#ubuntu-de 2011-04-25
<Laibsch> guten Morgen!
<Laibsch> wie finde ich heraus, ob eine initrd LVM unterstuetzt?
<Laibsch> irgend ein upgrade hat mir mein lucid-system zerschossen
<TViYH> is there a german chat channel
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<ring0> wie kann ich im terminal testen, welche codecs mit vdpau unterstützung mein aktueller mplayer unterstützt? gabs da nicht etwas?
<Fuchs> nun, vdpauinfo liefert mal generisch die Unterstuetzung,  -vo help  und -vc help  bei mplayer listen die von mplayer. 
<Fuchs> ach, Du sprichst von mplayer.  -vo help  und -vc help 
<simon434345> hallo
<simon434345> niemend da!?
<grossing> nein
<simon434345> exit
<ring0> Fuchs, danke, war auf der suche nach 'mplayer -vc help | grep vdpau' :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<ring0> die manpage von mplayer mit mencoder ist schon ganz schön unübersichtlich und ewig lang
<Fuchs> Du kannst mit  /  suchen, da sie in less angezeigt wird. 
<Fuchs> Aber ja, ist eine der groesseren. 
<ring0> spontan würde mir keine längere manpage einfallen
<claw> hallo ich versuche hier RagnumOnline zu installieren. der installer hat den typ x-executable und ist mit keinem programm verknüpft also habe ich versucht aus dem terminal zu starten - "Keine Berechtigung" (auch als root) hat jemand eine idee ?
<claw> alles klar hat sich erledigt. erst einmal ausführbar machen ('chmod a+x')
<Guschtel> a=all, das ist wohl eher nicht notwendig
<Gamoder> übrigens ist bei mir Regnum Online mit wine besser gelaufen als nativ - nativ konnte ich keine Texte eingeben (mit Wine war nur die Maussteuerung sehr komisch)
<PBeck> hi
<Minipluto> kann man merkbare Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede in Java-Spielen zwischen den jre von sun und openjdk erwarten?
<hdp> Muß man von Fall zu Fall testen.
<dAnjou> Minipluto: kommt auf die implementierung an
<Minipluto> dAnjou, hdp: vielleicht wisst ihr es ja im Vorfeld: geht um Minecraft und das läuft bei mir nicht besonders gut aber ich habe auch eine sehr schwache Grafikkarte und daher muss das nicht ungewöhnlich sein
<dAnjou> Minipluto: empfiehlt minecraft da nicht irgendwas?
<ring0> im zweifel sollte die version von sun performanter sein
<Minipluto> dAnjou: die haben da sun-java stehen aber ich habe das nicht so erns genommen weil ich dachte, dass das jeder empfiehlt, der etwas mit java macht :D
<TERRACORP> das freie java hängt der sun-version leider immer ein bisschen hinterher, aber viele programme laufen trotzdem damit
<Minipluto> ja ok, danke euch. Ich probier das dann einfach mal aus. Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht ein so großer Aufwand, das „umzuinstallieren“
<dAnjou> kannste afaik parallel installieren
<TERRACORP> ja, das soltle gehen, du musst dann aber jeweils den standart umschalten, wenn du die andre version nutzen willst
<TERRACORP> sollte*
<shrekk> moin
<Minipluto> ok. Wie stelle ich denn die bevorzugte Java-Version um? Finde das gerade nicht im Wiki
<Minipluto> habs gefunden
<balduin> Hi ich hab ein Problem mit der PCI Expresscard 2 Ports eSATA II PC0034A LogiLink die Expresscard wird erkannt die zwei Festplatten die an jedem Port hängen werden auch erkannt, dass Problem tritt erst auf wenn ich Daten auf die Festplatten kopiere oder darauf zugreife dann kann es sein das plötzlich beide Festplatten weg sind rsync meldet dann einen Buffer Fehler von 4 Bytes einen Kernel I/O Fehler und die Festplatten werden nicht mehr an der Expres
<balduin> scard gefunden! Der Treiber der Expresscard ist ein ahaci 
<TERRACORP> hat der kernel denn was dazu ausgespuckt (dmesg | tail)
<balduin> Minipluto vielleicht musst du auch einfach nur das JVM RAM Limit deiner Java Installation her aufsetzten das ist Standardmäßig bei ca. 300-500 MB 
<Minipluto> balduin: versuch ich mal, den Hinweis =)
<bekks> balduin: Satzzeichen sind was Tolles :)
<balduin> TERRACORP hab wenig Ahnung davon deshalb deshalb habe ich mit dmesg | tail nichts anfangen können bzw. erst gar nicht eingegeben. Für was ist den dmesg gut?
<balduin> Hallo, bekks!
<PBeck> balduin: gibt kernel meldungen aus - dort stehen auch fehler drin beim einbinden von medien
<balduin> ok dann versuch ich das mal
<bekks> balduin: nopaste die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
<PBeck> oder genau so speicher fehler wie bei dir, wirst wohl auch finden
<bekks> ,nopaste? balduin 
<shetlandpony> balduin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<balduin> okay 
<coldjack> hallo, kann man isos mit irgendeinen player vorspulen? also einen film iso datei?
<coldjack> weil bei dem vlc player stürzt es immer ab
<PBeck> coldjack: mal mit mplayer oder xine versucht?
<coldjack> totem hab ich es versucht, da ging es nicht
<coldjack> moep muss es wohl dann extra brennen
<balduin> PBeck dmesg | tail zeigt nur das laden von Input devices wie Maus und Keybord usw. Das Problem mit der Expresscard tritt erst auf wenn man etwas auf die Platten schreibt oder von ihnen liest aber erst nach einer zeit x, bis zu dem Zeitpunk x können es 40GB oder nur 5 GB sein oder 100GB die gelesen oder geschrieben wurden.
<balduin> Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt x funktioniert alles bestens!
<PBeck> balduin: und wenn du dmesg direkt nach zeitpunkt x aufrufst?
<PBeck> da müssen auch kernel fehler drin stehen
<balduin> ja, muss ich mal machen aber meine beiden platten hängen gerade an einem anderen PC
<PBeck> balduin: http://linuxgazette.net/issue59/nazario.html
<PBeck> kann ja durchaus auch am treiber liegen wenn er experimentell oder so ist
<balduin> PBeck der Treiber ist nicht von LogiLink sondern die Expresscard wird als JMB362/363 erkannt. Ich habe mal nach dieser Expresscard gesucht und die ähnelt meiner stark. JMB362/363 wird von allen größeren Linux Distros unterstützt (Ubuntu, Debian, RedHeat, Fedora usw.) als Treiber wird ein ahci eingesetzt.
<balduin> PBeck wo kann man noch mal geloggte Kernelfehler nachschauen?
<PBeck> dmesg
<balduin> ja, schon klar aber irgendwo gibt es doch noch eine Logdatei
<PBeck> /var/log/syslog
<PBeck> bzw. in messages
<balduin> merci
<PBeck> oder schaust einfach mal was für dateien es dort alles gibt :)
<PBeck> balduin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien#Logs
<PBeck> jop wenn dann kannst nur von den zwei log dateien viel erwarten
<jokrebel> hi
<apricot> Frohe Ostern :)
<raptorninja> hallo
<raptorninja> ich wolte mal fragen wie das ist mit PXE boot bzw tftp also da braucht man ja tftp und dhcp server aber ich kann nicht den dhcp server vom router nehmen also muss ich den abschalten und einen dhcpserver auf einen rechner confen der dann auf den tftp server zeigt RICHTIG ?
<ppq> raptorninja: so kann mans machen, ja
<ppq> raptorninja: ganz einfach gehts mit netboot.me. einfach den dhcp aufsetzen (siehe ubuntuusers wiki), http://www.netboot.me/gettingstarted da bei "Booting using tftp.netboot.me" gucken
<ppq> raptorninja: wenn dein router dnsmasq einsetzt und du irgendwie telnet oder sogar ssh zugriff kriegen kannst, gehts auch so
<raptorninja> oh okey danke ich fumel mal rum schaun was ich zustande bringe :D
<tioan> hi
<tioan> wie kann ich in grub die serielle per  /etc/default/grub und /etc/grub.d/ so anpassen das die einstellunge nach einem update-grub bestehen bleiben
<tioan> ich benötige  serial --unit=0 --speed=9600 in der grub.cfg selbst und console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600n8 hinter jedem kernel aufruf
<ppq> tioan: einfach in die /etc/default/grub eintragen
<tioan> ppq: das erste ja
<tioan> aber die kernel sepzifischen aufrufe
<ppq> tioan: als GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<tioan> ok
<tioan> und das serial ... was einfach nur in die grub.conf soll?
<ppq> da alle optionen rein, die hinter *jeden* kernel nachher sollen
<ppq> da kannst du /etc/grub.d/40_custom nehmen
<ppq> oder wo genau muss diese option in der grub.cfg hin?
<Frickel-Work> in der grub.cfg kommt nichts rein
<ppq> auch hinter jeden kernel?
<tioan> einfach in die grub.cfg am anfang
<tioan> dort wo timeout usw auch rienkommt
<tioan> nein
<tioan> global in die grub.conf
<tioan> so wie timeput default usw
<ppq> hm, das regelt die 00_header
<ppq> die kann man nicht einfach bearbeiten leider
<ppq> vllt. 01_krams erstellen
<tioan> muss ich mal schaun
<tioan> bios/post per seriell geht schonmal
<tioan> nur grub/kernel/konsole halt nicht
<tioan> wobei kernel grad eigentlich auch sollte
<tioan> gibt’ss eigentlich eine grund wiso in den ganze howtos immer 9600 statt zb 115200 als tty geschwindigkeit genommen wird?
<tioan> mit 115200 sollte der bildaufbau doch schneller laufen
<balduin> tioan schreib doch einfach in die 40_custom einen Menueintrag für deinen Kernel und setzte dann den Timeout auf diesen Eintrag
<tioan> balduin: es geht ja nicht um einen kernel
<tioan> es geht darum jedenm kernel aufruf etwas hinzuzufügen
<tioan> was mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" auch geht
<balduin> okay 
<tioan> und eine globale einstellung in die grub.cfg zu bekommen
<tioan> werd das nachher nochmal genauer testen wichtig ist das bios über tty geht und das läuft
<tioan> rest kann ich ja auch remote immer mal testen
<dAnjou> gibt es eigtl. inzwischen mal ne bequeme methode sowas wie netzlaufwerke unter windows auch unter ubuntu einzurichten, ohne in der fstab mit seinen drölfmillionen optionen rumfummeln zu müssen?
<dAnjou> und das gvfs suckt, btw.
<dAnjou> viele programme können nicht in darüber eingebundene freigaben speichern
<Gaertner> wie heißt noch mal der raum für entwickler
<ring0> angenommen ich erstelle mit dd ein image einer vorhandenen festplatten-partition, kann ich im nachhinein dieses doch mit 'mount -o loop' auf einem anderen rechner einhängen, richtig?
<tioan> ring0: ja
<balduin> also folgender Fehler trat bei rsync ein zu dem Thema mit der Expresscard von LogiLink http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377863/
<ring0> gibt es auch eine möglichkeit ein geziptes image zu mounten, ohne es vorher zu entpacken?
<balduin> bei dmesg | tail kam folgendes heraus http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377868/
<ppq> dAnjou: zb einfach mit pyneighboorhood mounten
<balduin> unter folgendem Link ist ein dokumentierter Bug von ubuntu 9.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/371434 könnte das etwas mit meinem Expresscard Problem zu tun haben?
<sdx23> ring0: Möglicherweise gibt es ein fues Modul, falls nicht kannst du ja eines schreiben.
<sdx23> * fuse
<ring0> sdx23, mal suchen
<NTQ> Hi, wie kann ich denn auf einfache weise das internet, was ich über WLAN beziehe über ethernet freigeben?
<BuZZ-T> ring0: das hab ich auf die Schnelle gefunden, weil's mich auch grad interessiert hat: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=ArchiveFileSystems
<alamar> NTQ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<jamalaka> moin
<dAnjou> ppq: nutz ich grad, is auch einfach, aber schon etwas umständlich. ich kann nicht sagen, dass es bei systemstart gemountet werden soll.
<dAnjou> also umständlich is der vorgang: pyneighborhood starten -> mounten -> wieder schließen -> dateibrowser öffnen
<ppq> dAnjou: mach dir halt einträge in der smb.conf für sachen die du öfter mal brauchst
<ppq> err, fstab
<dAnjou> und genau das wollte ich vermeiden, wenn du dir meine ursprüngliche frage nochmal durchliest ;)
<leszek> hi
<NTQ> alamar: oh, wunderbar. Danke! das klappt. ich war vorher im Router-Artikel und das sah sehr kompliziert aus...
<alamar> np
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Wie kann ich das Palim (Sound) beim anmelden eines Benutzers über gdm an Gnome abstellen? In der GUI-Einstellung für den Anmeldebildschirm ist der Haken für die Anmeldemelodie deaktiviert und unter /etc/gdm/ bin ich auf etwas derartiges noch nicht gestoßen.
<Frickel> fr00d: system - einstellungen - startprogramme und unter klänge
<ppq> fr00d: einige sachen kann man auch noch einstellen, wenn man dialog als user gdm aufruft, manchmal hilft das...
<fr00d> OMG, Tatsächlich Gnome Login Sound. Das hab ich mal deaktiviert. Das teste ich gleich mal.
<fr00d> Ok, das war's nicht. Der Sound wird abgespielt, wenn der Anmeldebildschirm fertig geladen wurde.
<fr00d> Unter Audio-Einstellungen im Reiter Klangeffekte gibt's bei mir keine Klänge, das ist auch ausgewählt. Außerdem ist die Warnlautstärke auch auf stumm geschaltet.
<fr00d> ppq: Wie kann ich dialog als user gdm aufrufen? Meinst du wirklich su gdm -c dialog?
<jokrebel> fr00d: eventuell musst Du komplett neu booten - nicht nur ab- und anmelden.
<ppq> fr00d: guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM#Ab-Ubuntu-Karmic-Koala-9-10
<ppq> das und darunter.. je nach verwendeter ubuntuversion
<ppq> fr00d: ja, so ähnlich ;)
<fr00d> libcanberra-ready-sound.desktop Das hört sich sehr nach meinem Problem an. Das File liegt unter /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/.
<fr00d> Woohoo, libcanberra war die Rätsels Lösung. Ich hab's in dem File auskommentiert und sieht da, die Kiste ist ganz ohne Reboot ruhig. Danke für die Hilfe.
<ppq> fr00d: joar, wirf doch mal nen blick rein, welche datei da gespielt wird und hör mal rein..
<ppq> ah ok
<fr00d> Das sieht man leider nicht.
<fr00d> Exec=/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="system-ready" --description="GNOME System Ready"
<fr00d> So sieht die Zeile aus.
<Fuchs> das sind diese Troemmelchen, die Du loswerden willst, ja. 
<fr00d> Wenn ich das im laufenden System jetzt aufrufe sagt er mir, dass der Sound deaktiviert sei.
<fr00d> Fuchs: Nein, das sind diese Trommelchen, die ich los geworden bin. :D
<NTQ> Hallo. Ich hab hier eine Broadcom BCM4312 WLAN-Karte und als Treiber werden mir von Jockey der B43 wireless driver und der STA-WLAN-Treiber angeboten. Beim Versuch einen der treiber zu aktivieren erscheint nach kurzer zeit "systemerror: installarchives() failed"
<NTQ> kann ich die pakete manuell installieren? falls ja, wo finde ich deren namen?
<leszek> NTQ: hast du ein apt-get update ausgeführt ?
<NTQ> ubuntu 10.10 ist gerade ganz frisch drauf und komplett aktualisiert
<NTQ> leszek: na toll. jetzt hat es sich erledigt. hab mal neu gestartet und jetzt ist der closed-source treiber aktiviert trotz vorheriger fehlermeldung
<NTQ> wlan funktioniert. danke für's zuhören ^^
<leszek> :)
<balduin> acpiphp hat jemand Ahnung? Das Problem mit der Expresscard ist immer noch nicht gelöst. Inzwischen bin ich soweit das irgentwas mit dem Hotplugin oder dem Treiber nicht stimmt!
<balduin> *hotplug
<lothar> hallo was bedeutet denn wurzel datei?
<Fuchs> / waere das Wurzelverzeichnis, ggf. ist so etwas gemeint. Kontext? 
<lothar> ja denke mal schon danke und was mache ich wenn die fast voll ist??
<lothar> zeigt bei mir an 
<Fuchs> mal mit einem tool wie `du`, `filelight` oder Konsorten schauen, was so viel Platz verbraucht
<k1l> lothar: nopaste mal nen "df -h". für die grafische übersicht, was soviel platz frisst kannst du dann z.b. baobab nutzen
<lothar> hmmmmm kenne mich da nicht so gut aus wie ich das machen soll 
<Fuchs> lothar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung  lesen :) 
<lothar> danke ...... versuche es mal
<_pingu> edit /etc/default/bootlogd BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes aber die datei /var/log/boot bleibt leer. woran kann das liegen?
<srtu> braucht um chrooten zu können noch irgend ein paket?
<srtu> srtu@lucid:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<srtu> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Xk2c> srtu: ~$ sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<srtu> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<srtu> versteh ich net
<ring0> gibt es ein devicefile für ein networkinterface?
<Xk2c> srtu: mal anders herum. Was willst du eigentlich tun?
<Xk2c> srtu: und ich gehe davon aus, dass das system in welches du chrooten willst unterhalb von /mnt liegt
<Xk2c> srtu: ..oder /mnt/foo?
<srtu> ja genau
<srtu> der rest ist ja im grunde egal, ich will nur das wurzelverzeichniss ändern
<srtu> das geht aber nicht
<srtu> ich glaub ich hab da n verständniss problem
<srtu> normalerweise einfach > chroot /das/verzeichniss/welches/root/werden/soll
<srtu> und dann ist /das/verzeichniss/welches/root/werden/soll mein root verzeichniss
<k1l> ,chroot? srtu 
<shetlandpony> srtu: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<srtu> jo genau!
<srtu> das will ich
<srtu> aber das geht net
<k1l> srtu: schau mal ins wiki
<srtu> hab ich
<srtu> da steht was von befehlen hinter dem dir
<Xk2c> srtu: chroot /das/verzeichniss/welches/root/werden/soll /bin/bash
<srtu> aja geht auch net
<Xk2c> srtu: vorrausgesetzt natürlich es gibt ein binary /das/verzeichniss/welches/root/werden/soll/bin/bash
<k1l> srtu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<Xk2c> ok bin raus
<Xk2c> gute nacht
<srtu> ok machs jut, danke für die hilfe
<leszek> re
<jokrebel> gn8
<Kebap23> hallo zusammen, ich habe 10.10 desktop 64bit auf meinem laptop installiert, und immer wenn ich den wlan adapter einschalte, crasht das os, ich seh dann nur noch den schwarzen boot bildschirm und den mauszeiger, aber keinerlei eingabe bewirkt mehr irgendwas, audio loopt die letzte sekunde, muss dann hart neu starten =(
<jamalaka> kannst du den mauszeiger noch bewegen?
<Kebap23> nein
<jamalaka> kannst du noch auf die konsolen wechseln?
<Kebap23> glaub nicht, ich probiers nochmal
<jamalaka> strg+alt+F1?
<jamalaka> ok, du weißt was ich meine
<u-boot> hm kenn ich woher das verhalten...
<jamalaka> schei? encoding btw
<u-boot> aber zum glück war der adapter von mir nur über usb
<Kebap23> encoding?
<Kebap23> u-boot: der ist hier fest eingebaut, leider
<jamalaka> ich meine die sonderzeichen, hier im channel
<Kebap23> jamalaka: sende ich komische zeichen?
<jamalaka> nein, alles gut
<u-boot> Kebap23 ja dacht ich mir schon... weisst wenigstens was es für ein adapter ist?
<Kebap23> jamalaka: ich komme nicht auf die konsolen
<jamalaka> ok
<Kebap23> u-boot: nein, aber ich schalte den mal ab und starte neu
<jamalaka> hast du schon?
<jamalaka> sonst vlt mal sysreq+k
<jamalaka> oder reisub
<jamalaka> ist glaub ich angenehmer für den pc, als so ein harter nustart
<Kebap23> ich weiß nicht, was das bedeutet. ich kann auch nichts mehr tippen, wenn das gecrasht ist. strg+alt+entf reagiert jedenfalls auch nicht. ja, der harte neustart tut mir auch weh
<jamalaka> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ#Anwenden
<Kebap23> habs grad gefunden, das ist ja interessant
<Kebap23> so hab jetzt neu gebootet, mal schauen, wie ich die verbaute hardware rausfinde
<jamalaka> strg+alt+entf ist sozusagen für anfänger, sysreq für profis, das geht meistens noch wenn man sonst keine eingaben mehr machen kann
<jamalaka> ok
<jamalaka> lsusb
<jamalaka> und lspci
<jamalaka> wobei lsusb natürlich für usb wäre, was bei dir nicht der fall ist ^^
<Kebap23> danke
<k1l> jamalaka: teilweise sind sie in laptops auch am usb-bus angebunden.
<Kebap23> ist es das? RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11 g
<jamalaka> ^^
<jamalaka> netzwerkkarte
<jamalaka> lspci | grep -i audio
<jamalaka> kommt das was?
<jamalaka> *da
<Kebap23> ja schon, aber das OS crasht, wenn ich wlan einschalte nicht bei audio
<Kebap23> audio ist bloß ein symptom des crashs
<jamalaka> ^^
<Kebap23> vermute ich mal?
<jamalaka> tut mir leid, war wohl etwas verwirrt
<Kebap23> macht ja nix ^^
<jamalaka> sieht so aus als wenn du schon den richtigen eintrag gefunden hättest
<jamalaka> RaLink... 
<jamalaka> was sagt google zu dem chipsatz?
<Kebap23> oh, einiges
<jamalaka> Du hast gesagt "wenn du das wlan einschaltest"
<Kebap23> ja hier ist so ein knopf auf dem laptop, dann geht eine wlan lampe an
<jamalaka> ok
<jamalaka> was hast du für ein modell?
<Kebap23> modell?
<jamalaka> Mein Laptop ist z.b. ein Dell Studio 1735..
<Kebap23> uh, der Aufkleber sagt: Medion MD 96360, SAM2010 Notebook PC
<jamalaka> von aldi?
<Kebap23> kann schon sein, ich weiß nicht so genau
<jamalaka> Kebap23: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=medion+md+96360+wlan+ubuntu
<Kebap23> tja, da finde ich echt viel, aber nichts zu meinem problem. ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass noch groß fehler logs geschrieben wurden, aber kann ich irgendwie nachgucken, was genau als letztes probiert wurde vorm crash? schätze dann hilft google mehr
<Kebap23> naja danke erstmal!
<martinalex> guten abend
<martinalex> ich habe zwei Probleme mit meinem Notebook, zum einen klappt der Sound nicht wie erwartet und zum anderen wacht das Notebook nicht aus dem Standby auf
<martinalex> das Notebook ist ein dell studio 1749 und sollte mit dem snd-hda-intel modul dell-m6 funktionieren (denn es hat 2 kopfhörerbuchsen) - das tut auch, aber dafür habe ich dann ein nicht funktionierendes Mikrofon...
<martinalex> kann man das irgendwie beheben?
<Minze> weiß jemand wo genau gstreamer die temporären videodateien abspeichert?
<sven-tek> nabend auch
<sven-tek> mal so eine Idee. gibt es ein Tool das als IO Messstelle in eine Pipe eingebaut werden kann? Also cat Datei1 |io-messung > Datei2. Ich würde gerne die Daten-Transferrate messen, am liebsten kontinuierlich und lvie
<bekks> Was für eine Transferrate? Die deiner Konsole? :)
<sven-tek> ne, natürlich die der durchgeleiteten Daten pro Sekunde
<bekks> 12WO durchgeleiteten Daten? Durch die Pipe?
<bekks> WAS willst Du WITKLICH messen?
<jamalaka> gibt sowas, recht praktisch wenn man was mit dd kopiert
<bekks> Es kommt darauf an, WAS man WIRKLICH messen will...
<jamalaka> bekks: du hast caps an
<bekks> Ja, mit Absicht.
<jamalaka> scheint ein wackelkontakt zu sein
<bekks> Whatever.
<jamalaka> sven-tek: http://clpbar.sourceforge.net/ koennte sowas sein
<bekks> Da nimmt man lieber mbuffer und spart sich dabei gleich noch das dd.
<jamalaka> welches dd?
<sven-tek> ja genau sowas meinte ich
<sven-tek> dann hol ich mir jetzt mal ein becks
<sven-tek> prost
<jamalaka> o0
<ppq> pv ist auch toll
<ppq> dd if=/blub | pv | dd of=/bla
<bekks> sven-tek: mbuffer 
<ppq> bzw. pv -s 50G bspw. wenn man wissen will, wie lange es noch dauert
<ppq> für die beiden dd-aufrufe natürlich jeweils bs mit angeben, wenn's schon ums durchsatz messen geht
<cronon> hallo
<cronon> ich habe ein problem.
<jamalaka> cronon: gratz
<jamalaka> dann sind wir hertr schion zwei ^^
<jamalaka> mindestens
<cronon> :)
<NRWlion> einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
<cronon> ich habe mit [Alt] [Druck] [U] die schreibrechte entfernt, wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen? :)
<jamalaka> von welchem programm reden wir?
<jamalaka> chmod u+w $datei ^^
<jamalaka> oh
<cronon> jamalaka: ich hab aber auf den ganzen platten keine schreibrecht...
<jamalaka> war nicht alt+druck sysreq ^^
<cronon> *schreibrechte
<jamalaka> :D
<jamalaka> neustarten wÃaere am einfachsten
<cronon> und dann mountet er die alle wieder normaL?
<jamalaka> klar ^^
<cronon> okay, danke. :)
<k1l> geht doch ohne neustart
<k1l> einfach mount -a
<jamalaka> klar, wenn cronon weiß wie er auf die colsole kommt, bestimmt
<k1l> so liest er die fstab neu ein
<jamalaka> cronon: wenn du wissen willst was du getan hast, kannst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ lesen
<cronon> naja, ich kann halt keine neuen programme starten. :D
<jamalaka> kannst du das terminal starten?
<k1l> ro remount aller partitionen macht ja auch keinen sinn im normalen betrieb
<k1l> strg+alt+F1, einloggen, "sudo mount -a"
<jamalaka> oder so
<k1l> dann mit strg+alt+F7 wieder zurück
<cronon> die konsole sagt mir dann "Can't open /var/lib/sudo/connor/tty1: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar" . :(
<ppq> einfach mal rebooten hilft natürlich auch :)
<cronon> wenn ich dieses "REISUB" von SysRQ benutze, ist das 'schädlich' im vergleich zum normalen neustarten?
<ppq> nein
<jamalaka> es lÃaesstden programmen weniger zeit ^^
<jamalaka> zum speicher, oedr?
<jamalaka> oder
<ppq> stimmt, aber wenn er eh schon U hat, ist das auch egal jetzt
<jamalaka> jup
<NRWlion> gn8 every1
<ppq> jamalaka: dein encoding ist übrigens verkorkst. utf-8 bitte :)
<jamalaka> jo, ich sehe das auch
<jamalaka> anscheinend kann das deian auf dem irssi laeuft nicht mit sonderzeichen umgehen
<jamalaka> debian
<ppq> locales mal anpassen sonst. aber ist hier ja eh offtopic :)
<cronon> okay, danke und tschüss. :)
<jamalaka> aeiou - äöü
<jamalaka> ppq: ?
<jamalaka> besser?
<ppq> jamalaka: ja, danke
<jamalaka> war nur ein "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<jamalaka> UTF8 hatte er wohl schon drin, aber nur EN
<ppq> dumbi: äh, was wird das?
<cronon> hallo. :)
<cronon> foremost hat mir meine geretteten dateien in einen ordner kopiert, mit mir als eigentümer. aber als ich das ganze auf einem anderen sbstick wiederholt hab', hat er für alle geretteten ordner root als besitzer festgelegt. wieso, und wie kann ich mich selbst als besitzer setzen?
<ppq> offenbar wurde da irgendwas als root ausgeführt. ändern kannst du das mit chown.
<ppq> ,chown? cronon
<shetlandpony> cronon: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<cronon> ppq: danke. :)
<ppq> ah, danke shetlandpony, das mit FAT ist n guter punkt.. wenn keine umask/dmask/fmask/whatever gesetzt ist als mountoption, geht das alles  verloren
<ppq> ah, da isser schon weg..
<ppq> cronon: FAT auf dem stick? dann ist das wohl die ursache
<cronon> ja, aber FAT war auf beiden.
<ppq> cronon: dann wohl unterschiedlich gemountet
<cronon> in welcher hinsicht?
<ppq> cronon: die infos über owner und rechte gehen verloren bei fat, die muss man als mountoption festlegen. mit umask=007,gid=46 als mountoptionen
<ppq> cronon: 46 ist übrigens die gruppe plugdev
<cronon> okay, was ist umask?
<ppq> die ist dann quasi der besitzer. näheres: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<ppq> cronon: umask ist quasi die differenz zwischen dateirechten und 777 und wird als vorgabe genutzt, was für rechte neue dateien/ordner bekommen
<ppq> cronon: in diesem fall wirds aber einfach für alle dateien übernommen, da fat das ja wie erwähnt nicht kann
<ppq> sprich: alle dateien auf dem stick haben 770
<sysdef> tar hilft da
<cronon> wäre es nicht einfacher, die rechte direkt anzugeben? also "umask=770"? :)
<ppq> cronon: das ist dann keine umask..
<cronon> ist mir auch grad aufgefallen. :D was würde man da stattdessen benutzen?
<ppq> ?
<ppq> nutz doch einfach die o.g. optionen :)
<sysdef> das waer ne umask fuer den james bond mode :)
<ppq> oder: siehe sysdef, da bleiben die rechte erhalten
<cronon> okay. :)
<cronon> so, ich geh' denn auch mal. :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-26
<cronon> Danke für eure Hilfe und 'ne gute Nacht.
<rednammoc> Hey :) Ich habe gerade ein paar Dateien zu einem anderen Verzeichnis kopiert. Da dort schon eine Datei mit gleichem Namen vorkam, ist der Dialog "Datei überschreiben" aufgepoppt. Leider zeigt der Dialog außer der zu überschreibenden Zieldatei, keine weiteren Infos an. Interessant wäre zum Beispiel, wann die Datei das letzte mal geändert wurde, bzw. welche Datei älter ist. Kann man dies irgendwie nachrüsten?
<sds58> hallo, wie ist der befehl um ordner mit dateien aus home nach /usr kopieren zu können?
<DerMicha> hay
<DerMicha> ist hier grad irgendwer aktiv?
<DerMicha> ich glaube ich  habe groben unfug mit meinem dateisystem angestellt :( ihr dürft auch lachen... kann mein ein "root@host $ tar xfv /home/micha/ARM/buildroot/output/images/rootfs.tar -C / irgendwie rückgängig machen? O.O
<ZeroMC> *HUST*
<ZeroMC> ich denke eher nicht
<DerMicha> scheiß tippgicht -.-#
<DerMicha> naja was solls
<ZeroMC> kann sein, dass jemand weiss wie du schnell dein altes Zeug wieder herstellst/neu drueberhaust, aber mir faellt gerade nichts ein
<DerMicha> naja ich hab jetzt meine platte ausn netbook mit arch in die kiste mit reingehangen
<DerMicha> wo ich auch grad mit online bin
<DerMicha> also die daten ausm /home sichern is kein problem
<DerMicha> und wenn ich s recht überlege, so viel wie ich an dem easypeasy schon rumgefrickelt hab ist es vlt auch sinnvoll das mal neu auf zu setzten xD
<_sd325> gnome startet plötzlich nicht mehr. ich fahr den rechner hoch, kann mein passwort angegeben, dann kommt kurz ein schwarzer bildschirm und dann wieder der anmeldebildschirm. was kann ich tun?
<rumpe1> _sd325, normal wechselt man dann in eine andere tty-session mit strg-alt-fx
<rumpe1> _sd325, oder einfacher vielleicht andere desktop-umgebung statt gnome (oder was default ist) auswählen
<rumpe1> in der konsole könnte man jedenfalls logs schmökern, alternativen installieren, usw.
<_sd325> wie lass ich mir grafikkarteninfos anzeigen?
<rumpe1> lspci
<rumpe1> welche infos meinst du genau?
<rumpe1> mehr infos bekommt man z.B. mit "sudo lshw -class display"
<_sd325> dmesk zeigt viel zeilen mit: [  154.447854] [drm:atom_dp_get_link_status] *ERROR* displayport link status failed  googeln zeigt dafür bugs mit bezug zu ati grafikkarten. eine solche hab ich
<rumpe1> jo... das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht ^^
<rumpe1> willkommen im land der ati-bugs
<rumpe1> welchen treiber verwendest du?
<_sd325> rumpe1: wie bekomm ich das per konsole raus?
<_sd325> rumpe1: hwinfo zeigt einige fatale fehler
<rumpe1> mit dem lshw befehl von oben
<_sd325> rumpe1: moment
<_sd325> http://pastebin.com/syi6TGsp
<rumpe1> hm...bin leider auch kein spezi bzgl. ati-karten ... :/
<_sd325> rumpe1: mist. wär ja auch zu schön gewesen.
<rumpe1> tippe mal, daß das der offene treiber ist. Könntest fglrx nachinstallieren, vermute ich mal.
<_sd325> probiere erstmal mit dem alten kernel zu starten, da das problem erst mit dem update auftrat. was muss ich drücken um bei systemstart ein entsprechendes menü zu bekommen?
<_sd325> was muss ich drücken um beim hochfahren des rechners ein kernelauswahlmenü zu bekommen?
<Frickelpit> shift
<_sd325> Frickelpit: geht nicht
<_sd325> ich hab nun über f12 ein boot device menü. eine kernelauswahl seh ich nicht
<_sd325> rumpe1: ok, geht auch nicht mit altem kernel. wie installier ich per konsole fglrx nach?
<breaker313> moin
<breaker313> ich möchte ein Gnome Panel unter Ubuntu 10.10 neu anordnen, habe aber leider keine freie fläche ... gibt es eine Konfigurationsdatei für so etwas? 
<jokrebel> hi
<rumpe1> _sd325, sudo apt-get install fglrx   (nehm ich mal an)
<rumpe1> der ist aber auch nicht bugfrei... bei mir spinnt dann vlc ein wenig rum. Probiers einfach mal aus.
<_sd325> rumpe1: was ist mit folgendem? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<shetlandpony> _sd325's url: http://tinyurl.com/yheqjqq | 
<_sd325> wie deinstallier ich am besten den radeon treiber? aptidute search gibt mir eine liste, aber bei sudo apt-get remove libdrm-radeon1 libdrm-radeon1-dbg radeontool xserver-xorg-video-radeon bekomm ich eine warnung das ich lix xy besser nicht deinstallier
<rumpe1> _sd325, also... wenn es wirklich überhaupt nicht anders geht, dann könnte man das auch mal versuchen. Das läuft aber wohl an der Paketverwaltung vorbei und das darfste dann nach jedem Kernel-Update nochmal per hand anwerfen
<_sd325> rumpe1: ok. mein plan ist nun den radeon treiber per konsole zu deinst. und fglrx drauf. wie mach ich ersteres am besten?
<rumpe1> _sd325, hmm... entfernen musst da eigentlich garnix.
<_sd325> rumpe1: hmm, sicher?
<rumpe1> reicht, wenn du überprüfst, ob bei lsmod "radeon" auftaucht und den dann blacklisten, nachdem du fglrx installiert hast und das trotzdem noch nicht von sich aus geht
<rumpe1> so würd ich das zumindest angehen
<_sd325> rumpe1: ok, schau me mal.
<rumpe1> ich hab normal auch keine ati-karte und vermeide die dinger, so gut es geht. ;)
<_sd325> rumpe1: install sagt 0 aktualisiert, 4 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert. also nix mit deinstall von radeon. bin ein wenig unsicher. nicht das es konflikte gibt
<rumpe1> _sd325, wie gesagt...sollte das konflikte geben, einfach blacklisten. Aber da das das gnome-gui wohl auch nicht macht, wird das dann schon so funktionieren, nehm ich mal an.
<rumpe1> im schlimmsten fall geht dein grafischer desktop nicht, was ja nicht viel am status quo ändern würde ^^
<_sd325> rumpe1: ist nun drauf. jeodhc besteht das Problem nach sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, reboot immer noch. lshw -class display zeigt das der neue treiber im einsatz ist.
<breaker313> ich möchte ein Gnome Panel unter Ubuntu 10.10 neu anordnen, habe aber leider keine freie Fläche ... gibt es eine Konfigurationsdatei für so etwas? 
<rumpe1> _sd325, tjo... hat sich was in den logs getan?
<_sd325> rumpe1: für einen anmeldeversuch zeigt das syslog: http://pastebin.com/CNC5e99n
<rumpe1> _sd325, existiert /etc/gdm/custom.conf?
<_sd325> rumpe1: nein
<rumpe1> _sd325, tjo... dann war das vermutlich von anfang an das problem und hat mit der grafikkarte vermutlich überhaupt nichts zu tun
<_sd325> rumpe1: und was nun?
<rumpe1> _sd325, datei anlegen wäre eine idee... oder eine von wo anders her besorgen. Ich hab hier z.B. noch eine in /usr/share/doc/gdm/examples/custom.conf rumfliegen.
<rumpe1> oder meine nehmen und entsprechend abändern: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599166/
<rumpe1> daher sollte man zu allererst logs checken ^^
<_sd325> rumpe1: syslog zeigt: http://pastebin.com/20VSTPu5  anmeldung geht nach wie vor nicht
<_sd325> ob cih einfach mal ein sudo apt-get --purge install gnome-desktop-environment  feuer. obwohl das paket bisher nicht drauf ist.
<rumpe1> hmm... ist einerseits sowieso nur ein metapackage, andererseits gehts ja um gdm
<rumpe1> besser wäre vielleicht kdm, xdm oder so zu installieren
<rumpe1> das ersetzt dann i.d.R. den vorherigen login-manager
<_sd325> rumpe1: ungern. ich will schon bei gnome bleiben
<rumpe1> gdm ist nicht gnome... das ist nur der login-manager
<rumpe1> der, der dann gnome startet
<rumpe1> oder kde, oder xfce oder whatever
<_sd325> rumpe1: ich weiß. gdm hast du aber nicht geschrieben
<rumpe1> hm?
<_sd325> rumpe1: besser wäre vielleicht kdm, xdm oder so zu installieren
<rumpe1> hmm... ist einerseits sowieso nur ein metapackage, andererseits gehts ja um gdm
<_sd325> rumpe1: du schriebst kdm, xdm
<_sd325> rumpe1: ok.
<rumpe1> nimm kdm, der ist auch hübsch
<rumpe1> oder purge gdm und reinstall ... sei kreativ :)
<_sd325> rumpe1: ist das nicht kde
<rumpe1> nein
<_sd325> rumpe1: probier sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install gdm
<rumpe1> die dm's sind einfach die grafischen login-managers... die je nach desktop entsprechende designs haben
<rumpe1> hm... mit "startx" könnteste vielleicht auch manuell ohne gdm gnome starten... *grübel*
<rumpe1> (nach dem einloggen auf einer konsole)
<_sd325> rumpe1:  sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install gdm hilft net. ich probier mal kdm
<_sd325> rumpe1: bekomme nach anmeldung nur ein terminal. sudo startx geht nicht, da wohl display 0 already active. syslog sagt: kdm_greet[1388]: Cannot load /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<_sd325> rumpe1: die datei ist nicht da.
<rumpe1> was ist das überhaupt für ein ubuntu? %)
<_sd325> rumpe1: 10.04
<rumpe1> also ich hab auch kdm und auch nicht diese default.face-datei   o.O
<rumpe1> vielleicht nur eine warnung
<rumpe1> läuft gdm eigentlich noch?
<_sd325> rumpe1: wie check ich das?
<rumpe1> sudo service gdm status
<rumpe1> hast da ja noch optionen mit "start, stop, restart" ... und xdm kannste auch noch probieren. Aber ich find das schon seltsam, daß custom.conf bei dir fehlt.
<rumpe1> lxdm gibts auch noch 
<_sd325> rumpe1: sudo service gdm status zeigt nix an
<rumpe1> o.O
<rumpe1> naja, wie gesagt... kannst probieren die custom.conf per hand anzulegen und damit (sudo service gdm restart) gdm neu zu starten oder eben xdm oder lxdm zu installieren...
<_sd325> rumpe1: ich feuer jetz mal ein sudo apt-get --purge install gnome-desktop-environment
<rumpe1> mach das... würde mich aber schwer wundern, wenn das auch nur halbwegs was bringen würde
<Guschtel> hi, kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich die default-ip-adresse eines servers festlege?
<FUZxxl> Welches Brennprogramm für Ubuntu kann eine größere Musiksammlung automatisch auf mehrere CDs verteilen?
<_sd325> rumpe1: hmm. mist. probier nun xdm
<_sd325> rumpe1: es geht! (-: (-: (-:  mal schauen wie lange und ob nach wie vor alles sonstige geht.
<Guschtel> ok, metric einfügen scheint zu reichen
<varan> Hallo allerseits :) Wie kann man das hidden Flag für eine Partition setzen?geparted bietet diese Option an, jedoch funktioniert sie nicht für sda1. Kann das vielleicht fdisk mit diesen extra Funktionen unter x?
<knittl> hi. ich hatte problem mitm wlan, deshalb hab ich die module ausgeladen und wieder geladen
<knittl> aber jetzt kennt er meine karte garnicht mehr
<knittl> fehlt mir noch ein modul? / wie kann ich troubleshooten?
<erwin> hallo
<erwin> ich habe mit einem script probleme der mir unter anderem die PATH-Variable erweitern soll
<erwin> #!/bin/sh
<erwin> echo "HALLO"
<erwin> export ARCH=avr32
<erwin> export CROSS_COMPILE=avr32-linux-
<erwin> export PATH=$PATH:/home/erwin/Bachelor/buildroot/output/host/usr/bin/
<erwin> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<knittl> PATH="blablubb:${PATH}"
<erwin> hab das ganze in config.sh gespeichert und mit rechten versehen
<erwin> wenn ich das aber jetz ausführe erweitert er die Variable nicht :(
<knittl> erwin: du musst das script sourcen, sonst gelten die variablen nur in der shell in der das script ausgeführt wird
<knittl> . script.sh
<erwin> ich führe es so aus: ./config.sh
<erwin> was meinst du mit sourcen?
<knittl> ja, PATH ist dann nur während des scripts gesetzt
<knittl> . config.sh
<erwin> ok probiere ich ma aus danke
<erwin> ah geht super danke
<knittl> bitte gern
<robert___> hallo zusammen
<robert___> ich habe ein kleines problem, habe meinen Lautstärkeregler im oberen Panel ausversehen gelöscht. Wie kann ich ihn wieder anzeigen lassen. Nutze Gnome mit Lucid.
<jokrebel> robert___: rechtsklick ins panel - hinzufügen - Benachrichtigungsanzeige
<robert___> wau!, das klappt, vielen dank :-)
<robert___> schönen tag euch noch, bin weg...
<jokrebel> robert___: gerne :-)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<Nalkem> moin
<tobago> ich möchte mein evolution mit googleCalendar synchronisieren und habe dieses tutorial befolgt: http://fernmannblog.wordpress.com/2009/06/26/howto-google-mit-evolution-synchronisieren/
<tobago> funktioniert aber nicht; evolution: "Cannot resolve hostname (www.google.com)"
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/5ttnzld | Google mit Evolution synchronisieren   FERNmanns Blog
<jokrebel> tobago: Schreibfehler? anstatt xxxx.googlemail.com xxxx.google.com geschrieben?
<tobago> jokrebel: mit xxx.google.com das gleiche: "Cannot resolve hostname (www.google.com)"
<k1l> tobago: guck dir mal genau die urls in dem howto an
<k1l> bzw, bei benutzername deine googlemail adresse. die ja nicht auf google.com endet
<kukaan> sers. Wie kann ich bei Ubuntu einstellen, dass der Energiesparmodus mithilfe einer USB Maus beendet werden kann? Normal geht bei Lubuntu 10.4 das nur mit Aus an Knopf, aber der ist kaputt :D 
<tobago> k1l: es geht um den kalender und dort sind keine urls angegeben (btw. das tutorial scheint etwas älter zu sein)
<kukaan> also mit energiesparmodus meine ich Suspend to Ram
<webs553> Hi, gibt es ein kleines Wetter Tool für Gnome, bei dem mir die Vorhersage für die nächsten 3 Tage angezeigt wird?
<jokrebel> webs553: Ich nutze hierfür ein Screenlet (ClearWeatherScreenlet)
<k1l> tobago: ist scheinbar ein bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/720946
<kukaan> Wie kann ich Ubuntu so einstellen, dass er bei klicken oder Bewegen einer USB Maus (d.h. diese nicht abschaltet) aus Suspend to Ram aufwacht. Im Moment geht das nur mit dem An/Aus knopf. 
<tobago> :(
<jokrebel> .oO( Muss das nicht erstmal auch das BIOS können/so eingestellt sein? )
 * jokrebel `s syncronisatzion zwischen Evolution und Google-Calender klappt einwandfrei.
<kukaan> Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit, einen Rechner aus Suspend to ram zu erwecken ohne den An/Aus knopf zu drücken? :D Linux schläft definitv zu tief :D (Der An/Aus schalter ist kaputt, das ist das Problem :D)
<Gamoder> Blanktaste geht bei mir auch
<sash_> Bei mir wacht der über Tastendruck auf, also auch Enter, Leertaste usw.
<Gamoder> *Leertaste ...
<LetoThe2nd> kukaan: über (usb-)maus ists unter umständen einfach schwierig: wenn die zum stromsparen abgeschaltet ist, kann man damit auch nichts aufwecken. bei tut jedoch eine x-beliebige tastaturtaste wunderbar.
<sash_> Ist in der Regel Sache des BIOS
<jokrebel> kukaan: schau doch mal ob im BIOS da nichts einstellbar ist. So wie Wake on PS2 oder so
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: und ausserhalb? *SCNR*
<kukaan> jokrebel: Warum sollte es bei Suspend to ram im BIOS eingestellt sein? Linux greift nicht auf das BIOS zurück und das BIOS hat bei Suspend to ram doch nichts zu suchen
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Haben die Wikinger keine roten Bärte :P
<LetoThe2nd> kukaan: arm... S2R ist definitv ein ACPI zustand und damit mit dem bios verbandelt.
<LetoThe2nd> s/arm/erm/
<sash_> kukaan: Das BIOS sagt, worauf der Rechner reagiert, wenn er schläft
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: kukaan: erm... S2R ist definitv ein ACPI zustand und damit mit dem bios verbandelt.
<jokrebel> kukaan: IIRC hat das sehr wohl viel damit zu tun, wie das BIOS mit den verschiedenen S-Stati umgeht.
<kukaan> jokrebel, sash_: Also im BIOS kann man es aufgrund des Alters defintiv nicht einstellen :D
<LetoThe2nd> doof, das.
<sash_> BIOS kann man zur Not auch updaten, das ist dann aber kein Ubuntu-Support mehr :)
<kukaan> Aber ich finde es eh nicht logisch warum man das im BIOS einstellen sollte, denn das BIOS ist da ja auch nicht aktiv, der Prozessor ist ja aus nur ram ist noch spannung dran und das problem ist ja eher, dass der USB ausgeschaltet wird und deswegen nicht erwecken kann
<sash_> Und wieso sollte man es im OS einstellen können?
<LetoThe2nd> kukaan: und wer ausser dem BIOS soll drauf reagieren, wenn die CPU aus ist? wenn schon logik, dann bitte auch zuende denken.
<sash_> Deiner Meinung nach? Die ist ja offensichtlich falsch, weil es definitiv BIOS-Sache ist.
<omani> LetoThe2nd: :)
<kukaan> LetoThe2nd: Ja aber Bios wird auch im Prozessor ausgeführt, wer reagieren sollte, nun kP
<omani> kukaan: das bios wird NICHT im prozessor aufgeführt.
<LetoThe2nd> kukaan: also jetzt wirds faktischer blödsinn.
<omani> s/aufgeführt/ausgeführt
<LetoThe2nd> kukaan: logik teil 2 - wie könnte dein BIOS denn dann fehlercodes piepsen, wenn z.b. kein prozesser gesteckt ist?
<kukaan> nunja egal ich hab jetzt die Datei /proc/acpi/wakeup da soll man konfigurieren können wovon sich der Linux kernel wecken lässt Bios hin oder her
<LetoThe2nd> supi. und dein linux mit dieser datei wird auch sicher drauf reagieren wenn das bios den acpi event gar nicht durchreicht. einzig möglicher gegen-gedankengang: wenn linux beim to-suspend-to-rammen (schönes wort, nicht?) dem acpi-bios sagen könnte, durch was es wieder geweckt werden möchte. falls jemand weiss, ob das geht, bitte melden. bis dahin gehen ich von "nein" aus.
<kukaan> LetoThe2nd: Nö jetzt klappt es
<LetoThe2nd> feststellung - linux kann das anscheinend tatsächlich (gesetzt den fall natürlich, das bios ist hinreichend sauber inmplementiert)
<LetoThe2nd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642817 <- fürs protokoll
<kukaan> LetoThe2nd: jetzt habe ich nur wieder das klassische Ubuntu Problem dass der Kernel falsch configuriert ist und deswegen die Grafikausgabe schwarz bleibt, aber das ist mir ein bekanntes Problem. Danke für die Hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> kukaan: good luck then.
<NeutrinoPower> hallo
<b34bb> Folgendes Problem: Hab mir Port Royale 2 via Wine installiert, sollte laut Wine Database <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&amp;iId=7611&amp;iTestingId=22496> auch wunderbar klappen, aber wenn ich es starte kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Wenn ich es übers terminal starte kommt folgende ausgabe: #1835047 - Pastie <http://pastie.org/1835047>
<shetlandpony> b34bb's url: http://tinyurl.com/4yhzyq7
<NeutrinoPower> sorry, wlan-Verbindung war schlecht, hat jemand Ahnung von sbackup?
<b34bb> NeutrinoPower: schilder doch mal genau dein Problem
<NeutrinoPower> ich wollte gerade ein Backup machen (vielleicht mein 2. mal im leben) und bin mit sbackup kläglich gescheitert, ich dachte das Backup wird auf home gespeichert, nun ist aber die root-Partition verstopft und ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich in welchen Verzeichnis den eben prouzierten misst löschen kann
<NeutrinoPower>  / ist voll
<b34bb> hast du den wikiartikel gelesen und alles so gemacht wie es drin stand?
<NeutrinoPower> nicht ganz
<NeutrinoPower> ich wollte nur ein manuelles backup machen
<b34bb> hast du den zielort geändert?
<NeutrinoPower> ja, ich dachte auf das Benutzerverzeichnis
<Frickelpit> was hast du denn genau eingegeben?
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: wenn Dein "home" keine eigene Partition hat wird da dann natürlich / voll.
<ring0> wenn ich den mbr inklusive partitionstabelle einer festplatte sda sichern möchte, reicht es doch 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/xy bs=512 count=1' auszuführen, richtig?
<Frickelpit> ring0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#MBR-Boot-Loader-und-Partitionstabelle-sichern
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/y6ntzlt |        dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<NeutrinoPower> home hat ne eigene Partition
<ring0> Frickelpit, ich frage, weil ich gerade im dd wiki-artikel gelesen habe, dass man bei grub schauen sollte, wieviele sektoren vor der ersten partition frei sind (meistens 0 - 62) und entsprechend den count anpassen sollte
<ring0> das betrifft mich doch aber nur, wenn ich grub in eine partition installiert habe?
<Frickelpit> nö
<NeutrinoPower> ich will nur wissen, wo sbackup jetzt Misst gespeichert hat um es zu löschen
<Frickelpit> schau mal mit fdisk -l genauer hin
<ring0> Frickelpit, sda1 beginnt bei sektor 63 ja
<ring0> Frickelpit, der mbr sollte doch aber in sektor 0 liegen oder habe ich hier ein verständnisproblem?
<Frickelpit> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record#Aufbau_des_MBR
<omani> im vagrant chan ist nie was los. ich habe seit tagen keinen einzigen chat gesehen.
<omani> hammer support muss ich sagen.
<NeutrinoPower> ich hab von "Use default backup directory (/var/backup) auf Use costum local backup directory umgestellt
<ring0> Frickelpit, in dem artikel steht nichts davon, dass ich die ersten 62 sektoren auslassen soll
<Frickelpit> ring0: wenn deine erste partition auf sda bei sektor 63 anfängt, was glaubst du, ist in den ersten 62 sektoren drin?
<Frickelpit> NeutrinoPower: und welches verzeichnis hast du dann angegeben?
<ring0> Frickelpit, keine ahnung, nichts?
<NeutrinoPower> nix weiter
<NeutrinoPower> ich dachte /home/user
<NeutrinoPower> in der /etc/sbackup.conf steht: target=/var/backup
<Frickelpit> NeutrinoPower: wenn du auf "USe Custom local backup directory" umstellst, meinst du nicht, dass du dann eben ein "custom directory" angeben musst?
<Minipluto> ich muss mich via cisco-vpn-client (mache ich über den Network Manager) mit meiner Hochschule verbinden, um Sachen wie www.springerlink.com nutzen zu können. Ist es möglich, eine VPN-Verbindung aufzubauen, die sich nur auf den Browser auswirkt und nicht auf IRC und Messenger? Da verliere ich dann nämlich immer die Verbindung.
<NeutrinoPower> Frickelpit: doch, aber da user schon ausgewählt
<NeutrinoPower> ah, hier ist doch glaub alles drin: sudo ls -lh /var/backup/
<NeutrinoPower> root-geschützt
<NeutrinoPower> jetzt sind die 1,1GB wieder frei
<NeutrinoPower> ich mach jetzt einfach garkein Backup mehr, wie immer
<Frickelpit> …
<omani> kann mir einer beim setzen einer routingtabelle helfen? ich habe eth0 in einer VM als 192.168.56.2 . vboxnet0 hat 192.168.56.1 . ich möchte dass 0.0.0.0 im gast, über host nach draußen gelangt. also das WAN erreichbar ist. wie muss ich hierfuer die routes setzen?
<BuZZ-T> omani: nennt sich default route setzen ;). Du kannst entweder route oder ip route verwenden, "sudo route add default gw eth0" sollte tun was du möchtest
<BuZZ-T> vllt noch ein "dev eth0" dahinter, ich denke aber das ist nicht nötig
<ring0> Frickelpit, also, ich habe von sda mit 'dd if=/dev/sda of=target bs=512 count=63' die ersten 63 sektoren in eine datei gesichert. nachdem die mbr-signatur aa55 am ende des ersten sektors auftaucht, ist die datei bis zum ende leer laut hexeditor. demnach kann ich doch einfach den ersten sektor von sda sichern und gut, oder stehe ich aufm schlauch?
<BuZZ-T> omani: wenn dein PC allerdings nicht direkt mit dem WAN verbunden ist, sondern über einen Router, muss der Router auch von dem Netz bescheid wissen, sonst kommen die Antworten nicht an
<ring0> Frickelpit, ups, natürlich ist die signatur 55aa nicht umgekehrt
<ring0> Frickelpit, ?
<Frickelpit> ring0: wieso willst du jetzt nochmal den 1. sektor sichern, wenn du schon count=63 gesetzt hast?
<ring0> Frickelpit, die idee war, die datei mit count=63 zu löschen und die mit count=1 zu nutzen, da in den sektoren 1-62 nichts drin ist
<ring0> Frickelpit, du meinst ich sollte korrekterweise die mit count=63 nutzen?
<Frickelpit> ring0: du kannst es ja mal testen mit dem image
<ring0> Frickelpit, du meinst das image mit count=63?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Rooten9> and
<omani> wie krieg ich das system dazu, bei "host IRGENDEINLOOKUP" in die /etc/hosts datei zu schauen?
<erwin> join #ubuntu-de
<omani> laut error meldung von "host" geht die anfrage raus an mein dns server
<omani> in /etc/host.conf ist hosts als erster eintrag drin
<erwin> hallo zusammen
<omani> in /etc/nssswitch wird eh nicht reingeschaut
<erwin> kann mir einer mit der formatierung der sd karte helfen?
<omani> muss ich irgendwas reloaden, nachdem ich /etc/hosts veraendert habe?
<erwin> ich hab meine sd karte irgendwie falschh formatiert und jetzt hab ich nur noch den eintrag sdb in /dev und nicht mehr /dev/sdb1
<omani> erwin: keine partition angelegt?
<Frickelpit> erwin: mit gparted z.b. einfach eine partition auf der karte erstellen
<erwin> wie kann ich denn eine anlegen?
<joschi> erwin: mit `fdisk` (oder entsprechendem pendant) eine partition auf dem device anlegen und die dann formatieren
<erwin> mit gparted kommt keine paritionstabelle gefunden
<Frickelpit> dann erstell eine
<Frickelpit> geht auch mit gparted
<erwin> ok danke mal kucken ob ichs hinbekomme
<erwin> was muss ich den da für einen typ auswählen?
<erwin> will eine ext2 erstellen
<Frickelpit> msdos, falls du die partitionstabelle meinst
<erwin> ok danke
<dAnjou> hat einer mal n tool zur hand, mit dem ich alle textdateien in nem verzeichnis (wenn mögl. auch rekursiv in einem rutsch in dasselbe format mit denselben zeilenenden konvertieren kann?
<dAnjou> auch scheinbare binaries (ich bekomme von unserem dozent so n paar richtig eklige dateien)
<dAnjou> hier mal zum selber gucken http://www.f4.fhtw-berlin.de/people/hansen/FHTW-AI/Lehre/2011SS/PProg/Uebungen/Uebung2/Gruppe2/Vorgaben.zip
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xz2vf4
<dAnjou> besonders die StringVector.cpp
<dAnjou> die aus unerklärlichen gründen nen +x hat
<dAnjou> wenn ich die mit vim öffne, krieg ich nur ^M statt umbrüchen
<ring0> Frickelpit, hab den import vom mbr erfolgreich getestet. funktionierte sowohl mit dem image von sektor 0 als auch mit dem image von sektor 0-62. danke
<Frickelpit> ring0: bitte :)
<joschi> dAnjou: dos2unix oder ganz einfach mit sed oder perl
<joschi> dAnjou: zeichensätze ggf. mit iconv konvertieren, aber das sollte nicht nötig sein
<dAnjou> joschi: ist nicht ein tool und .. hast du es selbst mal ausprobiert auf den dateien?
<joschi> dAnjou: auf dateien. nicht auf "den" dateien
<dAnjou> den scheiß gibs nich für lucid -.-
<joschi> dAnjou: sed und perl?
<dAnjou> naja, muss die maverick-version her
<dAnjou> dos2unix
<dAnjou> ok, das tool tut wenigstens, was es verspricht
<dAnjou> danke
<dAnjou> hatte zuvor tofrodos probiert, das wollte nich
<teeneo> gude
<teeneo> wangenommen, ich installier mir heut n frisches 10.04, wird das dann uebermorgen automatisch auf n vollwertiges 11.04 geupdatet?
<empinator> nein
<teeneo> meh :/
<empinator> musst ein distri upgrade machen
<teeneo> k, aber das verlaeuft im normalfall problemlos, oder?
<empinator> ja
<teeneo> also spricht nichts dagegen, heute 10.4 klarzumachen? oder 10.10?
<rumpe1> teeneo, problemlos? ...naja...  
<teeneo> details, details!
<empinator> ich hatte bisher keine probleme bei dist-upgrades
<empinator> aber da ist die erfahrungsbandbreite bestimmt immenz
<empinator> immens
<rumpe1> 1. gibt es kein "10.4" ...
<teeneo> '10.04', man entsschuldige
<empinator> verziehen ;-)
<rumpe1> 2. kommt es vor allem darauf an, was du eigentlich brauchst/willst  (aktualität? stabilität? ...)
<teeneo> ich brauch garnichts, bin mit meinem arch gluecklich =) nachbar hat sich sein fedora zerschossen und mag mal 'dieses ubuntu, von dem man so viel hoert' angucken. nu ueberleg ich eben, ob ich ihn auf uebermorgen vertroeste oder ihm bedenkenlos 10.04/10.10 einrichten kann
<rumpe1> teeneo, 04 steht eben für april...  und ich empfehle lieber separate /home-partition und dann bei bedarf / formatieren und frisches system installieren
<empinator> zu 2.) wenn er heute eine neuinstallation machen möchte und in 2 tagen ein dist-upgrade hat sich die frage zu aktualität bereits erledigt
<teeneo> nja rumpe1, wenn ich uebermorgen / wegputz, kann ich auch 2 tage warten
<rumpe1> bei dist-upgrades über paketverwaltung hatte ich öfters Artefakte ... oder bugs ... und dann fragt man sich eben, ob mans nicht gleich frisch einrichtet.
<teeneo> ich hab halt bedenken, dass ich bei nem dist-upgrade kiloweise alte leichen rumliegen hab
<teeneo> jau, genau das meinte ich
<teeneo> k, dann wirds wohl um 2 tage verschoben
<teeneo> merci o/
<empinator> ich schreib dir dann wie mein dist-upgrade lief :-)
<rumpe1> teeneo, wenn du am ersten tag auf natty wechselst, wirst auch noch etliche bugs mehr an der backe haben...
<NRWlion> hi every1
<shrekk> moin
<Leonadi> Ist auf der 11.04 eigentlich auch Firefox 4.0? 
<Fuchs> Leonadi: hallo, Fragen zu natty gerne in #ubuntu-de+1 :) 
<Leonadi> Und wieso nicht hier?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? Leonadi, deswegen
<shetlandpony> Leonadi, deswegen: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Leonadi> na ja
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Noch 2 Tage bis zum Release von Ubuntu 11.04: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
<tux127> Hallo.
<tux127> Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung, wie stabil Unity in 11.04 läuft?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? tux127
<shetlandpony> tux127: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<tux127> shetlandpony: Danke! Ich bin neu hier. Muss mich daher mit den Regeln erst vertraut machen.
<Frickelpit> ,bot? tux127 
<shetlandpony> tux127: ich bin ein bot ;p
<HoellP> n'abend
<HoellP> wie check ich am besten eine platte die normal in einem raid läuft und jetzt fehler wirft?
<Nalkem> HoellP: in welcher form checken
<HoellP> nach einer kurzen zeit benutzung sagt es einfach nur fehler
<HoellP> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400121/
<HoellP> und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich da genauere infos rausbekomm
<Nalkem> HoellP: du koenntest die smartwerte der hd /dev/sda auslesen ... oder einen lesenden oberflaechentest mit badbliocks machen
<HoellP> mhm
<HoellP> ich installier mal smart und schau mal was das ausspuckt
<HoellP> das mach ich bei ausgehängter platte oder?
<Nalkem> muss bei beiden nicht ausgehaengt sein
<k1l> ,festplattenstatus? HoellP 
<shetlandpony> HoellP, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<HoellP> ich mal mal nicht den teufel an die wand ;)
<HoellP> die platten sind erst 2 jahre alt
<k1l> platten gehen nunmal kaputt. deswegen sollte man ja auch backups haben (raid ersetzt kein backup)
<schweegi> die nautilis-integration sowie die einträge von ubuntu one im kontextmenü sind nicht mehr vorhanden. wie aktiviere ich diese?
<Nalkem> hatte hier auch 2 hd'smit 5 jahren garantie die beide nach 2 jahren innerhalb 3 tagen putt gingen ...
<HoellP> k1l: ein backup der backupplatte?
<HoellP> irgendwann muss aber auch gut sein oder?
<DominikSo> hi zusammen
<DominikSo> hallo?
<k1l> hallo DominikSo 
<HoellP> na bumm, 235 minuten für den long test
<DominikSo> Hi, ich hab ein groesseres Problem hier
<k1l> ,wf? DominikSo 
<shetlandpony> DominikSo: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<DominikSo> kann mich nicht mehr einloggen nachdem ich einen fingerprint reader installieren wollte
<DominikSo> benutze Ubuntu 10.10
<DominikSo> und im login screen kann ich keine passwoerter mehr eingeben
<DominikSo> kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? waer sehr nett 
<dadrc> Ctrl Alt F1, einloggen, der Fingerprint-Kram wieder rauswerfen wär so meine erste Idee
<HoellP> welchen fingerprint reader hast du wie installiert?
<DominikSo> hab den thinkfinger versucht zu installieren 
<DominikSo> runtergeladen und den anweisungen im install gefolgt
<HoellP> wo hast du was runtergeladen?
<DominikSo> auf der thinkfinger homepage
<DominikSo> thinkwiki, hier gabs die Anleitung
<HoellP> und das war anders als: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ThinkFinger?
<DominikSo> ja sehr
<HoellP> schlecht
<DominikSo> nach Ctrl Alt F1 sollte ich doch mein PW eingeben, oder?
<HoellP> benutzername und passwort
<HoellP> zweiteres wird nicht angezeigt, einfach blind schreiben
<DominikSo> hm, nach benutzername schon eingabe, oder? dann zeigt er das Passwort an und sagt Login incorrect
<HoellP> name, eingabe, passwort eingabe
<DominikSo> Login incorrenct
<HoellP> dann hast du vielleicht was wichtiges entfernt/überschrieben
<DominikSo> nicht das ich wuesste
<Fuchs> vermutlich wird er die pam Konfiguration falsch angepasst haben
<HoellP> ist das tastaturlayout richtig?
<Fuchs> das kann man im single User mode korrigieren
<DominikSo> ja, das PW wird angezeigt und ist richtig
<Fuchs> einloggen ist bis dahin nicht, unabhaengig von X 
<Fuchs> DominikSo: erst den Nutzernamen ... 
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich die usrname/pw authentification aus der PAM-config rausgeworfen bzw. in der priorität so weit nach hinten, dass sie nicht mehr greift.
<HoellP> pw sollte aber nicht angezeigt werden
<Fuchs> das Passwort wird naemlich nie angezeigt. 
<Fuchs> HoellP: er gibt es statt dem Nutzernamen ein
<DominikSo> und pam Konfiguration: da war was
<Fuchs> und gehen wird es trotzdem nicht, siehe LetoThe2nd und mich. 
<benjamin__> abend
<DominikSo> und ja, hab erst BN dann eingabe, dann PW
<benjamin__> ich hab mal wider ein kleines problem das ich nicht selber lösen kan fileicht kan mir ja jemand fon euch da weiter helfen
<HoellP> hmm 1 fehlerhafter sektor kann doch nicht die welt sein bei einer platte oder?
 * LetoThe2nd würde vorschlagen: livecd und die in $lustigestutorial vorgeschlagenen änderungen der pam-config rückghängig machen.
<HoellP> ich find das system übertreibt... ist sicher nur ein hypochonder
<k1l> ,wf? benjamin__ 
<shetlandpony> benjamin__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<benjamin__> und zwar ich woltle gerade nen user bei proftpd anlegen aber mein sql befehel funktionirt nicht :(
<benjamin__> INSERT INTO `ftpuser` (`id`, `userid`, `passwd`, `uid`, `gid`, `homedir`, `shell`, `count`, `accessed`, `modified`) VALUES (1, ‘exampleuser’, ’secret’, 2001, 2001, ‘/home/www.example.com’, ‘/sbin/nologin’, 0, ”, ”)
<benjamin__> siht da jemand den fehler?
<DominikSo> LetoThe2nd: ??
<benjamin__> allso paswort usw würde ich dan natürlich endern :D
<LetoThe2nd> DominikSo: das sind zwei fragezeichen, ja.
<DominikSo> war das fuer mich, das mit der Life CD?
<HoellP> DominikSo: ja
<LetoThe2nd> DominikSo: ja. und ich würde ne livecd nehmen, eine über das leben wird nicht viel bringen.
<DominikSo> achso, jetzt verstehe ich das mit dem lustigentuturial
<DominikSo> danke...
<benjamin__> ok danke brauceh doche keine hilfe mer 
<DominikSo> und wie komm ich an die datei ran? die ist ja dann schreibgeschuetzt (dia pam config
<benjamin__> habes mit dem falschen benutzer fersucht 
<LetoThe2nd> DominikSo: wie hast du die datei vorher geändert?
<DominikSo> sudo gedit. Funktioniert das auch wenn ich ueber die LiveCD boote?
<Fuchs> DominikSo: ja, tut es, einfach nicht die der Live-CD nehmen, sondern die vom System. Und noch mal, das geht im single user modus auch, 
<HoellP> DominikSo: nachdem du die /-partition eingehängt hast, ja
<Fuchs> dann halt einfach ohne graphische Benutzeroberflaeche
<LetoThe2nd> DominikSo: a) für grafische tools nimmt man gksu, nicht sudo. b) ja.
<k1l> DominikSo: urgs, sudo gedit ist auch nicht besser.
 * LetoThe2nd übergibt an Fuchs, beim singleuser halt ich mich raus.
<DominikSo> danke fuer die Hilfe...ich habs (wie ihr seht) ueberhaupt nicht druaf
<DominikSo> werd das jetzt mit der livecd versuchen
<Fuchs> DominikSo: dann ein kleiner Tipp, wenn Du noch Einsteiger bist: Finger weg von kritischen Systemdateien
<Fuchs> die PAM Konfiguration ist, wie Du gemerkt hast, sehr kritisch. Da Fingerabdruckleser so oder so unsicher sind rate ich Dir einfach davon das sein zu lassen, und dann mal in Ruhe ein wenig zu lesen, 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? DominikSo zum Beispiel das: 
<DominikSo> jup, werd mich auch nicht mehr an nicht-Ubuntu-Tutorials wagen
<shetlandpony> DominikSo zum Beispiel das, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<HoellP> ich brauch hilfe beim interpretieren von einem smartwert
<HoellP> ich hab jetzt faulerweise das tool von ubuntu genommen und da wird unter "anzahl neu zugewiesener sektoren" ein wert von "1 sektor" bei einem grenzwert von 5 angezeigt
<HoellP> soll ich mir gleich 2 neue platten kaufen?
<DominikSo> aehm, wie logge ich mich denn von der LiveCD im Terminal in meinen Account (dominik) ein?
<HoellP> DominikSo: brauchst du nicht
<HoellP> DominikSo: kannst die datei auch so bearbeiten, solange du die richtige platte einhängst
<DominikSo> achso
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<HoellP> keiner der eine einschätzung zu dem smartwert geben kann?
<RedNifre> Wenn ich Eclipse starte kommt statt Eclipse nur eine leere Dialogbox wo in der Titelleiste "Eclipse" steht. Die Dialogbox hat noch ein X, aber das tut nichts. Jemand ne Idee was da los sein könnte?
<DominikSo> hat nichts gebracht... das tutorial ist dieses hier: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader
<Fuchs> RedNifre: das will Dich vermutlich nach der Location fuer den Workspace fragen
<DominikSo> installing from source
<Fuchs> RedNifre: gehen andere Java Applikationen? Sonst vermute ich mal Compiz und ein alter Bug 
<Fuchs> DominikSo: hat nichts gebracht ist keien Fehlermeldung, bitte mal alle PAM Dateien, die Du editiert hast, uns zeigen
<Fuchs> dafuer kannst Du einen pastebin nutzen 
<RedNifre> Java läuft recht gut.
<DominikSo> nur gdm
<RedNifre> Eclipse hat auch früher gut funktioniert. Gibt's ne andere Lösung als Compiz abzuschalten?
<DominikSo> soll ich den Inhalt posten?
<Fuchs> DominikSo: nicht hier, in einen pastebin 
<k1l> ,nopaste? DominikSo 
<shetlandpony> DominikSo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<HoellP> DominikSo: ja, aber bitte hierrein http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<RedNifre> Hm, ist es noch so, dass Compiz alle Einstellungen verliert, wenn man es deaktiviert?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: das war ein reiner Schuss ins Blaue, das Eclipse Log lesen waere noch eine Idee 
<HoellP> oder im terminal starten, damit du eine ausgabe hast
<HoellP> DominikSo: da hast du dir was eingehandelt, die anleitung ist ja archaisch
<DominikSo> kann ich das nicht einfach ueber liveCD deinstallieren?
<HoellP> DominikSo: können sicher irgendwie, aber für uns wirds schwer zu sagen welchen schritt du genau ausgeführt hast und wos jetzt happert
<HoellP> DominikSo: ein kleiner fehler oder ein rutscher in der zeile zu einer falschen distro kann jeden versuch zunichte machen
<DominikSo> ich hab alle schritte im "installing from source" durchgefuehrt
<HoellP> und weiter nicht?
<DominikSo> nein, danach hab ich einen anruf bekommen und der PC ist "eingeschlafen"
<HoellP> DominikSo: hast du die schritte für debian genommen?
<HoellP> oder hast du den treiber noch garnicht konfiguriert gehabt?
<MagicWolf> hi
<MagicWolf> hab mal ne frage kennt wer die bildschirmtastertur aus dem video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGlPvnW6mgU
<shetlandpony> MagicWolf's youtube link:  YouTube - Dell Inspiron Duo Review - Running Ubuntu 
<DominikSo> nein, hab die fuer Ubuntu durchgefuehrt
<MagicWolf> bei 3m50 hab den dell find die tasta aber nicht
<HoellP> DominikSo: die anleitung für ubuntu DAPPER????
<jokrebel> gn8
<DominikSo> ist die fuer drapper???
<HoellP> zumindest steht das dabe
<HoellP> i
<DominikSo> oh mann... :( shame on me
<HoellP> ich glaub da hast du dich ziemlich in was reingeritten ;)
<HoellP> überleg dir mal wie du ein backup machst...
<DominikSo> okay...bin langsam auch so verzweifelt
<DominikSo> meinst du neuinstallation?
<HoellP> ich glaub das ist die einfachste variante
<micha_> Hallo, ich baue mir gerade einen Ubuntu-Rechner zusammen und habe folgendes Problem: ich nutze einen Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400 Prozessor Box und das Mainbord Zotac GF9300-G-E . Nachdem ich starte, schaltet sich der Rechner nach circa 30 sekunden, also, wenn er war ist automatisch ab. Der CPU-Kühler läuft und ist richtig angeschlossen. Hat jemand eine Idee, was es sein könnte?
<k1l> micha_: also wenn ubuntu gebootet ist?
<micha_> nein, nein, ich habe den pc gerade zusammengeschraubt und wollte installieren
<k1l> micha_: das liegt wohl eher an der hardware und nicht an ubuntu. also bitte im offtopic nachfragen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<micha_> ok, danke
<DominikSo> bin gerade dabei meine daten zu sichern aber warum kann ich mit der LiveCD meine Externe Festplatte nicht einlesen?
<DominikSo> in GParted ist sie als mounted gelistet
<DominikSo> aber in nautilus sehe ich sie nicht
<DominikSo> Hilfe, ich dreh gleich durch. Permission denied, wenn ich auf meine Externe Festplatte zugreifen will! Gibts dafuer irgendeine Loesung oder muss ich die formatieren, bevor ich die Datensicherung mach, bevor ich neu installiere?
<HoellP> hm?
<DominikSo> wenn ich auf die Ext zugreifen will kommt Permission denied! das war frueher nicht so!
<bekks> DominikSo: Man muss nichts neu formatieren, nur weil die Rechte falsch sind.
<DominikSo> und wie bekomme ich die Rechte wieder?
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem ist auf der externen Festplatte?
<DominikSo> ext4
<bekks> Und welche Zugriffsrechte hat die Platte?
<DominikSo> wo kann ich das einsehen? So spontan weiss ich das leider nicht. Auf jeden Fall kein Passwort
<bekks> ls -lha /wohinist/diePlattegemounted
<DominikSo> Permission denied
<bekks> ls -lha /wohinist
<DominikSo> drwx ------6 1000 1000 4.0K 2011-03-08
<bekks> Und da fehlt der Name...
<bekks> Den hätte ich auch gerne :)
<DominikSo> Herbert
<DominikSo> drwx ------6 1000 1000 4.0K 2011-03-08 17:05 Herbert
<bekks> Und Du möchtest als User darauf zugreifen, ja?
<DominikSo> ja, bin momentan mit der Live CD als Ubuntu@ubuntu eingeloggt
<bekks> Dann ist da ja erstmal kein Wunder, dass Du das nicht darfst.
<DominikSo> und wie darf ich drauf? Sesam oeffne dich! :)
<k1l> sicher, dass da nicht live-system und normales system vermischt wird?
<DominikSo> wie meinen?
<bekks> k1l: ;)
<bekks> DominikSo: Ich hätte gerne mal die Ausgabe von "id".
<DominikSo> da muss ich kurz tippen
<bekks> Copy und Paste ;)#
<DominikSo> uid=999 gid=999 groups=4(adm) 20(dialout) 24(cdrom), 46 (plugdev). 105 (lpadmin), 119(admin), 122 (sambashare), 999(ubuntu)
<DominikSo> CP geht nicht weil ich an nem 2. Rechner sitz...
<bekks> ssh ist was tolles...
<HoellP> oder synergy ;)
<DominikSo> was ist das?
<HoellP> vergiss das für jetzt 
<DominikSo> okay
<HoellP> das problem ist, das die platte dem user mit der id 1000 gehört, der user der livecd aber die id 999 hat
<DominikSo> hm schlecht, oder?
<HoellP> wo ist die platte eingehängt?
<HoellP>  /media?
<DominikSo> ja
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks>  /media/Herbert
<bekks> Sagtest Du zumindest.
<DominikSo> danke bekks... :)
<HoellP> dann mach sudo chown 999:999 /media/<tabulator>
<HoellP> dann ists egal...
<DominikSo> ich dachte Herbert ist nur der name
<bekks> Der "Name" ist der Mountpoint.
<DominikSo> okay...fertig
<HoellP> kannst jetzt zugreifen?
<DominikSo> nein
<HoellP> eventuell musst du aushängen und neu einhängen
<bekks> HoellP: No.
<DominikSo> ah doch
<DominikSo> jetzt gehts!
<DominikSo> Super super!
<DominikSo> danke!
<bekks> Man muss nichts aushängen und wieder einhängen, nur weil man die Rechte ändert.
<HoellP> dann mal fröhliches kopieren
<HoellP> bekks: ich meld mich das nächste mal wenn was nicht so tut wie es soll
<DominikSo> hehe, danke...
<bekks> DominikSo: Wie änderst du hinterher wieder die REchte so, dass User 1000 darauf zugreifen darf?
<HoellP> bekks: verwirr ihn nicht mit sinnlosigkeiten
<levu> wie heißt in OOo/LO der Reiter Gliederung auf englisch (brauch das für nen bug report)
<DominikSo> sudo chown 1000:1000 /media/Herbert (das mit Tabulator hat vorher nicht funktioniert)
<DominikSo> oder?
<HoellP> DominikSo: stimmt
<bekks> HoellP: Sinnlosigkeiten? DU hast ihm gerade gesagt, wie er die Rechte verbiegt. Er wird hinterher nicht mehr als User 1000 zugreifen können. Da ist die Frage nach dem "Lerneffekt" wohl berechtigt.
<HoellP> aber besser noch man arbeitet mit benutzernamen
<DominikSo> aaaaber alle Rechte hab ich anscheinend immernoch nicht
<HoellP> bekks: und was macht das im livesystem für einen unterschied kurz vor der neuinstallation?
<DominikSo> kann auf einen Ordner nicht zugreifen
<HoellP> DominikSo: weil das nur die platte war bisher und nicht alles was drauf ist
<bekks> HoellP: Wenn das FS (externe Platte) hinterher die "falschen" Berechtigungen hat, kann er nicht darauf zugreifen.
<bekks> DAS ist der Unterschied.
<DominikSo> achso
<HoellP> bekks: wie gerade festgestellt haben wir aber daran noch nichts geändert
<JesusistGott> Shalom
<HoellP> darfst gern übernehmen
<bekks> DominikSo: In welches Verzeichnis möchtest Du denn nun etwas kopieren?
<DominikSo> ohje da gibts einen riesen langen Pfad
<DominikSo> backintime/20110404-140200/backup/home/dominik/Bilder
<bekks> Willst Du Dir nicht lieber für deine akute Sicherung /media/Herbeit/SicherungHeute anlegen? :)
<DominikSo> das waeren ja dann 120GB von denen 110 schon gesichert sind...
<DominikSo> will nur die aktuellen sichern
<DominikSo> aber so wies aussieht ist das viel zu kompliziert
<DominikSo> ausserdem ist ja dann immernoch die frage: wie kann ich die daten nach der Sicherung und Neuistallation von der Platte in mein neues Ubuntu System kopieren - ohne Rechte
<bekks> In dem Du Deinem "neuen" User wieder die Rechte gibst.
<DominikSo> okay...also muss ich die platte doch formatieren?
<DominikSo> kann ich nicht allen ordnern auf der platte mit einem befehl die Rechte geben?
<bekks> Nein, musst Du nicht.
<bekks> Du musst Dir nur mit besagtem obigem Befehl die Rechte auf /media/Herbert/backintime/20110404-140200/backup/home/dominik/Bilder geben
<bekks> Und hinterher im "neuen" System, wieder ändern.
<soc1> an was könnte es liegen, wenn mein pidgin sich beim einblenden immer an einer bestimmten plaziert, die nichts mit der zu tun hatte an der ich es vorher platziert hatte?
<soc1> geht um die buddy-liste
<soc1> hab kein devilspie oder ähnliches
<HoellP> DominikSo: bevor ich es vergesse, wenn du das neue system anlegst, mach dir eine eigene partition für /home mit dem großteil des speichers, dann brauchst du in den meisten fällen kein backup
<DominikSo> :) danke fuer den Tip
<DominikSo> aaaber wie mache ich das?
<HoellP> DominikSo: wenn du hier fertig bist, im installer dann
<k1l> HoellP: urgs. das ist grob fahrlässig
<HoellP> k1l: achso?
<HoellP> DominikSo: nimm ~20 GB für / und, swap wirst du schon haben und den rest für /home
<HoellP> entgegen k1l's meinung sage ich NICHT dass das ein backup ersetzt
<HoellP> aber es hilft ungemein und eine reine neuinstallation kommt ohne das hin- und herkopieren aus
<HoellP> was meist schon viel zeit erspart
<k1l> DominikSo: im wiki auf ubuntuusers.de findest du unter dem punkt backups/datensicherung genug, wo du dich einlesen kannst. keine backups zu machen bedeutet nur, dass man keine daten hat die wichtig sind
<HoellP> k1l: nochmal lesen, schlauer sein
<k1l> HoellP: vielleicht solltest du das von vorneherein besser/genauer formulieren.
<HoellP> oder du warten bis ich fertig geschrieben habe?
<HoellP> k1l: von der theorie abgesehen hab ich mein /home seit ~5 jahren und musste noch nie ein backup drüberspielen
<HoellP> obwohl ich natürlich eines habe
<koegs> der unbedarfte user liest: "... dann brauchst du ... kein backup"
<k1l> HoellP: schön für dich. aber wenn der user morgen kommt und uns die ohren voll heult, weil du sagst er braucht kein backup? hdds können (und werden) ausfallen.
<HoellP> koegs: natürlich kann man mir was untestellen was ich nciht gesagt habe
<HoellP> aber das wäre ja nicht mein versagen
<DominikSo> keine Sorge, ich mach beides, eine /home partition und ein regelmaessiges Backup
<HoellP> DominikSo: wiedermal, lass dich von den i-tüpfchen reitern nicht ablenken, es IST praktisch und hilfreich
<k1l> HoellP: wenn du mal ein paar jahre hier im support auf dem buckel hast wirst du wissen was ich meine. und bis dahin unterlasse bitte die feindseligkeiten. wir wollen hier usern helfen.
<HoellP> noch ein paar jahre?
<sysdef> .oO( min. 3 )
<HoellP> die sollten kein problem darstellen... :)
<Guschtel> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<DominikSo> vielen Dank leute fuer eure Hilfe!
<HoellP> gerne, und wenn du immer noch lust auf den fingerprintsensor hast, dann halte dich besser an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<DominikSo> das werde ... gaaanz sicher!
<DominikSo> :)
<dreamon> Mein mauszeiger geht gerade nicht.. kann man das mit der Tastatur steuern?
<Nagi_> dreamon: mit der tab-Taste zur Not
<ppq> dreamon: ja, es gibt ein compiz plugin, das sowas kann. muss allerdings erst über ccsm aktiviert werden, dann kann man's via shortcut nutzen
<ppq> da steuert man dann den mauszeiger mit 2486 aufm nummernblock
<dreamon> oh.. wird schwierig ohne maus compiz zu aktivieren. Gibts ne Tastenkombi um oben auf das Menu-> system oder so zu kommen?
<ppq> dreamon: hmm sonst alt+f2 --> gnome-terminal --> gnome-[TAB] und da irgendwas aussuchen das mit gnome appearance properties o.ä. zu tun hat.. oder einfach mal aus- und wieder einloggen, vllt. geht's dann ja schon wieder
<ppq> mit alt+tab und strg+s kannst du ja in deinen offenen programmen alles speichern vorher
<soc1> wie kann ich denn den windowmanager unter gnome auswechseln
<Nalkem> ciao
<dreamon> ppq, hab von 9.04 auf 9.10 upgradet.. und seither gehts nicht mehr..  ich hab menu.lst immer bestehende Version beibehalten gemacht.. ich vermute er hat den Kernel nicht eingepflegt.. ist noch grub1 drauf. vielleicht hängts damit zusammen.
<soc1> über die gnome-reistry?
<ppq> soc1: installieren, dann mal "irgendeintollerwm --replace" ausführen. aber: kommt auf den wm an. für dauerhaft kannst du das alternatives system benutzen oder dir ne neue session anlegen die du dann im gdm auswählst
<soc1> ppq: ja ich wills dauerhaft machen
<ppq> soc1: ja kann sein, dass da in gconf auch sowas einzustellen ist
<tellerrand> hallo zusammen. sun-java6-jre installieren schlägt fehl. ablage. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400123/
<ppq> dreamon: urgs, die versionen sind beide nicht mehr supported.. am besten ists, wenn du deine daten sicherst und 10.04 neuinstallierst
<ppq> dreamon: aber mit dem kernel kann's eigentlich nicht zusammenhängen, imho
<ppq> tellerrand: du musst das canonical partner repo aktivieren
<tellerrand> ach ich depp. lese es gerade. 10.04 hab ich drauf. wie bekomme ich die java von sun drauf?
<k1l> ,java? tellerrand 
<shetlandpony> tellerrand, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> tellerrand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner
<tellerrand> danke. hat geklappt. ich musste nur die checkboxen in der synaptic-paketverwaltung setzen.
<DerMicha> moinmoin
<DerMicha> ich habe folgendes problem: ich boote ein per UNetBootIn auf SD karte geschriebenes Ubuntu 10.04.1-amd64 aber nachdem ich um boot menü "Try Ubuntu without install" ausgewählt habe sagt mir mein monitor "signal out of range"
<frager> hallo. kennt sich einer vielleicht mit gnome 3 aus? hab ubuntu 11.04 und gnome 3 installiert, nur hab ich jetzt kein button bzw. menüpunkt zum ausschalten des rechners, sondern nur zum abmelden und bereitschaft
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Noch einen Tag bis zum Release von Ubuntu 11.04: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
<frager> DerMicha: die auflösung die von ubuntu gewählt wird wird anscheinend nicht von deinem monitor unterstützt. wie man das beheben kann, kann ich leider nicht sagen
<DerMicha> ich denke das liegt daran das es eine vom monitor nicht unterstützte auflösung benutzt
<DerMicha> wie kann ich die ändern?
<dadrc> frager, drück mal Alt im Menü.
<frager> DerMicha: das einzige, was mir einfallen würde ist, ubuntu mit einer "alternate install"-version im textmodus zu installieren und per update die grafikkartentreiber zu aktualisieren, sodass eine passende auflösung automatisch gewähltwird
<frager> dadrc: ah. nu seh ich es. gibt es keine möglichkeit das dauerhaft einzublenden?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung.
<realjoe> hi, ich suche nach einer internen 802.11n karte, die von ubuntu unterstützt wird und mastermode beherrscht. Um die volle bandbreite von 600mbit/s zu erhalten, habe ich gelesen, dass mehrere antennen nötig sind (sogar bis zu vier) stimmt das?
<dadrc> ,hcl? realjoe 
<shetlandpony> realjoe: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dadrc> das da schon angeguckt?
<frager> dadrc: hm... google weiss auch nichts dazu. trotzdem danke. erst abmelden, um dann runter zu fahren hat schon ganz schön genervt
<realjoe> noch nicht, danke für den link.
<x2xx3x> Hallo, ich suche die Bcc Funktion in Evolution für eine Bewerbungsmail an knapp 25 Empfänger, kann sie aber nicht finden. Weis jemand wo sich diese Cc/Bcc Buttons befinden? Danke!!
<dadrc> Unter Ansicht sollte ein Menüeintrag dafür sein
<x2xx3x> Ok, hab über Erscheinungsbild der Knöpfe versucht, negativ auch andere Einträge bewirken nicht das Erwünschte. Wie nennt sich der Eintrag bei dir??
<x2xx3x> Wörtlich Bcc und Cc ??
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, baut jemand von euch spektrogramme vom audiomaterial unter linux?
<dadrc> x2xx3x, die Einträge heißen angeblich Kopie-Feld und Blindkopie-Feld
<dadrc> Ich hab hier aber kein Evolution, kann das also gerade nicht testen
<ppq> IchEsseDichAuf: ne, aber audacity
<dadrc> Obwohl, Moment.
<dadrc> Sind da, heißen Bcc Field und Cc Field (offensichtlich englisches Evolution ;))
<IchEsseDichAuf> ppq: ok, danke. warum bin ich selbst nicht draufgekommen
<ppq> audacity ist mächtig :)
<x2xx3x> Sowas hab ich in den Evolution-Einstellungen unter dem Reiter Kopfzeilen. Aber nicht im Ansichtenmenü. Fehlt mir ein Plugin?
<ppq> IchEsseDichAuf: ansonsten kannst du dir "wavesurfer" mal angucken (bei sourceforge afair)
<dadrc> Nein, ich hab auch keine.... ah! Das gibt's nur im Mail-erstellen-Fenster, guckst du auch da?
<x2xx3x> Äh- nö, ich hab sie als Entwurf gespeichert weil ich den Eintrag suchte, moment mal...
<x2xx3x> ja so gehts, vielen Dank!!
<dadrc> =)
<x2xx3x> Einen wunderschönen noch euch allen, bye&thx. :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-27
<IchEsseDichAuf> ppq: hab schon beide mir angeschaut, leider sind die zu häßlich und zu alt. die grafiken habe ich nicht schön bekommen, da hilft mir erst cool edit + wine
<IchEsseDichAuf> hab endlich was gutes gefunden: spek
<tylo> hi
<jayk> servus
<Cyber1005> hallo, weiß einer wo man einen bug vom archivmanager in lucid melden kann?
<PoJo> ich hab mal ne frage gibt es für ubuntu ein programm das allen internet verkehr durch einen port tunnelt sowie fpipe für windows
<PoJo> sorry 
<PoJo> gibts es ein programm
<PoJo> das allen internet verkehr durch einen port tunnelt sowie fpipe für windows
<PoJo> so ist es richtig
<Nalkem> moin
<mosez> oh mann... der neue gnome ersatz ist irgendwie bloed...ich haette vielleicht nicht die test version installieren sollen...
<Nalkem> was meinst wie 'schoen' da die programmierung fuer die systemleiste ist .....
<mosez> nalkem: so schlimm?
<Nalkem> mosez: so inkompatibel ... und gnome 3 hat aehnliche probs dabei ...
<mosez> och noe... bei gnome 3 auch? ich war schon am ueberlegen gnome3 drueber zu buegeln :(
<Nalkem> tja .... was soll man sagen .... 
<mosez> ich haette doch xubuntu nehmen sollen *grummel*
<mosez> hm... mein urxvt taucht nicht mal in der app liste auf... wenn ich das terminal auf anderem wege starte und dann festlege "Keep in launcher" verschwindet der button trotzdem nach dem naechsten login
<mosez> ich glaub ich werd mal schauen wie das ganze mit gnome3 aussieht
<bullgard4> Na, ob das eine gute Idee ist?
<mosez> bullgard4: unity war jedenfalls keine gute idee
<bullgard4> ich sehe mich in meinem Zweifel bestätigt. (*fg*)
<mosez> ich persoenlich finde unity einfach schlecht.
<mosez> ich glaube auch nicht das sich das beim stable release von natty aendern wird.
<sysdef> mosez: es gibt keine stable releases bi ubuntu.
<bullgard4> Ich auch nicht. Sondern später.
<sysdef> bei*
<sysdef> stable wird es nach ca. 6 monate nach dem final release :)
<mosez> s/stable/final/
<shetlandpony> mosez meant: ich glaube auch nicht das sich das beim final release von natty aendern wird.
<mosez> mir gefaellt unity jedenfalls ueberhaupt nicht. ich mach jetzt n full backup und probier noch gnome3, wenn das genauso ein mist ist kommt alles wieder weg und das gute alte gnom2 wieder zurueck.
<sysdef> gibt es irgendwo pics von unity?
<sysdef> ist nen selbst gebasteleter WM von sudo-OS?
<sysdef> ,unity?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss nichts ueber unity, ich verbinde aber 12 Dinge mit unity. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche unity' zum suchen nach Informationen
<DominikSo> Hi, guten Morgen alle zusammen
<DominikSo> Nachdem ich gestern eine Neuinstallation von 10.04 und heut morgen ein Update auf 10.10 gemacht habe, funktioniert weder meine Maus noch mein Keyboard... kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> wieso machst du keine neuinstallation von 10.10 direkt?
<DominikSo> ich hatte keine 10.10 Boot CD und keine Moeglichkeit eine zu brennen
<Frickelpit> usb-stick?
<DominikSo> stimmt
<mosez> sysdef: http://picomol.de/2011/03/01/aktuelles-video-unity-mit-neuem-programm-starter/
<sysdef> thanks
<mosez> hm, was ist der beste weg um ein full backup vom system zu erstellen welches ich problemlos wieder zurueckspielen kann?
<mosez> einfach nur n tar befehl?
<Nalkem> mosez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<mosez> nalkem: danke, den beitrag hab ich auch gerade geoeffnet :)
<sysdef> ,unity ist: Siehe http://picomol.de/2011/03/01/aktuelles-video-unity-mit-neuem-programm-starter/
<mosez> also ich hab jetzt einfach auf classic login umgestellt um dieses komische unity loszuwerden
<mosez> hm, bloedes skype... das icon ist verschwunden nach dem minimieren
<koegs> mosez: alternativ könnte man sich auch mit dd die festplatte sichern
<mosez> koegs: danke, ich lass es erstmal... ich mach nachher n backup nur um meine daten wiederherstellen zu koennen
<mosez> oh mann.... die notification area scheint im classic modus buggy zu sein... skype, lastfm kann ich nicht so minimieren das es nur oben in der leiste angezeigt wird :(
<mosez> gibts irgendwie nen extra channel fuer natty?
<rumpe1> !natty
<rumpe1> äh...
<rumpe1> ,natty
<Frickelpit> ,natty?
<rumpe1> mosez, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-de+1 ...
<shetlandpony> Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Frickelpit> fragzeichen vergessen ;)
<rumpe1> und #ubuntu-release-party nicht zu vergessen ^^
<mosez> danke :)
<rumpe1> Frickelpit, die ganzen standards verwirren ^^
<mosez> so nerve ich zumindest nicht mehr hier damit rum :)
<deem> hi. ich hab hier grade ein problem mit empathy. will ich unter "Bearbeiten -> Persönliche Informationen" ein anderes Profilbild hinzufügen, bekomme ich bei einem .jpg bild immer die fehlermeldung, dass das uwandeln fehlgeschlagen sei und auf meinem system kein unterstütztes bildformat gefunden werden kann. ws verlangt empathy denn? jpg und png sind doch eigentlich die üblichsten formate?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> einen schönen guten morgen da drinnen :D
<dAnjou> wenn ich ein upgrade von lucid auf natty mache, krieg ich dann unity drübergebügelt?
<Frickelpit> abgesehen davon, dass ein upgrade über mehrere versionen nicht unterstützt wird, ja
<dAnjou> Frickelpit: kann ich heute schon ein upgrade(!) machen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<dAnjou> von lts zu lts sollte gehen
<rumpe1> 11.04 ist kein lts
<Frickelpit> natty ist keine lts
<k1l_> dAnjou: natty ist keine lts
<k1l_> ,natty? dAnjou 
<shetlandpony> dAnjou: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<sash_> natty ist keine lts
<dAnjou> shit
<rumpe1> was ist das nächste lts? 12.04?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> alle 2 jahre
<dAnjou> übrigens haben mir jetz 4 leute gesagt, dass es kein lts is -.-
<dAnjou> einer reicht schon ;P
<Frickelpit> sicher ist sicher
<k1l> alle waren nur geschcokt von deiner unweißheit :p
<rumpe1> redundanz schafft sicherheit
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: wahlspruch der firma mapa, oder?
<dAnjou> nochmal anders gefragt:
<dAnjou> wenn ich ein upgrade von lucid auf irgendwas, was unity hat, mache, krieg ich dann unity drübergebügelt?
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: ja
<dAnjou> deswegen nutz ich noch lucid -.-
<rumpe1> dAnjou, ist ja auch kein riesenproblem, oder?
<dAnjou> hat maverick auch schon unity?
<Frickelpit> ja aber nur in der netbook-edition
<dAnjou> rumpe1: nich unbedingt, nur bin ich faul und hab schlicht keine lust, mich um sowas zu kümmern
<Gamoder> rumpe1: Und außerdem: Würde es nicht ständig abstürzen wäre es weniger ein Problem ...
<rumpe1> dAnjou, einfach im login-manager was anders als unity wählen? o.O
<dAnjou> lucid rennt hier sehr gut und ich mag gnome 2
<k1l> dAnjou: dann behalt es doch. ist ja ne lts.
<dAnjou> doch aktuellere software wär schon nett
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: im loginmanager gibts die session ubuntu (unity) und ubuntu-classic (gnome 2)
<rumpe1> dAnjou, was vermisst du denn? %)
<dAnjou> rumpe1: u.a. geht die entwicklung an diversen programmen voran, die ich gern aus den quellen installiert haben will und nich über ppas wie ich es jetzt mache
<k1l> dAnjou: bei diesem dilemma kann die aber keiner helfen. mach ne entscheidung und ende.
<dAnjou> u.a. empathy
<Frickelpit> rolling release, wenn es neue softwareversionen sein sollen
<dAnjou> da bleibt nur aptosid aber dafür krieg ich hier keinen support
<dAnjou> und ich mag den support hier
<rumpe1> dAnjou, oder mach einfach son hybrid-dings mit lts-basis und aptosid als vm  :>
<PrickelPit> dAnjou, es gibt hervorragenden support für aptosid im oftc irc-netz.
<PrickelPit> und für archlinux, wenn dus richtig aktuell haben will, sogar hier im netz
<PrickelPit> aber das ist ot, entschuldigung an die channelaufpasser.
<jokrebel> hi
<mosez> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich network manager beibringe 127.0.0.1 als ns anzulegen?
<mosez> es soll trotzdem noch auf den automatisch zugewiesenen ns zugegriffen werden, aber nur wenn localhost nix liefert
<dAnjou> mosez: ich weiß nicht, wie es mit dem networkmanager geht, aber mit dnsmasq geht das sehr einfach
<dAnjou> ,dnsmasq? mosez 
<shetlandpony> mosez, Dnsmasq ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dAnjou> "Verwendung als Cache"
<dAnjou> *des
<mosez> hm... dann muss ich aber haendisch den zweiten ns server eintragen
<mosez> ha, nu weiss ich es
<mosez> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; < das in die datei /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf packen. dann werden die ns eintraege auch mit networkmanager nur erweitert :)
<mosez> nun kann ich wenigstens problemlos sowas wie project1.loc, project2.loc usw aufrufen und lande immer auf meinem arbeitsrechner :)
<dAnjou> ich will grad musik auf arbeit von meinem server zuhause hören. der upstream is gut und der downstream sowieso. nun binde ich den musik-ordner von zuhause per sftp ein und die musik-player raffen natürlich nich, dass sie mehr cachen müssen und so stockt die wiedergabe, besonders bei flacs. wie geh ich das problem am besten an=
<dAnjou> ?
<dAnjou> bzw. habt ihr ideen/vorschläge?
<dAnjou> ich will nich streamen, ich will ne on-demand-lösung
<dAnjou> am liebsten per banshee gesteuert
<koegs> fn'dAnjou: vielleicht nicht ganz deine anforderung, aber ich nutze da gerne Subsonic
<koegs> http://www.subsonic.org/pages/screenshots.jsp <- gibt es mit webinterface und smartphone-clients
<dAnjou> koegs: das hat afaik nich so ne warteschlangenfunktion
<dAnjou> die brauch ich unbedingt
<koegs> wie, warteschlangenfunktion? Playlist gibt es odch
<dAnjou> und hotkeys müssen auch gehen
<dAnjou> wäähhh playlisten -.-
<koegs> was wäre denn mit MPD+Streaming + Client?
<dAnjou> ich will random die ganze sammlung durchhören und bei bedarf einen song auswählen, der als nächstes gespielt wird (eben in die warteschlange packen)
<koegs> das geht afaik mit beiden
<dAnjou> koegs: alle clients davon haben keine warteschlange
<dAnjou> genau mein problem (hab noch nich zu ende gelesen): http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/MusicPlayerDaemonQueue
<dAnjou> ok, der beschreibt ne server-seitige lösung, die ich nicht unbedingt brauche
<dAnjou> sonata soll das wohl aber unterstützen, mal sehen
<user-unknown> Hi olu
<olu> ok
<user-unknown> Also die Frage war, wie Du die Brockmann-CD installierst.
<olu> was mache ich jetzt als näxtes
<olu> yeap!
<olu> hallo
<user-unknown> In einer Shell: mount  | grep cd 
<olu> biste noch da?
<user-unknown> Nicht so ungeduldig bitte. :)
<user-unknown> Hast Du gemacht?
<olu> was ist nochmal n shell? ist es dieses komische display?
<olu> halloooooo biste noch da?
<user-unknown> Ja, die schwarze Bash, Shell, Terminal, Console, Kommandozeilenbasiertes dingens.
<user-unknown> Nu?
<olu> hab ich eingegeben, aber es passiert nix!
<user-unknown> Dann: sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/cdrom0
<user-unknown> test
<user-unknown> foobar
<olu> warte bitte
<olu> "gerätedatei/dev/sdc exisitiert nicht" !!!
<user-unknown> Oh. 
<olu> d. h.?
<user-unknown> dmesg | grep -i cd
<olu> ohne "sudo" davor?
<user-unknown> Ohne sudo
<olu> wait plz!
<olu> jetzt sind ganz viele zeilen aufgetaucht. was genau suchen wir jetzt?
<user-unknown> MIt der Maus alles markieren, und hier reinpasten (mittlere Maustaste)
<user-unknown> [43484.264736] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
<user-unknown> [43484.264769] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
<user-unknown> [43484.264775] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
<user-unknown> [43486.452029] usb 3-1: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<user-unknown> [43487.024031] usb 3-2: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<user-unknown> [65997.428029] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<user-unknown> [76284.720088] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<user-unknown> [232247.554070] sr 1:0:0:0: CDB: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00
<user-unknown> [254682.508071] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<user-unknown> [254688.380070] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<user-unknown> [254693.565614] scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<user-unknown> Sowas alles
<Frickelpit> ,paste? user-unknown!
<shetlandpony> user-unknown!: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<olu> ok warte bitte
<Frickelpit> olu: für dich gilt das auch
<olu> hptux:~ > dmesg | grep -i cd
<olu> [    0.060708] pci 0000:00:07.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfcd0-0xfcdf]
<olu> [    1.902777] ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfcd0 irq 14
<olu> [    1.902798] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfcd8 irq 15
<olu> [    1.909763] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<olu> [    1.909918] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
<olu> [    1.910016] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
<olu> [    1.910282] uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: found PCI INT D -> IRQ 10
<jamalaka> :D
<user-unknown> Hi Frickelpit: Laß mal Olu bitte wieder rein - das war die gleiche Sekunde, und es war ja meine Schuld.
<user-unknown> Wegen 7 Zeilen!
<Frickelpit> user-unknown: er kann jederzeit wieder rein, ich hab ihn nicht gebannt
<user-unknown> Sie.
<k1l> user-unknown: er ist nicht gebannt. und du solltest dir auch mal die channelregeln durchlesen!
<user-unknown> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<user-unknown> @olu: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<dAnjou> wenn mir mpd sagt, dass es keine lese-berechtigung hat, der musik-ordner aber auf 755 steht, der ordner drüber aber auf 700, muss ich dann auch dem ordner drüber 755 geben?
<hda> @dAnjou: genau
<dAnjou> kacke
<ppq> afaik reicht +x für den darüber
<dAnjou> das is besser
<dAnjou> oder ich linke einfach ins dafür vorgesehene verzeichnis
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Gibt es einen Befehl der alle derzeit gemounteten Partitionen in die "/etc/fstab" schreibt?
<Frickelpit> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Frickelpit> dazu die ausgabe von mount und man hat das ergebnis
<joschi> yogg: schau dir mal /proc/mounts an
<yogg> ja mit vi gehts auch :D       Ich wollte nur wissen obs eventuell ein eigenes commando gibt. Ich könnte ja auch    cat /etc/mtab > /etc/fstab machen ;)
<i> Hallo
<Guest9541> Hallo
<ppq> hi
<Guest9541> steigt ihr auf ubuntu 11,4 um
<ppq> Guest9541: 11.04 heißt es ;) das hier ist übrigens ein support channel, smalltalk gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tellerrand> wie kann ein auf dem desktop liegendes *.exe-file mit wine ausgeführt werden?
<Frickelpit> per terminal mit wine /pfad/zur/exe
<tellerrand> hallo <Frickelpit>, geht nur dieser weg?
<Frickelpit> tellerrand: nö, gibt noch andere wege
<Belshirash> hi zusammen. eine kurze hardwarefrage: will mir einen neuen rechner mit i7 sandy bridge zulegen. jetzt habe ich aber soeben gelesen, dass ubuntu bzw der linux kernel mit diesem prozessor anfang des jahres noch seine probleme hatte. weiß jemand, ob sich da inzwischen was getan hat?
<Nagi_> Hallo Gemeinde :) Sind die gelöschten Daten aus dem Gnome-Mülleimer tatsächlich unwiederruflich "gelöscht" oder sind sie nur als "überschreibbar" markiert?! 
<Nagi_> anders gefragt, sind die reproduzierbar?
<dadrc> Eventuell.
<ppq> Nagi_: du meinst, wenn sie gelöscht sind und nicht nur im mülleimer? es werden inodes gelöscht, also quasi letzteres
<ppq> Nagi_: aber allzu große chancen auf intakte daten hast du nicht
<dadrc> Die Chancen sind größer, je schneller du aufhörst, irgendwas auf der Platte zu speichern
<LetoThe2nd> sagen wirs mal so - bei nem fat-dateisystem welches seitdem keinen schreibzugriff mehr erfahren hat, sind die chancen eher gut. bei nem ext4, das gleichzeitig dein home ist eher sehr schlecht.
<Nagi_> ppq: ich meine, wenn ich Daten aus dem Mülleimer lösche... sind diese dann wirklich überschrieben und weg von der Platte??
<ppq> Nagi_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#ext3-ext4
<LetoThe2nd> Nagi_: nein, sie werden nicht hart geshreddert, wenn du das meinst.
<ppq> Nagi_: nein, nicht überschrieben, nur die inodes weg, wie gesagt
<Nagi_> ppq: okay, danke - gibt es einen "Mülleimer" der das macht? 
<k1l> ,shred? Nagi_ 
<shetlandpony> Nagi_: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<LetoThe2nd> Nagi_: man shred.
<k1l> schau dir das mal an samt konsorten
<Nagi_> danke !
<ppq> btw: 1 mal überschreiben reicht, default sind bei shred afair 11 mal (oder?)
<k1l> ppq: 25 iirc. gibt aber ne option ums einzustellen
<omani> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich ein boot menü mit FAI einrichte? ich hätte gerne mehrere sachen zur auswahl, als nur die unbeaufsichtigte installation
<omani> z.b. memtest86+, recovery, rescue boot, etc.
<ring0> hi, ist es möglich icons auf dem gnome desktop zu locken? also, so, dass der user die icons nicht verschieben bzw. löschen kann?
<ring0> für die panels habe ich ein option dafür gefunden, für den desktop bisher noch nicht
<pacy_> tag zusammen
<pacy_> mal ne frage ich glaub ich hab irgendwas in meinen user und groups verstellt und bekomms nicht wieder weg.. ich kann derzeit mit meinem normalen user keine systemdateien wie /var/log/messages z.b anschauen ( permission denied ) .. also muss ich die als root anschauen
<pacy_> kann mir jemand sagen was ich da verpeil ?
<k1l> bist du in der admin gruppe?
<pacy_> laut id ja
<pacy_> musste ich weil sudo nichtmehr funktioniert hat , hatte immer n authentification failure bekommen
<k1l> zeig mal dein "id"
<pacy_> uid=1000(pacy) gid=1000(pacy) groups=1000(pacy),114(admin),1001(www)
<k1l> gruppe 4 (adm) fehlt z.b.
<pacy_> perfekt vielen dank 
<k1l> pacy_: du kannst auch einfach die besitzer und gruppen der dateien mit "ls -l" nachgucken
<pacy_> wider was gelernt .. langsam wird das ja noch was mit meinem system .. danke nochmals
<coldjack> morgen kommt ja ubuntu 11.04 raus, hab ich es richtig verstanden man kann beim login auswählen, ob man gnome3 oder unity als arbeitsfläche haben will?
<k1l> coldjack: ob gnome3 schon drin ist weiss ich nicht. aber ob gnome2 und unity kann man im gdm auswählen unten (wenn es installiert)
<coldjack> ok
<coldjack> weil, was ich bisher von unity gesehen habe, finde ich es nicht so pralle
<k1l> coldjack: es wird der standard-desktop. aber man kann wie bisher auch andere sachen nutzen.
<coldjack> okay, danke k1l
<jokrebel> coldjack: Gnome 3 bekommst Du darüber wohl nicht. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal#Ubuntu-GNOME
<coldjack> mhm schade:(
<k1l> jokrebel: per ppa wirds aber sicher bereitgestellt, bzw gibts ja schon für 11.04
<pacy_> kll: eigentllich muesste ich das doch mit "usermod -aG adm username" hinbekommen  oder ?
<pacy_> iwie wird mein user nicht in die gruppe geschrieben
<k1l> pacy_: sudo usermod -aG <gruppenname> <benutzername> 
<pacy_> hatte ich mit sudo ausgeführt kam auch keine fehlermeldung aber die gruppenzugehoerigkeit ist unveraendert
<k1l> ab und angemeldet?
<pacy_> ich sollte aufhören zu kiffen :)
<pacy_> ok alles gelaufen .. nett von dir
<Phoenixxx> hi, ich hab ein problem beim installieren von v4l, kann da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> …nicht mal 2 Minuten Geduld ist wohl etwas wenig 
<Nagi_> :)
<rumpe1> oder 2 Minuten waren genug, um das Problem selbst zu lösen ;)
<pacy_> es sei denn sein problem ist , dass er das verlangen hat alle 2 minuten v4l zu installieren
<arcado> Hallo, finde ich hier jemand der mir ggf auskunft geben kann über meinen alten account auf ubuntuusers.de?
<Frickelpit> arcado: bitte in #ubuntuusers fragen
<arcado> oh danke und sorry. lange her das ich in den channels hier unterwegs war ;)
<acidspoon> hey
<acidspoon> kennt sich jemand mit der installation von ubuntu auf einem netbook mit tegra prozessor aus?
<acidspoon> und kann mir bei der installation auf ein toshiba ac100 helfen?
<jokrebel> acidspoon: sinvolles Googlen ergibt zB. folgendes: http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Online-Artikel/So-installieren-Sie-Ubuntu-auf-dem-Toshiba-AC100/(printView)/true
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/4yarxbl | So installieren Sie Ubuntu auf dem Toshiba AC100 / Online-Artikel / Artikel / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<acidspoon> jokrebel: jo, die ist aber zum teil unvollständig und total kompliziert
<jokrebel> acidspoon: http://tosh-ac100.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu erscheint mir auch nicht einfacher
<jokrebel> acidspoon: scheint ein ziemlicher hack zu sein - und in meinen Augen stark zu überlegen ob man nicht doch lieber bei dem vorinstalliertem Android bleibt.
<micha_> hi, ich möchte auf einen entfernten ubuntu-rechner zugreifen, gibt es für ubuntu soetwas wie putty - nur konnfortabler?
<jokrebel> micha_: was genau willst Du denn erreichen?
<micha_> also ich muss auf meinen yaVDR zugreifen 
<Dr_Evil_> ssh gibts
<micha_> und da muss ich in verschiedene Verzeichnisse und reinkopieren bzw. Dateien ändern
<Dr_Evil_> dann midnight commander versuchen (mc)
<k1l> ,ssh? micha_ 
<shetlandpony> micha_, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Dr_Evil_> mc
<micha_> danke!
<jokrebel> micha_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk kann auch nicht schaden IMHO
<acidspoon> jokrebel: würd halt gern ein "vollwertiges" os installieren. mit android kann man ja nicht alles machen
<Wedelwolf> <acidspoon> jokrebel: würd halt gern ein "vollwertiges" os installieren. mit android kann man ja nicht alles machen <-- z.b.?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> konsole öffnen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> *duck und wech*
<acidspoon> Wedelwolf: was z.b.?
<k1l> Wedelwolf: ist im ersten link von jok_rebel erwähnt
<jokrebel> acidspoon: was genau kannst Du denn mit Android nicht? Hab hier ein altes Android-Smartphone und vermisse nichts … aber is so wohl eher OT
<erwin> hallo
<LupusE> hi
<erwin> wer kann mir sagen mit welchem befehl ich mir die kernelversion anzeigen lassen kann?
<LupusE> uname -r
<k1l> erwin: uname
<erwin> thx
<k1l> -r ist direkt die richtige option
<varan> Ich habe eine Partition mit /dev/zero gefüllt. Danach ein paar Experimente... nun möchte alle Werte != 0 anzeigen lassen. vim will erst alles einlesen. grep zeigt mir nur ein bißchen im Binärmodus an, bricht dann aber bei der ersten 0 ab. Bin in Live System geparted. Any ideas?
<LupusE> varan: macht das any sense?
<varan> Ich wußte das diese Frage kommt.
<varan> ;)
<varan> Kann ich das Dateiendezeichen von grep ausser Kraft setzen?
<LupusE> wenn du auf einem FS nullen schreibst, warum sollte ein editor dir dann ploetzlich content anzeigen? wisllst du nicht erstmal lernen was du da tust?  'alles ist ein file' kannst du nicht ohne weiteres in input/oitput streames wandeln.
<dAnjou> varan: ja
<varan> dAnjou: Und wie?
<varan> LupusE: Ich will wissen was dieses Experiment-Programm mit einem großen Satz Nullen macht.
<dAnjou> varan: oh sorry, verlesen. dachte zeilenende
<varan> Dann mache ich ein gzip von dem Ding, fülle es nochmal mit Nullen und mache nochmal ein gezip. Wenn sich die gz Datei nicht verändert hat, dann gibt es auch nichts zu finden. Andernfalls muß ich weitersuchen...
<rumpe1> oder mach doch einfach "diff /dev/sdx /dev/zero" ^^
<varan> Dann wär diff aber lange beschäftigt ;)
<rumpe1> dann eben vorher noch die partition in den RAM reinclonen :P
<LupusE> varan: wenn es um einen proof-of-concept geht, warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach eine handlichere datei?
<varan> Hm ja. Nächstes mal. Dachte das ginge ohne neu zu partitionieren.
<mne> Hi. Ich habe ein USB headset mit lautstaerke knoepfen drauf. Das headset funktioniert gut, jedoch kontrollieren die lautstaerke knoepfe leider nicht die lautstaerke des headsets, sondern stattdessen die lautstaerke der internen sound karte. Wie kann ich das beheben ?
<LupusE> mne: unter kde hast du in der taskbar ein lautsprecher, dort drauf -> rechte maustaste -> hauptkanal auswaehlen ...
<LupusE> wenn du kein KDE hast, schauen wie das unter gnome geht.
<LupusE> ,pulseaudio? mne 
<shetlandpony> mne, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<mne> ja, ich verwende pulseaudio
<LupusE> das waere auch eine anlauufstelle.
<mne> wie gesagt, das headset funktioniert super mit pulseaudio
<mne> nur die lautstaerke knoepfe regeln die lautsaerke von der falschen soundkarte
<Christoph1> guten abend
<Christoph1> ich möchte gerne wissen, wie das mit dem upgrade von ubuntu funktioniert
<Frickelpit> ,upgrade? Christoph1
<shetlandpony> Christoph1, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LupusE> warten bis en fenster kommt. dort auf 'ja, ich will' klicken, und dein system datet up.
<Frickelpit> dort steht es kurz beschrieben, im wiki gibt es zu den einzelnen versionen dann auch nochmal artikel
<Christoph1> so einfach ist das? dankeschön! :)
<Frickelpit> ja
<ring1> mein /tmp mit tmpfs bekommt ja per default den halben ram, wenn dieser platz nun mal nicht ausreichen sollte, wird dann geswappt oder wie wird der benötigte speicher zur verfügung gestellt?
<rumpe1> ring1, swap oder fehlermeldung
<ring1> rumpe1, dann sollte ich das wohl mal testen :)
<rumpe1> ring1, mach den swap eben groß genug, wenns wichtig ist... so daß du weißt, dass was gehörig schief läuft, wenn der swap doch mal nicht reichen sollte ;)
<ring1> rumpe1, also, mein ram hier misst 8gb, also 4gb für /tmp und swap beträgt 8gb. an sich sollte die reserve ausreichen
<rumpe1> das liegt in deinem ermessen
<ring1> rumpe1, ich mache mir eher sorgen um eine kleine box mit 1gb ram und 1gb swap
<Christoph1> hallo gibt es auch einen deutschen xubuntu-kanal?
<k1l> Christoph1: stell die frage ruhig hier
<rumpe1> weiß ja nicht, wofür du die einsetzen willst .... aber ich leg oft nichtmal swap explizit an, wenn ich nicht denke, es zu benötigen.
<Christoph1> also ich kenn nur den #xubuntu channel, suche eine deutsche version des kanals
<NTQ> hi, gibt es in ubuntu eine funktion, mit der ich alle meine dokumente auf dem rechner durchsuchen kann? also ich gebe z.b. ein wort an und ich bekomme alle PDF-Dateien, in denen dieses Wort vorkommt.
<Frickelpit> Christoph1: die #ubuntu-de channel sind für alle *buntus, egal welche desktopoberfläche
<Christoph1> achso das wusste ich nicht, danke
<Christoph1> ist xfce eigentlich wirklich so schlank wie immer behauptet wird?
<LetoThe2nd> Christoph1: wenn du mit "schlank" meinst: "macht aus nem P3/256MByte nen flüssig bedienbaren rechner mit aktueller software: nein.
<Christoph1> achso, ich meinte eher ein netbook zum beispiel
<bekks> NTQ: Es gibt so eine Funktion in KDE.
<LetoThe2nd> Christoph1: wenn "schlank" heisst: "braucht ein paar mb weniger ram als gnome, meist aber zulasten des komforts", dann ja.
<NTQ> bekks: na super. ^^
<NTQ> bekks: und für gnome gibt es nichts vergleichbares?
<Christoph1> aha habe verstanden
<NTQ> von mir aus dann auch für die konsole
<bekks> NTQ: Ich verwende kein Gnome.
<Frickelpit> Christoph1: sollte bei den aktuellen netbooks laufen, allerdings werden die fenster teilweise größer sein
<k1l> Christoph1: hast du dir unity mal angeschaut? grade für netbooks machen die anpassungen da sinn
<Gamoder_> Gibt es auch etwas für mich auf einem anderen PC mit: Relativ schneller CPU, sehr schnelle Grafikkarte, sehr wenig RAM?
<bekks> Gamoder_: Definiere "sehr wenig RAM".
<bekks> Und "relativ schnelle CPU".
<Gamoder_> 1 GB Ram, 2x3 Ghz CPU
<bekks> KDE oder Gnome.
<ppq> 1gb ist doch nicht wenig
<Gamoder_> Allerdings einen Full-HD-Monitor, so dass das X alleine 400 MB benötigt
<Gamoder_> Gnome derzeit
<Christoph1> ja habe ich schon ausprobiert, ich finde xfce läuft besser
<Gamoder_> Aber ich brauche 400 MB für «nichts»
<bekks> Gamoder_: Das mit den 400MB möchte ich gerne in der Ausgabe von "ps -aux" sehen.
<bekks> Das glaube ich definitiv nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: same here.
<Gamoder_> Moment, ich muss mal rauf - vllt. ist es auch nicht X alleine, sondern X + Gnome
<LetoThe2nd> dann hätte ja meine mühle ~800M nur für X verbraten. nicht so sinnvoll.
<ring1> rumpe1, die kleine box ist für die eltern als desktop gedacht. würde mich wundern, wenn die es schaffen /tmp in einer sitzung vollzustopfen, aber ich dachte nur an den fall der fälle
<rumpe1> ring1, wozu machste das überhaupt in ne ramdisk?
<bekks> rumpe1: Weil das bei Ubuntu Standard ist.
<rumpe1> halber ram für tmpfs /tmp ? o.O
<bekks> Ja, wieso auch nicht?
<bekks> Ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
<ring1> bekks, keinerlei ironie im spiel?
<rumpe1> "halber Ram" bzgl. obere schranke?
<bekks> Die andere Hälfte für shmmax, und schon wird das auch performant im System mit großen Anwendungen.
<bekks> Nein, keine Ironie.
<Gamoder> Ok - es sind nach dem Gnome-Start nur 350 MB, aber trotzdem
<bekks> Gamoder_: ps -aux ...
<Gamoder> http://pastebin.com/XYtN32sS
<Gamoder> Ja ...
<Gamoder> Musste es erst pastebinnen
<Gamoder> Hmm ... xorg hat doch nur 112 MB
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: wo ist das problem - linux benutzt ram, wenn es da ist. freies ram ist kein zeichen für freie ressourcen, sondern für schlechte ressourcennutzung.
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von free -m bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: genau das wollte ich jetzt auch grade sagen.
<Gamoder> LetoThe2nd: Akzeptiert, nur habe ich auch bei rel. wenig gestarteten Programmen schon probleme
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;)
<Gamoder> Ok - blöderweise ist jetzt schon ein bisschen mehr gestartet
<bekks> Macht nichts.
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermute da schon eher was in der 100-200M liga insgesamt.
<Gamoder> http://pastebin.com/nBnwZAG4
<k1l> 428mb werden benutzt. der rest ist cache.
<bekks> Watt?
<LetoThe2nd> 572M frei bei "einiges gestartet"... ich behaupte hjetzt mal, das ram ist nicht dein bottleneck.
<bekks> Buffers sind KEIN belegter RAM :)
<bekks> Da sind fast 800MB frei.
<Gamoder> Naja "Einiges" ist nicht viel: Firefox mit 2 Tabs, xchat, system-monitor, gnome-terminal
<Gamoder> Nein ... >400 MB sind belegt lt. der zweiten Zeile
<bekks> Dann musst Du nur noch verstehen was da steht.
<bekks> In der zweiten Zeile.
<ring1> bekks, tmpfs für /tmp muss man unter ubuntu aber selbst in die fstab schreiben oder irre ich? frag nur, weil du meintest, es wäre standard unter ubuntu
<bekks> Buffers und Cache kannst Du rausrechnen, weil die dynamisch angepasst werden.
<Gamoder> Ja, das wird doch dort?
<bekks> Ergo hast Du da grob 800MB frei.
<bekks> Da wird nichts rausgerechnet.
<Gamoder> Mem - buffers - cached = das +/- buffers
<bekks> Das sind absolute Werte für Buffers und Cache, was Du da liest - aktueller Zustand.
<bekks> Die Kiste hat definitiv kein RAM Problem.
<Gamoder> Ja jetzt nicht ... aber sobald ich mal ein paar Firefox-Tabs mehr offen habe und Eclipse und Skype ... da schon recht schnell
<k1l> sry bin grade zu ablenkt :/
<bekks> Gamoder_: Da wird Dir ein "anderes Ubuntu" genau nichts helfen. Bei RAM hogs wie Eclipse hilft nur mehr RAM einbauen.
<bekks> k1l: Macht nichts ;)
<alamar> Gamoder: ja wenn ich 30pdfs, 160chrome tabs, eclipse und vlc laufen habe ist das bei mir auch so
<alamar> und erst recht wenn noch was im vmplayer läuft..
<Gamoder> Ja VirtualBox probiere ich ja hier gar nicht erst ...
<Gamoder> und vlc natürlich auch nicht ... und es sind auch eher 40 firefox-Tabs und 2-3 PDFs
<bekks> Warum wunderst Du Dich dann?
<Gamoder> Naja, weil ich denke, mit 200 MB sollte es eig. möglich sein, eine Desktopumgebung, die auch schön ist, zu laden
<bekks> Ist es ja auch.
<bekks> Nur lädst Du ja auch noch Eclipse, Skype, 50000 PDFs, ....
<Gamoder> Naja, wenn meine "Basisumgebung" ja schon 350 MB hat ... und wie gesagt: Das in der zweiten Zeile ist genau das von der ersten Zeile - Buffers - Caches, also denke ich, dass ich dort nix mehr abziehen kann
<bekks> Da steht nicht - - sondern -/+ ...
<Gamoder> Mit meinem jetzigen free -m noch klarer:http://pastebin.com/HUDmJ5Sh
<bekks> Und nochmal: das sind relative werte.
<bekks> Du musst die beiden abziehen von "Used".
<Gamoder> Müsste ich dort noch das subtrahieren käme ichauf <50 MB "echten" Ramverbrauch
<Gamoder> fast 0
<sdx23> (Nur dass das eine bei Free steht, woher auch das + kommt ...)
<bekks> Gamoder_: Echter RAM-Verbrauch sind auch nicht mehr - der Rest sind Buffers und Cache.
<bekks> Und je mehr Buffers und Cache verbraucht werden, um so effektiver wird der RAM genutzt.
<Gamoder> Äh
<Gamoder> Vorher war also der "echte" RAM-Verbrauch deutlich höher als jetzt?
<bekks> Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie Du rechnest ;)
<Gamoder> Aber im ernst: 30 MB Ramverbrauch bei 4 Firefox-Tabs, xchat, gedit, gnome-system-monitor und den ganzen Desktop: Sicher nicht
<sebastian__> Hi
<rumpe1> Gamoder, wie kommst du auf 30?
<Gamoder> So - jetzt habe ich einen Ramverbrauch hingekommen, der nach bekks Rechnung negativ sein müsste: http://pastebin.com/Mks814rF - 450-20-458=-28
<Gamoder> rumpe1: Das "used" von -/+ buffers/cache -cached-buffers - oh, ich müsste wohl +cache rechnen
<Gamoder> nein ...
<rumpe1> ich würde sagen, du hast 550 effektiv noch frei...   
<rumpe1> das -+ buffers/cache würde ich jetzt nicht als rechenaufgabe interpretieren, sondern einfach als "bereinigt bzgl. buffers,cache" ... aber ich lass mich auch gern belehren
<Gamoder> rumpe1: Ja, das meine ich auch
<jokrebel> cu
<richyw> Hey wird ubuntu 11.04 um 0.00Uhr zum Download bereitgestellt oder kommt das dann im Laufe des tages?
<Frickelpit> im laufe des tages
<bekks> richyw: Oder auch noch später.
<k1l> richyw: eher gegen späten nachmittag/abend.
<Frickelpit> bekks, du oller schwarzmaler :P
<richyw> ok danke
<LetoThe2nd> für jeden, der fragt, 1 min später. im moment rechnen wir etwa mit samstag abend 21:42
<bekks> Frickelpit: Ich bin doch nur ehrlich :)
<micha_> hallo! ich möchte von meinem Ubuntu-Rechner auf meinen VDR zugreifen. Am liebsten über Nautilus. Nautilus zeigt aber nur das über Samba freigegebene Video-verzeichnis an. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit über Nautilus auf die Dateien auf meinem VDR zuzugreifen? - Ich bin nicht fit auf der Konsole und wüßte nicht, wie ich z.B. alle VDR Dateien für Samba freigeben könnte :;-(
<m3t4lukas> hey, ist jemand hier?
<Frickelpit> nö
<m3t4lukas> :P
<m3t4lukas> ich brauche dringend hilfe
<ppq> ,frag? m3t4lukas
<shetlandpony> m3t4lukas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> und hör auf mit den m3t4fragen :D
<m3t4lukas> :P
<m3t4lukas> ich hab mir gestern die version 11.04 Beta 2 heruntergeladen und installiert und alle treiber für meine GeForce 8800 GTX installiert, aber ich bekomme keine 3D unterstützung für meine Irrlicht-Programme...
<bekks> ,natty? m3t4lukas 
<shetlandpony> m3t4lukas: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<m3t4lukas> jap
<bekks> Also hier keinen Support.
<m3t4lukas> okay
<m3t4lukas> ich geh in +1
<slr> Hi, kennt sich jemand mit weechat aus?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? slr 
<shetlandpony> slr: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<slr> ok, ist mein erster IRC Ausflug.
<slr> wie kann ich in weechat das Hilfe Fenster sehen?
<Frickelpit> hilfe fenster?
<Frickelpit> probier es mal mit /help
<slr> wenn ich slash help eingebe, sollte hilfe text kommen, passiert aber nicht.
<k1l> ,weechat? slr 
<shetlandpony> slr, weechat ist ist ein leichtgewichtiger IRC-Client fuer die Konsole. Er zeichnet sich durch seinen geringen Ressourcenverbrauch wie auch seine leichte Erweiterbarkeit mit Hilfe von Skripten aus. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat
<slr> @pony, danke, ich benutze weechat gerade.
<Frickelpit> ,bot? slr 
<shetlandpony> slr: ich bin ein bot ;p
<slr> ahh, verstehe.
<k1l> slr: schau mal in den link vom bot. dort ist das wiki auf ubuntuusers. wenn es dort nicht drin steht findest du unten links zur projektseite.
<slr> nochmal zu meiner Frage: wenn ich weechat starte und ich /help eingebe, dann sehe ich die Hilfe
<Frickelpit> und?
<slr> wenn ich aber bereits /join #channel gemacht habe und dann wieder /help eingebe, sehe ich keine Hilfe mehr.
<slr> nehme mal an, dass ich in ein anderes Window wechseln muss
<k1l> dann wirds sicher an den server weitergereicht
<Frickelpit> slr: wo gibst du denn /help ein? im fenster wo der channel ist?
<slr> ja
<Frickelpit> dann wird es dort natürlich nicht angezeigt
<Frickelpit> wechsel ins erste fenster
<slr> wie?
<Frickelpit> mit alt + pfeiltasten evtl.? keine ahnung, ich hab irssi
<Frickelpit> aber das steht bestimmt auch im wiki
<slr> danke, das war die lösung. Uff. :)
<derMicha> moin
<derMicha> ich hab seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit cron gearbeitet, mein eintrag in der r00t-crontab sieht so aus:
<derMicha> 5 * * * * /srv/http/mem_swapc.sh > /home/micha/logs/mem_swapc.log
<derMicha> leider scheint da nichts zu passieren (kein logfile) (hab auch lang genug gewartet das er eigendlich schon 2x hätte was tun sollen)
<derMicha> muss ich den dämon erst starten oder so?
<bekks> cron sollte schon laufen...
<bekks> ps -ef | grep cron
<koegs> derMicha: dir ist aber auch klar, dass der immer nur um "fünf nach" den job abarbeitet?
<derMicha> oh
<alamar> man 5 crontab 
<derMicha> er sollte eigendlich alle 5 minuten tun
<alamar> dann willst du */5
<bekks> man 5 crontab
<koegs> und einen r00t-user gibt es im ubuntu-system auch nicht :)
<derMicha> ah ok
<derMicha> ja, das war n tippfehler ;)
<derMicha> ich probier grad mal mit */5
<slr> wenn Du 0-59 machst, sollte dein Skript jede Minute laufen
<bekks> */!
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> */1
<derMicha> naja, das script sollte alle 5 min laufen
<derMicha> ich hoffe mal das ist jetzt mit
<derMicha> */5 * * * * /srv/http/mem_swapc.sh > /home/micha/logs/mem_swapc.log richtig
<derMicha> ich schau aber auch nochmal in die manpage eben
<bekks> hmm
<bekks> > ist böse.
<slr> warum?
<ppq> weil >> unbösiger ist
<bekks> Weil > alles überschreibt?
<slr> klar
<bekks> Eben.
<derMicha> also >> hängt nur unten dran und > überschreibt das file oder wie?
<bekks> Ja.
<derMicha> ah kay :)
<derMicha> gut zu wissen :)
<koegs> was macht überhaupt mem_swapc.sh und wieso liegt das unter /srv/http
<bekks> Ich frag gar nicht erst, wieso ein root crontab script irgendwas im user home ablegt.
<bekks> Komisches Setup.
<mallock> Hallo, ich bekomme seit heute einen netten Begrüßungsbildschirm beim booten von ubuntu http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/509/dsc05628a.jpg Was heist das?
<derMicha> naja, das script sammelt daten über die speicherauslastung die dann per rrdtool visualisiert werden sollen
<derMicha> hab den ordner für die logs erstmal nur dahin gelegt weil ich eh immer nen nautilus mit meinem homeverzeichniss offen habe
<Robert_Zenz> mallock, bootet das system?
<jamalaka> mallock: hast du das foto mit einem fischauge gemacht?
<mallock> Robert_Zenz, nein, es bleibt ca. 3sek nach dem Bootmanager dort stehen
<ppq> mallock: kannst du andere einträge im grub menü booten?
<mallock> ppq, jep, mein notfall xp
<jamalaka> notfall xp, so nennt man das also heutzutage
<ppq> mallock: boote doch bitte mal eine linux live-cd und checke dein dateisystem
<mallock> cd ist da, mit was check ich das dateisystem?
<derMicha> fsck wenn ich mich nicht irre
<ppq> genau
<ppq> ,fsck? mallock
<shetlandpony> mallock, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<mallock> alles klar, ich probiers mal
<mallock> danke vorerst
<micha_> hallo, weis hier jemand, wie ich beim yaVDR den s2-liblianin-dkms - Treiber deinstalliere?
<bekks> micha_: Welches Ubuntu benutzt Du?
<micha_> yavdr 0.3
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu.
<Fr4gg0r> ähm ich habe in den einstellungen vom compiz manager auf zurücksetzen gedrückt, und seitdem ist dieser unity starter and der linken seite futsch
<micha_> ich glaube, das setzt auff 10.04 auf
<bekks> micha_: Aber es ist kein Ubuntu. Ende.
<Fr4gg0r> auch funktioniert  zb die tastenkombination strg+alt+t für ein terminal nicht mehr -.-
<Fr4gg0r> weiß jemand wie ich die leiste wieder kriege?
<micha_> ok, also komme ich hier nicht weiter
<bekks> micha_: Ja, weil Du kein Ubuntu hast.
<Fr4gg0r> oder wie ich die compiz einstellungen öffne?
<Fr4gg0r> oder die ubuntu systemeinstellungen^^
<micha_> ok
<Fr4gg0r> sagt mir doch bitte wie ich die system einstellungen aus nem terminal heraus öffne
<dadrc> gnome-control-center sollte das sein
<Fr4gg0r> ja thx
<Fr4gg0r> unity --reset hat es gelöst
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Heute wird Ubuntu 11.04 released! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-28
<Roydi> Gibts nen Plan, wann heut das Release is?
<Roydi> Bzw. lässt sich an früheren Releases ne Regelmäßigkeit festlegen?
<luchs> Ja, es gibt eine Regelmäßigkeit, wenn fertig dann fertig.
<Roydi> thx!
<luchs> Roydi: Du mußt auch die Zeitverschiebung auf der Welt bedenken und es dauert seine Zeit bis die images auf alle mirror verteilt wurden. aber bis heute Abend oder Morgen wirst du es bestimmt bekommen.
<luchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
<Nalkem> moin
<Thorsten-Bln> Morsche
<lex_5> moin
<bastrian> hallo an alle. Ich hab eine kurze frage. Zu welchem installations paket gehört dieser befehl 'lvcreate'? 
<sysdef> .oO( lvm2 )
<LetoThe2nd> bastrian: kann man i.a. gut über packages.ubuntu.com herausfinden, in diesem fall wohl zu lvm2
<bastrian> ok, danke :)
<donfranio> dpkg -S `which lvcreate`
<donfranio> Bastian: Was ich meine, mit dpkg kann man das auch lokal herausfinden
<sysdef> donfranio: wenn es nicht installiert ist? :o
<donfranio> ... dann nicht ...
<donfranio> sysdef: apt-cache wäre dann auch möglich, wenn man zu faul ist, mit der Hand zur Maus zu fassen und den Browser zu öffnen :o
<RAMZi> kann ich von der install cd anstatt auf hdd auch auf sd-karte installieren ?
<sysdef> donfranio: es ist nicht mein problem. s.o.
<koegs> RAMZi: ja
<sysdef> RAMZi: ist halt nervend langsam und die SD card hat im verhaeltnis zur festplatte begrenzte schreibzyklen
<donfranio> RAMZi: Soll der boot-loader auch auf die sd-Karte?
<RAMZi> ja es soll alles auf die sd-karte, damit meine netbook hdd weiterhin unverändert bleibt
<RAMZi> was muss ich dazu beachten ?
<koegs> die richtige auswahl treffen /dev/sd? und auch grub nach /dev/sd? schreiben und nicht auf die notebookfestplatte
<RAMZi> ok
<fossclub> moin, weiss jemand ab wann man die images vom heutigen Release ziehen kann? derzeit bietet ubuntu.com noch die beta2.
<k1l> fossclub: in #ubuntu-release-party wird als erstes bekannt gegeben wenn es soweit ist.
<LetoThe2nd> für jeden, der fragt, 1 min später. im moment rechnen wir etwa mit samstag abend 21:42
<k1l> meistens gegen späten nachmittag/abend
<Frickel-Work> also bei mir steht nichts mehr von beta2
<Frickel-Work> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<k1l> Frickel-Work: ist aber noch nciht offiziell. sie schaufeln noch die images durch die gegend
<falki> Guten Tag ich möchte wirklich nicht nerven aber wisst ihr wann heute damit zu rechnen ist, wann Ubuntu 11.04 herauskommt?
<LetoThe2nd> für jeden, der fragt, 1 min später. im moment rechnen wir etwa mit samstag abend 21:43
<kkulach> hallo! weiss jemand, um wieviel uhr 11.04 veröffentlicht wird? :-)
<LetoThe2nd> für jeden, der fragt, 1 min später. im moment rechnen wir etwa mit samstag abend 21:44
<k1l> in #ubuntu-release-party wird als erstes offiziell bekannt gegeben wenn es soweit ist.
<kkulach> uff, bin wohl nicht der erste *duck*
<kkulach> okay,. ich gehe mal in den relese-party-channeld
<kkulach> danke
<m3t4lukas> es ist released
<k1l> m3t4lukas: nein ist es nicht
<ah|> Könnte man nicht shetlandpony überreden die "Arbeit" von LetoThe2nd zu übernehmen und die Minuten hochzuzählen :)
<m3t4lukas> es wirde im channel #ubuntu bekanntgegeben
<k1l> ,release? m3t4lukas 
<shetlandpony> m3t4lukas: in #ubuntu-release-party wird als erstes bekannt gegeben wenn es soweit ist.
<ah|> Oha, den kannte ich noch nicht...
<m3t4lukas> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ da, es ist keine Beta mehr
<m3t4lukas> as ist die release-version
<k1l> m3t4lukas: bitte unterlasse das posten der links bis es offiziell bekanntgegeben wurde. danke
 * LetoThe2nd ist wech bis morgen oder so, wenn das theater vorbei ist. cya guys.
<m3t4lukas> okay...
<fossclub> läuft ... mit transmission
<alamar> tss, ist genauso wie heise
<alamar> die hauen auch schon immer die rls infos raus wenn sachen grad erst auf den mirrors verteilt werden
<fossclub> ich brauch alle ISO's weil wir heute einen 'Welcome Natty' Abend machen ;)
<m3t4lukas> wie heißt eigentlich der c++ channel auf dem ubuntu server?
<alamar> es gibt keinen ubuntuserver, falls du freenode meinst ist es ##c++
<m3t4lukas> danke
<ppq> ##programming gibts sonst auch noch
<MarkusB> Guten Tag, ich möchte meine Root Partition nachträglich von einem Live-System aus vergrössern. Ich meine dazu einen Artikel im Wiki gelesen zu haben. Nun finde ich ihn leider nicht mehr : / kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<micha_> Hallo! ich möchte mittels  gnome-rd auf einen anderen Rechner zugreifen, dafür habe ich in  gnome-rdp ssh eingestellt und die ip des Rechners eingetragen. Leider öffnet sich beim Verbinden die Konsole nur ganz kurz. Weiss jemand, was ich falsch gemacht habe?
<ppq> MarkusB: der hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgröße_ändern
<MarkusB> ppq: ginge das auch mit gparted oder nur per konsole?
<ppq> MarkusB: vorzugsweise mit gparted, der artijkel ebschreibt nur wie man das dateisystem vergrößert, nicht aber die partition. gparted tut beides
<MarkusB> ppq: ich befinde mich gerade auf einem live-system in gparted, die betreffenden Partitionen sind ausgehängt. Nun kann ich die Grösse jedoch nur innerhalb der Partition verändern, sprich verkleinern. Ich steh vllt gerade auf dem Schlauch :)
<ppq> MarkusB: dann musst du erstmal platz schaffen, damit vergrößert werden kann
<ppq> MarkusB: sprich: andere partition(en) verkleinern oder ggf. ganz löschen
<MarkusB> ja, das macht sinn :) 279GB stehen bereit
<MarkusB> die sind noch nicht zugeteilt
<micha_> Hallo! Hat hier niemand Erfahrung mit gnome-rdp?
<Frickel-Work> ,frag? micha_ 
<shetlandpony> micha_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> MarkusB: sie müssen auch an der richtigen stelle bereitstehen, quasi hinter der betreffenden partition
<MarkusB> ppq: hm das ist ein problem, der freie platz ist ganz "hinten"
<micha_> ok, was muss ich in gnome-rdp eintragen, um einen entfernten Rechner auf der Konsole anzusprechen. Ich habe die IP des Rechners, den Benutzer und SSH eingetragen das scheint aber nicht zu reichen :(
<pacy_> servus leute, weiß jmd in welcher datei steht was angezeit wenn ich mich mich auf ner tty einlogge .. (z.b Kernelinformationen , letzter Login e.t.c. ) ?
<ppq> MarkusB: du kannst die partitionen verschieben. gparted müsste das eigentlich können. allerdings ist das sehr langwierig und auch etwas fehleranfällig, du hast also im idealfall ein vollständiges backup
<k1l> pacy_: /etc/motd iirc
<ppq> pacy_: /etc/motd im normalfall
<pacy_> merci ..
<ppq> micha_: wie wär's alternativ mit einem einfachen 'ssh user@host'
<ppq> .. im terminal?
<micha_> ah, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren
<micha_> ich bin ja immer ein großer Freund von Benutzeroberflächen
<ppq> micha_: im fall von ssh ergibt ein gui aber schlicht keinen sinn :)
<ppq> es sei denn, du willst irgendwelche X geschichten darüber tunneln
<MarkusB> ppq: backup habe ich. Wie ich den nicht zugeteilten Bereich jedoch an den richtigen Platz verschieben kann ist mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, gibt es dazu evtl eine Anleitung?
<micha_> naja ich hatte gnome-rdp gestern abend schon mal am laufen und das war ganz nett. Immer wenn der andere Rechner neu startete, klickte ich einfach auf gnome-rdp und er war wieder da - leider weiss ich nicht mehr, wie ich das gestern hinbekommen habe :(
<ppq> MarkusB: du verschiebst nicht in freien platz, sondern die partitionen :)
<ppq> micha_: sprichst du vielleicht von vnc o.ä.? mit nur ssh hättest du lediglich eine shell vor dir
<micha_> ja, es kam dann immer gleich die shell, mehr wollte ich ja auch gar nicht
<ppq> micha_: alles klar.. naja, wie gesagt, mehr als 'ssh user@host' brauchst du nicht
<ah|> micha_: Meinst Du die vino-Einstellungen: System - Einstellungen - Entfernter Bildschirm?
<ppq> MarkusB: das "in" sollte ein "den" sein
<micha_> nein ich will einfach nur die Shell und mit ssh user@host bekomme ich es leider nicht hin :(
<ppq> was ist die fehlermeldung, micha_?
<ppq> ggf. in einen pastebin
<micha_> WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<ppq> micha_: ah, dann hast du dich früher schonmal eingeloggt und danach was am key des servers geändert bzw neuinstalliert
<micha_> ok, und was muss ich jetzt machen?
<ah|> micha_: oder der DHCP hat neu zugeordnet
<ah|> weiter in der Fehlermeldung steht eine Zeilenangabe in der .ssh/known_hosts, oder?
<mollitz> heute ist doch release day oder?
<ppq> micha_: 'ssh-keygen -R hostname ' den hostname natürlich ersetzen, mit der ip falls du das bisher über die ip gemacht hast
<ppq> mollitz: jo, wie's auch im topic steht :) #ubuntu-release-party 
<k1l> ,release? mollitz 
<shetlandpony> mollitz: in #ubuntu-release-party wird als erstes bekannt gegeben wenn es soweit ist.
<mollitz> thx k1l
<micha_> Add correct host key in /home/micha/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<ppq> micha_: jo, dazu erstmal wie beschrieben den alten entfernen
<micha_> also mit putty komme ich auf den Rechner - Putty ist nur leider nicht so konfortabel
<ppq> micha_: das "problem" liegt auch am client, nicht am server
<micha_> mir ist nur leider nicht so ganz klar, was ich jetzt machen muss
<ah|> gedit /home/micha/.ssh/known_hosts, dann die richtige Zeile löschen
<MarkusB> ppq: also erst eine neue Partition erstellen und die dann verschieben um die eigentlich Partition vergrössern zu können?
<ppq> micha_: einfach am client rechner folgendes ausführen: ssh-keygen -R hier-der-hostname-oder-ip-des-servers
<ppq> MarkusB: neu erstellen? huh?
<ppq> MarkusB: die vorhandenen verschieben, bis es so aussieht, dass die zu vergrößernde partition die letzte ist und darauf nur noch freier speicher folgt
<MarkusB> ich habe 279GB auf der Festplatte der unformatiert einfach so herumliegt ;) ich dachte, ich könnte damit ohne Probleme die vorhandenen Partitionen einfach "füttern" und vergrössern. Ganz so trivial scheint es doch nicht zu sein.
<ppq> MarkusB: nein, liegt an der anordnung der partitionen auf der platte. eine partition muss schon ein zusammenhängender bereich sein und nicht mal hier etwas, mal da...
<micha_> ja, das wars. Danke!
<MarkusB> oje oje
<ppq> MarkusB: stell's dir wie ne cd vor, so in ringen
<ppq> MarkusB: ja, es ist kompliziert und umständlich. wenn du in zukunft wieder mal sowas planst, nimmst du besser gleich LVM, damit ist das dynamisch und idr. problemlos machbar
<MarkusB> ich spiele mit dem gedanken das System einfach neu aufzusetzen
<ppq> ah|: stimmt schon, aber es ist einfacher, ssh-keygen zu nutzen statt die zeile manuell zu entfernen, da da ja nicht gleich ersichtlich ist, welcher key zu welchem server gehört
<ppq> MarkusB: kann schon passieren, dass das schneller ist, ja :D
<MarkusB> uff
<koegs> ppq: wusste gar nicht das ssh-keygen das kann, gucke immer nach der zeilennummer und springe mit vi dahin :)
<MarkusB> aber damit kein Lern-Effekt, auch schade
<ah|> ppq: Meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Zeilennummer in der Fehlermeldung steht. Dass keygen das kann wusste ich nicht.
<ppq> MarkusB: wenn du was lernen willst und in zukunft flexibel sein willst, kannst du ja LVM nutzen :)
<MarkusB> ppq: klingt interessant
<ppq> MarkusB: und du kannst mit dd images deiner einzelnen partitionen erstellen, die platte neu partitionieren, ggf. LVM, dann die images in der gewünschten neuen reihenfolge wieder draufziehen.. dann musst du nur noch das dateisystem vergrößern/verkleinern. so sparst du dir die neuinstallation
<ppq> MarkusB: dazu am besten die ubuntuusers wiki artikel Shell/dd und LVM lesen.. btw, für bs= musst du bei dd ein bisschen rumprobieren, was bei dir am schnellsten ist.. mit bs=10M ists bei mir am schnellsten. im artikel steht nocih was von 1M
<MarkusB> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager diesen hier?
<ppq> jo
<LetoThe2nd> gibts eigentlich bei lvm irgendnen tollen mechanismus, der schleichende data corruption erkennt? wie z.b. badblocks u.ä.? oder ists eher als blockdevice-replacement zu sehenund nach wie vor auf das FS angewisen?
<MarkusB> sieht kompliziert aus
<MarkusB> werds damit versuchen, herzlichen dank ppq 
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: afaik muss das FS sich darum kümmern
<ppq> hab mich aber auch noch nicht tiefer mit lvm auseinandergesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: denke ich im moment auch. ich überleg grade, meine datenhalden mittels lvm zu nem JBOD zusammenzufassen. und wie's da aussehen würde, wenn eine der platten schlapp macht.
<ppq> da wird's dann kompliziert herauszufinden, welches FS das betrifft, LetoThe2nd
<ppq> es gab mal ne anleitung das herauszufinden, irgendwo in der smartmontools doku
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ein JBOD ist, dann geht das FS ja über alle beteiligten platten. ergo, man kann keine korrelation FS/platte mehr herstellen.
<ppq> http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html#lvm habs
<ppq> ah, nur ein fs? ok
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: look up JBOD :-)
<ppq> jo ich weiß schon was das ist, mir war nur nicht klar dass das impliziert dass da nur 1 fs drauf ist
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay, das ist wahr.
<hardcore> irgendwie is ubuntu.com kaputt
<ppq> hardcore: wundert's dich, bei den drölf millionen versionitiserkrankten ubuntuusern? :p
<ppq> vielleicht haben die ne statischere seite geschaltet, die den server entlastet
<micha_> Hallo! kann mir jemand sagen, was am folgenden unrar Befehl falsch ist? unrar -e linux-s2api-tbs6980-1_20101024.rar  Es passiert leider nichts, wenn ich das so eingebe
<k1l> e ohne das -
<micha_> danke!
<hardcore> ppq: lol ;-)
<ppq> micha_: optionen beginnen mit -, operationen ohne
<hardcore> was is an ubuntu so schlimm?
<ppq> und unrar x ist übersichtlicher imho :)
<hardcore> ich hab es noch nicht benutzt
<ppq> ,ot? hardcore
<shetlandpony> hardcore: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<hardcore> :D
<micha_> Danke, danke!
<MarkusB> ppq: konnte die Root-Partition wieder erwarten doch vergrössern indem ich die home partition verkleinert habe, soweit so gut. Jetzt wäre es schön, wenn ich der Home Partition noch den Rest des unformatierten Speichers zuteilen könnte, befindet er sich doch gleich "anschliessend". Leider geht das wiederum nicht, könnte es an der nebulösen cyan farbenen Umrandung liegen? :p
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<LetoThe2nd> nebulös = erweiterte partition.
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
<hardcore> MarkusB: hast du keine lvm's?
<MarkusB> nein
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: nein, du dafür deppenapostrophen :-)
<MarkusB> *
<hardcore> LetoThe2nd: bitte was?
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: google "deppenapostroph"
<ppq> MarkusB: siehe LetoThe2nd, du musst also die erweiterte partition vergrößern, dann kannst du die enthaltene logische partition vergrößern
<MarkusB> alles klar
<hardcore> Bauer'n-Hof geil
<hardcore> LetoThe2nd: ich hab das nur wegen der leserlichkeit gemacht :)
<MarkusB> ppq: die erweiterte Partition lässt sich durch gparted nicht vergrössern. Daneben ist so ein Symbol ... schwer zu beschreiben, sieht aus wie ein Bankomat :)
<MarkusB> das gleiche symbol ist auch neben der SWAP Partition, welche sich ebenfalls nicht verändern lässt
<MarkusB> könnte damit zu tun haben :>
<ppq> mangels gparted habe ich leider keine ahnung, wovon du sprichst :o
<LetoThe2nd> MarkusB: du meinst wohl das "gemountet"-symbol. und ja, alles was gemountet ist kann nicht geändert werden. bei erweiterten müssen _ALLE_ enthaltenen logischen unmountet sein.
<MarkusB> stimmt
<MarkusB> ich dachte, bei einem Live-System wären die automatisch nicht gemountet ... mal sehen
<ppq> mal 'mount' eintippen im terminal
<LetoThe2nd> MarkusB: swap wird automatische benutzt, und was wissen wir was du über nautilus "aus versehen" alles gemountet hast.
<MarkusB> hab ich ppq 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  --  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal
<ppq> MarkusB: nopasten bitte, auf pastebin.com bspw. so haben wir alle was davon :)
<MarkusB> türlich, moment
<MarkusB> http://pastebin.com/PFvDydHB
<ppq> MarkusB: mach mal in gparted rechtsklick auf die swap partition und deaktiviere swap, damit du resizen kannst
<MarkusB> hmlol, du bist genial
<ppq> MarkusB: und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass nur auf deiner live-cd ein 'linux mint' läuft und dein installiertes system ein ubuntu ist, sonst hätte das hier nichts zu suchen ;)
<MarkusB> so?
<LetoThe2nd> gnah... immer das gleiche.
<ppq> ja, die haben z.t. ihre eigenen pakete und auch sonst diverse änderungen, von denen wir hier nichts wissen
<ppq> .. wollen ;p
<MarkusB> hehe
<MarkusB> keine Sorge, auf meinem System läuft Ubuntu. Dessen Live CD ich nicht finden konnte. Mint benutze ich auf einem leistungsärmeren, alten Laptop.
<MarkusB> Die lag grad rum.
<MarkusB> also, Problem scheint gelöst, ich musste nur Swap deaktivieren und die erweiterte Partition vergrössern :) Danke nochmal
<m3t4lukas> hey
<m3t4lukas> kann es sein, dass ubuntu.com gerade verbugt ist?
<dadrc> Überlastet trifft es eher.
<locodir-user> Hallo,
<locodir-user> Weiss jemand, wo man Ubuntu-Xubunu CD bekommt? Habe kein Internet.
<locodir-user> Früher konnte man die bestellen.
<locodir-user> huhuu, ist jemand daß
<locodir-user> ?
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<LetoThe2nd> locodir-user: shipit wurde eingestellt - du kannst sie jetzt entweder bei canonical oder dem linuxshop deines vertrauens kaufen. hätte dir google sicher auch verraten.
<locodir-user> Was nein?
<LetoThe2nd> locodir-user: nein -> keiner da. tolle antwort auf ne tolle frage.
<locodir-user> ja, shipit war es genau.
<rumpe1> locodir-user, der versand ist meines wissens nach eingestellt worden. Ohne Internet wartest eben ein paar Tage, bis das als Heft-CD rauskommt.
<locodir-user> ahh, ok. ist es eingestellt worden? Danke für die Antwort. rumpe1!
<LetoThe2nd> locodir-user: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Woche-Ubuntu-wird-fluegge-1228277.html
<derMicha> moin, ich habe einen serial adapter der nicht tun will, die bezeichnung von lspci ist folgende:
<derMicha> Serial controller: Timedia Technology Co Ltd PCI2S550 (Dual 16550 UART)
<derMicha> wie bekomme ich den zum laufen?
<derMicha> das wiki schweigt sich leider aus zum thema serial adapter
<LetoThe2nd> derMicha: vmtl. ist das so ein sehr preiswerter (sprich china-schrott) _oder_ spezieller (sprich: minimalst-stückzahlen), also ist die device-id nicht bekannt und wird nicht unterstützt. das erste wäre jetzt rauszufinden welcher chip drauf ist, obs für den unterstütztung gibt, und dann welche IDs damit verbandelt sind.
<derMicha> also auf dem chip steht "sun" und irgendwas anderes wo ich erst n rechner aus machen müsste um nach zu schauen
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<LetoThe2nd> derMicha: i.A fährt man bei zu-seriell-konvertern besser mit USB, weils da faktisch nur zwei grosse hersteller gibt und deren chips ziemlich gut supported sind.
<derMicha> hmpf, also zurück bringen und stattdessen den usb nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> derMicha: das musst du schon selber wissen.
<derMicha> naja, werd ich dann wohl machen
<derMicha> den stress mag ich mir eigendlich nicht geben den china crap zum laufen zu bringen wenn usb teile besser sind :)
<derMicha> wie is das eigendlich mit nem FTDI kabel? kann das ding nen richtigen RS232 anschluss ersetzen? (also serielle konsole auf nem anderen device)
<LetoThe2nd> schwer zu beantworten, wenn der frager den channel verlässt...
<hjjg> hi - wie kann man die desktop-effekte die unity mitbringt abschalten? Speziell meine ich jetzt diese (bei mir) ruckelige anzeige beim wechseln des virtuellen desktops
<klaas> was ist ne gute software für backups? -- am liebsten was in richtung time machine von osx :)
<Frickel> hjjg: unity ohne desktopeffekte gibts noch nicht in natty
<hjjg> Frickel: uh - das ist ein compiz-plugin / ich kenne compiz/beryl noch von früher. ob man da irgendwo etwas drehen kann?
<workgroup> Habe eine frage und zwar gibt es bei Ubuntu eine möglichkeit das ich eine festplatte für windows und mac rechner freigebe?
<Frickel> nein
<workgroup> also kannn ich sie nur für windows freigeben?
<Frickel> workgroup: das nein war nicht für dich ;)
<workgroup> firckel ach so 
<hjjg> workgroup: rechtsklick auf ein verzeichnis und dann freigabeoptionen
<hjjg> workgroup: gibt es das bei dir?
<ngc2997> Hej.. benutzt hier wer Thunderbird mit 11.04? Geht es nur mir so, oder wird ein laufendes TB nicht im Launcher angezeigt?
<workgroup> ja
<workgroup> gibt es
 * hjjg wusste garnicht, dass das jetzt auch schon verklickibuntit ist :)
<hjjg> workgroup: na siehste
<workgroup> hijjg: geht das dann auch unter Mac?
<hjjg> workgroup: und OSX müsste auch "windows-shares" öffnen können
<workgroup> hijjg: also das ich sie unter mac mitverwenden kann
<workgroup> hijjg: okay danke
<workgroup> ist es hier erlaubt mit einem Bounzer draufzukommen?
<hjjg> workgroup: wenn du nur ein paar dateien hin und her schieben willst, dann könntest du auch ssh installieren und dann via SSHFS darauf zugreifen. Filezilla kann das zum Beispiel.
<workgroup> hijjg: ich will ja als Dateiverfreigabe
<varan123> Ich benutze noch grub-legacy. Ich möchte das Schreiben von stage1,5 in die Sektoren nach dem Mbr verhindern. Darf ich das überhaupt? Wenn stage2 im /boot Verzeichnis einer ext4 Partition liegt und stage1,5 dafür da ist Zugriff auf ein FS zu gewähren? Wie kann ich Stage1,5 optional machen?
<n00bomatic1> gibts bei unity bzw. gnome3 sowas wie eine taskleiste?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wie kann ich sehen ob meine Ubuntu 11.04 Version noch beta ist oder schon die stable Version aktiv ist?    Sollte bei "cat /etc/issue" ein beta zusatz vorhanden sein?
<Frickel> yogg: mach ein sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Frickel> kommt nichts mehr, dann hast du die final
<Frickel> und die zusatzbezeichnung verliert ubuntu i.d.r. immer ab dem RC
<yogg> also sind alle reposetories schon auf der final version angekommen?
<Frickel> die repos haben sich nie geändert
<yogg> ja aber die daten in den repos müssen sich ändern :D    Ich muss nur wissen ob die Österreichischen repos schon auf dem neuesten stand sind. Oder ist das immer automatisch gewährleistet?
<ppq> ja, ist es. neue pakete kommen bei den nationalen mirrors zwar mit verzögerung an, aber sie kommen an
<Frickel> yogg: ob der mirror schon gesynct wurde, musst du mal nachsehen. ansonsten nimm den hauptserver und gut ist
<yogg> wo kann ich das sehen?
<Frickel> afaik bei launchpad, da gibt es eine seite zum mirrorstatus
<yogg> danke
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: das kannst du _nie_ sehen - der release-stand ist rein virtuell, einfach der der auf den cds ist. wenn du brav deine updates machst, wird ganz von alleine über kurz oder lang aus der alpha/beta/rc die endversion.
<cronon> hallo. :)
<cronon> ich möchte gerne natty benutzen, sollte ich upgraden oder neuinstallieren?
<joschi> cronon: welche version benutzt du aktuell?
<cronon> joschi: maverick
<joschi> cronon: dann mach ein dist-upgrade. eine neuinstallation kannst du immer noch machen, wenn du probleme damit hast. sollte aber nicht
<LetoThe2nd> cronon: warte noch ne woche, dann upgraden. wenn du nicht zuviel mit fremdquellen rumgefummelt hast und/oder btrfs nutzt, gehts ziemlich gut.
<cronon> wird bei einem upgrade denn rhythmbox durch banshee ersetzt? oder vinagre durch remmina?
<gotik_> nein, installierte programme bleiben erhalten
<gotik_> eventuell wird banshee zusätzlich installiert
<cronon> hm.
<cronon> unity krieg ich auch, oder?
<hinogi> Ich hab probleme wlan lauffähig zu bekommen. STA driver sind installiert, mit iwlist finde ich auch die netzwerke aber weder network-manager noch wicd können eine verbindung zum router herstellen, network-manager zeigt nichtmal wlan netzwerke an
<gotik_> denke schon. willst du das nicht?
<cronon> doch.
<apricot> Beim Systemstart erhalte ich immer ein Meldefenster: "Prozessortaktabstufung wird nicht unterstützt" "Evtl. ist bder Rechner falsch eingestellt oder die Hardware unterstützt....nicht"  Es lief aber bis gestern. Erst nach Software Aktualisierung gehts nicht mehr.
<apricot> Der PC ist auch unheimlich lahm geworden...
<thoys> Ich habe 110.04 auf meine t42 installiert. 3D Unterstützung funktioniert (compiz würfel usw) wie aktiviere ich nun unity wieder (beim ersten Reboot kam das typische "unity geht nicht")
<thoys> ups 11.04 natürlich
<LetoThe2nd> thoys: im anmeldebildschirm wieder auswählen?
<thoys> unabhängig davon ob ich ubuntu-classic oder ubuntu auswähle, lande ich immer in gnome
<crapman> wie wechselt man bei unity twischen verschiedenen fenstern?
<Frickel> crapman: entweder mit super+zahl oder alt+tab
<Frickel> wenn du die wintaste (super) länger gedrückt hälst, werden dir ziffern auf den icons angezeigt
<crapman> und nur per maus?
<Frickel> klick auf die icons links im dock
<crapman> ach so, läuft das alles nur noch über das dock
<seemawn> wan kam die 11.04 raus?
<seemawn> ah ok. Heute.
<seemawn> heute.
<seemawn> n1
<hjjg> seemawn: http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Ubuntu-11-04-mit-Unity-Desktop-und-Libre-Office-1234068.html
<shetlandpony> hjjg's url: http://tinyurl.com/5r225cl | Ubuntu 11.04 mit Unity-Desktop und Libre Office | heise open
<Beaslin> hallo
<Beaslin> ist der neue fglrx treiber schon in den quellen?
<derMicha> moin
<derMicha> wie schalte ich bei ubuntu 10.04 amd64 eigendlich die funktion aus das eingelegte SD Karten (per usb-cardreader) automatisch gemounted werden?
<LetoThe2nd> derMicha: in den Nautilus-Einstellungen
<derMicha> ah danke, ich schau mal :)
<varan123> a
<davido_> ist der upgradepfad 10.04 - 11.04 möglich, oder muss ich 10.04 - 10.10 - 11.04 gehen? ich bekomme kein 11.04 angeboten
<sdx23> davido_: LTS zu LTS geht, ansonsten nur über die einzelnen Releases.
<davido_> ok danke das ist eine aussage :)
<davido_> macht ja auch sinn, da muss nicht so viel getestet werden wenn nur lts-lts und lts-nächste geht
<Timmaexx> Hey Guys
<Timmaexx> Ich möchte ausnahmsweise mal ein upgrade von meinem maverik auf natty machen ohne fresh install, muss ich alle ppas deaktivieren?
<dadrc> Timmaexx, ist sehr empfehlenswert.
<davido_> wird automatisch gemacht wenn du über die gui gehst
<Timmaexx> okay
<Timmaexx> wish me luck...
<ppq> Timmaexx: nicht nur ppas, möglichst alle fremdquellen rausnehmen. und das apt-get update nicht vergessen :)
<K1w11> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination mit der ich eine Vollbildanwendung (z.B. ein Spiel) minimieren und zum Desktop wechseln kann?
<Sputnik> hallo
<sdx23> K1w11: Alt-Tab allenfalls.
<K1w11> sdx23: geht leider nicht
<sdx23> Dann nur mit stark erhöhtem Aufwand (zweiten X-Server starten, Spiel darin laufen lassen, mittels ^Alt+F* springen)
<RamSRT10> Hallo. Habe vor kurzem mal um es auszuprobieren neben Gnome auch KDE installiert danach wieder deinstalliert. Jetzt habe ich mit bootchart festgestellt, das es noch 4 dateien gibt, die mitgestartet werden. Allerdings habe ich eigentlich alles vollständig deinstalliert. Wie bekomme ich die Dateien weg?
<K1w11> hmpf...
<gotik_> zweiter xserver ist nicht viel arbeit
<K1w11> Glaube ich dir, finde es nur schade, falls es nicht intuitiver geht.
<gotik_> es ist eigentlich sogar besser, weil popup u.ä. nicht das spiel stören können
<K1w11> Ok, das ist ein Argument :)
<gotik_> verwendest du den nvidia-treiber?
<C_A_M> hallo. ich brauche hilfe zur aktualisierung meiner distri. ich aktualisiere gerade auf 11.04 und werde nun gefragt wie ich mit der grub verfahren will. welche der angezeigten optionen ist am optimalsten ?
<RAMZi> gibt mit der neuen version keine netbook edition mehr ?
<bs_> turbowolke
<RamSRT10> Ich meinte 4 dateien von KDE. Oder sind das nur leichen? Trotzdem, wie entferne ich die?
<bs_> test14
<ppq> bs_: gesundheit
<bs_> ??
<C_A_M> wie soll ich nun bei der aktualisierung mit der grub verfahren ?
<Kasjopaja> bin auch grad dabei dauert aber noch ne stunde bis ich da angekommen bin
<C_A_M> wenn ich diese ebenfalls aktualisiere weiß ich nicht ob mein dualboot behalten wird. so wie ich das gerade im wiki lese ist die ja fürs booten zuständig oder verstehe ich da was falsch ?
<ppq> C_A_M: sollte problemlos funktionieren. der os-prober von grub2 ist ziemlich schlau
<rumpel1> C_A_M, stimmt alles... was ist die frage jetzt genau? updaten ode rnicht?
<C_A_M> jop, soll ich die alte behalten oder diese auch aktualisieren ?
<rumpel1> C_A_M, jo... guck einfach, ob da beim update aufruf alle nötigen Systeme aufgezählt werden.. dann sollte das funktionieren.
<rumpel1> welche alte?
<ppq> C_A_M: meinst du die grub.cfg oder sonstige konfigurationsdateien? die /etc/default/grub kannst du ruhig behalten
<ppq> also die alte. falls du da mal was geändert hast.
<C_A_M> bewust habe ich nix geändert jedoch zeigt mir das fenster an das ich was geändert haben soll
<C_A_M> und fragt nun wie ich weitermachen will
<ppq> jo
<ppq> dann entscheide dich :)
<ppq> ist im grunde egal, wenn du nichts bewusst geändert hast
<C_A_M> ich hatte das schon vor ein paar jahren mal versucht und bin damit auf die nase gefallen weshalb ich diesmal lieber vorher frage :)
<ppq> das war wohl dann die menu.lst von grub1..
<k1l> grub aktualisieren
<k1l> bei der beta hatten sie den nofloppy eintrag geändert. wenn man den grub nicht updated erzeugen die scripte flaschen einträge die nicht booten
<n00bomatic1> wie kann man bei unity verhindern dass anwendungen die obere leiste nutzen um ihre menupunkte anzuzeigen oder die fensterbuttons oben links anzeigen obwohl man ein theme hat welches die buttons rechst anzeigt?
<k1l> (also bei grub2 zu grub2-natty)
<C_A_M> Danke. dann hoffe ich mal das diesmal nix schief geht bin froh dass das system seit 6 monaten gut funzt.
<ppq> ah, gut zu wissen, k1l
<koegs> warum willst du dann updaten, C_A_M?
<C_A_M> weils mir vom system angeboten wurde
<koegs> das heisst nicht, dass man es machen muss
<k1l> ppq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662142  dieser effekt tritt dann auf
<n00bomatic1> hat man bei unity keine taskleiste?
<k1l> ,planet? n00bomatic1 schau mal da rein. drice hatte dazu was geschrieben gestern
<shetlandpony> n00bomatic1 schau mal da rein. drice hatte dazu was geschrieben gestern, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l> n00bomatic1: lies dich doch erstmal ein, was du da überhaupt vor dir hast.
<erwin> hallo
<erwin> ich wollte ein skript erstellen in dem ich su rechte brauche
<erwin> kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? erwin 
<shetlandpony> erwin: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<erwin> ok
<erwin> wie kann ich in deinem skript su rechte bekommen?
<lumines> erwin: du könntest es von anfang an mit root-rechten ausführen
<lumines> falls das möglich ist
<cato> hallo, welche marke ist für ne neue grafikkarte empfehlenswert?
<Frickelpit> cato: allgemeine hardwarefragen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<n00bomatic1> nichts für ungut leute: ich habe einiges über  unity gelesen die letzten tage. vieles hielt ich für übertrieben dramatisiert und wollte dem desktop eine chance geben, aber ehrlich..das ding sieht zuerst chic aus, ist bisher aber total "behindert" um es auch mit drastischem worten zu beschreiben. wie kann ich z.b. die reihenfolge der schnellstarter icons ändern? 
<cato> Frickelpit: das ist keine allgemeine hardwarefrage. das ist eine frage nach von treibern besonders gut unterstützten marken
<Frickelpit> cato: unterstreiche ubuntu in deiner frage
<lumines> n00bomatic1: icon rausziehen (nach rechts) und an der gewünschten stelle wieder loslassen
<cato> Frickelpit: das ist doch wohl klar, oder? ich frag doch nicht in #ubuntu-de nach hardware für windows-systeme
<tm> ,hcl? cato 
<shetlandpony> cato: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<n00bomatic1> ahh, ok..thx lumines
<k1l> n00bomatic1: also ein bischen try and error kannst du mal probieren. z.b. lange drauf klicken und wenn es leicht nach rechts rutscht dann woanders hinschieben
<randombits> Hi, ich habe eine VFAT formatierte SD-Card, die beim Einstecken automatisch gemountet wird. Allerdings enthält der Mount Name kryptische Zeichen, die im Filebrowser nicht ordentlich dargestellt werden. Wie kann ich diesen Namen ändern? Ich habe es bereits mit doslabel versucht, das Label wird aber beim mounten ignoriert.
<n00bomatic1> und eine taskleiste - wie kann man die einblenden, bzw. verhindern dass menupunkte ins obere panel eingeblendet werden?
<C_A_M> dann bin ich mal gespannt, systemneustart steht bevor. bis gleich hoffe ich mal 
<k1l> n00bomatic1: taskleiste gibt es nicht. das andere ist im blog im planeten beschrieben.
<ppq> randombits: wie wird der name denn dargestellt?
<randombits> ppq: ungefähr so "8d@Тbb" + zusätzliche einige Unicode-Zeichen(?)
<LupusE> guten morgen
<n00bomatic1> k1l: na super...jetzt dachte ich ubuntu würde entlich zulassen das ich meinen desktop so einrichte wie es mir gefällt, stattdessen fährt man auf die apple schiene auf der ich niemals alnden wollte...es soll konfigurierbar bleiben..auf eye-candy kann ich weitestgehend verzichten. bleibt wohl nur classic gnome2 oder umstieg zu kde..;-(
<LupusE> randombits: stecke die karte in einen windowspc und benenne sie um. wenn du es mit mkfs.vfat -L machst, dann wird die karte neu partitioniert und der inhalt geht floeten.
<k1l> n00bomatic1: zum  ausheulen bitte in den offtopic. du kannst aber auch gnome2, xfce, kde, lxde oder gnome3 (per ppa) nutzen wenn es dir besser gefällt.
<randombits> hmmm, habe keinen Windowsrechner, aber komplett neu formatieren könnte ich natürlich. hatte gedacht es ginge vielleicht einfacher. 
<LupusE> randombits: hab es noch nie mit gparted versucht, aber das ist imho auch nur ein frontend zu mkfs.
<randombits> mit einfacher meinte ich "ohne neu formatieren zu müssen".
<LupusE> und das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<randombits> ansonsten ist mkfs schon ok
<n00bomatic1> wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen..thx k1l
<bs_> unity ist auch für mich extrem eigenartig, und ich finde es auch gut , dies von anderen zu hören
<gzor> hi, wie kann man ubuntu 11.04 dazu bewegen einen (nvidia) treiber einer Grafikkarte zu benutzen? (Der Treiber ist installiert und aktiviert, wird aber nicht benutzt)
<k1l> gzor: wie hast du den installiert?
<gzor> ich hab ihn nicht selber installiert...
<gzor> wurde unter ubuntu 10.10 mit dem standard programm das proberitäre treiber hinzufägt installiert
<Frickelpit> gzor: woher weißt du, dass er nicht genutzt wird?
<gzor> hinzufügt
<randombits> Habe die Karte komplett neu formatiert, jetzt alles schön. Danke!
<gzor> es steht dran, und ich merke es an der performance
<gzor> (ich habe den punkt "Zusätzliche treiber" aufgerufen, und dort steht das
<ppq> gzor: du musst dich einmal aus- und wieder einloggen. oder genauer: X neu starten
<gzor> hab ich vorhin schon gemacht... aber mom ich machs nochmal
<gzor> habe mich ein und ausgeloogt, und der treiber ist wird nicht benutzt
<gzor> ich probier mal aus obs mit einem älteren treiber geht...
<gzor> brb rechner neustarten
<dreamon> Ich mach gerade "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=2000M" gemacht.. und um zu spicken wie weiter er ist mach ich in einem anderen Terminal "sudo kill -USR1 IDNr" IDNr ist die Prozess id. 
<koegs> ich mach sowas immer mit pv, geht für mich einfacher und schneller :)
<dreamon> Das ging auch die ersten 2Mal problemlos.. dann bekam ich aber -> Segmentation fault und auch -> bash /usr/bin/sudo: Input/Output error
<ppq> 2000M oO
<dreamon> ppq zuviel?
<koegs> 2 Gigabyte als Blocksize?
<ppq> ich nutz immer 10M, ist für mich am schnellsten, dreamon.. aber das muss jeder durch rumprobieren rausfinden
<ppq> 2GB sind aber offenbar zu viel ja :D
<derMicha> moin
<bs_> gzor bist'e noch da, hast du meine nachricht bekommenß
<dreamon> Das hat ihn irgendwie verwirrt.. nun läßt er mich nicht mehr kopieren(habs abgebrochen.. )
<derMicha> das ist zwar eigendlich OT hier aber vlt kann mir trotzdem wer helfen
<derMicha> ich habe mit buildroot ein linux auf mein ARM board getan, leider scheint das ipkg keine repositories zu haben, weis jemand wie ich ein repository hinzufügen kann und wo ich eines für ARM9 finde?
<dreamon> Glaub der hat sich selbst den speicher zerlegt.. mist
<koegs> ,ot? derMicha
<shetlandpony> derMicha: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<derMicha> ah ok, werde mich dahin begeben
<derMicha> bye
<ppq> dreamon: reboote mal, deine platte hat offenbar irgendwelche i/o probleme
<dreamon> ppq, smart zeigt zusand gut an. komsich
<dreamon> ppq sollte ich gleich mit dd_rescue? 
<ppq> dreamon: kannst ja nach dem reboot mal nen short test starten mit smart. smartctl -a liest nur die werte vom letzten test aus. bzw was die platte selbstständig meldet, was aber bei weitem nicht alles ist, was einen interessiert
<C_A_M> Vielen Dank k1l & den anderen, es scheint alles zu funktionieren
<k1l> C_A_M: freut mich.
<soc> hi
<C_A_M> schaut diesmal sehr ungewohnt aus alles
<dreamon> ppq, ich glaub ich rette erst mal..bevor die ganz die Grätsche macht.. sind wichtige Daten drauf
<C_A_M> musste nur virtualbox neu installieren
<ppq> dreamon: eigtl. bist du doch lange genug hier, um zu wissen, dass man backups machen sollte :D
<soc> ich versuch gerade ein latex-dokument als pdf auszugeben
<soc> aber das dokument luximono.sty fehlt mir
<dreamon> ppq, Ist doch nicht meine festplatte.. Backups sind bestimmt da.. aber wäre scheiß arbeit das wiederherzustellen.
<C_A_M> openoffice gibts nicht mehr
<soc> weiß jemand in welchem paket das ist? ich zieh mir nur ungern irgendwo sachen ausm internet, wenn es nich nötig is
<NTQ> wenn ich mit dd eine 1:1-copy von meiner internen auf eine externe festplatte machen will, ist es wohl am besten das per live-linux vom usb-stick zu machen, oder?
<koegs> NTQ: ja
<NTQ> heißt das im umkehrschluss, dass es während dem laufenden betrieb per cronjob oder ähnliches nicht geht? während dem kopieren darf auch gerne nichts mehr funktionieren.
<sdx23> soc: http://packages.ubuntu.com hilft. Oder apt-file. Oder ...
<koegs> du kriegst halt keinen konsistenten zustand, insbesondere wenn während des dds gerade die aktuelle datei verändert wird
<LupusE> soc: packages.ubuntu.com/openoffice.org
<soc> LupusE: ?
<LupusE> soc: muss ich auf keine frage reagieren?
<soc> hab mich nur gewundert ob das ein versehen war
<soc> finde in den paketen nichts bezüglich luximono.sty
<LupusE> soc: dann war es das. hatte was von openoffice.org gelesen und fehlenden paketen. passiert, wenn man eine frage ueber mehrere zeilen streut. sorry.
<soc> sorry
<soc> jopp
<tadeus> Hallo,mein Ubuntu bricht nach dem Bootmenü 3 Sekunden später mit viel Text auf dem Schirm ab. Wenn ich per LiveCD starte und das Dateisystem einbinden möchte, funktioniert nur das xp und nicht das Linux Dateisystem und brincht mit "operation is already pending" ab. Was kann ich da tun?
<varan123> Wenn von Blockdevices gesprochen wird, was sind dann "caveats"?
<da_poller> abend zusammen
<da_poller> bin ich der einzige, der seit dem update auf 11.04 grafikprobleme ohne ende hat?
<varan123> Wahrscheinlich ein non english speaker. caveats meint hier wohl Abstriche.
<k1l> ,wf? da_poller 
<shetlandpony> da_poller: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<da_poller> http://www.bilderhoster.net/img.php?id=h7gdrplg.png hier ein bsp. (war ein bersuch ob in calssic das problem auch besteht) menüs werden nicht mehr ausgeblendet und fenster ziehen nicht verschwindende spuren
<k1l> welche graka? welcher treiber? ...
<da_poller> graka weiß ich nciht sicher. treiber: NVIDIA 270.41.06
<Frickelpit> lspci | grep VGA
<da_poller> nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<varan123> Mit welchem Tool könnte man die Unterschiede zw 2 Binärdateien angezeigt bekommen? vimdiff hat eine eigene Definition von Unterschieden und dhex gibt es nicht. Konsole oder KDE als Gui ist mir egal. Gnome ist grad nicht installiert.
<Minipluto> wie kann ich möglichst effizient einrichten, dass ich im Hintergund via wget etwas mit möglichst voller Bandbreite runter lade und das Surfen im Browser nur in verschmerzbarer Höhe beeinträchtigt wird? Momentan ist der Seitenaufbau so lange, dass ich manchmal Timeouts bekomme und bei wget einfach die Bandbreite zu beschränken zählt für mich zu nicht effizient.
<LupusE> Minipluto: man wget ...
<LupusE> wasg --limit-rate ...
<Robert_Zenz> Minipluto, wie willst du das denn sonst machen als bei wget die Bandbreite zu beschränken?
<LupusE> wasg -> sagt
<Robert_Zenz> Minipluto, dann brauchst du ein intelligentes Gerät dazwischen dass die dynamisch aufteilt.
<Minipluto> Robert_Zenz: gerade das frage ich ja euch. da ich nicht allwissend bin, besteht ja durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass es eine Softwarelösung gibt
<LupusE> varan123: aptitude search diff ... sagt z.B. rdiff ...
<sdx23> Minipluto: qos nach Herkunft/Ziel?
<Robert_Zenz> Minipluto, hey, jetzt bin ich verblüfft, das scheint recht eifnach mit tc zu gehen.
<Minipluto> sdx23, Robert_Zenz: danke, da hab ich erst mal einiges zu lesen 
<tabea> Hallo, mein System startet seit gestern nicht mehr. Der Startvorgang bricht 3 Sek nach dem Bootmenü ab. Was ist da los? Details: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/das-system-sperrt-mich-aus/
<varan123> LupusE: Danke, ich schau es mir an :)
<deem> tabea: wenn ich raten müsste würde ich auf eine kaputte fesplatte tippen. die busybox deutet daraufhin, dass dein system nicht mehr startet. die fehlermeldung bei der livecd daraufhin, dass die platte nicht mehr richtig arbeitet
<deem> allerdings spricht da das funktionierende windows wieder dagegegen
<deem> es kann allerdings sein, dass irgednwie die sektoren defekt sind, auf denen dein linux liegt.
<RamSRT10> Hallo! Habe mir mal um es auszuprobieren den KDE-Desktop inst. gehabt. Jetzt habe ich ihn wieder deinstalliert und bootchart sagt mir, mein PC startet noch mit 4 dateien von KDE. Ich kann aber nichts finden. sind das noch leichen? wenn ja, wie lösche ich die? 
<tabea> deem danke, kann ich das Teil wieder starten oder komme ich irgendwie wieder an die Daten?
<deem> tabea: mir fällt nix ein, aber vielleicht jemand anderem
<da_poller> hallo zusammen. seit dem update auf 11.04 eben hab ich massive grafikprobleme(fensterdarstellung wird nicht gelöscht und verschieben der fenster gibt ebenso bildfehler) treiber:270.41.06 grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS) problem 2 in einem java programm verschwinden seit dem update regelmäßig buttons(nur in einem von 3 tabs. hat jmnd zu einem der probleme evtlhilfestellungen?
<erwin> und wozu ich hab es irgendwie geschafft das ein ordner in meinem home verz. dem benutzer root zugeordnet worden ist...
<erwin> wie kann ich das ändern?
<erwin> ohne und wozu :)
<Robert_Zenz> erwin, entweder per sudo chown oder sudo rm ;)
<erwin> wie kann man die ausgabe in die konsole von einem befehl in eine datei umleiten?
<Fuchs> >
<Fuchs> >>, wenn Du anhaengen statt ueberschreiben willst
<erwin> der befehl ist: bzcat ../patch-2.6.23.1-rt11.bz2 | patch -p1
<erwin> muss es dann bzcat ../patch-2.6.23.1-rt11.bz2 | patch -p1
<erwin>  > daei heissen?
<Fuchs> ja, resp. &> wenn Du stderr (Fehlerausgaben) auch willst
<deem> erwin: "cat /eine/datei > /eine/andere/datei" ersetzt den inhalt von "einer anderen datei" >> dabei hängt es an
<gzor> hi, ich habe, nachdem ubuntu 11.04 nicht den aktuellen GPU Treiber nutze, den nvidia-173 aktiviert. Da diese Version nicht mit meiner  kompatible ist, erscheint nun keine GUI mehr, sondern nur noch die tty's mit der Fehlermeldung: "mountall: Keine Verbindung zu Plymouth"
<gzor> Ich weiß, dass dies an dem verwendeten Treiber liegt, aber nicht wie ich ihn ohne GUI wieder zurückstellen könnte.
<gzor> meiner GPU*
<gzor> weiß jemand wie ich den treiber nvidia-current ohne GUI aktiviere?
<Fuchs> gzor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Znvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/5rejxzn |        nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<gzor> danke Fuchs :)
<tabea> Hallo, mein System startet seit gestern nicht mehr. Der Startvorgang bricht 3 Sek nach dem Bootmenü ab. Was ist da los? Details: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/das-system-sperrt-mich-aus/
<ppq> tabea: du warst doch neulich mit nem anderen nick schonmal da, oder? 
<ppq> hattest du das fsck gemacht=
<tabea> ppq, jep war von nem andern pc aus, fsck funktioniert nicht
<ppq> tabea: was heißt funktioniert nicht? was war die fehlermeldung?
<tabea> ppq, device or resource busy beim versuch /dev/sda2 zu öffnen
<ppq> tabea: dann tipp im livesystem mal 'sudo umount /dev/sda2' und probier's nochmal mit 'sudo fsck /dev/sda2'
<tabea> ppq, umount bringt /dev/sda2 ist nicht eingehängt
<ppq> huh.. vielleicht hat sich irgendein gnome auto mount dings aufgehängt.. geh mal in ein tty mit strg+alt+f2, einloggen (user ubuntu, passwort leerlassen), 'sudo service gdm stop', dann nochmal probieren mit fsck
<matzexh> hallo,   ich habe auf 11.04 geupgraded und vorher emerald als fensterdekoration benutzt, nun mit unity zeigt er mir keine fensterdekoration mehr an und wenn ich emerald starten will kommt nur ein "Speicherzugriffsfehler"  Wie kann ich die Standard Fensterdekoration starten oder hat jemand andere Ideen?
<tabea> ppq ich check das mit dem "tty" nicht, ich hab die tastenkombi gemacht und hab nun ne konsole vor mir
<ppq> tabea: jo, genau das meinte ich
<tabea> ppq und wie muss ich mich da jetzt einloggen?
<ppq> tabea: da steht "login:", nech? da ubuntu eingeben und enter drücken
<ppq> tabea: bei passwort gleich enter drücken
<tabea> ppq, ich glaub ich bin da schon angemeldet, jedenfalls steht da ubuntu@ubuntu:
<tabea> ppq, service gdm stop hat funktioniert, fsck selbe meldung wieder
<ppq> tabea: hm, komisch.. anderer ansatz: starte mal den rechner neu, im live-cd-auswahlmenü dann die boot zeile manuell bearbeiten und am ende ein S anhängen (ein *großes* S muss es sein), dann enter drücken.. dann kommst du gleich ohne weiteres in eine root konsole und kannst 'fsck /dev/sda2' nochmal probieren, ohne dass vorher irgendwas dazwischengefunkt hat
<tabea> ppq, wie komme ich in dieses livecd auswahlmenü, wenn ich die cd starte, kommt gleich die sprachauswahl und wahl ob ich livecd oder installieren möchte
<not_none> test
<ppq> tabea: jo, in dem menü wo man installieren/ausprobieren wählen kann.. drück da mal auf ESC, evtl. bestätigen dass man die grafische azuswahl verlässt. "live single" tippen und enter drücken
<tabea> ppq, da tut sich ums verrecken nix :(
<makealot> Hallo
<makealot> Ich habe eine Upgrade von 10.10 auf 11.04 durchgeführt und oben im Panel kann ich nichts lesen. kann ich irgendwie die schriftfarbe ändern?
<tabea> ppq, so jetzt hab ichs geschafft, ABER selbe Meldung wieder "device busy"
<tabea> :(
<ppq> mist
<ppq> tabea: dann zieh mal mit dd oder gleich dd_rescue ein image der partition auf ne externe festplatte
<ppq> tabea: wenn das getan ist, kannst du mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/datenrettung durchgehen und gucken, was noch zu retten ist
<ppq> tabea: und nächstes mal wären backups ganz gut ;)
<tabea> fuck
<tabea> ppq an was kann das eigentlich liegen?
<ppq> tabea: da stimmt was mit dem dateisystem auf /dev/sda2 nicht, wobei das mit dem "device busy" wirklich merkwürdig ist
<Hades1> gibt es eine möglichkeit natty tiefergreifend anzupassen, mit effekten themes etc?
<tabea> ppq, gibts evtl tools um vom parallelen xp aus auf das dateisystem zuzugreifen?
<ppq> Hades1: klar
<Robert_Zenz> ,ccsm? Hades1
<shetlandpony> Hades1: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<ppq> tabea: ja, aber das geht in der regel nicht so gut. wenn du nichtmal vom livesystem aus zugriff hast, geht's mit sicherheit nicht
<ppq> tabea: besser wäre es, ein image mit dd zu erstellen
<tabea> ppq, alles klar, das heist dann mit dd_rescue ein image machen und dann neu aufsetzen
<Hades1> super das is schonmal gut :). und wie sieht es mit neuen themes aus?
<ppq> tabea: ja. und übrigens auch mal einen smart test starten mit der festplatte, irgendwas muss das ja verursacht haben...
<ppq> ,festplattenstatus? tabea
<shetlandpony> tabea, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> also: erstmal ne menge zu lesen ;)
<bekks> ppq: Das riecht nach einem Update ;)
<ppq> Hades1: guck mal auf gnome-look.org unter gtk 2.x themes.. da gibts ein paar für ubuntu 11.04
<solarbridge> hey+
<solarbridge> habe ein problem mit ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 und 11.04. und zwar läuft erst alles ganz normal, aber aufmal kann ich keine schaltflächen mehr anklicken
<solarbridge> kann mir keinr helfen ?
<dAnjou> ick nich, ich hab eigene probleme: und zwar will mpd bei mir partout keinen sound ausgeben (lucid), ich hab in der gegebenen config sowohl alsa als auch oss und pulse aktiviert, trotzdem kommt kein sound, obwohl er die songs abspielt. (nopaste kommt gleich)
<dAnjou> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400126/
<Robert_Zenz> dAnjou, schonmal im alsamixer geprüft ob nciht was stumm geschaltet ist? (das macht mein Maverick so gern).
<dAnjou> lucid
<dAnjou> und andere anwendungen klingen gar wunderbar
<ppq> solarbridge: auf dem selben rechner? lass mal memtest86+ ne weile laufen
<solarbridge> okay
<solarbridge> kanns auch am amd graphic treiber liegen ?
<ppq> solarbridge: ja, passiert es denn etwa nur mit fglrx und nicht mit radeon?
<solarbridge> ich installier gleich mal radeon
<solarbridge> dann mal schauen
<ppq> den musst du eigtl. nicht installieren, der ist schon da
<ppq> aber wenn das jetzt ne unbegründete vermutung war, guck erstmal was memtest sagt
<solarbridge> okay, bin dann eben weg
<rtghuzhg> So Unity is drauf wie bekommt man prgramme (icons) z.b. systemüberwachung in die leiste?
<Frickelpit> starten und dann mit rechtsklick im starter behalten wählen
<rtghuzhg> Frickelpit, ich meine oben neben der uhr
<rtghuzhg> als mini app
<Frickelpit> rtghuzhg: dconf-tools installieren und dann mit dconf-editor den schlüssel bearbeiten
<ChemBroTron> hallo, was muss man denn eigentlich alles installieren, damit man unity mal nutzen kann (ich will das mal von kubuntu aus ausprobieren)?
<Frickelpit> mehr dazu im wiki unter Unity
<TigerDuck> 'n Ab'nd
<TigerDuck> Uuuah, ist Empathy hässlich
<rtghuzhg> Frickelpit, danke
<TigerDuck> Wird man mit dem Update auf Natty Narwhal automatisch mit dem Mac-Design bestraft oder kann man Ubuntu auch normal weiterbetreiben?
<ppq> TigerDuck: man kann es auch normal weiterbetreiben, sprich, weiter gnome2 nutzen
<dAnjou> TigerDuck: nimm dir doch n design, was gefällt
<Frickelpit> TigerDuck: sowohl als auch
<ppq> TigerDuck: im gdm einfach ubuntu classic auswählen
<TigerDuck> Das ist beruhigend
<TigerDuck> Wenn ich 'nen Mac wollte, würde ich mir einen kaufen, da muss ich mir mit Unity nicht einen vorfaken lassen
<TigerDuck> Gnome 3 steht nicht zur Verfügung, oder?
<Frickelpit> über ein PPA
<TigerDuck> hmm, das ist doch was.
<rtghuzhg> ist das schon benutzbar? (gnome3)
<TigerDuck> Würde mich nur sehr ungern von Ubuntu trennen, aber dieser Trend zum Mac hin ist allerübelst
<ppq> ,ot? TigerDuck, es zwingt dich niemand unity zu nutzen, und außerdem,
<shetlandpony> TigerDuck, es zwingt dich niemand unity zu nutzen, und ausserdem,: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<TigerDuck> hm, sorry
<TigerDuck> hm, danke für die Infos und sorry wegen der Entgleisung ... 
<TigerDuck> Schönen Abend noch
<dAnjou> hach mensch ey, es ist nach wie vor ein krampf mit mpd ... *abgeschrieben*
<rtghuzhg> Gibt es bei unity noch so ein icon platz wie http://linuxologist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Gnome-Colors-Wise.png rechst oben?
<rtghuzhg> wo die minimierten Programme ein icon setzen können
<rtghuzhg> bei mir ist nur gwibber drin
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Die-Anwendungsanzeige
<rtghuzhg> indicator-application  <- ja in diesem habe gerade gesehen, dass trasmission auch rein geht aber nicht alle z.b. xchat
<Frickelpit> rtghuzhg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Einstellungen#Unity-relevante-Eintraege
<claw> after updating to natty i cant install broadcom wlan driver : jockey.log http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku
<shetlandpony> claw's tiny url: 2011-04-28 23:37:49,414 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43 - Pastebin.com
<Frickelpit> ,german? claw
<shetlandpony> claw: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<claw> nach dem update auf natty kann ich den broadcom wlan treiber nicht installieren : jockey.log - http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku ;)
<shetlandpony> claw's tiny url: 2011-04-28 23:37:49,414 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43 - Pastebin.com
<rtghuzhg> Frickelpit, danke soweit Programme sind drin. Kann man den unity-panel-service irgendwie neu laden denn mit der änderung allein ist nichts passiert.
<SheepInPanic> rtghuzhg: wenn die gnome-panels gesponnen haben, dann half ein "killall gnome-panel" ganz gut. könntest du ja mal mit "unity-panel-service" probieren
<SheepInPanic> rtghuzhg: dabei sollte ja die konfiguration, also auch deine änderung, gelesen werden.
<rtghuzhg> Hmm mal probieren
<Guest16479> hallo leute
<SheepInPanic> nabend Guest16479 
<Guest16479> ich habe gerade ein update auf ubuntu 11.04 gemacht
<rtghuzhg> SheepInPanic, das app ist neu geladen worden aber gebracht hat es nicht's vielleicht habe ich irgendwas falsch eingetragen. habe einfach zusätzlich xchat eingetragen
<Guest16479> nun wird die startleiste und die menüleisten der fenster nicht mehr angezeigt
<Guest16479> kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?
<SheepInPanic> rtghuzhg: Hm, okay. War auch nur eine Vermutung. Vielleicht hilft es wirklich nicht.
<rtghuzhg> Guest16479, STRG+ALT+t unity --reset
<Guest16479> okay probier ich kurz 
<Guest16479> komme gleich wieder online arbeite gerade unter fluxbox
<rtghuzhg> Hmm mal ich probiere jetzt einfach mal "all" :-D
<rtghuzhg> ahh schon besser :-D allerding hilf nur unity --reset damit die änderung angenommen werden
<SheepInPanic> rtghuzhg: gut zu wissen
<rtghuzhg> SheepInPanic, okay so klappt es, (all ist nicht so gut) app name eintragen dann ALT+F2 unity --reset fertig :-)
<SheepInPanic> rtghuzhg: Ich seh' schon, für Untiy muss ich mir wieder einige Notizen anfertigen. Thx für die Rückmeldung.
<claw> nach dem update auf natty kann ich den broadcom wlan treiber nicht installieren : jockey.log - http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku ;)
<shetlandpony> claw's tiny url: 2011-04-28 23:37:49,414 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43 - Pastebin.com
<rtghuzhg> SheepInPanic, nachtrag für xchat gibts extra ein indecator plugin   "xchat-indicator"
<rtghuzhg> gerne
<solarbridge> memtest86 hat keine errors angezeigt...
<ppq> solarbridge: schonmal gut zu wissen. dann zu fglrx :)
<ppq> solarbridge: die ~/.xsession-errors in einem pastebin nach dem aufhängen wäre aber mal angebracht
<claw> nach dem update auf natty kann ich den broadcom wlan treiber nicht installieren : jockey.log - http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku ;)
<shetlandpony> claw's tiny url: 2011-04-28 23:37:49,414 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43 - Pastebin.com
<ppq> claw: musst das nicht alle 10 minuten posten, das hilft nicht
<ppq> ,geduld? claw
<shetlandpony> claw: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<lumines> Wie kann man die Autohide-Funktion von Unity ausstellen?
<flipp> ccsm installieren dann beim unity plugin
<lumines> thx
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-29
<zorzar> kann ich die ubuntu isos einfach auf einen usb stick dd-en und dann davon buchen?
<ernie> hallo
<ernie> ich habe ein update auf ubuntu 11.04 gemacht
<ernie> und unity wird nicht geladen
<ernie> hab keinen starter mehr
<ernie> kann also gar keine programme mehr starten
<ernie> weiß jemand einen Rat
<ernie> hat jemand das gleiche problem ?
<Oins> Abend. Hat von euch jemand schon das Update auf 11.04 gewagt?
<bullgard4> '~$ ip addr; 192.168.178.26'. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; bound to 192.168.178.26'. Was ist hier an was gebunden? 
<Wedelwolf> ist eth0 nicht wlan? 
<bullgard4> Nein.
<caillean> nee eth0 ist das lan Wedelwolf 
<Wedelwolf> oki
<Guest60442> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich das theme elementary installiere, wenn ich nach dieser anleitung vorgehe tauchen die themes nicht auf http://gehackt.es/?p=247
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<tschervanky> Ich habe da eine Frage: Ich nutze Xubuntu 10.10 und habe über das PPA ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8 XFCE 4.8 installiert. Sind Probleme beim Upgrade auf Xubuntu 11.04 bekannt?
<Plexus> moin
<Plexus> ich hatte heute n8 über das dist upgrade durchlaufen lassen
<Plexus> scheinbar ist die kiste iwann währenddessen abgesoffen
<Plexus> wenn ich das ding nu starte, mountet der mir alle hds nur als read-only
<Plexus> daher läuft so gut wie garnix mehr auf der kiste...
<Plexus> ich hab nu schon überlegt in der fstab errors zu ignorieren - aber ich schätzte mal, dass es da ne bessere lösung gibt?
<bullgard4> Plexus: In der /etc/fstab sthen Fehlermeldungen?
<Plexus> nein... aber da kann man festlegen, das bei errors remountet wird und zwar read-only
<Plexus> ich vermute halt, dass es iwie von da kommt
<Plexus> andererseits hat fsck gesagt, die hdd wäre sauber
<bullgard4> Plexus: Ich würde als erstes versuchen, ob Du Deine Partitionen sauber von Hand einbinden kannst.
<Plexus> ich hab atm n ubuntu 10.04 von nem usbstick geladen
<Plexus> und von da aus kann ich alle partitionen locker einbinden
<bullgard4> Plexus: Ich würde als erstes versuchen, ob Du Deine Partitionen unter Ubuntu 11.04 sauber von Hand einbinden kannst.
<Plexus> wenn ich das dagegen mit dem halb geupgradetem system versuche, dann zeigt der mir die inhalte von manchen platten gar nicht erst an
<Plexus> bei der listung von mount zeigt er se allerdings alle brav an
<bullgard4> Plexus: Wie heißt der Befehl, den Du eingegeben hast, und wie heißt die (fehlerhafte) Ausgabe, die Du erhalten hast? 
<Plexus> also wenn ich das system starte, dann steigt der iwann (egal welchen kernel ich wähle) aus dem bootvorgang aus weil er im /tmp keine pid files scheiben kann
<Plexus> ich fahr das sys nomma hoch und schreib mit
<Plexus> sonst iwas, was ich noch testen sollte?
<Plexus> brb
<Plexus> also das ersetzen von errors=remount-ro durch errors=continue 0 in der fstab hat nix gebracht
<Plexus> noch ne idee brb
<Plexus> re
<Plexus> also ich kann über sudo mount -o remount,rw / die hdd dann auch als non-readonly einbinden
<ngc2997> hej.. könnte vielleicht mal jmd einen blick hierauf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400127/ werfen und mir erklären, warum das nicht funktioniert? (bash skript)
<Plexus> aber danach mit X gnome zu starten resultiert in nem absturz
<ngc2997> (...oder mich in den richtigen # verweisen, falls hier nicht über bash skripte diskutiert wird... *g*)
<Frickelpit> ngc2997: probier es mal in #bash.de oder so
<Frickelpit> ngc2997: #bash-de
<ngc2997> Frickelpit: thx :)
<Plexus> tja nu binsch so langsam ratlosa
<Plexus> wenn iwer noch ne idee hat, immer her damit
<Plexus> sonst muss ich halt ne neu installation machen
<tobago> ich hab mir die WLAN Conecptronic gekauft weil die auf tuxhardware.de als linux kompatibel angepriesenen wurde: http://www.tuxhardware.de/product_info.php?info=p258_WLAN-Conceptronic-300-Mbit-s-WLAN-PCI-Karte.html
<tobago> treiber wurde auch installiert, aber bekommt keinen empfang (sucht und sucht und findet nichts).
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uwho2u | Tuxhardware -  WLAN Conceptronic 300 Mbit/s WLAN PCI-Karte 8714909018531
<tobago> woran kann das liegen?
<tobago> ein windows netbook findet denselben wlan router auch...
<sash_> Wie hast du den Treiber installiert? Manuell, so wie es auf der Seite steht?
<sash_> Denn Ralink-Treiber sind seit geraumer Zeit im Staging-Bereich des Kernels, Ubuntu liefert die mit aus, das Ding sollte also normalerweise so erkannt werden. Bei anderen Distributionen wäre da noch der eine oder andere Handschlag zu tun, aber afaik nicht bei Ubuntu. Desweiteren: Machst du "iwlist scan" oder "sudo iwlist scan"?
<pog> Moin, gab es Probleme mit dem Update von 10.04? Eine Bekannte hatte offenbar Fehlermeldungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Sicherheitsupdate oder Quellen nicht verfuegbar und jetzt scheint das System nicht mehr zu laufen (wird den PC heute morgen zu mir bringen, damit ich es anschauen kann).
<koegs> wieso machen die leute auch einfach so nen upgrade oder wars "nur" ein update?
<Wedelwolf> ich mach nie mehr n upgrade.
<Wedelwolf> Die chancen dass dabei was schief geht sind mir zu hoch, 
<SheepInPanic> Früher hieß es immer, ein Upgrade über zwei Versionen ginge eh nicht. 
<RAMZi> alle 3 monate neu installieren ist aber auch kein zustand
<Wedelwolf> <RAMZi> alle 3 monate neu installieren ist aber auch kein zustand <-- wieso alle 3 monate neu installieren?
<RAMZi> war übern daumen gepeilt
<Wedelwolf> ich hab 10.04 
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: einmal nachm relesae, einmal 3 monate später nachm kaputtspielen. :-)
<RAMZi> mein ubuntu aufm 2ten pc ist über ein jahr alt und gut eingerichtet, ich hab da keine lust drauf mich hinzusetzen das neu zuinstallieren, weil der upgrade nicht klappt
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: then just don't do it. :-)
<koegs> wenn man nicht versions-geil ist, laufen ubuntu-pcs auch jahre
<koegs> in der entwicklung haben wir halt auch noch 9.10 und 9.04 rechner stehen
<LetoThe2nd> komisch, dass bei uns sich jeder drüber beschwert, bei $weltmarkführer hats noch nie funktioniert und das ist ein nicht in frage zu stellendes ehernes gesetz ;-)
<Wedelwolf> Mein ubuntu laeuft auch schon bald ein jahr. kaputtgespielt mag sein. aber ich hab auch viel  rumgespielt
<spiongraz> muss ich um einen neuen canon drucken (pixma ip4850) aufzusetzen diese druckkopfausrichtung über windows machen, oder geht das auch irgendwie über ubuntu direkt? die anleitungen die ich finde sind recht zwiespältig und der wiki artikel auf ubuntuusers müßte dringend überarbeitet werden
<Sysopa> kurze Frage: was versteht Kubuntu 11.04 im Paketmanager unter "Package xyz is virtual and has no installation candidate" ? kommt das dann noch, oder wirds das nicht mehr geben?
<sun10> hi...
<sun10> hat jemand  ugr 0.0.2 schon installiert und kann mir sagen ob unity da läuft ?
<Frickelpit> ugr?
<sun10> ubuntu gnome remix
<sun10> http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/home-1
<Frickelpit> sun10: warum willst du ein ubuntuabklatsch mit gnome 3 nutzen um dann unity zu testen?
<LetoThe2nd> sun10: frag die lustigen remixer ;-) wir supporten hier nur die offiziellen.
<sun10> nein.. ich will unity und gnome 3 parallel nutzen
<Frickelpit> es gibt ein PPA für natty mit gnome 3
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: von welchem man nach meinen erfahrungen auch nur abraten kann.
<sun10> ja.. aber als ich das vor ner woche ausprobiert habe.. ging eben unity nicht mehr.. 
<Frickelpit> sun10: möglich da unity ein compizplugin ist und gnome 3 auf mutter aufbaut
<LetoThe2nd> sun10: stimmt, im dem ppa ists eine entweder/oder entscheidung. und wie gesagt - was deine remixer da verbastelt haben steht hier nicht so direkt zur debatte.
<sun10> ja.. und das ist das erklärte ziel von ugr.. das beides parallel laufen soll..
<sun10> na hätt ja sein können der eine oder andere hats mal ausprobiert.. danke..
<trailhunt> hi Leute
<trailhunt> ich habe hier einen Rechner, auf dem Ubuntu 11.04 innerhalb Windows installiert wurde. Kann ich diese Installation dedizieren?
<LetoThe2nd> dediwassen?
<LetoThe2nd> denunzieren.... "der da hat wubi benutzt!" *anschwärz
<trailhunt> auf eine eigenständige Partition extrahieren?
<LetoThe2nd> trailhunt: nein.
<trailhunt> stimmt, der hat Wubi benutzt
<k1l> trailhunt: installier neu und richtig. hast du mehr von
<trailhunt> kann man diese "Scheinpartition" irgendwie öffnen, um die Daten direkt du übertragen?
<trailhunt> k1l: werde ich auch, aber in dieser Installation sind angeblich wichtige Anwendungsdaten
<LetoThe2nd> trailhunt: dann mach mal ganz angeblich ein backup, weil wenn die nur da drin existieren können sie gar nicht so wichtig sein.
<LetoThe2nd> trailhunt: dann hättest du auch dieses selbstverschuldete knieschussproblem nicht.
<k1l> trailhunt: ich würde es booten und die daten wegsichern
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: auch bekannt als "backup" ;-)
<trailhunt> LetoThe2nd: k1l: alles klar! Wenn es nur meine Schuld gewesen wäre
<trailhunt> dann wäre es mir wurscht gewesen, weil ich weiß, dass man sowas net macht
<LetoThe2nd> trailhunt: nicht bei uns beklagen/rechtfertigen, sondern den anderen klarmachen.
<trailhunt> LetoThe2nd: der sitzt hier, und schämt sich in grund und boden :D
<trailhunt> LetoThe2nd: k1l: Vielen dank trotzdem, bis dann
<nyso> guten Abend
<nyso> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den youtube Browser vom Movie Player so einzustellen, das er immer die höchste qualität nimmt?
<trailhunt> LetoThe2nd: re, ich habe jetzt einfach die laufende Installation auf eine neue HDD kopiert und gestartet
<trailhunt> grub2 musste neu eingerichtet werden, und das wars
<C_Classic> Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe an meinem Notebook einen externen Monitor. Nun möchte ich den internen Monitor abschalten. (Damit der Touchscreen richtig funktioniert) Sobald ich ihn aber abschalte, schalten sich beide Bildschirme ab. Nach den 30 sek schalten sich beide wieder ein, jedoch sehe ich nur noch den Mauszeiger. Wenn ich dann übers Terminal gdm neustarte, sind beide wieder im Clone-View.
<omani> kann einer die träge verbindung zu de.archive.ubuntu.com bestaetigen?
<omani> ein apt-get update zieht mit ca. 2 Bytes/s
<omani> ein apt-get update zieht mit ca. 2KBytes/s
<k1l> also http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso zieh ich mit 700+kB/s
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6y7x8h3
<omani> danke
<omani> ah ok
<omani> also die datei zieh ich auch mit 3MB/s
<omani> aber mein "apt-get update" ist so langsam
<omani> ey hier stimmt doch irgendwas nicht! "Get:2288 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release [39.8kB]"
<omani> die ganze zeit, selbe größe, selbes release
<omani> kann das einer nachvollziehen?
<Frickelpit> omani: öhm … mal dran gedacht, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der den server gerade quält?
<omani> Frickelpit: du meinst, es könnte am release gestern liegen?
<alamar> omani: nimm halt einen torrent
<alamar> achso 
<alamar> bla vergessts
<omani> klar. eben ist es mir eingefallen. gestern wurde released
<omani> kein wunder.
<Frickelpit> omani: probier nen anderen server
<omani> ok dann ist alles normal.
<omani> jo
<pog> ich hab jetzt den Laptop mit dem 10.04 vor mir, was mir auffaellt, dass Maus Links und Rechts vertauscht sind...
<pog> ist praktisch unmoeglich, dass ich das vorher nicht festgestellt habe, ist allerdings unerklaerlich, wie das kommt...
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe gerade auf 11.04 aktualisiert und ubuntu classic im gdm eingestellt (ich mag unity nicht), nun hab ich meine wackeligen fenster in compizconfig eingestellt und merke, dass es komischerweise ruckelt, was es vorher nie gemacht hat
<pog> Kunststueck, wenn dann der Benutzer sagt, die Maus-Eingaben gehen nicht mehr.
<pog> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man (ausversehen) die Linke und rechte Maustaste vertauschen kann (in der  Software:-)
<k1l> vlt auf linkshändermaus umgestellt oder so?
<pog> ich hatte bis anhin nie vertauschte Maustasten unter Ubuntu. ah ev, k1l mal dem nachgehen.
<m3t4lukas> Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Ubuntu 11.04 mich jedes Mal ausloggt, wenn ich Virtual Box öffne. Ich habe schon eine Neuinstallation und ein komplettes Entfernen und Neuinstallation gemacht, aber das Problem bleibt bestehen.
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: hast du eine alte Virtualbox-Konfiguration übernommen oder ist alles frisch?
<m3t4lukas> ist alles Frisch
<pog> danke k1l, das war genau das Problem, und ich konnte es in den normalen Maus-Settings wieder zuruecksetzen :-)
<pog> wenn alle Probleme so einfach waeren...
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Gut, ich frage deshalb, weil ich das Problem gestern auch hatte. Allerdings nur einmalig, dann war es okay.
<m3t4lukas> aber er lädt aus irgendeinem Problem die Pakete bei einem kompletten Entfernen nicht neu herunter... Kann es sein, dass es bei der ersten Installation einen Übertragungsfehler gegeben haben könnte?
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Wie hast du Virtualbox installiert? aus den Paketquellen von virtualbox.org?
<SheepInPanic> Oder die OSE-Edition aus den Paketquellen von Ubuntu?
<m3t4lukas> die OSE
<jonash> prost! kann man denn die natty-cds irgendwie auf ne externe festplatte "brennen"? bzw gibts nen unterschied zwischen "live-usb" und "live-usb-hdd"
<jonash> wg. mbr usf
<m3t4lukas> kannste so wie bei nem Live-Stick machen
<m3t4lukas> aber besser ist das Ganze von der CD auf die Festplatte zu spielen
<jonash> ich hab halt keine cd
<jonash> also laufwerk
<m3t4lukas> dann das erste...
<pog> hatte jemand ein 10.04 und kann ausprobieren, ob die franzoesischen Sonderzeichen funkionieren, z.B. | e grave| e  was dann entsprechen ein e mit grave geben sollte, und zwar ein zeichen.? 
<pog> ich fand bis anhin keinen Ort, wo man das korrigieren kann.
<jonash> bieten die ubuntumenschen keine usbstick-images an? wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man auch manche ISOs direkt auf sticks dumpen und es funktioniert... mit ubuntu hatte ich da keinen erfolg
<m3t4lukas> pog: du musst nur die tastatureinstellungen ändern... Du hast gerade das Layout Deutsch-Akzenttastenfrei
<jonash> pog: du kannst doch dein tastaturlayout umstellen einfach
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Fällt mir leider im Moment nichts Brauchbares zu ein. Komisch auch, dass es bei dir ständig passiert, es bei mir aber eine einmalige Sache wa (bisher). Ich beschäftige mal Suchmaschinen damit.
<C_Classic> Frage: Ich habe einen ext. Touchscreen-Monitor an meinem Notebook. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch Dualview nutze passt der Touchscreen nicht mehr (behandelt beide als einen großen Bildschirm). Wie kann ich Ubuntu sagen, dass der Touchscreen nur den ext. monitor beachten soll?
<k1l> ,unetbootin? jonash 
<shetlandpony> jonash, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<pog> jonash: was sicher geht, das Iso auf usb dann z.B. mit qemu booten (was zum testen sicher geht).
<pog> zudem gibt's glaube ich tools, wo das so bootbar machen, allerdings kenne ich keine Details.
<m3t4lukas> SheepInPanic: Ich frag mal im englischen Chanel nach
<jahb> jonash: wenn du noch ein lauffähiges ubuntu hast kannst du mit dem usb-creator so ziemlich jedes ubuntu-image auf usb packen. hat bis jetzt bei mir jedenfalls immmer geklappt
<jonash> jahb: hab ich nicht
<k1l> jonash: schau in den link vom bot. 
<pog> ich habe zwei Einstellungen Deutsch Ch Sun-Azent-Tasten und ohne, und ich probieren nochmals beide Einstellungen. 
<jonash> k1l: yo
<pog> das Verhalten, dass franz, Umlaute so gebildet werden, war eingentlich sonst immer im Standard, jonas.
<pog> es berifft auch Gross U Umlaut, das nicht geht, was ich sonst immer brauche.
<dframe> ist es bei unity gewollt das die fenster keine Rahmen mehr haben ? oder ein Bug bei mir ?
<pog> dframe: was ich auf der ubuntu-gnome-Dok gesehen habe, kann man z.B. die Art der Knoepfe konfigurieren, Rahmen vllt. auch.
<pog> na hier im Xubuntu 10.04 gibt Umlaut Gross U eifach ein normales grosses U, was auch nicht korrekt ist, aber kein Doppelzeichen...
<k1l> umlaut gross u?
<pog> grosses ue
<k1l> pog: schau mal nach, welches layout du da benutzt
<pog> normalerweise tippe ich die zwei Punkte dann gross U
<pog> immer Swiss-German
<pog> die Zeichen sind an fuer sich korrekt.
<pog> ausser der Mechanismus mit dem Zeichen zusammenziehen scheint im 10.04 (bei mir jedenfalls) nicht zu gehen.
<pog> Ich kann damit arbeiten, aber da die Benutzerin des Laptops viel franz schreibt, sollte das schon gehen. 
<Luca_Peck> Die 11.04 desktop cd startet mit Gnome. Wie kommt man zu Unity.?
<k1l> Luca_Peck: unity benötigt 3d. wenn die graka oder die treiber nicht passen lädt es gnome2 
<pog> k1l: leider ist es so, dass mit Akzenttasten die Umlaute nicht gezeigt werden, und ohne Akzenttasten ein Doppel-Character angezeigt wird...
<jonash> k1l: hm. kann keine laufwerke in dieser gui auswählen. mal sehn on man die trotzdem irgendwo angeben kann
<pog> ansonsten stimmt die Belegung
<pog> wuesste also nicht wo tunen..
<pog> ich hab mal vor ca. einem Jahr recherchiert, vllt. findet man jetzt das Problem im Web.
<Luca_Peck> Sonst geht 3d
<levu> Ich möchte, dass der Ton von meinem Line In Eingang der Soundkarte dauerhaft ausgegeben wird, und dass ich ihn am Besten in den Soundeinstellungen mit von der Lautstärke steuern kann, wie mache ich das am Besten?
<jonash> ok. das tut net. auch egal, lass mas halt :P
<13WAAMWC8> Hi an alle, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, habe nämlich Probleme Ubuntu auf meinem relativ neuen Laptop zu installieren
<13WAAMWC8> Also es geht um einen Lenovo mit nem sandy-bridge i5 drin und Intel HD3000 Grafik
<wayne> Wenn ich vonder installations-CD boote hab ich schon böse grafikfehler in dem ersten auswahlmenü mit installiere, von erster festplatte starten etc.
<wayne> alles streifig und man kann nichts erkennen
<wayne> also is die kubuntu-alternate-CD, desktop-cd: selbes problem
<wayne> Hab's auch schon über einen USB-Stick probiert, aber, wie ich mir vorher schon gedacht habe, hat's keinen Unterschied gemacht
<pog> wayne: das kann ein bekanntes Problem sein, mit dieser sandy-bridge i5 (ich hab das jedenfalls mal gehoert, dass es Probs gab, wenn ich nichts verwechsle).
<wayne> Danke für die Antwort. D.h. meine Hardware wird einfach noch nicht unterstützt und ich muss abwarten?
<pog> wayne: das kann sein, aber ich referiere eine Frage, die mal gestellt wurde, ob das Problem geloest sei. Das weiss ich nicht.
<pog> was installierst Du den fuer eine Ubuntu-Version? Je nach dem kann die Kernel-Version eine Rolle spielen.
<deem> wayne: du kannst mal auf der alternate cd versuchen "F6" zu drücken und dann die Bootparameter zu ändern.
<deem> mal mit "vga=0" parameter testen
<pog> wayne: Du kannst versuchen in einem Komatibiltaetsmodus wie vga zu starten.
<wayne> also einfach mal blind F6 und dann "vga=0" eingeben?
<deem> wayne: ne. nicht blind. da wo die sprachauswahl ist. oder siehst du die auch nicht?
<wayne> nee
<pog> mit den bootoptionen gibt es viele Moeglichkeiten, am besten vllt mal auch im Wiki nachschauen (ev cheatcodes), und oft kann man es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass die Grafik startet.
<wayne> Das ist ja mein Problem
<wayne> Selbst dieses erste Menü wird nicht richtig angezeigt
<pog> wayne: ah schon der Comando-Bildschirm zeigt nicht an..
<pog> das waere natuerlich uebel.
<wayne> Hab natürlich schon ein wenig gesucht, ob irgendwer ähnliche Probleme hatte, aber habe nichts gefunden, immer nur Grafikprobleme nach der Installation
<pog> wayne: ah, so.
<deem> wayne: ich hatte das auch. allerdings hab ich diesen ersten auswahlbildschirm noch gesehen
<deem> dadurch konnte ich dann per "F6" die Parameter ändern.
<erwin> hallo
<pog> hast Du sicher auch recherchiert genau mit Deinem Laptop Typ? wayne. Das kann was bringen.
<erwin> ich habe ein problem beim booten über nfs
<deem> ,frag? erwin 
<shetlandpony> erwin: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<wayne> das einzige was ich sehe ist kurz die ausgabe: 'Error: "prefix" is not set'
<wayne> und dann streifen
<pog> wenn der Laptop ganz neu ist, machst Du etwas Pionierarbeit...
<erwin> das system bleibt bei looking port of RPC 100003/2 on 192.168.2.1 hängen
<erwin> was köönte das sein?
<wayne> pog: Also ich habe einen Lenovo B570 mit nem i5-2410, vor 2 Wochen gekauft
<erwin> nfs müsste gehen da er den kernela cuh schon mit nfs holt
<erwin> auch
<pog> gibt's ein dhcp-server irgendwo im Netzwerk, und antwortet dieser? 
<erwin> nur das einbinden des rootfs geht nicht
<pog> ah..
<erwin> hab es ohne dhcp gemacht
<erwin> mit fester ip
<pog> also der Mount auf den NFS-Drive geht irgendwie nicht... erwin
<erwin> den kernel holt er sich auch schon vorher mit nfs deswegen wundert mich das es es nicht geht
<pog> das ist komisch, aber dennoch muss das System das nfs mounten.
<pog> und wenn Du versuchst das Root von Hand zu mounten, bist Du in der busybox?
<pog> kann ja irgendwie sein, dass der Installation ein Treiber fehlt. 
<pog> gibt's ja machmal sogar, wenn man bootet, dass das Root nicht gemountet werden kann, wenn der Treiber nicht vorhanden ist. Grub kann den Kernel halt irgendwie holen.
<pog> es gibt andere Schweizer, die das Umlautproblem haben, fuer U-Umlaut geht wenigstens Shiftlock U. 
<erwin> wie kann ich den root von hand mounten?
<pog> hast Du das mal angeschaut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS  ich weiss nicht, ob man -t nfs noch angeben sollte, oder die IP. 
<T-One> der ubuntu live session user, wird der beim start der livecd generiert oder ist der schon fix angegeben?
<T-One> ich hab hier ne livecd an der ich nur die resolv.conf ausm squashfs löschen möchte, wenn ich dann alles wieder in ein squashfs packe fehlt mir beim start der livecd user und ich bleib beim gdm anmeldefenster stehen....
<deem> T-One: das ist idr ubuntu ohne passwort
<T-One> geht leider nicht :(
<T-One> im squashfs in der passwd und shadow steht der ubuntu user auch nicht
<T-One> ich glaub den erstellt er beim start, und macht das bei mir nicht korrekt
<T-One> keine ahnung warum....
<T-One> ist das orignal squashfs irgendwie signiert?
<pog> ich fand im ueberigen grad eine Loesung zu meinem Umlautproblem, ich waehlte die Tastatur "Schweiz veraltet" da reagiert die Tastatur, wie sie muss.
<pog> nur noch rausfinden, wie man das in Xubuntu einstellt (mein Rechner).
<pog> swiss legacy ueber xfce-Panel, und es funkt korrekt.
<pog> T-One: die resolv-conf wird doch normalerweise jedesmal neu beschrieben.
<pog> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der User bei der Live-CD immer genieriert wird.
<T-One> ich brauch nen speziellen DNS
<pog> kannst Du mit mount squashfs nicht feststellen, was der fuer User hat? muesste irgendwie doch ersichtlich sein.
<T-One> den geb ich nicht über DHCP raus, ist ne sache mit nem quarantäne-netz in ner DMZ....
<T-One> wenn ich beim gemounteten squashfs in die passwd oder shadow schaue gibt es den livecd user schon garnicht
<pog> Ah, dass die Boot-CD das grad automatisch korrekt macht... 
<T-One> daher gehe ich stark davon aus das dieser beim booten erstellt wird
<pog> o.k.
<erwin> wer kegt die reihenfolge der init.d skripte beim booten fest
<erwin> legt
<erwin> ?
<T-One> erwin, /etc/rc.d/ ?
<T-One> 1 bis 6 sind die runlevels und die nummern geben die reihenfolge an
<pog> man kann ja beim DHCP grundsaetzlich konfigurieren, ob man einen bestimmten DNS will. Nur wie man das bei einer Live-CD umconfiguriert ist die Frage.
<T-One> naja, dann ist jedoch das problem das jeder client in diesem netz via DHCP diesen dns bekommt
<T-One> und genau das soll nicht der fall sein
<koegs> evtl. mit dem toolkit ne komplett neue Live-CD erstellen und nur resolv.conf ändern :)
<pog> kann man das nicht nach dem boot-up per Script korrigieren? quasi als letzer Schritt.
<pog> oder von Hand
<T-One> könnte man sicherlich, aber die frage ist ob da der ubuntu livecd user nicht auch weg ist
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization <- vielleicht steht hier was hilfreiches, gerade keine lust das zu lesen
<pog> kennt jemand eine Linux-Distro, wo man einen PC starten kann (ohne Bildschirm und Tastatur) der dann grad am Netz ist als Server fungieren kann (speziell Samba). Moechte mal meine alten PC's die Daten anschauen und gewisse zusammencopieren.
<deem> pog: ne livecd
<deem> aka netzwerkboot
<koegs> poq: siehe oben :)
<pog> wenn moeglich.
<koegs> ups, meinte pog
<deem> koegs: du hast doch pog geschrieben :P
<koegs> deem: kauf dir ne brille
<T-One> koegs, ha, doch da ist irgendwas bezüglich dem livecd user erwähnt, ich glaub das könnte was sein ;)
<deem> koegs: warum so gereizt?
<koegs> pog: nen kollege hat mit dem live-cd anpassen mal was gebastelt, wo dann automatisch nen VNC server startet, der rest war fingerübung
<koegs> deem: nix gereizt, aber du solltes genauer hingucken
<pog> (bin froh, dass der Rechner der Bekannten wieder tadellos funkioniniert...).
<pog> koegs: ja sowas, aber wenn moeglich moechte ich schon gar nicht tastatur und Bildschirm anschliessen muessen um zu booten oder korrigieren.
<koegs> brauchst du dann doch nicht
<koegs> du wirst nur unter umständen nicht drumherum kommen, wenn das bios sich weigert ohne Tastatur zu starten :)
<pog> ja, muss mal schauen, wie man sowas hinbekommt, das waer genau das. 
<pog> koegs: das kann eben auch sein.
<koegs> da kann aber dann ubuntu nix für
<zero_> hallo wie entpacke ich  mit file roller eine rar Datei die mit passwort gesichert ist ?
<pog> tastatur kann ich ja relativ einfach einstecken, Bildschirm ist immer so doof. Und ich hab nicht soviele.
<koegs> pog: dann noch sicherstellen, dass er von CD bootet... aber das ist alles OT
<SheepInPanic> zero_: Muss es unbedingt der file-roller sein? unrar macht nämlich einen ziemlich guten Job
<zero_> ne natürlich nicht der ist halt bei Ubuntu 11.04 dabei
<zero_> unrar isst das ein Programm ?
<SheepInPanic> zero_: jups
<zero_> wie benutze ich unrar, hat das Programm ein GUI ?
<SheepInPanic> zero_: recht einfach im Terminal: unrar x datei.rar -pDeinPasswort
<SheepInPanic> zero_: Sorry, ganz richtig wäre: unrar x -pDeinPasswort datei.rar (Reihenfolge) :)
<zero_> als ich ubuntu 10.10 benutz habe hat der file-roller die rar datei auch entpackt, weis leider aber nicht wie ich das gemacht habe :(
<SheepInPanic> zero_: Vermutlich hat er auf unrar oder unrar-free zurückgegriffen
<SheepInPanic> zero_: Also im Hintergrund, für dich nicht direkt sichtbar
<zero_> kann ich das jetzt auch so machen ?
<SheepInPanic> zero_: Da bin ich überfragt. Eventuell reicht das Nachinstallieren von unrar schon. Ich habe file-roller nie eingesetzt. Die Frage muss ich wieder an den Channel geben
<zero_> na ok thx für deine hilfe werde mal testen
<SheepInPanic> jo
<T-One> koegs, danke, schaut aus als ob es jetzt klappt, wenn die filesize des neuen systems nicht mit dem alten übereinstimmt legt er den livecd user aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht an, jedenfalls war dein link sehr hilfreich, danke
<lumines> Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man das Klickverhalten beim Arbeitsflächenumschalter mit Unity beeinflussen kann? Momentan braucht man ja einen Doppelklick, um die Arbeitsfläche zu wechseln.
<lumines> Wahrscheinlich geht das aber auch eher in Richtung Compiz, bin mir nicht sicher wo es dazu überhaupt Einstellungen gibt
<SheepInPanic> lumines: Rechtsklick wäre eine schnelle Alternative. Die Frage ist, ob man sich das angewöhnen mag und kann
<hardcore> wie finde ich denn raus wo "einfo" drin ist?
<hardcore> in welchem paket
<SheepInPanic> hardcore: auf packages.ubuntu.com unter search the contents of packages
<hardcore> gibt es da kein programm für die shell?
<SheepInPanic> hardcore: apt-file
<hardcore> thx :)
<m3t4lukas> Hey Leute, wo finde ich denn die heruntergeladenen Pakete?
<m3t4lukas> Ubuntu 11.04
<ppq> m3t4lukas: /var/cache/apt/archives. aber was hast du vor?
<m3t4lukas> VirtualBox ist offenbar beim Download beschädigt worden...
<m3t4lukas> Löschen und neu installieren
<T-One> zu früh gefreut, geht doch nicht
<ppq> m3t4lukas: 'sudo apt-get clean' macht das für dich
<lumines> SheepInPanic: thx, ich hab gerade noch eine bessere Lösung gefunden
<lumines> http://i.imgur.com/pf1y5.png
<lumines> An Shortcuts hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht
<lumines> Da geht ja einiges mit Unity
<m3t4lukas> okay
<lumines> Das Problem ist, dass eine Freundin von mir total unglücklich mit Unity ist
<lumines> Unter anderem weil eben manche Sachen anders funktionieren als mit Gnome 2
<lumines> Sie sagt zwar, dass sie grundsätzlich keine Angst vor Neuem hat, aber irgendwie gibt es auch keinen rationalen Grund, warum man es nicht am Laptop nutzen sollte
<lumines> Irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie man sie da besser ranführen könnte?
<lumines> Die Shortcuts wären ja ein Anfang
<lumines> Aber die will sie wohl nicht ausprobieren, weil sie schon zu sehr frustriert ist
<m3t4lukas> vllt solltest du ihr beibringen, dass man am PC lesen muss...
<m3t4lukas> was offenbar viele Menschen einfach nicht verstehen woll..
<lumines> Nun ja, sie liest nicht gern Sachen auf Englisch :/
<m3t4lukas> ???
<m3t4lukas> das gehört dazu...
<lumines> Dabei hört es wohl auf
<m3t4lukas> ich war 13 als ich mich für Linux entschied, damals wars auch auf Englisch (ist nicht einfach, sich als 13-Jähriger von den Spielen zu trennen...)
<lumines> Irgendwie schade, weil Unity anscheinend echt gute Shortcuts hat
<dframe> dann starte doch Unity classic oder installiert ihr Gnome2 problem gelöst :-)
<lumines> Will sie auch nicht
<lumines> Warum auch immer
<m3t4lukas> ???
<lumines> Nun ja, ich lass sie jetzt wohl erstmal in Ruhe
<m3t4lukas> frauen...
<tobago> sash_: ich weiss, das der treiber bei ubuntu shipped ist. er ist ja auch installiert worden und versucht eine verbindung zum wlan-router aufzubauen. aber es kann keine verbindung aufgebaut werden.
<tobago> "iwlist scan" muss ich machen, wenn ich wieder dran sitze.
<lumines> m3t4lukas: Ich vermute ja fast, dass in ein paar Wochen alles wieder in Ordnung ist ...
<m3t4lukas> ich auch :P
<lumines> "Ja, ist doch irgendwie besser" und so
<lumines> *g*
<m3t4lukas> oder stunden, oder Tagen...
<m3t4lukas> weiß jemand Ops das Nvidia Graphics SDK auch für Linux gibt?
<m3t4lukas> *obs
<m3t4lukas> *ob es
<m3t4lukas> Weil mein Virtual Box loggt mich trotz kompletter Neuinstallation noch immer direkt aus...
<m3t4lukas> Noch jemand da?
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: jups
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: aber auch nicht schlauer als vorhin :/
<m3t4lukas> wem sagst du das...
<omani> kennt einer eine gui für fai?
<omani> außer gosa
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Wann genau landest du wieder im Login? Wenn du eine VM startest oder schon zuvor?
<m3t4lukas> und die paketreparatur sagt auch nix genaues...
<m3t4lukas> sobald ich das Programm an sich starte, ich seh es kurz und schwups lande ich im Login...
<omani> gosa ist von ldap abhaengig. ich hab hier zwar ldap am laufen. werde aber fai nicht ueber ldap laufen lassen
<omani> was ja auch geht
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: merkwürdig. wenn es beim Starten einer VM gewesen wäre, würde die Sache mit Grafikkartentreiber (2D,3D-Beschleunigung deaktivieren) Sinn ergeben. Aber so...
<m3t4lukas> ne, meine Grafikkarte ist bestens unterstützt...
<m3t4lukas> hat auf dem vorherigen System vor 3 Tagen auch supe gelaufen...
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: juhu, mit vboxgtk gibt es angeblich keine Probleme...naja, super Lösung :/
<m3t4lukas> und was kann man da tun?
<omani> kennt einer eine gute quelle, die fai howtos anbietet?
<omani> es gibt so wenige davon
<m3t4lukas> vielleicht weiß Fuchs ja was...
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Gucken ob in der Xorg.0.log ein Crash protokolliert wurde
<m3t4lukas> wo ist die?
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: /var/log/
<m3t4lukas> kay
<m3t4lukas> http://pastie.org/1847224
<m3t4lukas> das isse
<erwin> Wenn ich in meinem home-ordner ein tar file entpacke bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung: Kann mknod nicht ausführen: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<erwin> weiß jemand wa das sein könnte?
<m3t4lukas> dann musst du die rechte an den Dateien haben
<erwin> wie kann ich sehen ob ich diese habe?
<erwin> bzw wie kann ich sie bekommen?
<m3t4lukas> rechtsklick >> eigenschaften >> Rechte
<T-One> so ein schmarrn, jetzt hab ich den "fehler" gefunden, hab das squashfs auf ner fedora 14 maschine entpackt, das ist zwar auch squashfs 4.0, aber jetzt wo ichs auf nem ubuntu rechner nochmal gemacht hab gehts...
<erwin> also die rechte hab ich
<m3t4lukas> wenn da root steht, dann einfach 'sudo nautilus' und diese in dem Ordner auf dich übertragen
<m3t4lukas> komisch...
<Fuchs> ganz schlechte Idee 
<Fuchs> bitte nie auf jemanden hoeren, der sudo nautilus empfiehlt, danke 
<BuZZ-T> hmm... ich kann kein kleines Z tippen, da öffnet sich der Tracker :)
<m3t4lukas> hör auf Fuchs, er weiß, wovon er redet
<BuZZ-T> weiß jemand wo der shortcut gespeichert wird, bZw. hat von dem Bug gehört?
<Fuchs> BuZZ-T: stark abhaengig von der verwendeten Desktopumgebung / Fensterverwaltung
<BuZZ-T> äh ja sry, Ubuntu 11.04 mit Unity
<Fuchs> in dem Fall compiz
<Fuchs> ccsm mal anschauen, ob da etwas konfiguriert ist
<juzam> hiho
<m3t4lukas> Fuchs, wenn du schon mal da bist: Jedes Mal wenn ich VirtualBox öffne loggt es mich aus...
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: da duerfte wohl X sterben, im Log steht dazu aber nichts 
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: ~/.xsession-errors waere mal noch interessant 
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Nutzt du zwei Monitore? Xinerama?
<juzam> nach dem update auf natty (unity ist nicht installiert und ich will auch bei gnome bleiben) wird compiz nicht mehr gestartet, jemand einen tipp für mich, wie ich compiz wieder zum laufen bekomme?
<m3t4lukas> SheepInPanic nein, nur einen Monitor, kein touch oder schnickschnack
<Fuchs> juzam: in einer Konsole starten und uns Fehlermeldungen geben, dann muessen wir nicht raten woran es liegt
<SheepInPanic> Übrigens, grüß dich Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> hoi Panikschaf :) 
<juzam> wenn ich "compiz --replace" aufrufe, dann startet compiz erfolgreich
<m3t4lukas> ~/.xsession-errors http://pastie.org/1847249
<Fuchs> juzam: gut, dann koenntest Du compiz in den Autostart werfen
<Fuchs> ,Autostart? juzam 
<shetlandpony> juzam, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<juzam> (unity-window-decorator:2817): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<juzam> wird noch ausgegeben
<Fuchs> juzam: das kannst Du ignorieren, notfalls nimmst Du halt einen anderen Decorator, sollten Fensterrahmen fehlen
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: nachdem der Fehler aufgetreten und bevor Du Dich wieder graphisch eingeloggt hast, 
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: lies: nachdem Dir X gestorben ist gehst Du auf ein VT (CTRL+ALT+F1) und packst mit pastebinit, das ich Dir vorgestern gezeigt habe, die /var/log/Xorg.0.log und die ~/.xsession-errors in einen pastebin
<juzam> wenn ich compiz im autostart eintrage, wird dann nicht erst metacity geladen und dann durch compiz ersetzt?
<m3t4lukas> okay
<Fuchs> beide werden ueberschrieben sobald Du Dich graphisch einloggst, von daher hilft uns das nichts  (Xorg log behaelt das alte, aber wenn Du eh schon auf die Konsole musst, koennen wir auch gleich beides machen)
<Fuchs> juzam: doch 
<juzam> kann ich compiz nicht auch gleich von gdm starten lassen?
<Fuchs> juzam: ich wuerde es lieber von gnome starten lassen
<m3t4lukas> Fuchs wie ging das nochmal? Ich finde den log nicht
<Fuchs> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m3t4lukas> okay, danke
<m3t4lukas> Fuchs: Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600755, ~/.xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600756
<Fuchs> jap, da stirbt X weg, allerdings merkt man es nur am xsession errors log, im X log steht nichts dazu. 
<Fuchs> letztes vor dem Crash: ** (<unknown>:1522): DEBUG: MaximizeIfBigEnough: VirtualBox window size doesn't fit
<Fuchs> hatten wir die Tage schon mal den Tipp, aber gerne wieder: knips Compiz aus, zum Testen. 
<m3t4lukas> außerdem kann ich mich wenn ich wieder mittels strg+alt+F7 wieder in die Graphische Oberfläche will mich nicht einloggen, stattdessen kommt folgende Meldung: *Stopping System V runlevel compatibility            [   OK   ]
<m3t4lukas> okay...
<m3t4lukas> sry, der log von vorgestern ist weg, wie ging das nochmal?
<Fuchs> metacity --replace & disown
<m3t4lukas> hab genug terminals auf gemacht :P
<m3t4lukas> okay
<m3t4lukas> geschehen
<derLars> beim upgrade von 10.10 nach 11.04 bekomme ich eine meldung: E Fehler. Unterbrechung durch pkgProblemResolver
<derLars> wo kann ich nachsehen an welchen paketen es liegt?
<pacy_> grüßsts euch
<pacy_> blöde frage aber wie geht man am besten vor wenn man mehrere systeme auf einem rechener installiert hat und nur eins benutzt .. kann ich einfach neu partitionieren bzw das system einfach löschen was ich nicht brauch oder bekomm ich dann probleme mit grub ?
<m3t4lukas> Fuchs wieder genau das gleiche...
<Fuchs> m3t4lukas: dann wuerde ich auf launchpad nachschlagen, ob das ein bekanntes Problem ist
<m3t4lukas> die log files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600764 http://paste.ubuntu.com/600765
<m3t4lukas> okay
<derLars> niemand einen Tipp?
<k1l> pacy_: einfach löschen. ein update-grub findet dann die neuen oder nicht mehr vorhandenen anderen OS und passt die liste an
<m3t4lukas> wow, gibts da ne Suchfunktion?
<pacy_> k1l, ich hab langsam das gefuehl du bist n bot der nur hier ist um mir zu helfen :D recht vielen dank
<m3t4lukas> scheint kein bekanntes Problem zu sein...
<m3t4lukas> sind 88 reports und alle was anderes...
<m3t4lukas> ich leg mal eben einen an...
<m3t4lukas> Irgendwas besonderes, was rein sollte, um denen zu helfen?
<derLars> in der main.log steht: failed to SystemUnLock() (E:Nichtgesperrt)
<gotik_> wie krieg ich bei gnome3 die icons für computer und mülleimer wieder auf den desktop?
<LetoThe2nd> gotik_: gar nicht. gnome3 sieht den desktop nicht mehr als ablagefläche vor.
<gotik_> aber man kann ja einstellen, daß nautilus den desktop übernimmt
<m3t4lukas> Fuchs?
<Fredje> gotik_: Vielleicht künnen sie Ubuntu Tweak probieren?
<gotik_> der setzt meines wissens nach nur die schlüssel in gconf und das bewirkt scheinbar nichts. habs aber nur manuel ausprobiert
<Fredje> Ich habe ubuntu tweak installiert um Unity zu modifizieren und da drinnen haben ich einige optionen gesehen um die desktop iconen zu veränderen
<k1l> derLars: hast du vlt mehrere instanzen des paketmanagers offen? softwarecenter, synaptik, aptitude, apt,....
<LetoThe2nd> Fredje: hint: unity != gnome3
<Fredje> LetoThe2nd: Das weiss ich aber Ubuntu Tweak kann auch gnome3 optionen andern
<derLars> k1l: nee, ich habe nur ein terminal offen, ich habe gelesen, das es wohl was mit installierten Fremdpaketen zu tun haben wird, das das upgrade nicht läuft. Aber ich finde nirgends diese "Fremdpakete". Tipp? ich habe kde
<Fredje> LetoThe2nd: Vieleigt künnen Sie mir helfen. Hast du mal probiert windows benutzer ubuntu benutzen lassen?
<Fredje> LetoThe2nd: Ich möchte gern wissen ob es geklapt hat weil ich bei mir in die schüle vieleicht ein ICT lösung mit Ubuntu einführen möchte
<LetoThe2nd> Fredje: a) "du" ist ok b) nein - und stell bitte keine metafragen, oder ob jemand was kennt oder mal probiert hat, sondern frag einfach das, um was es dir im kern geht.
<Fredje> LetoThe2nd: Ok mach ich
<LetoThe2nd> Fredje: was soll ein ICT sein? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICT
<Fredje> LetoThe2nd: Ich meinte das ich die computer in die schüle mit ltsp an einer server hangen will und so unsere alte computer wieder benutzen als Thin Clients. Aber dafür braucht man Ubuntu oder ein andere Linux Distro.
<greenBene> Hi! Ich habe ein Problem: Ich wollte gerade auf ubuntu 11.04 upgraden, habe die CD davon eingelegt und sie als Paketquelle eingefügt. als ich über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung upgraden wollte stand da, das ich ca 690mb laden müsste. Wie kann ich einstellen, dass ubuntu nicht die daten runterläd, sondern die von der cd holt?
<LetoThe2nd> Fredje: keine erfahrung damit. persönlich würde ich dir empfehlen, mal in persona mit deiner örtlichen LUG, oder auch einem systemhaus zu sprechen. die können sicher im gespräch besser helfen als wir im IRC.
<greenBene> ok, trotzdem danke :)
<Kasjopaja> huhu ich wollte mal fragen wie man bei 11.4 in die einstellung kommt?
<Fredje> greenBene: vielleigt hilft dieser seite: http://www.damond.com/cms/upgrading_ubuntu_from_cd_or_iso
<Fredje> LetoThe2nd: Jedenfals danke
<Frickelpit> Kasjopaja: rechts oben beim ausschalter
<greenBene> ich probiers mal eben. danke!
<Kasjopaja> ahh cool
<greenBene> sie wird jetzt eingebunden, aber unten steht noch diese Fehlermeldung: "W: Nicht vorhandene Datei /media/apt/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages wird übersprungen
<greenBene> W: Nicht vorhandene Datei /media/apt/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages wird übersprungen"
<greenBene> ist das schlimm?
<Fredje> greenBene: Bist du sicher das die CD gemount ist?
<m3t4lukas> kann mir vielleicht jemand mit meinem VirtualBox problem helfen? Jedesmal, wenn ich VirtualBox starte, schießt sich der X-Server ab
<greenBene> nicht wirklich! :D
<Fredje> greenBene: ok:P
<greenBene> wie mache ich das?
<k1l> ,mount? greenBene 
<shetlandpony> greenBene, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fredje> greenBene: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/
<greenBene> jetzt ist meine windowspartition ausgehängt :/ ich starte mal eben neu
<Fredje> ok
<jokrebel> hi
<Fredje> jokrebel: Hi
<k1l> greenBene: schau bitte mal in den wiki artikel. einfach in /media zu mounten macht halt keinen sinn
<Kasjopaja> und wie kann man sich bei 11.4 wieder plugins in die taskleiste setzen?
<m3t4lukas> ich frag mich langsam echt, warum das nicht gehen kann mit der VirtualBox...
<Kasjopaja> also ehrlich die oberfäche von 11.4 is doch totaler mist
<koegs> Kasjopaja: zum jammern gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<Kasjopaja> hehe gibts ne möglichkeit wieder die oberfläche von 10.4 drauf zumachen
<Daniel-S-P> du kannst gnome classic auswählen
<Frickelpit> Kasjopaja: im loginmanager einfach ubuntu-classic auswählen
<Kasjopaja> ach echt so einfach? gei
<Kasjopaja> ll
<Kasjopaja> jetzt muss ich nur noch gucken warum vlc nichmehr geht
<jokrebel> ist denn das Upgrade auch schon da?
<Kasjopaja> bei vlc?
<koegs> ,wf?
<shetlandpony> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<trailhunt> hi, kann mir bitte jemand eine Tastenkombination geben, dass ich mich aus unity ausloggen kann?
<k1l> trailhunt: ? klick doch einfach oben rechts und dann auf abmelden
<trailhunt> k1l: Scherzkeks
<trailhunt> k1l: die Unity Oberfläche ist down
<trailhunt> Gottseidank nicht meine
<k1l> trailhunt: soll ich das riechen?
<trailhunt> k1l: ne, sry
<k1l> und was heisst: die oberfläche ist down? jedenfalls mit alt+druck+k killt man den xserver
<trailhunt> k1l: Wie komme ich dann wieder auf den Login Screen?
<Frickelpit> automatisch
<trailhunt> oh, danke, wurde mir auch gerade gesagt
<trailhunt> k1l: Vielen DANK
<basti> mit welchem player kann man denn die *mov dateien der apple trailer seite schauen? das sind ja keine kompletten dateien, sondern nur eine art link. mit mplayer/vlc/xine/totem geht es schonmal nicht
<Hades> kann ich unity ohne probleme mit gnome 3 ersetzen?
<phiL> Seit dem Update von Ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04 habe ich irgendwie Probleme mit der Farbdarstellung. Egal ob mit Unity oder mit dem Fallback Gnome. z.b. in Thunderbird sind die "Abrufen" und "Verfassen" Buttons lila. Oder hier bei den Bildern auf der Page sind die Farben total daneben.
<phiL> http://auto.suzuki.de/auto/live/modelle/der-neue-Swift/5tuerer/farben.html
<phiL> da ist das "rote" blau und die Scheinwerfer sind grün
<phiL> browser firefox
<schweegi> wo bekomme ich die CalDAV unterstützung für evolutiuon wieder her? Mir wird in Evolution nur WebDav angezeigt
<phiL> Themes habe ich keine für Thunderbird oder Firefox installiert
<leszek> hi
<Guest41032> weiß jetzt nich ob offtopic is
<ngc2997> wie sieht eigentlich mittlerweile die flash unterstützung für amd64 aus? läuft das immer noch über ia32 wrapper? stabil?
<Fuchs> laeuft nativ, genau so instabil wie mit einem wrapper ohne ohne. Also ist Muell weil es Muell ist, nicht wegen 64 bit
<Fuchs> und falls Du eine nvidia Karte hast: Beschleunigung ueber die GPU geht nur auf 32 Bit 
<ngc2997> Fuchs: ok, thx - auf die beschleunigung kommts mir nicht mal an (ATI karte)... flash war bisher der letzte rest, der mich von 64bit abgehalten hat, müll hin oder her; ein besonderer liebhaber von flash bin ich auch nicht.. :)
<Fuchs> gut, dann: laeuft nativ. 
<ngc2997> prima, thx
<omani> wie heißt das programm mit dem bunten (gelb, rot, grünen) text beim bootvorgang, der alle hardwarekomponenten automatisch erkennt und konfiguriert?
<omani> gibts z.b. bei knoppix
<omani> hotplug wird dabei benutzt
<omani> weiß einer was ich meine?
<lex_5> htop
<lex_5> nrr
<Robert_Zenz> omani, splash aus den boot parametern nehmen.
<Pilatus> sagt mal kann ich irgendwo einstellen das unter der Aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht mehr angezeigt wird das eine neue Ubuntu Version verfügbar ist ?
<omani> Robert_Zenz: was hat bitte splash und grub mit hotplug zutun?
<omani> du hast glaub ich nicht verstanden, was ich gemeinte habe
<dAnjou> Pilatus: starte unter gnome system -> systemverwaltung -> software-paketquellen
<dAnjou> dann reiter aktualisierungen
<dAnjou> dort ganz unten die kombobox
<Pilatus> dAnjou: thx 4 Info 
<derlehmann> hallo 
<derlehmann> hab hier nen htpc mit xbmc mit nem externen esata hdd! problem ist nun das wenn die platte aus ist der htpc beim booten stehen bleibt mit der meldung das der mountpoint nicht verfügbar ist und ich "s" oder "m" drucken soll   
<derlehmann> kann mir da jemand helfen sicher nur ne änderung in der /etc/fstab
<SheepInPanic> derlehmann: die Platte wird also für den Bootvorgang ansich nicht benötigt? Reine Datenplatte?
<rumpe1> derlehmann, füge "noauto" zu den mountoptionen in der fstab... oder entferne "auto". Dann wird sie nicht mehr beim booten eingebunden.
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> gerade das neue 11.04 geupdatet aus 10.04 heraus. jetzt zeigen meine 2 extra monitore kein fensterdekor mehr
<kempo> und ich kann nix tippen -.-
<rumpe1> ... "aus 10.04 heraus" ? o.O
<kempo> jo update/upgrade
<rumpe1> geht doch überhaupt nicht
<kempo> doch ich hatte nen update hinweis bekommen
<rumpe1> 10.04->10.10->11.04 ginge
<kempo> ja 10.10, sorry!
<kempo> Xorg: No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<kempo> ich prob mal was :)
<richyw> habe 11.04 gestern installiert heute compizconfig einstellmanager installiert und ein paar einstellungen vorgenommen, jetzt habe ich unter unity keine panel mehr also nur noch desktop, weiß nicht wie ich das rückgängig machen kann
<dAnjou> richyw: alles zurücksetzen, kannste noch klicken?
<dAnjou> programme aufrufen?
<richyw> wie gesagt habe nur desktop also nur hintergrundbild sonst nichts
<lex_5> warum wird bei natty nach einem sudo update-grub der hintergrund des grub-menü immer lila dargestellt, obwohl ich das voher in der grub.cfg raus genommen hatte?
<rumpe1> lex_5, weil die grub.cfg nach jedem update überschrieben wird
<lex_5> ja aber mit was
<rumpe1> lex_5, daher soll man da auch nicht drin rumkonfigurieren
<lex_5> is mir schon klar
<rumpe1> lex_5, dafür gibts mittlerweile /etc/default/grub
<rumpe1> und nach der anpassung dieser config update-grub erneut ausführen lassen
<lex_5> da gibt es nix für den hindergrund
<lex_5> wo steht das es lila wird?
<richyw> gibt es eine möglichkeit das terminal mit der tastatur aufzurufen?
<rumpe1> richyw, kein plan von unity... alt-f2 vielleicht?
<SheepInPanic> richyw: Strg + Alt + T wäre die Tastenkombination
<dAnjou> richyw: es gibt ttys .. erreichbar mit strg + alt + F[1-6]
<derlehmann> SheepInPanic: ist ne reine Datenplatte!
<SheepInPanic> derlehmann: Dann setzte den Tipp von rumpel mit "noauto" um
<richyw> ok und wenn man sich nur abmelden will? denn ich will nicht jedesmal neustart machen wenn auf gnome wechseln will
<derlehmann> SheepInPanic: aber dann muss ich sie nach den booten manell booten?
<rumpe1> richyw, ins terminal: "sudo service gdm restart"
<SheepInPanic> derlehmann: booten? mounten meinst du?
<richyw> ok danke
<iLeak> wurde wahrscheinlich heute schon zigmal gefragt, aber... wo kann ich bei ubuntu 11.04 wieder auf Gnome 2 zurückstellen? Unity und Gnome 3 sind mir zu klobig
<Frickelpit> rumpe1: iLeak im loginmanager
<Frickelpit> äh
<Frickelpit> iLeak: 
<lex_5> wo wird die hintergrund farbe des grub-menü per default festgelegt?
<iLeak> ah ok den such ich mal, danke
<rumpe1> iLeak, wie Frickelpit meinte: ausloggen, user wählen, unten als session "classic" wählen..
<Kasjopaja> ich hab mein bildschirm von der externen grafik karte zu der onboard grafik karte gewechselt aber jetzt zeigt der nichmehr den anmeldebildschirm an wie kann ich das umstellen?
<rumpe1> iLeak, hast du gnome3 installiert übers ppa?
<iLeak> ne gnome 3 hab ich nur auf den screenshots mal angeschaut
<rumpe1> iLeak, sehr gut... das kann momentan noch gnome2 verbuggen
<iLeak> hm bin vorhin auf "abmelden" gegangen habs aber nicht gefundne
<rumpe1> iLeak, im loginmanager?
<iLeak> kann man den per befehl aufrufen?
<iLeak> dann wärs einfacher zu finden ;)
<Frickelpit> iLeak: wenn du dich abmeldest landest du im loginmanager
<rumpe1> iLeak, einfach ausloggen... dann kommt der normalerweise
<iLeak> hm ok ich probier nochmal
<Frickelpit> dort deinen user anklicken und unten dann die session wählen
<iLeak> brb
<derlehmann> SheepInPanic: ja stimmt natürlich
<derlehmann> mounten meinte ich
<iLeak> hm also ich find nachm abmelden keinen loginmanager
<iLeak> da is nur die möglichkeit die barrierefreiheit zu verändern
<iLeak> oder sich mit nem anderen namen einzuloggen
<Frickelpit> iLeak: das ist dein loginmanager
<iLeak> unter barrierefreiheit?
<Frickelpit> klick dort deinen user an, so als würdest du dich normal anmelden und dann unten die session ändern
<lex_5> wie kann man die gdm auflösung ändern, hab meine Auflösung nach dem login geändert (kleiner), im gdm ist sie auf maximal, soll aber wie nach dem login sein
<iLeak> wenn ich den user anklicke lande ich direkt aufm desktop
<iLeak> da kann ich nix einstellen?
<Frickelpit> iLeak: wenn du den user anklickst, wirst du i.d.r. nach deinem passwort gefragt
<richyw> hey die tipps haben nicht funktioniert also wenn ich Strg+Alt+F1 drücke kann ich da kein compiz starten, und das terminal kann ich unter unity auch nicht starten,
<iLeak> nö
<richyw> wie kann ich denn noch auf compiz zugreifen wenn man nur mit der tastatur zugriff hat
<iLeak> das pw kommt erst sobald die desktop oberfläche gestartet ist
<iLeak> bzw is der schlüsselbund
<Frickelpit> iLeak: hast du den autologin aktiviert?
<iLeak> hm kann sein wo schau ich das nacg
<iLeak> *nach
<Frickelpit> systemeinstellungen - anmeldebildschirm
<schweegi> kann es sein, das Launchpad gerade teils unerreichbar ist genau wie die Server von ubuntu? Versuche grad ein Update auf GNOME3 via PPA, doch da kommt  erst gar keine Verbindung zu stande und wenn, dann lädt der mit max. 10 Kb herunter :D
<hdp> Ja, kann sein.
<kempo> re
<iLeak> ah jo, is auf auto gestellt, thx Frickelpit
<kempo> hab fesgestellt das es an metacity liegt. 11.04 nimmt wohl kein metacity als standard
<kempo> welches fenstersystem benutzt 11.04?
<iLeak> da kann ichs auch auf classic stellen, super
<iLeak> Frickelpit: thx, das wars - endlich wieder gnome 2!
<SheepInPanic> derlehmann: Kannst du deine fstab mal bei pastebin.com absetzen und dann hier die URL einfügen?
<derlehmann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400131/
<derlehmann> SheepInPanic: um /media/Datengrab handelt es sich
<kempo> ok wenn ich metacity starte kommen auf den weiteren screens die fensterverwaltung. benutze ich aber "metacity --replace" geht unity verloren. wie kann ich metacity nur auf bestimmten monitoren starten?
<SheepInPanic> derlehmann: Ja, dachte ich mir schon :) Ich würde nun als options "noauto" und "user" hinzufügen
<rumpe1> kempo, laut man metacity:  "metacity --display=DISPLAY --replace"
<derlehmann> SheepInPanic: ok ich werd es mal versuchen, vielen dank für deine Hilfe! wenn ich die platte dann einschalte wird sie dann automatisch gemountet?
<SheepInPanic> derlehmann: Kann ich dir nicht sagen, also mangels Wissen. Ich würde vermuten, dass sie nach einem Doppelklick auf das Symbol gemountet wird
<derlehmann> SheepInPanic: ok vielen dank
<okin> nabend. versuche VPN beizutreten. network-manager zeigt VPN-Verbindung an, aber das Routing und Namensauflösung funktionieren nicht richtig. Ins Netz läufts aber nicht über den Tunnel. Hat jemand eine Idee? (siehe auch http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400132/)
<phiL> hiho. wie kann ich bei unity einstellen, dass ein aktives Fenster beim klick auf dessen Button in der Taskbar wieder minimiert wird?
<okin> oder anders gefragt: was bedeutet es, wenn PING antwortet "sendmsg: Operation not permitted"?
<leszek> phiL: ich glaub das geht nicht
<phiL> ok schade :(
<SheepInPanic> okin: hast du dir irgendwelche iptables-Regeln gebastelt?
<dAnjou_> wie heißtn das nochmal, was ich brauche, wenn mein 32bit system die vollen 4G ram nutzen können soll?
<sash_> PAE
<sash_> Alternativ einfach 64Bit nutzen
<dAnjou_> gibts zu pae was im uu-wiki? ich find nix
<Robert_Zenz> ,pae? dAnjou_
<shetlandpony> Sorry Robert_Zenz, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber pae
<Robert_Zenz> mist...
<dAnjou_> Robert_Zenz: also ich bin kein anfänger ;)
<Robert_Zenz> dAnjou_, ich hätte schwören können der hätte einen Link. ;)
<richyw> mir fehlt die oberste leiste an den fenster mit der ich das fenster verschieben schließen minimierer usw kann wo finde ich diese einstellung?
<richyw> benutze unity
<dAnjou_> richyw: haste alt+f2 parat?
<dAnjou_> oder geht das auch nich
<leszek> gtk window decorator wohl abgekackt
<leszek> oder eben compiz
<dAnjou_> eher compiz
<dAnjou_> bei unity
<SheepInPanic> dAnjou_: Mit welcher Version von Ubuntu bist du denn unterwegs? Seit 10.04 wird eigentlich ein PAE-Kernel installiert, wenn mehr als 3GB RAM gefunden wird
<dAnjou_> SheepInPanic: 10.04 und hier musste ich den noch manuell nachinstalliern
<dAnjou_> so, brb
<SheepInPanic> dAnjou_: Hm, merkwürdig
<richyw> also ich hatte ja eben probleme das ich gar nichts machen konnte, dann habe ich wiederherstellungsmodus gestartet und paar einstellungen vorgenommen das ich meine panels wieder habe.
<richyw> jetzt fehlt mir wie gesagt die leiste alt+f2 funktioniert
<MrSmith> ich habe im Moment ein verschlüsseltes Dualbootsystem mit windows (truecrypt), Archlinux (lvm), Datenpartition (truecrypt) und bootpartition (unverschlüsselt) und möchte jetzt von archlinux auf ubuntu migrieren. Dazu wollte ich die lvm-partition mappen und in diese ubuntu installieren. Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen:  Wie müsste der grub-eintrag lauten, um ein  lvm-Ubuntu zu mounten? Wie "reagiert" Ubuntu, wenn es so gestartet wird?
<MrSmith> Der aktuelle i
<MrSmith> Eintrag ist kernel /vmlinuz26 cryptdevice=/dev/sda3:root root=/dev/mapper/root ro 
<dAnjou_> SheepInPanic: so, da sind sie, die 4G
<Guest15164> lässt sich OOo nicht mehr nachinstallieren unter ubuntu 11.04?
<sash_> Use Libreoffice instead
<Guest15164> wollte ich nur eigentlich nich
<sash_> Weil?
<vheg> guten abend...
<Guest15164> ich an OOo gewöhnt bin
<richyw> dAnjou_: also ich komme jetzt ganz normal durch die menüs und auch an compiz wo könnte ich denn die richtige einstellung finden?
<vheg> Bin das erste Mal in so einem Channel. Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Es geht um das Update auf Ubuntu 11.04
<SheepInPanic> dAnjou_: <Mrburns> Ausgezeichnet! </Mrburns>
<dAnjou_> richyw: um die fensterdekoration (aka rahmen) wiederherzustellen: alt+f2 -> "compiz --replace" (ohne "")
<k1l> vheg: wo klemmt es denn?
<vheg> Das Bootmenü ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Der Rechner ist zwar gerade, nach einer langen Zeit, gestartet aber das  Bootmenü war nicht da?
<vheg> Statt dessen stand da: "Out of screen" ?
<Christian87> musst wohl grub reparieren
<Christian87> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<Christian87> @vheg
<vheg> Christian87. Meinst Du mich?
<Christian87> jop
<vheg> Ah
<vheg> gut, ich lese das mal...
<Christian87> also ne live cd laden und dann sind das 3 befehle
<gschwepp> ,upgrade?
<dAnjou_> richyw: wenn du die compiz-einstellungen komplett zurücksetzen willst, musst du im compizconfig einstellungsmanager auf einstellungen gehen (links in der seitenleiste)
<shetlandpony> gschwepp, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kaizenso> Hallo, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man einen Bugreport für einen Druckerfehler anfertigt? Im neuen ubuntu veranlasst der treiber meinen drucker zigtausend seiten leer zu drucken und am anfang ein dokuemnt mit nem postscript befehl zu drucken.
<sirprof> guten abend zusammen
<dAnjou_> kaizenso: der weg ist: fehlermeldung oder -symptome selbst recherchieren -> dann nach hilfe fragen, falls problem noch ungelöst -> und dann erst bug report, falls immer noch ungelöst
<vheg> Christian87: da ich nur eine Festplatte habe , entscheide ich mich für die Root Methode und melde mich dann wieder. (sudo grub-install )
<richyww> dAnjou_: also dein tipp hat mich nicht weiter gebracht, hast du vielleicht ein tipp wie alles auf ''werkseinstellung'' bringen kann
<_niCe_> hi, bastle grad einwenig an meinem kleinen netzwerk rum, hab da einige sachen aufgeschrieben - http://pastebin.com/FWs0K0vT - kann sind das jemand ansehen und mir evtl. verbesserung vorschläge machen?
<jokrebel> wie bringe ich chromium dazu, wenn ich nur die erste Seite einer Webpage ausdrucken möchte, dass dann nicht trotzdem mehrere Seiten gedruckt werden?
<nexx> _niCe_: zu 2) fällt mir noch mpd ein ;)
<vheg> christian87: Noch da? Ich habe soeben den Rechner neu gestartet. Es steht immer noch "out of screen" da. Google sagt: Die Bildschirmauflösung ist falsch eingestellt?! Und noch etwas ist passiert.
<vheg> Nach dem zweiten Start von Ubuntu 11.04 ist das Menü (Gnome) weg. Statt dessen habe ich große Icons am linken Rand?!
<dAnjou_> richyww: leider nich
<_niCe_> nexx, wenn ich das grad richtig sehe wird das ding aber keine audio ausgaben von teamspeak & videos nehmen
<k1l> vheg: meinst du vlt unity?
<richyww> schade trotzdem danke
<SheepInPanic> vheg: Willkommen bei 11.04, willkommen bei Unity ;)
<Christian87> vheg: du hast jetzt unity
<vheg> toll. das will ich aber nicht! Wo ist das menü?!
<Christian87> dann muss du beim anmelden auf gnome umstellen
<PBeck> hi
<vheg> gut, das kenn ich.
<k1l> vheg: dort, wo du dich anmeldest kannst du unten auswählen, welchen desktop du benutzen möchtest.
<vheg> Ja, weiss ich. Und teste ich gleich. Kann man denn für Grub2 die Bildschirmauflösung einstellen?
<Christian87> ja
<Christian87> schau mal hier
<Christian87> http://fossplanet.com/f12/setting-screen-resolution-grub2-107813/
<nexx> _niCe_: ja, der gedanke ist mir im gleichen moment gekommen :p
<vheg> wieso finde ich das denn nicht mit google?! Also los, ich lese das mal.
<Christian87> ich hab extra nen google führerschein gemacht... ;)
<Christian87> ist hier zufällig jemand in python fit und hätte 5 min für mich?
<k1l> Christian87: ich denke in #python.de sollten ein paar rumhängen 
<vheg> Habe die Einstellungen für Grub2 geändert. Dort stand: GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 warum das denn? Jetzt mit 1024x800 sehe ich auch das Bootmenü!
<vheg> Allerdings sehe ich Sterne ;-) Also es ist grafisch und Debian steht unten. Ist das für 11.04 normal?
<nexus6__> hi
<michaels> hi! habe macbook 2,1 und habe heute natty draufgeklatscht.... leider will mir beispielsweise das "at" nicht funktionieren (auf dem "G"-Key). Irgendwer ne idee?
<patric> hallo zusammen
<Robert_Zenz> michaels, schon das eingestellte Tastatur-Layout geprft?
<leszek> michaels: ist das richtige mac keyboard layout ausgewählt ?
<patric> ich habe da wieder mal ein kleines problem
<tetsuya> hi. kann mir evtl. einer sagen, wie ich die alte scroll-leiste wieder hinkriege? an den rändern erscheint nun immer automagisch ein neues symbol, wo ich rauf- und runterklicken kann statt einer ordentlichen scrollbar
<leszek> patric: welches ?
<michaels> leszek: moment...
<Frickelpit> tetsuya: man kann dieses symbol auch anklicken und runter oder rauf ziehen
<patric> ich habe mein system via luks verschlüsselt, leider ist die tastaturbelegung dort falsch
<michaels> leszek: "apple-laptop"
<Robert_Zenz> tetsuya, http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<shetlandpony> Robert_Zenz's url: http://tinyurl.com/5r2tk8f | Ubuntu for Beginners! Tutorials, News, Reviews and Troubleshooting: Disable Overlay Scrollbars in Ubuntu Natty (Tip)
<tetsuya> Frickelpit: jau, hab ich gesehen. hätte es trotzdem wieder gern wie vorher...
<patric> aber nur beim booten, beim starten von ubuntu ist die tastatur richtig
<leszek> patric: aber du kriegst es entschlüsselt. Ich nehme mal an es ist eine englische tastaturbelegung
<Frickelpit> tetsuya: glaub nicht, dass das geht
<patric> so wird es sein
<patric> $ja ich kriege es hin, leider möchte ich noch ein zweites, dass ich via terminal hinzugefügt habe
<tetsuya> Frickelpit: ich versuche es mal mit roberts link
<leszek> patric: ich bin mir nicht sicher wo luks seine abfrage macht, aber es klingt für mich nach initrd, hast du auf den ttys die richtige tastaturbelegung ?
<patric> aber dort kommt ein y vor und es ist scheisse, jedes mal die tasten zu tauschen
<michaels> leszek: "apple-laptop"
<leszek> michaels: meines wissens gibts viele verschiedene mac keyboard layouts die du ausprobieren kannst, evtl. klappts bei einem
<michaels> ne, habe eben schon alle durch.... :-(
<k1l> tetsuya: hier nochmal ein link zu dem thema: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<leszek> michaels: liegt das @ bei den macs nicht auf alt+L ?
<patric> lezek: sorry bin ein neuling und das sagt mir nichts :-(
<michaels> leszek: neee.... ich habe das eben bei 10.10 schon mal hingekriegt, aber will jetzt partout nicht mehr klappen
<tetsuya> super leute, die firma dankt! :)
<patric> leszek: wo oder wie stelle ich die tastatur um?
<leszek> patric: du kannst mit STRG+ALT+F1 auf eine Konsole wechseln, mit STRG+ALT+F7 wieder zur grafischen oberfläche. Mich würde interessieren ob bei der konsole (tty auch genannt) die richtige tastaturbelegung erkannt wurde
<michaels> paric: unter systemeinstelllungen -> tastatureinstellungen
<patric> michaels: dort ist sie auch richtig
<leszek> michaels: ok da fällt mir momentan auch nix ein außer mal zu schauen ob es spezielle optionen für dein tastaturlayout gibt
<leszek> michaels: also googlen
<michaels> patric: sorry, dann weiss ich auch ned
<michaels> leszek: yep... google hilft
<patric> leszek: leider ist die tastatur bei der konsole via STRG+ALT+f1 auch faltsch und darum kann ich mich dort nicht ein loggen
<leszek> patric: ok da haben wir also den übeltäter
<patric> leszek: und was machen wir mit ihm?
<sirprof> kriege immer dieser fehler meldung wen ich mailx mit ap-get install probiere ..... > Reading package lists... Done
<sirprof> Building dependency tree
<sirprof> Reading state information... Done
<sirprof> apt-get
<leszek> versuchen das keyboardlayout für die ttys einzustellen, ich such nur gerade nach ner anleitung weil ich vermute ein einfaches sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup wird nicht helfen, aber du kannst es mal versuchen und schauen ob ne anfrage nach dem tastaturlayout kommt
<leszek> sirprof: bitte nutze einen nopaste service
<leszek> !nopaste
<sirprof> sorry bin neuling was irc anbelangt
<leszek> paste.ubuntuusers.de texte posten die nicht selber geschrieben sind und länger als 3 zeilen
<leszek> ich glaub der bot ist gerade weg oder mach ich was falsch
<leszek> ,nopaste
<k1l> ,bot? leszek 
<shetlandpony> leszek: ich bin ein bot ;p
<leszek> ah das fragezeichen wohl vergessen oder ? 
<k1l> yep
<leszek> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<leszek> :)
<sirprof> achso ok thx
<patric> leszek: immer noch die faltsche tastatur
<leszek> patric: evtl. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data" in ein terminal eintippen
<patric> leszek: ist nicht installier, soll ich es instl.
<leszek> patric: ja kannst du machen
<sirprof> so nochmals wegen dem fehler .... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400133/
<k1l> sirprof: es steht doch da was das problem ist. mailx ist nicht eindeutig. du musst das spezifische paket angeben
<sirprof> allso muss sagen ich habe seit über 15 jahren nicht mehr mit linux, ubuntu, debian usw gearbeitet ... bin es wieder am auf frischen das zeug
<patric> leszek: finde das packet nicht
<leszek> patric: evtl. gibts das nicht mehr xD
<cronon> hallo. :)
<k1l> sirprof: seit 8.10 wird wohl bsd-mailx empfohlen. mehr dazu unter dem postfix artikel:
<k1l> ,postfix? sirprof 
<shetlandpony> sirprof, Postfix ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix - Weitere Infos im query ...
<patric> leszek: sonst noch eine idee
<d0nus> hi, ich hab mir auf 11.04 gnome3 installieren wollen und das system hats nicht überlebt. wirds bald möglich sein unity und gnome3 schadensfrei nebeneinander zu haben?
<leszek> patric: eigentlich müsste sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup dir ein menü zum einrichten der konsole und somit auch des tastaturlayouts geben
<Frickelpit> d0nus: nein
<k1l> d0nus: offiziell wohl erstmal nicht. es gibt aber wohl fremdquellen, die das versuchen
<d0nus> gnubuntu? :D
<d0nus> gubuntu
<leszek> ubuntu gnome remix !?
<d0nus> ja k für kde, g für gnome und u für unity
<patric> ok
<patric> UTF-8?
<leszek> patric: ja utf-8 ist standard
<leszek> ist aber nur der zeichensatz
<patric> kompiniert - latein, slawisches kyrillisch, griechisch
<patric> ?
<derMicha> hay
<derMicha> hat irgendwer von euch eine ahnung, warum ich immer x86 executables bekomme, wenn ich eigendlich für ARM compile?
<derMicha> ich benutze den befehl CROSS_COMPILE=/usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi- ARCH=arm make
<derMicha> (die toolchain liegt auch dort und /eigendlich\ habe ich auch die PATH variablen gesetzt, Ich arbeite auf einem Ubuntu 10.04.1 amd64)
<leszek> patric: latein
<Guest27757> gibt es eine möglichkeit die fensterleiste transparent erscheinen zu lassen?
<leszek> fensterleiste = Titelleiste von fenstern mit maximieren und minimieren knöpfen ? 
<patric> leszek: danke dir, muss aber leider gehen, versuche es später noch mal
<vitus37> hallo, ich machs kurz: kann es bei einem upgrade von 10.10 auf 11.4 zu kompatibilitätsproblemen zu den installierten programmen kommen?
<leszek> vitus37: das ist unwarscheinlich aber nicht unmöglich
<RedNifre> Howdy!
<leszek> vitus37: das wird dir aber vor der Installation also dem Upgrade schon angezeigt
<vitus37> gut, danke leszek. :)
<RedNifre> Kann man in Unity den "Arbeitsflächenumschalter" auch auf eine Bildschirmecke legen? So wie in Compiz? Immer erst auf das Icon zu klicken oder Win+S zu drücken ist mir zu umständlich.
<Guest27757> leszek: jap die meine ich
<RedNifre> Ich meine dass ich die Maus einfach nur in die untere rechte Bildschirmecke bewegen muss um alle Desktops zu sehen, ohne dass ich überhaupt klicken muss. Geht das irgendwie?
<sash_> obere linke
<Guest27757> und noch eine frage: gibt es irgendwo eine option dass ich zwei monitore ansteuern kann?
<RedNifre> Mit den Monitoren habe ich auch ein Problem, ist es eigentlich möglich, gleichzeitig einen HDMI- und einen VGA-Monitor anzuschließen? Wenn ich beide dran habe geht nur der VGA-Bildschirm an, der HDMI wird dann nicht mehr gefunden.
<RedNifre> .oO(Aber vielleicht liegt das auch an meinem Nettop)
<k1l> Guest27757: arandr oder halt der treiber deiner graka
<deem> wenn ich von 10.10 auf 11.04 upgraden würde. würde er mir beim unity installieren gnome deinstallieren?
<Frickelpit> nein
<RedNifre> Da bei einer Neu-Installation auch noch Gnome dabei ist ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.
<k1l> gnome2 bleibt als fallback für 2d drauf
<Guest27757> k1l: wie kann ich auf den treiber zu greifen?
<k1l> Guest27757: welche karte? welcher treiber etc...
<deem> sehr schön
<RedNifre> Kann ich den unscharfen Fenster-Schatten irgendwie abschalten oder abschwächen?
<Guest27757> k1l: gtx 460 nvidia treiber
<leszek> Guest27757: du kannst dir den ccsm holen dort lässt sich ne menge einstellen unter anderem lässt sich auch ein anderes fensterdecor wählen, wenn man z.B. emerald installiert hat
<leszek> Guest27757: bei der nvidia karte im entsprechenden nvidia-settings tool
<leszek> die kochen da noch was eigenes :)
<k1l> RedNifre: iirc nein. schau mal im planeten auf uu.de da gibts einige beiträge zu unity. grade der von drice ist sehr gut in der hinsicht
<Guest27757> leszek: jap gerade gefunden, danke :)
<Guest27757> ok twinview klappt, aber wie bekomm ich jetzt den ton via hdmi mit rüber?
<leszek> Guest27757: ja das ist was schwieriger, ich weiß nicht ob das schon geht
<Guest27757> also die option gibt es, aber es kommt kein ton raus
<RedNifre> Also sehe ich das richtig, dass man "Alle Desktops anzeigen" nicht auf eine Bildschirm-Ecke legen kann? Ich MUSS den Hotkey oder den Button links benutzen? :(
<leszek> RedNifre: ich denke das lässt sich über ccsm einstellen
<RedNifre> Okay, ich schau mal...
<Guest27757> hat jmd eine idee, ob ich etwas vergessen habe, einzustellenß
<RedNifre> Da der Schatten jetzt wohl Teil des Themes ist: Ist es sehr aufwändig, sich ein eigenes Theme zu bauen, das genau so aussieht wie das Standard-Theme, nur eben mit schwächerem Schatten?
<lumines> Gibt es wirklich drei verschiedene Scrolleisten mit Unity oder ist das ein Bug?
<lumines> http://d.pr/AsCy
<leszek> lumines: spontan fallen mit die alten gtk+ scrolleisten, die neuen und die qt4/kde scrolleisten ein
<k1l> lumines: die hinterste ist die geplante overlay scrollleiste, aber nicht alle programme unterstützen das schon (siehe beim terminal). ff überschreibt eh die theme vorgaben
<lumines> Kann man die neuen irgendwie ausstellen?
<leszek> lumines: und das es im terminal schwarz ist macht es nicht zu einer anderen scrolleiste
<k1l> lumines: scroll mal hoch, hatten wir eben erst
<leszek> lumines: ja kann man 
<leszek> link such
<leszek> lumines: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<shetlandpony> leszek's url: http://tinyurl.com/5r2tk8f | Ubuntu for Beginners! Tutorials, News, Reviews and Troubleshooting: Disable Overlay Scrollbars in Ubuntu Natty (Tip)
<lumines> leszek: danke :)
<k1l> ,overlay scrollleisten? leszek ich habe mal einen factoid angelegt. kommt sicher noch ein paar mal die frage
<shetlandpony> leszek ich habe mal einen factoid angelegt. kommt sicher noch ein paar mal die frage: Eine Anleitung um die neuen overlay scrollleisten zu deaktivieren: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<leszek> :)
<Guest39989> ich kann kein gnome-shell theme unter unity benutzen, oder?
<leszek> Guest39989: du machst scherze oder , natürlich nicht ;)
<Guest39989> gibt es denn überhaupt schon unity themes?
<leszek> soweit ich weiß passt unity seine farbgebung an das gtk theme an
<leszek> aber ich habs noch nicht probiert
<Guest39989> sry bin eigentlich immer noch ein noob. ich seh hier gerade nur diese schönen gnome-shell themes und muss weinen wenn sowas nich geht
<Frickelpit> Guest39989: es geht: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mein-erstes-unity-design/
<Guest39989> heißt das denn das soetwas hier http://half-left.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Elementary-3-0-193232931 nicht möglich ist?
<Frickelpit> Guest39989: unity != gnome-shell
<Guest39989> ginge ein umstieg denn ohne probleme?
<leszek> umstieg von unity auf gnome3shell ?
<leszek> es gibt ein ppa dafür aber inwieweit das ausgereift ist kann ich nicht sagen
<Guest39989> leszek: dann lass ich das lieber
<jokrebel> wie bring ich denn meinem ubuntu 11.04 dazu die Lautstärke tatsächlich zu regeln? Momentan kann ich nur auf ganz leise (stumm) stellen. Wenn ich 10% bis 100% einstelle, bleibt der Ton exakt gleich.
<basti> mit was für einem player kann ich denn meinen lokalen upnp server (mediatomb) testen, ohne immer zum tv rennen zu müssen?
<derMicha> woran mag das liegen das bei CROSS_COMPILE=/usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi- ARCH=arm make nur x86 binarys raus kommen?
<derMicha> die PATH und CROSS_COMPILE variablen hab ich richtig gesetzt
<stephan> update-grub zeigt fehler: "ERROR: nvidia: wrong # of devices in RAID set "nvidia_jchehjcc" [1/2] on /dev/sd" damit kann ich irgendwie nix anfangen..
<jokrebel> exit
<jokrebel> uups - sry
<Longbottom> derMicha: Vermutlich benutzt dein Makefile trotzdem gcc und/oder g++. Was willst du denn kompilieren, nach welcher Anleitung?
<derMicha> Longbottom: ich will nach dieser: http://billforums.station51.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20 anleitung libowfat und opentracker compilen
<Guest39989> kann mir jmd sagen, ob das ppa von elementary down ist?
<Longbottom> derMicha: Die Anleitung ist für einen Linux Kernel. Die genannten Programme nutzen sicher ganz andere Makefiles, so dass das dort anders geht.
<jokrebel> gn8
<derMicha> ah kay
<derMicha> ich dachte "make = make" ^^
<derMicha> weist du wie ich das am besten mache wenn ich diese software crosscompilen will? (bei der software wird die source ber svn geholt und durch ein einfaches "make" compilet)
<derMicha> @ Longbottom
<Longbottom> derMicha: Eventuell geht es, indem du CC auf den Cross-Compiler setzt. Oder du musst das Makefile anpassen.
<Fury1> moin, ich versuch sbackup zu bedienen. Wie schaffe ich es das Programm als Root zu starten? gksu sbackup ergibt ganz zum Schluss "Now dropping privileges (to user 'name').
<Fury1> drop privileges: running as name/name. 
<derMicha> ah ok
<FM-Audio> Guten Abend kann mir kurz jemand erklären, wie man von 10.10 auf 11.04 upgraded?
<Frickelpit> FM-Audio: aktualisierungsverwaltung starten
<FM-Audio> da steht momentan nur es ist eine neue version verfügbar 10.10
<Frickelpit> dann hast du 10.04?
<FM-Audio> ja dann ist das wohl so genau
<Frickelpit> was sagt lsb_release -a im terminal
<Longbottom> derMicha: Schau mal ins GNUmakefile von libowfat. Dort steht ziemlich am Anfang: CROSS= . Versuche doch, dort deinen Cross-Compiler einzutragen, vielleicht reicht es ja.
<FM-Audio> 10.04.2
<Frickelpit> FM-Audio: ok, dann musst du erst über 10.10 gehen
<derMicha> ok, ich probier s mal
<FM-Audio> achso, dann ist es wohl einfacher es per Desktop-CD zu installieren
<rebugger> tach die herrn
<FM-Audio> Frickerpit: ist das mit CD einfacher nehm ich an oder
<Frickelpit> FM-Audio: deine tabtaste kann im irc den nick automatisch vervollständigen
<FM-Audio> ah danke das hat mir noch keiner gesagt =)
<k1l> ,sbackup? Fury1 mal in die wikiseite geguckt?
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber sbackupFury1 mal in die wikiseite geguckt
<k1l> ,sbackup? Fury1 mal in die wikiseite geguckt
<shetlandpony> Fury1 mal in die wikiseite geguckt, sbackup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sbackup - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fury1> ist nur bis maverick getestet und ich habe ja ein problem, das programm überhaupt sinnvoll (als root) aufzurufen.
<k1l> Fury1: die meisten wikiseiten sind nur noch nicht für natty getestet und eingetragen, sollten aber funktionieren. (release war ja erst gestern)
<k1l> Fury1: und warum brauchst du root rechte?
<schweegi> habe GNOME 3 unter 11.04 installiert. Scheinbar wurde das GTK-Theme nicht richtig eingerichtet, alles sieht total grau und veraltet und hässlich aus, anders als auf den Screenshots zu GNOME3 im Internet. wie stellt man das ein?
<rtghuzhg> Hi, wie bekomme ich einen link auf eine txt datei in die unity leiste?
<Fury1> da das programm mir sagt, dass ich nur so zeitgesteuerte sicherungen anlegen kan
<leszek> schweegi: gnome-themes-standard hast du installiert aus dem PPA ?
<Frickelpit> rtghuzhg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-are-the-custom-launchers-and-quicklists-created-for-unity dort wird erklärt, wie man einen eigenen eintrag zum dock hinzubekommt
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/65zha99 | 11.04 - What are the custom launchers and quicklists created for Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<schweegi> leszek, ne - wollte es grad übers Terminal nachinstallieren, jetzt kommt im Terminal folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600974/
<leszek> schweegi: dann lösch mal gnome-accessibility-themes
<derMicha> Longbottom: jetzt sagt er mir make: /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden
<leszek> oder machs mit der brechstange und einem dpkg -i --force /var/...
<derMicha> :(
<schweegi> leszek, hat funktioniert und ist installiert, ist ein neustart nötig?
<leszek> neu anmelden nur
<schweegi> okay, bis gleich
<Longbottom> derMicha: Offenbar hast du kein Datei namens /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<derMicha> also die datei /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc existiert
<derMicha> O.o
<html_inprogress> hi
<derMicha> kann das damit zusamen hängen das mein ubuntu 64 bit ist?
<schweegi> leszek, danke, hat geklappt! :) weist du auch wieso GNOME beim installierten fglrx nur herumflackert wenn irgendwelche meldungen auftauchen? habe den fglrx nun entfernt und es geht alles, jedoch überhitzt sich mit dem freien treiber das notebook ab und an^^
<Longbottom> derMicha: Dann gib mir mal die Ausgabe von: ls -al /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc. Und nopaste mal die komplette Ausgabe von make.
<leszek> schweegi: evtl. ist der fglrx zu alt
<derMicha> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 192168 2008-11-18 16:06 /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<schweegi> leszek, ist der aktuellste der mit natty veröffentlicht wurde
<schweegi> oder muss man ihn nach der installation von GNOME3 einfach neu installieren?
<leszek> hmm... vielleicht nen bug. Der Unterstützt vielleicht nicht alle effekte die gnome3 shell braucht
<leszek> ne das bringt nix 
<schweegi> mist, dann muss ich wahrscheinlich doch wieder downgraden :( unity ist mir noch zu buggy..
<html_inprogress> was ist der ubuntu Englisch Channel?
<Frickelpit> #ubuntu
<c_korn> wie kann ich das tray icon von keepassx in unity hinzufügen ?
<derMicha> Longbottom: http://pastebin.com/WYPS8NC5 da steht beides drin
<leszek> c_korn: ich glaub gar nicht xD. Doch es gibt irgendwo ne whitelist für tray icons , aber frag mich nicht wo
<c_korn> leszek: es gibt hoffnung, http://posterous.com/getfile/files.posterous.com/donatoroque/NaNP1vLeYj74VK2yAEILEtK0hmWVkS2pnjuwDZnXduDIleQByEMANRvuiU08/Selection_042.png
<shetlandpony> c_korn's url: http://tinyurl.com/6l6hgsc
<Frickelpit> c_korn: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Einstellungen dconf-editor und dann den schlüssel desktop -> unity -> panel bearbeiten
<c_korn> http://donatoroque.posterous.com/appindicator-in-natty-ubuntu-1104
<Longbottom> derMicha: nopaste mal: ldd /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<Longbottom> derMicha: BTW: Man kompiliert normalerweise nicht als root!
<derMicha> ah ok
<derMicha> wusste ich nicht :)
<derMicha> Longbottom:  ldd ... sagt \tdas Programm ist nicht dynamisch gelinkt
<Longbottom> Woher hast du den Cross Compiler? Passt der garantiert zu deinem System?
<rtghuzhg> gibt es für unity auch zusätlich ein normales programm menu um Anwendungen zu finden? 
<leszek> rtghuzhg: noch nicht
<leszek> aber weils viele ärgert wird bestimmt jemand nen indicator oder so basteln
<derMicha> Longbottom: die fehler von make ohne root ausgeführt siehst du hier: http://pastebin.com/zGtUU4yy
<rtghuzhg> leszek, gut das beruhigt.
<Longbottom> derMicha: Woher hast du /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc? Was sagt 'file' dazu?
<rtghuzhg> wie kann man schnell programme umschalten ALT+TAB geht irgendwie nicht mehr?
<okin> SheepInPanic: nicht, daß ich wüßte. ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus. kontrolliert firestarter iptables? wenn man an den itpables per Hand was ändert, bleibt das nach reboot erhalten?
<Minipluto> guten Abend. Ich habe gelesen, wenn man eine ISO runter geladen hat und die MD5Summe nicht passt, könnte man die ISO mit Hilfe eines Bittorrent Clients ohne kompletten neu-Download wieder zurecht kriegen, sofern man mit dem Torrent (logischerweise) die gleiche Datei runter lädt und als Speicherort den Ord der defekten Datei angibt. Funktioniert das auch mit Transmission? Leider habe ich gerade nicht genug Speicher frei um noch ein ...
<derMicha> Longbottom: file sagt: /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped dazu
<Minipluto> ... Backup von der defekten ISO zu machen. Daher frag ich
<Longbottom> derMicha: Das letzte Mal: Woher hast du /usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc? Bist du sicher, die passt zu deinem System? Die GNU/Linux version von file ist jedenfalls ziemlich alt, ich vermute der Compiler läuft nicht auf deinem Rechner.
<derMicha> ich schau grad wo ich s her hab
<derMicha> Longbottom: ich hab es von http://www.codesourcery.com/sgpp/lite/arm/portal/package3696/public/arm-none-linux-gnueabi/arm-2008q3-72-arm-none-linux-gnueabi-i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar.bz2
<shetlandpony> derMicha's url: http://tinyurl.com/yb4rto7 | 302 Found
<SheepInPanic> okin: Ich kenne nich da auch sonderlich aus, aber ja, firestarter ist ein Frontend für das Erstellen von iptables-Regeln. Wenn du damit also rumprobiert haben solltest, dann hast du dir möglicherweise eine Regel aktiviert, die den ping abfängt oder sonstwie verbietet
<derMicha> Longbottom: kann es vlt daran liegen das ich unter 64bit ubuntu arbeite?
<Longbottom> derMicha: Und die Meldung vom ldd und file passen nicht zusammen, der eine sagt, es ist shared, der andere sagt es ist statisch. Ich schätze, du musst auch den Compiler kompilieren. Aber da bin ich raus, ich möchte heute noch ins Bett.
<derMicha> ok, danke für die hilfe, gute nacht
<derMicha> ;)
<Longbottom> derMicha: Kann auch an 64 Bit liegen. Aber 32 Bit Programme sollten auch unter 64 Bit laufen, wenn die notwendigen libraries installiert sind.
<Longbottom> derMicha: Frage mich übrigens, warum du nicht den Compiler aus dem Repository nimmst. Ich finde da einige mit: apt-cache search gnueabi
<derMicha> hm, ich werde jetzt erstmal ein 32 bit ubuntu installieren und versuchs dann mal mit dem compiler aus den repo
<Longbottom> derMicha: Den Compiler sollte es auch für 64 Bit geben.
<Sophia22> guten abend
<Sophia22> kann mir jemand sagen warum ubuntu 11 bei mir jetzt im livemodus mit gnome läuft? ich dachte da ist jetzt unity am start?
<alles-wird-gut> nach ein update von firefox 4.0 auf 4.0.1 kannn ich keine Links mehr aus Evoluiton (emails) offnen. Feghlermeldung lautet : Kindprozess »/usr/lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<m3t4lukas> GUten Abend :)
<k1l> Sophia22: es ist ubuntu 11.04 (im oktober kommt nämlich 11.10 raus) und unity benötigt 3d. kann sein, dass es wegen treiberproblemen gnome2 lädt
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: update aus den quellen?
<Sophia22> danke k1
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: mir wurde bisher kein Firefox-Update angeboten. Woher hast du das?
<LupusE> hi
<SheepInPanic> hi LupusE 
<m3t4lukas> Funktioniert bei euch der Flashplayer auch so schlecht?
<m3t4lukas> http://www.duckload.com/play/94A72DBEE149EF78
<s|gnal> :source /home/slr/.byobu/profile
<s|gnal> :source /home/slr/.byobu/profile
<m3t4lukas> bei mir ist er nur am Flackern und zeigt andauernd einige elemente nicht an
<alles-wird-gut> nee zusätzliche quellen, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<m3t4lukas> ganz schlimm ist es bei Duckload-Streams (s. oben)
<rtghuzhg> Unity behauptet ich hätte keine Dokumente auf meinem System aber in den Ordnern sind sehr viele. Ist da irgendwo ein indexer der seinen dienst verweigert?
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: Dann hat dieses tolle Update wohl diese firefox.sh gelöscht. so sieht die hier bei mir aus: http://pastebin.com/JDi6Mibi
<SheepInPanic> m3t4lukas: Ja, es flackert und nein, ansonsten habe ich bisher keine Probleme bei Flash feststellen können. Allerdings war ich bisher nur auf Youtube unterwegs :)
<m3t4lukas> Ich habe Ansonsten kein Problem mit der performance meines PC's aber unter Ubuntu 11.04 ist es echt schon an der Grenze dazu, dass ich kaum arbeiten kann...
<alles-wird-gut> SheepInPanic, hmm eigentlich wurde nur der libodrner umbenannt in LIBDIR=/usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen mit diesen PPAs vorsichtig zu sein
<alles-wird-gut>  :/ 
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Symlinke das Verzeichnis
<alles-wird-gut> SheepInPanic, wie genau  soll ich das tun ..
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: Terminal auf: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1 /usr/lib/firefox-4.0
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: Wenn, wie du sagst, /usr/lib/firefox-4.0 nicht mehr vorhanden ist
<alles-wird-gut> thx
<SheepInPanic> jo
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: gibt sich Evolution nun wieder zufrieden?
<alles-wird-gut> yeah rock'n roll :) 
<SheepInPanic> alles-wird-gut: Na immerhin :)
<Astrophysiker> guten abend, ich hab gerade einen freund im icq, der sich der grub zerschossen hat und nun versucht ihn per live-cd zu retten... beim versuch chroot auszuführen kommt bei ihm die meldung: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error, kann da jemand was mit anfangen?
<SheepInPanic> Astrophysiker: Was heißt "zerschossen"?
<Astrophysiker> SheepInPanic, nach dem upgrade auf natty kommt wohl die meldung: grub_put_ not found
<Astrophysiker> grub ist wohl auf der falschen partition gelandet
<SheepInPanic> Blöde Upgraderei immer
<Astrophysiker> richtig ^^
<Astrophysiker> wenn das windoof nicht wäre... ;)
<SheepInPanic> Keine Ahnung wie man da nun am besten vorgeht. Ich habe Grub immer nur mittels Root-Directory-Methode repariert
<Astrophysiker> ich bin vollkommen überfragt... ich hab kein dualboot
<SheepInPanic> Astrophysiker: Dann versuchts doch mal mit der Root-Directory-Methode
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-30
<m3t4lukas> ich geh in die Haia
<SheepInPanic> Verdammt weise Entscheidung um diese Uhrzeit :)
<m3t4lukas> jap...
<m3t4lukas> wenn das meine Eltern wüssten...
<m3t4lukas> nuja, gute Nacht allerseits :)
<Oins> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei 11.04 Programme, die auf das tray icon angewiesen sind (z.B. truecrypt). Weiter benutzen kann? Gibt es da einen workaround?
<basti> lese hier nur so halb seit ein paar stunden mit, aber 11.04 scheint ja einiges an problemen zu verursachen...
<basti> zumindenst bei einem upgrade
<Oins> ja, ich bereue es upgegradet zu haben. Es sind paar wirklich gute Ansätze im gnome 3 enthalten, aber wieso die anderen, gut funktionierenden ideen wieder raus nehmen ?
<Oins> mein tip, falls du noch nicht auf 11.04 bist. lass es
<basti> gut zu wissen
<SheepInPanic> Oins: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Einstellungen#Unity-relevante-Eintraege
<SheepInPanic> Oins: dort speziell: desktop - unity - panel
<SheepInPanic> Oins: Hast du mittels dconf-editor truecrypt zu den Anwendungen hinzugefügt, die ein Trayicon setzen dürfen, dann "unity --reset" ausführen und es sollte, zumindest für truecrypt, funktionieren
<SheepInPanic> Und nein, das ist gar nicht umständlich *seufz*
<Oins> SheepInPanic: Das war's. Danke !
<Oins> Danach such ich schon den ganzen Tag 
<SheepInPanic> Gern geschehen
<Oins> Ich hab letztens in einem Artikel gelesen, dass der große Erfolg von Ubuntu speziell daran zu knüpfen ist, dass es so einfach zu bedienen ist. ;)
<SheepInPanic> Oins: *seufz*!
<SheepInPanic> Also in diesem Fall wäre ein Kontextmenü mit "Allow Programs" oder so etwas deutlich besser gewesen
<SheepInPanic> Aber gut, vielleicht kommt dann in der nächsten Version
<Oins> Hat jemand schon Nachteile vom Upgrade gegen Neuinstallation in Erfahrung gebracht/gemacht. Bin am überlegen ob ich komplett neu mit 11.04 installieren sollte. 
<Oins> lol, jetzt ist mein truecrypt icon wieder weg. auch nach einem erneuten unity --reset
<SheepInPanic> Oins: Hm, vorhin war etwas mit einem kaputtgeupgradeten Grub. Weiß aber nicht, was da genau die Ursache war/ist
<SheepInPanic> öhm
<Oins> Grub lief bei mir problemlos durch. auch zweitsystem (win7) läuft noch
<Oins> ah, scheinbar hat's irgendwas größeres zerballert. mein Alt-F2 bzw. Supertaste führt nicht mehr zum Eingabefenster
<SheepInPanic> Das hatte ich gestern auch mal temporär. Abmelden - Anmelden und das war auch behoben. Kam seitdem nicht mehr wieder.
<Oins> Gute idee. brb
<Oins> Ah, viel besser :)
<Oins> Kann ich die Einträge "Set up chat", "new mail", broadcast etc. aus dem "Briefumschlagssymbol" auch raus schmeißen? brauch da eigentlich nur pidgin
<SheepInPanic> Uff, keine Ahnung
<Oins> hmm. schade. auch uninstall von empathy und evolution lassen's nicht verschwinden
<Oins> naja, vielleicht beim nächsten login/reboot
<Oins> Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein. Kann ich bei den "Files & Folders" in der linken Leiste den "Recent" Bereich ausblenden?
<SheepInPanic> Oins: hmm
<SheepInPanic> Oins: Du stellst Fragen :D
<Oins> Oh ne, die Super+E geht auch nicht mehr. :(
<SheepInPanic> Oins: so ganz einfach geht das mit den Recent Files nicht
<SheepInPanic> Oins: lies mal hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity
<shetlandpony> SheepInPanic's url: http://tinyurl.com/5wx53q3 | 11.04 - How can I keep recent files from appearing in Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Oins> ah, SuperE ist jetzt SuperS :)
<Oins> lol "I sometimes browse erotic media files but ..." das sagt es einfach aus :)
<SheepInPanic> :D
<SheepInPanic> Er ist wenigstens ehrlich ;)
<SheepInPanic> das Löschen der sqlite-Datenbank + zeitgeist-daemon --replace ist zum Säubern ganz toll, aber dauerhaft hiflt das sicher nicht
<Oins> hmm. schade, das gnome activity journal crashed bei mir 
<Oins> oder muss das als sudo gestartet werden?
<SheepInPanic> Hm, habe ich noch nicht verwendet
<SheepInPanic> aber guck dir das mal an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWNe6Bs8Gac
<shetlandpony> SheepInPanic's youtube link:  YouTube - Ubuntu 11.04 : Zeitgeist 
<Oins> also von der usability find ich das neue gnome eigentlich ganz gut. wenn jetzt die paar bugs gebügelt sind, kann's glaub ich ganz gut werden
<SheepInPanic> Oins: lösche ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel und erstelle an gleicher Stelle einen Ordner mit exakt diesem Namen
<SheepInPanic> Oins: dann noch die Geschichte mit rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite uuuund zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<SheepInPanic> Hab es jetzt mal so gemacht und bisher bleibt es sauber
<Oins> für was brauch ich zeitgeist eigentlich. kann ich den getrost deinstallieren?
<SheepInPanic> Hm, weiß nicht ob es dann nicht noch mehr zerbröselt
<Oins> Ach ich lass es erst mal. So viel "erotic media" browse ich dann auch nicht ;)
<SheepInPanic> ;)
<Oins> Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe. Tschö
<SheepInPanic> Bis dann
<pirol> hi. ich hab heute ubuntu 11.04 installiert und hab dann gelesen, dass der catalyst 11.4 powerexpress nun auch unter linux unterstützt ( also dass ich zwischen einer ati und einer intel karte switchen kann um strom zu sparen) klang also verlockend also hab ich das ding fix runtergeladen und installiert. lief nach dem reboot auch alles tiptop die grafikkarte ati 5650 wurde scheinbar 1a unterstützt also dann noch schnell getestet ob das wechse
<pirol> ln auch funktioniert. hab dann im catalyst control center einen punkt gefunden wo mand a wechseln kann . die intigrierte grafikkarte angewählt und rebootet. danach fand ich mich im alten gnome 2.* wieder was ja nicht schlimm ist die ati war scheinbar aus hat man schon an der nicht mehr entsehenden hitze gemerkt. jetz hab ich jedoch das problem dass ich sie nicht mehr einschalten kann, da sich das control center nicht mehr öffnen lässt. hat
<pirol>  irgendjemand ne idee die mir helfen könnte ??
<KNUBBIG> leider nein, aber erzähl mir wenn es klappt, klingt interessant :(
<pirol> hab auch schon nach möglichen terimanl befehelen gesucht um das control center nicht aufrufen zu müssen aber ich krieg dann immer nur :
<pirol> ach verdammt terminal schon geschloßen
<KNUBBIG> ^^
<pirol> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short
<pirol>  diese meldung
<KNUBBIG> schon ATI-Treiber komplett neu installiert?
<pirol> jop. hat auch nix gebrahct
<KNUBBIG> hm das is schlecht :x
<Kasjopaja> huhu ich hab ja ein Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz allerdings wird mir seit dem update auf 11.4 nur noch ein kern angezeigt könnt ihr dazu was sagen?
<jamalaka> Kasjopaja: Wo wird dir der Kern angezeigt?
<Kasjopaja> überall unter systemüberwachung zb oder cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jamalaka> unter /proc/cpuinfo ?
<jamalaka> o0
<jamalaka> :D
<Kasjopaja> ah nachem neustart isser wieder da....sachen gibts
<DerMicha> hay
<DerMicha> ich habe ein problem beim cross compilen: bei libowfat habe ich das makefile angepasst so das es auf meine cross compile toolchain verweist, der eintrag sieht dann so aus:
<DerMicha> CROSS=/usr/local/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-
<DerMicha> CC=$(CROSS)gcc
<DerMicha> bei dem opentracker kommt dieser eintrag aber nicht vor, nur lediglich zwei mal der eintrag CC?=gcc
<DerMicha> wie kann ich dem makefile von opentracker jetzt sagen das ich es mit der cross toolchain compilen will?
<richyww> ich möchte alle einstellungen die irgendwas mit compiz zu tuen haben zurücksetzen, also auf ''werkseinstellungen'' zurückbringen, hat jemand ein tipp für mich?
<richyww> benutze unity
<teknowill> hi
<teknowill> ja moment
<teknowill> welche version?
<teknowill> leicht waere neue benuetzer anlegen
<teknowill> sonst: admin > anzeige > visuelle-effekte - normale
<teknowill> falls die taskbars verlorhen sind gibt es scripts im netz was die weiderhestellen koennen
<teknowill> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5578191&postcount=10
<dreamon> Moin. Hab mit dd eine ganze HDD (sda) kopiert auf ein Image. Wie kann ich da eine Bestimmt Partition dieses Images einbinden mit mount. 
<dreamon> Hab was gefunden.. 
<schweegi> habe mir GNOME3 übe rein PPA installiert, wie mache ich das rückgängig?
<sash_> Deinstallieren und PPA löschen
<schweegi> das PPA habe ich schon entfernt, ich weiß jedoch nicht welche Pakete ich löschen soll, autoremove zeigt mir nix an
<schweegi> gnome3-session z.B. zeigt er mir als nicht installiert an, und das metapaket ubuntu-desktop habe ich schon entfernt
<sash_> Gib mir mal die URL zu dem PPA, dann schau ich mal, ob ich was find
<Guest98518> nach dem upgrade auf ubuntu 11.04 kann mein firefox das mms protocol nicht mehr benutzen (es weiß nicht was es damit machen soll) - dieses Protocoll dient zum empfangen von online streams, kennt jemand eine Lösung ?
<schweegi> sash_: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<sash_> schweegi: Ich denke (Habe nie PPAs benutzt): Du musst die Pakete gdm und gnome-shell deinstallieren. Siehe http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages 
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/5vpjup3
<sash_> schweegi: Dann vielleicht noch gnome-session und irgendwann sollte ein autoremove den Rest auch löschen, ansonsten halt die Pakete, die ich oben verlinkt hab, nacheinander löschen
<schweegi> sash_: ich versuchs mal, danke :)
<sash_> schweegi: Übrigens steht auf deiner Seite: "This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty). This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process." Sollte man vielleicht beachten, bevor man da rumfingert :)
<sash_> schweegi: Die Paketnamen stehen übrigens auch alle auf der Seite, die du verlinkt hast
<schweegi> sash_: das stimmt, das Unity dabei zerstört wird war mir bewusst, da unity aber absolut noch mit Bugs vollgehauen ist wollte ich GNOME3 mal eine chance geben..
<Guest71998> Wie muss der grub2-Eintrag lauten, damit ich den truecrypt-booloader eines verschlüsselten windows laden kann? Für grub1 hieß der Eintrag bei mir http://pastebin.com/afw1HqTT Der truecrypt-bootloader tcboot liegt auf der bootpartition sda2/hd0;1 und windows auf sda1/hd0;0
<xharx> jetzt update ich über ein gemountetes image, aber er holt doch alle 418 paktete aus dem netz. warum?
<xharx> 1418 pakete
<bekks> Weil diie Updates neue sind als der Inhalt der CD.
<bekks> Und du ggf. nicht angegeben hast, dass Du ausschliesslich die CD als Quelle benutzen willst.
<xharx> 1418 pakete?
<xharx> ok, aber sind wirklich 1418 pakete in natty schon veraltet?
<bekks> Ja, wieso nicht?
<xharx> ist das nicht schon das ganze system?
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du da alles installiert hast.
<bekks> Du musst Dir halt anschauen, wad der alles updaten will.
<xharx> ah, das kann sein, thx
<Ubunux> moing
<elmargol> jemand im kopf wie sich die datei nennt wo MAC -> ethernet device zugeordnet wird? also welches device eth0 ist und welches eth1 usw.
<sash_> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<bauruine> elmargol, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<sash_> Meinst du die?
<bauruine> -.-
<elmargol> Ja danke
<sash_> Gerne.
<sash_> :P
<da_rinkes> moin. ich hab heute nacht von 10.10 auf 11.04 geupdatet und sehe im dmesg nur noch meldungen ala "[  259.159395] compiz[3810]: segfault at 2d75b0ff ip 00ce1cbb sp bfc32e6c error 4 in libc-2.13.so[bc5000+15a000]"
<da_rinkes> kennt das jemand?
<fr00d> Hi!
<bekks> da_rinkes: Funktioniert denn sonst alles?
<fr00d> Heute Morgen wollte ich meine Kiste starten, da meinte Grub Error 15. Ich hab nachgeguckt, da fehlt wohl ne Datei. Kann man Grub entlocken welche Datei genau er vermisst?
<da_rinkes> bekks: nein. gnome-terminal beendet sich sofort mit "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und firefox --debug zeigt:
<bekks> Nein, kann man nicht. Aber Du kannst/sollst Grub neuinstallieren.
<da_rinkes> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<da_rinkes> 0xb5f02cbb in ?? () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<da_rinkes> (gdb) 
<bekks> fr00d: Benutzt Du grub oder grub2?
<fr00d> Das ist grub2
<bekks> ,grub2? fr00d 
<shetlandpony> fr00d: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> fr00d: Stichwort "Reparatur".
<da_rinkes> Dienste wie sshd und apache laufen zumindest. MemTest habe ich auch laufen lassen, ohne Fehler.
<da_rinkes> kann das evtl. vom nvidia-Treiber kommen? ich kann leider jockey nicht mehr ausfuehren um nach nen Update suchen zu lassen.
<bekks> da_rinkes: Nein, es liegt eher an den Programmen, weil die mit der libc nicht klarkommen.
<da_rinkes> bekks: dann ist das komisch. sind ja alle vom offiziellen Repo
<bekks> Hast Du Fremdquellen aktiv?
<da_rinkes> nein.
<elmargol> hmm falls meine festplatte fehlerhafte sektoren hat sehe ich das in s.m.a.r.t oder?
<elmargol> mein speicherkontroller auf dem mainboard war fehlerhaft und mein filesystem kaputt. hab das nun repariert. frage mich nun ob das ein softwarefehler war oder doch die platte einen schaden hat
<bekks> Du sagtest doch gerade, dass der RAM-Controller defekt war.
<bekks> Dass dann keine sinnvollen Daten mehr auf ein FS geschrieben werden können, liegt in der Natur der Dinge.
<da_rinkes> hm... das Update hat wohl den nvidia-treiber eh deaktiviert.
<elmargol> bekks: ja das ist schon klar. mich würde nun interessieren ob zusätzlich auch die platte einen hardwareschaden hat oder nicht
<bekks> Prüf halt die Platte.
<bekks> ,smart? elmargol 
<shetlandpony> elmargol, smart [aka festplattenstatus] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus##### Magnetische Massenspeichergeraete #Festplatten# arbeiten im mechanisch-technischen Grenzbereich. Die Frage, ob sie irgendwann versagen, stellt sich daher nicht - interessant ist nur, wann dies der Fall sein wird. Bei den meisten Beschaedigungen ist zwar eine Wiederherstellung durch Spezialisten moeglich, welche aber ausgesprochen kosteninten
<shetlandpony> arstellt.....
<fr00d> bekks: Das hatte ich schon probiert. Ich hab's jetzt nochmal kontrolliert und auch grub-install --recheck behauptet alles wäre in Ordnung. 
<bekks> fr00d: Dann hast Du da irgendwas falsch installiert.
<fr00d> Naja, ich hab ihn gestern ausgeschaltet und heute Morgen wieder an. Zwischendurch ist eigentlich nicht viel passiert.
<bekks> "nicht viel" heisst was genau?
<fr00d> Eventuell kam mit den Updates ein neuer Kernel, der das gerade etwas verhaut.
<fr00d> Ich will jetzt gleich mal gucken was das Bios sagt von welcher Festplatte es denn bootet.
<fr00d> Gibt es da für grub irgendeinen verbose Mode oder kann ich mit ner Tastenkombination in die Grubkonsole wechseln, wenn ich den Fehler sehe, um das Problem weiter einzuschränken?
<bekks> Der Fehler ist "Error 15".
<fr00d> Ja.
<bekks> Da gibts nicht mehr zu sehen :)
<da_rinkes> ok. xterm geht wenigstens. Die GNOME-Sachen sind aber wohl kaputt.
<bekks> Stammen die wirklich nicht aus einer Fremdquelle?
<fr00d> Haha, wenn man von der richtigen Festplatte bootet tut's wieder.
<fr00d> Kann man den grub mbr von Festplatten auch wieder deinstallieren?
<fr00d> Möglichst nicht per dd. Ich will mir die Partitionstabelle nicht gleich mit zerschießen.
<da_rinkes> bekks: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ist leer und in /etc/apt/sources.list stehen nur die natty-quellen und deaktiviert die xbmc quellen
<sash_> fr00d: Einfach Windows nochmal drüber installieren
<Frickel> fr00d: was stört dich daran, dass er im MBR sitzt?
<fr00d> Auf den Datenplatten hat der eigentlich nichts zu suchen.
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<bekks> Tutu ja keinem weh.
<bekks> Und loswerden kann man den tatsächlich nur mit dd.
<fr00d> Solange alles richtig ist ist das nicht schlimm, aber wenn wie jetzt die Reihenfolge der Festplatten im Bios geändert wurde würden alle Datenplatten zwecks fehlendem MBR übersprungen werden.
<bekks> Dann benutz dd ;)
<fr00d> Hmm, ok, dann bleibt's halt so und ich muss zusehen, dass die Kiste richtig eingestellt ist. ;)
<bekks> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX count=1 bs=448
<bekks> Und schon ist der MBR leer.
<bekks> Die 64 Byte danach sind die Partitionstabelle, deswegen solltest in jedem Fall count=1 und bs=448 angeben. Sonst ist die auch weg.
<waide> Jemand da?
<bekks> ,frag? waide 
<shetlandpony> waide: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<waide> wie aktiviere ich die classic ubuntu oberfläche bzw. deaktiviere unity?
<SheepInPanic> waide: Beim Login "Ubuntu Classic" auswählen
<jokrebel> hi
<waide> Welcher login? muss ich dan die autom. anmeldung deaktivieren?
<bekks> Ja.
<waide> danke.
<TWZ> oder abmelden
<Frickel> waide: oder in den systemsettings - anmeldebildschirm die standardsitzung ändern
<TWZ> und dann wählen vor dem wieder anmelden
<waide> ok dankeschön werde ich gleich machen. sagt euch zufällig Linux kernel: [20595.160634] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz) 
<waide> auch was?
<waide> wenn ich den fehler bekomme ist mein wlan getrennt und funktioniert erst wieder wenn ich den pc aussschalte und vom strom trenne. gibts eine möglichkeit das es auch ohne neustart wieder funktioniert?
<bekks> waide: ath5k modul entladen und wieder laden.
<jokrebel> waide: fütter dies mal anGoogle: ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout
<waide> ja dort wird der lösungsweg vorgeschlagen das ich neustarten soll etc. aber das finde ich etwas aufwendig 
<bekks> Wo wird das vorgeschlagen? Hat google nur einen Treffer?
<da_rinkes> bekks: wie schaut das bei dir aus? : http://pastie.org/1849978
<jokrebel> waide: in allen 1140 Treffern?
<elmargol> eine % anzeige bei fsck gibt es nicht? :(
<bekks> da_rinkes: Anders, da ich kein i686 System habe.
<bekks> elmargol: Nein.
<elmargol> also -C gibts ja scheinbar
<elmargol> so ein kill signal wirds nicht geben oder wia z.B. bei cp
<elmargol> killall -USR1 fsck.ext3 :)
<Leonadi> Ich krieg den FlashPlayer nicht unter Firefox installiert
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<Frickel> ,flash? Leonadi
<shetlandpony> Leonadi: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<Gulaschkanone> Wie gehst du denn vor?
<Leonadi> hab flashplugin-installer und nspluginwrapper installiert und es funktioniert nicht.
<Frickel> ,fn? Leonadi 
<shetlandpony> Leonadi: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Gulaschkanone> Leonadi: Wenn es wirklich anders nicht hinhaut, probere bitte mal die Firefox-Extension "Flash Aid"
<Leonadi> Flash Aid hats gerade wieder hingekriegt. Danke
<orst3n> moin
<orst3n> ich versuch mich seit gestern an dem neuen update was irgendwie daran scheitet das meine / partition wohl mittlerweile zu klein ist ? (1.4gb warn gestern noch frei) nachdem der installer ein paar pakete geholt hat nur nur noch 140mb
<orst3n> ich hab bei keinem ubuntu uipdate bisher probleme mit dem speicher gehabt.
<Christian87_>  /j #ubuntu
<orst3n> bin der meinung das mir die platte nun mit irgendwelchen  datein zugeschoben wurd 
<deem> orst3n: mal ein "sudo apt-get clean/autoclean" gemacht?
<orst3n> (alte kde version vielleicht ?
<orst3n> hat nix gebracht
<orst3n> joar
<orst3n> schon gemacht
<bekks> orst3n: Diese Dateien nennt man "Installationspakete", und Du brauchst sie für das Update.
<deem> orst3n: mach mal ein du -h und schau mal was dir da alles zuballert, bzw welche ordner da am meisten speicher haben
<nubcake> Hallo, kriege beim versuch VMware Server zu installieren folgende Meldung: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<nubcake> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /usr/src/linux/include, habe jetzt build-essential, linux-headers, linux-source und konsorten installiert, komme aber irgendwie nicht weiter, hat eventuell jemand einen tipp für mich?
<bekks> nubcake: Worauf zeigt denn /usr/src/linux ?
<orst3n> naja deem das zeigt ja nur ordner im home dir oder ? die partition is getrennt von der /root
<orst3n> sollte doch keine probleme machen
<bekks> orst3n: cd /; du -h
<orst3n> ok
<bekks> genau genommen sogar du -hx /
<nubcake> nun ich habe /usr/src, darin befinden sich einige andere ordner a'la linux-headers-2-6.35-28, selbiges mit -server, linux-source-2.6.35
<nubcake> und selbiges als tar.bz2
<bekks> nubcake: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<nubcake> ./usr/src/linux: no such file or directory
<nubcake> falls du das meinst
<bekks> nubcake: Dann leg einen Symlink an, auf die Header deines aktiven Kernel.
<nubcake> ich habe allerdings die anderen verzeichnisse auch schon als quelle angegeben, dort findet der "installer" die benötigten dateie leider nicht
<nubcake> bekks: wenn ich wüßte, wo ich die header nun finde, bin grad leicht überfordert damit
<nubcake> wenn ich direkt den entsprechenden pfad angebe, bekomme ich dies: The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-server" is an existing directory,
<nubcake> but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<bekks> nubcake: Hast Du die Quellen des aktiven Kernel auch installiert?
<orst3n> mh bleibt nich alles an output im scrollback. aber bei dem was ich so sehen kann is nix unnormal großes dabei
<nubcake> sind das nicht die linux-headers ? also quasi linux-headers-2.6.35-28-server in meinem fall ?
<orst3n> gr war ne google picasa bin mit 100mb die ich ersma gelöscht hab da unnütz
<bekks> orst3n: du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<PrickelPit> hallo zusammen, was würdet ihr für ein periodisches backup an gui-tools empfehlen? back in time z.b.? womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht?
<Frickel> rsync
<C_A_M> moin moin
<nubcake> empfehlen würd ich garnix (aufgrund mangelnder kenntnis), ein bekannter schwört auf backula oder wie sich das auch immer schreibt
<C_A_M> weiß jemand ne seite wo ich mich erkundigen kann welcher drucker/multifunktionsgerät auf ubuntu funktioniert ?
<orst3n> ok das bringt mich denk ich ans problem.. ich hab nochn /jail was mittlerweile 3gb gr. is 
<Frickel> ,hcl? C_A_M 
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<orst3n> ma logs cleanen dort denk ich
<orst3n> usr mit 3.7gb ok?
<PrickelPit> C_A_M, geräte von brother kann ich empfehlen, da offiziell linux treiber angeboten werden
<orst3n> var hat 750 rest is klein
<C_A_M> Vielen Dank
<Fuchs> C_A_M: HP kann ich empfehlen, die laufen mit dem hplip Treiber. Siehe bereits genannte HCL und http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<C_A_M> Super Danke, nen HP habe ich auch gerade im Auge
<nubcake> bekks: also linux-source.2.6.35 habe ich installiert, befindet sich soweit ich das sehe in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35
<PrickelPit> gibts es etwas neues bzgl der stromverbrauchs-thematik neuerer linux kernel, wie auch der in natty?
<PrickelPit> ist ein patch vllt sogar angekündigt oder schon erhältlich
<Frickel> PrickelPit: ich hab den 39er rc4 als mainline getestet, der läuft auf meinem eee und verbraucht nicht mehr wie mit älteren kernel
<PrickelPit> Frickel, hast du einen vergleich mit dem natty stock-kernel gemacht?
<Frickel> nö
<Frickel> PrickelPit: kann ich aber mal machen heute abend
<PrickelPit> Frickel, nee mach lieber was anständiges, es sei denn du hast da lust zu
<Frickel> PrickelPit: ist doch nur eine andere auswahl im grub menü :D
<PrickelPit> Frickel, wie wahr^^
<MichaelD> moin, hat jemand ahnung von usb tv stick unter linux ?
<k1l> ,frag? MichaelD 
<shetlandpony> MichaelD: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<MichaelD> moin moin, naja ich hab mehrere tv sticks, einen sogar der dvb-c kann,
<MichaelD> hab das me-tv prg installiert,
<MichaelD> aber beim starten sagt das program "no dvb device avaible.."
<MichaelD> das scheint nicht so einfach zu sein..
<k1l> MichaelD: schau mal in der hcl was zu deinem stick dort steht. die schritte sind je nach verwendeten stick unterschiedlich:
<k1l> ,hcl? MichaelD 
<shetlandpony> MichaelD: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> MichaelD: und dann schaust du hier nochmal rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV  vor allem das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils
<MichaelD> ok, danke erstmal. irgendwann wird das schon..
<jokrebel_> MichaelD: usb-stick? wenn ja, was sagt lsusb?
<MichaelD> ich hab gerade gesehen, für einen terratec stick gibt es wohl was, da hab ich einen, da schau ich mal weiter..
<MichaelD> am liebsten wäre mir ja wenn der dvb-c stick von hauppauge (hvr930c) laufen würde..
<MichaelD> jokrebel_ lsusb ?
<deem> MichaelD: konsole auf. lsusb eingeben. enter drücken
<MichaelD> deem: tnx, naja ich bin nicht so der linux spezialist, mache das noch nicht lange..
<Hades1> ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt hierhin gehört. aber was bietet sich mehr an, fedora 15 oder ubuntu 11.04 + gnome3?
<MichaelD> deem: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 2040:1605 Hauppauge 
<deem> ,ot? Hades1 
<shetlandpony> Hades1: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<deem> MichaelD: ich hatte niht danach gefragt =)
<Hades1> kk
<MichaelD> demm: naja, zumindest wird der stick erkannt..
<deem> ,tab? MichaelD 
<shetlandpony> MichaelD: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<MichaelD> shetlandpony: naja ich habe das xchat schon lange nicht mehr benutzt..
<Frickel> ,bot? MichaelD 
<shetlandpony> MichaelD: ich bin ein bot ;p
<zober> hi
<k1l> user82: magst du mal nen blick auf deine verbindung werfen?. danke
<jongleur> Hi. Kann mir jemand helfen, ubuntu oder wenigstens meine Daten erstmal zu retten? Problem: Habe mich getraut, das Upgrade auf Natty im Eee 1101HA anzustoßen - seitdem nur noch Konsole, und 
<kessler> hi, ich habe grade von 10.10 auf 11.04 aktualisiert und seitdem kann ich keine mp3s mehr abspielen. mir wird dann angeboten die benötigten pakete zu suchen, dies werden aber nicht gefunden. Die benötigten Erweiterungen sind:  GStreamer-Element audioconvert. ich hab die restrikted extras, gstreamer, fluendo-mp3 und ffmpeg alle drauf
<jongleur> 'ne Sicherungskopie hab ich natürlich dooferweise nicht gemacht vorher :(
<kessler> jongleur: kannste per usb-stick booten?
<jongleur> kessler: nur Konsole, auch da keine Grafik
<jongleur> wiederherstellungskonsole geht auch
<dAnjou> jongleur: haste noch n anderen rechner?
<jongleur> aber wiederherstellen darin nicht
<jongleur> dAnjou: ja, diesen z.B. ;)
<coldjack> hallo
<kessler> dann würd ich die platte ausbauen und da anschließen
<dAnjou> jongleur: dann zieh dir per ssh die daten rüber
<dAnjou> kessler: wozu so viel aufwand?
<kessler> oder das :)
<kessler> weil ich n noob bin
<dAnjou> ich auch
<kessler> einfachste lösung
<jongleur> dAnjou: klingt nach 'ner Idee, ja...
<dAnjou> jongleur: wenn das n windows is: putty, ansonsten im nautilus per sftp://<host>
<dAnjou> *sftp://<user>@<host>
<dAnjou> jongleur: und dann empfehl ich natürlich ganz gepflegt ne neuinstallation
<dAnjou> weil upgrades - wie man wieder mal gesehen hat - sucken
<jongleur> dAnjou: ja, klar
<jongleur> wobei ich jetzt (natürlich zu spät) gelesen habe, dass Natty mit Poulsbo probleme hat - eher mehr als vorher
<ZoberAnda> hallo
<ZoberAnda> Ich habe ein Problemchen mit ubuntu 11.04 wenn ich ein programm mit alltray verdeckt starten will Befehl: ( alltray programm & ) wird das programmfenster geöffnet weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<jongleur> putty meldet network error; connection refused
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: OT ich weiß, aber der Desktop hier lebt seit 7.04, meist is bei den Updates nix passiert ^^
<dAnjou> *upgrades
<BuZZ-T> äh ja
<jongleur> wie greife ich aus der Konsole heraus auf 'ne Windows-Freigabe zu? (am besten schreibend)
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: das is aber von system zu system unterschiedlich
<dAnjou> jongleur: am besten gar nicht
<dAnjou> jongleur: du installierst dir winscp und "ziehst" die daten rüber
<jongleur> dAnjou: ich weiß, aber putty andersrum weigert sich
<dAnjou> und "drückst" sie nich
<dAnjou> jongleur: ist der "kaputte" rechner denn online bzw. im netzwerk erreichbar?
<jongleur> also der router zeigt ihn an
<jongleur> ping geht auch
<dAnjou> jongleur: was sagt putty denn?
<jongleur> und vom kaputten rechner aus kann ich per wget auch was ziehen
<dAnjou> bzw. winscp
<jongleur> wenn ich per putty 'ne SSH-Verbindung aufbauen will krieg ich ein "connection refused"
<dAnjou> machste aber übers lan, oder?
<jongleur> ja
<dAnjou> mach mal auf dem kaputten ein "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep ssh"
<jongleur> dAnjou: da kommt nix
<dAnjou> dann "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<dAnjou> und dann probierste nochmal mit winscp
<jongleur> danke
<jongleur> ok, erstmal 30GB kopieren
<jongleur> danke soweit
<jongleur> winscp meldet, eine Datei existiere bereits, und zwar %gconf.xml - wie kann das sein, wenn ich einfach mehrere Ordner in einen neuen, leeren Ordner kopiere?
<stegbth> Guten Tag
<stegbth> ich werde gerade von einem Problem aus 2009 eingeholt :(
<stegbth> auf einer Maschine lief bis vor kurzem Ubuntu 6.06x86_64 mit Kernel 2.6.15-(41?)
<stegbth> wenn man einen neueren Kernel verwendete funktionierte die Netzwerkverbindung nicht mehr
<stegbth> jetzt habe ich auf 8.04 upgedatet und habe genau das gleiche Problem
<stegbth> mach ich zur Maschine einen SSH Connect kommt "Connection refused" versuche ich von der Maschine (hat zum Glueck eine Remotemanagement Zugang) kann ich mich nicht weg "verbinden"
<stegbth> ein ping klappt aber
<stegbth> in der Kiste stecken zwei Intel 80003ES2Lan Gigabit Controller
<stegbth> ist hier was bekannt?
<stegbth> oder hat jemand eine Idee?
 * ja9nine weist auf eine Umfrage über die Browsernutzung von CHIP hin: http://www.chip.de/news/Umfrage-Welche-Browser-verwenden-Sie_48701949.html
<stegbth> DNS-Anfragen gehen auch uebers Netz. 
<stegbth> koennte das mit einer TCP Offload Engine oder dergleichen zusammenhaengen?
<koegs> was spricht dagegen eine aktuellere version zu benutzen?
<stegbth> koegs: dass ich daran im Moment nicht rankomme
<stegbth> zum Updaten brauche ich das Netz
<koegs> muss es denn ein update sein?
<stegbth> ja
<stegbth> ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass 10.04 das Problem loest
<stegbth> nachdem es mit einem Kernel Update von 6.06 die gleichen Probleme gab. Ich habe dann den Kernel nicht mehr upgegradet
<stegbth> sondern habe ich grub den "alten" eingetragen. Den hat jetzt dummerweise do-release-upgrade aber entfernt, sodass ich nur den den 8.04 und den "letzten" 6.06 Kernel habe. Beide fkt. nicht
<stenosis> Salut, kann mir jemand verraten wie das Programm heisst, welches gestartet werden sollte sobald man im indicator-me auf "über mich" klickt?
<dAnjou> jongleur: kein schimmer, aber die gconf willste wahrscheinlich eh wegschmeißen
<stegbth> koegs: auf der Maschine liegen knapp 300GB Maildaten, die will ich nicht restoren muessen ;)
<stegbth> Und es handelt sich ja um eine Ubuntu Minimal Installation
<stenosis> keiner der mal eben schauen kann? ^^
<jongleur> dAnjou: kannst du mir jetzt auch noch sagen, warum einige Dateien nicht existieren?
<dAnjou> jongleur: wichtige? .. abgesehen davon: nein, kann ich wohl nich
<jongleur> z.B. home/jongleur/.pulse/IRGENDEINE_HEX_NUMMER-runtime
<dAnjou> vllt. weil das system immer noch arbeitet und datein verändert und löscht
<dAnjou> und die datei is eher nicht wichtig fürn backup
<koegs> stegbth: man könnte mit ner live-cd oder stick probieren ob die karten da ordentlich laufen und anschliessend mit ner CD/DVD updaten
<jongleur> also auf verdacht alle überspringen...
<jongleur> ok, für nachher: irgendwelche Tipps, wer sich mit Eee/Poulsbo und ubuntu beschäftigt bzw. ob/wie ich 11.04 auf dem Eee zum Laufen kriege?
<dAnjou> jongleur: hauptsache, du sicherst deine persönlichen dateien
<jongleur> oder besser zurück auf 10.10 (oder sogar auf die LTS?
<dAnjou> alles andere lässt sich neu konfigurieren
<jongleur> dAnjou: deshalb ja den home komplett - gerade wegen thunderbird-profilen, IRC/ICQ-Logs etc
<ngc2997> stenosis: gnome-about-me
<raw_recruit> moin zusammen! Kann mir jemand bitte mal mit dem verka**ten medibuntu helfen, was ich nicht mehr wegbekommen?!? Blutiger Anfänger...
<stenosis> ngc2997: danke. Ist das wohl strikt mit evolution verknüpft und lässt sich weil dies deinstalliert wurde wohl nicht mehr starten? 
<matsimon> Was möchtest du wegbekommen?
<raw_recruit> ich hab anfangs ubuntu 10.10 installiert - dann hatte ich plötzlich ubuntu studio und jetzt hab ich keine rechte mehr für's root verzeichnis und mein Lizenzschlüssel is nicht certified..
<raw_recruit> d.h. der aktualisiert mir auch nicht auf v11
<matsimon> Lizenzschlüssel?
<raw_recruit> äähm...ich schau grad wie ich die meldung wiederbekomme
<matsimon> Gibt es einen eleganten Weg wie man dem Apache für einen vHost sagt, er solle die Logs so schreiben, dass ein user ohne 'adm'  sie lesen kann?
<Amon-san> hi, ich habe probleme auf natty zu aktualisieren. (amd64) bekomme ne fehlermeldung, dass er eine abhängigkeit nciht auflösen kann: http://nopaste.info/10bec667af.html
<jokrebel> matsimon: Deine Umlaute kommen hier verstümmelt an.
<matsimon> Tut mein weechat komisch?
<matsimon> Ich sehe sie auch verstÃuemmelt...
<matsimon> So mal weechat neu gestartet ich teste mal ;) ääööüü
<matsimon> Yay, ok geht wieder.
<jokrebel> findest Du :-/
<Frickel> matsimon: weechat braucht man nicht neustarten, ein /reload sollte reichen
<matsimon> Siehts immer noch komisch aus?  (screen auf einer lucid vm)
<jokrebel> matsimon: falls das ae oe ue und scharfes S sein sollten - nein.
<jokrebel> ,utf8? matsimon
<shetlandpony> matsimon: UTF-8 - Entweder du hast es oder du hasst es! [utf-8]
<matsimon> wie seh ich das im weechat?
 * jokrebel hat kein weechat
<Frickel> matsimon: in den settings, zu erreichen mit /set
<Frickel> ,weechat? matsimon
<shetlandpony> matsimon, weechat ist ist ein leichtgewichtiger IRC-Client fuer die Konsole. Er zeichnet sich durch seinen geringen Ressourcenverbrauch wie auch seine leichte Erweiterbarkeit mit Hilfe von Skripten aus. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat
<matsimon> Frickel: Irgendwie fand ich das leichter als irssi ;)
<Amon-san> kann mir vielleicht jemand mit meinem problem helfen?
<Frickel> weechat und irssi sind relativ gleich
<matsimon> Sagen wir mal, jemand hat mir weechat erklärt und irssi manuas wollt ich ned mehr lesen, also bin ich bei weechat gelandet
<Frickel> matsimon: und gebracht hat es nichts, denn jetzt musst du weechat doku lesen
<matsimon> Tja pech ...
<Amon-san> hi, ich habe probleme auf natty zu aktualisieren. (amd64) bekomme ne fehlermeldung, dass er eine abhängigkeit nciht auflösen kann: http://nopaste.info/10bec667af.html
<asdgf_> ich habe ein kurioses problem seit dem update auf natty, wenn mein laptopdeckel geschlossen war ist in den meisten fällen mein gnome nicht mehr bedienbar, lediglich der mauszeiger lässt sich verschieben. Tastenkombinationen zeigen auch keine wirkung ausser alt+F1-6 von wo aus ich immerhin den X prozess killen kann
<asdgf_> strg+alt+F1-6 meinte ich. Bildschirmschoner und Bildschirmsperre habe ich in der enegieverwaltung schon deaktiviert, lediglich das Bildschirm abdunkeln beim Deckel schließen kann ich nicht loswerden, ich vermute das es währenddessen passiert
<hardy> moin
<Amon-san> hi, ich habe probleme auf natty zu aktualisieren. (amd64) bekomme ne fehlermeldung, dass er eine abhängigkeit nciht auflösen kann: http://nopaste.info/10bec667af.html
<koegs> ,geduld? Amon-san
<shetlandpony> Amon-san: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<koegs> Amon-san: hast du irgendwann fremdquellen oder ppas eingebunden?
<tatzenblogde> moin moin
<kessler> hi, ich habe vorhin schonmal geposted, hab jetzt was neues probiert. habe heute von 10.10 auf 11.04 aktualisiert und seitdem kann ich keine mp3s mehr abspielen. mir wird dann angeboten die benötigten pakete zu suchen, dies werden aber nicht gefunden. Die benötigten Erweiterungen sind:  GStreamer-Element audioconvert. ich hab die restricted extras, gstreamer, fluendo-mp3 und ffmpeg alle drauf. Im Terminal gibt mir Totem folgendes
<deem> ,512? kessler 
<shetlandpony> kessler: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<kessler> k
<kessler> hi, ich habe vorhin schonmal geposted, hab jetzt was neues probiert. habe heute von 10.10 auf 11.04 aktualisiert und seitdem kann ich keine mp3s mehr abspielen. mir wird dann angeboten die
<kessler> benötigten pakete zu suchen, dies werden aber nicht gefunden. Die benötigten Erweiterungen sind:  GStreamer-Element audioconvert. ich hab die restricted extras, gstreamer, fluendo-mp3 und ffmpeg alle drauf. Im Terminal gibt mir Totem folgendes:http://pastebin.de/16951
<kessler> bereits versucht habe ich, über "erneut installieren" gstreamer plugins sowie ffmpeg neu zu installieren, brachte keine besserung
<kessler> durch googeln hab ich threads zu feodora gefunden, die befehle dort haben mir aber nicht geholfen. dabei ging es um irgendwas mit ner blacklist
<bekks> Was ist feodora?
<kessler> linux distro
<bekks> "Fedora".
<kessler> ups
<kessler> :P
<bekks> Hast Du aktive Fremdquellen?
<kessler> mom
<kessler> feodora is ne schokolade seh ich grad :)
<kessler> ubuntu lucid getdeb games hab ich drauf
<bekks> Tja.
<bekks> Warum hast Du Quellen für Lucid, wenn Du Natty hast? Macht keinen Sinn.
<kessler> und http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bekks> Schmeiß alles, was aus diesen Quellen kommt, runter.
<I_C_Wiener> gibt es ne linux alternative zu fraps?
<kessler> hab ich um nen playstation emulator drauf zumachen
<kessler> gibst noch nicht für natty
<bekks> kessler: Dann hast Du Pech :)
<kessler> problem bestand aber vorher schon
<bekks> SO wird das hier keiner supporten.
<kessler> kanns ja deaktivieren, paket is ja installiert
<bekks> DEINSTALLIER die Pakete...
<kessler> :(
<kessler> k
<kessler> deinstalliert. soll ich rebooten?
<bekks> Nö. Wieso?
<kessler> damit die änderungen wirksam werden oder so :)
<deem> linux != windows
<bekks> Deinstallier _alles_ was aus Fremdquellenm, insbesondere Lucid-Quellen kommt.
<kessler> immer rebooten, schadet nix ;)
<bekks> Rebooten tötet kleine Kätzchen.
<Frickel> lol
<I_C_Wiener> dann gogogogogo alle rebooten jetzt
<kessler> ich denk ich hab nix mehr ausser zwei mathe progs, die ich von ner cd installiert hab
<bekks> I_C_Wiener: Ok, du fängst an.
<I_C_Wiener> kennt jetzt jemand ne alternative zu fraps?
<kessler> matlab und maple
<bekks> kessler: Nicht denken, nachgucken.
<kessler> jau
<kessler> aber wie
<deem> ,geduld? I_C_Wiener 
<shetlandpony> I_C_Wiener: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<bekks> kessler: Mit synaptic
<kessler> gibts die möglichkeit nach distros die pakete zu sortieren
<I_C_Wiener> was? nicht volle aufmerksamkeit?
<bekks> kessler: Nein, denn Du hast NUR Ubuntu.
<kessler> äh
<kessler> ja 
<kessler> ich meine
<kessler> nach ubuntu versionen
<bekks> Synaptic listet Dir die PAkete nach Quellen auf.
<Frickel> kessler: was willst du da sortieren?
<kessler> wellche von natty sind und welche aus fremdquellen oder von lucid
<Frickel> kessler: siehe antwort von bekks
<kessler> hmm, ich sehe hier nur den reiter neueste version und installierte version, aber keine möglichkeit, nach quellen zu sortieren
<Frickel> kessler: nicht im software-center
<kessler> bin in synaptic-paketverwaltung
<Frickel> dann hast du links unten die möglichkeit dazu
<bekks> Links unten hast Du tolle Buttons zum Draufklicken :)
<kessler> ah
<kessler> ursprung is der gesuchte button
<kessler> also wenn ich auf ursprung click, sind da nur natty quellen sowie eine lokal, die enthält den bereits entfernten pcsxr-emulator
<bekks> Wenn der entfernt wäre, würde der da doch nicht auftauchen?
<kessler> tjo
<kessler> das kästchen ist weiß
<kessler> und ich habs per software center vorhin deinstalliert
<kessler> die zugehörige quelle ist auch deaktiviert
<bekks> Und jetzt schau oben im Menü unter Quellen nach, welche wirklich noch aktiv sind.
<kessler> unter software von ubuntu: main, universe, restricted, multiverse. unter andere Software: Unabhägig und Unabhägig(Quelltext)
<kessler> dei letztere stammen von http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<jamalaka> Ich bin gerade beim updaten, das lief auch ganz gut durch, bis sich dann ein fehler bei dem Aktualisieren der Initial Ramdisk eingeschlichen hat. Meine /boot/ partition ist so klein das da nur zwei kernel reinpassen
<jamalaka> anscheinend brauch er aber für das update mehr platzu
<bekks> jamalaka: Ja, dann hast Du ein Problem.
<kessler> shetlandpony: hi übrigens, erinner mich grad an dich :). hast mir damals bei meinem datenunfall beigestanden, hatte da noch den nick k3ss3l.
<shetlandpony> salut übrigens, erinner mich grad an dich :). hast mir damals bei meinem datenunfall beigestanden, hatte da noch den nick k3ss3l.!
<Fuchs> ,bot? kessler 
<shetlandpony> kessler: ich bin ein bot ;p
<kessler> hmmm
<kessler> irgendjemand hat mir damals geholfen
<kessler> und dann sollte ich dem pony ne möhre geben
<kessler> na gut, der bot war es offensichtlich nicht :)
<Christian87_> evernote via wine ist bei mir sehr zäh trotz relativ guter hardware
<Christian87_> gibts da nen trick?
<jamalaka> bekks: hast du vorschläge wie ubuntu das update machen kann, ohne das es zuviel speicher verbraucht ^^?
<jamalaka> vlt den alten kernel runterwerfen, dann das update machen
<jamalaka> und dann wieder drauftun?
<Frickel> jamalaka: du hast platz für max. 2 kernel?
<bekks> jamalaka: Wozu willst Du den alten Kernel haben? Du hast doch noch einen neueren.
<ppq> nimmt sich nicht viel, jamalaka
<kessler> nachdem jetzt wohl alle fremdpakete weg sind, hab ich nochmal versucht, mit totem nen mp3-file zu öffnen, bekomme diesmal im terminal etwas mehr text: http://pastebin.de/16953
<jamalaka> hm, ich hab 2.6.35-28 und vmlinuz-2.6.38-8
<ppq> jamalaka: du könntest mit der alternate cd updaten, da werden die pakete direkt von der cd auf die platte installiert, alte versionen dabei ersetzt.. so landen sie nicht zwischenzeitlich auf der platte.
<Fuchs> ,codecs? kessler 
<jamalaka> das ist doch standart, das man immer einen backupkernel hat
<shetlandpony> kessler, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jamalaka> hm
<bekks> ,standard? jamalaka 
<shetlandpony> jamalaka: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<jamalaka> jo, danke
<Fuchs> kessler: unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#Codecs-ueber-die-Paketverwaltung-installieren  hast Du sogar einen lustigen Button zum Druecken 
<jamalaka> ^
<kessler> ffmpeg und restricted extras sind drauf
<kessler> fluendo auch
<kessler> hat auch alles gefunzt, bis zum update auf 11.04
<Fuchs> kessler: pruef ob die Liste, die da verlinkt ist, drauf ist. Jedes Paket davon. Du kannst sie einfach 1:1 aus dem Wiki kopieren
<kessler> k
<kessler> Fuchs: sind alle installiert
<Fuchs> kessler: kannst Du fluendo mal probehalber rausnehmen?  Dann wuerde ich gerne mal apt-cache policy auf die Paketliste da sehen
<kessler> Fuchs: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 meinst du, richtig?
<Fuchs> ja
<jamalaka> so, 2.6.35-28 ist runter, jetzt bekomme ich nurnoch "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda5"
<jamalaka> google findet dazu nur gelöste debian-bugs :-/
<kessler> Fuchs: keine Veränderung
<kessler> Fuchs: "apt cache policy" im terminal eingeben oder muss ich da noch was dazuschreiben?
<Fuchs> kessler: die jeweiligen Paketnamen 
<Fuchs> apt-cache vor allem 
<jamalaka> darf man im laufenden betrieb /boot aushängen?
<kessler> Fuchs: http://pastebin.de/16955
<stefan_> Hallo, hat jemand von euch auch das Problem: Nach dem Update auf Natty lässt sich Compiz nicht mehr aktivieren?
<Fuchs> kessler: das sieht eigentlich in Ordnung aus 
<kessler> :(
<Fuchs> kessler: weitere fluendo-Pakete installiert? 
<BuZZ-T> stefan_: hast du eine Nvidia Karte mit dem freien Treiber namens nouveau?
<kessler> schad, hätte gern nen fehler gefunden
<kessler> moment
<stefan_> ne, ati mit radeon treiber
<kessler> Fuchs: nö
<Fuchs> stefan_: was sagt compiz --replace & disown   auf einem Terminal? 
<kessler> Fuchs, also zumindest schnellauswahl filter -> fluendo zeigt mir nix an
<ppq> stefan_: fglrx mal probiert? tut in der regel besser mit 3d hardwarebeschleunigung
<Fuchs> kessler: geht die Datei mit einem anderen player, vlc z.b.? 
<stefan_> fglrx unterstütz meine karte leider nicht
<seppwerk> Hallo, ich habe die Beta 2 installiert, bekomme per „update-manager -d“ aber kein Upgrade auf das richtige Release angeboten. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?
<Fuchs> seppwerk: ja, einfach  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  oder wie sonst auch Pakete updaten 
<ppq> stefan_: nopaste doch bitte mal dein /var/log/Xorg.0.log, vllt. wird ja aus irgendeinem grund vesa genommen statt radeon
<Fuchs> seppwerk: das ist absolut normal. 
<ppq> stefan_: pastebin.com bspw.
<stefan_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400137/ das is der output
<Fuchs> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing   << nicht gut. 
<Fuchs> In dem Fall /var/log/Xorg.0.log   und die Ausgabe von  glxinfo  in einen paste
<kessler> Fuchs: vlc hab ich nicht, aber wenn ich den mauszeiger drüber lasse, zeigt er mir ne audiovorschau, also er spielt das lied an
<Fuchs> kessler: und welche Software kann dann nicht damit umgehen? 
<Fuchs> nur Totem? 
<seppwerk> Fuchs: Danke, das hat leider nicht funktioniert. Habe beide Befehle ausgeführt und es wird nichts weiter installiert.
<Fuchs> seppwerk: dann bist Du bereits auf dem aktuellen Stand 
<seppwerk> Oh…
<kessler> Fuchs: rhythmbox und banshee auch nicht. meine .flv files haben btw ein ähnliches problem, nur fehlt ihm da auch noch GStreamer-Element videoscale
<stefan_> hier die Xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400138/
<Fuchs> hmm ... vielleicht den gstreamer plugin cache mal neu aufbauen lassen
<Frickel> seppwerk: die bezeichnung "beta2" ist nur ein aktueller stand der pakete zu einem zeitpunkt, da bei der eröffnung der quellen von natty sich nichts mehr ändert, reicht ein normales update immer aus
<Fuchs> kessler: ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry*  mal wegverschieben 
<kessler> Fuchs: wenn er aber erfolglos den codec gesucht hat, spielt er das video problemlos
<kessler> k
<seppwerk> Fuchs: Damit hatte ich nun nicht gerechnet (: Besten Dank, dann war das ja kurz und schmerzlos.
<kessler> Fuchs: fluendo mal wieder drauf?
<Fuchs> stefan_: 
<Fuchs> [   774.468] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed
<Fuchs> [   774.518] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<stefan_> Was bedeutet das genau?
<kessler> Fuchs: OHO! Es funzt! Videos und mp3s! 
<Fuchs> stefan_: dass es ein Problem mit Deinem Ati Treiber und AIGLX gibt, was wiederum von Compiz benoetigt wird 
<Fuchs> stefan_: scheint schon einigen Leuten passiert zu sein, ich schaue mal, ob es da bekannte Loesungen gibt, 
<stefan_> aber der hat doch vorm Update einwandfrei funktioniert
<Fuchs> stefan_: sonst magst Du das mal bei launchpad melden
<kessler> Fuchs: Dankeschön! Hatte schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben :)
<stefan_> hab bei google nix gefunden
<stefan_> Kann ich nachher gern machen
<stefan_> aber in der Regel gibts doch immer die goldene Zeile Kot für Terminal, die alles richtet
<jamalaka> So, /boot ist jetzt 225MB groß und wieder gemeountet. hier habe ich nochmal die ganze ausgabe von update-initramfs : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400139/
<Fuchs> stefan_: nicht bei Ati Treibern
<jamalaka> genug platz ist jetzt auf jedenfall :/
<Fuchs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691493  << das koennte Dein Problem sein, stefan_ 
<Fuchs> kessler: keine Ursache
<stefan_> jo, fehlermeldung passt
<jamalaka> in der fstab kann ich so keine fehler erkennen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400140/
<stefan_> also Problem passt, aber Lösung steht da leider auch nich
<stefan_> immer der Mist mit den Updates....
<stefan_> Habs auch mal im FOrum gepostet, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-update-auf-natty-keine-desktopeffekte-meh/#post-2853775 , ich bin wirklich nich allein davon betroffen...
<shetlandpony> stefan_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/44zvh9n |        Nach Update auf Natty keine Desktopeffekte mehr › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<stefan_> :)
<Beaslin> hi
<Beaslin> mein mikrofon unter ubuntu funktioniert nicht
<Beaslin> habe ein suberia v2 von steelseries
<Beaslin> stereoanschluss
<Beaslin> in skype rauscht es nur
<jamalaka> \o/
<jamalaka> ich hab es gelöst - ich hab einfach /dev/sdaX durch /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ersetzt ^
<jamalaka> ^^
<jamalaka> scheint ja ganzschön blööde zu sein, das update-initramfs tool
<kessler> Fuchs: eins noch, kann fluendo wieder drauf oder soll ichs lieber weglassen?
<Fuchs> kessler: ich persoenlich wuerde es weglassen, es sei denn, Du haettest gute Gruende zu sein 
<Fuchs> s/zu sein/dafuer/ 
<shetlandpony> fuchs meant: kessler: ich persoenlich wuerde es weglassen, es sei denn, Du haettest gute Gruende dafuer 
<Fuchs> nicht zwei Dinge gleichzeitig tun soll helfen </Gedankennotiz> 
<kessler> Fuchs: :) gut, dann lass ichs weg. danke nochmal, cu.
<jamalaka> neustart hat geklappt, danke für's zuhören ;)
<washlot> wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe nutzt ubuntu 11.04 statt gnome 3 weiterhin das alte gnome 2 man kann aber dieses unity nutzen kann man auch manuell das gnome 3 nachinstallieren und das nutzen?
<k1l> es nutzt unity und als 2d fallback(oder wenn man es einstellt) gnome2. man kann anstatt unity aber gnome3 per fremdquelle installieren
<washlot> ah danke, ist dieses unity besser als gnome 3 oder weshalb nutzt man nun unity
<k1l> washlot: das zu erörtern würde den rahmen des supportchannels sprengen :)  bei interesse: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<washlot> gut stimmt :D
<pacy_> servus.. gibt es ne möglichkeit von nem usb stick zu booten obwohl es das bios nich unterstuetzt? ich will mir noch n zweites system installieren und muesste sonst die festplatte an nen anderen rechner hängen
<gzor> direkt meines wissens nicht... du könntest allerdings noch von CD oder PXE (LAN) booten (wenn es eine hardwaretechnische möglichkeit gibt)
<pacy_> pxe schau ich mir mal an ... der laptop hat auch kein optisches laufwerk :)
<pacy_> danke dir
<gzor> np :)
<tatzenblogde> du kannst auch
<tatzenblogde> eine weitere partition erstellen (ggnf. andere verkleinern) und mittels unetbootin das image dorthin schieben
<tatzenblogde> wenn der rechner noch geht
<tatzenblogde> und du nur installieren willst z.B.
<pacy_> oh stimmt daran hab ich garnicht gedacht 
<pacy_> perfekt danke
<tatzenblogde> np :-)
<BuZZ-T> an welcher Stelle wird denn im ccsm in 11.04 die Tastenkombination <super>+w für alle Fenster anzeigen vergeben? Ich würde das gerne in ne Ecke legen
<Fuchs> BuZZ-T: in dem Fenster Anzeigen Plugin
<Fuchs> ccsm hat aber links sonst auch eine nette Suchfunktion
<BuZZ-T> ja, nur dazu braucht man Suchbegriffe :). Ich hab Ubuntu auf englisch, "show window(s)" gibt's nicht, weißt du zufällig wie das auf englisch heißt?
<pacy_> BuZZ-T, versuch mal iconify und restore 
<BuZZ-T> pacy_: leider nichts
<Fuchs> present windows, expose, so etwas vielleicht? 
<gzor> wenn ich versuche meinen properitären Treiber "nvidia-current" via xorg.conf zu laden, wird kein treiber geladen, und im xorg.0.log steht das das nvidia kernel modul nicht geladen wurde. (http://paste2.org/p/1392199 zeile 102 ff)
<gzor> Weiß jemand was ich da machen könnte?
<Fuchs> einen nvidia bug report erstellen und in einen pastebin werfen
<Fuchs> damit wir die NVRM Messages lesen koennen und nicht raten muessen :) 
<gzor> kk
<tuor_> Frage: wie kann ich ein backup von einzelnen partitionen machen? (das einte ist ein ubuntu 10.10 und das andere in win 7 (zum gamen ;) bitte nich sauer sein ) )
<Fuchs> tuor_: dd fuer ein 1:1 backup, rsync oder so fuer inkrementelle Backups
<Fuchs> ,backup? tuor_ 
<shetlandpony> tuor_, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Fuchs> da hat es eine grosse Auswahl. Mit GUI, ohne GUI, ...
<gzor> wie heißt nochmal das paket, mit dem man test zu einem pastebin hochladen kann?
<k1l> ,pastebinit? gzor 
<shetlandpony> gzor, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BuZZ-T> scale heißt es!
<gzor>  text nicht test sry
<gzor> ty
<tuor_> ja 1:1 damit ich nachher versuchen kann an den grössen der partitionen rumzubasteln und im notfall alles wieder wie vorher machen kann... ;)
<Fuchs> tuor_: dd
<BuZZ-T> ha! funzt, super.
<tatzenblogde> hm, mit pastebinit kann ich über den aufruf "pastebinit /test/test.txt" die datei direkt auf pb schieben?
<gzor> "Fuchs: einen nvidia bug report erstellen und in einen pastebin werfen": http://paste2.org/p/1392229 (betreff nvidia treiber)
<gzor> ja @ tatzenblogde
<tatzenblogde> danke gzor, boar ist das cool :D total simpel aber extrem nützlich
<Fuchs> hm, das ist interessant,
<Fuchs> die letzten NVRM Eintraege sind von vorgestern
<gzor> wtf... ich hab den grad eben erstellt...
<Fuchs> ja, der Rest ist auch aktuell 
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal manuell ein sudo modprobe nvidia machen
<Fuchs> und mir dann die letzten 10 Zeilen von  dmesg (Befehl) und /var/log/messages  (Datei, darf nur root oeffnen, ergo sudo) in einen pastebin schmeissen? 
<gzor> k mom
<gzor> sudo modprobe nvidia:
<gzor> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy nvidia-current, bitte 
<gzor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601367/
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz* 
<gzor> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601369/
<Fuchs> kannst Du das Paket mit  --reinstall mal neu installieren? 
<Fuchs> also sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Fuchs> entweder hat dkms das Modul nicht gebaut, oder er benennt es krumm
<gzor> mom
<gzor> hier ist noch /var/log/messages (falls noch relevant) http://paste.ubuntu.com/601370/
<Fuchs> nicht relevant, weil Modul nicht geladen werden konnte
<dreamon> Will auf Natty updaten -> Bekomme folgende Meldung.. http://pastebin.com/h6Su7Kh7
<dreamon> Kann mit der Meldung aber nicht wirklich was anfangen.
<tuor_> Fuchs: ich hab jetzt das prog grsync, doch ist da einiges was ich nicht ob ich das "angehäckelt lassen soll... (zB. preserve time, verbose,und ob ich es als superuser ausführen muss (glaub ich aber, fänd ich sonst unlogisch)
<arcado> nabend
<jongleur> gibt es irgendwelche "kanonischen" Anleitungen zum sauberen Installieren eines möglichst aktuellen ubuntu auf 'nem Eee mit Atom und Poulsbo?
<gzor> Fuchs:  es geht immer noch nicht... aktuelle version des bugreports: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601375/  ... nvrm messages sind allerdings immer noch nur die alten
<jongleur> gzor: sorry, kannst du mir nochmal schreiben? hab aus versehen das X getroffen anstatt den Tab selbst, und bin nur übern Webchat drin grade
<Fussel> jongleur, welcher poulsbo?
<jongleur> Fussel: hab 'nen Eee 1101HA (Seashell) hier
<Fussel> grmls, *rumgoogle*
<jongleur> Fussel: GMA500 glaub ich ist das
<Fussel> jongleur, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#GMA500-Poulsbo , besser gehts leider nicht
<tuor_> sudo
<tuor_> ups sry falsche tastatur
<jongleur> klingt ja sehr motivierend: "Vom Einsatz von Ubuntu auf Produkten mit diesem Grafikchip (z.B. Fit-PC 2, Dell Mini 12) wird daher vorerst abgeraten. "
<Fussel> japs jongleur, der chip ist generell, ne schlechte wahl, da kein support
<jongleur> ich weiß
<jongleur> 09.10 bis 10.10 hab ich ja zum laufen gekriegt - bis gestern ging ja alles
<jongleur> ich hatte gehofft, es gäbe wenigstens für 10.10 'ne vernünftige Anleitung mittlerweile
<jongleur> hmm... ist schon samstag - bis vorgestern ging alles
<Fussel> joa, unter 8.04 hatten sich inte und poulsbo noch nicht verkracht, aber das ist ehr ot
<Fussel> intel
<jongleur> sehe ich es richtig, dass ich dann lieber lucid als Fussel maverik probieren sollte?
<jongleur> wegen LTS?
<tuor_> hab glaub ein kleines prob mit rsync... :" :~$ sudo rsync -a -p --stats  / /media/640\\\ FAT/" : "rsync: readlink_stat("/home/tuor/.gvfs") failed: Permission denied (13)"
<tuor_> was hab ich da falschgemacht?
<jongleur> Fussel: Ist dann LTS sinnvoller als 10.10?
<Fussel> jongleur, also ich hab luci, und da geht mitlerweile sogar video :)
<jongleur> ;)
<jongleur> ich hatte bis vorgestern maverik
<jongleur> aber halt auch geplant, auf natty zu upgrad
<jongleur> en
<Fussel> hm, dürfe egal sein, da gleicher kernel, ich kann da nur von meinem sythem (lucid) sprechen
<jongleur> ok
<bomberdomme> hallo ich habe ein kleines problem. vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
<rumpe1> ,frag? bomberdomme 
<shetlandpony> bomberdomme: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bomberdomme> und zwar habe ich mir xubuntu 11.04 installiert. wenn ich hochfahren will habe ich nur einen kleinen blinkede strich . wenn ich im wartungsmodus oder wie der heisst hochfahren will bekomme ich nur die meldung : fixing recursive fault reboot is needed. und diese bekomme ich jedes mal wenn ich in dem modus starte. die live cd hingegen bootet wunderbar ( bin damit ja grade hier) achja mein computer ist ein acer travelmate 290.
<Fuchs> gzor: ohne bug report mit NVRM Nachrichten ist fuer mich etwas schwer nachzuvollziehen wo das Problem herkommt, 
<Fuchs> das reinstall lief ohne Probleme durch? 
<gzor> ja
<Fuchs> gzor: kannst Du mal mit locate schauen (vorher vielleicht sudo updatedb und warten) ob er eine nvidia.ko findet? 
<gzor> er findet 2: 
<gzor> einmal /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.06/build/.nvidia.ko.cmd ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/601391/ )
<gzor> und /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.06/build/nvidia.ko , in der allerdings nur binäres steht
<Fuchs> das sind Kernelmodule, die solltest Du nicht oeffnen
<Fuchs> also passieren tut nichts, aber bringen tut es auch nichts
<Fuchs> gut, in dem Fall baut er das modul, er kann es einfach nicht laden. Kannst Du mal ein modprobe auf das zweite machen? 
<gzor> achso
<gzor> jo mom
<bomberdomme> achso hab das natürlich nicht als frage formuliert. hat jemand ne ahnung was ich da mache kann ? hab auch schon mehrer male probiert neuzuistallieren immer wieder ist nur die eizige meldug die ich am ende bekomme f"ixing recursive fault reboot is needed"
<gzor> da kommt dann : "FATAL: Module /var/lib/dkms/nvidia_current/270.41.06/build/nvidia.ko not found. "
<gzor> die datei ist allerdings vorhanden
<bomberdomme> achja eins hatte ich noch robiert und zwar schrieb jemand im ubuntuusersforum von dem gleichen problem mit einem acer extensa 2900LMi. bei ihm läuft es wenn er grub "acpi=off" mit auf dem weg gibt. also habe ich im grub per "e" drücken versucht acpi=off drunter zu setzen aber bei mir bootet er dann trotzdem nicht.
<d0nus_> hi ich möchte /home und / auf verschiedene partitionen legen, wie viel wäre ne angemessene größe für /?
<d0nus_> 11.04
<k1l> ,partitionierung? d0nus_ 
<shetlandpony> d0nus_, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ~10gb für / gehen in ordnung. dann noch swap so groß wie ram und den rest für /home
<k1l> ,bot? d0nus_ 
<shetlandpony> d0nus_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<d0nus_> echt 10gb klingt nach so wenig
<tatzenblogde> reicht aber
<d0nus_> ich hatte jetzt zwischen 20 und 40 geschwankt
<d0nus_> ok
<k1l> d0nus_: aber 10gb root muss man erstmal vollmachen. ich habe hier bei nem lucid mit allem drum und dran 4,5gb
<tatzenblogde> da kommen ja nur pakete, configdateien und dass system drauf
<d0nus_> ok ja. dann ist das wohl wirklich in ordnung
<tatzenblogde> klar :)
<d0nus_> ich danke euch
<tatzenblogde> np
<gzor> Fuchs: Gibt es iergendwas, was ich machen könnte um wieder NVRM nachrichten zu bekommen?
<ian___> Hi! Wurde bei 11.04 irgendwas mit dem USB-Stick geändert? Ich habe ziemlich viel Probleme, von dem zu booten?
<ian___> Erstellt habe ich den ganz brav mit dem "Startmedienersteller" von 10.10 - auf meinem alten Laptop kommt damit nur ein Syslinux-Promt und Fehlermeldungen
<ian___> auf meinem Desktop-PC kam direkt vom Bios ein Fehler, der Stick ging aber, wenn ich das BIOS-Startmenü benutzt habe... (?!)
<ian___> .. ich hab jetzt den Stick unter einem uralt-Ubuntu (8.10) gemountet - kann ich da auch irgendwie den Installer starten (ich will auf eine andere Partition installieren)
<tatzenblogde> hmm
<tatzenblogde> ich konnte kubuntu 11.04 nicht vom stick booten
<tatzenblogde> komischerweise habe ich das image dann mitu netbootin auf eine partition geschoben und dann ging es
<ian___> tatzenblogde: ja, auf 2 PCs (Desktop und Eee) gings, wenn ich das Bios-Bootmenü (also den Auswahl-Dialog von wo er booten soll) verwendet habe
<ian___> mit dem USB-Stick als höchsten Prio direkt im BIOS gings nicht
<ian___> tatzenblogde: auf eine festplattenpartition? Oder wohin?
<tatzenblogde> ja genau :-)
<ian___> mhm.. das geht bei mir nicht
<tatzenblogde> warum?
<ian___> mhm.. naja vielleicht doch, muss dann noch eine partition erstelen
<tatzenblogde> das kann der Startmedienersteller allerdings nicht :P du musst unetbootin verwenden
<ian___> hab nen laptop mit ubuntu 9.04 (wegen madwifi, die ath5k treiber taugten als nichts) - da ist noch eine partition mit 8.04
<ian___> da will ich jetzt 11.04 installieren - allerdings wäre live-system eigentlich gerade auf dem laptop sehr nützlich, um zu gucken, ob der ath5k endlich was taugt
<ian___> oder gibts madwifi noch für aktuelle distributonen?
<tatzenblogde> das mit madwifi weiss ich nicht, aber du kannst a) eine partition um ca. 700MB verkleinern - dann startet wie gehabt nur das live image. 
<tatzenblogde> oder wäre PXE eine alternative?
<ian___> tatzenblogde: mhm.. hab ich noch nie eingerichtet.. ist das sehr aufwändig für den server?
<tatzenblogde> ian___...ganz ehrlich? ich habe das auch noch nie gemacht xD
<tatzenblogde> aber ich denke, die unetbootin-variante ist einfacher
<tatzenblogde> oder erstell erstmal nur den stick damit
<tatzenblogde> der richtet den bootloader anders ein - evtl.hat es damit waszu ton
<RichyW> habe eine festplatte an meiner fritzbox angeschlossen habe auch in der box eingestellt das ich die medien streamen. wie kann ich die videos auf meinem laptop abspielen? da steht was von UPnP-AV-Standard kompatibles Gerät.
<ian___> mhm.. madwifi scheints noch zu geben, braucht aber hal.. naja, werde ich schon hinbekommen. aber vielleicht ist der ath5k ja doch besser geworden für die alten chipsätze
<tatzenblogde> hm, ich kann seit X versionen mit dem Jockey die wlan-treiber nachinstallieren. in 11.04 gehts sogar direkt
<tatzenblogde> broadcom
<tatzenblogde> :P
<ian___> tatzenblogde: naja, für atheros gibt es ja treiber im kernel, nur die taugen für alte chipsätze nichts
<ian___> sehr langsam, packet loss usw.
<bomberdomme> hmmm da vorhin keiner geatwortet hat nochmahl. kennnt jemand dieses problem : xubuntu 11.04  statet nach der installatio icht sondern ich bekomme nur einen strich . wenn ich im wartungsmodus starte bekomme ich die mir nichts sagede meldung: "fixing recursieve fault reboot is needed" und zwar jedes mal bei dem modus. habe danch ausprobiert per "e" im grub "acpi=off"  einzutragen und zu starten nach dem jemand im ubuntuusersforum das se
<bomberdomme> lbe roblem hatte. hat mir aber nicht geholfen. die livecdhingegen bootet wunderbahr (verwende ich grade)
<ian___> ... ansonsten bin ich ja echt angetan von kubuntu auf nem Netbook.. das läuft hier echt super.. :-) Endlich auch KDE aufm Netbook...
<bomberdomme> habe auch schon die boot cd überprüft ... ohne erbenis. hab die dann extra neu runter geladen und nochmahl gebrannt. selbes ergebnis. mein lato ist ein acer travelmate 290
<bomberdomme> laptop nich lato ... mein p klemmt...
<sme> nabend
<sme> Ich habe gestern auf ubuntu 11.04 geupdatet, seitdem bekomme ich nach der anmeldung nur links eine leiste und mei altes hintergrundbild. Ich kann die maus bewegen aber nichts anklicken 
<swiged> abend zusammen
<sme> ubuntu classic (keine effekte) startet aber nur hlt komplett ohne 3d
<sme> jemand eine idee ?
<swiged> habe grade ein update auf natty gemacht, soweit auch alles geklappt, allerdings kann ich emerald als fenstermanager nicht mehr weiterverwenden. es werden dann keine titelleisten der fenster angezeigt
<swiged> sme, wenn ich classic starte, dann hab ich die effekte drin, versuch mal compiz --replace
<swiged> mit befehl ausführen
<sme> ähmm geht nicht mehr ... nun zeigt er mir garnix mehr an ...
<swiged> oO
<FoamyTheSquirrel> mag mir jemand sagen wie ich in firefox 4.0.1 das Textmenu aktiviere?
<swiged> dann wieder metacity --replace
<Fuchs> der stirbt auch, sobald man dann das Terminal schliesst
<Fuchs> deswegen nimmt man & disown 
<sme> swinged , hatt vorhin mal testweis den treiber der grafigkarte rausgeschmissen 
<sme> nu geht garnix mehr 
<swiged> hmm, damit hab ich bisher den größten bockmist gebaut
 * sme läd sich die install cd runter
<swiged> würde auch neu anfangen
<sme> ist das beste backups sind vorhanden .. also ... geht am schnellsten
<swiged> jip
<swiged> was ich mir bei einem upgrade ohne backups wieder gedacht habe
<swiged> manman
<swiged> läuft bei irgendwem emerald als fenstermanager unter natty oder weiß jemand wie ich den standard fenstermanager unter compiz wieder hinbekomme?
<RichyW> mit welchen Programm kann ich UPnP ''apspielen'', also ich suche einen UPnP-Clienten
<gzor> Fuchs: hätte ich nach dem reinstall rebooten müssen? (nvidia-current)
<gzor> habe so nur gdm restartet
<SheepInP1nic> RichyW: Guck dir mal "djmount" an.
<RichyW> ok danke
<kessler> hi, ich habe ein problem mit compiz unter natty. weil die fenster fehlerhaft dargestellt wurden, habe ich compiz und compiz-config reinstalliert, seitdem sind die desktopeffekte deaktiviert und lassen sich auch nicht mehr anstellen. früher ging das ja immer über erscheinungsbild, aber der entsprechende reiter fehlt seit natty...
<kessler> ...die compiz einstellungen lassen sich zwar umstellen bringen aber keinen effekt. ich kann zb bei wobbly windows einen haken machen, aber die fenster bleiben normal.
<kessler> jemand ne idee wie ich compiz wieder normal zum laufen kriege?
<SheepInP1nic> kessler: Also bei mir unter Natty gibt es Erscheinungsbild noch
<SheepInP1nic> kessler: ahso, sorry, falsch verstanden
<kessler> SheepInP1nic: das schon, aber der vierte reiter fehlt. k, hast es selbst gemerkt :)
<swiged> kessler, habe ein ähnliches problem
<swiged> nicht alle effekte unter compiz settings sind wirksam
<swiged> und emerald als fenstermanager kann nicht genutzt werden
<kessler> swiged:  probs mit compiz haben mir erst das alles beschert. hab desktop cube aktiviert, und plötzlich haben alle fensterleisten gefehlt.
<swiged> aso
<kessler> ich würde bei natty compiz am besten gar nicht anfassen, das scheint nur probleme mit dem neuen unity zu geben
<swiged> du kannst am anfang bei der anmeldung auf calssic desktop umstellen
<swiged> hab ich auch gemacht
<swiged> jo
<kessler> jo
<kessler> schon passiert
<swiged> und den sinn von unity hab ich noch nicht gesehen
<kessler> trotzdem krieg ich meine desktopeffekte nicht wieder
<swiged> würde am liebsten wieder downgraden, aber das wird so einfahc nicht gehen befürchte ich
<swiged> das mit den desktopeffekten wuendert mich aber
<Frickelpit> swiged: doch, cd rein und neu installieren. ist voll einfach
<swiged> ich hab den würfel wieder und kann ihn auch drehen und expose hab ich auch
<swiged> aber drehen via mausrad geht zb nicht
<kessler> unity hat ein paar nüzliche effekt, das leisten eingespaart werden und dir so ein bis 2 cm mehr bildschirm verpassen
<swiged> meinste oben und unten?
<kessler> jo. erkauft wird das ganze damit, das total viel einstellungsmöglichkeiten fehlen und alles instabil ist.
<kessler> lohnt sich nicht, wie bei der netbook version ist classic das einzig brauchbare :(
<swiged> muss ich leider auch so sagen
<kessler> jetzt will ich nur zu den standardeinstellungen zurück, aber weiß nicht, wie
<swiged> schade an sich, war sicher viel arbeit
<swiged> du bist aber bei der anmeldung über classic gegangen?
<kessler> ja
<swiged> und unter compiz settings ist unity deaktiviert
<swiged> ?
<kessler> hab jetzt ne oberfläche, wie wenn man früher keine Effekte unter erscheinungsbild ausgewählt hatte
<kessler> unity wird gar nicht mehr angezeigt
<kessler> aber bei composite und opengl ist ein haken
<kessler> der aber nichts nützt
<swiged> komisch, bei mir wird das unity plugin angezeigt
<kessler> oh mann, das wird ja immer verworrener *heul*
<kessler> vielleicht natty mit der neuen funktion der live cd über sic selbst drüber machen? "von 11.04 auf 11.04 aktualisieren"
<kessler> befürchte aber, das er die kaputten einstellungen übernimmt
<swiged> glaube auch
<kessler> bin kurz davor, ne alte version drüberzumachen, nur sind dann meine installierten progs weg :(
<swiged> tolle aussichten
<swiged> großartig, google gadgets gehen auch nicht mehr?!
<swiged> naja, wünsche nonchmal viel erfolg
<kessler> swiged: benutz ich nicht
<kessler> thx
<swiged> ich bisher schon, ändert sich wohl hier mit auch
<ulli> hallo ich möchte in einem Bash script ein commando ausführen .. dies ist mit dem zeichen ` eingeklammert. jetzt ist aber innhalb des kommandos nochmal ein ` als string enthalten...wie kann ich dieses unausgewertet lassen \` funktioniert nicht
<sash_> ulli: Nimm doch außen was anderes
<ulli> ich muss doch um ein commando in einem bash script ausführen zu können ein ` nutzen
<Frickelpit> ulli: probier es mal in #bash-de
<sash_> hans="echo hello\`"
<sash_> echo $hans gibt aus: hello`
<Thorsten-Bln> namd allerseits
<Thorsten-Bln> ich mal ne frage leute.. und zwar habe ich ein kleines problemchen mit meiner x10-fernbedienung und dem mediacenter XBMC... nach dem einschalten des rechners will die fernbedienung nicht funktionieren in XBMC
<TigerDuck> Guten Abend
<TigerDuck> Gibt es einen spezifischen Unity-Channel, an den ich mich wenden sollte?
<TigerDuck> oder wäre ich hier richtig?
<matzexh> hallo,  seit dem update auf 11.04 zeigt er mir nach dem grub boot menü nicht mehr die eingabe des passwortes für mein verschlüsseltes ubuntu an, ich habe die config von grub übernommen und nicht neu schreiben lassen. Anstatt der Eingabe für das Passwort sehe ich nur einen lila screen (standard ubuntu farbe) aber keine eingabe. Ich kann das Passwort dann zwar blind eingeben und dann klappt der start auch, aber eine ordentliche 
<matzexh> ansicht wäre schön
<gzor> ,frag?TigerDuck
<shetlandpony> TigerDuck: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<TigerDuck> Wie konfiguriere ich Ubuntu unter Unity? Es gibt ja keinerlei Menüs mehr
<Fuchs> TigerDuck: doch, oben rechts, der Ausschaltknopf
<gzor> wenn du auf den auschalteknopf klickst sollte dort ein punkt sein, der "Systemeinstellungen" heißt
<Fuchs> da drueber kommst Du an die paar wenigen Einstellungen
<TigerDuck> dist-upgrade hat mein Maverick total zerschossen, bin gerade dabei, die Neuinstallation zu konfigurieren
<TigerDuck> Fuchs: OMG
<TigerDuck> ok, ... ich mach's dann doch über Ubuntu classic
<TigerDuck> Danke
<TigerDuck> Hätte ich gewusst, dass canonical von Apple gekauft wurde, hätte ich mir das mit dem Dist-Upgrade nochmal überlegt *seufz*
<TigerDuck> Danke erstmal ... schönen Abend noch
<claw> TigerDuck, gnome gibt es auch noch
<claw> wird in natty auch noch unterstützt
<gzor> gleichfalls
<claw> kannst beim login auf 'ubuntu classic' schalten
<TigerDuck> claw: Jor, genau dorthin werde ich jetzt auch zurückkehren. Unity ist wahre Folter
<gzor> matzexh: kann es sein das du nicht von grub (bootmanager) sondern vom gdm(Fenstermanager, damit loogt man sich ein) redest?
<claw> aber ich finde es auch schwach 
<claw> ich verstehe auch nicht was rechtfertigen soll, dass gnome durch unity ersetzt wird
<matzexh> gzor, der fenstermanager ist doch noch nicht aktiv, wenn ich das passwort für die verschlüsselung der ubuntu installation eingebe oder denke ich da gerade um die ecke? Ich rede von eine Komplettverschlüsselung mit der alternate cd
<TigerDuck> claw: Ich glaube, sowas sollte man in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutieren
<mza> Hi all
<logi01> Hi ..Ich habe heute auf Natty geupdatet und alles verlief soweit problemlos. Leider friert das System mit dem neuen Kernel kurz nach dem login ein? Hat da jemand eine Idee?
<RichyW> suche für mein panel unter unity programme die mir die Temperatur netzwerkgeschwindigkeit oder auch andere sachen anzeigen, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich sowas finde?
<jokrebel> gn8
<RichyW> bei mir läuft unter VB Unity nicht richtig, also die linke Startleiste wird erst garnicht geladen. es sieht aus wie unter gnome, woran kann das liegen??
<SheepInPanic> RichyW: Eventuell an mangelnder 3D-Beschleunigung für den Gast
<RichyW> wie kann ich das ändern?
<SheepInPanic> RichyW: In den Einstellungen des Gasts unter Anzeige 3D-Beschleunigung aktivieren. Wobei das, so glaube ich, nur für Windows-Gäste funktioniert
<SheepInPanic> RichyW: Versuch macht kluch :)
<RichyW> super tipp, hat sofort funktioniert, muss aber noch den speicher hochsetzen sonst ists zu langsam
<RichyW> vielen dank
<SheepInPanic> Jo, bitte
<s|gnal> Hallo, ich möchte unter Xubuntu 10.04 eine Anwendung automatisch nach dem Einloggen in XFCE minimiert starten lassen. Habe dazu Anwendung eingetragen unter Menu | Settings Manager | Session and Startup | Application Autostart. Anwendung startet auch, aber nicht minimiert. Wie kriegt man das hin?
<s|gnal> Ich habe auch ~/.config/autostart/anwendung.desktop editiert und dort Hide = True gesetzt, aber ohne Erfolg. 
<s|gnal> Ich meinte: Hidden = True
<drseltsam> Guten Abend zusammen! Ich habe ein Problem, bei dem ich nicht so einfach weiterkomme: ich möchte meine Externe Festplatte (leider NTFS) defragmentieren, der einzige Weg, den ich bisher gefunden habe, ist alle dateien zu kopieren und zu entfernen und neu aufzuspielen, aber ich hätte gerne ein kleines Programm, dass dies nicht mehr notwendig macht
<drseltsam> kennt da jemand irgendetwas?
<s|gnal> drseltsam, solchen kleinen Programme gibt es bestimmt für das Betriebssystem, wo NTFS zu Hause ist.
<drseltsam> das habe ich aber nicht mehr
<drseltsam> Ich kenne mich da nicht sogut aus, aber wird mit der Funktion "Hidden" denn nicht gar nichts mehr angezeigt?
<s|gnal> drseltsam, http://www.ehow.com/how_7209024_defragment-ntfs-linux.html
<drseltsam> danke
<drseltsam> habe ich alleine nicht gefunden -.-
<s|gnal> drseltsam, das würde erklären warum das Programm dann gar nicht mehr zu sehen ist.
<drseltsam> ja, leider habe ich den Operator für die richtige nicht im Kopf, falls das die Lösung seien sollte
<malformed> guten abend - wo kann ich denn nach meinen mediakeys schauen? ich habe gerade auf 11-04 upgegradet, wenn ich jetzt f2 drücke wird das wlan ausgeschaltet anstelle das eine datei umbenannt wird, wenn ich die tasten für leiser drücke, erscheint zwar das bild, das anzeigt das leiser wird, wird es aber nicht etc. ? Ich verwende allerdings kubuntu
<malformed> also, die lautstärke scheint an kmix zu liegen, wenn ich die tasten für amarok verwende, funktioniert es…
<Fuchs> Du koenntest mal schauen was xev zu den Tasten meint
<Fuchs> und in kmix mit Rechtsklick drauf den Masterkanal waehlen
<malformed> welchen masterkanal soll ich denn wählen? redwood hdmi oder internal audio analog?
<malformed> bzw., was ist der untershcied dabei?
<gzor> gibt es iergendwie eine möglichkeit die version eines gpu treibers von maverick zu nehmen?
<Fuchs> malformed: ist das nicht selbsterklaerend? 
<Fuchs> malformed: internal audio analog ist die interne Soundkarte und Lautsprecher. Die willst Du. 
<malformed> Fuchs: wenn es das wäre, würde ich fragen? :p
<Fuchs> malformed: das andere ist der HDMI Anschluss 
<malformed> ach so, na dann… ich hatte noch nie nen hdmi anschluss :p
<Fuchs> eine nvidia Karte vielleicht? 
<malformed> Fuchs: danke, dmait geht es jetzt … verwirrend, jedenfalls für mich :p
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<malformed> so, dann kann ich mich beruhigt zu bette begeben… auf bald und schönen abend noch!
<michi_> hi, ich habe auf kubuntu den ubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert, weil ich mir gerne mal die neue unity oberfläche anschauen würde. nach neustart und in kdm auf ubuntu session eingestellt, habe ich nur diesen violetten bildschirmhintergrund, einige ordner sind zu sehn, aber keine kontroll leisten oder ähnliches.
<michi_> was kann ich machen, damit unity richtig dargestellt wird?
<SheepInPanic> michi_: 3D-Beschleunigung ist aktiv?
<michi_> ich hab ne ati hd4200
<michi_> treiber ist der proprietäre von amd.
<michi_> wie lässt sich überprüfung, ob die beschleunigung aktiv is?
<SheepInPanic> michi_: z.B. mittels glxinfo|grep direct
<michi_> direct rendering: Yes
<michi_>     GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 
<SheepInPanic> okay
<michi_> das sagt das terminal, wenn ich kde laufen habe.
<delp> Hallo, kann mir jemand bezüglich Ubuntu 11.04 weiterhelfen? Ich hatte in Ubuntu 10.04 oben in der Leiste immer ein Wetterbericht eingefügt, wie kann man dies nun in Ubuntu 11.04 oder geht dies nicht mehr?
<SheepInPanic> delp: Es gibt ein Paket "indicator-weather". Eventuell ist dies das, was du suchst
<delp> danke werde mal schauen
<michi_> wie kann ich nun unity zum laufen bekommen?
<SheepInPanic> delp: Schaut dann wohl so aus: http://tinyurl.com/6axqr4h
<shetlandpony> SheepInPanic's tiny url: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TDm3RE6hotI/AAAAAAAABcc/U0CpaFz4H4M/indicator-weather.png
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Keine Ahnung. Ich wäre niemal darauf gekommen mir unter Kubuntu den ubuntu-desktop zu installieren :)
<delp> so etwas ist das was ich vorher hatte danke
<michi_> würde es denn besser laufen, wenn ich direkt normales ubuntu installieren würde?
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Ich denke schon. Aber noch weißt du ja gar nicht, ob es dir überhaupt zusagt
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Ich hätte an deiner Stelle ein Ubuntu in einer virtuellen Maschine installiert und mir dort Unity angeguckt
<michi_> gnome3 wird es garnicht für ubuntu geben?
<ring0> welche ports muss ich für samba eingehend freigeben? ich habe gelesen: 135 tcp, 137 udp, 138 udp, 139 tcp und 445 tcp, aber das erscheinen mir zu viele zu sein. reicht nicht auch einer davon?
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Für 11.04 war es wohl zu knapp, vermute ich mal
<michi_> kommt der mit 11.10? oder bleibt ubuntu bei unity...
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Unity ist nur ein Compiz-Plugin.
<michi_> heißt das, dass gnome3 kommen wird? weil irgendwann die version2 nicht mehr weiterlaufen wird...
<SheepInPanic> ring0: Nach allem was ich weiß braucht es dir Ports. Nicht für smbd direkt, aber für nmbd brauchst du 137 und 138
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Keine Ahnung wohin sich Ubuntu in 6 Monaten entwickelt. Ich vermute es aber mal.
<michi_> ich überleg halt, ob ich bei kubuntu bleiben soll, weil mir auch die anwendungen sehr gefallen. z.b. die netzwerkfreigabe, ne herrlich einfache sache...
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Bisher war die Basis immer Gnome, ich denke nicht, dass sich das ändern wird.
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Was für dich das Beste ist, das kannst du nur selber beantworten :)
<tarnschaf> moin, hat jemand von euch schonmal versucht 3 monitore über ubuntu mit 2 grafikkarten anzusteuern?
<michi_> den desktop würfel gibts in unity auch noch?
<SheepInPanic> michi_: Vermutlich wirst du das dazugehörige Compiz-Plugin erst aktivieren müssen. compizconfig-settings-manager installieren und ausprobieren
<michi_> das is der vorteil bei kde, dass da garnix nachinstalliert werden muss, sondern die effekte direkt in kwin eingerichtet werden können...
<SheepInPanic> michi_: ein wirklich brachialer Vorteil ;)
<SheepInPanic> Arbeitest du mit deinem System auch? :P
<michi_> sicher ;)
<SheepInPanic> gut gut :)
<michi_> is da eigentlich was dran, dass allgemein open source programme nicht wie die oft teuren anderen, hauptsächlich für die windows welt gemachten, nicht wirklich auf mehrkern cpu ausgelegt sind?
<Fuchs> hmm
<Fuchs> wir haetten sonst einen ganz tollen Offtopickanal
<Fuchs> wo das in aller Regel besser aufgehoben ist :) 
<SheepInPanic> Recht hat der Fuchs
<Fuchs> hoi Schaefchen, danke :) 
<TigerDuck> Guten Abend nochmal. Gibt es seit 11.04 kein /var/log/messages mehr?
<SheepInPanic> TigerDuck: Offensichtlich ist rsyslog so eingestellt, dass nichts in messages protokolliert wird
<TigerDuck> hm
<SheepInPanic> TigerDuck: Guck dir mal /etc/rsyslog/50-default.conf an. Dort ist die Protokollierung für /var/log/messages auskommenteirt
<SheepInPanic> äh, auskommentiert
<TigerDuck> Welchen Zweck will man damit erreichen?
<SheepInPanic> TigerDuck: Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht war es auch Unaufmerksamkeit und nicht einmal beabsichtigt 
<TigerDuck> 11.04 ist aber schon ein stable-Release und keine Beta, oder?
<SheepInPanic> TigerDuck: Da gehen die Meinungen massiv auseinander :D
<TigerDuck> *seufz*
<TigerDuck> Jetzt muss ich "nur noch" meine OpenVPN-Verbindungen wieder hinkriegen
<Oins> tarnschaf: dinge
<tarnschaf> Oins: dinge
<RichyW> wie kann man die obere leiste unter unity verkleinern und wie heisst diese. habe ein gnome panel darüber geschoben und jetzt ist es dahinter und ich komm nicht ran
<TigerDuck> RichyW: man kann ein Gnome Panel in Unity verwenden?
<RichyW> ja, habe das bei mir damit ich da applets rein machen kann
<Oins> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das unity panel kleiner machen kann, bzw. speziell die icons kleiner machen?
<TigerDuck> Ach, egal, uninteressant
<RichyW> die icon unter compizconfig
<RichyW> und da unter ubuntu unity plugin
 * TigerDuck versteht eh nicht, warum Unity gar nicht solch ein Panel hat ... war doch die zweitbeste Erfindung seit geschnittenem Brot
<Oins> RichyW: genial, danke !
<rtghuzhg> Hi, bei mir kommt in unity die system Aktualisierung anzeige nicht mehr. Was muss ich ändern damit das symbol wieder da ist?
<RichyW> jep, kein ding aber jetzt muss mir jemand mal sagen wie man die obere leiste kleiner machen kann
<TigerDuck> RichyW: Ubuntu classic verwenden, Problem gelöst ;)
<RichyW> ok, ich versuchs mal
<TigerDuck> öhm
<SheepInPanic> RichyW: äh, das war ein Späßchen
<TigerDuck> Das war ein Scherz
<SheepInPanic> Wobei es wirklich einige Probleme löst wieder Gnome-Shell zu verwenden 
<TigerDuck> hm
<TigerDuck> SheepInPanic: Ich komme mit Unity absolut nicht klar
<SheepInPanic> TigerDuck: Dann wechsel zu Classic. Ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache
<RichyW> Panel wieder an ort und stelle danke für den tipp
<trake> Hallo, wie komme ich bei Ubuntu 11.04 in Systemwerkzeuge systemsteuerung einstellungen? Bei 10.10 war das immer im panel zugaenglich nun finde ich es nicht
<TigerDuck> trake: über den Ausschaltbutton -> Systemeinstellungen, im Menü ganz unten
<TigerDuck> wie beim Mac
<trake> danke muss mich wohl erstmal angewöhnen
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-01
<RichyW> habe nach dem weg2 auf dieser seite 
<RichyW> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zfritzbox%20Zfestplatt
<shetlandpony> RichyW's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zgqxz6 |        Automount USB-Speicher › FritzBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<RichyW> eine platte im automount. ist es möglich das die platte nicht automatisch eingebunden wird sondern nur mit einem starter? wenn ja bitte einen link
<mythos> hi, weiß einer, mit welchen compile-options (cpu-optimierung) die binaries in ubuntu 10.10 gebaut werden? ich bräuchte die information für den support alter hardware
<ppq> mythos: i686 und smp.. oder was meinst du
<mythos> ppq, ich mein, ob alle binaries für i686 gebaut werden (großteil stammt ja von debian, die noch i486er unterstützen) oder ob es reicht kernel + glibc auszutauschen
<ppq> hm das ist ne gute frage. bislang dachte ich, generell i686, aber wenn debian für i486 baut.. allerdings betrifft das dann wohl nur universe
<mythos> ja, deswegen frag ich ja. das müsste doch irgendwo dokumentiert sein für die maintainer
<mythos> =)
<ppq> sachen in main werden afaik selbst gebaut, da kann man irgendwo über en launchpad seite auch die build logs angucken für jedes paket in jeder version
<mythos> oh, wirklich?
<ppq> joa
<mythos> das würde schon sehr helfen eine log zu sehen
<mythos> ok, ich such mal ein paket aus main aus, wo ich weiß, dass canonical es angepasst hat und guck mir die buildlog an
<mythos> danke für den tipp =)
<ppq> mythos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/glibc/2.7-10ubuntu8 da bspw.. unter Builds: auf die architektur klicken, dann auf build log
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/builders/ das sind die kisten die das machen :D
<mythos> nice nice ^^
<mythos> ok, ich find mich auf launchpad nicht zurecht ^^"
<mythos> zb such ich jetzt für die binutils die logs
<ppq> binutils in die suche auf launchpad.net eingeben -> erstes ergebnis -> oben rechts View full publishing history --> gewünschet version raussuchen --> s.o.
<mythos> -build=i486-linux-gnu --host=i486-linux-gnu
<mythos> danke!
<ppq> interessant..
<mythos> also nur kernel und glibc optimiert ^^
<ppq> gut zu wissen
<mythos> jup =)
<dakira> mythos, ppq: baut Ubuntu nicht ALLE von Debian uebernommenen Pakete noch mal grundsaetzlich neu?
<ppq> in universe afaik nicht
<dakira> hm
<mythos> also meines wissens nicht
<ppq> lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren
<ppq> die bau-knechte haben mit main sicher schon genug zu tun
<mythos> würd ich auch meinen ^^
<dakira> ;)
<ppq> in universe wird nur oberflächlich (naja, je nach lust und laune des maintainers) auf abhängigkeiten und kompatibilität gecheckt
<dakira> ppq: -> offtopic? ;)
<mythos> bin ich gespannt ob meine thinclients mit einer zusätzlich angepassten libc zum booten bekomm =)
<dakira> Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass man einige Programme nicht in den Launcher ziehen kann? Ich habe hier bspw. Wine-Programme, die da partout nicht drin liegen bleiben, waerend andere schon drin bleiben
<dakira> also Air Video Server laesst sich z.B. nicht ablegen, waerend Steam drin liegen bleibt..
<ElRubinho> hallo jemand da?
<ppq> nein :)
<ElRubinho> habe versucht auf natty upgrade, danach war mein bildschirm out of range und grub zerstört, dann neu auf maverick und altes wieder da aber unity desk und kein plan was ich jetzt machen soll
<mythos> also du hast eine neuinstallation von maverick durchgeführt?
<ElRubinho> ja habe aber mein altes zurückbekommen, wie weiss ich nicht und bildschirm(e) sind out of range bei start und trotzdem kein zugriff auf grub
<mythos> was meinst du mit "kein zugriff auf grub"? grub-install läuft nicht durch? wie startest du die kiste ohne bootloader?
<mythos> hast du dein home auf einer eigenen partition?
<ElRubinho> der ist offensichtlich noch da ;) aber kann beim booten nicht drauf zurück um abgesicherten grafik modus zu starten, bin jetzt über live cd on
<ElRubinho> und eher laie
<mythos> zuerst: sind die wichtigen daten gesichert?
<ElRubinho> jetzt ja
<mythos> ist mehr als eine festplatte verbaut?
<ElRubinho> kann nicht nachschauen wo der home ordner liegt, ist das neue desktop und irgendwie komme ich keinen halben meter klar - ist aber maverick
<ElRubinho> ja mehrere platten
<mythos> ist das dein rechner oder bist du glücklicher dritter? ;)
<ElRubinho> windows umsteiger aus überzeugung die gerade bröckelt, weil gleicher irsinn andere probleme - meiner
<mythos> kannst du die ausgaben von sudo fdisk -l mal posten?
<ElRubinho> kein zugriff auf terminal - gibts nen shortcut?
<mythos> also das alte gnome hatte noch alt+f2
<mythos> dann gnome-terminal
<ElRubinho> passiert nichts....
<ElRubinho> habe es gefunden - mom
<mythos> kk, wenn du alles gesichert hast, was spricht dagegen es noch einmal zu installieren, diesmal aber nicht automatische partitionierung zu wählen, sondern die gesamte festplatte zu verwenden?
<ElRubinho> Platte /dev/sda: 160.0 GByte, 160041885696 Byte 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 19457 Zylinder Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00065b04     Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS Partition 1 endet nicht an ein
<ElRubinho> dann ist die win partition weg und weil ich da treiber konflikte lange bekämpfen musste lösche ich die nur ungern
<mythos> bitte nutze paste.ubuntuusers.de
<ElRubinho> das heisst? bin echt neu in irc
<mythos> nopaste.ubuntuusers.de ist ein paste-service. dort die ausgabe reinkopieren und hier den link posten
<ElRubinho> ah ok ---- sorry!
<mythos> eh paste.ubuntuusers.de
<ElRubinho> lach - klar!
<mythos> np 
<mythos> jeder fängt mal an =)
<ElRubinho> also gut andere frage, wenn ich das system jetzt komplett nochmal von vorne aufsetze, habe ich das problem, dass er 1. nur einen bildschirm mag, 2. egal welcher mit viel zu viel khz angesteuert wird und 3. ich nicht beide einrichten kann, aber muss weil arbeit und viertens nicht mehr windows will
<ElRubinho> für das die bildschirme anscheinend das geringste problem sind
<mythos> für xserver-probleme benötige ich die ausgaben von sudo lspci -vn und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old)
<ElRubinho> was ist xserver?
<mythos> und dmesg natürlich
<mythos> der xserver ist das, was den grafikkartentreiber ladet, diese konfiguriert, den monitor ansteuert und im prinzip alles zeichnet, was du jetzt siehst
<mythos> ElRubinho, und du musst den rechner nicht komplett neu installieren. du kannst im installer auch eine partition einstellen, die er zu verwenden hat. diese gegebenenfalls zuvor löschen
<ElRubinho> [paste:400144:xx]
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html zeigt mir keine Einträge. Heißt das, daß es keine Ubuntu-Unterrichtsstunden im Mai gibt?
<ElRubinho> habe ich gerade gemacht
<ElRubinho> habe jetzt maverick mit dem komischen unity und ohne startoptionen zu verändern keinen bildschirm, geht aber nicht über grub sonder cd
<ElRubinho> beim boot
<mythos> du hast auf sda und sdb jetzt ein linux installiert
<mythos> also auf beiden platten. war das von dir gewollt?
<ElRubinho> nein
<mythos> jetzt weißt du, wo die neue maverick installation hin ist
<mythos> das erklärt auch, wieso grub noch vorhanden ist
<ElRubinho> und was soll ich jetzt machen?
<mythos> wenn du beim booten im bios die andere platte einstellst, dann startest du wahrscheinlich ins maverick
<mythos> also vorm booten ^^
<ElRubinho> ok aber das war nur als notlösung gedacht... weil ich erst danach auf die idee mit der live cd und ihren bootoptionen gekommen bin, da er dieses ja nicht starten wollte (konnte)
<ElRubinho> dachte auch es formatiert zu haben, das erklärt vieles, die frage ist nur wie kann das sein, da ich doch ausgewählt habe?!
<ElRubinho> nochmal zurück zu dem problem, dass egal welches ubuntu beim starten erstmal meinen bildschirm zerlegen will, gibt es da beispiele?
<mythos> du hast eine ati-grafikkarte verbaut
<ElRubinho> im xserver listet es auch eine andere auflösung als tatsächlich - ja ati
<mythos> kannst du noch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old) pasten?
<mythos> lsmod wäre auch wichtig
<ElRubinho> syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten wort .old
<mythos> ^^"
<mythos> sorry
<mythos> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.old
<mythos> das ist eine datei
<mythos> äh... Xorg.0.log
<mythos> sorry, ist spät
<ElRubinho> ist ok freue mich sehr dass du hilfst
<mythos> ist hier normal
<KNUBBIG> ?
<ElRubinho> paste:400145:xxx
<mythos> ElRubinho, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ist für dich vielleicht einfacher
<ElRubinho> hoffe es ist komplett mehr hats mich nicht kopieren lassen
<mythos> ich vergesse immer, dass nicht jeder versiert mit dem umgang von linux ist
<ElRubinho> schon ok - lerne gerne und das wird sich ändern ;)
<mythos> ElRubinho, lsmod bitte noch
<ElRubinho> paste:400146:xxx
<ElRubinho> paste:400147:xxx
<mythos> also für den ersten monitor bekommt er die edid information nicht, das ist jene information, die der grafikkarte sagt, wie sie den monitor anzusteuern hat
<ElRubinho> und wie kann ich das ändern? 
<ElRubinho> es erkennt ja auch grundsätzlich nur den monitor auf vga und jetzt anscheinend nicht mal den mehr
<dreamon> Hab Update auf Natty gemacht. Seither bootet er nicht. Es liegt am Laufwerksbuchstaben. Meine Boothdd ist bei maverick sdb gewesen(früher wars mal sda). Seit Natty ist es wieder sda. Aber ich weiß nicht wie man das wieder umstellt. in grub gibt es eine Zeile "set root=(/dev/sdb,msdos7) das hab ich schon auf sda umgestellt bootet trotzdem nicht. (prartition wäre sda7 was ich Linux enthält)
<mythos> ElRubinho, kannst du noch /var/log/messages posten?
<ElRubinho> keine berechtigung... ???!!!!
<ElRubinho> doof -gedit.... ist ein leeres fenster
<mythos> /var/log/kern.log würde es auch tun
<mythos> vielleicht hast du dich auch einfach nur vertippt ^^
<ElRubinho> nein habe ich nicht - paste die fehlerwarnung mit
<mythos> dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.out
<mythos> und den inhalt der datei bitte
<ElRubinho> paste:400148:xxx
<mythos> ja, per dmesg bekomm ich auch die information ;)
<ElRubinho> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<mythos> mit dem befehl erstellst du eine datei auf dem desktop
<ElRubinho> erst befehl - dann rest... bin nicht so helle heute
<mythos> also zuerst "dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.out" dann "gedit ~/Desktop/dmesg.out"
<mythos> joah, ich bin auch schon müde ;)
<ElRubinho> komme damit nicht klar - haut zwar was über dmesg raus aber den rest kommt nur datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<mythos> dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.out 
<mythos> das ist _ein_ befehl 
<mythos> wenn du den so in ein terminal kopierst, sollte eine datei auf deinem desktop erscheinen
<mythos> die datei wäre hier dmesg.out
<mythos> per "gedit ~/Desktop/dmesg.out" solltest du diese dann öffnen können
<mythos> der desktop ist jener bereich, den du siehst, wenn du alle fenser minimiert hast
<mythos> *fenster
<ElRubinho> erklär mir mal schnell die kopierfunktion - habe bis jetzt von hand - wenn ich kopieren will erscheint ein extra fenster mit dem text und dann?
<mythos> mit kopieren meinst du "cp"
<mythos> ?
<ElRubinho> wenn ich eine von hier was rauskopieren will kommt ein extra fenster für copy text und dann gehts nicht weiter
<mythos> du meinst jetzt in gedit?
<ElRubinho> nein ganz simpel von hier im chat nach z.b. terminal - rechtsklick und strg v ist nicht
<mythos> kommt drauf an, was für einen irc-client du nutzt
<mythos> pjirc... kenne ich nicht ^^"
<ElRubinho> online im browser, da mir nichts erklären kann wie ich ein eigenes konto erstelle, sondern nur nutzen kann
<mythos> ist das eine webseite?
<ElRubinho> ja über empathy komme ich nicht durch da ich nicht rausfinde wie ich mich anmelden kann
<mythos> bei irc braucht man kein konto
<mythos> du benötigst nur die serveradresse
<ElRubinho> ja habe ich auch schon genutzt aber diesmal will es nicht...
<mythos> irc.freenode.net
<mythos> puh... empathy... mom, ich probier mal ^^"
<ElRubinho> lach... sorry
<mythos> ja, kein problem. mach ich ja gern
<ElRubinho> habe nach dem update plötzlich keine option mehr einen raum zu betreten ;(
<ElRubinho> beizutreten meine ich
<ElRubinho> muss ein passwort generieren und es gibt nirgends ne erklärung wie... geht normalerweise auch mit irgendwas als passwort aber das ist plötzlich vorbei
<mythos> ich komm auch nicht mit empathy zurecht ^^"
<mythos> mach einfach apt-get install xchat ^^"
<ElRubinho> habe früher pidgin genutzt auch auf win - empathy eigentlich nur weil da...
<mythos> oder einen anderen client deiner wahl
<ElRubinho> was ist im moment der beste multi, sollte auch skype einschliessen?
<ElRubinho> scheint ja zu funktionieren, wie hast das mit dem passwort gelöst?
<mythos> ElRubinho, gar nicht. habe hier noch ubuntu 10.04
<ElRubinho> kann dir nur raten bei 10 zu bleiben wenn du die menuführung liebst! diese scheisse hier an der seite macht mich wahnsinnig und komme auch nirgends an systemeinstellungen
<mythos> na ja, ich rate dir mal dazu, den fglrx zu deinstallieren mit "apt-get purge fglrx" und zu rebooten
<ElRubinho> und das ist?
<mythos> ElRubinho, du kannst beim login-menu gnome-classic auswählen
<mythos> fglrx ist dein grafikkartentreiber
<ElRubinho> kann ich nicht ist ja nicht wirklich 11, ist aufgrund irgendwelcher fehler noch 10
<mythos> dann rate ich sowieso zu einer neuinstallation
<mythos> ist sicher reparierbar aber für dich als laie beinahe unmöglich
<ElRubinho> er bootet und dann kommt passwort und das wars... 
<ElRubinho> ja aber wie behebe ich das problem mit den bildschirmen?
<ElRubinho> wenn neuinstalliert
<mythos> wenn das problem dann noch auftritt
<ElRubinho> gehe davon aus es neu machen zu müssen
<mythos> also wenn du dann noch probleme hast, kommst du einfach wieder hierher
<mythos> oder du bleibst einfach online währen du installierst, dann kannst du auch quatschen ;)
<ElRubinho> wie soll das gehen? habe nur den einen - der andere ist zerschraubt...
<mythos> per livecd?
<ElRubinho> cd rein und starten oder wie?
<mythos> jup
<mythos> wie hast du denn ubuntu installiert?
<ElRubinho> cd rein, rechner aus, rechner wieder an - installation, rechner neustart = betriebssystem
<mythos> joah, dann solltest du das doch kennen, dass du während der installation einen normalen desktop zur verfügung hast
<ElRubinho> lach - nee, ist mir entgangen... bin doch windoof...
<mythos> ElRubinho, also du bist jetzt per livecd on?
<ElRubinho> mir ist nur aufgefallen, das ich zwar internet connecten kann aber wo ist der rest versteckt?
<ElRubinho> ne die habe ich genutzt um ins system zu kommen
<mythos> ah, ok
<ElRubinho> also das heisst ich starte den rechner neu, nutze die live cd für test und mache dann vom desktop aus die installation - richtig?
<mythos> ElRubinho, ok, gucken wir doch mal, ob dein system komplett installiert ist
<ElRubinho> naja die bescheuerte side bar gibts nicht über die cd
<mythos> ElRubinho, ist jetzt echt plöd... würd jetzt gerne bei dir sitzen und es schnell richten ^^"
<mythos> so.... also um mal zu definieren, was du willst
<ElRubinho> danke... lach... kriegen wir schon - wenns um windows geht sitze ich auch oft hilflos am anderen ende...
<mythos> du willst dein natty wieder durch maverick ersetzen, richtig?
<ElRubinho> ist mir eigentlich egal, will das die bildschirme ersten beide funktionieren und zweitens schon beim booten
<ElRubinho> habe doch auf der anderen partition ein neues maverick
<mythos> ElRubinho, ok, dann gib mir noch mal schnell die ausgabe vom "mount"
<ElRubinho> paste:400149:xxx
<ElRubinho> ich denke es ist das beste die partitionen wieder zusammenzuführen, neu aufzusetzen, dann upgrade auf natty und dann erst alles möglich andere z.b. ati treiber
<mythos> ElRubinho, führe mal "sudo update-grub" aus
<ElRubinho> aste:400150:xxx
<mythos> also... ohne livecd kannst du nicht mehr booten?
<ElRubinho> jepp
<ElRubinho> der bildschirm ist out of range und grub erscheint nicht
<mythos> dann installieren wir mal grub neu
<ElRubinho> cool ok
<mythos> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ElRubinho> paste:400151:xxx
<mythos> aber bevor du jetzt neu bootest... mit alles wichtige gesichert meinte ich auch alles von der windowspartition
<ElRubinho> ja ist es... die win partition kann ich nicht im moment, da es eine baustelle ist und ich eigentlich an einer besonderen lösung arbeite um treiberkonflikte zu beheben, die eigentlich gar nicht vorkommen dürften, wollte sie unbedingt behalten, hat aber sonst keinen anderen nutzen - also wenn es gar nicht anders geht, darf sie auch draufgehen
<mythos> gut, dann starte mal neu =)
<ElRubinho> ok bis gleich
<ElRubinho> ok, hat geklappt, grub wieder da und bildschirm hat seltsamerweise auch mitgemacht
<mythos> ui, supi
<ElRubinho> wie kann ich jetzt die andere maverick installation wieder loswerden und die partitionen zusammenführen - wenn das überhaupt geht?
<mythos> mach mal ein terminal auf und tipp "sudo apt-get install -f"
<mythos> das guckt nur, ob ein paket kaputt ist
<ElRubinho> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert
<mythos> sieht gut aus
<mythos> also per gparted solltest du partitionen manipulieren können
<ElRubinho> ist das ne anwendung oder ein command
<mythos> ein programm
<mythos> also "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<mythos> dann "gksu gparted" oder halt aus dem menu auswählen
<ElRubinho> habe ich
<ElRubinho> läuft
<mythos> also damit kannst du die linux-partitionen auf sdb löschen (das ist die 80gb festplatte)
<ElRubinho> gibt kein sdb alles sda
<mythos> rechts oben solltest die platte auswählen können
<mythos> aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie das ding unter natty nun aussieht ^^"
<ElRubinho> lol ok
<ElRubinho> ist so
<ElRubinho> alle drei löschen auch swap?
<mythos> swap wirst du nicht benötigen ^^"
<mythos> das ist die auslagerungspartition
<ElRubinho> weiss ja nicht ob die sich das teilen oder jedes sein eigenes hat
<mythos> ah, aber guter punkt!
<ElRubinho> rechtsklick löschen geht nur bei swap
<mythos> hmm... wenn du die jetzt gemountet hast könnte das zu problemen führen, ich hoffe mal, dass die gparted entwickler an diesen fall gedacht haben ^^"
<ElRubinho> habe noch nichts gemacht da löschen nicht geht ausser bei swap
<mythos> also hmm... mom... bevor du jetzt was machst, gib mir bitte die ausgabe von mount noch mal
<mythos> du solltest doch jetzt ins ubuntu von sda gebootet haben
<mythos> ElRubinho, kannst du bei der linux-partition "unmounten" oder "aushängen" wählen?
<ElRubinho> paste:400152:mount
<ElRubinho> grösse verschieben verändern ist alles
<ElRubinho> ja sda 4
<mythos> hmm? sda? auf sda solltest du doch gar nichts machen ^^"
<ElRubinho> meinte das gerade laufende system ist auf der
<mythos> jup, stimmt
<ElRubinho> grub ist also auch auf sda?
<mythos> grub ist auf sda
<mythos> jup
<mythos> also wieder
<mythos> haben wir ja gerade installiert
<ElRubinho> yeah -klar eigentlich, aber lieber doof gefragt und gelernt...
<mythos> auf sdb hast du eine primär und in der erweiterten zwei logische parititonen
<mythos> du kannst die erweiterte partition, die einen container für die zwei logischen darstellt, löschen und die primäre ntfs-partition hoffentlich vergrößern
<ElRubinho> eins ist ntfs - meine sicherung für allen möglichen scheiss
<mythos> oh, das ist deine sicherung?
<mythos> dann mach nichts!
<ElRubinho> alles
<mythos> gparted zu!
<ElRubinho> wie um alles in der welt konnte sich das darauf installieren...
<mythos> guck mal nach, ob du an deine daten auf sdb noch kommst
<mythos> also sdb1
<ElRubinho> kämpfe gerade wieder mit der sidebar... muss erst noch finden...
<mythos> nautilus sollte sie dir eigentlich anzeigen
<mythos> aber ich kenne natty und unity noch nicht
<ElRubinho> gefunden - ist noch intakt, gottseidank, ist meine arbeit drauf bin autor... puh *aufatmen*
<mythos> puh!
<mythos> zum glück =D
<mythos> da hattest du jetzt wirklich glück! das hätte wirklich böse ins auge gehen können
<ElRubinho> deswegen brauche ich auch zwei bildschirme
<mythos> also ich rate dir trotzdem zu einem backup und rühr sdb einfach in der zwischenzeit nicht an... also ich meine mit partitionstools wie gparted
<ElRubinho> ja muss dafür aber noch eine platte anschaffen, stehe bloss nicht auf die externen, da sie gerne verrecken, wäre hier aber angebracht, habe keine lust jeden tag cd zu brennen
<mythos> oh, auch interne verrecken gerne ^^"
<mythos> ist im prinzip ja dasselbe gerät
<ElRubinho> aber nicht so schnell und ohne ansage...
<mythos> das kann man leider nicht pauschalisieren
<mythos> also mehr können wir ja jetzt eh nicht mehr tun oder hast du noch wo probleme?
<ElRubinho> ja leider - habe aber auch schon über den provider gesichert, dass ich online drauf zu greifen kann - sogar da gehen daten verloren...
<ElRubinho> bildschirme!
<mythos> dachte, die gehen jetzt? ^^"
<ElRubinho> es geht nur einer, der zweite wird nicht erkannt und angesteuert und der erste nicht identifiziert
<ElRubinho> der ati treiber hat die auflösung und hertz rate erzwungen
<mythos> gibt es diesen hardware-manager noch?
<mythos> also treiber-manager
<ElRubinho> verdammt nochmal schön wäre es - ist hier jemand der weiss wie man bei natty in die system einstellungen kommt?
<mythos> na ja, es gibt ja die konsole
<mythos> gib mal "jockey-gtk" ein
<ElRubinho> gefunden - sieht jetzt fast aus wie bei win...
<mythos> also deaktiviere mal fglrx
<mythos> mal gucken, ob der radeon-treiber schon gut genug ist
<ElRubinho> der ist aktiv
<mythos> egal was der dir für einen grafiktreiber als aktiv anzeigt, deaktiviere diesen ^^"
<mythos> das ist der fglrx
<ElRubinho> ah ok
<ElRubinho> wie deaktiviere ich ihn?
<mythos> *g
<mythos> kein button?
<mythos> glaub, ich muss bald mal natty wo installieren ^^"
<ElRubinho> wo? kann nur über die aktualisierung einsehen
<mythos> ein "apt-get purge fglrx" tut es auch
<ElRubinho> lol 
<ElRubinho> mach ich
<mythos> du kannst ihn später wieder per "apt-get install fglrx" installieren
<mythos> joah, ich dachte, da gäbe es einen button
<ElRubinho> geht nicht hier die meldung paste:400153:mount
<mythos> sudo davor
<ElRubinho> eigentlich klar... arbeitet
<mythos> danach wird ein reboot fällig
<ElRubinho> fertich - bis gleich
<mythos> wb ElRubinho 
<ElRubinho> geht überhaupt gar nicht - jetzt bleibt der bildschirm zur abwechslung einfach nur noch schwarz nach grub
<ElRubinho> kein signal und aus isser...
<mythos> guck mal in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf ob da noch fglrx drin steht
<mythos> bist du mit der live-cd hoch, nicht?
<ElRubinho> bin jetzt über abgesicherten grafikmodus on und ist auch seltsam anzusehen#
<mythos> ah, ok ^^
<mythos> kannst du die /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old hochladen?
<mythos> die müsste ich sehen
<ElRubinho> zumindest habe ich jetzt das alte desktop :)
<mythos> auch nice ^^
<mythos> aber den kannst du auch default einstellen
<ElRubinho> gedit davor setzen?
<mythos> jup
<mythos> das ist eine datei
<ElRubinho> wenn ja kommt nur leeres fenster
<ElRubinho> also nichts
<mythos> und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mythos> ?
<ElRubinho> mom
<mythos> gibt es vielleicht eine Xorg.1.log?
<ElRubinho> alles leer
<mythos> ls /var/log
<mythos> da solltest doch eine Xorg.x.log zu sehen sein
<ElRubinho> paste:400154:xxx
<ElRubinho> letztes ist auch nichts
<mythos> in keiner der Xorg.logs ist was? du hast da doch von 0 bis 5 und 0-1 haben sogar eine old
<ElRubinho> habe allerdings eine fehlermeldung über das verwendetete theme: paste:400155:xxx
<ElRubinho> vielleicht deswegen...
<mythos> nene, das hat nichts zu bedeuten
<mythos> ansonsten installiere halt wieder den fglrx per jockey-gtk, der schreibt auch alle konfigurationsfiles neu, sodass es uU wieder funktioniert
<ElRubinho> kommen nur leere pop up fenster ohne text
<mythos> blöde o.o
<mythos> ohne logs bin ich leider aufgeschmissen
<ElRubinho> mache jetzt mal jockey gtk
<mythos> wenn der immer noch nicht will, rate ich zum neuesten fglrx
<ElRubinho> schauen wir mal - ist jetzt mit runterladen und installieren beschäftigt...
<ElRubinho> mache neustart bis gleich
<ElRubinho> hallo ist schon jemand mit natty vertraut, mich machen die riesigen symbole an der seite echt fertig - kann man die kleiner machen?
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html zeigt mir keine Einträge. Heißt das, daß es keine Ubuntu-Unterrichtsstunden im Mai gibt?
<ngc2997> Moin... Wozu wird in Ubuntu x86_64 das Modul rtc per /etc/modules automatisch geladen? In der 32bit Variante gab es das (zumindest bei mir) nicht...
<Fussel> hm, das ist die real time clock, also abschalten würd ichs ned
<Fussel> also übernahme der uhrzeit, vom bios, schätz ich mal
<Fussel> ngc2997, joa isses: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit
<ngc2997> Fussel: Hmjo, ich frage mich nur, warum die unter x86_64 plötzlich in /etc/modules auftaucht - in 32bit Ubuntu gab es das in den vier Jahren, die ich Ubuntu jetzt verwende, nicht
<Fussel> ngc2997, wiso? störts?
<ngc2997> Fussel: Nö, durchaus nicht; ich gehe nur solchen Veränderungen gern auf den Grund :)
<ngc2997> ...insbesondere weil ich jetzt erstmals das System hier auf 64bit umgestellt habe
<Fussel> ngc2997, hm ich ned so, ich geh dem nur nach, wenn ich mich nicht über n funktionierendes ubuntu freuen darf
<dreamon> Nimmt jemand Klebezettel in verbindung mit Natty? Ohne Panel wird man das wohl nicht mehr verwenden können?
<SheepInPanic> dreamon: Also Tomboy integriert sich in das Panel oben. Oder was meinst Du mit Klebezettel?
<dreamon> SheepInPanic, Klebezettel ist ein "plugin" wo man zum Panel hinzufügen konnte. Aber es gibt ja nur noch ein Panell und da sind nur ganz wenige Icons bei. Wollte gern ein paar hinzufügen.. aber rechtsklick hinzufügen ist nicht mehr möglich
<SheepInPanic> Ahso, verstehe
<SirDidi> moin
<SirDidi> welche einfachen methoden gibt es daten auf und von einem rechner zu bekommen auf den man ssh zugang hat? ich kenne scp und sftp
<SirDidi> gibt es noch kopfortablere?
<jongleur> guten Morgen
<jongleur> Ich habe soeben ubuntu 10.04 LTS wieder installiert, nachdem das 11.04-upgrade auf dem Eee nicht tut. Jetzt macht Thunderbird probleme und zeigt die E-Mail-Listen nicht an (nur die Spaltenüberschriften und den Scrollbalken, die eigentliche Liste beinhaltet komische Anzeigefehler
<jongleur> gibts da irgendwas bekanntes zu?
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> jongleur: Wenn irgendetwas dazu bekannt ist, dann steht es in Launchpad unter "thunderbird".
<swiged> morgen zusammen
<swiged> nachdem gestrigen update auf 11.04 und einer langen frustrierenden nacht habe ich mich zu einem downgrade auf 10.10 entschlossen. da /home auf einer seperaten partition liegt scheint mir die sicherste und stabilste methode einfach ne neuinstallation von 10.10 zu sein. nun die frage: da ich mich letztes mal mit meinem verschlüsselten home-verzeichnis (standard verschlüsselung unter ubuntu) schon in die nesseln gesetzt habe, wollte
<swiged>  ich fragen, wie ich diese verschlüsselung deaktivieren kann
<SirDidi> swiged, vielleicht hilgt dir das weiter -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Deinstallation
<swiged> danke, hatte ich auch gefunden grad
<jongleur> warum will das nicht?
<jongleur> (ja, ich weiß, dass das keine gut formulierte Frage war)
<jongleur> ich habe anhaltend das Problem, dass Thunderbird (aber nicht Firefox) manche Steuerelemente nicht darstellt
<c_korn> hallo, hat noch jemand das problem mit langsamem netzwerk in natty? auch die option ath9k nohwcrypt=1 bringt nichts bei mir.
<Deep-Thought> hallo
<Deep-Thought_> ich wollte gerne ein update von 10.10 auf 11.04 machen aber bekomme immer diese fehlermeldung: W:Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Beim Auflösen von »extras.ubuntu.com:http« ist etwas Schlimmes passiert (-5 - Zu diesem Hostnamen gehört keine Adresse) , E:Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
<Deep-Thought_> was kann ich da machen?
<bullgard4> c_korn: Ich nicht.
<bullgard4> Deep-Thought_: Überprüfe Deine Repositorienliste auf korrekte Einträge.
<Deep-Thought_> @bullgard4 wie soll ich das machen?
<c_korn> bullgard4: bitte einmal ausgabe von lspci | grep Network dann hol ich mir einfach eine karte, die funktioniert
<Deep-Thought_> in synaptic?
<dreamon> Kann man die Vertikale Scrollleiste auf alt umstellen. Ich habe rechts ein Panel eingerichtet.. und da kann ich den Schieber nicht anfassen, weil der vom Panel verdeckt wird(wenn Fenster im Vollmodus ist)
<bullgard4> Deep-Thought_: Synaptic > Einstellungen > Paketquellen > (Software-Paketquellen) > Software von Ubuntu : Sind alle Felder, die Du benötigtst, angehakt? Synaptic > Einstellungen > Paketquellen > (Software-Paketquellen) > Andere Software: Einträge vergleichen mit einem Freund, bei dem Ubuntu gut funktioniert.
<swiged> Deep-Thought_, bevor du das tust würde ich es mir gut überlegen und nutzen gegen arbeit aufwägen
<swiged> und egegen ärger
<swiged> einmal ins forum geschaut und du weisst was ich meine
<bullgard4> c_korn: '~$ lspci | grep Network' gibt bei meinem Natty-Rechner nichts aus.
<c_korn> hm, sehr interssant.
<swiged> kurzer abriss von mir: emerald als fenstermanger geht nicht, keine hotcorners in kombination mit mausaktionen, das skype icon ist nicht sichtbar, googlegadgets gibts nicht mehr, ich kann meine mittlere maustaste nicht mehr nutzen undsämtliche temepraturen sind aufgrund erhöhter last höher
<c_korn> wie ich in bug 736171 lese, sollte ich mal den 39-rc4 kernel probieren
<Deep-Thought_> anfängliche schwierigkeiten sind ja normal @bullgard4
<lute> moin
<bullgard4> Deep-Thought_: Möglicherweise sind die Repositorien, die Du benutzen willst, im Moment nicht in Ordnung. Dann solltest Du eine Weile warten und erneut einen Download versuchen.
<Deep-Thought_> ok
<Fussel> ,unix?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fussel, ich weiss nichts ueber unix, ich verbinde aber 9 Dinge mit unix. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche unix' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Fussel> ?
<Fussel> shetlandpony, suche unix
<k1l> Fussel: http://tinyurl.com/c8c66w
<Fussel> k1l, ich hab da ne einfache erklärung gesucht, warum linux kein unix ist, irgendwie n totschlagargument, für nen einfachen nutzer :)
<db> morgen
<db> gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten standard-weg mit dem ubuntu beim booten iptables regeln lädt? oder ist es beabsichtigt, dass ich das quasi von hand in den pre-ifup scripts machen muss?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man irgendwie diese schrecklichen "strich"-Scrollbalken in 11.04 wieder zu "normalen" machen kann?
<bekks> db: Ja. Nennt sich ufw.
<db> bekks, ah, interessant, danke, ich schaus mir an
<k1l> ,overlay scrollleisten? Mrokii 
<shetlandpony> Mrokii: Eine Anleitung um die neuen overlay scrollleisten zu deaktivieren: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<Mrokii> Danke
<Mrokii> Keine Ahnung, wie man die nennt. Hab' nur festgestellt, dass ich sie nicht mag (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) :)
<s|gnal> Hallo Leute! Ich bin mit meinem Laptop per UMTS im Internet (also ohne vorgeschalteten Router mit Firewall). Bin ich damit quasi ungeschützt im Netz unterwegs, oder kümmert sich der Provider um das Filtern hereinkommenden Traffics?
<bekks> s|gnal: Dem Provider ist das vollkommen egal.
<s|gnal> hmm, sollte ich mir dann Sorgen machen?
<Luzifer> Firewall ist immer Sache des Betreibers des Endgeräts. (Sonst würde ich meinen Provider auch lynchen)
<Luzifer> Was hast du an Ports nach außen offen? Wie gut sind die dahinterstehenden Programme abgesichert?
<db> mach einfach iptables -I INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT; iptables -I INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT; iptables -P INPUT DROP; :-)
<Luzifer> Gut damit wären es dann keine mehr ;)
<db> sollte für nen laptop normalerweise OK sein denk ich ;)
<Luzifer> Für 99% der Laptops mit Sicherheit. (Und das restliche 1% gehört Leuten wie mir :D)
<s|gnal> Die vielen Smileys hinter euren Vorschlägen machen mich misstrauisch. ;) Warum sollte es für ein Laptop ok sein? da läuft auch nichts anderes drauf, als auf einem Desktop-PC.
<bekks> s|gnal: Du solltest Dich mal im Wiki zum Thema Sicherheit umsehen.
<Luzifer> Das was db da gepostet hat sorgt dafür, dass alle eingehenden Verbindungen, die keine Antwort auf eine ausgehende Verbindung und nicht über das lo-Interface gesendet sind, dicht gemacht werden.
<s|gnal> bekks: hatte ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal gemacht und speziell zu diesem Thema nichts gefunden.
<bekks> s|gnal: Dann hast Du nicht gesucht ;)
<s|gnal> Luzifer: Danke.
<db> da gibts sowas das heisst UFW!  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UFW  
<db> (db lernen schnell!!)
<s|gnal> bekks: ok, dann schau ich erst noch mal.
<s|gnal> ahh, "Uncomplicated Firewall" - das klingt schon mal gut. :) Danke, erstmal.
<Luzifer> Hmm UFW is mir suspekt... (Okay ich schreib aber die Regeltabelle fürs iptables auch per Hand :D)
<db> also ehrlichgesagt ich finds auch eher complicated als uncomplicated ;)
<db> ich schreib die auch per hand
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit und dort gibt es das Kapitel "Systemanalyse und Netzwerksicherheit"
<s|gnal> bekks: gut, dann check ich erstmal. Ich hab z.B. so ein TOR proxy-Dingens laufen. 
<bekks> Du hast also nicht gesucht ;)
<s|gnal> doch, doch. Ich hatte auch mal eine entsprechende Frage im  Forum gepostet, aber da kam auch nix.
<bekks> Komisch, dass mit der Begriff "sicherheit" der o.g. Artikel der erste Treffer ist ;)
<Luzifer> Krass wie viel Doku es inzwichen dazu gibt xD Man merkt doch, dass ich seit einigen Jahren Linux nur noch im Servereinsatz hab und das kann ;)
<s|gnal> bekks: mir ging es ja speziell um das UMTS Problem, also wenn ich nicht hinter einem WLAN Router bin.
<bekks> s|gnal: Das Thema Sicherheit hat genau gar nichts mit WLAN im speziellen zu tun.
<bekks> s|gnal: Es sind vollkommen allgemein gehaltene Artikel.
<s|gnal> eben, eben. Aber wenn ich hinter der Firewall des Routers bin, kann es mir ziemlich egal sein, was ich auf meinem Rechner n Services laufen habe.
<bekks> Nein.
<s|gnal> Nein?
<bekks> Nein.
<s|gnal> Nein.
<s|gnal> Warum Nein?
<s|gnal> ok, vielleicht sollte ich wirklich erstmal das wiki lesen. :)
<bekks> Weil Du die Firewall deines Routers auch konfigurieren musst und dich nicht darauf verlassen _kannst_, dass sie weiß, was sie wie schützen soll.
<Luzifer> Du vertraust jedem WLAN zu 100%? Also ich nich.
<s|gnal> hmm, ich gehe davon aus, dass die default Konfiguration so permissiv ist, dass ich da erstmal sicher bin.
<bekks> s|gnal: Wenn sie permissiv ist, würde ich mir Sorgen machen ;)
<bekks> Sie sollte eher sehr restriktiv sein :)
<s|gnal> ok, ir wisst was ich meinte. :)
<Luzifer> Drücken wir es anders aus: Welche Firewall schützt deinen Rechner vor einem anderen Gerät im selben Wlan?
<bekks> s|gnal: Und wir wissen auch wovon wir reden ;)
<s|gnal> bekks: deshalb frage ich euch ja. :)
<s|gnal> Luzifer: in meinem WLAN gibt es aber nur meine Rechner.
<db> das kann sich aber schnell ändern ;-)
<Luzifer> Ah du hast einen Laptop weil er nur in deinem Wlan ist?
<s|gnal> db: I don't think so!
<db> naja, sonen wpa2-schlüssel kann man schon auch knacken
<Luzifer> Also meiner hat Zugang zu diversen fremden Wlans und unter anderem einem Firmen-Wlan...
<db> mit ein paar GPUs..
<db> oder wenn dein passwort schlecht ist
<bekks> db: oder wenn die Entertaste klemmt ;)
<db> die entertaste?
<bekks> Ja, die ist kein Satzzeichen.
<db> oO
<s|gnal> Lucifer: mein 
<Luzifer> db: Klartext: Du sollst net so oft auf "Enter" drücken sondern mehr Satzzeichen verwenden.
<db> ich habe mich gerade zu dieser schlussfolgerung durchgerungen. ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung..
<s|gnal> mein Laptop ist zu Hause in meinem WLAN Netz und auf Arbeit im LAN (dort gibt es nur nette Kollegen :)
<db> ich habe ja verständnis dafür, dass ihr auf euren HD-multihead-setups bildschirmplatz sparen müsst. ;-)
<Luzifer> s|gnal: Du vertraust auf die "nettigkeit" anderer Menschen? Du arbeitest nicht in der Sicherheit oder?
<db> das problem ist, dafür braucht man im hirn ne grössere puffergrösse, damit man mehrere ideen auf einer zeile zusammenfassen kann...
<Luzifer> db: 13" single screen ;)
<s|gnal> Lucifer: Ja. Nein.
<db> ok. ich kann das toppen. sitze an nem 10" netbook ;P
<bekks> s|gnal: Gewöhn Dir das ab, in der IT. ;)
<Luzifer> s|gnal: 1) ich werde mit "z" geschrieben. 2) Schön, dass du den Glauben in die Menschheit noch nicht verloren hast... 3) Gut so.
<s|gnal> Luzifer: ich lese jetzt erstmal das wiki, dann komme ich vielleicht geläutert wieder. :)
<Luzifer> Viel Vergnügen.
<s|gnal> danke. bye.
<ChosenOne> aloha
<ChosenOne> in Unity gibts ja keine gnome-applets mehr. kann man denn eigene applets für die indicator-leiste schreiben? also gibts da die möglichkeit eigenes hinzuzufügen?
<RichyW> kann ich die schlüsselbund eingabe deaktivieren unter unity? muss immer drei mal das passwort eingeben
<bekks> RichyW: Wieso dreimal?
<RichyW> ChosenOne: ich habe das gnome-panel im autostart und habe da meine applet wieder drin
<RichyW> bekks: ich weiss nicht wieso drei mal aber der will die drei mal haben und jedesmal für ''Vorgabe''
<ChosenOne> RichyW: wo liegt das dann? einfach in der leiste oben, wie vorher?
<jamalaka> Wie hieß nochmal der Befehl für Unity, wenn mal wieder alles hängt?
<jamalaka> unity --restart?
<RichyW> ChosenOne: erstmal ist es oben, aber man kann wie gewohnt welche hinzufügen verschieben usw, einfach ausprobieren
<ChosenOne> RichyW: cool danke :)
<ChosenOne> RichyW: hab noch kein natty, will erst ne woche warten und dann erst in den KnownIssues nachlesen, ob ich problemlos updaten kann. man muss ja produktiv bleiben ;)
<bekks> ChosenOne: Lieber noch nen Monat warten ;)
<ChosenOne> heh
<ChosenOne> so schlimm bei dir?
<RichyW> ChosenOne: habe mein Unity auch schon paar mal zerschossen mit compizconfig, paar einstellungen ausprobiert usw dann ging gar nichts mehr, aber bin auch ein blutiger anfänger
<ChosenOne> normalerweise spiel ich die updates immer zuerst aufm laptop ein und guck, was schief läuft. aber den brauch ich mittlerweile regelmäßig für präsentationen und in ner VM macht unity wohl nicht so viel sinn
<bekks> Nein - aber binnen einer Woche werden einfach wohl nicht alle Probleme beseitigt werden können, wenn sie existieren.
<bekks> ChosenOne: Macht keinen Sinn, reicht aber vollkommen aqus, um es zu testen.
<ChosenOne> bekks: für die meisten probleme gibts nach ner woche schon meistens einen patch oder ne anleitung sie selbst zu beheben. das reicht eigentlich
<ChosenOne> naja gut. danke für die tipps jedenfalls - cu
<ubinux> exit
<tchab> moin
<tchab> hat jemand ne ati (4225) mit standby/hibernate zum laufen gebracht?
<RichyW> ist der schlüsselbund an unity oder gnome gebunden oder hat das damit nichts zu tuen?
<ppq> tchab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung#Suspend-Modi-funktionieren-nicht-mehr schon durch?
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/5u78pjs |        Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<TheInfinity> RichyW: gnome.
<tchab> hab ich schon durch
<tchab> @ppq
<RichyW> ok danke
<dreamon> Bekomme immer so Meldungen, egal was ich installiere. -> http://pastebin.com/8pyQNxjf -> Hab die Paket deinstalliert und wieder installiert.. zeigt mir immer wieder diese Meldungen an.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: sieht aus wie fremdquellen fuckup
<dreamon> TheInfinity, ja, das könnte sein, hab ffmpeg mal manuell installiert..
<TheInfinity> und ubuntu-tweak und qt-faststart
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Danke, dann weiß ich schon mal wo ich suchen muß
<TheInfinity> dreamon: stand da unten doch auch um welche pakete es sich da deeht
<TheInfinity> *dreht
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Das schon, nur das es von den Fremdpaketen kam.. hab ich nicht bedacht.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ist bei fehlern dieser art immer das erste wonach man schauen sollte. fremdquellen haben gerne fuckup effekte aufs packetmanagement ;)
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Nunja.. hab update auf 11.04 gemacht.. da hat er gesagt er deaktiviert die PPAs .. dachte dann ist das ja kein Problem.. der deinstalliert das zeug und macht die Ubuntu versionen drauf. Naja.. die Vermutung war woh Käse
<TheInfinity> dazu dürfte es keine ubuntu versionen geben
<xray3> kann mir wer helfen ein verschlüsseltes home wieder einzuhängen?
<TheInfinity> zumindest die beiden von mir genannten sind irgendwelche tweaking frickel geschichten wo ubuntu sehr dämlich wäre wenn es das mit integrieren würde ;)
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Von ffmpeg schon. Oder heißt das nicht jetzt anders?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: bei ffmpeg wirste irgendn mist bei der selbstinstallierten version gemacht haben. reinstallieren ohne fremdquellen hilft.
<TheInfinity> xray3: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=verschl%C3%BCsseltes+home+einh%C3%A4ngen+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3c2rub5 | verschlüsseltes home einhängen ubuntu - Google Search
<xray3> habe unter http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/56240/verschl%C3%BCsseltes-home-retten.html?s=829816c85754eac7eb8dc1e0fa45c7d63c7a438f mein problem gesposted, aber hat noch keiner geantworted
<shetlandpony> xray3's url: http://tinyurl.com/6z3wx4r | verschlüsseltes /home retten - KDE-Forum - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<xray3> shetlandpony: ja mein post, aber hat mir keiner helfen können
<tchab_> hat jemand noch andere idee als das aus dem wiki bezüglich standby/hibernate mit ner ati?
<xray3> unter http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/56236/anmeldung-kurz-schwarzer-bildschirm-zur%C3%BCck-anmeldung-nach-voller-festplatte.html steht auch wie es dazu gekommen ist
<shetlandpony> xray3's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kpx7kc | [gelöst] Anmeldung --> kurz schwarzer Bildschirm --> zurück Anmeldung (nach voller Festplatte) [gelöst] teilweise, da /home verschlüsselt - KDE-Forum - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<sdx23> xray3: shetlandpony ist ein Bot. Und du solltest wirklich mal suchen, da gibt's genug Anleitungen zu. Siehe auch hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EncFS und hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<TheInfinity> (zumal die anleitung da sogar mitgeliefert wird)
<xray3> danke , google hab ich auch schon bemüht, aber bin und bleib halt leider ein noob,,, sonst haääte ich mich hier ja nicht gemeldet
<RichyW> habe nach dem weg zwei von dieser seite
<RichyW> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zfritzbox%20Zfestplatt
<RichyW> eine netzwerk platte eingebunden, wie bekomme es hin das die platte nicht automatisch eingebunden wird sonder nur mit z.b. einem starter
<shetlandpony> RichyW's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zgqxz6 |        Automount USB-Speicher › FritzBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<sdx23> RichyW: "noauto" zu den options (siehe auch den fstab-Artikel im Wiki), im Starter dann "mount /mnt/ziel" verwenden.
<sdx23> bzw. "/media/fritzplatte", wenn du die so genannt hast. Wobei etwas fragwürdig, dass das im Wiki so angegeben wurde.
<RichyW> bin ja schon fleißig am lesen aber verstehe das nicht so richtig, muss ich im fstab einfach in der selben zeile noauto davor eintippen?
<sdx23> Nicht davor, zu den Options.
<sdx23> ,fstab? RichyW 
<shetlandpony> RichyW, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> Ah, da gibt's sogar den Abschnitt: ""Optionen für nachträgliches Einhängen"
<RichyW> klasse habe eben nur den artikel mount vor augen gehabt danke werd da mal weiter lesen
<sdx23> RichyW: alles was du da hast mit uid, gid smbcredentials usw jeweils mit Komma getrennt sind Optionen.
<tchab> hm, fglrx auf die blacklist zu setzten bringt auch nichts :-(
<sdx23> tchab: Wenn du den nicht verwenden willst, solltest du ihn entweder deinstallieren oder einen anderen in der xorg/*.fdi angeben.
<tchab> es geht um standby sdx23
<tchab> ich will ihn ja nutzen
<RichyW> sdx23: ich glaube ich habe es hinbekommen, vielen dank. mach jetzt neustart
<ElRubinho> hallo jemand da brauche hilfe wegen zweitem bildschirm, er bleibt schwarz...
<db> was haste denn versucht?
<db> hab auch nen zweiten bildschirm der schwarz bleibt.. steht im schrank... ;-)
<ElRubinho> einiges... ein kollege hat heute früh nach einer langen nacht schon mal aufgegeben...
<ElRubinho> meiner ist angeschlossen - aber das ist schon alles
<db> was hast du denn für ne grafikkarte? nvidia? ati?
<ElRubinho> habe das problem, dass er zwar im catalyst, also ati erkannt wird (nicht namentlich) ubuntu selbst peilts aber nicht
<ElRubinho> einer vga, und einer dvi adapter vga
<db> für ati weiss ichs leider nicht, aber bei nvidia gibts nen extra konfigurationstool von nvidia, da kann man das ganz einfach konfigurieren, so ähnlich wie unter windows
<db> vga? das gibts noch? ;-)
<ElRubinho> ist bei ati auch so - funktioniert aber nicht...
<db> ahja hm. naja so ist das manchmal ;)
<ElRubinho> ja klar und gleich zwei davon
<db> hab meine letzten zwei VGA-monitore letztes jahr verschenkt. die hatte ich noch im keller stehen ;-)
<spy6> hi
<db> hi
<ElRubinho> lach der eine ist gar nicht so alt und macht es eigentlich super - bis ich auf ubuntu umgestiegen bin, da gehen sie plötzlich nicht mehr zusammen...
<spy6> seit updte auf natty habe ich das problem, dass kmail keine mails mehr signieren und entschluesseln kann, da ich immer "Signing failed: Bad passphrase" bekomme, allerdings nicht nach dem passphrase gefragt werde
<spy6> jemand eine idee?
<spy6> waja@ubuntu:~$ rgrep ^pinentry-program .gnupg
<spy6> .gnupg/gpg-agent.conf:pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4
<spy6> waja@ubuntu:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4
<spy6> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 134160 2010-10-18 00:07 /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4
<ppq> ElRubinho: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR schon durch?
<spy6> pinentry-qt4 passt ja auch
<ElRubinho> nö habe hier schon ein paarmal gefragt aber den tip hat noch keiner abgegeben... ich versuchs mal
<spy6> mit kgpg kaann ich astrein signieren
<db> spy6, ich nehm an du hast schonmal versucht, dieses pinentry-qt4 von hand zu starten?
<ElRubinho> kann ich ne kleine anleitung haben?
<spy6> db: ja, da hab ich http://paste.debian.net/115628/
<spy6> ich geht davon aus, dass das okay ist :/
<db> OK your orders please? X)
<ppq> ElRubinho: ich kenne mich mit xrandr nicht aus, aber der artikel zeigt doch grob das vorgehen auf..
<ElRubinho> ja habe schon weiterführend geschaut wie ich rankomme - geht aber nicht wie beschrieben
<ppq> ElRubinho: dann am besten mal genau beschreiben, was da nicht geht, der befehl, die fehlermeldungen, ... und natürlich was genau du vor hast - sprich: welche auflösung, welcher monitor wo steht, welcher wie angeschlossen ist etc. dann kann dir vielleicht jemand helfen.
<ElRubinho> versuche erstmal xrandr zum laufen zu bringen, wenn nicht dann gibts ausführliche erklärungen
<spy6> hmm ... scheissendreck
<ElRubinho> soll erst pacman installieren - ist das ok?
<jongleur> Hi. Ich weiß, "mehr ist zu Thunderbird nicht bekannt" - aber hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass unter 10.04 Thunderbird an allen Ecken hakt?
<db> jongleur, konkreter? bei mir scheint das nicht zu haken unter 10.04
<jongleur> db: Menüs teilweise nicht zu sehen, die Liste mit den Mails eines Ordners (also über der Mail-Ansicht) wird abgesehen von den Spaltenüberschriften und der Scrollleiste nicht dargestellt,
<ElRubinho> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich xrandr installieren kann (natty), ubuntu wikipedia hat nichts und die anderen anleitungen gehen nicht...
<jongleur> zwischen den Tabs und dem Hauptmenü fehlt die Symbolleiste - ist einfach nur grau,
<nextnewbee> hilfe, hilfe. mein xubuntu 10.04 startet nur wenn ich im abgesicherten modus niedrige grafikauflösung wähle. Wie kann ich das machen das er diese grafikauflösung immer wählt?
<nextnewbee> sry 11.04
<db> jongleur, das klingt merkwürdig.. bei mir funktioniert das alles normal. vielleicht ist dein windowmanager kaputt oder sowas? wenn das problem sonst nirgends auftritt würd ich mal versuchen ~/.thunderbird zu löschen
<jongleur> an ~/.thunderbird liegts nicht, das hab ich schon probiert
<jongleur> dass es am Window-Manager liegt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil es ausnahmslos Thunderbird betrifft - selbst Firefox läuft problemlos
<db> hm
<ElRubinho> nextnewbee, habe ich auch gehabt, haben einiges probiert und dann treiber runter und wieder rauf dann gings bei mir... bin auch anfänger war anleitung vom pro
<db> "for major problems, reinstall" ;)
<nextnewbee> hm, hast du vielleicht noch die Anleitung?
<jongleur> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, hier im Channel nur doofe Ideen zu kriegen
<jongleur> ;)
<db> jongleur, das ist son generelles irc-problem ;-)
<jongleur> ich hab doch grade erst komplett neu installiert, weil das Upgrade auf 11.04 mein Netbook komplett geschossen hat (Poulsbo-Chipsatz halt, und ich hab blöderweise nicht vorher nachgeguckt ;) )
<db> also wie jetzt.. 10.04 oder 11.04?
<jongleur> jetzt ist 10.04 wieder drauf
<db> ahso
<db> gut
<db> :)
<jongleur> 10.10 hatte ich bis Donnerstag, dann hab ich 11.04 versucht und mir die Grafiktreiber damit unrettbar zerschossen
<jongleur> hatte glücklicherweise noch 'ne Konsole und SSH ;)
<jongleur> jetzt also die LTS neu installiert - und thunderbird streikt (Erklärung s.o.)
<ElRubinho> der grafiktreiber war es, kriege es leider nicht nochmal aus dem kopf hin, wenn du den von ati/nvidia benutzt geht es über zusätzliche treiber, zu finden unter anwendungen ---> suchfunktion, zusätzliche treiber...
<jongleur> sowohl mit meinem gesicherten früheren Profilordner als auch mit 'nem frischen
<ElRubinho> deaktiviren, neustart, abgesicherter grafikmodus, aktivieren, neustart - so war es bei mir
<ElRubinho> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an xrandr komme? habe noch nicht so DEN plan und google spuckt nichts gutes aus
<Yan_Nick> hey leute, seit dem update auf 11.04 hängt sich der file upload aufl. wenn ich im browser auf "Browse..." klicke, öffnet sich zwar der dialog, allerdings kann ich nichts auswählen, da das extrem lange dauert :s
<db> was ich irgendwie lustig finde: seit einiger zeit kommt mir ubuntu mit nem dialog, ich solle das passwort für meinen default-keyring eingeben.. und zwar unmotiviert. wäre ja toll, wenn da stehen würde, welches programm das will...
<tchab> kommt das beim start?
<tchab> dann kann das der nm sein
<tchab> glaube ich
<Yan_Nick> db: "an application want to access the keyring" oder sowas kommt da :S
<db> tchab, ja
<Yan_Nick> finde ich auch cniht so toll.
<db> tchab, nm?
<tchab> network manager
<tchab> fürs wlan-passwort z.b.
<tchab> nutzt du einen automatischen login?
<db> ahja.. und wofür genau braucht der meinen keyring? ok wlan hab ich da nicht konfiguriert auf der kiste
<db> tchab, ja
<tchab> ich kenne es so, dass er bei einem automatischen login nach einem passwort fragt um ins wlan zu kommen
<spy6> db: okay ... falls es dich interesseiert ... mit pinentry-gtk-2 gehts
<db> spy6, nein, aber.. schön. ;-)
<ElRubinho> frage: anscheinend die einzige möglichkeit an xrandr zu kommen ist über pacman - aber was ist das? und ist es sinnvoll das vorher zu installieren
<bekks> pacman?
<bekks> Gibts nicht in Ubuntu.
<bekks> ArchLinux-Support gibts hier auch nicht :)
<ElRubinho> sind die einzigen die zu randr was erzählen...
<db> tchab, hm nein, ich hab keine wireless connection konfiguriert im NM. nur ne wired connection und zwei vpn-connections, deren passwörter sind aber nicht in meinem keyring
<ElRubinho> nicht was es ist und wie mans einstellt sondern wie mans bekommt
<ElRubinho> ist mein problem
<octagonapus> hab ne lösung für das login-passwortabfrage-problem, noch jeamnd interessiert?
<swiged> Hallo zusammen. Nach einer Neuinstallation versuche ich grade mein home-Verzeichnis wieder als Standard zu nutzen. Es liegt auf einer seperaten Partition und ist nicht verschlüsselt. Leider geht der Wikiartikel von anderen Vorraussetzungen aus. Wie kann ich Ubuntu nun klar machen, dass statt des leeren, bei der Neuinstallation erstellten home-Verzeichnisses, das alte zu verwenden ist?
<db> octagonapus, äh. welches.. meins? ;-)
<octagonapus> db, ja
<spY|da> swiged, fstab anpassen 
<db> octagonapus, ja erzähl doch mal :-)
<octagonapus> db, hatte genau dasselbe problem, scheinbar verursacht durch einen überflüssigen schlüsselbund
<db> swiged, du kannst entweder das home da hin mounten, wo dein altes war, oder du kannst zb in der /etc/passwd einfach den pfad anpassen
<jokrebel_> swiged: von hand partitionieren und dort dann Dein /home festlegen und NICHT formatieren sollte gehn
<octagonapus> db, öffne mal "passwörter und verschlüsselung" und schau, was du da unter passwörter stehen hast
<db> octagonapus, moment
<swiged> ok, vielen Dank für alle Antworten, werde mal nacheinander durchprobieren
<db> ach sowas dummes, jetzt hab ich grad windows gebooted ;-)
<db> gib mir ne minute ;)
<spY|da> swiged, nur die fstab anpassen partition in home reinmounten 
<octagonapus> db, vermutlich einen (leeren) "login" und sonst noch etwas. wenn du bei "login" rechts draufklickst und den als default einstellst, und dann alle anderen löschst, sollte keine abfrage mehr kommen und alles funktionieren wie geplant
<ElRubinho> die paketverwaltung haut ne menge über xrandr raus und jetzt? kann denn keiner helfen?
<octagonapus> dazu muss dein passwort bei "login" und dein benutzerpasswort identisch sein
<db> ElRubinho, ja dann kannst dus wohl darüber installieren?
<ElRubinho> anscheinend aber da steht arandr, grandr, usw... planlos
<ElRubinho> soll ich alle auswählen?
<db> octagonapus, wo genau hast du diese "passwörter und verschlüsselung"? ich hab 10.04 auf englisch.. finds nicht
<db> ElRubinho, grandr passt vermutlich
<octagonapus> db, keine ahnung, komme mit unity noch nicht ganz klar - ich finde es nur über die suche... ist die schlüsselbundverwaltung oder so ähnlich
<ElRubinho> habs glaube ich geschnallt, muss ja bloss mal die beschreibung daneben lesen, muss alle nehmen..
<octagonapus> db, das tool heißt "seahorse"
<db> lustig, unter "user settings" steht bei "password" "asked on login".. aber das stimmt nicht, das ding bootet hier direkt auf den desktop
<octagonapus> sehr irritierend, dass ubuntu relativ zwanghaft versucht, den "echten" namen diverser utilities zu verbergen
<db> octagonapus, ahja, das gibts.. da hab ich den "default" keyring und einen "login"
<octagonapus> db, ok, und im "default" sind vermutlich die passwörter, und in login nichts?
<db> wie sieht man denn was da drin ist? ich blick das tool nicht
<octagonapus> login und default sollten so einen kleinen pfeil haben
<octagonapus> oder sie sind beide leer, das wäre noch besser :)
<db> haben beide nicht..
<octagonapus> dann kannst du einfach login per rechtsklick zum "default" machen
<octagonapus> und "default" selbst löschen
<octagonapus> damit sollte das erledigt sein - außer du hast dein pw geändert
<db> ich wüsste auch nicht so genau, was da überhaupt drin sein sollte.. ich bin nicht so der passwortspeicherer ;-)
<db> ich probiers mal, danke
<octagonapus> kp
<ElRubinho> @ db, hat wirklich funktioniert mit der paketverwaltung, habe es jetzt auf dem gerät, mal sehen ob ich jetzt was sinnvolles damit anstellen kann
<swiged> dickes dankeschön, das ging leichter als erhofft spY|da 
<swiged> mal schaun obs nen neustart überlebt;-)
<spY|da> swiged, es kann probleme geben wenn user und group id vom neuen system nicht dem alten entsprechen 
<spY|da> dann musst du neu "chown"'nen 
<swiged> als der user ist der selbe, wenn es darum geht
<swiged> an sich hab ich kaum was geändert
<swiged> aber chown sollte zur not klappen
<swiged> bin schonmal froh wieder ne mittlere maustaste zu haben
<db> als linuxbenutzer lernt man, auch solche kleinigkeiten zu schätzen. ;-)
<octagonapus> oder einfach einen neuen nutzer mit der id anlegen, das sollte doch (auf einem neuen system) schneller gehen als die ganze partition umzuwühlen?
<swiged> grade die
<spY|da> ich hab den fehler gemacht meinen hauptuser als 2tes anzulegen und dadurch probleme 
<swiged> naja, wie es grade aussieht funzt alles, also ohne neustart
<swiged> nutze nur einen user und sonst halt ne live disc
<spY|da> db, oh ja ich schätze sie ungemein 
<swiged> aber abwarten
<spY|da> koennt ich jedes mal schreien vor glueck 
<swiged> ich auch
<ElRubinho> hat jemand einen plan von der konfiguration in xrandr, möchte den zweiten monitor aktivieren, der aber unter bildschirme nicht erscheint, aber im ati catalyst schon (aber nicht komplett erkannt) und ist dort auch noch nummer 1 und jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ich 1 oder 2 aktivieren muss......
<swiged> aber umso ärgerlicher ist es wenn durch updates (vermeintlich gute)  alles den bach runter geht
<spY|da> xrandr ist scheisse 
<ElRubinho> was ist besser?
<spY|da> ich hab noch nie nen ubuntu system mit updates kaputt gekriegt, nur beim versions upgrade 
<figaccio> moin zusammen
<swiged> meinte ich
<Amon-san> moin. ich brauch da mal eure kompetente hilfe: http://nopaste.info/10bec667af.html diese medungen kommen beim update nach natty - und er bricht die aktualisierung ab. wie kann ich das beheben?
<spY|da> ElRubinho, per hand ueber xorg 
<swiged> nach nm update auf 11.04 jede menge weg, was mir wichtig war
<swiged> mittlere maustaste, emerald, höhere last, gadgets ...
<spY|da> swiged, merke 2 partitionen, eine chrootete zum probieren 
<ElRubinho> das ging nicht, da keine protokolle ausgegeben werden, seit upgrade auf natty
<swiged> und ganz wichtig, hot corners mit mausaktionen
<ElRubinho> hatte das problem vorher aber auch schon...
<figaccio> habe einen RealTek ALC888 chipsatz, hdmi video geht, HDMI audio nicht ubuntu 10.04 LTS (ps: das problem ist bei 10.10, 11.04) auch beständig
<figaccio> irgendwelche tips?
<figaccio> stereo analogaudio geht
<spY|da> figaccio, pulseaudio mal durchschauen und rumprobieren? 
<spY|da> ElRubinho, was fuer eine grafikkarte? 
<figaccio> hab mich da eigentlich schon dusselig konfiguriert... :-/
<figaccio> ohne erfolg
<ElRubinho> kriege ich über xorg raus welcher bildschirm welcher ist
<figaccio> S/PDIF, SPDIF D sind im alsamixer auf 00 - lassen sich auch nicht ändern 
<spY|da> sound und video unter linux, war schon immer ein krampf, da muss man entweder linux hardware haben oder viel rumprobieren
<figaccio> S/PDIF 1 ist auf MM 
<ElRubinho> oder anders, wie kann ich den zweiten bildschirm mit unabhängiger auflösung und hertz rate aktivieren-kann jemand helfen?
<db> in der firma muss ich auch nach jedem start meine soundkarte neu konfigurieren. wenn ich musik höre, kann das softphone die soundkarte nicht öffnen, wenn jemand anruft. aber was solls.. X)
<db> octagonapus, ich glaub das hat geholfen, vielen dank..
<octagonapus> db, gerne :)
<figaccio> spY|da, nunja... das problem scheinen etliche leute zu haben
<spY|da> figaccio, ich kann wegen pulseaudio kein ac3 passthrough haben  
<figaccio> sobald ich in den soundeinstellungen von Analog Audio auf Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958) umstelle... ist sense mit sound
<figaccio> hmm
<Minipluto> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Opacify-Plugin von Compiz (in Natty). Und zwar funktioniert es meistens gar nicht, wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger auf ein hinten liegendes Fenster zeige oder, wenn es funktioniert, dauert es sehr lange, bis das vordere Fenster transparent wird, egal was man als delay angibt (außer delay=0 – das wird korrekt übernommen). Wie kann ich das beheben oder gibt es dazu vielleicht einen Bug-Report (ich konnte noch keinen 
<ElRubinho> wie aktiviert man einenz zweiten bildschirm?
<spY|da> ElRubinho, du musst nicht alle 5 min die gleiche frage schreiben 
<spY|da> beschäftige dich mit dem thema lese dir die wiki durch 
<ElRubinho> antwortet ja keiner kommen doch immer neue leute - vielleicht weiss jemand was
<db> ElRubinho, so muss man das aber jedesmal von vorne durchkauen. ich weiss wie man nen zweiten bildschirm aktiviert, nur funktionierts bei dir halt nicht ;-)
<ElRubinho> lese immer wiki bevor ich frage... und lerne gerade erst.. sorry wenns nervt aber muss mit den beiden bildschirmen arbeiten - ist keine spielerei...
<spY|da> ElRubinho, es antwortet keiner weil es 1.tens nicht in 10 sek loesbar ist, und 2tens du nicht das erwuenschte bestreben an den tag legst es selbst zu lösen 
<spY|da> dein grundproblem wird nehme ich fglrx sein 
<db> ElRubinho, dann installier halt windows. da geht das. ;-P
<ElRubinho> bin damit seit einer woche beschäftigt und ein kollege hier im raum hat gesagt ich soll nerven bis jemand antwortet... will gar nicht nerven...
<ElRubinho> super, eigentlich wollte ich win ja in die tonne treten...
<spY|da> soweit mir bekannt kann xrandr nicht mit ati und nvidia treibern 
<sdx23> Hu?
<ElRubinho> soweit klappt das, es geht und muss aber irgendwie den monitor vorher aktivieren, dann kann ich auflösung usw. manuell einstellen
<sdx23> ElRubinho: mode auto
<neo_> hey :)
<spY|da> ElRubinho, nur mal zum vergleich, ich habe etwa 2 wochen gebraucht bis mein 2ter monitor lief, damals gab es noch kein nvidia-settings 
<spY|da> und heute klappt das mit 3 klicks 
<figaccio> ;-) hdmi klappt seit jahren nicht :D
<ElRubinho> habe ati mit den settings - klappt nicht da ubuntu den bildschirm nicht frisst
<ElRubinho> ati checkt auch beide - darf aber nicht
<pacy_> grüßt euch
<ElRubinho> sdx23- lerne noch und weiss nicht was ich mit mode auto anfangen soll - geht es genauer
<sdx23> ElRubinho: Die Antwort auf deine Frage, aktiviert einen Monitor mittels xrandr. Wie genau die Syntax ist, sagt dir die Manpage.
<ElRubinho> vga 1 not found; ignoring  - lol
<sdx23> Weil er nicht "vga 1" heißt wohl.
<ElRubinho> bietet mir nur vga 1und 2 an und 2 ist in benutzung - warum 2 weis ich nicht, war zuerst angeschlossen
<sdx23> Gib doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von "xrandr -q" in einen Nopaste.
<sq-one> ElRubinho: hast du VGA vll. kleingeschrieben?
<sdx23> sq-one: er hat ein Leerzeichen hingemacht.
<ElRubinho> ja habe ich - danke mal probieren
<ElRubinho> nein habe ich nicht.......
<ElRubinho> paste:400156:xrandr
<sq-one> ElRubinho: mit diesem Befehl schalte ich meine zwei Monitore an: "xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto --rotate normal --right-of VGA-0 --output VGA-0 --auto --rotate normal"
<ppq> ElRubinho: bei nopastes bitte immer die ganze url angeben
<RichyW> möchte unter marble kartenmaterial runterladen, aber sobald ich auf datei-> Kartenmaterlial runterladen klicken öffnet sich ein neues fenster und da steht das die daten geladen werden
<RichyW> aber ich kann in meinem applet sehen das da nichts geladen wird, was kann ich da machen?
<ElRubinho> sorry... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400156/
<sdx23> ElRubinho: Und? Da steht nichts von "vga 1". "CRT1" nennt sich das Ding.
<figaccio> woran kann das liegen, dass meine digitalen lautstärkeregler zwar unmuted sind, ich aber sie nicht "lauter" stellen kann... alles auf 00
<db> CRT? also dass es vga noch gibt, ok. aber nen röhrenbildschirm? LOL ;-)
<arcado> meine letzte röhre hat erst vor ner woche den geist aufgegeben :>
<db> ich hab meine letzte irgendwie 2003 weggeschmissen oderso ;-)
<sq-one> db: bei der Auflösung denke ich nicht, dass es Röhren sind
<db> nagut.
<fachher> Moin
<ElRubinho> sq-one, danke für den tip, aber auch wenn ich mit den bezeichnungen variire, kommt immer nur output XXX not found... nur vga 1 lässt sich aktivieren und ist es ja schon... das heisst monitor (2?) zuckt...
<fachher> Damn Ubuntu 11.04 sucks
<ppq> ,ot? fachher
<shetlandpony> fachher: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sq-one> ElRubinho: du müsstest theoretisch nur CRT1 und CRT2 ansprechen können
<ElRubinho> sind ja auch keine - lach mich tot - sind definitiv flach
<ElRubinho> habe ich schon probiert...
<fachher> Ist es möglich bei 11.04 das aussehen von 10.10 zu bekommen
<fachher> Keine Seitenleiste
<ElRubinho> geht nicht...
<figaccio> fachher: beim login unten ubuntu classic wählen
<sq-one> auch auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet?
<ppq> fachher: du meinst, gnome statt unity? ja. im login screen, nachdem du deinen usernamen eingegeben hast, "ubuntu classic" als session auswählen
<figaccio> so mädls, nachdem hier fast jedem geholfen wurde, wie wärs mit ein wenig HDMI fachsimpelei :D
<deem> ,frag? gi
<shetlandpony> gi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<deem> <_<
<ElRubinho> hm - habe jetzt mit crt2 auto was gemacht, kommt keine fehlermeldung aber sonst passiert auch nicht
<ElRubinho> s
<deem> ,frag? figaccio 
<shetlandpony> figaccio: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> deem: hat er schon, immer mit der ruhe
<deem> aso
<deem> lol
<Amon-san> moin. ich brauch da mal eure kompetente hilfe: http://nopaste.info/10bec667af.html diese medungen kommen beim update nach natty - und er bricht die aktualisierung ab. wie kann ich das beheben?
<fachher> Víelen Dank
<figaccio> shetlandpony, siehe oben :-)
<deem> ,bot? figaccio 
<shetlandpony> figaccio: ich bin ein bot ;p
<figaccio> wtf
<ElRubinho> bildschirm ist aktiv - aber schwarz. fortschritt?
<figaccio> zurück zum thema... 
<sq-one> ElRubinho: hattest du deine System schonmal ohne ATI-Treiber betrieben? Mal alle Effekte (Compiz) usw. deaktiviert?
<ElRubinho> nein
<ElRubinho> ja - sorry war ein komplett zusammenbruch, haben wir heute früh ausprobiert
<deem> wobei mir da ja grade was einfällt. hat jemand ne anhung, welchen treiber man für den Brother DCP-130C nehmen kann? In der HCL wird er nicht aufgeführt. Nur sein Nachfolger der 135C und der soll mit dem Treiber auf der offiziellen Brother Page funktionieren. Allerdings gibt es dort weder für den 130C noch für den 135C einen Treiber.
<sq-one> ElRubinho: dann würde ich das mal mit einer LiveCD testen. 
<deem> figaccio: machst du das über konsole/alsamixer?
<figaccio> ElRubinho, ich würde vorschlagen, sofern du eine xorg.conf hast - diese zu löschen un den xserver neu zu starten... der baut die dann mit standardwerten neu auf
<figaccio> deem, richtig
<ElRubinho> und das geht wie?
<deem> figaccio: und der regler da lässt sich nicht verändern?
<ppq> figaccio: dort auch die richtige soundkarte ausgewählt? F6
<figaccio> richtig... sind unmuted aber alles auf 00
<figaccio> ppq: ja
<ElRubinho> bei der xorg conf kommt ein leeres protokoll
<deem> das hatte ich auchmal. da kann man per amixer die lautstärke manuell hochsetzen
<figaccio> deem: merci, ich check das mal eben
<bullgard4> fachher: Ja.
<deem> also. wenn ich die treiber von der brother homepage nehme(hab jetzt doch einen dcp130 treiber gefunden) wirft mir dpkg beim installieren des cupswrapper treibers folgende fehler http://pastebin.com/q5zVCf4a
<bullgard4> Amon-san: Es könnte sein, daß die Repositorien, die Du verwendest, im Augenblick nicht ganz widerspruchsfrei zueinander konfiguriert sind und deshalb diese Fehlermeldungen auftreten. Nach einer Weile noch einmal probieren.
<bekks> Da steht doch die Ursache.
<deem> bekks: das verzeichnis existiert aber
<ppq> deem: wenn du fröhlich weitermachst mit --force-all um dich zu werfen, wird dein system nicht mehr lange leben :D
<bekks> Also ich persönlich glaube der Ausgabe von dpkg
<Amon-san> bullgard4: ich habe nur noch die offiziellen repos drin. nachdem die drittquellen, die ich vorher aktiv hatte, mit als fehlerquelle in frage kamen, hatte ich bereits in frage kommende pakete gedowngraded
<deem> ppq: das steht da aber so auf der homepage von brother
<ppq> deem: und die paketkonfiguration mit strg+c abzubrechen macht's in der regel nicht besser
<deem> ppq: da gehts nicht weiter. ich hab eben glaube 10 minuten gewartet
<ppq> lol, wie fahrlässig
<bullgard4> Amon-san: Auch mit den offziellen Paketquellen kann so ein Zustand vorübergehend auftauchen.
<Amon-san> na prima -_- und wie lang hält sowas üblicherweise an?
<bullgard4> Amon-san: "Pakete downgraden"? Hoffentlich hast Du da nicht einen Fehler gemacht!
<ElRubinho> habe versucht die xorg conf zu löschen, konnte er nicht weil keine da, dann neue mit xserver neustart mache ist sie wieder leer...
<bullgard4> Amon-san: Üblicherweise nicht mehr als ein paar Stunden.
<Amon-san> synaptic -> version erzwingen -> von der ppa version auf die repo-version umgestellt
<bullgard4> Amon-san: PPAs bringen nicht selten solche Probleme mit sich.
<deem> bekks: gut du hattest recht. ich hab falsch geschaut. das verzeichnis unter /usr/share/cups war nicht da. das hab ich jetzt erstellt
<Amon-san> aha
<deem> ok. ich war mal wieder zu blöd. geht
<figaccio> so leute, jetzt wirds wirklich abstrus... alsamixer zeigt mir die spdif dinger an - gnome-alsamixer nicht
<figaccio> was stimmt nun
<leszek> hi
<Amon-san> bullgard4: meine meldung ist ja schon von gestern vormittag. der fehler tritt jetzt noch immer auf
<bullgard4> Amon-san: Dann wird es wohl daran liegen an Deinem Befehl, der das PPA nicht richtig entfernt hat. 
<bullgard4> Amon-san: Dann wird es wohl daran liegen an Deinem Befehl, der das PPA-Paket nicht richtig entfernt hat. 
<Amon-san> hmm, ok. vielleicht kommt ja gleich noch jemand dazu, der mir da ggf tipps geben kann, wie ich da noch herangehen kann
<siggi> hallo, mal ne ganz simple frage. wie deaktiviere ich beim neuen ubuntu das touchpad?
<leszek> siggi: gpointing-device-settings installieren, dort kannst du dein touchpad konfigurieren
<dos4> siggi: eine visitenkarte drüberkleben
<ElRubinho> hat jemand ne idee hierzu?  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400157/
<bullgard4> siggi: Vielleicht das Paket xserver-xorg-input-synaptics deinstallieren.
<siggi> hm, ohne neue pakete geht's nicht? vorher war das ja unter systemeinstellungen->maus->touchpad.
<KNUBBIG> ElRubinho: du musst cd /etc machen und dann rm -rf X11, wobei ich das nicht empfehlen würde
<ElRubinho> kann sonst nichts... muss den xserver neu starten für ne neue conf... die alte ist leer und die erkennung stimmt nicht
<deem> ElRubinho: da ist viel mehr drin in dem ordner als nur eine xorg.conf. das ist eine sehr dumme idee was ud da vorhast
<KNUBBIG> y dann entfern nur die conf
<leszek> siggi: wennnun nicht mehr da ist wurde vermutlich dein touchpad nicht richtig erkannt 
<leszek> lol da fehlt was xD
<KNUBBIG> und bei Nvidia einfach sudo nvidia-xconfig
<deem> ElRubinho: geschickter wäre ein "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ElRubinho> war ein vorschlag von hier, bin absolut planlos...
<KNUBBIG> ElRubinho: lösch erstmal nur die xorg.conf und dann schau weiter
<siggi> naja, das tab "touchpad" ist noch da und man kann das tapping und so umschalten, aber einfach deaktivieren gibt's nicht mehr.
<leszek> siggi: aha 
<ElRubinho> ok und jetzt?
<db> siggi, kannst du nicht einfach das touchpad aus der xorg.conf rausnehmen? das müsste doch da nen pointerdevice sein oder sowas
<KNUBBIG> ElRubinho: ka, das versuchen was vorher vorgeschlagen wurde ^^ was ist denn dein Problem genau?
<leszek> siggi: du kannst "synclient TapButton1=0" mal versuchen in ein terminal einzugeben, ansonsten mit onboard tools halt die manpage von synclient durchlesen
<siggi> hm, danke erstmal ich probier jetzt mit euren tipps noch etwas rum
<ElRubinho> der zweite bildschirm wird nicht wirklich aktiviert, einer vga und einer dvi, werden beide als crt erkannt und wenn ich den zweiten aktiviere ist er einfach nur schwarz
<KNUBBIG> ElRubinho: welche Graka, welche Treiber?
<ElRubinho> radeon hd 4550, ati treiber, der andere geht nicht - out of range...
<leszek> siggi: wobei synclient TapButton1=0 nur das tapping abstellt sehe ich gerade
<ElRubinho> erkennt die bildschirme nicht
<KNUBBIG> ohje ATI :D
<ElRubinho> ja ich weiss....
<KNUBBIG> also bei mir gehts mit meinem Laptop wenn ich nen externen anschließe, Moment
<KNUBBIG> im ATI control center (admin) hast du aber bei Multi-Display das Richtige eingestellt?
<ElRubinho> ja da ist aber die eigentliche 1 die 2 und die 1 ist zwar present wird aber nicht erkannt, habe das dann mit xrandr ausgelotet, da sind ebenfalls beide da - aber als crt 
<soc> hi
<soc> ich hab auf nem laptop der 10.10 hatte mit der cd 11.04 installiert
<soc>  /home ist separat
<KNUBBIG> ElRubinho: hm sorry da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, habe grad keinen zweiten Screen da um es zu testen, evtl mal in #ubuntu auf en nachfragen wenn das möglich ist
<soc> hab dann auch einen anderen benutzernamen angelegt, dass ich die ienstellungen selektiv übernehmen kann (wegegn unity und so)
<soc> aber evolution macht irgnwie zicken
<ElRubinho> uh, difficult for me, aber danke - werde ich versuchen
<soc> kann es sein, dass der ordner verschoben wurde?
<soc> von .evolution nach .config/evolution?
<soc> und wenn ja, wie kann ich evolution auf "urzustand zurücksetzen"?
<KNUBBIG> ElRubinho: viel Erfolg :)
<KNUBBIG> soc: einfach rm -rf .config/evolution wenn das das conf Verzeichnis ist (benutze es nicht)
<jokrebel> cu
<soc> leider nicht
<soc> hab das schon ausprobiert
<KNUBBIG> soc: hm
<soc> er legt das verzeichnis einfach neu an _mit_ den daten
<soc> und ich hab keine ahnung, wo er die noch herbekommt
<soc> ich würde gerne alle evo-einstellungen löschen, damit ich das übernehmen der alten daten nochmal sauber durchführen kann
<KNUBBIG> mal mit locate nach einer Datei davon suchen?
<soc> hab nach evolution gesucht, aber nix mehr gefunden
<soc> hat evolution vllt. irgendnen bescheuerten daemon, der da zueg cached?
<PrickelPit> evolution braucht keinen daemon um bescheuert zu sein
<KNUBBIG> ps aux | grep evolution
<KNUBBIG> also bei mir bei 11.04 gibts nur ~/.evolution
<soc> KNUBBIG: bei mir legt er automatisch .config/evolution an, aber nicht .evolution
<KNUBBIG> hm bei mir nicht ^^
<ppq> http://gh.de/eu/a607838.html woah, lecker
<kaini> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie Beagle für die neueren Ubuntus?
<DeannaT2> maheee ich dachte es ist was zum essen *sfz*
<ppq> lol
<deem> ihr wisst schon, dass dass hier nicht der offtopic ist?
<deem> das*
<Jimmy70> Hi Leute, beim Prog. Quassel 0.6.1 wird im Fenster der Spitznamen beim Maus-hoovern auf den Namen eine Email-adr angezeigt, kann ich die ändern?
<DeannaT2> oh deem, nein *schnell fenster wechsel*
<fachher> bye
<bullgard4> soc: "[16:30]	<soc>	kann es sein, dass der ordner verschoben wurde?" <--  Den Ordner ~/.evolution gibt es noch immer in 11.04.
<bullgard4> kaini: Ja, "Tracker".
<kaini> bullgard4, ah danke für das strichwort, ich werd mich umsehen :)
<bullgard4> Strich?
<bullgard4> Das DEB-Programmpaket heißt 'tracker'.
<lude> hi
<lude> benutzt jemand unity auf einem netbook? das ist total langsam und ich kann viele Einstellungsfenster nicht benutzen
<KNUBBIG> lude: probier unity-2d
<lude> KNUBBIG_: it looks fine, i ll try it 
<lude> oder auch in deutsch.. 
<dreamon> Möchte von einer HDD direkt ubuntu booten (kein Win auf der hdd) dann braucht man doch kein grub. Wie kann ich die Partition einfach startbar schalten. 
<bekks> Warum will man sowas?
<bekks> Welchen Sinn sollte das haben? :)
<bekks> Und wie willst Du ohne Bootloader auswählen, welchen Kernel Du starten willst?
<dreamon> bekks, Hei. Ich hab Ubuntu mal auf einem USB stick installiert.. und davon immer gebootet.. dieses System hab ich nun auf eine HDD verbracht.. und nur die Partition kopiert.. Nun würd ich das gern starten..
<bekks> Klingt nach Kopfschmerzen :)
<dreamon> Das ist nur ein Atom mini Server.. Will ihn nur nicht mehr neu einrichten.. das aufm Stick läuft ja schon ganz gut..
<lude> also unity-2d ist zum einiges schneller :)
<lude> ich frage mich nur wie ich bei Thunar Einstellungen bearbeiten soll wenn meine Auflösung zu klein ist
<dreamon> bekks, Das Kerlchen hat kein DVD laufwerk.. wenn ich das auf einem anderen REchner reinstecke und dort mit chroot grub aufspiele.. kann das dann funktionieren.. oder richtet er es dann an der Hardware des PCs ein wo ich grub-update gemacht habe..
<dreamon> fragen über fragen
<bekks> Ja und? Man kann auch von einem USB Stick installieren. Das hat doch mit GRub nichts zu tun.
<dreamon> Ah.. stimmt.. hab zu kompliziert gedacht
<ElRubinho> hallo
<ElRubinho> jemand da?
<mythos> nicht wirklich
<ElRubinho> lach wieder wach?
<mythos> nö ^^
<ElRubinho> ich immer noch - habe gerade das problem gelöst....
<mythos> oh?
<ElRubinho> wollte mal zur abwechslung erfolg vermelden...
<mythos> das ist ja mal nice =)
<mythos> und was war?
<ElRubinho> habe zwei bildschirme am laufen, beide mit unterschiedlicher auflösung und 2. system erfolgreich gelöscht
<mythos> joah, aber wie hast du das bildschirmproblem gelöst?
<ElRubinho> das ist so peinlich - aber auch so einfach, dass alles zu spät ist, habe alles versucht, config löschen, xserver neu starten, xrandr, usw. usw., man glaubt es kaum, musste nur die stecker vertauschen....
<mythos> oh, also ein kabel oder kontaktproblem
<mythos> gut zu wissen
<ElRubinho> weiss nicht, geht sorum andersrum nicht...
<ElRubinho> lustig ist noch - er hält beide bildschirme für crt... immer noch
<mythos> also ... um sicher zu gehen, könntest du es noch mal umstecken, aber(1) das ebenso bei den monitoren... wenn es dann nicht geht, ist wahrscheinlich wackler an einem stecker schuld
<ElRubinho> habe ich natürlich ausprobiert - egal was ich mache geht nur in der konfiguration
<mythos> dann ist der treiber schuld
<mythos> er mag den einen monitor nicht an dem einen port
<ElRubinho> gehe ich von aus - habe immer noch keine protokolle :P
<ElRubinho> alles was mit grafik zu tun hat sind wirre werte und keine protokolle...
<mythos> joah, ok... hast zumindest einen workaround gefunden ^^
<mythos> viel spaß noch mit dem neuen ubuntu
<ElRubinho> yeah, bin auch mal besser erst zufrieden damit! danke und an die sidebar gewöhnt man sich auch schnell wenn mans blickt...
<mythos> werd ich erst in ein paar jahren bewundern ^^
<ElRubinho> habe heute auch schon einem weitergeholfen mit selbem bildschirmstartproblem nach upgrade auf natty, einfach den ati/nvidia treiber deaktivieren und neu - klappt
<mythos> =D
<Wombat10> hallo liebe gemeinde, ich hätte da eine frage, bzgl. der server edition von 11.04
<Wombat10> und zwar bei der softwareauswahl, am ende der installation, gibt es die möglichkeit "Basic ubuntu server" auszuwählen, dazu würde ich jetzt gerne wissen, was das beinhaltet an paketen?
<ElRubinho> das einzige was mich noch stört ist das es behauptet ich hätte röhrenbildschirme - aber naja - never touch a running system.... wünsch dir was bis bald
<Wombat10> hallo?!
<Jimmy70> Danke, bye, bye
<mythos> Wombat10, also der installer führt nur tasksel aus
<Wombat10> tasksel habe ich bereits auf einem desktop-pc installiert und geguckt
<Wombat10> und da finde ich das paket basic ubuntu server
<Wombat10> nicht
<mythos> also "tasksel install server° um genau zu sein
<Wombat10> achsoooo
<mythos> jetzt muss man nur noch gucken, was tasksel da macht
<Wombat10> danke
<Wombat10> hab schon
<Wombat10> aber ich finde das ziemlich verwirrend...
<Wombat10> also vorher war das nicht so
<Wombat10> aber sieht mir ganz vernüpftig aus
<mythos> also das sollte schon immer so gewesen sein ^^"
<Wombat10> nope
<mythos> taksel ist ein debian-urgestein
<Wombat10> früher gab's die auswahl net
<Wombat10> ja das weiß ich
<Wombat10> aber die softwareauswahl-möglichkeit
<Wombat10> "basic ubuntu server"
<Wombat10> ist neu
<mythos> Wombat10, führ mal "tasksel --list-tasks" aus
<Wombat10> hab ich schon
<mythos> vielleicht gibt es eine neue basic variante
<BuZZ-T> Wombat10: "sudo tasksel -t install server" sagt welchen Befehl er ausführt. Mit "apt-get --simulate install server^" kannst du dir die Pakete die er installieren würde anschauen
<Wombat10> okay
<Wombat10> vielen dank
<Wombat10> ihr konntet mir, im gegensatz zu 3 anderen gemeinden, weiterhelfen! ; )
<bekks> Gemeinden?
<ElRubinho> frage an die allgemeinheit: was ist wohl der beste multimessenger mit skype - gibts da noch was anderes als pidgin oder ist der der beste?
<Wombat10> bekks: ich habe vorher schon 3 andere "gemeinden" gefragt
<Wombat10> 2 foren
<Wombat10> und ein anderen irc-channel
<Wombat10> die konnten mir net wirklich helfen
<bekks> ElRubinho: pidgin kann kein Skype. Skype ist closed source. Nichts ausßer Skype kann Skype.
<ElRubinho> gibt ein plugin
<Fuchs> das nichts anderes macht als Skype aufrufen 
<bekks> Das dann skype aufruft? :)
<ElRubinho> ja, muss aber nicht mehr auf zwei messis schreiben
<Fuchs> das kann kopete sonst gerade auch noch 
<mythos> skype hatte mal so eine sdk-veröffentlicht, um skype-funktionalität in anderen messengern zu ermöglichen, soweit ich weiß, ist das teil aber seit jahren um ruhemodus
<mythos> *im
<ElRubinho> ja, haben sie am ende doch nicht - werbegag
<ElRubinho> werde ich mir mal kopete anschauen - wünscht mir glück und danke
<yannik> hallo, ich habe eine partition sda 3 (ntfs) mit truecrypt verschlüsselt, enthält windows 7, diese partion möchte ich gerne löschen, bzw formatieren, aber gpardet sagt mir das diese operationen nicht zur verfügung stehene, weil es die partition nicht lesen kann, ntfsprogs ist installiert und wird erkannt. Jemand ne idee?
<yannik> problem gelöst, war noch eingehängt :)
<t0bi> abend.
<Guest61232> nabend
<lude> unity 2d kann die fenster gar nicht links und rechts anordnen, kann man das irgendwo einstellen?
<k1l> lude: warscheinlich ist das nen compiz plugin und das braucht 3d
<lude> das ist natürlich schlecht
<Guest6771> hey :)
<Guest6771> hat jemand von euch die neue ubuntu oberfläche angetestet?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<k1l> Guest6771: nicht nur das. viele benutzen sie sogar
<Guest6771> ich finde das das diese oberfläche totaler bullshit ist
<bekks> ,ot? Guest6771 
<shetlandpony> Guest6771: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Guest6771> damit komme ich überhaupt nicht klar
<k1l> Guest6771: das klingt eher nach was für den offtopic channel als für den supportchannel
<Guest6771> ok :)
<sonotos> weiß zufällig jemand ob man unity unter virtualbox zum laufen bekommt? trotz virtualbox guest tools und aktiviertem 3d support scheint das nicht zu wollen
<rumpe1> Guest6771, dann nimm eben eine von den etwa dreißig anderen...
<ppq> sonotos: nur in 2d. probier die unity 2d version
<Guest6771> gnome 3 finde ich ansprechend :)
<bekks> sonotos: Ja. Ja. Nein.
<bekks> sonotos: Funktioniert einwandfrei.
<sonotos> bekks: gut dann machen ich etwas falsch, das ist schonmal posititiv
<sonotos> hast du mir nen tip wo ich bei der fehlersuche anfangen soll?
<bekks> Ohne viel mehr Details - nein.
<sonotos> hm jo, dass es geht reicht schon, thx
<bekks> Details ...
<dereine> hi, ich habe gestern probiert auf 11.04 upzudaten, zeitdem spinnt die maus, so ist sie z.b. oft im "falschen fenster" obwohl der window manager ein anderes fenster als aktiv anzeigt
<dereine> hat jemand anderes das problem schon gesehen?
<dereine> leider finde ich nichts in den logs
<yannik> hallo, ich habe ubuntu installiet, und gerade auf der partition sda3 windows eingerichtet, jedoch erschein windows nicht bei grub, wie kann ich es erreichen, dass windows von grub erkannt und als möglichkeit beim booten gewählt werden kann?
<rumpe1> yannik, im terminal update-grup ausführen
<k1l> ,grub2? yannik 
<shetlandpony> yannik: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<rumpe1> äh.. grub
<k1l> yannik: vlt reicht schon ein update-grub im terminal.
<yannik> ok, dafür muss sda3 aber gemountet sein oder?
<rumpe1> yannik, nö
<yannik> ok
<yannik> aber sda3 wird leider nicht als bootfähige partition erkannt
<yannik> muss ich da ne flag für setzten?
<db> damals als ich noch klein war, konnte windows immer nur von der ersten partition booten, oderso ;)
<db> grundsätzlich gibts so ein flag, yannik. wundert mich jetzt dass das bei dir so schwierig ist, weil das gefühlt seit jahren automatisch funktioniert mit grub und ubuntu..
<db> yannik, das flag kann man zb mit dem tool "fdisk" setzen.
<wal3> hallo leute, 2 fragen habe ich
<yannik> ich habe halt update-grub gemacht und da kam raus:
<yannik> [sudo] password for yannik: 
<yannik> Generating grub.cfg ...
<yannik> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<yannik> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<yannik> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<yannik> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda1
<yannik> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<yannik> done
<db> ja dann hats doch funktioniert
<wal3> 1. das upgrade hat mir 2 kernel installiert: generic-pae und generic - wobei ersterer nicht bootet. was ist pae und warum ist der default?
<yannik> aber sda 3 wurde doch gar nicht erkannt?
<db> achso.. aber es hat nen windows gefunden auf sda2...
<rumpe1> ,pae? wal3 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber pae
<bekks> yannik: Der Windows 7 loader liegt auch nicht auf sda3, wie man sieht.
<db> wieviele windowse hast du denn, yannik ?
<wal3> rumpe1: initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<yannik> 1 
<yannik> von dem ich weiß
<yannik> :)
<db> yannik, ja dann ist der loader auf sda2 vermutlich schon das richtige
<yannik> ok dann prober ich das mal aus :)
<yannik> bis gleich :)
<db> viel erfolg
<yannik> danke
<rumpe1> wal3, pae ist für 32bit systeme mit mehr als 3,bla GB RAM
<wal3> aaah
<wal3> ok
<wal3> aber der bootet nicht :D
<wal3> bleibt direkt nach grub haengen
<k1l> wal3: bootet er nicht, ob kommt nur kein bild? grakatreiber vlt manuel installiert?
<wal3> nach grub bleibt ein lila bild ohne inhalt
<wal3> die version ohne pae bootet normal
<wal3> naja, das ist erst mal nicht so wichtig. ich moechte lieber dieses bloede design loswerden wo die menuleiste der fenster abgeschnitten ist
<wal3> also zurück zu gnome
<k1l> wal3: beim gdm (einlog screen) unten gnome auswählen
<wal3> thx
<user82> warum machen ansich so viele angriffe fefne unity wenn sie gnome mit einem klick als default session setzen können?
<user82> *gegen
<lude> also ich mag unity, wenn es ein wenig ausgereifter ist kann ich mich bestimmt daran gewöhnen
<leszek> user82: leute sind faul
<user82> könnte sein dass manch einer sich überfordert sah unten die session zu ändern ^^
<user82> ich nutz es am netbook jetz auch..aber ich fänds unten schon viel praktischer als links
<wal3> ja die neue oberflaeche ueberfordert mich :D finde die ganzen anwendungen auf anhieb nicht
<sonotos> wal3: kenn ich
<lude> user82: 3d oder 2d?
<user82> stimmt..ich auch nurnoch per suche
<user82> lude, 3d
<Fuchs> hm, koennte man die Positiv / Negativdiskussion in den OT Kanal lagern? 
<user82> 2d is ja noch work in progress...aber intel mobil treiber schaffen unity(grade so, due intel grakas in den prozessoren sind ja unglaublich mies)
<user82> sorry..gibts dne ubuntu-de-offtopic auch?
<Fuchs> gibt es, 
<Fuchs> ,ot?  da
<shetlandpony> da: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<user82> ah ok..dachte nicht dass der deutsche channel so nen überlauf hat dass er separat ist. gut
<Fuchs> je nach Tag und Uhrzeit, aber wir halten es lieber immer getrennt, sonst gibt es nur Diskussionen. Danke fuer das Verstaendnis. 
<user82> klar..wusste es nur nicht
<Amon-san> moin. ich brauch da mal eure kompetente hilfe: http://nopaste.info/10bec667af.html diese meldungen kommen beim update nach natty - und er bricht die aktualisierung ab. wie kann ich das beheben?
<boospy> Hallo Leute
<boospy> Hab mich hier letztens über LTSP Edubuntu und Fatclients unterhalten
<boospy> Fakt ist das ich Edubuntu mit dem LTSPdienst anscheinend nicht virtualisieren kann.
<mythos> Amon-san, probiere mal apt-get install -f
<boospy> Hier ist ein Beitrag von mir der das genau geschreibt: http://www.ubuntu-austria.at/viewtopic.php?t=3995
<boospy> :)
<boospy> vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu wo der Fehler liegen könnte...
<Amon-san> da wirft er pakete aus, die mit autoremove entfernt werden können
<Amon-san> mythos: soll ich das mal machen?
<mythos> Amon-san, zeig mal die ausgabe ^^"
<mythos> nicht, dass du dir jetzt das halbe system deinstallierst
<Amon-san> http://nopaste.info/be35bc965a.html
<mythos> boospy, interessantes problem ^^"
<boospy> mythos: ja schon sehr seltsam, ich virtualiser schon seit jahren, wenn ich nicht zufällig gerade nen Server vor mir gehabt hätte der nicht virtualisieren kann, hätte LTSP wohl nie funktioniert.
<mythos> Amon-san, joah, die kannst du ruhig entfernen, aber was das problem ist, weiß ich noch immer nicht
<Amon-san> ok, dann lass ich das mal laufen
<mythos> Amon-san, führ mal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade aus
<Amon-san> und probiere dannach wieder das uograde
<mythos> boospy, wird ein squashfs per netzwerk gemountet auf den clients?
<Amon-san> Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig
<Amon-san> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Amon-san> sonst nix
<mythos> Amon-san, also du hast updgedated auf natty und jetzt bekommst du die meldung? oder willst du erst auf natty updaten?
<Amon-san> nein
<Amon-san> ich will auf natty
<Amon-san> aber das update-tool failet
<bekks> "failed".
<Amon-san> mit der eingangs geposteten apt.log
<mythos> wie viele fremdpaketquellen nutzt du denn gerade?
<Amon-san> geht ned
<Amon-san> eins
<bekks> "geht ned" heisst was?
<Amon-san> failed heißt geht ned ;-)
<Amon-san> sorry, kontext
<Amon-san> awn ppa für dieses schicke 3d dock
<Amon-san> das ist momentan mein einziges ppa
<mythos> ppas sind böse, wenn man updaten möchte
<Amon-san> hatte aber früher mal mehr drin (auch schon maverick), kann dqas noch auswirkungen haben?
<bekks> Klar.
<mythos> und mit böse mein ich "verdammte kacke, es funktioniert gar nichts mehr"-böse
<Amon-san> ok ... kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
<mythos> Amon-san, also tendenziell wage ich zu behaupten, dass sich der aufwand nicht lohnt und eine neuinstallation einfacher für dich und die supporter ist
<mythos> ja, man kann es korrigieren, aber nur wenn man zeit und ahnung hat
<Amon-san> und wie kann ich die einstellungen und zusätzlich installierten pakete bei einer reinstall übernehmen?
<mythos> wenn du dein home sicherst, sicherst du so ziemlich alle einstellungen
<mythos> für die pakete such ich dir schnell den befehl
<Amon-san> ah, ok, danke
<Taunix> tach
<mythos> Amon-san, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log
<Amon-san> geht das mit nutzerrechten, oder muss da ein sudo davor?
<mythos> Amon-san, und zum installieren auf dem neuen system dpkg --set-selections < installed-software.log
<mythos> alles root
<Amon-san> k
<mythos> Amon-san, backup nicht vergessen
<Amon-san> in dieser datei staht manchmal install und manchmal deinstall drin, soll das so?
<Amon-san> *steht
<Taunix> heidenei, kleiner fehler gemacht; hab compiz instaliert, und bei Erscheinungsbid, auf die effekte auf normal gestellt, und das bei nem gma500, nu geht nedmal n terminal oder die wiederherstellung
<Taunix> ah ubuntu 10.04
<mythos> Amon-san, ja
<Amon-san> also muss ich da in jeden fall nichts nachbearbeiten, ja?
<mythos> Amon-san, garantieren kann ich für nichts ;)
<mythos> Amon-san, besser wäre wohl, wenn du ein maverick installierst, die paketliste einliest und dann erst ein update durchfühst auf natty
<Amon-san> *seuftz* ok, danke
<toschy> nabend zusammen
<mythos> Amon-san, das ist fix getan
<mythos> wirst keine zwei stunden brauchen
<Amon-san> naja, heute nich mehr
<toschy> hat hier evt. mal ein absoluter ubuntu profi kurz zeit für mich?
<Amon-san> morgen wieder
<crasbe> hallo
<crasbe> ich habe mal eine frage (das soll jetzt nicht trollig wirken): warum tut ihr euch das an mit den ganzen noobs die kein wiki lesen (können)?
<crasbe> ich mein: nervt das nicht?
<PBeck> wiki lesen muss man meinst lernen
<bekks> ,ot? crasbe 
<shetlandpony> crasbe: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mythos> toschy, nicht fragen, ob man fragen kann, sondern einfach fragen. wenn sich jemand auskennt, wird geantwortet
<crasbe> hm
<PBeck> zudem kann nicht jedes problem durch einen wiki eintrag gelöst werden
<crasbe> aber ca. 90%
<Fuchs> schiebt das in den Offtopickanal. Danke. 
<toschy> habe (sehr dumm) unter 11.04 erst unity durch gnome ersetzt und dann gnome wieder deinstalliert, weils nicht lief. jetzt geht nichts mehr. habe noch nicht mal mehr ein terminal beim hochfahren.
<toschy> sobald ich anmelden will, kommt nur kurz ne fehlermeldung und das wars dann
<mythos> toschy, du kommst noch zum anmeldedialog?
<toschy> ja, aber nicht weiter, weil gnome halt weg ist. hab mich leider an die fehlerhafte Chip anleitung gehalten
<mythos> toschy, wenn ja, melde dich nicht an, wechsel per strg+alt+f1 auf ein terminal, da erhälst du eine shell und installiere mit "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" die oberflächen wieder
<fellbuendel> beim login kannst du AFAIR auswählen, mit welcher Oberfläche du dich einloggen willst... kannst du da noch was auswählen?
<toschy> nee, leider ist nichts mehr zum auswählen da, aber das mit dem terminal versuch ich erstmal
<Toschy> @ mythos  danke für die hilfe, gnome funzt wieder
<Toschy> gleich die nächste frage: kann ich 11.04 re-installieren, also wieder auf unity? finde da nichts im Wiki
<Robert_Zenz> Toschy, falls es noch installiert ist, in Anmeldeschirm auswählen. Wenn nicht, dann wieder installieren.
<Toschy> ist nicht mehr da, habe mich beim installieren von gnome leider an die anleitung von chip.de gehalten. und dort stand nur drin, das ist nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  --  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal | Ubuntukurse in #ubuntu-class
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  --  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal | Ubuntukurse http://tinyurl.c
* Fuchs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl   --  http://tinyurl.com/uunatty |  Ubuntukurse http://tinyurl.com/2ucc6bj
<Lysi> Hallo. Kriege Empathy nicht mehr dazu Kontaktliste anzuzeigen. Neuinstallation half nichts. Ubuntu standard theme. Irgendeine Idee?
<Minipluto> Lysi: den Ordner /home/.purple umbenennen, damit Empathy ihn neu anlegt. Vielleicht gibt es dort einen Fehler
<Lysi> Minipluto: gibt es leider nicht.
<Minipluto> Lysi: meine Ordnerangabe ist falsch. muss natürlich /home/lysi/.purple sein, bzw. ~/.purple
<Lysi> Minipluto: Nö hab ich nicht. Suche mal eben mit locate.
<Lysi> Nix im ~/, nur libs usw.
<Minipluto> Lysi: mein Fehler. Wie siehts denn mit ~/.mission-control aus? Ich probiere mal eben selber etwas rum
<Lysi> Config ist in ~/.config und dconf. http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<shetlandpony> Lysi's url: http://tinyurl.com/3xs5fc9 | Empathy/FAQ - GNOME Live!
<Lysi> Hab jetzt mal in dconf: 'Whether to show the contact list in compact mode' Haken gemacht. Muss mich wohl ausloggen weil nix passiert.
<Minipluto> Lysi: ich kriege Empathy gerade auch nicht resettet ;) Hast du bei der Deinstallation vorhin auch gesagt, dass er die einstellungen mit löschen soll?
<BassT> hallöle
<Lysi> Minipluto: Habe per purge entfernt und die accels Datei auch (nicht wiederhergestellt), alles andere betr. die UI nicht. Die geometry enthält nur Fenstergrössen.
<dereine> hi, ich habe gestern probiert auf 11.04 upzudaten, zeitdem spinnt die maus, so ist sie z.b. oft im "falschen fenster" obwohl der window manager ein anderes fenster als aktiv anzeigt
<dereine> leider finde ich nichts in den logs
<BassT> Habe ein Problem nach Upgrade auf Natty, wenn ich mich einloggen will, seh ich kurz die Shell, dann wieder den Login
<Lysi> Minipluto: Bin dann kurz weg und sehe ob es nach Neustart funzt.
<hartmut> Lysi: disk full?
<BassT> Keiner 'ne Idee?
<Minipluto> Lysi: zum Thema --purge mit Empathy gibts sogar einen Bug-Report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/411935 – dort wird auch der Ordner .mission-control erwähnt, allerdings soll auch ein Neustart nötig sein, damit es sich auswirkt.
<Lysi> Minipluto: Neustart war auch schon. Änderung in dconf hat auch nichts gebracht.
<Minipluto> dann bin ich out of ideas
<Lysi> Minipluto: Ich fang nochmal von vorn an, telepathy Zeugs hatte ich nicht entfernt, wobei das nix mit UI zutun haben sollte. Danke Dir trotzdem.
<Minipluto> Lysi: viel Erfolg
<barelli> hallo mein problem ist folgendes: ich habe tinyOS nach einem tutorial installiert und die umgebungsvariablen entsprechend angepannst. wenn ich nun in eines der beispiel projekte gehe und dies compilieren möchte, bricht das compilieren mit einer fehlermeldung ab, das ein verzeichnis nicht angelegt werden kann. Ich muss jedoch definitv nicht root rechte haben um das zu compilieren. Ich vermute...
<barelli> ...das die Ordnerrechte irgendwie falsch gesetzt sind. Wie kann ich das richten?
<Haasee> Wenn ich parallel zu Ubuntu  mit unity xfce installiere, bekomme ich dann im anmeldebildschirm eine Auswahlmöglichkeit zwischen beiden GUIs?
<BassT> Niemand ne Idee wo mein Problem liegt? :(
<bekks> barelli: Was ist denn tinyOS?
<barelli> betriebssystem für sensor notes. und installiert hab ich die dazu passende toolchain :-)
<boospy> mythos: Ja, wird es, aber erst beim Einloggen
<ppq> Haasee: ja
<Haasee> ppq: tnx
<Haasee> hab es mal probiert und es scheint zu klappen... Ich denke, xfc wird mein Standard. Für Unity bin ich zu alt :-)
<Deep-Thought> hallo
<Deep-Thought> ich hab da nen problem...hab ubuntu 11.04 installiert und mir gefiehl die unity oberfläche nicht also hab ich gnome 3 installiert. nur wenn ich mich jetzt anmelde kommt immer die fehlermeldung:could not update ICEauthority file /home/deep-thought/.ICEauthority
<Deep-Thought> ich kann mich dann nur wieder ausloggen
<Deep-Thought> hat einer ne idee wie ich das problem lösen kann?
<Alex_Koch> http://tinyurl.com/irc-cocos2d-iphone
<shetlandpony> Alex_Koch's tiny url: irc://irc.freenode.org/#cocos2d-iphone
<Alex_Koch> any one here =
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-23
<sambagirl> hello i have a ubuntu based vm but it is in german. it is not 10.10 so it is later. how can i change the locale? where do i find a terminal? can i change the environment to english?
<dAnjou> sambagirl: you can, but i don't know right now and actually i wanted to got to bed right now
<dAnjou> it is quite late here in germany
<dAnjou> maybe you come back in 8 to 10 hours
<dAnjou> that would be around lunch time here
<sambagirl> ok thanks..go to bed
<sambagirl> ok danjou
<sambagirl> this is the website vm i am trying to work with btw. bbl chao. http://www.magento-vm.de/
<kubine> Title: Magento VM (Virtuelle Maschine) - Schnell und einfach Magento testen ohne Webserver Installation und Konfiguration (at www.magento-vm.de)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe auf meinem Ubuntu zwei shadow Dateien "/etc/shadow" und "/etc/shadow-". "/etc/shadow-" scheint eine Kopie zu sein. Weiß wer wofür die da ist? Ich finde dazu leider nichts.
<deem> yogg: vielleicht eine temporäre datei?
<yogg> die datei ist auch da wenn das System gestoppt ist
<yogg> und sie wird nicht neu angelegt wenn das System gestartet wird (soweit ich sehen konnte)
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: auch wenns ein rtfm ist: schau mal ans ende von "man shadow"
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: Danke. In meinem lokalen "man shadow" stehts nicht drinnen. Ich werde ab jetzt eher google für manpages bevorzugen ^^
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: aaaaah ja..
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: haust du mir mal ein "lsb-release -a" und ein "dpkg -l | grep manpages" in ein pastebin, bitte?
<CokeJunkie> morgen, kann mir evtl jemand sagen welche ports ich bei iptables öffnen muss damit ich die rechner auch mit ihrem namen ansprechen kann?
<CokeJunkie> UDP 53 ist offen, aber der ubuntu-rechner reagiert trotzdem nicht auf seinen namen
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: danke, brauchen wir aber nicht analysieren. die manpage stimmt nicht weil ich in einem anderen ubuntu nachgesehen habe. Das 10.04 System ist ein Server wo nichts installiert ist außer die software.
<yogg> CokeJunkie: sprichst du von DNS oder von WINS?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: mich würde halt interessieren an welcher stelle da der knick drin ist, weil das imho auf jedem system sein sollte.
<CokeJunkie> primär DNS, da ich DNS auch auf meinem router eingerichtet hab.
<yogg> CokeJunkie: das heißt "dig [name-des-ubuntu-rechners]" gibt dir eine ip adresse zurück?
<yogg> CokeJunkie: unter windows "nslookup [name-des-ubuntu-rechners]"
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: http://pastebin.com/7h6JU102    ist ein uraltes 9.04. "lsb-release" ist nicht drauf. Ich hoffe "/etc/issue" reicht dir
<kubine> Title: # cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l dpkg -l | grep manpages ii manpages - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: mhmkay.
<CokeJunkie> yogg: dig host und nslookup host gibt beides das richtige ergebnix
<CokeJunkie> wenn ich aber von einem Rechner im LAN den ubuntu-server anpingen will kann er diesen nicht finden
<yogg> CokeJunkie:  "ping [ipdes-ubuntu-rechners]" geht, aber "ping [name-des-ubuntu-rechners]" geht nicht?
<CokeJunkie> genau
<yogg> poste mal dein ping commando
<zeitsofa> moin zusammen 
<CokeJunkie> ping badbunny -> Ping-Anforderung konnte Host "badbunny" nicht finden. Überprüfen Sie den Namen, und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<zeitsofa> wir haben auf ein paar systeme nen lighty laufen mit ca 850 php backend prozessen. ab und an fliegt mir ein "backend is overloaded; we'll disable it for 1 seconds and send the request to another backend instead:" um die ohren. dann starten weitere 850 prozesse. doch die alten werden nicht gekillt. hat jemand eine idee wie mand as lösen könnte? (das anfügen des pid var an das socket habe ich getestet das half aber nichts)
<yogg> CokeJunkie: und "nslookup badbunny" gibt was zurück? (http://pastebin.com)
<kubine> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<CokeJunkie> http://pastebin.com/rrqxsHcS
<kubine> Title: nslookup badbunny Server: WNR3500L Address: 10.1.1.1 Name: badbunny A - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<yogg> CokeJunkie: also dein Problem liegt sicher nicht auf Ubuntu Seite. Du kannst den Namen mit nslookup auflösen, dein ping kann das aber aus irgendeinen Grund nicht.
<yogg> CokeJunkie: versuch den ping mal von einer anderen Maschine eventuell auch von "badbunny" selbst.
<DreamThief> hm.
<DreamThief> CokeJunkie: wer ist denn bei dir der DNS? und wie lautet der vollständige domainname des bösen kaninchens? ;)
<CokeJunkie> der DNS ist der router (10.1.1.1) und der vollständige name ist einfach "badbunny" hab keine komplette domäne hier
<yogg> CokeJunkie: der rechner von dem der ping ausgeht ist eine Windows Maschine?
<DreamThief> du hast keine toplevel domain?
<DreamThief> ungewöhnlich
<CokeJunkie> ja, aber auch der router (DD-WRT) kann den ubuntu nicht mit dem namen anpingen
<DreamThief> die gibts eigentlich immer.
<CokeJunkie> wenn ich allerdings ein iptables -F mach geht alles einwandfrei
<DreamThief> ist das am ende eine .local maschine?
<DreamThief> äh domain.
<deem> aha! iptables :D
<yogg> Kann es sein das er ohne toplevel domain im WINS sucht und da er da nichts findet den ping verweigert?
<yogg> aso da ist ne firewall im spielt :D
<deem> vermutlich sucht das windows nach dem dns namen, findet nichts und macht ein broadcast. wegen iptables regeln verweigert der ubuntu server den broadcast und damit war es dann dann
<DreamThief> läuft auf dem linux baby eventuell iptables mit ufw config, die icmp ping requests unterdrückt? ^
<deem> eigentlich sollte man im lokalen netzt auch immer host.domänen.tld haben, selbst wenn das nur badbunny.mylocal.net ist
<DreamThief> dazu kommt noch die lustige konstallation mit my-fucked-up-server.crappydomain.local ;)
<DreamThief> weil .local domains unter osx und linux mit bonjour bzw. avahi aufgelöst werden
<DreamThief> und standardmäßig nicht über klassischen dns-
<deem> DreamThief: wer sowas nutzt ist auch selbst schuld :P
<DreamThief> das kanns auch noch sein
<DreamThief> unter linux kannste das ja einfach lösen
<deem> unter windows auch. da gibts auch ein etc/hosts :D
<DreamThief> in der nsswitch.conf die reihenfolge der namensauflösungsdienste ändern.
<yogg> DreamThief: das kannst du aber über die "/etc/nsswitch.conf" regeln was er wie auflöst
<DreamThief> yogg: genau das ;)
<CokeJunkie> hab meinem router jetzt mal gesagt meine domain ist .local. der VPN-Server (ubuntu) bekommt seine IP auch per statischem DHCP. aber weiter nicht mit namen ansprechbar wenn ich das shorewallregelwerk aktiv nehm
<DreamThief> ah. also doch fireall regel scheisse.
<DreamThief> +w
<deem> DreamThief: schön, dass wir gerade geklärt haben, dass .local eher suboptimal ist, nicht? :D
<DreamThief> *SCNR*
<DreamThief> deem: exakt.
<yogg> CokeJunkie: poste mal "iptables -n -v -L"
<DreamThief> aber dennoch hat MS das mal vor jahren standardmäßig als tld vorgeschlagen für interne netze mit AD :-X
<deem> DreamThief: unter windows ist das ja auch kein großes problem
<DreamThief> :-S
<CokeJunkie> hab in der policy jetzt gesetzt "$FW loc ACCEPT" und "loc $FW ACCEPT" damit geht es. aber das entspricht ja auch nicht dem whitelisting was ich anstrebe
<CokeJunkie> http://pastebin.com/ZCGwadFW
<kubine> Title: iptables -n -v -L - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<yogg> CokeJunkie: das sind die Firewallregeln auf "badbunny"?
<CokeJunkie> ja, wobei die ja gerade im aufbau sind
<CokeJunkie> das ist die entpsrechende shorewallkonfig wie sie im moment ist
<CokeJunkie> http://pastebin.com/DXETf0rH
<kubine> Title: shorewall config - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<yogg> CokeJunkie: Wenn du "iptables -I INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT" eingibst sollte dein Ping funktionieren (Die Regel erlaubt eingehend icmp pakete).
<CokeJunkie> yogg: das macht doch die Zeile: "ACCEPT loc $FW icmp echo-request" in der rules schon
<CokeJunkie> und echo-request reicht ja für gewöhnlich auch
<yogg> CokeJunkie: in der "loc2fw" chain steht bei dir "ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 8". Ich weiß leider nicht was "type8" ist.
<yogg> CokeJunkie: analysier das ganze mal mit "tcpdump -n -i eth0 -p icmp".
<deem> yogg: type 8 ist echo reply
<deem> yogg: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Control_Message_Protocol
<kubine> Title: Internet Control Message Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<deem> erm.. request
<deem> reply ist 0 :D
<yogg> CokeJunkie: versuch auch mal die Firewall auszuschalten und mit "tcpdump -n -i eth0" nachzusehen was überhaupt alles reinkommt. Wenn der Rechner über DNS aufgelöst wird sollten keine WINS Broadcasts kommen.
<CokeJunkie> namesauflösung klappt, da VPN und lokales Netz getrennt sind ergibt sich daraus kein sicherheitsrisiko
<bullgard4> Wie wechselt man im Nautilus mit einem Tastaurkürzel in das nächsthöhere Verzeichnis? (Äquivalent zu '~$ cd ..')
<bullgard4> +t
<koegs> mit der "Backspace"-Taste :)
<sysdef> google sagt auf seine frage (c+p): Der Button ` Rauf' wechselt in die nächsthöhere Verzeichnisebene. Mit ` Aktualisieren' erzwingen Sie die Neudarstellung der Ansicht.
<deem> koegs: damit wechselt man ja nur in das letzte verzeichnis, nicht aber eine ebene höher :P
<koegs> deem: auf der 11.10 Live-CD, die ich gerade teste, wechselt der ins höhere, nicht ins "letzte"
<deem> oho. ich kenne das nur mit "zurück ins letzte verzeichnis"
<koegs> deem: laut menü ist das ALT+Links
<koegs> ALT+Hoch ist "Elternverzeichnis", also neben Backspace
<sysdef> bei mir ctrl+backspce
<sysdef> ok, nur nvigation im baum
<sysdef> +a
<deem> ok. vielleicht ist das unter windows anders. linux scheint mit backspace immer ins höhere verzeichnis zu wechseln
<deem> kann man ssh irgendwie dazu bringen, dass bestimmte user sich nur per passwort und alle anderen nur per pubkey anmelden können?
<deem> ah. hab schon. typo =)
<sysdef> bullgard4: die kommentare sind interessant: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/27/gnome-and-nautilus-keyboard-shortcut-keys/
<kubine> Title: Gnome and Nautilus Keyboard Shortcut Keys | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<bullgard4> sysdef,  deem: Danke! 
<deem> wie kann ich denn allen dateien unterhalb eines ordners rekursiv die rechte 664 geben, aber ordnern 775?
<deem> gibts da irgendwas, das den dateien, die noch kein gruppen rw haben das noch zusätzlich gibt?
<koegs> deem: mit find
<koegs> deem: find kann ordner und dateien unterscheiden, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
<koegs> chmod kenn g+rw
<deem> hm...
<sysdef> option -type (d|f)
<fr00d> deem: sudo chmod 0664 -R ordner; sudo chmod a+X -R ordner
<fr00d> Viele Wege führen nach Rom. ;)
<deem> koegs: danke. auf g+rw hätt ich auch selbst kommen müssen =)
<zeitsofa> hat jemand zufällig nen tut oder howto für haproxy matching rule setups?
<zeitsofa> ich stecke meinen usb stick an den pc - er wird erkannt alles fein. ich stecke den selben usb stick an eine dell tastatur und bekomme "mtp-probe: bus: 3, device: 7 was not an MTP device" stecke ich einen anderen usb stick an die selbe tastatur geht das prima. jemand ne idee was da schief läuft?
<k1l_> zeitsofa: ist da vlt die 9-cdrom.rules unter  /etc/udev/rules.d/   schuld dran?
<k1l_> benenn die datei mal um und versuchs nochmal. 
<zeitsofa> k1l_: die gibt es bei mir nicht
<zeitsofa> /etc/udev/rules.d # ls
<zeitsofa> 70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  README
<zeitsofa> scahde das wäre einfach gewesen
<k1l_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb-2-0-flash-drive-8gb-kompatibilitaetsproble/  das hier klingt ähnlich zu deinem problem
<kubine> Title: USB 2.0 Flash Drive 8gb Kompatibilitätsproblem › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> ok libmtp-common remove mach ich nicht da geht mir dann vlc und amark und sowas mit flöten und wenn ich die anderen 3 dort empfohlenen pakete installiere bringt das leider nicht den dort beschriebenen erfolg
<zeitsofa> hmm schade
<dreamon_> Habe Kamera mit Firewire. Wie kann ich die Daten auf Ubuntu überspielen?
<dAnjou> dreamon_: dranstecken
<dreamon_> Und dann? 
<dAnjou> dann sollte es im günstigsten fall ein wechseldatenträger sein
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Leider ist es nicht der günstigste Fall
<dAnjou> tjoa, lsfirewire gibts wohl nich als äquivalent zu lsusb :P
<dAnjou> dreamon_: dann mal abziehen; 5sek warten; dranstecken; dmesg angucken
<dreamon_> dAnjou, das abstecken das erkennt er und sagt destroying all nodes. rediscovered device fw0
<dreamon_> Mein notebook hat kein Firewire.. aber ein anderes.. hab ein 11.10 von CD gestartet
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FireWire
<kubine> Title: FireWire › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> kennste?
<dreamon_> Ne.. ich seh gerade das kein Modul geladen ist
<dreamon_> Ich installier mal eins.. vielleicht gehts dann.. kann hier kein modul laden. Module dv1394 not found
<dAnjou> tjoa, weeß ick och nich weiter
<dreamon_> ok
<ThomasAR> Hallo! ich bekomm immer bei der installation und updates immer ein pop up fenster! Debconf auf (PC Name): Konfigurire acidbase!
<ThomasAR> bin anfänger!
<DreamThief> und was möchtest du da nun von uns wissen?
<ThomasAR> was ich da tun muss das es nicht noch mal kommt!
<dAnjou> ThomasAR: hast du das installiert?
<dAnjou> das ist nicht vorinstalliert
<ThomasAR> ? keine ahnung was das ist!
<dAnjou> ThomasAR: was sagt "cat /etc/issue"?
<ThomasAR> ich hab Jetzt Aktualisirungsverwaltung offen!
<DreamThief> Beantworte bitte die Frage von dAnjou.
<ThomasAR> und es kommt bei Flaschplugin-installer diese fehler
<DreamThief> das ist kein fehler.
<ThomasAR> Ja ich kenn mich nicht aus bei diese frage!
<DreamThief> Mach bitte ein Terminal auf, gibt dort  cat /etc/issue   ein und teil uns das Ergebnis mit-
<DreamThief> Das gibt aufschluss darüber, welche Ubuntu Version du verwendest.
<DreamThief> Und offenbar hast du dir selbst irgendein Paket installiert, was acidbase als abhängigkeit mit installiert.
<DreamThief> Das "Problem" hast du höchstwahrscheinlich selbst verursacht.
<ThomasAR> Ubuntu  LTS \n
<ThomasAR> 10.04.4
<DreamThief> Ah, gut, danke.
<ThomasAR> kann sein das ich selbst verursacht hab
<DreamThief> Wann ist diese Meldung zum ersten mal erschienen? Zu diesem zeitpunkt musst du dir über apt irgendeine Software installiert haben.
<ThomasAR> daran kann ich mich nicht so gut errinnern
<ThomasAR> hab styles für ubuntu installiert und vlc player
<DreamThief> styles?
<ThomasAR> emerald motiv manager
<ThomasAR> -
<ThomasAR> -
<Fuchs> ThomasAR: ja? 
<ThomasAR> gibts da keine lösungen?
<Fuchs> Ach so. Bitte habe Geduld, wenn nicht sofort jemand antwortet. Im IRC sind nicht immer alle am mitlesen. 
<ThomasAR> ok danke!
<srtu> hi, weiß jemand wie man in gnome3 die "notify-send" mesages löschen kann
<srtu> also alle auf einmal, net einzeln
<hispeed88> Gibt es sowas wie Autostart auch bei Ubuntu?
<hispeed88> Habe Kubuntu 11.10
<dAnjou> hispeed88: nennt sich gemeinhin startprogramme
<dAnjou> einfach mal im "startmenü" suchen
<dAnjou> vllt. hat kde da auch ne extrawurst
<dAnjou> hispeed88: übrigens http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart#Kubuntu-KDE
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hispeed88> ok ja dann guck ich mal im wiki
<hispeed88> aber: gemeinhin find ich nicht :D
<hispeed88> dAnjou habs gefunden sollte nun funzen thx
<guest-duNPQ5> vielleicht kann mir jemand bitte helfen kann mich seit heute an meinem Ubuntu System nur als Gast anmelden wenn ich meinen Account auswähle und das Passwort eintippe Enter drücke springe ich immer wieder zurück zur Anmeldung 
<jokrebel> guest-duNPQ5: Klappt der Login in den Benutzer-Account über die Konsole? 
<max_ubuntu> ja
<Fuchs> max_ubuntu: kann sein, dass die Sitzung (Gnome, Unity, KDE ...) da nicht sauber hochkommt, 
<max_ubuntu> sorry hatte den nick geändert
<jokrebel> max_ubuntu: Dann solltest Du mal auf die X-Logs einen Blick werfen.
<Fuchs> max_ubuntu: hast Du zufaellig eine andere zur Hand, die Du probieren koenntest? 
<max_ubuntu> ja das komische ist das es als gast geht
<Fuchs> max_ubuntu: zudem ist die Datei ~/.xsession-errors   interessant nach einem Fehlschlag 
<Fuchs> max_ubuntu: das kann durchaus an einer Einstellung fuer diesen Benutzer liegen 
<geeek> nabend zusammen :)
<geeek> ich habe meinen drucker (Canon Pixma MP550) an meinem Ubuntu 11.04 angeschlossen, eingerichtet, läuft auch soweit. Nun habe ich Samba installiert, den Drucker freigegeben und an meinem Laptop (Win7) eingerichtet. Das normale Drucken geht auch, jedoch kann ich keine PDF's von dem Laptop ausdrucken. Die Aufträge verschwinden einfach. Hat jemand einen Ansatz wo ich nachforschen sollte? 
<max_ubuntu> Danke erstmal Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<jokrebel> geeek: Verschiedene PDFs probiert? Da scheint es gravierende Unterschiede zu geben, wie ich auch schon feststellen musste.
<geeek> ja, hab ich. einige von libreoffice erstellte, ein paar von meiner uni
<geeek> also diverse ausprobiert und auch diverse programme (adobe reader, foxit reader etc)
<geeek> irgendwo stand auch was von "Erweiterte Optionen" "Als Bild drucken" das funzt aber auch nicht, das macht mich echt fuchsig, weil es ums verrecken nicht funktionieren möchte undzwar nur bei pdf's
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<ppq> hihi
<geeek> weiß jemand ob es bei windows ein spooler logfile gibt?
<dAnjou> das fragst du im ubuntu support o.O
<bekks> Wenn man Windows so einrichtet - ja.
<dAnjou> und es heißt PDFs. plurale haben noch nie und in keiner sprache ein apostroph vor's s bekommen
<geeek> ganz ehrlich danjou? wen juckt's?
<geeek> wozu im internet eine reguläre sprache nutzen?
<bekks> Können wir wieder zum Ubuntusupport zurückkehren bitte? :)
<dAnjou> alter, *dich* juckt's, weil du dann gleich schonmal einen weniger hast, der dich supportet
<dAnjou> sorry
<geeek> von mir aus gerne, ich hab nicht mitm off-topic angefangen ;)   wie gesagt: der pdf ausdruck funktioniert als einziges nicht von dem win7 rechner aus, habt ihr eine idee woran es liegen könnte?
<bekks> Schau im Log von CUPS nach.
<geeek> wo liegt das logfile?
<bekks> Unter /var/log
<geeek> thx, ich schau mal nach
<dreamon_> Wenn ich mit VLC ein videoabspiele ist zu beginn das bild immer total grün.. verliert sich nach einer Weile. Ist das bei euch auch so?
<geeek> komplett unauffällig, die windows testseiten / word aufträge werden ordnungsgemäß im page/access log aufgeführt, aber der error log macht garnichts (was ja prinzipiell nicht verkehr ist)
<dAnjou> dreamon_: das video is etwas kaputt
<dAnjou> dreamon_: wurde nicht an nem key frame geschnitten
<dreamon_> dAnjou, DAs ist bei jedem Film so.. 
<dAnjou> die du von wo runtergeladen hast? ^^
<dreamon_> Hab ne Nvidia. glaube ehr an ein Treiber Problem.
<dreamon_> Hmm.. avi, flv, mkv.. spielt keine Rolle.. sogar bei selbst gewandelten Filmen ist es so.
<dAnjou> das glaub ich nicht. das symptom klingt relativ klar. das video ist ja wahrscheinlich komprimiert und besteht deshalb nicht aus einzelbildern, sondern bildern, die aufeinander aufbauen.
<dAnjou> irgendwann zwischendurch kommt dann ein key frame, der wieder ein komplettes bild enthält
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<hispeed88> dreamon_  lade doch mal nen youtube video runter und dann guck das an
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Ist nur bei VLC so.. 
<dAnjou> ein treiberproblem würde mich wundern
<NTQ> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit dem mounten von mac-book-air-festplatten? geht das ohne weiteres?
<dAnjou> dreamon_: naja, dann ist es der player oder seine codecs
<k1l> dreamon_: dann guck doch mal in launchpad ob es da bei vlc nen bug gibt
<dAnjou> NTQ: kommt aufs dateisystem an
<NTQ> dAnjou: ich kenn mich mit Macs wenig bis gar nicht aus. bei welchem dateisystem würde es denn nicht gehen?
<dAnjou> NTQ: boah, keine ahnung, was der linux kernel *nicht* unterstützt
<NTQ> hehe, alles klar. also sagen wir mal, dass es mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit geht ;)
<dAnjou> die festplatten da drin sind auch nur ..naja.. festplatten
<dAnjou> das hat ja mit mac oder nicht-mac nix zu tun
<NTQ> mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen
<dAnjou> fragt sich nur, was das betriebssystem damit angestellt hat
<k1l> lesend rechne ich mal mit guten chancen. schreiben eher nicht so
<NTQ> naja, die platte hat nen physischen defekt und das macbook startet nicht mehr
<NTQ> ich will eigentlich versuchen sie mit dd auf eine neue zu kopieren und dann mal versuchen zu lesen
<k1l> hfs oder hfs+ ist da ziemlich zickig
<NTQ> schreiben muss auch nicht sein.
<bekks> Spiel doch das Backup auf eine neue Platte zurück.
<k1l> NTQ: kommt wohl auf den physischen defekt an. und bei dd ist das dateisystem komplett egal, weil es bit für bit kopiert
<dAnjou> bekks: klassiker :D
<dreamon_> k1l, ne finde nichts passendes
<NTQ> bekks: ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das macbook nicht mir ist und diejenige wohl noch nichts von backups gehört hat :D
<dAnjou> ouh yeah, wir leisten gern support für dritte :D
<dAnjou> dreamon_: dann darfst du wohl jetzt mal im vlc-forum fragen :P
<NTQ> k1l: ja, das mit dd war mir klar.
<turmfalke> wenn die platte ein schaden hat (kopf aufgesetzt) dann bringt dd dir auch nichts mehr
<k1l> NTQ: mit dd kopieren geht wohl je nach schaden. aber dann wirds ein fall für den apple support
<bekks> turmfalke: Die kann auch andere irreparable physische Schäden haben ;)
<NTQ> turmfalke: das stimmt. ich hatte das macbook noch nicht mal in der hand. kann daher erst später sagen, ob man da noch was retten kann
<bekks> NTQ: "Nein." :)
<dreamon_> NTQ, dd_rescue kopiert auch wenns fehler hat.
<bekks> Wenn du das Ding aufmachst, und _irgendwas_ dabei beschädigst, wird sich der Applesupport weigern, irgendwas zu tun.
<turmfalke> bekks:  aber kopf aufsetzt ist normal schon der standard tot fuer festplatten
<bekks> Und dein Bekannter freut sich über ein neuen Macbook von DIR. :)
<NTQ> na die garantie ist eh schon rum, so wie ich das verstanden hab
<bekks> turmfalke: Nope. ;) Und es wird sehr OT.
<NTQ> ich hatte auch schon ne platte gehabt, bei der einfach die elektronik futsch war. also hab ich einfach ne defekte platte (selbes modell) bei ebay für 5 euro gekauft und die elektronik getauscht. lief wieder. nur bei WD-Platten muss man da aufpassen. da muss man vorher noch einen kleinen Chip auslöten und ebenfalls tauschen
<weissbier> wo bekomme ich sl-modem-source her?
<dAnjou> weissbier: kontext bidde
<bekks> NTQ: Und das hat was genau mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<NTQ> ja, falscher channel. ich habs danach gemerkt. sorry
<bekks> Es ist schon die ganze Zeit der falsche Channel ;)
<weissbier> dAnjou: ich will mein 56k Modem einrichten, der module-assistant braucht zum bauen des moduls das paket sl-modem-source
<k1l> weissbier: von deiner paketverwaltung?
<weissbier> aber das scheint für amd64 nicht zur verfügung zu stehen
<k1l> weissbier: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn genau?
<weissbier> 10.04 LTS
<NTQ> haha, wie ich :)
<weissbier> ja, das letzte ubuntu ohne gnome3 kram :3
<k1l> weissbier: apt-cache search sl-modem-source liefert nichts?
<weissbier> $ apt-cache search sl-modem-source
<weissbier> sl-modem-daemon - SmartLink software modem daemon
<weissbier> das ist aber nicht das paket :3
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/sl-modem-source
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package sl-modem-source in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<weissbier> jo, kann ich das i386 paket einfach so unter amd64 installieren?
<weissbier> ohne das es murks gibt
<turmfalke> in der regel ist source code egal ob du fuer amd oder intel uebersetzt
<weissbier> naja, ich installiere es mal mit --force-architecture
<ttyS3> Hi. Habe mit 'dd' ein (auf Festplatte) installiertes System auf einen USB-Stick kopiert. Wenn ich von dem Stick boote, komme ich nur bis Eingabe von 'initramfs'. Was könnte man da machen?
<bekks> Nochmal neu anfangen
<bekks> Das kann so nicht funktionieren.
<ttyS3> bekks: Achso. Also die Festplatte war auch extern. ...
<bekks> Und? Das kann so trotzdem nicht funktionieren.
<ttyS3> bekks: Ich hatte angenommen, dass nur Grub neu installiert werden muss o.ä.
<bekks> Wie groß war das Dateisystem auf der externen Platte?
<ttyS3> 20GB Festplatte. 32GB Stick
<ttyS3> 2 Partitionen (Boot + Root). Root ist verschlüsselt.
<bekks> 20GB Festplatte?
<ttyS3> bekks: ja. Also die Festplatte ist kleiner als der Stick
<bekks> Undd wie hast du verschlüsselt?
<ttyS3> bekks: Im Textmodus (Vom Installationsmenü) ohne Virtuelle Partition.
<bekks> Was ist denn eine "virtuelle Partition"?
<ttyS3> Also nur 2 Primäre Partitionen.
<ttyS3> bekks: LVM
<bekks> Was soll daran virtuell sein?
<bekks> Logical Volume Manager hat mit virtuell nichts zu tun :)
<ttyS3> bekks: Mir wollte nicht gleich die Abkürzung einfallen. ;-)
<ttyS3> bekks: Also neben der boot-Partition ist in der verschlüsselten (primären) Partition steckt nur 1 (root) Partition.
<ttyS3> bekks: Die Partitionen (auf den Stick) sehen so aus, wie sie sollten. Der Rest ist unpartitioniert (weil der Stick größer ist).
<bekks> Passen denn solche Sachen wie die Grubeinträge, die fstab, etc?
<ttyS3> bekks: Ich merke gerade, dass ich die Root-Partition (auf dem Stick), nach Eingabe  des Passworts nicht mounten kann. (Bad superblock)
<ttyS3> Wahrscheinlich muss ich er das lösen. ;-)
<apollo13> du hast hoffentlich backups :þ
<bekks> Och, es reicht doch, einfach auf den USB Stick zu installieren.
<ttyS3> apollo13: nur die Festplatte von der ich kopiert hatte (weil die erste Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt). 3 Bytes mit (I/O fehlern). Deswegen hatte ich 'dd' mit 'conv=noerror' kopieren lassen.
<ttyS3> bekks: Ich hoffe ich bekomme das wieder mit Verschlüsselung hin, weil ich bei einer neueren Version einmal (bei der Auswahl, im Textmodus) den Typ für Verschlüsselung vermisst hatte.
<bekks> Was für ein Textmodus?
<bekks> Benutzt Du die alternate CD?
<dr_bob> alternde CD? ;-)
<ttyS3> bekks: Bin mir nicht sicher welche Version ich damals für die Installation verwendet hatte. Könnte auch sein, dass ich mit der ESC-Taste in den Textmodus gegangen bin.
<ttyS3> Hab jetzt mal 'fsck.ext3 -y' auf den stick (unter /dev/mapper) ausgeführt. Mal schauen, ob danach vom Stick etwas übrig bleibt. :-)
<bekks> Was soll das bringen? :)
<ttyS3> bekks: Vielleicht nichts. Da sind jedenfalls sehr viele Fehler, die im Moment bereinigt/repariert werden. ;-)
<bekks> Installier den Stick neu, das ist schneller.
<ttyS3> Kann sein. Dann kann ich auch gleich die richtige Partitions-Größe wählen (ohne unpartitionierten Bereich). :-)
<p01nt3r> weiss jemand, wie man in in metacity vsync bekommt, wenn man eine nvidia-karte hat? composite hab ich schon in der xorg.conf enabled, in videos hab ich scheinbar auch kein tearing, nur noch auf dem desktop...
<p01nt3r> disabled meinte ich
<k1l> tearing bei unity?
<p01nt3r> k1l, nein, metacity
<p01nt3r> unter gnome 2.32.1
<tic66> Hallo,im Hintergrund läuft bei mir der Apache. Ich möchte, dass dieser die nächsten Male beim Booten nicht mitstartet. Muss ich dazu die dazugehörige Datei in /etc/rc1.d löschen oder reicht da umbenennen?
<SunTsu> tic66: update-rc.d <basename> remove
<tic66> ok, danke
<tic66> Hallo,ich richte gerade auf einem Rechner welcher als default-gateway fungieren soll openvpn ein. Laut wiki heist es "Für den Parameter -s gibt man das OpenVPN-Subnetz an, nach der Voreinstellung 10.8.0.0\24".  Heist das jetzt für mich das dieses angegebene Netz das neue vpn Netz zwischen Client und Server ist?
<ThreeM> es ist das vpn netz
<tic66> ok, wenn ich jetzt aber folgenden Befehl absetze bekomme ich ein "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name" 
<tic66> iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -i tun0 -s 192.168.3.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<ThreeM> steht das tun0 interface?
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-24
<xi_> hallo leute, kann mir einer sagen wie ich ein Bootbaren USB-Stick aus einer ISO auf der Konsole erstelle?
<sdx23> xi_: mit dd, bei ausreichend neuen Images.
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407612/ wie finde ich heraus woher der segmentation fault kommt? ist ein dist-upgrade auf nem 10.04 64bit Server
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> moin
<zeitsofa> koegs: nen strace aufs apt-get könnte helfen
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ich würd 1) gdb apt-get 2) run dist-upgrade machen und schauen was der backtrace sagt.
<koegs> zeitsofa: strace http://pastebin.com/JEm2G1MN
<kubine> Title: koegs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> oder eher mal update-initramfs direkt untersichen.
<koegs> strace update-initramfs: http://pastebin.com/zDdczJ1c
<kubine> Title: koegs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: knallts da auch?
<koegs> jupp
<koegs> genauso ein segmenation fault
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: 1) gdb update-initramfs 2) run -u -k all
<koegs> "/usr/sbin/update-initramfs": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<LetoThe2nd> meh
<koegs> ja, meh :(
<LetoThe2nd> dann bin ich jetzt mal so aus dem stand überfragt, shell scripts sind nciht meine welt.
<dadrc> koegs, was sagtn file zu update-initramfs?
<dadrc> Kann es sein, dass einfach nur, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, das Skript hinüber ist und eine Neuinstallation davon das Problem behebt?
<koegs> dadrc: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: POSIX shell script text executable
<dadrc> Also genau das, was es sein soll
<koegs> sudo apt-get --reinstall install initramfs-tools hat leider nicht geholfen
<dadrc> koegs, google behauptet, das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Hardware :/
<dadrc> dmesg?
<koegs> http://pastebin.com/KFGyXTU1
<kubine> Title: koegs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> koegs, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/394565/comments/4
<kubine> Title: Comment #4 : Bug #394565 : Bugs : “initramfs-tools” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<koegs> hrmpf
<koegs> mal nen memtest laufen lassen
<jan77> hallo
<oxmox> morgen ich plane mir den Iiyama ProLite T2250MTS zuzulegen weiß einer ob der jetzt unter ubuntu läuft bei google versiegen die Infos ende 2010 mit geht noch nicht.  
<jan77> gibt es irgendwo einen changelog vom kompletten precise release?
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: wenns so weit ist, theoretisch hier. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<kubine> Title: Release Notes | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<jan77> LetoThe2nd: und bis es soweit ist, nirgends?
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: nachdem es ja noch nicht fertig ist, wohl kaum.
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: die einzelnen packages haben natürlich welche, abgesehen davon.
<jan77> naja, gerade dann würde ich es erwarten - und wenn's nur ein automatisch zu den nightlies ersteller ist
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: dann würde ich mal sagen, anstatt zu "erwarten" - bring dich ein mach den vorschlag, lümmer dich drum. :)
<LetoThe2nd> s/lümmer/kümmer/
<jan77> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sowas noch nicht gibt. ich weiss leider nicht, wo
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: viel spass beim lesen: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/
<kubine> Title: The Precise-changes Archives (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: wie gesagt, eine hübsch aufbereitete, nette version zum durchklicken musst du dir schon selber bauen. dann aber bitte auch teilen, und nicht nur "erwarten"
<koegs> oxmox: grundsätzlich werden "alle" monitore unterstützt, wenn sie richtige informationen per EDID liefern
<jan77> LetoThe2nd: ?? der link ist doch super, da kann ich mich doch durchklicken...mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht - danke!
<oxmox> das ich ein bild bekomme is mir auch klar die frage is bei dem ob der touch / multitouch funzt 
<koegs> oxmox: google sagt ab Kernel 2.6.34
<koegs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469326
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Driver touch screen t2250mts IIYAMA Quanta - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<oxmox> ah danke das hat google gar nicht ausgespuckt
<koegs> oxmox: komisch, bei mir schon :P
<koegs> google "T2250MTS ubuntu" ... first hit
<oxmox> jo ich hatte noch iiyama prolite davor das mochte google wohl net so 
<tic66> Hallo, wo finde ich eine verständliche Anleitung bei der gezeigt wird wie ich einen ppp über einen ssh Tunnel aufbaue, so dass ich meinen Traffic durch den Server leiten kann. Client + Server  = ubuntu11.04
<joschi> tic66: hängst du an PPP? ansonsten tut es evtl. auch ein normaler SSH-Tunnel oder ein SSH-VPN (ab OpenSSH 4.3)
<tic66> joschi, openssh funktioniert nicht, da kein tun device auf diesem vserver verfügbar ist, deshalb dachte ich mir ich probiers mal mit ppp über ssh
<joschi> tic66: ŜOCKS-proxy ist nicht ausreichend?
<gamer1990> Gibt es ein Tool zur Auslese von CD/DVD's sprich, Schreib-/Leserate, Größe? Wenn ja wie heißt es?
<tic66> joschi, ich würd schon gern den traffic verschlüsseln
<joschi> tic66: ist er doch innerhalb der SSH-verbindung
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Skript in /etc/init.d, dass einen Daemon startet.
<FUZxxl> Irgendwie startet es ihn aber nicht automatisch beim Systemstart...
<FUZxxl> Was mache ich falsch
<dAnjou> FUZxxl: das ding muss noch in den passenden runlevel
<dAnjou> FUZxxl: is dieser daemon aus nem paket aus den quellen?
<dAnjou> oder selbst zusammengefrickelt?
<k1l_> und wasa spricht gegen upstart?
<k1l_> !dienste > FUZxxl 
<kubine>  FUZxxl: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<FUZxxl> Ja
<FUZxxl> Das Paket aiccu
<FUZxxl> k1l_: Danke
<dAnjou> FUZxxl: dann solltest du den mit tools, die in dem artikel von k1l_ beschrieben sind, aktivieren können
<tic66> joschi, ok, und wie funktioniert das dann? gibts da irgendwo eine anleitung?
<FUZxxl> okay
<joschi> tic66: `man ssh` -> Parameter -D
<FUZxxl> Geht wahscheinlich nicht, weil beim booten keine Netzwerkverbindung an ist.
<dAnjou> FUZxxl: für was oder an wen war das jetz?
<FUZxxl> aiccu ist ein Daemon, der einen IPv6-Tunnel betreibt.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe oben gefragt, warum der Daemon nicht von Hand startet. Anscheinend tut er das
<FUZxxl> Aber stirbt gleich wieder, weil keine Netzwerkverbindung an ist.
<k1l_> FUZxxl: dann scshau mal in die logs, was das programm so von sich gibt. evtl loglevel hochdrehen
<FUZxxl> okay
<tic66> joschi danke
<oxmox> moin ich habe da ein problemchen mit xfce4-diskperf-plugin die Balken sind nicht farbig sonder nur etwas heller als der Hintergrund das Netzwerk-plugin funzt 
<koegs> oxmox: hast du mal testweise andere farben eingestellt und kannst du evtl. mal einen screenshot zur verdeutlichung machen?
<oxmox> ja habe ich 
<koegs> oxmox: was ist mit dem zweiten teil der frage?
<oxmox> http://picpaste.de/hdd-C6QjAsgS.jpg da mal zwei Ausschnitte 
<kubine> Title: PicPaste - hdd-C6QjAsgS.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<koegs> aber so soll es doch auch aussehen, wenn keine aktivit
<koegs> *aktivität ist
<oxmox> so schaut es aber auch mit aus 
<oxmox> it ja so ein leichter verlauf drin bei aktivität ist der verlauf im balken nur anders herum 
<jokrebel> hä? Um was gehts?
<koegs> oxmox: konnte ich jetzt nachvollziehen, die farben werden tatsächlich nicht übernommen
<oxmox> bei dem in der mitte ist da ein balken g+s 1. balken ca 1/4 ausschlag
<koegs> oxmox: die konfigurations-datei des applets wird sogar richtig geschrieben, aber das applet selber übernimmt das nicht
<koegs> bleibt wohl nur ein bug-report
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-diskperf-plugin/+bugs
<kubine> Title: Bugs : xfce4-diskperf-plugin in Ubuntu : “xfce4-diskperf-plugin” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<oxmox> das problem tritt auch beim cpu-monitor auf aber nur bei den Balken für die Kerne da ist es mir net so wichtig 8)
<p01nt3r> k1l, bist du da? hatte hier gestern gefragt wegen dem tearing unter gnome 2.32.1 und metacity... weisst du oder sonst jemand, wie man das beseitigen kann?
<linuxfan> Ubuntu 10.04.4 sun java-plugin install nicht zu finden 
<bekks> Ganzer Satz bitte.
<linuxfan> Die install ist nicht zu finden im synaptic-paketverwaltung  sun-java-plugin 10.04.4  
<bekks> Die install?
<bekks> Die SUN Pakete sind vor einiger Zeit rausgeflogen, und offiziell durch OpenJDK ersetzt worden.
<LupusE> hi
<silvermir> hallo kennt sich hier jemand mit der wiederherstellung von festplatten aus ?
<LupusE> silvermir: da gibt es experten fuer. kostet nur ne kleinigkeit.
<silvermir> ich habe eine externe festplatte die nicht mehr erkannt wird
<silvermir> hard disk erkennt sie aber mit  byte
<silvermir> o byte
<silvermir> disk utilitiy meinte ich 
<LupusE> dann solltest du nicht die festplatte wiederherstellen, sondenr die steuerelektronik kontrollieren. ggf mal direkt ans system anshcliessen.
<smeexs> verwendest du auch windows silvermir ? 
<silvermir> ja
<silvermir> verwende ich 
<smeexs> jo dacht ich mir 
<smeexs> das mit den festplatten passiert mir auch manchesmal aber nur wenn ich die unter windows zu früh abziehe 
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermisse hier im moment grossflächig den ubuntu-bezug und verweise daher freundlich mal auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic bis zur wiederannäherung. vielen dank!
<silvermir> mir ist sie im betrieb umgekipt weil ich mit meinem ellenbogen rangekommen bin 
<silvermir> naja die eigentliche frage ist mit welchen ubuntu tools ich eine wiederherstellung durchführen kann
<silvermir> bzw eine dattenrettung
<LetoThe2nd> silvermir: darüber reden wir, wenn die hardware funktionstüchtig ist. bis dahin - OT.
<smeexs> du brauchst weder das eine noch das andere im moment 
<silvermir> sie wird doch durch disk utility erkannt?
<silvermir> aha ok ich verstehe
<silvermir>  vielen dank trotzdem 
<silvermir> http://pastebin.com/aNg9X6HB
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes 2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Funfood> hm nun hätt ich auch gern mal ein problem
<Funfood> an was kann es liegen, wenn nach dem loginschirm eines frisch installierten oneiric die maus plötzlich nicht mehr geht, unter einem dann neu angelegten testuser aber schon?
<Funfood> sry, nicht maus, touchpad eines netbook
<Funfood> eigtl sollte die touchpadtreibersache doch nicht userabhängig sein
<Fuchs> Funfood: doch, das touchpad kann man per user ausschalten
<Funfood> hm Fuchs .. hast du nen tip wo?
<Fuchs> Funfood: guck mal, ob synclient mit dem Ding umgehen kann, dann kannst Du das auch via synclient wieder einknipsen (sowohl Gnome wie auch KDE haben irgendwo eine GUI dafuer) 
<Funfood> ich hab tpconfig installiert, das sagt mir allerdings dass es kein toupad findet
<Fuchs> nimm synclient
<Funfood> ok mal testen
<Funfood> Can't access shared memory area...
<Funfood> hm, wieso geht das dann untemr testuser
<Fuchs> Funfood: das sollte eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr noetig sein 
<Fuchs> Funfood: welches Ubuntu ist das? 
<Funfood> WAH
<Fuchs> WAH? 
<Funfood> ok vergessts, die touchpad-einschalt-tastenkombi half
<Funfood> stirn → tisch
<Fuchs> heh, auch gut :) 
<silvermir1> smexxs kannst du mich mal provat anschreiben 
<hispeeed88> Mein Kubuntu hat sehr lange um herunterzufahren woran kann liegen?
<hispeeed88> also es geht so ca. 1 minute oder länger fährt aber ganz normal ohne probleme hoch und auch keine probleme beim herunterfahren (wlan aktiviert )
<Frickelpit> hispeeed88: evtl benötigt ein dienst etwas länger beim shutdown
<k1l> hispeeed88: ist nicht zufällig nen 12.04?
<hispeeed88> Frickelpit ja eigentlich stört mich das nicht gross nur es ist wirklich lange so dass man meinen könnte etwas stimmt nicht
<hispeeed88> k1l ich habe geupdated jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich habe, hatte 11.10
<Frickelpit> hispeeed88: die logs hast du mal durchgesehen?
<Frickelpit> lsb_release -a sollte es dir sagen
<hispeeed88> <-- Frickelpit habe keine Ahnung benütze erst seit SA linux also Kubuntu
<k1l> hispeeed88: lsb-release -a in ein nopaste
<k1l> !nopaste > hispeeed88 
<Frickelpit> hispeeed88: unter /var/log sind die logdateien
<hispeeed88> k1l lsb-release-a geht nicht
<k1l> lsb_release -a (sry unterstrich nicht strich)
<hispeeed88> Frickelpit welches log willst du?
<Frickelpit> hispeeed88: ich will keins, ich fragte ob du die durchgesehen hast mal
<hispeeed88> Ne noch nicht @ Frickelpit
<hispeeed88> k1l der geht auch nicht..
<hispeeed88> Frickelpit ich habe ein Netzlaufwerk fix eingebunden... könnte daher kommen
<Fuchs> hispeeed88: und zwar via Samba, ja, liegt daran 
<Fuchs> hispeeed88: der versucht die Einbindung vorher zu loesen. Mach das mal vor dem reboot (geht ganz einfach via umount) manuell und guck, ob das hilft 
<k1l> hispeeed88: wenn "lsb_release -a" nicht geht, dann ist das kein ubuntu und kein debian basiertes system
<hispeeed88> marc@Kubuntu:~$ lsb_release-a
<hispeeed88> lsb_release-a: command not found
<Frickelpit> leerzeichen bei -a
<Fuchs> hispeeed88: immer noch mit Leerzeichen vor dem -, habe ich Dir doch vorgestern erklaert 
<hispeeed88> ok @ Fuchs
<hispeeed88> ahh jaa fuchsi :D
<Frickelpit> hispeeed88: generell empfiehlt sich die tab-completion bei befehlen
<hispeeed88> ist immer noch V.11.10
<k1l> hispeeed88: kurz zur erklärung: ein normales update ändert nicht die release version. da braucht man ein upgrade für, was aber auch öfters nachfragt dann ob man das wirklich machen will
<hispeeed88> Ich lerne jeden tag was hehe k1l
<MrCatEye> hispeeed88: die Aktualisierungsverwaltung sollte dir doch eigentlich ein Button oben zeigen, mit dem du auf 12.04 upgraden kannst (System -> Systemverwaltung -> Aktualisierungsverwaltung )
<k1l> MrCatEye: nein
<k1l> erst nachdem 12.04 veröffentlicht wurde. 
<MrCatEye> und im Terminal, hast du da den Befehl?: do-release-upgrade
<k1l> MrCatEye: das läuft 1. genauso ins leere, weil 12.04 noch nicht fertig ist und 2. hilft ihm das gerade nicht weiter
<hispeeed88> MrCatEye meinst du mich?
<MrCatEye> oh sorry, jepp meinte dich
<MrCatEye> stimmt fällt mir jetzt erst auf, dass 12.04 noh gar nciht da ist
<hispeeed88> weiss nicht aber will nicht upgraden wenn das noch nicht offiziell draussen ist...denn ich habe wirklich keine ahnung
<jokrebel> Oh Mann. Wie hieß gleich der KDE-Languagepack für Deutsch?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Automatische-Installation   weiter unten (manuelle) inkl. Button zum draufklicken und Namen
<k1l> hispeeed88: deswegen sagte ich ja, dass das ein schlechter rat für dich ist
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Hab ja nur unter Unity den Konversation installiert, welcher leider in Englisch ist. hab also weder KED-Systemeinstellung noch KRunner. Da gabs doch ein Paket irgendwas-l18x-de oder so.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: ja, auf der gleichen Seite, weiter unten
<Fuchs> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#KDE-2   
<jokrebel> *facepalm* thx Fuchs:
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> (Randnotiz: Konversation kann man so konfigurieren, dass es bei Tab-Completion nur dann ein : anhaengt, wenn es am Zeilenanfang ist) 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Stört Dich das? Dann such ich bei Gelegenheit danach.
<Fuchs> noe, mich nicht. Wollte es nur anmerken
<Fuchs> In den Einstellungen, unter "Verhalten"  (vermutlich, englisch hier) "Allgemein" 
<Fuchs> da hat es zwei Textfelder, eins fuer am Anfang der Zeile und eins fuer allgemein 
<jokrebel> OK - gefixt Fuchs
<Fuchs> Prima :) 
<t60problemski> hallo miteinander. ich hab ein gebrauchtes T60 (thinkpad) gekauft und hab darauf xubuntu installiert. mir wird unter "anzeige" lediglich 1024x768 als maximale Auflösung angezeigt. Kann ich die Auflösung irgendwie erhöhen?
<t60problemski> gegoogelt hab ich schon
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<t60problemski> habe schon versucht über xrandr --newmode einen neuen Modus hinzuzufügen jedoch ändert sich nichts (wobei ich mir auch nicht sicher bin ob die Parameter richtig sind da es ergoogelt ist)
<k1l> t60problemski: die hatten doch verschiedene displays. guck erstmal was dein display kann
<t60problemski> k1l wo kann ich das nach gucken? mit xrandr -q?
<k1l> t60problemski: ich dachte eher mal so an ein datenblatt oder eine datenangabe
<t60problemski> k1l da es gebraucht gekauft ist, ist kein Datenblatt vorhanden. mehr oder weniger die Katze im Sack gekauft.
<k1l> kannst ja mal die ausgabe von nur xrandr nopasten
<k1l> !nopaste > t60problemski 
<kubine>  t60problemski: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<seere> t60problemski: rumdrehen, da steht eine Type-Nummer. Die kannst du auf support.lenovo.com eingeben.
<t60problemski> k1l http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407622/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> t60problemski: so aus der kalten hose würde ich sagen dein lappi kann nicht mehr
<t60problemski> mies
<t60problemski> naja ist ja auch nicht mehr das neuste
<t60problemski> aber 1024 fühlt sich schon sehr eng an
<k1l> aber geh ruhig nochmal dem tip vom seere nach
<t60problemski> mach ich
<t60problemski> 14.1in 1024x768 LCD, 64MB ATI Radeon X1300
<t60problemski> jupp ihr habt recht
<seere> t60problemski: für die 4:3 14 Zoll Displays normal.
<t60problemski> bevor ich xubuntu installiert habe war hier WinXP drauf und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das da 1280x eingestellt war. Kann das am Treiber liegen oder "erzwingt" XP da irgendwas?
<hdp> Wenn es ein 14" ist, dann gibt es bei 4:3 nur 1024*768 oder 1440*1050.
<t60problemski> hdp gibt es denn die möglichkeit 1440x1050 zu erzwingen?
<hdp> Wie soll das gehen, wenn du ein 1024 hast?
<hdp> Pixelteilung?
<t60problemski> naja wie macht es XP. mit irgendeiner Art der Simulation
<floogy> Hi, ich habe unter Windows heute mein ubuntuone konto eingebunden, dort encfs installiert und einen verschlüsselten Ordner mit encfs mit ubuntuone in die cloud gebracht. Hier kann ich unter lucid nach upgrade von encfs 1.5 nun mit dem 1.7.4 ppa das Verzeichnis mit encfs mounten. Allerdings nur per root. Somit funktioniert auch cryptkeeper nicht, zumindest nicht als normaler user. Woran liegt's?
<Timsu> Hallo kann mir jemand bei einem Problem mit Dateirechten bei squid helfen?
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> k1l: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Timsu> ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04. wenn ich squid starte kann er eine log datei nicth öffnen weil  sie nicht beschreibbar ist. ich weiß nicht, ob ich die permissions richtig gesetzt habe
<Timsu> -rw-r----- für die datei und drwxrwxrwx für den ordner
<Fuchs> Timsu: in dem Fall darf nur der Besitzer schreiben, die Gruppe lesen, der Rest gar nichts 
<Fuchs> Timsu: je nach dem wer das also versucht: jap, darf nicht
<Timsu> also die permissions für den ordner sind falsch? was müsste ich machen?
<Timsu> -w-r----- so ?
<Timsu> Fuchs: kannst du mir helfen?
<Fuchs> Timsu: wem gehoert die Datei denn, aktuell? 
<Fuchs> und wer versucht sie zu beschrieben? Weil aktuell darf das halt nur der Besitzer
<Timsu> proxy und proxy, das dürfte ja stimmen
<Timsu> also benutzer und gruppe proxy, so ist es auch in der .conf datei eingetragen
<Timsu> kann es auch nicht funktionieren, wenn zuviele Leute die erlaubnis haben die datei zu lesen/bearbeiten?
<Timsu> Fuchs: hast du noch eine Idee/Tipp?
<Fuchs> Timsu: so direkt nicht, weil ich selber kein squid nutze, nein 
<Fuchs> mal schauen ob es mit lockereren Rechten geht, vielleicht  (nicht als dauerhafte Loesung) 
<Timsu> Fuchs: kann es einen fehler geben mit "zuviel" permissions?
<Timsu> es steht sowie nur zuhause im LAN
<Fuchs> es gibt Applikationen (wie gnupg) die zu viele Permissions nicht moegen, 
<Fuchs> aber im Normalfall: nein 
<Timsu> Fuchs: wie mache ich folgende permissions: -rw-r----- ich blick da noch nicht ganz durch
<Fuchs> 0640 
<Guschtel> die ersten 3 stellen sind user, dann gruppe, dann other
<Guschtel> r = read, w = write
<Fuchs> Timsu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte   << lies das, sorry, gerade _leicht_ beschaeftigt 
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guschtel> r=2 w = 4
<Fuchs> Timsu: Befehl den Du suchst ist chmod, Format steht da beschrieben. 
<Guschtel> aeh
<Timsu> mh klappt leider immer noch nicht:
<Guschtel> wrong
<VivaConAgua> Guschtel, Die letzten drei oder?
<Guschtel> VivaConAgua: die letzten drei sind other
<Timsu>  Cannot open '/var/log/squid3/access.log' for writing. the parend directory must be writeable by the user proxy
<Guschtel> read ist natürlich 4
<k1l> Timsu: fehlermeldung nicht wegklicken sondern lesen und verstehen und dann umsetzen
<Timsu> ja. aber ich habe die permissions vom ordner auf drw-r-----
<Guschtel> Timsu: read = 4 = binär 100, write = 2 = binär 010, execute = 1 = binär 001
<VivaConAgua> Timsu, http://roshan.info/blog/2007/09/02/problems-with-squid3-on-ubuntu-feisty-faw/
<kubine> Title: Roshan Online » Blog Archive » Problems with Squid3 on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (at roshan.info)
<VivaConAgua> Timsu, sudo chown proxy cache.log .
<Guschtel> Tier sagte das verzeichnis gehört bereits proxy
<Guschtel>  <Timsu> also benutzer und gruppe proxy, so ist es auch in der .conf datei eingetragen
<Timsu> auf der website war ich schon
<Timsu> ja, habe auch das # entfernt
<VivaConAgua> Timsu, Ok
<Guschtel> <Timsu>  Cannot open '/var/log/squid3/access.log' for writing. the parend directory must be writeable by the user proxy <- das parent verzeichnis ist für den squid nicht schreibbar
<Guschtel> Timsu: ls -lapd /var/log/squid3/
<Timsu> drw-r----- 2 proxy proxy 4096 Apr 24 21:23 /var/log/squid3/
<Guschtel> chmod u+x /var/log/squid3/
<Timsu> immer noch die gleiche meldung
<Guschtel> wenn er in das verzeichnis nicht reinkommt, kann er auch nicht reinschreiben
<Timsu> das heißt?
<Guschtel> die permissions müssten jetzt drwx-r----- sein
<Guschtel> richtig?
<Guschtel> die permissions müssten jetzt drwxr----- sein
<Timsu> drwxr
<Timsu> genau
<Guschtel> jo
<Guschtel> und die datei?
<Guschtel> ls -lap /var/log/squid3/access.log
<Timsu> -rw-r
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen. ist beim haproxy wichtig in welcher reihenfolge die acls in der fonend deklaration sind?
<Guschtel> Timsu: läuft squid überhaupt als user proxy?
<Timsu> sehe gerade die gleiche fehlermeldung bringt er auch zu cache.log
<Timsu> die sind beide in dem ordner
<Guschtel> ist das evtl. nen symlink irgendwo oder sowas?
<Timsu> wie finde ich das raus?
<Guschtel> hat der user proxy ne shell? Dann könntest du einfach sudo su proxy und dann cd /var/log/squid3
<Guschtel> wenn das geht kommste mit dem user rein
<vectory> Timsu: ls -l, da steht dann <symlink> -> <datei>
<Guschtel> grep cache_effective_user squid.conf
<Guschtel> und ls -lapd /var/log
<Timsu> cache_effective_user proxy
<Timsu> drwxr-xr-x 17 root root 4096 Apr 24 22:22 /var/log/
<Guschtel> ok, mach mal testweise! chmod 777 /var/log und probier das dann mal
<Guschtel> wenn das dann geht hat squid nen bug
<Guschtel> imho
<Guschtel> oder du was vermurkst
<Timsu> immer noch das gleiche
<Guschtel> was?
<Guschtel> du machst was falsch
<Timsu> ja bloß was? :D
<Guschtel> du willst mir sagen, dass selbst wenn du /var/log und /var/log/squid3 auf 777 setzt geht es nicht?
<Timsu> ach warte mal muss noch den squid3 orner auf 777 setzen
<Timsu> stell dir vor: immer noch das gleiche :(
<Guschtel> sollte das gehen stell /var/log bitte wieder auf 755
<Guschtel> öh, ich glaub es nicht.
<VivaConAgua> Timsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid/+bug/420729 ?
<kubine> Title: Bug #420729 “squid stable permissions problems with log files” : Bugs : “squid” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guschtel> VivaConAgua: der behebt das mit 777
<Guschtel> Timsu: stell bitte /var/log wieder auf 755
<Guschtel> und dann das Ergebnis von ls -lapR /var/log/ in ein paste
<VivaConAgua> Guschtel, Stimmt, grad gelesen
<Timsu> habs auf 755
<Guschtel> genau wie das Ergebnis von sudo squid -NCd10
<Timsu> hat der da nicht noch chown root:root gemacht
<Timsu> mit dem NCd10 starte ich es immer
<Guschtel> an root:root solltest Du nix geändert haben
<Guschtel> gibt bitte den gesamten output in ein paste
<Guschtel> und n bisschen fix, muss ins Bett
<Timsu> http://pastebin.com/mYjsjTV3
<kubine> Title: [Bash] 2012/04/24 23:44:00| ALERT: setgid: (1) Operation not permitted WARNING: Cann - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guschtel> setgid ist das erste problem
<Guschtel> die ausgabe von dem ls fehlt noch
<Guschtel> startest du squid mit sudo squid -NCd10 oder squid -NCd10?
<Timsu> man danke mit sudo gehts
<Guschtel> O_o
<Timsu> warum bin ich nur nicht darauf gekommen
<Guschtel> mach die ganzen permission geschichten bitte wieder rückgängig
<Timsu> danke für die hilfe. Kannst du mir noch schnell sagen wo welche hinmuss?
<Timsu> an den dateien habe ich nichts geändert nur für die ordner
<Guschtel> - /var/log auf 755, /var/log/squid3 auf 775 oder 770 oder 750
<Guschtel> letzteres weiss ich nicht, was bei squid default ist
<Timsu> wusste nicht, dass wenn es unter einem anderen nutzer startet, dass man dort sudo nutzen muss
<Guschtel> was wars am Anfang? <Timsu> -rw-r----- für die datei und drwxrwxrwx für den ordner <- so? Dann 777 für squid3
<Guschtel> das bezweifle ich aber
<Guschtel> Timsu: Dienste startet man idr immer als root, d.h. mit sudo
<Timsu> nein das drwxrwxrwx habe ich verbastelt :D
<Guschtel> gn8
<Timsu> ja dir auch, danke für die Hilfe. Hab immerhin viel über permissions gelernt
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-25
<oregano4> Moin allerseits, wenn ich ein Programm installiere, dann benutze ich sie synaptic Paketverwaltung, wie deinstalliert man eigentlich Programme wieder sauber? Also inklusive der automatisch ausgewählten pakete.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] mc 3.4.7.0.9-2 öffnet beim Anklicken des Namens einer jpeg-Datei nicht die Datei, sondern meldet: "Error: no »view« maicap rules found for type »image/jpeg«. Welche Abhilfe gibt es?
<geser> einen Mailcap-Eintrag (in deine ~/.mailcap) für image/jpeg erstellen
<bullgard4> geser: Meine? Es gibt gar keine.
<geser> bullgard4: ja, dann halt anlegen oder in die systemweite mailcap (/etc/mailcap) eintragen
<bullgard4> Ah, ok. Danke!
<geser> zu dieser Thematik gab es auch vor ein paar Wochen einen Thread auf der debian-devel-Mailingliste: einige Gnome-Programme (bzw. die Pakete dafür) liefern keine mailcap Einträge mehr aus, sondern nutzen nur noch das MIME-System von Gnome
<geser> das hat dann zur Folge, dass Programme wie mc oder mutt, die auf diese Einträge angewiesen sind, nicht mehr wissen, wie gewisse Dateiformate anzuzeigen sind
<geser> ob die Pakete in 11.10 davon auch schon betroffen sind, weiß ich leider nicht
<bullgard4> geser: Welches Programm empfiehlst Du mir zur Assoziation mit image/jpeg?  Meine GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1 hat per Default die Assoziation "Fotos > Bildbetrachter". 
<geser> das müsste dann eigentlich eog sein. Versuch mal folgenden Eintrag: image/jpeg; eog '%s'
<bullgard4> geser: Das funktioniert.  Vielen Dank! (Ich habe aber gemäß Manpage die »'« um »%s« weggelassen.)
<geser> bullgard4: probiere mal aus, ob es bei Dateien mit Leerzeichen im Namen auch funktioniert (deshalb die ')
<colttt> hallo in die runde.. ich habe folgendes problemchen..
<colttt> ich habe postfix/zarafa eignerichtet, der mailempfang/versandt funktioniert ohne probleme, jedoch wenn ich es via thunderbird versuche bekomm ich immer fehler beim versenden.. der empfang geht
<bullgard4> geser:  Ich habe es ausprobiert. Es funkioniert mit den »'« dann und nur dann auch bei Dateinamen, die ein Leerzeichen haben. --  Danke für den Tip!
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Gibt es im mc 3.4.7.0.9-2 eine Abkürzung, um schnell zu einer Datei zu navigieren in einem Verzeichnis mit vielen Dateinamen?
<bullgard4> (Im Norton-Commander seliger Zeiten gab es so etwas.)
<apollo13> colttt: da mailempfang und versand 2 komplett andere dienste sind ist das nicht unerwartet, du willst mal http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html lesen und dann entsprechend die frage mit infos versehen sodass wir überhaupt ne chance haben dir zu helfen
<kubine> Title: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: eine Anleitung wie man Fragen erfolgreich in Usenet, Mailing Listen und Webforen stellt. (at www.tty1.net)
<colttt> apollo13: was braucht ihr denn für infos?
<bullgard4> colttt: Thunderbird erzeugt gewiß eine Fehlermeldung. Die solltest Du finden und kundtun.
<apollo13> colttt: versetz dich mal in meine position und lies "ich habe postfix/zarafa eignerichtet, der mailempfang/versandt funktioniert ohne probleme, jedoch wenn ich es via thunderbird versuche bekomm ich immer fehler beim versenden.. der empfang geht" -- wonach würdest du als erstes fragen
<apollo13> und ich hoffe mal der server ist nicht öffentlich
<k1l_> fehlermeldungen sind nicht zum wegklicken sondern liefern hinweise darauf, wo es hakt.
<colttt> http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=135995
<kubine> Title: debianforum.de Thema anzeigen - Postfix+Outlook (at debianforum.de)
<apollo13> colttt: für mal lsb_release -a|pastebinit aus
<k1l_> colttt: welches ubuntu hast du da genau?
<colttt>  2.6.32-39-server #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 13 23:15:11 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<colttt> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<apollo13> ist der server öffentlich?
<apollo13> und warum fragst du in nem debian forum?!
<colttt> ja der server soll öffentlich werden
<colttt> und wo i frage is ja wurst.. hilfe brauch ich so oder so ;9
<colttt> ;)
<apollo13> nunja, das bastel dir das ganze zuerst mal in einer virtuellen maschine lokal
<apollo13> und lies dich mal in grundlegende postfix configs ein
<colttt> so, ich hab sasl-auth hiernach angeschaltet: http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html#server_sasl_enable aber wenn i via telent raufgehe steht da nicht von auth..
<kubine> Title: Postfix SASL Howto (at www.postfix.org)
<apollo13> wenn der server ordentlich konfiguriert ist zeit er auth erst an nachdem du starttls gemacht hast
<marcules> Ich kann seit dem Upgrade von 04 auf 10 nicht mehr runterfahren (also auch nicht über shutdown -h now) --- jemand ne Idee wie ich das debuggen könnte?
<apollo13> 04 auf 10?
<jokrebel> Telnet?
<apollo13> und jetzt sollen wir raten welche version du meinst?
<apollo13> jokrebel: so testet man smtp server ;)
<marcules> Von daher, daß es noch keine 12.10 gibt, ja bitte rate doch :P
<apollo13> marcules: 8.04 und 8.10?
<k1l_> marcules: 10.10 (ohne support) 11.10, und alles vor 10.04 was schon ewig keinen support hat aber hier immer wieder aufkommt.
<k1l_> !wf > marcules 
<kubine>  marcules: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<marcules> wtf, es kommen wirklich noch Leute mit <10?
<colttt> apollo13: starttls?! wie meinst du das?
<k1l_> marcules: ja, und es kommen auch echt leute, die die halbe nummerierung weglassen und denen dann nicht geholfen werden kann
<apollo13> hint, du wärst so einer
<k1l_> *sigh*
<marcules> hurr durr ^^
<colttt> wenn ich via telnet rauf gehe und dann auth plain eingebe sagt er "503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled" .. aber das hab ich doch drin (siehe config)
<Lisa_> Hey, ich habe ein Problem: Ich nutze lubuntu mit LXDE und in 12.04. soll dieser ja durch LightDM ersetzt werden. Ich wollte mir eh schon LightDM installieren, aber danach bekomme ich weder LXDM noch LightDM beim nächsten Start und ich weiß nicht, woran es fehlt bzw wo ich das erfahren kann
<dadrc> Lisa_, der Wiki-Artikel hat ein paar Lösungsvorschläge: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<colttt> an die server-admins: was nutzt ihr zum monitoring?
<bullgard4> colttt: Deine Frage ist zu allgemein. Welche Parameter willst monitoren?
<bullgard4> +Du
<dadrc> colttt, komm mal rüber in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic – der ist für solche Meinungsumfragen besser geeignet
<Lisa_> dadrc: Danke, soweit war ich eigentlich schon, habe ihn jetzt mit test-mode konfiguriert, dass es geht. Wenn ich jetzt ein sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ausführe, bekomme ich  dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<dadrc> Lisa_, na, ein Warning ist erstmal nur ein Warning.
<dadrc> Lisa_, ansonsten, wie der Wikiartikel auch sagt, ist es beim dem Wechsel auf LightDM anzuraten, das System neuzumachen
<dadrc> Hab mir mit einem unvorsichtigen Upgrade auch schon 'ne Installation zerschossen
<Lisa_> dadrc: OK, danke schonmal, ich probiere mal, konnte bisher immer wieder auf lcdm zurückwechseln und es lief, ich probiere einfach ein wenig
<colttt> boar zurück zu meinem problem ;) jetzt funktioniert smtpd_auth, ABER imap nicht mehr(zarafa).. sobald ich in outlook den haken rausnehmen geht wieder imap aber nicht mehr postfix, das ist doch zum heulen
<oregano4> Hallo allerseits, wie erzähle ich einer ext4 Partition, dass jeder darauf schreiben und lesen darf?
<vectory> mit mount optionen
<Frickelpit> oregano4: mit chown und chmod
<vectory> oder so :/
<oregano4> Mountoptionen scheint was grafisches unter Ubuntu zu sein, ich nutze Lubunutu, also werde ich wohl Chown nutzen. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, tippe ich "chown -r jedermann media/123" ein und alles ist geritzt, es gibt doch sicherlich quasi einen jedermann user, wie heißt der?
<Frickelpit> oregano4: warum nimmst du nicht einfach eine gruppe, in der alle user sind?
<oregano4> Frickelpit ich habe nur einen User und das bin ich
<Frickelpit> oregano4: und warum soll dann jeder drauf zugreifen können?
<oregano4> Frickelpit: Eigentlich möchte ich dort einfach nur paar Dateien zwischenspeichern, System platt machen, was neues Installieren. Außerdem muss ich gestehen, dass mir das System mit Gruppen und Usern noch unbekannt ist.
<oregano4> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ich "chmod -r oregano4 media/buchstabensalat" eingebe, dass dann nur User die orgeano4 darauf zugreifen können?
<Frickelpit> oregano4: du meinst chown -R user /dein/verzeichnis
<oregano4> ja meine ich :D
<oregano4> Da hat es funktioniert, vielen dank.
<zeitsofa> moin. kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim lighttpd zu erste die im backend definierte regel mit dem rdp-coockie greift oder die acl match rule? was gewichtet da zu erst?
<tic66> Hallo,
<tic66> wenn ich meinen Ubuntu11.10 PC starte, wird seit neuestem nicht mehr der Desktop gestartet sondern in eine Konsole. Was läuft da schief? Wie andere ich das?
<hdp_> Woher sollen wir ohne das System und die Logdateien zu kennen, wissen was da schief läuft?
<tic66> welche Log Dateien benötigst du denn um das zu bestimmen?
<bullgard4> tic66: Guck mal in /var/log/syslog und /var/log/dmesg nach Fehlermeldungen.
<hdp_> Wenn der 
<hdp_> Xserver nicht mehr startet, natürlich zuerst einmal die Logs des Xservers selbst.
<brynnhold> less /var/log/Xorg.log
<brynnhold> oder so
<brynnhold> hab lange keine xorg logs mehr angesehen, bei mir funzt das immer :P
<brynnhold> verdammtes pcmanfm
<brynnhold> jetzt lässt es sch nicht mehr als root starten
<brynnhold> und warum sieht ubuntu-de genauso aus wie ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<brynnhold> sorr<
<dakira> wie hiess noch mal das commandline-tool, mit dem man automatisiert fragen von interaktiven skripts beantworten kann?
<joschi> dakira: expect
<dakira> joschi: danke.. irgendwas mit "e" hatte ich im kopf ;)
<zeitsofa> hat jemand noch eine gute anlaufstelle für lighty sachen? #lighttpd ist wohl in ner anderen zeit zone :/
<bullgard4> Ich habe eingetragen in ~/.mailapps die Zeile »audio/mpeg: vlc '%s'«. Warum öffnet mc nach dem Auswählen einer .mp3-Datei und <Enter> diesee nicht? 
<dome> hallo zusammen
<dome> ich habe diese soundkarte on bouad und vorne einen einzelnen ausgan   (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device) bekomme aber keinen ton raus . hab auch schon unter ubuntuusers alles probiert. einfach keinen ton. erkannt wird sie
<derdui> hallo zusammen. weiss jemand von euch, was mit einem dvdlaufwerk los sein kann, dass wenn eine dvd/cd eingelegt ist, hochfährt und dann abbricht...
<k1l> mal ne andere dvd versuchen. ansonsten in die logs gucken (dmesg, syslog etc)
<derdui> ich ahbs schon mit mehreren dvds probiert... und unter windows is das laufwerk verschwunden. 
<ppq> das riecht nach hw-defekt
<ppq> da gibt dann wohl nur noch dmesg aufschluss
<derdui> was soll ich mit dmsg genau machen.
<apollo13> dmesg wenn schon
<apollo13> lesen was drin steht und schaun ob was auf nen fehler hindeutet
<ppq> derdui: im zweifelsfall: 'dmesg | pastebinit' und uns zeigen
<derdui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/946042/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> derdui: hast du bei diesem boot auch mal ne dvd eingelegt gehabt?
<ppq> derdui: leg mal jetzt ne dvd ein und guck dann nochmal in dmesg
<derdui> da is ne dvd drin, aber die hab ich selbst reingetan um das laufwerk zu testen. ob da mal eine beim booten drin war weiss ich nicht :)
<ppq> dann versuch halt drauf zuzugreifen mit dem dateimanager o.ä. und guck nach fehlern
<derdui> da wird im dateisystem zwar der ordner cdrom angezeigt. der bleibt aber leer
<jokrebel> derdui: Wird das Laufwerk im BIOS angezeigt?
<derdui> mom, in dem fall starte ich mal neu :)
<beaver74> derdui, du kannst auch in einem Terminal 'dmesg | tail' aufrufen und dann die DVD aus- und wieder einlegen und schauen was dmesg dazu sagt (tail zeigt dir die letzten Einträge an)
<beaver74> too late :/
<jokrebel> hab hier nen Amilo-Laptop (aktuell mit 11.10 Unity). Der hat einen Taste mit einem Lüfter-Symbol. Über die konnte ich schon mal auf "leise" schalten (Lüfter ging aus oder zumindest auf unhörbar und einen Mond-Symbol-LED ging an). In dem moment war die CPU runtergetaktet, aber es ging noch alles. IMHO ideal für IRC-Idlen. Leider geht das nicht mehr. Wo setzt ich an?
<k1l> jokrebel: acpi
<jokrebel> k1l: Danke. Bin nur etwas verwundert, weil das mal ohne mein Zutun also OOTB ging.
<tic66> Hallo, laut meinem Hoster sind auf meinem Ubuntu vserver die Module tun und ppp_generic aktiviert. Über lsmod bekomme ich aber keine Ausgabe und modprobe tun gibt nur eine Fehlermeldung. Kann man das irgendwie anders aktivieren?
<beaver74> tic66, welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn? Die Module könnten auch statisch im Kernel sein, lsmod wird die dann nicht ausgeben.
<tic66> beaver74, modprobe tun sagt: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/. FATAL: Module tun not found.
<tic66> ppp_generic sagt das gleiche
<jokrebel> k1l: Sowas aber auch. Schande über mich. Irgendwas hat den Silent-Mode-Button im BIOS auf disabled gestellt.
<beaver74> tic66, schau mal in dmesg ob die Module vom Kernel geladen wurden.. hier gibt 'dmesg | grep PPP' 'PPP generic driver version 2.4.2' aus
<beaver74> tic66, ebenso bei TUN .. 'tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6'
<tic66> beaver74, dmesg ist leer :(
<beaver74> woe
<beaver74> wot? wollte ich schreien ;)
<beaver74> tic66, hm, da weiß ich dann auch nicht weiter.. sorry, evtl. jemand anders der da helfen könnte
<tic66> kann man dmesg irgendwie aktivieren, so dass man nach nem neustart da nachgucken kann?
<PBeck> hi
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<jokrebel> sq-one: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<sq-one> jokrebel: joar, da ist alles in Ordnung, hab gerade am Graphiktreiber rumgespielt und musste den X paar mal neu starten...
<sq-one> jetzt passt es aber :)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: und was is mit dem TodesToaster?
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Stimmt - TodesToaster Bitte prüfe Deine Verbindung
<dAnjou> jokrebel ... wacher über den metaspam
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> LupusE: Hallo!
<BassT> Moin
<BassT> Hätte da mal ne Frage: Hab nen Notebook mit ner Radeon 5470. Welcher Treiber ist empfehlenswert?
<sq-one> BassT: welchen verwendest du denn gerade?
<BassT> momentan hab ichs System gecrasht bei der Installation des fglrx-Treibers und versuchs grade zu retten 
<k1l> BassT: die offiziellen ubuntu quellen bieten da doch sicher den freien oder den prop. treiber an
<BassT> Der freie soll laut Wiki ab Installation dabei sein ;)
<BassT> Dachte, der proprietäre wäre besser... ^^
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Ich versuche gerade, Ubuntu auf einem neu gekauften Rechner ohne Betriebssystem zu installieren, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, egal welche Boot-CD ich nehme (Das Laufwerk macht aber Lesegeräusche). Habt ihr eine Idee?
<oregano4> RedNifre: Ist die Bootreihenfolge umgestellt worden?
<SunTsu> RedNifre: die Frage ist: was heisst "bleibt schwarz" - an welchem Punkt der Installation?
<RedNifre> Nein, es bleibt IMMER schwarz.
<RedNifre> Also, der Rechner ist ganz neu und ich habe es noch nicht geschafft IRGENDETWAS auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.
<BassT> auch kein Bios und so?
<RedNifre> Richtig.
<SunTsu> RedNifre: Dann hast Du wohl ein HW-Problem. Monitor nicht angeschlossen, falsch, oder was kaputt
<BassT> Dann isser wohl kaputt
<BassT> ^^
<BassT> Hast doch meist ne Tastenkombi zum Umschalten der Ausgabe oder?
<RedNifre> Naja, der Rechner hat jeweils ein VGA, DVI und HDMI-Ausgang.
<BassT> Hab das Problem oft in der Firma, dass da was verstellt is
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier nur einen HDMI-Monitor.
<RedNifre> Ah, okay.
<oregano4> RedNifre: Gibt es an der Grafikkarte mehrer Anschlüsse? Vielleicht wechselst du den
<BassT> Probier mal an der Tastenkombination rum
<k1l> RedNifre: monitor an? kabel dran? richtiges kabel? etc. mach erstmal, dass du das bios siehst. dann kümmern wir uns um den ubuntu support
<RedNifre> Mit welcher Tastenkombination könnte ich denn den Grafik-Ausgang umschalten?
<BassT> müsste auf der Taste aufgedruckt sein
<BassT> bei mir (Acer) ists Fn + F6
<RedNifre> Der Monitor und das Kabel sind richtig und funktionieren. Okay, BIOS ist ein gutes erstes Ziel.
<RedNifre> Funktionieren diese Dinge nicht erst wenn man eingeloggt ist? 
<RedNifre> Also es ist noch kein OS auf dem Rechner.
<oregano4> ES geht um einen Stationären Rechner wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<RedNifre> Richtig.
<BassT> Ups
<SunTsu> RedNifre: das BIOS ist das grundlegende, das muss IMMER funktionieren
<BassT> okay ^^ Dann hab ichs falsch verstanden
<k1l> RedNifre: wenn du kein bios siehst ist das kein ubuntu problem!
<RedNifre> Ich vermute es ist ein Bildausgabe-Problem...
<oregano4> RedNifre: Also könnte es eventuell sein, dass dein Rechner nur einen bestimmten Monitorausgang anspricht.
<RedNifre> Kann ich irgend etwas anderes tun, als mir ein VGA und ein DVI-Kabel zu kaufen?
<SunTsu> aber es ist und bleibt kein ubuntu-Problem, somit sollte das eventuell nach -offtopic
<k1l> !ot > RedNifre 
<kubine>  RedNifre: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<RedNifre> Einverstanden. Ich geh dann mal nach Offtopic.
<BassT> mhh
<BassT> hab jetzt den treiber via buildpackage und Installation der .debs neu installiert + aticonfig, aber fglrxinfo bringt nun "unable to open display (null)" :(
<k1l> BassT: warum fummelst du da so rum? warum nimmst du nicht die treiber aus den quellen?
<BassT> weils zumindest früher so war, dass die freien Treiber weit langsamer waren und die aus den Quellen meist uralt ^^
<BassT> Is das nimmer so?
<k1l> !grafikkarten_ati > BassT 
<kubine>  BassT: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<BassT> Bin ja da im Wiki...
<k1l> BassT: für gefummel wirst du hier kaum freunde finden
<BassT> Hab ja nach Wiki "gearbeitet"
<BassT> glaub ich habs :D
<BassT> gibts eigentlich nen brauchbaren Benchmark und Vergleichswerte, um zu schauen, obs nun korrekt läuft?
<k1l> BassT: unter linux ist man da nicht so performance geil wie das unter win praktiziert wird.
<BassT> möcht auch zocken können ;)
<k1l> du kannst mit glxgears gucken obs klappt
<k1l> BassT: ja aber nimm mal das "tunen" und fps rausquetschen aus dem kopf. 
<BassT> hab ich ja nicht vor
<BassT> möcht einfach möglichst Ruckelfrei, ob nun 30 oder 300 FPS is mir egal
<BassT> 2291.395 FPS ? 
<BassT> ui ^^
<BassT> is das okay? Habs vorher nich ausprobiert
<Fuchs> glxgears ist kein benchmark, ignorier die Zahl 
<BassT> Möcht keinen Benchmark in Form von virtuellem S....vergleich, sondern einfach nur wissen, ob das für 3D-Support ein plausibler Wert ist
<Fuchs> "ja" 
<k1l> BassT: da gibts nur: geht nicht oder ne zahl
<BassT> Okay
<oregano4> Wie schaut das eigentlich aus? Wenn ich mir heute jetzt die Beta auf einem Rechner installiere, wird sie dann wenn es so weit ist zur Final geupdatet?
<k1l> ja, das ist jedesmal so. 
<TraumDieb> hihi, es hat sich nix geändert.
<TraumDieb> w00t
<TraumDieb> wie zum teufel ...
<TraumDieb> scheisse, ich bin auf arbeit noch on.
<floogy> Hi, Ich habe Probleme einen encfs folder über ubuntuone zu synchronisieren.
<dAnjou> aha
<SunTsu> !details floogy 
<SunTsu> Ah, geht hier nicht 
<k1l> !wf
<dAnjou> !details > floogy 
<kubine> k1l: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dAnjou> hmm
<floogy> u1sdtool --current-transfers zeigt keine transfers, aber der encfs folder ist bei beiden maschienen unterschiedlich
<k1l> nen details factoid gibts nicht
<floogy> s/maschienen/maschinen(
<dAnjou> und genau deswegen suckt U1
<dAnjou> man kann das nichtmal manuell anstoßen
<floogy> Ich habe hier local unter lucid  eine Datei hinzugefügt, die einfach auf der anderen maschine (oneiric) nicht auftaucht. Es wird aber behauptet, dass alles gesynct ist.
<floogy> dAnjou, ok, was nutzt Du?
<dAnjou> floogy: nix
<dAnjou> das is mir alles zuviel sackstand
<floogy> http://rtg.in.ua/blog/2011/11/encrypted-ubuntu-one/ quote "I have created a PPA (ppa:rye/u1lp872894) which contains the forks of currently released Ubuntu One client with this patch applied. "
<kubine> Title: Encrypted Ubuntu One - really tenacious guy (at rtg.in.ua)
<dAnjou> solange es die clients der anbieter nicht von sich aus anbieten bzw. sowas wie encfs schön sauber integrieren, kann ich gut und gern darauf verzichten
<TraumDieb> floogy: dropbox oder neu google drive
<TraumDieb> funzt beides gut
<floogy> Hm, ok daswaeCryptfs
<floogy> *das war
<floogy> Gibt's da auch 5GB kostenlos?
<floogy> Ich werde mir mal wuala und ownClowd anschauen...
<felixk> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-26
<doomas> sollte heute nicht ubuntu 12.04 released werden?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> aber es ist noch nicht überall "heute"
<mcnesium> ich benötige einen kommandozeilenbefehl der mir jpg files sucht, die im oktober 2010 gemacht wurden, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<SunTsu> mcnesium: find kann
<mcnesium> find kann -ctime
<mcnesium> das findet im zweifelsfall alle fotos bis dahin
<mcnesium> aber ich weiß erstens nich genau den tag und zweitens hab ichs schon ausprobiert und da findets nüscht. offensichtlich hab ich die fotos seit dem alle nochmal irgendwie getoucht oder so.. ich weiß es nich was da genau los is
<mcnesium> ich hab schon n bißchen mit find und exiftool "datetimeoriginal" rumgespielt aber irgendwie wills nich so richtig klappen
<SunTsu> mcnesium: Im Zweifelsfall per find alle jpg suchen, mit exiftool das Datum ausgeben lassen und dann nach dem Datum greppen
<SunTsu> Wenn exiftool da nicht hilft, bzw. nicht das Datum ausgibt wird es schwierig
<krautguy> nen funktionierenden Torrent-Link für 12.04 gibts noch nich oder?
<mcnesium> ich hab mir das hier ergoogelt, aber da bricht es schon bei dateien mit leerzeichen im namen
<mcnesium> find ./data/foto/alben/ -iname '*.jpg' | while read PIC; do DATE=$(exiftool -p '$DateTimeOriginal' $PIC ); echo '$PIC' $DATE | grep '2010:10'; done
<koegs> !1204 > krautguy 
<kubine>  krautguy: Ubuntu Precise Pangolin 12.04 ist eine LTS-Version, sie wird am 26.04.2012 released. Für jede Frage 'Wann?' verzögert sich der Release um eine Stunde...
<krautguy> ich hab doch gar nicht nach dem wann gefragt^^
<DreamThief> auweia.
<DreamThief> wenns danach ginge, wäre das release schon jetzt erst in drei jahren ;)
<geser> mcnesium: versuch es mal mit " um das $PIC im exiftool Aufruf
<mcnesium> geser: ich bin jetzt bei >> find -iname '*.jpg' | while read PIC; do DATE=$(exiftool -DateTimeOriginal "$PIC"); echo $PIC $DATE | grep '2010:10'; done << und das scheint zu funktionieren, jedenfalls macht es irgendwas :D
<drseltsam> Hallo! Weiß nicht ob ich damit hier richtig bin, habe eine Frage: auf der ubuntuusers website ist zu sehen, dass Ubuntu 12.04 soon available sei, wenn ich auf der Wikiseite auf Herunterladen gehe, gelange ich zur Download Page von 12.04. Transmission meldet mir bei dem Torrent der 32bit Desktop Version "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker", Download läuft jedoch. Lade ich trotzdem die "richtige" Version herunte
<drseltsam> r?
<k1l> !release > drseltsam 
<kubine>  drseltsam: Der offizielle Release wird am 26.04.2012 gegen späten Nachmittag/Abend erwartet. Der genaue Zeitpunkt wird zuerst in #ubuntu-release-party bekanntgegeben. Bitte die Server so lange in Ruhe lassen und nach dem Release die Torrents nutzen. Danke
<k1l> soon available heisst halt noch nicht now available
<k1l> kleiner aber feiner unterschied
<drseltsam> ja, das ist mir klar, aber warum kann ich den Torrent laden?
<zeitsofa> kennt jemand ne loadbalancer lösung die auf http UND tcp ebene funktioniert?
<dAnjou> drseltsam: ist das von belang? kannst du nich noch n paar stunden einfach warten?
<drseltsam> dAnjou: Klar kann ich noch ein paar Stunden warten, bin durch Zufall darauf gestoßen und war verwundert.
<Jaja833> hallo an alle!
<Jaja833> ich hätte da mal ein kleines problem mit der beta2 von 12.04
<SunTsu> Jaja833: Das ist gut zu wissen
<Jaja833> :) ich sehe hier ja keine teilnehmerliste - hätte ja sein können ich rede sonst mit mir selbst..
<Jaja833> also ich habe nach der installation per fstab eine lokale partition unter /home/version eingebunden. das funktioniert auch gut, doch in nautilus wird die partition dennoch als wechseldatenträger angezeigt. das stört mich etwas. könnte man dem system mal klarmachen, dass es sich um ein statisches mount handelt?
<k1l> nach /mount mounten
<Frickelpit> wohin? :D
<k1l>  /mnt :)
<k1l> !mount > Jaja833 
<kubine>  Jaja833: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<k1l> da wirds auch erklärt
<Jaja833> auszug der fstab: UUID=b73a2cf5-f3d4-4fb7-8f04-9b56eaf98d4a /home/jaja/Versionsverwaltung   ext4   defaults 0  3
<Frickelpit> Jaja833: wird die partition doppelt angezeigt?
<Jaja833> jaja, das mounten steht schon da beschreiben, doch nicht mein problem!
<Jaja833> die partition wird unter /media nicht angezeigt. nur im nautilus als wechseldatenträger. dort lässt sie sich auch unmaounten - das gefällt mir garnicht.
<Jaja833> unmounten ;)
<Frickelpit> Jaja833: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Partitionen-doppelt-angezeigt probier mal das
<kubine> Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jaja833> @frickelpit: ja danke, das hört sich schonmal ähnlich an - ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren. gibts ne option die änderung ohne neustart auszuprobieren?
<Frickelpit> Jaja833: sudo mount -a
<Jaja833> @frickepit: danke erstmal. also das verhalten ist unverändert. die partition war ja auch nicht wirklich doppelt. der einhängepunkt funktioniert wie gehabt. nur im nautilus wird die partition unter "geräte" angezeigt und im gnome3 hab ich das sysmbol für wechseldatenträger. bei dem versuch, die partition auszuhängen kommt erwartungsgemäß der hinweis, nur root könne das tun. hmm.. andere partitionen werden doch auch nicht als we
<Jaja833> chseldatenträger angezeigt. ich verstehe das nicht...
<k1l> Jaja833: was ist mit nach /mnt mounten?
<Jaja833> @k1l: den einhängepunkt /mnt wollte ich gern für temporäre mounts belassen. ausserdem sollte das dateisystem als auch der mountpoint meinem benutzer und gruppe gehören... das sollte doch auch so gehen. /home ist ja auch eine extra partition und wird nicht als wechseldatenträger angezeigt. vielleicht hätte ich die geschichte gleich bei der installation mit einrichten sollen.
<snooky> hi aleute
<snooky>  kann man ein linuxsystem aufsetzen andem man 3 touchscreens anschliesst und auf jedem touchscreen gibt eine eigene oberfläsche? also jeder kann was anderes machen?
<k1l> Jaja833: temporäre mounts kommen nach /media
<sdx23> snooky: du suchst "multiseat". Mit dem Stichwort sollte sich so einiges dazu finden lassen.
<snooky> sdx23: also ist es möglich!?
<Jaja833> @k1l: die von gnome verwalteten ja, aber von hand mounte ich in der konsole gern mit "sudo mount /dev/sd* /mnt"
<sdx23> snooky: Würde ich dir das sagen, wenn nicht?
<snooky> sdx23: ja, stimmt auch wieder :)
<snooky> sdx23: und die touchs gehen dann per usb, ja?
<k1l> Jaja833: du kannst mounten wie du lustig bist. aber die handhabung ist /media wie wechseldatenträger und /mnt wie festplatten
<sdx23> snooky: Wenn die als normale Eingabedevices verwendbar sind, sollte das reichen.
<k1l> snooky: 3 touchscreens klingt eh nach gebastel. ootb wird das sicher nicht laufen. da wird man einiges einrichten müssen
<snooky> die werden per VGA angeschlossen und das touch läuft dann über den usb
<Jaja833> @k1l: aber der einhängepunkt liegt doch garnicht in /media, sondern unter /home.. das ist doch so gut wie jeder andere punkt im dateisystem. also ich probiere das jetzt trotzdem einfach mal aus mit /mnt als festes ziel in der fstab.
<snooky> naja, ich habe auf meinem armaturenbrett einen touchscreen 10" und in den kopfstützen zwei 8" touchscreens, jetzt will ich nen carpc bauen aber ich will ja nicht 3 rechner verbauen aber jeder soll was anderes machen können
<snooky> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/Tetrahead1.jpg
<snooky> ja, genau sowas :)
<Jaja833> @k1l: verdammt. du hattest recht -  auf /mnt in der fstab funktioniert die geschichte. hmm hast du eine idee, wie ich das verhalten auch für andere einhängepunkte hinbekomme?
<k1l> Jaja833: dafür ist /mnt gemacht
<k1l> du kannst ja den ordner unter /mnt deinem nutzer und deiner gruppe geben. dann hast du keine probleme mit den rechten
<Jaja833> @k1l: das stimmt ja, aber was ist wenn ich nun eine weitere partition dauerhaft ins dateisystem einbinden möchte? das kann doch nicht das gelbe vom ei sein.
<k1l> Jaja833: hä?
<snooky> ich danke erstmal
<k1l> Jaja833: das hat 30 jahre vorher funktioniert. warum soll das nicht das gelbe vom ei sein?
<pit_> Guten Tag die Herrschaften. Ich habe ein Problem auf meiner FAT32 Wechselfestplatte ([ 8752.538299]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)) und habe als mögliches Hilfsmittel den Befehl sudo fsck.msdos -aw /dev/sdb1 bzw fsck.vfat gefunden. Im wiki steht, dass der Befehl mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Wie gefährlich ist der Befehl für die Daten auf der Platte? Danke für eure Hilfe.
<Jaja833> @k1l: ich hätte nun z.b. noch eine weitere partition, die ich dauerhaft per fstab einbinden möchte. wohin damit, wenn /mnt schon belegt ist?
<k1l> Jaja833: unmounten /mnt. und dann dort ordner anlegen
<k1l>  /mnt/platte1 /mnt/platte2 etc.
<Jaja833> @k1l: das ist es ja - ich habe nicht vor jemals die vorher beschriebene partition auszuhängen. die bleibt dauerhaft am einhängeort. zahlreiche verweise und links zeigen ja dorthin - wie du gelesenen hast ist die geschichte für ein versionskontollsystem gedacht.
<k1l> Jaja833: und wo ist das problem?
<Jaja833> @k1l: aso - srry hab mich verlesen - oderner sind natürlich ne option
<Jaja833> ordner
<Jaja833> @k1l: danke soweit und bis später vielleicht ;) bye
<k1l> jo. viel erfolg
<Frank2012> wird ab jetzt 12.04 hier aus supported?
<k1l> nein
<Frank2012> auch
<Frank2012> warum?
<k1l> !release > Frank2012 
<Frank2012> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kubine>  Frank2012: Der offizielle Release wird am 26.04.2012 gegen späten Nachmittag/Abend erwartet. Der genaue Zeitpunkt wird zuerst in #ubuntu-release-party bekanntgegeben. Bitte die Server so lange in Ruhe lassen und nach dem Release die Torrents nutzen. Danke
<kubine> Title: Home | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> gedulde dich doch mal
<Frank2012> hmmm
<Frank2012> ok 
<Frank2012> ich frag ja nur :-) weil auf www.ubuntu.com schon offiziell 12.04 steht
<k1l> Frank2012: wie soll ich mich noch wiederholen?
<Frickelpit> ja aber der download geht noch nicht
<uxlin> meiner läuft
<k1l> Frank2012: geh in den genannten channel und warte da auf das announcment. ende
<Frank2012> ich hab ja auch grad kein problem
<geser> FYI: gerade hat sich das topic in #ubuntu-devel geändert auf: "Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) is released!"
<k1l> hier das offizielle announcment dazu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) released! (at lists.ubuntu.com)
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.04 released: http://tinyurl.com/1204ann
<brynnhold>  *fapfapfap*
<dAnjou> passender hätte man das nicht kommentieren können *hutab*
<ngc2997> hej.. weiß jemand, was mit den checksums der 12.04 downloads los ist? zumindest sha256 für die amd64 desktop variante scheint nicht zu stimmen
<dAnjou> ngc2997: HAHA, falsch gezogen
<dAnjou> und wahrscheinlich zu früh
<ngc2997> releases.ubuntu.com
<ngc2997> strange
<k1l> ngc2997: ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass die checksums stimmen. wenn du vorher gezogen hast kann es sein, dass noch die beta oder RC verlinkt war
<krautguyi> jippi es geht los
<ngc2997> k1l: der download ist vor knapp 10mins fertig gewesen, also nicht allzu alt.. :)
<dAnjou> ngc2997: du wirst nicht drumrumkommen, das ding nochmal zu ziehen
<ngc2997> dAnjou: np.. auf ein neues...
<BuZZ-T> wie schnell ne 100mbit Leitung mit Ubuntu ISO Torrents dicht sein kann.... :)
<flipp_> hmm alles überlastet, hat jemand nen link zu nem ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso mirror?
<smeexs> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso
<smeexs> sorry 
<dom5> versuch doch mal den torrrent ;)
<smeexs> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l> die torrents liefern meist sehr guten speed
<BuZZ-T> warum nicht: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<flipp_> jo, komm nur gar nicht auf ubuntu.com :D
<BuZZ-T> ^ Link
<smeexs> ich habs grad über den link mit 11MB/s gezogen
<flipp_> ah jetzt gehts thx =)
<jp_wanN> ubuntu.com ist anscheinend überlastet aber http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ hat auch nen Download ^^
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> smeexs: *lesen* er wollte einen mirror, keinen offiziellen link
<flipp_> klappt mit dem offiziellem aber auch
<flipp_> dachte nur mirror ist besser weil ubuntu.com eh überlastet ist
<BuZZ-T> *hust* torrents *hust*
<smeexs> ich glaub er wollt einfach nen schnellen download
<flipp_> richtig =)
<dAnjou> dann nimm den torrent
<k1l> flipp: nochmal der hinweis: der speed der torrents ist sehr gut.
<flipp_> jo bin dabei =)
<dadrc> !torrents > k1l 
<kubine>  k1l: Schnelle Downloads per Torrent: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent oder http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<dadrc> :)
<k1l> sehr aufmerksam, danke :)
<smeexs> das is der i386 desktop und die amd server edition 
<dadrc> jo, auch gesehen
<dadrc> schon gefixt
<dadrc> beim kopieren gepennt.
<jp_wanN> meinc
<jp_wanN> oops :D
<ngc2997> hm, prüfsumme paßt immer noch nicht
<ngc2997> grad nochmal SHA256SUMS und amd64 desktop gezogen
<dAnjou> ngc2997: und womit prüfst du?
<ngc2997> dAnjou: sha256sum
<uxlin> 94ca138ab6375cf7a72eb62325182beb9c44a997	ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<uxlin> ist das richtig ?
<uxlin> für die 32 bit ?
<afflux> ngc2997: hatte eben  falsche pruefsummen fuer ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<afflux> ngc2997: die cd-integritaetspruefung lief aber durch
<dAnjou> uxlin: ja
<uxlin> danke dAnjou
<dAnjou> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/SHA1SUMS
<dAnjou> afflux: das hat ja auch beides nix miteinander zu tun
<afflux> danjou, das ist mir durchaus klar. will nur darauf hinaus dass das iso vermutlich valide ist
<dAnjou> wenn auch das falsche
<afflux> ah, du meinst ne einfache vertauschung?
<dAnjou> bzw. nicht das erhoffte/erwartete
<ngc2997> tja, was ist jetzt falsch - das iso oder die prüfsumme(ndatei)? :)
<SunTsu> ngc2997: hm, die SUMS sind sha1sums, nicht sha256
<ngc2997> SunTsu: passen alle nicht, weder sha1 noch sha256 oder md5
<dAnjou> guckt doch mal auf das änderungsdatum der ISOs und vergleicht mit den torrents http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/?C=M;O=A
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> so schwer ist das nich zu erkennen
<dAnjou> die ISOs sind schlicht noch nich da
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Stimmt. damn
<dAnjou> SunTsu: guck mal hin, die bietet da alle möglcihen sums an
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Ich weiß, aber Du hattest die SHA1 gepastet, und wenn man das mit sha256 vergleicht wird es nicht hinhauen
<dAnjou> SunTsu: ich hab das für uxlin gepostet, dem ich zuvor gesagt hatte, dass der mit sha1sum die sha1 summe berechnen kann
<dAnjou> nicht hier
<dAnjou> zugegeben
<dAnjou> im query
<deem> also hier gibts auch sha256sums für precise
<dAnjou> ja doch ^^
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Ah, mit dem Kontext wird das klarer
<ngc2997> nun gut, dann harren wir mal der isos, die da kommen mögen
<tripled> habe ein problem mit pytrainer: habe eine neue version runtergeladen. das tar gz file entpackt dann per terminal sudo python setup.py install und pytrainer -i eingegeben. danach das programm versucht zu starten aber nichts passiert. hab ich was falsch gemacht?
<deem> es gibt doch schon isos? o_O
<dAnjou> deem: guck das änderungsdatum
<dAnjou> deem: und nimm mal ganz schnell dein + da weg, du supporter :P
<deem> hm.. gestern
<deem> ok. nicht ganz neu :D
<dAnjou> die torrents und summen sind aktuell
<dAnjou> fragt sich, auf was die torrents linken
<ngc2997> hehe
<deem> dAnjou: vermutlich sitzt da irgednwo ein entwcikler, der die isos seedet :D
<afflux> dAnjou: naja, man kann ja auch neue torrent files hochladen, fuer das gleiche iso ;)
<afflux> (was nicht der fall ist, die summe vom torrent stimmt)
<dAnjou> eben
<dAnjou> ah
<SunTsu> Jau, die heruntergeladenen .iso via torrent haben die angegebenen sha1sums
<ngc2997> trotzdem irgendwie strange - releases.ubuntu.com bietet isos an, die nicht aktuell sind, aber dennoch ubuntu-12.04-* heißen, während die torrents korrekt sind?
<ngc2997> scheint ja auch schon auf die mirrors verteilt
<deem> die mirrors haben auch noch alte isos von gestern
<SunTsu> Ich hoffe zumindest die Bandbreite nicht zu verschwenden
<deem> nur die torrents sind überall aktuell
<afflux> ach zum thema "schau mal auf die timestamps"
<afflux> -server-amd64.iso stimmt
<afflux> ist vom 24.
<p01nt3r> unterliegt gnome-session-fallback irgendwelchen einschränkungen gegenüber unity?
<afflux> ngc2997: die leute aus -release kuemmern sich btw. grade um die isos
<k1l> ngc2997: das werden noch die beta/RC isos sein. da das webteam wohl zu früh den release verkündet hat kommen die gerade nicht hinterher die isos auszutauschen
<p01nt3r> achso ja also werden die neuen isos gerade veröffentlicht?
<p01nt3r> ups ^
<ngc2997> afflux: ah, thx
<k1l> p01nt3r: nimm die torrents. die sind richtig
<p01nt3r> kk danke
<ngc2997> k1l: thx für die info
<k1l> p01nt3r: und was meinst du mit einschränkungen gegenüber unity?
<p01nt3r> es gibt aber doch unter ubuntuusers in der dl-sektion auch schon neue isos?
<p01nt3r> in der allgemeinen benutzung halt
<k1l> p01nt3r: das sind auch nur links auf die offiziellen isos (die ja nicht ganz stimmen)
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: UU hostet die nich
<p01nt3r> also kann ich da auch alles installieren wie unter unity auch?
<k1l> p01nt3r: ja. das ist halt einfach ein anderes DesktopEnvironment
<p01nt3r> ok danke.
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: darf ich nach dem sinn der frage fragen? probiers doch einfach aus. wenn irgendwas nich geht, kannst du immer noch kurz zu unity rüber.
<p01nt3r> was stimmt denn an den isos von ubuntuusers nicht?
<p01nt3r> bzw. welche stimmen nicht?
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: UU hat *keine* ISOs
<k1l> p01nt3r: ubuntuusers hat keine isos
<k1l> das sind nur links
<p01nt3r> ok
<p01nt3r> und welche links stimmen nicht
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: und nur für dich stimmen die alle bis morgen abend nich
<afflux> p01nt3r, die von releases.ubuntu.com/precise sind falsch, werden aber wohl demnaechst gefxit
<p01nt3r> bzw. welche isos, die hinter den links stecken, stimmen nicht?
<k1l> p01nt3r: nimm die torrents und alles ist gut..
<p01nt3r> weil ich hab vorhin ne iso geladen und da war alles normal eig.
<p01nt3r> ok
<zxmsj18> ich hab nur kurz eine frage. wenn ich auf 12.04 updaten will, muss ich nur sudo apt-get dist-upgrade machen oder?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> das reicht nicht
<zxmsj18> oh, was dann k1l ?
<deem> do-release-upgrade
<zxmsj18> und was macht dann das "dist-upgrade"?
<k1l> !apt > zxmsj18 
<kubine>  zxmsj18: Informationen zu APT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<zxmsj18>  okay danke
<XdMaster> @zxmsj18  http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04
<kubine> Title: How do I upgrade from 10.04 or 11.10 to 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> das erklärt in keiner weise den unterschied zwischen der benutzung von update-manager, apt-get dist-upgade oder do-release-upgrade?
<digitaloktay> is it aout yet? ^^
<digitaloktay> -a
<maltee_h> Hallo.
<maltee_h> Ich habe folgendes anliegen: Ich habe Windows und Ubuntu auf meinem PC parallel installiert (Dual Boot). Beim booten habe ich über den GRUB Manager die Auswahl zwischen Memory Test, Ubuntu und Windows. Mir ist nun seit einigen Monaten aufgefallen, dass ich nun im GRUB Menü ca. 18 Einträge von Ubuntu habe, und es nach und nach immer mehr werden. z.B.:
<maltee_h> Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-34-generic
<maltee_h> Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-34-generic (Wiederherstellungspunkt)
<maltee_h> Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-33-generic
<maltee_h> Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-33-generic (Wiederherstellungspunkt)
<maltee_h> [...]
<maltee_h> Windows 7
<maltee_h> Meine Frage: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich das ganze weg? Würde am liebsten nur dort Ubuntu und Windows sowie den Memory Test zur auswahl haben.
<Frickelpit> maltee_h: es sind alles installierte kernelversionen, die da angezeigt werden
<Frickelpit> d.h. du musst nur die älteren kernel deinstallieren
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Die ältern Kernel deinstallieren. Und bitte sowas nicht direkt pasten, danke.
<maltee_h> Danke Frickelpit. Da ich noch ein Anfänger bin würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich das machen kann...
<Frickelpit> maltee_h: über deine paketverwaltung
<jp_wanN> Ich würde dafür Ubuntu Tweak benutezn
<zxmsj18> okay, danke @ XdMaster k1l und daem, dann freu ich mich heute abend auf das upgrade :-)
<Frickelpit> !paketverwaltung > maltee_h
<kubine>  maltee_h: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<maltee_h> Ihr habt bestimmt alle viel Stress hier und viele Upgrade fragen. Daher stelle ich auch mal eine: Wenn ich von Ubuntu 10.04 auf Ubuntu 12.04 Upgrade, geht dann irgendetwas verloren oder bleiben alle Dateien erhalten?
<zxmsj18> also tschüss
<k1l> p01nt3r: schau einfach in die verlinkte wiki seite dann weisst du warum dist-upgrade hier falsch ist.
<jp_wanN> @maltee_h: Weißt du wie man Paketquellen hinzufügt?
<k1l> jp_wanN: dafür braucht er kein ubunt tweak gedöns
<Frickelpit> maltee_h: theoretisch nicht, du solltest aber vorher dein /home sichern
<k1l> !kernel > maltee_h 
<kubine>  maltee_h: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<jp_wanN> Ja aber er hat geschrieben, dass er anfänger ist, und für anfänger ist sowas wirklich einfacher
<maltee_h> @jp_wanN: Ich würde das über Synaptic unter Einstellungen -> Paketquellen machen. Warum!?
<Frickelpit> jp_wanN: quatsch, gerade für anfänger ist es fatal
<k1l> maltee_h: dort unter "alte kernel deinstallieren" nachlesen und das anwenden. das ist sehr einfach und löscht die alten kernel samt eintrag im grub
<k1l> jp_wanN: ja super. dann zerfummelt er sein system mit den super-duper-tuning-dingern. bist du dann auch hier wenn er wiederkommt weil nichts mehr geht? :/
<jp_wanN> mit ccsm kann man sein system kaputt machen, aber ubuntu tweak hat doch warnungen bei systemnahen dingen und sonst nur einfache einstellungen
<k1l> jp_wanN: wenn es einfachst! ohne fremdsoftware geht, warum dann fremdsoftware?
<Free__> Macht es Sinn, von 10.10 auf 12.04 upzugraden (mit Zwischenschritte) oder ist eine Neuinstallation vorzuziehen bei einem Server? Danke im Vorraus
<jp_wanN> k1l: weil die meisten, die sich als Anfänger bezeichnen, grafische Programme eher bevorzugen, als Terminalbefehle
<maltee_h> danke k1l! :)
<deem> Free__: du kannst von 10.04 direkt auf 12.04 gehen
<deem> Free__: die anderen zwischenreleases brauchst du nicht mitnehmen
<Free__> Ich hab aber leider schon 10.10
<k1l> Free__: wenn der releasezyklus noch auf lts steht kannst du direkt von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgraden
<deem> Free__: tja, dann musst du über die anderen releases gehen oder neuinstallieren
<ronspirin> hi, gibts nen funktionierenden mirror von der precise final?
<k1l> ronspirin: nimm die torrents :)
<ronspirin> geht nicht, firewall ^^
<deem> ronspirin: deine eigene?
<Free__> Danke, dann werde ich wohl neuinstallieren und in Zukunft nur noch LTS-Versionen verwenden^^
<k1l> ronspirin: ich weiss aktuell nicht wie weit sie mit den directdownloads der isos sind. eben waren es teilweise noch veraltetet isos verlinkt
<maltee_h> Nochmal kurz die Frage von eben (war alles etwas durcheinander): Wenn ich nun von 10.04 auf 12.04 gehe, gehen dann irgendwelche Daten verloren oder bleiben komplett alle erhalten??
<hdp> Kommt drauf an, wie du es anstellst.
<k1l> Free__: bevor du von 10.10 (was eh keinen support mehr hatte) durch bit 12.04 bist ist eine neuinstallation deutlich schneller.
<ronspirin> deem: nein :P
<deem> maltee_h: am besten ein backup deines /home machen, aber eigentlich sollte da nichts passieren
<ronspirin> maltee_h: mach einfach ein backup. wirklich.
<k1l> maltee_h: 100%sicherheit gibts nicht. deswegen besser erstmal backups anlegen. dann kann man ruhigen gewissens upgraden
<maltee_h> ok. Aber die installiersten Programme sind alle weg, oder bleiben die auch?
<waterstorm> werden die einzelnen server nach und nach mit den neuen versionen aktualisiert?  denn bei releases.ubuntu.com fehlt noch die neue kubuntu-version
<k1l> waterstorm: die sind am arbeiten dran
<waterstorm> k1l: danke
<waterstorm> :-)
<deem> maltee_h: das bleibt alles wie es ist. die programme werden nur auf die neuste version gezogen
<ben1u> Warum immer wieder Hektik? -.-
<k1l> maltee_h: die bleiben installiert. aber wenn es ganz blöd läuft (stromausfall, festplattenschaden, etc) dann ist alles weg. also einfach regelmäßig backups anlegen
<maltee_h> ok
<maltee_h> Gibts auch ein schönes Tutorial wie ich von 10.04 auf 12.04 update (am besten auf Deutsch. Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm)!?
<k1l> maltee_h: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04
<kubine> Title: How do I upgrade from 10.04 or 11.10 to 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<ronspirin> ok deutscher mirror scheint die final zu haben http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at de.releases.ubuntu.com)
<ronspirin> oder was auch immer das für ein server ist
<betz0r> wo finde ich denn das graphscihe programm für die paketquellen einstellungen unter 12.04?
<k1l> ronspirin: bei den isos die nicht von heute sind wäre ich vorsichtig. da stimmen die checksums nicht, das sind scheinbar alte isos
<maltee_h> super, danke. Werde dann mal heute oder morgen (wenn der download mal startet und es dem Ubuntu Server besser geht), 12.04 installieren. Danke :)
<ronspirin> k1l: ok thx...
<k1l> betz0r: das frage ich mich auch. gehe bisher immer übers softwarecenter und dann übers menü dort
<betz0r> k1l: danke :D
<betz0r> dieses softwarecenter ist doch die reinste krankheit, wie kriegt man denn unter 12.04 synaptic paketverwaltung wieder her? das pake synaptic ist leider nicht mehr aufzufinden :/
<betz0r> aha, nach einem update der paketquellen findet man auch das paket synaptic.
<dAnjou> danke, dass du trotzdem gemeckert hast :)
<XdMaster> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<betz0r> XdMaster: yip, war bei mir erst nicht verfügbar, da das paket wohl in die universe rep gewandert ist.
<XdMaster> ah ok
<betz0r> aber ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wieso ich ein 70mb .deb paket herunterlade und beim installieren mit dem softwarecenter das paket nochmal herunterlädt?
<srtu> @betz0r in der Tat das ist total bescheuert
<betz0r> kann man das softwarecenter wieder vollständig mit der synaptic paketverwaltung ersetzen in 12.04?
<srtu> lokale pakete kannste mit dpkg -i installieren
<srtu> keine ahnung, aber du solltest dich entscheiden was du nutzen willst
<srtu> ich nutze grundsätzlich aptitude, und nix anderes, der ganze gui kram ist doch eher verwirrend
<betz0r> ich find edie option direkt aus dem browser herraus installierne zu können sehr komfortabel, darauf will ich nicht verzichten
<deem> srtu: aptitude wird aber nicht empfohlen.
<betz0r> wie kann ich bei dpkg abhängigkeiten mitinstallieren?
<deem> betz0r: benutz apt-get. das ist das frontend von dpkg und etwas intuitiver
<k1l> aptitude kann mit dem multiarch nicht umgehen. deswegen kein aptitude
<betz0r> deem: für ein .dep paket? :D
<deem> betz0r: auch
<deem> und es sind .deb pakete :P
<betz0r> deem: du weisst wa sich mein ^^
<deem> betz0r: zur not kannst du auch mit dpkg -i das paket installieren und dann mit "apt-get install -f" alle abhängigkeiten und kaputten pakete gerade ziehen
<betz0r> danke
<betz0r> aber wie ich mit apt-get ein .deb manuell installieren kann, hab ich noch nie gehört
<BuZZ-T> k1l: unter oneiric konnte man mit aptitude über "aptitude install <paket>:i386" 32-Bit Pakete unter einem 64-Bit System installieren. Wie ist das bei apt-get? Komfortabler?
<k1l> BuZZ-T: müsste ähnlich sein. aber aptitude hat probleme mit multiarch und deswegen ist das auch rausgeflogen
<betz0r> ok, das kann nicht sein. skype braucht doch bitte keine 248 erfüllte abhängigkeiten (das sind 350MB). wie kann ich diese "liste" von sudo apt-get install -f" wieder "leeren"?
<k1l> betz0r: doch
<k1l> betz0r: das braucht den ganzen 32bit stack
<XdMaster> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Minipluto> betz0r: gdebi versucht normalerweise ebenfalls, nicht installierte Abhängigkeiten mit zu installieren
<BuZZ-T> k1l: weißt du zufällig was für Probleme? Ich benutz aptitude nämlich ziemlich gern und häufig
<k1l> es kommt mit dem multiarch nicht zurecht und installiert oder deinstalliert da nicht richtig
<XdMaster> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> BuZZ-T: siehe roter kasten auf der wiki seite
<BuZZ-T> thx
<betz0r> mit 150kb/s 350MB ziehen an ner 100MBit Leitung macht keinen Spaß :/
<XdMaster> haha lte 46kbs
<BuZZ-T> also hier auf precise-amd64 will aptitude jetzt skype:i386 deinstallieren und skype:amd64 installieren, das Paket gibt's jetzt wohl neu. Scheint zu passen
<betz0r> BuZZ-T: wo gibt es das paket? habe auch amd64 image geladen...
<demacus> Ein freundliches Hallo an alle. Ich habe gerade mein Netbook von 10.04 auf 12.04 geupgraded, nun ist es aber recht langsam. Ich vermute das liegt an den Desktopeffekten, wo kann ich diese denn in 12.04 deaktivieren?
<BuZZ-T> betz0r: in partner: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype (at archive.canonical.com)
<BuZZ-T> der Eintrag in der /etc/apt/sources.list dafür: deb http://rabbitshear:3142/extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<BuZZ-T> meh
<BuZZ-T> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<BuZZ-T> ohne meinen apt-cacher :D
<betz0r> das softwarecenter kann auch die quellen nicht mehr "neu laden" oder was?
<demacus> Was ich bisher so per Google gefunden habe klingt irgendwie so, als gäbe es da keine Möglichkeit mehr seit 12.04. Verstehe ich das richtig?
<XdMaster> @demacus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<betz0r> demacus: du kannst den 2d modus beim anmelden als windowmanager wählen
<k1l> demacus: unity2d auswählen beim login
<demacus> Prima, danke. Da werd ich jetzt mal suchen wo sich die Auswahl versteckt. :)
<k1l> demacus: ausloggen, dann auf das symbol neben dem namen klicken
<demacus>  Im Logo... habs grad gesehen. Danke nochmal.
<betz0r> wundert mich das shier nichts los ist trotzdem 12.04release oO
<demacus> Ahh, viel besser. Nun läuft es wieder wie gewohnt.
<nevchen> betz0r:  die meisten werden noch auf der arbeit sein oder so
<nevchen> und ubuntu ist ja auch nicht mehr so beliebt wie früher
<koegs> und hier ist auch support und nicht offtopic :)
<nevchen> koegs:  bin ja schon wieder weg ;)
<XdMaster> dank unity :)
<betz0r> wie verschiebt man angeheftete starter im unity dock?
<k1l> betz0r: lange halten
<betz0r> danke, meine güte ist unity lang her :D
<demacus> Wurde das autocomplete für aptitude ( ich meine apt-get install xx [Tab] [Tab] ) entfernt? In 10.04 lieferte das noch Paketvorschläge, nun tut sich nix mehr.
<k1l> demacus: nein das geht immernoch
<k1l> demacus: evtl mal hier nachlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash#Autovervollstaendigung
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<demacus> Hmm, naja. In meiner .bashrc  steht alles so wie es sein soll. Wie auch immer, ich schau mir das später nochmal an, hätte ja seien können dass das gestrichen wurde.
<dreamon> Habe 2Festplatten, SDA/SDB würde ubuntu gerne auf sdb installieren. Muß ich bei grub installation was beachten?
<maltee_h> Wo finde ich die UbuntuHashes für 12.04? Auf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes geht es nur bis 11.10, aber nicht bist 12.04.
<kubine> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> maltee_h, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<LupusE> hi
<waterstorm> LupusE:hi
<demacus_work> Wie kann man denn in Unity Fenster auf eine andere Arbeitsfläche verschieben?
<demacus_work> Ach, ich hab es. Mein Gott, ist das umständlich. Man muss das Fenster vorher wiederherstellen. Im Vollbild geht das nicht mehr.
<dAnjou> demacus_work: strg+alt+pfeiltaste?
<maltee_h> Wo finde ich die UbuntuHashes für 12.04? Auf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes geht es nur bis 11.10, aber nicht bist 12.04.
<kubine> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> maltee_h: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<ben1u> Woran kann es liegen, dass zsync nicht updaten will und abbricht? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407632/
<kubine> Title: zsync bricht ab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<demacus_work> Wie kann man es vermeiden dass neu geöffnete Fenster hinter dem Starter liegen?
<demacus_work> dAnjou, damit wechselt man nur zwischen den Arbeitsflächen.
<Frickelpit> ben1u: an der auslastung der server am release tag?
<ben1u> Frickelpit: meinste? Ich kann warten.. Wollte halt dieses ISO dann als torrent anbieten statt komplett neu zu laden ^^
<ben1u> demacus_work: Was meinst du mit Starter? Den Launcher?
<demacus_work> Ja, hier nennt der sich selbst "Starter".
<dAnjou> demacus_work: strg+alt+umschalt+pfeiltaste?
<demacus_work> dAnjou, funktioniert nicht.
<dAnjou> bitter
<demacus_work> Kann man es irgendwo ausstellen dass neu installierte Programme automatisch im Starter landen?
<dadrc> ccsm installieren, beliebigen Hotkey eintragen, freuen.
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> is das nen bug, oder warum wird mir das upgrade auf die neue LTS angeboten? Dachte es geht nur LTS -> LTS?
<Frickelpit> subz3r0: wenn du 11.10 hast, ist es auch ein normales update
<dadrc> jo, und?
<subz3r0> also kann ich von der 11.10 auf die 12.94 LTS upgraden?
<subz3r0> 04
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> von version zur nächsthöheren und von LTS zu LTS
<subz3r0> prima. hatte wo gelesen gehabt es geht nur LTS -> LTS. morgen dann mal mein home sicher und ab gehts. danke soweit
<subz3r0> *sichern
<th3cli3nt> 12.04 ;-)
<subz3r0> steht doch da^^
<th3cli3nt> ne 12.94 hast geschrieben ^^
<coldjack> Hallo ist es möglich die WLAN-Profile zu importieren
<subz3r0> "04"
<coldjack> *exportieren mein ich
<coldjack> also speichern und dann später wieder importieren
<subz3r0> du kannst die profile sichern. aber frag mich ned wo die sind ;)
<kaan> hallo
<kaan> gibt es ein programm, mit dem man pdf-dateien kommentieren kann? auch pfeile etc und umkreisungen hinzufügen? ich suche so etwas für vorlesungsfolien, die ich dann nicht ausdrucken muss
<ppq> kaan: okular kann das, speichert es allerdings nicht in der pdf-datei sondern woanders
<ppq> kaan: die notizen werden beim nächsten öffnen zwar wieder angezeigt, aber nur von okular
<kaan> ppq, ah cool, auch das zeichnen/unterstreichen etc?
<ppq> kaan: das kann einige sachen, auch unterstreichen und freihand afair
<ppq> guck's dir einfach mal an :)
<kaan> ja mach ich grad schon :-) 
<dadrc> kaan, falls du keine Lust auf KDE-Krams hast, xournal kann das auch 
<kaan> also okular ist bei mir schon drauf, aber danke 
<daswort> Und gabs heut schon 12.04er Neu-Nutzer?
<kaan> ah ppq, das ist eigentlich ganz nett so :-) danke. aber das xournal schau ich mir auch noch an, dadrc !
<jokrebel> daswort: Sowas bitte lieber von Anfang an im offtopic-Kanal, Danke.
<jakingtosch> hi, ich hab da ein kleines problem bei meiner installation von ubuntu, kann mir irgendwer helfen?
<jokrebel> !frag > jakingtosch
<kubine>  jakingtosch: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jakingtosch> also, vor der installation von ubuntu 12.04 (ich hab in dvd menü auf installation geklickt und er iniitiert alles) hängt sich die installation jedesmal auf sobald er irgendwas in richtung usb läd...
<jakingtosch> die usb ports laufen unter win7 fehlerfrei
<jakingtosch> und kann auch über usb-datenträger eine ubuntu installation initiieren
<jakingtosch> habe auch schon verschiedene usb ports probiert
<jokrebel> jakingtosch: Also _ich_ hab nicht verstanden was Du da tust…
<jakingtosch> jokrebel: starte ubuntu installation über cd menü -> werden ne unmenge an an sachen initiert wie cpu und so -> sobald er an die usb ports geht steht da loading please wait... nach 1/2 stunde und keinerlei aktivitäten seitens cpu oder laufwerk abgebrochen
<jakingtosch> http://imageshack.us/f/688/img20120426163017.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<jakingtosch> das ist alles was ich angezeigt bekomme, nachdem ich die startparameter splash und quiet rausnehme
<orsti> Guten Abend, kann es sein das das neue Upgrade mit Installiertem Skype Paket nich funktioniert ? ich bekomme den fehler das das Paket Skype die Echtheitprüfung nich bestanden hat, Danach wird das System in den Urpsrung zurückgesetzt und der Installer schliesst sich einfach.
<dadrc> orsti, gibt zumindest ein neues skype-paket in 12.04
<dadrc> am besten skype deinstallieren (die einstellungen bleiben trotzdem erhalten), updaten, skype wieder installieren
<dadrc> jakingtosch, kannst du die Live-CD booten?
<jakingtosch> nein, selbes problem
<jakingtosch> weder live noch installation noch cd fehler überprüfung
<jakingtosch> alle halten am selben punkt an
<dadrc> jakingtosch, dann würd ich dir wohl zur alternate-cd raten
<dadrc> installiert das gleiche system, ist nicht so hübsch, dafür aber robuster
<jakingtosch> okay, ich zieh sie mir und versuch es damit mal thanks
<schmobert> hallo
<ben1u> jakingtosch: am besten per torrent. Ich seede es gerade brav ;)
<schmobert> ich hab vorhin von 11.10 auf 12.04 upgedatet. ich kann nicht mehr mit super+p bzw. fn-tastaturfunktion zwischen den angeschlossenen bildschirmen wechseln. ist die funktion verschwunden (ich verwende ubuntu mit gnome)
<schmobert> weiß da jemand was drüber?
<orsti> dadrc: danke werd ich mal machen..
<Alfred_Twack> ich hab heute 12.04 installiert und kann nun keine Java Klassen mehr ausführen. Es erscheint die folgende Fehlermeldung. Kompilieren geht mit javac jedoch problemlos. Unter meinem vorherigen Xubuntu 11.10 lief es imo out of the box."Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld/java
<Alfred_Twack> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: HelloWorld.java
<Alfred_Twack> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<Alfred_Twack> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<Alfred_Twack> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<Alfred_Twack> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<Alfred_Twack> 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
<Alfred_Twack> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
<Alfred_Twack> Could not find the main class: HelloWorld.java. Program will exit.
<Alfred_Twack> "
<Fuchs> !paste > Alfred_Twack 
<Frickelpit> !nopaste > Alfred_Twack
<kubine>  Alfred_Twack: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine>  Alfred_Twack: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<LupusE> re
<orsti> danke, und byebye..
<bullgard6> LupusE: Tach!
<Fuchs> Alfred_Twack: und ohne den Befehl zu sehen: sicher, dass Du das korrekt ausfuehrst? Du musst nur den Klassennamen angeben, _ohne_ Dateierweiterung
<Alfred_Twack> Entschuldigung und danke für den Hinweis: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407637/
<kubine> Title: Java Fehldermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> Alfred_Twack: welchen Befehl fuehrst Du genau aus? 
<Alfred_Twack> java HelloWorld.class
<dAnjou> java HelloWorld
<Fuchs> Alfred_Twack: ohne Dateierweiterung
<Fuchs> nur der Name der Klasse mit der public static void main(...) Methode
<tobiasgies> Tag zusammen! Ich hab gerade auf 12.04 aktualisiert, läuft auch soweit alles. Aber: Ich hab 2 Monitore und mein Mauszeiger wird neuerdings beim Wechsel zwischen den beiden Bildschirmen auf der Bildschirmgrenze angehalten. Wie kann ich das abschalten?
<dAnjou> tobiasgies: kommst du auf den anderen monitor?
<tobiasgies> ja
<tobiasgies> aber ich muss die maus (also die hardware) anhalten und dann weiter bewegen
<tobiasgies> oder lang genug weiterbewegen
<tobiasgies> wenn ich die maus schnell genug bewege, wird der zeiger auch nicht gestoppt - nur wenn ich die maus verhältnismäßig langsam hin und her schiebe
<dAnjou> lol, mit anlauf klappts :D ... sorry, weiß ich auch nich weiter
<tobiasgies> aha!
<dAnjou> oh man, ein Danke wäre ja nett gewesen von dem java-typ
<tobiasgies> per twitter kam gerade die lösung rein: Systemeinstellungen => Monitore => klebrige Ränder
<tobiasgies> danke trotzdem! :-)
<dAnjou> twitter als support-kanal ಠ_ಠ 
<dAnjou> aber danke fürs mitteilen der lösung :)
<tobiasgies> ich hab halt mal in die Runde gefragt. Warum auch nicht?
<schmobert> tobiasgies:  kannst du mit super+p zwischen den bildschirmmodi wechseln? bei mir funktioniert das bei dem update nicht mehr, kannst das mal ausprobieren?
<tobiasgies> schmobert, scheint nicht zu gehen...
<schmobert> probier mal bitte mit zweimal p drücken
<dAnjou> schmobert: das löst auch bei mir mit nur einem monitor irgendwas aus
<schmobert> ok, aber es passiert was :) vielen dank. bei mir passiert leider gar nichts mehr
<dAnjou> ah, mist. ich hab ja noch 11.10 . sorry
<schmobert> achso
<tobiasgies> interessantes Feature.
<schmobert> also funktioniert das bei dir?
<tobiasgies> dAnjou, taucht das Bildschirmmodus wechseln denn bei dir in der liste der tastenkombinationen irgendwo auf?
<tobiasgies> schmobert, nö
<tobiasgies> "interessantes Feature" ist bei uns auf der Arbeit ein Codewort für "WTF" ;-)
<schmobert> das war recht klar ;) aber nicht, ob du meinst, dass was passiert, oder dass als feature nichts passiert
<dAnjou> tobiasgies: nö
<schmobert> bei mir auch nicht
<schmobert> aber vor dem update ging das
<tobiasgies> stimmt, vor dem Update ging das.
<tobiasgies> nach dem Update nicht mehr.
<tobiasgies> ist ja auch typisch für diese Frickelsoftware. Wir sollten einfach Das Gute Microsoft Windows benutzen, dann würde sowas nicht passieren. </heisetroll>
<Fuchs> waere lieb, wenn ihr das im OT Kanal behalten wuerdet :) 
<Fuchs> danke
<Fuchs> im Falle eines Fehlers koennt ihr schauen, ob der auf launchpad.net  schon gemeldet worden ist, sonst gerne melden. 
<velo88> Guten tag, leider ist mein ubuntu upgrade auf 12.04 abgebrochen. Über den update-manager lässt sich das Upgrade nicht wieder aufnehmen. Wie kann ich es beenden? 
<ppq> velo88: führ doch mal 'sudo do-release-upgrade' im terminal aus und zeig uns, was das ausgibt in einem pastebin
<jules> hallo wieso habe ich bei unity nicht diese video-lense (upgrade von 11.10 auf beta 12.04
<jules> hat jemand eine idee, bitte, danke
<velo88> Mh, bin grade in der schule. Wollte nur schon mal für nach dem Unterricht fragen damit ich es nachher schnell beenden kann : /
<jokrebel_> jules: Wieso Beta? 12.04 gibts auch schon in released.
<jules__> ja weil, ich habe schon beta upgrade gemacht, 
<jules__> und ich dachte, wenn man ständig update, hat man eben auch jetzt 12.04, aber diese video lense ist nicht da,
<dAnjou> jules__: es gibt unter umständen unterschiede zwischen frischen installationen und upgrades
<jules> ja das ist jetzt halt nicht wichtig, aber
<jules> weit 2 wochen erkennt update manager keine neuen wichtige updates mehr, und es erscheinen manche update von flash plugin usw. die kann ich auch nicht installieren...
<dAnjou> tjoa, sauber neu installieren wäre mein vorschlag
<dAnjou> beta is halt beta
<jules> okie, ich wollte nur wissen, ob seit ca. 2 wochen es welche updates gibt, wenn ja, dann mache ich lieber neuinstallation
<ben1u> jules: ja es gab allein heute ca. 16 Updates, bei mir zumindest
<jules> okie danke, 
<jules> und letzte frage, diese ganzen lenses müssen wieder neu installiert werden oder?
<ben1u> jules: nach einer frischen Installation sind sie alle da
<ben1u> bei sind alle da und ich nutze 12.04 schon seit Alpha
<jokrebel_> jules: Es kamen fast Täglich Updates. Vielleicht klemmt ja was. würd mal ein ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" vorschlagen und die Meldungen interpretieren oder hier pasten und dabei helfen lassen.
<jules> ja, es stimmt, da klemmen vieles
<jules> auf jeden fall bei 11.10 hatte ich viele lenses, und bei upgrade auf beta 2, sind viele verschwunden
<bibear> gibbtes irgendwo nen wiki artikel über lenses?
<jokrebel_> jules: Wenn in der Paketverwaltung vieles klemmt, brauchst Dich aber auch nicht wundern wenn vieles nicht funktioniert wie beschrieben.
<ben1u> jules: die lenses sind ja ganz unten in der Dash
<jules> ja ich hatte viele, jetzt sind noch 5 und 
<jules> 3.2.0-22-generic
<jules>  <-- ich habe das
<jules> danke, ich mache lieber neuinstallation, upgrade macht den prozessor sehr schnell warm
<ben1u> jules: 3.2.0-24 ist jetzt aktuell, mach das was jokrebel_ vorgeschlagen hat
<jules> nichts geschieht, update manager findet keinen neuen
<jokrebel_> jules: nochmal, ich würde ein  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" vorschlagen und die Meldungen interpretieren oder hier pasten und dabei helfen lassen.
<jokrebel_> jules: wenn die paketverwaltung in nem Undefinierten Zustand ist wirst mit dem Update-Manager nicht wieterkommen.
<jules> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407642/ hier, habe ich schon gemacht
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jules> mit diem Befehl von oben
<jokrebel_> juliux: Hast Du nternetverbindung?
<jules__> ja
<mnass> wie heißt das paket für das ubuntuone applet
<mnass> irgendwie ist mein kleine wolke verschwunden
<jokrebel_> juliux: Bitte das komplette was ich schrieb pasten :-/
<jokrebel_> jules__: : Bitte das komplette was ich schrieb pasten :-/
<jokrebel_> juliux: SRY
<jules__> flashplugin-installer ttf-mscorefonts-installer update-notifier update-notifier-common
<jules__> flashplugin-installer: command not found
<jules__> jules@IRIS:~$ 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.<-- mit sudo apt-get upgrade
<jokrebel_> !paste > jules__
<kubine>  jules__: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<jules> also diese ttf-mscore und flashplugin-installer erscheinen im update-manager und die lassen sich nicht installieren, seit  2 wochen, da klemmt
<jokrebel_> jules: und der koplette Befehl den ich sehen will inklusive den Befehlszeilen lautet immer noch : "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jules__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407647/
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung klemmt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jules__> ist mit befehl sudo apt-get upgrade
<dAnjou> jokrebel_: psst, dist-upgrade
<mnass> wo kann man denn bei 12.04 das panel einstellen?
<jules__> ja und mit dem kompleten befehl, habe ich schon gepostet  ---> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407642/
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> dAnjou: Dann mach du…
<jules__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407652/ kompletter befehl, komplette ausgabe
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung klemmt (2) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> jules__: Die _komplette_ würde mit : "du@deinrechner:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und _einiges_ mehr ausspucken…… grrr
<jules__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407652/ <-- das ist alles was terminal ausspuckt
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung klemmt (2) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> jules__: Na dann darfst Du erstmal Deine 1000 PPAs deaktivieren und deinstallieren.
<orsti> namnd, orsti nochmals, jetz geht garnix mehr nach dem upgrade, steh beim neuen ubuntu login screen, mit maus und tastatur tot.
<orsti> -.-
<jokrebel_> jules__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<orsti> lässt sich das noch irgendwie anders neu booten? (alter kernel oder so)
<jules__> reicht es, nur häkchen wegzumachen oder auch "remove" drücken, jokrebel?
<jokrebel_> orsti: wie lang gewartet? Geht STRG+ALT+F2 noch und kannst Dich dort einloggen?
<dAnjou> jules__: häkchen reicht
<jokrebel_> schmarrn 
<orsti> hab jetz solange gewartet bis der bildschrim wieder schwarz wurde weil idle,
<orsti> die tasta hat 0 reaktion
<jokrebel_> das deaktiviert nur die Quelle entfernt aber nicht das/die Paket(s) aus dem/den PPA(s)
<orsti> es war ne ziemlich frische installation der version vor 12.04, ich war lange im ausland arbeiten und eigentlich nix gemacht.
<jokrebel_> orsti: SysReq kombinationen auch nicht?
<jokrebel_> !sysreq > orsti
<jokrebel_> orsti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<orsti> keine raktion
<jules> habe alle ppas entfernt, gleiches problem, ich denke, neuinstallation ist besser, trotz entfernung aller ppas (sind die indcators im panel noch vorhanden) ich habe mich schon outgeloggt
<orsti> beim upgrade gabs es ein paar depedency fehler mit paketen,
<orsti> zirka 1 stück..
<orsti> 10*
<jokrebel_> jules: Hast Du nur die Quellen der PPAs entfernt? Oder auch die Programme aus den diversen PPAs? Anschließend auch wieder ein update/upgrade durchgeführt. halte ich für fragwürdig nach der kurzen Zeit.
<jules> alle PPAS removed, dann ausgeloggt
<jokrebel_> orsti: Dann solltest Du das überprüfen und reparieren. 
<orsti> he ? versteh nich wie das funktionieren soll wenn die tasta aufeinmal 0 rekation an dem rechner zeigt nach upgrade?
<jokrebel_> jules: Du hast in 6 Minuten sämtliche PPA-Quellen deaktiviert, sämtliche PPA-Programme deinstalliert; anschließend neu gestartet und nochmals "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" fehlerfrei ausgeführt?
<jules> nur ausloggen, nicht neustarten
<orsti> Unter Ubuntu ist der Magic SysRQ seit 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) standardmäßig deaktiviert.
<jokrebel_> orsti: Null-reaktion auch auf die im Verlinkten Wiki-Artikel-tasten-Kombinationen?
<orsti> steht in dem artikel.
<dAnjou> jules: ernsthaft, mit ner neuinstallation bist du wahrscheinlich stressfreier aus der sache raus
<jules> klar, ich denke auch, diese indicator, gwibber lense, flick lense, youtube lense sind auch weiterhin fuer 12.04 kompatibel oder?
<TheBlackDazed> Hi.... Ich hab vorhin das upgrade gemacht und jetzt geht mein alt-key unter kde nicht mehr
<TheBlackDazed> ich will aber mit alt+f2 meine Programme starten
<TheBlackDazed> finde keine infos, nur dass ubunut über die alt-taste irgend ein dämliches hud starten will
<jokrebel_> TheBlackDazed: versuchs mal mit der Super(Windows)Taste
<TheBlackDazed> ich hab keine ;)
<TheBlackDazed> Ich hab ne alte cherry tastatur ohne
<orsti> jokrebel_: hast du oben gelesen das diese funktion seit 10.10 deaktiviert ist?
<bekks> orsti: Das kann man aber wieder aktivieren.
<jokrebel_> orsti: Ja - und ich glaub nicht alles was in Wikis steht - und bei mir klappt das (ohne manuelle Änderung) auf mehreren rechner immer noch einwandfrei.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass der Magic SysRq direkt vom Kernel bearbeitet wird.
<TheBlackDazed> Keiner eine Ahnung wie ich meine alt-taste wieder zum Leben erwecke?
<orsti> dann müsst ich jetz ne livecd starten in das system chrooten und das aktivieren ? nutzen hats für mich dann aber nur das ich durch diese tastenkombis einen reboot ausfüren kann oder?
<TheBlackDazed> ich hab schon etc gegrept
<orsti> ich glaub das beste is wenn ichs nochma clean von cd installier
<orsti> mal wieder -.-
<bekks> TheBlackDazed: Und wonach?
<TheBlackDazed> naja nach Key,key,alt,Alt etc
<bekks> Da KDE kein HUD kennt, vermute ich, dass du da irgendein Kuddelmuddel hast, das gestartet wird.
<jokrebel_> orsti: Hast Du es denn schon Probiert? Alt+Druck+K gefolgt von …R E I S U B notfalls?
<bekks> Du kannst testweise ja mal einen neuen User anlegenm und dich mit dem einloggen.
<jens__> boah
<TheBlackDazed> bekks also es kommt am windowmanager überhaupt kein key-event an
<orsti> ich hab das ohne k probiert laut wiki
<orsti> ich versuchs nochmal mit k
<tessarakt> jetzt will Apper mir das Release-Upgrade aufschwatzen ...
<TheBlackDazed> ich hab schon per c++ gelauscht
<bekks> TheBlackDazed: Und das ändert was genau an meinem Vorschlag? :)
<jokrebel_> orsti: Von mir aus kannst Du auch gerne neu installieren…
<bekks> tessarakt: Wer oder was ist Apper?
<TheBlackDazed> bekks: welcher vorschlag? Ich sehs grad net.
<bekks> 0426 214402 <+bekks> Da KDE kein HUD kennt, vermute ich, dass du da irgendein Kuddelmuddel hast, das gestartet wird.
<jules_> oke, herzlichen dank für eure hilfe, das lässt sich nicht reparieren, neuinstallation mache ich, schönen abend noch :-)
<bekks> 0426 214421 <+bekks> Du kannst testweise ja mal einen neuen User anlegenm und dich mit dem einloggen.
<tessarakt> bekks: ein KDE-Programm
<bekks> tessarakt: ah.
<TheBlackDazed> bekks: ich will kein hud und ich seh da kein Vorschlag. Wie kann canonical das komplette key event vorm window manager verstecken?
<jules_> neustart, mit sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, aber alles beim alten, nicht mal diese indicators werden entfernt, vorher alle ppas schon removed, sehr komisch
<bekks> TheBlackDazed: Wenn Du da keinen Vorschlag siehst, dann kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.
<bekks> jules_: Nur die PPA removed, oder auch alles, was aus diesen PPA installiert wurde?
<TheBlackDazed> bekks: der Vorschlag soll heißen: installier gnome und/oder hud, dann hast du den das ding und deine alt-taste funktioniert?
<bekks> Nein, lies nochmal.
<bekks> Leg einen neuen User an, melde Dich mit dem an, und sag uns, ob Alt+F2 geht oder nicht - in KDE.
<bekks> Von irgendwas installieren hat niemand was gesagt.
<jokrebel_> jules_: Das kann schon auch mehrere Durchgänge brauchen. Paste doch nochmal den kompletten output von update/upgrade
<TheBlackDazed> ok ich versuchs mal mit nem leeren home... bis gleich
<TheBlackDazed> bekks: macht keinen Unterschied
<orsti> wie sollt ich den am besten an dieses problem rangehen, hab echt keine ahnung :(
<orsti> bzw wo das problem liegen könnte
<orsti> das system war recht frisch
<orsti> und selbst wernn ich magic sysrq zum laufen bekomme, was dann?
<jokrebel_> orsti: Dann weist Du zumindest, ob einfach nur die GUI nicht hochkam oder ob wirklich dass ganze System hängen geblieben ist (vielleicht gar mit nem Kernel_OOPS). Auch die Logs (/var/log/… und /home/DU/.xerrors-log oder so ähnlich) könnten zielführend sein.
<TheBlackDazed> Ich bin sowas von Ratlos. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass der ubuntu installer irgendwelches Zeug gefragt hat was die alt und andere tasten angeht. Als ich da was ausgewählt hatte, waren die selben Symptome vorhanden. Nur habe ich da ja diesmal nichts ausgewählt und kann in den Konfigurationsdateien nichts finden, was mir helfebnn würde -.-
<x3oo> hi wie stelle ich eine wlanverbindung über konsole her, ethernet steht nicht zur verfügung, muss noch einen grakatreiber installieren
<x3oo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ da muss ich noch einen treiber runterladen, oder kann ich den irgendwie runterladen auf nen usbstick und dann vom stick installieren?
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Robert_Zenz> TheBlackDazed, mal geraten, aber richtiges Layout ist eingestellt?
<flipp_> bevor ich jetzt neu installiere (aktuell noch 9.10 ohne probleme) gibt es in 12.04 probleme mit Multi Monitor setup und einer Nvidia geforce 9800gt? (wubi)
<TheBlackDazed> Robert_Zenz: denke schon, hab was interessantes gefunden ind /etc/default/keyboard "lv3:alt_switch"
<TheBlackDazed> was hat wohl alt_switch zu bedeuten....
<TheBlackDazed> ich hau das mal raus -.-
<Robert_Zenz> flipp_, unter 11.04 funktioniert's zumidnest klasse mit 9600GT. ;)
<flipp_> Robert_Zenz schonmal gut, hat jemand infos zu 12.04?
<orsti> ok.. wie komme ich nochmal ins boot menü von grub um den recovery modus zustarten ? (hab nur ubuntu installiert und es kommt kein auswahl fenster)
<flipp_> achja und funktioniert wubi unter windows 7 aktuell? hatte da auch mal probleme damals mit 10.10
<bekks> flipp_: Von Wubi wird Dir jeder abraten.
<flipp_> gnah
<TheBlackDazed> hat leider nichts gebracht
<flipp_> bekks weils unperformant ist oder weils nicht funzt?
<TheBlackDazed> Robert_Zenz: XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="de" XKBVARIANT="nodeadkeys" . Auch wenn bei mir eigentlich zwei Tasten fehlen, müsste die alt-tasten trotzdem gehen :)
<TheBlackDazed> ah moment... x neu starten bringt hier nicht viel
<TheBlackDazed> ich muss udev neu starten...
<Robert_Zenz> orsti, Shift gedrückt halten.
<orsti> danke, jetz bin ich auch wieder im system mit altem kernel :)
<TheBlackDazed> XKBOPTIONS="lv3:alt_switch" war offensichtlich schuld....
<TheBlackDazed> warum schreibt man mir einfach so einen mist ins config-file...
<TheBlackDazed> das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen
<orsti> nun hab ich aber keine icons mehr in gnome, is mir mit neuem kernel schon auf dem login screen aufgefallen..
<TheBlackDazed> orsti: nach kernel update icons weg?
<TheBlackDazed> orsti: oder nach ubuntu upgrade?
<orsti> nach dist upgrade auf 12.04
<TheBlackDazed> orsti: benutzt du unity?
<orsti> mit dem neuen kernel waren maus und tasta weg jetz mitm alten funzt es
<orsti> nein ich hatte gnome classic
<orsti> bzw habe
<TheBlackDazed> orsti: ich hätte jetzt ein "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" vorgeschlagen. Wenn du unity nebendran installiert hast, dann mach das mal
<TheBlackDazed> vielleicht fehlen dir pakete
<orsti> beim upgrade gabs z.b bei nautilus auch einen fehler.
<TheBlackDazed> orsti: fehler bei der installation, oder im programm?
<orsti> dependency problem: package will be unconfigured, oder so..
<TheBlackDazed> hast du fremdquellen drin?
<orsti> fehler beim update mit einigen paketen,
<orsti> hatte ich aber die werden bei einem upgrade ja deaktviert.
<TheBlackDazed> dann ists kein wunder das nicht alles funktioniert. Aktivir mal die Fremdquellen per Hand und schau nach, ob die schon einen precise zweig haben.
<TheBlackDazed> Und versuch nach einem apt-get update das upgrade noch einmal
<TheBlackDazed> versuchs auch mal mit aptitude safe-upgrade
<x3oo> hi, wie überprüfe ich ob die partitionen auf der ssd richtig allignt sind?
<kaan> hey
<kaan> ich hab nochmal ne kurze frage, bin gerade beim upgrade auf 12.04 und er fragt mich folgendes
<kaan> http://nopaste.info/8558a1db70.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<kaan> ich weiß nicht einmal, wann ich da etwas verändert haben soll... und deshalb weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich das nicht einfach updaten soll
<bekks> Drück mal D, und zeig uns die Unterschiede in einem pastebin.
<drunkenkilla> moin
<kaan> bekks, ah ich seh grad schon, da hat jupiter was reingeschrieben, aber schau du lieber mal
<kaan> http://nopaste.info/fe8c44eb72.html
<HPK1976> Hallo. Ich habe grade 12.04 auf einer brandneuen SSD installiert. Muß ich da jetzt noch was beachten? Ich habe den Wiki "SSD" gelesen, aber unter 12.04 geht wohl vieles automatisch oder? 
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<drunkenkilla> ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals das 12.04 image heruntergeladen und wenn ich es anklicke, bekomme ich immer folgende meldung: 
<drunkenkilla> ubuntu-12-2.04-desk Keine aktivierbaren Dateisysteme. Arbeite am Mac.
<drunkenkilla> Weiss jemand, wieso ich es nicht öffnen kann?
<orsti> du musst das image mit nem brennprogramm öffnen..
<orsti> oder in ein virituelles laufwerk packen...
<drunkenkilla> ok ich teste es mal
<bekks> kaan: Ja, das ist untragisch. Mach einfach sudo cp /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.jupiter und Dann kannst Du die überschreiben lassen.
<kaan> bekks,  okay danke !
<HPK1976> Wer kann mir in Sachen SSD Tipps geben?
<drunkenkilla> @orsti thx in einer vm funktioniert es.
<HPK1976> Keiner da der Ubuntu auf einer SSD hat?
<k1l_> HPK1976: das wiki platz vor tipps im bezug auf ssds
<Robert_Zenz> HPK1976, Hier!
<orsti> ich hab ubuntu auf ner ssd
<HPK1976> Status: Heute 12.04 Neu installiert auf einer 64 GB SSD. 60GB Partition, kein Swap, Rest leer gelassen (4GB)
<k1l_> !ssd > HPK1976 
<kubine>  HPK1976: Informationen zu SSD finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<HPK1976> Den Wiki habe ich durch
<HPK1976> Allignment scheint zu passen = 2048
<k1l_> ohne swap war schonmal gut
<HPK1976> Kann es sein das eine SSD SCHNELLER liest als die Hersteller Specs meinen?
<k1l_> noch nen discard bei den ext4 partitionen in die fstab und gut ist
<HPK1976> k1l: Das habe ich nicht verstanden
<k1l_> HPK1976: das kommt drauf an was du wie liest. das ist ähnlich mit dem spritverbrauch bei autos. 
<HPK1976> Ok.....  habs nur mit der Laufwerksverwaltung getestet
<HPK1976> 270 MB/sek lesen im Durchschnitt  bei Sata 2 und recht billiger SSD
<k1l_> hmm, das wiki empfielt ja jetzt batched discard. dann muss ich mich da auch noch mal  einarbeiten
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM#TRIM-ext4   HPK1976 
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BuZZ-T> hm... auf einem Ubuntu lucid hab ich "Prompt=lts" in der /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, do-release-upgrade sagt trotzdem "No new release upgrade"
<BuZZ-T> wieso brauch ich -d ?
<k1l_> wobei ich habe seit letzten herbst mit online discard keine probleme habe
<k1l_> BuZZ-T: stell mal auf die englischen server um
<HPK1976> @k1l: Ich muß diesen "batched Discard" hin und wieder ausführen? 1x im Monat oder was? ;)
<BuZZ-T> sprich einfach de. weglassen? oder haben die eine andere subdomain?
<ring0> komplett ohne discard, weder batched noch online, hat hier auch noch keine performanceeinbußen gebracht
<k1l_> HPK1976: ich nutze online discard. (also discard in der fstab eingetragen) das andere muss man wohl manuell anstubbsen oer cronjob z.b.
<k1l_> BuZZ-T: jo. oder halt per gui umstellen 
<k1l_> BuZZ-T: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04  unten unter troubleshooting mal nachlesen
<kubine> Title: How do I upgrade from 10.04 or 11.10 to 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<BuZZ-T> danke
<BuZZ-T> hm naja, also das is ein Server, deswegen LTS. Und auf Prompt=lts is ja gestellt
<BuZZ-T> also ich kann natürlich über do-release-upgrade -d upgraden, macht ja keinen Unterschied, mich wundert nur, dass precise für mich auf lucid noch nicht released ist
<k1l_> BuZZ-T: mach mal nen sudo apt-get update
<BuZZ-T> das und aptitude dist-upgrade hab ich schon gemacht
<k1l_> auch nach dem umstellen auf prompt-lts?
<BuZZ-T> musste ich nicht umstellen, hab ich nur kontrolliert
<k1l_> ah warte. beim server macht er das glaube ich erst wenn das 12.04.1 release fertig ist.   irgendwie sowas könnte das sein iirc
<BuZZ-T> ah, das würde es natürlich erklären
<BuZZ-T> k1l_: danke dir!
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Wo finde ich eigentlich den Torrent zu 12.04 LTS?
<dio88> guten abend, wie kann man mit dem terminal die temp der cpu auslesen?
<k1l_> dio88: lm_sensors
<k1l_> RedNifre: z.b. auf der donwloadseite bei ubuntuusers.de
<RedNifre> Danke, aber habe es mittlerweile auch auf ubuntu.com gefunden.
<RedNifre> Ich wundere mich nur gerade um das "amd" bei der 64 bit version. Geht das auch auf 64 bit Intel-Rechnern?
<bekks> Die Technik heisst "amd64".
<bekks> Intel hat sie damals von AMD lizenziert und ja, das ist auch bei 64Bit auf Intel so. :)
<RedNifre> Ah, na dann ist ja gut. Wäre es nicht einfacher, das amd im Dateinamen einfach wegzulassen?
<bekks> Nein, weil das nunmal "amd64" heisst.
<bekks> Nicht zu verwechseln mit ia64 von Intel.
<RedNifre> Naja, bin morgen mal gespannt, ob es sich installieren lässt. :)
<RedNifre> Bin dann mal wieder weg, gute Nacht!
<dio88> k1l_, danke. hatte kleine probleme den service zu starten, aber nun geht es. danke
<dio88> jetzt bleibt nurnoch die frage ob temp1,2 oder 3 die cpu ist : /
<dio88> gibt es ne möglichkeit die zu zuordnen. denn temp1 steht bei +41 grad wobei high mit +33 grad angegeben ist
<dio88> hat sich erledigt...
<bekks> Kill it with fire?
<janda> acid!
<Noko_> Hey ho ;-) Ich habe in meiner grub boot menu Liste folgenden eintrag: "Found linux image: /boot/bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64"  Kennt jemand eine Lösung wie man dieses Image los wird? "dpkg -l | egrep linux-\(image\|headers\)-2.*" zeigt das Image nicht an...  Vielen Dank :-) 
<bekks> Noko_: Das ist ein VPS, oder?
<Noko_> jop
<bekks> Dann bedank Dich bei deinem Hoster.
<bekks> Die haben das Ding einfach reinkopiert, und kein dpkg benutzt.
<bekks> Verschieb das Ding aus /boot in ein anderes Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Und HOFFE, dass die Kiste danach noch booted.
<Noko_> ähmm ich würde schon noch gern booten ^^
<Noko_> wärs da nicht evtl. besser ich ändere die Grub Config, dass er vom 2. Eintrag bootet?
<ben1u> danach ein "sudo update-grub" nicht vergessen
<bekks> Du vergisst da was.
<bekks> Das ist ein VPS. Der hat einen angepassten Kernel.
<bekks> OHNE diesen Kernel hast Du gute Chancen, dass die Kiste gar nicht booted.
<Noko_> also es ist schon ein dedicated...
<Noko_> müsste also funktionieren oder?
<bekks> Wenn es ein VPS ist, nein.
<bekks> _V_irtual Private Server.
<Noko_> ne sorry ´hab vorhin Unsinn erzählt....
<bekks> Wenn die Kiste kein echtes Blech ist, sieht es sehr wahrscheinlich sehr dunkel aus.
<Noko_> ist ein dedicated Server...
<bekks> Ok, dann siehts deutlich besser aus :)
<x3oo> hi dringende frage, möchte lubuntu installieren, habe aber kein x, welches image muss ich runterladen um ohne xorg installieren zu können
<x3oo> server?
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Irgendwie verstehst Du da was falsch.
<bekks> die "normale" Installation bringt ihren eigenen X Server mit, da LiveCD.
<bekks> Möchtest du eine textbasierte Installation, benutzt du die alternate.
<bekks> Die server ist für eine Serverinstallation, und damit stellt sich die Frage nach einer Desktopumgebung auch nicht mehr.
<x3oo> danke
<x3oo> gma500 ist voll der käse
<bekks> Ach. </ironie>
<holgi_> Der deutschsprachige Support-Ch
<bekks> ist hier, ja.
<Noko_> Ok, also das image in ein anderes Verzeichnis zu verschieben hat schonmal nicht funktioniert... Server kommt jetzt nicht mehr hoch xDD 
<xfceuser> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem beim Tastaturlayout beim grafischen Login. Es ist einfach mal unveränderbar das US-Layout. Auf den Textkonsolen ist es DE, wie es sein soll. Ist das bekannt? Gibt es einen Workaround?
<bekks> Das ist ja erstmal nur bei Usernamen mit y/z und Sonderzeichen im Passwort schlimm, oder?
<xfceuser> Schlimm ist, dass das Passwort das man bei der installation eingibt nicht funktioniert. Ich weiß ja nicht was die Ubuntu-Marketing-Leute so als Blocker-Bug spezifizieren. Aber wenn ich Ubuntu starte, dann begrüßt mich erst mal ein völlig verkrakelter Boot-Splash und dann geht das Passwort nicht. Das ist so der erste Eindruck.
<bekks> Hier "funktioniert" alles soweit.
<bekks> Die Frage ist, welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast Du, und wie ganz genau hast du es installiert?
<xfceuser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/871752 <-- Der ist seit 2011-10-23 auf  "In Progress" und ist schön mit released worden.
<kubine> Title: Bug #871752 “wrong keyboard layout to enter wifi credential on a...” : Bugs : “ubiquity” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<xfceuser> jup, hab ich auch gefunden
<bekks> xfceuser: Es wird niemals ein Softwareprojekt geben, dass "bug free" released wird.
<bekks> Die Frage ist, ob Du den Bug irgendwie vermeiden kannst.
<bekks> Wobei DU auch ein anderes Problem hast.
<bekks> DU hast ein Problem beim login, der Bug beschreibt ein Problem nach dem Login.
<bekks> Und dazu beschreibt der Bug ein Problem bei Ubuntu Studio bzw. einen tracking bug für xubuntu und studio.
<xfceuser> Wie auch immer, dann ist es halt nicht dieser Bug
<bekks> Du hast meine Fragen noch nicht beantwortet.
<xfceuser> Bin ich den der Einzige auf diesem Planeten der Sonderzeichen in sein Passwort eibaut?
<xfceuser> klar kann ich nur Zeichen eingeben die auf US identisch sind
<xfceuser> was denkst du wie ich grade hier in den chat gekommen bin
<bekks> Entschuldige, dass ich nochmal frage.
<bekks> 0427 011714 <+bekks> Die Frage ist, welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast Du, und wie ganz genau hast du es installiert?
<xfceuser> xubuntu über die graphische installation. Den Bug gab es aber im übrigen auch in der Linux Mint Debian Edition
<bekks> Welches xubuntu ganz genau?
<xfceuser> hängt also nicht an der Installation
<xfceuser> 12.04? Das neue?
<bekks> Linux Mint ist HIER völlig egal, weil wir das hier nicht supporten.
<xfceuser> ka, wie der Name ist
<bekks> 12.04 reicht schon. :)
<xfceuser> das ist mir schon klar, das ihr das hier nicht supported. Aber wenn man weiß, dass es dort auch vor kommt, dann kann man einige Ursachen ausschließen, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Weil wir keine Ahnung haben, was Linux Mint tut oder auch nicht tut.
<bekks> Ist das bei Dir eine neue Installation, oder ein Update/Upgrade?
<xfceuser> neu
<bekks> Hast Du beim Login irgendwo eine Möglichkeit ein Keyboardlayout festzulegen? Es sollte da so einige Symbole geben, die man anklicken kann.
<xfceuser> ich habe in lightgm (oder wie die grafische Anmeldung heist) nichts dergleichen gefunden
<bekks> Hast Du evtl. die Möglichkeit einen Screenshot des Loginscreens zu machen?
<bekks> Ich habe kein XFCE, daher kann ich das hier nicht ohne weiteres nachstellen.
<xfceuser> benutzt ubuntu nicht auch lightgm?
<bekks> Nein.
<xfceuser> k
<ben1u> anderes Thema: für zsync soll man den Mirror von Aachen nutzen. Über die Hauptserver bricht der Download immer ab
<xfceuser> Screenshot, naja, vielleicht bekomm ich es mit dem Handy fotographiert.
<bekks> ben1u: und?
<Crowley2> @xfceuser: kannst Du Englisch?
<xfceuser> etwas
<xfceuser> Crowley2: Meinst du ich soll mal im englischen xubuntu-Channel fragen?
<Crowley2> Ich frage aus folgendem Grunde: Bevor ich mich hier so anmachen lassen würde, würde ich doch lieber in einen anderen support-channel wechseln ;-)
<bekks> Crowley2: Möchtest Du mir irgendwas sagen? Wenn, dann tue das bitte in #ubuntu-de-op
<xfceuser> Ganz so empfindlich bin ich auch wieder nicht. Man versucht ja immerhin mir zu helfen
<Crowley2> Nein, möchte ich nicht. Ich habe aber eine Meinung.
<Noko_> Soo ich bins nochmal (der, der sein altes Kernelimage  los werden wollte)  Ich hab das Image verschoben --> update-grub neu gebotet --> Server nicht errreichbar --> Rescue System gebootet --> mit chroot auf das alte System gewechselt--> wieder ddas alte Kernelimage zurück kopiert --> update-grub --> neugestartet --> immer noch down! Hab ich irgenwo was übersehen?
<bekks> Noko_: Hast Du auch die initrd beachtet?
<Noko_> ähem?
<bekks> Die initrd eines Kernel steht ja auch in jedem Grub Eintrag.
<Noko_> jo...
<bekks> Nur ein anderes Kernelimage zu verwenden reicht nicht, man muss auch das passende initrd verwenden.
<bekks> Hast Du das getan?
<Noko_> wie hätte ich das machen sollen?
<Noko_> Ich hab frisch von 10.04 auf 12.04 geupgradet, hatte also die richtigen kernel images etc...
<bekks> Du musst beim Booten immer die Kombination image-<version> und initrd-<gleiche version> haben.
<Noko_> bloß waren die in der Reihenfolge nach dem alten Eintrag...
<Noko_> ich hatte auf jeden Fall nach dem entfernen und anschließendem update-grub den 3 er kernel image + initrd und noch einen 2.6 kernel image.inirtd  vorher hatte ich noch zusätzlich an 1. Stelle diesen bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<xfceuser> bekks: Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es im Zusammenhang mit meinem verschlüsselten home-Verzeichnis steht. lightdm liest die Daten auf .dmrc aus. Diese ist aber erst nach dem Login zugänglich (da verschlüsselt). Klingt irgendwie nach dem Bug hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/915468 Der ist aber schon geschlossen.
<kubine> Title: Bug #915468 “the unity-greeter keyboard's selection doesn't resp...” : Bugs : “lightdm” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> xfceuser: Welche Version von lightdm hast Du aktuell installiert?
<xfceuser> 1.2.1-0ubuntu1
<bekks> Und welche Version von accountservice?
<xfceuser> KA was von ubuntu an die lightdm-Entwickler zurückgeflossen ist, aber vielleicht ist er mit der 1.2er Version wieder aufgetaucht.
<xfceuser> moment
<bekks> Und von gnome-settings-daemon?
<bekks> Und von unity-greeter?
<xfceuser> gnome-settings-daemon --> nicht installiert
<xfceuser>  unity-greeter auch nicht
<xfceuser> accountsservice 0.6.15-2ubuntu9
<bekks> Dann könntest du mit genau diesen Informationen, die ich gerade abgefragt habe, den Bug kommentieren und ggf. ein reopen anfragen.
<xfceuser> Ann muss ich mich dort auch noch registrieren oder?
<xfceuser> Dann
<xfceuser> naja, aber heute nicht mehr, habe erstmal genug
<xfceuser> danke für die Hilfe
<bekks> Gerne
<Noko_> Soo hab momentan folgende ausgabe (Server bootet NICHT!):   update-grub
<Noko_> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Noko_> Warning: update-grub_lib is deprecated, use grub-mkconfig_lib instead
<Noko_> Found linux image: /boot/bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<Noko_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<Noko_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<Noko_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-40-server
<Noko_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-40-server
<Noko_> done
<Noko_> und genau die selbe hatte ich ganz am Anfang auch...
<bekks> Und die beiden Zeilen in der so generierten grub config für /boot/bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 sehen wie aus?
<Noko_> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/06_OVHkernel ###
<Noko_> menuentry "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, OVH kernel 2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64" {
<Noko_>         insmod part_msdos
<Noko_>         insmod ext2
<Noko_>         set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<Noko_>         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 5840a4e1-15ad-435c-b3db-fc38ee9$
<Noko_>         linux   /boot/bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 root=/dev/sda1 ro  nomo$
<Noko_> }
<Noko_> ### END /etc/grub.d/06_OVHkernel ###
<bekks> !nopaste > Noko_ 
<kubine>  Noko_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Noko_> ok sorry --> ab jetzt Pastebin ;-)
<bekks> Und wie ein kompletter Eintrag für einen der neuen Kernel aus?
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-27
<Noko_> [paste:407662:grub.cfg]
<Noko_> ok --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407662/
<kubine> Title: grub.cfg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Kannst Du auch nochmal die komplette grub.cfg in einen pastebin jagen?
<bekks> und die Ausgabe von ls -lha /boot/ auch?
<Noko_> jo http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407667/  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407672/
<kubine> Title: grub.cfg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was ganz genau passiert beim Boot von bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 ?
<Noko_> ähm keine Ahnung... Server pingt nicht...
<Noko_> gibts irgendwie logfiles wo man da nach sehen könnte?
<Noko_> Seit ich die System.map-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 und  bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 verschoben hab und anschließend update-grub ausgeführt hab bootet die Kiste nicht mehr....
<Noko_> Ach ich glaub ich lass das einfach sein und installier ubuntu 12.04 nochmal frisch....
<Noko_> Vielen Dank für die Mühe ;-)
<x3oo> hi, how can i see which graphic driver is running/loaded
<betz0r> guten morgen
<betz0r> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher das letzte skript verwendet die nm api um eine vpn verbindung mit einem namen zu erstellen, leider scheitert die verbindung jedoch aufgrund von "fehlenden geheimnissen" - wenn ichs manuell anklicke, funktionierts. liegt das daran dass der dispatcher das skript mit fehlenden rechten ausführt um an die "geheimnisse" der VPN Verbindung zu kommen?
<kubine> Title: Dispatcher › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<boris> test
<betz0r> bestanden, weitermachen
<boris> danke
<betz0r> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher das letzte skript verwendet die nm api um eine vpn verbindung mit einem namen zu erstellen, leider scheitert die verbindung jedoch aufgrund von "fehlenden geheimnissen" - wenn ichs manuell anklicke, funktionierts. liegt das daran dass der dispatcher das skript mit fehlenden rechten ausführt um an die "geheimnisse" der VPN Verbindung zu kommen?
<kubine> Title: Dispatcher › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<betz0r> die schrift links oben in unity unter 12.04 (fenstertitel) ist relativ unscharf... gibts da n workaround?
<dreamon> Kann es sein, das es kein Synaptic bei 12.04 mehr gibt.. möchte ein paar Paketquellen eintragen
<dreamon> Bzw. auf universe umstellen
<geser> synaptic gibt es noch aber in universe
<geser> das geht jetzt über das Sofware Center (Edit -> Software Sources ...)
<addiks> hi, weiss hier zufällig jemand wie ich die rechte eines ordners rekursiv so ändern kann, dass bei jeder datei nur die rechte für 'jeden' angefasst werden, aber die für 'besitzer' und 'gruppe' erhalten bleiben wie sie in der jeweiligen datei sind?
<Minipluto> addiks: meinst du vielleicht „chmod -R o<recht> <Ordner>“? o steht für others und <recht> ist dann z.B. +w, +r, -w, -r u.s.w.
<addiks> Minipluto: das hatte ich schon probiert, aber ein chmod a-wx sorgt dafür, dass hinterher niemand mehr die 'wx' rechte hat, auch owner und gruppe nicht.
<geser> a = all != other = 0
<Minipluto> addiks: das kommt weil „a“ für all steht. Alle sind group, owner und others
<Minipluto> addiks: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod#Modi
<kubine> Title: chmod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Stefan_> hallo zusammen!
<addiks> oh, ich dacte immer 'o' steht für owner. Danke für den Hinweis
<addiks> Jetzt ergibt das auch einen sinn. ;)
<Stefan_> habe eine frage zum FSC Lifebook E8020D (ATI). Hat da schon jemand mit Ubuntu 12.04 das WLAN zum laufen gebracht? Bei mir wird das WiFi nicht angezeigt.
<dreamon> geser, wo ist denn das edit? suche.. und suche..
<deem> dreamon: bearbeiten auf deutsch
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Was bedeutet in der installierten Version »1.12.1-3.1fakesync1« des Paketes mpg123 der String »fakesync«?
<Agrigor> Hallo Allerseits, ich habe heute Nacht ein update von oneiric auf precise gemacht und mir fiel eben auf, dass bei den Fenstern die Buttons auf einmal wieder auf der rechten Seite sind?!? Hat Canonical da iwas nomma verändert, was an mir vorbeiging? Und wenn ja wie kann ich es ohne Ubuntu tweak nomma zurückstellen? Jemand ne Idee? Danke im Voraus!
<deem> bullgard4: wie immer gibt es auf sowas nur eine möglich antwort: frag die entwickler des pakets, denn die sind für die namensgebung verantwortlich.
<bullgard4> hihi
<geser> bullgard4: das kannst du ruhig ignorieren, ist nur für die Entwickler relevant (wenn du es trotzdem wissen möchtest, kann ich es dir gerne erklären)
<Agrigor> keiner ne idee? bzw. ist dieser Umstand noch irgendjemand aufgefallen?
<apollo13> bullgard4: du solltest dir wirklich mal google anschauen
<deem> Agrigor: mit dem gconf-editor solltest du das afair wieder nach links packen könne
<deem> n
<Agrigor> ah stimmt... aber hiess der nit mitterweile iwie anders... dconf? mom ich gugg mal
<deem> gconf gibt es wohl auch noch. dconf macht afair was anderes
<Agrigor> ok habs gefunden: dconf-editor > org > gnome > desktop > wm > preferences > button-layout
<Agrigor> danke dir +deem
<droid> hallo
<Guest47973> ich bräuchte mal hilfe bei einem etwas komplizierteren problem
<k1l> !wf > Guest47973 
<kubine>  Guest47973: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<tessarakt> ich hab irgendwo gelesen, es soll eine 12.04.1 folgen?
<tessarakt> oder betrifft das nur Xubuntu?
<k1l> !lts > tessarakt 
<kubine>  tessarakt: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<Guest47973> Login funtkioniert nicht, liegt vermutlich an lightdm oder dem neuen release 12.04. Ich habe gestern auf 12.04 geupdated, kamen keine fehlermeldungen. Dann hab ich neugestartet, da gabs erstmal nur einen Blackscreen. Hab dann im Internet herausgefunden, dass ich im Bootmanager "quiet screen" oder so (weiß nicht mehr) in "nomodeset" ändern muss, das hat auch geholfen, ubuntu hat wieder gebootet. Dann hab ich noch ein paar upda
<k1l> tessarakt: das ist bei lts versionen immer so mit dem point release. das ist vergleichbar mit servicepacks bei windows
<Guest47973> ... danach ging auch das booten wieder
<bullgard4> geser: <micahg> hat mir gesagt: "oiginal tarball is different between Ubuntu and Debian." -- Nun ist's klar. --  Danke!
<Guest47973> aber jetzt, wenn ich mich einloggen will, kommt nur kurz ein schwarzer bildschirm und ich bin wieder beim anmeldeschirm, gastsitzung funktioniert
<tessarakt> vielleicht sollte ich einfach upgraden ...
<tessarakt> also, morgen irgendwann, wenn ich den Rechner ein paar Stunden nicht brauche
<Guest47973> hab dann denn displaymanager in gdm geändert und jetzt kann ich mich zumindest wieder einloggen, laden braucht aber recht lange und ich habe auch den gnome loginscreen
<Guest47973> hab jetzt wieder auf 11.10 downgegradet und da ist das problem jetzt auch
<Guest47973> also wollte ich jetzt 12.04 neuinstallieren aber das kann ich nicht mal starten. Da kommt dann am anfang beim initialisieren die meldung " ..... nouveau ..... : " mit der meldung dass er irgendein bios von priam oder so laden möchten
<Guest47973> dort hängts dann. Jetzt weiß ich absolut nicht weiter
<bullgard4> Guest47973: »downgrade« ist selten eine gute Idee. Du könntest in die Logs gucken. Da findet sich ganz gewiß ein Hinweis: /var/log/syslog.1 und /var/log/dmesg.0 .
<bullgard4> Guest47973: Die Logs kannst Du mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD lesen.
<eyuplu> hallo
<Guest47973> ich hab mom nur knoppix und debian hier, geht auch oder?
<bullgard4> Guest47973: Ja, geht auch.
<Guest47973> gut, ich check das mal kurz
<x3oo> hi ich möchte für 12.04 einen grakatreiber ausprobieren, den es leider für 12.04 nur auf launchpad gibt. allerdings wird ja 12.04 jetzt so oft geupdated dass man da broken dependencies kriegt. auf jeden fall kümmert sich der maintainer wohl darum. letztes update war vor 12h. wie kann ich damit umgehen? oder sollte ich einfach warten bis das mit den udpates von alleine klappt
<x3oo> https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.10
<x3oo> davon red ich
<kubine> Title: emgd-xorg1.10 : Jools Wills (at launchpad.net)
<x3oo> ich weiß nicht wie man diese dependencies auflöst
<deem> x3oo: das ist ein ppa. das fügt man seinen paketquellen hinzu und den rest macht apt
<x3oo> deem: ne wenn ich meine die pakete installiere krieg ich broken dependencies
<deem> du musst ja nicht alle pakete aus dem ppa installieren. nur die, die du brauchst
<x3oo> ja genau und dann kommt das
<x3oo> ich brauch emgd-dkms und xorg-emgd
<XdMaster> hallo habe ein problem mit gnome tweak tool
<XdMaster> (gnome-tweak-tool:15963): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<x3oo> und dann kommt halt der fehler, dass libwayland installiert werden soll. xorg-emgd dpends: libwayland0 (=0.1.0-0.2-0ubuntu4-oneiric-ppa1) but 0.85.0-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<x3oo> deem: aber die quelle wurde richtig hinzugefügt, es ist die precise quelle
<deem> setzt 12.04 schon auf wayland, anstelle von xorg?
<x3oo> jo hab mich auch gewundert
<x3oo> mmh wenn wayland tatsächlich in gebrauch ist brauche ich nur das dkms zu installieren angeblich
<x3oo> aber glaub das nicht so richtig
<witchdoc> moin
<x3oo> deem: hastn vorschlag wie ich des mal teste?
<x3oo> -f funzt nicht
<x3oo> deem: standardmäßig ist die libwayland nicht installiert. da frag man sich doch was das soll
<x3oo> kann ich ein paket installieren ohne diese eine abhängigkeit? 
<zerwas> x3oo, du kannst es erzwinen. aber, ob das eine gute idee ist ist eine andere frage
<zerwas> x3oo, setz dich doch mit dem Maintainer in Verbindung
<x3oo> naja ich kanns ja dann auch wieder purgen in der console
<zerwas> wie du siehst, sind im PPA von Jools die Versionen einiger Pakete älter als die in Precise
<x3oo> zerwas: jo, schade, ich kann mit dem treiber momentan nicht mal die auflösung wechseln und youtube videos sind nen bischen lahm
<zerwas> x3oo, es ist ein jools hier auf Freenode, du kannst ihn ja hier anschreiben, wenn es schnell gehen soll
<x3oo> :) ich weiß garnicht wie das geht aber danke für den tippp
<x3oo> are you jools, which owns this launchpad? jools  https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.10
<kubine> Title: emgd-xorg1.10 : Jools Wills (at launchpad.net)
<x3oo> oops
<x3oo> mal ne andere frage, wie kann ich in die unitybar ein cpu-app setzen?
<k1l> x3oo: die heissen jetzt indicatory
<k1l> *indicators
<x3oo> kann ich die performanceunterschiede zwischen lubuntu und ubuntu testen indem ich lubuntu-desktop und ubuntu-desktop installiere? oder laufen im hintergrund dienste die bei lubuntu nicht dabei wären?
<deem> x3oo: ja
<x3oo> muss ich also ubuntu-desktop komplett entfernen?
<deem> das wird dir nichts bringen
<deem> ubuntu-desktop ist nur ein meta paket
<x3oo> deem: naja ich meine mit abhängigkeiten...
<deem> na viel spass. neuinstallieren ist das wesentlich schneller
<x3oo> :)
<zerwas> x3oo, ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Desktopumgebung deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x3oo> also um was zu gewinnen müsste ich das tatsächlich machen... naja schade, wäre eigentlich schön, beides machen zu könnnen
<deem> zerwas: funktioniert das auch, wenn man ubuntu installiert hat und xubuntu möchte, sprich ubuntu-desktop deinstallieren?
<x3oo> deem: jop
<deem> naja hier steht halt "These removal commands were created based on what Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc. packages were added to a default Xubuntu installation" und ich habe ja keine default xubuntu installation, sondern eine default ubuntu installation
<deem> das ist mein problem, das is grade habe. wobei ich nichtmal wusste, dass das überhaupt geht
<deem> s/is/ich/
<x3oo> kann die netzwerkübertragung zusammenbrechen wenn das cpu stark gedrosselt wird/überlastet wird?
<x3oo> (wlan)
<x3oo> ich hab so alle paar minuten kein inet auf meinem atom-netbook und ich weiß nicht was das problem ist
<witchdoc> x3oo: wlan?
<KnigthRider> hallo zussamen. Ist das normal, wenn ich "sudo echo 'xyz' > /var/run/xyz.pid" mache, ein permission denied kommt?
<x3oo> ich bin über wlan im inet und mein inet bricht alle paar minuten zusammen obwohl wlanverbindung steht. kann das an hoher cpu auslastung liegen?
<witchdoc> x3oo: sonst kannste ja eine ping auf heise.de machen udn das mal ne zeit laufen lassen und dann sehen ob es lost gab
<x3oo> wlan empfang ist gut
<x3oo> witchdoc: ja gute idee
<k1l> x3oo: in die logs gucken, dmesg z.b.
<witchdoc> und parallel auf deinen wlan router pingen, als referenz
<x3oo> 53% packetloss auf 192.168.1.1
<KnigthRider> komisch, wenn ich als root eingeloggt bin (mit "sudo su") kann ich problemlos in mit ">" neue files erstellen. Hat sudo nicht genügend rechte?
<smeexs> so ich fahr dann gleich weg 
<smeexs> zuvor würd ich gerne das update von 11.10 auf 12.04 starten 
<smeexs> rennt das dann von alleine oder werde ich zweitweise etwas gefragt
<x3oo> man wird zwischendruch mal was gefragt, aber mit nen bischen glück gehts bis zur hälfte oder so smeexs 
<smeexs> jthx
<x3oo> ich glaub das komplette runterladen kannste schaffen, danach kommt gluab ich was
<smeexs> jo das wär ja schon was weil ich nehm an genau das wird eh ewig dauern
<smeexs> hatte gestern nur 3 updates zu machen die haben schon ungewöhnlich lang gebraucht 
<x3oo> na geil, html5-youtube ist langsamer als flash-youtube auf meinem notebook
<d0x> hi, wie bekomme ich den hostname von einem pc in meinem netzwerk raus
<d0x> also ich will den hostname zu 192.168.2.157
<deem> d0x: versuch mal "dig <ip>" bzw "host <ip>"
<d0x> deem: leider nix :(
<dreamon> Das 12.04 Image ist 735MB groß.. passt nicht mal auf eine CD.. warum denn des?
<deem> d0x: dann versuchs mal mit nmap oder mit nem einfachen ping
<smeexs> also mein adm desktop image ist 699 groß
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein Problem: Habe das 12.04 Image auf eine CD (700MB) gepackt. Wenn ich nun von der CD aus boote komme ich ins GRUB Menü und habe die Auswahl zwischen Testen, Installieren und Disk checken. Wenn ich nun auf Test gehe gibts eine Meldung: "Error: could't read file". Liegt das vielleicht daran, das das Image garnicht auf eine CD passt? Aber die .iso ist doch knapp unter 700MB (Achja: Es handelt sich um die 64-bit Version). Auch beim 
<deem> !512 > maltee_h 
<kubine>  maltee_h: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dreamon> maltee_h, wie hast das auf 700mb bekommen?
<smeexs> was genau hast du geladen dreamon 
<maltee_h> Meine gedownloadete Iso ist 698,3 MB groß. Hab das mit Brasero versucht auf eine CD zu brennen und er hat erfolgreich gesagt
<smeexs> meine auch
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir link geben?
<maltee_h> Aber warum sagt er dann nen error?
<maltee_h> Muss ich also das Ubuntu Paket auf eine DVD brennen?
<dadrc> maltee_h, checksumme der cd überprüft? cd sich selber überprüfen lassen?
<smeexs> und malte-h brenn die cd nochmal 
<dadrc> und: du hast nicht die ISO auf ne Daten-CD gebrannt, oder?
<dadrc> dreamon, was für ein Link?
<maltee_h> dadrc: Die Checksumme des Images habe ich überprüft, aber nicht der CD. Wie mache ich das denn?
 * deem würde einen usb-stick immer ner cd vorziehen
<smeexs> würde er das machen kann er ja nicht mal booten 
<maltee_h> dadrc: keine Ahnung was das für ne CD ist
<dadrc> maltee_h, kannst du von der CD booten?
<maltee_h> ***deem: Waurm denn USB-Stick vor CD?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, drück mal beim Booten Shift.
<dadrc> Dann kriegst du ein Menü, da gibt es eine Option, um die CD überprüfen zu lassen
<deem> maltee_h: weil es einfacher, wiederverwertbar und schneller ist
<maltee_h> dadrc: Jop. Dann kommt erst dieser Unterstrick, dann rotiert die CD und dann kommt das GRUB-Menü
<maltee_h> Nur bei dem CD-Check hat der sich auch aufgehängt...
<maltee_h> deem: Muss ich dann einfach die ISO Datei so wie sie ist auf einen USB-Stick ziehen??
<dadrc> maltee_h, nein
<deem> maltee_h: ne. ubuntu hat einen usb-stick-creator, bzw das kannst du auch mit dd machen
<dadrc> maltee_h, was hast du denn gerade laufen?
<smeexs> und @dreamon http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<deem> smeexs: das sind aber noch die alten von vorgestern
<maltee_h> dadrc: Aktuell habe ich ganz normal Ubuntu 10.04 gebootet, damit ich mit euch schreiben kann, weil ich ja nochnichtmal 12.04 Testen kann, wegen des errors.
<maltee_h> deem: Kann ich dann auch auf dem USB-Stick Daten lagern oder muss ich den erst einmal formatieren und dann darf nichts anderes Drauf sein als Ubuntu!?
<mogria> maltee_h, der muss formatiert werden
<deem> maltee_h: wenn du das mit dem usb-stick-creator machst, sollte der den freien platz nutzen
<deem> mogria: quatsch
<mogria> es muss aber FAT sein, sonst kann man doch nicht booten?
<deem> nochmal quatsch
<deem> warum sollte das fat sein _müssen_?
<maltee_h> USB Sticks sind doch normalerweise FAT
<deem> du kannst auch ext nehmen oder ntfs wenns spass macht
<mogria> ich kenne viele die nehmen NTFS
<dadrc> maltee_h, dann würd ich empfehlen, den `usb-creator-gtk` zu benutzen. Die Daten auf dem Stick werden dabei gelöscht.
<deem> dadrc: nein. werden sie nicht. der kann nebendran installieren, sofern denn genug platz übrig ist
<dadrc> deem, nur, wenn entsprechende Partitionen auf dem Stick sind
<deem> dadrc: es brauch ja eh nur eine. der nutzt die größte partition, die er findet
<mogria> Seit ich gestern auf 12.04 upgedatet habe funktioniert das audio nicht mehr, ich höre einfach nix, Mikrophon funktioniert aber, (ich hab schon geschaut ob irgendwo gemutet ist, hab auch richtig eingesteckt)
<mogria> was tun?
<dadrc> deem, richtig, die Partition wird aber vorher gelöscht, also sind die Daten darauf weg
<deem> dadrc: warum sollte die partition gelöscht werden?
<d0x> mdns-scan hat mir geholfen
<dadrc> deem, sorry, unpräzise: Die Daten auf der Partition.
<maltee_h> deem: Muss ich denn irgendwas beachten, wenn ich das mit dem USB Stick creator mache?
<deem> maltee_h: da dadrc der meinung ist, dass deine daten gelöscht werden, solltest du sie vorher runterkopieren. dann die iso auswählen, den usbstick auswählen. kopieren. fertig
<maltee_h> Und dann einfach drauf booten, ok
<maltee_h> deem: Wo kann ich mir den denn herunterladen für mein 10.04?
<deem> den was?
<maltee_h> deem: usb-stick-creator
<deem> maltee_h: der ist bereits drauf
<maltee_h> echt?
<deem> irgendwo im menü unter zuebehör oder auf der shell "usb-creator-gtk"
<noli> guten tag, mein ubuntu upgrade ist abgebrochen. über den update-manager lässt es sich nicht wieder aufnehmen. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<deem> noli: wo ist es denn abgebrochen?
<noli> der bildschirm wurde schwarz. auch nach 3 std warten hat sich nicht geändernt. also musste ich den laptop neustarten
<noli> *geändert
<deem> noli: startet das system denn noch?
<noli> ja, auch mit dem neuem kernel
<deem> noli: dann versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install -f"
<maltee_h> @deem & @dadrc: Habs gerade getestet: Der USB Stick Creator löscht keine Daten, sondern nutzt den vorhandenen Speicherplatz :)
<noli> deem, er schlägt mir nur ein autoremove vor
<dadrc> Wenn genug frei ist, ok :)
<deem> sagte ich doch
<deem> noli: dann versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<noli> sudoku, gnomie und musicstores werden zurückgehalten
<maltee_h> deem: Die Frage ist nun: Wenn ich andere Daten draufpacke, ob ich dann immernoch drauf booten kann oder ob da irgendetwas durcheinander kommt
<deem> maltee_h: sollte so funktionieren
<maltee_h> deem: Kann ich den USB Stick auch noch irgendwie mit irgend einem Hash oder sonstwie prüfen, ob das wirklich alles glatt gelaufen ist?
<noli> deem, aber das upgrade wird nicht weiter ausgeführt
<deem> noli: installiert bzw updatet er denn gerade pakete?
<noli> deem, ja, paketliste wird aktualisiert und er hat eben den FF geupdatet
<dadrc> maltee_h, auch der USB-Stick sollte sich selber überprüfen könne
<deem> noli: na mehr ist das release update auch nicht :D
<maltee_h> ok
<maltee_h> Dann teste ich mal und hoffe, das das alles klappt :)
<maltee_h> Danke und ciao :)
<noli> deem, und bei der aktualisierungsverwaltung zeigt er mir aber eine Systemaktualisierung an. die ich aber nicht installieren kann
<mogria>  Seit ich gestern auf 12.04 upgedatet habe funktioniert das audio nicht mehr, ich höre einfach nix, Mikrophon funktioniert aber, (ich hab schon geschaut ob irgendwo gemutet ist, hab auch richtig eingesteckt). In /var/log/upstart/alsa-restore.log steht folgendes http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407677/
<kubine> Title: alsa upstart meldungen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> noli: schau mal unter /etc/apt/source.list welches release da eingetragen ist
<noli> deem, der pfad ist leer
<dadrc> lsb_release -a
<noli> sources.list ^^
<deem> noli: sry. mein fehler. sources.list heißt es
<noli> ahh da ist 11.10 noch eingetragen
<deem> noli: ok. dann gib mal in ein terminal ein "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<noli> deem, keine neuen freigaben gefunden
<deem> hm... dann hat es sich wohl kaputtgegradet...
<noli> lsb_release -a gibt 12.04 aus
<deem> sorry, aber da bin ich dann mit meinem latein am ende
<noli> und einfach eine neue sources.list erstellen?
<yogg> Hi
<ngc2997> wow, für ein lts ist unity und/oder compiz aber ganz schön buggy.. lohnt sich wohl doch, lieber noch auf den point release zu warten
<yogg> Ich habe eine virtuelle ubuntu 12.04 Maschine (virtualisiert unter xen debian6). Die Root partition wurde unter Debian6 mit ext4 formatiert.
<yogg> Wenn ich die virtuelle Maschine nun mit dem externen Debian6 Xen Kernel (2.6.32-5-xen-amd64) starte funktioniert alles einwandfrei
<yogg> Wenn ich allerdings per pygrub mit dem Ubuntu Kernel (3.2.0-23-virtual) starte dann wird die root Partition immer Read Only eingehängt
<yogg> gibt es da irgendein bekannte problem? ext4 sollte doch ext4 sein egal mit was ich es formatiere?
<dreamon> smeexs, Habs nochmal runtergeladen wieder 735.4MB groß.. genauso wie vorher. Obwohl im download 701mb steht.. seltsamst
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt.
<maltee_h> Hallo, ich bins wieder ;)
<maltee_h> Habe jetzt Ubuntu erfolgreich von einem USB Stick aus upgegraded. Auf dem Rechner ist Windows 7 und (jetzt) Ubuntu 12.04 drauf. Wenn ich ihn starte, bekomme ich von grub einen Fehler.
<maltee_h> error: invalid arch independent ELF magic. Darunter steht dann grub rescue> und ich kann dort etwas eingeben
<maltee_h> Was tun?
<deem> maltee_h: du hast dein ubuntu mit dem usb-stick geupdatet? warum hast du nicht einfach ein "do-release-upgrade" auf dem system aufgeführt?
<maltee_h> deem: Das wusste ich nicht.. Jetzt ists zu spät :D Also, was tun?
<deem> keine ahnung. klingt fast so, als hättest du dein bestehendes system gelöscht und neuinstalliert. vermutlich ist da irgendwie noch ein alter grub drauf
<deem> der muss runter
<maltee_h> Und wie mache ich das jetzt am besten?
<koegs> womit vergleiche ich am besten zwei verzeichnisse? also auch ob die dateien darin vom inhalt identisch sind?
<yogg> koegs: md5sum + eventuell diff?
<dreamon>  koegs, Mit krusader gibts einen Punkt (ordner vergleichen)
<koegs> krusader benutze ich nicht :)
<deem> maltee_h: live-cd booten und grub neuinstallieren
<deem> !grub > maltee_h 
<kubine>  maltee_h: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<joschi> koegs: diff -r
<maltee_h> deem: Nochmal auf die Frage, warum nicht do-release-upgrade: Weil mir gestern http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04 empfohlen wurde, und es dort auch mit CD/Usb gemacht wird
<kubine> Title: How do I upgrade from 10.04 or 11.10 to 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> koegs, Krusader -> bearbeiten -> Ordner vergleichen
<koegs> [15:52:53] <+koegs> krusader benutze ich nicht :)
<dreamon> koegs, Ist schnell installiert ;)
<deem> maltee_h: hast du denn dieses "upgrade 11.10 to 12.04" bei der installation angehackt?
<maltee_h> deem: Wie meinst du das?
<deem> maltee_h: na das,w as da in der anleitung beschrieben steht
<maltee_h> Das Troubleshooting? Jop
<koegs> danke, joschi
<maltee_h> deem: Wo finde ich denn da GRUB neuinstallieren!?
<deem> maltee_h: was meinst du mit troubleshooting?
<deem> maltee_h: ich rede von diesem bild. http://i.stack.imgur.com/QB7SV.png
<maltee_h> deem: Was ganz unten steht im Artikel. Aber ist das jetzt nicht egal? Ich will ja nur, das ich meinen Rechner vernünftig booten kann und will deshalb den Fehler wegbekommen
<maltee_h> Bei dem Bild habe ich natürlich upgrade gewählt
<deem> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Bootloader-wiederherstellen 
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> maltee_h: dort kannst du dir die root-directory-variante oder die chroot-variante aussuchen
<maltee_h> deem: Ok, danke erstmal. Dort bei root-directory hat er 2 Möglichkeiten. Leider weiß ich nicht, was meine boot-Partition ist. Wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<maltee_h> Immerhin ist da ja Windows 7 und Ubuntu drauf...
<deem> maltee_h: das sollte egal sein. wichtig ist, dass du grub im mbr installierst und die partition von ubuntu mountest, die das verzeichnis /boot enthält
<deem> die partition kannst du dir mit "sudo fdisk -l" ausgeben lassen
<balancer> hat hier einer vboxadm im einsatz und kann mir sagen, ob das alte maildir format noch möglich ist?
<maltee_h> deem: Ok, und welches sda[ZAHL] brauche ich?
<deem> maltee_h: das kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten. nopaste doch mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<deem> !nopaste > maltee_h 
<kubine>  maltee_h: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<maltee_h> deem: auf sda4 ist die extended, auf sda5 ist die linux swap, auf sda6 ist main und auf sda7 ist home
<maltee_h> deem: Im Wiki steht "Ubuntu-System". Also muss ich dann sda6 nehmen, was bei mir dann also main ist?
<maltee_h> deem: Oder brauche ich die home, swap oder die "übergeordnete" (extended)?
<deem> maltee_h: wenn sda6 ein /boot beinhaltet, dann ist das die richtige. bzw unter /boot sollte dann auch ein verzeichnis grub sein
<maltee_h> ok, super. Ich teste es mal, mom
<maltee_h> deem: Warte: Muss ich dann "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt" oder "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/boot " machen??
<deem> ersteres
<maltee_h> deem: Super! Hat alles funktioniert und 12.04 ist gebootet. Dann werde ich mal ordentlich einstelllen :9
<maltee_h> deem: Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe :) ciao :)
<dreamon> sda=Windows, sdb=d: bei Windows, habe Ubuntu installiert(12.04) Leider kommt kein grub2 menu beim starten. Er hat aber sdb verkleinert und hinten hin installiert. Muß wohl grub auf sda?
<ansgar_> hallo
<dadrc> dreamon, grub muss auf die Platte, von der du bootest
<ansgar_> ich hab n problem: ich habe gestern ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.04 aktualisiert , dabei auch den kernel aktualisiert. seitdem funktioniert der fritz wlan-stick nicht mehr 
<dadrc> ansgar_, funktioniert nicht mehr ist nicht sonderlich präzise. was genau passiert denn (nicht)?
<TomTom> guten tag. gibts irgendwo einen PPA für Sun/Oracle JDK 1.6/7 ?  ppa:eugenesan  und  ppa:webupd8team funktionieren nicht weil oracle wohl die download url geändert hat
<jpds> TomTom: Nein.
<TomTom> juhu ;-/ das manuelle gefrickel ist sowas von 70er ;)
<ansgar_> dadrc: angeschlossen wirds, die lampe für ne usb-verbindung leuchtet auch - allerdings bekomm ich keinerlei verbindung zum router
<dadrc> ansgar_, dann mal bitte dmesg in 'nen Pastebin
<ansgar_> okay, moment
<Sh4DoxXx> hey jemand nen bissi zeit mir beim einrichten meines laptops zu helfen ? habe heute frisch ubuntu 12.04 draufgemacht und brauche nun etwas hilfe...
<ansgar_> dadrc: http://textsave.de/?p=114922
<kubine> Title: textsave - your place for textsharing (at textsave.de)
<dadrc> !frag > Sh4DoxXx 
<kubine>  Sh4DoxXx: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Sh4DoxXx> ok
<dreamon> dadrc, War eine Automatische Installation. Mich wundert das er das nicht selbst gemacht hat. Ist das Normal?
<dadrc> dreamon, keine Ahnung, kann ich dir so nicht sagen
<Sh4DoxXx> also ich brauche hilfe wie ich meinen i5 prozessor regeln kann das er wie unter windoof nur das nutzt was er brauch und dazu noch hybrid gpu hab ne nvidea geforce gt630m und ne intel hd 3000 drinne ... geht mir um den akku und der lap wird auch sehr warm im vergleich zu windoof
<dreamon> Sh4DoxXx, Welches Ubuntu? 
<dadrc> ansgar_, das sieht für mich nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch aus
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sh4DoxXx> ubuntu 12.04
<dadrc> Sh4DoxXx, für die beiden Grafikkarten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Nvidia_Optimus
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Optimus › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Der Prozessor sollte sich eigentlich automatisch takten
<dadrc> Hier sind ein paar Möglichkeiten, das zu überprüfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<ansgar_> dadrc: und wie soll ich das ohne internetverbindung installieren?
<kubine> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ansgar_, wenn du auf keine Art und Weise Internet rankriegst, halt von packages.ubuntu.com runterladen und per USB-Stick rüber
<Sh4DoxXx> ok, wodran könnte es sonst liegen, dass der lap ziemlich warm is ?
<ansgar_> alles klar, werd ich dann wohl so machen - geht das denn auch fürn fritz! wlan stick?
<ansgar_> nicht der N...
<dadrc> ansgar_, nach dem, was im dmesg steht, würd ich davon ausgehen
<dadrc> Garantieren kann ich es nicht, aber den Versuch sollte es wert sein.
<dadrc> Sh4DoxXx, überprüf halt mal, ob der Prozessor sich sauber taktet
<ansgar_> alles klar
<Sh4DoxXx> @ dadrc wie kann ich das tun ? -> newbie und so :/
<ansgar_> sollte ich das paket usb-modeswitch-data auch nehmen?
<dadrc> Sh4DoxXx, siehe verlinkter Wikiartikel von oben
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<kubine> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ansgar_, jo, wird doch benötigt
<ansgar_> dadrc, alles klar, ich werds versuchen - bis gleich
<Sh4DoxXx> ok danke schonmal ... muss ich auch nen anderen oder nur den optimus treiber unter dem punkt nhmen ?
<Sh4DoxXx> hat sich erklärt, is mit drin scheinbar
<dadrc> Sh4DoxXx, Support nur hier im Channel, dann hat auch der Rest was davon.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, bin jetzt erstmal weg.
<maltee_h> Hallo. Ich habe 2 Bildschirme und gerade an den "Monitor" Einstellungen gespielt. Dann wurde der eine Bildschirm aufeinmal blau und es tat sich nichtsmehr, wodurch ich den PC brutal beenden musste.
<maltee_h> Jetzt sind alle meine installierten Programme weg. Alle Persönlichen Datein im /home Ordner sind weiterhin vorhanden. Was kann ich tun?
<maltee_h> Auch die Treiber usw. sind nichtmehr da.
<ansgar_> dadrc: das mitm usb-modeswitch sollte automatisch ablaufen? oder muss ich noch was machen?
<maltee_h> Es muss also, wärend ich die Monitor Einstellungen geändert habe, irgendetwas passiert sein. Könntet ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: "Die Treiber sind nicht mehr da"? Wie hast Du das ermittelt?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Weil ich ja 2 Bildschirme habe und der eine nichtmehr geht
<maltee_h> Außerdem sind alle Programme weg
<maltee_h> Es scheint also so, also würde die System-Partition komplett erneuert worden sein und die Home-Partition nicht angerührt.
<bullgard4> maltee_h: "und der eine nichtmehr geht": Das heißt, der andere Bildschirm zeigt ein Bild?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: jop. Über den schreibe ich ja gerade
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Ich habe ja auch z.B. Apache installiert, aber es gibt auch keinen /etc/www Ordner mehr. Alle installierten Programme sind weg
<maltee_h> So, als würde die Systempartition einmal komplett "neuinstalliert" worden sein
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Wenn der andere Bildschitrm ein Bild zeigt und Du über den anderen Bildschirm schreiben kannst, dann sind nicht "alle Treiber nicht mehr da".
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Auch Deine Aussage: "Alle installierten Programme sind weg." ist falsch.
<maltee_h> Alle manuell installierten Programme sind weg
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Bitte poste mal in einem NoPaste-Service den Inhalt Deiner Datei /var/log/dmesg.0
<maltee_h> Ich hatte z.B. Gimp installiert. Vor ca. einer Stunde war es noch da
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Die komplette Datei oder nur einen bestimmten Teil?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Läuft Dein X-Server noch?
<bullgard4> maltee_h:  die komplette Datei.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Welcher X-Server?
<bullgard4> Praktisch jede Ubuntu-Distribution verwendet das Programm "X-Server". Kennst Du das nicht?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Nein, sorry. Bin noch ein Linux Anfänger...
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Gib auf der Kommandozeile den folgenden Befehl ein: '~$ ps aux | grep Xorg'. Was erhältst Du als Ausgabe? (Ohne die Apostrophs und ohne das ~ und ohne das $.)
<bullgard4> (Aber mit Enter am Ende.)
<Agrigor> Hallo Allerseits, kenn jemand eine Möglichkeit um sich per Script auszuloggen? Ziel ist ein Icon in unity, welches per Script den aktuellen User ausloggt, und sich per lightdm in eine andere Oberfläche (xbmc) einloggt... Denkt ihr das wäre realisierbar?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Es ist ja nicht schlimm, ein Anfänger zu sein.  Jeder hat einmal klein angefangen.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Ausgabe: malteee   4131  0.0  0.0  15084   928 pts/2    S+   17:56   0:00 grep Xorg
<Wolfsherz> hallo, die einstellungen für maus-sensitivität haben bei mir keine wirkung, die maus ist immer gleich (zu) schnell... irgendwelche ideen?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Was gibt '~$ lsb_release -a' aus?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/950093/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Ist die dmesg.0 Datei bei dir angekommen?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Du hast also das neueste Ubuntu. 
<maltee_h> jop
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Die Datei dmesg.0 ist bei mir nicht angekommen.
<maltee_h> Habs ja heute erst installiert. Wollte dann den Desktop anpassen, parallel sind noch Updates gefahren und wupps hat sich das ding aufgehängt
<maltee_h> Und dann musste ich es Brutal beenden mit dem Ausschalter...
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Hier ist die NoPaste Sache von der Log Datei: http://pastebin.com/Cq1r3tdv
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cgr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Vor "Brutal Beenden" sollte man erst noch ein paar sachen probieren. (zB. STRG+Alt+F2 und auch die SysReq-Tastenkombinationen)
<maltee_h> Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich beim nächsten mal beachten. Aber jetzt ists leider zu spät...
<jokrebel> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Datei /var/log/dmesg.0 geshćhrieben wurde, hattest Du keinen Ethernet-Zugang über eth0. Hast Du im Moment Internetzugang?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Jop, sonst könnte ich ja nicht mit euch reden. Lag daran, weil ich außversehen die falschen Einstellungen in eth0 hatte
<bullgard4> maltee_h: NoPste bitte nun den Inhalt der Datei /var/log/syslog.  Vielleicht kann ich dort auf die Schnelle etwas entdecken.
<bullgard4> s/NoPste/NoPaste/
<maltee_h> bullgard4: http://pastebin.com/6Ws1Zk1r
<kubine> Title: Apr 27 16:25:27 malteee-p7-1023de kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<xubuntu449> gg
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Ich kann keine ganz grundsätzlichen Fehler finden in diesem Log. --  Mit welchem Programm machst Du gerade IRC?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Aktuell bin ich in Firefox unterm webchat drinne....
<maltee_h> Sonst hatte ich immer Pidgin, das ist jetzt aber futsch ;)
<bullgard4> Aha, Firefox funktioniert.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Jaja, LibreOffice usw. ist ja auch alles drauf.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Wie gesagt: Nur meine selbst installierten Programme sind futsch
<bullgard4> Kannst Du den Update-Manager starten?
<bullgard4> = Aktualisierungsverwaltung
<maltee_h> Klar, waurm auch nicht!?
<maltee_h> Habe auch 4 Aktualisierungen hier
<erad> hallo zusammen...kann mir jemand sagen ob es auf ubuntu_com noch eine möglichkeit gibt die desktop und server/cloud version 11.10 zu laden? bin iw nicht in der lage sie zu finden
<maltee_h> s/4/14
<bullgard4> Dann starte ihn und versuche, neue Aktualisierungen herunterzuladen. Geht das?
<maltee_h> klar.
<maltee_h> Es geht ja alles einwandfrei. Ich ärgere mich nur, das meine Programme futsch sind
<ppq> erad: http://swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-release/
<kubine> Title: Index of /pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-release/ (at swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de)
<erad> danke vielmals :')
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Und wenn das geht, dann installiere Pidgin. Geht das?
<maltee_h> Mache ich gleich. Ich ziehe mir erst die Updates ;)
<bullgard4> Ja, bitte. (Du sagtest mir aber eben, daß das schon gelungen sei!)
<maltee_h> ja, der installiert gerade die Aktualisierungen
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Vermutlich werden Deine vermissten Programme nach erneuter Installation (wegen beits vorhandenen Konfigurationsdateien) wieder wie gewohnt funktioniere. Bei einer Distributions-Aktuallisierung ist es schon mal nötig manches zu entfernen.
<bullgard4> ok. Gut. --  Melde Dich, wenn die 4 installiert sind.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Aber nachdem ich 12.04 drauf hatte, war ja noch alles da. Durch die Installation des Grafikkartentreibers/Monitoreinstellungen ist mein PC angehängt und nach einem reboot waren die Programme weg
<bullgard4> Was meinst Du mit "angehängt"?
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Nach dem Upgrade _gefolgt_von_Reboot_ war noch alles da? Oder halt nur einfach vor dem (nötigen) Neustart?
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Ich habe das Upgrade gemacht und den PC ausgeschaltet, USB Stick abgezogen, gebootet. Danach waren alle Programme und Datein da, so wie es sollte
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Dann hat mir Ubuntu Treiberupdates für meine Grafikkarte vorgeschlagen. Diese habe ich installiert und während dessen an meinen Monitoren gespielt.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Und ein Blick in die Details der Liste, was alles Upgedatet, Installiert und Deinstalliert wird, hätte Dir _vorher_ schon entsprechendes mitgeteilt.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Dabei hat sich der Computer aufgehängt, wodurch ich ihn neustarten musste. Danach waren alle manuell installierten Programme weg
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Sind Deine 4 Aktualisierungen nun installiert?
<maltee_h> Es sind 14 und sie sind gleich fertig. Bei Dorf DSL dauert das ein paar Minuten länger, sorry
<bullgard4> maltee_h: You don't have to be sorry.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Ich fürchte, dass Deine Paketverwaltung klemmt, da Du "hart" ausgeschalten hast obwohl noch ein größeres Update lief.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Und kann man da irgendwas machen? Weil das Softwarecenter z.B. funktioniert. Und er sagt, das ich z.B. Gimp nicht intsalliert habe, obwohl es das früher  war.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Mach mal ein terminal auf und führe: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und und No!paste denn kompletten Output bitte.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > maltee_h
<kubine>  maltee_h: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<maltee_h> bullgard4: MELD weil Pidgin installiert ist
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Jetzt kannst Du auch die anderen Programme installieren, die Du noch vermißt.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ich finde, man sollte erst mal prüfen, ob die Paketverwaltung ohne Fehler läuft…
<bullgard4> Ja, das ist sorgfältiges Vorgehen. Aber die Aktualisierungsverwaltung hat ja nicht gemeckert.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Was gar nichts sagt. Und auch bei querliegendem apt-get ist u.U. noch möglich etwas zu installieren - ratsam aber nicht, weil das dann auch eine "Verschlimmbesserung" nach sich ziehen kann.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Wenn die Aktualisierungverwaltung nkeinen Fehler wirft, ist das schon sehr viel wert. Aber Du hast recht:  "auch bei querliegendem apt-get ist u.U. noch möglich etwas zu installieren - ratsam aber nicht, weil das dann auch eine "Verschlimmbesserung" nach sich ziehen kann."
<jokrebel> Es verschwinden nicht einfach so alle möglichen Programme nur weil ich den Netzstecker ziehe während _nur_ der Grafiktreiber aktuallisiert wird. Entweder lief da mehr (und eben nicht nur der Treiber) oder es ist halt da, aber in unmöglichem Zustand. IMHO
<bullgard4> Das sehe ich ähnlich.
<maltee_h> bullgard4 & jokrebel: Und was soll ich jetzt tun?
<maltee_h> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade???
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Hast Du die vermißten Pakete schon installiert?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Bis jetzt nur Pidgin.
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Mach das, was jokrebel vorgeschlagen hat, zuerst. (Zur Sicherheit.)
<dooid1234> hallo, nutze 11.10, mein problem: der starter ist dauerhaft eingeblendet, wär jetzt nicht so schlimm wenn das die apps erkennen würden, aber so ist immer die linke seite abgeschnitten und dadurch kann ich z.b. den zurück-button nicht drücken. Ich hab schon so ziemlich jeden tipp im internet probiert und apps wie ccsm funktionieren auch nicht :(
<bullgard4> dooid1234: Welche grafische Oberfläche verwendest Du?
<dooid1234> lightdm
<bullgard4> dooid1234: lightdm ist ein Fenstermanager und keine grafische Oberfläche.
<dooid1234> kann man das abrufen? hab schon ziemlich viel mit --replace gearbeitet
<bullgard4> Was meinst Du mit "das"?
<dooid1234> die grafische oberfläche
<dooid1234> welche ich aktuell verwende
<dAnjou> bullgard4: ich nehme an, unity
<dAnjou> keine andere desktopumgebung schneidet links mit nem starter was ab
<dAnjou> per default
<dAnjou> helfen kann ich nicht, gnome-shell hier
<dooid1234> dann ists normal unity-2d
<bullgard4> dooid1234: Ich kann Dir auch nicht helfen, weil ich auch kein Unity verwende.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Bekommen wir das noch?  <ZITAT:>  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und No!paste denn kompletten Output bitte.
<bullgard4> dooid1234: Möglicherweise findest Du eine relevante Fehlermeldung in ~/.xsession-errors.
<dooid1234> so einen ordner gibts nicht bei mir
<Eremit53> Es ist eine Textdatei
<RedNifre> Hallo Experten!
<dooid1234> Inhalt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407687/
<kubine> Title: unity › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedNifre> Ich brauche hier mal Hilfe bei der Installation von 12.04. Nach dem Bildschirm mit "Tastatur = Mensch im Hamsterball" kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit einem blinkenden flachen Cursor oben links.
<RedNifre> Also der gleiche Bildschirm wie auch vor dem "Tastatur = Hamsterball"-Screen.
<RedNifre> Das CD-Laufwerk macht dann noch ne Weile irgendetwas, aber nach ner Minute hört es auf, der schwarze Bildschirm mit Cursor bleibt.
<RedNifre> Der Rechner ist ganz neu, habe schon mal probeweise Windows 8 und Kubuntu 10.04 installiert, hat beides geklappt.
<RedNifre> Warum könnte Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Probleme machen?
<RedNifre> Oder kann ich irgendwo eine Log-Ausgabe sehen?
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Sorry, war erst essen
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Hier der Paste: http://pastebin.com/SR6Sq8cc
<kubine> Title: Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease Ign http://extras.ubun - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Kein Problem ;-) aber auch ich sitzt nicht ständig vorm Rechner.
<Eremit53> dooid1234: Tritt das Problem auch bei einem neu angelegten Benutzer auf?
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Was aber erst die erste Hälfte (und dann auch noch _ohne_ den eingetippten Befehl) ist.
<dooid1234> ich check das mal kurz
<maltee_h> jorkebel: Nope. Das fängt nach der Zeile vom Befehl an und endet vor der anderen.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Hier nochmal, damit du es mir glaubst: http://pastebin.com/TqL0W18a    :) :)
<kubine> Title: malteee@malteee-p7-1023de:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Alle ok. Du kannst Du Deine gewünschten Pakete installieren.
<bullgard4> s/kannst Du/kannst nun/
<dooid1234> bei einem neuen konto gehts
<dooid1234> ist bloß bei meinem
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Hm.. Ok. Hätte noch gerne gewusst, wo der Fehler nun herkam
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Nun, jokrebel hat da eine Vermutung geäußert, und der schließe ich mich an.
<balancer> ähm kann mir jemand nen tip geben, wir ich einen ordner packe inkl den unterordnern mit einem . am anfang?
<maltee_h> Und die ist...?
<dooid1234> würd mich auch interessieren, damit ich das endlich loswerde
<apollo13> tar -cf bla.tar .
<bekks> tar cvzf ../ordner.tar.gz ordner/
<bullgard4> maltee_h: "[18:37]	jokrebel	maltee_h: Ich fürchte, dass Deine Paketverwaltung klemmt, da Du "hart" ausgeschalten hast obwohl noch ein größeres Update lief."
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Was ich aber witzig finde: Der NVIDIA Treiber, den ich installiert habe, wo das System hängen geblieben ist, ist noch drauf
<balancer> bekks so fehlen eben die unter ordner von order mit einem . am anfang
<balancer> also z.b. ordner/.unterordner fehlt dann
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Was soll ich dazu sagen? So ist es nun, und Du mußt von der gewonnenen Erkenntnis ausgehend, weitermachen.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Kannst du mir dann vielleicht helfen, meinen 2. Bildschirm ans laufen zu kriegen?
<maltee_h> Unter Monitore -> Bildschirme erkennen findet er nichts
<bullgard4> maltee_h: (Wahrscheinlich eher weniger.) Du hast zwei Monitore in Verwendung?
<bekks> balancer: Das ist technisch unmöglich, dass die dann fehlen.
<bekks> Das funktioniert hier seit > 10 Jahren problemlos.
<Eremit53> dooid1234: Wenn das Problem nur bei deinem Account Auftritt  ist es eine Einstellungssache. Schau mal bei Ubuntuusers, ob man die Einstellungen für Unity irgendwie zurücksetzen kann.
<maltee_h> bullgard3: Ich habe eine Grafikkarte mit 2 Anschlüssen. An dem VGA Anschluss ist ein Bildschirm und einer via HDMI
<maltee_h> *bullgard4
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Der Bildschirm via VGA geht, der über HDMI nicht.
<maltee_h> bekks: bekks hatte letztes mal das Problem bei mir gelöst
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Das Programm xrandr gibt vernünftige Ausgaben aus?
<maltee_h> bullgard4: xrandr???
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Ja.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Das riecht mir nach einem Einstellungsfehler für Deine Grafikkarte.  --  Ich google mal.
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Hier gibt es Hintergrundinfo: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<kubine> Title: Xorg RandR 1.2 - ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Nach dem ganzen tumult starte ich erstmal meine Kiste neu und komme dann mal mit Pidgin rein. Bis gleich :)
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Ja.
<leszek> hi
<maltee_h> Soo... schon viel besser :)
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Soll heißen es geht wieder wesentlich mehr?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Nämlich?
<maltee_h> jokrebel & bullgard4: Habe jetzt ja Pidgin usw. alles nochmal manuell installiert. Und hier im pidgin ist es im IRC wesentlich schöner
<maltee_h> Jetzt will ich aber erstmal meinen 2. Bildschirm ans laufen bekommen..
<bullgard4> Ach so.
<RedNifre> Was kann ich denn machen, wenn sich Ubuntu nicht installieren lässt?
<jokrebel> maltee_h: IRC und Pidgin? Das kann nicht toll sein ;-/
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Hier gibt es weitere Hintergrundinformationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview
<kubine> Title: Dualview › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> RedNifre: Woher weißt Du, daß es sich nicht instllieren läßt?
<RedNifre> Sowohl von CD als auch von USB-STick bekomme ich nach dem Bildschirm mit der Tastatur und dem Mänchen im Kreis nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem blinkenden Cursor.
<RedNifre> Nach 3 Minuten bleibt dann auch das CD-Laufwerk stehen und es passiert gar nichts mehr.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Wie das geht, weiß ich ja. Das Problem ist, das er den 2. Bildschirm via HDMI garnicht erkennt
<RedNifre> Irgendwann schaltet sich der Bildschirm dann ab, lässt sich aber aktivieren, indem ich die Maus schubse (Obwohl der schwarze Bildschirm mit dem blinkenden Cursor gar keinen Mauszeiger hat)
<RedNifre> Kann ich mir irgendwo anzeigen lassen, woran es überhaupt scheitert? :/
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: installiere mit der alternate cd
<smeexs> rednife der blinkende cursor kommt gleich nach dem bios , noch bevor etwas von ubuntu zu lesen ist ?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Deine Grafikkarte ist hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabeger%C3%A4te/Grafikkarten aufgeführt?
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarten › Ausgabegeräte › Hardwaredatenbank › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Uff.. Was habe ich denn nochmal für eine? ^^ Gibts da auch einen schönen befehl zum prüfen?
<RedNifre> smeexs ja und nein. Erst kommt der blinkende Cursor, dann kommt der violette Bildschirm mit Tastatur und Männchen im Kreis, dann wieder der blinkende Cursor.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn die alternate cd?
<bullgard4> maltee_h: lspci | grep VGA
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: ein reines installationsmedium ohne live betrieb des systems
<RedNifre> Klingt gut, ich schau mal...
<RedNifre> ...allerdings komme ich ja gar nicht bis zum Auswahlbildschirm, ob ich live oder Installation will...
<maltee_h> bullgard4: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de5
<Blosch> Wenn ich auf #kubuntu-de niemanden antreffe, kann ich dann, da ja der Durchsatz noch überschaubar ist, eine Amarokspezifische Frage auch hier stellen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<smeexs> mir is net klar was du mit tastatur und männchen im kreis meinst ^^
<RedNifre> Ich glaube das ist irgendwas für Behinderte oder so?
<smeexs> rednife die bootreihenfolge hast du geändert ?
<RedNifre> Wenn du die Install-CD startest kommt unten dieses Bild: "Tastatur = (männchen)"
<RedNifre> Klar, das ist doch auch eindeutig ein Ubuntu-Installer-Screen mit diesem violetten Hintergrund und diesem Tastatur... ach, ich such mal nen screenshot...
<smeexs> ok rednife 
<smeexs> weil ich hab auch schon lila bios gesehn ,, aber wenn du sagst das is eindeutig der ubuntu schirm glaub ich dir das natürlich 
<smeexs> ist das die erste ubuntu cd von 12.04 die du gebrannt hast ?
<RedNifre> jein, ich hatte vor ein paar tagen Release Candidate 2 gebrannt, gleiches Problem.
<RedNifre> Außerdem habe ich das richtige Release auch mal auf USB-Stick gepackt, gleiches Problem.
<smeexs> stimmt doch gar net 
<smeexs> du hattest erst doch gar kein bild 
<maltee_h> bekks: Bist du da?
<RedNifre> ja, da hing das Kabel ja auch am falschen Ausgang.
<RedNifre> Das hatte ich aber gelöst :o)
<smeexs> hm dann kanns eigentlich nur an der nicht unterstützen oder fehlerhaften hardware liegen 
<RedNifre> Die Hardware ist recht neu, sollte aber funktionieren (Win8 läuft ja)
<RedNifre> Ich google mal ein Bisschen nach Problemen mit der Grafikkarte, aber eigentlich sollte NVidia ja immer gut laufen...
<Blosch> Ich versuche gerade Fehlerquellen auszuschließen, bräuchte also im Prinzip jemanden mit Kubuntu 12.04: Amarok 2.5.0 bricht mit aktueller gstreamer-Version bei zwei bestimmten Podcast-Streams (und nur da) nach ziemlich genau 10 Minuten ab...
<smeexs> ok dann halt nicht unterstützt 
<smeexs> glaub ich eher nicht das es an der grafikkarte liegt , da würdest du nicht mal kurz einen screen sehn 
<RedNifre> hm, dann bin ich ratlos.
<smeexs> jo schaut schlecht aus 
<dadrc> Blosch, hab keins da, aber hast du Amarok schon mal aus 'nem Terminal gestartet und geguckt, ob das sinnvolle Fehlermeldungen produziert?
<Blosch> Der naheliegendste Schritt kommt einem natürlich nie in den Sinn... mach ich jetzt erst mal, thx dadrc 
<RedNifre> kann ich mir irgendwie anzeigen lassen, was der installer genau macht? Damit ich sehe, wie weit er kommt?
<smeexs> das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt 
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: in der kernelzeile das quiet rausnehmen
<smeexs> so wie bei knoppix wo da ein text runter rattert und wenn was nicht passt ..FAIL
<Blosch> brb
<RedNifre> Bitte was?
<bekks> smeexs: Wovon redest du?
<smeexs> früher konnte man bei einer linux installation jeden schrit mitlesen was gerade gemacht wird (bei knoppix ist das noch immer so) 
<leszek> smeexs: starte den installer von der konsole bzw. dem terminal
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: afaik bei der tastatur und dem männchen esc drücken, dann erscheint ein menü. dort mit F4 dann die kernelzeile editieren
<smeexs> es geht net um mich sondern um rednife 
<RedNifre> ich schau mal...
<smeexs> er möchte eine erstinstall durch führen aber die cd bleibt einfach stehn noch bevor er irgend etwas auswählen kann
<bullgard4> maltee_h: Ich habe mehhrere Telefonate und kann Dir nicht mehr helfen.
<RedNifre> klasse, esc bringt mich in den installer! Verrückt.
<leszek> RedNifre: hmm... nutzt du ne LiveCD ? Warum nicht nen USB Stick. Evtl. klappts ja damit
<RedNifre> Kann jetzt sogar die Sprache auswählen.
<RedNifre> USB stick war genau das gleiche problem.
<maltee_h> bullgard4: Ok, kein Problem
<RedNifre> Aber auf dem Bildschirm mit der Tastatur und dem Männchen ESC zu drücken hat mich schon mal zu einer Sprachauswahl gebracht. :)
<leszek> RedNifre: md5 summe der iso hast du gecheckt ?
<RedNifre> Ich schau mal, wie weit ich komme, afk...
<jokrebel> .oO( von welchem "Männchen" ist denn da immer die Rede? Kann mich nicht erinnern sowas gesehen zu haben )
<RedNifre> ja, md5 passt
<maltee_h> Dann mal an ALLE: Kann mir irgendwer bzgl. dem Anschluss eines 2. Bildschirms helfen?
<bekks> maltee_h: Bestimmt.
<smeexs> jo das frag ich mich auch die ganze zeit schon jokreb
<maltee_h> bekks: Ah, sehr gut :) Habe 12.04, 1 Grafikkarte. Mein aktueller Bildschirm ist via VGA angeschlossen. Der HDMI Bildschirm läuft nicht...
<RedNifre> ICh finde leider keinen Screenshot.
<RedNifre> Es ist halt der erste Bildschirm, den man überhaupt sieht, wenn man die LiveCD bootet.
<smeexs> aber ich hab auch schon seit nem monat nicht mehr neu gestartet
<RedNifre> Der Bildschirm ist violett, unten in der Mitte ist ein bild von einer Tastatur, ein = und ein Männchen im Kreis. (Was auch immer das heißen mag)
<bekks> maltee_h: "Läuft nicht" heisst was? Und was für eine Grafikkarte hast Du?
<jokrebel> smeexs: Seit nem Monat keinen Reboot mehr? Aber vermutlich mehrfache Updates? Puh! Da kann die Fehlersuche schwer werden…
<leszek> RedNifre: das ist der Bootloader der CD xD
<RedNifre> Anscheinend heißt es "Drücke jetzt ESC, damit es nicht bei einem schwarzen Bildschirm mit weißem Cursor stecken bleibt"
<leszek> hier müsstest du einfach abwarten und das teil sollte booten
<RedNifre> tut es halt nicht.
<smeexs> hab keine fehler 
<maltee_h> bekks: Läuft nicht heißt Bildschirm sagt "No Signal". Zur Grafikkarte sagt Ubuntu "NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de5"
<RedNifre> Also jetzt sieht es schon wieder schlecht aus...
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: hast du denn mit F4 die kernelzeile geändert?
<bekks> maltee_h: Nopaste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von lspci
<RedNifre> Konnte die Sprache wählen, dann auf "Installieren" gehen, jetzt scheint es wieder beim schwarzen Bildschirm mit weißem Cursor oben links festgefroren zu sein.
<Frickelpit> natürlich
<RedNifre> Nein, nach ESC kam ja gleich die Sprachwahl...
<smeexs> das ist kein festfrieren 
<RedNifre> Ok, ich probiers nochmal mit der Kernelzeile...
<maltee_h> bekks: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/0sPShR5p
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> maltee_h: Und welchen Grafiktreiber verwendest Du?
<RedNifre> Also mit F4 bekomme ich nur "Normal", "CD/DVD mit Treiber-Aktualisierung benutzen" und "OEM-Installation (für den Vertrieb)"?
<maltee_h> bekks: Ganz ehrlich: Keine Ahnung.
<bekks> Dann finds raus :)
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: mhm … dann müsste es eine andere taste sein, F6 evtl
<RedNifre> da gibt es nur acpi=off, noapic nolapic edd=on nodmraid nomodeset Nur freie Software
<maltee_h> bekks: Also manuell habe ich keinen installiert...
<bekks> maltee_h: ... :)
<maltee_h> bekks: Bei xrandr erkennt er auch nur einen Bildschirm (screen 0 (das VGA Ding)) und der sagt auch nocht "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<RedNifre> ah, mit links/rechts kann ich die kernelzeile ändern...
<RedNifre> so, jetzt mal ohne quiet installieren...
<smeexs> bin schon gespannt rednifre ^^
<RedNifre> Was ist denn [drm] nouveau
<bekks> RedNifre: Ein Hinweis des nouveau-Treibers.
<Frickelpit> der freie treiber für nvidia
<RedNifre> also irgendwie kommt nichts mehr nach attempting to load BIOS image from PRAMIN \ ... appears to be valid \ BIT BIOS found \ Bios version 70.26.20.00
<bekks> maltee_h: Und welchen Treiber verwendest du nun? Das steht in der Xorg.0.log
<RedNifre> der gibt mir das aus.
<smeexs> ist das ein windows 8 pc ??
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: welche grafikkarte hast du?
<smeexs> ne kanns ja noch nicht geben 
<RedNifre> Nein, es ist ein PC ohne Betriebssystem, auf dem Win8 Consumer Preview gut läuft.
<RedNifre> Hab ne Nvidia GTX550 Ti 1GB
<Frickelpit> das ist völlig egal, was da wie gut drauf läuft
<RedNifre> Ging mir nur darum, dass die Hardware wohl in Ordnung ist (Hätte ja bei einem neu gekauften PC auch anders sein können)
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: ich vermute mal, dass nouveau die noch nicht unterstützt
<RedNifre> Kubuntu 10.04 ließ sich booten (allerdings mit falscher Bildschirmauflösung)
<Frickelpit> möglichkeit wäre entweder mit der alternate installieren oder mit xforcevesa als kernelparameter starten
<maltee_h> bekks: Wo denn da? Die Datei ist so unheimlich groß... :D
<RedNifre> Die Alternate lade ich bereits runter, dauert noch 10 Minuten, dann probier ich die.
<RedNifre> ich probier mal xforcevesa solange alternate noch runterläd.
<p01nt3r> hat unter precise noch jemand probleme mit WorldOfGoo? bekomme das gerade so installiert aber nicht per verknüpfung vom dektop gestartet, nur aus dem entpackten deb-ordner...
<p01nt3r> ist ja so ruhig hier - ich denke es ist ein neues release raus? xD
<maltee_h> bekks: Ist es nicht am besten, dass ich mir einfach den neusten Treiber herunterlade und installiere ?? ( http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-295.40-driver-de.html )
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS 295.40 Certified (at www.nvidia.de)
<bekks> maltee_h: Nein.
<maltee_h> bekks: Sondern?
<bekks> maltee_h: Beantworte doch bitte einfach meine ursprüngliche Frage.
<bekks> .oO(man könnte die Datei auch nopasten, wenn man denn wollte)
<maltee_h> bekks: Habe ich ja. Ich finde mich in der Datei nicht zu Recht, da ich noch Anfänger bin und habe deshalb keine Ahnung, nach was ich dort gucken muss
<maltee_h> bekks: Ich sehe da die ganzen Module und Extensions usw.
<bekks> Und was genau hindert Dich, sie zu nopasten? :)
<maltee_h> bekks: http://pastebin.com/6GXULgf3
<kubine> Title: [ 21.208] X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 [ 21.208] X Prot - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maltee_h> Dann sag mir auch bitte, wo du das gefunden hast, damit ich auch was dazu lerne :)
<bekks> Zeile 82 [    22.248] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  295.40  Thu Apr  5 21:57:38 PDT 2012
<maltee_h> hmmm... ok
<maltee_h> Und was sagt uns das nun? ;D
<bekks> Das sagt uns, dass du aktuell bereits den Treiber verwendest, den Du dir vorhin noch runterladen wolltest ;)
<balancer> lol
<bekks> Du kannst jetzt z.B. versuchen, mit nvidia-settings zu schauen, ob dir Karte den HDMI Monitor erkennen möchte.
<maltee_h> bekks: Tatsache! Läuft! :)
<maltee_h> Der Bildschirm war nur "disabeld" :D
<bekks> :P
<RedNifre> Zeit für alternate64 vom USB-Stick...
<tessarakt> so, dann installier ich jetzt mal dss Schuppentier ...
<tessarakt> 2,6 GB Downloads ...
<RedNifre> Was ist denn lvm?
<tessarakt> logical volume manager
<bekks> Logical Volume Manager.
<waterstorm> RedNifre: mit lvm kannst du z.B. eine partition über mehrere festplatten erstellen
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Mit LVM kann man keine Partitionen erstellen.
<bekks> Mit LVM kann man logische Volumen erstellen - das sind KEINE Partitionen.
<waterstorm> die sich auch über mehrere festplatten erstrecken können
<RedNifre> brauch ich das?
<bekks> waterstorm: Ja. Aber es sind keine Partitionen. :)
<bekks> RedNifre: Wenn Du nicht weisst, was das ist, dann nicht ;)
<waterstorm> beeks:hast recht, der ausdruck partitionen war einfach falsch, volumen wäre richtig gewesen :-)
<RedNifre> vielleicht gesamte platte mit verschlüsseltem lvm? Oder wird das dann alles langsam?
<bekks> Schneller wird es nicht :D
<RedNifre> herje.
<bekks> Du brauchst halt Rechenleistung für die Verschlüsselung.
<RedNifre> was sind denn die vor- und nachteile zwischen nur home verschluesseln und gesamte platte mit verschlüsseltem lvm?
<waterstorm> beeks: das mit der verschlüssellung hatte ich mal probiert, bin dann aber nicht ins betriebssystem reingekommen, irgendwas ging da nach dem bootvorgang nicht
<bekks> RedNifre: Das sind unterschiedlich starke Ausprägungen von Paranoia.
<ppq> RedNifre: home reicht in aller regel. vollverschlüsselung zieht die gesamtleistung (je nach hardware mehr oder weniger bemerkbar) herunter. und im falle dass man mal von einer live-cd aus auf die daten zugreifen muss, hat man einige zusätzliche schritte um an die daten zu kommen
<RedNifre> sagen wir mal ich möchte nicht-technik-versierte Leute im Haushalt draußen halten. Also Leute, die es schaffen könnten, von CD zu booten.
<RedNifre> okay, also nur home verschlüsseln...
<bekks> RedNifre: Und das bringt was?
<RedNifre> man kann nicht meinen rechner mit einer LiveCD booten und mein home klauen?
<bekks> Vergib ein BIOS Passwort, dann raffen sie es auch nicht, von CD zu booten.
<bekks> MAn kann den ganzen Rechner klauen.
<RedNifre> also wenn der ganze rechner geklaut wird will ich doch eher dass die festplatte verschluesselt ist, da reicht ein BIOS-Passwort ja nicht?
<RedNifre> Ubuntu will hier eine riesige Partition anlegen (plus SWAP) ist das gut, oder will ich mein home lieber in einer eigenen Partition?
<bekks> Wenn Dir das den Performanceverlust wert ist. Mach, was Du meinst :)
<ppq> home-verschlüsselung dürfte für dich genau das richtige sein, RedNifre.
<RedNifre> Ich kann halt schlecht abschätzen, wie viel Performance das kostet. Ist ein Intel i5 und eine SSD.
<bekks> Du willst eigentlich 20-30GB /, 2-4GB /home, SWAP so groß wie RAM und den Rest für /daten :)
<ppq> wenn du es, wie vorausgewählt, mit ecryptfs verschlüsseln lässt,. brauchst du keine extra partition
<ppq> lol, dann mach dir mal keine gedanken über performance
<RedNifre> Ich habe home verschlüsseln gewählt, aber von encryptfs stand da noch nichts.
<ppq> RedNifre: das ist, was dann im hintergrund geschieht
<bekks> Der Installer meint damit ecryptfs.
<RedNifre> Gut (dachte nur ich hätte das irgendwo sehen müssen)
<RedNifre> Es installiert jetzt, bin mal gespannt, ob mit der Alternate-CD alles klappt...
<waterstorm> gibt es eigentlich alle programme, die man braucht, auch als 64bit-version?
<RedNifre> Das will ich doch schwer hoffen.
<bekks> Selbst wenn nicht - wo ist das Problem?
<bekks> Ubuntu ist ein multilib System.
<ppq> waterstorm: nicht alle, aber die 32bit-versionen zu nutzen ist kein problem
<waterstorm> ppq: danke, dass wollte ich wissen :-)
<RedNifre> Hieß es nicht irgendwo, dass Canonical in Zukunft den Fokus nur noch auf die 64bit Version legen will?
<bekks> RedNifre: Und das ändert was an multilib genau? :)
<waterstorm> beeks: liegt dann der schwerpunkt von kubuntu auch auf 64bit ?
<RedNifre> Dass vielleicht mehr Entwickler motiviert werden, native 64bit-Programme zu schreiben?
<waterstorm> bzw. wird er in zukunft auf 64 bit liegen als empfehlung für die installation?
<bekks> Es gibt noch Entwickler, die ihre Programme so schreiben, dass sie nur auf 32Bit laufen und die sitzen noch nicht in Guantanamo? Erstaunlich.
<RedNifre> Ich glaube das war die Frage :)
<bekks> waterstorm: Ich nutze seit 9 Jahren ausschliesslich 64Bit. 32Bit ist ausserhalb von Embedded Geräten de facto tot.
<waterstorm> beeks: thx
<bekks> waterstorm: bekks, nicht beeks.
<RedNifre> beeks und berds.
<waterstorm> bekks: thx. und sorry, dass ich deinen nicknamen falsch geschrieben hatte
<Crowley2> Es gibt Leute, die sich ein 32bit ubuntu halten, nur um SL zu "spielen ;-)
<bekks> waterstorm: Passt schon :)
<bekks> Crowley2: Was ist "SL"?
<waterstorm> gibt es in 12.04 eigentlich immer noch den fehler mit den nicht authentifizierbaren paketen beim update?
<bekks> Crowley2: Diese Leute haben (was auch immer SL sein mag), nicht verstanden, was multilib ist.
<waterstorm> von paketen?
<bekks> waterstorm: So einen Fehler hatte ich auch vorher noch nie.
<waterstorm> also bei kubuntu gabs den, irgendwas mit dem sicherheitsschlüssel 
<bekks> Also in den letzten drei Jahren ist mir da selbst mit Kubuntu nichts aufgefallen.
<waterstorm> oder des lag an den signaturen
<Crowley2> Doch, bekks. Leider ist ein live-streaming unter 64bit mit dem 32bit SL-client nicht möglich. Second Life = Virtuelle Welt. 
<bekks> Crowley2: Also ich weiss sehr genau, dass das funktioniert, weil ich das schon selbst benutzt habe ;)
<Crowley2> Ja, es geht mit dem Imprudence Viewer. Aber eben leider nicht mit Linden Lab's offiziellem SL Viewer.
<waterstorm> also ich hatte bei 11.10 probleme mit den gpg keys
<waterstorm> beim update
<bekks> Crowley2: Von ersterem habe ich noch nie was gehört.
<RedNifre> Hm, Ubuntu nennt sich jetzt wohl Debian...
<Crowley2> Der ist 64bit ;-)
<bekks> RedNifre: Warum?
<RedNifre> Der Alternate 64 bit Installer nennt Ubuntu an manchen Stellen Debian.
<bekks> Pics or it didnt happen.
<RedNifre> Zum Beispiel dass ich GRUB in den Masterbootrecord schreiben könne, weil Debian ja das einzige OS auf dem Rechner sei.
<RedNifre> Wie mache ich denn einen Screenshot im Installationsprozess?
<RedNifre> ach, klar, mit dem Handy.
<bekks> Mit dem Handy :)
<RedNifre> Ist aber zu spät, habe schon weiter geklickt...
<Crowley2> Hahaha... jajaja... die gute alte Photographie...
<RedNifre> so, Installation fertig. Mal schauen, wie weit der Boot kommt...
<RedNifre> Zumindest ist der Bildschirm schon mal violett...
<RedNifre> Okay, irgendwie kommt da nichts mehr >:(
<RedNifre> Was kann ich tun, wenn beim Booten nur ein violetter Bildschirm kommt?
<k1l_> quiet und splash aus den bootparametern rausnehmen
<k1l_> bzw erstmal was warten wenn es der erste boot ist
<k1l_> und wenn du verschlüsselt hast sollte da dann die abfrage kommen
<RedNifre> okay, dann warte ich noch ein bisschen...
<RedNifre> habe nur das home verschlüsselt...
<RedNifre> bootparameter war während des bootens auf ESC trommeln bis ich was editieren kann, oder?
<bekks> shift.
<RedNifre> ok
<k1l_> !grub2 > RedNifre 
<kubine>  RedNifre: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<RedNifre> danke
<Haraldo> 12.04 Xubuntu, Canon EOS 350d. Unter 11.10 wurde sie noch als Massenspeicher erkannt, nun gar nicht mehr. USB-Anschluss ist okay. Wie kann ich das weiter eingrenzen?
<RedNifre> ich habe quiet mal rausgenommen, der bildschirm bleibt trotzdem komplett violett...
<RedNifre> ich probier mal den Wiederherstellungsmodus...
<RedNifre> yay, im fallback-grafikmodus komme ich schon mal zum login-screen...
<RedNifre> hm, da der normale start bei nouveau-ausgaben hängen bleibt probiere ich es doch mal mit dem NVidia-Treiber...
<Blosch> dadrc, ich kann dem keinen Grund für den Abbruch entnehmen... :( http://pastebin.com/HHBhCq28 (Um den Hilfeleistenden von eben mal anzusprechen...)
<kubine> Title: amarok --debug - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tessarakt> gnaaa
<tessarakt> werde beim do-release-upgrade jetzt schon zum dritten Mal gefragt, ob ich ein neues MySQL-Root-Passwort setzen will
<tessarakt> vor allem, irgendwo mitten drin
<tessarakt> muss man also doch dabeisitzen ...
<dadrc> Blosch, ich auch nicht, aber immerhin ist es mal... irgendwas. Hast du mal in die ~/.xsession-errors geguckt?
<RedNifre> Ah, super! Es läuft!
<RedNifre> Habe es erst per GRUB mit dem Fallback-Grafikmodus gestartet, dann die NVidia-Treiber installiert und jetzt geht es :)
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
<RedNifre> Ich mach Schluss für heute, gute Nacht Leute!
<MeraX> Moin, kann jemand Probleme mit der alternativen Version von 12.04 64bit bestätigen? bekomme bei start nur eine kleine graue box unten links, wenn ich dann zwei mal F1 drücke komme ich zu einem prompt "boot:_" und wenn ich dort was eingebe kommt "kernal image not found"
<bekks> Das ist eindeutig ein Installationsproblem bei Dir.
<bekks> Die Meldung ist sehr eindeutig.
<MeraX> die meldung bekomme ich beim starten vom usbstick. sowohl auf nem neuen thinkpad, als auch aufm älteren desktoprechner.
<bekks> Dann ist die Installation auf den USB Stcik schiefgegangen.
<MeraX> 2 verschiedene USB-sticks, 2 mal das image runtergeladen, mehrfach draufgespielt. nur den computer zu draufspielen habe ich nicht durchgetauscht
<bekks> Wie ganz genau hast du es "draufgespielt"?
<MeraX> mit dem Startmedienersteller von Lucid
<notebook_> MeraX, sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch.. schon mal mit einer CD versucht?
<bekks> Hast Du alternativ einfach mal eine CD gebrannt?
<MeraX> ne, leider nicht. weder desktop noch laptop haben solch altmodische Technik
<MeraX> und das USB-Laufwerk dazu ist leider mittlerweile defekt
<bekks> Hast du mal einen Weg probiert, den USB Stick zu erstellen?
<MeraX> du meinst einen anderen? nein. bisher war das lucid tool recht zuverlässig
<bekks> Dann probier das doch mal.
<MeraX> ich schau mal
<bekks> t
<seven_> hallo zusammen, ubuntu 12.04 will auf meinem NB nicht booten. bekomme nur einen schwarzen schirm und sonst nix :/
<ppq> seven_: was für hardware ist das?
<seven_> ein acer travelmate 8210
<malformed> Guten Abend, ich habe gestenr auf 12.04 upgedatet, anch dem update wurde ich bezüglich eines updates wegen "multiarch" gefragt, dieser wurde abgebrochen (mit fehlermeldung) - nun bekomme ich regelmäßg den hinweis, das ich "held back packages" oder "broken packages" habe bzw. manche pakete (GIMP) lassen sich nicht installieren - install -f hat nicht geholfen, wie finde ich heraus, was das problem ist?
<ppq> seven_: was für eine grafikkarte ist da drin?
<MeraX> seven_: bekommst du garkein bild oder irgend was komisches? passiert was, wenn du ne F taste drückst?
<seven_> ppq, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<malformed> oh, und mit deborphan wird mir libllvm2.9 zwei mal angezeigt :/
<ppq> seven_: welchen treiber nutzt du? die karte geht nur mit "radeon", also dem freien treiber, nicht aber mit dem priprietären treiber von ati/amd.
<ppq> seven_: oder tritt das schon mit der live-cd auf?
<seven_> ppq, ich hab das torrent gebrannt und keine option funktioniert. cd 2x gebrannt externes cd-rom probiert ...
<bekks> Du meinst sicher, du hast das .iso Image gebrannt, oder?
<seven_> ja
<seven_> 11.10 bootet ohne probleme
<MeraX> seven_: bekommst du gar kein Bild oder irgend was komisches? passiert was, wenn du ne F taste drückst?
<seven_> MeraX, F taste? wann ?
<MeraX> in dem moment, in dem dein monitor schwarz bleibt
<bekks> Was soll die F Taste denn tun?
<MeraX> bei mir kam ich bis zur anzeige von "boot: "
<bekks> Bei Dir ist das Installationsmedium defekt. ;)
<MeraX> vielleicht bei ihm auch?
<seven_> bei mir leider nicht :/
<bekks> seven_: Wie hast Du das geprüft?
<seven_> 2 cd's und ein usb können nicht alle defekt sein. btw 2 iso images
<bekks> Wieso sollten zwei Iso Images nicht defekt sein können?
<Crowley2> @malformed, an alle: ist überhaupt schon mal jemandem ein problemloses Upgrade gelungen, wenn nicht nur das Grundsystem installiert war??? 
<smeexs> jo alles schon da gewesen 
<bekks> Crowley2: Ja.
<malformed> Hm, bei mir nicht :p
<MeraX> seven_: hast du die normale oder die alternative version versucht?
<seven_> bekks, und was wäre dein vorschlag? noch ein paar isos downloaden und hoffen das eines funktioniert ?
<bekks> Nein. Die Checksumme prüfen.
<malformed> ich musste auch firefox und pidgin neu isntallierne, dafür war lauter kram wieder da, den ich runtergeworfen hatte (quassel, kopete, ktorrent)
<seven_> bekks, die wurde beim brennen geprüft
<bekks> Aha? Wie kann die denn beim Brennen geprüft werden, wenn du die Referenzchecksumme erst manuell herunterladen musst, um sie prüfen zu können?
<bekks> Alles was dein Brennprogramm prüft, ist, ob die Checksumme der Datei, die es brennt identisch ist mit der Checksumme der gebrannten CD.
<bekks> Wenn schon die Ursprungsdatei einen Fehler hat, wird dein Brennprogramm das niemals merken können.
<seven_> hmm...
<MeraX> na wenn er es per torrent geladen hat, dann sollte doch der torrent immerhin für richtige prüfsummen sorgen
<bekks> seven_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung#Checksumme-ueberpruefen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-CD Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<seven_> 2 iso's über torrent auf 2 verschiedenen pc gebrannt, selber fehler
<bekks> Prüf doch einfach die Checksumme.
<Crowley2> @malformed: ich neige ja eher zu einer Neuinstallation. Vorher Synaptic aufschreiben lassen, was alles installiert war, /home/user-Verzeichnis beibehalten, 3rd party Paketquellen überarbeitet in die source.lst einfügen und die erstellte Paketliste einlesen. Damit bin ich immer ganz gut gefahren.
<Crowley2> Ist aber wohl zu spät...
<malformed> NA ja, aber dafür ist es ja nun zu spät :(
<malformed> :p
<malformed> wenn ich wenigstens wüsste, an welchen paketen es hängt bzw. was das mit dem multiarch war *grml*
<Crowley2> Was ist denn alles so *broken* an Paketen?
<malformed> na, wenn ich das wüsste. Ich bekomme nur gesagt, dass welche broken sind
<malformed> wenn ich gimp installieren will und bei der deb von google earth
<Crowley2> Kann Synaptic die nicht anzeigen?
<malformed> keine ahnung, bei mir läuft kubrunu und ich nutze apt-get bzw muon
<malformed> http://pastebin.com/XGtqLLiq
<kubine> Title: [Bash] The following packages have unmet dependencies. gimp : Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> malformed: hattest du schon versucht, einfach mal google earth und gimp zu deinstallieren? du kannst beides später immer noch installierne
<malformed> apt-get -f install:
<malformed> http://pastebin.com/5LbgrqPf
<kubine> Title: [Bash] [malformed@neuropa:~/Downloads]$ sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> ja, habe ich beides (mit apt-get purge gimp* und google*)
<bekks> Und was sagt apt-get install ia32-libs ?
<seven_> bekks, die md5sum des iso stimmt
<Crowley2> ...und was ist denn dieses "blabla"-z???
<MeraX> seven_, hast du die normale oder die alternative version versucht?
<malformed> moment bitte, checke ich gleich
<seven_> MeraX, ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<malformed> Ergebnis: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<malformed>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<bekks> Dann probier das...
<malformed> noch mehr unmet: http://pastebin.com/vQFEHSZ1
<kubine> Title: [Bash] The following packages have unmet dependencies. google-earth-stable : Depends: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> (gogole erath versuche ich gerad gar nicht mehr, kommt automatisch)
<malformed> das hat wohl irgendwas mit irgend einem multiarch zu tun (von dem ich nciht ma lweiss, was es ist)
<bekks> Multiarch heisst nichts anderes, als dass du unter 64Bit auch 32Bit Applikationen ausführen kannst.
<bekks> Dir fehlen eine ganze Reihe von 32Bit Paketen. Versuch sie mal zu installierne.
<malformed> aber brauche ich die den nauf nem 64bit system? Ist das nicht… äh … "unsauber" ?
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht. Anderenfalls könntest Du dein Google Earth nicht benutzen, weil es das nicht als 64Bit Applikation gibt.
<malformed> hm, aber wieso ist es dann auch beim gimp so? bzw. es gibt es ja eine 64bit deb von GE
<bekks> Hast Du Fremdquellen aktiviert gehabt, als du das Update gemacht hast?
<malformed> Ja, ich denke schon… (libreoffice, pidgin, gim (dumm!), backports, kubuntu-ppa, medibuntu und rkward).
<malformed> Ic hdachte die werde ndeaktiviert beim upgrade
<k1l_> sollten auch deaktiviert werden. aber die werden nicht deinstalliert
<malformed> und kan ndass den multiarch-support gecrashed haben?
<malformed> bzw. ich habe den GE und Gimp ja jetzt runter geworfen, warum läuft es dann immer noch nicht so richtig rund :/
<k1l_> !away > hefe_fastimbett 
<kubine>  hefe_fastimbett: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<k1l_> malformed: hast du aptitude benutzt?
<malformed> nope "Sudo do release-upgrade"
<k1l_> hmm, kannst du nochmal so eine fehlermeldung zeigen?
<k1l_> ah warte, steht oben. ich gucke nochmal
<malformed> okay, vielen Dank!
<k1l_> mach mal: "sudo apt-get update". danach nen "sudo apt-get upgrade"  wenn das letzte fragt mit ja (oder y) beantworten.
<k1l_> wenn das durchgelaufen ist dann alles in nen nopaste bitte
<malformed> incl. der quellen beim "update" ?
<k1l_> jo
<malformed> here you go: http://pastebin.com/BHfrJnKw
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-g Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise InRe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MeraX> kurzes Update zu meinem Problem mit 12.04 alternative live USB: mit einem anderen Lucid Computer konnte ich auch kein funktionierenden Stick erstellen. auch die 32bit unter lucid erstellt ging nicht. Aber ein mit Windows und unetbootin erstellter Stick startet wie erwartet. Sprich wohl ein bug in dem lucid Startmedienersteller.
<JoshuaH> Hi
<smeexs> joshuaH auf ein hi wird hier kaum einer reagieren , stell einfach deine frage 
<JoshuaH> hab ein kleines Problem - bin heute von win 7 zu 12.04 umgestiegen und hab jetzt festgestellt, das bei meinem Headset dolby digital 7.1 nicht mehr funktioniert - hab jetzt etwas rechachiert und dabei rausgefunden, dass das wohl noch mehr so geht, allerdings waren die Infos alle aus 2011, deshalb wollte ich wissen ob sich da jetzt was getan hat?
<_d4vid> ich habe ein problem nach dem update bei mir ist alles auf english trotz ich auf deutsch umgestellt habe alle benoetigte sprach pakete habe ich installiert. wie kann ich noch auf deutsch umstellen ausser ueber system settings
<k1l_> malformed: mich wundert, warum du da neben den .de servern auch noch .ie server drin hast
<_d4vid> ich habe dat problem behoben
<malformed> ich wundere mich eher, warum ich neben den ie noch de habe (ich hab das system auf irland eingestellt)
<vectory> ryu: solltest mich mal sehen, ich mach jetzt sauber, wenn alles glatt läuft
<vectory> bin ich deshalb ne frau?
<k1l_> malformed: zudem würde ich für die phase jetzt alle ppas und fremdquellen abstellen.
<vectory> ooooooops, falscher chan >_<
<malformed> okay, das mache ich mal gleich (reicht im muon, oder?)
<malformed> und dann?
<JoshuaH> Und mein zweites Problem hab ich mit dem Anpassen des Desktops, da hab ich irgendwie recht wenig Möglichkeiten den an zu passen (grad so Dinge wie Schriftart und Farbe in den verschiedenen Fenstern, etc) außerdem vermisse ich etwas die graphischen Spielereien (hab CompizConfig instaliert, aber das stürtzt mir die ganze Zeit ab - hab eigentlich nur die wall raus genommen und durch den würfel ersetzt, laut youtube-tut. sollte das
<JoshuaH> habt ihr da noch tips?
<malformed> hast du den netbook modus aktiv?
<k1l_> omg. YT-tutorials sind einfach mal die schlechteste quelle die es gibt. bitte ans wiki halten.
<smeexs> youtube-tut sind nicht das wahre 
<k1l_> malformed: nochmal apt-get update
<smeexs> halte dich lieber an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<malformed> k1l: und dann? upgrade? bringt leider nichts :/
<malformed> "Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<cevlar> habe mit nautilus einen ordner als zip komptimiert (kontext menü) und unter windows lässt es sich nicht öffnen, wenn es passwortgeschützt wird. kennt das jemand?
<k1l_> malformed: ok. sieht so aus, als wenn die fremdpakete da nichr richtig gebaut sind
<malformed> hm, wenn ich aber die ppas deaktiviert habe, sollte das kein prob sein, dneke ich?
<k1l_> die i32bit-libs gibts nicht mehr, weil ubuntu nun multiarch benutzt
<k1l_> malformed: nein. die hängen ja schon halb drin im system
<malformed> f' that
<k1l_> ppa-purge ansetzen würde ich als erstes versuchen
<malformed> wie bekomme ich die raus und die sever wiedr auf ie?
<malformed> huh, noch nie gehört…
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cevlar> multiarch? argh
<malformed> ähm, was erwartet der ppa-purge als Angabe nach dem ppa: ?
<malformed> reicht da ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<malformed> z.B.
<k1l_> steht drunter
<malformed> ne, leider nicht ,da steht nur "sudo ppa-purge ppa:LP-BENUTZER/PPA-NAME ", das letztere LP_ und PPA- sagt mir ichts…
<k1l_> launchpad benutzer und personal-package-archive name
<malformed> ah, dann suche ich die mal und arbeite sie ab …
<k1l_> wobei einen plan b gäbs noch
<malformed> oh, welchen?
<k1l_> versuch mal "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs "
<k1l_> ansonsten hängt das echt mit den fremdquellen und paketen zusammen.
<malformed> http://pastebin.com/WxFBQyU9
<kubine> Title: [Bash] he following packages have unmet dependencies. ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> mist
<malformed> oh, jetzt bekomme ich hinweise über doppelte paketquellen (precise-backports), ohne ppas…
<k1l_> malformed: nopaste mal deine sources.list
<malformed> Ichh atte halt den server mal auf main gestellt, wegen der ie/de sache:
<malformed> http://pastebin.com/sSC3uAam
<kubine> Title: [Bash] # # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> und deborphan beschwert sich inzwischen über zwei pakete, die aber nich deinstalliert werden können, weil sie nicht installiert sin :p
<malformed> soll ich mal einfach die original sources.list von ubuntuusers kopieren und überschreiben?
<k1l_> benenn deine jetztige einfach in sources.list.alt um 
<malformed> okay
<k1l_> als backup, und dann die von uu.de nutzen
<malformed> ha, die ist ja nur ungefähr ein zehntel von meiner ^^
<malformed> da kommt zumindest keine beschwerde mehr…
<malformed> aber nich immer held back packages
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYnaNtyaIEY
<kubine> Title: Trailer - Einsteigen in Ubuntu 12.04 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<k1l_> malformed: dann versuch die pakete die hängen noch per "sudo apt-get remove PAKET" zu entfernen
<malformed> k1l_: aber ich weiss ja nicht, welche hängen oder meinst du die aus dem einen past?
<k1l_> jo
<malformed> aha: libgail18 : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.10-0ubuntu6) but 2.24.10-1oneiric6~ppa is to be installed
<malformed> woher kommt diese ppa? *grübel*
<malformed> +s vor ppa
<bekks> Die Antwort auf meine obige Frage ist also "ja". :)
<bekks> DAS wiederum ist überall als "not recommended" bezeichnet.
<k1l_> malformed: du willst keinen oneiric schmuh in precise isntallieren
<malformed> ja richtig - und die libgtk2.0-0 ist noch installiert (das ist die alte, oder?) die schemiesse ich jetzt runter, mal sehen was passiert :p
<malformed> argh, das dreht sich alles im kreis, ich kann es nicht löschen…
<malformed> okay, jetzt wurde lauter zeug deinstalliert (velocity, ant-optional), ich habe keien ahnung warum, aber ich werde morgen nochmal danach schauen
<malformed> k1l_ Dir erstmal vielen herzlichen dank für die hilfe, vielleicht sheen wir uns ja später wierder :p
<MeraX> was habe ich falsch gemacht, wenn ich nach ner installation mit der Alternativen Version von 12.04 nach dem start nur in ner konsole lande und nicht bei unity?
<balancer> kann mir kurz jemand einen tip geben, wie ich bei proftpd festlegen kann, welches verzeichnis angezeigt wird, wenn sich ein user einlogt?
<p01nt3r> MeraX, das kann bestimmt vieles sein
<MeraX> p01nt3r, das ist eine schöne antwort. ich schaus mir morgen mal genauer an ;)
<bekks> balancer: chroot :)
<bekks> Ich würde statt proftpd in JEDEM Fall vsftpd benutzen.
<libertybell> Kann mit der Maus nicht die rechte-untere Fensterecke treffen
<libertybell> In der 12.04 Beta ging das
<balancer> bekks ich will das ganze in den test esx reinfummeln
<libertybell> Zum Resizing meine ich...
<bekks> balancer: Und?
<bekks> proftpd ist Müll in Tüten. Seit Jahren keine brauchbaren Updates mehr. Nimm vsftpd.
<balancer> bekks nur wie integrier ich das ding?
<balancer> wo find ich ein fertiges bin
<vectory> was zur, wo is mein flash player hin?
<vectory> gestern updates für firefox eingespielt, heute geht kein flash mehr. firerfox 11 vom ppa
<smeexs> welches ubuntu 
<bekks> balancer: Integrieren in was?
<vectory> jaunty
<vectory> is dann wohl kein thema für hier, wenns ppa ist, aber wenn einer ne idee hat, immer raus damit
<smeexs> das wird doch nicht mal mehr supportet
<vectory> 10.04 is lts, seit gestern ausgelaufen?
<smeexs> ach ich dachte jaunty is noch älter
<balancer> bekks esxi
<vectory> ok, is kein jaunty
<vectory> lucyd ist es, sorry, bring ich immer durcheinander
<smeexs> jo sag einfach die zahlen is für jeden leichter
<smeexs> bekommst du ne meldung dass ein plugin fehlt oder defekt ist oder bleibts einfach scwarz
<smeexs> im firefox mein ich 
<vectory> es heißt, das plugin fehlt
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-28
<smeexs> na dann installier es gleich 
<vectory> ich hatte es installiert, mich wundert wo es hin ist
<smeexs> is mir auch schon passiert nach nem update 
<smeexs> hab das damals mit flash-aid behoben seit dem funktioniert sogar grooveshark 
<bekks> balancer: Das hat dann ja nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<vectory> bekks: doch, meins schon. ein bisschen. ok kaum. jedenfalls die updates von gestern waren für firefox-3.5, hab nie verstanden, warum die noch nötig sind, nachdem das ppa aktiviert wurde
<bekks> vectory: Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "balancer:" am Anfang...
<bekks> vectory: Du hast Jaunty, ja?
<vectory> oh
<vectory> bekks: lucid
<bekks> 0428 014759 < smeexs> welches ubuntu
<bekks> 0428 014837 < vectory> jaunty
<bekks> Jetzt möchte ich die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen, in einem nopaste, bitte.
<vectory__> bekks: http://paste.debian.net/165972/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<the3rdbit> Moin Leute
<the3rdbit> Wie kann ich einen lokalen Internetradio unter Kubuntu sharen?
<the3rdbit> Also im Optimalfall den ganzen ALSA output als .pls
<the3rdbit> ?
<the3rdbit> ?
<vectory__> sharen?
<vectory__> du meinst übers netz verteilen?
<the3rdbit> ja genau
<vectory__> ok
<vectory__> und was ist ein lokales internet radio?
<the3rdbit> also wie zum Beispiel wie die .pls von Ampache, nur ohne Ampache :D
<vectory__> internet hat ja die eigenschaft wenig lokal zu sein
<vectory__> guck dir mal die pls an, da steht nicht mehr drann als die url zum stream
<vectory__> bzw uri
<the3rdbit> nun de sinn ist musik abzuspielen, der dann über die sounkarte eines anderen rechners abgespielt wird
<the3rdbit> also z.B. der ALSA output an sowas weiterleiten
<the3rdbit> vectory__: nun .pls alleine brungt mir nichts, auf jeden fall muss ich irgendwie einen stream beretstellen
<vectory__> 5 sekunden googlen
<vectory__> http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/how-to-create-an-internet-radio-station/
<kubine> Title: How to Create an Internet Radio Station « BeginLinux (at beginlinux.wordpress.com)
<the3rdbit> vectory__: Hübsche Seite aber das bringt mich in dem Sinne nicht wirklich weiter
<vectory__> hm, man kann bestimmt auch mit mplayer/mencoder gefummel irgendwas basteln. meine sowas mal gelesen zu haben, aber wüsste nicht, wie man das dann ins netz schiebt
<vectory__> schoutcast ist jedenfalls _die_ lösung, so weit ich weiß, warum nicht auch für dich?
<p01nt3r> meine bildschirmaufnahme mit Druck/S-Abf funzt nicht unter precise - der bildschirm wird nur kurz heller - hab ich was verpasst?
<p01nt3r> achso das wird jetzt einfach ohne nachfrage im home gespeichert scheinbar... hmm irgendwie auch praktisch xD
<vectory__> überhaupt nicht, den dialog von gnome2 hätte man nur um öffnen mit ergänzen sollen
<senden9> Hi!
<senden9> Ist www.getdeb.net nur bei mir seit Tagen nicht erreichbar oder ist das bei euch auch so?
<Nadinos> Hallo mein ubuntu bleibt beim boot hängen nach der Instillation von NetworkManager http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407697/
<kubine> Title: Boot STOP › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> wenn ich clementine im vollbild laufen hab und die arbeitsfläche wechsle, landet es immer auf arb.-fläche 1?
<p01nt3r> ist bei firefox und xchat nicht so.
<seven_> hi, das booten von der 12.04 cd stoppt mit der meldung "firewire_ohci failed to set link power status" :/ kann man da was machen ?
<libertybell> Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie man in 12.04 Fenster mit der Maus vergrössert? Man trifft die rechte untere Fensterecke nicht mit der Mau
<libertybell> In der 12.04 Beta ging das noch
<jokrebel> libertybell: Ist n bissl schwer zu treffen, aber es geht nach wie vor.
<libertybell> jokrebel: Hat sich aber definitiv was verändert. Ich hatte drei Wocen lang diee Beta. Zuerst ging es nihct, letzte Woche hab ich alle Updates eingespielt, dann gin es perfekt
<libertybell> jokrebel: Und gestern hab ich die 12.04 Final installiert, seither ist das mit dem Treffen wieder sehr schwer
<prometoys> guten morgen, nach einem dist-upgrade von lucid auf precise will mein system nicht mehr booten
<prometoys> das problem liegt wohl an der initrd ram, ich hab lvm und luks
<prometoys> wie kann ich kontrollieren, ob in der initrd alles ist, was mein setup benötigt
<dreamon> Mist hab gerade 30_os-prober gelöscht. gehört zu grub2. im /etc/grub.d/ .. wie krieg ich das wieder her
<prometoys> apt-get --reinstall install grub-common 
<sash_> prometoys: Wie weit kommt dein System denn überhaupt beim Booten?
<dreamon> prometoys, Ist das grub2?
<prometoys> sash_, busybox, 
<sash_> Ui, das ist in der Tat nicht weit ;)
<prometoys> dreamon, ja
<SunTsu> prometoys: Ich habe auch lvm+luks, und das funktioniert hier vorzüglich. Allerdings hakte es bei der Installation von grub2
<prometoys> sash_, ich kann dann auch cryptsetup eingeben, aber meine passphrase akzeptiert der nicht, weil irgendwas fehlt
<SunTsu> Was aber daran lag daß der Installprozess nicht mit nicht-eingehangenen lvm Partitionen klarkam. Eingehangen, grub reconfigured, lief
<dreamon> prometoys, Ok, habs probiert.. leider fehlt die datei immer noch
<prometoys> sash_, vermutlich fehlten die aes kernel module in der initramfs
<dreamon> Ist die Datei unterschiedlich.. oder kann ich sie von einem Anderen Rechner rüberkopieren?
<prometoys> dreamon, notfalls, lad dir das paket grub-common runter, entpacke es, da sollte die 30_os... drin liegen (sag tmir dlocate)
<sash_> prometoys: Ansonsten, ich würds so machen: Live-CD booten, alles einhängen, chroot, update-initramfs
<sash_> Ich denke, das sollte funktionieren, kriegst du das hin? Backups würd ich natürlich vorher auch machen.
<prometoys> sash_, hab xubuntu live cd gerade gebootet, braucht update-initramfs  irgendwelche optionen
<sash_> Ich denke nicht.
<sash_> Aber du musst mit Sicherheit dein System vorher einhängen, so wie bei der Grub-Chroot-Methode: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode So wie hier
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<prometoys> hab es auch schon eben versucht, grub-install, update-grub und dann update-initramfs -u -k all, alles im chroot
<prometoys> ja, das hab ich alles gemacht
<sash_> prometoys: Hier noch? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Da steht auch noch was zu Grub.
<prometoys> sash_, hab glaub ich was ich brauche, danke. /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ist erschreckend leer
<prometoys> dreamon, hast du mal geschaut ob die von grub2 generiert wird? oder suche auf packages.ubuntu.com (unten bei dateisuche) nach der
<dreamon> ich habs von einem anderen Rechner rüberkopiert..
<dreamon> jetzt hab ich problem das ich die Rechte nicht richtig zu setzen weiss..
<dreamon> chmod aber wie man die bits setzt.. weiß ich nicht
<koegs> !chmod > dreamon 
<kubine>  dreamon: Informationen zu chmod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<prometoys> also, was mich am problem von dreamon interessiert ist, warum wird die datei nicht beim --reinstall wiederhergestellt
<prometoys> sollte ein reinstall nicht den inhalt nochmal installieren
<prometoys> es scheint so, als ob wuerde der beim boot cryptsetup überspringen
<prometoys> irgendwie beschwert sich mdadm, attemting to start the RAID in degraded mode
<sash_> prometoys: Paste mal deine /etc/default/grub, bitte.
<sash_> Ach, Raid auch noch?
<prometoys> ja, aber das ist eigentlich egal
<prometoys> ist ein raid1, die zweite platte gibt es aber nicht mehr
<prometoys> ich boote mal die live cd
<sash_> Dann würde ich mir ja ernsthaft überlegen, das Setup entsprechend anzupassen…
<p01nt3r> wo befindet sich nochmal die einstellung, eingehängte datenträger auf dem desktop anzuzeigen?
<prometoys> eben hatte ich kein problem mit dem raid,
<prometoys> sash_, die idee ist ja, eine neue platte einzubauen und wieder raid zu nutzen. dann würde der das raid neu bauen, deswegen habe ich es noch
<prometoys> p01nt3r, welchen desktop nutzt du?
<p01nt3r> prometoys, gnome 3.4
<prometoys> sash_, http://prometoys.net/gd
<prometoys> p01nt3r, gnome-tweak-tool, damit kannst du es einstellen
<prometoys> der hat optionen, dass nautilus den desktop managed und usw
<prometoys> geht bestimmt auch mit dconf
<sash_> prometoys: Ja, da fehlt definitiv was. Da sind keinerlei INformationen über Luks enthalten. chroot und update-grub sollte da eigentlich helfen.
<sash_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX sollte doch ein wenig voller sein.
<Haraldo> Guten morgen. Neuinstallation 12.04, seitdem wird meine Digitalkamera nicht mehr erkannt. Gleiche Hardware, unter 11.10 ging es einwandfrei. Wie grenze ich das ein?
<sash_> Hat Ubuntu grub2-mkconfig?
<sash_> prometoys: Noch deine /boot/grub2.cfg bitte.
<prometoys> meinst du /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<sash_> Ja. -.-
<sash_> Hier ists /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<sash_> Egal.
<koegs> Haraldo: nopaste doch mal "dmesg" nach dem einstecken der kamera
<koegs> !nopaste > Haraldo 
<kubine>  Haraldo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<prometoys> http://prometoys.net/gc
<p01nt3r> prometoys, danke
<prometoys> sash_, sorry, hier die grub.cfg http://prometoys.net/gc
<sash_> prometoys: Just sayin: UUIDS sind nichts, was man wegmachen muss ;)
<Haraldo> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407702/
<kubine> Title: dmesg USB-Kamera › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<prometoys> sash_, ach, keine ahnung ;) 
<prometoys> sash_, es ist aber immer die gleiche
<sash_> Also, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig ist. Ich hab auch ein LVM mit Luks und da so Sachen wie rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 stehen. Unter Fedora zwar, aber das sollte ja gleich sein.
<sash_> Also: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub#chroot-Methode Nur halt angepasst an dein Setup.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Alle Sachen manuell mounten, öffnen, usw. Dann sollte das wieder funktionieren.
<sash_> Aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub#Wann-welche-Methode "Die chroot-Methode verwendet man immer dann, wenn man nur oder auch die grub.cfg neu erstellen lassen will. Außerdem sollte sie immer bei komplizierteren Systemkonstellationen wie LUKS- oder LV-Partitionen sowie Raid-Verbunden und beim Wiederherstellen des Bootloaders eines Dualboot-Systems angewendet werden."
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<prometoys> sash_, danke für deine geduld, mit dem chroot und update-grub hab ich ja kein problem
<sash_> Offenbar ja schon. Sonst würde das funktionieren.
<prometoys> ich glaub nur, dass irgendwas irgendwo fehlt, dass die initrd nicht richtig gebaut wird
<sash_> Deine grub-Config ist für mein Verständnis nicht vollständig.
<prometoys> ich meinte, meine schwierigkeit besteht nicht darin, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich in chroot komme, 
<prometoys> sash_, ok, ich hab hier auf meinem laptop fedora mit einem crypt/lvm setting
<prometoys> soll ich da mal schauen und das mit dem ubuntun vergleichen?
<sash_> Ja, mach das mal. Dann wirst du schon die Unterschiede in der Grub-Config erkennen ;)
<prometoys> war das ironisch?
<sash_> Nein.
<Mckbrother> Guten Morgen. Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Git. Ich kenne Git so, dass es in dem Git-Verzeichnis einen Ordner .git gibt. Nun ist es hier so, dass ich jede Menge Ordner und Dateien habe, wie "HEAD, branches/, config, description, hooks/, info/, etc.. 
<Mckbrother> Ich kann auch keine Dateien/Ordner hochladen.
<Mckbrother> Mein Git client verbindet mich aber.
<koegs> Haraldo: mehr kommt da nicht? was sagt "lsusb"?
<Haraldo> koegs, darüber schien noch was, doch so weit konnte ich leider nicht nach oben scrollen, lsusb folgt umgehend.
<koegs> nein, ich meinte nach den letzten zeilen
<Haraldo> Ahso, dass waren leider die letzten.
<koegs> hm, mal sehen was lsusb sagt
<Haraldo> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407707/
<kubine> Title: lsusb Canon Cam › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> hm, anscheinend wir die camera als PTP-Gerät erkannt, da hab ich nicht wirklich viel erfahrung mit... wie hast du denn früher auf die kamera zugegriffen?
<Haraldo> Genau so, angesteckt und es wurde sofort wie z.B. ein USB-Stick erkannt.
<koegs> hast du in der kamera etwas umgestellt? kannst du diese auf "Massenspeicher"-Modus oder so umstellen?
<Haraldo> Umgestellt habe ich dort nichts, vorgestern ging es noch, Änderungen führte ich keine durch.
<koegs> und in nautilus wird nix angezeigt?
<Haraldo> Nein, in Thunar. Da schaute ich auch.
<koegs> probier mal gphoto
<Haraldo> koegs, danke, aber leider nichts.
<sash_> Muss die vielleicht an sein, damit man an die Daten rankommt?
<Haraldo> sash_, ja, muss sie. Ich steckte sie immer erst an, schaltete sie an, bis 11.10 ging es auch genau so.
<sash_> Ok.
<koegs> Haraldo: würde empfehlen mal nen Thread im Forum aufzumachen, vielleicht gibt es noch andere mit solchen problemen
<Haraldo> Danke, werde ich machen. Alle anderen USB-Geräte funktionieren.
<Haraldo> Und Cam wurde an einem alten Windowsrechner eben probiert, die ist in Ordnung.
<koegs> notfalls halt nen card-reader holen :)
<Haraldo> *gg* Ja, überlegte ich mir auch schon zur Not.
<prometoys> sash_, ich habe mir aus meinem backup ein initrd.img gezogen, da ist in conf/conf.d/ eine cryptroot drin, die passend aussieht
<prometoys> eine idee wo die erzeugt wird, weil in den neuen initrd images fehlt die
<prometoys> kaum geschrieben, schon gefunden /usrshare/initramfs-tools/hooks
<sash_> prometoys: Hast du denn jetzt verstanden, was ich mit deiner Grub-Config meinte?
<prometoys> ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig
<prometoys> du meinst, da fehlen angaben, dass der ins crypt-lvm booten kann
<sash_> Ich zeig dir mal meine: http://pastebin.com/vq1pwXHF
<kubine> Title: cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sash_> Ok, war Quatsch. Das muss da nicht stehen. Habs eben mal gebootet, achdem ich die ganzen Parameter rausgenommen hab. Wird wohl doch nur initramfs sein ;)
<prometoys> sash_, bei meinem fedora laptop hab ich das nicht und der bootet trotzdem ins crypt-lvm (/vmlinuz-3.3.2-8.fc17.x86_64 root=UUID=a888d4c9-6a7a-4d91-8795-b78a174f207e ro quiet rhgb SYSFONT=latarcyrheb-sun16 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 KEYTABLE=de-latin1-nodeadkeys)
<sash_> Jepjep ;) Mein Fehler.
<prometoys> ich glaub eher, dass die initrd kaputt ist. was macht grub, was die skripte in der initrd... ist hier die frage
<sash_> prometoys: Der Wiki-Artikel ab hier hilft nicht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Ins-verschluesselte-System-wechseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Da steht, das sei auch für 12.04 gültig, da sollte es eigentlich tun.
<prometoys> sash_, nee, das alleine bringt mir ja nix, das ist die basis, aber was dann, hab auch schon dpkg-reconfigure cryptsetup/resp. lvm2 versucht
<prometoys> ich bin mal afk, danke aber für die hilfe
<prometoys> sash_, ich hab jetzt das initrd für meinen alten kernel (2.6.35) aus dem backup stumpf ins /boot kopiert und der bootet
<prometoys> es liegt also nicht an der grub konfiguration, sondern am erzeugten initrd-image, da dort cryptroot nicht vorhanden ist in conf/conf.d
<sash_> prometoys: Hmm… Und legt der ne neue an, wenn du dann im System mit dem aktuellen Kernel eine neue erstellst?
<prometoys> ja
<sash_> Und die bootet au ch?
<waterstorm> habe eben kubuntu 12.04 mit der desktop-cd (64 bit) installiert, und jetzt kann ich weder kubuntu noch windows 7 starten
<bekks> waterstorm: Und warum nicht?
<waterstorm> beim booten friert der rechner ein
<prometoys> sash_, also, das initrd-2.6.35 von lucid bootet durch (in precise), das neu erzeugte, egal ob 3.2 oder 2.6 nicht, 
<waterstorm> soll ich mal die alternate cd ausprobieren?
<prometoys> ich vermute, das der nicht cryptsetup aufruft 
<sash_> prometoys: Du hast ein normales Upgrade von 11.10 final auf 12.04 final gemacht, richtig?
<waterstorm> war übrigens eine neuinstallation
<prometoys> sash, nein von lucid (lts) auf 12.04 final, mit update-manager -d
<bekks> waterstorm: Das ist kein Windows. Unter Linux löst man Probleme idR nicht durch eine Neuinstallation.
<bekks> waterstorm: Die alternate CD installiert exakt die selbe Software, nur der Installer ist ein anderer.
<prometoys> waterstorm, wo friert der rechner ein? beim booten kannst du esc drücken, damit du die meldungen siehst, so können wir bei der fehlersuche helfen
<bekks> waterstorm: Was genau passiert bei "der Rechner friert ein"?
<sash_> k. Er hier (https://meinnoteblog.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/upgrade-auf-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-bei-verschlusselte-system-lvm-dm-crypt/) hat das mit ner Neuinstallation gemacht (Wieso auch immer), aber vielleicht helfen dir ja die Schritte bzgl. crypt. (Wobei du die ja eigentlich schon so 100 Mal gemacht hast). -.-
<waterstorm> werde mal nachschauen mit esk und mir alles notieren
<waterstorm> bis gleich
<prometoys> sash_, hab die lösung: dm_crypt muss in /etc/modules stehen
<prometoys> sash_, ich werde versinken in verschämten schweigen
<prometoys> es steht auch genau da, worauf du mich immer hingewiesen hast, hab den absatz übersehen, zwischen crypttab und module in initramfs-tools ... 
<p01nt3r> wie bringe ich nautilus unter precise dazu, mir grösseninformationen über enthaltene daten eines ordners oder einer datei unten anzuzeigen?
<p01nt3r> (mit unten meine ich unterhalb im geöffneten nautilus-fenster
<p01nt3r> )
<prometoys> p01nt3r, ansicht ->  statusleiste?
<p01nt3r> prometoys, zeigt er da bei ordnern keine grösse des inhaltes an?
<p01nt3r> nur bei dateien scheinbar...
<p01nt3r> oder war das schon immer so?
<prometoys> p01nt3r, oh, stimmt
<sash_> Und wieder was Essentielles, das distributionsübergreifend unterschiedlich gemacht werden muss.
<waterstorm> so, hab mal nachgeschaut
<waterstorm> kubuntu ist dann gestartet, nachdem ich esc gedrückt habe
<waterstorm> und seitdem läuft sowohl windows als auch linux wieder
<waterstorm> ich denke, dass ich eventuell gedult beim booten haben sollte, eventuell hätte es ja noch geladen, als ich annahm, dass es eingefroren ist
<waterstorm> bekks: danke für die hilfe
<waterstorm> danke für eure Hilfe
<SnopsyAK> hallo
<SnopsyAK> Erfolgsmeldung: Ich habe es nun geschafft ein irc-konto anzulegen und per empathy in den chatraum zu gehen. Toll!!!
<bekks> Aua.
<bekks> Nimm doch einen IRC-Client. :)
<SnopsyAK> ist das besser?
<bekks> Sinnvoller vor allem.
<bullgard4> SnopsyAK: Installier Dir fum Firefox das Plugin »Chatzilla«. Das ist besser für IRC geeignet.
<bullgard4> s/fum/zum/
<bekks> Chatzilla ist genau so Unsinn. :)
<dadrc> .
<bekks> Man braucht keinen Webbrowser um ins IRC zu gehen.
<MichaelD> Xchat ist gut.
<bekks> Man nimmt einfach einen IRC-Client wie xchat, kvirc, konversation, irssi, etc.
<prometoys> also, nee, chatzilla, empathy etc pp, alles doch irc-clients. xchat irssi etc sind aber speziell fürs irc entwickelt und daher in einigen dingen komfortabler
<prometoys> SnopsyAK, ich freue mich dich hier im IRC zu sehen, ganz gleich welchen client du nimmst
<SnopsyAK> recht herzlichen Dank für das Willkommen!
<Fanthomas> hi! hab ein keines problem mit meinem thinkpad t410... ich habe mein ubuntu installiert während nvidia optimus an war und habe es jetzt manuell ausgeschaltet und jetzt erkennt er meine intel nicht korrekt... glxgears sagt mir:
<Fanthomas> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Fanthomas> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Fanthomas> ich nehme an, dass der treibe nicht richtig geladen wird... aber wie kann ich das lösen?
<bekks> prometoys: chatzilla ist ein browserfoo, empathy ist ein IM-Client. Die anderen von mir erwähnten sind IRC-Clients.
<prometoys1> bekks: didum didum. chatzilla ist ein irc-client als firefox add on. empathy ist ein im client, der auch ein irc mode hat. kann man alles doof finden und nicht benutzen
<prometoys1> aber das ist eher flameware ebene
<prometoys1> und ich bin überrascht wie schön aufgeräumt irc in empathy mittlerweile ist
 * prometoys1 nutzt gerade empathy
<SnopsyAK> ja, sieht schön aus empathy
<p01nt3r> wieso klappt es nicht, sich in empathy mit seinem fb-account einzuloggen? ich komme da nicht rein. das pw stimmt...
<p01nt3r> und der benutzername auch.
<prometoys1> p01nt3r:  ist dein benutzername auch facebook.com/benutzername ?
<prometoys1> nicht die email zum login per www verwenden
<prometoys1> SnopsyAK: in xchat & co ist manches flexibler, aber so lange du weisst, wie du in die channels kommst ist doch alles gut
<SnopsyAK> ja ich komme in die channel per /join #channelname
<prometoys1> SnopsyAK:  und wo gibst du das ein? ich bin jetzt via Raum -> Betreten reingekommen, da kann man es auch als favorit ablegen
<SnopsyAK> einfach in der eingabezeile
<prometoys1> und wenn noch kein raum geöffnet ist? klappt eigentlich das highlighting wenn der eigene name im chat auftaucht?
<SnopsyAK> per /join bin ich reingekommen
<SnopsyAK> Mein automatisches Update von 11.10 auf 12.04 wurde verweigert, nur teilweise aktualisiert und blieb auf 11.10 stehen. Danach kam ich nicht mehr online. Habe nun 12.04 von CD frisch neu installiert und finde es ganz toll! Musste nur einiges nachinstallieren...
<prometoys> also, was ich beim update uncharmant finde ist, das es meine vorgabeprogramme (chrome, evolution) einfach verändert hat
<jokrebel> prometoys: Aber zumindest laufen sie noch, oder? Wechsle mal von XP auf Windows7 und Du wirst feststellen, dass Du neue Programme kaufen musst. </OT>
<innerand> Hallo, kurze Frage zur Anzeige: Ich arbeite mit einem Notebook + Dockingstation. An der Dockingstation befindet sich ein Monitor. Ich hätte es nun gerne, dass Ubuntu im Dock (automatisch) nur den großen Monitor verwendet und das Display des Notebooks abschaltet. Per default geht Ubuntu aber immer in den Clone-Betrieb. 
<jokrebel> innerand: Hängt sowas nicht auch mit den BIOS-Einstellungen und der Fn-Tasten-Kombinationen zusammen?
<innerand> kA, im BIOS wäre mir jedenfalls noch nichts aufgefallen. Ich muss jedenfalls immer eine FN-Kombination drücken um zum gewünschten ergebnis zu kommen. (Windows7 verwendet automatisch nur den Monitor des Docks)
<innerand> und mit einer älteren ubuntu distri hat das auch noch so funktioniert. In 12.04 gibt es allerdings die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten so nicht mehr...
<jokrebel> innerand: Hab sowas ja nicht, aber bei "Monitore" - Bildschirm spiegeln den Haken rausnehmen, vielleicht?
<innerand> Merkt er sich nicht. Wenn ich den Monitor aus dem Dock nehme und wieder einsetze (oder neu starte) wird wieder gespiegelt
<innerand> -Monitor +Notebook
<jokrebel> innerand: Was für Grafikkarte?
<innerand> intel irgendwas
<jokrebel> Da hilft dann nur irgendwas.
<innerand> GMA950
<Seymour> Kleines Problem beim Systemupdate
<Seymour> Also auf Ubuntu 12.04
<Seymour> er hatte alles runtergeladen und fing jetzt an zu installieren
<Seymour> CPU-Last ging erst auf voll für ein paar Minuten
<Seymour> ich hab dann alle Apps ausgemacht
<jokrebel> !enter > Seymour
<kubine>  Seymour: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Seymour> jetzt läuft die CPU-Last-Anzeige im Panel noch weiter, auf ganz niedrigem Niveau
<Seymour> aber sonst geht nix mehr
<Seymour> Starmenü geht noch, Apps starten nicht mehr, Terminal nicht mehr
<jokrebel> Seymour: Nur weil die CPU nicht ausgelastet ist, heißt das nicht, dass er aufgehört hat mit installieren.
<p01nt3r> prometoys, jo, geht aber net
<Seymour> aber er steht so schon seit 4,5 Stunden
<Seymour> wie krieg ich denn raus, ob das normal ist?
<p01nt3r> prometoys, dauert es evtl. ne zeit, bis der benutzername bei fb "durch" ist?
<prometoys> p01nt3r, keine ahnung, hast du das erst gerade eingerichtet?
<jokrebel> Seymour: klappt ein STRG+ALT+F2?
<p01nt3r> prometoys, heute - vorhin.
<p01nt3r> aber anmeldung gerade nochmal probiert - geht immer noch nicht, und da liegen schon so 1-2 stunden dazwischen.
<Seymour> STRG+ALT+F2 geht und man kann da auch htop starten
<prometoys> jokrebel, schlimmer geht immer. ist ja kein argument. 
<prometoys> p01nt3r, keine ahnung was mr. zuckerberg sich dabei gedacht hat
<jokrebel> Seymour: Läuft ein apt oder dpkg Prozess?
<Seymour> +jokrebel ich muss jedes Mal ein Stockwerkt tiefer rennen um das zu checken also Geduld ;-)
<dadanopan> was ist schneller, xfce oder lxde?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Ohje - nicht gerade optimale Fehlersuchvoraussetzungen. Du könntest das aber theoretisch auch per SSH-Zugriff machen.
<innerand> Weiß jemand wie ich zu dem 12.04 Backup Dingends einen zweiten Job hinzu bekomme? 
<innerand> Es wird Zeit für eine Ubuntu-Pro Version...
<dAnjou> innerand: du bist frei, dir auch andere distros anzugucken ;)
<innerand> ja, darauf wirds wohl hinaus laufen...
<innerand> wo speichert deja dup seine jobs hin? 
<innerand> also wo liegen die configs
<dAnjou> das dürfte man auf der deja dup projekt-seite herausfinden
<dAnjou> oder vllt. sogar im uu-wiki
<Seymour> +jokrebel Frage bitte nächstes Mal als ERSTES "Ist das Befehlsfenster der Aktualisierung aufgeklappt? Vielleicht wartet die Aktualisierung ja nur unbemerkt auf eine Eingabe" ;-)
<innerand> Wenn ich mir die Information selbst suchen wollte, dann wäre ich nicht im irc ;)
<jokrebel> Seymour: Hihi - werd ich versuchen mir zu merken ;-)
<dAnjou> innerand: du willst also, dass jemand anders für dich sucht?
<jokrebel> innerand: Dann hast Du prizipiell was falsch verstanden. Hier gibt es (meist) keine vorgekauten Lösungen sondern eher Denkanstöße und Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.
<jokrebel> innerand: Und wenn Du jemanden suchst der Dir das erledigt wirst Du den vermutlich bezahlen müssen.
<innerand> Entweder das oder man geht in einen IRC-Channel
<innerand> hier gibt es in der Regel genügend leute die nichts besseres  zu tun haben als für andere zu googeln...
<dAnjou> innerand: so kriegst du hier garantiert keine hilfe mehr
<jokrebel> innerand: Google-Frontend bitte wen/wo anders. </OT> 
<Har1ekin> mahlzeit... eine kurze frage: ich versuche gerade das upgrade aber ich bekomme nicht mehr als 20kb/s sind die server so arg ausgelastet oder liegt das an meinem system?
<innerand> Harlekin, du kommst nicht zufällig aus Österreich? 
<dAnjou> die paket-server sind eigentlich andere als die ISO-server
<Har1ekin> doch ich bin aus österreich
<innerand> Dann ändere den Download-Server
<dAnjou> genau, nimm nen deutschen! ^^
<innerand> zu Hauptserver zB
<Har1ekin> moment das versuch ich gleich mal... wenn du das mit den österreichischen ansprichst, das ist wohl dort ein bekanntes problem?
<innerand> Ja
<Nightwolf> hi, gerade auf 12.04 geupgradet. jetzt macht das indicator-applet wieder probleme (kann skype und keypassx daraus heraus nicht öffnen, da kein doppelklick). ich glaube ich hatte das schonmal, weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich es gefixt hatte. jemand eine idee?
<innerand> ich hab da auch schon mal einen "bug" gemeldet (vor einem Jahr oder so...) 
<Nightwolf> achso, ich benutze gnome 3 classic
<dAnjou> innerand: und um dein dingens zu beantworten: https://answers.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+question/155502 -> /org/gnome/deja-dup
<kubine> Title: Question #155502 : Questions : Déjà Dup (at answers.launchpad.net)
<innerand> ty
<p01nt3r> Nightwolf, dito
<p01nt3r> Clementine macht bei mir auch probs
<p01nt3r> geht nur sehr zögernd zu
<p01nt3r> und reagiert seltsam
<Har1ekin> weil es grad angesprochen wird, ich würde auch gern umsteigen von unity auf ubuntu aber wenn ich gnome-shell installier und das dann beim einloggen auswähle habe ich massive grafikfehler, alles ist in grellen blautönen und der text ist unlesbar
<p01nt3r> Har1ekin, das musst du nicht installieren - einfach gnome-session-fallback drauf und dann neu anmelden.
<p01nt3r> geht ohne gnome-shell
<p01nt3r> rennt hier sehr gut
<p01nt3r> (bis auf oben genannte probs)
<Nightwolf> mit keepass das ist so zum kotzen. das beste wird wohl sein, es immer neu zu starten wenn man es braucht
<Nightwolf> per shortcut
<Nightwolf> bei skype kann ich noch auf aktivieren klicken
<Nightwolf> wobei da gerade das menü ganz weg ist irgendwie
<Har1ekin> ich habe grad noch ein problem, wenn ich ein kontextmenu per rechtsklick öffne (firefox) und dann die maus bewege um einen punkt auszuwählen, dann verschwindet das kontextmenu wieder
<Crowley2> @Nightwolf: Wenn das mit keypass nicht klappt, mal Revelation probieren?
<Nightwolf> Crowley2: wäre wahrscheinlich besser, aber ich habe mich an keepass gewöhnt
<Har1ekin> woran kann das liegen bzw hatte schon jemand das problem?
<Har1ekin> hat sich grad geklärt, eigenartige sache....
<dreamon> p01nt3r, gnome-panel installieren bringt hier auch das alte Panel zurück.Und es gibt sogar was zum Installieren, das man das Panel wieder etwas anpassen kann.
<Nightwolf> dreamon: ich benutze das gnome-panel
<dreamon> Nightwolf, Wenn man alt und rechte Maustaste drückt.. (zeiger auf Panel) dann kann man es konfigen. Mist weiß nimmer wie das teil heißt.das man da zusätzlich installieren muß.. ich such mal
<Nightwolf> dreamon: indicator-applet?
<dreamon> Sorry. Muß noch suchen.. habs extra in eine Textdatei kopiert. Dummerweise vergessen zu speichern.. mist
<dreamon> Ich glaube das hier -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69377/i-cant-add-a-indicator-applet-to-panel-in-gnome-classic -> bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - I cant add a Indicator Applet to Panel in Gnome-Classic - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ich muß mal schauen ob ich wirklich ein ppa hinzugefügt hab.. 
<dreamon> ne hab ich nicht.. 
<dadrc> dreamon, hast du nicht, du hast... indicator-applet-complete installiert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<p01nt3r> dreamon, das hört sich ja noch besser an :-)
<dreamon> dadrc, indicator-applet-complete ist hier nicht installiert.. hab nachgeschaut..
<dadrc> dreamon, welche Pakete mit indicator hast du denn installiert?
<dreamon> dadrc, synaptic hab ich nachgeschaut.. wie kann ich die Liste über die Konsole anzeigen lassen?
<dadrc> dreamon, apt-cache search indicator sollte es tun
<dreamon> Habs im moment unter 11.10 am laufen.. aber ich meine zu wissen das es unter 12.04 auch geht. -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/952562/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Seymour> Ist es normal, dass das Update auf Ubuntu 12.04 über 10 Stunden dauert?
<Seymour> Die Installation selbst hat auf dem Rechner nicht mal EINE Stunde gedauert
<dAnjou> Seymour: österreicher?
<Seymour> dAnjou Ruhrpott. Was hat das mit irgendwas zu tun?
<dreamon> dadrc, Muß mit Kinder Frösche fangen gehen.. danach schau ich nochmal
<dAnjou> Seymour: es gibt ne ganze latte an paket-server. man kriegt meist den lokal am nächsten, der is aber nich immer der schnellste. die ösi-server sind zum beispiel grad irgendwie lahm.
<Seymour> dAnjou aber er hat die Pakete doch ZUERST runtergeladen. Damit ist er längst fertig
<Seymour> dAnjou Wenn da steht "Aktualisierungen werden durchgeführt" geh ich doch davon aus, dass er genau das macht und nicht mehr groß downloadet?!
<sonotos> Seymour: irgend ein dialog der seit 9 1/2 stunden auf deine eingabe wartet vielleicht offen?
<Seymour> sonotos nee, das waren die 4,5 Stunden heut morgen, da stand auch der Fortschrittsbalken
<Seymour> MOmentan ist da hektische Aktivität im Befehlsfenster und der Balken wandert, aber die Prognose steht halt auf 9 Stunden
<sonotos> Seymour: ist vielleicht die platte zu voll so dass das kopieren nur sehr langsam geht?
<sonotos> bzw die root partition
<sonotos> mein update gestern war in 30 / 40 mins durch
<p01nt3r> tippe da auch auf plattenplatz-probleme
<Azrooth> hallo
<Azrooth> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mein headset so konfiguriere, dass es unter teamspeak oder mumble auf mit ubuntu funktioniert?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Hab schon 2 Upgrades hinter mir wo auch jeweils die Prognose anfangs 6-8 Stunden anzeigte. Ne Halbe Stunde später hieß es dann plötzlich noch 3 Stunden.
<dAnjou> Azrooth: da gibt es nichts besonderes. du musst in den audioeinstellungen ein bisl rumklicken bis du die quellen gefunden hast, die den pegel ausschlagen lassen.
<Larinos> Hallo ich habe heute den NetworkManager instaliert und nach einem Reboot bleibt das system  hir stehen tut sich nichts, was kann ich da machen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407717/
<kubine> Title: Boot STOP › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> Wozu legt der Midnight Commander ein Verzeichnis ~/.mc/cedit an, das Rootrechte hat?
<koegs> Larinos: möchtest du dich ein wenig mehr erklären? der Network-Manager ist eigentlich per default schon im system
<bullgard4> Larinos: Das eine und das andere haben nur bedingt miteinander zu tun.
<Guest27261> koegs ich  bin von wicd auf den networkmanger umgestiegen...  kann es sein das die interfaces config fehler haft ist?
<Guest27261> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407722/
<kubine> Title: interface › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Guest27261: wieso doppelt?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: ein verzeichnis hat keine "Rootrechte". Es wurde vielleicht mittels selbigen angelegt.
<Guest27261> koegs weis ich nicht
<koegs> dann entfern doch mal alles oberhalb vom kommentar
<ring0> Guest27261, entfern doch mal die zeilen 1 bis 3
<ring0> :)
<Guest27261> oK >P
<rainer_> hi
<rainer_> habe eben nen neuen rechner mit precise 32bit installiert. Grafiktreiber für ATI danach und dann gnome-shell über apt-get. Wenn ich nun Gnome (Shell) als Oberfläche beim Login wähle kommt immer die Classic oberfläche.
<rainer_> Habt ihr eine idee?
<rainer_> Ich will Gnome-Shell als Oberfläche.
<Frickelpit> rainer_: die classic oberfläche ist ein fallback, wenn keine 3D Unterstützung vorhanden ist
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Und hier hab ich dieses Verzeichnis nicht. Da wirst Du wohl etwas "verbastelt" haben.
<LeonaOne> Hallo Zusammen. Kann ich, wenn ich ein altes Ubuntu hab irgendwie einfach auf die neue Version von ubuntu upgraden oder muss ich immer das neue System runterladen und dann per CD oder USB installieren?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<Frickelpit> LeonaOne: kommt drauf an, wie alt dein ubuntu ist?
<bullgard4> LeonaOne: Im Prinzip kannst Du nur aktualisieren immer auf die nächsthöhere ubuntu-Version.
<LeonaOne> die vorgängerversion von 12.04
<Frickelpit> LeonaOne: aber pauschal ja, man kann auch einfach aktualisieren
<Frickelpit> LeonaOne: dann sollte deine aktualisierungsverwaltung das update anzeigen
<LeonaOne> Ganz ohne USB oder CD wunderbar ;)?
<bullgard4> Ja
<Frickelpit> ja, die pakete werden direkt vom mirror geladen
<ring0> bullgard4, und wo kam das verzeichnis her?
<LeonaOne> Und lohnt sich das Upgrade? Weil sonst sagt man ja immer, man soll erstmal warten was neue Systee angeht?
<bullgard4> ring0: Vom internen Editor "mcedit".
<Frickelpit> LeonaOne: du kannst z.b. erst das neue ubuntu per live cd testen, die frage ob es sich lohnt kann dir keiner beantworten
<bullgard4> LeonaOne: Warten lohnt sich!
<LeonaOne> Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe (:
<Ijon_Tichi1> moin
<Ijon_Tichi1> sagt mal· wenn ich in der precise p. direkt per device datei auf den mikrofoneingang zugreifen will, welche datei ist denn dafür zuständig?
<Ijon_Tichi1> die software die ich nutzen will hat als default /dev/dsp was nicht mehr existiert
<balduin> hi ich hab ein problem mit ubuntu 12.04 und einem verschlüsselten Homeverzeichnis. Ich möchte das Homeverzeichnis entschlüsseln und folge dieser Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Homeverzeichnis-uncodiert . Leider funktioniert der Befehl deluser --remove-home <meinbenutzername> leider nicht. Anscheinend habe ich nicht die Rechte dazu. Auch das anpassen der /etc/adduser.conf hat nur mit
<kubine> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<balduin>  Knoppix funktioniert, ubuntu-recovery-root-mode wollte nicht (permission denied 13)
<balduin> huhu jemand anwesend?
<p01nt3r> gib uns zeit zum nachdenken
<dadrc> !geduld > balduin 
<kubine>  balduin: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<dadrc> hmhm.
<dadrc> balduin, aber du machst das deluser schon mit Rootrechten, oder?
<balduin> dadrc: klar aber es hagelt dennoch fehlermeldungen --remove-home hat sogar funktioniert das löschen des benutzers leider nicht!
<balduin> die datei /etc/passwd ist gesperrt wird zurückgegeben!
<Guest71967> leave
<p01nt3r> balduin, ls -la /etc/passwd
<balduin> p01nt3r -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1868 Apr 28 00:10 /etc/passwd
<k4v> hi mein ubuntu hat das update von oneiric auf precise nicht überlebt... kann ich noch irgendwas machen? nach dem einloggen seh ich keinen desktop, die icons rechts sind nicht da und die maus bewegt sich nicht
<dadrc> k4v, kannst du dich noch auf 'nem Terminal einloggen?
<k4v> wie komm ich da ran?
<dadrc> ctrl alt f1
<dadrc> zB
<k4v> ctrl alt f1 -> schwarzer bildschirm...
<k4v> seh keinen prompt 
<dadrc> 2?
<_d4vid> k4v, kb provider? wie schnell?
<balduin> k4v, Knoppix rein und datensichern!
<k4v> ja das geht natürlich...
<k4v> sonst noch eine option? boote auf textumgebung?
<balduin> recovery mode bei Kernel auswahl!
<k4v> im wiederherstellungsmodus dasselbe
<k4v> wie komm ich evtl. auf eine textkonsole? bootoption?
<k4v> kann ich den älteren kernel booten?
<dadrc> wenn er noch drauf ist, klar.
<k4v> ich meine startet precise damit auch? oder geht dann noch mehr kaputt?
<k4v> drauf ist er
<dadrc> sollte kein problem sein
<k4v> okay ich hab jetzt den alten kernel gebootet. der desktop ist immernoch kaputt (maus sehe ich, blauer bilderschirmhintergrund) jetzt bewegt sich die maus und ich bin mit ctrl-f1 auf der konsole
<k4v> kann ich nochwas retten? apt-get update?
<dadrc> k4v, pack mal die ~/.xsession-errors in einen Pastebin
<balduin> scheinbar ist dann precise noch nicht drauf, versuch mal sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dadrc> !pastebinit > k4v 
<kubine>  k4v: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k4v> netz funktioniert auch nicht
<k4v> pastbin geht schlecht, krieg den rechner gerade nicht ans netz..
<dadrc> Unpraktisch.
<balduin> k4v mit was willst du ins netz? Lan w-lan umts hsdap oder....
<k4v> war das dann sehr mutig, ich dachte die updateterei funktioniert in der regel...
<k4v> ich hab jetzt kabel dran dennoch kein netz
<balduin> dann starte mal neu und verusch ins netz zu kommen, ansonsten kannst du nur noch deine Daten retten und von einer Live-CD /DVD installieren!
<k4v> nagut dann installier ich mal neu..
<Wanama> nutze schroot um andere Xserver zu starten jetzt habe ich das problem das die Tastatur nicht mehr reagiert an was kann das liegen, hat da wer erfahrung mit
<ppq> Wanama: nur aus interesse, wieso startest du für deine chroots eigene xserver und nutzt nicht den, der sowieso schon läuft?
<Wanama> das hat was it der Darstellung zutun, und sollte mir der chroot abstürzen komme ich so noch auf den hHaupt xserver drauf
<apollo13> nen chroot der abstürzt?
<apollo13> das ist mal ne interessante vorstellung
<Wanama> es verursacht auch weniger anzeige fehler und spiele verstellen mir nicht den desktop
<Wanama> ja hatte ich schonmal
<apollo13> ähm dafür reicht es den xserver doppelt starten, dafür brauchts keinen chroot
<Wanama> das der sich festgefahren hat
<Wanama> ok aber wennich das mache kommt das selbe gut es hat wohl weniger mit chroot zutun aber dann vielleicht mit dem xserver das der die tastatur nicht durch reicht
<Wanama> hab es schon mit xconf versucht welche ich auch jetzt nutze da die maus auch erst nicht wollte was ich aber so behaben konnte nur die tastatur will einfach nicht
 * apollo13 hat probleme deinen sätzen zu folgen, beistriche würden helfen :þ
<Wanama> achso warum ich es überhaupt in einer chroot starte ist damit ich nicht jedesmal über eine ctrl+shift+f1 oder so einen X starten muss
<Wanama> ok aber wenn ich das mache, kommt das selbe, gut es hat wohl weniger mit chroot zutun, aber dann vielleicht mit dem xserver, dass der die tastatur, nicht durch reicht
<Wanama> hab es schon mit xconf versucht, welche ich auch jetzt nutze, da die maus auch erst nicht wollte, was ich so beheben konnte, nur die tastatur will einfach nicht
<Wanama> ich muss auch sagen, dass es bei einer 11.04 noch alles geklappt hat, erst als ich auf 11.10 upgraded hatte fing das alles an, wurde da nicht was entfernt und durch dbus vollständig ersetzt, oder wie war das
<Wanama> jetzt bin ich bei 12.04 angekommen, nicht neu aufgesetzt ,und es geht noch immer nicht.
<balduin> Wanama, warum machst du dir die mühe dich Ubuntu 11.10, 12.04 herumzuärgern, man muss manchmal loslassen können - setze ubuntu 12.04 Lts doch einfach neu Auf!
<Wanama> gut da frage ich dann was mir das bringen soll, da das system im grunde rund läuft und ich im normalen betrieb keine probleme habe, aber ich hatte auch schon auf einen anderen pc diese idee und es hat mir nicht gebracht
<Wanama> systeme sind gleich, beide waren 11.10 sprich auch das chroot und es wurde leider wieder keine tastatur erreicht
<mathiasmn> Hi, wenn ich versuche Ubuntu von einem USB stick zu booten, kommt "Boot error". Ich habe den Stick auch auf einem anderen PC getestet, dort hat er wunderbar funktioniert. Hat jemand ne idee was da los ist?
<ryu> hi
<balduin> mathiasmn, um welchen rechner handelt es sich? Etwa um einen eeepc?
<tommi_> hi leute, ich versuche schon den ganzen tag das wlan auf meine thinkpad x121e zum laufen zu bekommen(ubuntu 12.04). der treiber wird nich ganz unterstützt das war bei ältere versionen und fedora auch schon so.
<tommi_> ich weiß nicht wa ich beim installieren diesmal falsch mache
<tommi_> hilfe
<tommi_> ich kann nich mehr
<dreamon>  tommi_, ist es Hardwaremäßig eingeschaltet?
<mathiasmn> nein, auf dem es nicht funktioniert, ist ein intel mini-itx mainboard.
<dreamon> War bei mir auch.. dann hab ich Taste am Notebook gedrückt. Schwupps gings
<balduin> mathiasmn, eins ohne cd/dvd laufwerk?
<mathiasmn> balduin, ja ich kann nur von usb booten, hab kein dvd laufwerk eingebaut
<tommi_> dreamon, ja ich kann unzählige netzwerke sehen aber nicht verbinden. das war auch vorher schon immer so. hier iwconfig http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407732/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<innerand> Hallo, kurze Frage zu Backports PPA: Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich bloß die Quelle hinzufügen muss und die Ubuntu Packete dann bei der Installation übergangen werden, da die aus den Backports neuere Versionsnummern haben?
<dreamon> tommi_, Du kannst nicht verbinden? Du siehst was online ist .. aber die Verbindung geht nicht?
<Fuchs> tommi_: welche hardware ist da drin  (lspci und lsmod in einen pastebin bitte), was passiert, wenn Du manuell  (iwconfig / wpa_supplicant) verbindest? 
<tommi_> ich hab mich grob an diese anleitung gehalten. lspci und lsmod kommt sofort. aber Fuchs, ich weis nicht was du mit manuell meinst.
<Fuchs> erklaer ich dann, wenn ich Bedarf sehe
<mathiasmn> balduin, ich habe gerade auch festgestellt, dass das mainboard anscheinend auch keine tastatureingaben erkennt...
<tommi_> ok. also hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407742/ und http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407737/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<balduin> mathiasmn, das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit einem eeepc 701 und meinem eeepc 1000h auch schon. Am besten du schaust dir mal das Bios genauer an, versuch mal den USB als USB-HDD auf Boot Option 1 zu legen und die HDD auf zwei. Beim Eeepc 701 hat das dennoch nicht funktioniert, hier gab es eine andere Einstellung ich glaube Quickboot oder so. Man musste also im Quickboot (oder so) USB als erste Bootoption USB ein
<balduin> stellen und anschließend hat er die Platte genommen, ganz seltsam aber. Dennoch ging es schlussendlich in dem man an den Bios-Bootinformationen herumgespielt hat. 
<tommi_> ich hab vorher die falschen treiber installiert bzw. älter und die aktuellen auch noch. weiß nicht obs damit zu tun hat.
<balduin> mathiasmn, vielleicht die legacy einstellung im Bios oder mal mit einer USB bzw. PS2 Tastatur ausprobieren
<maltee_h> Nur eine kurze und dumme Frage: Ich sehe bei Ubuntu 12.04 nur das Menü des jeweiligen Fensters, wenn es auf Vollbild ist. Das ist relativ unpraktisch. Kann man da vielleicht was machen?
<mathiasmn> balduin, ja ich hab auch schon eine PS2 ausprobiert, geht auch nicht. aber da ist ein jumper auf dem mainboard, da schaue ich mal ob sich damit das bios reseten lässt.
<balduin> matthiasmn, so etwas gibt es noch? Ja, super mach das!
<tommi_> sry, hatte den link vergessen, also mit dieser hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-w-lan-mit-thinkpad-edge-11-amd-k/#post-2785845
<kubine> Title: Kein W-Lan mit ThinkPad Edge 11 AMD K325 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> oh, einer der realteks 
<Fuchs> da muss ich dann leider passen.  Auf thinkwiki hast Du nichts dazu gefunden, tommi_? 
<tommi_> bisher nichts was geholfen hätte
<tommi_> leide
<tommi_> r
<mathiasmn> balduin, toll, jetzt hab ich den jumper auf konfiguration gesetzt, dann komme ich gleich ins bios. aber navigieren oder werte ändern kann ich trotzdem nicht, die tastatur wird immer noch nicht erkannt...
<mweyen> hi, ich habe gestern auf precise geupdatet und seit dem habe ich bei einer selbst kompilierten anwendung (srvx + eigene patches) das problem, dass beim verbinden mit mysql (C, mysqlclient) der programm segfaultet mit der meldung:  "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" - wenn ich die Anwendung so konfiguriere, dass sie mysql nicht benutzt, gibts keinen segfault. unter oneiric hatte ich ebenfalls kein problem
<balduin> mweyen, warum libgcc_s.so.1 das müsste eigentlich libgcc_s.so einfordern!
<mweyen> ich weiß es nicht ...
<balduin> mathiasmn, wie heißt das board den? Also Marke und Seriennummer?
<mathiasmn> balduin, Intel Desktop Board D510MO
<balduin> mweyen, ich glaub du hast beim kompilieren einen fehler gemacht und prüf mal nach ob du libgcc_s.so installiert hast!
<PBeck> hi
<mweyen> balduin, /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5/libgcc_s.so, /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6/libgcc_s.so die beiden gibt es. fehler gemacht ... ich habe normal kompiliert, wie vor dem dist-upgrade, sogar extra nochmal mit make distclean + autoreconf + configure
<mweyen> und zugegeben habe ich wenig ahnung von dem makefile etc. build für C programme ...
<dreamon> dadrc, noch da?
<dadrc> joa, schon
<balduin> mweyen, vielleicht hast du versehentlich in einer datei am Ende eine 1 inzugefügt oder eine .1! Keine Ahnung da bin ich überfragt!
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich hab 12.04 installiert und die beiden -> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu -> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-session -> installiert. dann mit win+alt+Rechte Maustaste auf panel, dann hat man das menu zum hinzufügen und verschieben. feine sache
<tommi_> afk
<dadrc> dreamon, cool
<dreamon> dadrc, Hab die anleitung genommen und alles was mit dem PPA zu tun hatte weggelassen.
<dreamon> dadrc, Mein gnome2 look ist zurück.. ich bin auch happy
<mweyen> balduin, ich habe nichts angepasst ;) - auch nicht versehntlich, sonst hätte ich änderungen im SVN repo. 
<mweyen> eine .1 in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1 gibt es aber auch
<grafadmin> Servus!
<georg> hello krat
<georg> whats up?
<ppq> hi georg
<ppq> hier kannst du ruhig deutsch sprechen ;)
<ppq> georg: stell am besten direkt deine frage, falls du eine hast.
<fachher> Guten Abend alle zusammen.
<georg> wollte nur beste grüße/dank für 12.04 lts aussprechen 
<fachher> Ich habe mir gerade Ubuntu 12.04 auf meinen Samsung R530 installiert. Es funktioniert alles einwandfrei, bis auf das die Festplatte sich ständig abschaltet und wieder anschaltet.
<ppq> fachher: mit hdparm kann man die standby-zeit einstellen
<fachher> Wie kann ich verhindern, dass die Festplatte in den Standby geschickt wird
<mathiasmn> balduin, ich habe jetzt die batterie entfernt. kann es sein, dass die tastatur danach wieder erkannt wird? Vllt. noch ein paar genauere infos zu meinem problem. das mainboard hat immer funktioniert, heute wollte ich 12.04 installieren, und seit dem bootet auch das alte system nicht mehr, es bleibt einfach bei grub stehen. hast du ne idee warum des alles auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert?
<fachher> ppq, danke. Und wenn ich gar kein Standby haben möchte
<ppq> fachher: sinniger ist es, einen besseren wert einzustellen. die festplatte ist ein großer stromverbraucher, auch im notebook
<fachher> ppq, Das mag angehen, aber mein Rechner ist fast immer mit dem Netzteil verbunden.
<ppq> fachher: hdparm -B 1 -S 120 /dev/sda # das entspricht 10 minuten (120 mal 5 sekunden), kannst es ja bei bedarf noch anpassen
<fachher> ppq alles klar danke
<ppq> fachher: guck auf jeden fall noch in 'man hdparm'
<fachher> ppq bin ich gerade drin.
<balduin> mathiasmn, wenn du die Batterie bei dem Bios reset per jumper nicht rausgenommen hast könnte das bios gar nicht resetet worden sein. Was schmeißt Grub den für fehlermeldungen?
<mathiasmn> balduin, gar keine, er bleibt bei der auswahl einfach stehen. früher hat er da nur ein paar sekunden gewartet und hat danach automatisch das system gestartet
<fachher> ppq: Die Festplatte schaltet sich trotz des Befehls nach wie vor immer wieder aus
<balduin> mathiasmn, tut inziwschen deine Tastatur oder der boot vom USB-Stick?
<fachher> ppq: Vielleicht alle 30 Sekunden
<ppq> fachher: hast du mal einen blick in 'dmesg' geworfen?
<fachher> Wonnach soll ich ausschau halten
<ppq> nach fehlermeldungen in letzter zeit :)
<mathiasmn> balduin, in der bedienungsanleitung steht, die batterie muss mindestens 1h draußen sein. ich warte lieber noch ein bisschen bevor ichs probier. ansonsten hab ich herausgefunden, dass der jumper das bios nicht resetten kann, sondern nur, dass man entweder direkt ins bios kommt, oder für den fall eines fehlgeschlagenen bios updates, das bios über eine recovery diskette zu retten.
<fachher> ppq: [   12.556196] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<Lexian> Hallo ich bekomme diesen Fehler beim apt-get http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407747/ wie kann ich das fixen?
<ppq> fachher: hm, ne, das ist nichts dramatisches
<kubine> Title: apt-get Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> fachher: dann weiß ich auch nicht, wieso sich die festplatte so schnell abschaltet.. was genau hat denn der hdparm befehl ausgegeben?
<sdx23> Lexian: keine unpassenden/zweifelhaften PPAs nutzen.
<Lexian> sdx23: Dann muss ich ne PPA sour. löschen?
<fachher> ppq: sudo hdparm -B 1 -S 120 /dev/sda
<fachher> ppq: /dev/sda:
<fachher>  setting Advanced Power Management level to 0x01 (1)
<fachher>  setting standby to 120 (10 minutes)
<fachher>  APM_level	= 1
<ppq> ah, ok. (nächstes mal in einen pastebin bitte)
<sdx23> Lexian: dieses (offenbar kaputte) Paket kommt aus einem PPA, ja. 
<fachher> ppq: Sorry.
<fachher> ppq: Ich mache mal eben ein Restart. Vielleicht ist das ja notwendig. Bin gleich wieder online.
<balduin> mathiasmn, jap gute entscheidung! Ansonsten versuchs mal ganz progressiv mit nem bios update!
<mathiasmn> balduin, ja des mit der batterie hat leider nicht funktioniert. als ich sie reingetan habe hat er irgendwas von cmos battery failure gesagt, und dass ich enter drücken soll. was natürlich nicht ging
<mweyen> hi, ich habe gestern auf precise geupdatet und seit dem habe ich bei einer selbst kompilierten anwendung (srvx + eigene patches) das problem, dass beim verbinden mit mysql (C, mysqlclient) der programm segfaultet mit der meldung:  "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" - wenn ich die Anwendung so konfiguriere, dass sie mysql nicht benutzt, gibts keinen segfault. unter oneiric hatte ich ebenfalls kein problem
<balduin> mathiasmn, nimm den Akku noch einmal heraus starte den PC mit Netzteil und versuch ob Tastatur und Bios funktionieren, wenn dies der fall ist versuchst du noch einmal von deinem Stick zu booten!
<SnopsyAK> test
<jokrebel> !test > SnopsyAK
<kubine>  SnopsyAK: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<jokrebel> !tests > SnopsyAK
<mathiasmn> balduin, ich habs mit nem bios recovery update probiert. Funktioniert auch nicht!! Jetzt such ich nach einer E-mail adresse von intel für den support. Das funktioniert aber auch nicht, wenn ich bei dem formular mein produkt auswähle, sagt man mir, ich solle auf der offiziellen support seite nachschauen ob ich mein problem damit lösen kann. da ist mein problem aber nicht mal beschrieben...
<kubine>  SnopsyAK: Tests bitte in #test bzw. #botwar – dann bleibt hier Platz für Supportanliegen.
<balduin> mathiasmn, so langsam glaube ich das dein Board kaputt ist und das liegt dann eher weniger an Ubuntu, Grub oder sonst etwas, sondern eher daran das deine Hardware beschädigt ist. Vielleicht einfach mal zum Händler gehen bei dem du das Ding gekauft hast oder zum Support schicken weil dein Problem auf der offiziellen Support Seite nicht beschrieben ist ;-)
<Seymour> Ich bekam heut folgenden Code, um mir einen Livestream von N24 anzuschauen:
<mathiasmn> balduin, ja so langsam glaube ich das auch... nur komisch dass vor dem ich das update machen wollte noch alles funktioniert hat... gekauft hab ichs bei amazon und das ist jetzt auch schon eine zeit her...
<Seymour> Oh alles zurück - war'n Tippfehler
<Seymour> jetzt klappts 
<Seymour> supi
<mathiasmn> balduin, alles was ich jetzt will ist ne email an einen techniker zu schreiben, aber ich find keine e-mail adresse...
<malformed> Salute, ich war gestern schon mal da, weil mein upgrade spätestens beim post-upgrade multiarch-irgendwas offensichtlich irgend einen Fehler produziert - ich bin jetzt noch immer dabei, zu versuchen, mein system zu fixen - die ganze "Storry" steht schon bei ubuntuusers: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-nach-update-fehlerhafte-pakete-aus-on/ vielleicht kann mir noch mal jemand helfen
<balduin> malformed, bei mir steht da das der Server amok läuft, was hast du nur gemacht?
<Crowley2>  Stimmt. Na, das muß man erst mal hinkriegen...
<Fuchs> es wird gerade gearbeitet an ubuntuusers.de, etwas Geduld kann noetig sein. 
<malformed> Dammit, der uu-server ist down. Das problem ist also folgendes: Ich hatte ein paar ppas aktiv beim upgrade, nach dem upgrade wurde ich über irgend etwas mit multiarch informiert und aufgefordert, das zu installieren. Das hat leider icht funktioniert, aber ich weiss nicht, was der fehler war. Nun habe ich einige oneiric pakete im system, die ich nicht weg bekomme. Versuche ich gimp zu installieren, werden einige Pakete nicht instal
<malformed> Das mit dem server war ich nciht, hatte ich heute morgen shcon gepostet, das muss jemand anderes gewesen sein :p
<malformed> will ich libgtk2.0-0  löschen, werden natürlic lauter sachen deinstalliert (firefox, pidgin, et cetera - die waren auch gestern morgen "plötzlich" weg.
<malformed> Ich habe schon die original sources.list aus dem wikie genommen, die ppas rausgemacht, install -f sowie autoremove probiert
<malformed> Hier noch die policy: http://pastebin.com/uRPuWk9R
<guntbert> malformed: ich kann nicht helfen, hab aber eine Frage: hast du aptitude benutzt? Das macht nämlich bei multiarch troubles
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-cache p Package files: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> nope. apt get bzw. für das multiarch wurde autmatisch muon benutzt (kubuntu). Normalerweise nutze ich apt-get
<balduin> csh
<balduin> hey, was ist den bitte kubine?
<malformed> leider kann man wohl auch den release-upgrade nicht einfach nochmal starten :/
<Fuchs> ein Bot, balduin 
<balduin> Fuchs, aha und was kann der so?
<Fuchs> nichts womit man spielen sollte. Er kann Faktoiden. 
<mathiasmn> balduin, ich habe jetzt an den verkäufer von amazon eine e-mail gesendet. nach über einem jahr denke ich aber nicht dass ich da viel erwarten kann... trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe!
<balduin> mathiasmn, hey kein problem. Ansonsten versuchs mal mit einem Fachhändler in deiner Nähe, vielleicht kann der dir ja weiter helfen ;-)
<Lexian> Was denkt ihr ChromiumBrowser oder GoogleChrome  ?
<balduin> Lexian, beides nicht mein Fall aber in welchem zusammenhang?
<OnHaLT> hi all
<OnHaLT>  i want to install ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04  i have both live cd's but having problem and i could use any help and i am new to linux
<Fuchs> !german > OnHaLT 
<kubine>  OnHaLT: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<OnHaLT> Ich habe bereits Google Übersetzer in der Lage sein zu sagen, danke und ich bin müde von Menschen zu fragen, mir zu helfen und sie nicht wollen, zu
<panis> Kennt sich wer mit cups aus der mir sagen kann wieso die Testseite ok aussieht in meinen Fotos aber komplett das Rot zu fehlen scheint?
<malformed> The question is not whether we want to help or not but why you don't use a english channel instead - you don't ask your postman to fix your car…
<smeexs> der is ja schon weg
<panis> Keine Ubuntu-Drucket Spezis hier?
<panis> Drucker
<TheInfinity> panis: cups log?
<panis> TheInfinity: error_log sagt nix.
<TheInfinity> log level hochsetzen und dann?
<panis> Testseite kommt auch einwandfrei raus
<balduin> panis, wie hast du deine Fotos gedruckt bzw. mit welchem Programm?
<panis> Normaleinstellung laut vorgabe mit dem Gnome-Bildbetrachter von Pengolin
<gast__1> guten abend
<balduin> panis, versuchs mal aus gimp heraus. Gimp bietet recht gute Einstellungen beim Drucken!
<panis> balduin: holla. Richtige Fährte. Ich hab mal aus Chrome heraus gedruckt
<panis> Sieht schon roter aus :-)
<gast__1> Seit heute funktioniert mein VPN nicht mehr, wenn ich wie immer im connection-manager mich mit dem vpn verbinden möchte kommt ein Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung ... Start des VPN-Dienstes fehlgeschlagen. Wie kann ich das beheben? 
<malformed> Nochmal eine andere frage (vielleicht hilft es mir): wenn ich gesagt bekomme "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages", wie finde ich heraus, welche packeges held back sind?
<malformed> und: Deborphan sagt, esgibt zwei pakete, die weg können, wenn ich sie deinstallieren will, bekomme ich den hinweis, dass sie nicht gelöscht werden, weil sie gar nicht installiert sind…
<panis> balduin: gleiches verhalten mit Gimp sehr wenig oder kein Rot
<panis> Kann das irgendwie mit den Farbprofilen in der Systemeinstellung zusammen hängen?
<balduin> okay, bei Gimp solltest du aber mehrere Einstellmöglichkeiten haben, ansonsten kannst du auch mal dem Photo bild einen Rotstich verpassen
<balduin> panis, das  Problem mit CUPS in Linux  ist das es überall andere Druck-Dialoge. Farbprofile kannst du glaube ich mit der CUPS Web-Oberfläche verwalten (http://localhost:631/)
<panis> K
<panis> Ich hab das Bild mal rot gefärbt. Der Druck sieht jetzt gelber aus
<panis> So sephia mäßig...
<gast__1> Kann ich den VPN-Dienst irgendwie direkt anstarten?
<malformed> hast du ihn mal in der konsole gestartet und die ausgabe angeschaut?
<gast__1> ne ich weiß nicht wie das geht bisher hat es mit klicken immer geklappt. *schäm*
<mint_> guten Abend habe ein riesen Problem ich habe von ubuntu 11.10 upgrade gemacht auf ubuntu 12.4 und ubuntu startet nicht mehr nach dem bildschirm wo steht ubuntu  startet kommt nur schwarzer Bildschirm und ich kann nix machen  bin gerade mit Linux Mint 12 online Live CD da hier auch das xchat ist auf meine Festplatte kann noch zugreifen und sehe auhc meine alten daten drauf aber was nun ?
<PBeck> mint_: geht der computer wieder aus?
<mint_> ne
<mint_>  also ich starte pc dann kommt bootloader so weit so gut danach drücke return dann ladet der weiter bis Bildschirm kommt wo steht Ubuntu und unten die Punkte blinken nach paar sex geht der aus und bildschirm bleibt schwarz und nix geht mehr da hilft nur noch restart aber mit live cd geht  bin gerade auch so hier
<balduin> mint_, nach ein paar sex? Was machst du mit deinem Bildschrim?
<mint_> nach paar sec
<mint_> sorry
<ZeroMC> sex find ich aber auch gut
<mint_> kann ich mein Ubuntu nicht mehr irgend wie zum laufen Bringen
<balduin> kannst du nicht in den recovery modus booten und dann per root shell pakete nachinstallieren oder arbeiten? 
<balduin> *mint_,
<mint_> kenne mich leider damit nicht aus
<mint_> was ich da mahcen soll
<balduin> mint_, im grub menu in den widerherstellungsmodus wechseln!
<mint_> und dann?
<KojiroAK> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit ein 32bit Ubuntu in ein 64bit Ubuntu zu ändern ohne neu zu installieren? (so ähnlich wie ein Upgrade, am besten gleich in Verbindung mit einem Upgrade)
<TheInfinity> KojiroAK: nein.
<KojiroAK> damn.
<KojiroAK> Naja, dann werde ich halt auch noch gleich ein paar Altlasten los.
<TheInfinity> KojiroAK: einzige möglichkeit debootstrap
<TheInfinity> KojiroAK: und das ist ne neuinstallation
<gast__1> Kann mir jemand mit meinem VPN-Problem helfen?
<malformed> gast__1: einfach in der Konsole/Terminal den befehl eingeben, also zum Beispiel "kvpnc"
<gast__1> malformed: und wie lautet der Befehl? Ich schaue sonst immer auf ubuntuusers.
<tuxampol> um einen text in zB. synaptic ganz lesen zu können müssen da die jeweiligen spalten verschoben werden
<tuxampol> warum eigentlich?
<malformed> das kommt auf den vpn client an - welchen benutzt du denn?
<gast__1> network-manager-pptp
<gast__1> malformed: network-manager-pptp
<malformed> dann mache mal eine konsole auf und tippe dass da ein - dann kann dir vielleicht jemand mit der ausgabe hlfen =)
<gast__1> malformed: Bei mir heißt die VPN-Verbindung anders, aber hier ist ein Screenshot von der gleichen Fehlermeldung die ich auch habe. http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/11/26/1723785-pptp_Dienst_star.png
<tuxampol> im ganzen fenster wäre genügend platz vorhanden
<malformed> oha - da bin ich überfragt, sagt mir gar nichts :(
<gast__1> malformed: Habe ich schon versucht es gibt wohl keinen Befehl network-manager-pptp, sagt die Konsole
<tuxampol> die spalten müssen immer zur korrektur verschoben werden
<malformed> dann ist das kein eigenes programm sondern im netzwerkmanager integriert, da weiss ich leider auch nicht, was man machen kann - aber es sind ja noch 188 andere LEute hier…
<gast__1> Wenn es hilft die Lösung für mein Problem steht hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/neo-vpn-secrets/ hat da jemande nen kopie von?
<dadrc> gast__1, google hat: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:VwFSv4_dHpUJ:forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2382158/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Network-Manager: No VPN secrets › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at webcache.googleusercontent.com)
<gast__1> vielen dank leider klappt die beschriebene Lösung nicht
<gast__1> in welches log muss ich denn schauen für vpn probs?
<dadrc> dann guck dir mal den verlinkten Bugreport an, da steht noch was
<gast__1> hab ich schon gelesen hilft leider nicht
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn es mit Nutzerrechten laeuft, wahrscheinlich .xsession-errors in deinem Home
<gast__1> ich habe an meinen vpn einstellungen nichts verändert, warum der dienst nicht mehr startet ist mir unklar
<dadrc> wenn der dienst nicht geht, koennte es auch dmesg sein
<tuxampol> zB. installierte u. verfügbare versionspalten werden nicht in ganzer breite für den text dargestellt 
<gast__1> ** ( nm-applet:1292): WARNING **: handle_property_changed: property 'vpn-state' changed but wasn't definded by object type NMVPNConnection. steht in meiner  .xsession-errors. Was sagt mir das?
<gast__1> dadrc: wo finde ich dmesg?
<dadrc> einfach auf ner konsole eingeben
<dadrc> ansonsten, fehlermeldung sind ein guter ansatz fuer google
<guntbert> tuxampol: bug reports in support channels bringne i.a. eher wenig - im Übrigen versuch bitte, deine Beiträge in 1 "Zeile" zu halten - sie sind sonst sehr schwer zu lesen 
<guntbert> *bringen
<dadrc> eben rebooten
<tuxampol> ok sorry guntbert
<gast__1> Also die Konfigurationsdatei hat die Endung .vpnc.conf sagt das jemandem etwas?
<panis> balduin: drucken aus browser oder libreoffice funkt einwandfrei. Gimp und Bildbetrachter nich so. Liegt wohl denn nicht an Cups. Ich dank dir erstma. Ich beschäftige mich damit morgen weiter.
<balduin> um als normaler user partitionen in mein Homeverzeichniss einzuhängen, was muss ich dafür in die /etc/fstab schreiben
<panis> cheers
<daswort> Welches Tool würdet ihr mir zum Backupen meiner imap-Konten empfehlen. Gern CLI
<sdx23> daswort: offlineimap - wenn nur imap-Zugriff.
<daswort> Hat mal schnell jemand einen Wiki-Mirror Link?
<MarkusH> daswort: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › (at staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusH> bitte schön
<MarkusH> daswort: da ist aber nix drüber drin
<balduin> http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/Penis
<daswort> hmmm :(
<balduin> hat jemand eine ahnung wie man bei zwei bildschirmen unter cinnamon zwei panels, pro bildschirm ein panel, einrichtet?
<Har1ekin> kennst jemand folgendes problem: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<Har1ekin> Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<malformed> ich versuche gerade alle möglichen optionen durch, dabei stosse ich auf das folgende: Reinstallation of libgtk2.0-0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<malformed> liegt das an meinen servern?
<sdx23> malformed: Sagt welches Programm? Womöglich sind die Paketlisten nicht aktuell.
<balduin> Har1ekin, schau mal hier: http://www.rootz.de/2012/01/oracle-java-7-via-ppa-in-ubuntu-installieren/
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java 7 via PPA in Ubuntu installieren « Rootz.de (at www.rootz.de)
<malformed> sdx23: libgtk2.0-0
<sdx23> malformed: Das hattest du erwähnt. Ich meinte welches Programm du benutzt, das dann die Meldung ausgibt.
<malformed> achso, sorry. apt-get
<sdx23> dann erstmal ein apt-get update. Wenn dann immernoch, die gesamte Ausgabe in einen pastebin-Service und den Link dazu hierrein.
<Har1ekin> balduin: danke schau ich mir gleich an, wenn endlich texlive mal fertig wird mit dem installieren
<Tuemmler_> #join ubuntuusers.de
<malformed> http://pastebin.com/Sfve2y9C
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-get update Ign - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Tuemmler_> Moin Moin, darf ch einmal einmal nur zuhören?
<Tuemmler_> OK, away
<Har1ekin> balduin: bei dem link bekomm ich wieder nen fehler:  oracle-jdk7-installer hängt ab von oracle-java7-installer; aber:
<Har1ekin>   Paket oracle-java7-installer ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
<Har1ekin> ach ne, der fehler etwas weiter oben war der selbe wie oben
<balduin> Har1ekin: es gibt kein oracle-java7-installer bei dieser ppa überprüf mal deine paketquellen und vermutlich willst du das jdk 7 und nicht das jre7 installierien oder?
<Har1ekin> ja das jdk
<balduin> Har1ekin: vermutlich ein ppa fehler in deinen quellen, ich hab das heute schon installiert und es gab gar keine probleme
<balduin> gibt es seamonkey in den offiziellen  paketquellen und wenn ja wie heißt das packet?
<malformed> wieso ist ein upgrade von libgtk2.0-0 oneiric auf libgtk2.0-0 precise ein downgrade?
<malformed> also, ich habe in muon die version von libgtk2.0-0 auf precise gedowngradet, jetzt geht die installation, ich hoffe das waren die einzigen Hänger in meinem system
<malformed> kann ich diese quelle aktivieren: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.canonical.com)
<balduin> malformed da ist sowas wie das flashplugin drinn und die nvidia/ati treiber!
<malformed> okay. also partner, universe und multiverse kann ich wieder adden? (ich habe meine alte sources.list mit der aus dem wiki verglichen gerade)
<balduin> ja, das mach in 99.99999% der fälle keine Probleme!
<balduin> *macht
<malformed> cool, danke für die info =)
<balduin> malformed, bitte
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-29
<bullgard4> Ich habe gerade vergessen, wie heißt das Programm, das es ermöglicht, in einer virtuellen Konsole auch ohne X Grafiken anzuzeigen? Neuere Ubuntus installieren es per Default.
<innerand> Hallo, hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich, wenn eine VPN Verbindung steht eine IP "umbiegen" kann? Also so eine Art hosts File, das nur verwendet wird wenn eine OpenVPN verbnindung steht. 
<innerand> Konkret geht es darum, dass mein OpenVPN Server auf meinem NAS läuft. Dadurch bekommt das NAS jetzt aus sicht des VPNs eine andere IP - das heist alle Dienste des NAS sind über das VPN über eine andere IP erreichbar. Und ich möchte nun automatisch bei stehender VPN verbindung die IP des NAS (192.168.0.10) auf die OpenVPN IP des NAS (192.168.1.1) verbiegen.
<sdx23> innerand: zu konfigurieren im vpn client.
<innerand> find ich das auch in dem OpenVPN Plugin des NM?
<sdx23> kA, das verwend' ich nicht. Wobei sowas wie "post-up" imho ausreichend allgemein ist, das irgendwo zu finden.
<innerand> weiß jemand wo das NM-OpenVPN-Plugin seine config files hinlegt? 
<bullgard4> Pidgin zeigt mir an in der Buddy List: "18 new emails." Was bedeutet hier »new«?
<innerand> Wenn ich einen Monitor anschliese, dann macht Ubuntu irgendwas. (Es erkennt den Monitor und schaltet in den Clone-Modus). Weiß jemand was genau es da macht, also zB welches skript da läuft?
<bullgard4> innerand: Was meinst Du mit "Clone-Modus"?
<innerand> Ich glaub "Spiegel Modes" wird das von ubuntu genannt. Beide Monitor zeigen das selbe Bild
<innerand> Ich hätte es halt gerne, dass der Notebook monitor ausgeht wenn ich es in die Dockingstation gebe...
<bullgard4> innerand: Bitte beschreibe Deinen Hardware-Aufbau genauer und Deine verwendete Ubuntu-Version, so daß man Dir besser helfen kann und nicht raten muß.
<innerand> 12.04, Grafikkarte ist eine Intel GMA950. Das ganze ist ein Notebook (Dell d430). Wenn ich dieses ins Dock gebe (Mediabase, daran befindet sich über DVI der Monitor LG IPS231), dann soll das Notebookdisplay ausgehen und nur noch der Externe Monitor genutzt werden.
<innerand> Ubuntu geht aber immer in den Clone-Modus und merkt sich auch keine Einstellungen. 
<innerand> mit randr kann ich das grundsätzlich machen (ich hab auch schon ein skript dafür) - nur bräuchte ich eben ein Event (Monitor angeschlossen) das mein Skript ausführt
<bullgard4> innerand: Ich galube, Dein Problem ist abhängig vom Typ Deiner verwendeten Dockingstation. Ich kenne die nicht und kann Dir nicht helfen. 
<innerand> ne, die dockingstation ist nicht das problem
<innerand> ubuntu macht das auch so wenn ich den Monitor (über vga) ohne dock an das Notebook anschließe
<bullgard4> innerand: Vielleicht hilft Dir weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper .
<kubine> Title: Disper › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI
<kubine> Title: Thinkpad ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FrameFever> hat schon mal jemand ubuntu auf vmware installiert?
<FrameFever> ich bekomme nur ein terminal screen zu sehen
<FrameFever> niemand da?
<Aradiv> Hi ich habe folgendes Problem mit der Gnome-Shell. Wenn ich bei Eclipse einen Rechtsklick mache geht das Menü oben hinter das Panel so das ich den obersten Punkt nicht mehr auswählen kann.
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du?
<klaas> bei precise gibts bei mir zwischen zwei twinview bildschirmen eine line an der der curser immer 'kleben' bleibt -- wie kann ich das abschalten bzw nach was muss ich da suchen um die settings dafür zu finden? :D
<Aradiv> bullgard4: precise pangolin also 12.04
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Tut mir leid, ich kann Dir nicht helfen. Vielleicht fragst Du am Abdnd noch einmal, dann sind wahrscheinlich mehr Leute hier, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Antwort steigt.
<bullgard4> klaas: Ist TwinView nur eine Eigenschaft/feature von nVidia-Grafikkarten? Oder ein mehr generischer Begriff?
<klaas> ehm ja könnt sein; sind zwei bildschirme zusammengeschaltet nebeneinander
<deem> klaas: sind die monitore unterschiedlich groß?
<bullgard4> klaas: Ich habe gefragt "oder". Und Du antwortest: "ja könnt sein". Was gilt nun?
<klaas> nein, funktioneirt auch alles gut nur irgendwie ist zwischen den beiden seit dem aktuellen ubuntu release so ne sticky line
<klaas> ich bin mir nicht sicher obs ein nvidia feature ist - ich denke ja :)
<bullgard4> ok, danke!
<deem> twinview ist ein feature von nvidia, ja
<bullgard4> Ah!
<malformed> Salute, hat noch jemand festgestellt, dass man im firefox keine tabs mehr bookmarken kann indem man auf den tab klickt und ihn an die gewünschte bookmark-position zieht? (Ich wüsste es gerne, um zu wissen ob meine installation kaputt ist oder ob es an der 12 liegt.)
<jokrebel> malformed: Also hier geht das.
<malformed> hast du schon die 12.0 ?
<jokrebel> malformed: Hatte sie sogar schon als Alpha. Du sprichst schon von der Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste?
<malformed> Ja, von allem - eigentlich kann man ja einfach auf einen tab klicken, maustaste gedrückt halten und dann den tab "veerschieben" und es wird dann ein bookmark angelegt…
<jokrebel> malformed: Wie gesagt. Bei mir geht das.
<malformed> mist (für mich, natürlich)
<jokrebel> malformed: Versuch es mal im Gast-Account oder mit nem neuen User.
<malformed> NA ja, bei meiner Frau (win) geht es auch nicht…
<k-zuker> hi
<jokrebel> malformed: Mit WINDOWS hat das ganze aber wenig zu tun und dafür wärst Du hier auch falsch. Die neueste Version heißt übrigens 12.04
<Nightwolf> wie bekomme ich diesen briefumschlag mit ziffer weg, der kommt wenn irgendwas in thunderbird passiert?
<Nightwolf> ich meine nicht dieses gruene symbol
<malformed> jokrebel: ich meinte die 12.0 von firefox, nicht von (K)ubuntu ;o)
<jokrebel> malformed: Ah so <g> ja dann. Ändert aber wenig an meinem gesagten.
<malformed> stimmt… es ist nur seltsam, dass es beibeiden computern so ist, das wollte ich damit sagen :/
<kultviech>  was passiert wenn ich nvidia downgrade manuell mache? werd ich das automatisch wieder los wenn ein ubuntu-update komm?
<jokrebel> malformed: Such Dir halt nen Channel der Firefox als Thema hat. Da bist Du dann ggf. für beide Betreibssystem richtig.
<malformed> jipp, mache ich, wollte nur erst chekcne ob es am ff liegt oder "an mir"
<Seymour> Huhu!
<witchdoc> moin
<Seymour> Jedes Mal, wenn man den Rechner hochfährt, steht die Lautstärke wieder auf voll. Es wird nur die visuell dargestellte Reglerstellung gespeichert, aber nicht der damit korrespondierende Lautstärke-Wert.
<k-zuker> hat jemand zufällig ein lösungansatz für ein thinkpad r61i, für Soundprobleme. Aus den Boxen kommt ton, aber kopfhörer bleib stumm.
<k-zuker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/954827/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k-zuker> ubuntu 11.10
<k-zuker> bin am überlegen ein dist-upgrade auf 12.04 zu machen, aber das macht auch wohl eher keinen Sinn.
<k-zuker> hier steht dieser codec auch nicht drin. http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<k-zuker> mittels dmks habe ich mir alsa aktualisiert in dem ich einfach das deb paket von hier https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages installiert habe.
<kubine> Title: Packages in “ALSA daily build snapshots” : ALSA daily build snapshots : Code : “Ubuntu Audio Development Team” team (at code.launchpad.net)
<k-zuker> naja alles eher verzweiflung, der bug besteht aber noch anscheinend...
<k-zuker> wieso gibt es bei mir keine /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ? Und /etc/init./alsa-utils läßt sich nicht ausführen...
<Seymour> Vor dem Hintergrund der nicht gezahlten Beiträge  würde die Einstellung eines Menschen, der sich Vollzeit ausschließlich um das Eintreiben dieser Kohle kümmert, irgendwie Sinn machen.
<Seymour> Lass denjenigen ein durchschnittliches Sekretösengehalt bekommen, plus den üblichen Arbeitgeberanteil an den Sozialversicherungen kost das die Partei vielleicht 30.000 Euro im Jahr.
<Seymour> Lass denjenigen es schaffen, auch nur 60 Prozent der ausstehenden Beiträge einzutreiben, macht das 287.388 Euro, sind wir anschließend um 257.000 Euro im Plus.
<Seymour> Hab ich was übersehen?
<bekks> JA.
<bekks> Das hat alles nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun und gehört deswegen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Seymour> oh sorry falscher kanal
<k-zuker> wieso gibt es bei ubuntu 11.10 keine /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ? Und /etc/init./alsa-utils läßt sich nicht ausführen...
<bekks> Wieso lösst es sich nicht ausführen?
<k-zuker> kein plan   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset  command not found :/
<k-zuker> aber alsa-utils ist laut apt-get installiert ....
<bekks> sudo sagt dir, dass /etc/init.d/alsa-utils nicht existiert.
<k-zuker> ja
<sven_> hi. mein upgrade 11.10 auf 12.4 ist fehlgeschlagen, hab darauf neu installiert, sollte ja kein dickes ding sein. kann mir wer zu folgenden problemen auskunft geben? (gnome classic) 1) keepassx kann ich zwar ins tray minimieren, aber ich kriegs nichtmehr maximiert 1a) wenn ich auto-type im keypass mach, verwürfelt er us/de keyboard (schreibt y statt z)  2) alt-tab funktioniert nicht mehr
<sven_> barfight
<sven_> jetzt live ;-)
<jokrebel> k-zuker: Upgraden musst Du früher oder später doch eh?
 * sven_ glaubt es is an der zeit sich nach ner neuen distri umzusehen :/
<bekks> sven_: Warum?
<bekks> sven_: Du kannst ja auch einfach xfce, kde, lxde benutzen, wenn Dir Unity nicht gefählt.
<sven_> bekks, gestern war mein erster distributions-upgrade fail seit... jahren. ich verwende gnome, siehe probleme oben. 
<user_> hallo
<k-zuker> jokrebel, stimmt auch wieder, ausserdem habe ich jetzt  gar keinen sound mehr. Die Karte wird nichtmal mehr richtig erkannt. Habe das module snd_hda_intel (unbewußt) entfernt....
<user_> ich hab ubuntu installiert aber jetzt startet mein pc nicht mehr mit der fehlermeldung grup fail 17
<user_> ...
<musca> hallo user_
<sven_> gabs doch ein 
<sven_> !grub
<kubine> sven_: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<k-zuker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/874880/comments/13  der  "fix" soll es richten, laut ihm hier http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/58424/gelost-soundprobleme-nach-update-hilfe-bei-der-einstellung-im-bios.html ... mal sehen .
<kubine> Title: Comment #13 : Bug #874880 : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> sven_: Wohl eher Grub2?
<user_> nein mein problem ist ich hatte davor opensuse installiert aber das gefliel mir nicht
<user_> und nach der installation von ubuntu kommt nun diese fehlermeldung..
<user_> ich hab windows vista und ubuntu istalliert
<k-zuker> so dann mal ein dist-upgrade...
<k-zuker> bis bald...
<bekks> user_: grub 17 fail heisst, dass du grub neuinstallieren darfst.
<bekks> user_: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn installiert?
<user_> 12.04
<bekks> ! grub2 > user_ 
<kubine>  user_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<user_> muss ich den grup jetzt installieren oder reparieren
<user_> _
<sven_> bekks, geht alt-tab algemein nimmer unter gnome-classic in 12.4?
<bekks> sven_: Weiß ich nicht, ich benutze gnome noch Unity.
<jokrebel> +weder
<sven_> ah, is das indicator applet complete, das den putt macht....
<jokrebel> sven_: Also unter Unity gehts zumindest. Gnome gefällt mir momentan gar nicht mehr, weshalb ich es nicht nutze.
<sven_> jokrebel, unitiy is schon... schwierig find ich... is halt immer schwer wenn man sich mal an was gewöhnt hat...
<user_> weis jemand ob ich den grup reparieren muss oder neu installieren_
<bekks> user_: Das ist das selbe.
<bekks> user_: Und es heisst "grub".
<user_> des bloede ist ich verwende grad eine live CD deshalb hab ich keine root rechte und kann den grub nicht neuinstallieren, tipps_
<bekks> Auf einer Livecd hat man root-Rechte.
<bekks> Abhängig von der Livecd erlangt man sie mit sudo oder su.
<user_> okaz also erstmal grub 2 entfernen und neu installieren_
<bekks> 14Nein.
<bekks> Du musst da nichts entfernen idR. Du musst grub2 neu in den MBR installieren.
<malformed> Hoi, wenn ich ein Programm installiere (jabref), ist es sinnvoller die sugegsted packages mit zu installieren oder soll ich die besser ignorieren? Bisher habe ich sie immer ignoriert
<bekks> Dann kannst Du sie auch weiterhin ignorieren.
<malformed> wofür sind sie denn (als grundlagenfrage)
<bekks> Als Vorschlag für eine erweiterte oder ähnliche Funktionalität des von Dir installierten Paketes.
<malformed> Ah, okay. Wenn ich also openjdk habe, sollte ich als suggested "default-jdk, java-sdk" und so weiter erst mal nicht installieren?
<jokrebel> user_: Hast Du den Wiki-Artikel zu Grub2 gelesen?
<bekks> malformed: Du brauchst die Pakete.
<bekks> +nicht :)
<malformed> Aber wieso sind sie dann nur suggested und nicht dependent? 
<malformed> ah, okay :p
<malformed> vielen dank
<malformed> oh - und macht es ein problem, gleichzeitig open-jdk 6 und 7 zu haben? (jabref braucht wohlk 6, ich hatte sieben manuell installiert)
<bekks> Nein.
<sven_> mah, und auf meim system (LANG is en-us oder wie das heisst, aber keyboard is de) verbockt keypassx den autotype. wie dämlich >:-(
<bekks> Was ist denn autotype bei keypassx?
<malformed> bekks: cool, vielen dank (mal wieder) für die vorzügliche Hilfe =)
<sven_> bekks, ich hab keepass offen, doppelklick nen eintrag, der öffnet ne webpage z.b. in firefox. dann mach ich mit markiertem eintrag ctrl-v und er typed $username<tab>$passwort<enter>
<bekks> Ah ja.
<sven_> bekks, ansich super praktisch, wenn er hier nicht z/y verwechseln würde bei >:-( wenn ich "copy username" (ctrl-b) und dann  im browser ctrl-v mach, dann macht ers richtig. nur der comfort is halt wech
<sven_> wenn ich mein keyboard layout auf us setz, im keepass, dann tuts. super.
<sven_> >:-(
<sven_> ...oder so
<sven_> reboot
<fujisan> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2136265/Dentist-Anna-Mackowiak-pulled-ALL-boyfriend-Marek-Olszewski-s-teeth-dumped-her.html?ICO=most_read_module -_-
<kubine> Title: Dentist Anna Mackowiak pulled out ALL boyfriend Marek Olszewski 's teeth after he dumped her | Mail Online (at www.dailymail.co.uk)
<prinzhf> Hallo, liebe Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe von ubuntu 11.10 auf version 12.04. geupdated (auf meinem dell-netbook). Nun ist es so, dass nach der GRUB-Auswahl der übliche "Ubuntu-Start-, bzw. Ladebildschirm erscheint (), dann jedoch der Bildschirm schwarz wird und nichts mehr geschieht. Hat eventuell einer eine Idee, ob und wie ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen kann?
<fujisan> mgolisch:  ich kenne dich doch oder net?
<fujisan> ich kann kein deutsch D:
<fujisan> hallo lieber prinzhf 
<fujisan> i hate grub -_-
<prinzhf> well i don't think, that this is a GRUB-related problem ;)
<fujisan> hey it could be worse you could be the guy who had all his teeth pulled out by his ex-girlfriend -_-
<fujisan> and then to make it worse his new gf left him because he no longer has teeth
<sven_> prinzhf, zum debuggen wärs nicht verkehrt, im grub die kernel zeile zu ändern: quiet udn splash raus
<sven_> prinzhf, und was oft hilft: noapic nolapic acpi=off hinzufügen
<prinzhf> vielen dank
<holgi> mit welchen poramm kann ich temperaturen auslesen?
<Crowley21> video
<Crowley21> Sorry!
<ppq> holgi: mit lm-sensors
<ppq> (so heißt das paket)
<ppq> holgi: näheres: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> !lm-sensors > holgi 
<kubine>  holgi: lm-sensors liest Sensorwerte der Hardware aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<prinzhf> sven_, das hat nun immerhin dazu geführt, dass das system hochfährt, allerdings teilt es sich nun den screen: halb desktopoberfläche, halb textzeile (kommandozeile?) jedenfalls keine maus vorhanden :)
<sven_> prinzhf, klingt ungesund ;-)
<prinzhf> also lieber gleich 12.04. erneut installieren?
<holgi> krass eben so unter mein notebook so eine tischdecke aus alu gehabt und mein temptur voll am abspcken
<bekks> 7 Fehler in einem Satz. Knaller. :)
<bekks> Und OT. :)
<holgi> ja hehe war nervös 
<LarsTK> Hello
<bekks> Hallo LarsTK.
<LarsTK> Moin Moin Bekks
<malformed> Wieso bekomme ich denn für faslt alle pakete sowohl i386 als auch 64bit versionen angeboten? Und wenn ich dann etwas installieren will (ia32-libs ia32-libs-multiarch) bekomme ich das hier gesagt: http://pastebin.com/3hx2Gvz3
<kubine> Title: The "ia32-libs-multiarch" package could not be marked for installation or upgrad - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<malformed> aber einzeln kann ich die pakete installieren (die 64er)
<bekks> Womit versuchst Du sie zu installieren? aptitude oder apt-get?
<malformed> apt-get
<malformed> (hatte sudo apt-get install ia32-libs versucht, da wurde mir gesagt ich soll ia32-libs-multiarch installieren und das crashed)
<bekks> "das crashed" bedeutet was?
<malformed> dass es (wie oben) auf die ganzen i386 pakete verweist (unmet dependencies, held broken packages)
<malformed> bzw, im muon:   the package system could not be initialised, your configuration may be broken.
<Moritz25> Hi, ich will meine ext. HDD als Ganzes verschlüsseln. Habe jetzt bisschen im Wiki gelesen und bin mir unschlüssig, welches Verfahren ich anwenden soll. LUKS scheint mir "state of the art", ist allerdings nur mit Linux kompatibel. Ich benutze aber (sehr selten) Windows und abgesehen davon ist dann natürlich der Vorteil, eine externe HDD "mal eben mitzunehmen", mehr oder weniger dahin. Mir ist bewusst, dass es beim Thema Verschlüsselung
<Moritz25>  den Gegensatz Komfort <-> Sicherheit gibt, aber da ich da nicht so der Profi bin die Frage: Gibt es eine "sinnvolle" Möglichkeit, eine HDD sowohl für Windows als auch Unix zu verschlüsseln (TrueCrypt?) und wie sieht es mti dem leidigen Problem NTFS in dem Zusammenhang aus?
<malformed> dieses multiarch macht mich noch wahnsinnig
<bekks> Moritz25: Wieso macht LUKS den Vorteil, die Platte mitzunehmen, zu Nichte? Das ist Quatsch.
<Moritz25> Naja an nem Linux-Rechner nicht, aber an Windows kann ich damit nichts anfange, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
<bekks> Richtig.
<Moritz25> Das war mit "mehr oder weniger dahin" gemeint ;) 
<sven_> Moritz25, es gibt auch dm-crypt support in windows. ob das luks kann weiss ich grad nicht.
<sven_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeOTFE iirc
<kubine> Title: FreeOTFE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Moritz25> sven_, bin ich gerade auch draufgestoßen, danke.
<sven_> Moritz25, kleiner tipp: mach dir auch ne unverschlüsselte partition auf die platte, wo du die windows soft drauf kopierst
<sven_> mit driverless operation, nice *dazulern*
<Moritz25> sven_, es sollen auf der externen HDD ja "nur" Daten liegen, keine Software laufen.
<malformed> fuck - was mache ich, wenn mein apt-get gerade _ALLE_ i386 pakete deinstalliert?
<sven_> Moritz25, aber wenn du die platte mitnimmst, und annem windows ansteckst, wirst du es zu schätzen wissen, dass du die software die du dafür brauchst auch gleich da hast
<malformed> also alles mit *:i386
<Moritz25> sven_, point taken
<bekks> malformed: Uns sagen, was Du getan hast, wäre ein guter Anfang.
<malformed> na ja … ich hab irgendwoe ienen befehl kopiert und wollte schauen, was er vorschlägt, aber er hat es gemacht. nämlich (d'oh) sud apt-get purge *:i386
<bekks> Ja, da macht der Befehl genau was er soll.
<fbausch> irgendwo einen Befehl kopieren ist nie gut, wenn man ihn nicht vollständig versteht
<malformed> ja, das sehe ich gerade :P
<bekks> In man apt-get ist sehr genau beschrieben, was purge tut.
<prinzhf> Mein Linux Live USB Creator sagt, er würde 12.04. nicht unterstützten, o-ton: "Dieses Linux ist nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste. LinuxLive USBCreator wird die Installation trotzdem versuchen mit denselben Parametern wie für 'Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Unity / Gnome)'" . Ist davon abzuraten? :)
<malformed> ich weiss ja, was purge tut, ich hab nur nicht aufgepasst. Aber was mache ich jetzt? wenn ich ihn neu starte, ist vermutlich alles kaputt, oder?
<bekks> malformed: Ich habe Dir gerade gesagt, wo man das nachlesen kann.
<bekks> malformed: Und Du hast ja ein Backup des Systems, dann ist das ja alles halb so wild. Hast du doch, oder?
<malformed> Ja, so halb. Es passt nicht alles auf die externe platte, aber das meiste ist musik, das nicht kopiert ist, die .-sachen sind da, hoffe ich
<bekks> Hoffst Du, oder weisst Du?
<malformed> weiss ich
<malformed> kann ich eine neue installation vornehmen und das alte home behalten, wenn ich ein verschlüsseltes lvm benutze?
<bekks> Ich denke nicht, dass du ein verschlüsseltes LVM wieder übernehmen kannst.
<malformed> mistig.
<malformed> na ja, dann installiere ich es einfach mal neu, hab ja noch die ganze nacht zeit :p
<daheimer> guten morgen zusammen. kann mir mal schnell einer sagen wie ich mich hier in meine Konsole einloggen kann, wenn     Grub>   dransteht
<daheimer> ??
<tioan> du hängst im bootloader fest
<Frickelpit> guten morgen? :D
<daheimer> ja kann ich mich da nicht in eine konsole einwählen?
<tioan> nein
<tioan> du bist in der grub console
<daheimer> ah ok
<tioan> deine grub config ist defekt
<daheimer> das heist?
<Fuchs> daheimer: zu dem Zeitpunkt ist noch kein Betriebssystem gestartet, ergo moechtest Du erstmal das tun 
<tioan> grub.conf reparieren
<Fuchs> !grub2 > daheimer 
<kubine>  daheimer: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<daheimer> nein starten kann ichs ja normal. dacht nur dann kann ich mir das sparen und dort gleich in die konsole
<tioan> nein
<daheimer> ah ok dann hab ichs verstanden
<daheimer> danke
<daheimer> ja eine frage hab ich dann doch noch. wie kann ich nur meine grafische oberfläche beenden und nur in den reinen textmodus gehen?
<Frickelpit> strg + alt + F1-F6
<Frickelpit> dann kannst du parallel beides haben
<Frickelpit> F7 bringt dich wieder zurück zur grafischen oberfläche
<daheimer> ja aber dann läuft doch die grafik im hintergrund weiter oder?`kann ich die nicht einfach "ausmachen"?
<Frickelpit> klar
<Frickelpit> aber wozu?
<daheimer> ressourchen sparen
<Frickelpit> ähm … ja
<Frickelpit> gut
<Frickelpit> du solltest dir eher mal leichtgewichtige oberflächen anschauen
<daheimer> ja ich hab genug aber ich will es einfach wissen, das wenn ichs doch mal brauch oder die grafische abstürztz, das ich dann immer noch was mit dem system machen kann
<daheimer> oft braucht man sie ja auch nicht
<Frickelpit> was, die gui?
<daheimer> ja
<daheimer> wenn ich nur was in nano oder so machen will, brauch ich sie doch nicht
<Frickelpit> dann mach eine minimalinstallation
<Frickelpit> da kannst du dann auswählen, was installiert werden soll und was nicht
<daheimer> ich will doch beides haben. aber manchmal braucht man sie doch nicht und dann kann ich sie doch abschalten. frag mich nicht wieso, aber ich will des halt gern wissen
<Noobuntu81> Nabend zusammen
<Noobuntu81> Ich habe versucht das oracle java plugin(java6 x32) für Firefox 12 zu installieren. Dabei habe ich exakt nach der Anleitung im Wiki gehalten.
<Noobuntu81> Es scheint auch alles richtig installiert zu sein, aber wenn ich den Java-Test mache klappt es nicht.
<Noobuntu81> Weiß da jemand Rat?
<DreamThief> Noobuntu81: ich habs noch nicht getestet
<DreamThief> ich habs aber auch noch nicht benötigt
<DreamThief> openJDK funktioniert bei mir wunderbar
<DreamThief> und das krieg ich aus den paketquellen
<Noobuntu81> damit läuft es auch bei mir
<Noobuntu81> aber ich entwickle mit java daher bin ich auf das von oracle angewiesen
<Noobuntu81> und will komplikationen mit dem openjdk vermeiden
<Noobuntu81> ich bin mir sicher das es nur eine Kleinigkeit sein muss die ich irgendwie übersehen haben muss
<Fuchs> Noobuntu81: was meint about:plugins  im Firefox dazu? 
<Noobuntu81> Fuchs: alle plugins bis auf java
<Noobuntu81> Shockwave Flash, iTunes Application Detector, VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 3.0.1), DivX® Web Player, QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6, Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<Fuchs> dann fehlt das plugin wohl wirklich, welche Pakete hast Du alles installiert? 
<Noobuntu81> über sudo apt-get install habe ich keine Pakete bezüglich java installiert
<Noobuntu81> aber ich habe mir von oracle hier das runtergeladen und nach dem Wiki installiert: jdk1.6.0_32 und jre1.6.0_31
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: Warum nicht das von Ubuntu gelieferte?
<Noobuntu81> weil ich mit dem java von oracle programme entwickle
<Fuchs> Noobuntu81: dann kann sehr gut sein, dass das Plugin da nicht dabei ist 
<Fuchs> Noobuntu81: Randbemerkung: das jdk sollte auch eine jre beinhalten
<Noobuntu81> richtig
<Noobuntu81> es gibt da einen unterordner namens jre
<Noobuntu81> das heißt es hätte nur das jdk gereicht?
<Fuchs> an sich war es schon mal nicht so schoen das von Hand zu installieren
<Fuchs> ein ppa oder so waere wohl klueger gewesen, ggf. waere da auch das Plugin dabei 
<Noobuntu81> es blieb mir auch keine andere wahl
<Noobuntu81> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation wird oracle java nicht mehr unterstützt und muss von hand installiert werden
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: Wenn ich auf diesem Link nach "unterstützt" oder "hand" finde ich diesen angeblichen Hinweis nicht.
<Noobuntu81> Ab Ubuntu 11.10 ist Sun Java nicht mehr in den offiziellen Paketquellen enthalten – auch nicht in Canonical Partner. Wer diese Java-Version zwingend benötigt, kann sie nur noch manuell installieren.
<tioan> openjdk reicht normalerweise ja auch
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation#Ab-Ubuntu-11-10
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> das ist aber das openjdk..
<jokrebel> Noobuntu81: Und da dann die Punkte unter: Ab Ubuntu 11.10 kann alternativ der Nachfolger OpenJDK 7 installiert werden: und Möchte man Java-Programme selbst entwickeln, benötigt man zusätzlich die folgenden Pakete:
<Fuchs> jokrebel: er moechte das von Sun (neu: Oracle) und das gibt es offiziell wirklich nicht mehr, 
<Fuchs> weil Oracle eine saumaessig dumme Politik hat, und man das bei ihnen runterladen muss. 
<Noobuntu81> mit eclipse läuft es bereits hervorragend..
<Noobuntu81> nur das firefox plugin macht mir probleme
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Möchte - ja // Brauchen - ?
<Noobuntu81> es gibt ja auch eine Anleitung an die mich gehalten habe..
<Fuchs> Noobuntu81: hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  
<kubine> Title: Java - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> mit Anleitung. 
<Fuchs> jokrebel: kann gut sein, ja (dass man es braucht) 
<jokrebel> na dann widme ich mich wieder anderen Dingen…
<Noobuntu81> Fuchs: danke dir ich werde es mal ausprobieren.
<Noobuntu81> wie kann ich diese alternatives links löschen?
<Noobuntu81> Fuchs: Die Anleitung die du mir gegeben hast ist im Grunde genommen dieselbe wie hier im Wiki nur auf Englisch..
<Fuchs> hmm
<Fuchs> dann kann ich nichts mehr dazu sagen
<Noobuntu81> ok
<smeexsi> hallo , ich hab gestern auf einem pc mit ubuntu 11.10 , 12.04 neu installiert 
<smeexsi> also ging ohne probleme bis zum ersten start , das bild war extrem seitlich verschoben , nach dem ersten reboot blieb das bild beim ersten lila bildschirm hängen
<smeexsi> sicherheits halber hab ich 12.04 noch einmal neu installiert , selbes ergebnis
<BuZZ-T> hi! Nach meinem Upgrade auf precise kann dnsmasq nur lokale Namen auflösen (also die in /etc/hosts angegeben), als Forwarder funktioniert er nicht mehr
<smeexsi> ich hab dann das vga kabel abgezogen und den pc über hdmi angehängt , einmal neustarten und alles war ok 
<BuZZ-T> host meldet "(REFUSED)"
<BuZZ-T> hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<smeexsi> das ist der pc im wohnzimmer , hängt an einem phillips 47. als ich ubuntu 11.10 aufgespielt habe hatte ich die probleme nicht
<jokrebel> smeexsi: Per HDMI ist doch eh besser als per VGA. Wo ist das Problem?
<smeexsi> ja ich wollt ja nur sagen dass es da probleme geben kann 
<smeexsi> bei 11.10 ging das ja ohne probleme , der tv wird auch vollständig erkannt vom system(von beiden versionen)
<Fnerd> hi
<Noobuntu81> servus
<Fnerd> kann ich ubuntu jetzt mit windows intalolen ohne win zu löschen?
<Fnerd> steht5 aif ubuntu.com
<BuZZ-T> Fnerd: konntest du schon immer
<Noobuntu81> das ging doch schon immer?
<Fnerd> hmm#
<BuZZ-T> entweder über wubi in Windows, oder normal parallel auf eine extra Partition
<Fnerd> aber lösche ich win damit?
<Noobuntu81> ne
<Fnerd> mit wibu
<BuZZ-T> nein
<Aradiv> Ich habe folgendes Problem mit der Gnome-Shell. Wenn ich z.B. bei Eclipse einen Rechtsklick mache dann geht das Menü z.T. so weit nach oben das es hinter dem Panel verschwindet. Ergebnis ist das ich den obersten Punkt nicht mehr auswählen kann.
<BuZZ-T> das ist doch genau der Sinn davon
<Fnerd> okay
<Fnerd> dann zieh ich das mal
<Noobuntu81> ;-)
<apollo13> Aradiv: versuchs mit export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=true und start eclipse dann aus der selben shell
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Ich hab auf meinem Ubuntu 11.10 KVM und virtualisiere mir darin ein Windows XP, um ein bestimmtes Programm per rdesktop erreichbar zu haben. Allerdings habe ich das große Problem, dass die Windows XP Kiste verammt langsam ist. Hat da jemand ein paar Tipps wie man da KVM etwas tunen kann?
<Aradiv> apollo13: nope klappt nicht das "kontextmenü" ist immernoch hinter dem Panel
<apollo13> fr00d: mehr cpu und ram :þ
<apollo13> mein virtuelles windows hier bootet schneller als ne echte kuste
<apollo13> kiste*
<Noobuntu81> vielleicht hat er dem gastsystem auch zu wenig ram und cpu gespendet..
<fr00d> apollo13: Ich hab ne munin node auf die Windowskiste installiert, die will nicht mehr Ram.
<fr00d> apollo13: Mir ist es fast egal wie lange die Kiste braucht zum booten, denn ich muss danach flüssig drauf arbeiten.
<apollo13> ja mehr ram und cpu helfen auch da…
<fr00d> Noobuntu81: Naja, das Windows ist ja mein Gastsystem.
<fr00d> Naja, mehr als zwei Kerne hab ich aktuell nicht.
<fr00d> Ich geb jetzt dem Windows den zweiten Kern auch noch, wobei ich noch nicht wirklich dran glaube, dass es damit unglaublich viel schneller wird.
<Minze> wie stell ich am besten sicher das von einem client nur noch verschlüsselte verbindungen zur aussenwelt aufgenommen werden?
<apollo13> ??
<fr00d> Minze: Du könntest theoretisch die Firewall so anpassen, dass nur noch Ports nach außen offen sind, die standardmäßig verschlüsselte Dienste nutzen.
<fr00d> Die Frage ist warum genau du sowas tun willst.
<Minze> das hat ich auch schon im kopf ;)
<Minze> eine whitelist sogesehen mit den ganzen üblichen verdächtigen
<Minze> bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das die eleganteste lösung wäre
<apollo13> a) ist es nicht und b) deckt das nicht starttls etc ab
<fr00d> Minze: Was willst du damit erreichen?
<Minze> apollo13: eine bessere lösung vorhanden?
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen.
<fachher> Habe nach Update von 10.04 (Kernel 2.6) auf 12.04 (Kernel 3.2) Micro Ruckler wenn ich die Maus bewege. 
<FM-Audio1> Guten Abend, ich benutze einen P4 2,4ghz Rechner auf dem erst Ubuntu 11.04 installiert war, das lief auch alles recht flüssig und sauber...aktuell benutze ich 11.10 und der PC hat wirklich Probleme flüssig bzw. schnell zu reagieren. Nun meine Frage, ist Ubuntu 12.04 Ressourcefreundlicher oder ist der Rechner einfach jetzt zu alt für die Software?
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<jokrebel> fachher: Du weist, dass ein LTS-Upgrade immer noch Beta ist?
<fachher> Hat jemand ähnliche Problem gehabt
<Aison> ich liebe diese nachricht: Wating up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<fachher> jokrebel: Jop das weiß ich. Hatte aber schon diese Problem mit Ubuntu 10.04 nach Kernel Update auf 3
<Aison> alsob mein netzwerk nicht gehen würde
<tessarakt2> ich wurde beim Upgrade auf 12.04 viermal (!) gefragt, ob ich ein neues MySQL-root-Passwort setzen will ... Ist das normal?
<jokrebel> tessarakt2: Nö - einmal wär normal.
<FM-Audio1> Ist 12.04 ressourcenschonender als 11.10?
<Frickelpit> ist der neue 3er sparsamer als der alte?
<FM-Audio1> schon :)
<bekks> Nein, ist er nicht.
 * Frickelpit liebt die doofen Autovergleiche
<jokrebel> effizienter vielleicht
<tessarakt2> jokrebel: auf zwei Computern passiert
<tessarakt2> mir kommen die ganzen Fragen eh viel zu verstreut ...
<FM-Audio1> ich benutze einen P4 mit 2,4ghz und der hat echt zu kämpfen mit 11.10 wird wohl jetzt am ende sein oder?
<Frickelpit> nun, es ist ein P4
<jokrebel> quatsch.
<Frickelpit> gut für kalte wintertage
<koegs> tendentiell einfach mal was anderes als unity benutzen :)
 * jokrebel hat hier nen 1,7GHz der das flüssig packt.
<FM-Audio1> hab die Unity 2D grafik ohne pipapo..
<FM-Audio1> und mit 11.04 war alles viel schneller so gefühlt
<bekks> Unity 2D ist trotzdem Unity...
<FM-Audio1> wo kann man das nochmal auf etwas anderes ändern?
<bekks> Im Loginscreen.
<Noobuntu81> Fuchs: Ich hab mal eine Neuinstallation des Plugins gemacht
<Noobuntu81> und habe dabei diese "Fehlermeldung" bekommen
<Noobuntu81> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407772/
<kubine> Title: javaplugin › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> ich kann damit nichts anfangen..
<Noobuntu81> ich glaube deswegen klappt das plugin mit firefox nicht
<Fuchs> ja, /opt/java/32/jdk1.6.0_32/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so  << den Pfad hier musst Du ggf. anpassen
<Fuchs> guck mal was stimmt
<Noobuntu81> also der Pfad existiert bei mir
<Noobuntu81> und die datei ebenso
<Fuchs> okay
<tuxampol> wer hat schon mal mit tripwire hantiert?
<FM-Audio> also ich hab nur unity und unity 2d zur auswahl
<tuxampol> es wird ein phraseschlüssel  verlangt 
<Noobuntu81> wie kann ich denn herausfinden ob firefox x32 oder x64 bei mir installiert ist?
<Fuchs> Noobuntu81: ein `file`  auf die binary davon, oder ein apt-cache policy auf das Paket 
<Noobuntu81> lol
<Noobuntu81> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407777/
<kubine> Title: firefox › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> hab ich firefox x64?!^^
<Fuchs> so schaut es aus
<Noobuntu81> gibts doch gar net^^
<Fuchs> dann waere das 64 bit Plugin wohl die bessere Wahl 
<Noobuntu81> unter windows kann man das doch gar net mal offiziel runterladen mein ich
<Noobuntu81> deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen dass es auch die x32 version ist
<fachher> Hat hier niemand Microruckler. z.B. wenn er die Maus bewegt im Kreis.
<fachher> Und nutzt den Kernel 3
<bekks> Was sind "Microruckler"?
<Frickelpit> bekks: wenn das micro minimal wackelt^^
<fachher> bekks, Naja wenn es nur sehr kurz ruckelt
<bekks> Frickelpit: Ahja :)
<fachher> Wenn ich z.B. meine Maus im Kreis bewege, dann fällt es besonders auf
<bekks> Dann mach das doch nicht...
<fachher> Naja Microruckler ist eigentlich ein ziemlich gängiger Begriff in der Gamer Szene. Google mal nach Microruckler
<dAnjou> ich mein, es mag ja jeder seine gründe haben, warum er etwas als problem sieht, aber ich würd doch gern deine wissen, fachher 
<bekks> fachher: Damit fällt das wohl eher in die Kategorie "Einbildung" weil man nicht die teuerste Lasermaus hat ;)
<koegs> ne, eher die einbildung von SLI/Crossfire-Opfern :)
<fachher> bekks. Also mit Kernel 2.6 hatte ich das nicht
<dAnjou> hmm, ok. spielst du denn so exzessiv?
<fachher> bekks, also keine Einbildung
<bekks> fachher: Das ist nicht gesagt ;)
<fachher> dAnjou, naja weil ich diese Probleme nicht mit Version 2.6 hatte
<dAnjou> *ist* es denn wirklich ein so schweres problem?
<bekks> Interessanter ist die Frage, warum man seine Maus wie wild im Kreis bewegt.
<bekks> Die Antwort "weil mans kann" zählt nicht.
<fachher> bekks, wie das ist nicht gesagt? Ich hatte bis Gestern noch Ubuntu 10.04 mit Kernel 2.6 haben gewechselt wegen besseren Grafikkarten support zu 12.04 mit Kernel 3.2
<koegs> um seine Frage mal zu beantworten... ich habe weder mit 3.0, noch mit 3.2er Kernel Ruckler, nicht bei ner standard-maus, nicht bei ner Bluetooth-Maus, noch bei einer Steelseries "Gamer"-Maus :)
<bekks> Auch mit 3.4 hab ich hier keine Ruckler.
<fachher> bekks, weil ich vielleicht Grafiken zeichne
<jokrebel> fachher: Und dass die Linse Deiner Lasermaus einfach unter 2.6 noch nicht so dreckig war?
<fachher> bekks, und da muss man auch mal Konturen nachzeichnen und dann fällt es auf
<dAnjou> fachher: was du allerdings hier auf jeden fall siehst, ist, dass dieses problem für die gerade anwesenden nicht existent ist. also hilft wohl nur googlen deinerseits und evtl. nen bug report schreiben
<fachher> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3373414.html
<kubine> Title: [Bug 916763] [NEW] Ubuntu sometimes stutters in that the mouse will brie (at www.mail-archive.com)
<fachher> Hier ist mein Problem in english geschildert
<koegs> fachher: dann folge doch mal dem link und schau dir die tipps an https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/916763
<kubine> Title: Bug #916763 “[gm45] Ubuntu sometimes stutters in that the mouse ...” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-input-synaptics” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<koegs> am besten antwortest du da mal um den bug wieder auf zu machen
<fachher> koegs, okay werde ich machen
<posan> nur mal so... ubuntu 12.04 ist der hammer... hab mich bei der 7.10 mal verabschiedet weil es nicht so wollte wie ich... leider komm ich immernoch nicht ohne win vm aus
<posan> zwar ist unity etwas fördernd ab anfang aber zusammen mit dem cairo dock ist das desktop einfach spitze... sollte standard werden das das dabei ist...
<posan> *am
<pfoetchen> hi.. hab grad ein doofes problem.... wie bring ich unity dazu sich an die xorg.conf zu halten ;) ich hab in der xorg.conf alles schön auf zweimonitor betrieb gestellt funktioniert beim anmeldebildschirm und in fluxbox wunderbar.. aber unity startet mit der auflösung des kleineren bildschirms und mit gleichem bild auf beiden bildschirmen...
<pfoetchen> wie krieg ich das also dazu seine eigenen einstellungen zu ignorieren und sich auf die xorg/xrandr zu berufen?
<ben1u> Ich hier daheim 2 Rechner und will mich per Internet durch SSH zum anderen einloggen. Muss ich da etwas beachten in der .ssh/config ?
<fr00d> Der ssh port muss entsprechend vom Internet erreichbar sein und zu deinem Zielrechner weitergeleitet werden, falls du das vor hast so zu machen.
<ben1u> also muss ich die Weiterleitung im Router einstellen?
<Frickelpit> ben1u: möglichst mit pub-keys arbeiten und passwort-login deaktivieren, zusätzlich könntest du nur deinem user in der config bestimmen
<ben1u> Frickelpit: ja schon
<ben1u> aber intern daheim muss ich die Weiterleitung im Router einstellen oder geht das iwie ohne diese Umstellung?
<Frickelpit> nein, du brauchst portforwarding um an den rechner zu kommen
<ben1u> wo stelle ich das ein?
<Frickelpit> im router
<ben1u> Frickelpit: also ja und nicht nein
<ben1u> grr
<ben1u> ciao
<pfoetchen> ben1u: intern daheim in deinem netzwerk brauchst du kein portforwarding
<pfoetchen> nur wenn du von ausen drauf willst
<Frickelpit> ben1u: das nein war für das "geht das auch ohne"
<ben1u> also immer Portweiterleitung zuerst einstellen um dann aus der Ferne zugreifen zu können?
<ben1u> Geht das nicht ohne Portweiterleitung irgendwie durch http oder so?
<Frickelpit> wie soll das gehen?
<ben1u> deswegen frage ich
<bekks> Die Antwort ist "Nein."
<ben1u> ich bekomme im Moment die Meldung: ssh: connect to host xxx.xxx.xxx.xx port xxxxx: Connection refused
<bekks> Wenn Du versuchst, von deinem eigenen Rechner auf deiner Internet-IP zuzugreifen, wird das technisch nicht gehen.
<bekks> Du musst das von einer anderen IP aus tun, ein anderer Rechner bei Dir zuhause nützt da nichts.
<B12f13> hi @ all
<pfoetchen> hm das "xorg.conf vs unity" Problem ist selbst noch verwirrender... der kleinere Bildschrim flackert wild vor sich hin und wenn man die mausbewegt sieht das so aus als würde auf dem ein virtueler desktop sein, der größer als die wirklich auflösung ist..
<pfoetchen> naja an sich wäre mir das egal weil ich eh kein unity nutze aber das ist ein mehrbenutzerrechner und da gibt es sicher welche die das nutzen wollen würden ;)
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: kannst Du mal in ccsm schauen, in den allgemeinen Einstellungen? 
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: unity nutzt compiz, und dieser wiederum sollte sich eigentlich an die Einstellungen da halten 
<pfoetchen> ah ok
<Fuchs> (musst Du ggf. installieren, Paket sollte compizconfig-settings-manager sein) 
<Aradiv> empathy will mich ärgern das verbindet immer erst beim 2. mal starten zu icq und co ^^
<HPK1976> Hallo. Weiß einer warum die Laufwerksverwaltung bei einer SSD keine Smart Werte liefert?
<bekks> Weil eine SSD keine solchen Werte hat.
<bekks> Prinzipbedingt liefert eine SSD nicht die selben Kenngrößen wie eine "normale" Festplatte.
<Aradiv> eine Drehzahl bei einer ssd wäre mal intressant xD
<HPK1976> Ok.... Ich dachte mansche hätten SMART Werte. Steht zumindest im Datenblatt
<HPK1976> Gibts dann ne Möglichkeit die zu "überwachen"?
<bekks> Was liefert Dir denn smartctl -a /dev/deineplatte ?
<HPK1976> http://de.pastebin.ca/2142064
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Something - post number 2142064 (at de.pastebin.ca)
<HPK1976> Das liefert mir diesen Output
<pfoetchen> Fuchs: hm da gabs eine einstellung welchen Bildschirm er beim maximieren bevorzugen soll und ob er versuchen soll die zu erkennen aber hat auch nix gebracht.. und mit der "ubuntu 2d" einstellung treten die fehler ja auch auf :( kann mal probieren was passiert wenn ich gnome wähle...
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: waere interessant. Und die Ausgabe von xrandr mal in einem pastebin 
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: auch: Du verwendest da nichts spezielles wie etwa xinerama oder so? 
<bekks> HPK1976: Das sind die SMART-Werte, die man aus deiner Platte auslesen kann.
<HPK1976> bekks? Ich habe Ubuntu12.04 neu installiert auf der neuen SSD. Allignment gecheckt, /temp in den RAM verschoben und TRIM als Cronjob gesetzt. Müßte das reichen an "Pflege"?
<bekks> Ich würde noch discard benutzen.
<pfoetchen> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/KHfzVSYx (xorg.conf) und http://pastebin.com/0UWBWp1k (xrandr)
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pfoetchen> und bei gnome macht der die gleichen probleme
<tessarakt2> schreibt der Network Manager eigentlich irgendwo ein Log?
<pfoetchen> was auch interessant ist: wenn ich den xserver durch abmelden neustartet dann spinnt das bild auf dem kleinen monitor immer noch
<HPK1976> bekks? Discard war doch der Trim Befehl nur "automatisch" oder? Da stand im Wiki was von, das der "discard online" gefährlich ist..... Stimmt das?
<bekks> HPK1976: Wo genau steht das?
<pfoetchen> Fuchs: also die xrandr ausgabe ist nach compiz oder wer auch immer mir die auflösung verstellt hat... mit fluxbox hab ich genau das was ich erwarte
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: hm, so weit so normal, ja. Ich wuerde erwarten, dass ein gescheiter WM damit umgehen kann
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: wenn er das nicht tut, dann waere das der Moment, wo ich einen Bug Report verfassen wuerde
<HPK1976> Bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HPK1976> Etwa auf der Hälfte, bei Trim (ext4)
<bekks> HPK1976: Da steht kein Wort von "gefährlich".
<bekks> Da steht, dass dadurch die Performance drastisch sinken kann.
<pfoetchen> Fuchs: danke für die hilfe ;) naja muss ich das wohl machen... und die nutzer dazu auffordern was anderes als unity oder gnome zu nehmen ;)
<HPK1976> Und das die SSD unbenutzbar werden kann (roter Kasten)
<HPK1976> Sind vermutlich Einzelfälle oder?
<bekks> HPK1976: Dann musst du deine Entscheidung selbst treffen :)
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: keine Ursache, sorry, dass ich nicht mehr tun kann
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: KDE hat sonst auch lustige Effekte, wenn die Leute das brauchen
<pfoetchen> ;)
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: und XFCE ist relativ standardkonform 
<pfoetchen> ach am liebsten würde ich die alle zu xmonad zwingen aber ich glaub dann werde ich getötet ;)
<HPK1976> Ich bin ein wenig nervös, weil man soviel Zeugs über SSDs liest. Aber ich lese fast nur Daten und schreibe wenig auf die Platte. Surfnotebook und Foto/Video ansehen
<bekks> HPK1976: Dann folge doch einfach dem Wiki.
<pfoetchen> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/jidfbRQn  hmm was interessant ist, ist das der den Hersteller vom kleineren Monitor nicht über edid auslesen kann... ich glaub nicht das der schon immer XXX war ;) (ok ist noname müll aber wäre mir glaub ich aufgefallen wenn ich das schon irgendwo gesehen hätte)... naja mal ans schreiben machen ;)
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> pfoetchen: das kannst Du getrost ignorieren, wenn die restlichen Werte im EDID stimmen
<Sh4DoxXx> noch jemand da, den man noch ein wenig mit anfängerfragen ärgern darf ?! =)
<vectory> nein!
<Sh4DoxXx> ne im ernst mal ... son paar sachen hätte ich gern gewusst noch 
<Sh4DoxXx> weiß jemand zufällig, ob der i5 (2. Generation) unter 12.04 läuft ?
<Sh4DoxXx> also von selbst hoch und runtertaktet usw. ... 
<dAnjou> das ist eine frage eines *anfängers*?
<Sh4DoxXx> ja... ich hab erst ubuntu mit wubi ausprobiert klein wenig und mir gefällt es... nun stellt sich mir die frage ob das läuft ... als nächstes käme dann hybridgrafik ...
<dAnjou> Sh4DoxXx: google schon probiert?
<Sh4DoxXx> joah etwas, mein problem is, dass ich oftmals die anleitungen die man so findet nicht so recht verstehe, da mir die kenntnisse noch fehlen ... 
<smeexsi> sh4doxxx ich hab 12.04 auf zwei acer aspire slim (desktop) bei beiden ist ein i3 drinnen und die laufen 1a , mit dem r5 wirds nicht anders sein 
<Sh4DoxXx> ich habe nen acer asprie 5755g...
<Sh4DoxXx> gut dann mach ich mir da mal keine sorgen =)
<Sh4DoxXx> zufällig jemand nen plan inwiefern das mit der hybridgrafik läuft ?! unter grafik zeigt er mir nichmal den intel 3000 hd chip an geschweige denn meine nvidea geforce gt 630m 
<Sh4DoxXx> whaaaaaaa... wieso kann ich nicht auswählen, welches betriebssystem er startet o0 ?! er startet automatisch windoof ?! o0
<smeexsi> ka wubi hab ich noch nie verwendet , ich habs einfach runter geladen gebrannt und installiert , alles was dazu notwenig ist ist die bootreihenfolge zu ändern 
<smeexsi> du wirst dann auch ganz genau gefragt was du haben willst , komplett neu installieren , neben windows installieren usw
<smeexsi> was du mit hybridgrafik meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar 
<smeexsi> aber wenn ubuntu läuft (installiert bzw als live-cd) wird das mit dem grafik treiber schon passen 
<smeexsi> Sh4DoxXx ich hoffe du hast dir vorher die recovery-cds gebrannt , bei acer kostet das sonst 50 euro zum nach bestellen (im prinzip ist erecovery von der festplatte nur einmal möglich)
<Sh4DoxXx> alles gut keine sorge hab alles da...
<Sh4DoxXx> also nun folgendes problem, er bootet direkt zu windows normalerweise gabs da doch nen bootmenü ?
<Sh4DoxXx> hybrid heißt, dass er vom grafik chip zur grafikkarte switched falls aufwändigere sachen dargestellt werden sollen und sonst mit dem chip läuft um strom zu sparen ...
<smeexsi> wie gesagt ich kenn wubi nicht habs immer normal installiert (wenn man neben windows installieren wählt kommt so etwas )
<smeexsi> aufwendige grafik sachen wirds unter ubuntu kaum geben , wegen der stromsparfunktion musst schauen 
<Sh4DoxXx> also ich habs nun auch als dualboot installiert dachte ich ... hab nen stick gemacht hab dann neben win 7 installieren gewählt und des denn in einer extra partition installiert .... nicht mehr mit wubi .. wubi war nur zum anschaun
<Sh4DoxXx> naja ich versuchs morgen weiter, vielen dank schonmal und gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-22
<Herbie771> Hallo! Kennt sich hier jemand mit VMware Player aus?
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: nö, aber wenns um metofragen geht haben wir ein paar echte koniferen hier!
<Herbie771> letothe2nd,  du meinst so "Macht es überhaupt Sinn, sich nach VMPlayer zu erkundigen?"
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: neine, das heisst "fragen nach kennt sich wer mit xyz aus sind völlig sinnlose. frag einfach genau das, was du wissen willst."
<Herbie771> Ich will wissen, wie ich XP in dieser Virtual Machine da zum Laufen kriege
<zeroC> Guten Morgen :)
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: wie in jeder anderen VM auch? indem du es installierst?
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: wenn du aber nicht aus undefinierbaren gründen auf vmware festgenagelt bist, nimm lieber gleich virtualbox
<Herbie771> Kann man auch ein XP-Image von der Festplatte mounten und dem VMPlayer das irgendwie als CD-ROM-Laufwerk verkaufen?
<zeroC> letothe2nd: kann man in vmplayer ueberhaupt installieren?
<zeroC> Herbie771: bei vmware workstation geht das
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: kann man sicher, aber wie gesagt -> virtualbox
<Herbie771> leto wieso?
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: abgesehen davon ist die frage so weit an den grundlagen dass du lieber erst mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung lesen solltest
<kubine> Title: Virtualisierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<letothe2nd> Herbie771: weil virtualbox nicht (ganz) closed source ist und man auch mit der freien version maschinen bearbeiten kann?
<letothe2nd> wasn held.
<zeroC> ich wuerde gern das z.B. das MPlayer Fenster immer on top ist, gibts dafuer irgendwo eine einstellung?
<sdx23> mit den compiz tools gab's da iirc irgendwas, sonst devilspie. Wobei mplayer auch selbst eine Option haben könnte.
<zeroC> 'T' ist der shortcut, dann mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo in die config druecken kann
<zeroC> sdx23: hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht, merci! :)
<sash_> zeroC: Aus der Manpage: Toggle stay-on-top (also see -ontop).
<zeroC> sash_: merci
<zeroC> funzt auchs uper
<Girugamesh> hallo, ist es möglich für einen debmirror mehrere Quellen zum download anzugeben?
<Girugamesh> damit er von diesen parallel die Daten erhält
<bullgard4> Girugamesh: Ich glaube nicht, daß das funktioniert!
<bullgard4> Girugamesh: Meines Wissens ist dpkg dazu nicht in der Lage.
<geser> bullgard4: dpkg hat nix mit dem Spiegeln eines Repository zu tun
<Girugamesh> geser: genau, wird per rsync, http oder ftp erledigt. 
<Girugamesh> ist halt nur schade wenn man bei einer 100Mbit leitung unter angabe eines mirror lediglich einen durchsatz von 2MiB/s hat
<bullgard4> geser: Der Mann hatte nicht als Aufgabe gestellt: "Spiegeln eines Repositoriums".
<geser> Girugamesh: kann die Gegenseite überhaupt schneller?
<Girugamesh> hatte die Gegenseite auch schon mit 50Mbit/s erreicht. Daher war mein Gedanke ja von 2 oder 3 Quellen gleichzeit die Pakete zu beziehen. 
<iso2> hi
<iso2> spielt jemand anno online? leider startet es bei mir unter ubuntu mit chromium nicht.
<iso2> wegen flash
<ksk> "wegen flash"?
<iso2> ja, es kommt die meldung, dass nicht die aktuellste flashversion installiert ist
<iso2> aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine neuen flash versionen von adobe mehr für linux
<iso2> sollte man vielleicht chrom anstatt chromium installierne?
<ppq> iso2: das ist eine möglichkeit, ja. chrome hat ein eigenes flashplugin, das normalerweise deutlich besser läuft als das veraltete von adobe
<iso2> ok das werde ich heute abend mal testen
<iso2> dazu muss ich das deb parket runterladen, richtig?
<iso2> packet
<ppq> iso2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#DEB-Paket-Google-Chrome
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> iso2: tipp: setz dich etwas intensiver mit den (gut versteckten) privacy settings von chrome auseinander. die standardeinstellungen sind bei chrome deutlich anders als bei ubuntus chromium-builds
<iso2> hätten die das anno online nicht auch in javascript schreiben können anstatt dem doofen flash?
<koegs> iso2: also mit chrome scheint es zu gehen
<iso2> koegs: cool, dann muss nur noch mein lenovo x121 genug power haben um es flüssig darzustellen, bin ich mal gespannt
<Girugamesh> mal ne frage zu apt-cacher-ng. bei den client trage ich ja eigentlich nur noch http://acng:3129/de.archive.ubuntu.de hardy universe oder http://acng:3129/de.ftp.debian.org wheezy main,contrib,nonfree,wheezy-backports ein
<Girugamesh> oder welchen mirror ich sonst verwenden will
<geser> ich nutze auch apt-cacher-ng auf meinem Haupt-System, kann aber momentan nicht nachschauen, aber ich meine ich habe die sources.list gar nicht angefasst sondern nur in der apt-Config den http-Proxy auf den (lokalen) apt-cacher-ng gesetzt
<Girugamesh> geser, es geht dabei auch nicht um den Server, sondern um die ganzen Clients die den apt-cacher verwenden sollen
<geser> bei mir ist zwar der Client und der Server der gleiche Rechner, aber für die Client-Konfiguration spielt es keine Rolle ob er jetzt per TCP/IP auf den gleichen Rechner verbindet oder einen entfernten
<geser> sprich: es sollte bei den Clients reichen, dem apt den apt-cacher-ng als http-Proxy einzutragen und die sources.list gar nicht ändern zu müssen
<Girugamesh> geser: hat acng auch ein log?
<geser> bin mir recht sicher, dass er eins hat, da man auch über den acng eine Statistik abrufen kann (einfach mal normal auf http://acng:3129/ zugreifen)
<leszek> hi
<Girugamesh> kann jemand hier sagen wie apt-cacher-ng mit alten paketen umgeht?
<Xanthin77> Ich versuche auf einem ubuntu 12.04 LTS server das bacula backupsystem zu installieren und scheitere mit der verbindung zur bconsole. Das Passwort vom director stimmt mit dem passwort der bconsole.conf überein aber bekomme keine verbindung mit bconsole auf den baculadirector hat das schon jemand hier eingerichtet und kann mir einen tip geben woran das noch liegen könnte
<deem> Hi. Wie kann ich denn relativ einfach kaputte Encodings im Dateinamen reparieren?
<dadrc> Xanthin77, start bconsole mal mit -d99, das sollte mehr zum Fehler ausspucken
<Xanthin77> bconsole -d99 bringt auch nicht mehr nach eingabe kommt vom system: Connecting to Director localhost:9101 und dann war es das
<dadrc> und der Director läuft auch auf dem gleichen Rechner, mit dem entsprechenden Port?
<Xanthin77> root      2279  0.0  0.1  20012  1080 ?        Ssl  14:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/bacula-fd -c /etc/bacula/bacula-fd.conf
<Xanthin77> bacula    2319  0.0  0.1  29284  1660 ?        Ssl  14:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/bacula-sd -c /etc/bacula/bacula-sd.conf -u bacula -g tape
<Xanthin77> bacula    2574  0.0  0.2  24808  2176 ?        Ss   14:41   0:00 /usr/sbin/bacula-dir -c /etc/bacula/bacula-dir.conf -u bacula -g bacula
<Xanthin77> root      2599  0.0  0.0   4404   816 pts/0    S+   14:41   0:00 grep --color=auto bacula
<Girugamesh> welche clients kann ich verwenden für owncloud (Android)? nur den originalen?
<geser> Girugamesh: apt-cacher-ng expired (löscht) unreferenzierte Pakete (in keinem Repository mehr erwähnt) nach ein paar Tagen
<geser> deem: hast du es schon mit convmv (aus dem gleichnamigen Paket) probiert?
<Xanthin77> ich habe an den configs von bacula auch nichts verändert der sollte doch out of the box laufen oder
<deem> geser: ja, das sagt mir entweder, dass die dateien bereits utf-8 wären, oder dass es sie nicht konvertieren kann, weil ascii nicht alle notwendigen zeichen enthalten würde
<deem> geser: mal als beispiel: ascii doesn't cover all needed characters for: "./Zwischenpr├Г┬╝fung Fr├Г┬╝hjahr 2012 FISI.pdf"
<deem> sieht auch ziemlich komisch aus
<geser> deem: hmm, welcher Zeichensatz ist das? das "ü" wird ja mit 4 Zeichen kodiert
<geser> UTF-16? würde so grob mit den 4 Zeichen hinkommen
<letothe2nd> geser: wenn dann u32, oder? 
<geser> stimmt, die 4 Zeichen bei UTF-16 waren mit BOM
<letothe2nd> BÖM
<geser> Byte Örder Mark?
<letothe2nd> Bill Öf Materials.
<geser> utf32 scheint es auch nicht zu sein: u'ü'.encode('utf-32le') -> '\xfc\x00\x00\x00' und nach 3 gleichen Zeichen pro 'ü' scheint es nicht auszusehen
<letothe2nd> hmh
<deem> geser: ich hab keine ahnung, was das ist. Ich hab das runtergeladen und dann war das so
<deem> ich möchte das auch ungern händisch machen, das sind immerhin 327 dateien :/
<geser> kannst du mal ein "ls Zwischen*2012.pdf | od -t x1" machen. Mich interessieren mal die genauen Hex-Werte dieses kodierten ü
<deem> geser: http://pastebin.com/pKcQv3sj
<kubine> Title: 0000000 5a 77 69 73 63 68 65 6e 70 72 e2 94 9c d0 93 e2 0000020 94 ac e2 95 9d - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> halten wir also fest das ü ist "e2 94 9c d0 93 e2 94 ac e2 95 9d" sehr lang kodiert
<Girugamesh> geser: nochmal zu apt-cacher-ng. läuft jetzt soweit wie gewünscht. kann ich aber von den Rechnern, die hier rumstehen schonmal das cachen der installierten pakete anstoßen?
<geser> ich habe keine Ahnung, wie dieses produziert wurde. mich würde es aber nicht überraschen, wenn da das ü zweimal kodiert wurde
<deem> geser: ne einfache methode das zu konvertieren gibt es nicht?
<azrael_> mahlzeit ich habe 2 bildschirme und die nvidia-settings werden nach einem neustart einfach ignoriert, die xorg.conf in das verzeichnis /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf zu kopieren hat auch nichts gebracht 
<geser> Girugamesh: apt-cacher-ng cacht nur das, was auch wirklich angefordert wird von den Clients
<geser> deem: wie viele unterschiedliche Zeichen sind es? nur die deutschen Umlaute und immer gleich? vielleicht lässt sich das was mit Python/Perl und Textersetzung basteln
<deem> geser: augenscheinlich sind es nur die umlaute
<geser> deem: versuch mal, ob "rename 's/\e2\94\9c\d0\93\e2\94\ac\e2\95\9d/ü/g' Zwischen*.pdf" oder alternativ "rename 's/├Г┬╝/ü/g' Zwischen*.pdf" funktioniert
<Georgey> hi, wie kann ich die openjdk jre neustarten unter ubuntu?
<Georgey> ich hab das problem, dass wenn meine auf java basierende serveranwendung abstürzt und ich killen muss, nicht nochmal starten kann
<Georgey> ich glaube daher, dass ich die ganze java engine ebenso neustarten muss
<deem> toll. jetzt hab ich übertrieben und hab nun auch Lüsungen :D
<deem> geser: das letztere rename tut übrigens, das erste wirft nur ne fehlermeldung um sich
<alps> hi. ich hab mir grad das neue libreoffice 4.x installiert. wenn ich nun beispielsweise etwas im writer bearbeite und calc öffne startet das programm nicht. und umgekehrt.
<geser> deem: wolltest du keine Lösung für deine Umlaute?
<deem> geser: ich hab einige zu viel korrigiert und habe aus Lösungen Lüsungen gemacht :D
<deem> geser: habs jetzt aber großteils mit deiner Hilfe korrigiert und den rest händisch gemacht
<deem> danke =)
<alps> weiß jemand was da los sein könnte?
<geser> deem: keine Ursache, mal ein anderes als die sonstigen Probleme :)
<subz3r0> hi
<alps> ich glaub ich benutz jetz einfach nur noch latex -.-
<alps> hi subz3r0
<subz3r0> gibts ne möglichkeit ne tvkarte zu starten bzw zu stoppen? wie zb ifconfig eth0 down bei ner nic?
<subz3r0> weil meine tut gerade ihren dienst nicht. also findet keine sender(sind aber vorhanden)
<subz3r0> müsste das system neu starten, worauf ich natürlich keine lust habe
<subz3r0> gefunden wird die karte auch mit dmesg...
<dadrc> subz3r0, naja, du kannst das Kernelmodul neuladen, das könnte helfen.
<subz3r0> dadrc: wie mache ich das?
<dadrc> modprobe -r <modul> && modprobe <modul>
<subz3r0> okay. wie finde iich heraus welches modul es ist?
<subz3r0> -i
<subz3r0> stöber gerade im wiki, aber da steht auch nix dazu
<dadrc> subz3r0, `lspci -v` gibt die Kernelmodule für die Geräte mit aus
<subz3r0> gefunden. danke dir
<crane_work> moin, ich hab diesen lästigen "gpu hangs" bug... hat den schon jemand erfolgreich gekillt?
<subz3r0> FATAL: Module cx8800 is in use. 
<dadrc> Dann greift irgendwas auf die Karte zu, subz3r0. Guck mal, ob da irgendwo noch 'ne Prozessleiche rumhängt oder so.
<subz3r0> evtl noch mit -f für force?
<dadrc> Das wär dann die nächste Option, wenn es nicht anders geht.
<dadrc> crane_work, sagt mir nichts. Gibt's da 'nen Bugreport zu?
<subz3r0> ne läuft nichts mehr. ich teste es mal mit force...
<crane_work> dadrc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1157649
<kubine> Title: Bug #1157649 “GPU hang” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<subz3r0> hmm ne, will nicht. immer noch FATAL: Module c... in use
<subz3r0> sudo modprobe -f -r cx8800
<crane_work> dadrc, nur hab ich den aktuellen kernel installiert
<crane_work> dadrc, überlege ob es sinn macht mal testweise 3.8 zu installieren. aber die backports geben da noch nichts her...
<dadrc> crane_work, 3.2.0-28 soll das Problem nicht haben. Guck dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1140716 an
<kubine> Title: Bug #1140716 “[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic and 3.2.0-39-generi...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<subz3r0> dadrc: sonst noch ne idee außer reboot? :>
<dadrc> subz3r0, wenn die Fehlermeldung nicht sagt, was das Entladen verhindert, eher nicht.
<subz3r0> dadrc: also ich sehe nix mit "ps x" was evtl die karte gerade benutzt
<crane_work> dadrc, joah... das sieht genau nach meinem problem aus :)
<subz3r0> tvtime hab ich auch beendet. sonst dürfte nix darauf zugreifen. kann ich mit ps auch sehen wer auf welches modul zugreift?
<subz3r0> bzw. was worauf zugreift
<crane_work> dadrc, aber dann mach ich ja nen downgrade ^^
<dadrc> crane_work, naja, wenn's hilft.
<crane_work> dadrc, aktuell 3.5.0-27-generic
<crane_work> ein upgrade wäre mir lieber
<dadrc> Warum?
<crane_work> hmm... mal gucken ob ich den kernel überhaupt noch drauf habe
<dadrc> subz3r0, lsof /dev/<videokarte> könnte helfen
<crane_work> dadrc, wegen neuer hardware und co
<dadrc> Soo alt ist der 3.2er nicht.
<crane_work> hmm... ich hab den 3.2.0-29&32 ^^
<crane_work> mal testen wenn es mir völlig auf den sack fällt
<crane_work> dadrc, aber wie sagte barney stinson immer? "neu ist immer besser" ;)
<dadrc> Wenn "alt" funktioniert und "neu" nicht, eher nicht so
<dadrc> Aber du  kannst natürlich, wenn du wirklich willst, die 3.9er Kernel von Raring klauen. Unsupported, aber wenn's hilft ...
<dadrc> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc8-raring/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc8-raring (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<crane_work> hmm... also kein himym fan :)
<crane_work> ja, hab schon gesehen das raring auch 3.8 drinen hat
<crane_work> das wäre auch ne option zum testen
<alps> hi. wie kann ich denn den energiesparmodus komplett deaktivieren in xubuntu? ich benutze einen tilingmanager. ich suche nicht nach einer funktion über gui.
<alps> ich hab jetzt bereits den xscreensaver deinstalliert. scheint aber nicht geholfen zu haben.
<alps> ich seh grad .xscreensaver liegt noch in home. ich hab die datei mal gelöscht. bildschirm wird immer nach 10 minuten schwarz.
<alps> weiß jemand ob das do ausreicht?
<alps> *so
<UbuPhillup> alps: hast du mal in den Einstellungen unter Leistung oder Energie geguckt
<alps> ich nutze i3wm
<alps> ich hab keine ahnung ob das darunter verfügbar ist
<alps> aber ich such wie gesagt nach einer lösung über cli
<UbuPhillup> alps: ohh okey dann habe ich keine Anhnung ;)
<alps> wenn ich die einstellungen jetzt in xfce durchführe würden sie ja nicht in i3wm übernommen werden. ich brauch eine systemweite lösung
<dadrc> alps, kommt drauf an, das klingt erstmal, als würde der xfce-powermanager laufen. hast du den vielleicht an für die batterieanzeige oder so?
<alps> moment mal. also xscreensaver war nicht der übeltäter. bildschirm ist grad wieder abgedunkelt. ich schau mal nach.
<alps> dadrc: danke erstmal. der xfce4-power-manager ist es. jetzt muss ich nurnoch rausfinden ob ich den direkt deinstallieren kann.
<alps> "Der XServer selbst bringt ebenfalls Stromsparfunktionen mit. Diese funktionieren unabhängig von der eingesetzten Desktop-Umgebung und überlagern diese eventuell sogar. So kann es vorkommen, dass man alle Bildschirmschoner und Stromsparfunktionen deaktiviert hat und trotzdem dunkelt der Monitor nach einigen Minuten Inaktivität ab."
<alps> schön xD
<alps> und dann kann man auf suche gehn
<crane_work> lol
<alps> hoffentlich hats sich jetzt augebildschirmschont ^^
<alps> bis später :)
<firefly_> hallo, ich habe mir gerade ubuntu 13.04 beta geholt und alles läuft bis auf eins einwandfrei, ich verwende zwei Monitore und wenn ich den Arbeitfälchenumschalter (super+s) verwende ist die ansicht auf den größeren Monitor leider fast umbrauchbar da nur die helfte sichtbar ist siehe link  http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotooxkjfcwgbt.png weiß wer wie man das fixen kann?
<jokrebel> firefly_: Da es aktuell noch Beta ist bist Du hier eher falsch weil hier _aktuelle_ Ubuntus supported werden. Besser wäre da #ubuntu-de-+1 oder noch besser gleich #ubuntu+1. Oder noch gedulden bis es demnächst released wird.
<firefly_> jokrebel: merci :P
<Funfood> Ich hab jetzt glaub ich alles durchgegoogelt... es scheint nicht möglich zu sein unter unity die Monitor DPI Einstellungen zu ändern, jeder Versuch endet bei 96x96 DPI. Ich hätte aber gern, dass ein A4 Blatt in Libreoffice bei 100% skalierung genau so gross ist wie ein A4 Blatt *grummel*
<sonotos> Funfood: schau halt bei welcher skalierung es so groß ist wie ein DINA4 blatt, libreoffice wird kaum für jeden monitor wissen wieviel pixel das sein müssten um exact DINA4 größe zu haben
<Funfood> sonotos, drum würde ich das gerne X mitgeben
<Funfood> xpyinfo spuckt 96x96 dpi aus, mein monitor hat aber 118
<apollo13> hat irgendwer mit ubuntu 12.04 64bit und hp hardware raids probleme (iowait im himmel)
<jokrebel> Funfood: Und warum genau ist es Aufgabe von Ubuntu die Kombination von Grafikkarte, Auflösung und Monitor so anzupassen, dass Du bei DIN-A4 eine 1:1 Darstellung hast? Stell doch Dein LibreOffice mittels des Zooms entsrechend passen dazu ein; wo ist das Problem?
<Funfood> es geht ja nicht allein um librooffice, sondern jedes programm das ein Dokument darstellt, sei es ein PDF oder ein Bild. Ich hätte gern die Benutzeroberfläche wieder (wie es früher möglich war) an den Monitor mit dessen DPI Wert anpassbar.
 * apollo13 fragt sich was das mit unity zu tun hat
<Funfood> stimmt apollo13 ... unter xubuntu wirds wohl auch nicht mehr gehen, schient X an sich nicht mehr zu unterstützen
<apollo13> Funfood: wäre mir neu dass es displaysize nimmer gibt
<apollo13> bzw option dpi
<apollo13> oder xrandr, oder oder…
<Funfood> habs in der xorg.conf getestet, wird nicht übernommen. auch X die option dpi= mitzugeben scheiterte
<Funfood> xrandr das gleiche
<Funfood> ging einfach nicht
<apollo13> und woran erkennst du dass es nicht übernommen wird?
<Funfood> zum einen an der gleichen größe der widgets, zum andern
<Funfood>  xdpyinfo |grep reso
<Funfood>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<apollo13> was sagt ps -ef|grep X und was steht in der xserverrc
<Funfood> im ersten stehn die 118 drin, die geb ich X mit, ändert aber nix an der angezeigten größe
<apollo13> angezeigt größe ist mir wumpe
<Funfood> ich meine die darstellung
<apollo13> solange xrdb nicht das richtige anzeigt kannste alles andere ignorieren^^
<Funfood> Kein Versuch einen ander ndpi Wert mitzugeben änderte die Darstellung
<Funfood> und das will ich ja schliesslich ;)
<apollo13> 118 ist imo sinnbefreit
<apollo13> the recommends sind 120
<apollo13> (wenn schon)
<Funfood> meinetwegen auch 120... die 118 sind halt der ausgemessene Wert
<apollo13> nvidia graka?
<Funfood> hab ich im bios aus, nur intel an (so ein optimusding, Thinkpad T520)
<apollo13> ugh, danke, ich nix mit hybridkarten zu tun haben will
<Funfood> ist in dem fall auch nicht hybrid, wie gesagt, nvidia deaktiviert, nur intel läuft
<apollo13> ich weiß, aber ich habe schon genug nerven an solchen dingern verloren dass ich nix mehr davon sehen will^^
<Funfood> scheint nur leider keine nicht-optimus nvidia laptops mehr zu geben :/
<alps> hi. leider wird mein bildschirm immer nach ca. 10 minuten schwarz. ich hab bereits xscreensaver entfernt, sowie in den xfce4-power-manager-settings alles deaktiviert. trotzdem weiterhin das problem. -.-
<alps> system ist xubuntu mit i3wm
<alps> 12.10
<dadrc> alps, wenn der monitor garnicht ausgehen soll, kannst du noch das hier machen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428387&p=8977408#post8977408
<alps> ok ich hab grad mal ein xset q gemacht. da steht DPMS is enabled. standby: 600 suspend: 600 Off:600
<dadrc> tjo.
<dadrc> Passt ja zu den 10 Minuten.
<alps> das glaub ich erst wenns aufhört. dacht ich beim xfce4-power-manager auch
<alps> also muss ich erst eine xorg.conf erstellen? wtf
<alps> warum ist der kram so dermaßen versteckt
<dadrc> Musste nicht, kannst auch einfach die betreffenden Sektionen in einzelnen Dateien in xorg.conf.d speichern, reicht aus.
<dadrc> Und naja, das hat man davon, wenn man von den fertigen Desktopumgebungen weggeht.
<dadrc> Dann muss man halt ein paar Sachen von Hand einstellen
<alps> deswegen plädier ich ja auch dafür gleich ne distro mit tiling manager auszuliefern. aber nein, man sagt dann einfach die leute wollen ja basteln. ^^
<alps> naja ich probiers mal aus
<alps> und die xorg.conf.d schmeiß ich einfach in /etc/X11?
<alps> sry für die frage. steht ja alles im wiki
<dadrc> Also, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fJv8EXGb
<dadrc> sowas zb
<dadrc> und ja, genau.
<alps> häh und wo ist der part wo DPMS disabled wird oder ähnliches?
<alps> irgendwie bin ich noch nich schlauer
<alps> irgendwie hilft mir der link den du gepostet hat nicht weiter
<alps> server layout section ist ja nun nicht vorhanden. ich hab nun keine ahnung was ich wo eintrage
<alps> irgendwie muss ich die Option "BlankTime" "0" usw. ja wahrscheinlich irgendwo reinpasten
<alps> irgednwo muss doch die funktion direkt vorhanden sein oder irre ich mich?
<dadrc> alps, wenn du dich auf 'nem Terminal einloggst, kannst du dir mit `sudo Xorg -configure` eine Xorg.conf mit den aktuellen Werten generieren lassen
<alps> dann mach ich das doch mal
<alps> fatal server error
<alps> läuft ja auch schon
<alps> ?
<dadrc> Machn aus.
<alps> moment mal ich fahr erstmal lappi hoch
<alps> bin gleich wieder da
<alps`> jetz hab ich mir den befehl natürlich nich gemerkt. kannste mir den nochmal sagen bitte?
<dadrc> `sudo Xorg -configure`
<alps`> ahja
<alps`> thx
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass du vorher das laufende X beenden musst, weiß nicht mehr genau. Ist 'ne Weile her, dass ich das gebraucht hab.
<alps`> ja sieht so aus
<alps`> boah nee
<alps`> warum erstellt der die im home-verzeichnis
<alps`> außerdem: configuration failed
<alps`> number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<alps`> /home/user/xorg.conf.new ist aber da
<dadrc> Weil er die normale Datei nicht überschreiben will, falls du schon eine hast
<dadrc> Und naja, dann hast du da ja jetzt 'ne Basis zum Einfügen von dem Kram da
<alps`> hät ich die dann nich gleich anlegen können direkt?
<dadrc> Wenn du Lust hast, eine Xorg.conf von Hand zu schreiben, ja.
<alps`> ich hab überhaupt keine lust mehr irgendwas zu machen heute wegen so einem quatsch.
<alps`> 3h und ich fummel hier immernoch rum
<alps`> wer denkt sich überhaupt so eine scheiß default-einstellung aus. das kann einem wieder keiner sagen
<ocbo> In welchem Verzeichnis befindet sich die Datei .Xdefaults, die in dem Wikiartikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rxvt-unicode?highlight=urxvt#Copy-Paste erwähnt wird?
<kubine> Title: rxvt-unicode › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alps`> unter arch hats ein einfaches xset -s off getan kann ich mich erinnern.ocbo: in home
<alps`> ups
<alps`> ocbo: in home
<ocbo> alps`: muss ich die neu anlegen, wenns die bei mir noch nicht gibt?
<alps`> kannste machen ja
<ocbo> bzw ich habe arch
<alps`> jau ich glaub ich wechsel auch wieder zu arch
<alps`> ich kann dir ja mal meine pasten moment
<ocbo> was meinst du mit xset -s off?
<alps`> um den standby zu deaktivieren
<alps`> ich kämpf mit meinem monitor seit stunden
<alps`> http://nopaste.info/c48ca2fc01.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ocbo> alps`: thx
<alps`> np
<alps`> zum neu laden dann xrdb -load .Xdefaults. und terminal neu öffnen ggf.
<ocbo> k
<ocbo> alps`: bei mir ist die Tastenkombination Strg+Shift überbelegt
<ocbo> kann man irgendwie mit einem Tochpad die Mittlere Maustaste emulieren?
<alps`> mit einem touchpad die mittlere maustaste emulieren hmm
<alps`> da bin ich überfragt
<ocbo> mit den trackpoints kann ich nicht umgehen
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-23
<crane_work> moin moin
<crane_work> kein tag ohne bugs ^^
<crane_work> mein sound mag mich nicht... ubuntu 12.10 auf nem aktuellem stand
<crane_work> ein /sbin/alsa force-restart brachte schon mal keine besserung
<ulmer> hi
<ulmer> ist jemand mit google chrome unterwegs?
<crane_work> ulmer, ja
<ulmer> Frage: wie kann ich eine *.htm datei anzeigen lassen?
<crane_work> strg + o?
<ulmer> habe mir eine Startseite erstellt, leider wird da nichts angezeigt -.-
<crane_work> mom... ich muss erst mal selebr eine htm datei suchen
<dadrc> crane_work, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung mal durchgearbeitet?
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<crane_work> ulmer, klappt bei einwandfrei
<crane_work> sicher das du die richtig eingebunden hast?
<crane_work> dadrc, werde ich tunlichst tun :)
<ulmer> ich glaube hab einen  Fehler bei der Erstellung gemacht
<ulmer> thx fürs testen :)
<crane_work> np
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte doch pulse audio verwendet werden und nicht alsa
<dadrc> crane_work, mach das, normalerweise findet man damit recht fix die Ursache und die Lösung. Sonst packste die Ausgabe von den ganzen Befehlen da in 'nen Pastebin und zeigst uns das, wenn die vorgeschlagenen Lösungen nicht helfen.
<ulmer> jep! hat ein "/" bei <title> gefehlt ^^
<swed1> Hallo, wie kann ich mir auf der Konsole, die erste X Zeilen einer Textdatei ausgeben lassen?
<k1l_> swed1: mit head
<swed1> danke
<crane_work> dadrc, sieht alles so weit io aus
<crane_work> http://pastebin.com/VfFYSM0P
<kubine> Title: audio - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> aber du hörst nichts?
<crane_work> nein, weder hinten über den ausgang noch vorne über den kopfhörer
<crane_work> was mich ein wenig verwirrt ist das im alsamixer unter chip intel hdmi steht
<crane_work> ich hab einen monitor mit hdmi laufen nur halt ohne ton
<crane_work> was ja auch gewollt ist ^^
<dadrc> Kriegst du in alsamixer mit F6 andere Karten zur Auswahl?
<crane_work> nein
<crane_work> ich hab da nur -standard 0 hda intel pch (das was ich aktuell benutze) und geräte name eingeben
<dadrc> joa, die PCH sollte ja die richtige sein
<Girugamesh> hallo, habe ein ubuntu live-USB Stick. möchte diesen gerne ab und zu verwenden. Was muss ich nun tun um diesen per "apt-get upgrade" auch aktuell zu halten?
<crane_work> dadrc, http://pastebin.com/12XvLca2
<kubine> Title: audio2 #aplay -l - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Girugamesh, wenn du den immer aktuell halten willst, würd ich wohl das Ubuntu einfach auf den Stick installieren, wie auf eine Festplatte.
<dadrc> crane_work, hast du mal in Pulse geguckt, ob die Karte da stummgeschaltet ist?
<crane_work> f5 und alles aufgedreht
<crane_work> nix geht
<crane_work> dadrc, brb reboot
<crane_work> dadrc, re
<crane_work> nur leider immer noch ohne ton... *sigh*
<crane_work> dadrc, sollt eich eigentlich in der gui von den audioeinstellungen nicht etwas mehr sehen als nur die dummy ausgabe? :D
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> pack mal bitte die ausgabe von `pactl list cards` in 'nen pastebin
<crane_work> dadrc, -> http://pastebin.com/szA9zqVK
<kubine> Title: another audio paste - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> crane_work, da ist ja nur die normale Karte
<crane_work> du meinst da fehlt ein gerät?
<crane_work> kartentechnisch habe ich nur eine drinen
<crane_work> aber die unterstützt zwei geräte
<crane_work> alc und hdmi
<dadrc> Ja, und dann sollten da eigentlich 2 Karten angezeigt werden
<crane_work> aaaah 
<crane_work> sound ^^
<dadrc> Was wars?
<crane_work> pulseaudio mal gefühlvoll 3 mal gekillt und gestartet
<crane_work> jetzt darf ich auch nicht mehr pactl list cards ausführen weil pulseaudio da nen lock drauf hat
<crane_work> aber das kann es ja auch nicht sein das ich immer alle nase lang nach nem reboot pulseuadio neustarten muss bis der die karte findet
<Girugamesh> dadrc: dann kann ich das dennoch als notfallsystem verwendenß
<dadrc> Girugamesh, was genau verstehst du unter Notfallsystem?
<dadrc> Kannst den halt anstecken, davon booten und hast dann ein Ubuntu laufen
<ulmer> jo hab ich auch immer dabei :D
<ulmer> USB-Stick mit allen Programmen ist ein muss, leider kommt ständig Fehler beim booten
<ulmer> mit "i" kann man aber ignorieren
<snitty> Hi wie kann ich verhindern wenn ich eine ppa wieder lösche, das dann automatisch das Paket aktualisiert wird. Sprich eine alte version installiert wird?
<dadrc> snitty, nicht ppa-purge benutzen
<dadrc> Sondern einfach den Eintrag in sources.list.d entfernen.
<snitty> ah okay, ist dadurch das Sicherheitsrisiko ausgeschlossen?
<letothe2nd> ein ppa ist defakto immer ein sicherheitsrisiko, egal ob noch aktiv oder nur die pakete noch da.
<letothe2nd> im ersteren fall kann es dir was unterschieben, im zweiteren fall hoffst du drauf, dass das installierte paket niemals nen bug hat weil es ja nicht mehr aktualisiert wird.
<snitty> ist es ein unterschied wenn in der source.list das ppa auskommentiere oder unter sources.list.d die Quelle lösche?
<letothe2nd> nein.
<letothe2nd> eigentlich ist ein ppa wieder zu deaktivieren aber die software zu behalten der dümmste aller fälle: du hast schon mal wem fremden vertraut und ihm die kontrolle über dein system übergeben, nimmst ihm aber dann die möglichkeit seine bug unter umständen noch zu richten.
<snitty> ja verstehe. da steht dann regelmäßige versionskontrolle an
<Girugamesh> dadrc: Genau das meinte ich. Da ich nicht weiss wie sehr sich Ubuntu dabei auf ein System einrichtet, bei der Installation auf USB-Stick und wie es dann mit der Portabilität aussieht die Frage
<dadrc> Aso. Garnicht, wenn du keine proprietären Grafiktreiber installierst.
<dadrc> Dann sucht sich X automatisch passende Treiber aus den OpenSource-Optionen und der Kram funktioniert einfach.
<dadrc> Klar, kann schiefgehen, wenn irgendwie total seltsame Hardware in 'nem Rechner drin ist, aber normalerweise geht's.
<Girugamesh> Dann reicht das ja als Option, danke 
<chrissgo> hi was bedeutet die $IFACE -Variable in /etc/network/interfaces
<Neuromatic`> Interface
<chrissgo> beispiel: auto eth0
<Neuromatic`> Genau
<chrissgo> iface eth0 inet manual
<chrissgo> up ifconfig $IFACE up
<chrissgo> up ip link $IFACE promisc on
<chrissgo> down ifconfig $IFACE down
<koegs> chrissgo: die variable muss schon vorher irgendwo gesetzt sein
<chrissgo> ok
<Girugamesh> wo speichert Ubuntu eigentlich seine Netzwerkkonfiguration. Und geht die /etc/networking/interfaces immer vorß
<dadrc> WLAN-Krams und so? Macht normalerweise der Network-Manager, der speichert das in GConf
<Girugamesh> Die Einstellungen in der interfaces gehen dennoch immer vor, egal was per GUI eingestellt wird?
<koegs> Girugamesh: wenn du ein Interfaces dort definierst, dann ignoriert der NM dieses Interface
<ulmer>  /join #debian-de
<dadrc> fast :O
<ulmer> lol
<Girugamesh> koegs: bin es gewohnt meine Netzwerkeinstellungen über die Interfaces zu konfigurieren. War deshalb überrascht das die Datei nach den Einstellungen leer war.
<Girugamesh> Und ja, ich komme aus der Debian Welt. Fand es nur als Desktopsystem nicht berauschend
<koegs> Girugamesh: wenn du über den NM konfigurierst, wird das nicht in der interfaces-datei eingestellt
<koegs> das wird aber auch der Debian-NM nicht so gemacht haben...
<Girugamesh> Bei Debian hatte ich den NM nie verwendet sondern direkt die interfaces genommen.
<ulmer> ich habe den GNOME2 noch :D (im stable)
<koegs> Girugamesh: wenn du die Einstellungen vom NM suchst, die sind unter /etc/NetworkManager
<ulmer> wird aber schon bald Geschichte
<swed1> Hallo, ich benötige öfters so ne Art Eieruhr Widget. Gibt es etwas, was sich irgendwie schön in den Gnomeshell Desktop einfügt?
<jokrebel> swed1: Für KDE hab ich sowas mal gesehen, weis aber nicht ob das auch unter Gnome geht.
<jokrebel> alarm-clock vielleicht?
<jokrebel> teatime hieß es glaub ich; aber googlen nach "eieruhr ubuntu" liefert da so einiges zum lesen und testen…
<swed1> also der anwender soll schon 24  minuten eingeben können, ohne vorher auszurechnen um wieviel uhr das ist
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe hier ein Problem mit einem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server. Da geht plötzlich von einem auf den anderen Tag der DNS Lookup nicht mehr. Auf einem anderen Server mit dem gleichen OS geht noch alles wunderbar. Auch die resolv.conf stimmen überein
<jokrebel> swed1: Wie gesagt (k)teatime war das IIRC
<NTQ> Ich hab auch "dhclient eth0" und "/etc/init.d/networking restart" ausprobiert, aber es hilft nicht
<ubuntujulian> hey, habe hier ein .avi video. bräuchte daraus einen kleinen Ausschnitt rausgeschnitten. Die Datei heißt " /home/julian/Arbeitsfläche/zivil.avi" Das Video ist ca. 10 Minuten lang. Ich brauche den Abschnitt von Minute 2:30 bis 3:10. Gibts da auf die schnelle was auf der Kommandozeile, oder ein anderes Programm, mit dem das schnell ohne reinarbeiten geht?
<jokrebel> "Videobearbeitung" und "Schnell" schließen sich wohl eher gegenseitig aus.
<koegs> ubuntujulian: ffmpeg
<koegs> oder avidemux gtk
 * jokrebel fand glaub avidemux http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avidemux ganz intuitiv damals - allerdings GUI
<kubine> Title: Avidemux › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntujulian> versuch ich mal, dieses avidemux
<ubuntujulian> danke
<koegs> ubuntujulian: mit ffmpeg geht das auch fix... http://at-byte.com/technology/how-trim-video-using-ffmpeg
<kubine> Title: How to trim a video using ffmpeg | at-byte.com (at at-byte.com)
<ubuntujulian> oh, das sieht noch besser aus, versuch ich eben
<ubuntujulian> klasse, geht super
<ubuntujulian> danke :)
<xubuntu304> hi
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich weiß, dass das hier nicht unbedingt der richtige channel dafür ist.... aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem helfen... 
<maze-m> ich hab in der alten ansicht von kde aus versehen den abstandshalter entfernt, nun aber wieder hinzugefügt bekommen.... jetzt werden allerdings nicht mehr die geöffneten Programme in der Leiste unten angezeigt....
<maze-m> wie kann ich das denn wieder einstellen?
<Neuromatic`> Nutze selbst kein KDE, aber das wird man wohl mit einem Dialog erreichen können den man bei einem Rechtsklick auf das Panel bekommt
<Fuchs> maze-m: rechtsklick, Miniprogramme entsperren, Miniprogramme hinzufuegen
<Fuchs> da gibt es dann Fensterleiste (normal) oder die Symbol-Fensterleiste (wie ca. ab Windows 7), das einfach da hinziehen wo man es haben will
<Fuchs> je nach Version ist "Miniprogramme hinzufuegen" nicht im Rechtsklickmenue, dann einfach nach dem Entsperren am Rand der Leiste auf diesen halbrunden Teil mit der bunten Cashew-Nuss klicken
<maze-m> Fuchs: ich glaub, du meinst was Anderes.... ich mein, dass z.B. Firefox nicht mehr unten in der Taskleiste angezeigt wird, wenn ich es minimiere....
<maze-m> das wundert mich nen bischen und ich würde es gerne wieder eingestellt haben....
<Fuchs> aber sonst werden Programme noch angezeigt? 
<Fuchs> wenn nein: nein, ich meine genau das
<Fuchs> wenn ja: irgend welche komischen Filter gesetzt
<maze-m> Sonst werden die Programm noch angezeigt.... wenn ich auf Alt + Tabtaste drücke, kann ich ja auch wieder zu den geöffneten Programmen switchen...
<Fuchs> werden sie unten in der Leiste angezeigt, ja/nein
<Fuchs> wenn nein: genau das machen was ich geschrieben habe
<maze-m> nein, da werden sie nicht angezeigt :/
<maze-m> aber das was du meinst, zeigt zwar die Programme unten in der Kontrollleiste an, allerdings sind sie dann trotzalledem nicht in nem eingenen Fenster, wenn die gestartet sind.... 
<maze-m> will das halt so in etwa haben, wie hier ---> http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/files/2008/11/kde-4-plasma2.png
<maze-m> ....mit den qt assistenten, firefox etc
<Fuchs> genau das sollte der so aber machen 
<Fuchs> zumindest bei "Fensterleiste"   (sonst probiere mal "Fensterliste", aber meine Erinnerung sagt, dass es "Fensterleiste" war) 
<maze-m> achsooo jetzt check ich das :D :)
<maze-m> Fuchs: Du bist meine Rettung! 
<maze-m> Fuchs: DANKE :)
<maze-m> Jetzt geht's
<Fuchs> keine Ursache :) 
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein altes Programm was Sound nach /dev/dsp ausgeben möchte. Gibt es ein Paket, welches diese Gerätedatei zur Verfügung stellt?
<apollo13> padsp?
<apollo13> zumindest solange das ding nicht statisch gebaut ist
<FUZxxl> Ah, danke
<jokrebel> Bringt man ein Hybrid-TV-Karte (DVB-C und analog Kabel) unter Ubuntu für alles gleichzeitig (analog und digital) zum laufen? Hier eine TechnoTrend premium C-2300; extra als "für Linux geeignet" ausgelobt. Sachen die man dafür findet sind aber teils schon einige Jahre alt.
<ppq> afaik: entweder oder, es sei denn die hat zwei tuner
<jokrebel> ppq: Angeblich würde es mit Windows gehen sowohl die analogen als auch die digitalen darfzustellen. Würde ja auch Sinn machen, da manche digitalen verschlüsselt sind und man die dann mit minderer Qualität wenigstens analog anschaun kann und andererseits manche Regionalen nur per DVB-C reinzubekommen sind.
<jokrebel> das ist eigentlich der Grund, weshalb ich mir diese "linuxgeeignete" Hybridkarte zugelegt habe :-/
<jokrebel> Oh mein Gott. Wie lang dauert denn da nur der w_scan? Sind jetzt gefühlt schon 10 Minuten rum. Sollt ich Hoffnung dass da dann _doch_ alles da ist?
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-24
<elkng> guten tag
<fjodor_> hi, mein skype wischt immer wieder ab. 64bit und 12.10. ist das normal?
<koegs> fjodor_: bei mir in letzter zeit auch, Icon im Tray reagiert nicht mehr
<koegs> hab mir bis jetzt aber noch nicht die mühe gemacht danach zu gucken, evtl. mal im Terminal starten und dann abwarten ob was kommt
<fjodor_> koegs: jo thx
<rmi> Hi. Ich habe Raring seit ca. 5 Wochen laufen. Bringt es irgendwelche Vorteile das System morgen mit der finalen Version noch mal neu aufzusetzten oder kommen alle Änderung auch genau so über die Systemupdates?
<dadrc> rmi, du kriegst die neuen Pakete auch einfach so
<dadrc> Wenn das System also problemlos läuft, seh ich da keinen Grund, das neuzumachen
<rmi> dadrc: Also gibt es eine Änderungen, die ich eventuell nicht beomme (nur neue Paketversionen sind ja eventuell nicht alles)?
<koegs> rmi: sagen wir mal so, wenn ein <kaputtes> paket eine config verhunzt hat, wird das reine "update" es nicht beheben
<koegs> aber wenn alles läuft ist sowas eher unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> Genau das, kaputte Konfigurationen können ja in 'ner Beta mal vorkommen
<alps> hi. ich hab den solar-theme in plymouth aktiviert. "leider" ist meine ssd wohl zu schnell und deshalb flackert es nur kurz rot beim start aber solar erscheint nicht. 
<alps> kann ich GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" ändern einfach?
<alps> ich hätte gerne text angezeigt
<dadrc> kannst du machen. danach einmal update-grub
<alps> ich würd gern den login-manger behalten, das ist aber nicht so einfach oder?
<alps> XUBUNTU 12.10
<koegs> alps: dann statt text einfach noplymouth
<dadrc> ^
<alps> aah sehr gut
<alps> mal sehn
<dadrc> Je nach Grafiktreiber könnte auch "FRAMEBUFFER=y" in der initramfs-tools-Config helfen
<dadrc> Dann lädt er den Splash deutlich früher
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/540801/comments/29 ← genaues Vorgehen dazu
<kubine> Title: Comment #29 : Bug #540801 : Bugs : “plymouth” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<alps> achso davon hat ich glesen
<alps> funktioniert alles. danke euch :)
<mbx7> Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit dem resume auf lenovos aus?
<sdx23> !frag > mbx7 
<kubine> mbx7: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dAnjou> !frag > mbx7 
<kubine> mbx7: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dAnjou> damn
<k1l_> sdx23 wins
<mbx7> wenn ich mein thinkpad edge 11 wieder aus dem suspend holen will, habe ich nur den mauszeiger auf dem linken rand, aber kann nichts ausser neustart machen (ubuntu 12.04)
<sdx23> mbx7: und der bewegt sich noch? Funktioniert auf ein Terminal zu springen? (ctrl alt f2)
<sdx23> mbx7: sonst: Logs: syslog, messages, Xorg.0.log
<alps> ich suche nen portablen firefox 3.6 o.ä. für linux. gibt es sowas?
<alps> ich brauch ne alte version. wird auch nur offline benutzt von stick.
<dadrc> Selber bauen, würd ich sagen
<dadrc> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.9/source/ ← Source
<alps> ok ich dachte gibt evtl. ne fertige version
<dadrc> Naja, du könntest gucken, ob auf launchpad.net die alten Ubuntupakete findest, aber die sind dann halt auch für alte Ubuntuversionen gemacht und werden ganz normal ins System installiert
<dadrc> Da passen dann also die Pfade für die ganzen Dateien nicht
<alps> ich seh schon das braucht ein bisschen vorbereitung. man kann wohl kein fat32 nutzen und muss den stick ext formatieren und so weiter
<dadrc> Bist du sicher, dass eine portable Installation von Firefox die beste Lösung für dein Problem ist? Klingt erstmal recht kompliziert.
<alps> ich hab hier so ein tiddlywiki das sich weigert plugins zu installieren. ich weis nicht ob dir das jetzt was sagt.
<dadrc> Joa, so halbwegs. Läuft doch aber in jedem Browser, eigentlich.
<alps> ich schlepp das wiki halt immer mit mir rum und möchte es auch woanders benutzen.
<alps> ja eigentlich. nur die plugins nicht
<alps> ich hatte mich aber auch nie darum gekümmert bis jetzt und es hat sich einiges an content gesammelt
<alps> ich werds wohl mal unter windows probiern villeicht ist das wiki ja ansich zerschossen
<alps> bis später erstmal
<fjodor_> wie lange dauert es eine virtualbox aufzusetzen?
<fjodor_> es gibt leider keinen ebay-turbolister für linux...
<letothe2nd> fjodor_: zwischen 1 und x minuten.
<fjodor_> ach da muss man ja dann noch windows und so installieren
<fjodor_> ah, ne ich lass den scheiß
<fjodor_> kann halt ebay auf seine einnahmen verzichten
<stat_vi> fjodor_: Vielleicht funktioniert dein turbolister ja mit wine?
<stat_vi> Schau mal in die appdb
<fjodor_> nope
<fjodor_> es bräuchte mal eine adapterwebsite, die alle auktionshäuser auf einer einzigen website zusammenfasst. das funktioniert mit flügen ja schließlich auch
<fjodor_> da wäre dann auch mal wettbewerb, statt monopolie
<letothe2nd> fjodor_: vielen dank für deine meinung. zurück zum thema, bitte.
<animax> Hallo, benutze im Moment noch 10.04 auf einem DualCore-System (2x2,93 GHz) mit einer Geforce 8400 GS. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zu überprüfen, ob die Grafikkarte richtig eingebunden ist und überhaupt benutzt wird? Bin gerade wegen der Renderzeiten in Blender 2.66a etwas frustriert.
<koegs> wieso sollte Blender auf der Grafikkarte rendern?
<animax> koeags: Mh, nicht? Ich benutze kein Cycles, damit läuft meine Graka sowieso nicht, das weiß ich. Benutze nur den internen Renderer. Und du meinst, der arbeitet nur mit der CPU? 
<koegs> animax: genau so ist es
<hdp> GPU Rendering funktioniert per CUDA in Blender.
<hdp> Kann die 8400 das überhaupt schon?
<koegs> die 8400GS kann Cuda 1.1, die Frage ist ob das überhaupt einen Geschwindigkeitvorteil bringt
<animax> koegs: Jedenfalls rennt bei mir der mingw-Build von Blender für Windows 7 64bit auf einer Single-CPU (2.6 GHz) mit 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher leider um Längen schneller als auf meinem Ubuntu-System.
<animax> Gibts denn trotzdem ne Möglichkeit, das zu überprüfen, ob Blender die Graka benutzt, oder nicht? Oder, ob mein System die Graka überhaupt benutzt, oder nicht.
<alps> oh man ich glaub ich hab endlich dieses elendige screen blanking problem gelöst xD
<alps> zeit wirds
<alps> "As you may have already noticed, Ubuntu 11.10 doesn’t come with screensaver package installed. You must install xscreensaver if you want screensavers activated when your computer becomes idled."
<alps> ach ja, war das so?
<alps> ...bessere zeiten :D
<hdp> animax,  die CUDA Unterstützung für deine Karte und Blender ist experimentell und muß extra aktiviert werden. Schau mal in das Wiki von Blender.
<Rochvellon> animax> siehe auch hier: http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/#install-cuda-software
<kubine> Title: CUDA Getting Started Guide for Linux :: CUDA Toolkit Documentation (at docs.nvidia.com)
<Rochvellon> evtl. gibt es dafür auch ein ppa
<alps> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<kubine> Title: Linus Torvalds To Nvidia - "Fuck You" - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<deem> Hi. Mir ist gerade wieder passiert, dass mein Laptop sich beim zuklappen nicht in den Bereitschafts-Modus versetzt hat. In der .xsession-erros steht allerdings genauso wenig etwas drin, wie in dmesg oder im syslog. Jemand ne Idee? Ich nutze übrigens XFCE und Ubuntu 12.04.
<alps> ich müsste xscreensaver autostarten in i3wm und xubuntu. reicht folgnder eintrag in einer .xinitrc? 
<alps> sh -c "sleep 10 && xscreensaver -no-splash &"
<alps> oder muss ich xscreensaver über den window manager autostarten?
<alps> ok das funktioniert nicht. läuft nicht der xscreensaver. jemand einen plan?
<jokrebel> deem: Dir ist bekannt, dass Suspend mit mancher Hardware Probleme hat?
<ring0> alps, das muster für die .xinitrc sieht ein wenig anders aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Desktopumgebung?highlight=xinitrc#Umgebung-starten
<kubine> Title: Eigene Desktopumgebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<animax> Rochevellon: Ich steige durch die Installationsamleitung nicht wirklich durch. Kann ich nicht einfach eine Standardinstallation mit allen Komponenten machen?
<alps> ring0: achso ich benutz ja noch lightdm. also wohl .xsession
<alps> ?
<ring0> alps, ich meinte mehr deine syntax
<alps> achso
<alps> ich probier grad mal rum
<alps> hab grad das hier gefunden... 
<alps>  Flexibler ist es, in die .bash_profile nur startx einzutragen. So wird samt XServer gestartet, was in der im Homeverzeichnis [4] liegenden .xinitrc steht. So kann man zusätzlich zum Fenstermanager benötigte Programme mitstarten, ohne auf dessen Autostartfunktion angewiesen zu sein.
<alps> hört sich gut an
<animax> Nochmal betreffs CUDA. Ich will mir demnächst ein neues System anschaffen mit leistungsstärkerer Graka. Dort will ich eigentlich 12.04 installieren. Sehe ich das richtig, dass es im Moment für 12.04 noch gar keine CUDA-Unterstützung gibt?
<apollo13> animax: nö
<alps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_CUDA_installieren
<kubine> Title: Nvidia CUDA installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alps> sthet gleich ganz oben
<apollo13> also jein, es geht wahrscheinlich aber ich würde dir ein von nvidia supported system empfehlen
<apollo13> sprich ubuntu 11.10
<animax> apollo13: Mh, Supported bis 09. Mai 2013 ...
<apollo13> tja…
<alps> ich mach ein quatsch das kann ja garnich funktionieren. ich benutz jetz die i3config
<apollo13> animax: von du ahnung von kompilieren und library paths etc hasts gehts wahrscheinlich auch auf 12.04, sonst tust dir mit 11.10 leichter imo
<Rochvellon> hm, für 12.04 habe ich bisher noch kein ppa für cuda gefunden, animax 
<animax> apollo13: So weit reichts bei mir glaube ich nicht. Gibt's ein Verzeichnis lokaler "Ubuntu-Gruppen". Vielleicht finde ich jemanden, der mir das einrichtet. Gibt's in Berlin was? 
<animax> "Ubuntu-Gruppen"?
<apollo13> animax: kA, aber um ehrlich zu sein sollte man sich schon ein bisserl mit dem zeugs auskennen wenn man mit cuda spielen will
<apollo13> cuda ist ja jetzt nicht als enduser zeug gedacht sondern für entwickler
<Rochvellon> und zumindest in 13.04 sehe ich das paket nvidia-cuda-toolkit im repo
<apollo13> das will man nicht verwenden
<Rochvellon> warum nicht, apollo13?
<apollo13> weil man im normalfall was aktuelles haben will, 13.04 wird keine updates bekommen…
<apollo13> außerdem ist die frage wie viel die wieder kaputt gepatcht haben
<animax> Wäre das Cuda Toolkit also etwas, mit dem ich  je nach Render-Anforderung variable Einstellungen vornehmen müsste?
<animax> Kann es nicht einfach eingerichtet werden, so dass es "läuft"?
<animax> Ich will ja nur, dass meine Graka optimal eingesetzt wird.
<apollo13> rofl
<apollo13> dann brauchst du cuda __gar nicht__
<animax> Warum?
<apollo13> animax: … gegenfrage: warum glaubst du dass das installieren des Cuda toolkits __irgendwas__ tun würde?
<animax> Bewirkt dieses Toolkit denn keine Bereitstellung von Rechenkapazität auf der GPU?
<apollo13> ja bis jein
<animax> Und warum ist es dann für meine Anwendung nicht interessant?
<apollo13> animax: was ist denn deine anwendung?
<alps> glaubst du dann läuft es besser als unter windows. du meintest doch single-core cpu ist sogar performanter als dual?
<apollo13> nur weil du ein toolkit installierst laufen programme deshalb nicht plötzlich auf der grafikkarte
<alps> apollo13: blender
<apollo13> ja selbst dafür muss man je nachdem wie sinnvoll blender ist das cuda toolkit __nicht__ installieren
<animax> Blender 2.66a, perspektivisch mit einer Nvidia-Graka der gtx-Reihe unter Verwendung des in Blender integrierten Cycles-Renderers.
<apollo13> animax: und steht bei blender dass die das toolkit zwingend brauchen oder nur dass sie cuda verwenden?
<animax> Muss nochmal nachschauen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass nur Cuda gebraucht wird. Habe aber keine Ahnung, was der Unterschied ist (Toolkit oder nicht Toolkit).
<apollo13> animax: naja das toolkit erlaubt dir cuda anwendungen zu schreiben, aber der enduser der anwendung sollte dann das toolkit nicht installieren müssen
<apollo13> in dem fall: die leute die blender programmieren brauchen das toolkit und für die leute die nur mit blender rumspielen sollte der nvidia treiber reichen (sollte, ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber wenn du dafür das cuda toolkit installieren musst wäre das nvidia bzw blender megafail)
<animax> Es hieß weiter oben (da gings noch um mein jetziges System mit der Geforce 8400 GS): " ... die CUDA Unterstützung für deine Karte und Blender ist experimentell und muß extra aktiviert werden. Schau mal in das Wiki von Blender."
<apollo13> na dann schau am besten mal dort :)
<animax> Es geht mir nur darum, dass ich jetzt hier den Eindruck bekommen habe, dass ich grundsätzlich dieses Toolkit installieren muss, egal, welche Karte in welchem System ich habe.
<apollo13> wie gesagt, wenn das der fall ist dann haben nvidia und/oder blender meiner meinung nach ordentlich was verkackt
<animax> Dann wird das wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall sein. Ich werde mich weiter informieren. Ich danke erstmal an dieser Stelle für die Hilfe. Einen schönen Abend  noch.
<deem> jokrebel: das mag sein, aber dann erklär mir doch mal, warum es in den meisten fällen geht und manchmal nicht?
<aelfric> hallo an alle
<jokrebel> deem: Das darfst Du gerne selber rausfinden; wenn sogar die Entwickler es bevorzugen diese Option lieber abzuschalten…
<dtonal> Hallo, ich habe das Problem, das anscheinend mein Akku von Ubuntu nicht erkannt wird. ACPI erkennt keinen Akku, dabei bin ich der Meinung das dies bereits einmal funktionierte. Gibt es Möglichkeiten einen Akku zu ACPI hinzuzufügen? Danke
<sdx23> dtonal: Welches Notebook?
<dtonal> sdx23: NP530U3C von Samsung
<sdx23> ggf. mal hier lesen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/971061
<kubine> Title: Bug #971061 “acpi reports battery state incorrectly” : Bugs : “acpi” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dtonal> sdx23 Danke, ich werd mal drüber lesen. Hatte den Thread auch schon gefunden, aber als nicht zutreffend eingestuft, da der Betroffene ja zumindest eine Battery von ACPI erkannt hat. Aber mal sehen was im Folgenden geschrieben wird. Danke.
<sdx23> dtonal: exakt hab ich das nun auch nicht gelesen, aber mal überfliegen sollte nicht schaden.
<dtonal> sdx23: Hab mal drüber gelesen. Problem scheint zumindest ähnlich und als Tipp wird das Betätigen der Resettaste auf der Rückseite gegeben :-) Soll für ein paar Rebootvorgänge helfen. Mal sehen ob das wirklich hilft. Danke bis dahin erstmal und schönen Abend noch.
<Rochvellon> soweit ich https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GPGPU verstehe, apollo13, muss nur ein entsprechender propietärer treiber und opencl-nvidia installiert sein, damit cuda unter linux mittels opencl von programmen genutzt werden kann. blenders unterstützung für opnecl ist aktuell auf hold in 2.6 gesetzt.
<kubine> Title: GPGPU - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<fr00py99> hallo zusammen
<fr00py99> am 25. aprill kommt doch das neue ubuntu raus, die 13.04 version. oder habe ich da was falsch gelesen?
<fr00py99> *april
<sdx32> !done > fr00py99: ja, aber
<fr00py99> aber? 
<sdx32> !done
<fr00py99> heute ist doch der 25.04.2013?
<sdx32> hm, kaputter Bot. "Es ist fertig, wenn's fertig ist."
<k1l> fr00py99: komm morgen abend nochmal wieder
<fr00py99> danke
<Robert_Zenz> fr00py99, Es ist seit 14 Minuten der 25.04 ... es kommt im Laufe des Tages.
<fr00py99> naja bei debian hat es ja wenigstens geklappt ^^
<k1l> fr00py99: bei ubuntu ist es immer der gleiche zeitraum. am festen release-tag gegen nachmittag/abend
<fr00py99> gut. dann werde ich mich bisdahin in geduld üben ;)
<noxs> was hast du denn erwartet?
<fr00py99> 00:01 und zack. man kann es laden
<k1l> warum sollte auch ein weltweiter release genau um 00:00 in .de released werden?
<fr00py99> es ist ja sowieso schon fertig
<noxs> naja, dann mach doch nen upgrade
<fr00py99> wünsche noch eine gute nacht. ich bin dann mal raus
<noxs> danke, dir auch
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-25
<zeroC> moin!
<Amnuriak> Moin, jemand da, der mir bei einem Treiberproblem helfen könnte ? Habe hier eine ATI FirePro 2770 und egal was ich versuche, der zweite Monitor wird gar nicht und der erste Monitor fälschlicherweise als 'Laptop' erkannt. Im Xorg.log steht was von "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found"
<nevchen> moin
<Amnuriak> fglrxinfo gibt mir übrigens "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)" und noch ein paar weitere Zeilen Fehlermeldung
<Amnuriak> musste rebooten, jemand geantwortet ?
<yogg> Hi
<Amnuriak> Habe hier eine ATI FirePro 2770 und egal was ich versuche, der zweite Monitor wird gar nicht und der erste Monitor fälschlicherweise als 'Laptop' erkannt. Im Xorg.log steht was von "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found". fglrxinfo gibt mir übrigens "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)" und noch ein paar weitere Zeilen Fehlermeldung. Habe die open
<Amnuriak> source und die propert. Treiber probiert
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden wie ich das "php5-gd" modul neu compilieren kann (Ubuntu 12.04). Ich will nicht php komplett neu compilieren (dafür gibts zuhauf anleitungen). Ich brauche nur eine neuere Version des moduls.
<yogg> hat da eventuell wer nen tipp für mich?
<Amnuriak> Habe hier eine ATI FirePro 2770 und egal was ich versuche, der zweite Monitor wird gar nicht und der erste Monitor fälschlicherweise als 'Laptop' erkannt. Im Xorg.log steht was von "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found". fglrxinfo gibt mir übrigens "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)". Habe die opensource und die propert. Treiber probiert
<koegs> !geduld > Amnuriak 
<kubine> Amnuriak: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<koegs> Amnuriak: wenn hier niemand antwortet, lohnt es sich evtl. auch die Frage im Forum zu stellen
<Amnuriak> kubine: mir wurde in #ubuntu gesagt ich solle die frage ca. alle 10 minuten wiederholen, dann halt hier längerer zeitraum
<Amnuriak> kubine->koegs
<noxs> das I in IRC steht nicht für Instant! :-)
<koegs> Amnuriak: das bringt es hier nicht wirklich, also eher in größeren Abständen nachfragen
<Harald523> Huhu!
<Harald523> Mit <Alt>+Maus kann man ja Fenster bewegen, indem man einfach in sie reinklickt (ohne sie oben an der Fensterleiste "anfassen" zu müssen)
<Harald523> Wie stell ich das ab bitte?
<Harald523> Es würde auch reichen, wenn es möglich wäre, das nur für WINE abzustellen
<Harald523> Ah ich glaub ich abs - Einstellungen-Feineinstellung des Fensterverhaltens-Taste zum Fenster verschieben!
<dadrc> Damit kannst du zumindest die Taste ändern, wenn dir das reicht
<dadrc> Sonst kannst du auch den CCSM anmachen und die Funktion ganz deaktivieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<Harald523> dadrc, man kann dort sogar "none" auswählen
<dadrc> Na, dann ist gut
<Harald523> dadrc, es ging um mein geliebtes altes Photoshop 6 - dort braucht man die Alt+Maus-Kombi. um von einer Auswahl etwas zu subtrahieren
<batz> Hallo zusammen, gibts schon ein Zeitpunkt für das Release heute ?
<dadrc> Normalerweise irgendwann abends
<dadrc> Wenn du ganz aktuell sein willst: #ubuntu-release-party
<batz> woohoo, klingt interessant
<batz> danke
<batz> wie weit ist denn die aktuelle Beta vom Release entfernt ? Brauche gerade dringend ein neues System und wollte nicht nochmal 12.x draufwerfen
<k1l_> dann installiere die letzte dev-version. die wird mit updates eh zur final
<k1l_> (wenn du nichtmal die ~4std. warten kannst)
<batz> ist für die Arbeit, ich persönlich könnte 4 Std warten ;-)
<k1l_> na da würde ich eher ne lts empfehlen
<blub> Hallo,
<blub> ich habe in Nautilus meinen Ubuntu Server über sftp eingebunden (Datei->Mit Server verbinden ..). Der verwendete Benutzer kann sudo Befehle auf den Server ausführen.
<blub> Kann ich in Nautilus eine Textdatei auf dem Server mit gedit mit Root-Rechten öffnen?
<blub> Bisher bearbeite ich Konfigurationsdateien im Terminal über ssh in nano. Mit gedit wäre es schon sehr bequem.
<letothe2nd> blub: sftp und sudo kriegst du nicht zusammen, und das ist gut so.
<letothe2nd> grund: das eine ist ein datentransferprotokoll, das andere eine interaktive atuthentifizierung. wie man schon an den begriffen merkt, haben die nichts miteinander zu tun :)
<blub> okay. Dann muss ich wohl im Terminal bleiben ..
<letothe2nd> dass nano nicht komfortabel ist sei dir unbenommen. ich persönlich würde halt zu vim raten, oder wenn du ein absoluter guijunkie bist, denk mal über X-forwarding nach.
<blub> Okay. Wird glaub Zeit das ich mich endlich mal mit VIM anfreunde ..
<letothe2nd> blub: man muss ja kein vim-crack sein, aber so ein paar basics schaden nie. ich kenn ne menge systeme wo gar kein anderer editor drauf ist.
<blub> hehe, stimmt schon. Mindestens vi ist immer drauf ..
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 13.04 ist da! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/000171.html
<dadrc> Seh ich das richtig und sysfsutils ist seit Upstart nutzlos? 
<dadrc> Oder haben sie das irgendwann mal gefixt?
<letothe2nd> dadrc: also das sysfs (und seine tools) haben eigentlich nur sehr am rande etwas mit upstart zu tun.
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> aber sysfs-utils kann ja auch Einstellungen aus /etc/sysfs.cfg (oder so) beim Systemstart anwenden
<dadrc> Und das ging wohl zumindest in den Anfangszeiten von Upstart nicht wirklich gut
<letothe2nd> dann ists aber eigentlich anders rum. so, dass upstart das zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt nicht unterstützt hat. sysfsutils ist aber schon ein bisschen mehr als nur beim startup irgendwelchen krempel setzen.
<dadrc> Jo, ok. Dann ist die Frage eben: Funktioniert das automatische Anwenden von Einstellungen aus der sysfs.conf mit Upstart? :)
<letothe2nd> kp ;)
<dadrc> Pfff.
<pritt> Hallo zusammen, könnte mir jemand helfen bei Problemen mit neuem Board + ACPI ich bin am verzweifeln.
<dadrc> pritt, wenn du uns ein paar Daten und eine Problembeschreibung gibst, können wir es zumindest versuchen
<pritt> Ok, danke - ich wollte nich einfach drauflosschreiben... Also neues Board M5A99x EVO R2.0 mit AMD FX 4300 und dem verdammten UEFI BIOS... Asus hat heute empfohlen mal ein Windows draufzujubeln, hab ich gemacht Windows 7, dort funktioniert nach Zuweisung an den Power Button auch das Soft-Off.
<pritt> Eigentlich nutze ich aber mit dem Board Easyvdr(Ubuntu Basis) + Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<pritt> Bei beiden Installationen funktioniert bisher weder ACPI richtig noch bekomme ich als Alternative NVRAM WakeUp ans laufen
<pritt> Ein Soft-Off funktioniert nicht, nur ein manuelles Ausschalten hilft.
<pritt> ich vermute das da Bios Einstellungen nicht korrekt sind, weiss aber nicht welche
<koegs> viel bla blub, willst du über den Power-Button ausschalten oder über shutdown und das funktioniert nicht oder was ist das Problem?
<pritt> Problem 1 Shutdown Problem 2 WakeUP per ACPI oder Alternative NVRAM-Wakeup
<dAnjou> wie find ich denn genau den grafikchipsatz raus? lspci sagt nur 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<koegs> dAnjou: lspci -nnv
<koegs> und dann mit vendor id und device id auf die suche gehen
<koegs> dAnjou: das ist aber noch Intel Core iX auf Sandy Bridge Basis, also HD3000 oder so
<dAnjou> n i3 hab ich drin
<dAnjou> ach meh, hab jetz einfach hier geguckt :P http://thinkwiki.de/X220
<kubine> Title: X220 – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<dAnjou> jo HD3000
<masimo> hey leute, wie kann ich denn alle dateien löschen, die mit _0.png enden?
<sdx23> masimo: in einem Verzeichnis oder rekursiv? Für ersteres: Shell globbing.
<masimo> sdx23: in einem verzeichnis nur
<hl2> http://url9.de/BQW
<kubine> Title: MoneyMillionär | Sparen und Ersparen (at url9.de)
<sdx23> masimo: rm *_0.png
<dadrc> Die Antwort für rekursiv ist übrigens: Shell globbing.
<gandaro> wann kommt endlich 13.10 raus?
<dadrc> is scho
<gandaro> :)
<gandaro> dadrc: du lebst in der zukunfT ;)
<dadrc> :P
<ppq> noch nich ganz, dadrc :D
<dadrc> Unsinnige Fragen → unsinnige Antworten
<gandaro> ich hätte gedacht, jetzt wär hier so der mega-ansturm :p
<gandaro> aber hier ist es ja total ruhig...
<gandaro> njo, ist offtopic
<jokrebel> hab auf sdb Win7 und ubuntu. Nun hab ich noch XP gebraucht und diese auf sda(1) nachinstalliert. Nach Neustart ging das auch (ohne Grub) - Nach Reparatur von Grub2 mittels chroot-Methode findet er aber nur noch Win7. Wie geh ich vor?
<jokrebel> Win7 und Ubuntu findet Grub-Update, aber nicht das XP auf sda1
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe gerade auf meinem thinkpad x220 von 12.10 auf 13.04 geupgraded und bekomme nun folgenden fehler bei "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade": syntax error in /etc/sysfs.conf: 'echo' '-n' '1 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/press_to_select'
<dadrc> matzexh, zeigt mal deine /etc/sysfs.conf in nme pastebin oder so
<matzexh> dadrc, http://pastebin.com/0qJB4DZz
<stesind> hi, ist 13.04 schon per update-manager verfügbar?
<matzexh> stesind, ja
<stesind> @mathexh: danke, dann schau ich mal, warum es bei mir nicht angeboten wird
<matzexh> stesind, möglicherweise dauert das je nach server oder so noch etwas
<stesind>  @mathexh: vielleicht, jedenfalls ist in den softwarequellen eingestellt, dass bei jeder version benachrichtigt wird
<stesind> vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass mein aktueller kernel nicht konfiguriert werden kann, das hab ich seit einer woche
<matzexh> hier noch die ganze fehlermeldung zu meinem problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414467/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> matzexh, sorry, musste kurz weg.
<dadrc> Zeile 26 und 27 gehören da nicht so rein
<dadrc> Müssten so aussehen "devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/skipback=1"
<dadrc> Die andere halt entsprechend
<matzexh> dadrc, kein problem, ich habe da nichts manuelle edititert, also muss das vom system kommen.  einfach so ändern wie du sagst?
<dadrc> Würd ich zumindest mal versuchen
<dadrc> wobei, die press_to_select-Zeile ist da unten schon drin
<El_Presidente> mahlzeit, schon jemand auf 13.04 umgestiegen? ich hab nämlich probleme skype zu starten, tritt meiner meinung nach auf wenn ich den 13.4 catalyst installiere 
<dadrc> Was passiert denn, wenn du eine Konsole aufmachst, und Skype von da startest?
<dadrc> Irgendwelche sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen?
<El_Presidente> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<El_Presidente> finde ich leider wenig hilfreich :(
<matzexh> dadrc, hab die press_to_select gestrichen, die andere angepasst, er wirft nun keinen fehler mehr. danke dir.
<El_Presidente> als die grafik noch via gallium lief, ist das teil gestartet ...
<dadrc> gern
<dadrc> El_Presidente, nur diese eine Zeile?
<El_Presidente> jap
<dadrc> Hat die ~/.xsession-errors was dazu?
<El_Presidente> würde dir gern mehr posten aber da ist nix ...
<El_Presidente> ah so guter tipp da könnten wir mal schaun
<El_Presidente> finde jetzt nur apport fehler um den skype absturz zu melden
<El_Presidente> der mosert dass skype-bin nicht existiert
<dadrc> Wo hast du die Skype-Version denn her?
<El_Presidente> dadrc, wenn man sich den bug hier so ansieht https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1002187 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1002187 “Skype won't start (segmentation fault)” : Bugs : “skype” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<El_Presidente> die ist aus canonical partner
<dadrc> Ok.
<dadrc> Hast du den Fix aus #12 mal probiert?
<El_Presidente> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<El_Presidente> jo das hilft
<El_Presidente> #33 ist das
<El_Presidente> was ich meinte was hilft
<dadrc> Jo, auch gesehen, das andere war für 12.04
<dadrc> Dann trag dich bei dem Bug noch als betroffen ein, sowas dürfte nicht lange überleben
<El_Presidente> jo danke für die hilfe ;)
<rhinux> hi. mein update manager unter 12.10 zeigt nur kernel-source-3.5.0-28.48 von 85MB an, kein check button. eine Idee? muss ich erst dieses paket runterladen bevor es geht? wenn ich mit 13.04 eh was neueres bekomme? 
<rhinux> auch wechsel von DE mirror auf hauptserver brachte nix. oder soll ich /etc/apt/source.list händisch von quantal auf raring ersetzen? 
<fbausch> rhinux: gaaaanz ruhig bleiben. Ein Tag früher oder später ist doch nicht lebenswichtig
 * fbausch würde auch noch paar Tage warten. Man weiß ja nie, was noch für Bugs auftauchen
<blubbablasen> immer ne gute strategie
<rhinux> @fbausch @ blubbablasen ja, ist halt die Neugier, hab's mir schon verkniffen die Beta zu  installieren ;) sollten bis 13.04.1 warten...
<blubbablasen> mit den neuen releases ist das so eine sache... probiere es erst mal in einer vm, bevor du dir zuviel kapput machst
<Ekkehardt> VMs sind gut.
<blubbablasen> gut zum testen und neuerungen anzusehen
<Ekkehardt> eben
<blubbablasen> @ rhinux in den repos von ubuntu sollte virtualbox dabei sein... für anfänger genau das richtige... wenns etwas professioneller sein soll ist bochs ganz gut
<blubbablasen> versuche dann deine aktuellen systemeinstellungen, individuelle scripte und dein user in die vm zu übertragen. dann schau was noch geht, bzw angepasst werden muss
<blubbablasen> hm... ich hab mit mir selber gequasselt
<blubbablasen> toll
<gandaro> blubbablasen: ist doch wieder da
<blubbablasen> ja jetzt
<clempe> guten abend! wollte jupiter installieren siehe (http://rockiger.com/de/blog/view/stromsparen-mit-ubuntu-leicht-gemacht) aber i.wie fuktioniert das mit den reposetory nicht
<kubine> Title: Stromsparen mit Ubuntu leicht gemacht (at rockiger.com)
<clempe> jemand einen vorschlag?
<gandaro> clempe: vorschlag: fehler beschreiben
<blubbablasen> muss erstma guggn was das ist
<gandaro> clempe: was hast du ins terminal eingegeben und was ist passiert, was funktioniert nicht
<blubbablasen> beschreibe mal den fehler
<blubbablasen> oder gib die fehlermeldung mal an
<clempe> normalerweise funktioniert es ja wenn man die qulle hinzufügt und dan apt-get update macht. leider findet er nach dem update das package nicht 
<gandaro> und es kommt auch keine fehlermeldung?
<clempe> also sudo apt-get install jupiter: http://rockiger.com/de/blog/view/stromsparen-mit-ubuntu-leicht-gemacht
<kubine> Title: Stromsparen mit Ubuntu leicht gemacht (at rockiger.com)
<clempe> aket jupiter kann nicht gefunden werden.
<gandaro> clempe: was ist denn in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<gandaro> hast du das repo überhaupt hinzugefügt
<blubbablasen> gute frage
<gandaro> ich habe ja danach gefragt, was du eingegeben hast und was passier ist
<guest-yhqWQq> moin
<blubbablasen> tag
<guest-yhqWQq> ich hab ein problem, nach upgrade auf 13.04 kann ich mich mit meinem benutzer nicht mir in xfce anmelden
<guest-yhqWQq> ist da was bekannt?
<blubbablasen> clempe, wir brauchen schon mehr input
<guest-yhqWQq> guest geht
<gandaro> guest-yhqWQq: geht sudo noch?
<clempe> jop is in den software & aktualisierungen im register andere software eingetragen
<gandaro> ach das geht ja unter guest nicht :D
<guest-yhqWQq> gandaro, auf der shell?
<gandaro> aber: sudo -u deinbenutzername 
<blubbablasen> clempe, kannst du mal in einer console *sudo apt-get update* machen ?
<gandaro> guest-yhqWQq: ja
<guest-yhqWQq> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<clempe> blubbablasen: hab ich gemacht
<guest-yhqWQq> wenn ich mit alt crtl f1 auf die shell wechsle geht login mit dem normalen benutzer auch
<blubbablasen> und nun apt-cache search jupiter
<gandaro> clempe: ich habe ja danach gefragt, was du eingegeben hast und was passier ist
<gandaro> aja
<gandaro> die eine nachricht hab ich übersehen
<clempe>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  webupd8team-jupiter-raring.list  webupd8team-jupiter-raring.list.save
<gandaro> benutzt du auch 13.04, clempe?
<clempe> jop heute upgedatet
<guest-yhqWQq> gandaro, ist das ein bekanntes problem?
<clempe> bzw. installiert
<gandaro> guest-yhqWQq: weiß ich nicht
<guest-yhqWQq> bei 12.10 kam immer checking battery state ok
<guest-yhqWQq> und x nicht
<guest-yhqWQq> erst nach diversen versuchen
<blubbablasen> clempe, mach mal bitte in einer console *apt-cache search jupiter* und schau ob du ein treffer bekommst
<gandaro> guest-yhqWQq: ich würde versuchen, per reboot und diesem recovery mode das passwort zu ändern guest-yhqWQq 
<guest-yhqWQq> gandaro, login auf der shell geht ja
<guest-yhqWQq> also ohne x
<guest-yhqWQq> scheint ein problem mit xfce zu sein
<gandaro> hm
<gandaro> dann kann ich da nicht helfen
<blubbablasen> guest-yhqWQq, lege mal einen neuen benutzer an und versuch dich mit ihm anzumelden bei xfce
<clempe> blubbablasen: z88dk - Assembler und SmallC+-Cross-Compiler für den Prozessor Z80 ttf-aenigma - 465 free TrueType fonts by Brian Kent
<blubbablasen> lol
<guest-yhqWQq> mom
<blubbablasen> also nein clempe
<blubbablasen> kein treffer
<blubbablasen> evtl gar nicht mit 13.04 kompatibel
<test__> hm das geht
<blubbablasen> ja geht
<test__> <-- ex guest
<blubbablasen> bist angemeldet in xfce ?
<test__> ja mit dem neu angelegten benutzer
<test__> sprich nur mein primärer geht nicht
<blubbablasen> dann haut da was nicht hin
<blubbablasen> nun hast du ein ansatzpunkt
<test__> aber was?
<test__> wo anfangen zu suchen?
<clempe> blubbablasen: kann man das repository durchsochen welche packages hinzugefügt worden sind?
<blubbablasen> ähmmmm aptitude kann das glaube ich... musste ich noch nie machen, also da kann ich dir keine antwort geben
<beaver74_> test__, ein Blick in ~/.xsession-errors könnte weiterhelfen
<blubbablasen> ^^
<blubbablasen> genau
<blubbablasen> und ich glaube vorhin etwas von gid oder uid gelesen zu haben
<blubbablasen> ???
<blubbablasen> clempe, warum glaubst du eigentlich, das jupiter als software besser beim stromsparen helfen kann, als es mit boardmitteln zu machen
<blubbablasen> ich kenne zwar 13.04 nicht, aber ich glaube da sollte was drin sein
<test__> sudo geht auch nicht irgendwie
<clempe> blubbablasen: weil die akkulaufzeit für mich spürbra länger war
<blubbablasen> test__, dein neuer nutzer ist nicht mitglied von sudoers
<blubbablasen> clempe, dann hast du etwas schnell geschossen und musst nun evtl ewas warten
<clempe> blubbablasen: anscheinend wird der neue kernle nicht mehr unterstützt
<blubbablasen> joa sowas kann passieren... abwarten... geduld und ein buch lesen
<clempe> blubbablasen: abgaben machen ;)
<blubbablasen> clempe, nächstes mal nicht gleich dist updaten... lieber erstmal in einer vm testen
<clempe> blubbablasen: man ist leider erst später schlauer :D
<blubbablasen> wichtig ist, das man daraus lernt
<blubbablasen> ^^
<clempe> eine andere frage: kennt jemand etwas für multitouchpad steuerung in ubuntu, außer 2 finger scrollen?
<blubbablasen> ups... da bin ich raus
<milefork> moin hab seit heute dieses problem nach einem neustart wobei sdb eine externe festplatte ist: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19960300/boot_prob.jpg
<milefork> kann mir jemand helfen?=
<blubbablasen> sieht so aus als wenn blkid keine guid für deine platte erstellen kann... evtl etwas mit der platte nicht in ordnung? sagt dmesg etwas mehr aus ?
<blubbablasen> eine blkid sollte auch nur dann notwendig sein, wenn die platte dauerhaft am oder im computer ist.
<milefork> die externe hatte ein exportfs
<milefork> komischerweise funktioniert meine netzwerkanbindung auf dem rechner auch nichtmehr
<blubbablasen> dann lass sie ab beim booten und steck sie erst an, wenn du einen user angemeldet hast... schau dir dann kern.log an oder dmesg
<milefork> obwolh nach dem fsck der normale login promt kommt
<milefork> jo mache ich die tage komm jetzt nurnichtmehr an den rechner dran aber morgen wieder
<blubbablasen> bei deiner netzwerkkarte schau mal ob sie physikalisch erkannt ist und ob ein modul vom kernel geladen wurde
<blubbablasen> lspci und lspci -k
<milefork> okay naja nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe fand ich sie in der ifconfig auch wieder auch mit meiner static konfiuration nur standartgatway pingen oder so war nicht drin
<blubbablasen> stimmt der denn ?
<blubbablasen> oder blockt dein gateway pings ?
<milefork> jo stimmt alles nur das ich keine verbindung bekomme
<milefork> ne
<milefork> ist ne fb
<blubbablasen> fb?
<blubbablasen> fritzbox?
<milefork> von allen andern gets auch 
<milefork> jo
<milefork> hm mir fällt gerade ein, das ich die externe auch in der fstab eingetragen habe um einen fixen mountpoint zu haben
<milefork> vielleicht habe ich sie da unter der uuid eingetragen :/ 
<milefork> werde das morgen mal prüfen
<blubbablasen> dann muss sie auch beim booten vorhanden sein
<milefork> ist sie ja
<milefork> aber dann kommt das was im screen zu shehen ist
<blubbablasen> ups... du hast recht... guid war falsch vorhin... uuid ist richtig
<milefork> wenn nicht fragt mich ubuntu ob ich ohne sie fortfahren will
<milefork> kein problem
<milefork> wusste was du meinst
<blubbablasen> dann versuch eine neu uuid zu erstellen
<milefork> jo oder ich gebe ihr nen label und hoffe das die mühle das ganze automountet
<blubbablasen> blkid /dev/sd?
<milefork> dann müsste das ganze ja auch unter nem fixen mountpoint seien
<milefork> hm?
<blubbablasen> japp
<milefork> wie gesagt ich komm gerade nichtmehr an das teil ran
<milefork> erst morgen wieder
<blubbablasen> das ist blöd
<milefork> jo 
<blubbablasen> dann is helfen immer etwas schwer
<milefork> und was mich iritiert das der bei jemden boot nen fsck macht
<milefork> obwhol er nomral heruntergefahren wurde
<milefork> oder neustartet
<blubbablasen> schau mal auf was die intervale eingestellt sind
<blubbablasen> mit tune2fs
<milefork> okay
<blubbablasen> parameter kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber damit kannst du guggn
<milefork> naja wie gesagt morgen werd ich da mal intensiv nach den fehlern suchen
<blubbablasen> japp
<blubbablasen> solltest du
<milefork> heute war nur ne kurze suche von 10 mins drin
<blubbablasen> könnte schlimmer sein
<blubbablasen> könnte schlimmer sein,)
<milefork> da war nicht so viel zu machen am meisten wenn der erstmal schon nen fsck auf ner 1tb platte macht grrr
<blubbablasen> mach das mal bei einem raid0 mit 12tb
<blubbablasen> da geht dir der hut
<milefork> :D
<blubbablasen> 10 bis 20 min
<milefork> joar
<blubbablasen> und mal davon abgesehen... ich lasse filesystem immer bei jedem start testen... kann nicht schaden
<milefork> joar der rechner ist eigentlich auch ein kleiner server
<milefork> daher schaded es ja auch nicht aber wenn man nen fehler sucht ist es nervig
<blubbablasen> na ja es könnte wie gesagt schlimmer sein... z.B. windows
<milefork> :D
<blubbablasen> die ihre hotline glüht bestimmt in den letzten wochen
<blubbablasen> 2,49€/min
<blubbablasen> lol
<milefork> wilkommen bei windows 8
<milefork> :D
<milefork> wollte sie schon immer ein tablet auf ihrem desktop? xD
<blubbablasen> lol
<milefork> *wollten
<blubbablasen> windows war noch nie tragbar, aber nun haben sie den volgen abgeschossen
<blubbablasen> vogel
<fbausch> !ot milefork blubbablasen 
<fbausch> !ot 
<kubine> fbausch: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<blubbablasen> joa
<milefork> okay sind schon still, obwohl hier ja eh nix los ist
<blubbablasen> richtig
<blubbablasen> is eh zeit fürs bettchen...
<milefork> n8
<blubbablasen> also gute nacht und bis demnächst
<milefork> jo
<milefork> danke erstmal
<blubbablasen> jojo np
<rhinux> @fbausch @blubbablasen  nach DL des 12.10 kernel zeigt update-manager nun doch 13.04 upgrade an :)
<Identifikatoren> hallo
<Identifikatoren> ich hab eine frage
<dadrc> EInfach fragen
<Identifikatoren> kommt ihr in das netzwerk OFTC rein?
<Identifikatoren> ich habe frage zu tor
<Fuchs> ja. 
<Fuchs> falscher Kanal, naechste Frage
<Identifikatoren> ubuntu hat ein problem mit einer systemanwendung festgestellt ja mehr stand da nicht
<Identifikatoren> egal
<Identifikatoren> ich muss in tor
<Identifikatoren> der hidden vidalia ordner torrc ist blank
<Identifikatoren> ich hab da irgendwie rumgespielt mit onioncat
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TOR  << gelesen, nehme ich an? Dann: was genau muss ueber TOR, und warum? 
<kubine> Title: Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> fuer Browser -> gibt es ein fixfertiges bundle
<Fuchs> fuer IRC: die meisten Netzwerke blockieren das, aus gutem Grund, oder binden es zumindest an Restriktionen
<Identifikatoren> ja der torbrowser geht auch aber nicht vidalia unter app also ohne den browser zu starten
<Fuchs> deswegen die Frage, was denn sonst noch unter TOR muss
<Identifikatoren> weil die torrc blank ist der hidden vidalia ordner nicht die torrc im torbrowser ordner der nicht hidden ist
<Identifikatoren> aber ich komm ja nicht in oftc rein 
<Fuchs> [22:54:55] <Fuchs> fuer IRC: die meisten Netzwerke blockieren das, aus gutem Grund, oder binden es zumindest an Restriktionen
<Identifikatoren> ne oftc geht tor weil da ja auch der tor channel ist
<Identifikatoren> aber ich hab ja erstmal vpn weil ich tor nicht gestartet krieg nur den torbrowser und da geht ja nur torbrowser
<Identifikatoren> und ihr kommt da rein in oftc?
<Identifikatoren> keine probleme?
<Identifikatoren> am vpn kanns ja nicht liegen ich komm ja auch hier damit rein 
<k1l> Identifikatoren: nicht wenn oftc das blockt. da wendest du dich am besten an den oftc support
<Identifikatoren> bisher blockte oftc nie eine meiner vpn ips
<Fuchs> bekommst Du beim Verbinden eine Fehlermeldung? 
<Identifikatoren> er lädt und lädt da steht geo.ip irgendwas noch mit 6
<Identifikatoren> Verbinde mit irc6.geo.oftc.net mehr kommt nicht und unten geht so ein orangenes ding hin und her
<Identifikatoren> was könnt das sein?
<Fuchs> nun
<Fuchs> ein freundlicher staffer von da drueben meinte gerade, dass sie TOR nicht mehr so wirklich erlauben
<Fuchs> ergo wird es genau das sein
<Fuchs> verstaendlich imo 
<Identifikatoren> Verbindung gescheitert. Fehler: Das Netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar jetzt stehts auch da
<Identifikatoren> ich benutz aber vpn
<Fuchs> Verbinde Dich halt direkt, OFTC ist ein FOSS Netzwerk, warum man da pseudo-anonym sein muss entzieht sich sowieso gerade meiner Vorstellung
<Fuchs> die werden sie mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch blocken, wir (freenode) machen das auch, wenn uns welche zu fest auf den Keks gehen
<Identifikatoren> ne weil die im tor channel da drüben sind fast alle mit tor da drin hm
<Identifikatoren> warum das jetzt verboten wurde
<Identifikatoren> versteh ich nicht
<k1l> Identifikatoren: dann join doch normal und frag dort nach. hier kann man nur raten
<Identifikatoren> ja
<Fuchs> Vermutung, ohne nun weiter nachzufragen (weil mich OFTC schlicht zu wenig interessiert): es wurde genau so missbraucht wie hier
<Fuchs> also macht man es dicht. Simpel. 
<Identifikatoren> werd ich machen
<Identifikatoren> guten nacht
<Guest19495> Ist jemand anwesend, der sich mit Software-RAID, LVM und Grub auskennt ? :/
<ring0> frag einfach ;)
<Guest19495> ist ein "leicht" größeres Problem für mich...   Mein Rootserver bootet nicht mehr, nachdem 1 defekte HDD vom Software-RAID 1 gewechselt wurde.   Bootpartition ist /dev/md0, das (Ubuntu) System liegt in /dev/md2 in einem LV :|   Ich bin nach Grub-Neuinstallation über chroot und Bearbeitung der Bootzeilen ratlos...
<ring0> bekommst du denn eine fehlermeldung? sonst wird es wohl schwer für jemanden dir hier zu helfen
<Guest19495> nein keine fehlermeldung. ich weiß ja auch, dass es nur daran liegt, dass Grub nicht weiß, wo es die Bootpartition und die Systempartition suchen soll :/   aber keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll
<ring0> hm, ich hätte auch auf die chroot methode gesetzt. das wiki hast du gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest19495> bin grad ein 2. mal dabei,   bei   update-grub    bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:   /var/lock/lvm: mkdir failed: No such file or directory     \   File-based locking initialisation failed.    \   umount: /var/lib/os-prober/mount: not mounted    \  done
<m4nu> hallo wer da?
<m4nu> kann mir wer sagen, wie zeitgemäß es heute noch ist, eine eigene partition für /swap zu haben?
<MarkusH> m4nu: kommt drauf an
<MarkusH> ich habe Systeme mit und ohne Swap
<Rochvellon> m4nu> kommt drauf an, wenn du genügend ram hast und nichts zum auslagern hast, brauchst du prinzipiell kein swap. nur wenn du kein swap hast, kannst du jedoch auch kein suspend-to-disk nutzen können
<m4nu> Rochvellon: ich hab 4gb ram, und ssd sollte doch ausreichen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-26
<Rochvellon> m4nu> die ssd wird nur im fall von swap gebraucht. und ob 4 gb bei dir reichen, kannst du selber mal testen. indem du bspw. für swap platz frei lässt, diesen jedoch nicht anlegst/einbindest und dann schaust, ob deine nutzungsweise damit klar kommt.
<Guest19495> Update:   mein Problem bzgl. des Bootens mit RAID und Systempartition im LV innerhalb des RAIDs hat sich dann lösen lassen: Erst noch 1x die GRUB Reparatur (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#RAID-System) mit 'mkdir /run/lock' im Anschluss an den 'chroot' Befehl. Anschließend konnte ich mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole ('e' zum Bearbeiten der Bootzeilen und Hinzufügen von 'insmod lvm') über 'resume' den normalen Sys
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest19495> Wünsche eine geruhsame Nacht, für die, die sie haben werden :)   Danke für die Motivation :D   *wave*
<haderlump22> moin, ich suche ein kleines tool mit dem ich den Kursstand einer Aktie oder Fond (Symbolbehaften vllt) anzeigen kann. Unter gnome gab es so was, in 12.04 hab ich noch nichts finden koennen. Jemand eine Idee?
<d0x> Hi, wie kann ich sicherstellen das die Daten von einem Server im Rechenzentrum nicht auf den Lokalen PC geladen werden
<d0x> Es geht darum, dass die Daten an einem "sicheren" Ort aufbewahrt werden
<d0x> und man soll sie halt nicht mit scp etc herunterladen
<d0x> Die Daten muessen aber von einem User mit UI bearbeitet werden koennen
<d0x> Dachte mir das man alle Ports sperrt ausser die von vnc oder so
<noxs> d0x: vielleicht waere in dem zuge LTSP was fuer dich
<noxs> bevor du dich und die anderen user mit vnc quaelst
<Tubbsen> schönen guten morgen
<Tubbsen> ich hätte da mal eine fragen zu ubuntu..vorab..bin ein anfänger was das angeht :-)  habe hier einen pc stehen der probleme macht. ist ubuntu auf der festplatte installiert, version weiß ich grad leider nicht. der hatte irgendwelche systemupdates gemacht und nach einem neustart fährt die kiste nicht mehr hoch. komme in den bootloader, und wenn ich das system dann auswähle zum booten bootet der nicht und es kommt so eine "busybo
<vlt> d0x: LTSP
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: ich habe leider gerade nicht die zeit, die da durch zu führen, aber im prinzip erstmal so viele informationenwie möglich sammeln. 1) welches ubuntu 2) wo könnte es haken 3) ist die hardware ok etc.
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: am besten mit ner livecd
<Tubbsen> ok. hardware scheint okay zu sein, festplatte und so wird ja erkannt. wo es hakt ist wohl beim booten, der geht ja direkt immer in diese busybox. kann man mit einem befehl auch irgendwie sehen welche version das ist? im bootloader steht ubuntu mit linux 2.6.38-8-generic-pae 
<Tubbsen> danke dir schonmal für die hilfe, ich starte mal eben von der live cd
<Tubbsen> hmm, das ist ja komisch. also, die version auf der festplatte ist Ubuntu 11.04.  grade eben hat der, warum auch immer, von der festplatte aus hoch gefahren, ohne ein zutun von mir. kam direkt am anfang die meldung, das die festplatten auf fehler überprüft werden, da hat der dann was gemacht, und dann normal gestartet.
<Tubbsen> was mich wundert ist, das es vorher einige tage nicht ging und immer nur diese busybox kam
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: "festplatte ok" und "festplatte wird erkannt" hängen nur sehr bedingt zusammen.
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: wenn die mühle gerade läuft, auf jeden fall backups machen ;)
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: denn: nicht gesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten, sie wissen es nur noch nicht.
<Tubbsen> :-D   jep, das stimmt wohl, werde die daten auf jeden fall sichern. habe gerade im boot.log geschaut, hier steht "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2   -  /dev/sda2 enthält ein fehlerhaftes dateisystem, prüfung erzwungen.  init: udev-fallback-graphics main process (657) terminated with status 1
<Tubbsen> hat das irgendwie was zu sagen?
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: alles und nichts.
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: sinngemäss einfach "es könnte sein, dass was mit dem dateisystem nicht stimmt."
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: woran das nun liegt kann man so nicht identifizieren - abgesehen davon, dass 11.04 ohnehin aus den sicherheitsupdates draussen ist und dringend upgedated werden sollte
<letothe2nd> Tubbsen: -> backups, ganz viele, ganz schnell.
<JonasF_> Moin, nach dem Upgrade zu 13.04 und einem Suspend/Wakeup läuft bei mir der Lüfter die ganze Zeit. Was kann ich da machen?
<Tubbsen> ok, danke!
<Gods_Father> Guten Morgen. Ich arbeite auf Ubuntu 12.04 (weil 12.10 nie wirklich stabil war) und möchte das Upgrade auf 13.04 versuchen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies durchzuführen, ohne den Umweg über 12.10 zu nehmen? 
<letothe2nd> Gods_Father: nope.
<geser> Gods_Father: neuinstallieren
<Gods_Father> Ach fuck. Ich will nich über 12.10 rennen weil das immer irgendwas kaputt macht. und neu installieren ist n arsch voll arbeit...
<letothe2nd> Gods_Father: gratulation zu deiner gepflegte ausdrucksweise.
<Gods_Father> letothe2nd: entschuldige. Ist wohl noch etwas zu früh morgens.
<Gods_Father> naja denn werd ich wohl 2x upgrade machen also doch mit umweg. Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.
<letothe2nd> optimistische einschätzung, dass das weniger lange dauert :P
<koegs> er ist weg, aber ich hätte ja erstmal 13.04 so getestet :D
<letothe2nd> ich hätte das ganze noch mindestens 2 wochen verlagert, aber mei...
<deem_> Hi. Nach dem Update von 12.04 auf 12.10 habe ich nun das Problem, dass meine luks Partition beim booten nicht mehr gemountet wird und ich auch kein Passwort eingeben muss. Dadurch wartet mein Ubuntu ewig auf sein Root-Device und springt dann in eine Busybox. Die /etc/crypttab sieht allerdings gut aus und ich habe auch sonst nichts an meinem Setup geändert.
<deem> Also jetzt hab ich es zumindest geschafft, das mein Setup wieder bootet und meine luks Devices geöffnet werden. Allerdings hab ich direkt das nächste Problem. Mein lightdm weigert sich zu starten. Starte ich ihn manuell friert mein gesamtes System ein.
<deem> Ich vermute mal, das liegt auch daran, dass mein "amdconfig" behauptet, dass es "no supported devices" findet....
<julian12345> hey, hab grad raring installiert und auf gnome 3.8 geupgradet... wenn ich jetzt boote komme ich bis zu einem mauszeiger. sonst ein nackter desktop.  mit alt+ f2 kann ich programme starten( die programme haben dann keinen Rahmen)
<julian12345> was kann man da tun?
<koegs> julian12345: .xsession-errors angucken, aber gnome 3.8 wird auf raring gar nicht supported
<julian12345> ubuntuusers ikhaya sagt " Ubuntu GNOME kommt mit „reinem“ GNOME in der Version 3.6. Die aktuelle Version GNOME 3.8 gibt es in einer PPA zum nachinstallieren."
<koegs> !fremdquellen > julian12345 
<kubine> julian12345: Informationen zu Fremdquellen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<koegs> julian12345: für die Software in dem PPA ist nur der Maintainer des PPAs zuständig, wenn da was nicht richtig funktioniert, solltest du dich an diesen wenden
<Gods_Father> Hallo. Ich hatte beabsichtigt von 12.04 über 12.10 auf 13.04 zu upgraden. nach dem upgrade auf 12.10 bekomme ich leider den fehler, dass folgende pakete nicht installiert werden konnten: linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic und folgende
<Gods_Father> "subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<Gods_Father> woher kommt das? Ich kann nich weiter upgraden.
<beaver74> Gods_Father, hattest du unter 12.10 ein 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ausgeführt?
<Gods_Father> ja habe ich gerade. das Ergebnis ist ähnlich. dpkg --configure -a gibt folgendes:
<Gods_Father> http://pastebin.com/TVxjSKnY
<kubine> Title: memtest86+ (4.20-1.1ubuntu2.1) wird eingerichtet ... grub.cfg wird erstellt … - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Gods_Father> das 12.10 bootet zwar aber ich kann nicht weiter upgraden.
<Gods_Father> bei dist-upgrade sollen diese pakete entfernt werden: linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic
<Gods_Father> das klappt aber nicht
<beaver74> Gods_Father, welcher Kernel ist denn jetzt unter 12.10 am laufen?
<Gods_Father> 3.2.0-40 generic
<Gods_Father> beaver74: vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus. ich bin ein wenig aufgeschmissen :P
<beaver74> Gods_Father, hm, ich komme da auch nicht weiter.. hattest du unter 12.04 den Kernel mal händisch getauscht?
<beaver74> Gods_Father, sorry, ich auch :)
<Gods_Father> nein. hab das nur so benutzt wie gehabt
<beaver74> Gods_Father, entschuldige, ich bin da raus, wüsste nicht wie ich dir helfen könnte.
<Gods_Father> jau kein ding. vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand :)
<beaver74> jo
<geser> mich macht da das "Fehler: Kanonischer Pfad von »« konnte nicht ermittelt werden." und "Fehler: Für  konnte kein GRUB-Laufwerk gefunden werden. Überprüfen Sie Ihre device.map." stutzig
<Gods_Father> kann ich nich sonst evtl einfach weiter upgraden? per konsole oder sowas?
<beaver74> jap, mich auch
<geser> Gods_Father: solange dieses Problem nicht beseitigt ist, wird sich apt beschweren (da memtest86+ nicht zu ende konfiguriert wurde) und nicht weitermachen wollen
<geser> ich überlege gerade, wo nochmal die device.map liegt, da ich sie auf meinem System gerade nicht finde (wird sie noch gebraucht?)
<Gods_Father> ich such mal bei mir
<Gods_Father> die datei sollte anscheinend in /boot/grub sein
<beaver74> Gods_Father, habe folgende Dokus dazu gefunden : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade und http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/ .. hoffe die helfen etwas
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gods_Father> sudo update-manager -d ergibt folgendes:
<Gods_Father> ERROR:root:got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic': 'subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1'
<Gods_Father> nachdem ein fenster kommt mir "nicht alle systemaktualisierungen können installiert werden"
<beaver74> Gods_Father, hattest du das System unter 12.04 denn per apt-get upgrade' und 'apt-get dist-upgrade' zuvor auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht?
<Gods_Father> ja ich hab immer ganz normal updates installiert.
<Gods_Father> und da ja auch grad das upgrade auf 12.10 so durchgeführt hab...
<beaver74> mich wundert der 3.2er Kernel unter 12.10 .. da sollte doch der 3.5er laufen
<Gods_Father> jo der sollte anscheinend auch installiert werden aber offensichtlich hat er das nicht gemacht.
<beaver74> Gods_Father, gab's denn dazu unter 12.04 noch eine Fehlermeldung?
<Gods_Father> jap. exakt die selbe. aber da konnte ich schon nichts mehr machen.
<alps> hi
<Gods_Father> hallo 
<beaver74> Gods_Father, hm, übel.
<alps> ich hab grad meinen rechner gestartet und es kam nur ein blinkender weißer cursor. reboot hat dann aber ohne probleme funktioniert. was könnte da los gewesen sin?
<Gods_Father> argh. ich will unbedingt um die neuinstallation rum kommen weil mein system gerade einigermaßen lief.
<Gods_Father> kann ich evtl 13.04 drüber installieren ohne meine konfigurationen und vor allem dateien zu verlieren?
<letothe2nd> dateien verlieren? geht doch gar nicht, dann holt man die backups raus?
<alps> ^ this
<Gods_Father> und die programme und configs?
<alps> davon macht man halt auch backups
<letothe2nd> sind doch auch nur dateiern....
<Gods_Father> argh 
<letothe2nd> Gods_Father: fakt ist, wenn du so einen bohai um "ich will auf gar keinen fall neu installieren, am besten eigentlich gar nix ändern" machst, dann musst du dir schon die frage gefallen lassen warum du überhaupt von der LTS weg willst.
<letothe2nd> (noch dazu am ersten tag eines neuen releases, auch wenn du gar nicht bis dahin gekommen bist.)
<alps> könntest z.B. nur home-verzeichnis kopieren wenn dir das reicht
<letothe2nd> Gods_Father: ergo: hol dein backup raus, roll das system auf die LTS zurück, fertig.
<Gods_Father> hm. das wird wohl reichen müssen.
<letothe2nd> (üblicherweise eher /home und /etc, nur so am rande)
<alps> ok problem ist klar bei mir. wird wohl wieder am dualboot liegen. ich muss mich endlich davon trennen.
<julian92> hey, wieso gibts in raring kein gksudo mehr?
<julian92> heißt das jetzt anders?
<geser> ist bei mir weiterhin im Paket "gksu" vorhanden
<letothe2nd> wahrscheinlich wirds nur defaultmässig nicht mehr mitgebracht, wegen polkit
<julian92> ja zum nachinstallieren hab ichs auch gesehn.. bin grad an nem wiki-artikel.. wenn man da jetzt root braucht muss man wohl erst auf die installation hinweisen
<julian92> wer denkt sich denn sowas aus
<letothe2nd> julian92: gegenfrage, für was brauchts der normalbenutzer?
<letothe2nd> julian92: der muss es ja sowieso über die cli abfeuern, und dann bleibt man halt mal bei nano für die üblichen änderungen. und die mitgelieferten grafischen tools sind i.A. polkit-aware.
<julian92> geht um ein programm um wii-spiele auf ne usb platte zu kopieren, um sie dann vom backup aus ohne cd zu spielen... für den kopiervorgang brauchts su
<letothe2nd> julian92: ah ich verstehe. definitiv eine tätigkeit für den völligen neueinsteiger. absolut unzumutbar, dass der vorher ein paket installieren muss.
<letothe2nd> </SCNR>
<alps> julian92: welches porgramm? irgend ein wbfs manager?
<julian92> genau
<alps> ahja
<julian92> geht nur um die vollständigkeit.. ohne gksudo startet das programm halt nicht - deswegen dazu schreiben
<letothe2nd> julian92: oder besser, patches schicken und das ding polkit-aware machen.
<deem> Weiß zufällig jemand ob in dem Release des fglrx-Treibers seit Ubuuntu 12.10 die Unterstützung der Radeon HD 3400 Serie rausgeflogen ist?
<ppq> deem: so ist es
<ppq> deem: die version in ubuntu 12.10 unterstützt nur noch hd5xxx und aufwärts
<ppq> aber bis einschließlich hd4xxx funktionieren die freien treiber bestens
<ppq> für die neueren oft auch
<deem> ppq: nunja, bestens, darüber lässt sich streiten. Mein Bildschrimschoner ruckelt :)
<ppq> uh, bildschirmschoner
<ppq> wie.. 90re
<ppq> *er
<deem> Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit den fglrx mit HD3400 zum laufen zu bewegen?
<deem> ppq: andere Sachen hab ich noch nicht getestet, weiß also nicht, wie das da aussieht
<ppq> das problem ist, dass der alte fglrx, der noch geht, den neuen xserver in 12.10 nicht unterstützt, oder andersrum
<ppq> lösung: ubuntu 12.04 + fglrx oder 12.10 + radeon
<deem> hmpf... wenn ich 12.04 nehme, habe ich spätestens bei 14.04 das gleiche Problem
<deem> stelle fest: Ein neues Notebook muss her
<ppq> du kannst auch den xserver downgraden zur not
<ppq> aber schön ist das nicht
<deem> endet die Unterstützung von alten Grafikkarten in den nvidia und intel Treibern genauso?
<ppq> bei nvidia schon, ja. die intel treiber sind ja offen, da passiert das nicht so schnell
<ppq> bei nvidia aber nicht so schnell wie bei amd
<deem> ppq: hm.. danke für die Info :)
<dadrc> deem, wobei man ja anmerken muss, dass 14.04 noch ein Jahr hin ist
<ppq> und 12.04 bis 2017 unterstützt wird
<deem> dadrc: das stimmt. Aber irgendwann werd ich upgraden müssen und dann steh ich wieder da
<ppq> und es für die wichtigen sachen backport ppas gibt :)
<dadrc> Bis 2017 ist der Laptop eh explodiert
<ppq> mindestens ^^
<deem> !niemals > dadrc 
<kubine> dadrc: NIEMALS !
<deem> dadrc: das ist ein R500. So schnell geht der nicht kaputt
<elkng> gute nacht
<heinz> hallo zusammen ahbe gerade mein xubuntu upgrade durchgeführt, soweit alles gut aber mein wlan verbindet sich nicht mehr (Broadcom BCM4727 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller)
<heinz> laut dmesg habe ich 2 Fehler: ERROR @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1) & [  246.407788] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)
<blub1> Hallo. Ich habe einen "LAMP-Ubuntu"-Server. Wie betrachte und werte ich am besten die Logdateien auf dem Server aus?
<ppq> blub1: (z)less, (z)grep
<deem> blub1: anschauen kannst du dir die daten mit cat bzw nano oder vim. Auswerten ist dann eher Eigenleistung bzw google arbeit
<blub1> ja schon. Nur ich find das sehr unkomfortabel zumal die Logs sehr groß sein können. Gibt es nicht irgendwelche Tools für Logfiles? Das betrachten im Webbrowser wäre auch sehr schön ..
<ppq> blub1: oder dies - habs aber mangels bedarf nue benutzt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logwatch
<kubine> Title: Logwatch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<heinz> ja gibt tools, such mal anch monitoring etc z.b für die mail log ist es mailman oder so hieß das
<ppq> damit kannst du die logs mailen oder auch als html an einem beliebigen ort ablegen lassen und dort von nem httpd anzeigen lassen
<blub1> okay danke.
<ppq> aber guck, dass per .htaccess oder so den zugriff einschränkst
<blub1> Muss man die Logfiles von Apache und Co manuell hin und wieder löschen. Die wachsen ja sehr schnell an in der Größe ..
<ppq> --> logrotate
<blub1> ah, sehr schön ..
<geser> auswerten z.B. mit analog oder awstats oder vielleicht sogar piwik (piwik ist nicht im Repository)
<dAnjou> ppq: tun zless und zgrep das, was ich glaub das sie tun?
<blub1> Danke geser. Ich guck mir das mal an ..
<Gods_Father> hallo. Ich war vorhin schon einmal hier, weil mein update auf 12.10 nicht funktioniert hat. (die kernel images wurden nicht entfernt) 
<ppq> dAnjou: vermutlich, ja
<geser> Gods_Father: hast du dein grub-"Problem" lösne können?
<Gods_Father> ich konnte das Problem weiter eingrenzen und Leute mit Ähnlichen Problemen gefunden. ich habe grub entfernt und damit auch die kernel images weg bekommen.
<Gods_Father> leider bekomme ich beim erneuten installieren des Paketes "grub-pc" dies:
<Gods_Father> http://pastebin.com/MU3vEhqa
<kubine> Title: installation beendet. Keine Fehler aufgetreten. grub.cfg wird erstellt … Lin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> ppq: coo'el
<Gods_Father> geser: das script, dass das alles versaut scheint: /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub
<Gods_Father> ok oder auch nicht. habs umbenannt aber kann grub trozdem nicht reinstallieren...
<geser> Gods_Father: die Frage ist eher, wieso grub Probleme hat (ich würde den Rechner momentan nicht neustarten) bzw. wieso es nicht weiß du es den grub installieren soll
<Gods_Father> ich habe nicht vor neu zu starten.
<Gods_Father> nur so langsam hab ich keine optionen mehr.
<geser> versuche mal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow grub-pc" (wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob es bei dir momentan funktionieren würde)
<Gods_Father> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
<joeka> hallo!
<SaLoMoN> hey
<Gods_Father> dieses ständige "Kanonischer Pfad von »« konnte nicht ermittelt werden." macht mir kopfzerbrechen..
<joeka> ich hab ein bisschen Probleme mich mit bridge devices zurecht zu finden
<SaLoMoN> in zusammenhang mit deinem sixxs tunnel?
<joeka> ne virtuelle Maschine
<SaLoMoN> mh#
<SaLoMoN> was für ne virtualisierung?
<ppq> joeka: vielleicht hilft dieser link, einen überblick zu kriegen: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<kubine> Title: Chapter 6. Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<joeka> wenn ich ein Bridge device br0 erstellen würde für eine VM und damit quasi eth0 mit benutzen will... ist das überhaupt möglich?
<koegs> joeka: welche virtualisierung nutzt du?
<Gods_Father> geser: hast du eventuell noch ne idee über?
<joeka> kvm
<joeka> mit libvirt
<SaLoMoN> das geht, ja. wie gesagt abhängig vom produkt
<joeka> und qemu
<SaLoMoN> mhm.. kA
<koegs> kenn ich nix von :)
<geser> Gods_Father: ich überlege gerade
<joeka> ich versucher dieser Anleitung zu folgen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#Bridged_Networking
<kubine> Title: KVM/Networking - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<joeka> ich befürche allerdings ich habe das falsch verstanden. Wenn ich es bei host so einrichte wie die es beschreiben dann benutzt der host br0 als device :D
<SaLoMoN> ja, na und?
<joeka> die setzen da allerding für eth0 "iface eth0 inet manual" und kein static oder dhcp setting -> die wollen wahrscheinlich etwas anderes erreichen als ich
<SaLoMoN> dein eth0 hat ja keine ip mehr
<SaLoMoN> sondern nur noch die brdige
<SaLoMoN> bzw. sollte ;)
<joeka> ja das habe ich mir gedacht
<chk> hallo
<chk> bei meinem xubuntu öffnet sich bei neustart firefox und okular automatisch
<chk> weiss jemand wie ich das abschalten kann?
<joeka> aber ich dachte auch, dass man auf diese Art irgendwie das eth0 device für mehrere VMs bzw. den Host und die VM benutzen könnte
<koegs> chk: ~/.cache/sessions löschen
<chk> thx
<SaLoMoN> ja, das denke ich auch
<joeka> ich frage mich nur wie
<SaLoMoN> du hast auf den vms vermutlich nen eth0 oder so
<SaLoMoN> dieses sollte über kvm direkt an br0 auf dem host hängen
<joeka> die VM Seite ist nicht das Problem für mich
<chk> den ganzen ordner oder den inhalt?
<joeka> die Host Seite kapiere ich nicht
<koegs> chk: egal ;-)
<SaLoMoN> ok..
<chk> ok probier ichs mal aus :)
<SaLoMoN> was konkret stört dich denn. bzw verstes
<SaLoMoN> hst du nicht?
<joeka> Wenn ich unter br0 die Netzwerksettings der VM konfiguriere, wo tue ich dann das für den Host?
<SaLoMoN> ehm
<geser> Gods_Father: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1069856 sieht nach deinem Problem aus
<kubine> Title: Bug #1069856 “error: cannot find a GRUB drive for . Check your ...” : Bugs : “grub2” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<SaLoMoN> br0 ist und bleibt das interface auf dem host
<SaLoMoN> sollte mit der vm nichts zu tun haben
<joeka> hm
<SaLoMoN> nur das dein kvm nun den datenverkehr weiterleiten kann#
<geser> Gods_Father: hast du neben /etc/grub.d/00_header eine weitere Datei die so anfängt? (siehe Kommentar #13 aus dem Bugreport)
<SaLoMoN> und auf der vm solltest du für deine eth0 (welches mit br0 auf dem host gebridged ist) ne ip vergeben können
<SaLoMoN> oder halt per dhcp
<geser> Gods_Father: ansonsten versuche mal die Lösung aus Kommentar #7 (ansonsten weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter und bin erstmal afk)
<joeka> ich hatte das falsch verstanden
<Gods_Father> geser: nein da is nur eine mit 00
<SaLoMoN> jo, denke auch ;)
<joeka> ich dachte ich brauche das br0 interface asl bridge nur für die VM
<joeka> ich probiere das mal
<SaLoMoN> ne, das dient mehr dazu deinen host zu befähigen die datenpakete zu "bridgen"
<joeka> und br0 wird dann vom Host und indirekt von der VM benutzt?
<SaLoMoN> JO
<SaLoMoN> weiss aber nicht genau, wie das bei kvm funktioniert
<Gods_Father> geser: ich habe eine 00_headers aber die wird mit jeder installation von grub neu erstellt. und die lösung aus 7 geht leider nicht
<Gods_Father> ich hab die 00_header umbenannt und jetzt geht die installation... ich bin gespannt was nun passiert
<joeka> SaLoMoN, da der Server einige km entfernt ist hoffe ich mal, ich hab nichts falsch gemacht ^^ ich teste es jetzt mal neu
<SaLoMoN> viel glück ;)
<SaLoMoN> bin aber gleich weg
<Raring> Servus, ich habe ein Problem: Habe  via LiveUSB ein Update auf 13.04 von 12.10 gemacht, der Installer blieb hängen und so habe ich heruntergefahren und es nochmal probiert, wieder das gleiche. Die installierte Version scheint fast zu booten, ich komme bis "dev/cryptswap ist nicht vorhanden", wenn ich auf Skip drücke, erscheint "Stopping mount filesystems on boot" und es passiert nichts weiter
<Raring> wie bekomme ich denn jetzt wieder ein lauffähiges System?
<jokrebel> oO - klingt "Verschlüsselt" …
 * jokrebel ist also gleich wieder raus aus dem Ticket.
<Raring> jokrebel: genau, bzw nicht. Hatte kein verschlüsseltes Homeverzeichnis, der Installer hatte aber das Feld "home-verzeichnis verschlüsseln" mit einem Haken und ausgegraut - ka was er nun annahm, konnte es ja eh nicht ändern
<brainwash> Raring: ich vermute mal, dass du die UUID deiner swap-partition in /etc/fstab anpassen musst
<Raring> brainwash: ich habe gerade nochmal LiveUSB gestartet und alle UUIDs überprüft
<brainwash> Raring: ich würde dann testweise cryptswap deaktivieren, also in /etc/cryptswap sowie /etc/fstab, und eine normale swap-partition erstellen
<brainwash> Raring: es muss aber noch geklärt werden, warum /dev/cryptswap fehlt
<Raring> brainwash: ich probiere gerade nochmal neu zu installieren, ohne halt home zu löschen. direkt nach partitionieren und "wer sind sie?" benutzer eingeben geht es nicht weiter. Der Mauszeiger zeigt beschäftigt, ich komme aber im Installer nicht weiter
<Raring> und diese /dev/cryptswap-Fehlermeldung habe ich seit einigen Versionen an 4-5 Geräten hier und ein Freund auch, die ist schon irgendwie normal und verschwindet normalerweise nach 1-2 sekunden
<jokrebel> Raring: Ok - aber warum hast Du nicht einfach über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung upgegraded?
<brainwash> Raring: ich verzichte ja auf eine swap-partition, kann den fehler also nicht reproduzieren
<Raring> jokrebel: Das Peroblem war, dass die root-Partition ziemlich voll war und ich daher nicht die Updates laden konnte. Daher und aus Speed-Gründen dachte ich iso via torrent laden geht schneller. So, habe gerade mal einen anderen Benutzernamen gewählt, mal schauen ob der Installer durchläuft
 * jokrebel hat noch nie ein Upgrade per Live(wasauchimmer) gemacht. Wenn dann upgrade per Internet oder eben neuinstallation per Live-Medium
<Raring> brainwash: ich verstehe es nicht, ich habe immer, wenn ich Ubuntu installiere, die swap-partition im nachhinein als "unbekannt" und muss erst die UUID anpassen und den fehler habe ich auch immer. Vielleicht liegt es am verschlüsselten home
<derThorsten> Hallo @all, bekomme bei einem Sony Vaio VPCSB mit 13.04 keinen Desktop ? X ist da, kontextmenü etc, aber kein unity.
<jokrebel> und wie schon gesagt; bei Verschlüsselung was was-auch-immer-für-Teilen kann ich nur raten und googeln
<jokrebel> -was +von
<koegs> Raring: wenn du beim installer verschlüsseltes home auswählst, dann wird swap automatisch mitverschlüsselt
<brainwash> Raring: es würde also naheliegen, swap vorerst zu deaktivieren und nochmals via cryptswap neu anzulegen, eventuell tauchen dabei fehlermeldungen auf
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Was genau heist "X ist da" aber "kein Unity"? Was siehst Du? Andere Desktopumgebung? …
<Raring> koegs: achso, nur gerade konnte ich verschlüsseltes home wieder nicht abwählen.
<koegs> Raring: wahrscheinlich weil der Installer beim "Upgrade" nicht Live das Home entschlüsseln kann
<koegs> also bietet er die Option nicht an
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Ich sehe das normale hintergrundbild, aber keine Menüleiste oder sonstiges
<gandaro> (j #python.de
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Schon mal "unity --reset" versucht?
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Und ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" macht normal auch nicht noch mehr kaputt.
<derThorsten> jokrebel: unity --reset bringt no DISPLAY variable set und reset option is now deprecated. An reinstall arbeite ich gerade...
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Bleibt gleich... Arbeitsflächenhintergrund ist zu sehen, auch das RMB kontextmenü mit ..Neuer Ordner.. etc. sonst nichts.
<jokrebel> RMB?
<derThorsten> jokrebel: rechte maustaste
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Die Logs schon gesichtet ob da Fehler dokumentiert sind?
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Xorg.0.log ist alles ok. Intel Treiber wird geladen und scheint sich korrekt einzurichten
<jokrebel> der Und die anderen x-logs? zB. die .xsession-errors in deinem Home?
<derThorsten> jokrebel: (nautilus:1983): Glib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set : assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<derThorsten> jokrebel: weiter oben... compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
<jokrebel> !pasten > derThorsten Besser alles NoPasten als das was Du meinst dass schuld sein könnte einzeln in den Kanal zu bringen.
<kubine> derThorsten Besser alles NoPasten als das was Du meinst dass schuld sein könnte einzeln in den Kanal zu bringen.: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<derThorsten> Ok, nur tippe ich es garade am PC vom Laptop ab. Richte SSH ein und bringe gleich beide logs...
<trekkme> hat jemand hier schonmal ein X-window auf nen android device geforwarded und mag mir erklären wie ers gemacht hat?
<koegs> !vnc > trekkme 
<kubine> trekkme: Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<derThorsten> jokrebel: [paste:414487:.xsession-errors]
<kubine> derThorsten: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Wenn Du uns nun noch den _eigentlichen_ Link gibst können wir auch drüberschaun ;-)
<derThorsten> jokrebel: uppps.. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414487/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Sicher dass diese 64 Zeilen alles sind, was in der  .xsession-errors drinsteht?
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Ja. Xorg.0.log.. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414492/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Meine Frage von 18:46 hast Du erhalten?
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Ja, das Ja um 18:46:53 ist am anfang der zeile untergegangen
<derThorsten> jokrebel: 64 Zeilen sind alles, auch nach einigen neustarts. Versuch mit vesa als treiber ergibt das gleiche.
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Wie sieht es als "andere Benutzer" oder "Gast" aus? Villeicht auch mal testhalber ne andere DE nachinstallieren und schaun obs damit geht.
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Als Gast kommt alles ?!
<jokrebel> derThorsten: ? oder ! 
<derThorsten> Also, als Gast bekomme ich den Desktop samt Unity. Ummelden = nur hintergrund. Was mich stutzig macht ist die New release available meldung, da das Update bereits gemacht wurde.
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04... / New release '13.04' available...
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Wenns als Gast geht ist wohl irgendwas mit Configs in Deinem Home schuld. Wegen der Meldung: lief denn das Releas-Upgrade komplett durch ohne Fehler. Vielleicht auf der Konsole nochmals ausführen?
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Oder war das eine Neuinstallation?
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Neuinstallation mit 12.10 und Update auf 13.04. Ja, Upgrade lief durch, do-release-upgrade meldet auch keine neuen freigaben
<jokrebel>  : derThorsten: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<derThorsten> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414497/
<kubine> Title: upgrade-13.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Hm - soweit ok. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur noch den Fehler in den Einstellungen des Benutzers ausfindig zu machen.
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Erstmal auf alle Fälle alles sichern.
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Gibt noch nichts das zu sichern wert ist :) Ich lege mal nen neuen User an und schau was passiert.
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Anschließend vielleicht als erstes mal die ~.config testhalber umbenennen (wird bei neustart neu angelegt)
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Das mit .config umbenennen hat es schon gebracht. Danke :)
<derThorsten> jokrebel: Also, Unity ist da. Auch nach einem neustart.
<jokrebel> derThorsten: Na Prima
<BA7> Mit welchem Programm kann ich eine Windows Iso auf ein USB mountfähig machen? Startmedienhersteller nimmt die ISO nicht an
<jokrebel> BA7: Der Startmedienersteller ist meines Wissens um ein Live-Ubuntu auf nen USB-Stick zu bringen. Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB . Ob und wie das ganze für ein Windows klappen könnte/sollte ist meiner Meinung nach eher nicht für das Kanalthema geeignet. 
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ja genau - Windowsfragen stellen und dann nicht mal 5 Minuten Zeit mitbringen.
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie heilt man den packetmanager? http://pastebin.com/x2ccPAWH
<kubine> Title: root@debian:/# apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building depen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> IchEsseDichAuf: root@debian riecht erstmal nicht nach nem Ubuntu…
<IchEsseDichAuf> als ob dies was ausmachen würde
<jokrebel> IchEsseDichAuf: Lang genug wärst Du IMHO hier um zu wissen, dass es da große Unterscheide gibt. Und selbst wenn es was wäre, was übergreifende Themen sind, wären es nunmal mit einem Non-Ubuntu maximal etwas, das nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehört
<BA7> hey habe startmedienersteller für eine iso auf usb verwendet
<BA7> aber er nimmt die iso nicht
<jokrebel> BA7: Der Startmedienersteller ist meines Wissens um ein Live-Ubuntu auf nen USB-Stick zu bringen. Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB . Ob und wie das ganze für ein Windows klappen könnte/sollte ist meiner Meinung nach eher nicht für das Kanalthema geeignet. 
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7> ok andere frage; auf mein laptop ist ubuntu 12.04 und wenn ich das lan-kabel reinstecke, kann ich trotzdem nicht oben in der leiste ein netz auswählen
<BA7> im wlan komm ich auch nicht
<jokrebel> BA7: Wo ist denn das andere Ende des LAN-Kabels? Läuft dort ein DHCP?
<BA7> klar
<BA7> habe das gefühlt, das ubuntu nicht alle treiber installiert hat
<BA7> ist lenovo x131e
<jokrebel> BA7: Was sagt "ifconfig"? 
<jokrebel> !pasten > BA7
<kubine> BA7: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir jemand mit einem Snippet helfen, dass mir einfach alle Pakete ausgibt, für die Updates verfügbar sind? Also alles, was bei apt-get upgrade nach der Zeile "Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert" kommt
<jokrebel> NTQ: Hat da nicht apt-get ne "simulation" direkt eingebaut? Schon mal in die Manpage geschaut?
<ppq> apt-get -s dist-upgrade und ein bisschen grep-magie (tipp: -A)
<NTQ> jokrebel: ja, mit "apt-get upgrade -s" kann ich simulieren, aber das gibt mehr output als ich will
<NTQ> -A? mal schauen, was das macht
<jokrebel> NTQ: Dann wie ppq sagte noch ein bisschen Filter-magie dazu
<ppq> NTQ: gerade noch in man apt-get gefunden:  -u, --show-upgraded           Zeigt Pakete, von denen ein Upgrade durchgeführt werden soll; Gibt eine Liste aller Pakete aus, von denen ein Upgrade gemacht wurde. Konfigurationselement:           APT::Get::Show-Upgraded.
<NTQ> das hab ich auch schon heraus gefunden. es funktioniert aber nicht. also das -u allein geht nicht, man braucht noch einen befehl
<NTQ> ich hab aber das hier mal: "apt-get upgrade -s | grep -A 1 "werden aktualisiert" | tail -n 1"
<ppq> manchmal sind das auch mehrere zeilen
<NTQ> ja, wollte ich gerade sagen
<ppq> lieber ein paar mehr und irgendwie™ das darunter weggreppen, evtl. mit -v
<NTQ> ich muss mal ausprobierne, ob apt-get dann selbst einen zeilenvorschub dahinter macht oder ob das das terminal macht
<Hardy123> guten abend meine freunde
<Hardy123> gibt es 2d in 13.04?
<Hans-Martin> hab's noch nicht probiert (bin grad beim upgrade), ich geh aber davon aus.
<Hans-Martin> in ein paar Minuten (oder Viertelstunden) weiß ich mehr.
<Hardy123> ich bin mit der performance relativ zufrieden mit der performance aber bei aufwendigen onlinegames ruckelts also bei mir 1,6 ghz dual core
<Hardy123> youtube ist auch flüssig aber onlinegames nicht so 
<Hardy123> kann man das am anfangsbildschirm auswählen?
<Hardy123> ich will jetzt nicht abmelden extra
<jokrebel> Hardy123: 1,6GHz Dualcore hört sich erstmal nicht nach aktueller Tophardware an. Sorry. Da muss man bei "aufwendigen onlinegames" denke ich schon Abstriche machen.
<Hardy123> na haxball
<Hardy123> das ist ja kein gta
<Hardy123> aber bei 12.04 gehts flüssiger 2d aber das hab ich jetzt gelöscht für 13.04......
<Hardy123> 3d macht ja auch was vond er optik her 
<ppq> es gibt keinen 2d-modus mehr für unity
<Hans-Martin> ah ok, gut zu wissen.
<ppq> xfce oder bei 12.04 bleiben
<Hardy123> ausserdem ist mein pc so lahm wenn ich schieße bei haxball kommt der ton erst 2 sekunden später und das ist kein bug wie bei mir in 12.04 
<Hardy123> in 12.04 ist es bug flash ton asynchron in 13.04 ist es einfach das system an sich
<Hardy123> zu lahm
<Hans-Martin> in der Firma hab ich einen PC mit Intel-Chipsatzgrafik, das ging mit 3D eine ganze Zeit gut und dann ging es ab irgendeinem kernel nicht mehr :-( Und das bei 12.04 LTS :-(
<Hardy123> gibts noch möglichkeit noch um 13.04 schneller zu machen
<Hans-Martin> Hardy123: ein paar Euros in die Hand nehmen, zum Motherboard- und CPU-Dealer deines Vertrauens gehen, neue Hardware kaufen.
<ppq> Hardy123: teste mal google chrome unter 12.04, das hat sein eigenes flash
<Hardy123> ich denke es liegt auch viel an flash aber youtube geht gut nur onlinegames ruckeln nicht wegen schlechtem ping sondern wegen cpu
<ppq> Hardy123: alternativ: unter 13.04 eine andere oberfläche nutzen und dort google chrome testen
<Hardy123> gnome remix?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> wie gesagt. xfce
<Hardy123> xfce ist ein trugschluss bei mir auch nicht viel flüssiger bodhi aber das ist zu weit weg von ubuntu
<Hardy123> einfach halten
<jokrebel> Hardy123: Hab nen 3GHz Dualcore bei dem Unity unerträglich ist. Versuch es mal mit ner anderen DE.
<Hardy123> ja aber ich will original ubuntu alles andere ist ungewohnt und auch nicht gut weil ubuntu das meiste geld hat 
<fbausch> bitte was? das meiste Geld?
<fbausch> und warum soll Geld die Software besser machen ;-)
<dAnjou> fbausch: is OT
<Hardy123> sicherheit darf nicht zu kurz kommen 
<jokrebel> Hardy123: Xubuntu _ist_ offiziell.
<Hardy123> sieht man doch an windows
<Hardy123> ja aber kriegen die auch geld von shuttle
<Hans-Martin> Hardy123: und xubuntu ist für etwas langsamere Hardware schon was feines.
<jokrebel> Hardy123: Hm? 
<fbausch> Hardy123: Xubuntu und Ubuntu unterscheiden sich nur im Aussehen und von den vorinstallierten Programmen
<Hardy123> bringt ja nichts wenn da 2 3 verpeilte vielleicht auch noch bekiffte studenten da was basteln
<fbausch> die relevanten Sachen untendrunter (Kernel, Sicherheitsupdates) sind gleich
<dAnjou> er hat schon nen punkt. canonical steckt schon irgendwie geld in unity.
<jokrebel> !ot > Hardy123
<kubine> Hardy123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<fbausch> ist aber kein Grund die XFCE/Xubuntu-Jungs als Kiffer zu bezeichnen
<dAnjou> jokrebel: fbausch hat das angezettelt
<Hardy123> man muss sich die kritik aber dann auch mal gefallen lassen
<Hans-Martin> Hardy123: was die Studenten angeht, haben die sich bei Unity aber offenbar auch ganz gut ausgetobt :-)
<Hardy123> mist hab tabak im mund zigarette falsch im mund gesteckt 
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Und auch DU hast mitgespielt - sorry dass ich Kubine nicht alle Nicks mitgab ;-/
<Hans-Martin> Hardy123: das kommt davon :-)
<jokrebel> …dachte mir die "altgedienten" kommen da selber drauf.
<Hardy123> ich bin der hardy aus der ehemaligen ddr
<Hardy123> hab lang gesessen in bautzen
<Hardy123> aber den senf geb ich da noch zu nicht vergessen untaten gegen freidenker
<Hardy123> ich war mal freidenker
<Hardy123> aber sie haben mich gebrochen
<jokrebel> Hardy123: Und nochmal. Für Geplauder abseits von "knallhartem Support" bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. DANKE!
<Hardy123> ich hab immernoch ein leichtes ziehen in der ferse
<Hardy123> aua
<fbausch> !ot > Hardy123 
<kubine> Hardy123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Hardy123> ich will haxball flüsssiger spielen aber nicht windows 
<Hardy123> ich hab jetzt extra 12.04 wos flüssig lief mit 13.04 überschrieben
<Hardy123> jetzt mach ich nicht nomma 12.04 rauf heut abend nicht mehr
<Hardy123> allgemein ist performanter als 12.10 aber wenn flash auch noch viel dann gehts nichtmehr
<Hardy123> ich muss doch wieder zurück auf 12.04 oh man das k mich an
<Hardy123> woraum nicht 2d 
<brainwash> ist es normal, dass apt-get update weiterhin die paket listen vollständig neu lädt, also immer mehrere MB an daten?
<fbausch> brainwash: wenn ich an mein System im Büro denke, ja... sind immer paar MB
<Hardy123> nur in 12.04 geht alle ungefährt nach 3 bottvorgängen hängt sch das touchpad auf und das fixen die einfach nicht
<Hardy123> ist denn lubuntu und die anderen vond er sicherheit genauso sicher wie ubuntu
<fbausch> Hardy123: ja
<brainwash> fbausch: habe derzeit leider kein vergleichssystem mit ubuntu laufen, dachte aber, dass die paket listen nur zur entwicklungsphase ständig geändert werden und dann beim release nur noch die listen für die updates aktualisiert werden, sprich nur wenige MB werden geladen pro apt-get update
<Hardy123> aber das ist auch gewöhnungssache so schlecht dieht ubuntu dagegen gar nicht aus vond er optik her da muss man sich auch gewöhnen vieles ist nicht so schön wie in ubuntu unity
<fbausch> brainwash: ich kanns nicht genau sagen, weil ich nicht nur die Standardpaketquellen drin hab. aber es sind so um die 15 (?) MB denke ich
<Hardy123> ist bodhi genauso sicher wie ubuntu?
<Hardy123> sicherheit ist also erstmal nur das system der unterbau und nicht die optik 
<Hardy123> ?
<brainwash> fbausch: gerade eben wurde der ganze mist innerhalb von wenigen minuten erneut geladen, irgendwas stimmt hier (bei mir) nicht... vermute mal einen konflikt bei den zeitstempeln der paket listen (lokal/server)
<brainwash> Hardy123: genau
<k1l_> brainwash: klar werden ie paketlisten neu geladen. du bekommst ja auch updates zwischendrin
<k1l_> brainwash: zeig doch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" im pastebin
<Hans-Martin> argh - ich kann mir nie merken, wo die Anzahl der Workspaces konfiguriert wird. Warum nur wird da so unglaublich clever versteckt, statt dass man das einfach unter Systemeinstellungen findet?
<Hans-Martin> 13.04 hat's wieder au 1x4 reduziert, ich will aber 2x4 haben. Ich will aber!eins11elf!
<Hans-Martin> ok, ccsm und "Allgemein", weil unter "Desktop" oder "Workspaces" könnte ja jeder suchen.
<k1l_> Hans-Martin: unity?
<Hans-Martin> ja
<k1l_> seit 13.04 gibts ein eigenes unity tweak tool. da kannst du viele sachen einstellen
<Hans-Martin> ah, wo findet man das?
<k1l_> das paket aus den offiziellen ubuntu quellen installieren? "unity-tweak-tool"
<Hans-Martin> das andere Ding, um das ich mich mal kümmern muss, sind diese unsäglichen nvidia OpenGL libs, die alle Nase lang coredumps erzeugen :-(
<Hans-Martin> k1l_: ok, so kann man das natürlich machen :-)
<brainwash> k1l_: es geht mir ja um die release paketlisten, deren zeitstempel wohl weiterhin serverseitig aktualisiert wird.. ich werde dann mal vor apt-get update die zeitstempel lokal neu setzen und gucken, ob es hilft
<molnitza> Hat jemand eine Ahnung welches Paket ich in 13.04 benötige um mit owncloud zu syncen?
<Hans-Martin> so, ich werd mal neu booten, schauen, ob Nouveau jetzt richtig geht. Der letzte Versuch damit war nicht so doll...
<k1l_> brainwash: wenn sich ein paket ändert (aufgrund von update oder security patch) dann wird die liste neu geladen. das passiert schon häufig
<brainwash> molnitza: du meinst owncloud-client?
<molnitza> brainwash, ich meine die neuerdings angepriesene Variante mit der owncloud unter Online Konten auftaucht.
<brainwash> k1l_: ja, aber raring ist doch nun final, somit sollten sich die release paketlisten nicht mehr ändern, oder?
<molnitza> Also nicht über den originalen Client.
<k1l_> brainwash: ich glaube du vermischt da einige sachen
<brainwash> k1l_: es kommt mir ja auch spanisch vor, für precise existiert ja ein launchpad bug report und das problem wurde damals wohl auch behoben
<k1l_> brainwash: jeder bugfix wird in die listen eingetragen. das siehst du ja schon daran, dass du eine menge updates bekommst, wenn du ein 12.10 installierst und dann ein update machst.
<k1l_> brainwash: ein nicht ändern der listen würde ja bedeuten, dass alle bugs nicht gefixt werden würden. willst du das?
<brainwash> k1l_: ja, jedoch ist raring doch erst erschienen, somit hab es bisher kaum updates für pakete und apt-get update sollte nur wenige bytes laden
<brainwash> k1l_: diff laden, dass will ich
<k1l_> brainwash: warum das denn? gerade zu anfang kommen eine menge bugreports rein, von sachen die vorher nicht aufgefallen sind.
<brainwash> k1l_: mich würde primär erstmal interessieren, ob andere auch immer zig MB beim updaten der paketlisten neuladen müssen
<k1l_> brainwash: ja das ist normal
<molnitza> brainwash, hat sich soeben erledigt. Hat liegt wohl an Gnome
<brainwash> k1l_: merkwürdig finde ich aber, dass z.b. http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/binary-amd64/ heutige zeitstempel aufweist, obwohl raring doch schon längst final ist
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/binary-amd64 (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> brainwash: hast du dir das mal angeguckt was das ist?
<k1l_> brainwash: das ist nicht das was du meinst. das ist nicht das "ubuntu release"
<brainwash> k1l_: bitte genauer erkären :)
<k1l_> brainwash: lad das .gz mal runter und guck rein was das ist. dann wirst du das schon merken :)
<k1l_> "Description: Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare" sollte eindeutig sein
<k1l_> ja so gehts natürlich auch m(
<brainwash> k1l_: was soll mir denn auffallen? die fülle an verfügbaren paketen?
<k1l_> <k1l_> "Description: Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare" sollte eindeutig sein
<brainwash> k1l_: also ist das problem gelöst
<k1l_> ja. das release was du als "ubuntu release" angesehen hast ist nicht das was du denkst
<brainwash> k1l_: ich sprach nur von den release paketlisten, die sich nach dem release nicht ändern sollten (inhalt/zeitstempel)
<brainwash> k1l_: zum vergleich quantal: 18-Oct-2012 09:10
<brainwash> kennt sich jemand mit GVim aus und könnte mir eventuell erklären, warum GVim beim öffnen meist 4 zeilen unterschlägt (geometry), also 80x20 statt 80x24 oder 80x26 statt 80x30?
<brainwash> lässt sich das ausschalten der hardware beim herunterfahren verzögern, so dass ein wenig zeit bleibt, um fehlermeldungen zu lesen? in den log files ist natürlich nichts zu finden, da die root-partition zu dem zeitpunkt nicht mehr eingebunden ist
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-27
<Harald_0bst> hi
<Harald_0bst> ist es so das wenn man ein program übers softwarecenter löscht alle dateien die davon abhängen mitlöscht? 
<Harald_0bst> weil sich immer nur sehr wenige systemdateien löschen also von 1300 vielleicht 1295 obwohl allerhand programme gelöscht wurden
<Harald_0bst> sollte man die programme übers temrinal löschen aber welches commando?
<Harald_0bst> was ist mag keiner antworten
<jhenke> Harald_0bst sudo apt-get purge <packetname>
<Harald_0bst> ich weiss ja nicht immer wie jenes heisst so genau
<jhenke> ein wenig geduld, nicht alle sind hier immer die ganze zeit am rechner
<Harald_0bst> das softwarecenter löscht also nicht alles?
<jhenke> weiß ich nicht so genau, ich arbeite immer mit synaptic auf dem desktop und aptitude auf dem server
<jhenke> bzw apt-get wenn handarbeit gefragt ist
<jhenke> ansonsten synaptic isntallieren
<jhenke> dort unten links the ansicht auf status ändern
<Harald_0bst> ok dann bist du vielleicht der falsche ansprechpartner wenn du das nicht so genau weisst
<Harald_0bst> ich will schon beim softwarecenter bleiben
<jhenke> dann kann man sich links eine liste aller packete anzeigen lassen, die deinstalliert sind, aber für die noch konfiguartionsdateien vorhanden sind
<jhenke> das software center ist nunmal ein frontend für apt-get bzw dpkg
<Harald_0bst> könnte auch eine datei für mehrere programme da sein aber die werden ausgelassen?
<jhenke> wenn du es schon genau kontrollieren willst, wirst du nicht drumherumkommen eines der anderen werkzeuge zu nutzen
<Harald_0bst> synaptik löscht also alles standart?
<jhenke> eigentlich nicht, da in solchen fällen eine abhängigkeit der packete bestehen würde, d.h. du kannst das packet mit der konfigurationsdtei erst entfernen, wenn auch alle apckete, die die datei brauchen schon etnfernt wurden
<jhenke> nein, standard ist ist immer das packet zu entfernen, konfiguartionsdateien aber zu belassen
<jhenke> so dass du ein packet einfach wieder installieren kannst und die gleichen einstellungen wieder hast
<Harald_0bst> sind die denn noch relavant die konfigurationsdateien für lücken wenn angreifen kommen oder kann man die lassen?
<jhenke> wenn du auch alle einstellungen löschen willst musst du immer expliziet purge wählen
<Harald_0bst> angreifer
<Harald_0bst> dieses ubuntu tweak das macht das?
<jhenke> das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten, das hängt sich vom angreifer und dem packet ab, was es da so speichert
<Harald_0bst> wenn ich ein programm nicht brauche hätte ich schon gern alles weg 
<Harald_0bst> aber auch mit purge habe ich gesehen das wenn ich intalliere ist die größe 1,5 mb und wenn ich deinstalliere 1,2 zb
<Harald_0bst> vielleicht hab ich mich da auch verguckt
<Harald_0bst> ich denke das ging um festplattenplatz
<jhenke> was noch sein könnte ist, dass abhängigkeiten vielleicht nicht automatisch mit deinstalliert wurden
<jhenke> du könntest auch noch mundus versuchen, das ist ein programm spezifisch zum aufräumen des eigenen home verzeichnises von konfigurationsdateien
<jhenke> als ppa unter https://code.launchpad.net/~sebikul/+archive/mundus-stable erreichbar
<kubine> Title: Mundus Stable Releases : Code : sebikul (at code.launchpad.net)
<Harald_0bst> naja also wenn ich da so ein riesen batzen installieren und beim deinstallieren nur son kleiner haufen weg geht sind das alles konfigurationsdatein so groß?
<jhenke> ich denke so pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, sondern müsste im einzelfall schauen, was da jetzt los ist
<Harald_0bst> eigentlich ist es inprodunant denn ich geh wieder auf 12.04 zurück mein hardware ist eh zu schlecht für 13.04
<Harald_0bst> aber das mit den synapsen werd ich mal machen
<jhenke> einzelne konfigurationsdateien haben aber im allgemeinen keinen einfluss auf die performanz des systems
<Harald_0bst> also eigentlich egal
<Harald_0bst> wie man das deinstalliert
<jhenke> naja wenn man sehr viele packete nur mal kurz testet kann es über die zeit halt festplattenspeicher wegnehmen, den man auch anders nutzen will
<jhenke> aber das laufzeitverhalten sollte von nicht genutzten dateien eigentlich nicht gestört werden
<Harald_0bst> ich deinstallier eigentlich fast nur was 
<Harald_0bst> office und so 
<jhenke> was für ein system ist das denn?
<jhenke> cpu, speicher, grafik?
<Harald_0bst> ubuntu
<Harald_0bst> 1,6 ghz
<Harald_0bst> 640 gb
<jhenke> RAM?
<Harald_0bst> 4 produktiv 3,6
<jhenke> cpu typ?
<jhenke> serie reicht
<Harald_0bst> amd
<Harald_0bst> amd brozos
<Harald_0bst> brazos
<Harald_0bst> e-450
<Harald_0bst> dual core 
<jhenke> hmm ich habe letztes jahr ein rechner mit der schwächeren E-350 betrieben
<jhenke> eigentlich kein problem
<jhenke> man sollte halt nur etwas geduldig sein
<Harald_0bst> läuft auch gut bis aufwendige flashgames
<jhenke> die cpu ist genauso wie die atoms halt auf niedrigen energieverbrauch optimiert, da ist die leistung halt nicht besonders überwältigend
<Harald_0bst> etwas schneller wird er schon wenn mehr platz ist
<jhenke> nein nicht wirklich
<Harald_0bst> also blos subjektiv
<Harald_0bst> ich sag mal so wenn ich auf aktualisierungen überprüfen klicke geht dieser balken nicht flüssig von links nach rechts und zurück sondern stockt
<jhenke> das ist normal
<Harald_0bst> weiss nicht ob das bei dir auch so ist
<Harald_0bst> ja ok
<jhenke> da kommt auch noch so etwas wie netzwerk latenz
<jhenke> downlaod geschwindigkeit
<jhenke> und so weiter ins spiel
<Harald_0bst> weil wenn ich youtube videos sehe tutorials dort geht das alles immer flüssiger ab
<jhenke> und wie gesagt, die leistung der cpu ist halt begrenzt
<jhenke> du darfst eine cpu für subnotebooks nicht mit einem system mit einem i7 vergleichen
<jhenke> das sind zwei völlig utnerschiedliche leistungskategorien
<Harald_0bst> ja ich werd mal 12.04 installieren dort gehts noch einigermaßen
<jhenke> sollte eigentlich keinen unterschied bringen
<Harald_0bst> ubuntu wird ja immer schöner deshalb wollt ich mal gucken 13.04 erstmal
<jhenke> im gegenteil unity7 in 13.04 soll performanter sein, als die version in 12.04
<Harald_0bst> ja das mag sein abe rnicht onlinegames wenn flash druck macht
<jhenke> ansonsten vielleicht eins der anderen ubuntu derivate?
<jhenke> flash ist auch extrem performance hungrig
<Harald_0bst> bodhi hatte ich schon oft bin aber nicht der terminaltyp
<jhenke> ich bezweifle, dass du mit deinem system da bessere ergebnise erziehlen kannst, unabhängig vom os
<jhenke> ich meinte auch eher xubuntu oder lubuntu
<Harald_0bst> teilweise sind onlinegames in bodhi flüssiger 
<Harald_0bst> lubuntu gefällt mir vond er optik her nicht so
<jhenke> Harald_0bst du musst halt einsehen, dass alles auf einem pc ressourcen braucht
<jhenke> dein system hat halt nur begrenzt welche
<Harald_0bst> ja da kann man nichts machen
<jhenke> wie gesagt, du kannst nicht erwarten, dass sich dein system plötzlich wie ein desktoprechner mit einem i7-Prozessor verhält
<Harald_0bst> aber so mit den derivaten kann ních so nichts anfangen weil ich fühl mich mit original ubuntu heimischer besser von derm gefühl her ist subjektiv ja
<jhenke> auch mit windows oder oder anderen betriebssystemen wird dein system immer subjektiv "langsam" sein
<Harald_0bst> naja in windows 7 ist das onlinegame flüssiger da ruckelts nicht
<Hans-Martin> Hallo zusammen, beim Umstieg gestern auf 13.04 wollte ich nouveau mal wieder eine Chance geben (habe eine nvidia GeForce 7300 GT).
<jhenke> das kann auch an flash oder dem browser leigen
<Hans-Martin> Leider habe ich mit nouveau aber das gleiche Problem, das ich beim letzten Umstiegsversuch schon hatte un wohl inzwischen verdrängt habe:
<Hans-Martin> Die WLAN-Verbindung funktioniert nicht mehr. Und ganz ohne Internet macht's keinen Spaß :-(
<Harald_0bst> was ich aber sagen ist das der firefox in ubuntu performanter als in windows 7 ist bis aufwendige onlinegames
<Hans-Martin> Jetzt habe ich wieder auf den nvidia-Treiber umgestellt, WLAN geht wieder, der Zusammenhang ist ganz eindeutig.
<Hans-Martin> Im Internet habe ich aber keine brauchbaren Artikel zu einem solchen Phänomen gefunden. Ist euch da was bekannt?
<Harald_0bst> jamwlan macht emir auch schon oooohhhh große sorgen 
<Harald_0bst> dein phänomen ist mir jetzt aber nicht bekannt
<Harald_0bst> ich muss sowie in 12.04 zurück denn tor geht nicht in 13.04 der öffnet nur gedit
<Harald_0bst> geht tor noch nicht in 13.04
<Hans-Martin> Das sieht eher nach einer Fehlkonfiguration aus - deswegen würde ich nicht nach 12.04 zurück...
<Hans-Martin> sollte eigentlich gehen, ich hab's installiert nutz es aber nicht
<Harald_0bst> doch in 12.04 hat man mehrere optionen aber in 13.04 öffnet er nur gedit wenn man klickt
<Harald_0bst> ohne tor geht gar nicht
<Harald_0bst> über sudo nautilus kann ich auch nur neue ordner erstellen keine textdateien muss erst andere textdatein kopieren und den inhalt leeren alles neu jetzt?
<jhenke> warum machst du sudo nautilus? weshalb brauchst du nautilus mit root rechten?
<Harald_0bst> na wenn ich ipv6 deaktivieren will zb
<jhenke> aber warum nautilus?
<Harald_0bst> da braucht man ja ne textdatei
<jhenke> sudo nano <pfad zur datei>?
<Harald_0bst> weiss nicht das ist schön einfach
<jhenke> sudo gedit <pfad zur datei>?
<Harald_0bst> wieso pfad wenn man erst eine erstellen muss..
<jhenke> kannst du da auch eingeben
<Harald_0bst> aha und wie
<jhenke> es ist jedoch nicht ratsam einfach so programme mit höheren rechten auszuführen, weil es "so schön einfach ist"
<Harald_0bst> mit sudo nautilus ist das schön einfach gewesen 
<jhenke> ja aber wie gesagt, einfach ist meistens auch einfach kaputt
<Harald_0bst> das ergebnis ist doch letzlich das gleiche 
<jhenke> nein
<jhenke> du führst ein zusätzliches programm mit erhöhten rechten aus
<Harald_0bst> wie lautet denn der befahl das tor browser start script übers temrinal zu starten hab früher immer einfach auf die datei geklickt und ausführen gedrückt
<Harald_0bst> das geht ja anscheined nicht in 13.04
<jhenke> ich benutzte tor nicht
<Harald_0bst> hm das sind mir zu viele änderungen muss auf 12.04 führt eigentlich kein weg vorbei
<jhenke> diese einstellung halte ich für fatal
<Harald_0bst> doch das muss lass das während dem essen laufen soll er die ganze updates die sich mittlerweile angehäuft haben installieren nach dem essen ist er denn wahrscheinlich auch schon fertig das warten kotzt mich an
<jhenke> die eierlegendewollmichsau hat halt noch niemand erfunden
<Harald_0bst> 12.04.2 eine woche sinds schon wieder 100 mb updates
<jhenke> freu dich doch, dass du überhaupt zeitnah updates bekommst und nicht mit offenen sicherheitslücken und bugs leben musst
<Harald_0bst> da denkt man da hat man was frisches muss nicht viel machen fragt ja auch keiner ob man die ganzen programme überhaupt haben will standart
<Harald_0bst> ich brauch kein libre office und son quark
<Harald_0bst> aber kann man nicht abwählen
<Harald_0bst> muss ich entfernen und entfernt er nicht mal ganz
<jhenke> wenn du so eine spezifische isntallation haben willst: es gibt auch andere distributionen wie gentoo die man sich zu 100% persöhnlich zusammenstellt
<jhenke> man kann es nie allen recht machen
<Harald_0bst> gentoo ich bin ja kein archtyp
<jhenke> insofern sehe ich deine kritik hier als unberechtigt an
<Harald_0bst> ihr seid ja ubuntu und nicht arch geh mir weg mit gentoo
<jhenke> ja, nur dann musst du auch damit leben, das eine vorauswahl an software getroffen wurde
<Harald_0bst> aber sowas wie remote desktop und so das ist doch auch gefährlich
<Harald_0bst> das braucht doch keiner
<Harald_0bst> wieviel % brauchen das promille
<jhenke> Harald_0bst ich finde das niveau der aussagen bedenklich langsam geht es in richtung stammtischparole
<Harald_0bst> dieser ganze humburg amazon und otto vielleicht irgendwann oder was
<Harald_0bst> egal 12.04 da war die zeit noch gut 
<Harald_0bst> das werd ich wieder nehmen 
<dane0542> Moin, Frage in die Runde : Hat jemand schon von der 12.04 LTS nen Upgrade auf die 13.04 gemacht ? Falls ja gabs Probleme ?
<Hans-Martin> nicht von der LTS, sondern von der 12.10, das gibg ganz problemlos
<Hans-Martin> s/gibg/ging/
<dane0542> Das is auch schon mal gut zu wissen mein Arbeitsnotebook läuft nämlich mit der 12.10 ... wollte aber erst mein Privates nachziehen. ;-)
<Hans-Martin> bietet das Distributions-Aktualisierungs-Tool in 12.04 denn 13.04 an? Dann würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass das funktionieren sollte.
<Hans-Martin> hehe - ich habe auf der Arbeit LTS, weil's etwas stabiler ist, und privat immer den neusten Sch... :-) also seit gestern 13.04
<dane0542> Ne die LTS Versionen bieten im Upgrade Manager nicht automatisch die neueste Version an. Dass muss man erst konfigurieren.
<dane0542> Überlege gerade ob es vielleicht besser wäre erst auf die 12.10 zu upgraden und dann auf die 13.04 ... 
<I-Punkt> du kannst wohl nicht von 12.04 auf 13.04, ohne den Zwischenschritt über 12.10 zu gehen
<I-Punkt> im Aktualisierungs-Tool muss "für jede neue Version" gewählt werden
<dane0542> @I-Punkt, Erfahrung oder ausprobiert ?
<dane0542> Ah, okay er schlägt erst die 12.10 vor. Schon verstanden @I-Punkt
<I-Punkt> -> Du kannst von Version von Version oder von LTS zu LTS springen
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen
<kubine> Title: Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dane0542> Jop, gerade im Update-Manager gesehen ... Danke für den Hinweis
<I-Punkt> dane0542: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> dane0542: Backup nicht vergessen!
<dane0542> Wird gerade auf die externe übertragen ...
<I-Punkt> Das ist der erste Gedanke, bevor man so etwas wichtiges anrührt. Außer, man hat keine wichtigen Daten ;-) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> cu+
<dane0542> @Kubine ich bin eher der paranoide Oldschool "tar -cpzf" mit "gpg" user ...
<sdx23> !bot > dane0542 
<kubine> dane0542: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<dane0542> Oh, doof von mir:-D. Ich hatte schon immer meine Schwierigkeiten mit denen ... Das fing schon mit ELIZA an ;-)
<brainwash> k1l: nochmal zum thema apt-get update... habe den hashwert einer paketliste zu 2 verschiedenen zeitpunkten ermittelt, die werte waren identisch, jedoch wurde der zeitstempel auf dem server neu gesetzt, so dass man die paketliste erneut lädt beim aktualisieren mit apt-get update
<brainwash> k1l: es geht weiterhin nur um die paketlisten, welche die informationen zu den release paketen enthalten
<brainwash> k1l: also warum scheint ein das serverskript die zeitstempel immer neu zu setzen, obwohl der inhalt gleich ist?
<dane05421> Du meinst der Zeitstempel der Datei im Dateisystem ?
<brainwash> dane05421: genau, siehe http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/binary-amd64/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/binary-amd64 (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<brainwash> dane05421: vermutlich hat man serverseitig noch nicht mitbekommen, dass Raring bereits final status erreicht hat :)
<dane05421> Muss nochmal fragen was jetzt die eigentlich Frage ist, habe wahrscheinlich gerade nen reboot gemacht als du die gestellt hast.
<brainwash> dane05421: die frage habe ich schon vor stunden gestellt und bin dann mit <k1l > ins gespräch gekommen, jetzt wollt ich dieses wieder aufnehmen :) frage war, warum apt-get update weiterhin so viele MB an daten laden muss, obwohl Raring doch nun final ist und sich die paketlisten mit den informationen über die release pakete nicht mehr ändern sollten
<brainwash> dane05421: derzeit wird wohl jedoch weiterhin der zeitstempel der paketlisten neu gesetzt, so dass apt-get update weiterhin immer wieder alles neu laden muss
<dane05421> Ahso okay. 
<dane05421> Könnt mir vorstellen das dass die Jungs irgendeine Art von Autodeployment-Tool für die Paketlisten verwenden, das in regelmäßigen Abständen die Paketliste neu erstelllt und sie das noch nicht deaktiviert haben ... 
<brainwash> dane05421: genau, während der entwicklungsphase werden diese paketlisten auch ständig verändert
<dane05421> Jop sowas in der Art. Machen wir genauso bei unseren Testsystemen ... Wir haben nen Autodeploymentskript (Bash) das per cron stumpf den aktuellen Stand einspielt und vorher den alten löscht ...
<brainwash> dane05421: ich werde das ganze noch ein wenig beobachten, abhilfe würde ja das lokale neusetzen der zeitstempel bringen, damit apt-get update nicht unnötig daten lädt
<brainwash> dane05421: gegenbenfalls einen launchpad bugreport erstellen
<dane05421> Deine Idee mit den Hashes ist doch auch super ... schreibste nen kleines Bashskript dass per wget die Datei Zeit, vergleichst die Hashes und nur wenn sie unterschiedlich sind triggerst du das update
<dane05421> Ah verdammt, es liegen keine Prüfsummen Dateien auf dem Server ... Dann gehts nicht.
<brainwash> dane05421: bloß müssten doch eigentlich alle nutzer von Raring betroffen sein
<dane05421> Würd ich jetzt mal behaupten, ja.
<brainwash> dane05421: hehe, und die daten zu laden, nur um die prüfsummen zu ermittlen, wäre nicht ideal :D
<dane05421> Haste recht ja ... Dachte es würden Dateien mit den schon berechneten Prüfsummen da liegen ...
<brainwash> dane05421: ich vermute mal auch, dass alle verfügbaren server gleichermaßen agieren in dieser hinsicht, sprich das gleiche skript zum verwalten der paketlisten am laufen haben
<dane05421> Denke ich auch. Aber das könnte man ja ausprobieren ...
<brainwash> aber in der linuxwelt ist immer was los, bugs und ungereimtheiten an jeder ecke :)
<BloodPachter> sagt mal wie schalte ich upstart ein?
<deem> BloodPachter: das schaltet man nicht ein, das ist an
<BloodPachter>  nano /etc/upstart-xsessions 
<BloodPachter> nein
<BloodPachter> # xsessions listed below are run inside an Upstart user session.
<BloodPachter> ubuntu
<BloodPachter> dann ist es doch eingeschalte oder?
<brainwash> user session? also user/session jobs?
<deem> upstart ist prinzipiell immer aktiv, was du meinst ist wohl das neue feature in upstart user dienste zu verwalten
<deem> bzw die desktop sitzung des benutzers
<deem> und ja, damit aktivierst du das
<brainwash> dieses feature sollte doch gestrichen werden und nun ist es doch da :)
<dane0542> Hmm, also das Upgrade von 12.04 LTS über 12.10 auf 13.04 hat geklappt. Allerdings habe ich nur noch einen Desktop ... Sagt mir bitte dass das ein nur bei mir so ist ...
<brainwash> dane0542: desktop ohne panels?
<dane0542> Die Panels sind da, habe aber nur noch einen Desktop statt 4 und der "Desktop Switcher" im Panel fehlt auch ...
<dane0542> Tastatur-Kombination funzt auch nicht ...
<dane0542> Also quasi das "Expo" Plugin ...
<brainwash> dane0542: achso, die workspaces sind gemeint
<dane0542> Jo
<brainwash> dane0542: habe leider mit compiz und unity nix am hut :(
<brainwash> dane0542: jedoch sollte man dies doch im einstellungsmanager von compiz ändern können, vermute ich mal
<monipenny> Hallo ich brauche Hilfe bei Ubuntu, jemand hier der mir helfen kann, ist wahrscheinlich auch ganz einfach :) hoffentlich 
<dadrc> monipenny, einfach fragen.
<monipenny> ja.. danke und hallo ... ich habe da eine verschlüsselung am anfang die will ich wieder entfernen, weil alles sonst ewig dauert.. 
<monipenny> eine Idee ?? :)
<dane05421> Was den für ne Verschlüsselung und am welchem Anfang ?
<dane05421> Meinst du die Passworteingabe beim Loginscreen ?
<monipenny> Als ich Ubuntu installiert habe, da hat er mich gefragt ob ich meine Daten verschlüsseln möchte und da habe ich das gemacht, also fragt er mich immer beim starten
<monipenny> ich glaube luks heisst das aber im netz nichts gefunden, wie ich das wieder deaktiviere... und der rechner hängt dann immer bei der Passwortabfrage
<brainwash> monipenny: also vollständige verschlüsselung des systems
<monipenny> Jaa ... :)
<sdx23> Eine Komplettverschlüsselung per LUKS/Lvm? Das zu "entfernen" ist nicht ganz trivial, am einfachsten neu installieren. Wenn dagegen nur das Home verschlüsselt ist reicht es, einen neuen User anzulegen und die Daten zu migrieren.
<dadrc> Wenn es nur dein Home-Verzeichnis ist, ist es ecryptfs
<dadrc> Dazu gibt es auch 'ne schicke Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Verschluesselung-des-Homeverzeichnisses-entfernen 
<kubine> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dane05421> Ah okay. @brainwash sagt es wie es ist ... Deine Festplatte ist verschlüsselt
<brainwash> also wichtige daten sichern und system neu aufsetzen :)
<monipenny> ja genau komplett verschlüsselt, will aber nicht alles neu machen müssen ... :) 
<dane05421> Zur Info : Multiple Workspaces sind in 13.04 per default deaktiviert. Ein aktivieren über "System Settings -> Apperance -> Behaviour" bringt dem Chaoten die Workspaces zum fröhlichen Fenster öffnen wieder ....
<monipenny> also keiner eine idee wie ich das datensichern und neuinstallation umgehen kann ??
<dane05421> @sdx23 Idee sollte es tun. Normalerweise verschlüsselt Ubuntu nämlich das Benutzerverzeichnis
<monipenny> ja neuen benutzer auch schon probiert, geht aber nicht... 
<sdx23> monipenny: Danach hast du nicht gefragt. Wie gesagt: Am saubersten neu aufsetzen, die Benutzerdaten kannst du ja übernehmen; Paketlisten auch. Der Backup-Artikel hilft. Das gemountete System zu sichern und auf eine unverschlüsselte LVM-Partition zurückzuspielen sollte auch gehen, wobei man möglicherweise mit Konfigrationen (mitunter Mountpoints) aufpassen muss.
<sdx23> monipenny: natürlich nicht. Wenn es eine Vollverschlüsselung ist, ist egal mit welchem user.
<monipenny> Wo finde ich denn den Backupartikel,danke für die hilfe
<sdx23> !Datensicherung > monipenny 
<kubine> monipenny: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<monipenny> ok :) :) Danke ich schau mal nach
<brainwash> dane05421: so, zeitstempel wurden serverseitig wieder neu gesetzt... prüfsummen wiederum identisch :)
<dane05421> @brainwash, sag bloß nicht der Telekom sonst führen die dass als weiteren Grund für ihre Flaterate Drosselung an - Riesiege Datenmengen sinnlos übertragen und so ... :P
<brainwash> dane05421: was mich derzeit jedoch noch mehr verwundert... seit wenigen tagen wird meine /home partition beim herunterfahren nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß ausgehangen, was dann für verweiste inodes im filesystem sorgt
<brainwash> dane05421: Raring hat final status erreicht, es kamen kaum updates in der zwischenzeit, ansonsten habe ich nur einige wenige verweiste pakete gelöscht
<brainwash> verwaiste*
<dane05421> brainwash: Das mit der home partition ist allerdings eher unschön. Haste mal nen Blick in die Logs geworfen ?
<brainwash> dane05421: zu dem zeitpunkt beim herunterfahren können anscheinend keine log informationen mehr geschrieben werden
<brainwash> dane05421: werde das untersuchen, jedoch ist mir das verhalten völlig unerklärlich, da am system werden der finalphase von raring nix großartig verändert wurde
<dane05421> brainwash: Arbeitskollege von mir meinte das durch den neuen Kernel einige EXT4 Performance Teaks dazugekommen sind ... Könnte damit zusammenhängen.
<brainwash> dane05421: also am 25. kam ein update für LightDM rein, letztes update des kernels hab ich am 22. durchgeführt, also schon zu lange her
<brainwash> dane05421: bei lightdm weiß man ja nie, welche fehler da einen erwarten :)
<dreamon_> Ein älteres Notebook. hatte 12.04 drauf. Ton ging nicht mehr. Dachte machst mal 12.10 drauf und schaust obs dann geht. Leider Flackerte das Bild nur noch. Dann hab ich auf 13.04 in der Konsole geupdatet. Jetzt hängt die Kiste im Gui und Schaltet immer Bild an und ab. Und in der Konsole bleibt es an diesem Bild hängen. Befehl war ein "sudo dpkg configure -a"
<dane05421> brainwash: Och inzwischen geht es aber. Hatte seit nem guten halben Jahr keine Probleme mehr damit.
<sdx23> dreamon_: abgeschnitten ab "configure -a"
<dreamon_> sdx23, Wie meinst du? Unter dem "dkms: install complete blinkt der Cursor .. und das stundenlang
<dane05421> daemon_: Konsolen/Terminalzugriff funktioniert aber ohne sich aufzuhängen ?
<dreamon_> Ich sehe aber auch beim Starten einige Fehler..
<dreamon_> dane05421, Die gui kommt und geht. Das heißt man sieht die Maus, dann flackerts schwarz und kommt wieder Maus und das macht er 1000 mal.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich STRG+F1 mache komm ich in die Konsole
<dreamon_> Komischerweise macht er das auch, obwohl ich in der Recovery Console hochfahre.
<dane05421> dreamon_: Jo das meinte ich
<dane05421> dreamon_: Die Konsole läuft aber ohne flackern ?
<dreamon_> dane05421, ja
<dane05421> dreamon_: Was haste den für ne Graka (vendor)
<dreamon_> SIS661/741/760
<dreamon_> Ist ein altes Notebook, Siemens
<dane05421> dreamon_: Welchen Treiber benutzt du ? VESA ?
<dreamon_> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich die nicht selbst installiert hab. 
<dreamon_> Wie kann ich auf Vesa umstellen. ?
<dane05421> dreamon_: Inner xorg.conf
<dane05421> daemon_: Schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS?highlight=xorg
<dreamon_> Es gibt keine xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<kubine> Title: SiS › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Er läßt mich keinen Treiber installieren, weil er ja an der stelle hängen bleibt(siehe foto)
<srtu> weiß jemand wie ich die dd Ausgaben in eine Datei Umlenken kann? also   dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/srtu/test. bs=1M count=4 > log.txt   klappt nicht
<dane05421> dreamon_: Jop das ist auch korrekt, weil ubuntu die beim starten automatisch erstellt (quasi zur laufzeit) wenn es keine gibt. Du kann aber eine anlegen und das Verhalten damit übersteuern.
<dane05421> srtu: Du hast ein ">" zu wenig
<srtu> ja mit >> gehts leider auch nicht
<dane05421> stu: Sicher das der Befehl was ausgibt ?
<dreamon_> srtu, Der Befehl gibt von haus aus nichts aus.
<srtu> mh also im terminal seh ich "4194304 Bytes (4,2 MB) kopiert, 0,0205799 s, 204 MB/s" und das hätte ich gern in ner Datei
<brainwash> dreamon_: dd scheint nicht in stdout sondern in stderr zu schreiben
<srtu> 2>> hab ich auch schon versucht
<sdx23> srtu: &> bzw. &>> tut's
<srtu> ahhh danke sdx23
<brainwash> srtu: merkwürdig, bei mir funktioniert auch 2>
<srtu> das ist merkwürdig
<dane05421> So ich bin raus. Happy upgrading an alle die noch müssen ;-) 
<gerhard> Hi, was ist zu beachten beim upgrade von 10.04 auf 12.04, insbesondere bei der Migration von Kmail 1.13.5 auf Kmail 2?
<gerhard> bzw. kontact
<gerhard> Reicht es z.B. ein Backup von /home/gerhard/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf fürs Adressbuch zu erstellen?
<sdx23> gerhard: es ist generell ratsamt, stets ein Backup aller wichtigen Daten zu haben.
<sdx23> Bei einem Upgrade würde ich das komplette Home sowie etc sichern, dazu noch Paketlisten. Zusätzlich zu den sowieso regelmässigen Backups.
<gerhard> sdx23, ja ok. Gibt es besondere Vorkehrungen bei kontact/kmail zu beachten? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Mail-Filter nicht migriert werden. http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/59970/kmail2-verliert-meine-lokalen-emails.html
<kubine> Title: [offen] Kmail2 verliert meine lokalen Emails - Kommunikation - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<sdx23> gerhard: kA, ich benutze das nicht.
<gerhard> Ok, werde mal den Links des threads verfolgen und lesen...
<gerhard> Vielleicht hat aber ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?
<apollo13> hmm mein ubuntu 13.04 haut mich in die busybox weil es das rootfs nicht findet
<apollo13> wenn man dann nachschaut ist beim lv ein -real am ende dazugekommen, ideen?
<jokrebel> lv -> LVM?
<apollo13> logical volume ja
<apollo13> hmm und die vg wird auch nur halb aktiviert
<apollo13> jay, ubuntu und QA sind zwei dinge die noch nicht voneinander gehört haben
<apollo13> alles muss man selber richten :(
<dreamon_> Egal was ich Brenne und mit welchem Programm ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung bei der Vorbereitung. Brasero z.B. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609189/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Mal mit k3b versucht?
<dreamon_> Heute noch nicht.. aber das hab ich auch schon gemacht. Kommt aber auch ein Fehler. Ich sag dir gleich welcher. 
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609214/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Auf der DVD ist noch nicht mal eine Rille gebrannt
<dreamon_> An der DVD liegts nicht.. passiert selbst bei CDs
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Meinst ein Hardwarefehler? Lesen geht problemlos.
<jokrebel> vielleicht verhunzte Rechte. Moment ich überflieg grad noch was bevor ich es Dir gebe.
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> Kommt die Meldung auch, wenn du den Brennvorgang nur simulierst (Option in k3b)?
<jokrebel> …aber vielleicht ist es auch tatsächlich ein Hardwareproblem
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Hast Du testweise eine anderes brennlaufwerk zur Verfügung? Dann würd ich das als erstes mal gegentesten.
<dreamon_> Ist ein Notebook, ich werd mal ein anderes Laufwerk einbauen, wenn ich das nächste mal Reboote
<dreamon_> Das mit dem Simulieren teste ich schnell
<dreamon_> Grr... DVD+R(W)-Medien unterstützen keine Simulation. Wenn Sie fortsetzen, wird das Medium tatsächlich gebrannt
<ananas_> mahlzeit. seit dem update wird bei mir unten rechts "unsupported hardware" von amd angezeigt... lässt sich das deaktivieren? sonst läuft der treiber problemlos.
<ananas_> nutze folgende grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6530D
<Mr_Worldwide> guten abend
<Mr_Worldwide> kann ich die ganze zeit root im terminal sein ich will darüber openvpn reconnecten ohne ein passwort eingeben zu müssen
<Mr_Worldwide> ist das gefährlich?
<dadrc> `sudo -i`
<Mr_Worldwide> ja aber ist das gefährlich?
<dadrc> und naja, dann kann halt jeder Befehl mit root-Rechten ausgeführt werden
<Mr_Worldwide> ich will darüber nur openvpn sachen erledigen
<dadrc> Dann wär es vielleicht eher eine Option, dir über die /etc/sudoers die Rechte zu geben, openvpn ohne root auszuführen
<Mr_Worldwide> openvpn braucht aber root wegen tun
<brainwash_> sudo ohne passworteingabe ist gemeint
<Mr_Worldwide> achso
<brainwash_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> genau das.
<Mr_Worldwide> gilt das dann aber global nicht nur für openvpn das wär doch auch nicht so gut wegen der sicherheit oder?
<dadrc> Ne, das kannst du dann nur so einstellen, dass das nur für openvpn gilt
<dadrc> Lies dir mal die Wikiseite da durch.
<brainwash_> also explizit für befehle
<Mr_Worldwide> puh das ist sone sache ob ich das hinkrieg?
<ring0> lies halt den artikel, da steht alles drin
<brainwash_> trotz runlevel 1 kann ich /home nicht aushängen, ist das normal?
<jokrebel> brainwash_: Auch ohne Mehrbenutzer und Netzwerk wird das Homeverzeichnis benötigt. Warum willst Du es denn "ausgehangen" haben?
<brainwash_> jokrebel: testweise ausprobiert, da meine /home partition seit 2-3 tagen beim herunterfahren noch beschäftigt ist (umount nicht möglich) und folglich verwaiste inodes im dateisystem erzeugt werden
<jokrebel> brainwash_: Dann am besten mit ner Live-CD(/USB) booten und dan nen Filecheck ausführen. Im laufenden Betrieb ist das nicht so gut!
<jokrebel> brainwash_: Und grade bei Fehlern! Als erstes mal ein umfassendes Backup anlegen bevor es zu spät ist.
<Mr_Worldwide> ich hab jetzt sudo -i gemacht
<Mr_Worldwide> wie man openvpn mit sudo aber ohne passwort eingibt steht dort nicht
<ring0> brainwash_, kannst auch eine leere datei /forcefsck anlegen. dann wird beim nächsten boot alles gecheckt
<Mr_Worldwide> wie kann ich denn das wenn ich sudo mache das passwort nicht eingeben muss aber nur bei openvpn?
 * jokrebel hat den Satz jetzt drei mal gelesen aber nicht verstanden.
<Mr_Worldwide> welchen?
<jokrebel> den letzten?
<Mr_Worldwide> na ich will sudo machen openvpn abe rohne passwort einzugeben aber nur openvpn 
<brainwash_> Mr_Worldwide: testuser ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/blabla
<Mr_Worldwide> und wo steht da openvpn brainwash?
<brainwash_> Mr_Worldwide: wie lautet denn der befehl für openvpn?
<Mr_Worldwide> sudo openvpn "configfile"
<Mr_Worldwide> ich will das aber ohne passwort weil ich sehr oft reconnecten muss
<Mr_Worldwide> ich will aber auch nicht ständig root sein
<Mr_Worldwide> nur openvpn
<brainwash_> brainwash	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/openvpn
<brainwash_> am besten eine datei mit dem inhalt unter /etc/sudoers.d/ erzeugen
<Mr_Worldwide> ja und wo muss ich das eingeben und vor allem was davon
<Mr_Worldwide> wie soll ich die datei nennen?
<brainwash_> uhm, der wiki artikel sollte doch eigentlich licht ins dunkel  bringen
<Mr_Worldwide> ich kenn mich kaum aus überhaupt global gesehen das ganze ubuntu 
<brainwash_> name der datei ist egal, die lese/schreibrechte aber nicht
<brainwash_> erzeuge die datei erstmal in einem anderen ordner und verschiebe diese dann
<Mr_Worldwide> die datei krieg ich schon erstellt
<brainwash_> The sudoers file must not be world-writable, the default file mode is 0440 (readable by owner and group, writable by none).
<brainwash_> auszug aus man sudoers
<Mr_Worldwide> der ordner ist ja leer
<brainwash_> also ausserhalb erstellen, die zeile einfügen, rechte anpassen und dann wenn alles passt, die datei verschieben
<brainwash_> ja, der ordner ist normalerweise leer
<Mr_Worldwide> boah das ist zu kompliziert
<Mr_Worldwide> mal versuchen
<brainwash_> schritt für schritt
<Mr_Worldwide> also ich geh jetzt in home downloads und dort erstelle ich eine neue datei namens egal 
<Mr_Worldwide> so gespeichert
<Mr_Worldwide> jetzt rechte ändern 
<brainwash_> wie lautet der inhalt?
<Mr_Worldwide> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/openvpn
<brainwash_> zu beginn muss dein username stehen
<Mr_Worldwide> ja da stand ja brainwash
<Mr_Worldwide> ok
<Mr_Worldwide> also marks
<Mr_Worldwide> aber klein geschrieben ne
<dadrc> brainwash_, nur um sicher zu gehen, du packst du den Kram dann in /etc/sudoers.d?
<Mr_Worldwide> marks ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/openvpn
<Mr_Worldwide> so
<Mr_Worldwide> jetzt die rechte
<brainwash_> dadrc: erleichtert mir die übersicht, alternativ kann man ja visudo nutzen
<dadrc> brainwash_, ne, ist gut so. Wollt nur sichergehen :)
<brainwash_> rechte und besitzer (root)
<dadrc> Weitermachen ;)
<Mr_Worldwide> wo ist da root steht nichts von root
<brainwash_> sudo chown root:root egal
<brainwash_> sudo chmod 0440 egal
<Mr_Worldwide> da steht nur zugriff grippe zugriff und so
<Mr_Worldwide> gruppe
<brainwash_> fehlermeldung?
<BlackMage> Kann man auch von einer dvd+rw booten?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: klar
<Mr_Worldwide> irgendwie steht da nicht das was du die ganze zeit schreibst
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Wenn da ein Bootfähiges Imige drauf gebrannt wurde…
<Mr_Worldwide> ich hab rechtsklick auf die datei und dort zugriffsrechte
<jokrebel> Imagew
<jokrebel> grml … Image
<Mr_Worldwide> was ist denn nun
<brainwash_> Mr_Worldwide: ich beschreibe lediglich einen alternativen weg, welcher die übersicht erhöht und die sudoers-datei nicht verändert
<brainwash_> Mr Mr_Worldwide du kannst auch wie im wiki artikel   sudo visudo   nutzen
<Mr_Worldwide> ja du musst dich schon für einen weg entscheiden
<Mr_Worldwide> toll jetzt steh ich hier auf halber strecke
<brainwash_> Mr_Worldwide: ich habe doch bisher nur einen weg beschrieben
<Mr_Worldwide> ich kann ich kann ich kann nichts kann ich!!! man man man
<Mr_Worldwide> du musst schon ein wenig sagen wie 
<brainwash_> Mr_Worldwide: bei welchem schritt hängst du denn?
<Mr_Worldwide> na ich hab die datei erstellt 
<Mr_Worldwide> die liegt jetzt im download ordner
<brainwash_> die datei 'egal' ist vorhanden und enthält die folgende zeile:  marks ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/openvpn
<Mr_Worldwide> genau
<brainwash_> jetzt müssen wir die rechte und den besitzer anpassen
<Mr_Worldwide> soso
<Mr_Worldwide> und wie
<brainwash_> befindest du dich in einem terminal fenster?
<Mr_Worldwide> noch nicht
<Mr_Worldwide> jetzt
<jokrebel> !enter 
<brainwash_> also in den download ordner wechseln mit dem befehl "cd Downloads"
<kubine> jokrebel: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Mr_Worldwide> jop
<brainwash_> ls -la egal
<brainwash_> ausführen
<Mr_Worldwide> naja datei heisst Openvpnrechte nicht egal
<Mr_Worldwide> ls -la Openvpnrechte
<brainwash_> ehm... egal^^
<Mr_Worldwide> ?
<brainwash_> genau
<Mr_Worldwide> ist drin
<brainwash_> und die ausgabe hier reinschreiben
<brainwash_> sollte ja genau eine zeile sein
<Mr_Worldwide> -rw-rw-r-- 1 marks marks 44 Apr 27 22:00 Openvpnrechte
<brainwash_> sehr gut
<brainwash_> chmod 0440 Openvpnrechte
<brainwash_> um die lese/schreibrechte zu ändern
<Mr_Worldwide> ja
<brainwash_> sudo chown root:root Openvpnrechte
<Mr_Worldwide> fertig?
<brainwash_> um den beistzer zu ändern
<brainwash_> besitzer*
<Mr_Worldwide> ist drin
<brainwash_> ok, nochmal   ls -la Openvpnrechte
<Mr_Worldwide> -r--r----- 1 root root 44 Apr 27 22:00 Openvpnrechte
<brainwash_> sieht gut aus
<Mr_Worldwide> schonmal danke
<brainwash_> und   sudo cat Openvpnrechte
<Mr_Worldwide> hab ich
<brainwash_> bitte die ausgabe auch hier reinschreiben
<Mr_Worldwide> marks ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/openvpn
<brainwash_> sudo mv Openvpnrechte /etc/sudoers.d/
<brainwash_> datei verschieben
<Mr_Worldwide> ist verschoben
<brainwash_> vermute mal, dass ein relog notwendig ist, damit die änderung übernommen wird
<Mr_Worldwide> neu anmelden?
<brainwash_> genau
<Mr_Worldwide> ok
<brainwash_> danach sollte   sudo openvpn   kein passwort mehr abfragen
<senden9> Das hört er jetzt nicht mehr da er sich ja gerade neu anmeldet :-)
<Mr_Worldwide> vielen dank für die hilfe geht alles prima jetzt
<Mr_Worldwide> schönen abend noch
<brainwash_> das freut mich :)
<rhumbot> hallo. ich hab gerade auf ubuntu 13.04 upgedatet. jetzt bekomm ich eine fehlermeldung wenn ich putty als admin starten will:  IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/unserame/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<senden9> warum putty als root starten?
<rhumbot> weil ich sonst kein signal an das usbport schicken kann
<senden9> wenn schon root dann mit gksu
<senden9> also "gksu putty" oder "gksu /pfad/zu/putty"
<jokrebel> …und selbst das will man nicht
<rhumbot> lasst er mich das port auch nicht öffnen
<vlt> Putty? Auf Ubuntu?
<rhumbot> ja
<vlt> Ähh … wieso eigentlich?
<jokrebel> vlt: Das obendrein…
<rhumbot> das problem ist dass es vorher (12.10) funktioniert hat und jetzt nicht mehr
<vlt> rhumbot: Bist Du in der Gruppe, die auf USB zugreifen darf?
<rhumbot> und noch einmal: ich arbeite an einem elektrotechnikprojekt bei dem ich einem mikrocontroller über das usbport daten schick
<rhumbot> denke nein. ich hab aber keine ahnung wie das einzustellen ist
<senden9> Was ich für USB2Serial adapter verwende: gtkterm
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Deshalb ist Putty trotzdem IIRC Windows-Kram wofür es unter Linux 100 bessere Lösungen gibt.
<rhumbot> soll so sein. mit putty hab ich erfahrung 
<rhumbot> die frage ist warum er mich putty nicht als su starten lasst, nicht was es für alternativen gibt und warum putty schlecht ist?
<senden9> Wenn du das Programm mit "gksu" startest kommt dann die Fehlermeldung? Oder kannst du mit "gksu" nicht auf den port zugreifen?
<rhumbot> kein fehler aber kann port auch nicht öffnen
<jokrebel> vielleicht weil es über den Rücken ins Knie schießen manchmal nicht so einfach ist? Warum nutzt Du nicht Windows, wenn Du auf Windows-Programme stehst?
<brainwash_> wobei es doch unter 12.10 funktioniert hat
<brainwash_> also kann putty doch nicht der haupttäter sein :P
<jokrebel> und?
<Mr_Worldwide> hm ein problem ist jetzt aber doch wenn ich sudo killall openvpn mache muss ich trotzdem das passwort eingeben so bringt das natürlich nicht viel
<rhumbot> jokrebel ich ignorier das einfach. da kommt nix gscheides raus
<Mr_Worldwide> brainwash?
<rhumbot> brainwash stimmt eigentlich ABER andere programme mit su starten ist kein problem
<jokrebel> brainwash_: Es geht trotzdem um viel zu viel unnötige Ecken die nach nem Upgrade Probleme bereiten können…
<senden9> Wenn es selbst gksu nicht hilft weiß ich auch nicht weiter. --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen sollt eigendlcih damit laufen.
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brainwash_> Mr_Worldwide: marks ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/killall openvpn
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Wie Du meinst…
<senden9> Die Rechte hätte es mit diesem befehl.
<Mr_Worldwide> hm ok
<senden9> Die Meldung die du gepostet hast kommt daher das "su" und "sudo" nicht für graphische Programme gedacht sind. 
<rhumbot> ist die meldung neu? die hab ich füher nie bekommen
<brainwash_> jokrebel: ja, so ein upgrade sorgt immer für beschäftigung
<senden9> Da ist IBUS wohl strenger geworden. Er achtet darauf das kein fremder User (in deinem Fall root) auf 'deinen' BUS zugreifen kann.
 * senden9 sagt tschüs
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> kann mir jemand nen netzwerk monitor tool empfehlen welches statistiken anlegt? (traffic am tag, woche, monat etc..)
<brainwash_> subz3r0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring#Browser
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> brainwash_: danke, aber die frage war ja explizit auf ne empfehlung aus ;)
<subz3r0> den wikiartikel hab ich selbst schon gelesen 
<subz3r0> das tool soll halt statistiken anlegen und in möglichst leslicher form abspeichern =)
<subz3r0> leserlich...
<brainwash_> also eher etwas fürs auge und nicht ein format, welches leicht weiterverarbeitet werden kann?
<subz3r0> muss nicht mit klickbunti oberfläche sein. simples .txt reicht mir alle male
<subz3r0> nethogs, iptraf, ntop und co machen es anscheinend nicht
<brainwash_> darkstat macht einen guten eindruck
<subz3r0> will ja nicht nur den aktuellen up/down sehen sondern statistiken anlegen
<brainwash_> http://unix4lyfe.org/darkstat/
<kubine> Title: darkstat (at unix4lyfe.org)
<subz3r0> werde das mal testen. danke dir
<subz3r0> mir wurde gerade noch "SNMP" empfohlen. aber ist das nicht ein wenig überdimensioniert?
<brainwash_> bin auf dem gebiet leider kein experte, steckt hinter SNMP mehr als nur ein protokoll?
<subz3r0> darkstat ist auf jeden fall nice
<subz3r0> hoffe nur, dass er auch irgendwann bytes in MBytes umstellt, dann GB usw :>
<subz3r0> in der man page finde ich dazu leider nix
<subz3r0> wird irgendwann optisch schwer zu sehen wie viel nun wirklich über die nic gegangen is :>
<jokrebel> Na n bisschen Kopfrechnen wirst doch wohl können…
<subz3r0> jokrebel: ich geb mir mühe ;)
<jokrebel> Und der eigentlich wichtige Wert ist doch eher beim gateway zu suchen.
<subz3r0> ist halt auf die dauer ein wenig unübersichtlich wenn der traffic nur in bytes angegeben wird
<subz3r0> das gateway bietet sowas nicht an. bzw nur statistiken seit dem das gerät läuft...
<subz3r0> möchte halt im auge haben was am tag, in der woche, im monat über die leitung geht. jahresberichte ggf auf :)
<subz3r0> auch
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Was hilft Dir die Statistik _eines_ Rechners. Es geht ja wohl eher um das gesamte Volumen des Anschlusses, oder?
<subz3r0> nö. es geht nur um einen rechner
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Die Netzwerkkronik aus der Systemüberwachung reicht da nicht?
<subz3r0> sicherlich, wenn sie mir denn auch statistiken anzeigt (Day, week,month, year...)
<subz3r0> was allerdings nicht der fall ist
<subz3r0> sowas wäre schick: http://netramon.sourceforge.net/eng/index.html
<kubine> Title: NTM - Network Traffic Monitor (at netramon.sourceforge.net)
<subz3r0> nur halt am liebsten aus den ubuntu quellen
<subz3r0> brauche wie gesagt auch keine klickbunti oberfläche. einfache logs im text format reichen
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Kurzer Schnellschuß ohne es genauer gelesen zu haben http://askubuntu.com/questions/13029/monitoring-inbound-and-outbound-internet-traffic
<kubine> Title: software recommendation - Monitoring inbound and outbound internet traffic - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<fjodor> hi, ich wollt gern auf jabber.ccc.de einen neuen account anlegen mit pidgin. pidgin sagt, dass die zertifikatskette nicht geht. ich hatte mal gehört, dass der ccc seine zertifikate nur noch selbst erstellt und nicht mehr verkettet oder so. weiß da wer was?
<subz3r0> perfekt. vnStat sieht vielversprechend aus
<subz3r0> genial
<subz3r0> danke für den link, jokrebel. genau sowas suchte ich :)
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Gerne ;-)
<subz3r0> vorallem das zusatzpaket "vnstati" ist super. kann nen .png erstellen, wo man schön sehen kann was über den äther gegangen is :)
<Schmolle771> Kann mir wer helfen? Ich hab meinem Rechner heut versehentlich im laufenden Betrieb den Stecker gezogen
<Schmolle771> Die Systempartition ist verschlüsselt und jetzt nimmt er anscheinend nicht mehr die Passphrase an
<subz3r0> livecd und testen ob du damit die partition mounten kannst
<subz3r0> ggf ist der bootloader defekt
<subz3r0> downloade die am besten die neuste 13.04... da sind die benötigten tools direkt dabei
<subz3r0> dir
<Schmolle771> subz3r0, unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „crypto_LUKS“
<subz3r0> ?
<subz3r0> wie hast du versucht die parition einzubinden?
<Schmolle771> ich hab letzte Woche erst nen LiveUSB-Stick angelegt für solche Notfälle, zwar noch mit 12.04 oder 12.10...
<subz3r0> 12.04 hat die crypto tools nicht dabei
<Schmolle771> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/alt/system
<subz3r0> 12.12 müsste. hatte nämlich auch das problem letztens
<subz3r0> 12,10
<Schmolle771> subz3r0, auch DAS noch. Das war nämlich ein unsäglicher Akt, bis ich den USB-Stick halbwegs so weit hatte wie gewünscht.
<Schmolle771> subz3r0, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass 12.04 mich direkt bei der Installation gefragt hat, ob es die Pladde verschlüsseln soll - also da muss doch dann auch alles nötige drin sein.
<Schmolle771> subz3r0, das ist genau die Verschlüsselung, die ich dann auch nahm
<subz3r0> 12.04 fragt ob er das home dir encrypten soll... 
<Schmolle771> Genau.
<subz3r0> oder meinst du nur dein home dir? bin davon ausgegagen das ganze system is encrypted
<subz3r0> weil das war bei mir der fall :)
<Schmolle771> Nenee, das ist schon die ganze Partition
<Schmolle771> auf  die anderen beiden Partitionen (vom Bootloader) kam ich ohne Probleme drauf und konnte ein Backup ziehen
<subz3r0> hast du "luksOpen" benutzt?
<Schmolle771> nein, wie geht das?
<subz3r0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611165
<kubine> Title: HOWTO: Rescue an (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Schmolle771> Hm schaumermal
<subz3r0> oder --> http://www.ganomi.com/wiki/index.php/Rescue_an_encrypted_LUKS_LVM_volume
<kubine> Title: Rescue an encrypted LUKS LVM volume - GanomiWiki (at www.ganomi.com)
<Schmolle771> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs
<Schmolle771> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<Schmolle771> /tmp/mkinitramfs_cP7Neo/scripts/casper-bottom/48xubuntu_maybe_ubiquity: 6: .: Can't open /scripts/casper-functions
<subz3r0> ich hatte mir den bootloader zerschossen und kam so zum glück noch an die daten ran :)
<Schmolle771> ich glaub, der tut's noch - es kam beim ersten Versuch zumindest dieser blaue Bildschirm wo man das Verschlüsselungspasswirt eingeben muss
<Schmolle771> aber das hat er drei Mal nicht genommen und dann kam was anderes, initdingenskirchen, busybox irgendwas
<subz3r0> jo das ist normal
<subz3r0> hastr du nen lvm angelegt?
<Schmolle771> Nicht bewusst, was ist das?
<subz3r0> logical volume manager
<Schmolle771> Ich bin jetzt beim dritten schritt, da steht ich soll sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hda5 crypt1 eingeben
<subz3r0> durch den ist es einfacher zb später noch mehr platz zb root zuzuweisen
<Schmolle771> muss ich statt hda5 die tatsächliche Paritionsbezeichnung nehmen (sda3)?
<subz3r0> ja sicher musst du das an deine gegebenheiten anpassen :)
<subz3r0> kA wie deine disk heisst noch welche parition betroffen ist
<Schmolle771> Oah ich bin ja auch so DOOF
<Schmolle771> War außer Haus, hab den ganzen Tag das Netbook benutzt - gleiches Sysdtem andere passphrase
<Schmolle771> die hab ich dann jetzt auch hier beim Desktop-PC benutzt ich ochse!!!
<subz3r0> tja... da würde ich mal sagen du spendierst dem support.channel hier nen kasten bier ;)
<Schmolle771> vermutlich is alles io, gleich ma testen, reboot
<subz3r0> good luck
<Schmolle771> Bier geht klar, hab heute eh schon eine verloren
<Schmolle771> Hatte tatsächlich gewettet, zum Piraten-Parteitag in NRW würden wieder so viele Leute kommen wie letztes Jahr bei der Vorstandswahl
<Schmolle771> Ich dumm
<Schmolle771> Waren dann mal so nicht mal die Hälfte.
<subz3r0> ot bitte im #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<petar> ist jemand hier ev. 1and1 adsl/kabel (oder was auch immer sie anbieten) kunde?
<ring0> petar, ich würde mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<petar> ring0: ok
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-28
<marvx> hallo
<marvx> wer da?
<caillean> nee
<marvx> lol
<marvx> ich hab ne riesen bitte
<marvx> ich hab jetzt ubuntu 13.04 installiert
<marvx> aber immer wenn ich im firefox was tu, stürzt ubuntu nach ein paar minuten ab
<marvx> dann hilfe nur strom aus
<marvx> hab dann mal in google gesucht
<marvx> einiges zu flash gefunden
<marvx> aber leider war das nicht des rätsels lösung
<marvx> jemand ne idee
<marvx> hallo?
<marvx> wb
<marvx> hatte grade wieder crash
<marvx> bitte um hilfe
<nils_2> "immer wenn ich im firefox was tu ...." könntest du mal genau beschreiben was du "tust"?
<nils_2> welche firefox version?
<jokrebel> Würde gerne eine TechnoTrend Premium C-2300 sowohl für analog- als auch digital-Kabelfernsehn zum laufen bekommen. Was ich da so über VDR lese ist aber wohl eher für nen Server und nicht die Anzeige auf dem selben Gerät gedacht. Oder lieg ich da falsch. Leider sind nämlich alle "einfacheren" Versuche mit anderen Programmen bisher gescheitert.
<jokrebel> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
<dadrc> EasyVDR ist im Grunde eine Mediacenter-Distribution, falls du das meinst
<jokrebel> Naja - mir geht es eigentlich hauptsächlich da drum, oben erwähnte Karte _komplett_ auf einfache Weise zum laufen zu bringen, damit ich wieder Fernsehn kann. Die Darstellung soll auf dem Monitor des Rechners passieren, der an dem Rechner mit der Hybridkarte hängt.
<jokrebel> Mir kommt es schon fast so vor, als wäre da VDR etwas überdimensioniert (und auch schwierig einzurichten)
<Vellda> einen schönen sonntag wünsche ich
<Vellda> ist vielleicht jemand da, der mir bei einem problem mit ubuntu 13.04 weiter helfen kann?
<jokrebel> Vellda: Wenn Du das Problem schilderst können wir da mal drüber nachdenken ;-)
<Vellda> wollte eine neuinstallation machen anstatt 12.10 updaten und habe auf dem rechner nun folgendes probelm, die onboardgrafik geht nicht, und die externe grafikkarte nimmt er nicht. bei der alten version, gings wenn ich beim installieren die externe graka ausgebaut habe und danach eingesetzt
<Vellda> dann konnte ich die externe graka nutzen, jetzt geht keine mehr
<Vellda> bekomme einen lustig bunten monitor^^
<Vellda> beides nvidia grakachips
<Vellda> hat jemand eine idee dazu?
<jokrebel> Vellda: Bin mit NVidia etwas auf Kriegsfuß, aber da gibt es ein " nvidia-bug-report.sh " die sehr viel auszusagen scheint um Probleme einzukreisen. 
<jokrebel> Dieses Script erzeugt eine gepackte Datei in Deinem Home. Die dann entpacken und auf nen PasteService hochladen.
<jokrebel> !paste > Vellda
<kubine> Vellda: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<passt_> moin allerseits
<UbuPhillup> passt_: hi
<passt_> habe von 12.10 auf 13.04 aktualisiert und jetzt wird die gui für empathy nicht mehr angezeigt, weiß jemand Rat?
<jokrebel> passt_: Mal aus dem Terminal heraus aufrufen und nach Meldungen schaun?
<passt_> hm, da wird nichts angezeigt
<passt_> übers terminal meine ich
<passt_> aber ich glaube, dass ich es selber verbockt habe. ich habe es so eingestellt, dass es mit dem parameter "-h"(idden) gestartet wird, da ich beim Start von Ubuntu die Kontaktliste nicht sehen wollte. 
<passt_> jetzt wird aber selbst beim Klick auf das empathy symbol diese nicht mehr angezeigt
<jokrebel> hm - dann vielleicht mal die entsprechende Config testhalber umbenennen.
<passt_> ich suche schon. allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich das eingerichtet habe. irgendwas mit "rc"...
<passt_> wo steht denn das normale script für den autostart von empathy 
<passt_> ?
<passt_> wo ich den autostart von ubuntu?
<passt_> ich habs gefunden, einfach 'startprogramme' suchen und dort hatte ich es eingestellt. schaun mehr mal was nach ein neustart passiert
<passt> jo, hat geklappt, danke
<nevchen> moin
<Psycho-Dad> moin moin
<koelner> Hallo, wie kann man mit xubuntu 12.04 eine "gemeinsame" Netzwerkverbindung herstellen? Ich möcht meinen Laptop als access Point benutzen. Im Gengensatz zu kubuntu fehlt diese Auswahlmöglichkeit:
<beaver74__> koelner, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router
<kubine> Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner> beaver74__: Danke, das kannte ich schon. Der grund meiner Frage ist http://biogoo.org/blog/blog_old/ubuntu-kubuntu-als-wlan-access-point-nutzen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu / Kubuntu als Wlan Access Point nutzen | biogoo.org (at biogoo.org)
<koelner> Während bei kubuntu die Einstellung vorhanden ist, fehlt sie bei xubuntu
<UbuPhillup> koelner: bei ubuntu und xubuntu ist es das gleiche
<koelner> ubuntulog: Leider in diesem Fall nicht.
<koelner> ubuntulog: entschuldigung ich meint UbuPhillup
<UbuPhillup> koelner: was ist wenn du »Verbindung bearbeiten« im Netzwerk Indikator im panel wählst?
<UbuPhillup> koelner: dann musten sich eigentlcih die »Netzwerkverbindungen« öffnen oder?
<koelner> Das gleiche
<beaver74__> koelner, schau mal ob hier brauchbare Informationen stehen .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner> Im Dialog netzwrkverbindungen hinzufügen habe ich bei kubuntu "Hinzufügen"die Auswahl "Drahtlos/Gemeinsam". Bei xubuntu nicht
<beaver74__> hm
<UbuPhillup> koelner: wenn du dann unter dem entsprechen Netzwerk unter IPv4 Einstellungen »Gemeinsam mit andern Rechner« wählst 
<UbuPhillup> sollte es gehen oder ist das bei dir nicht da?
<koelner> moment
<UbuPhillup> koelner: Die Einstellung »Gemeinsam mit andern Rechner« findest du unter Methode ;)
<koelner> UbuPhillup: Das muss ich mal testen. Danke 
<UbuPhillup> koelner: bei mir gehts ;)
<koelner> UbuPhillup: Gut, anlegen der Verbindung funktioniert. Kann aber erst morgen test, ob der LAN-Anschluß auch das macht, was er soll. :)
<UbuPhillup> koelner: okey und sonst frage einfach wieder ;)
<koelner> Mach ich bestimmt :)
<koelner> Danke
<coc00n> leute
<coc00n> welchen videooutput soll man beim mplayer2 bei nvidia karten auswählen=
<dadrc> vdpau, normalerweise.
<dadrc> Zumindest, wenn du die nvidia-Treiber benutzt.
<coc00n> vdpau crasht bei 10bit x264 videos
<dadrc> Meiner nicht.
<dadrc> Gerade noch mal getestet.
<dadrc> Hast du mal versucht, 'ffh264' als Videocodec zu erzwingen?
<coc00n> habe buntu 12.04
<coc00n> in den repos ist ein mplayer2 offensichtlich von 2011
<coc00n> soll ich ppa benutzen?
<brainwash> eventuell ist dies ein fehler in libav
<dadrc> Sollte egal sein, probier mal, den Videocodec da oben zu benutzen. Wenn ich 'ffh264vdpau' zum Decoden nehmt, stürzt meiner auch ab
<dadrc> Nein, ist ein Problem mit ffh264vdpau.
<dadrc> Hat aber nichts mit dem vo zu tun.
<coc00n> was soll ich updaten?
<dadrc> nichts.
<dadrc> Einfach 'ffh264' als Videocodec benutzen
<coc00n> lol dann läuft nur der ton
<dadrc> Komisch, damit geht's hier problemlos.
<coc00n> also ffh264 als benutzerdefinierter treiber angeben?
<dadrc> Als Decoder, ja. Als VO hab ich vdpau. Funktioniert dann.
<coc00n> ich benutze ja smplayer
<coc00n> nur mit mplayer geht es
<coc00n> wie bringe ich smplayer dazu?
<I-Punkt> gibt es erfahrungsgemäß einen zeitlichen Vorteil von do-release-upgrade zum Upgrade via GUI?
<I-Punkt> bei Desktop-Systemen
<dadrc> Ich hab 'ne Option neben dem Videotreiber, da kann man auswählen, welche Codecs genutzt werden sollen, coc00n 
<apollo13> zeitlich?
<dadrc> I-Punkt, wüsste nicht.
<I-Punkt> schneller via Terminal?
<I-Punkt> wohl nicht, oder?
<apollo13> warum sollte das schneller/langsamer sein?
<I-Punkt> keine Ahnung, ich überlege nur, ob ich ein Upgrade auf der virtuellen Konsole durchführe oder über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung
<coc00n> dadrc, hab da ffh264vdpau als einziges ausgewählt
<apollo13> aus nem tty ohne grafische oberfläche
<I-Punkt> so wird es wohl werden... 
<dadrc> coc00n, dann nimm den Haken mal weg, ffh264vdpau ist nämlich genau der, den du nicht nutzen willst, wenn du 10bit x264 guckst
<coc00n> dadrc,  leider braucht er dann wieder zu viel cpu
<coc00n> 1080p vids gehen dann nicht
<dadrc> coc00n, tjoa. Lässt sich leider nicht  ändern, ffh264vdpau funktioniert nicht mit 10bit h264.
<coc00n> wasnn scheiß!
<coc00n> wie kann man per apt-get ein paket neu installieren?
<noxs> coc00n: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noxs> !kubine help
<noxs> wo erhalte ich eine uebersicht von/zu kubine?
<noxs> hat sich erledigt - bin fuending geworden
<dadrc> !trigger > noxs 
<kubine> noxs: Eine Liste aller Factoids findet sich hier: http://kubine.sectio-aurea.org/ , die dahinterstehende sqlite Datenbank ist auf Github: https://github.com/ubuntu-de/ubuntu-de-bot
<dadrc> ansonsten da.
<noxs> thx, dadrc 
<cd_n> Hallo, jemand ne Idee warum eine CD mit mp3 Dateien unter Ubuntu 12.04 nicht erkannt wird? Bei beiden Laufwerken.
<sdx23> weil die kaputt ist, vermutlich... mal ins syslog sehen.
<cd_n> unter Windows wird sie erkannt.
<cd_n> d.h. an einem anderen Laptop mit mit Dualboot mit anderem und noch einem alten Ubuntu 11.04 wird sie auch nicht erkannt aber wenn ich da Windows boote, wird sie da im Dateimanager erkannt.
<cd_n> weiß noch noch jemand woran das liegen kann?
<dreamon> Gibt es in Ubuntu ein Verzeichnis wo man Temporär im Speicher was abspeichern kann. z.B. echo "INFORMATION > /VerzeichnisUnknown/info.txt Im Speicher deswegen weil ich das alle paar Sekunde schreiben lasse und das einer Festplatte/SDKarte nicht antun  möchte. 
<brainwash> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RAM-Disk_erstellen
<kubine> Title: RAM-Disk erstellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> brainwash, Danke für die Info, was ist die kleines Größe die man nehmen kann? 
<dreamon> kleines=kleinste
<sdx23> dreamon: /run
<dreamon> sdx23, run? 
<sdx23> dreamon: nein. /run das Verzeichnis.
<brainwash> jedoch ist /run fest konfiguriert
<sdx23> Ist ja auch der Sinn davon. Was meinst du, was los wäre, wenn jede Applikation ihr eigenes tmpfs irgendwohin mounten würde?
<brainwash> dann macht mein "jedoch" wenig sinn... ich meine die mount parameter
<dreamon> Cool. Ich will nur ganz wenig reinschreiben .. paar 100Byte.  -> tmpfs                 817240      1220    816020    1% /run -> da sind ja 816kb frei.. Was wird da so angestellt in diesem /run verzeichnis?
<sdx23> brainwash: und weiter? 
<sdx23> dreamon: genau sowas, wie du vor hast. + bisschen IPC.
<dreamon> sau geil. Danke!
<dreamon> Auch wenn mir IPC gerade gar kein Begriff ist.
<dadrc> Internet-Party-Community
<dadrc> (oder intra-process communication, aber das ist langweilig)
<dadrc> äh, quatsch. inter.
<dreamon> Ne Party auf meiner Kiste und ich weiß nichts davon . ;)
<chron> moin, will nen 13.04 system für xbmc aufsetzten, nvidia gt220 graka, nur mit nvidia treiber gibts nach ner minute nen X freeze und schluss ist, muss auf konsole wechseln und lighttdm stoppen
<chron> frische installation
<smeexs_> warum nimmst du den nvidia treibr für xmbc
<smeexs_> bzw hast du es schon mal mit dem standard treiber probiert chron
<chron> smeexs_: neoveau tut es, aber ich brauch vdpau
<chron> s/neoveau/nouveau/
<VanZan> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich lohnt ein update auf ubuntu 13.04 zu machen wenn der laptop nur nen CPU von 2,2Ghz und 1GB ram hat?
<sdx23> VanZan: "lohnt"? Wenn die LTS gut läuft würde ich dabei bleiben, einfach weil es mir den Aufwand nicht wert wäre (unabhängig von der Hardware).
<VanZan> Ja aber braucht ne höhere version nicht auch mehr leistung?
<jokrebel> VanZan: Meist (bedingt) ja. Warum willst Du nicht bei der LTS-Version bleiben?
<VanZan> Ich bleibe ja bei der LTS-Version ;)
<VanZan> Des war einfach ne frage die mich interessiert hatte
<jokrebel> VanZan: Für eine funktionierene Produktivmaschine mit LTS gibt es keinen Grund auf eine nachfolgende Non-LTS-Version zu wechseln. (Außer Du hast Probleme und _weist_ dass das Upgrade diese behebt)
<VanZan> Dies ist aber nicht der fall, dann bleib ich auch bei der LTS wie empfohlen
<jokrebel> VanZan: Sehr schlau ;-)
<rubin_> hi mal ne frage, ich möchte etwas in den autostart hauen, also /etc/rc.local  , folgendes sollte drin stehen " su minecraft java -Xmx32M -Xms400M -jar /home/minecraft/minecraft_server.jar nogui" blöderweiße mag er "java und ihre parameter nicht, mit teamspeak lief das ohne probleme :(
<rubin_> gibts ne andere weiße wie ich das in rc.local eintragen kann?
<c_korn> anstatt rc.local würde ich erst einmal einen cronjob mit @reboot benutzen
<bekks> Und dans muss man drt auch absolute Pfade verwenden.
<rubin_> aber für rc.local gehts nicht?
<rubin_> wollte mich gerade nicht extra einlesen
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Nur muss du halt absolute Pfade verwenden.
<rubin_> bekks:  meinst du für java schon ?
<bekks> Ich meine für su, für java, für alle Pfade.
<rubin_> kann ich mir mit echo irgendwie den pfad von java ausgeben?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Aber "which java" kann es.
<rubin_> nice thx
<rubin_> mal sehen obs geht
<rubin_> so sollte es funzen... /bin/su minecraft /usr/bin/java  -Xmx32M -Xms400M -jar /home/minecraft/minecraft_server.jar nogui
<rubin_> nö der motzt wegen -X
<bekks> Dann mach es so: /bin/su minecraft -- /usr/bin/java -Xmx32M -Xms400M -jar /home/minecraft/minecraft_server.jar nogui
<bekks> oder so: /bin/su minecraft "/usr/bin/java -Xmx32M -Xms400M -jar /home/minecraft/minecraft_server.jar nogui"
<rubin_> beides nicht valid bekks  :/
<rubin_> bash: /usr/bin/java -Xmx32M -Xms400M -jar /home/minecraft/minecraft_server.jar n                                                                  ogui: No such file or directory
<rubin_> & /usr/bin/java: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file
<bekks> Da hat jemand die falsche Architektur für sein Java.
<brainwash> ist es normal, dass /etc/legal beim anmelden zweimal angezeigt wird (motd)?
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-21
<maex_> guten morgen 
<maex_> hat jemand lust mir zu helfen meinem laptop wieder sound zu geben ??
<maex_> alsamixer gecheckt kein mute 
<maex_> habe ubuntu 12.04 desktop mate 
<maex_> http://paste.debian.net/94779/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maex_> das wäre meine lspci 
<maex_> http://paste.debian.net/94780/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maex_> das meine lsmod
<maex_> guten morgen 
<maex_> das mein alsa 
<maex_> http://paste.debian.net/94781/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maex_> guten morgen 
<rieslingranger> Moin Moin, folgendes Problem: Nach Update auf 14.04 kann ich mich auf meinem Netbook Samsung NC10 nicht mehr mit meinem Kennwort einloggen. Der Screen bleibt kurz schwarz und ich komme wieder zum Loginprompt zurück. Mein Kenn wort ist ein Buchstabe und zwar ein Umlaut.
<rieslingranger> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=991800 - Daran liegt es auch nicht. Habe noch genügend Platz
<rieslingranger> so, hier bin ich nochmal mit dem Problem mit dem Login und dem Umlaut. Bin jetzt über den gastzugang hier. Habe zwischenzeitlich alles mögliche gelöscht. Es hat aber nix gebracht. Kann mir irgendjemand nen Tip geben?
<bekks> Was ist denn "alles mögliche"?
<rieslingranger> ist ein Dualboot mit Win7. Habe jetzt sowohl auf win7 als auch in Ubuntu mit mc alle Dateien gelöscht die ich definitiv nicht mehr brauche. Also ist mehr als genügend Platz vorhanden.
<bekks> Da du vorhin schon genügend Platz hattest, ergibt das Vorgehen keinen Sinn.
<rieslingranger> stimmt
<rieslingranger> hat denn Ubuntu Login , also gdm generell ein Problem mit Umlauten beim Login?
<bekks> Nein.
<rieslingranger> hab ich mir gedacht denn per strg-alt und f2 kann ich mich mit user und pw einloggen. also ist der fehler doch woanders.
<jochen> Um auf den Networkmanager zugreifen zu können, habe ich dem Panel das Feld "Nachrichtenanzeige" aktiviert. Der Networkmanager ist sichtbar. Blöder Weise habe ich nun aber auch die Menüleiste von Thunderbirg und Firefox im Panel hängen, was sehr nervend ist. Habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden wie ich diese entfernen kann. Weiß jemand Rat?
<jochen> Ich meine die "Datei, Bearbeiten Ansicht" usw.
<bekks> Das ist das "Global menu" und das ist bereits seit Längerem so. Und hat nichts mit dem NetworkManager zu tun. http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I disable the global application menu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich kann nicht von 13.10 auf 14.04 updaten. Von 13.04 auf 13.03 ging es ohne Probleme (vor ein paar Tagen gemacht). Allerdings kriege ich jetzt beim Upgrade-Versuch immer die Meldung "Could not calculate the upgrade" und apt.log enthält Meldungen über "broken Packages".
<jochen> Seltsam kam mir das auch vor. Aber den Networkmanager kann ich sonst nicht erreichen. 
<bekks> Mrokii: Es gab nie einn 13.03
<Mrokii> bekks: Mein Fehler. Ich meinte 13.04.
<bekks> Mrokii: "Update von 13.04 auf 13.04"?
<Mrokii> Mist, ist noch zu früh am Morgen. Ich meinte von 13.10 auf 14.04.
<Mrokii> Das Upgrade funktioniert nicht.
<Mrokii> Also 13.04 auf 13.10 hat funktioniert, aber 13.10 auf 14.04 nicht.
<bekks> Wenn du broken Packages hast, musst du die erstmal reparieren.
<rieslingranger> kann ich per konsole irgendwie ein autologin machen?
<jochen> na egal... weil xchat irgendwie nicht auf die Nachrichtenanzeige zugreifen kann (brauch sie auch nicht) wird diese wieder aus dem pPanel rausgeworfen und der Networkmanager ist wieder weg.... scheiß murkserei...
<Mrokii> bekks: Die Frage ist aber, wie. In Synaptic wird mir komischerweise nichts angezeigt wenn ich den Filter "Broken" anklicke. Und deinstallieren kann ich die wohl auch nicht, weil da haufenweise Zeugs mit deinstalliert wird.
<bekks> Mrokii: schau Dir sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade an
<bekks> Mrokii: Was ist denn "haufenweise Zeugs"?
<Mrokii> bekks: Das hab ich schon probiert (es gab einen Eintrag auf AskUbuntu), aber das hat nichts gebracht.
<bekks> Mrokii: Das bringt meterweise Ausgaben. Schau Sie Dir an. Schieb Sie in einen Pastebin.
<Mrokii> bekks: Okay, mach ich.
<Mrokii> Ich hatte übrigens auch schon versucht, alle Fremd-Repositories zu deaktivieren, hat aber auch nichts geändert.
<bekks> Wo ist die Ausgabe?
<rieslingranger> also, ich muss jetzt noch weg. ich werde heute abend nochmal versuchen eine Antwort zu bekommen. euch allen schöne Ostern
<Mrokii> bekks: Hier ist mal der erste Teil (update): http://pastebin.com/cDgu9iEh
<kubine> Title: apt-get update - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Mrokii> bekks: dist-upgrade macht praktisch nichts: http://pastebin.com/pQvPCPDd
<kubine> Title: dist-upgrade - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> quantal saucy stable und ander PPA gemixt - oO
<jokrebel_> precise auch noch ;-)
<Mrokii> Ich kann auch noch mal alle externen Repositories deaktivieren, wenn das was hilft.
<jokrebel_> Da muss schon noch mehr aufgeräumt werden fürchte ich
<Mrokii> Vielleicht ist mir das "precise" Ding durchgerutscht, dachte eigentlich ich hätte das alles abgeändert.
<Mrokii> jokrebel_: Was heisst "noch mehr"? Was außer den Fremdquellen denn sonst?
<bekks> Deaktiviere erstmal alle Fremdquellen und deinstallier ALLE Pakete aus diesen Fremdquellen.
<jokrebel_> PPA aber auch andere Fremdquellen ala Opera oder nur als Beispiel dl.google.com stable/main
<bekks> Fremdquellen == externe Repos.
<Mrokii> jokrebel_: Ja, das hatte ich aber gestern schon gemacht. Alles deaktiviert außer den Ubuntu-eigenen Sachen.
<jokrebel_> sieht nicht so aus, nein.
<Mrokii> Im Moment nicht, weil ich die dann wieder aktiviert hatte.
<jokrebel_> Mrokii: Bei diesem Mix an unterscheidlichen Quellen (selbst die Ubuntu-Eigenen sind aus drei verschiedenen Zweigen) brauchst Dich nicht wundern wenn Dir das System um die Ohren fliegt. Was erhofftest Du Dir vom "doch wieder aktivieren"?
<bekks> Mrokii: Deaktiviere erstmal alle Fremdquellen und deinstallier ALLE Pakete aus diesen Fremdquellen.
<bekks> Mrokii: Vorher brauchen wir da gar nicht weiter zu gucken.
<BeLink> hallo
<BeLink> kann mir vllt jmd helfen? ich habe probleme meinen netzwerk drucker mit lubuntu 14.04 lts zum drucken zu bewegen
<Mrokii> bekks: Na dann lass ich es wohl lieber. Alles von Fremdquellen zu deinstallieren gefällt mir gar nicht, und bisher war das ja auch nie nötig bei einem Upgrade. Dann bleibts halt bei 13.10. Danke trotzdem.
<bekks> Das war schon immer empfohlen.
<jokrebel_> BeLink: Beschreib das Problem bitte etwas genauer. Fehlermeldung? Was wurde bereits versucht? Was ist es genau für Drucker?
<Mrokii> bekks: War bei den bisherigen Updates aber halt noch nie nötig.
<bekks> Mrokii: Dann hattest du bisher halt immer Glück.
<jokrebel_> Mrokii: Mach dringend Backups - _so_ wird Dir das definitiv nicht mehr lange funktionieren.
<jokrebel_> Ist (wie bekks sagt) eher ein glücklicher Zufall, dass das noch einigermaßen funktioniert.
<bekks> Och, das wird SO noch bis Juli funktionieren. Dann gibts keinen Support mehr für 13.10. :)
<bekks> Aber Backups sind durchaus sinnvoll, wenn man Daten hat, die es Wert sind, behalten zu werden.
<Mrokii> Backups hab ich sowieso, von der home-Partition zumindest.
<BeLink> Das problem ist folgendes: Ich habe einen canon pixma mg 5350 welcher in mein lokalen netzwerk mit einer fritz box 6360 cable pro druckt. mit win7, winXP und winVista klappt alles ohne probleme. Mit lubuntu habe ich schon folgendes Probiert: Menü->systemwerkzeuge->Drucker->Drucker hinzufügen. der drucker wurde mir als netzwerkdrucker angezeigt und mit den lokalen treibern für canon pixma mg 5350 installiert. dann bekam ich die me
<BeLink> ldung "Untätig-Rendering incomplet"
<BeLink> mit den teibern welche von canon auf der hp bereitgestellt werden habe ich es auch schon versucht und diese installiert mit gleichem ergebniss
<bekks> BeLink: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/suche-treiber-7301/
<kubine> Title: Suche Treiber für Canon Pixma MG5350 › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<muh_> hi all
<muh_> ist es eigentlich möglich, die HUI von Ubuntu nachträglich z.B. auf GNOME zu switchen?
<bekks> Ja, du kannst jederzeit das Desktop Environment, dass die mehr zusagt, installieren und benutzen.
<muh_> gibt es da erfahrungswerte, was für windows umsteiger am besten ist für den anfang?
<bekks> Ja. Am Besten ist es, keinerlei Vergleiche zu Windows zu machen und einfach mit einem Desktop Environment anzufangen.
<muh_> geht nicht um vergleichen, sondern darum, was den umstieg erleichtert :)
<muh_> aber ich porobier ma
<bekks> Den Umstieg erleichert kein DE, sondern das Loslassen von Windows.
<bekks> Linux ist nicht Windows, es will nicht so sein wie Windows, und es will auch nicht so bedient werden wie Windows. :)
<muh_> alles schön und gut ... egal ;)
<maex_> hallo erst mal
<maex_> kann mir wer mit sound problemen helfen ??
<maex_> noch alle im feiertagsmodus ??
<jokrebel_> nein, alle warten gespannt auf die eigentliche Frage ;-)
<jokrebel_> hm
<Geruchsfernsehen> Hallo. Habe bei 14.04 (x64) das wine metapaket im Softwarecenter zur Installation gestartet. Leider scheint das ganze jetzt eingefroren zu sein (Softwarecenterfenster ist grau). Wie gehe ich jetzt vor?
<speter> Geruchsfernsehen: wie lange ist das schon grau?
<Geruchsfernsehen> ca. 20min
<speter> Geruchsfernsehen, OK, drück mal Alt+F2 und gib "Xkill" ein
<speter> Geruchsfernsehen, dann klick im Dash auf xkill, dein cursor wird zu einem x, klick damit in das softwarecenter-fenster
<Geruchsfernsehen> Kann ich das denn einfach so abschießen?
<speter> ja, danach machst du per terminal sauber und versuchst es nochmal
<Geruchsfernsehen> ah ok
<Geruchsfernsehen> so, jetzt isses weg.
<Geruchsfernsehen> was muß ich im Terminal eingeben zur sauber machen?
<jokrebel_> ...lielleicht leif aber ja nur was anderes apt-mäßiges wo dann das Softwarecenter auf dessen Ende wartete?
<jokrebel_> *vielleicht
<Geruchsfernsehen> wüßte nicht was
<jokrebel_> sudo apt-get update
<jokrebel_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jokrebel_> je nach Ausgaben eventuell auch noch mehr
<jhelbling> EICHELCHÄÄÄÄS!!!!!!!!!! :-D
<digitaloktay> hehe
<jokrebel_> Mrokii: im übrigen kann man nach einem Release-Upgrade die Fremdquellen oft auch (mit neuen zum neuen System passenden Quellen) wieder aktivieren.
<jokrebel_> och ne
<bekkkkkssss> Hallo
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich habe beim Einloggen (ubuntu 14.04/unity) immer wieder Fehlermeldungen ohne Angabe worum es sich handelt. Gibt es eine Logfile die ich einsehen kann, die mir etwas mehr Auskünfte gibt?
<jokrebel_> tuxiano: Was meinst Du mit "Fehlermeldung ohne Angabe"? Ein popup wie "Error" und sonst nichts? Keine Detail-Möglichkeit?
<guest7293> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Bei mir (Lubuntu 14.04) funktioniert der Ruhezustand nicht
 * jokrebel_ hat Ruhezustands-Reparatur-Versuche (wo es nicht Out-of-the-box klappt) schon vor Jahren aufgegeben.
<guest7293> @jokrebel: Achso, ist das nichts außergewöhnliches?
<k1l> guest7293: das ist sehr unterschiedlich. je nach hardware, treibern, kernel,.... und ob di ehersteller ihr eigenes süppchen kochen oder sich an standards halten(eher selten)
<jokrebel_> guest7293: Keine Ahnung. Manchmal geht es out-of-the-box ohne Probleme. Wenn dem aber nicht so war, waren aber zumindest meine Reparaturversuche damals allesamt Tagelang erfolglos.
<guest7293> Mh, ok.
<guest7293> Wenn ich "Computer sperren" drücke, passiert nichts. Weiß da vielleicht jemand weiter?
<jokrebel_> guest7293: Find das aber bei den heutigen Bootzeiten auch nicht mehr so wichtig.
<guest7293> @jokrebel: Folgender Fehler wird angezeigt, wenn ich auf "Ruhezustand" klicke: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted
<tuxiano> @jokrebel: Ich weiss nicht mehr genau den Wortlaut, aber es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, die ich entweder mit OK oder "Problem melden" bestätigen kann. In beiden Fällen geschieht einfach nichts.
<tuxiano> ich logge mich noch einmal ein, dann kann ich auch einen screenshot machen
<jokrebel_> tuxiano: Normalerweise wenn man auf "Problem melden" geht öffnet sich einige Zeit später ein neues Fenster in dem man dann auch (auf weitern Klick) Details einsehen kann.
<jokrebel_> man!
<jokrebel_> man!
<jokrebel_> tuxiano: Normalerweise wenn man auf "Problem melden" geht öffnet sich einige Zeit später ein neues Fenster in dem man dann auch (auf weitern Klick) Details einsehen kann.
<tuxiano> Richtig, dass ist jetzt leider nicht der Fall.
<tuxiano> jokrebel: also die erste Fehlermeldung lautet "System program problem dectect - Do you want to report the prolem now". Ich habe die Auswahl zwischen "Abbrechen" und "Report problem ...". Wenn ich auf "Report problem ..." drücke geschieht einfach nichts. Das gleiche mit "Abbrechen"
<tuxiano> jokrebel: die andere Fehlermeldung hat quasi den gleichen Text nur auf deutsch.
<jokrebel_> hm, dann - keine Ahnung (meinerseits ... aber es sind ja noch etliche andere anwesend)
<tuxiano> ok, danke. War ein Versuch wert.
<tuxiano> jokrebel: Die Lösung lautet: sudo rm /var/crash/*
<tuxiano> :-)
<jokrebel_> und das brachte dann "was" zutage?
<tuxiano> Die Fehlermeldung taucht nicht mehr auf. Ein alter Crash Report hat anscheinend apport durcheinander.
<tuxiano> gebracht
<micky> hi
<micky> hab zwei probleme nicht probleme nicht lösen können. 1) Konnte mein Touchpad nicht deaktivieren. Habe ein tool instaliert das pointing devices heißt aber nach jedem neustart ist das touchpad wieder aktiv. 2) In Xubuntu gibt es eine praktische app die aplication finder heißt. Kann man die auch in Lubuntu instalieren?
<MrTurkelton> Hat jemand erfolgreich das Wine Steam inkl. CSGo zum laufen gebracht?
<Geruchsfernsehen> MrTurkelton: Warum benutzt du Wine Steam? Steam gibt es doch als native deb für Ubuntu.
<MrTurkelton> Geruchsfernsehen: Weil es da nur CSS und CS 1.6 gibt und nicht das neuere CS:GO
<Geruchsfernsehen> ah ok. dachte die hätten das schon portiert.
<fleisch> Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe seit gestern Ubuntu 14.04 installiert. Jedoch hängt sich die Oberfläche manchmal auf, weiss jemand an was dies legen könnte?
<daFlo> heyda
<daFlo> ich habe soeben mal von 12.04 auf 14.04 geupgradet und soweit sind halt einige kleinigkeiten angefallen
<daFlo> aber bei einer sache komm ich nu spontan net weiter:
<daFlo> der displaymanager hat ja nu von kdm auf lightdm gewechselt und da finde ich nu keine option um dual-view mit morroring einzustellen
<daFlo> hat da wer ne idee?
<Rochvellon> MrTurkelton: da wärst du sicherlich in #winehq oder #playonlinux (wenn du es verwendest) besser aufgehoben
<MrTurkelton> rochvellon: Gute Idee
<jokrebel_> hm - warum hab ich hier mehrere Prozesse mit Namen apache2 in der Liste? Hab doch gar keinen Web-Server hier laufen.
<k1l_> jokrebel_: anscheinend schon
<k1l_> geh im browser mal auf localhost
<jokrebel_> wüsste nicht das jemals auf diesem Rechner eingerichtet zu haben.
<jokrebel_> k1l_: oder wird das schon wegen CUPS automagisch mitinstalliert?
<jokrebel_> weil bei "localhost" komm ich zum Web-Interface von CUPS
<micky> anyone?
<jokrebel_> außerdem sind a knapp 100! dbus-Prozesse aktiv - WTH
<k1l_> jokrebel_: nee, der nutzt kein apache
<jokrebel_> k1l_: Ah, da dämmert mir was. Meine Versuche letztens bezüglich Homepage-Verwaltung...
<jokrebel_> aber knapp 100 dbus-Prozesse? Kann das noch normal sein?
<guest28903> Hallo, eine Frage:
<guest28903> mit sudo hp-hibernate kann ich in den Ruhezustand wechseln
<guest28903> Wenn ich aber im GUI auf "Ruhezustand" klicke funktioniert das nicht. Wie kann man das so einstellen, dass beim Klick das auch funktioniert
<guest28903> folgender Fehlercode: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted
<jokrebel_> guest28903: AccessDenied ließe vermuten, dass da vielleicht irgendwo eine (fehlende) Berechtigung das verhindert. Aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht wo oder wie Du das rausfindest ;-)
<guest28903> OK, danke
<micky> Konnte mein Touchpad nicht deaktivieren. Habe ein tool instaliert das pointing devices heißt aber nach jedem neustart ist das touchpad wieder aktiv. kENNT JEMAND EINE lÖSUGNß
<jokrebel_> micky: So aus der Pistole: dieses "tool" in den Autostart (Startprogramme) packen?
<jokrebel_> ohne das tool zu kennen.
<jokrebel_> knapp 100 dbus-Prozesse in der Prozessliste: kann das noch normal sein? Habt Ihr da auch so viele? Wo kommen die alle her?
<k1l_> jokrebel_: meine glaskugel sagt: das kann schon sein :)  weiß ja nicht wleche programme, desktop etc du da hast
<jokrebel_> k1l_: Naja - ist schon eine ältere gewachsene Installation. Aktuell mit 12.04.4 unter Unity. Laufen tut eigentlich meist nur ein Browser (oft allerdings auch mit einigen TABs), ein Mailprogramm und ein Terminal in dem irssi läuft.
<jokrebel_> k1l_: Aber wenn Du sagst, dass das schon normal sein kann beruhigt mich das schon mal. Bin nur grad erschrocken, dass da gar so viele selbe Einträge sind.
<micky> jokrebel_, das mit dem autostart funktioniert, d.h. das Programm startet nach dem neustart aber das Touchpad funktiniert wieder obwohl es in der Application als disabled angehakt ist. Man muss erst wieder den hacken bei disable touchpad entfernen und in dan wieder setzen dann erst ist das touchpad disabled...
<k1l_> schalt es doch einfach im bios aus
<micky> bin im bios, mein bios scheint keine advanced settings zu haben. Sehe da keine Möglichkeit es abzsuchalten...
<micky> werd noch ein bisschen weiter suchen...
<jokrebel_> micky: Vielleicht hift ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Touchpad-ein-und-ausschalten schon weiter.
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micky> danke. werd ich probieren
<micky> Ich hab das hier gefunden https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Synaptics#Disable_touchpad_upon_external_mouse_detection   Heißt das dass ich die ganzen Befehlszeilen alle untereinander in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules schreiben muss?
<kubine> Title: Touchpad Synaptics - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<jokrebel_> micky: geht es denn um ein Arch?
<micky> nein lubuntu
<micky> inkompatibel?
<jokrebel_> micky: Und die verlinkte Seite ( da gibt es auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Touchpad-in-Abhaengigkeit-einer-Maus-ein-und-ausschalten ) half nicht weiter?
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micky> Ich brauche entweder disable upon detection of a external mouse device oder completely disable. Hmmm aber notfalls geht das auch
<jokrebel_> micky: Naja - ohne da jetzt Deinen Link genauer gelesen zu haben. Bei Ubuntu vertrau ich da schon erstmal dem ubuntuusers-Wiki
<micky> ich mache mal was in deinem link vorgeschlagen wird...
<jokrebel_> micky: Und so ganz allgemein: Es gibt schon gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Ubuntu und Arch.
<micky> ok
<ring0> micky, bleib erstmal beim ubuntuusers wiki, bevor du anfängst das zu mischen mit anderen
<micky> Um diese file "/etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules" zu erstellen muss ich eingeben: sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules -> strg O -> Enter -> gertig ?
<micky> *ferig
<micky> *fertig
<bekks> Nein. strg gross o, strg x 
<micky> ok
<micky> ok. hat funktioniert!
<micky> merci!
<micky> Ich hab catfish instaliliert. Aber was ich eigentilch woltle war sowas wie aplication finder in Xubuntu/xcfe. aplication finder habe ich nicht als package gefunden. Gibts einen weg diese Funktionalität in Lubunt herzustellen?
<micky> Lubuntu software center > instalierte Anwendungen wäre vergleichbar dauert aber etwas bis es geladen ist...
<ring0> was soll dein "application finder" denn können? installierte pakete anzeigen?
<jokrebel_> apt-cache search ist megaschnell ;-)
<bekks> micky: Das ist leider nicht vergleichbar. "Installiert Anwendungen" zeigt Dir letztlich nur die Beschreibung der installierten Pakete, aber nicht die Suchergebnisse der Dateisuche.
<micky> was sol er können: Situation: Ich habe eine Funktion im Kopf, zb. Audio Player (nur als Beispiel) weiß aber nicht ob ich einen Audioplayer instaliert habe und wenn wo ich ihn finden kann. DAnn gebe ich einfach ein player und finde alle Programme die player im Namen haben.... So langsam wird das aber weniger wichtig, wenn ich mit der Zeit besser wei
<micky> ß wo was ist....
<bekks> Ja, nur wenn da eben kein player im Namen vorkommt, hilft Dir das nicht wirklich.
<koell> Hallo ich habe gerade versucht PHP5 auf meinem Lubuntu 14.04 LTS zu installieren. Leider hat das nicht ganz geklappt. Was kann die Ursache sein? http://paste.the-compiler.org/view/b9ce2f30
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install php5 - the-compiler.org-pastebin (at paste.the-compiler.org)
<bekks> koell: Möchtest du php5 dann mit dem Apache Webserver nutzen?
<ring0> koell, offensichtlich probleme mit einer fremdquelle
<bekks> Uh, das auch noch, ja.
<koell> bekks: eigentlich mit nginx, aber da kam der selbe fehler, dann hab ichs mit apache2 probiert und da kam auch der selbe fehler
<micky> ...ist nicht das wichtigste... danke
<Rochvellon> hm, weiß jemand, wofür die option "--root-directory" bei grub-install ist? weder mit -h noch mit man finde ich dazu infos
<bekks> koell: Dann würde ich erstmal diese merkwürdige Fremdquelle entfernen.
<koell> bekks: wie geht das?
<bekks> Wie hast Du sie denn hinzugefügt...?
<koell> Welche Fremdquelle denn?
<bekks> Die, die Du hinzugefügt hast, um php5 zu haben.
<koell> ich glaub ich hab "easy engine" zuvor ausprobiert, ob es vlt daran liegt? die hab ich via curl installiert
<ring0> 5.5.11+dfsg-2+deb.sury.org~trusty+2 ist wohl ein paket von deb.sury.org…
<bekks> Was auch immer "easy engine" ist.
<koell> na toll und wie bekomm ich das nun weg?
<bekks> Wie hast Du es hinzugefügt?
<koell> curl -sL rt.cx/ee | sudo bash 
<bekks> OMFG
<ring0> na dann viel spaß beim fixen
<bekks> koell: Starte deinen Paketmanager, schmeiss ALLE Fremdquellen raus, deinstallier ALLE Pakete aus Fremdquellen, und probier es dann nochmal.
<koell> bekks: wenn ich wüsste wie, sofort
<bekks> Ich sagte Dir gerade wie.
<trg_> wie kann ich im Grub einen Eintrag für meinen USB-Stick zum booten desselben machen. Ich möchte Ubuntu 14.04 installieren, aber durchs BIOS kann ich nicht mehr vom Stick booten.
<koell> bekks: bitte?
<bekks> koell: "0421 180137 < bekks> koell: Starte deinen Paketmanager, schmeiss ALLE Fremdquellen raus, deinstallier ALLE Pakete aus Fremdquellen, und probier es dann nochmal."
<koell> ja das mein ich ja, wie mach ich das?
<bekks> Das steht doch da?
<bekks> Starte deinen Paketmanager...
<ppq> trg_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB#Booting_via_GRUB
<kubine> Title: BootFromUSB - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<koell> paketmanager?
<bekks> Paketmanager.
<Rochvellon> synaptic? ubuntu software-center?
<koell> ach das ding
<trg_> ppq,  was bedeutet die zweite Null bei (hd0,0)
<bekks> Das gibt die Partition an.
<trg_> ah so
<Rochvellon> und in dem menü findest du software-paketquellen. auf dem tab "andere software" deaktivierst/löschst du erstmal alle quellen außer Canonical-Partner und unabhängig.
<Rochvellon> dann deinstallierst du alle pakete, die von den gelöschten/deaktivierten quellen bereitgestellt werden
<koell> diese schw... wehe die tischen mir nochmal so n zeug auf
<bekks> Wieso installierst du das Zeug auch.
<bekks> php5 ist in den Repos von 14.04 enthalten.
<koell> es geht mir nicht um php5 sondern um etwas vergleichbares wie dem lamp-vhost-manager
<bekks> Wozu braucht man sowas?
<bekks> Wieviele vhosts hast du denn?
<koell> um "mal eben schnell" einen vhost hinzuzufügen, datenbank zu erzeugen, mysql user, über einen hostnamen erreichbar machen, etc. 
<koell> bin ein bissl faul xD
<bekks> Wieviele vhosts hast du denn?
<koell> 10+
<bekks> Und du änderst wie oft etwas daran?
<koell> oft genug um ein skript dafür zu haben, zu wenig oft um mir die schritte zu merken
<bekks> Dann würde ich Dir eher raten, professionelle Tools wie z.B. cpanel o.ä. zu nutzen. Und nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufenen PPA.
<koell> bäääähh, ich brauch kein übertrieben großes panel, ein einfaches shell skript oder dergleichen tuts auch
<koell> diese arschkekse XD habt ihr alles aus den paketquellen installiert oder auch ein paar schwarze schafe? sind ppa's denn so gefährlich?
<bekks> Du hast das Problem verursacht, nicht die ;) Und wenn man nicht weiss, wie man sich bei PPA Problemen hilft, benutzt man die nicht ;) Wie gefährlich PPA sein können, hast du gerade gesehen.
<jokrebel_> ...und es steht auch in jeder PPA-Anleitung ein rot umrandeter Absatz von wegen "Fremdquellen gefährden Ihr System..." oder so.
<koell> bekks: bist du mit deinem wissen geboren oder hast du dir das angeeignet? :P
<trg_> so hat nicht ganz geklappt mit GRUB-USB und zwar kam folgende Fehlermeldung: "hd2 cannot get C/H/S values" (ich habe 2 Festplatten, deswegen hd2 für Stick)  
<trg_> ich habe übrigens diese Anleitung benutzt http://www.linuxpresso.de/via-grub-2-von-usb-booten/
<koell> bekks: Rochvellon ring0 danke für die hilfe :)
<jokrebel_> wieso hd? heißt das nich schon ewigkeiten sd?
<bekks> jokrebel_: In grub2 heisst die immer noch hd :)
<guest20572> Hallo
<guest20572> ich möchte meinen USB-Stick verschlüsseln und darin ein Backup anlegen. Welche Methode könnt ihr da empfehlen?
<bekks> truecrypt
<guest20572> TrueCrypt ist halt nicht in Lubuntu enthalten
<bekks> Es ist ziemlich zu installieren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<kubine> Title: TrueCrypt - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mcnesium> ich hab versehentlich do-release-upgrade abgebrochen und nun sagts beim nochmal ausführen dass es kein neues release gibt. was mach ich denn da?
<mcnesium> kann ich das irgendwie resetten?
<ppq> mcnesium, falls noch nicht geschehen: sicher alles, was wichtig ist. worst case ist nämlich, dass das system nicht mehr hochkommt
<mcnesium> jo das is eh schon gemacht
<ppq> dann kannst du versuchen, mit "dpkg --configure -a" die paketverwaltung ihr ding zuende machen zu lassen
<mcnesium> das is aber auch mist, dass dieses script sich mit nem einfachen ctrl-c wegbrechen lässt
<mcnesium> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<mcnesium> dpkg: Fehler: dpkg-Status-Datenbank ist von einem anderen Prozess gesperrt
<mcnesium> sagt es
<mcnesium> also bei dpkg....
<ppq> dann läuft vielleicht im hintergrund noch was
<ppq> lock-files bleiben nämlich normalerweise nicht übrig, wenn man was mit strg+c beendet
<ppq> s/was/dpkg/
<ppq> lass es einfach noch eine weile laufen
<mcnesium> ja nee da läuft ganz bestimmt nichts
<mcnesium> ich hab den prozes ja abgebrochen und dann zwei mal versucht neuzustarten
<mcnesium> hm htop sagt da läuft doch noch einiges
<mcnesium> was is das denn fürn wüstes script, dieses do-release-upgrade?
<ppq> dein encoding ist übrigens grauenhaft, hier ist UTF-8 only zone :)
<ppq> soweit ich weiß, müsste das upgrade-skript ein strg+c halbwegs elegant handhaben
<mcnesium> das liegt vermutlich an dem agebrochenen release upgrade, denn das irssi läuft auch auf der box
<ppq> inkl. warnung, dass man nicht abbrechen sollte
<mcnesium> ich hab das diff von irgendeiner config datei angesehen und wollte diese ansicht schließen
<mcnesium> da könnte eigentlich schon sone art rückfrage "wollen sie wirklich..." kommen
<ppq> naja, ich drück die daumen, dass der kram im hintergrund noch durchläuft
<mcnesium> danke
<mcnesium> muss ich jetz also htop ansehen um rauszufinden, wann es fertig ist?
<mcnesium> die andereen rückfragen von wegen config datei überschreiben seh ich dann ja auch nicht
<ring0> wer bricht auch do-release-upgrade ab?!
<mcnesium> is das hier n support channel oder kann man sich hier blöde sprüche abholen?
<ring0> kannst gerne beides haben
<mcnesium> den spruch haste ja nun schon gebracht. kannst du mir evtl noch irgendwas mitgeben, was mir bei meinem problem weiterhilft?
<ring0> pf
<stareye> welcher ist am besten als vnc server für die console
<mcnesium> ppq: das was da läuft sind die ganz normalen serverprozesse, wenn ich das richtig sehe. getmail, mpd, apache, etc - sieht nich so aus als ob da noch irgendwas upgradet
<jokrebel_> mcnesium: Kannst ja schau wann die .lock-Datei weg ist.
<mcnesium> jokrebel_: wo ist die denn?
<jokrebel_> mcnesium: Wenn Du kein apt-get ausführen kannst läuft noch irgend ein apt oder dpkg Prozess meist.
<Fuchs> die .lock Datei liegt leider auch da, wenn der Prozess unsauber abgebrochen worden ist, 
<Fuchs> ich wuerde, wenn ps aux   keinen apt/dpkg  Prozess liefert, die entfernen
<Fuchs> dann ein sudo apt-get -f install, dann update, dann upgrade. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in den apt Quellen bereits auf das neue Release gewechselt worden ist, wenn nicht: dann halt den upgrade Prozess noch mal von vorne anwerfen
<jokrebel_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/212060/checking-apt-get-update-lock-file
<kubine> Title: checking apt-get update lock file - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> liegen tut die, meines Wissens, in /var/lib/apt
<jokrebel_> /var/lib/dpkg steht in dem Link den ich grad gepostet hab.
<stareye> muss ich xorg installieren auf dem server damit ich x programm starten kann
<stareye> ich mein per vnc
<mcnesium> Fuchs: sieht aus als läuft der prozess doch noch http://pastie.org/private/jr3vb4w8o9kgxzwboa1kpa
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<Fuchs> mcnesium: der ist an der Konfiguration, bleh. 
<Fuchs> mcnesium: da wird er ziemlich sicher auf die eine oder andere Usereingabe warten
<mcnesium> ja das hab ich befürtchtet
<Longbottom> stareye: Für vnc braucht es meines Wissens einen X-Server. Wenn du ssh -X benutzt, dann brauchst du auf dem Server keinen X-Server, den man dort sowieso nicht will. Aber warum musst du überhaupt ein X-Programm auf einem Server starten?
<Fuchs> mcnesium: kein Problem, beende den Prozess mit einem SIGTERM  (kill  auf die PID, die da steht, also 5629) 
<jokrebel_> hier hatte alle 3 Distributions-Upgrades keine Eingaben gefordert.
<Fuchs> mcnesium: anschliessend wuerde ich  mit sudo dpkg --configure -a   resp. oben genanntem apt-get -f install   probieren zu flicken was kaputt ging, anschliessend schauen, ob er immer noch was updaten will -> das updaten
<Fuchs> mcnesium: ggf. musst Du nach dem kill eben besagte .lock Datei entfernen, aber auf der Kommandozeile sollte er Dir das alles sagen (auch ob besagtes reconfigure oder ein -f noetig ist) 
<Fuchs> hm, warum bist Du root? 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei ... solltest Du nicht sein, aber in dem Fall kannst Du Dir natuerlich die sudos sparen. 
<mcnesium> habe sudo -i eingegeben ;)
<mcnesium> sieht aus als macht er jetz mit dem dpkg --configure -a weiter
<mcnesium> ich dank dir schon mal für die hilfe
<mcnesium> evtl meld ich mich nochmal
<Fuchs> mcnesium: oh, und bei Zeiten: konfiguriere bitte Deinen IRC client noch so, dass er UTF-8 sendet
<Fuchs> und: keine Ursache, viel Erfolg :) 
<mcnesium> im normalfall macht er das natürlich (UTF8) - aber wenn grad n halb zerschossenes system dahinter hängt, kann das schon mal kaputt gehen 
<mcnesium> ich geh jetz einfachm al davon aus dass das daran liegt, denn die fehler sehe ich hier ja auch und das is erst seit vorhin so
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> okay, jo 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall wie gesagt: viel Erfolg noch :) 
<anonymus> servus 
<anonymus> jemand da der sich mit ubuntu 14.04 auskennt ?? und mir evtl weiter helfen könnte ??
<jokrebel_> anonymus: Frag einfach. Keiner behauptet gern ins Blaue sich auszukennen ;-)
<stareye> ich versuche nach der anleitung ne live cd zu erstellen http://pmeyhoefer.de/blog/eigene-live-cd-von-ubuntu-12-04-mit-ubuntu-builder-erstellen/
<kubine> Title: Eigene Live CD von Ubuntu mit dem Ubuntu Builder erstellen - Softwareperlen (at pmeyhoefer.de)
<stareye> ich krieg den programm nicht drauf
<stareye> wie kann ich ne live cd gibts ne alternative
<jokrebel_> stareye: Was soll die denn können?
<jokrebel_> bzw. wieso tut es ein Standard-Liver-CD nicht?
<jokrebel_> -r
<stareye> die soll den system auf der dvd oder usb auf platte drauf machen udie soll starten xorg und dann chrome mit icewm
<stareye> wollte auf einem rechner sowas machen wollet aber ne dvd oder stcik erstellen
<stareye> oder soll ich mit virtaulbox machen
<Longbottom> stareye: Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du willst, aber da ubuntu-builder nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, würde ich an deiner Stelle das hier anschauen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jokrebel_> stareye: Vielleicht ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem was für Dich. Da kann man dann auch eine persistant Installation betreiben.
<kubine> Title: LiveCDCustomization - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anonymus> jemand hier der mir bei Ubuntu 14.04 helfen kann?? habe da ein Problem
<ppq> nein
<ppq> nicht, wenn du nicht fragst
<kultviech> ich komm da nicht weiter: wenn ich "bzr branch lp:projekt" eingebe erhalte ich im projektverzeichnis nur einen ordner .bzr aber nicht die dateien/verzeichnisse wie in lp, was mach ich falsch? 
<musca> anonymus: die schmutzigen Details willst Du uns ersparen?
<anonymus> nein auf keinen fall hehe
<anonymus> und zwar läuft alles sauber auch der grafikkarten treiber aber irgednwie ruckeln die fenster beim verschieben und wenn ich zb im browser scrolle dann schliert das und hängt nach 
<anonymus> habe die nvidia treiber 331.38 und prime drauf 
<ppq> prime?
<ppq> ah, diese hybrid geschichte
<Rochvellon> so, wie kann ich bei einem zu installierenden paket die liste mit den abhängigkeiten überschreiben, da einige der abhängigkeiten weder notwendig noch erwünscht sind
<anonymus> richtig
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME#PRIME-und-der-proprietaere-Nvidia-Treiber-nvidia-prime
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> "Als Einschränkung ist ein Tearing zu erwähnen, was z.B. beim Scrollen, Verschieben von Fenstern und schnellen Shootern auffallen kann."
<anonymus> genau den habe ich 
<anonymus> weil wenn ich das über bumblebee mache dann arbeitet der nur it meiner internen intel hd grafikkarte
<anonymus> hat da niemand eine idee ẞẞ
<anonymus> ??
<anonymus> also kann mir keiner helfen ??
<stareye> noch ne frage wo stelle ich die extension XInputexension reinschreiben kann
<stareye> ich hab vnc
<stareye> tightvncserver
<bullgard4> Rochvellon: Vermutlich mit Tools aus dem DEB-Programmpaket »debhelper«.
<Rochvellon> danke, schau ich mir mal an
<tother> Braucht man fuer PXE-Boot den DHCP-Server unbedingt am gleichen Server?
<koegs> nö
<guntbert> tother: nein, dafür gibts den eintrag "next server"
<tother> ok danke
<ebuneccar> hi
<ebuneccar> wie mache ich einen image von der ubuntu 14.04
<ebuneccar> als datensicherung
<Longbottom> ebuneccar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micky> just to be sure: Wenn ich ein packet remove oder purge dann werden nur alle in diesem Packet enthaltenen Packete entfernt, die nicht auch für andere Anwendungen notwendig sind? Wäre irgendwie logisch..
<ring0> micky, es heißt paket, immer noch ;)
<ring0> micky, aber ja, wenn du ein bestimmtes paket entfernst, werden nur dateien, die zu diesem paket gehören gelöscht
<micky> Paket! Meine RS ist grauenvoll
<ring0> micky, sofern andere pakete von dem zu löschenden paket abhängen, werden diese auch entfernt und die entsprechend vorher benachrichtigt
<micky> ist es nicht so dass einige dateien mehrern Programmen gehören weil auf packages.ubuntu.com sind oft packete angebgeben die in mehreren Packeten/Anwendungen gleich sind
<ring0> micky, ich meinte natürlich, du wirst vorher benachrichtigt, nicht die :)
<ring0> verstanden?
<micky> ja
<ring0> gut. also angenommen, du willst das paket lxpanel entfernen, aber lubuntu-core ist abhängig von lxpanel, dann wird lubuntu-core ebenfalls entfernt
<micky> Ich habe nur endanwendungen wie abiword, gnome-mplayer etcf entfernt von denen hängt ja nichts ab. Aber gibt es das nicht, dass abiword zb von einem packet abhängt aber ein anderes Programm das ich weiterhin brauche auch von diesem packet abhängt das von Abiword genutzt wird.
<ring0> sofern das paket, von dem abiword abhängig ist auch noch von einem anderen paket gebraucht wird, wird das paket nicht entfernt, weil es ja noch gebraucht wird
<micky> Abiword nutzt X. X wird auch genutzt von lxpanel. Funktioniert dannach lx panel nicht mehr? Ich nehme lxpanel funktioniert dann noch...
<ring0> x wird dann nicht entfernt
<micky> gut :)
<ring0> aber das wird dir auch alles im terminal schriftlich aufgelistet, man darf es nur nicht blind abnicken :)
<micky> ja
<micky> ;)
<micky> system läuft...
<ring0> gibt natürlich unterschiede, ob jetzt abhängig, empfiehlt, etc, aber das hast du ja schon gelesen
<micky> ok danke
<ring0> gerne
<micky> viele sind hier ja den ganzen tag. Arbeiten die alle?
<micky> :)
<ring0> unterschiedlich, aber das ist nicht wirklich ubuntu support, ne? ;)
<micky> ja
<micky> :)
<micky> ok
<micky> kein prob
<micky> noch eine frage. Ich will zum systemstart mein wireless immer ausschalten. Hier http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/how-to-disable-your-network-adapter.html wird gesagt wie das geht nämlich mit sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<kubine> Title: How To Disable Your Network Adapter (Wired & Wireless) At Ubuntu Startup (at www.upubuntu.com)
<micky> Aber brauche ich dazu wirklich das sudo an den Anfang stellen oder geht es so auch?
<micky> Gedanke: Je weniger sudo desto weniger root zugriff desto besser /sicherer
<ring0> micky, befehle in der rc.local werden eh als root ausgeführt. daher kannst du das sudo getrost weglassen
<micky> ok
<micky> danke
<ring0> micky, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<kubine> Title: rc.local › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> im ubuntuusers wiki steht sowas alles drin :)
<micky> ich suche immer per google bevor ich frage aber vielleicht ist das wissen im wiki konzentrieter...
<micky> werd zuerst immer mal im wiki suchen
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> fang am besten da immer an zu suchen
<micky> k
<ring0> irgendwelche suchergebnisse von google sind oft veraltet und nicht gänzlich korrekt
<micky> ok macht sinn
<ring0> die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen versionen sind meistens bei anderen quellen auch nicht herausgehoben. xy gilt bis version, yz ab version und so weiter
<micky> ubuntu versionen im wiki?
<ring0> du hast noch nie wirklich einen artikel im uu wiki ganz gelesen oder? oben steht immer "dieser artikel wurde für folgende ubuntu-versionen getestet" beim rc.local artikel z.b. 10.04 und 12.04. im artikel selbst sind oft auch noch spezielle lösungen für bestimmte ubuntu versionen erwähnt 
<ring0> die hochfrequentierten artikel werden auch recht schnell für die aktuelle version getestet. könnte ja sein, dass sich da eine kleinigkeit geändert hat seit dem letzten test
<micky> ok
<micky> ja ich springe immer zu dem teil der mein problem löst...
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-22
<anonymus> noch jemand wach ?? und könnte mir vllt bei meinem problem helfen ??
<Erzi> Hallo
<anonymus> hi
<Erzi> noch jemand wach der auch chrome verwendet?
<Erzi> Ich wollte gerade die configs in meinem Home loeschen, aber kann kein .chrome oder aehnliches finden.
<Erzi> Gibts das nur global?
<anonymus> ne sry ich nutze firefox
<Erzi> Ich auch noch ;)
<Erzi> Aber Chrome benutze ich parallel und der geht sogar noch ein bissel flotter
<k1l> Erzi: .config/...
<Erzi> Leider funktioniert er gerade ned wirklich mit ner flashanwendung, da geht der Firefox ohne Probleme
<Erzi> wollte die config mal loeschen und nochmal versuchen.
<Erzi> danke k1l ich schau mal nach
<k1l> ./config/google-chrome um genau zu sein
<Erzi> nee, da gibts nur chromium bei mir
<Erzi> scheint aber das zu sein was ich suche.
<Erzi> k1l: das kann ich einfach loeschen und wird neu gemacht wenn ich chromium wieder starte, oder?
<k1l> chromium?
<k1l> das hat .config/chromium als config ordner
<Erzi> ja ist das nicht google chrome?
<Erzi> nur "auf" ubuntu
<anonymus> weiss hier jemand wieso meine fenster ruckeln beim verschieben unter ubuntu 14.04 trotz nvidia treiber ??
<Erzi> Ich habe ach das Gefuehl das alles etwas gebremst wird
<Erzi> Ok, hat funktioniert mit dem loeschen, aber das Problem hats leider nicht behoben. Muss also weiter diese Flashanwendung mit dem Firefox bedienen.
<Erzi> wobei ich mein xchat fenster gerade mal bissel rumgschoben habe und da nix ruckelt und auch transparenz habe ich dabei
<Erzi> Kraeftigeren Rechner kaufen anonymus ;)
<k1l> !chromium > Erzi lies das bitte mal durch
<Erzi> kauf kauf kauf
<kubine> Erzi lies das bitte mal durch: Informationen zu Chromium finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<Erzi> Danke, mach ich
<Erzi> Du meinst wegen den Unterschieden k1 kubine 
<anonymus> lol ne für ubuntu reicht er wohl noch so gut kenne ich mich schon aus keine sorge
<Erzi> k1l: darum habe ich wohl die Flashprobleme. Weil der nicht das "echte" Flash verwendet. 
<anonymus> vllt laufen meine grafik treiber doch nicht richtg rund
<Erzi> Also kein Adobe sondern einen freien Flashplayer
<k1l> Erzi: es gibt kein echtes flash mehr für linux (danke adobe). du kannst aber das peppermint flash dinges da installieren. chrome hat das schon mit dabei
<Erzi> anonymus: das war doch nur Spass.
<anonymus> ich weiss hehe 
<Erzi> k1l: Du meinst ich kann etwas nachinstallieren und dann koennte es mit chromium laufen?
<anonymus> wollte nur erwähnen das er definitiv reicht der laptop
<anonymus> hehe
<Erzi> Oder den richtigen google-chrome verwenden?
<anonymus> also ich hatte den richtigen drauf und der hatte nie faxen gemacht
<k1l> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Erzi> Reicht es das einfach zu installieren k1l ? Oder muss ich das noch irgendwie konfigurieren damit es der chromium verwendet?
<k1l> das müsste reichen
<Erzi> Brauche ich da neue/andere Quellen oder ist das so schon dabei?
<k1l> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<kubine> k1l: Error: The command "info" is available in the Factoids and PackageInfo plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "info".
<k1l> ist in multiverse
<Erzi> was heisst nonfree und was nonfree:i386
<Erzi> 386 sollte ja immer laufen auf nem PC und was ist das andere?
<k1l> unfrei. sprich kommerzielle software. sprich kein open source
<Erzi> Aptitute search zeigt fuer beides die gleiche Erklaerung an
<k1l> und nein. fummel da bloß nicht selber an den architekturen rum
<Erzi> es geht mir um den Zusatz 386
<k1l> und aptitude nutzt du auch nicht!
<Erzi> zum suchen hab ichs benutzt
<Erzi> also das ohne zusatz installieren?
<k1l> das kann mit multiarch nicht richtig umgehen und macht dir dein system kaputt. nutze apt-get oder das softwarecenter
<k1l> Erzi: nutz nicht aptitude.
<Erzi> ja, ist schon ok, ich nutze apt-get zum installieren
<Erzi> danke fuer den Hinweis.
<Erzi> Wusste ich noch nicht.
<k1l> ubuntu nutzt multiarch und sucht sich selber das passende 32bit oder 64bit paket raus
<Erzi> Habe das frueher eigentlich sehr gern genutzt
<Erzi> ok
<k1l> kannst auch nur "apt" nutzen. das ist ein bishcen aufgehübschtes apt-get
<Erzi> also einfach das ohne zusatz nehmen und apt-get sucht sich das richtige Paket zu meinem Rechner selbst
<k1l> ja
<anonymus> kann mir keiner helfen bei meinen grafik problem ??
<Erzi> da bin ich ja jetzt gespannt ob der chromium jetzt geht
<Erzi> google chrome kann ich so ohne weiteres nicht installieren, brauche dafuer sicher andere/zusaetzliche Quellen
<Erzi> k1l: apt, ohne -get?
<Erzi> ansonsten gleiche anwendung?
<k1l> man apt
<Erzi> oder ist das wie aptitute mit einer oberflaeche wenn man das ohne parameter oder paketnamen aufruft?
<Erzi> dachte apt = apt-get
<Erzi> oder apt-source
<Erzi> apt-cache usw.
<Erzi> das dieses -get auch nur ne art parameter ist.
<k1l> parameter werden abgetrennt vom programmnamen
<Erzi> cool
<Erzi> danke k1l, ja so kenn ichs eigentlich auch mit dem Leerzeichen
<Erzi> auf jeden Fall hat der pepperflashplayer mir geholfen
<Erzi> es geht wieder wie es soll
<Erzi> vielen Dank
<k1l> das ist das flash vom chrome. das was google selber weiter aktualisiert weil adobe ja nichts mehr macht für linux
<Erzi> A----lo----er
<Erzi> ;)
<Erzi> Weil Linux BUH ist, oder was?
<Erzi> Linux boese
<Erzi> Etwas unverstaendlich sowas.
<k1l> wenn flash stirbt ist vielen geholfen. deswegen ist es zu verschmerzen
<Erzi> Nutze schon seit vielen Jahren Windows nur noch fuer moderne 3D Shooter oder aehnliches
<Erzi> Ansonsten reicht mir Linux voellig
<Erzi> was machen denn die meisten Leute die ned spielen.
<Erzi> Schreiben, mailen, surfen.
<Erzi> dazu braucht man sich Windows ned antun
<Erzi> und bissel Musik hoeren noch
<Erzi> sorry anonymus das ich hier alles blockiere, bin jetzt ruhig
<anonymus> kein problem 
<anonymus> alles gut
<anonymus> aber ich glaube mir kann keiner helfen oder kennt sich hier einer mit ubuntu 14.04 und nvidia treibern aus ??
<Erzi> Ach mist. Hab trotzdem ein Problem, vollbildmodus funktioniert nicht richtig.
<Erzi> k1l: kann/muss ich da die Aufloesung irgendwo festlegen? Wenn ja, kannst du mir evtl. sagen wo?
<k1l> k.a.
<Erzi> irgendwie rutscht das Fenster hinter meine Kontrolleiste von KDE
<anonymus> ich glaube ich bin verloren mit meinem problem 
<Erzi> Und damit kann ich die Bedienelement unten nicht richtig sehen und erreichen.
<Erzi> Geht um so ein flashspiel
<Erzi> na ja, was solls.
<Erzi> Muss ich mich spaeter nochmal damit befassen
<anonymus> also bei mir geht alles mit flash 
<anonymus> habe google chrome 
<anonymus> und flash habe ich bei ubuntu über das software center geladen und installiert 
<anonymus> so viele on und keiner kann mir helfen ???
<Erzi> ich hab ja "nur" den Chromium, und beim Firefox geht es nur nicht so fluessig wie mit dem Chromium. Dafuer haut die groesse vom Vollbild jetzt mit dem pepperflashplayer leider nicht so hin das ich das richtig verwenden kann. Ohne Pepperflash gings ueberhaupt nicht mit chromium seit 14.04
<Erzi> anonymus: ich kann dir leider ned helfen, habe den neusten nvidia Treiber aus den Quellen drauf und es funktioniert 
<Erzi> Mehr kann man ja auch erstmal ned tun als den zu installieren und zu probieren ob es funktioniert.
<Erzi> Habe auch ne normale Nvidia keine M
<anonymus> aber wieso nimmste chromium und nicht den richtigen google chrome 
<Erzi> Hab noch so ne herkoemmliche Kiste ;)
<anonymus> in der stable version ??
<Erzi> Weil der halt drauf war. ;)
<anonymus> also ich kann nur den normalen empfhelen das läuft flash alles sauber bei mir auch videos
<Erzi> Und ich den schon die ganze Zeit nur fuer dieses dusslige Spiel benutzt habe. Seit 14.04 kamen ja erst die Probleme mit dem Flash.
<Erzi> Werde ich mal schauen, aber jetzt nicht mehr.#
<anonymus> hehe 
<anonymus> ok dann viel glück 
<Erzi> Ich denke es wird langsam mal Zeit fuer ne Runde Schlaf.
<anonymus> gute nacht ??
<Erzi> Danke mal wieder an k1l 
<Erzi> Gleich, noch fix eine paffen, und dann ja
<Erzi> sag aber trotzdem schonmal gute Nacht
<Erzi> Bis morgen
<anonymus> bis dann 
<anonymus> alle am schlafen ??
<ring0> anonymus, nutzt du prime?
<anonymus> ich nutze prime ja 
<ring0> haben wir drüben ja schon geklärt ;)
<anonymus> ohh ja stimmt lol sry falsches fenster war offen 
<anonymus> bin doch nochmal da
<anonymus> habe durch zufall etwas rausgefunden
<anonymus> also folgendes habe ja eine 540m und eine onboard intel hd  so und für die nvidia habe ich ja die 331.38 treiber + prime 
<anonymus> da installiert sich ja dann auch der nvidia settings manager mit 
<anonymus> so da suche ich da rum und finde die einstellung das ich switchen kann zwischen nvidia und inte grafik
<anonymus> so ich schalte auf intel um logout login 
<anonymus> und tada alles normal 
<anonymus> kein ruckeln nichts 
<anonymus> jetzt meine frage liegt es also jetzt an den nvidia treiber ??
<fr3ddyk> hi
<Saul_07> quien activo(a)??
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> ne frage über icewm
<stareye> es wurde kein verzeichniss .icewm in $home erstellt
<stareye> es ist in in /etc
<stareye> kann mann einfach kopieren
<stareye> ??
<TheInfinity> stareye: google hilft: http://www.icewm.org/FAQ/IceWM-FAQ-4.html
<kubine> Title: IceWM FAQ and Howto: Configuration (at www.icewm.org)
<stareye> TheInfinity: danke hat sich erledigt
<stareye> kann ich netwerk brücke in virtaulbox in 14.04 einfach auswählen oder muss ichwas machen
<mcnesium> nach meinem missglückten upgrade gestern mach ich jetzt dpkg -configure -a oder auch apt-get install -f und da bleibt er immer nach Found Kernel: ...usw hängen
<mcnesium> habs die ganze nacht durchlaufen lassen
<mcnesium> dann vorhin mit strg-c abgebrochen
<mcnesium> dann sagte es fehler beim bearbeiten von mdadm
<mcnesium> dann nochmal mit apt-get install -f 
<mcnesium> blieb wieder hängen
<mcnesium> jemand ne idee, was da los is?
<mcnesium> http://pastie.org/private/xdstkpo2sgnrhmjxlqj7xa
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<mcnesium> bei zeile 19 hab ich abgebrochen
<schwMehrheit> hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wo ich PCs bekomme die auf Sicher mit Linux laufen. Habe bisher diawo und ixsoft gefunden. Gibts da noch was?
<koelner> schwMehrheit: http://www.diawo.de/
<kubine> Title: diawo.de (ex: besser-pc) PCs, Workstations & Notebooks. (at www.diawo.de)
<doev> Ich habe einen vhost auf einen server im lokalen netz, vhost.192.168.123.123, um diesen ansteuern zu können, muss jeder client den namen "vhost.192.168.123.123" entweder in seiner hosts haben oder per dns auflösen können?
<koegs> oder per IP ansprechen, wo ist das eigentliche problem?
<doev> koegs, nein per ip get nicht, weil apache dann nicht den vserver erkennt. er braucht das "vhost" vor der ip.
<doev> +h
<doev> ah "vhost.192.168.123.123" hat überhaupt nichts mit einer ip zu tun, es ist nur ein Name der vergeben wird.
<schwMehrheit> ah ok, danke, scheine ich ja bei diawo schon gut aufgehoben zu sein 8-)
<dings> moin
<dings> ich bekomme, warum auch immer, nicht geändert, von der kde wallet gesagt, das das öffnen der digitalen Brieftasche tritz eingabe des Passwd verweigert wird
<dings> ergo, alle anwendungen mit Passwd "funktionieren" nicht mehr
<dings> ok, es heißt: digitale Brieftasche, das Problem bleibt das gleiche
<guest2048> Hallo, kurze Frage du fdisk:
<guest2048> dev/sda1 beginnt bei 2048 und nicht bei 1. Warum?
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich wegen dem 1MiB alignment, das moderne festplatten/ssds brauchen
<musca> die Partitionen werden an Megabyte-Grenzen ausgerichtet, das ergibt ein optimales Alingment.
<LetoThe2nd> guest2048: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Partition_Alignment
<kubine> Title: Partition Alignment – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<guest2048> @LetoThe2nd: Die Frage, die ich mir stelle. Was ist mit dem Platz 1 - 2047? Wie und warum wird das genutzt/nicht genutzt?
<LetoThe2nd> guest2048: einfach die seite lesen, ok? ;)
<dings> ich bekomme, warum auch immer, nicht geändert, von der kde wallet gesagt, das das öffnen der digitalen Brieftasche tritz eingabe des Passwd verweigert wird
<LetoThe2nd> guest2048: kurzform: diese paar kilobyte interessieren nicht, wenn dafür die festplatte die volle performance bringen kann
<guest2048> @LetoThe2nd: Der Speicher meiner Festplatten ist aber komplett mit Partitionen belegt. Warum kann dann der erste Teil der Festplatte nicht genutzt werden? Ist das ein Fehler?
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> nein. das ist kein fehler, das ist eine bewusste entscheidung
<LetoThe2nd> weil wenn du die paar kb einfach ignorierst, kann die platte im MiB-sektor modus betrieben werden, muss nicht die alten sektoren emulieren (intern läufts immer mit MiB), ist daher schneller und hat weniger schreib/lesezugriffe
<LetoThe2nd> guest2048: lies bitte wenigstens den ersten absatz ganz durch, ok? http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Partition_Alignment#Partitionen_in_der_Vergangenheit
<kubine> Title: Partition Alignment – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<musca> guest2048:  hier wird auch noch eine Anwendung für den freigelassenen Platz erwähnt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen#MBR-mit-Master-Partitionstabelle-MPT
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guest2048> @LetoThe2nd: Danke für den Link.
<guest2048> @musca: Thx
<SgtHub> tag zusammen. kann mir irgendjemand dabei behilflich sein unter Lubuntu von LightDM auf nodm zu wechseln? irgendwie will das nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Warum willst du denn kein lightdm? :)
<SgtHub> eigentlich brauch ich überhaupt keinen displaymanager, da ich dort ohnehin nie einstellungen vornehme oder andere nutzer verwalten muss. und da ich jetzt ohnehin schon "automatische anmeldung" verwende dachte ich mir könnte ich doch gleich auf ihn verzichten.
<bekks> Die automatische Anmeldung macht doch der DM.
<bekks> Ohne DM wid das schwierig ;)
<SgtHub> aber nodm loggt einen doch auch automatisch ein und startet den xserver mit dazugehöriger desktopumgebung - oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden? o.O
<bekks> chrchr - im Prinzip ist es ein DM - der halt nur nicht wirklich viel tut :)
<bekks> Was genau ist denn das Problem an der Stelle?
<SgtHub> also wenn ich nodm installiert hab und über die config-datei + dpkg-reconfigure eingestellt hab wie ichs brauch startet beim nächsten systemstart trotzdem noch lightdm. jetzt muss es wohl noch irgendwo eine einstellung geben, wie ich den als standard setzen kann ^^
<bekks> Naja, hast du lightdm denn abgeschaltet?
<SgtHub> wie genau bzw. wo genau mach ich das?
<bekks> SgtHub: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<kubine> Title: Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises (at upstart.ubuntu.com)
<Hiege> guten morgen
<Dackel> Guten Morgen
<stareye> reichen 700 MB Ram für 14.04?
<stareye> die platte ist 40Gb
<dadrc> Laufen wird's, jo. Mit so wenig RAM würd ich aber eher Lubuntu oder so nehmen.
<TheInfinity> stareye: für ein langsames lubuntu dürfte es reichen.
<dadrc> Wobei Browser mittlerweile alleine gerne mal 1-2GB fressen
<stareye> aah ok
<stareye> dann lieber puppy linux
<dadrc> Hilft auch nichts gegen RAM-fressende Browser
<stareye> mhhh
<dadrc> Mein Ubuntu braucht mit awesome nach dem Booten ~300MB
<dadrc> Wär also kein Problem für deinen Rechner.
<nagetier> stareye, setze hier ein 14.04 lubuntu ein, fx ist mit ca. 10 Tabs offen.. hexchat und irq client ergeben hier 410MB Speichernutzung
<dadrc> Das klingt doch gut. Hab gerade 261 MB belegt. Xubuntu + awesome, Xchat, 2 Terminals offen
<nagetier> stareye, übertreibe es nicht mit dem Browser und das dürfte klappen
<stareye> ok
<nagetier> *icq
<nagetier> irq übernimmt der kernel ;)
<stareye> danke ich will den verakufen will aber ein os drauf haben derlappy hat windows xp lizenz
<stareye> aber ich will kein xp drauf machen
<nagetier> die Arbeit dazu dürfte sich auch nicht lohnen
<stareye> genau
<Guest82756> Guten Tag, ich versuche Ubuntu 14.04 zu installieren. Leider läd er nach der Zeile "No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!" nicht mehr weiter. Die bei mir sonstige nötige  Installation-Option "acpi=off" half auch nicht weiter. Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?
<guest8304> Hallo. Ich möchte mit LUKS meinen USB-Stick verschlüsseln
<guest8304> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS#Erstellen
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guest8304> Muss ich hierzu die Schritte 3-5 durchführen?
<ring0> wenn du dem stick ein dateisystem verpassen möchtest, ja
<martin2k> Hi, ich habe ein Problem nach einer Neuinstallation von 14.04 mit verschlüsseltem Home VZ. Hardware ist ein Asus Laptop mit interner SSD (24GB). Es scheint das die Verschlüsselung den doppelten Speicherplatz benötigt und nach der Installation 2 Partitionen angelegt hat. Ergo stehen nur 12GB für Ubuntu zur Verfügung
<martin2k> Gibt es da Lösungsansätze? 
<nagetier> IMHO muss /home dazu auf einer eigenen Partition liegen
<Rochvellon> hast du die automatische oder eine individuelle  partitionierung gewählt?
<ring0> ich würde versuchen, das partitionieren selbst zu übernehmen statt es dem installer zu überlassen. dann geschieht genau das, was man vorgibt
<martin2k> @ring0 ich dachte ich schau mal was die automatische so kann
<martin2k> dann komm ich um eine neuinstallation wohl nicht herum
<ring0> martin2k, ich denke, das geht am schnellsten
<martin2k> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418532/
<kubine> Title: dfdf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin2k> meh ... alles klar dann bis später
<mikaZ> hallo kann mir jemand helfen ? ich nutze aktuell ubuntu 14.04 lts mit gnome 3.12 , gnome hakt irgendwie
<jokrebel> satte 4 Minuten gewartet :-/
<bekks> Ja, die Jugend heutzutage hat es immer eilig.
<prem> hat eben einer Muse und hilft mir eben mit meinem apache2 server?
<prem> geht um die berechtigungen im ordner /var/www
<prem> prickelndes Thema :D
<TheInfinity> prem: problem beschreiben -> hilfe bekommen. andersrum wirds schwer. ;)
<jokrebel> prem: Ist jetzt hier zwar nicht wirklich fas Hauptthema, aber frag halt einfach.
<jokrebel> *das
<prem> jokrebel: thx :)
<jokrebel> prem: Wenns spezieller ist gibt es aber auch noch besser geeignete Kanäle.
<prem> Also ich habe mir den apache lokal aufgesetzt dann mir die gruppe www hinzugefügt und die schreibrechte vergeben, anfangs hat alles gut funktioniert, nach dem trusty update und ein paar Tagen, war ich jetzt wieder dabei und woltle munter ein joomla aufsetzen, jetzt kann www-data wohl nicht mehr auf die ordner zugreinfen hab auch schon versucht das ganze über chown an www-data wieder zu geben, jetzt klappt noch weniger komplette neuinstallati
<prem> hat auch nichts gebracht, wie bekomme ich es jetzt hin, dass mein apache-server wieder auf /var/www zugreifen kann und die benutzer gruppe www auch zugriff darauf hat? aktuelles system ubuntu trusty-tar
<prem> also wenn ich localhost aufrufe wird mir nur eine leere directory listing ausgegeben
<prem> und der versuch eine datei direkt aufzurufen (beispiel index.html) kommt requested url not found
<prem> chown -hR www-data:www-data hilft auch nicht
<prem> chown -hR www-data:www-data /var/www hilft auch nicht
<TheInfinity> prem: wie sieht deine apache conf / apache vhost conf aus?
<Web12345> hi
<Web12345> kennt jemand ein hotspot-ticket system, welches ich unter linux betreiben kann
<_moep_> was is bei dir ein hotspot-ticketsystem?
<bekks> Web12345: Das ist eine gute Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<_moep_> klingt nach n gb/$time ist ende
<Web12345> _moep_: man generiert einen account, gibt den gast benutzername und passwort womit er sich am system authentifiziert und er kann mails abrufen und surfen und die verbindungsdaten werden protokolliert
<_moep_> dass passt eher in openwrt channel
<Web12345> _moep_: ich hätte das aber schon gern unter einer debian bzw. ubuntu-distri zu laufen
<Flash63> Web12345:  Du sucht sowas wie http://www.zeroathome.de/wordpress/wlan-hotspot-mit-chillispotdd-wrt-freeradius-und-mysql-unter-ubuntu/ - ist aber dennoch oT hier
<kubine> Title: WLAN Hotspot mit Chillispot(DD-WRT), Freeradius und MySQL unter Ubuntu | /home/zero (at www.zeroathome.de)
<bekks> Chillispot ist seit 2006 tot.
<bekks> Das sucht wirklich keiner mehr :)
<Flash63> jo, war mal in DD-WRT integriert - geht in erster Linie aber um Freeradius usw.
<Web12345> es gibt ja mehrere solcher projekte wie z.B. monowall, pfsense usw. usf. wie lösen die das mit dem Anmelden bzw. wie schalten die letztlich den Client frei via MAC-Adresse?
<bekks> monowall und pfsense sind keine hotspot-ticket-systeme.
<Web12345> ne Benutzeranmeldung mit Name+Passwort und anschließender Anpassung des IPtable-Regelwerks ist ja nicht so aufwendig - die Frage ist nur ob das ausreichern ist...
<Web12345> bekks: man kann sie aber IMHO dazu mißbrauchen
<_moep_> da darfst du das auch scripten
<bekks> Dann mach das doch - und frag den monowall/pfsense Support wie die das machen.
<Web12345> bekks: hm... ich dachte ich würde hier fündig werden, aber anscheinend ist dieses Thema hier nicht von Interesse
<bekks> Richtig. Weil das hier nur Ubuntusupport und nicht monowall/pfsense-Support ist :)
<noxs> sry fuer OT, aber Web12345: http://www.administrator.de/forum/wlan-ticketing-system-gesucht-229825.html
<kubine> Title: WLAN Ticketing-System gesucht - administrator.de (at www.administrator.de)
<herpi> Hey :-)
<PachiriSuu> servus
<smeexs__> hallo , ich wollte ein paar indicatoren wie hier beschrieben entfernen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Die-Indikatoren
<kubine> Title: Unity Desktop › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs__> das hinzufügen hat geklappt , der neue indicator wird angezeigt , das entfernen hat aber nicht geklappt , ich hab zwar die entsprechenden indicatoren entfernt (auf den desktop verschoben) aber leider erden die auch nach einem neustart noch immer angezeigt
<ebuneccar> ich habe mal eine frage. ist schon ubuntu 14.04 reif für otto normalverbraucher oder sollte mann immer warten bis es keine bananenversion mehr ist
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was Otto denn so erwartet und tun möchte.
<ebuneccar> otto möchte nur schönes schnelles computer fürs internet, text verarbeitung und  bilder ansehen, kopieren senden usw.
<bekks> Dann dürften Otto keine Knieschüsse erwarten :)
<ebuneccar> ok otto hat nämlich schon ubuntu 14.04 drauf und mittlerweile zufrieden jedoch weiß er nicht was oben rechts im briefumschlag "verfügbar" zu bedeuten hat. 
<bekks> Was passiert denn, wenn Otto da drauf klickt? :)
<ebuneccar> öffnet sich ottos Email adresse und chatprogramm
<bekks> Ja, das ist der Notifier für Nachrichten.
<bekks> Also nix Wildes.
<ebuneccar> ok
<ebuneccar> otto versteht jetzt. er dachte schon das ubuntu sofort mit anderen User vernetzt
<bekks> :D
<bekks> Nein, tut es nicht :)
<ebuneccar> Danke 
<bekks> Gerngeschehen :)
<ebuneccar> Sag mal bekks kennst du dich auch mit excel gut aus
<bekks> Darf ich meinen Anwalt anrufen? :D
<bekks> Excel hat jetzt nicht ganz so viel mit Ubuntu zu tun :)
<ebuneccar> ich möchte ubuntu auch in meinem tischlerei benutzen und so wie es bekannt ist gibt es keinen guten software für rechnungen usw.  ich würde gerne excel benutzen nur ich muss immer fordfahrende zahlen eingeben wie Rechnungsnummer. dich will ich automatisch einfügen lassen. ist sowas möglich
<bekks> Bestimmt. Nur hast das wirklich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<ebuneccar> ich weiß
<bekks> Ja, daher ist das sicher besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben.
<ebuneccar> mal schaun
<ebuneccar> ich verabschiede mich danke bekks nochmals
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-23
<|Frodo|> bekks: [posts von ebuneccar] warum wollen die alle bloß (mit einem) /Ford/ fahren, warum (insbesondere in einem deutschen chan) nicht VW, BMW oder Mercedes?!?  ;-)   *scnr*
<Dackel> Guten Morgen,ich suche einen neuen Laptop mit Ubuntu, der 4 - 5 Jahre seinen Dienst leisten kann, Taugen die Acer Modelle dafür?
<koegs> taugen ist relativ, ich würd lieber ein Lenovo Thinkpad nehmen mit mattem Display
<Dackel> also sowas in der Art?
<nagetier> ich glaube transportieren möchte man die Acer alle nicht
<Dackel> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+notebooks/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+e531+n4iexge+notebook (zzgl. 128 GB SSD)
<kubine> Title: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531 N4IEXGE Notebook mit Intel Core i7, 4GB, 1000GB, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<Dackel> oder ihn http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/schenker+s403+slim+8an+business+notebook/refcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0
<kubine> Title: Schenker S403 SLIM - 8AN Business Notebook [35,6cm (14"), i7-4500U, 8GB RAM, SSD+HDD, oOS]>>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<nagetier> Dackel, Kompatibilität der Lenovo' kann man hier gut prüfen (ob da auch die ganz aktuellen bei sind kann ich nicht sagen) - http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<kubine> Title: ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<Dackel> Danke schön
<bronsen> in welchem saucy-Paket sind denn die manpages für zsh gelandet? "früher" waren sie im zsh-Paket: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/zsh/filelist aber bei saucy sieht die liste sehr dünn aus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/zsh/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package zsh/precise/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> bronsen: packages.ubuntu.com sollte Dir das sagen können.
<bronsen> bekks: jupp ich finde zsh.1.gz in manpages-pl; leider kann ich kein polnisch
<bronsen> zsh-doc beinhaltet nur die info und hml pages
<bekks> zsh-doc beinhaltet 7 info pages.
<bronsen> ich bitte um Verzeihung, ich überflog nur die Paketbeschreibung und schaute mir nicht an, was wirklich drin ist
<bronsen> wie dem auch sei, ich vermute, dass es in saucy keine manpages für zsh gib
<bekks> Richtig, weil es die info pages gibt.
<bronsen> hachja tut mir leid dass ich meine Naivität so heraushängen lies
<bronsen> ich bin halt noch die manpages aus precise gewohnt
<prem> Frage: Wie lösche ich einen Ordner & sämtliche Berechtiungen dafür?
<prem> oder ist das bei rm -r /ordner schon gegeben?
<k1l> jo, das löscht alles. die berechtigungen natürlich auch. die werden beim anlegen des ordners erst wieder neu erstellt
<bekks> Das Löschen eines Ordners impliziert das Löschen aller Berechtigungen. Wo kein Ordner mehr existiert, extieren auch keine Berechtigungen mehr.
<prem> okay dann ne andere Frage: habe apache2 installiert unter saucy salamander nachdem ich berechtigungen für www erstellt habe um die ordner unter /var/www anlegenen zu können trusty update gemacht und dann konnte www-data wohl nicht mehr auf die ordner zurgreifen habs auch schon versucht neu zu installieren, mit dem ergebnis, dass mir unter localhost/ nur ein leeres directory lsiting angezeigt wird
<geser> bronsen: es scheint eine zsh5.1 manpage in zsh-common zu geben
<bekks> prem: Dann schau deine Apache2 Konfiguration an, die sich von Apache 2.2 zu 2.4 verändert hat
<k1l> prem: www ist ja auch falsch. www-data ist der user 
<prem> k1l: ist richtig, der server jedoch läuft unter www-data der sicherheit wegen habe ich eine extra gruppe www angelegt, dass ich dort ohne root arbeiten kann, würde ich mich in die gruppe www-data selbst mit aufnhemen, dann hätte ich sicherheitslücken
<prem> kil: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du hast die selbe Lücke mit der Gruppe www.
<bekks> User sollten keine Schreibrechte für Services haben. Für Apache gibt es genau dafür das Modul mod_userdir
<prem> okay thx
<wwwolf> bin am verzweifeln mein LVM bootet nicht mehr aber per Live-CD komme ich noch ran. Offensichtlich wird das lvm modul nicht geladen. Finde aber auch keine brauchbare Anleitung wie ich das einbinden kann. :-(
<bekks> prem: Steht übrigens auch in dem gerade von Dir verlinkten Artikel. Lies ihn doch komplett.
<bekks> wwwolf: Was ist denn die Ubuntuversion und die Fehlermeldung?
<prem> bekks: okay danke werde ich machen
<wwwolf> ubuntu Gnome 12.10 er findet die Partition nicht /dev/mapper/root ...
<k1l> prem: hast du wohl chgrp mit chown verwechselt?
<bekks> wwwolf: Was ist die Fehlermeldung? Ich möchte nicht wissen, was du meinst was sie wäre :)
<wwwolf> mom
<wwwolf> entspricht genau dem fehler
<wwwolf> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/GRUB_Bootloader_bootet_nicht_von_LVM_Volume
<kubine> Title: GRUB Bootloader bootet nicht von LVM Volume – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<bekks> wwwolf: Ich möchte die Fehlermeldung wissen und nicht irgendwelche Entsprechungen.
<wwwolf> bin schon im chroot und sehe den gerade nichtt
<bekks> wwwolf: Ohne Fehlermeldung kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.
<wwwolf> denn muss ich nochmal booten ... dauert aber eine minute
<bronsen> geser: danke für den Hinweis, aber leider komme ich da auch nicht weiter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7313259/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> bronsen: "info zsh"
<wwwolf> ohh irgendwas muss ich richtig gemacht haben bin wieder in der shell :-)
<wwwolf> aber der GraKa-treiber muckt ... auf zum nächsten Gefecht :-D
<bronsen> bekks: bitte lass mich doch herausfinden was mit den manpages passiert ist
<TheInfinity> bronsen: google spuckt sehr sehr viele infos mit begründung bei den suchbegriffen man zsh missing aus.
<bekks> bronsen: Ja, lasse ich doch auch.
<deem> wwwolf: du solltest mal updaten. 12.10 ist schon richtig alt
<bekks> Der Support für 12.10 läuft noch in diesem April aus.
<prem> okay mein apache2 problem hat sich erledigt, vielen dank nochmals für eure hilfe :)
<wwwolf> ich wollte 13.10 nutzen aber ATI wollte nicht
<wwwolf> @deem
<wwwolf> die installation ist nur wenige Monate alt
<TheInfinity> bekks: 12.10 ist doch schon tot?
<TheInfinity> bekks: seit 5 tagen.
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: das ändert nichts daran dass es out of support ist. :) non lts werden nicht allzu lange unterstützt.
<wwwolf> 12.10 ist doch lts !??!?!?!?
<musca> nein.
<deem> wwwolf: 12.04 ist lts. 12.10 nicht
<wwwolf> mpf
<wwwolf> ihr macht mich schwach
<k1l> wwwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quantal_Quetzal
<kubine> Title: Quantal Quetzal › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ersten sätze
<deem> wwwolf: wie gesagt. aktualisiere einfach oder instalier dir 12.04. das wird noch ein wenig länger supported
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: steht übrigens auch bei jedem release dran ;)
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases#Unterstuetzt - für die übersicht.
<kubine> Title: Releases › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wwwolf> thx
<wwwolf> sollte aber keine Probleme geben die quellen in der sourcelist einfach abzuändern oder wie sehr ihr das?
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: es gibt keine updates mehr. 12.10 würde ich nicht mehr einsetzen.
<k1l> ja das kann probleme geben
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: und zu 12.04 zurück geht nicht.
<k1l> nutz einfach mal "do-release-upgrade"
<wwwolf> 13.10 ging nicht mit der ATI-Grafik
<wwwolf> also solange eine 14.04 live nicht geht hab ich ej verloren
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: im zweifel musst du 12.04 neu installieren. oder 14.04. und jeweils fehler suchen und beheben.
<wwwolf> :-/ nur wie????
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: xorg log anschauen, nach fehlern suchen, beheben.
<wwwolf> der ganze bildschirm ist voller Dreiecke und jeder versuch auch nur auf "VGA" zukommen ist fehlgeschlagen
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: braucht aber ein paar konsolenkenntnisse.
<wwwolf> ein paar habe ich nur in der fehler suche hab ich mich ab und an etwas schwer ;-)
<Lustiga> tach Barahir und alle
<TheInfinity> du kannst halt auf eine konsole wechseln mit alt strg f1, und dann loslegen. aber schön ist das nicht, da gebe ich dir schon recht.
<wwwolf> ok :-) ein paar mehr Kenntnisse hab ich schon. Die Protokolle finde ich etwas unübersichtlich. Gibt es da irgendwo Tuts zum besseren Verständnis? 
<ans13> Hallo, kann mir hier jemand bei einem Problem mit dem Update von Lubuntu 13.10 auf 14.04 helfen?
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: beim xorg log: (EE) suchen und von daaus zurückgehen wo der fehler ist
<TheInfinity> wwwolf: im zweifel hilft auch mit dem konsolenprogramm pastebinit das ding hochzuladen und hier mal zu posten
<k1l> ans13: was klappt denn nicht?
<ans13> k1l: Waehrend des Updates hat der sich (meiner Meinung nach) voellig grundlos ausgeloggt und dann lief das Update nicht weiter. Viele Pakete sind unvollstaendig installiert und auch apt tut es nicht mehr. Ich hab leider keine Idee, was ich machen koennte und fuer eine Neuinstallation habe ich keine Zeit
<k1l> ans13: ist das system noch an?
<ans13> Ja
<k1l> pack mal folgendes in einen pastebin bitte: "lsb_release -a" "uname -a" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ans13> k1l: http://pastebin.com/gRvnaTtw
<kubine> Title: 13.10-14.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> ok, mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und dann ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ans13> apt funktioniert nicht
<TheInfinity> ans13: die fehlermeldung wäre spannend. :)
<ans13> Ja, die kopiere ich gerade :D
<ans13> apt-get: symbol lookup error: apt-get: undefined symbol: _ZN11CommandLine10GetCommandEPKNS_8DispatchEjPKPKc
<ans13> k1l: Also das kommt bei sudo apt/get update
<TheInfinity> wow. autsch. das ist kein standard-fehler. kommt das auch bei dist-upgrade?
<ans13> Jepp
<deem> ans13: du könntest mal ein upgrade mit aptitude versuchen
<TheInfinity> ans13: ansonsten mal sudo dpkg --configure -a probieren. wenn das nicht klappt: das stunkt nach kaputter libc6 wenn du mich fragst. das wäre … ungesund.
<ans13> Was davon nun?
<deem> ans13: beides :D
<TheInfinity> nacheinander. ;)
<ans13> Okaz, aptitude funktioniert yumindest
<ans13> Ich sollte meine Tastatur wieder auf Deutsch stellen...
<deem> sehr gut. vielleicht bekommst du damit die pakete repariert. aptitude sollte auch ein install -f kennen
<TheInfinity> ans13: das ist schon mal sehr gut, rumfrickeln mit der libc6 wäre kein spaß.
<deem> wobei der dpkg befehl das schon behen sollte
<deem> beheben*
<wwwolf> thx TheInfinity :-)
<TheInfinity> deem: der dürfte bereits installierte und nicht fertig konfigurierte pakete bearbeiten. aber vermutlich sind da ja einige pakete gar nicht erst installiert worden, daher haben wir uns da schon gut ergänzt. :)
<deem> TheInfinity: indeed :)
<ans13> Ja, es sind viele Pakete noch gar nicht installiert, der zieht gerade etwa 1000
<ans13> TheInfinity, deem: Das dist-upgrade scheint jetzt wieder zu laufen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
<TheInfinity> ans13: super. denk aber an den dpkg befehl damit du die pakete alle fertig konfigurierst. :)
<ans13> TheInfinity: Gibt es da denn eine Rückmeldung? Ansonsten hab ich den schon ausgeführt
<TheInfinity> ans13: wenn da nix passiert ist alles super.
<ans13> TheInfinity: Nein, es ist absolut gar nichts passiert
<TheInfinity> ans13: problematisch wirds wenn was passiert und er n fehler schmeisst.
<TheInfinity> ans13: dann ist alles perfekt und du kannst mit apt-get / aptitude weitermachen
<ans13> TheInfinity: Da apt-get wieder funktioniert mache ich das nun auch wieder damit
<deem> ans13: du solltest aber apt-get nutzen. zumindest ist das mein letzter stand, da aptitude wohl probleme mit multiarch hat, aber ob das noch so ist, weiß ich nicht
<ans13> TheInfinity: Okay, mache ich
<mcnesium> Fuchs: hab den server wieder hingekriegt. thx nochmal
<mcnesium> jetzt macht nur noch der mpd komische geräusche: http://pastie.org/private/nomvtzsgiw8sp6mlrn7w - das dürfte eigentlich mit mpd aber nichts zu tun haben. aber gnome-keyring ist gar nicht installiert, weil server. jemand ne idee, wie die meldung da zustande kommen könnte?
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<emlvis> mcnesium, spontan würde ich meinen, dass ist ein bug im gnome-keyring
<emlvis> ggf. wurde vnur nicht das frontend installiert, die bibliothek ansich aber schon
<counter> hi, weiß jemand wie es derzeit bei ubuntu mit Tablet+Notebook Kombi aussieht z.B. bei einem MD 99380 ?
<emlvis> counter, das ist so ein convertible, oder?
<counter> ja, also der screen ist abnehmbar als tablet
<emlvis> counter, erfahrung habe ich damit nicht, aber soweit ich die hardware auf den ersten blick beurteilen kann, sollte es rein theoretisch gehen
<counter> ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel, habe das Gerät nicht
<emlvis> aber die stromsparfunktionen der neueren atom-generation werden bspw. nicht vom linux kernel unterstützt
<counter> aber sowas wäre ganz Praktisch
<emlvis> also laufzeit würde voraussichtlich spartanischer ausfallen
<rosaele> hola
<counter> hm gibt es vielleicht ein modell, welches von ubuntu "gut" unterstützt wird und vielleicht nicht so teuer ist?
<emlvis> counter, vermutlich in 2 - 3 jahren :\
<counter> :\
<ubu> hi
<ubu> vom 12.04 ubuntu den brief oben rechts geht das auch bei 14.04 ?
<ubu> indicator-messages-service...
<ubu> niemand eine ahnung?
<ring0> ubu, geduld. nicht alle sind dauerhaft hier online und 3 min warten ist keine zeit im irc
<ubu> ring0: jop, okay
<ubu> ubudesk: test
<ring0> ubu, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Nachrichten-Indikator
<kubine> Title: Unity Desktop › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ubu, das zugehörige paket sollte indicator-messages heißen. das gibt es auch in 14.04
<ubu> zeigt er bei mir nicht an
<ubu> bei konversation sollte der briief blau sein
<ubu> hat man den jetzt weg gelassen?
<ring0> nein, das existiert weiterhin, das paket existiert auch
<ubu> okay warum fehlt er dann? ;)
<ring0> weil du offensichtlich irgendwas falsch machst
<ubu> muss er aktivietr werden?
<ring0> lies die wiki seite, da ist es erklärt, wie du die indicators konfigurierst
<ubu> ring0: bei der 12.04 ist er einfach da ohne config ist das bei 14.04 auch so?
<ubu> das würde mir shcon reichen
<ring0> lies die wiki seite, ich nutze kein unity
<ubu> ok
<ans13> Hallo, kann mir wer mit Lubuntu 14.04 helfen? Genauer geht es um die Desktopdarstellung mit PCmanFM
<ring0> ans13, beschreib einfach problem möglichst konkret
<ans13> Ich habe zwei Bildschirme und PCmanFM stellt den Hintergrund etc. nur auf einem der beiden Bildschirme da. Außerdem werden die Desktopsymbole mit eher seltsamen Abständen dargestellt
<Hiege> guten abend
<ubu> hi
<Conan174> guten nabend, wie steuert man bei xubuntu das autoatischen einloggen?
<|Frodo|> Conan174: welche xubuntu-version?
<Conan174> 14.04 
<|Frodo|> Conan174: also lightdm!?
<Conan174> öhm, uch glaub ja
<|Frodo|> Conan174: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ans13> Eigentlich nutzt Xubuntu LightDM, ja
<Conan174> müste dan die /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf sein oder?
<Conan174> habs, danke für deine hilfe
<|Frodo|> Conan174: gern
<ubu> |Frodo|: hast du meine frage gelesen?
<Conan174> muss man das menü anwendungsmenü per hand in die liste ziehen?
<|Frodo|> ubu: dein nachrichtenindikator?
<ubudesk> ja genau ne idee?
<ubu> |Frodo|: ja genau ne idee?
<|Frodo|> ubu: ich selbst nutze kein unity, sondern kde. aber ich schau später mal, ob ich was für dich finde. bin erstmal afk -> essen
<ubu> danke
<Hiege> ich habe beschlossen die programmiersprache C zu lernen, und hatte schon angefangen unter windows mit Dev-C++. aber da es mit dem Alten Rechner als Ubuntu Homeserver so gut geklappt hat, habe ich auf einen alten laptop Ubuntu gnome Installiert und wollte halt mit dem system das Programmieren weiter lernen 
<bekks> Das OS hat damit nichts zu tun. :)
<ubu> bekks: moin
<Bongert> heyho
<ubu> bekks: sag mal wie bekomme ich den nachrichten indicator rein unter 14.04 ?
<_moep_> Hiege: du nimmst nen editor deiner wahl,speicherst als .c und jagst gcc drüber oder du nimmst ne IDE wie codeblocks
<_moep_> </glaskugel>
<Hiege> also mit der Konsole einfach alles machen ?
<_moep_> Hiege: geht ja musst du aber nicht
<bekks> ubu: Keine Ahnung. :)
<bekks> Hiege: Die Konsole hat ebenfalls nichts mit "Ich will C lernen" zu tun.
<ubu> okay, scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein die frage...
<ans13> ubu: Was genau ist deine Frage?
<ubudesk> ans13: bei der 12.04 hatte ich oben einen kleinen brief der blau aufleuchtete, dieser ist bei der 14.04 nicht mehr vorhanden...
<ans13> ubudesk: Der Brief ist gar nicht mehr vorhanden? Der leuchtete bei Chatnachrichten auf, oder?
<ubudesk> zum beispiel bei thunderbird
<ubudesk> ja genau
<Hiege> ich werde einfach mal beides testen^^ ich dachte nur es gibt mehrere unterschiedliche wege wie man es lernt
<bekks> Hiege: Betriebssystem und Konsole haben null damit zu tun wie und welche Programmiersprache du lernst.
<ubudesk> ans13: lt. wiki "indicator-messages"
<Hiege> joa da hatte ich vermutlich was mit einander verknüpft was seperat ist ^^
<ans13> ubudesk: Und das ist bei dir auch installiert und wie im Wiki erklärt eingerichtet?
<ubudesk> ans13: wenn ich versuche diesen zu installieren; "indicator-messages ist schon die neueste Version."
<ubudesk> ans13: bei der 12.04 default
<ubudesk> ans13: ich weiß nicht wo ich das einrichten kann
<Geruchsfernsehen> ubudesk: der ist bei 14.04 eigentlich auch default
<ans13> ubudesk: Steht da eigentlich erklärt
<ubudesk> Geruchsfernsehen: sicher? wo ist er hin? ;)
<Geruchsfernsehen> ubudesk: hast du mal geschaut ob in usr/share/indicators/massages einträge vorhanden sind?
<ubudesk> moment
<Geruchsfernsehen> *messages
<ubudesk> nicht für konversation, ist das relevant wenn das icon fehlt?
<Geruchsfernsehen> also bei mir ist da Thunderbird und emphaty drin
<ubudesk> genau
<Geruchsfernsehen> damit funktioniert zumindest thunderbird bei mir
<ubudesk> http://snag.gy/QcUFp.jpg
<Geruchsfernsehen> so siehts bei mir auch aus
<ubudesk> Geruchsfernsehen: wenn du den pc neu startest hast du dann oben rechts den brief drin?
<ubudesk> unabhängig von thunderbird also ob es offen ist
<Geruchsfernsehen> müsste ich kurz ausprobieren, habe thunderbird im autostart ;)
<ubudesk> Geruchsfernsehen: schau mal: http://snag.gy/fIlu9.jpg
<ubudesk> hmpf
<Geruchsfernsehen> hattest du die anderen indicators vorher auch schon an?
<ans13> ubudesk: Ist die Anzeige von dem Indicator überhaupt aktiviert?
<Geruchsfernsehen> also last und wetter
<ubudesk> ans13: ich weiß nicht wo ich nachschauen soll..
<ubudesk> Geruchsfernsehen: nein die habe ich hinzugefügt
<ans13> ubudesk: Da, wo du auch die anderen hinzufügst
<ubudesk> ans13: ganz normale install über das terminal
<ubudesk> raff ich nicht warum er nicht erscheint...
<ubudesk> Geruchsfernsehen: sage mal über das dash board thunderbird öffnen sollte doch kein problem darstellen oder?
<jokrebel> was fehlt?
<Geruchsfernsehen> ubudesk: wusste nicht warum
<ubudesk> hm
<Geruchsfernsehen> schon mal versucht das Paket "indicator-messages" zu deinstallieren und nochmal neu zu installieren?
<ubudesk> ne
<ubudesk> ich schau mal eben auf dem lappy meines vaters ob dort auch das icon fehlt
<ubudesk> fehlt da auch...
<ubudesk> öhm wir haben auf beiden systemen zuvor die 12.04 drauf gehabt, und über f8 neu installiert, dort hat man mehrere optionen zum beispiel 14.04. und 12.04. zugleich und sonstige optionen
<ubudesk> dort habe ich die option 12.04 löschen und 12.04 neu installieren obwohl es die 14.04 wahr?
<ubudesk> ist das jemanden aufgefallen?
<ubudesk> das ein scheiß..
<Geruchsfernsehen> ubudesk: aber du hast jetzt 14.04 drauf oder?
<ubudesk> ja
<ubudesk> ist dir dieser bug aufgefallen?
<Geruchsfernsehen> muss zugeben nein
<ubudesk> hmpf
<Geruchsfernsehen> hab ich mir aber auch nciht wirklich druchgelsen da ich selbst partitioniert habe
<ubudesk> okay
<ubudesk> so hab installiert ich satrte mal neu
<Geruchsfernsehen> k
<ubu> Geruchsfernsehen: mal schauen ob es dann geht
<ubu> Geruchsfernsehen: nö kommt nicht ;(
<jokrebel> ubu: Wie bitte? ""21:05 < ubudesk> dort habe ich die option 12.04 löschen und 12.04 neu installieren obwohl es die 14.04 wahr?"" kannst da bitte mal nen Screenshot von zeigen?
<Geruchsfernsehen> ubu: schade
<ubu> jokrebel: ist nun schlecht...
<ubu> jokrebel: aber auf zwei systemen
<ubu> hatte mit meinem dad das zusammen installiert
<ubu> jeder ne dvd und ab gings..
<jokrebel> ubu: Und was "ist nun schlecht" das zu zeigen?
<ubu> öhm weil ich das nicht für wichtig gehalten habe..es hatte mich bloß ein wenig verwundert
<ubu> jokrebel: um das erneut zu zeigen müsste ich ja als erstes 12.04 wieder installieren
<ubu> md5sum war okay...
<jokrebel> ja dann... meld es an die Entwickler wenn dem so war.
<ubu> jokrebel: hatte nur gedacht das ich mir was beim installen versaut habe, weil wie oben erwähnt mein messages indicator nicht angeziegt wird
<ubu> das ist eigentlich mien problem...
<jokrebel> ubu: Und wo ist da dann der Zusammenhang zu "der Installer zeigte 12.04 anstatt 14.04"? Oder hab ich das jetzt missverstanden?
<ubu> nein nein schon richtig verstanden gibt wahrscheinlich kein zusammehang
<jokrebel> ubu: ...und mag durchaus sein, dass sich mit den Indicatoren was verändert hat und man da vielleicht noch was neu/nach installieren muss.
<ubu> jokrebel: genau aber der Geruchsfernsehen sagt es sei default ...
<ubu> wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe...
<Geruchsfernsehen> ubu: war zumindest bei mir. habe aber auch kein update sondern neuinstallation gemacht.
<ubu> ^
<ubu> erstmal eine rauchen, argh der wurm drin
<ans13> Wie kann ich bei Lubuntu mit PCManFM den Desktop so darstellen lassen, dass das Hintergrundbild auf zwei Bildschirmen angezeigt wird? Bei mir wird das nur auf einem angezeigt und bei dem anderen nur hinter dem Panel und hinter Conky. Außerdem werden die Symbole bei mir nicht wie sonst üblich einfach untereinander aufgelistet sondern nach einer mir nicht verständlichen Ordnung. Hier ein Screenshot: http://picload.org/image/llrraow/2014-04-23-
<ubu> pic geht nicht
<Hiege> macht es gut 
<ghostcube> hi, ich hab folgende /etc/default/grub datei gebastelt
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/9106085
<kubine> Title: #9106085 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<ghostcube> aber der kernel nimmt weiterhin quiet splash und nur forcepae
<ghostcube> die von mir geänderten sachen jucken den kernel gar nicht
<ghostcube> jemand ne idee=
<k1l_> update-grub gefahren?
<ghostcube> ja
<ghostcube> ich peils nich so ganz
<k1l_> das kannste dann auch direkt überprüfen ob der das in die /boot/grub/grub.cfg geschrieben wurde
<Rochvellon> mir hat es mal geholfen, ein leerzeichen nach dem ersten " zu setzen
<k1l_> versuch mal sonst nosplash
<ghostcube> ja ich habs nochmal geschreiben und auch mal mit leerzeichen hinterm "
<ghostcube> jetzt is zuindest nosplash mal im grib.cfg
<ghostcube> grub
<ghostcube> ich test mmal
<ghostcube> nosplash ging 
<ubu> ubudesk: 
<ubudesk> ubu: 
<ubu> ubudesk: 
<ubu> ubudesk: 
<ppq> selbstgespräche? :)
<ubu> message indicator test
<ubu> :)
<ppq> ok
<ubu> ubudesk: 
<ubudesk> ubu: 
<ubudesk> ppq: ne idee wo ich das einstellen muss damit der brief beim indicator blau wird?
<ppq> keine ahnung, bei mir wird der brief nur blau, wenn thunderbird das veranlasst
<ppq> kommt wohl auf deinen irc client an, ob der das unterstützt
<ubudesk> ppq: welche version?
<ppq> wovon?
<ubudesk> also ubuntu
<ppq> xubuntu 14.04
<ubudesk> okay
<ubudesk> ubuntu 12.04 konnte das bei konversation
<ubudesk> 14.04 nun nicht mehr...
<ppq> tragisch
<ubudesk> hehe ;)
<ubudesk> omg..
<ubudesk> okay lassen wir das...
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-24
<felsenhower_> Hallo
<felsenhower_> Ich bräcuhte mal kurz Hilfe.
<felsenhower_> Ich habe grad Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installiert und versuche gerade, eine Festplatte neu zu formatieren
<felsenhower_> Die Platte ist ca. 150 GB groß, leer und mit FAT32 formatiert
<felsenhower_> jetzt wollte ich sie mit mkfs neu formatieren, weil die Clustergröße auf 32 KB war, ich aber 4 KB will
<felsenhower_> Der Befehl, den ich verwendet habe, ist:
<felsenhower_> "sudo mkfs.vfat -c -F 32 -S 4096 /dev/sda5
<felsenhower_> Ist s normal, dass es keine Fortschrittsanzeige gibt?
<felsenhower_> der brütet schon ne Weile und der Rechner ist stark ausgelastet
<memcmp> felsenhower_: sudo mkfs.vfat -C 32K /dev/sdx
<memcmp> felsenhower_: versuch gross C, kein c ist ein verify
<memcmp> *klein
<felsenhower_> was bedeutet das?
<memcmp> sudo mkfs.vfat -C 4096 /dev/sda5
<memcmp> versuch mal das
<felsenhower_> oh. Ich hätt's nich für möglich gehalten. Er ist gerade fertig. Er hat bestimmt vor 2 Stunden angefangen
<memcmp> ja eben, die option -c bedeutet "Check the device for bad blocks before creating the file system."
<felsenhower_> Laut Manual ist -S die Größe in Byte pro logische Einheit
<felsenhower_> das ist doch Deutsch für Clustergröße, oder?
<felsenhower_> nich, dass ich da was falsches verwendet habe
<memcmp> da gibt's offenbar verschiedene versionen von mkfs.*
<memcmp> aber ja, du hast recht.
<memcmp> doch das -c hättest sparen können :-)
<felsenhower_> nagut
<felsenhower_> schadet ja nix
<felsenhower_> im nachhinein
<felsenhower_> danke :)
<memcmp> np
<felsenhower_> Hätte noch ne kleine Frage. Mich nervt es, dass immer, wenn ich boote, meine NTFS-Laufwerke in der Anwendungsleiste angezeigt werden.
<felsenhower_> Kann ich das abstellen, indem ich nen Eintrag in /etc/fstab mache und als Mount-Point "none" angebe, oder geht das auch einfacher?
<memcmp> felsenhower_: du meinst im unity launcher?
<k1l> rechte maus: aus starter entfernen
<felsenhower_> Das ist aber nicht für Immer
<memcmp> felsenhower_: versuch's mal da: http://askubuntu.com/questions/352790/how-can-i-hide-mounted-drives-from-unity-launcher
<kubine> Title: 13.04 - How can I hide mounted drives from Unity Launcher? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<felsenhower_> beim nächsten Start ist es dann wieder da
<felsenhower_> die gemounteten Geräte werden auch nich links angezeigt. So soll es ja auch sein
<felsenhower_> jedenfalls, wenn ich nen speziellen mount point definiere
<felsenhower_> Aber die NTFS-Geräte werden ja normal nicht gemountet
<felsenhower_> kann ich die nur für immer entfernen, /wenn/ ich sie mounte?
<memcmp> felsenhower_: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Devices blacklist "['UUID of your mount']"
<felsenhower_> Aaah, thx
<felsenhower_> Aber ich kann die dann noch über mount /dev/sdax mounten, ne?
<memcmp> ja
<felsenhower_> ok, danke
<memcmp> und falls du diese blacklist einträge wieder verwerfen möchtest: gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Devices blacklist
<felsenhower_> hab das grad ausprobiert
<felsenhower_> und es klappt nicht
<felsenhower_> die UUID ist "7C9AA1829AA13992"
<felsenhower_> er meckert über das C an zweiter Stelle
<felsenhower_> will eine Zahl haben
<felsenhower_> ok, hat sich erledigt. Hab mir dconf-editor runtergeladen, der hat das hingekriegt
<felsenhower_> Schönen Tag noch euch allen
<NTQ1> Hi. Ich habe bei Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 manchmal nach dem Aufwecken aus dem Standbz das Problem, dass meine Tastatur ploetzlich auf Englisch umgestellt ist. Beheben kann ich es irgendwie nur, wenn ich wieder ins Standbz gehe. Oben im Panel steht auch immer noch de
<NTQ1> Ah, moment. Wenn ich kurz auf Englisch und dann wieder auf de umstelle, dann geht es auch: äöüß. Trotzdem komisch
<SirDidi> Hej Hej :) Ich hab gerade gnome-shell installiert, allerdings taucht die option nun nicht in lightDM und auch nicht in gdm auf gnome zu nutzen...
<SirDidi> ich hab es via "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" installiert weil ich nicht den ganzen gnome-desktop haben wollte
<dane_0542> Es gibt ein Metapaket: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop", dass sollte die Gnome Shell als Default WM aktivieren
<bekks> Genau das wollte er ja nicht.
<SirDidi> habs mit Hilfe nun gefunden man muss wohl noch gnome-session extra installieren
<dane_0542> Okay. Allerdings bringt das Metapaket nicht soviel mehr mit wie du vermutlich denkst.
<dane_0542> Außer Systemprogrammen, Hintergrundbildchen, Empathy, Texteditor und ein paar Systemprogramme ...
<SirDidi> dane_0542, ah okay... aber geht ja nun auch ohne :)
<dane_0542> SirDidi Ja klar - Wenn du eigene Programme installieren willst. Wenn du gnome-shell nur ausprobieren möchtest, ist sie ohne die Programme nur sehr beschränkt nutzbar.
<SirDidi> dane_0542, das stimmt wohl
<Solcero> Moin, ich hab mit tar ein backup von meinem system gemacht. Hab per Live CD alles auf ne neue Festpkatte gepackt, fstab angepasst, und mit chroot grup per update-grub installiert - bekomme aber die meldung operating System missing - jemand ne idee? 
<koegs> Solcero: update-grub oder grub-install?
<Solcero> update_grup
<deem> Solcero: du hast vermutlich vergessen den bootloader in den mbr zu schreriben
<deem> schreiben*
<koegs> Solcero: da fehlt vorher ein grub-install
<Solcero> deem botflag sehe ich
<deem> Solcero: das ist irrelevant. das bootflag wird unter linux nicht genutzt
<koegs> bootflag ist was anderes, du musst schon grub in den mbr der festplatte installieren, wahrscheinlich /dev/sda
<Solcero> koegs probier ich sofort - danach aber trotzdem update_grub?
<bekks> Erstmal grub-install, dann update-grub
<bekks> !grub2 | Solcero 
<bekks> !grub2 > Solcero 
<kubine> Solcero: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Solcero> OK vielen dank 
<felsenhower_> Hallo, bin wieder da.
<felsenhower_> Ich hab feststellen müssen, dass die FAT32-Partition, die ich vorhin erstellt habe, und unter Ubuntu perfekt läuft, unter Windows nicht erkannt wird. Irgendwelche Ideen?
<juergen_> Hallo, habe folgendes Problem: Bei einlegen einer gebrannten Audio-CD kommt der Hinweis: Audio-CD kann nicht eingehängt werden DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<juergen_>  gvfs-backends ist installiert
<juergen_> andere Audio-CD's funktionieren, nur die nicht
<juergen_> Achja: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Rochvellon> funktioniert die cd denn in einem anderen system?
<juergen_> ja, unter XP (habe vor ca. 2 Wochen auf Ubuntu umgestellt) ist die CD gelaufen
<juergen_> Kann es vielleicht irgend etwas mit den Codecs zu tun haben?
<juergen_> Das interessante ist ja, dass eine gekaufte Audio-CD normal erkannt wird.
<Rochvellon> jo, habs auch gelesen, dass manche medien probleme machen. aber bisher habe ich noch nicht wirklich eine lösung diesbezüglich gefunden
<Mundus> Hi, ich schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen und wollte das Spiel "Der Planer 1" unter Wine zum Laufen bekommen... Leider funktioniert es nicht bzw. er öffnet die dosbox und dann schließt er diese sofort wieder...
<Mundus> Die Meldungen, die ich in der Konsole erhalte, würde ich gerne mit pastebinit ausleiten, gelingt mir aber auch nicht ;)
<weissbier> moin
<weissbier> ich habe ein problem mit meinem xubuntu, nach dem upgraden auf 14.04 sind alle icons kapott
<weissbier> gtk-update-icon-cache habe ich schon mehrfach ausgeführt
<holzform> hi kann mir jemand helfen epson sx 218 treiber für scannen zu insatllieren habe ubuntu 14,4
<Rochvellon> juergen_: etwas genaueres fand ich bisher nicht aber es könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass das dateisystem auf dem datenträger nicht mehr in ordnung ist. hast du die möglichkeit, die cd in einem anderen system auszulesen und die daten auf eine andere cd zu kopieren?
<juergen_> Leider habe ich die Möglichkeit nicht.
<juergen_> ich mache jetzt mal ein Update auf 14.04 in der Hoffnung dass damit das Problem gelöst ist.
<holzform> hi kann mir jemand helfen epson sx 218 treiber für scannen zu insatllieren habe ubuntu 14,4
<|Frodo|> Rochvellon: es ist doch eine audio-CD? sprich, da gibt es gar kein klassisches dateisystem.
<juergen_> @Frodo und Rochvellon: also evtl. doch ein Codec-Problem?
<|Frodo|> *arg* warum kann die heutige jugend, insbesondere "holzform" nicht mal wenigstens ein paar minuten warten? warum macht man sich die mühe, für diese leute zu recherchieren?!?  :-((
<|Frodo|> juergen_: wenns ne "echte" audio-CD ist, ist das format der daten genormt und sollte problemlos unter linux laufen; vorausgesetzt die CD ist physikalisch in ordnung. wenns allerdings eine "unCD" ist, also mit DRM verseucht und absichtlich nicht der Norm eentsprechend, kann es probleme geben
<Rochvellon> ist immer schwierig zu sagen, woran es liegen könnte. nach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/397350 könnte es aber auch schon ausreichen, das optische laufwerk im bios auf "compatibility mode" umzustellen
<kubine> Title: Bug #397350 “unable to play audio CDs on SATA dvd/cd player” : Bugs : “glib2.0” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<juergen_> also der ursprung sind umgewandelte youtube videos im mp3-Format die ich per real-Player auf CD gebrannt habe. Wie gesagt, unter Windows xp hat das alles gut geklappt
<juergen_> ich mache gerade das update auf 14.04. Somit kann ich nicht im bios nachschauen
<weissbier> meh
<Hiege> guten abend
<jokrebel_> Hiege: Hi
<feliwir> Hilfe bitte :D
<feliwir> das Update auf 14.04 hat mir mein System zerrissen -.-
<feliwir> boot-repair versagt ebenfalls kläglich
<feliwir> Folgendes Setup: 2 SSD's 1 HDD (auf den beiden SSD'S Ubuntu/Windows 8)
<feliwir> nun hat boot-repair mir anscheinend grub auf der SSD mit Windows installiert --> win bootet nicht mehr, aber ubuntu bootet wieder
<feliwir> irgendwelche ideen wie ich das fixen kann?
<NTQ1> feliwir: Da musst du wohl besser in einem Windows-IRC nachfragen, falls es sowas gibt.
<feliwir> eh aber ich kann es doch nur aus Ubuntu fixen
<feliwir> kann mit grub auf der ubuntu ssd immer noch windows starten
<feliwir> das war aber vorher nicht so und ist auch nicht gerade praktisch
<NTQ1> Wo ist dann das Problem? In der Eingabeaufforderung von windows muss man nur irgendeinen befehl eingeben und schon installiert es sich wieder seinen bootloader von selbst.
<feliwir> wenn ich meine windows festplatte starte komme ich direkt in den grub rescue mode
<TheInfinity> feliwir: das ist tatsächlich ein windows problem, du willst ja den windows bootloader scheinbar wieder. und das nächste mal beim grub installieren n ziel angeben wenn du das nicht auf sda haben willst,
<feliwir> ich hab boot-repair nur wegen ubuntu laufen lassen müssen -.-
<ring0> was ist denn boot-repair?
<feliwir> ein program für linux ^^
<TheInfinity> feliwir: joa, aber du hast grub scheinbar ans falsche ziel installiert so dass du deinen windows bootsektor überschrieben hast.
<feliwir> hab ich von einer livecd gestartet
<TheInfinity> feliwir: und scheinbar kannst du ja von dem installierten grub windows starten?
<feliwir> ja
<ring0> boot-repair ist kein ubuntu programm. keine ahnung was es macht und wie
<feliwir> ich sagte es ist ein linux program -.-
<feliwir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kubine> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> aha, wenn du hilfe willst, solltest du ein wenig kooperativer sein und dir nicht alle infos aus der nase ziehen lassen
<TheInfinity> feliwir: was hindert dich daran das dann auch immer über grub zu machen? :)
<feliwir> naja ich will standardmäßig in windows starten und nicht den umweg über die ubuntu festplatte machen
<TheInfinity> feliwir: dann musst du die windows cd rauskramen und das damit machen. und das nächste mal grub manuell auf sdb installieren statt die 1 klick lösung zu nehmen.
<feliwir> die windows cd repariert das dann oder wird gleich alles komplett neu aufgesetzt?
<TheInfinity> feliwir: je nachdem was du da machst. ich hab kA von windows. ich weiss dass es geht, aber habe kA wie. :)
<feliwir> okay danke ich versuchs mal
<TheInfinity> mach vorher backups.
<TheInfinity> bei so operationen schrottet man sich schneller sein system als einem lieb ist,
<NTQ1> Hi Leute. Kann ich es irgendwie verhindern, dass Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 automatisch meinen externen Bildschirm aktiviert, sobald ich den VGA-Stecker einstecke? Ich möchte das gerne selbst über xrandr machen, weil die automatische Umstellung das falsch macht.
<jokrebel_> NTQ1: Das VGA eigentlich gar nicht Hotplugfähig ist (auch wenn meist nichts kaputt geht) weißt Du aber schon?
<bekks> Wieso sollte VGA das nicht sein?
<NTQ1> Nein, weiß ich nicht. Aber das ging schon mit meinem 486er damals. das sind doch nur analoge signale und ein paar digitale zum feststellen des bildschirms.
<bekks> Ich kann in voller Fahrt einen Monitor anstöpseln und wieder abziehen - wie bei DVI und HDMI auch.
<NTQ1> Warum diskutieren wir überhaupt darüber?
<NTQ1> Ach, ich seh grad mein handy ist ja auch im IRC.
<jokrebel_> wenn man das aber im laufenden Betrieb macht, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn er dann falsch erkannt wird und "...die automatische Umstellung das falsch macht."
<jokrebel_> und ja - ich mach das auch ab und an.
<NTQ1> Okay, um es genauer zu sagen. Erstens soll der Bildschirm links vom Hauptbildschirm erscheinen. Und zweitens bleibt der interne Bildschirm schwarz, wenn ich den externen nach links schiebe in den Anzeige-Einstellungen. xrandr hat keine Probleme damit.
<NTQ1> Und das ist kein problem mit dem Hotpluggin. ich frage mich, wo du diese Information her nimmst.
<jokrebel_> da gibt es auserdem je nach Laptop auch noch Tasten(kombinationen) mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen wie zB. "nur eigener Screen" - "nur externer" - "beide geklont"..
<NTQ1> Was soll mir das jetzt helfen? Ich will eigentlich nur, dass Ubuntu nicht automatisch den Desktop den externen Bildschirm erweitert oder klont. Es soll einfach nichts tun, wenn ich ihn einstecke oder den Laptop auf die Dockingstation stelle.
<jokrebel_> naja - wenn ich meinen großen Externen Monitor ans Laptop anstöpsle (oder auch ein anderes an nen Beamer) verhält sich das unter Umständen unterschiedlich; je nach dem, ob ich es "hotplug(e)" oder halt erst anstecke und dann hochfahren lasse.
<NTQ1> Das hab ich auch schon gemerkt. wenn ich den externen Bildschirm schon beim Hochfahren angesteckt habe, dann macht er ihn meistens als Hauptbildschirm, wenn er überhaupt irgendwas macht. So ganz rund läuft das ganze wegen Optimus eh noch nicht. Aber gerade deswegen möchte ich, dass Ubuntu nicht selbst etwas ändern
<jokrebel_> NTQ1: Dann schalte es per Fn+Monitorkey ab, wenn Dein Rechner das zuläst. Das muss nicht zwingend von Ubuntu aus geregelt werden (bzw. überhaupt möglich sein)
<NTQ1> Gerade habe ich auch so ein Geisterfenster auf meinem Desktop, das nicht weg geht. Da ist jetzt nur noch der Rahmen zu sehen und verschieben oder in den Hintergrund bringen ist nicht möglich. ^^ Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.
<Hiege> gut n8
<PeekRun> nabend!
<PeekRun> kann mir jemand helfen, bei meinem apparmor + dhcp +bind9 problem?
<ring0> damit unattended-upgrades läuft muss APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1"; in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic gesetzt sein, korrekt?
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-25
<djboom> irc://irc.tstracker.to/ts-tracker
<ans13> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit Lubuntu 14.04 helfen? PCManFm stellt Hintergrundbild und Desktopicons nicht richtig dar, ich finde den Fehler leider nicht. Ich habe zwei Bildschirme, es sieht aktuell so aus: https://db.tt/YRK9zXk0
<tuorwork> ans13: hast du das Bild selber noch bearbeitet oder sieht das genau so aus?
<ans13> Die Verpixelungen hab ich ergänzt
<ans13> tuorwork: Die schwarze Fläche rechts sollte allerdings das Hintergrundbild sein und die Ordner etc. links sollten normal untereinander angeordnet werden
<tuorwork> ans13: Hast du den neu eingerichtet oder updatet?
<ans13> tuorwork: Nach dem Update von 13.10 auf 14.04 war das so
<tuorwork> in welchem format ist dein gintergrunfbild?
<tuorwork> ans13: *hintergrundbild
<ans13> tuorwork: .png
<tuorwork> dann muss dir jemand anderer helfen. sry
<ans13> tuorwork: Bei .jpg ist es aber das selbe Problem... Danke trotzdem :)
<janmalte> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wine unter Ubuntu 14.04-amd64 zu installieren? Ich bekomme immer unlösbare Abhängigkeiten zu liblcms2-2
<k1l> das sollte funktionieren. es sei denn du nutzt fremdpakete oder PPAs die da querfunken
<leszek> hi
<stareye> ich habe ne komisch frage habe reactos auf virtaulbox installiert komme per vnc nicht da drauf kann sein das mein ubuntu server das verweigert?
<stareye> der vnc server läuft
<bekks> Ja.
<stareye> da läuft tightvncserevr auf dem ubuntu server soll ich den killen?
<bekks> Nö.
<stareye> bekks: firewall
<bekks> Erstmal musst du ein bisschen genauer werden: welches Ubuntu hast Du, welche vbox Version, hast du das passende Extension Pack installiert, wo läuft "der vnc server"?
<TheInfinity> stareye: das hängt davon ab wie die vm konfiguriert ist. die muss nun mal irgendwie von aussen erreichbar sein.
<bekks> Was soll "firewall" in diesem Zusammenhang als einzelnes Wort bedeuten?
<stareye> ich hab als netzwerk brücke und auf dem host ist reactos
<bekks> Falsch.
<TheInfinity> stareye: (und wenn der server im netz steht solltest du never ever vnc direkt nutzen)
<bekks> Auf dem Host ist Ubuntu, und im Gast läuft Reactos.
<bekks> So hast du das vorhin erklärt.
<stareye> ist hier hinter router
<bekks> Da du lokal arbeitest ist der Router völlig egal.
<stareye> es ist tightvncserver
<stareye> ok
<TheInfinity> bekks: nicht ganz, im netz hätte er n ssh tunnel nutzen müssen, hinter nem router darf er direkt verbinden. :)
<koegs> mit seinen halbsätzen kommt man ja nicht weit...
<bekks> stareye: Ganz langsam :) WO läuft der tightvncserver - auf Ubuntu oder auf ReactOS?
<stareye> bekks: extra auf dem ubuntu server und dann auch auf dem vm reacts
<bekks> stareye: Ganze Sätze. Ab sofort.
<bekks> stareye: Sonst kein Support mehr von mir.
<koegs> es gibt drei Möglichkeiten: 1. RDP-Funktionalität von Virtualbox zum steuern des Guest, 2. VNC im Guest (in dem fall ReactOS) installieren oder VNC auf dem Server laufen lassen und diesen fernsteuern
<stareye> genau
<bekks> stareye: Weisst Du was "ganze Sätze" sind?
<stareye> na klar
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<bekks> Viel Spass, wer auch immer dich supporten will.
<stareye> bekks: deshalb mag ich kein Unix oder linux
<bekks> Ja, Linux oder Unix sind schuld, dass dich keiner versteht, weil Du nicht inder Lage bist, grammatikalisch halbwegs vollständige Sätze zu bilden.
<k1l> stareye: lies dir bitte mal das durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntuusers/Moderatoren/Richtig_fragen  und überdenke deine haltung den supportern hier gegenüber, die das ehrenamtlich machen.
<tuorwork> hi, kann man gnome-keyring zusammen mit dem von kde verwenden? (mein NM-applet will gnome-key.. und ich schaue mir gerade Kontact an. Ist eigentlich noch cool. moechte nur nicht 100 orte wo meine pws gespeichert werden..)
<leszek> tuorwork: du kannst beide parallel verwenden
<leszek> meines wissens nach sollten die auch ziemlich getrennt voneinander arbeiten. Also gnome programm X mit gnome-keyring und kde programm y mit kwallet
<leszek> aber selber getestet habe ich das nicht
<tuorwork> leszek: ja nebeneinander geht kann man sie schon verwenden. Dachte nur waer huebscher wenn sie beide die selben daten verwenden.
<leszek> tuorwork: dafür fehlt wohl eine standard api die beide frameworks verwenden
<tuorwork> leszek: ok. schade. 
<tuorwork> thx
<derneue31> hallo . ist das vlc problem ein bekanntes? Er sagt mir ich müsse pulseaudio udgraden.hab überall geschut und alles versucht aber das problem besteht weiterhin. ich bleibe bei der version 2.0 und schaffe es nicht das ding zu upgraden. kann mir da jemand wenigstens nen tip geben?
<bekks> "das vlc problem"?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<derneue31> ja immer wenn ich meine videos abspielen will haackt alles. ubuntu 12.04 lts
<bekks> Und wie versuchst du das upgrade?
<derneue31> über das terminal. hab bei der ubuntu hilfe nachgesehen. muss ne ppa hinzufügen. hab ich gemacht . dann wieder update durchgeführt. er hat auch nen haufen neue dateien geladen aber das problem besteht weiterhin
<derneue31> wenn ich dann pulseaudio --version eingebe steht da immernoch 2.0
<bekks> Was erwartest du? :)
<derneue31> das ich, denn vorher ging das abspielen meiner videos fehler und ruckelfrei, die wieder abspielen kann
<bekks> Und was hat das mit der Pulseaudio version 2.0 zu tun?
<derneue31> vlc sagt mir ich solle pulseaudio upgraden
<bekks> Kannst du diese ganzen Meldungen mal in einen Pastebin packen bitte?
<derneue31> ich bin der neue und weiß quasie nicht was du meinst... ruckelnde videos, abbrechen der wiedergabe mit der meldung. quallitätsverlust beim abspielen. vlc hat festgestellt das pulseaudio auf vesrion 3.0 upgegradet werden muss.
<derneue31> und dann lädt mein rechner sich tod. hängt sich fast auf dabei
<leszek> derneue31: mir ist es bekannt. Das hat was mit der Umstellung von irq scheduling of timer based scheduling in pulseaudio zu tun. Die neuen pulseaudio versionen und alsa treiber haben das weitestgehend gefixt
<derneue31> also alsa auf den neusten stand bringen und das ding wäre gegessen?
<bekks> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<leszek> derneue31: das ist nicht so einfach. Bräuchtest nen neuen kernel dafür
<derneue31> die hab ich ja im update bekommen... waren 27,7 mb.
<leszek> irgendwie scheint hier auch nix für precise mehr zu sein: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/pulse-testing
<leszek> derneue31: wie sieht es denn damit aus, wenn du in vlc einfach mal auf alsa als ausgabemodul setzst ? 
<leszek> da sollte der zumindest nicht meckern, auch wenn es dann über die alsa-pulse bridge dann doch wieder über pulseaudio quasi wiedergegeben wird
<derneue31> das selbe in grün. mir viel auf das es erst seid dem kernel update solch meldungen gibt.
<leszek> derneue31: sprich mit dem alten kernel funktioniert es ? Dann nutze doch den älteren
<derneue31> dann läuft mein system aber nicht mehr optimal. ich kanns aber mal versuchen... wie kann ich denn die alte kernel wieder herstellen?
<leszek> derneue31: der sollte doch nicht entfernt worden sein. Sprich im Bootmenü sollte der noch auftauchen
<holzform> hi gibt es eine alternative zu ubuntu one zum datenspeichern
<bekks> Dutzende.
<memcpy> wird ubuntu one nicht eh abgestellt?
<leszek> holzform: es gibt zahlreiche. Ich nutze dropbox und owncloud. Wobei ich mir dafür extra mein altes netbook zum server umfunktioniert habe
<derneue31> bootmenü? ich hab ubuntu als einziges laufen und habe kein bootmenü. ich hab leider nicht so viel ahnung bis jetzt. bin vor 4 wochen erst zu ubuntu gewechselt.
<bekks> memcpy: fileservices ja, SSO nicht.
<leszek> memcpy: der datei speicherdienst von ubuntu one wird eingestellt und mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch ubuntu one music
<leszek> derneue31: kurz nach den bios meldungen bevor das ubuntu logo kommt kannst du dann mit der Escape taste das bootmenu aufrufen und dort sollten dann auch die alten kernel zum booten bereitstehen
<derneue31> DANKE
<derneue31> ich werd das gleich mal ausprobieren.
<setra> hallo leute, ich möchte gern von meinem system so wie ich es jetzt aufgesetzt habe ein installierbares medium und einen live usb stick generieren. 
<leszek> setra: dafür gab es mal tools wie ubuntu reconstructor und remastersys(ich glaube die sind beide aber eingestellt). Generell würde dieser live usb stick dann aber nicht wirklich live sein, da benutzername und passwort von deinem installierten system stammen würden.
<setra> leszek, hi, ja deshalb bin ich hier, alle tools sind sogut wie eingestellt und wie mach ich das nun? wo fange ich an?
<leszek> setra: dies ist zwar alt dennoch ganz brauchbar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LiveCD_manuell_remastern . Jedoch beschäftigt sich dies mit dem remastern einer vorhandenen ubuntu live cd was ich auch erstmal empfehlen würde. Ansonsten müsstest du quellcode lesen und schauen wie remastersys oder ubuntu reconstructor das gemacht haben und versuchen, dass nachzuvollziehen. Außerdem gibt es auch noch relinux: https://launchpad.net/relinux und 
<leszek> eine inoffizielle fortsetzung des remastersys codes hier: http://system-imaging.blogspot.de/ . So ich bin jetzt aber essen ;) 
<setra> leszek, thx
<setra> hi hab noch ein etwas verzwicktes bluetooth problem
<setra> nämlich ich habe blueman  installiert ... funkt. bluetooth paired und connected. Audio profile stellt aber keinen stream zur verfügung. bzw. im log steht immer pulseaudio module device not found
<geser> vermisst es vielleicht das Paket "pulseaudio-module-bluetooth"?
<setra> Hallo, Kann mir jemand mit Bluetooth helfen, denn bei mir is alles nur so halb am Leben und funktionieren tut gar nix
<setra> Das Thema is pulseaudio, das das Modul Bluetooth device nicht finden kann. ich hab jetzt schon so einiges reinstalliert, deinstalliert, aber ich bin immer am gleichen stand, egal was ich tue. 
<setra> Das Headset profil oder auch das Advanced Audio Profile wird nicht mit pulseaudio verbunden.
<tuorwork> hi, ich moechte von einer zeile alles "weggrepen" was in einer klammer steht. also zB: asdf(lk)asdf --> asdfasdf
<tuorwork> ich dachte das sollte so gehen: egrep '\(.*?\)'
<geser> sed wären besser dafür geeignet, grep sucht nur
<tuorwork> geser: ok thx! :)
<tuorwork> geser: sed 's/\(.*?\)//g' was mach ich falsch?
<kryten> tuorwork: sed 's/(.*\?)//g'
<tuorwork> kryten: ich habe mehrere male inhalt in klammern die ich entfernen moechte. das entfernt aber alles was nach der ersten klammer kommt. 
<tuorwork> textok (texttodelete) textok (textdtoelete)
<tuorwork> daraus sollte dann textok textok werden
<kryten> tuorwork: Ich würd's eher so machen, das mit dem 'non-greedy' funktioniert da irgendwie nicht - genauso wenig wie mit 'grep': sed 's/([^)]*)//g'
<tuorwork> kryten: oh krass funktioniert. jetzt versuch ich mal das zu verstehen.. :) thx!
<kryten> lol
<geser> tuorwork: suche nach '(' gefolgt von allen Zeichen außer ) (davon beliebig viele) gefolgt von ')' und ersetze es durch nichts
<tuorwork> kryten: geser: aaah so gut. krass thx!
<Hiege> huhu
<tuorwork> geser: kryten: so schlussendlich siehts jetzt so aus: grep -i 'install:' /var/log/apt/history.log | sed 's/([^)]*),* *//g' | grep -i kontact | sed 's/:[^ ]* / /g' | sed 's/Install//g' ( wollte wissen was ich alles bei kontact mitinstalliert habe um es wieder runter zu werfen. ;))
<Bongert> Seit 3 Stunden schon läuft die Installation von xubuntu.
<Bongert> sie läuft über die SD Karte, die ich mit unetbootin erstellt habe
<Bongert> Lubuntu lief voorher problemlos da drauf
<bekks> Dann ist auch klar, warum die so lahm ist :)
<Bongert> *Lubuntu 13:10
<kryten> tuorwork: Das geht aber auch so, ist'n bisschen effizienter :) - grep 'Install: .*kontact' /var/log/apt/history.log | sed 's/:[^ ]* ([^)]*),*//g;s/Install: //'
<Bongert> mein Netbook und den Desktop habe ich auf diese weise ebenfalls installiert, da lief alles problemlos und nach 45 Minuten war das System einsatzbereit
<bekks> Bongert: Dann geh doch mal in tty4 und schau nach, was da los ist.
<Bongert> okay... bei dem Versuch ist er abgestürzt.. super :D
<bekks> Bongert: Bei welchem Versuch was genau zu tun?
<Bongert> auf tty4 zu wechseln
<Bongert> ich lade mir die daily live von xubuntu und spiel sie nochmal auf die karte auf. Vielleicht funktioniert das.
<bekks> Was genau hast du probiert (wie?) und was genau ist passiert ("abgestürzt" ist keine brauchbare Beschreibung). :)
<Bongert> das war nämlich der 3. versuch, bei dem es so lange dauerte. der versuch davor besagte einen Fehler während der installation. Das OS lief nicht
<acidpeak> moin ich hab ubuntu mit lvm verschlüsselung installiert, ist es irgendwie möglich ein boot message einzurichten, also eine nachricht vor der passworteingabe  ?
<acidpeak> konnte leider nix finden
<bekks> Nicht ohne schwere Hacks.
<acidpeak> hmm ob sich das risiko lohnt :P
<bekks> Definitiv nicht.
<acidpeak> schade, d.h. wohl keine tutorials dazu,...
<bekks> So siehts wohl aus, ja.
<deem> mal so ot am rande. wozu sollte man das denn wollen?
<setra> Über pulsaudio und bluetooth will wohl keiner reden...
<acidpeak> deem:  meinst mich ?
<bekks> acidpeak: Ja. :)
<acidpeak> will das passwort hinschreiben, falls ich es vergesse ^^
<bekks> m(
<acidpeak> in einer versteckten botschaft :P
<derneue31_> ich noch mal hier. ich muss mich bedanken für die hilfe. vlc problem gegessen. kernel zurück gesetzt und seid dem wieder alles takko. DANKE
<derneue31_> danke bekks du warst sprichwörtlich beteiligt an dieser lösung
<NTQ> Hi. Ist es einfach möglich sich eine neuere gnome-shell bei 14.04 zu installieren als mitgeliefert wird? Oder könnte es da zu zu vielen Komplikationen kommen, auf die man achten müsste?
<xubuntu450> can anybody help me i lost my some data from destop
<xubuntu450> ich habe versucht, daten auf dem destop zu speichern und hat gespeichert und ein paar sekunden später wurde wie gewöhnlich der bildschirm gesperrt , konnte mich unter gastkonto nicht einloggen musste resetten
<ansgar1307> xubuntu450: Warst du nur unter dem Gast-Account eingeloggt und hast da etwas gespeichert?
<Hiege> bis denne
<muh_> hat mal jemand ne sekunde zeit, mir mit den versionen zu helfen? Was hat es nun mit der 14.x auf sich? ist das eine normale produktivversion?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> 14.04
<ansgar1307> muh_: Es gibt alle halbe Jahre eine neue Ubuntu-Version, etwa Oktober und April
<ansgar1307> Die Bezeichnung ist dann mit Jahr.Monat also jetzt halt 14.04
<ppq> die 14.04 wird sogar 5 jahre unterstützt
<muh_> also ist es empfehlenswert diese zu installieren statt eine 12.x ?
<ansgar1307> Bei einer Neuinstallation ja
<muh_> Und dann noch eine Frage: Xubuntu Kubuntu und co unterscheiden sich nur in der GUI oder was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen? Gibt es da vielleifcht auch einen Wikieintrag mit einem Vergleich? Hab leider nix gefunden
<muh_> ok, in den FAQs habe ich es gefunden
<ppq> genau, nur eine andere GUI
<muh_> Die Ubuntu Community favorisert dann wohl unity, huh?
<ppq> nicht wirklich, es gibt auch viele xubuntu- und kubuntu-nutzer
<ansgar1307> Oder Lubuntu :)
<memcpy> oder nur text :-)
<muh_> gibts denn konkrete benennbare vorteile eines der versionen?
<bekks> muh_: "Persönliche Vorliebe"
<ppq> probier einfach alle aus, das sagt mehr als jede empfehlung
<ansgar1307> Lubuntu ist auch gut, etwas besser, für ältere Hardware geeignet
<muh_> ok, also müsste man eigentlich alle testen und  dann entscheiden, ja?
<bekks> muh_: Ja.
<muh_> die server version verzichtet dann auf eine grafische oberfläche?
<bekks> muh_: Oder einfach eine nehmen und alle Desktops installieren.
<ansgar1307> Die Server-Version ist halt für Server
<bekks> Die Serverversion ist einfach nur ohne GUI.
<muh_> ok
<muh_> so, letzte frage für den moment
<ppq> muh_, zum testen der GUIs würd ich aber live-cds von xubuntu, ubuntu und kubuntu nutzen. die nacheinander zu installieren und deinstallieren artet schnell mal aus
<muh_> wenn ich nun auf ubuntu.com eine 64bit Version (nicht amd) saugen möchte, heißt das file dennoch ubuntu[....]-amd64.iso
<muh_> ja, das mache ich nachher auf jeden fall auf meinem Spiellaptop" :-)
<bekks> muh_: Es gibt nur eine 64Bit Version. Die heisst amd64, weil Intel das von AMD lizenziert hat.
<muh_> Spiel im SInne von testen
<muh_> ok, thx
<muh_> mal ne andere sache, hatte ich schonmal gefragt meine ich: Wenn ich nen ordner habe und dann sage, dass "andere" lesen und schreiben dürfen, dann kann jeder benutzer in dem ordner machen was er will
<muh_> wenn ich dann aber noch nen ordner erstelle und dadrin sind dateien, dann muss ich das erneut anwenden 
<muh_> gibt es eine möglichkeit, das zu atomatisieren?
<muh_> also so, dass es für alle subfolder gilt?
<memcpy> chmod -R 
<memcpy> -R steht für rekursiv
<muh_> ja
<muh_> aber wenn ich DANACH einen Ordner dadrin erstelle, müsste ich ja wieder chmod -R aufrufen
<muh_> das meinte ich
<muh_> das er das dann IMMER automatisch macht für alle dateien und ordner die dadrin erstellt werden
<memcpy> ah
<bekks> chmod -R ist trotzdem was du willst.
<bekks> Du möchtest aber setgid setzen, mit chmod -R
<muh_> noch nie gehört :D
<memcpy> für sowas würde ich mit setgid arbeiten
<memcpy> bekks: :)
<bekks> muh_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<muh_> thx
<_maggus> Kurze Frage, ich möchte mir einen Ubuntu Installation machen um darauf zu testen und den Umgang mit Linux zu lernen. Da ich dabei sicherlich immer wieder was zerschieße, würde ich gerne ein Backup nach der frischen Installation machen, auf welches ich immer wieder zurück kann. Geht das mit Bordmitteln?
<ppq> _maggus, ja. sicher einfach mit tar alle dateien. 
<_maggus> und wie spiele ich sowas dann zurück?
<ppq> oder, wenn du eine festplatte hast (keine ssd), direkt mit dd
<_maggus> ist ne ssd :)
<ppq> dann tar
<_maggus> dann packt er alle dateien in ein tar archiv, ja?
<_maggus> auch alles was nicht als datei da liegt? bootsektoren und son krm? so, dass ich danach easy wieder ein lauffähiges system habe?
<ppq> zum wiederherstellen einfach eine live-cd booten, die dateien der verkorksten installation löschen und das backup zurückspielen (entpacken)
<ppq> bootloader musst du nicht sichern, da änderst du ja nichts dran. und wenn doch, ist der ratzfatz neu installiert
<_maggus> und wie würder der tar befehl aussehen wenn ich ALLES sichern möche?
<_maggus> noch da?
<ppq> live-system booten --> cd /mnt/externe-festplatte; sudo tar cvzf backup.tar.gz /mnt/rootpartition-deiner-installation  # ungetestet, lies 'man tar'
<Rochvellon> man könnte es auch erstmal mit einer virtuellen maschine - bspw. virtualbox - herumprobieren. da kann man auch gleich duplikate der virtuallen maschinen erstellen
<_maggus> das kann ich nicht vom system selber aus ausführen
<_maggus> ?
<_maggus> dann müsste ich ja immer zum PC hin, wenn ich sowas machen möchte :)
<bekks> _maggus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<ppq> theoretisch ja, ist aber umständlicher
<ppq> am einfachsten ist es eh, das system neu zu installieren. dauert mit ssd und usb-stick keine 10 minuten
<ppq> jo, vm mit snapshots ist auch ein guter ansatz
<_maggus> ja, aber kann ja auch sein, dass ich einen späteren Zeitpunkt mal sichern will ... wenn z.b. diverse dienste schon lauffähig sind
<_maggus> darum geht es mir eigentlich
<bekks> Dann solltest Du Dir den verlinkten Artikel mal durchlesen.
<Rochvellon> jo, da böte sich bspw. eine vm gut an
<bekks> vm, snapshots, und los gehts.
<_maggus> ja, den drucke ich gerade schon @bekks :)
<_maggus> vm wäre toll, aber das ding ist ein intel atom :)
<bekks> Drucken?
<_maggus> da is nicht viel mit vms
<Rochvellon> infos zu virtualbox findest du unter anderem unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<bekks> Dann lieber hier: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
<_maggus> ja, aber wie gesagt, der rechner is da bisl schwach auf der brust :)
<Rochvellon> hm, was hast du denn für einen rechner?
<_maggus> wie gesagt, ein keiner atom
<_maggus> kleiner
<_maggus> also für die tests, nicht als produktivgerät :D
<bekks> Was für ein Atom?
<_maggus> weiß ich nicht auswändig
<_maggus> bin nicht an dem gerät
<Rochvellon> ansonsten bliebe noch der weg über ein live-system mit dd, mit dem du den inhalt der installation auf eine 2. platte sichern kannst
<_maggus> der wiki link ist leider nicht so hilfreich
<_maggus> mir geht es echt nur darum, dass ich den aktuellen stand inkl. ALLEM 1:1 auf ne 2. platte kriege. Das wird da leider nicht beschrieben
<bekks> Und wie das dort beschrieben wird.
<_maggus> dnn bin ich blind
<Rochvellon> _maggus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<_maggus> und noch ein problem, auf dem 2. rechner hier habe ich gerade ubuntu 14.04 installiert. das bootet auch, aber ich sehe nur meinen leeren schreibtisch
<_maggus> scheint aber so, als würde der arbeitsbereich nach links aus meinem monitor rausragen hehe
<bekks> Was erwartest du stattdessen?
<_maggus> sorry, versehntlich resettet :D
<_maggus> hatte jemand was geschrieben?
<Rochvellon> [20:14:29] <bekks> Was erwartest du stattdessen?
<_maggus> beispielsweise den starter? Menüs? Irgendwas?
<_maggus> jetzt beim 2. booten sagt er "no boot device"
<_maggus> scheint gut funktioniert zu haben die installation :D
<Rochvellon> hast du nicht auf der linken seite eine bar mit icons?
<bekks> Dann fragt sich, was du zwischen 1. und 2. Boot getan hast.
<_maggus> NIX
<_maggus> :)
<_maggus> konnte ja nix machen, war ja kein menü etc da
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht.
<_maggus> hab nur resettet
<bekks> Und wie?
<_maggus> reset knopf
<_maggus> andere möglichkeit gibts ja nicht, wenn keine menüs da sind, ne? :)
<bekks> Doch?
<bekks> ctrl alt f1, einloggen, runterfahren.
<_maggus> hab automatisches login an gehabt
<_maggus> kam aber NICHTS
<bekks> Was bedeutet "kam aber nichts"?
<_maggus> garn ix, nur das ubunto desktop bild, ohne menüs
<_maggus> ubuntu
<bekks> Das ist IMHO deutlich mehr als nichts.
<_maggus> nichts, was ich nicht oben schon gesagt hätte ;)
<Rochvellon> drück mal strg + alt + f1 (zurück gehts mit strg + alt + f7)
<_maggus> kann nix mehr drücken, weil er nun nimmer bootet :)
<_maggus> starte gerade eine neue installation vom stick aus
<Rochvellon> auf dem jetzigen rechner?
<_maggus> uf dem, auf dem es nicht mehr ging, ja
<_maggus> ich sitz an nem anderen rechner
<_maggus> bei der installation sagt er nun aber auch, dass auf den HDD kein beknntes OS gefunden wurde :D
<_maggus> also scheint sich was völlig verabschiedet zu haben
<bekks> Platte kaputt?
<ryck> Hi. Die Anzahl der Fenster einer Anwendung (z. B. Firefox) wird im Launcher ja per Striche/Pfeile angezeigt. Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass diese sich erst aktualisieren, wenn ich irgendeine "Unity-Aktion" ausführe. Beispiel: ich öffne ein zweites Firefox-Fenster, Launcher zeigt immer noch an, dass nur ein Fenster geöffnet sei, ich öffne das Dash (Super- bzw. Windows-Taste) - dann erst zeigt der Launcher die korrekte Anzahl Firefox-Fe
<ryck> nster an.
<_maggus> ne, die erkennt schon noch ganz normal
<ryck> 14.04
<_maggus> installiert auch schon wieder
<_maggus> mal sehen, was nun passiert :)
<bekks> ryck: Das ist wohl gewollt so.
<ryck> bekks, bei dir auch so? Warum ist das gewollt?
<memcpy> ryck: also bei mir ist's auch so.
<bekks> ryck: Das wirst du die Entwickler fragen müssen. Du kannst natürlich auch einen Bugreport dazu eröffnen.
<ryck> memcpy, okay, danke. Dann ignoriere ich das einfach.
<ryck> bekks, ich akzeptiere einfach, dass es so ist. :-)
<ryck> Dachte nur, dass wäre ein Fehler, der bei mir auftritt.
<memcpy> ist vielleicht etwas unschön.
<_maggus> its not a bug .... ;)
<bekks> Vielleicht ist es ja doch ein Fehler - der bei allen auftritt? :)
<ryck> Dann wird der sicherlich auch eines Tages gefixed.
<bekks> Nur dann. :)
<memcpy> aber nur, wenn der bug gemeldet wird
<_maggus> also gerade nochmal installiert
<_maggus> der button "Jetz neu starten" kommt ... und danach bootet er nicht mehr
<bekks> Blinkt links oben nur noch der Cursor?
<_maggus> Installation läuft ohne sichtbare fehler
<_maggus> nein
<bekks> Sondern? Du musst uns schon möglichst detailiert schildern was passiert und was nicht.
<oktay> vielleicht hat amd graif
<oktay> vielleicht hat er amd grafik?
<_maggus> ich habe mich eben vertan - er hat garnet neu gebootet ... das hab ich diesmal beobachtet. nach dem klick auf "Neu Starten" und dann verschwindet das fenster
<_maggus> nur noch der "lila" hintergrund
<_maggus> dann passiert nix mehr
<_maggus> hab dann stg+alt+f1 gedrückt
<_maggus> da kamen dann irgendwelche fehler - leider zu schnell weggeklickt
<_maggus> nachm reset findet er keine bootpartition
<bekks> Diese weggeklickten Fehler wären nun sehr wichtig.
<_maggus> ich mach das jetzt nochmal, huh? :)
<_maggus> intel grafik
<_maggus> ubuntu 12 lief bis eben drauf
<bekks> Welches 12?
<_maggus> das release
<bekks> Welches?
<bekks> Es gab zwei 12er Releases.
<_maggus> ja, das 04
<_maggus> das offiziell länger supportet wurde, wenn ich richtig im kopf habe
<memcpy> soviel ich weiss, sind intergrafikkarten nicht so problematisch.
<memcpy> *intelgrafikkarten
<bekks> Der Support für 12.04 geht bis 2017, ja.
<_maggus> ich checks nich
<_maggus> jetzt sagt er mir, dass er 14.04 gefunden hat und fragt, ob ich daneben installieren will
<_maggus> booten tut er dennoch nich
<_maggus> der ht das doch net aufm usb stick installiert, oder? :D
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht, wohin du was installiert hast.
<_maggus> ja, er zeigt mir ja nix an .. :) also keinen pfad hehe
<bekks> Du wählst das ja auch alles während der Installation aus.
<_maggus> gerade mal geguckt, ubuntu14 ist auf der richtigen HDD
<_maggus> bootet dennoch nicht
<memcpy> _maggus: hast du den stick mal abgezogen, und versucht komplett neu durchgebootet? was passiert jetzt?
<_maggus> hab jetzt über den instll  wizard die partitionen gelöscht und versuchs ml komplett neu
<_maggus> langsam werd ich sauer
<_maggus> wenn der stick drin ist, bootet er jetzt direkt ins OS
<bekks> Dann hast du Grub auf den USB Stick installiert.
<_maggus> also muss ich den bootstick neu machen, huh?
<bekks> _maggus: Richtig.
<_maggus> weiß der geier, wie das passiert ist, hab das ja jetzt schon zig mal ohne probleme installiert
<_maggus> aber ws mir direkt auffällt. Mit dem 13.x release ging die onboard grafik nicht richtig. total rucklig, nicht mit zu arbeiten. bei 12.04 ging es einwandfrei
<_maggus> nunr bei 14.04 geht es wieder nichtz
<_maggus> jemand ne idee dazu?
<bekks> Installier doch erstmal das System.
<_maggus> ja, das dauert ja jetzt erstmal wieder ne halbe stunde ;) 
<bekks> JA, so ist das halt...
<_maggus> ja, die zeit kann man ja auch sinnvoll nutzen, oder? wieso warten, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass das problem gleich sowieso auftritt
<bekks> Bisher hattest du nur eine kaputte Installation, weil du Grub falsch installiert hast.
<bekks> Daraus lässt sich genau nichts folgern.
<_maggus> ja, aber wie gesagt, dass gleiche problem htte ich mit ubuntu 13 auch. naja, mal gucken gleich
<bekks> Mit welchem Ubuntu 13? Auch da gabs zwei.
<_maggus> so
<_maggus> jetzt hab ich wieder die instalaation gestartet
<_maggus> stick neu gemacht
<_maggus> und nun sagt er wieder, dass er eine ubuntu 1404 installation gefunden hat
<_maggus> kann ich mit dem installer denn irgednwie die platte mal völlig leer machen?
<_maggus> da stimmt ja was net 
<bekks> Lösch die Partitionstabelle.
<_maggus> /dev/sda   /dev/sda1 /dev/2 .... 
<_maggus> soll ich da lles löschen? Der Usb stick wird da net ngezeigt, oder? Fr mich irgendwie nicht ersichtlich
<_maggus> alles geöscht
<_maggus> nun eine neue anlegen
<_maggus> was brauch ich bei "Benutzen als" ? und was ist der Einstiegspunkt?
<memcpy> der einstiegspunkt ist entweder / oder für die swappartition swap
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation
<_maggus> is doch scheisse
<_maggus> jetzt hab ich die partitionstabelle gelöscht
<_maggus> boote dann neu und er zeigt mir wieder an, dass das OS schon drauf ist UND zeig mir uch die partitionen an
<freanux> hi all, läuft bei jemandem ubuntu 14.04 auf einem macbook pro 5,1?
<mikaZ> hallo hat jemand eine Lösungvorschlag wie ich meinen bluetooth kopfhörer unter 14.04 LTS wieder zu laufen bekomme ?
<freanux> mikaZ: wieder? das heisst, er ist mal gelaufen.
<mikaZ> hallo freanux unter 12.04 ohne probleme 
<freanux> mikaZ: kannst du die geräte miteinander koppeln?
<mikaZ> freanux: koppeln ist kein problem 
<freanux> aber du hörst dann nichts.
<mikaZ> richtig die werden auch nicht mal angezeigt 
<freanux> mikaZ: ich hab da was gefunden, ich weiss zwar noch nicht, ob's was hilft. ich les mich grad durch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2037111
<mikaZ> freanux: danke 
<freanux> mikaZ: ich rate jetzt wirklich ins blaue, ich habe noch nie bluetooth unter ubuntu verwendet...: ich habe das paket blueman installiert.
<freanux> ich habe dann das programm blueman-services gestartet, da kann man irgenwelche audioeinstellungen durchführen. 
<freanux> wobei, eigentlich müsste dein device nach der koppelung in den audioeinstellungen ersichtlich sein.
<_maggus> geht noch imme nicht. installation hat ohne probs geklappt - nach dem booten kommt "no bootdevice"
<_maggus> liegt es vielleicht an einer sinstellung bzgl. uefi oder so ein quatsch? das hab ich nämlich auch noch nie gecheckt
<bekks> "no boot device" sagt, dass dein Rechner kein bootfähiges Gerät gefunden hat. Grub ist also wieder auf dem USB Stick installiert.
<_maggus> was das heißt weiß ich
<_maggus> ich weiß nur nicht, warum das kommt
<_maggus> auf den usb stick habe ich nichts installiert
<_maggus> der wurde im partitionsmanager garnet angezeigt
<_maggus> habe eine SWAP Partition, eine Ext4 Partition und eine EFI partition gemacht und dan daruf installiert
<_maggus> hat problemlos funktioniert
<bekks> !grub2 > _maggus 
<bekks> Gna. Wo ist der Bot.
<_maggus> der hat feierabend
<_maggus> aber ich kann doch bei der installation nciht mehr einstellen, als ich es jetzt getan habe
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation
<_maggus> ich check echt nix mehr
<_maggus> jetzt habe ich nochmal von usb gebootet
<_maggus> und plötzlich sieht es ganz anders aus unetbootin manager
<_maggus> ich versteh es alles echt nicht
<_maggus> vorhin war da immer ein schwrzer screen mit weiter schrift als bootscreen, wo ich dann install ubuntu ausgewählt habe
<_maggus> nun hab ich nen blauben screen gehabt
<_maggus> wo ich auch install ubuntu ausgewählt hbe
<_maggus> grub2 - ich nutze doch uefi
<bekks> UEFI ist kein boot loader. GRub2 ist einer.
<_maggus> ich versteh nix
<bekks> Deswegen solltest Du ja auch den obigen Artikel lesen :)
<_maggus> ja, habe ich gerde versucht
<_maggus> bin aber schon ausgestiegen
<_maggus> so nen quark hab ich bei der installation von 12.04 nicht gemacht
<_maggus> einfach weiter, weiter, weiter und das setup wr fertig
<_maggus> nun sitz ich hier seit fast 4 stunden :D
<_maggus> noch jemand nen tipp, was noch hilft, bevor ich das teil in den gartenteich werfe
<bekks> _maggus: Ja, folge doch dem Link?
<_maggus> ja, ich verstehe es wirklich nicht
<_maggus> ich installiere es gerade nochmal
<bekks> Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link mehr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren
<_maggus> ich habe doch aber nichts geändert am bios
<_maggus> und konnte 12.04 problemlos installieren
<_maggus> hab ja eben im installer uch ne efi partition angelegt
<_maggus> ich check es einfach nicht. 
<_maggus> und verliere gerade auch die lust
<_maggus> gut das kein hammer in der nähe ist
<freanux> ich habe zwar keine ahnung worin du steckst, aber ich kenne das gefühl, wenn's mal nicht klappt. dinge schon tausendmal gemacht und dann klappt's nicht. am besten machst morgen weiter.
<_maggus> und dann kann ich die ganze nacht nicht pennen :)
<freanux> :-)
 * Rochvellon würde im bios auf legacy bios umstellen und den ganzen efi-kram in der tonne lassen
<_maggus> oh wow
<_maggus> jetzt bootet er
<_maggus> und wie vermutet ist der grafiktreiber nicht unterstützt, was total lächerlich ist, weil er während der installation sauber funktioniert hat
<bekks> Wobei Du nicht weisst, welcher GRafiktreiber während der Installation verwendet wurde.
<_maggus> nat+rlich nicht, aber es lief flüssig und nun habe ich eine Diashow
<bekks> Und woher weisst du dass "der Grafiktreiber nicht unterstützt" ist.
<_maggus> mehrfch gelesen
<_maggus> GMA500
<bekks> Wo gelesen?
<_maggus> google
<bekks> Aha.
<_maggus> steht sogr auch im wiki, dass der chip wohl probleme mcht
<alllex> Hallo weiss jemand ob man mit einer einiges .ftpaccess bestimmen kann welche nutzer unterordner sehen und auf sie zugriffen können? meine soetwas wie http://pastebin.com/hgxsw1YE
<alllex> .ftpacces ( Datei von proftpd)
<bekks> _maggus: Dann hast du https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo sicher auch schon gelesen und angewendet.
<_maggus> Intel Grafikchips {en}, welche als integrierte Grafikprozessoren nur onboard verfügbar sind, werden in der Regel gut von Ubuntu bzw. Linux im allgemeinen unterstützt (Ausnahme: GMA500).
<bekks> _maggus: Dann lies bitte den Link den ich Dir gerade gab.
<_maggus> ich frage mich halt, warum das ding bei 12.04 problemlos funzt
<bekks> Weil das eine andere Treiberversion ist.
<_maggus> mit dem link kann ich nicht viel anfangen - verstehe nur die hälfte
<_maggus> ja, also ist der neue treiber schlechter oder wie? woher krieg ich denn den alten treiber?
<bekks> Du kannst ihn nicht mal ansatzweise gelesen haben in etwas mehr als einer Minute.
<bekks> Lies den Link bitte.
<_maggus> ne, habe ich auch nicht, weil ich bereits am anfang nicht viel verstanden habe
<bekks> Was hast du denn im Detail nicht verstanden?
<ansgar1307> _maggus: Hapert es am Englisch?
<_maggus> auch
<ansgar1307> _maggus: Was verstehst du denn nun nicht?
<_maggus> alles, ich weiß garnet, was mir der artikel sagen soll.. versuche gerade schon was auf deutsch zu finden
<_maggus> aber ich hatte das problem ja schonmal mit Ubuntu 13.? .. da hab ich auch tagelang gesucht und keine lösung gefunden
<_maggus> viele vorschläge, aber nichts hat etwas geholfen
<bekks> http://blog.toadie.de/?p=2971
<MrTurkelton> Abend kennt jemand von euch eine Anleitung für Ubuntu Touch für das alte Nexus 7 (2012)
<ppq> MrTurkelton, es gibt ein .zip archiv, das man wie android roms per recovery installieren kann, wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<MrTurkelton> die offizellen Builds gibt es nur für das neue Nexus
<ppq> achso
<Fuchs> hrm
<Fuchs> xda dev scheint noch Anleitungen rumliegen zu haben, z.B. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-09bUBl9oeI
<Fuchs> aber da der offizielle Support weg ist, wird das wohl schwierig 
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: Du kannst noch in #ubuntu-touch versuchen  (Englisch) 
<MrTurkelton> Fuchs: Danke für den Link, damals ging das noch, lief auch erstaunlich gut. Verstehe Canoncial nicht das sie es nur auf so wenigen geräten anbieten, aber ich versuche es mal im channel danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> so fuer zukuenftige Suchen:  /msg alis help list      ist die Kanalsuche hier 
<Fuchs> bei sehr spezifischen Dingen koennen andere Kanaele besser geeignet sein als der hier 
<_maggus> bekks: ich habe jetzt so lange gebaucht für diese beiden textdteien ... nur damit du dir vorstellen knnst, wie langsam ds system gerade ist mit dem treiber
<_maggus> jetzt bekomm ich nach reboot ne messagebox, dass mein system nun in low graphic mode läuft
<bekks> _maggus: Welche Textdateien meinst du? Ich gab Dir zuletzt einen Link, keine Textdateien.
<_maggus> ja, da musste ich ja aber in modules was ändern und ne andere datei anlegen
<_maggus> jetzt hab ich nen schwarzen screen und blinkenden cursor oben rechts
<_maggus> ich heul gleich
<bekks> Nachdem Du was getan hast...?
<bekks> Du musst schon ein bisschen genauer werden bitte.
<_maggus> die messagebox kam, da hab ich dann gesagt, dass er die session mit low quality starten soll und das wars
<bekks> Was bedeutet "das wars"?
<bekks> Werde genauer. Kein bitte diesmal.
<_maggus> das wars - mehr hab ich nicht gemacht
<_maggus> wie kann ich noch genauer werden? 
<_maggus> das wars - nichts weiter. 
<bekks> In dem Du uns sagst was passiert und was du tust und nicht mit Begriffen wie "das wars" versuchst zu umschreiben was nur du weisst.
<_maggus> STRG ALT F1 - Console öffnet sich
<jokrebel> das ist kein Fehlverhalten.
<_maggus> das ist mir klar
<_maggus> wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass das system nicht hängt
<jokrebel> uns ist aber nicht klar was "das wars" bedeutet ;-)
<_maggus> er fragt, was ich gemacht habe. Ich sage "Das und dies. Und das wars"
<_maggus> das heißt, ich habe das und dies getan und nichts weiter
<_maggus> sei es drum, auch egal
<_maggus> hab den treiber jetzt zurückgesetzt, jetzt habe ich wieder einen schreibtisch - allerdings weiterhin in Slowmotion
<bekks> Du sagst im Wesentlichen "Ich habe nichts gemacht" und "das wars". Wir wissen nicht was du getan hast, wir wissen nicht was du mit "den Treiber zurückgesetzt" meinst, nichts. SO kann und will ich nicht helfen. Vielleicht hilft Dir jemand anderes.
<_maggus> uich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich nichts gemacht hätte. Ich habe dir genau gesagt, ws ich gemacht habe. Treiber zurückgesetzt über die Messagebox die da kam. Restore default konnte man da machen. so kam ich wieder auf den schreibtisch
 * jokrebel versteht auch nur Bahnhof
<bekks> Ok, ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<mrkramps> grafikkartentreiber?
<_maggus> j
<_maggus> ja
<bekks> mrkramps: intel gma500 poulsbo unter 14.04
<mrkramps> dann fang ich gar nicht erst an
<_maggus> einfach albern, dass es unter 12.04 OHNE PROBLEME auf Anhieb funktioniert und nun geht nix
<mrkramps> powerVR, eh?
<jokrebel> _maggus: Liefere doch bitte einfach mal konkrete Aussagen zum Fehlverhalten. Zur Hardware. Zum eingesetzten Ubuntu und der Desktopoberfläche.
<bekks> _maggus: Du hättest 12.04 auch bis 2017 weiternutzen können.
<_maggus> habe ich doch alles längst getan. Unity, 14.04, absolut unbedienbar, weil alles total langsam ist - schließen eines Fensters dauert 30 sekunden, Intel GMA500
<bekks> jokrebel: Ubuntu 14.04 Intel GMA500 Poulsbo. i915 ist extrem langsam, daher sollte man z.B. http://blog.toadie.de/?p=2971 befolgen. Was dort nun wo wie nicht "klappte" kann ausser _maggus niemand beantworten.
<_maggus> habe ich dir doch gesagt bekks.
<jokrebel> _maggus: Ich werd jetzt sicher keine 3 Stunden Backlog lesen.
<bekks> _maggus: Ja, nur lieferst du keine klaren Aussagen was wo wie wann passiert, wo du drauf klickst, etc.
<_maggus> wieso stellst du dich so doof
<_maggus> doch habe ich GANZ GENAU
<bekks> _maggus: Das hast du alles erst gesagt als ich dich dreimal gefragt habe.
<bekks> _maggus: Ja, wenn Du meinst. Irgendwer wird Dir vielleicht helfen. Ich jedenfalls nicht.
<_maggus> habe das gemacht was da im link stand, neu gebootet und dann kam die messgebox, dass ich im low quality modus starten muss. ds habe ich dann bestätigt und bekomme einen blinkenden cursor
<_maggus> mehr ist nicht passiert - wie soll ich dir dann also mehr sagen?
<mrkramps> _maggus, welches ubuntu-derivat?
<_maggus> was heißt derivat? Ich habe ein frisch installiertes 14.04 64bit
<mrkramps> _maggus, mit unity?
<_maggus> Ubuntu, Unity Desktop
<_maggus> genau, aber sagte ich ja vor 3 Zeilen. :)
<mrkramps> soweit ich das sehe unterstützt der treiber überhaupt kein 3D
<_maggus> ja, das merke ich ja, aber bei 12.04 lief es ohne probleme
<mrkramps> _maggus, mit unity 2d?
<mrkramps> also fallback
<bekks> Mit 3D garantiert nicht. 
<_maggus> wie gesagt, fenster verschieben geht garnet, fenster schließen dauert 30 sekunden
<mrkramps> und unity 2d gibt es seit 12.10 gar nciht mehr
<mrkramps> erster lösungsansatz: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<_maggus> kann ich nicht beantworten, weil ich noch nie den unterschied zwischen 2d und 3d gesehen habe
<mrkramps> und egal, was in irgendwelchen artikeln im internet steht … die sind nicht mehr aktuell für 14.04
<mrkramps> obwohl der artikel eigentlich noch richtig sein soll, weil sich an der einrichtung des fbdev-treibers voraussichtlich nichts geändert hat
<mrkramps> nur sollte das ab 12.10 eigentlich egal sein
<_maggus> wie gesgt, das habe ich schon probiert
<_maggus> mache gerade das install für den lubuntu desktop
<_maggus> muss ich das danach noch starten, oder geht das automatisch?
<mrkramps> _maggus, abmelden, lubuntu sitzung auswählen und wieder anmelden
<_maggus> ok, werds gleich probieren, wenn er denn endlich mal fertig wird
<_maggus> hm ok
<_maggus> abmelden und dann bin ich im login screen
<_maggus> und dann?
<mrkramps> sitzung auswählen
<mrkramps> vermutlich irgendwo bei den icons oben recht
<mrkramps> *rechts
<jokrebel> oder Links Mittig. je nach DM
<_maggus> es mg daran liegtn, dass sich das system kaum bedienen lässt, aber ich seh da nix von lubuntu!? Wenn ich  im Sperrbildschirm bin und auf das zahnrad oben rechts gehe knn ich nur eine gastsitzung auswählen
<mrkramps> _maggus, ich sagte abmelden, nicht bildschrim sperren
<jokrebel> Da musst Du erstmal auf abmelden gehn.
<_maggus> ja, abmelden .. dann poppt ein fesnter auf, dort wieder abmelden
<_maggus> dann bin ich im loginscreen .. lso da, wo die benutzer aufgelistet sind
<jokrebel> Bevor Du das tust, solltest Du aber LXDE auswählen.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, genau das ja gerade das problem … 
<_maggus> ?
<_maggus> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-S83BpRdAYgI/Tpd3Ao3E3BI/AAAAAAAABzM/gsg_BiiGodM/s1600/ubuntu11.10-lightdm-login-screen.png
<_maggus> in dem screen bin ich quasi gerade
<jokrebel> und da klick auf das Zahnrad
<_maggus> dann?
<jokrebel> lubuntu bzw. LXDE
<_maggus> da gibt es dann nur "Beireitschft" und "Herunerfahren"
<jokrebel> das Zahnrad neben andrei?
<_maggus> omg
<_maggus> ok
<_maggus> dass das ein zahnrad sein sollte :D
<_maggus> ich hab das zahnrad oben rechts gemeint
<jokrebel> wo siehst Du etwas was _mehr_ wie ein Zahnraud aussieht? <g>
<jokrebel> -u
<_maggus> oben recht in der ecke das ding sieht in der neuen version aus wie ein zahnrad
<_maggus> ruckelt aber noch immer .. zwar weniger, aber störend. und dass d kein startmenü ist, ist richtig?
<jokrebel> _maggus: Das ist aber in Unity. Wir sind aber grade beim DisplayManager und von dem sprachen wir auch und Du zeigtest sogar einen Link zu einem Bild. Wo ist auf diesem Bild, das Zahnrad-ähnlichste Symbol. Links Mittig - und auch das erzählte ich bereits. *seufz*
<mrkramps> also bei mir war "d" noch nie ein startmenü ?!
<bekks> Ich hatte noch nie ein Startmenü in Unity.
<mrkramps> du hattest mal unity?
<_maggus> in unity hat man den starter ja links
<_maggus> egal, ich hab die schnauze voll, ich installier morgen wieder 12.04
<bekks> mrkramps: Ich habe. :)
<_maggus> ist ja mehr als ein krampf das Ganze
<_maggus> jokrebel: Auf dem Snapshot war kein Zahnrad, bei der Version 14.04 ost aber oben recht, wo dieser "Shutdown Icon" war bei dem Screenshot ein Icon, dass aussieht wie ein Zahnrad
<jokrebel> _maggus: Mit der falschen Hardware kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. Dafür gibt es Live-CDs. da kann man das in Ruhe und ohne Gefahr austesten.
<_maggus> und neben dem usernamen ist das icon von unity
<_maggus> sieht also völlig anders aus
<bekks> Dann ist es natürlich SEHR hilfreich, völlig falsche Screenshots zu posten.
<_maggus> ach bekks, du bist nur am stänkern
<_maggus> mir ging es darum zu zeigen i welchem fenster ich bin
<_maggus> http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/login-screen-without-dots.png
<jokrebel> _maggus: Ja - Und das ist in der gestarteten Unity-Oberfläche - und ein ähnliches Symbol ist auf dem Link von vorhin http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-S83BpRdAYgI/Tpd3Ao3E3BI/AAAAAAAABzM/gsg_BiiGodM/s1600/ubuntu11.10-lightdm-login-screen.png nur halt auf der Linken Seite in der Mitte! *doppelseufz*
<bekks> Du willst zeigen wo du bist - und lieferst einen falschen Screenshot. Sehr hilfreich. Wenn Du das als Stänkern bezeichnest, tut es mir nicht mal leid - aber so ist meinerseits jeder Hilfe für Dich unmöglich.
<_maggus> ja hab dich schon verstanden. das missverständis entstand, weil ich mir den screenshot nicht genau angesehen habe. Du ahst von zahnrad gesprochen und das war bei meinem screen eben eher oben rechts zu finden :)
<jokrebel> Nur dass dies dann der Displaymanager ist, welcher _vvor_ dem Desktop (Unity oder LXDE oder XFCE oder KDE) kommt.
<mrkramps> _maggus, ein gut gemeinter rat zu schluss, kauf dir ein anderes gerät … diese powerVR lizenzbauten sind ein graus und das wird auch niemals gute treiberunterstützung dafür geben
<_maggus> bekks - lass gut sein. du hast mir nicht ein mal geholfen. was garkeine kritik ist, ist schließlich nicht deine aufgabe. mir ging es nur darum zu zeigen, was ich mit loginscreen meine. dafür war das bild schon ok - habe es nicht 1zu1 mit meinem verglichen, sondern eines genommen, dass mir so vorkam, als wäre es das wovon ich rede
<_maggus> alles net so einfach mit 0,5 frames alle 25 sekunden
<jokrebel> _maggus: Und das mit dem Zahnrad kam von mir.
<bekks> _maggus: Ich lasse es auch sein, wie Du merkst. Von mir wird keine Hilfe für Dich geben, auch in Zukunft nicht.
<_maggus> bekks: gab es auch heute nicht. ändert sich also nichts. ;)
<jokrebel> _maggus: Besser wäre allemal ein "echter Screenshot von dem was Du tatsächlich siehst" gewesen.
<_maggus> ja, aber wie bereits gesagt: das system ist niht bedienbar
<_maggus> wenn ich was anklicke dauert es 30 sekunden, bis was passiert
<_maggus> das ist nicht übertrieben, sondern tatsächlich so
<_maggus> allein der effekt, der über der login box kommt, wenn man mit der maus drüber fährt dauert 20 sekunden 
<bekks> _maggus: Zum Thema Hilfe: Ich habe Dir meterweise Links gegeben, die du nicht mal gelesen hast. Also verbreite hier keine Unterstellungen. Danke. Ignore gesetzt.
<jokrebel> _maggus: Vielleicht ist ja einfach auch der falsche Treiber am laufen.
<bekks> Langsam reichts mir aber wirklich.
<_maggus> und so habe ich auf einem anderen pc eionen screenshot gesucht, welcher mir so vorkam, als wäre er passend. 
<_maggus> links gegeben .. ja. danke, ich verneige mich
<_maggus> die ich nciht gelesen habe? HAHA .... und ich verbreite Unterstellungen? Lügner.
<mrkramps> das wird jetzt offtopic
<jokrebel> _maggus: Und jetzt bitte die Nebenkriegsschauplätze in andere Kanäle verlagern. 
<_maggus> quatsch, thema ist schon erledigt. wenn er meint, dass es hilfreich ist, wild irgendwelche links zu posten, dann ist er im supportchan ja gut aufgehoben. ich vermute, dass die meisten, die herkommen selber wissen, wie man googelt
<_maggus> und eben nach hier kommen weil es NICHT mit Hilfe des Wikis funktiniert .. oder sie es nicht verstehen. 
<jokrebel> _maggus: schluß jetzt - letzte Warung
<jokrebel> Warung sogar
<_maggus> sei es drum, morgen installier ich 12.04 oder einfach wieder ein Windows und dann ists gut
<jokrebel> Warnung - mein n klemmt
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: tastatur rumdrehen und ausklopfen oder -saugen
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-26
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm, kennt irgendwer eine Art Bitlbee auf XMPP Basis?
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, du meinst einen xmpp client für die konsole?
<mrkramps> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger#Ohne-grafische-Oberflaeche
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger#Ohne-grafische-Oberflaeche
<Schnabeltierchen> Nein, ich meine eine Art XMPP-Bouncer der AIM, MSN etc zusammenfasst, wie Bitlbee, allerdings nicht auf IRC Basis sondern XMPP
<Schnabeltierchen> Wenn man sich mit Pidgin in eine laufende Finch Session einklinken könnte...
<Schnabeltierchen> War mein wirres Gebrabbel verständlich?
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, ja … du suchst keinen multi-protocol messenger für die konsole :)
<mrkramps> ohne gui
<Schnabeltierchen> "keinen" oder "einen"? :P
<mrkramps> keinen
<mrkramps> du suchst einen Multi-protocol XMPP gateway
<Schnabeltierchen> Jep, möglichst aus einem Guß, ich bastel seit Wochen an einem Konstrukt von Prosody und spectrum.im rum und krieg es nicht zum laufen....
<mrkramps> bin ich wenig hilfreich, weil sich mir der nutzen eines solchen nicht erschließt
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich benutze ICQ, AIM, MSN, IRC, XMPP/Jabber etc zum kommunizieren, habe jedoch keine Lust x-verschiedene Messenger-Clients zu öffnen, praktisch wäre 1 Client der alles kann. Ja, es gibt Multi-IM-Messenger-Clients, aber ich müsste dann einen finden den ich auf Android/Windows/Linux mit Kontakten/Logs etc synchronisieren könnte, da das eher unwahrscheinlich ist, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen auf meinem NAS zu Hause eben ei
<Schnabeltierchen> lstelle für die verschiedenenen Messengerprotokolle zu machen und sie alle auf einen Nenner zu bringen: XMPP. XMPP beherrtscht Nachrichten, Voice, Video, Vcards etc, perfekt um die benötigten Funktionen von den Messengerprotokollen abzudecken. Deswegen einen XMPP-Server auf mein Nas installieren der die benötigten Gateways dabei hat, dann brauche ich einfach nur nen stinknormalen XMPP-Client auf PC/Laptop/Handy und hab al
<Schnabeltierchen> n synchron. Schritt 2 wäre: die Vcards der Kontakte mit den Handykontakten zu synchronisieren....
<Schnabeltierchen> Falls ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler habe, bitte mach mich drauf aufmerksam :D
<mrkramps> also willst du eigentlich einen client auf deinem server, zu dem du eine remote-verbindung aufbauen kannst?
<Schnabeltierchen> Jep
<Schnabeltierchen> mein server loggt sich bei ICQ, aim etc ein und leitet dass dann alles an einen xmpp client
<Schnabeltierchen> so ist zumindest der Plan.
<mrkramps> und finch mit ssh funktioniert nicht?
<Schnabeltierchen> Finch aufm Handy :D
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, wie wäre es denn mit einem webclient?
<Schnabeltierchen> Also, auf meinem NAS muss irgendein consolenprogramm laufen, das eben auch wenn kein client vom handy/pc/laptop eingeloggt ist und dann in BNC manier eben auch querys annimmt und abspielt sobald sich ein client von handy/pc/laptop einloggt
<mrkramps> ein weclient würde ja eigentlich permanent laufen
<Schnabeltierchen> was ein BNC für IRC ist, eben für AIM, MSN etc.... so ungefähr.
<mrkramps> http://cmmx.de/2008/01/26/jabber-bouncer-bnc/
<mrkramps> das löst nur noch nicht dein problem mit den kontakten
<Schnabeltierchen> Also ist mcabber die Lösung all meiner Probleme, laut Artikel...
<KojiroAK> Schnabeltierchen~ du kannst dir auch mal bitlbee angucken. 
<KojiroAK> Ach so, wurde ja schon genannt. Von der fragenden Person.
<KojiroAK> my bad.
<Schnabeltierchen> ah du hast den anfang gelesen :D
<KojiroAK> Schnabeltierchen~ wo ist das Problem bei IRC?
<KojiroAK> Wenn das Problem ist, wegen unterwegs, wenn du Android nutzt, gibt es irssi-notifier.
<Schnabeltierchen> Das IRC-Protokol an sich ist relativ beschränkt im Funktionsumfang, Avatare, Voice-Chat etc nicht möglich. Auch eignet sich irssi notifier auch nicht wirklich als IM-Client...
<_moep_> Schnabeltierchen: Ich hab bitlebee auf ner kiste laufen zu der ich dann via ssh+screen mich verbinde und dort $dinge tue
<_moep_> das einzige was unter bitlebee nicht klappt, ist nen user auf nen vorhandenen transport anlegen
<_moep_> oder nach transports zu suchen
<Schnabeltierchen> oder anderen irc servern joinen :P
<_moep_> bei was?
<Schnabeltierchen> bitlbee :P
<_moep_> dazu nutzt du ja nen irc client
<_moep_> {irssi,weechat}+bitlbee
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich hab bisher folgendes konstrukt (was mich ankotzt): znc als irc bnc auf meinem nas, auf meinem pc miranda (loggt sich selber per aim, gtalk etc und per bnc/nas in irc ein), laptop mit pidgin das gleiche, handy mit nem haufen verschiedener clients in die ganzen netzwerke, weil die die ganzen multi im-clients für android stinken.
<Schnabeltierchen> jeder client baut 12 verbindungen auf...
<Schnabeltierchen> im endeffekt soll es so aussehen: auf meinem nas zu hause läuft ein xmpp server, der gateways zu aim, icq etc bereitstellt und als bnc agiert, sodass ich von laptop/handy/pc nur noch 1 verbindung zu dem xmpp server auf meinem nas erstellen muss
<_moep_> ich hab irssi+bitlebee auf $host und in bitlebee via transports eiskuh bzw xmpp laufen (aim gibt es doch afaik nicht mehr _so_^^)
<_moep_> und dann ssh auf $host und screen -x
<_moep_> egal wo ich bin
<Schnabeltierchen> metakontakte sind da auch nen proplem...
<_moep_> ja das klappt in bitlebee nicht^^
<_moep_> da hilft dann nur _ bzw __ oder _dienst
<_moep_> ich hab die meisten metakontankte gelöscht
<Schnabeltierchen> Jungs bitte, ich hab mir schon 100000x mal die möglichkeit mit bitlbee durch den Kopf gehen lassen, das wäre auch die einfachste Lösung weil es das schon direkt als fertiges paket im app-center von synology gibt. Bitlbee ist keine Option bei meinem Problem.....
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich mag bitlbee, ich erkenne es als verdammt gutes Programm an, allerdings passt es nicht zu den Anforderungen die ich stelle.
<_moep_> du bekommst eben nicht alles, vorallem wenn du quasi pidgin funktionalität willst aber ne console
<_moep_> (abgesehen davon, dass pidgin im IRC immer komische zeichen mitsendet)
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, nein, nein, ich will keine console
<_moep_> und 12 verbindungen sind doch nix
<_moep_> allein im irc hab ich 10 verbindungen
<Schnabeltierchen> da hast du mich missverstanden, ich kann auf dem nas gerne auch nen virtuellen x11 server erstellen wo ne gui laufen kann, solange ich mich mit anderen clients drauf einloggen kann
<_moep_> das geht nur mit xmpp
<_moep_> und dann kommt es drauf an, welchen client du nimmst
<_moep_> so, dass du auch ältere msg übernehmen kannst
<Schnabeltierchen> _moep_ so sieht mein masterplan aus: ftp://goniwa.no-ip.biz/masterplan.jpg
<_moep_> das habe ich schon verstanden nur habe ich keine idee, was sich da am besten eignet
<Schnabeltierchen> nach langem hin und her sind prosody als xmpp server und spectrum.im für die transports meine top kandidaten geworden, allerdings krieg ich vollnoob es nicht hin
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich hab es hin bekommen auf meinem Router ein komplettes Linux zu installieren, Prosody und spectrum auf dem router kompiliert und stecke bei der configuration fest...
<Schnabeltierchen> linux installieren = chrooten
<_moep_> ich auch nicht
<_moep_> ioch bin ma afk^^
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm update für das dsm os auf meinem synology nas...
<Schnabeltierchen> bin also mal kurz ausm irc, in ca 15 mins wieder da
<Schnabeltierchen> und back
<Schnabeltierchen> 15 minunten wie angekündigt :D
<DukePyrolator> guten morgen
<DukePyrolator> mein 14.04 fährt seit heute früh nicht mehr richtig hoch. am desktop oben die "taskleiste" fehlt und die meisten tastenkombinationen gehen auch nicht mehr
<DukePyrolator> irgendwelche vorschläge? console geht noch :)
<DukePyrolator> ok, an irgendwelchen einstellungen kann es nicht liegen, hab ~/.local/ umbenannt und restarted und geht immer noch nicht
<DukePyrolator> in der .xsession-errors steht irgendwas von at-spie2-registryd, der nicht gestartet werden konnte
<DukePyrolator> oh, das scheint wohl irgendwas mit dem dbus zu tun zu haben
<DukePyrolator> was mach ich da?
<helmut__> hi
<nagetier> hi
<setra> hallo, weiss jemand warum kvm mit pxe nicht out of the box funktioniert?
<ansgar1307> Hallo, bei meinem Lubuntu 14.04 starten beim Anmelden das Panel und alle Designeinstellungen nicht mehr automatisch, es gibt nur Openbox mit dem Standarddesign. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<lubuntu-user> moin, ich hätte ne frage zu scannern. Ich hab lubuntu 1404 und nen brother MFC-235C. Treiber von brother ist installiert. scanimage -L funktioniert, aber sane-find-scanners findet ihn nicht. Alle google treffer sagen genau das Gegenteil. Jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich sane sagen kann, dass da nen Scanner ist
<jokrebel_> lubuntu-user: sane-utils xsane xsane-common ist alles installiert?
<jokrebel_> welchen Treiber nutzt Du?
<ring0> lubuntu-user, ist dein drucker übers netzwerk angeschlossen? sane-find-scanner findet nämlich nur scanner die lokal angeschlossen sind
<lubuntu-user> xsane hab ich nicht installiert, dachte das ist nur die oberfläche. Der Treiber ist brother2 bzw brscan2 von brother, angeschlossen per USB
<jokrebel_> lubuntu-user: hast Du das wiki nicht gelesen? Ich laß es vorhin schon, habe aber keine Brotherdrucker ;-)
<jokrebel_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner#Vorbereitung
<ubasrawr> hallo?
<ubasrawr> kann jemand mir beim troubleshooting mit meinem isc-dhcp server helfen?
<ring0> lubuntu-user, wo ist denn eigentlich das problem, wenn scanimage etwas findet und sane-find-scanner nicht? wichtig ist ja mehr, dass deine scananwendung den scanner erkennt
<ring0> lubuntu-user, beispielsweise simple-scan
<jokrebel_> ubasrawr: Wenns was mit Ubnutu zu tun hat, frag einfach los. Wenn es jemand benatworten kann, wird er/sie es tun.
<ubasrawr> ahh ok
<ubasrawr> das problem ist ja, ich weis selber nicht ganz genau wo der fehler steckt;
<ansgar1307> Dafür ist der Chat ja auch da. Einfach mal das Problem beschreiben :)
<nagetier> ubasrawr: Fehlermeldungen wurden ausgegeben?
<ubasrawr> im moment kann ich mein ubuntu 12.04 server nicht ans netz kriegen; der hatte bevor dem neustart noch einiger massen funktioniert
<Hiege> huhu
<ubasrawr> nagetier--ja beim neustart habe ich fehlermeldungen im netzwerk gehabt
<ubasrawr> nagetier: moment ich starte den server nochmal neu und schreibe mir die fehlermeldung auf
<nagetier> ubasrawr: der ISC-DHCP-Server ist nicht für das Entgegennehmen vom IP-Adressen zuständig, er bietet diese im Netzwerk an.
<nagetier> n
<lubuntu-user> ring0: ich dachte die scansoftware würde auf sane zurückgreifen, da es anfangs nicht ging. Aber du hast Recht, jetzt geht das scannen, somit ist mir egal, ob sane die scanner findet. Vielen Dank
<Conan174> Hallo! ich hab da mal eine frage, ich hab einen ubuntu server wo ich nur ssh zugriff hab als root und vnc, wen ich im vnc den google chrome starten möchte merckert er er darf nicht als root laufen, kann ich was mache ndas er trozdem geht?
<lubuntu-user> wobei ich mich gerade frag, ob das an der installation von xsane liegt. Wobei ich wie gesagt dachte, dass das nur das scanprogramm für X sei
<ubasrawr> nagetier: scripts/init-premout/devpts: line 21: mountpoint not found; eth0 hadware address .... mtu 1500 dhcp rarp; eth1 hardware address ..... mtu 1500 dhcp rarp
<lubuntu-user> xsane tut jetzt auch, obwohl sane den scanner noch nicht findet. Naja kenne mich mit scanner unter linux oder allgemein nicht wirklich aus
<ubasrawr> init-premount*
<nagetier> ubasrawr: wie konfigurierst du dein Netzwerk, grafisch oder in der Konsole?
<ubasrawr> nagetier: mit dem terminal
<nagetier> ubasrawr: "mountpoint not found" deutet auf ein weiteres Problem hin, welches IMHO nichts mit deiner nicht vergebene Adresse zu tun hat.
<nagetier> ubasrawr: hattest du dieses gelesen? - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Dynamische-IP-Konfiguration
<ubasrawr> nagetier: das ist mein interface config: http://pastebin.com/CV6793Uu
<ubasrawr> nagetier: die habe ich jetzt abgeschrieben da mein server nicht am netz verbunden ist
<nagetier> ubasrawr: und deine Verbindungsdaten möchtest du dynamisch von einem DHCP-Server bekommen?
<ubasrawr> nagetier: also was ich hatte war, static router zum server, der server verteilt dynamish my lan ips
<nagetier> ubasrawr: was ist denn dann jetzt genau deine Frage?.. ich sehe da gerade drei 
<ubasrawr> nagetier: ja 1. wieso kommt mein server nicht ins iweb, 2nd warum verteilt der die ips nicht richtig in lan
<nagetier> ubasrawr: die Clienten scheinen die Daten nicht zu bekommen (ISC-DHCP-Server Einrichtung), der Server selber ist nicht im Netzwerk zu erreichen (statische Konfiguration) und die mit dem Mount-Punkt.
<nagetier> ubasrawr: 'iface eth1 inet dhcp' und dann Daten anzugeben funktioniert nicht.. ließ doch den Artikel, den ich sandte.
<ubasrawr> nagetier: das hatte aber vor paar jahren noch funktioniert 
<nagetier> ubasrawr: es sollte ähnlich wie für eth0 aus deinem paste aussehen
<nagetier> es mag an dem mapping liegen, da kann ich aber nichts zu sagen.. ich würde die Datei so anpassen wie es vorgesehen ist, dann kann man immer noch weiter sehen.
<bekks> ubasrawr: Schieb mal "cat /etc/issue" in einen Pastebin bitte.
<ubasrawr> bekks: mein ubuntu server ist nicht ans iweb angeschlossen. ich kann nur abschreiben ;(
<bekks> Dann nimm einen USB Stick z.B.
<ubasrawr> bekks: ubuntu 12.04.4 lts \n\l
<nagetier> ubasrawr: nimm die 'iface eth1 inet dhcp' raus, die ist ja mit 'iface eth1 inet static' nochmal angegeben, fällt mir gerade auf.. k.A. ob sich das aufhebt, aber richtig ist das so nicht.
<bekks> Und welche konkreten Fehlermeldungen hast Du wo wann wenn du was genau tust?
<bekks> Und entweder iface eth1 inet dhcp oder iface eth1 inet static :)
<bekks> Beides geht nicht.
<bekks> Was auch nicht geht, ist, dass der Server sich selbst eine DHCP IP gibt.
<ring0> lubuntu-user, das ist doch schön. nur zur vervollständigung: scanimage und sane-find-scanner, als auch deine scananwendung nutzen alle sane als backend :)
<ubasrawr> nagetier: ich versuche es mal mit der static
<bekks> Wie sieht der Rest der Datei aus?
<nagetier> bekks: http://pastebin.com/CV6793Uu
<bekks> Die ist kaputt.
<nagetier> bekks: die ist abgetippt.. 'ifcae' wird hoffentlich nur im paste ein Tippfehler sein :)
<bekks> USB Stick, kopieren, ab in einen Pastebin damit.
<nagetier> .oO ( hat denn jeder schon mehr als einen Rechner ) .. ok, einen Server zu haben setzt das schon fast voraus, aber der verteilt ja keine Adressen *g*
<lubuntu-user> ring0: das dachte ich mir, darum wundere ich mich ja, dass scan-find-scanner nix findet ;)
<ring0> lubuntu-user, ja, an sich komisch. allerdings wird aktuell nur scanimage von sane empfohlen. wahrscheinlich ist sane-find-scanner veraltet
<ring0> lubuntu-user, von daher sane-find-scanner ignorieren, nur scanimage verwenden. fertig :)
<lubuntu-user> okay, wie gesagt gestern hat halt simple-scan nicht funktioniert, nur scanimage. Aber wahrscheinlich lag es tatsächlich an xsane, wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass das "nur" nen scanprogramm ist
<ring0> ja, xsane ist nur ein gtk frontend für sane
<lubuntu-user> aber warum musste ich es installieren, damit es funktioniert? ;)
<lubuntu-user> oder war das jetzt eher zufall?
<ring0> das gibt meine glaskugel nicht her
<lubuntu-user> dann hol dir mal ne bessere ;) Wie gesagt danke.
<ring0> hehe, gerne
<ubasrawr> hallo?
<freanux> was haltet ihr vom ubuntu phone?
<nagetier> !ot > freanux 
<ubasrawr> also ich habe es mit der static oder der dynamishen versucht, der ubuntu server kann sich nicht ans iweb anschliessen
<freanux> bot fail, aber ich wechsle :)
<nagetier> genau.. freanux, hier ist Support, #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist der richtige Channel zu solch einer Frage.
<nagetier> :) danke
<Hiege> mal ne bescheidene Frage, ich habe 2 Streamingserver auf dem system installiert einmal den PS3 mediaserver und den Logitechmediaserver. Der logitechmediaserver funktioniert wie er soll und macht Multiroom, der PS3 Media hat mal kurze zeit funktioniert, die PS3 hat auch mal den Logitechmediaserver gefunden gahabt. also die eigentliche Frage, ist es generell doof mehrere Streamingserver auf einem
<Hiege> System zu haben ?
<ubasrawr> nagetier: also ich habe jetzt meinen ubuntu server an den router angeschlossen und das interface auf dynamisch umgestellt. beim router sehe ich die mac addresse und er erhaelt sogar eine ip, aber vom server selbst kann ich nicht ins internet
<bekks> ubasrawr: Dann liefer bitte die angefragten Informationen.
<lubuntu-user> Hiege soweit ich weiß funktioniert das über nen bestimmten port und normal kann nur eine Anwendung diesen benutzen
<Hiege> es sind eigentlich verschiedene Ports 5001 und 9000 oder 9090 glaube ich
<ubasrawr> bekks: welche denn? ich musste mich neu einloggen und habe deinen post nicht gesehen
<Hiege> dann wirds wohl am an der PS3 mediaserver software liegen ^^
<ubasrawr> bekks: meinst du den command "cat /etc/issue?"
<bekks> ubasrawr: Nein. Ich meine den Pastebin von /etc/network/interfaces
<ubasrawr> bekks: http://pastebin.com/81d6iryU bitte schoen
<hms> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei einem Touchscreen Problem helfen?
<hms> Unter Xubuntu funktioniert der Touchscreen perfekt, unter Ubuntu nicht. Habe die Kalibrierung durchgeführt und die conf Datei geschrieben
<bekks> ubasrawr: Was steht in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ubasrawr> bekks: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<bekks> ubasrawr: Was genau bedeutet "vom Server selbst komme ich nicht ins Internet".
<ubasrawr> wenn ich zum beispiel firefox starte, kann ich nich auf google.com gehen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<ubasrawr> bekks: weiss ich nicht, ich versuche nochmals mit einem neustart
<bekks> Wozu?
<lubuntu-user> Hiege: ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass beides DLNA Server sind und wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab initiert sich DLNA über Port 1900. Aber wirklich Ahnung davon hab ich nicht. Aber normal sollte jeder DLNA Server alle Geräte bedienen können
<bekks> ubasrawr: Sag uns doch einfach, was passiert, wenn du "www.google.ccom" eingibst.
<ubasrawr> bekks: habe jetzt neu gestarted und versucht firefox zu starten. jetzt funktioniert google.com :D
<Hiege> naja die haben beide ihre brechtigung, der eine Tranzcodiert Videoformarte so das man mit der PS3 auch MKV's abspielen kann, der andere ist halt für die zentrale musiksteuerung wo man mehrere clients seperat über ein interface steueren kann, ich weis jetzt aber auch nicht wie wo welcher port genau genutzt wird, eventuell ist es nur das webinterface, ich glaube aber das es vielleicht einfach zuweni
<Hiege> g ram ist
<Hiege> den der PC hat nur 1Gb und das ubuntu ist mit GUI installiert 
<Hiege> wenn ich mich über SSH einlogge sagt er 53
<lubuntu-user> port 53 ist DNS
<Hiege> soo ich bin mal weg, bis denne
<ubasrawr> bekks: jetzt habe ich aber immer noch das problem, dass mein ubuntu server nicht mehr als dhcp server funktioniert
<lubuntu-user> welchen DHCP Server nutzt du den?
<lubuntu-user> weiß jemand, wie man openbox neu lädt ohne sich auszuloggen?
<ubasrawr> lubuntu-user: also before den update isc-dhcp; nach den update bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher
<ubasrawr> lubuntu-user: auf der machine ist jetzt isc-dhcp und isc-dhcp3 installiert; weiss jetzt aber nicht welche von beiden jetzt laeuft
<ring0> ubasrawr, also ubuntu liefert nur isc-dhcp-server, aktuell in version 4.2.4
<Longbottom> lubuntu-user: Hab kein openbox, würde aber 'openbox --replace' probieren.
<ubasrawr> ring0: ja aber bei meiner /etc/dhcp gibt est die /etc/dhcp und /etc/dhcp3; deshalb bin ich mir nicht so sicher welche ich am benutzen bin
<nagetier> ubuntulog: paste mal bitte ein dpkg -l | grep dhcp
<ring0> ubasrawr, wenn du noch nicht mal weißt, welches paket du installiert hast und wo es konfiguriert wird, rate ich dir dringend von einem server ab. informiere dich vorher lieber erstmal
<nagetier> ubasrawr: ^ , entschuldige ubuntulog 
<ubasrawr> nagetier: willst du mein dpkg -l | grep dhcp sehen?
<ubasrawr> nagetier: bitte schoen http://pastebin.com/DGg5qZjw
<nagetier> ubasrawr: das muss nicht sein, nur entscheide dich für eine Version und lösche die andere.. sicher vorher die evtl. vorhandene Konfiguration.
<nagetier> ubasrawr: hier steht die Antwort .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ISC-DHCPD
<nagetier> etwas undurchsichtig, aber ok
<nagetier> wobei (transitional package) genau das aussagen wird
<ubasrawr> nagetier: ich habe jetzt den dhcp3 mit remove --purge entfernt und meine dhcp.conf geschrieben; kann aber trotzdem nicht durch meinem server ip's vergeben; /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf pastebin: http://pastebin.com/U0AEKsN0
<bekks> Hast dein Server eine statische IP?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, wird der nicht als DHCP funktionieren können.
<ubasrawr> bekks: ja, meine 2. netzkarte ist statisch: http://pastebin.com/at9ziHUX
<bekks> ubasrawr: Dann musst du deinen DHCP server auf exakt diese statische IP binden.
<ubasrawr> bekks: du meinst bei << option domain-name-servers 10.10.0.1>> und die 10.10.0.2 raus nehmen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Mit "option domain-name-servers" legst du den DNS server fest, der per DHCP Option ausgeliefert werden soll. 
<bekks> Ich sagteDu musst dem DHCP Server beibringen, dass er nur mit der Netzwerkkarte mit dem statischen Interface arbeitet - sonst kann das nicht funktionieren.
<ubasrawr> bekks: meinst du beit /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server; <<INTERFACES = "eht0">>? das ist schon eingestellt
<ubuntusr> ich möchte Teeworlds aus der Source kompilieren. Und zwar mit bam. Mein Problem ist wie krieg ich den vollständigen Output in eine Datei
<ubuntusr> ich habs so probiert bam release >> output 
<ubuntusr> da bleibt die hälfte zurück
<nagetier> ubasrawr: du musst mit Fehlermeldungen kommen und das Problem eingrenzen.. "können die Clienten das Interface erreichen?" wäre ein erster Ansatz (ping nutzen)
<ubasrawr> nagetier: also wenn ich meine windows machine anschliese, kriege ich nur 169.254.42.35
<nagetier> ubasrawr: kann der Client den Server per ping erreichen?
<nagetier> auf dem korrekten Interface?
<ubasrawr> nagetier: ping: transmit failed. general failure.
<nagetier> ok, hat ja auch keine Adresse
<nagetier> ubasrawr: schau in den Logs deines Servers 
<ubasrawr> nagetier: ja das kabel ist am eth0 angeschlossen
<ubasrawr> nagetier: was ist den der command?
<nagetier> ubasrawr: logs liegen unter /var/log/
<nagetier> ob der ISC-DHCP-Server eine eigene Datei anlegt kann ich so nicht sagen.. /var/log/syslog ansonsten durchsuchen, dort auf Einträge von 'dhcpd' achten.
<ubasrawr> nagetier: http://pastebin.com/SchFke7j
<hms> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei einem Touchscreen Problem helfen. Unter Xubuntu funktioniert der Touchscreen perfekt, unter Ubuntu bzw. Unity nicht. Habe die Kalibrierung durchgeführt und die conf Datei geschrieben
<nagetier> ubasrawr: ich kann das hier nicht prüfen da ich keinen (ISC-)DHCP-Server laufen habe.. aber genau in den Logs darfst du gerne ansetzen, sie werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Problem aufführen.
<nagetier> ubasrawr: du benötigst IPv6 in deinem Netzwerk?
<nagetier> falls nein, deaktiviere es
<Longbottom> ubuntusr: Falls du noch suchst: 'bam release 2>&1 >>output' sollte gehen.
<ubuntusr> danke
<ubasrawr> nagetier: nein, ipv6 brauche ich nicht, wo habe ich es denn aktiviert?
<nagetier> ubasrawr: in deiner syslog wurden dazu Informationen ausgegeben.
<nagetier> ubasrawr: also *das* es aktiviert ist, was man aber ändern kann.
<ubasrawr> nagetier: ja danke, ich suche mal wo ich es aktiviert habe
<setra> hallo, weiss jemand wie ich die IP adresse von einem 13.10er server herausfinden kann mit der commandline sowie hostname -i, nur leider hat der server dhcp und somit funkt es nicht so
<nagetier> ubasrawr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#IPv6-deaktivieren
<nagetier> setra: ifconfig sollte doch auch so funktionieren?
<setra> nagetier, ja aber ich möchte es im bash verwenden somit brauch ich mehr/weniger als  output
<ring0> setra, ip addr
<setra> ring0, viel zu viel, ausserdem steht bei jeder hardware mit verschieden vielen nics das ergebnis woanders
<ring0> setra, kannst das auch eingrenzen für ein device
<setra> ring0, ah wie? help, helpte gar nicht
<ring0> ip addr show dev eth0 z.b.
<ubasrawr> nagetier: also wenn ich versuche den isc-dhcp server mit dem command <<service isc-dhcp-server start>> zu starten kriegt der system log diese fehler meldung: http://pastebin.com/Wjfw4JJ3
<setra> ring0, ok, bei mir zeigt er mir nur eth0 nicht die eigentliche bridge br0 die dann die addresse bekommt
<ring0> setra, wird br0 denn gelistet bei ip addr?
<setra> ring0, ja bei ip addr show dev eth0
<ring0> setra, und ip addr show dev br0 mag nicht?
<setra> ring0, ich bräuchte sowas ohne curl und ohne abhängigkeit zu smart-ip: http://smart-ip.net/myip
<setra> ring0: kurz und schmerzlos
<ring0> setra, i see
<ring0> setra, ip addr show dev eth0 | sed -nr 's/.*inet ([^ ]+).*/\1/p'
<nagetier> ubasrawr: ja, 'subnet 10.10.0.1' ist auch kein Subnet sondern eine Adresse
<ring0> setra, kannste bestimmt auf deine bridge ummünzen und /24 auch noch entfernen
<setra> ring0, coole regex aber ich hab dann witzigerweise die xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/32 dabei
<ring0> setra, wenn nur die /32 stört mach die doch auch noch weg
<setra> ring0, ja das will ich eh, nur bin ich halt nicht so der master of regex wie so manche andere hier
<ring0> ip addr show dev eth0 | awk '$1=="inet" {print $2}' | sed 's/\/24//'
<setra> ring0, ohhh danke mastr
<ring0> geht bestimmt auch irgendwie schöner
<setra> ring0, ich bin nich so der oberflächliche typ und steh mehr auf die inneren werte :-)
<ring0> setra, aber tut ja was es soll. sofern dich /32 stört, halt entsprechend anpassen ;)
<setra> ring0, ah.. sed mahhh, da hätt ich selbst drauf kommen können
<setra> ring0, keine kritik sondern nur lob, falls das jetzt verkehrt rübergekommen ist
<ring0> alles gut
<ring0> setra, wahrscheinlich macht bei sed -n noch sinn, aber sonst ;)
<setra> ring0, alles supergut...It computed as it should
<ring0> setra, also finaler vorschlag: ip addr show dev eth0 | awk '$1=="inet" {print $2}' | sed -nr 's/\/32//p'
<ring0> ;)
<penni> Hi!
<penni> Ich wollte gleich meinen Rechner umbauen und eine neue 120GB Samung SSD sowie eine 3TB WD HDD Festplatte einbauen um darauf Ubuntu 14.04 LTS zu installieren. Was muss ich beachten? Wie sollte ich am besten pratitionieren?
<jokrebel_> Nimm die Automatic wenn Du keine speziellen Wünsche hast.
<Flash63> penni: ich würde die schnelle SSD für das System an sich / - /home & SWAP verwenden und die 3TB-Platte als extra Mountpoint und „Datengrab“ für Musik, Videos, Textdokumente usw.
<penni> Flash63: Danke, so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Habe aber mal irgendwie gelesen, dass man den SWAP wohl mit auf die HDD packen sollte...
<Flash63> penni: über wieviel RAM verfügt denn dein System?
<penni> Flash63: 10GB
<Flash63> dann wird da wohl nicht viel „geswappt“, es sei denn Du hast da noch VMs parallel laufen und etliche Anwendungen im Host offen
<Flash63> auch beim SWAP ist die SSD gegenüber einer normalen Festplatte natürlich deutlich im Vorteil
<nagetier> penni: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung
<bernd_> hallo, ich finde skype nicht für ubuntu lts 12.04.4. kann jemand helfen?
<MrTurkelton> ich habe mir mein duch meine tolle Compizversuche mein Unity zerschossen. Sehe nur noch das Wallper und die Desktop icons. Mit Screenshots und Logs wirds schwer, da ich nichtmal das terminal starten kann, da compiz ja Strg+Alt+T überschreibt -.-
<MrTurkelton> habs mit gconf -rest versucht über das tty aber das braucht xx11 -.-
<MrTurkelton> -reset
<Flash63> bernd_: skype ist nicht direkt in den offiziellen Paketquellen - Du musst dazu „Canonical_Partner“ freischalten
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: Du koenntest theoretisch in einem VT mit   DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace    schauen welche Fehlermeldungen es gibt, 
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: oder  (auch mit DISPLAY=:0)  da ein Terminal starten. Oder ccsm. Oder was auch immer Dir Freude bereitet
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: also CTRL+ALT+F1, dann da   (zurueck mit CTRL+ALT+F7) 
<Fuchs> Und Du koenntest etwas weniger rumspielen ;) 
<MrTurkelton> ;) Ich teste das eben mom
<MrTurkelton> ich habe an den fesnterdekrorationen rumgepsielt
<Fuchs> dann ist ggf. auch nur der decorator tot, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich nicht weiss, wie das seit 14.04 gehandhabt wird, gibt ja einen neuen 
<Fuchs> wiedemauchsei, der Ansatz funktioniert so oder so
<MrTurkelton> lasse gerade das replace laufen mal sehen was raus kommt 
<penni> Nochmal zu meiner SSD Sache: Wie groß sollte dann die / Partition und wie groß die /home Partition sein?
<nagetier> penni: die SSD steht komplett dem OS zur Verfügung? Und hattest du dich entschieden / nochmals zu unterteilen?
<MrTurkelton> fuchs: wie könnte ich noch das terminal starten vom dekstop aus
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: mach es vom VT aus
<nagetier> penni: und was hast du geplant mit dem OS zu machen, welche Anwendungen sind vorgesehen?
<Fuchs> auch mit DISPLAY=:0  (oder setzt das kurz mit export global, damit Du es nicht immer tippen musst) dann den Befehl, z.B. gnome-terminal 
 * Fuchs muss leider weg, viel Erfolg :)
<MrTurkelton> fuchs: da funktionert aber mein dconf nicht. das replace bleibt stehen
<jokrebel_> gibt es Kompozer für 14.04 nicht mehr?
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: dann brich das mal ab mit einem CTRL+C  (ziemlich sicher bleibt es stehen, weil compiz laeuft) 
<Fuchs> wiedemauchsei, weg 
<MrTurkelton> ah ok danke
<penni> nagetier: Ein ganz normaler Desktop PC: Dokumente bearbeiten, Programmieren (Java, PHP, also auch MySQL und co.), E-Mails, Internet, Bildbearbeitung, Spiele usw.
<penni> nagetier: Reichen da überhaupt 120GB aus? Nicht die /home später zu groß wird...
<MrTurkelton> ist wieder alles da :)
<MrTurkelton> fuchs ist einfach gut auch wenn das jetzt nicht mehr lesen kann ;D
<nagetier> penni: das ließe sich auch im nachhinein noch korrigieren. Die 120GB reichen dazu vollkommen aus.. ich würde für / 40GB wählen, evtl. auch 60GB, den Rest für /home nutzen.
<nagetier> penni: in deinem /home/user kann man dann symlinks zu den Daten auf der HDD setzen.
<ring0> 20gb reichen normal dicke für normale anwendung für /
<penni> nagetier: Alles klar. Also auf die SSD 40GB für / und 60GB für /home. 20GB bleiben unbenutzt (sollte man machen, laut Internet). Die HDD wird dann nur eine dicke ext4 Partition. Richtig?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> penni: wie du magst, aber ext4 ist schon eine gute Wahl.
<penni> Wie groß sollte denn der SWAP ca. sein?
<nagetier> penni: falls du mehr Platz für /home haben möchtest, müssen die 40GB nicht einmal sein.
<Fuchs> MrTurkelton: es wird an mein Handy weitergeleitet und vibriert in meiner Tasche ;-P freut mich zu hören 
<penni> nagetier: Also 30GB / und 70GB für /home ?
<nagetier> penni: RAM + 20% .. so lässt sich dann auch S2D nutzen ohne weitere Anpassungen
<nagetier> penni: würde genügen.
<penni> nagetier: Ok, also bei meinen 10GB RAM wären das ja 12GB, richtig?
<nagetier> haut hin
 * Flash63 verwendet immer ~15GB für / und etwa die Hälfte ist belegt
<penni> Flash63: Wo sehe ich denn, wieviel ich aktuell von meinem / belegt habe?
<nagetier> Klar, reicht auch.. dachte nur falls dann doch mal etwas größere Programme folgen, kann man den Platz ruhig dafür vorsehen.. Datenmassen kämen ja eh auf die HDD.
<ring0> penni, df -h
<penni> Ok, danke euch! Ich werde mal etwas herumprobieren! :)
<penni> Schönen Abend noch :)
<nagetier> Dir auch :)
<leszek> hi
<hms> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit einem Touchscreen Problem weiterhelfen ?
<bekks> hms: Das wissen wir erst nach der Problembeschreibung. :)
<hms> OK, Version jeweils 14.04, Touchscreen funktioniert unter Xubuntu Oberfläche ohne Probleme unter Unity nicht
<hms> Habe bereits die Kalibrierung durchgeführt und entsprechende Datei im X11/... Verzeichnis geschrieben
<hms> 99-calibration.conf
<hms> Ebenfalls funktioniert oftmals die Tastatur unter Unity nicht richtig, Taste 1 und a
<hms> keiner eine Idee?
<hms> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit einem Touchscreen Problem weiterhelfen ?
<bekks> Stell doch bitte einfach deine wirkliche Frage ....
<_moep_> plenken: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenk hms 
<_moep_> *scnr*
<bekks> :P
<hms>  Version14.04, Touchscreen funktioniert unter Xubuntu Oberfläche ohne Probleme unter Unity nicht
<hms> Habe bereits die Kalibrierung durchgeführt und entsprechende Datei im X11/... Verzeichnis geschrieben
<hms> 99-calibration.conf
<hms> Keiner eine Idee oder vielleicht einen Tip wo ich eine Lösung finden könnte? 
<ring0> nutzt du mehrere bildschirme?
<hms> @Ring Nein
<jokrebel_> Upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 lief erstaunlich gut trotz großer "Altlasten"
<ubu> moin
<ubu> jemand erfahrung mit stromzähler auslesen?
<bekks> Was hat das mit Ubuntu im Speziellen zu tun?
<ubu> bekks: ich komm nicht in den offtopic ;(
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<ubu> ubu #ubuntu-de-offtopic“ Illegal channel name
<ubu> argh
<ubu> wegen "?
<bekks> Richtig.
<ubu> okay danke
<ebuneccar> ich suche ein program zum synchroniesieren wzischen interne und externe festplatte
<_moep_> ebuneccar: rsync
<Rochvellon> ebuneccar: unison bspw.
<ebuneccar> klappt nicht alle versuche gerade synkron
<Walker__> Hallo liebe Ubuntu Gemeinde. Ich habe heute meiner erste Ubuntu Installation gewagt (windows 8 hat mich fertig gemacht) und bin bislang begeistert und überlege, auch im Alltag komplett auf Ubuntu umzusatteln. Nun habe ich die grundlegenden Dinge meines Systems eingerichtet, verzweifle aber daran, dass ich das System bei Inaktivität automatisch in den Schlaf schicken kann, wie ich es von meinem Windoof gewohnt war. Bietet Ubuntu da
<Walker__>  wirklich keine automatische Funktionalität?
<Rochvellon> Walker__: schau mal nach einem programm wie Energieverwaltung. dort müsste auch die möglichkeit vorhanden sein, den rechner nach xx minuten schlafen zu legen
<Walker__> hatte eben schon gegoogelt nach allen Begriffen, die ich aus der Windowswelt zum Energiesparen kenne. Problem scheint echt zu sein, dass Linux wohl meist in Servervarianten läuft (auch mit Desktop) und man diese i.d.R. nicht schlafen schickt. Habe leider kein Tool gefunden.
<jokrebel_> Walker__: Welches Ubuntu mit welcher Desktopvariante nutzt Du denn?
<Walker__> ich habe eine 12.04 LTS installiert mit Unity
<jokrebel_> Walker__: Da findest Du das gewünschte in den "Sytemeinstellungen" im Sektor "Leistung"
<Walker__> oh gott. peinlich
<Walker__> um das Gerät per WOL dann aus der Bereitschaft zu wecken, muss ich da nochwas einstellen? Bei Windows war ich es gewohnt, dass man auf Magic Packets reagieren muss
<Walker__> ah schon was im wiki gefunden
<Walker__> das teste ich mal
<jokrebel_> das ist im Prinzip hier auch so, aber man muss evetuell noch ein paar Sachen regeln. Siehe dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN
<bekks> ebuneccar: Was bedeutet "klappte nicht"?
<Walker__> habe gerade mal im wiki geguckt, wie man den rechner in bereitschaft versetzt
<Walker__> ist shutdown -h now richtig?
<jokrebel_> Walker__: Das schaltet komplett aus
<Walker__> dachte dafür wäre -p ?
<jokrebel_> Walker__: Und gleich mal vorweg - Standby/Ruhezustand klappt nicht bei jedem Rechner Out-of-the-box
<Walker__> ja, das wollte ich mal testen :-)
<Walker__> wie wäre denn der befehl dafür?
<jokrebel_> Walker__: Keine Ahnung, nutz das nicht weil die Bootzeiten heutzutage mir das noch nicht nötig machten. Aber schaum al in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<Walker__> ja, aber wenn ich ihn komplett runterfahre kann ich ihn nicht mit WOL wecken, oder?
<jokrebel_> doch
<Walker__> oha, ok das teste ich mal. :)
<jokrebel_> wenn es die Einstellungen und die Netzwerkkarte hergeben, schon.
<jokrebel_> aber nu bin ich echt weg...
<jokrebel_> Gute Nacht
<ppq> hm. mein motorola razr maxx mit cm11 wird unter xubuntu 14.04 tadellos alt MTP-gerät erkannt. das xperia z1 compact, auch mit cm11 und auf MTP gestellt, wird nun nicht erkannt :(
<ppq> woran kann das liegen?
<PeekRun> hossa und hallo! ich möchte einen homeserver einrichten der als dhcp, router und dns server dienen soll. dazu hätte ich ein paar fragen. kann mir da wer helfen?
<bekks> PeekRun: Ja dann frag doch mal :)
<PeekRun> das setting ist ein alter dell, der eben diese aufgaben übernehmen soll, und im wohnzimmer steht ein proliant mini server, der als multimediakiste (xbmc) und fileserver dienen soll (linux) dann hängen im net doch 2 win8 rechner und 2 linux latops + 2 wireless accesspoints
<PeekRun> als erstes wüsste ich gern, ob ich dnsmasq oder eher ISC DHCP und bind9 benutzen sollte. da scheiden sich echt die geister und mir gualmt die birne  :D
<bekks> dnsmasq
<bekks> Du willst niemals einen ISC bind haben, wenn es auch nur eine Chance gibt, das zu vermeiden.
<bekks> dnsmasq spielt dann DHCP und DNS.
<PeekRun> lol... dachte ich mir
<bekks> Es SEI denn, du willst auf dem Server selbst von außen erreichbare Domains hosten, und die Zonenverwaltung im DNS selbst machen.
<bekks> Das glaube ich aber nicht, im Wohnzimmer.
<PeekRun> ok. dnsmasq kann also auch die "routerfunktion" übernehmen?
<bekks> Was verstehst du denn unter "Routerfunktion"?
<PeekRun> ja, später soll der 2te server auch von aussen erreichbar sein
<bekks> Wie ist deine Netzwerkanbindung zu deinem ISP?
<PeekRun> kabel
<bekks> Also hast du ein Modem oder einen Router?
<PeekRun> hör mir auf... ein grausigen router mit null funktionen. immerhin kann ich dort die dhcp funktion abstellen, aber das wars schon
<PeekRun> die intention an der ganzen sache ist natürlich auch das lernen
<bekks> Ok, das reicht doch aber.
<bekks> Kann der Router Portforwarding?
<PeekRun> jo
<PeekRun> ich möchte den dell auch als pxe server nutzen, daher der aufwand
<bekks> Und der zweite Rechner (Wohnzimmerserver?) soll per Domain oder per IP von außen erreichbar werden?
<bekks> Willst du zuhause eine Domain hosten oder nur sowas wie dyndns nach Hause machen?
<PeekRun> dyndns. wie gesagt... das ganze netzwerk soll auch für mich als sandkasten dienen.
<bekks> Ja dann ist es ja recht einfach.
<PeekRun> der proliant soll dann im besten fall der webserver sein, ja
<bekks> Der Dell hat zwei Netzwerkkarten und es ist eine direkte Verbindung zum Router möglich?
<bekks> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Dell DHCP, PXE, DNS und Routing machen soll?
<PeekRun> in den dell hab ich ne 2te nic reingebaut ja. und der hängt dann direkt am kabel router. die zweite nNIc dann am switch und so weiter. und ja, der dell soll die eierlegendewollmilchsau sein
<bekks> Ubuntu soll auf dem Dell laufen?
<PeekRun> jupp
<bekks> Dann ist es recht einfach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router besschreibt den Router-Teil, inklusive dnsmasq (d.h. DNS und DHCP). Alle Ports die du von außen brauchst, leitest du vom Router weiter. Dann fehlt noch PXE auf dem Dell und die Portweiterleitung auf dem Router (dem Kabelding) für den Webserver auf dem Wohnzimmerserver.
<bekks> Ich habe ein ähnliches Setup: DHCP auf dem Router, dann eine VM für NTP, DNS via dnsmasq, squid, webserver.
<bekks> In der VM laufen dann noch weitere intern erreichbare Dienste, wie SVN, apt-cacher-ng mit squid peer, owncloud, websvn, etc.
<PeekRun> ok, damit kann ich doch schonmal was anfangen. vielen dank
<bekks> PeekRun: Wenn Du Detailfragen dazu hast, kannst du gerne fragen, es gibt da so den einen oder anderen Fallstrick ;)
<PeekRun> ist nicht anders zu erwarten ;-)
<PeekRun> ich fummel da schon ne woche dran rum... jetzt war es zeit, mal zu fragen 
<bekks> Ja, NTP verzweifelt z.B. bei der Nichtexistenz einer einzigen Zeile in der Konfigurationsdatei, die dann bewirkt, dass NTP zwar startet, aber kein Client die Zeit holen kann.
<bekks> Das sind dann die Dinge, die wirklich viel Zeit kosten.
<bekks> Wie gesagt, frag einfach hier (mit Hilight sehe ich das auch in Abwesenheit), das Projekt sollte umsetzbar sein :)
<PeekRun> jetzt noch ne ganz üble frage, für die ich sicher gesteinigt werde. kann ich für bestimmte sachen webmin benutzen, oder leg ich mit da eher ein ei?
<bekks> Klares Nein.
<bekks> Ich suche Dir gerade den Artikel dazu raus.
<PeekRun> wäre auch zu schön gewesen
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<bekks> "Introduction" sagt alles Wichtige.
<PeekRun> immer die blöden win-daus gelle ;-)
<bekks> Nein - es liegt einfach nur daran, dass Webmin durchaus laufende Systeme zerstört.
<PeekRun> jepp... habs gerade gelesen. übel
<Rochvellon> für ubuntu wird aktuell zentyal entwickelt, wobei ich keine ahnung habe, wie weit die sind und wie gut das projekt ist :)
<bekks> Ja, deswegen macht man diese paar Handgriffe lieber selbst, weil mein Setup wie oben beschrieben nur ca. 8h Konfigurations- und TEst-Aufwand beinhaltet.
<bekks> (Doku-Lesen mal nicht eingerechnet)
<PeekRun> gut. das passt. rätst du mir eher zu 12.04 oder 14.04?
<bekks> 14.04
<PeekRun> alles klar. ich halt dich auf dem laufenden ;-) vieeeeelen dank
<bekks> Gerne :)
<PeekRun> achja, noch ne frage :) gibt es eine bessere möglichkeit als clonezilla, schnell ein backup vom server zu machen, also ohne dass ich vom stick booten muss. würde das ganze um einiges vereinfachen, wenn ich die config an die wand fahre
<bekks> PeekRun: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC z.B.
<xubuntu395> heyyy zusammen
<xubuntu395> ich hab folgendes problem
<PeekRun> danke bekks
<xubuntu395> auf das roott komm ich drauf, aber nicht auf die einzelnen vserver
<xubuntu395> jemand ne lösung parat?
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-27
<ne0> hi
<ne0> jemand da?
<schwMehrheit> Ich habe Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in einer VirtualBox installiert. Ohne 2D-Beschleunigung ist es wahnwitzig langsam, hat die Maus einen Versatz, d.h. da wo man sie sieht und da wo sie reagiert liegt umso weiter auseinander umso weiter man nach unten links kommt. Kennt jemand die Problematik? 
<setra> hallo, habe 13.10 mit kernel 2.6 und würde gern updaten auf 3.8, habe alles versucht, aber nach jedem reboot bin ich zurück auf 2.6 wo könnte ich da ansetzen?
<jokrebel> setra: Das ist aber nicht der orginalkernel von Saucy
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Saucy_Salamander#Kernel
<jokrebel> schwMehrheit: Naja - 14.04 mit Unity ist halt auch 3D
<setra> jokrebel, ich weiss aber ich hab einen kvm server und der provider hat ein 13.10 image mit 2.6 kernel und egal was ich versuche es bootet immer in en 2.6er
<setra> jokrebel, ich habe root access auf den server, kann ich da nicht ein anderes kernel chainloaden?
<schwMehrheit> ja, freudscher Fehler, wenn ich die 3D-Beschleunigung anschalte tritt der Fehler auf, sorry
<jokrebel> setra: Ach so. Ja dann wirst Du den Server-Provider fragen müssen.
<setra> jokrebel, kernel chainloaden geht das? oder überladen?
<setra> hab was gelesen mit kexec?
<Hiege> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<ryck> Hi. Wenn ich "nautilus <directory>/" ausführe, öffnet sich Nautilus im Hintergrund, erscheint also hinter dem aktuellen Fenster (Terminal in diesem Fall). Wie kann ich Nautilus im Vordergrund öffnen?
<Luyin> moin, meine tastatur stellt sich aus unerfindlichen gründen immer auf englisch um (us oder gb kann ich nicht beurteilen), obwohl "de" eingestellt ist. wenn ich dann einmal wieder auf englisch umstelle und dann auf deutsch zurückstelle, geht es, aber sobald ich ein fenster wechsle, steht sie wieder auf englisch (obwohl - immer noch - "de" eingestellt ist!). hat jemand ne idee was ich da tun könnte? 14.04 mit unity
<do0fY> hi jungens
<do0fY> nach langer zeit habe ich mal wieder ne frage
<do0fY> ich habe ein openmedivault laufen, was ja auch debian basiert. wenn ich dem ding dann WOL beibringen will, geht das dann genau wie beiu ubuntu?
<Hiege> WOL wake on lan ?
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, dass du hier nicht danach fragen "darfst" würde ich sagen, es ist recht wahrscheinlich, aber es gibt im netz sicher genug howtos für WOL bei debian.
<do0fY> jap
<Hiege> das ist eigentlich eine Bios einstellung vom mainboard 
<stevieh> https://wiki.debian.org/WakeOnLan
<do0fY> ja, aber ubuntu muss ja ja entsprechend vorbereitet werden
<stevieh> und nun ab damit in offtopic ;-)
<Hiege> bei mir hat das einfach so funktioniert ^^ 
<Luyin>  moin, meine tastatur stellt sich aus unerfindlichen gründen immer auf englisch um (us oder gb kann ich nicht beurteilen), obwohl "de" eingestellt ist. wenn ich dann einmal wieder auf englisch umstelle und dann auf deutsch zurückstelle, geht es, aber sobald ich ein fenster wechsle, steht sie wieder auf englisch (obwohl - immer noch - "de" eingestellt ist!). hat jemand ne idee was ich da tun könnte? 1
<Luyin> 4.04 mit unity
<Luyin> *14.04
<musca> Luyin:  Die Einstellung der Eingabesprache wirkt tatsächlich auf das aktive Programm, nicht auf das gesamte Ubuntusystem. Dadurch kann man mit Programmen arbeiten, die unterschiedliche Sprachen benötigen.
<Luyin> musca: ja, das weiß ich. aber das kann man ja einstellen. und meins steht auf "verwende die gleiche quelle für alle fenster"
<Luyin> und außerdem soll es überhaupt nirgendwo englisch sein, sondern überall deutsch. wenn ich englisch will, stell ich mir das selbst ein
<Longbottom> Hi, wie kann man einstellen, dass man mit Strg+Alt+Q ein @ eingeben kann? Habs mit xbindkeys und xte probiert, bei Strg+Alt+Q trotz vorhergehenden 'xbindkeys -f .xbindkeysrc' passiert aber nichts. Meine .xbindkeysrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344248/
<Longbottom> Hab gerade 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' ausprobiert. Da gibt es viele Optionen zu AltGr, aber keine, die es ermöglicht 'Strg+Alt' wie AltGr zu behandeln.
<Luyin> hat irgendjemand eine idee warum meine tastatur sich ständig auf englisch (us) umstellt, obwohl die standardeinstellung "deutsch" gesetzt ist? die anzeige im indicator ändert sich auch nicht, nur die tasten springen um
<guest2023> Hallo. Ich möchte aus einem alten Rechner eine reine Surfstation machen. Welche minimalistische Linux-Distribution könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen?
<oktay> guest2023: was für eine hardware hat das teil
<nagetier> guest2023, das kommt sehr auf die Speicherausstattung an
<guest2023> @oktay: CPU ist Athlon XP 2600+
<guest2023> Den Computer sollten auch mehrere Benutzer verwenden dürfen - somit wäre es wohl sinnvoll, wenn vorgenommene Änderungen bei Systemstart wieder rückgängig gemacht werden
<oktay> und wieviel arbeitsspeicher hast du?
<oktay> drin
<PeekRun> hossa! kann mir jemand beim dnsmasq konfigurieren helfen? bin wohl zu blöd -.-
<tikku> halllo! könnt mir jemand beim einrichten von ubuntu desktop mit tightvnc helfen? bekomme immer connection refused meldung
<nagetier> guest2023, nimm ein lxde, das sollte allen genügen und ist von sämtlichen DE die, die am wenigsten Ressourcen benötigt.
<guest2023> @oktay: 1953MB
<oktay> 2 gb ram hm könntest eigentlich xfce nehmen
<nagetier> jo
<oktay> xubuntu dann
<tikku> jemand ne idee? :) 
<penni> Hi! bin gerade dabei Ubuntu 14.04 LTS auf SSD und HDD zu installieren. die HDD ist bei mir eine große ext4 Partition. aber wo soll ich diese jetzt einhängen?
<PeekRun> tikku.... läuft bei dir compiz?
<nagetier> penni, /srv/daten_3tb wäre ein guter Ort
<tikku> nein. ist ein ubuntu 12.04 vps im urzustand
<tikku> cannot open display hab ich im log gelesen iwo
<penni> nagetier: Das kann ich aber bei der Installation nicht auswählen... also einfach dort gar nichts auswählen?
<nagetier> penni, daten_3tb kannst natürlich benenn wie magst, so mache ich es hier.. aber /srv/ an sich ist dazu ein guter Ort
<nagetier> penni, würde mich wundern wenn man es dort nicht auswählen könnte
<nagetier> penni, kannst du aber auch nachträglich machen, ja. Da sollen ja keinerlei Daten vom OS drauf, richtig?
<penni_> nagetier: So, sorry, Jetzt sitze ich am PC
<nagetier> penni_, hattest die letzten drei Abschnitte mitbekommen?
<penni_> nagetier: Leider nicht, sorry :( Kannst du diese vllt nochmal schreiben?
<bob____> hallo leute
<nagetier> penni, daten_3tb kannst natürlich benenn wie magst, so mache ich es hier.. aber /srv/ an sich ist dazu ein guter Ort
<nagetier> penni, würde mich wundern wenn man es dort nicht auswählen könnte
<nagetier> penni, kannst du aber auch nachträglich machen, ja. Da sollen ja keinerlei Daten vom OS drauf, richtig?
<Hiege> also ich habe einen alten laptop core solo 1,4ghz und 4gb Ram. da habe ich Ubuntu genome drauf gemacht, aber ich denke das ist nicht das richtige für mich. Welche GUI ist denn die beste für einen Windows nutzer der seinen desktop gerne zumüllt ? Unyti habe ich auch schon getestet
<penni_> nagetier: Nein, da sollen eigentlich nur Daten drauf
<nagetier> Hiege, LXDE
<penni_> nagetier: Und ich kann nur /, /home, /boot, /tmp usw. auswählen
<Hiege> ok danke
<penni_> nagetier: Ich habe jetzt /srv ausgewählt. Richtig?
<nagetier> penni_, du kannst doch auch einen manuellen Mountpunkt angeben, oder sollte das aus dem Installer genommen worden sein?
<nagetier> penni_, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
<bob____> ich hab' ein problem, dass mein initramfs-tools nicht konfiguriert ist und wenn ich es konfigurieren will sagt es, dass es von initramfs-tools-bin abhängt, aber die version auf meinem rechner quasi zu neu ist (0.99ubuntu13.5 statt 0.99ubuntu13.3.1)
<PeekRun> @tikku .. firewall?
<nagetier> penni_, /srv an sich würde ich nicht nehmen, wie gesagt, es ist ein Ort wo man auch andere Medien mounten könnte.. also sollte die HDD sich in einem Unterordner von /srv befinden.
<bob____> ich glaube das ist eine nachwehe von einem nicht abgeschlossenen kernel-update
<bob____> kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben?
<penni_> nagetier: Doch, die manuelle eingabe klappt. Habe also /srv/daten_3tb eingetragen :)
<tikku> peekrun, kann ich dich mal anschreiben?
<nagetier> penni_, falls du mal noch eine HDD verbaust, hättest dir damit /srv genommen
<tikku> ist soviel los grad.
<PeekRun> jupp
<nagetier> penni_, schön so :)
<penni_> Und jetzt sagt er mir, wenn ich installieren will, dass ich noch eine efi boot partition anlegen soll
<penni_> Ist das ok, wenn ich die ans Ende der SSD packe oder wo soll die am besten hin?
<nagetier> penni_, da kann ich leider nicht helfen
<nagetier> penni_, ist Ubuntu das einzige System auf der SSD?
<nagetier> penni_, siehst du einen Sinn dahinter EFI zu verwenden?
<penni_> nagetier: jop. Nur Ubuntu auf der SSD und nur Daten auf der HDD
<nagetier> penni_, dann würde ich EFI im BIOS deaktivieren
<penni_> Naja, wenn ich auch weiter gehe, kriege ich halt eine Warnung, weil wenn ich es jetzt nicht anlege, die bootloader installation später vermutlich failen wird
<nagetier> penni_, das ist auch richtig.. entweder du schlägst dich mit (U)EFI herum oder deaktivierst es grundsätzlich
<nagetier> penni_, so weit bist ja noch nicht mit der Installation :) Neustarten, raus mit dem Mist und neu beginnen
<penni_> nagetier: Ich meine die 50MB kann ich ja noch irgendwo verbauen, schadet ja nicht. Also ans Ende der SSD einfach klatschen?
<nagetier> penni_, versuche es
<nagetier> IMHO dürfte esegal sein wo die liegt, oder der Installer sollte es anmerken
<penni_> Internet sagt ans anfang der SSD. Also mache ich das doch mal :P
<nagetier> ok, *merk*
<penni_> Dank dir nagetier, er installiert! Ich hoffe jetzt klappt es! :)
<penni_> cu! :)
<nagetier> jop, cu
<bob_____> huhu
<bob_____> ich hab' ein problem: mein initramfs-tools ist nicht konfiguriert und wenn ich es konfigurieren will sagt es mir, dass es von initramfs-tools-bin abhängt, was aber quasi zu neu ist (0.99ubuntu13.5 statt 0.99ubuntu13.3.1). ich glaube das hängt mit einem fehlgeschlagenen kernel-update zusammen. aber durch dieses abhängigkeitsproblem kann ich apt-get nicht mehr benutzen (install -f hilft auch nicht...) kann mir da wer helfen?
<ansgar1307> bob_____: Klappt das Updaten via aptitude
<ansgar1307> ?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau? Kannst Du die komplette Ausgabe deines Fehlers in einen Pastebin schieben bitte? Und auch ein apt-cache policy initramfs-tools-bin ?
<bekks> ansgar1307: Wieso sollte das klappen, wenn die Abhängigkeiten nicht passen? :)
<bob_____> ich hab' kubuntu percise
<ansgar1307> bekks: Also ich hatte mal unpassende Abhängigkeiten nach einem unvollständigen Update, aber aptitude funktionierte noch
<bekks> ansgar1307: Dann hat aptitude diese ignoriert, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist :)
<ansgar1307> bekks: In dem Fall war das für mich aber ganz gut :D
<bob_____> ich probier's grade mit aptitude - scheint zu funktionieren *daumendrück* vielen dank schonmal
<fleisch> hallo leute, kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegt, dass sich die desktop-umgebung ständig aufhängt. das system läuft aber noch? Bitte um Hilfe Danke
<bekks> bob_____: Viel Glück bei was auch immer du da tust.
<bekks> fleisch: Das wird mit Sicherheit in den Logs stehen, was da passiert.
<fleisch> @bekks, in welcher log datei muss ich denn da suchen, und wie finde ich aus der log datei den fehler? Danke schonmal
<bekks> fleisch: Schau mal in die Logs unter /var/log/ und in ~/.xsession-errors
<bob_____> bekks: fehler von apt-get install -f http://pastie.org/9117227
<fleisch> ok, dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche
<apricot1> nach sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdd1 (USB-Stick fat32) und folgendem 'sync', sind auf dem Stick nur Hieroglyphen - Dauer für 1GB = 2,9 sek 
<bekks> Als Ziel die Partition anzugeben wird niemals booten.
<apricot1> nicht mal die Kpoie ist anständig
<bekks> Woran stellst du das fest?
<k1l> du musst das auf sdd und nicht sdd1 dd'en
<apricot1> steht aber so in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<k1l> apricot1: nein
<apricot1> das seh ich im Nautilus
<bekks> Steht da definitiv nicht.
<bekks> In Nautilus kannst du das gar nicht sehen.
<k1l> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen  das ist in deinem artikel verlinkt. jetzt schau bitte nochmal genau hin
<bob_____> ansgar1307: hm... also aptitude hat zwar die pakete ohne abhängigkeitsprobleme aktualisiert, aber bei denen mit abhängigkeitsproblemen trotzdem fehler ausgegeben: http://pastie.org/9117254
<apricot1> genau das hab ich gelesen!
<bekks> bob_____: Ich warte noch auf weitere Ausgaben.
<bob_____> bekks: welche?
<bekks> apricot1: Aber wohl falsch gelesen.
<bekks> bob_____: "apt-cache policy initramfs-tools"
<bob_____> bekks: http://pastie.org/9117256
<ring0> apricot1, sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdd bs=1M so wie es im wiki steht. man schiebt auf das device, nicht auf die partition.
<apricot1> bekks: da steht: Es gilt für Hybris ISO-Images. Und:  Ubuntu images sind ab 11.10 Hybrid ISO-Images !
<bekks> apricot1: Lies was k1l gerade schrieb...
<k1l> apricot1: wenn du das hier gelesen hast: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen versteh ich nicht warum du trotzdem auf die Partition und nicht auf das Device schreiben willst mit dd?
<ring0> apricot1, dadurch, dass es auf das device geschoben wird, ist es auch völlig egal, wie die partition vorher formatiert war
<apricot1> ach sooo... /dev/sdd1 ! richtig?
<k1l> nein!
<Hiege> mit sdd ist der datenträger gemeint mit sdd1  die partition auf dem datendräger
<k1l> sdd1 ist die Partition. und das ist falsch
<apricot1> ach sooo... /dev/sdd   richtig?
<k1l> apricot1: ja, die details sind schon wichtig.
<apricot1> jo ... hast Recht  :)
<ring0> apricot1, lesen, nachdenken, ausführen. immer
<nagetier> noch ist es ja ohne Datenverlust abgelaufen :)
<irgendwer4711> hi, ich habe probleme virtualbox auf 14.04 zu installieren, ich hatte es vor dem update läuffähig. das ubuntupacket kann mit DKMS den treiber nicht bauen, weil angeblich der Kernel Source fehlt, der ist aber da.
<bekks> Das sagt Ubuntu nicht, weil die kernel sourcen gar nicht gebraucht werden.
<bekks> Schieb bitte die komplette Meldung in einen Pastebin
<k1l> irgendwer4711: pack mal ein "uname -a" und ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-" dazu
<irgendwer4711> du einst hier her? :-D
<k1l> !paste > irgendwer4711 
<irgendwer4711> 3.13.0-24-generic
<k1l> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> (der bot ist gerade nicht da)
<jokrebel> irgendwer4711: No-Pasten zB. über http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ und uns den Link geben
<bekks> irgendwer4711: Und die komplette Ausgabe, und nicht nur Teile davon.
<irgendwer4711> das geht übrigens so und nicht mit grep: dpkg -l "linux*"
<bekks> Das geht so oder so.
<irgendwer4711> und der stock kernel ist installiert
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin bitte, danke.
<irgendwer4711> wenn ich sage, das ist installiert, dann ist das so, ich bin kein dummer windowsuser
<bekks> Gut. Dann hilft Dir vielleicht jemand anderes wenn Du Dich weigerst, angefragte Informationen zu liefern. Viel Glück.
<k1l> irgendwer4711: also entweder du weisst alles besser oder du lässt dir helfen :/
<irgendwer4711> das der standard ubuntu kernel da ist, ist wohl klar, da brauch man kein dpkg
<bekks> Das ist keineswegs klar, nur mal so am Rande.
<irgendwer4711> nur weil ich hier eine frage stelle, heisst das nicht, dass ich total dumm biin!
<k1l> irgendwer4711: sagmal?
<bekks> Das sagt auch keiner. Aber wenn du angfragte Informationen nicht lieferst, kann man Dir auch nicht helfen.
<bekks> *angefragte
<k1l> irgendwer4711: komm mal von deinem hohen ross runter! hier hat keiner auch nur im ansatz gesagt, dass du dumm oder ahnungslos wärst.
<irgendwer4711> standardkernel 3.13.0-24-generic mit headern und source ist da
<k1l> irgendwer4711: hier versuchen ehrenamtliche dir zu helfen und du kackst alle an? ist das bei den reaktos leuten so üblich? bei ubuntu jedenfalls nicht.
<irgendwer4711> ich kanne nur den an, der mich hier als dumm hin stellt.
<irgendwer4711> +ck
<k1l> irgendwer4711: komm echt mal runter!
<bekks> Niemand hat Dich als dumm hingestellt.
<irgendwer4711> jaja, den dau erst mal schön alles von dpkg pastbinnen lassen...
<bekks> irgendwer4711: ich lasse mir von Dir nichts unterstellen. DU lieferst angefragte Informationen nicht. Das ist dein Problem, nicht meines.
<k1l> du kommst hier ale mr.reaktos rein der alles weiß aber auf nachfragen nur pampig ist. sorry, aber dann such dir wen der sich ankacken lässt um dir zu helfen. viel glück
<irgendwer4711> ubunbut 14.04 kennst du?
<PeekRun> XD
<ansgar1307> :D
<sonotos> schade, dabei war das thema interessant
<PeekRun> kann mit wer beim dnsmasq einrichten helfen? ich bin irgendwie zu blöd -.- grummel
<bekks> PeekRun: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq
<PeekRun> danke bekks ... die hab ich schon von gestern ;-) aber haut net so recht hin
<sonotos> PeekRun: wenn du konkrete fragen stellen würdest wäre das mit dem helfen etwas einfacher
<PeekRun> nunja, ich frag ja erstmal nach... so von wegen anklopfen und so. wurde mir so beigebracht 
<PeekRun> mir sind die einstellungen die ich in der /etc/network/interfaces nicht klar, wenn ich dnsmasq am laufen habe
<sonotos> grüßen, keine metafragen sondern ein konkrete problem benennen. http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html 
<bekks> PeekRun: Statische IP.
<sonotos> was genau
<bekks> PeekRun: Sonst macht das keinen Sinn, wenn du dnsmasq als DHCP Server betreiben willst.
<PeekRun> der nic zum lan hab ich ne statische gegeben, die zum wan hat ne dhcp
<bekks> Ja, dann passt doch alles.
<PeekRun> muss da auch netmask und gateway eingetragen werden?
<bekks> Solltest du tun, ja.
<PeekRun> also muss die lan nic die wan nic als gateway benutzen? 
<PeekRun> oh man, was für ein satz
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du musst den Rechner zu einem Router machen.
<penni> Hi! So, Ubuntu 14.04 läuft. Habe gerade GNOME installiert doch das design mag ich ganz und gar nicht. Würde gerne das gleiche haben wie früher in Ubuntu 12.04. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das anstelle?
<penni> Es war dieses Design hier: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-midJhBUZjXY/T5kr97cPFHI/AAAAAAAAIvw/JVLvBE6NM-k/s1600/gnome-shell-3.4.1.png
<PeekRun> das ist ja der wo beide nics drin sind
<bekks> PeekRun: Richtig.
<k1l> penni: für themes musst du mal selber gucken. die ubuntu-gnome jungs versuchen möglichst nahe bei gnome zu bleiben
<PeekRun> ich sammel gerade meine configs zusammen. vllt hilft das weiter
<penni> k1l: Hmm... Bin schon die ganze Zeit stark am suchen nach dem Theme...
<k1l> penni: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell/Themes#Designs-von-Satyajit-Happy hier wird von einem ubuntu 12.04 theme gesprochen 
<bekks> PeekRun: Was denn für configs, ausser /etc/network/interfaces und der dnsmasq config?
<PeekRun> @penni : schau mal da nach : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+Grey+for+Ubuntu+14.04?content=164745
<penni_> Sorry aber meine Sitzung wurde gerade beendet
<PeekRun> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418567/
<PeekRun> der dhcp im kabelrouter vergibt ips von 192.168.0.2-10 / die dhcp-rage auf dem server ist 192.168.0.100-150 . das sollte ja nicht das problem sein, oder?
<bekks> Doch, du musst schon unterschiedliche Netze nehmen.
<PeekRun> 192.168.1.1 zb
<bekks> Das ist eine IP, kein Netz.
<ring0> penni_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell/Themes#Designs-von-Satyajit-Happy hat dir k1l rausgesucht
<PeekRun> die 255.255.255.0 also :)
<stevieh> hmm... das klingt so, als ob du noch ein wenig früher mit lesen anfangen willst ;-)
<penni_> ring0 k1l : Danke, ich schaue es mir gleich mal an! :)
<penni_> Bis jetzt habe ich immer noch nicht das richtige theme gefunden...
<ring0> penni_, da wirst du wohl einfach ein bisschen suchen müssen. das kann dir keiner abnehmen
<penni_> Genau das hier ist mein Problem, nur wie stelle ich das nun um? http://www.adminreseau.fr/nautilus-3-10-available-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<PeekRun> letzte frage. was genau muss in der /etc/network/interface drinstehn? eth0 steht ja auf dhcp, das ist klar. die eth1 muss nen static eintrag haben, dass ist auch klar. dann noch gateway, netmask. mehr nicht?
<Longbottom> Hi, kann man irgendwie konfigurieren, dass Ctrl+Alt dasselbe wie AltGr macht? Oder wenigstens für Ctrl+Alt+Q? Hab schon xmodmap, xbindkeys und xkbcomp erfolglos ausprobiert.
<ppq> Longbottom, vielleicht irgendwas damit? http://www.floc.net/xreplay/readme.txt
<Longbottom> ppq: Ich probiers mal aus. Mit xbindkeys zusammen geht es vielleicht.
<ppq> jo, viel erfolg
<blabla> Hallo. Ich kann keine .sh Dateien ausführen via GUI, per Terminal geht es aber einwandfrei. Was kann ich tun? chmod +x ist gesetzt
<blabla> Ich werde auch gar nicht gefragt, ob ich es im Terminal ausführen möchte oder Anzeigen lassen möchte o.ä.
<blabla> Als Standard Anwendung ist "Anwendung starten" ausgewählt. Doch der routiert dann nur und dann passiert gar nichts
<blabla> Kann mir keiner helfen?
<Longbottom> ppq: xreplay scheint kein @ senden zu können, vermutlich da es AltGr nicht kennt. Schade.
<setra> hallo, in welcher reihenfolge wird beim login die konfiguration geladen bis man beim .bashrc ankommt
<setra> weil wenn ich source .bashrc nachlade passt es, sonst hab ich gar nix
<Hiege> cya later
<Longbottom> setra: Dazu solltest du die man-Page von bash lesen, speziell den Abschnitt INVOCATION.
<setra> Loetmichel, thx
<setra> Longbottom, thx
<Longbottom> *g*
<setra> Longbottom, ok habs durchgeschaut aber immer nur see INVOCATION below und da is nix below...
<setra> Longbottom, ja see INVOCATION above
<setra> haha
<ray12683_>  HILFE! Kennt sich jemand von Euch mit Wine und Soundproblemen (Asio) aus?
<bekks> Nein, hier sind nur Metafragenprofis :)
<bekks> ray12683_: Stell doch einfach deine eigentlich Frage :)
<ray12683_> Ich habe in Wine einen Englischkurs installiert. Nun erkannt das Programm zwar meine Mikrofoneingabe, gibt aber kein Audio aus. Ich verwende Ubuntu 10.04 Studio.
<ray12683_> bekks: korrigiere: erkennt
<ray12683_> Hallo, antwortet bitte einer?
<bullgard4> Ich rufe Rhythmbox 2.97 auf. Er zeigt sofort die 1000 Musiktitel an, aber kommt nicht mit dem Fortschrittsbalken rechts unten zuende . Ich warte schon > 6 min. Ist das ein bekannter Fehler?  (Ein weiterer Rhythmbox auf einem anderen Rechner mit demselben Datenbestand zeigt diese Verhalten nicht.)
<stevieh> kann es sein, dass der rechner noch offene samba mounts oder so hat?
<bullgard4> Der Rechner hat keine offnen Samba-Mounts. Aber er hat offene NFS-Mounts.
<stevieh> vielleicht sind die nicht zuerreichen...
<bullgard4> Ich guck mal...
<bullgard4> Dein Hinweis hat mich auf meinen Fehler geführt: Ein Wackelkontakt im RJ45-Steckverbinder. --  Danke!
 * bekks würde das Kabel austauschen
<kurucz> moin, weiß jemand mit welchem befehl die angeschlossenen geräte anziegen kann im terminal?
<Rochvellon> meinst lspci und lsusb?
<kurucz> firewire
<kurucz> das wäre ein vivanco cardbus firewire kit
<kurucz> Rochwellon
<kurucz> ich weiß nicht ob es erkannt wurde o. nicht?
<nagetier> dmesg oder eines der anderen Logs wäre auch noch eine Anlaufstelle
<ring0> lshw
<nagetier> +1
<ring0> kurucz, alternativ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FireWire
<ring0> demnach ist lspci weiterhin das tool der wahl für einen ersten test
<ring0> :)
<Rochvellon> soweit ich auf die schnelle lese, ist auch lspci für firewire-geräte zuständig. näheres dazu unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FireWire und http://linuxwiki.de/FirewireSpeichermedienEinbinden
<kurucz> danke
<kurucz> danke dir Rochwellon , du hast meinen Abend gerettet
<tuxflo> Hallo! Ich habe gerade den Wiki Artikel zu autofs gelesen und habe folgende Frage: Ist es mit autofs auch möglich ein Skript zu starten wenn auf ein Laufwerk zugegriffen wird? Z.B. um erst eine VPN Verbindung herzustellen bevor das entsprechende Laufwerk eingehangen werden kann.
<bekks> Das macht so ja keinen Sinn :9
<bekks> Wenn, dann muss das anderherum passieren. Beim VPN-Aufbau wird das Share eingehängt.
<tuxflo> warum? Wenn das VPN nur für das Share benötigt wird? Das Share soll im idealfall von jemanden genutzt werden können der keine Ahnung von VPN verbindungen hat.
<tuxflo> oder anders gefragt kann autofs ein Skript ausführen wenn auf ein Share zugegriffen wird. Im Wikiartikel wird sowas angedeutet, ich kann aber nichts konkretes dazu finden.
<bekks> Mir wäre das neu, dass AutoFS das kann.
<Rochvellon> bekks: jo, es soll auch bash-scripte ausführen können
<bekks> Uaaah :)
<Rochvellon> bzw. sollte es möglich sein, aus den scripten unter /etc andere bashscripte aufzurufen
<Rochvellon> im autofs-wikiartikel ist ganz unten ein beispielscript angeführt
<tuxflo> Rochvellon, habe ich das  richtig verstanden, das dieses Skript dann immer ausgeführt wird, wenn versucht wird auf den Pfad zuzugreifen? Folgendes Testskript wird leider nicht ausgeführt wenn ich versuche via ls /media/test daraufzuzugreifen
<Rochvellon> tuxflo: ich kenne mich weder mit autofs noch bash-scripte aus. aber mal so ins blaue hinein: ist das script, auf das du verweist, ausführbar?
<tuxflo> Rochvellon, ja ist es, wenn ich es mauell aufrufe erstellt er die Datei
<ne0> hi
<mmommer> Hallo, habe ein Xubuntu und zusätzlich Unity installiert. Unter xfce funktioniert der Touchscreen unter Unity nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<mmommer> Ist auch bei seperater Installation der Systeme so. Jeweils 14.04
<mmommer> Kalibrierung ist durchgeführt und das File geschrieben
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-20
<ika> oh oh man jetzt hab ich die vbox gasterweiterungen installiert und jetzt bekomm ichs noch weniger hin bekomme nen xrandr fehler der sagt: Failed to get size of gamma for output default ^^ obwohl ich einfach die werte die mit cvt auspuckt nehme :>
<ika> oh man ich hab jetzt die vbox gasterweiterungen installiert aber bekomme es trotzdem nicht hin ne anstände auflösung einzustellen ... xrandr sagt mir maximale auflösung ist 1024x768 obwohl ich die vbox auf nem hullhd moitor laufen hab -.- 
<tenker> Moin Leute, ich versuche via /etc/gdm/Init/Default die Displaypositionen von 3 Monitoren direkt beim Start von GDM anzupassen aber beim Start von GDM sind die Display dennoch durcheinander: http://pastebin.com/x7BXK1Mh was mache ich da falsch?
<dadrc> Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass da noch kein sauberer Path gesetzt ist, immerhin wird überall anders "gdmwhich" benutzt, um den echten Pfad zur executable zu finden
<dadrc> könntest du auch mal probieren
<dadrc> XRANDR=`gdmwhich xrandr`; $XRANDR --all-the-stuff
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 per DVD auf einem Rechner zu installieren. Es sind keine Fehler auf der DVD. Während der Installation nach der Auswahl des Tastaturlayouts blinkt der komplette Bildschirm nun abwechselnd schwarz und weiß. Sonst passiert seit einigen Minuten nichts.
<dadrc> tenker, ansonsten guck dir mal http://askubuntu.com/a/347199/215352 an, das sieht deutlich einfacher aus
<NTQ> Wenn ich mir mit STRG+ALT+F1 die Konsole hole, dann kann ich zwar als root Befehle eingeben, aber trotzdem blinkt der komplette Bildschirm sekündlich weiß.
<dadrc> NTQ: boot mal mit 'nomodeset'
<NTQ> dadrc: Mache ich das dann in dem Auswahlbildschirm, der nach dem Booten erscheint?
<NTQ> dadrc: Okay, hab's. Dann warte ich mal ab.
<NTQ> Vor dem eigentlichen Setup kommt auch noch das hier: "mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failted: Invalid argument"
<dadrc> hmhm. das klingt komisch, aber erstmal gucken, ob es jetzt geht.
<tenker> dadrc: hm bei mir wird nirgends eine monitors.xml erstellt
<NTQ> dadrc: Leider blinkt der Screen jetzt wieder.
<NTQ> dadrc: Ich hab mal ein Video gemacht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdnl4bwfNM0
<NTQ> nolapic, noapic, acpi=off haben auch nichts gebracht. Sehr merkwürdig...
<stevieh1> das sieht sehr komisch aus
<NTQ> Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, wenn ich versuche Lubuntu 14.04 zu installieren. Da kommt nach Auswahl "Lubuntu installieren" das hier: "(initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No such device"
<NTQ> Muss auf der internen Festplatte vielleicht eine swap-Partition sein, die er nutzen darf? Die 8GB RAM hab ich auch schon testen lassen. Die sind auch okay.
<stevieh1> braucht man eigentlich nicht, aber kannst ja mal probieren.
<stevieh1> ich hab so nen Effekt noch nie gesehen, würde da auch am ehesten auf grafik (nomodeset etc) tippen.
<stevieh1> die live CD geht?
<NTQ> stevieh1: Versuche ich jetzt. Aber am Freitag ging das noch. Dann hab ich angefangen zu installieren und beim nächsten Start kam der Fehler mit dem initramfs. Ich hab dann die Festplatte wieder gelöscht, dann ging es wieder.
<NTQ> stevieh1: "Lubuntu ohne Installation starten" zeigt den selben Fehler mit initramfs
<dadrc> Das bei Lubuntu klingt nach kaputter CD
<NTQ> Laut Selbsttest wäre alles okay auf der DVD
<NTQ> Ich hab jetzt die interne Festplatte formatiert und eine Swap-Partition drauf gemacht. Jetzt kommen bei der Ubuntu Server Installation immer mehr Zeilen, die sagen: "mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed: Invalid argument"
<NTQ> Mit /dev/sda1 versucht er es auch. Aber das ist ja auch swap. Warum will der das überhaupt mounten?
<dadrc> Gucken, was drauf ist
<NTQ> Hat das irgendetwas damit zu tun, dass das DVD-Laufwerk an IDE hängt und die Platte an SATA? Vertauscht er da was?
<dadrc> Damit er dir beim Installieren entsprechend Optionen anbieten kann
<NTQ> Na gut. Das dauert aber ewig. Ich warte jetzt schon bestimmt 5 Minuten auf das Setup. Ich warte einfach mal weiter.
<NTQ> Jetzt ist der Bildschirm einfach nur lila.... Das ist alles sehr merkwürdig.
<stevieh1> das ist ein C64, weiter kommt der nich ;-)
<NTQ> :D
<NTQ> Vorher lief auf jeden Fall noch wunderbar ein Suse Linux von 2008 oder so
<stevieh1> oh mann, soweit war ich doch gar nicht weg.
<stevieh1> Vielleicht einfach mal n 32 bit no PAE oder wie das heisst probieren?
<BlackMage> konnte der C64 schon 32 bit ?
<BlackMage> eher 8 bit
<NTQ> Falls es hilft: Das ist das Mainboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5VDCMX/ Bei der CPU bin ich mir unsicher.
<NTQ> Das Verwenden eines SATA-DVD-Laufwerks hat übrigens auch nichts gebracht.
<NTQ> Kann ich Ubuntu Server von meinem Laptop aus auf eine externe Festplatte installieren und sie dann in den Desktop-Rechner stecken? Oder könnte es dann zu Treiberproblemen kommen, weil es ein anderes System ist?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: in 95% aller fälle tuts.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: wenn die mühle aber so alt ist dass sie kein pae oder 64bit kann, hast du deinen schuldigen bereits - und dann hilft dir das festplattenwechseln auch nix.
<NTQ> Ich bin gerade einen Schritt weiter gekommen, nachdem ich den freien Speicher auf der internen Festplatte als ext4 formatiert habe. Jetzt fährt Lubuntu einfach ohne Probleme hoch.
<NTQ> Gerade läuft der grafische Installer. Mal schauen, ob er durch kommt
<LetoThe2nd> ah ok
<NTQ> So weit war ich am Freitag übrigens schon. Aber nach einem apt-get upgrade und einem Neustart, ging gar nichts mehr. Aber so viel falsch machen kann man da doch gar nicht, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> "theoretisch"
<NTQ> Am besten ldm stoppen und dann apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. So hab ich das zumindest das letzte mal gemacht.
<NTQ> Okay, es gab jetzt einen Fehler bei dist-upgrade: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/20150420_140455.jpg
<NTQ> "interner bzip2-Lesefehler: "DATA_ERROR"
<NTQ> Jetzt gibt es auch noch segmentation faults. Irgendwas ist hier falsch.
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde ja auf hardware tippen.
<NTQ> Ich hab den Fehler. Ich teste nur gerade noch genauer in welchem RAM-Modul er steckt. -.-
<NTQ> 2 GB reichen mir erst mal auch.
<benick_> Hallo Leute, hab Scheiße mit meiner fstab gebaut und suche gerade ernsthafte hilfe 
<LetoThe2nd> benick_: ich hab leider gerade nicht die zeit mich damit zu befassen, aber im allgemeinen hilft wenn du etwas präziser fragst, und veilleicht auch mal das betreffende file soweit möglich in ein pastebin lädst.
<benick_> naja an sich weiß ich wo meine Fehler lag, kann es nur nicht ändern. Also Kurzfassung,, hab ne zustätzliche Festplatte eingebaut und wollte die Partition automatisch mounten lassen, hab dementsprechend einen Eintrag in der fstab gemacht. Wenn ich den Rechner jetzt starte, komme eine Fehlermeldung "Ann Error occured while Mounting / " wollte die fstab jetzt im Terminal editieren, bzw. den neuen Eintrag rausnehmen. Jetzt kann ic
<dadrc> !512 > benick_ 
<dadrc> hmhm. bot tot.
<dadrc> benick_, das wurde abgeschnitten, ging nur bis "Jetzt kann ic"
<k1l_> pack das file mal in einen pastebin: paste.ubuntuusers.de
<benick_> kann leider auf den betroffenen rechner gar nix weiter machen, komme nur bis zu der Fehlermeldung und darüber in ein terminal
<benick_> dadrc: kann jetzt im Terminal nur mit "nano" arbeiten und bekomme da keine schreibrechte
<dadrc> benick_, Live-CD booten, chroot, Datei anpassen, neustarten.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<benick_> noch kurz zum verständnis, ich lade mir jetzt eine Live version, am besten genau das gleiche system wie ich jetzt auch installiert habe und kann dann über chroot die fstab anpassen?
<dadrc> Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Vorher kannst du noch versuchen, mal den Recovery-Modus im Grub auswählen
<dadrc> Eventuell reicht der sogar, um das Problem zu beheben
<dadrc> Der sollte dir eigentlich ein rudimentäres System mit Schreibzugriff liefern
<benick_> okay ich probiere das jetzt mal. vielen dank schonmal :)
<dadrc> Wenn der Recoverymodus nicht reicht, dann genau das, was du gesagt hast.
<kcalB> Hallo alle, ich möchte ein Script erstellen, das mir ein ssh Tunnel zu meinem Home-Pc herstellt und gleichzeitig einen Systemweiten Proxy  einrichtet. Das Script sollte nach bedarf ein und ausgeschaltet werden können. Kann mir jemand helfen das zu ermöglichen ?
<stevieh> nennt man sowas nicht vpn?
<aggr0nym> AES rulez
<kcalB> stevieh, öhhmmm ja ne vpn is nicht so meins :D
<stevieh> aha
<kcalB> aggr0nym, stimmt was nich mit aes ? O.o
<aggr0nym> niedrig bittig ? hmm :D
<kcalB> hääh ????7
<kcalB> sicher oder nicht sicher ?? aggr0nym 
<aggr0nym> kann man das so beantworten?
<stevieh> kinder, macht das mal im Kanal daneben aus
<k1l> aggr0nym: wenn du hier "hilfst" dann bitte auch vernünftig. zum rumblödeln bitte nicht den supportkanal missbrauchen
<aggr0nym> da ich mal davon ausgehe dass du dir deine protokolle nicht selber zusammenstellen kannst für einen eigenen vpn ( provider ) musst du wohl damit leben was dein vpn anbieter dir vorgibt an verschlüsselung. also what u get is what u see :-)
<aggr0nym> denn dein provider diktiert dir was für eine verschlüsselung du einsetzen darfst. bzw. mit welchen einstellungen dein vpn funktioniert
<aggr0nym> oder setze dir selbaer openvpn server auf
<aggr0nym> wiki hilft dann auch mit den eingesetzen verschlüsselungen.
<aggr0nym> deinem serverprovider dürftest du aber einigeds an erklärung schulden wenn du da ein vpn server möchtest :)
<kcalB> aggr0nym, ich bereits einen VPN server eingerichtet, geht auch. Ich hab eben vor vpn mit ssh zu tunneln 
<aggr0nym> <stevieh> nennt man sowas nicht vpn?
<kcalB> ja, es dreht sich ja eigentlich nicht um VPN sonder um ssh. Ich denke das mam mit VPN nicht alles tunneln kann oder liege ich da falsch ?
<stevieh> das ist der zweck eines vpn, dass es alles tunnelt
<aggr0nym> ebend
<aggr0nym> alles hiner eth0 oder 1 oder 2
<aggr0nym> alle protokolle es gibt dns leaks
<aggr0nym> google hilft im zusammenhang mit #ipv6
<kcalB> udp ja und was ist mit tcp ??
<aggr0nym> kannste iptables konfigurieren mit nem simplen script
<aggr0nym> für die leaks
<aggr0nym> watt willste denn ohne provider im web? :D
<stevieh> aggr0nym: kannst du jetzt mal aufhören zusammenhanglosen Unsinn zu erzählen?
<aggr0nym> wieso ist doch richtig
<stevieh> hör hier einfach damit auf.
<stevieh> punkt.
<kcalB> vpn tunnelt doch nur udp oder und ssh tcp oder nicht ?
<aggr0nym> hör du doch auf
<stevieh> kcalB: nein. vpn tunnelt erstmal alles. udp und tcp
<kcalB> und warum steht in den conf upd oder tcp ? O.o
<stevieh> kcalB: das ist, worüber der tunnel ist. 
<kcalB> und was ist mit tcp , Ich glaub ich steh aufm schaluch  -.-
<stevieh> wenn du von aussen in der ganzen welt dein heimnetz erreichen willst, dann ist ein Openvpn server bei dir im Heimnetz genau das richtige.
<stevieh> also, der tunnel muss ja auch über ein protokoll gehen. Da kann man wählen, zwischen udp und tcp. Warum das so ist, kannst du nachgugln.
<stevieh> und nen port musst du auch noch wählen.
<kcalB> also sagte ich doch vpn mit ssh tunneln *lach*
<kcalB> ich bin im außendienst tätig, deswege
<stevieh> da brauchst du kein ssh sondern du setzt nen openvpn server auf, konfigurierst ihn auf tcp und port 443 und schaltest die bei deinem router durch. fertig. port 443 deswegen, weil du sonst öfters in irgendwelche Hotels am anderen Ende der Welt nicht rauskommst. aber https geht fast immer.
<nagetier> man würde per SSH durch den VPN-Tunnel auf heimische Geräte zugreifen, warum sollte man da noch einen weiteren Tunnel aufbauen?
<kcalB> evtl. bin ein wenig paranoid
<stevieh> brauchs du nich
<kcalB> sicher ?
<stevieh> ne
<kcalB> ich vertaue dir mal blind :)
<stevieh> gut so. 
<kcalB> danke noch, Muss weg
<daswort> hallo ich versuche gerade heraus zu finden wie schnell ich von einer HDD mit LUKS lesen kann. Dazu habe ich von urandom ein etwa 500MB großes image geschrieben. Und lese dieses mit folgendem Befehl wieder: for i in $(seq 1 10); do echo 3 | tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches; dd if=/root/random.img of=/dev/null; done 
<daswort> Allerdings komme ich da auf 800MB/s was mir arg viel für eine HDD erscheint. 
<dasjoe> daswort: fio oder bonnie++ sind geeignetere Benchmarks als dd
<daswort> Gut zu wissen, werde ich gleich mal testen. 
<daswort> Würde mich aber interessieren woher dieser Durchsatz kommt, denn vom File Cache im RAM kann es ja nicht stammen. 
<nagetier> daswort, ist dir das bekannt? - https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Linux_I/O_Performance_Tests_mit_dd
<daswort> nagetier, worauf willst du hinaus? Das /root/random.img kein Block-Device ist und dass der Test deshalb keinen Sinn macht?!
<nagetier> daswort, das man sich den Parameter oflag=direct mal ansehen kann
<nagetier> oder was dort zu hdparm steht.. sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ansehen würde ich mir die mal
<daswort> nagetier, das funktioniert nur anders herum. bei dd if=/root/random.img of=/dev/null bs=1G count=1 oflag=direct kommt "argument /dev/null ungültig" 
<nagetier> daswort, hm, dann wähle mal stattdessen eine Dateigröße die ~RAM*2 ist
<nagetier> aber egal, bonnie++ kann das alles besser
<nagetier> daswort, IMHO nutzt dein Einzeiler zwar nicht die Daten aus der vorherigen Sequenz, verwendet aber den RAM als Puffer beim schreiben
<nagetier> und auch den HW-Cache der HDD
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-21
<mmai> hi. ich moechte ein paket deinstallieren das durch ein metapaket installiert wurde. Das metapaket listet mein paket als dependency und daher scheint apt-get alle pakete des metapakets loeschen zu wollen, wenn ich mein zielpaket loeschen will
<mmai> gibt es einen weg nur mein zielpaket zu loeschen oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
<geser> es müsste funktionieren, wenn du die anderen Abhängigkeiten des Meta-Pakets als manuell installiert markierst und dann das gewünschte Paket und das Meta-Paket deinstallierst
<LetoThe2nd> dann vielleicht lieber doch alles wegklopfenund nur das manuell wieder rein ziehen was man tatsächlich braucht.
<LetoThe2nd> (my $.02)
<mmai> sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. aber das metapaket umfasst sehr viele pakete. wenn ich die alle markiere wuerde es doch spaeter sehr muehsam alle manuell zu loeschen
<geser> du kannst sie später wieder auf "automatisch installiert" setzen (wenn du dir jetzt notierst welche du auf manuell gesetzt hast)
<geser> um welches Meta-Paket geht es überhaupt? (so aus Neugier)
<mmai> das metapaket ist ros-indigo-desktop und mein zu loeschendes paket ist eine sammlung von tutorial-binary paketen die dabei mitinstalliert wurde
<uniX67> was/welcher Umfang wird durch "nicht unterstützte Aktualisierungen (trusty backports)" aktualisiert? kleines Beispiel zB :-)
<apollo13> guck ins repo
<uniX67> ubuntu 14.04.2 PS: in der Maske Anwendung&Aktualisierungen hat sich ein rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen: ist=unterstütze soll=unterstützte:-)
<uniX67> apollo13, wie gucke ich ins repo? danke im voraus.
<apollo13> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<uniX67> apollo13,  thx:-)
<agentsoul> habe gerade updates gemacht u.a. openJDK7 jetzt taucht openJDK leider nicht mehr bei Rechtsklick unter "Öffnen mit" bzw "Einstellungen" "Öffnen mit" auf. java -jar prg.jar aus der Kommadozeile läuft. java .version gibt openjdk mit java 1.7.0_79 aus
<Etarius> mal so eine frage … was war so der wirkliche sinn vom pulseaudio?
<k1l> sound auszugeben
<Etarius> hmm … kannst mit ALSA auch
<k1l> ja dn versuch mal soundmixing hinzubekommen
<Etarius> die programme müsste ja nur ALSA können … oder?
<Etarius> ist nicht das erstemal, dass ich mit dem gedanken spiele das pulseaudio-zeugs runter zu schmeißen
<k1l> pulseaudio war ein großer haufen mist als es eingeführt wurde. aber mittlerweile ist das ausgereift und hat sich im alltag bewährt
<Etarius> hatte früher immer nur ALSA genutzt wegen dem generve des pulseaudio und der CPU-auslastung druch den pulseaudioserver …
<k1l> ja, wenn du einen pentium 2 nutzt.
<regenpfeifer> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Prospero
<Guest37373> irc.IRC-Mania.de:6667/Boom 
<bekks> Guest37373: Werbung ist hier unerwünscht.
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-22
<doc_gonzo> moin! ich habe mir ubuntu 14.04.2 in einer vm installiert , um mir den so zu konfigurieren, wie ich es gerne hätte
<doc_gonzo> die vm habe ich heute morgen angehalten und habe es seit ein paar Stunden wieder laufen lassen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Uhrzeit wohl jede 24 verglichen wird
<doc_gonzo> kann ich den cronjob manuell auslösen, wenn bei mir bedarf besteht?
<Mr_Teatime> hat jemand zufällig die Logitech G19 Tastatur zum Laufen gebracht? Suche schon länger eine Möglichkeit, bekomme aber weder Hintergrundbeleuchtung oder Display zum Laufen.
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Udja> Habe eine Frage: Gibt es für Ubuntu bzw. Thunderbird irgendeine Software, mit der man Text-Newsletter verschicken kann? 
<jokrebel> Udja: Was verstehst Du unter "Text-Newsletter verschicken
<Udja> jokrebel: Also keine HTML-Emails, sondern einfache Textnachrichten
<jokrebel> Udja: Man muss doch bei Thunderbird nur das "HTML-Verfassen" deaktivieren. 
<doc_gonzo> jokrebel, da gibts zu viele. es kommt drauf an, wie du die mail Empfänger hast. In einer Datenbank? In einem Plainfile?
<Udja> jokrebel: Ja, aber es sollte möglichst so sein, dass die Empfänger die ganzen E-Mail-Adressen der Newsletter-Abonnenten nicht sehen
<jokrebel> als BCC verschicken?
<doc_gonzo> um welche Größenordnung handelt es sich?
<Udja> jokrebel: Und für die Abonenneten sollte es eine Möglichkeit geben, den Newsletter abzubestellen, indem sie z. B. auf einen Link klicken, der der Mail angehängt ist
<stevieh> Udja: ja gibt es. Diverse.
<Udja> doc_gonzo: Im kleinen Bereich. Mir geht es darum, wie ich das umsetzen könnte. 
<stevieh> kommt wie gesagt auf die Anzahl der empfänger an. Ab 100 Stück würde ich da kein Thunderbird mehr nehmen.
<doc_gonzo> wir hatten immer das Problem, dass uns die Malianbieter auf die blacklist gesetzt haben. Yahoo ist da ganz schnell
<stevieh> Udja: und wenn du selbst basteln willst: "mail" heisst das Programm :-)
<doc_gonzo> und dash :-)
<Udja> Also gibt es da noch keine Software etc.? Wollte Anbieter, wie z. B. mailchimp eben vermeiden, weil ich nicht unbedingt möchte, dass denen die Empfängerliste "gehört"
<ppq> http://www.heise.de/download/linux/internet/e-mail/e-mail-marketing-50003606285/?f=615s
<kubine> ppq: Title: E-Mail-Marketing, Bestbewertete Software für Linux - Download - heise online (at www.heise.de)
<ppq> einfach mal googeln, es gibt tonnenweise software
<kcalB> Hi alle, kann mir jemand die fehler analysieren ?   http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/GRmlcay3ur.jpg . Ist ssh und vpn gelogt mit wireshark.
<ppq> such dir was aus, lies dich ein, setz es auf... und teste es möglichst nicht "in production" :D
<doc_gonzo> ach, wenn die Bounce Mails zurück an den Empfanger gehen ;-)
<kcalB> muss ich mir sorgen machen ? O.o
<doc_gonzo> jje weniger du selber machst, desto weniger machst auch falsch, wa? :-D
<Janosch1> Nabend
<jokrebel> hi
<Janosch1> Ich habe ein Problem mit Elster, und zwar findet es eine pdf datei nicht. Nach der Beschreibung von wiki wollte ich erstmal den in Linux install. PDF Reader mit Wine registrieren. Leider mache ich irgendwas falsch, kann mir jemand helfen?
<Janosch1> Wie erstelle ich den eine Datei mit Inhalt? Ist im wiki leider nicht für Dummies erklärt...
<Janosch1> +n
<Janosch1> ?
<jokrebel> Janosch1: Naja - mit dem entsprechenden Programm welches den gewünschten "Inhalt" erstellen kann erstellen und dann abspeicher ;-)
<jokrebel> +n
<Janosch1> :) Ok, hast du ein paar Namen für mich? 
<jokrebel> Janosch1: Nachdem ich Elster nicht nutze und auch um Wine versuche einen Bogen zu machen weis ich noch nicht mal annähernd für _was_ ich Dir Namen nennen können sollte.
<Janosch1> Verdammich...
<Penni> Hallo. Ich habe einen Desktop PC und wenn ich mal ein paar Stunden weg bin habe ich keine Lust den PC herunterzufahren und beim hochfahren wieder alle Dateien und co. zu öffnen. Damals gab es noch einen Energiesparmodus. Wo ist der hin? Bzw. wie bekomme ich den wieder? Nutze Ubuntu 14.04 LTS + GNOME
<ppq> Penni, bei mir unter 14.04 am desktop gibt es den. einfach im dialog wo abmelden, runterfahren etc. steht auswählen.
<Penni> ppq: Gibt es bei mir nicht. Liegt das vielleicht an GNOME? Wenn ich auf den Ausschalten Button gehe habe ich nur Neu starten, Herunterfahren und Abbrechen.
<ppq> hm, das könnte sein, ja.
<ppq> Penni, gib mal testweise im terminal pm-suspend ein
<Penni> ppq: Jop, genau das suche ich! Wenn ich es via sudo ausführe, klappts
<ppq> Penni, dann ist es vielleicht ein rechteproblem, das sollte nämlich auch ohne sudo gehen
<Penni> Gebe ich es nur so ein, kommt "This utility may only be run by the root user."
<ppq> Penni, ah, ich les gerade was: drück mal auf alt wenn du in dem runterfahren-dialog bist, dann sollte der runterfahren knopf sich ändern zu standby
<Penni> ppq: Tatsache! Da ändert sich das Teil in ein Pauseicon! Das wird es sein! :D
<Penni> Kann man in diesem Zustand den PC eigentlich auch vom Netz trennen?
<ppq> kann man schon, ja. das kannst du ja auch im betrieb. sollte man jedoch nicht ;)
<ppq> pm-suspend-hybrid wäre da eine alternative, das macht suspend to ram und suspend to disk gleichzeitiog
<ppq> aber frag mich nicht, wie man gnome das beibringt. usability-mäßig ist das imho sowieso ein albtraum
<schotter> hi, ich würde mir gerne die aktuellste avr-libc installieren für den xmega384c3. das PPA habe ich schon gefunden, aber das tut nicht ("Für Paket »atmel-toolchain-gcc-avr« existiert kein Installationskandidat."). jmd ideen? achja, trusty hier, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<ppq> schotter, doofe frage, aber häufige ursache: sudo apt-get update ausgeführt nach dem hinzufügen des PPAs?
<schotter> ppq: nope, daran liegt's nicht.
<k1l_> wie heisst das ppa?
<schotter> ppa:nonolith/avr-toolchain
<Penni> ppq: Naja, danke für die Hilfe! ciao!
<k1l_> schotter: mach mal ein "apt-cache policy atmel-toolchain-gcc-avr"
<ppq> schotter, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197673432/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.atmel-toolchain-gcc-avr_3.4.1-1~ppa1%2Btrusty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ppq> das konnte für trusty nicht gebaut werden
<ppq> sonst mal den PPA maintainer anstupsen
<k1l_> ahjo.
<ppq> Kevin Mehall <km@kevinmehall.net>
<schotter> maintainer angestupst, aber das wird sicherlich dauern. gibts alternativen? ich komm aus der gentoo ecke und hab das mit den paketen noch nicht so ganz gerafft. iwo da draußen wird's ja bestimmt ein aktuelleres avr-libc geben. ich kann auch ein dist-upgrade machen, wenn's hilft^^
<ppq> die quick & dirty lösung wäre, zu versuchen, die pakete aus saucy zu installieren. https://launchpad.net/~nonolith/+archive/ubuntu/avr-toolchain/+packages
<kubine> ppq: Title: Packages in “AVR toolchain (Atmel patches)” : AVR toolchain (Atmel patches) : “Nonolith Labs” team (at launchpad.net)
<k1l_> du kannst dir auch die sources besorgen und die selber ein paket compilieren und das installieren.
<k1l_> der vorteil am paketsystem ist einerseits, dass andere das für dich kompilieren und dann das alles schon voreingestellt und einfach zu installieren und löschen ist.
<ppq> schotter, achso, btw, wieso nimmst du nicht das normale avr-libc aus dem ubuntu repo?
<schotter> ppq, weil das veraltet ist. es kennt den xmega384c3 nicht und der liegt gerade neben mir und will beschrieben werden ;)
<k1l_> welche version brauchst du?
<schotter> k.A. die neuste?
<k1l_> janee. 
<k1l_> guck halt ab wann dein ding da unterstützt wird. dann kann man gucken ob man etwas ab dieser version besorgen kann.
<ppq> in utopic ist jedenfalls version 1:1.8.0+Atmel3.4.4-1
<ppq> das klingt schonmal aktueller als das im PPA
<schotter> das aktuellste von der HP ist 1.8.1
<schotter> aber 1.8.0 könnte auch tun
<ppq> trusty hat 1.8.0
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty/avr-libc
<kubine> ppq: Title: Ubuntu – Informationen über Paket avr-libc in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ubuntu/gcc-avr-release?field.series_filter=trusty  hat sonst noch ein neueres paket. aber guck doch erstmal ob das orginal ubuntu paket da nicht geht bevor du dir ppas reinballerst
<kubine> k1l_: Title: GCC AVR releases : Pascal de Bruijn (at launchpad.net)
<schotter> kil_ hab ich ja schon geguckt. avr-libc bringt ja im groben "nur" zig header-dateien mit und in denen findet sich kein wort von xmega384, deswegen bin ich ja auf der suche nach einem neueren package.
<k1l_> hast du es denn damit probiert?
<schotter> ja klar. "/usr/lib/avr/include/avr/io.h:428:6: warning: #warning "device type not defined" [-Wcpp]" und mein device type ist -mmcu=atxmega384c3
<schotter> ein aktuelles 1.8.1er paket finde ich irgendwie nicht.....ich spiel gerade mit dem gedanken die avr-libc-1.8.1.zip einfach nach /usr/lib/ zu entpacken :/
<k1l_> nochmal: du brauchst nicht das neuste, du brauchst nur eins, was dein ding da unterstützt
<schotter> doch brauche ich und jetzt habe ich auch eine Quelle: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/341504
<kubine> schotter: Title: avr-libc 1.8.1 freigegeben - Mikrocontroller.net (at www.mikrocontroller.net)
<k1l_> http://www.nongnu.org/avr-libc/user-manual/  das listet deinen device type. jetzt musste nur noch finden welche version das ist. (von august 2014)
<kubine> k1l_: Title: AVR Libc (at www.nongnu.org)
<k1l_> dann musst du dir das wohl selber bauen. 
<schotter> hab ich gemacht, tut
<ppq> :)
<schotter> noch ein nachtrag, es hat letztlich nicht sauber hingehauen. ich konnte zwar kompilieren, aber nicht linken. da hat's dann was "zerschossen" (Inkompatible /usr/local/avr/lib/libm.a wird übersprungen). im moment ist es so, dass ich die Header aus der aktuellen bezieh (/usr/local/avr) und wenn es ums linken geht, bin ich beim alten package (/usr/lib/avr). ein schön gefährlicher schiefstand, aber aktuell taugts mir
<k1l_> wenn du an dem thema interessiert bist kannst du auch gerne mal die paketbetreuer von ubuntu und debian anfragen. oder den von dem ppa da.
<schotter> k1l_: ich hab hier ein xmega evaluationsboard mit sd-karte und alles was ich wollte war FatFS zum laufen zu bekommen. das läuft jetzt :) und somit bin ich erstmal glücklich :D gute nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-23
<_pingu> mp3splt install fehler: Ich bin den Angaben hier gefolgt http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/debian_downloads.php?version=Trusty&ubuntu=true und bekomme folgenden Fehler: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e0c52b15bd511bd8a951  
<kubine> _pingu: Title: mp3splt project - ubuntu downloads (at mp3splt.sourceforge.net)
<_pingu> mp3splt install fehler: Ich bin den Angaben hier gefolgt http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/debian_downloads.php?version=Trusty&ubuntu=true und bekomme folgenden Fehler: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/278d3c04404b97bb631c
<kubine> _pingu: Title: mp3splt project - ubuntu downloads (at mp3splt.sourceforge.net)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, mal eine frage zu klipper. gibt es einen möglichkeit den verlauf automatisch leeren zu lassen oder ganz zu deaktivieren?
<cup`ocoffee> ShiroNeko: Also erstmal kannst du Klipper ganz einfach beenden…
<cup`ocoffee> ShiroNeko: Dann kann man Klipper auch einstellen (mit der rechten Maustauste) - und den Verlaufsspeicher begrenzen.
<cup`ocoffee> da lassen sich noch andere Dinge einstellen :)
<cup`ocoffee> Was ist Dein Problem mit Klipper? 
<k1l> vlt kopiert er ja urls die ihm nachher peinlich sind :)
<cup`ocoffee> oO ^^
<cup`ocoffee> also: man sollte auch periodisch löschen können oder ähnliches …sollte mit etwas handarbeit möglich sein…
<cup`ocoffee> ansonsten kurz & knapp: beenden und bei bedarf neu starten…
<hasan> hi all. ich hab ein seltsames problem. mein ClientAliveInterval und ClientMaxCount im sshd_config gehen nicht. ich setzte mein interval auf 10 sekunden, und max count auf 0. nach also 10 sekunden sollte ich nen timeout triggern und sshd sollte mich ausloggen
<hasan> es funktioniert aber nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> hasan: ich vermute mal, dass sich das auf clients bezieht die tatsächlich inaktiv sind. ein ssh-client sendet aber üblicherweise ein keepalive-signal
<LetoThe2nd> hasan: nach kruzem googlen vermute ich, dass der TMOUT-wert der bash eher das ist was du suchst
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<josh123> Hi, habe meine externe Festplatte aus Versehen mit sudo dd if=kubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb überschrieben. Allerdings wurden "nur" 23 MB gecshrieben... Platte hat 1 TB
<josh123> gibt es hoffnung, dass ich die bspw. die partitionstabelle wiederherstellen kann
<josh123> und das dann einfach nur an max 23 mb an daten "verloren" sind?
<josh123> im besten falle wären das  dann dateien, die nicht "wertvoll " sind
<josh123> -an
<ppq> naja, die ersten 23 MB sind jetzt weg, auch die partitionstabelle und der anfang der partition. damit ist das dateisystem erstmal irreparabel kaputt. einzelne dateien wirst du mit viel aufwand zwar wiederherstellen können, wahrscheinlich sogar recht viele, musst wissen ob es dir das wert ist
<ppq> was für ein dateisystem war auf der ext. hdd?
<josh123> ich vermute ext4
<josh123> allenfalls ntfs 
<ppq> das wäre schon wichtig ;)
<k1l_> ich vermute eher ntfs oder fat
<josh123> ich glaube ich hatte ext4 formatiert
<k1l_> weil ext* hättest selber draufballern müssen und das wäre halt nur an linux rechnern tauglich
<josh123> würde ich zu 90% unterschreiben
<josh123> ja
<josh123> hier gibt es auch kein windows mehr ^^
<josh123> so eine dämliche unachtsamkeit...
<k1l_> computer sind halt so doof wie die befehle die man ihnen gibt :)
<nagetier> der horror, für jeden der dd einsetzt
<josh123> ja, richtig k1l_ !
<josh123> wie haltet ihr die chancen
<josh123> wenn das dateisystem also bekannt ist
<k1l_> du kannst halt schon gucken ob er die partitionstabelle und evtl das FS retten kann. aber "alles bis auf die 23mb findet der wieder" dafür müsste schon alles richtig rund laufen.
<ppq> erstell mit gparted eine partitionstabelle und eine partition und bete, dass die neue partition dort anfängt wo auch die alte anfing. dann mal ein fsck auf die partition loslassen und gucken, ob das noch etwas retten kann
<josh123> habe mit der gui gparted gpart laufen lassen(also "datenrettung versuchen") er sagt: Der Einlesevorgang von gpart fand keine erkennbaren Dateisysteme auf diesem Datenträger.
<josh123> kann ich durch deinen tipp "mehr kaputtmachen" als eh schon kaputt ist? ppq
<ppq> achso, bevor du irgendwas machst: image erstellen, dann hast du mehr als einen versuch#
<ppq> ja
<jokrebel> definitiv
<josh123> ppq kannst du mir dabei helfen... mit dateisystemen habe ich mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt bis auf formatieren und andere kleinigkeiten... ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht einfach nur dateien von a nach b kopieren werde sondern das image erstellen womöglich auch mit dd funktioniert
<josh123> kannst du mir da bei dem befehl helfen... ich möchte ungern durch unwissenheit noch mehr falsch machen
<ppq> mach einfach erst ein image und operiere dann an dem rum statt an der platte
<josh123> welchen befehl?
<josh123> für das image
<k1l_> ein image mit dd :)
<k1l_> dd_rescue
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<josh123> ddrescue -n QUELLE ZIEL ddrescue.log 
<josh123> das wäre dann der entsprechend befehl ?
<k1l_> selbe format wie dd
<josh123> oder eher das: sudo ddrescue --force /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc3 
<josh123> devices natürlich entsprechend angepasst
<k1l_> ddrescue ist quasi ein dd, nur das es bei kaputten stellen öfters drüberfährt um zu gucken möglichst viel gelesen zu bekommen
<josh123> andere frage: wird es möglich sein die dateinamen wiederherzustellen?
<PachiriSuu> servus
<hasan> LetoThe2nd: ja das wars. TMOUT hat geklappt. danke
<LupusE> hi
<peter1965> hi @ all
<nagetier> hi peter1965 
<peter1965> hab gsehen das die 15.04 heute rausgekommen ist, wie kann ich ubuntu mate jetzt übers netzwerk updaten?
<k1l_> den update-manager starten
<peter1965> software center nicht, oder?
<k1l_> nein
<peter1965> kann ich das auch mit synaptic machen?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du hast 2 möglichkeiten. den update-manager nutzen oder auf nem terminel do-release-upgrade. warum du da mit paketsystem-programmen rumfummeln willst erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz
<nagetier> peter1965, für dich herausgesucht - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades
<kubine> nagetier: Title: VividUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<peter1965> wow danke nagetier ;-)
<peter1965> okay läuft Thx @ all
<tngu> .
<ppq> .
<talsamon> hallo !! mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB,  swapon: /dev/zram0: Swap-Header konnte nicht gelesen werden, .... auf 15.04/i686
<talsamon> was ist zu tun?
<bekks> Eine größeres Device für swap verwenden.
<bekks> swap in einen zram zu legen ist übrigens ziemlicher Blödsinn :)
<talsamon> ubuntu blödsinn ich hab nichts gemacht, gerade upgrade gemacht, die meldung zu ersten mal gelesen
<bekks> Ubuntu legt ohne Userinteraktion kein Swap in ein zram.
<talsamon> ich habs nicht gemacht
<bekks> Dann war es jemand anderes, aber Ubuntu war es nicht.
<talsamon> nein, niemand hats gemacht
<talsamon> was macht man dagegen
<bekks> Dann warst Du es. Ubuntu war es nicht.
<talsamon> ich wars nicht, ich kenn zram bis jetzt gar nicht
<bekks> Leg ein größeres Device für Swap an. Das steht in der Meldung.
<talsamon> und wie
<bekks> Erstelle eine größere (größer als 40kB) Partition/Datei für swap, anschliessend bereite sie mit mkswap vor, und dann trag sie noch in die fstab ein, um sie dann mit swapon zu aktivieren.
<talsamon> swapon -s /dev/sda5   partition	2618364	4508
<talsamon> bei 2,5 GB RAM sollte das wohl reichen ,oder wieviel soll ich machen
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was Du mit deinem System machen möchtest.
<talsamon> das ist eigentlich nur ein "reserve-system" da mach ich nichts aufregendes
<bekks> Wenn du hibernate benutzen willst, brauchst du etwas mehr swap als du RAM hast.
<nagetier> jedenfalls sollte dabei keine fehlermeldung kommen
<bekks> talsamon: Schieb doch bitte mal deine /etc/fstab in einen Pastebin
<talsamon> ok
<talsamon> http://pastebin.com/dsfVErJH
<kubine> talsamon: Title: UUID=5d07b257-fa92-493a-b12b-d6b668c135d7 / ext4 errors=remount - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> talsamon: Wann genau taucht denn die Meldung mit dem zram auf?
<talsamon> startmeldung im syslog
<bekks> Dann schieb doch mal dmesg und das syslog in einen Pastebin
<talsamon> dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/PDADC0vP
<kubine> talsamon: Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<talsamon> kann pastebin und pastie nicht erreichen , andere pastebox?
<talsamon> bekks: ??
<talsamon> syslog geht nicht, dürfte zu gross sein
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-24
<pragomer> hallo. ich suche einen channel (englisch/deutsch) wo ich eine spezielle frage zu einem ubuntu-remastering stellen könnte. weiß jemand sowas?
<stevieh> remastering?
<pragomer> hi stevieh. kennst du dich da aus?
<stevieh> nö
<stevieh> aber frag halt
<pragomer> Ich versuche ein Xubuntu mit dieser Anleitung zu "remastern": http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LiveCD_manuell_remastern     Das klappt gut. Nur möchte ich auch z.B. Panel-Einträge hinzufügen, das einfach "Kopieren" in /home/xubuntu/.config/usw... geht aber nicht, da das Skelett dies wohl ignoriert. Aber auch wenn ich es in /etc/skel/.config kopiere, geht es nicht. 
<kubine> pragomer: Title: LiveCD manuell remastern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pragomer> Im Prinzip klappt es nicht, dass ich ein Konfig-File in der Live-CD rauskopiere  und dann in "etc/skel" wieder einfüge, da der LIve-Benutzer doch wieder ein "frisches" Konfig-File bekommt, nicht das angepasste..
<pragomer> Ja, nach dem Wiki bin ich vorgegangen kubine
<pragomer> Hab auch das hier probiert: 
<pragomer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169930/how-to-customize-xubuntu-with-remastersys
<kubine> pragomer: Title: xfce - How to customize Xubuntu with remastersys? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<pragomer> Ja, den Artikel hatte ich wie du siehst, auch gefunden, danke.
<stevieh> ne, da müsste ich mich auch durchkämpfen... sorry
<pragomer> np
<eTedd> Hi, ich habe soeben eine Deigital Devices Cine S2 eingebaut. Wie kann ich testen ob die Karte erkannt wurde und ob ich was empfange? lsmod zeigt mir ein Modul ddbridge, cxd2009 und dvb_core an
<dadrc> ich würd ein dvb-programm installieren und gucken, obs geht :)
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV hat 'ne ordentliche Liste
<kubine> dadrc: Title: TV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> die müsste eigentlich OOTB funktionieren
<eTedd> Fehler gefunden, Kabel kaputt
<deus_> hi
<deus_> ist jemand anwesend oder sind alle auf arbeit ? ^^
<dadrc> irgendwer ist bestimmt da.
<deus_> ah kk 
 * eTedd ist da
<deus_> na dann frage ich einfach mal: Ich will einen meiner kumpels auf Linux bringen. deswegen würde ich gerne einen IRC-client so einrichten, dass er damit sofort in diesen channel hier kommt und wenn nötig fragen kann. (also einen direkt-support anschluss)
<eTedd> der Sendersuchlauf braucht ja ganz schön lange schon > 30 Minuten
<deus_> welche Clients würdet ihr da empfehlen und wie configuriere ich das am besten?
<eTedd> deus_, irssi
<dadrc> irssi ist wirklich nicht der richtige Client für Anfänger
<dadrc> irssi ist wirklich nicht der richtige Client für Anfänger
<dadrc> Hexchat oder Konversation
<deus_> es wird wahrscheinlich ein Mint, oder ubuntu system. ist da konversation noch tragbar? ist ja ne KDE anwendung
<dadrc> Dann nimm halt Hexchat
<deus_> k ich versuche es mal! danke erstmal, war auch mein erster IRC chat versuch ^^
<koegs> deus_: wenn es ein mint wird, kannst du ihn auch direkt auf den richtigen channel verweisen :)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab ein Upgrade von 14.10 auf 15.04 versucht und nun bin ich in irgend einer Art von "emergency Mode"-Konsole. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<dadrc> Mrokii, was steht denn da so?
<Mrokii> Moment, ich starte grade neu, auch wenn das wohl nichts bringen wird.
<Mrokii> Also erstmal kommt die Meldung "starting version 219"
<Mrokii> dann verschiedene "error:" Zeilen mit "dev/sde: no Medium found (das selbe mit weiteren Bezeichnungen wie sdef sdeg sdd usw.
<dadrc> da werden irgendwelche festplatten nicht gefunden
<Mrokii> Und zuletzt: "Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type journalctl -x to view system logs, systemctl reboot to rebooot, systemctl default to try again to boot into default mode.
<dadrc> journalctl -x klingt nach einer guten Idee
<Mrokii> Das sollte journalctrl -xb heißen.
<dadrc> na, dann gib das mal ein
<Mrokii> ich weiß aber nicht, wonach ich da schauen soll. Das it ein ellenlanges Logfile.
<dadrc> hat die kiste gerade internet?
<Mrokii> Im Momen nicht, aber ich denke ich hab irgendwo noch ein Netzwerkkabel, Moment.
<Mrokii> Mist, geht leider nicht. Ich hab hier im Zimmer nur einen Anschluss und kein Kabel das lang genug ist um an den Router zu kommen. :-./
<dadrc> Handy, "Screenshot" machen, hochladen?
<dadrc> Letztes Stück ist wahrscheinlich am interessantesten
<Mrokii> Ich muss mal schauen ob ich die Kiste irgendwie ans Netz kriege, so bringt das nichts, weil ich nur Bahnhof verstehe. Da stehen gegen Ende einige SystemD-Nachrchten, aber nichts was auf den ersten Blick nach Fehler aussieht.
<Mrokii> Ich melde mich mal ab und versuche, mich von einem anderen Zimmer aus einzuloggen, so dass ich die Ubuntu-Maschine wieder ans Netz bekomme, falls das was hilft.
<Mrokii> dadrc, so, bin wieder da.Das Ethernetkabel ist wieder an der Ubuntu Maschine dran.
<dadrc> Mrokii, dann guck mal, ob pastebinit in der Rescueconsole funktioniert
<Mrokii> ja, das gbt es.
<Mrokii> also kann ausgeführt werden.
<Mrokii> Meine Festplatten sind übrigens "da", habe sie mir mit "df -h" anzeigen lassen.
<Mrokii> dadrc, Brauchst du das Ergebnis dieses journalctl-Befehls?
<dadrc> die ausgabe wäre interessant, ja
<dadrc> irgendwie müssen wir ja erstmal rauskriegen, was kaputt ist
<Mrokii> Wie genau funktioniert pastebinit? also was muss ich da eingeben?
<dadrc> journalctl -x | pastebinit
<dadrc> bzw, -xb
<Mrokii> das hab ich probiert, bringt mir aber einen socketfehler -2, name or service unknown.
<dadrc> dann geht das internet nicht
<Mrokii> Mist.
<dadrc> dann muss wohl die härtere variante her. erstell dir ein livesystem (usb oder cd, egal), start davon und lad die logs von da hoch+
<Mrokii> Ich hab noch eine alte 12.x Version drauf. Ich könnte schauen ob die noch tut. Moment.
<dadrc> Mrokii, ich bin kurz afk, du kannst schon mal das Log besorgen. Wahrscheinlich musst du dafür einen chroot in dein neues System machen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> dadrc, nach ein paar Fehlversuchen habe ich die Datei jetzt vermutlich. Versuche gleich mal, sie hochzuladen.
<Mrokii> Oder auch nicht... Muss mal schauen. Mist, echt. :-/
<Mrokii> Ich schätze, das kann ich vergessen. Ich finde die Datei nicht, wenn ich in 12.x boote und kann dort auch nur auf eine TTY zurckgreifen.
<Mrokii> Vielleicht muss ich mir 15.04 auf eine DVD brennen und neu installieren.
<geser> dem alten Mount-Skript welches von sysrc (und auch upstart) genutzt wurde, war es egal, ob ein Eintrag in der fstab nicht gemountet werden konnte (implizites nofail), systemd erwartet, dass die Mount-Points ohne nofail als Option auch gemountet werden können
<geser> also müssen jetzt mount-Einträge, die fehlen dürfen (also für das Booten nicht relevant sind) mit einem nofail in der /etc/fstab versehen sein
<dadrc> das könnte einen versuch wert sein
<Mrokii> kann man nicht wieder auf upstart umstellen? systemd ist das neue System, oder?
<k1l> man kann. aber das ist halt keine dauerlösung weil upstart begraben wurde wegen systemd
<geser> ja, unter "Advanced options" müsstest du noch einen Boot-Eintrag für upstart haben
<Mrokii> Ich komme ja an keine grafische Oberfläche im Moment.
<geser> im grub
<Mrokii> Da kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. :-/
<Mrokii> Oh, wow, ich hab das Proble!
<Mrokii> geser, Deine Anmerkung hat geholfen! Ich hatte unter 14.10 immer ein Problem mit dem Mounten des CD-Laufwerks (musste den Fehler per "(s)kip" überspringen). Ich hab den Eintrag jetzt mal deaktiviert und nun startet 15.04.
<k1l> fstab nicht richtig?
<Mrokii> Nehme ich mal an. Es liegt wohl am fehlerhaften Eintrag für das DVD-Laufwerk.
<Mrokii> Jedenfalls startet 15.04 jetzt erst mal wie es aussieht.
<Mrokii_> So, hallo, bin jetzt wieder unterm Ubuntu-System da (nach auskommeniteren der CD-Laufwerk-Zeile in fstab). Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mit dem fstab-Eintrag für mein CD-Laufwerk helfen.
<Mrokii_> Momentan steht da folgendes:
<Mrokii_> #/dev/cdrom       /media/cdrom   udf,hfsplus,iso9660 user,auto,exec,utf8 0       0   
<k1l> hast du das selber angelegt?
<Mrokii_> Ja, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, woher ich das hatte. Vermutlich irgendwo aus den Weiten des Internet.
<Mrokii_> Ich glaube, mein CD-Laufwerk wurde damals nicht mehr erkannt.
<Mrokii> Mit dem Eintrag konnte ich das Laufwerk zumindest wieder nutzen, aber er war halt offensichtlich nicht ganz korrekt.
<k1l> gibts denn /dev/cdrom? gibts auch /media/cdrom?
<Mrokii> /dev/cdrom ist wohl ein Link auf sr0 und /media/cdrom gibt es auch
<geser> ich würde auch das "auto" bei den Optionen entfernen und sicherheitshalber stattdessen ein "nofail" einbauen
<geser> also "/dev/cdrom       /media/cdrom   udf,hfsplus,iso9660 user,nofail,exec,utf8 0 0"
<Mrokii> geser: Okay, das werde ich mal versuchen
<Mrokii> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
<geser> ich weiß jetzt aber auch nicht, ob "udf,hfsplus,iso9660" zulässig ist/funktioniert. Die Manpage gibt das zumindest nicht her.
<Mrokii> Ich denke ich habe das irgendwo im Internet gefunden. Muss da bei Gelegenheit noch mal nachschauen.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Boote doch einfach mit der selben Version ein Live-System, schau ob das CD-Laufwerk tut was es soll und nimm dann von dort den Eintrag der fstab
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Gute Idee. :-)
<kitikonti> hi
<kitikonti> ich moechte auf meinen ubuntu testserver die uid eines users aendern
<kitikonti> dazu gibt es natuerlich hauffenweise anleitungen im internet
<kitikonti> jetzt habe ich zum beispiel diese gefunden
<kitikonti> http://askubuntu.com/questions/312919/how-to-change-user-gid-and-uid-in-ubuntu-13-04
<kubine> kitikonti: Title: How to change user GID and UID in Ubuntu 13.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<kitikonti> meine frage ist nun fuer was ich den zweiten und eben 4ten befehl brauche?
<kitikonti> da wird ja die id von der gruppe geaendert
<kitikonti> was fuer eine gruppe soll das ein ?
<jokrebel> hat nicht jeder user automatisch auch eine gruppe die heist wie der username? Diese Gruppe wird da wohl gemeint sein.
<kitikonti> ja hab ich gerade zufaelliger weise auch wo rausgelesen
<kitikonti> The Debian/Ubuntu policy is that if there is a user jim with user ID 1001, there is also a group jim with group ID 1001. This solution also updates those group IDs.
<kcalb> Hi alle, seit ein paar Wochen wird auf mein Netbook kein syslog erstellt, kann mir jemand weitehelfen ?
<kcalb> authlog ist auch leer
<stevieh> platte voll?
<stevieh> syslog conf anschauen?
<stevieh> syslogd läuft?
<stevieh> am ehesten platte voll oder rechte aus versehen vergurgt
<kcalb> auf der platte ha ich noch ca.220 Gb frei
<kcalb> bei sudo service syslogd status bekomme ich nur syslogd: unrecognized service
<kcalb> kann das sein das syslog nicht installiert ist ?
<kcalb> und muss ich syslog-ng installieren ?
<stevieh> bei mir heisst das rsyslogd
<stevieh> service rsyslog status
<kcalb> bin gleich wieder da ich starte mal rechner neu
<kcalb> stevieh, okay danke aus irgend einem grund war rsyslog nicht installiert. Danke nochmals :)
<_d4v_d> guten abend
<_d4v_d> ich habe ein problem mit meinem ubuntu 15.04
<_d4v_d> kann mich nicht zu ne 5ghz wlan ap verbinden :(
<_d4v_d> dat sind einstellungen meiner fritzbox http://paste.ubuntu.com/10879616/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_d4v_d> wie muss die config datei f?r die verbindung aussehen?
<_d4v_d> bitte ohne den network-manager
<_d4v_d> ah ja meine wlankarte (pce ac68) ist up und hat bezeichnung wlan3
<_d4v_d> nur laesst sich nicht zu nem 5ghz verbinden :/
<_d4v_d> mit meinem laptop win 8.1 funzt ohne probleme
<_d4v_d> kann mir jmd weiter helfen?
<dadrc> _d4v_d, was sagt denn `iwlist scan`?
<_d4v_d> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880090/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> meh.
<dadrc> findet garkeine wlans
<dadrc> _d4v_d, `lspci -vvv`, bitte
<_d4v_d> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880105/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> ist ok, an sich, ich tippe mal darauf, dass es probleme mit der firmware gibt
<_d4v_d> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880116/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_d4v_d> die karte ist up 
<dadrc> ohne das grep, bitte. da fehlen ein paar zeilen drunter, in denen infos über den treiber stehen
<dadrc> kannst den rest gerne löschen, aber die infos zu dem BCM4360 bräuchte ich komplett
<_d4v_d> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880133/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> _d4v_d, ist broadcom-sta-dkms installiert?
<_d4v_d> dadrc, der befehl mit sudo http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880157/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_d4v_d> dadrc, nein :/ 
<dadrc> _d4v_d, dann installier das mal, das dürfte der richtige treiber sein
<_d4v_d> dadrc, habe nur diesen installiert bcmwl-kernel-source
<dadrc> _d4v_d, moment kurz, bite
<_d4v_d> dadrc, klappt nicht http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880178/ :(
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_d4v_d> ok
<dadrc> und was steht in dem log drin, das in der fehlermeldung erwähnt wird?
<_d4v_d> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880193/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> ugh, das sieht irgendwie nicht gut aus.
<_d4v_d> :(
<dadrc> probierst du mal `sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source`?
<_d4v_d> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10880201/
<kubine> _d4v_d: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_d4v_d> die lassen sich installieren 
<_d4v_d> die habe ich schon vor ne stunde installiert gehant
<_d4v_d> ich meine kompilieren f?r dkms
<_d4v_d> ich brauche ne anst?ndige konfigurations datei f?r die fritzbox
<_d4v_d> ich nutze kein network-manager 
<_d4v_d> ich finde auch keine anleitung f?r non-gui konfiguration des wlans :(
<dadrc> _d4v_d, das problem ist meiner meinung nach, dass die karte beim scannen garkein wlan findet
<dadrc> da kannst du konfigurieren, was du willst
<_d4v_d> :/
<_d4v_d> der network-manager sieht aber die access points
<dadrc> und das liegt meistens an fehlender firmware
<dadrc> oh?
<_d4v_d> ja
<dadrc> _d4v_d, gehts denn mit dem?
<dreamon> 15.04 zeigt mir im Netzwerkmanager kabelnetzwerke (org.freedesktop.DBus) an. Aber ein derartiges Gerät hab ich nicht. (Nur ein Lan und ein Wlan)
<nagetier> dreamon, muss kein physisch vorhandenes Gerät sein
<nagetier> IMHO wird oder wurde da auch avahi ausgegeben
<dreamon> nagetier, Das seltsame ist das er da beide verbindet. Beim einen nimmt er dhcp beim anderen eine statische Adresse. Solange ich nicht eines davon Trenne, geht das Netzwerk nicht
<nagetier> dreamon, du musst also diese DBus Verbindung, oder was das auch immer ist, trennen, damit dein LAN WLAN funktioniert?
<jokrebel> wie kommt der Networkmanager auf sowas? http://i.imgur.com/nYet2Z1.png ? .... ich hatte an diesem Laptop schon ewig kein LAN-Kabel mehr dran. 
<dreamon> nagetier, Ja.
<nagetier> dreamon, 15.04?
<dreamon> nagetier, genau
<dreamon> Das problem trat nach upgrade von 14.10 auf 15.04 auf
<nagetier> dreamon, ich frage nur aus interesse, habe leider keinerlei ansatzpunkte
<dreamon> ifconfig zeigt mir eth3, ng, lo, wlan6 an. kann mich an "ng" nicht erinnern das vorher schon mal gesehen zu haben.
<nagetier> +1
<dreamon> ? +1
<nagetier> dreamon, kann mich auch nicht erinnern :)
<jokrebel> dreamon: ng ist hier (14.04.2) aber auch vorhanden
<dreamon> Muß mal eine 15.04 live cd testen.. ob das problem dort auch auftritt
<derloewe> Guten Abend, ich bin neu hier und würde gerne eine Frage stellen, bitte...
<derloewe> Seit dem Update auf Kubuntu 15.04 startet Kontact nicht mehr... Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?
<k1l_> hmm, hab selber kein kde laufen
<k1l_> wenn hier um die uhrzeit keiner antwortet guck mal obs in #kubuntu (auf englisch) besser ist und ob jemand das problem kennt.
<derloewe> okay Danke. Ich habe versucht, KMail zu starten, es könnte am Akonadi-Server liegen.
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-25
<ubotter> hallo ist es normal dass der piddgin messenger laggt wie bolle wenn ich einen sehr sehr ollen chan mit 3500 usern im irc joine? so dass ich keine fenster mehr bedienen kann für etwa 20 sekunden dann ist wieder alles normal. nach 20 weiteren sekunden genau das gleiche. die cpu last steigt dabei nicht, auch nicht die ramausnutzung
<ubotter> ubuntu 15
<bazZzZzti> moin
<bazZzZzti> mein ubuntu hat mein bluetooth deaktiviert und ich kann es zwar aktivieren in den einstellungen doch es wird nicht wirklich aktiviert. woran kann das liegen?
<jokrebel> vielleicht nur versehentlich per Fn-Key-Kombination selber abgeschalten?
<bazZzZzti> hab ich auch gedacht. aber hab kein fn+bluetooth key
<bazZzZzti> ich gehe in die einstellungen und will bluetooth aktivieren. 
<bazZzZzti> dann gehe ich aus den einstellungen und wieder hinein und bluetooth ist wieder deaktiviert
<bazZzZzti> kann es sein das die treiber fehlen?
<jokrebel> ist häufig mit der WLAN-Taste gemeinsam
<jokrebel> ging es denn schon mal?
<bazZzZzti> hehe, das wars nicht... :-)
<jokrebel> ging es denn schon mal?
<bazZzZzti> gute frage, ich hab ihn frisch aufgesetzt. ist nen x240
<apollo13> schau mal im bios nach obs aus ist
<apollo13> dann schau was rfkill sagt
<bazZzZzti> im windows funzt es
<apollo13> ja und?
<apollo13> windows ignoriert auch das "aus" im bios
<sash_> Tuts bei mir nciht.
<bazZzZzti> rfkill unblock bluetooth?
<sash_> Also, am L420 ist BIOS-aus auch unter Windows aus.
<apollo13> sash_: hast du nen x240?
<apollo13> ah
<bazZzZzti> jup
<apollo13> bazZzZzti: zuerst mal nen list und schaun obs hard oder soft blocked ist
<bazZzZzti> im win funzt es
<apollo13> obs im win funzt ist im normalfall irrelevant ;)
<bazZzZzti> list?
<bazZzZzti> bin leider linux noob
<apollo13> rfkill list
<bazZzZzti> soft und hardblocked no
<apollo13> gut, dann wirds zeit die logdateien anzuschauen, fang mal mit dmesg an
<bazZzZzti> ok hab was gefunden
<bazZzZzti> bei allen bluetooth einträgen die ich finden kann steht initialized
<Tendra> Habe gelesen, dass Ubuntu sich von .deb-Packages verabschieden möchte und auf "Snappy" umsteigt. Das ist ja doch eine ziemlich radikale Veränderung. Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was das Snappy eigentlich ist?
<k1l_> für den enduser passiert da erstmal gar nichts, das ist noch nicht mal beschlossen.
<k1l_> es soll auch weiterhin .deb geben, da die snappy pakete auf basis der .deb gebaut werden
<k1l_> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html    "eventually" ist da das zauberwort. also keine panik
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Ubuntu Desktop To Eventually Switch To Snappy Packages By Default ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Tendra> k1l_: Gilt das dann für alle Ubuntu-Varianten, oder nur für Ubuntu Unity?
<k1l_> das ist erstmal nur geplant im test-iso zu probieren. also weder ubuntu noch k/l/xubuntu
<k1l_> warte erstmal die UOS ab
<k1l_> die setzen das halt bei ubuntu-touch ein und haben gemerkt, dass es einige probleme mit .debs und vor allem PPAs löst. deswegen wollen sie das jetzt demnächst bei der desktop-next iso testen, welche MIR und unity8 beinhaltet. das ist aber der reine entwicklungszweig und wird nicht vor 16.04 zum einsatz kommen.
<ubotter> hallo weiss jemand wie ich bei pidgin die fenster wegbekomme die immer eingeblendet werden. auf diesen steht away oder afk sie bleiben solange da bis man sie wegklickt. die nerven mich so
<ubotter> ubntun 15
<xubuntuser> Moin
<xubuntuser> Kurz und knapp: Ich wollte dateien verschieben.. "ausgeschnitten" + "kopiert" ... es trat eine fehlermeldung auf... weder wurden die daten kopiert, noch liegen sie an der stelle an der ich sie ausgeschnitten habe... was kann ich tun?
<apollo13> worst case, backup einspielen
<apollo13> schau im papierkorb nach etc…
<ring0> ohne die fehlermeldung lässt sich da schwer helfen
<xubuntuser> im papierkorb isses nicht zu finden.. fehlermeldung habe ich natürlich weggeklickt... backup ist gut, das war grade meine backupkopie xD
<xubuntuser> das ist tatsähclich grade worst case.. wollte jetzt grade schon dabei sein von xubuntu auf ubuntu umzusatteln
<xubuntuser> gibt es keine befehl der die aktion rückgängig macht?
<apollo13> nein
<k-stz> xubuntuser: vielleicht versehentlich verlegt? Du kannst sie suchen mit: find . -name "dateiname"
<ppq> xubuntuser, wenn am zielort noch nichts geschrieben wurde, sind sie am ursprung noch da.
<k-stz> c-alt + t dann dort eingeben. Um die suche einzugrenzen in einen wahrscheinlichen ordner navigieren mit cd/cd.. und dann 'find . -name "<dateiname>"
<ppq> thunar löscht dateien nämlich erst, wenn sie ganz rüberkopiert sind
<ppq> (alles andere wäre auch irgendwie sinnlos)
<ppq> einfach nochmal probieren, am besten mit copy/paste
<Kosl> Wann beendet Canonical eigentlich mal die Spionage bzgl. Unity und der Datenübertragung?
<xubuntuser> weder verlegt, noch irgendwo zu finden
<xubuntuser> also noch im ursprungsordner
<sash_> Kosl: Vermutlich nie, kannste aber alles deaktivieren. Du sprichst von diesen Amazon-Dingen?
<k-stz> Kosl: meinst du die "dash" integrierte amazon suche? Ich meine mark shuttleworth hat hierüber gebloggt. ->go ubuntu-offtopic chan
<k-stz> xubuntuser: ich habe es zwar noch nicht mit eigenen dateien probiert, aber versuch mal das im terminal: lsof | grep dateiname-den-du-kopiert-hast
<k-stz> dies könnte dir eine zeile ausgeben mit "(deleted)" am ende, was gut wäre
<krlmrx> Hallo-
<krlmrx> Ich wollte fragen, ob mir jemand dabei behilflich sein kann, einen Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren.
<someone12> hat der ubuntu (gnome) 15 installer keine progress bar mehr?
<krlmrx> Allerdings habe ich eine auf Ubuntu basierende Distribution.
<someone12> das schieß teil zeigt nicht an was es macht und war 20min beschäftigt, scheinbar mit nichts
<krlmrx> Ist das dann überhaupt kompatibel?
<ppq> krlmrx, nein, nicht unbedingt. frag am besten im channel deiner distribution. welche hast du denn?
<krlmrx> Trisquel 7.0
<ppq> ahjo, das wäre dann #trisquel hier im freenode :)
<krlmrx> Dort bekomme ich allerdings keine Antwort, weil die Treiber proprietär sind und es keine Alternative gibt.
<ppq> also unter ubuntu gibt es ein programm, mit dem du per GUI die proprietären grafiktreiber installieren kannst
<ppq> wenn das unter trisquel nicht geht und du wirklich drauf angewiesen bist, die zu nutzen, könntest du ja umsteigen
<krlmrx> Naja, ich bin ein GNU/Linux Neuling.
<krlmrx> Ich bin eigentlich über die Free Software Foundation darauf gestoßen.
<ppq> krlmrx, welche grafikkarte ist es denn und wieso willst du nicht die freien treiber nutzen?
<krlmrx> Weil es keine freien Treiber gibt
<krlmrx> ATI Radeon 7800 Serie
<krlmrx> Im Gegensatz zu ATI gibt es für NVidia Grafikkarten freie Treiber, aber ich will mir nicht unbedingt eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen müssen deswegen.
<ppq> es gibt den freien "radeon" treiber
<ppq> der wird automatisch geladen
<ppq> und deine karte unterstützt er ziemlich sicher, zumal sie schon etwas älter ist
<ppq> schon seit 2012
<krlmrx> Und wie sehe ich, ob der Treiber installiert ist bzw. welcher? 
<ppq> frag lieber die #trisquel leute, wie man das problem löst, das du hast. 
<krlmrx> Ok danke
<ppq> das du mit noch immer nicht verraten hast, übrigens.
<krlmrx> Hm ok
<krlmrx> Ich habe mir Ryzom installiert, kennst Du das?
<krlmrx> Ein mmorpg
<krlmrx> Aber es ruckelt gewaltig.
<ppq> die haben hier auch einen channel, #ryzom
<krlmrx> Soll ich mal dort fragen?
<ppq> joa
<krlmrx> Oder verweisen die mich dann wieder woandershin? :)
<ppq> naja, was sollen wir machen. dein problem hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun
<ppq> wer weiß, wie das unter trisquel aussieht.
<ppq> ich jedenfalls nicht.
<krlmrx> Es ruckelt ja nicht nur bei Ryzom, es ruckelt allgemein im 3D Modus
<krlmrx> Als Grafikkartentreiber ist ein VESA-Treiber gelistet.
<ppq> dann frag mal die trisquel leute, wieso der radeon treiber nicht geladen wird, der bietet 3D beschleunigung, im gegensatz zu vesa
<num7> krlmrx, Ich hatte mir auch einmal den proprietären Treiber für ein Spiel installiert das lief danach wesentlich flüßiger. Allerdings für ATI Radeon HD 6630M
<krlmrx> Wie schon gesagt, die geben keine Auskunft über proprietäre Software
<ppq> krlmrx, du brauchst ja auch keine proprietäre software
<ppq> "radeon" ist freie software, wie gesagt
<num7> radeon ist ein Markenname von AMD früher ATI :-)
<ppq> num7, der freie treiber heißt ebenfalls so
<num7> ah  okay :-)
<krlmrx> Wo finde ich den Treiber? 
<krlmrx> Bzw. kann ich den irgendwie manuell installieren?
<num7> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86 unter Releas Notes steht ob deine Grafikkarte unterstützt wird oder nicht.
<kubine> num7: Title: Desktop (at support.amd.com)
<krlmrx> Ok danke
<krlmrx> Genau den habe ich runtergeladen.
<krlmrx> Jetzt habe ich folgende Datei: amd-driver-installer-14.501.1003-x86.x86_64.run
<krlmrx> Wenn ich die öffne, geht Texteditor auf mit der Meldung >>amd-driver-installer ....<< wird geladen
<krlmrx> Kann es sein, daß das ziemlich lange dauert?
<num7> krlmrx, Bevor du den proprietären Treiber installierst würde ich erst ein Backup machen - wenn es zu Problem bei der Installation kommt kann es sein das der X-Server nicht mehr startet.
<krlmrx> Wie mache ich ein Backup?
<num7> sbackup ist vielleicht nicht schlecht für den Anfang (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sbackup) habe ich aber selbst noch nicht verwendet.
<kubine> num7: Title: sbackup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bananig> hi guys
<bananig> jemand hier?
<jokrebel> !frag
<kubine> jokrebel: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<PachiriSuu> servus
<passt_> wie kann ich ubuntu upgraden, wenn ich keinen window manager installiert habe und demzufolge kein Häkchen bei Anwedungen & Aktualisierung für 'Vorabveröffentlichte Aktualisierungen' setzen kann?
<stevieh> do-release-upgrade sollte dein freund sein
<passt_> ich habe ein 14.04 installiert, aber da funktioniert do-release-upgrade nicht: 'No new release found'
<stevieh> dann liest du mit "man do-release-upgrade" wie das geht
<stevieh> und wenn du das nicht kannst, solltest du nicht upgraden ;-)
<passt_> dann muss ich dir recht geben, dass es wieder zeit ist für rtfm
<BlackMage> wie kann ich von14.10 auf 15.04 upgraden?
<snooky1988> hi all
<snooky1988> ein netzwerkprofi da?
<ppq> !frag > snooky1988 
<kubine> snooky1988: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<bekks> Ah, wieder eine Umfrage.
<snooky1988> okok :)
<snooky1988> also es wird aber spezifischer :)
<snooky1988> ich betreibe hier ein Netzwerk
<bekks> Stell doch einfach eine konkrete Frage.
<snooky1988> das komplette netzwerktraffic wird zwar mitgeschnitten aber wie werte ich das nun aus?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an wie du ihn mitschneidest.
<snooky1988> alles was hier durchs netzwerk geht wird mit einem debian server und wireshark aufgezeichnet
<nagetier> Grundsätzlich würde ich durch Filtermethoden sagen
<snooky1988> aber es geht mir um folgendes
<bekks> Dann solltest Du den Debiansupport fragen, wie du das unter debian sinnvoll auswertest.
<snooky1988> das was ich hier gerade schreibe, das sehe nur als datenpakete mehr nicht
<snooky1988> genau so als würde man mit einer fritzbox "mitschneiden"
<bekks> Als was sonst willst du mitgeschnittene Datenpakete denn sehen?
<snooky1988> ich will aber JEDE eingabe die durch TCP/UDP rein und raus kommt haben
<bekks> Die steht in deinen Datenpaketen.
<snooky1988> ich habe an meiner wand im flur ein zettel, jeder der wlan haben will stimmt der protokolieren und der "überwachung" zu
<snooky1988> nur leider kann ich mit den daten bisher nichts anfangen
<snooky1988> und ich will einfach ALLES loggen, emails, whatsapp, fb, irc, webeingaben, einfach ALLES
<bekks> Das tust du.
<bekks> Du loggst die Datenpakete.
<snooky1988> ausser SSL sachen, oder?
<ppq> du willst, dass dir jemand hilft, deine nutzer abzuhören?
<snooky1988> ok, also muss ich diese datenpakete nur noch irgendwie auswerten / lesen können!?
<snooky1988> ppq: mit der nutzung meines wlans haben die zugestimmt
<bekks> snooky1988: Kannst du doch auch. In den Datenpakete steht alles drin, was übermittelt wird.
<snooky1988> ausser SSL, richtig!? und Bilder muss man dann auch wieder zusammen "bauen", oder?
<ppq> naja, mit sowas möchte ich nichts zu tun haben
<bekks> Wieso sollte SSL eine Aussnahme sein?
<ppq> mal davon abgesehen dass das eh nix mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<snooky1988> bekks: bei ssl wird ja zwischen den "partnern" ein handshake dürchgeführt
<bekks> BEi TCP/IP auch.
<bekks> TCP three way handshake ist der Google-Suchbegriff.
<snooky1988> also das ist bei mir so, Inet => Server eth0 => Server eth1 => Cisco Router für LAN und WLAN
<bekks> Das ist völlig egal.
<snooky1988> und der Server schreibt alles mit
<snooky1988> ich könnte das doch nicht "einfach so" abfangen
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<snooky1988> LAN => logging => inet, wie soll das denn ohne gehen?
<bekks> Wie soll das ohne was gehen?
<snooky1988> dann müsste man ja für jede IP ein Programm laufen haben
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<snooky1988> oder meinst du wie eine art "shunt" abfangen?
<bekks> Mal ganz im Ernst: beschäftige Dich doch erstmal mit dem Grundverständniss von IP, bevor du anfängst deine User zu belauschen.
<bekks> Was auch immer ein "shunt" in diesem Zusammenhang sein soll.
<snooky1988> ok, also muss ich die datenpakete nur noch auswerten weil wireshark ja alles loggt
<snooky1988> richtig?
<bekks> Das war deine Eingangsfrage.
<bekks> Die Antwort lautet "ja".
<snooky1988> ok, dann gehen wir noch etwas "tiefer"
<snooky1988> verfälschen geht dann auch?
<bekks> Das ist der Punkt ab dem ich deine Posts nicht weiter kommentieren werde.
<snooky1988> weil?
<bekks> Weil das meine freie Entscheidung ist und du keinerlei Anspruch auf meinen Support hast.
<snooky1988> weils "illegal" wird also
<bekks> Nein, weil das meine freie Entscheidung ist und du keinerlei Anspruch auf meinen Support hast.
<snooky1988> ich will ja nicht wissen wie
<snooky1988> es interessiert mich einfach nur
<snooky1988> sowas wie: User1 schreibt vie messanger an irgendjemanden "du bist aber nett" bei dem empfänger kommt aber an, "du bist aber doof"
<snooky1988> halt ein "replace" ;)
<musca> snooky1988:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff
<kubine> musca: Title: Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<snooky1988> Am effektivsten lässt sich diese Angriffsform mit einer Verschlüsselung der Datenpakete entgegenwirken, wobei allerdings die „Fingerabdrücke“ („fingerprints“) der Schlüssel über ein zuverlässiges Medium verifiziert werden müssen.
<snooky1988> sag ich doch, SSL geht nicht, also nicht "so einfach"
<snooky1988> musca: danke, da habe ich meine antwort. ja es geht :)
<snooky1988> ich interessiere mich für so etwas sehr. was genau muss ich da lernen? für genau sowas?
<snooky1988> ich mache zurzeit mein fachabi
<musca> zunächstmal Lesen lernen
<musca> drei Viertel des Artikels befassen sich mit Gegenmassnahmen,  die hast Du doch glatt übersprungen.
<snooky1988> ich habe vor jahren einen film gesehen und seitdem habe ich dieses drang etwas derartiges zu lernen
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Protocol
<kubine> bekks: Title: Internet Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<snooky1988> und gerade schaue ich schonwieder einen derartigen film
<bekks> Und jetzt willst du das auch können. Dann würde ich Dir raten, Kontakt zum Drehbuchautor aufzunehmen.
<snooky1988> na, wer hat den Film "Hackers" geschrieben?
<bekks> Hat genau NICHTS mit Ubuntusupport zu tun.
<snooky1988> paar piepstöne ins Telefon und man kann frei telefonieren :)
<snooky1988> das ist doch alles netzwerk
<snooky1988> und sollte doch uni OS sein
<bekks> So, jetzt hast du genug Offtopic geschwafelt.
<bekks> Das hier ist ein Supportchannel, wie es auch im Topic steht.
<snooky1988> ist ja gut
<snooky1988> Dann installiere ich Ubuntu auf den Server und will das mit Ubuntu anstellen. Ist es dann "supoortchannel gerecht"?
<bekks> JA, dann mach das erstmal.
<bekks> Und selbst dann wird das hier nicht zum "ich will Lernen wie die das in Hollywoodfilmen machen"-Kanal.
<snooky1988> nunja, es geht mir ja nicht um die Datenmanipulation oder ähnliches. Eher um meinen "selbstschutz". Das war nur so eine frage am rande. Und, das "viel" möglich ist das wissen wir beide denke ich mal.
<snooky1988> mich würden auch so sachen mit dem Traffic und Drosselung interessieren. so das ich jedem User individuell geschwindigkeit zur verfügung stellen kann. Ich hatte mal einen ganz alten Switch da war das möglich. Tolle sache
<bekks> So, hast Du ein Ubuntu?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, ist das hier alles Fehl am Platze.
<snooky1988> lade das image gerade
<snooky1988> SO schnell lässt sich keine distri installieren
<snooky1988> also virtuelles system vielleicht
<snooky1988> aber nicht physikalisch
<bekks> Ich brauche für eine Ubuntu Installation gemessene 238 Sekunden.
<bekks> Inklusive Reboots.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon wirst Du als erstes das hier brauchen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<kubine> bekks: Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snooky1988> formatierung, LVM, partitionierung usw?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<snooky1988> 238sek?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> bekks: Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ja. 238 Sekunden.
<bekks> Inklusive Customizing.
<snooky1988> Ubuntu kann wie auch Debian übers Netzwerk installiert werden.
<snooky1988> ?
<snooky1988> basiert ubuntu nicht auf debian?
<phillip> jo
<phillip> jo
<snooky1988> meines wissens ist ubuntu ein abgespecktes debian
<snooky1988> letzten endes basiert alles auf UNIX
<bekks> Dann ist dein Wissen inkorrekt.
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Du solltest zuerstmal den Unterschied zwischen Linux und UNIX nachlesen.
<phillip> snooky1988: ubuntu basiert auf Debian
<snooky1988> ich nutze seit jahren debian und gentoo. ubuntu mal als live cd / stick
<snooky1988> windows garnicht
<snooky1988> unix habe ich nie kapiert
<bekks> Das ändert nichts daran, dass dein Wissen falsch ist.
<snooky1988> ausser paar "anderen" befehlen sehe ich selber keine großen unterschiede
<bekks> Das mag sein. Dennoch sind Unix und Linux zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.
<snooky1988> ja unix und linux vielleicht
<bekks> Genau darum ging es...
<snooky1988> aber ich meine zwischen debian ubuntu, gentoo etc
<bekks> 0425 215217 < snooky1988> meines wissens ist ubuntu ein abgespecktes debian
<bekks> 0425 215224 < snooky1988> letzten endes basiert alles auf UNIX
<bekks> Das impliziert dass du Linux und UNIX vergleichst.
<snooky1988> was mich auch interssiert ist wie ich bei android (ist ja auch ein linux) auf die Shell komme
<bekks> Frag in einem Androidkanal.
<bekks> Das hier ist und bleibt Ubuntusupport.
<snooky1988> dann bleiben wir bei ubuntu und debian
<snooky1988> apt-get und aptitude
<snooky1988> wow
<snooky1988> unity bei ubuntu
<snooky1988> wow
<bekks> Wir bleiben NICHT bei Debian.
<snooky1988> die kerne sind meiner ansicht nach die gleichen
<snooky1988> ubuntu ist up to dater, ok
<bekks> Deine Ansicht ist völlig egal.
<bekks> Alleine schön die Patchstände der Kernelpakete sind unterschiedlich. Damit sind sogar die Kernelpakete "nicht gleich".
<bekks> *schon
<snooky1988> wenn ich gleich weg bin nicht wundern. ich komme wieder aber dann fällt mein router aus
<snooky1988> ;)
<snooky1988> muss ja ubuntu installieren
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wlan zu debuggen? Ich hab hier immer wieder ein stehendes Wlan, das dann plötzlich wieder normal weiterläuft. Obwohl der Router unmittelbar in der Nähe ist. 
<dreamon> Verbindung trennt nicht, aber es wird nichts mehr empfangen.
<dreamon> Transferrate ist dann 0B/s
<k-stz> dreamon: wenn es sich in der selben zeitspanne trennt und wiederverbindet kann es sein das dein treiber roaming nicht richtig beherrscht
<k-stz> wenn du es abschalten kannst könnte es das problem beheben
<k-stz> roaming: wlan karte sucht alle paar minuten (z.b. alle 2min) einen näheren accesspoint
<dreamon> k-stz, Ich hätte kein Problem das zu deaktivieren. Aber ein Richtiger Verbindungabbruch ist es nicht.. es kommen nur keine Daten mehr.. gesendet wird, aber empfang ist 0B/s. Dann plötzlich läufts wieder weiter als wäre nichts gewesen.
<bekks> Dann deaktivier es doch...
<dreamon> Wo wird es deaktiviert?
<k-stz> dreamon: schau mal in den einstellungen wenn du auf das wlan symbol drückst
<k-stz> dreamon: wenn du dort nichts findest dann wird es ohne weiteres nicht klappen. Ich müsste damals den treiber source code ändert und recompilieren.. yep, ich habe es sein lassen
<k-stz> ach, richtig. Ich habe damals einen anderen wlan client benutzt: wicd, bei dem hat es ohne weiteres plötzlich funktioniert
<dreamon> Eigentlich ist kein weiterer Router in Reichweite, auf den er ausweichen könnte. Auf jedenfall keiner, mit dem er schon mal ausser dem einen Verbunden gewesen wäre und eine Verbindung aufbauen könnte ohne Passwort.
<k-stz> dreamon: es kommt nicht drauf an ob er einen anderen findet beim roaming, er wird trotzdem versuchen irgenwas zu suchen. In dem moment trennt er die verbindung (treiber bug)
<k-stz> aber wie gesagt nicht alles auf roaming schieben, das ist nur meine vermutung weil ich dieses problem schon öfter beobachtet habe. Alternativ den WICD client probieren
<dreamon> Habe schon 2 Verschiedene Wlan Adapter versucht, das Problem war bei beiden Identisch. 
<k-stz> das ist schade
<dreamon> k-stz, Danke ich werde das auf jedenfall testen, das Wlan macht mich verrückt.
<k-stz> dreamon: ich leide mit dir, ich habe mich über nichts mehr geärgert bei linux als mein wlan, viel glück ;)
<bekks> Es kommt wohl auf den Chipsatz und damit den Treiber an.
<k-stz> Treiber = beherscht roaming nicht richtig; aber auch netzwerk-manager = erlaubt es nicht abzuschalten, eigentlich gab es schon mehrmals anfragen das feature bereit zu stellen
<k-stz> vielleicht ist es irgentwo in den menüs enthalten
<dreamon> k-stz, Leider nein.
<dreamon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224999/ubuntu-wifi-roaming-problem-how-do-i-set-wireless-sensitivity-on-ubuntu
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu wifi roaming problem: how do I set wireless sensitivity on ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> k-stz, Es ist auf jedenfall mal ein Ansatz, den ich verfolgen kann. Danke dir.
<dreamon> Gute N8
<k-stz> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-26
<rapit> Hi. Ist die xorg.conf unter 15.04 wo anders hin verschwunden? Liegt bei mir standardmäßig nicht unter etc/X11
<Lothenon> sie sollte bei einer standard-installation seit 11.10 nicht mehr vorhanden sein
<rapit> alles klar, danke. aber sie generieren lassen und dann manuell verändern funktioniert immer noch?
<Lothenon> ja
<rapit> ist es mit bumblebee möglich, einen dritten monitor (der an der nvidia karte hängt) anzusteuern und dabei dann entsprechend immer nur den nvidia treiber zu verwenden? muss ich den Monitor dazu manuell in die /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia hinzufügen? Mit irgendwelchen  besonderen Parametern?
<mama999> Mein Stick ist kaputt; wahrscheinlich nur voll. Versuche etwas zu löschen: "Löschprotokoll-Datei konnte nicht angelegt werden: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar"
<mama999> Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Was tun?
<nagetier> mama999, kläre doch mal ob der wirklich voll ist
<nagetier> mama999, daten sichern, stick rw mounten und neu partitionieren und dadurch löschen
<mama999> Danke, nagetier!
<blender_> Guten Morgen. Habe auf einem PC das Problem, das nach Standby das Wlan nicht mehr geht. 15.04. Wlan hab ich im NM deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert → zeigt jedoch keine SSIDs an.
<blender_> Wie könnte ich die Suche eingrenzen
<jokrebel> echt rebooten?
<jokrebel> mit WLAN (und andereen) Problemen nach Standby bist Du nicht alleine IIRC
<blender_> jokrebel, demnach hast du schon kapituliert.?
<blender_> Steck ich in diesem Zustand einen USB Wlan ein dann zeigt NM diesen an und ich kann verbinden
<jokrebel> blender_: Schon vor Jahren ;-) Suspend geht entweder OOTB korrekt oder ich nutzt es nicht (mehr) - Hab da schon viel zu viel Zeit reininvestiert und war kein einziges mal erfolgreich. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ist mir persönlich da eine ursachenforschung zu blöd.
<blender_> Autsch.. du nimmst mir meine Hoffnung
<jokrebel> blender_: Was vielleicht noch helfen könnte das (eingebaute?) WLAN mal per Schalter oder Fn-Key-Kombination abzuschalten, kurz zu warten und dann wieder aktivieren.
<jokrebel> blender_: Und vielleicht ist http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-nach-bereitschaft/ noch nen Blick wert
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Kein WLAN nach Bereitschaft › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<blender_> Im Grubmenu werden mir verschiende Kerne und Versionen angezeigt (upstart) ohne upstart und Recovery. Mit Upstartet bootet er in 1/5 der Zeit wie ohne. Ist das Normal?
<ppq> blender_, nein
<jokrebel> Dachte Upstart wird jetzt gar nicht mehr angeboten zur Auswahl?
<blender_> ppq, Upstart ist die Alte Variante? (startet hier sehr schnell) 
<ppq> blender_, ja, wenn nichts dransteht ist das jetzt (seit 14.10) systemd
<jokrebel> eigentlich ist systemd schneller. (Wenn nichts klemmt)
<ppq> naja, messbare unterschiede gibt es eigentlich nicht normalerweise
<blender_> Ich dachte als ich das erste mal gebootet habe. Ohje. Upgrade schief gelaufen. Mußte ans Telefon und ca. 5Minuten war er dann gestartet. Mit upstart ist er in 25Sekunden da
<jokrebel> ich find es auf ein paar Systemen hier gefühlt schneller als vorher. Allerdings nicht gemessen.
<ppq> !bootchart > blender_, kannst ja mal damit gucken wo genau es klemmt:
<kubine> blender_, kannst ja mal damit gucken wo genau es klemmt:: Informationen zu BootChart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<blender_> hat systemd nur was mit dem Bootvorgang zu tun, oder macht das noch mehr?
<jokrebel> "nur"...
<kurono_> Moin, Leute. Ich habe ein Problem, Linux auf einem MSI Mpc 800k zum laufen zu bekommen. Geht nur im abgesicherten Modus ohne ACPI...
<kurono_> Achso, und Windoof funzt ohne Probleme darauf. :-(
<jokrebel> wie hast Du denn welches Linux installiert?
<kurono_> Ist vollkommen egal, welche Distro. Überall das selbe. Ich installiere/starte via Live CD.
<blender_> ppq, Habe bootchart installiert und neu gestartet im /var/log/bootchart ist aber kein Bild drin
<kurono_> jokrebel: Wenn ich normal starten will, hängt sich der Startvorgang mit einem fiesen Grafikfehler auf.
<jokrebel> kurono_: Welches Ubuntu? Wie lautet der "fiese Fehler" tatsächlich?
<bekks> Und wie unterscheidet sich ein fieser von einem unfiesen Fehler? :)
<kurono_> jokrebel: Beispiel: Ich starte LinuxMint 17.1 von einer Live CD, es läuft ein wenig im Hintergrund, dann sieht man nur noch ein streifiges Bild aus den Überresten des Grub.
<bekks> Mint ist hier ziemlich egal.
<kurono_> ACPI ausschalten hilft leider nichts nachdem man installiert hat..
<bekks> Warum sollte ACPI dabei helfen?
<kurono_> bekks, ist aber auch bei ubuntu das selbe. deshalb insgesamt egal. :-b
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu genau setzt Du ein?
<kurono_> bekks, weil ich dachte, dass wenn es im abgesicherten modus ohne acpi läuft, das die fehlerquelle ist.
<bekks> Der abgesicherte Modus läuft mit dem Standardgrafiktreiber.
<kurono_> bekks, 14.04, 13.10 habe ich bisher getestet.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu benutzt Du aktuell?
<bekks> 13.10 ist nicht mehr supported, btw.
<kurono_> schreiben tue ich gerade von mint aus. :-)
<jokrebel> !mint > kurono_ 
<kubine> kurono_: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<kurono_> ich weiß, aber da will mir keiner helfen.
<jokrebel> ...da da jeder sein eigenes (Grafik)-Süppchen kocht.
<bekks> Du hast kein Ubuntu, also hilft Dir hier zumindest auch niemand.
<bekks> Wir sind hier wirklich nur der Ubuntusupport, also musst Du Dich bitte an den Mintsupport wenden.
<kurono_> Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? Ob ich nun von Andoid, Mint, Ubuntu oder Arch schreibe ist doch wohl voll egal!
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu benutzt Du?
<kurono_> es geht doch darum Ubuntu auf meinem Mpc 800k zu installieren.
<kurono_> 14.04
<bekks> Dabei hilft Dir das Schreiben von Mint aus allerdings - genau gar nicht.
<kurono_> Von ubuntu aus auch nicht, richtig?
<bekks> Für Ubuntusupport hilft die Benutzung von Ubuntu durchaus.
<kurono_> aber nicht auf diesem pc. verstehst du? hier sind 2 pcs am werk. mit diesem schreibe ich nur.
<sonotos> öh er will doch support für ubuntu, nur aktuell hat er keins gebootet leute
<kurono_> sonotos, endlich! Danke!
<bekks> kurono_: Dass da zwei Rechner im Spiel sind, hast Du uns bis jetzt verschwiegen.
<bekks> sonotos: Wunderbar, das war gerade deine freiwillige Meldung.
<sonotos> ich weiß nichtmal was ein mpc 800 ist, und meine güte was ist denn das für eine stimmung?
<kurono_> ja, bekks. dann bist du mich endlich los. :-b
<kurono_> ein mpc 800k ist ein barebone von msi.
<sonotos> jo und wo ist das problem bei ubuntu? was geht nicht?
<sonotos> um mal kurz aufs wesentliche zu kommen
<kurono_> ich bekomme ubuntu 14.04 nur im "abgesicherten modus ohne acpi" gestartet. Die installation des korrekten Grafiktreibers danach hilft nicht.
<blender_> Das bootchart scheint das systemd nicht zu mögen. mit upstart legt es eine datei an. ein .tgz .. leider kein png dabei. nur Daten werden angezeigt.. ppq kann das systemd also nicht genauer untersuchen.
<kurono_> beim normalen start hängt sich der kleine mit einem seltsamen streifigen Bild auf.
<bekks> kurono_: Welche Grafikkarte hast du genau, welchen Teiber genau installierst du wie genau?
<kurono_> einen moment, kurz.
<dreamon> kurono_, Wann siehst du die Streifen zum ersten mal..? gleich beim Einschalten (Biosmeldung, Grub oder beim Bootlogo)?
<sonotos> kommst du noch in die konsole? "strg + alt + f1"
<kurono_> Nvidia Geforce 5900XT, Treiber: Nvidia173
<sonotos> kurono_: hat das ding nen eingebauten intel chipsatz mit drin?
<sonotos> also 2 grafikkarten?
<kurono_> streifenbild kommt nach der auswahl der bootoption.
<dreamon> Das scheint sehr alt zu sein. Glaub die neuen Ubuntu unterstützen das doch gar nicht mehr? 
<kurono_> intern ist auch was verbaut. aber ich weiß leider nicht was. cpu ist amd.
<bekks> Und wie genau installierst du den treiber?
<kurono_> mit der nvidia FX5500 funzt es auch nicht.
<kurono_> über apt-get.
<bekks> Nenn uns den genauen Befehl. 
<kurono_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 ***Passwort***
<bekks> Das schreibst Du aber nicht alles in eine Zeile, oder? :)
<kurono_> nein. :-)))
<bekks> Hast du statt "quiet splash" mal "nomodeset" als Kerneloption benutzt?
<kurono_> das kann ich nochmal versuchen.
<jokrebel> sonotos: Eine Fehlermeldung die Mint schmeißt hilft halt nicht zwingend dabei Ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen... *seufz*
<num7> Ich versuche gerade das Programm Structoizer richtig einzurichten für demu. Dazu hab ich das Paket unter /opt/Structorizer entpackt. In diesen Verzeichnis kann man dann das Programm über ./Structorizer.sh aufrufen. Da ich aber über dmenu aufrufen will wollte ich noch einen symbolischen Link unter /usr/local/bin/ erstellen (ln -s structorizer /opt/Structorizer/Structorizer.sh). Aber über diesen Link lässt sich das Programm nicht starten. 
<sonotos> jokrebel: jo aber so wie ich das verstanden habe geht es gerade darum 14.4 zum laufen zu bekommen
<num7> Wenn ich versuche das Programm über den symbolischen Link zu starten, kann die .jar nicht gefunden werden. (Error: Unable to access jarfile Structorizer.app/Contents/Resources/Java/Structorizer.jar) Heißt das ich muss die Rechte anpassen?
<jokrebel> sonotos: Ja, aber der bemängelte Fehler (wenn ich das recht interprätiere) war unter nem Mint
<kurono_> ich bin verwirrt. jetzt habe ich die 64bit version von ubuntu normal gestartet, und ich bin weiter... °_o
<kurono_> ich dachte 32bit os'se würden auch auf den 64er amd chips laufen?
<sonotos> ich hatte das so verstanden, dass er damit ausdrücken wollte dass der sowohl unter mint als auch unter ubuntu kommt. jo eigentlich wollte ich nur etwas schlichten um das aufs wesentliche zurück zu bekommen und keine neue diskussion auf machen
<bekks> Tun sie auch.
<bekks> Sonst hättest du ein 32bit Ubuntu gar nicht erst booten können.
<kurono_> zu früh gefreut. habe nun ein mauscursor, aber sonst nichts
<kurono_> und wenn ich die windoof taste drücke, sehe ich den hintergrund und 2 symbole.
<kurono_> was zum teufel ist das?
<bekks> Ein kaputtes xorg dass den Grafikkartentreiber nicht richtig laden konnte,.
<kurono_> ah, okay.
<jokrebel> vielleicht könnte da ein nvidia-bugreport.sh helfen. Auch wenn ich mit NVidia eher auf Kriegsfuß stehe. Solch kuriosen Fehler kenn ich mit NVida-Karten schon auch. Aber bisher alles in den Griff bekommen.
<kurono_> gibt es einen shortcut für die konsole?
<bekks> 0426 114900 < sonotos> kommst du noch in die konsole? "strg + alt + f1"
<kurono_> jep.
<kurono_> komme ich.
<kurono_> können wir da etwas auf das problem eingehen?
<subz3r0> um was für ne gpu handelt es sich?
<jokrebel> kurono_: nvidia-bugreport erstellen, entpacken und nopsten
<bekks> subz3r0: Nvidia 5900XT
<kurono_> subz3ro: sowohl die FX5500, als auch die 5900XT.
<kurono_> mal rein aus interesse: was wird beim abgesicherten modus ohne acpi als startoption alles eingestellt?
<bekks> Das steht in der Kernelcommandline :)
<sonotos> kurono_: paste mal den output von dmesg nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ 
<kubine> sonotos: Title: Einträge › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kurono_> sonotos, das geht leider schlecht. weil der mpc ja nur begrenzt funktionsfähig ist.
<bekks> Installier ssh und dann ist der voll funktionsfähig.
<kurono_> habe ich gerade gemacht und bin im netz über einen proprietären treiber gestolpert. als binary. mal sehen, ob das was hilft.
<bekks> Viel Glück dabei. Ich würde den nicht installieren.
<kurono_> oh, je. warum nicht?
<bekks> Weil Dir dann bei JEDEM Kernelupdate das Ding auseinanderfliegen wird.
<kurono_> Um ehrlich zu sein, hoffe ich, dass es danach damit getan ist, und ich das teil nicht mehr updaten muss. soll als reine multimedia.station ihren dienst verrichten.
<bekks> Dann würde ich nach der Installation auch das Netzkabel ziehen.
<kurono_> :-D der hat aber gar kein akku. :-b
<subz3r0> bekks: kann so sein, muss aber nicht :) nutze hier auch keinen standard treiber, da der meine gpu nicht unterstützt
<jokrebel> kurono_: Er meinte wohl eher das Netzwerkkabel ;-) Ohne den Willen anstehende Aktuallisierungen durchzuführen gehört sowas nicht ans (Inter)Netz
<kurono_> jokrebel: das hätte auch genau so ausgesehen. frisst nur volumen.
<jokrebel> kurono_: "hätte" ... würdest Du den angeforderten NVidia-Bugreport liefern wären ein paar ausgefuchste User hier vermutlich schon in der Lage gewesen Dein Problem beseitigt zu bekmmen.
<Mr_Teatime> Seit dem Update auf 15.04 habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich in Grub meine Ubuntu Partion wähle, nicht die abfrage der Passphrase für die Entschlüsselung kommt, sondern der Bildschirm einfach schwarz bleibt. Pc abwürgen und neu starten lößt das Problem. Jemand eine Idee für eine Lösung?
<jokrebel> Mr_Teatime: Wie? Beim ersten Boot geht es nicht; bei einem erzwungenen Reboot aber dann problemlos?
<jokrebel> vielleicht hat systemd ja Probleme beim einbinden irgendeiner Partition die erst sehr verspätet "kommt"?
<Mr_Teatime> jokrebel: richtig. Aber wenn ich z.b. auch zwischen Windows und Linux wechsel, funktioniert es nur in ca 40% der fälle Problemlos. Sonst wieder abwürgen > neu starten > ubuntu wählen > passphrase für entschlüsselung eingeben
<Mr_Teatime> jokrebel: dachte ich mir auch. Habe irgendwie das gefühl, dass systemd irgendwie nicht mit efi klar kommt. Habe auf nem älteren pc beide Systeme mal aufgesetzt und da funktioniert das reibungslos
<jokrebel> Mr_Teatime: Da ich mich mit Verschlüsselung nicht auskenne halte ich mich mit weiteren Vermutungen zurück. Aber generell hat systemd schon strengere Anforderungen an zB. falsche Einträge in der fstab
<Mr_Teatime> jokrebel: die Verschlüsselung ist die, welche bei der Ubuntu installaton zur auswahl ist. Weitere Verschlüsselung kommt erst beim gebooteten System über Container. 
<bekks> Weitere Verschlüsselung über Container?
<ppq> die fstab hat damit ja nichts zu tun
<ppq> das klingt eher nach grub problem
<Mr_Teatime> ppq: irgend eine Idee wo ich da mal ansetzten kann?
<bekks> Mr_Teatime: Ich gebe keinen Support in Queries :)
<Mr_Teatime> bekks: ist keine support anfrage :) sollte nur das mit den Containern erklären
<ppq> Mr_Teatime, ja, setz mal einen timeout in deiner /etc/default/grub. GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT und GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET wegkommentieren und z.b. GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 setzen. dann ein sudo update-grub 
<ppq> falls das was bringt kannst du natürlich auch kleinere werte nehmen
<Mr_Teatime> ppq: ok, probiere ich gleich aus
<dasjoe> Vermute https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689
<kubine> dasjoe: Title: Bug #1359689 “cryptsetup password prompt not shown” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> joa, klingt so
<Mr_Teatime> danke dir dasjoe 
<Mr_Teatime> ok, Problem kann so gelößt werden. Danke für die Hilfe
<jokrebel> xubuntu <-- indicator-multiload ist immer nur für eine Sekunde komplett sichtbar. Da wieder für 2-3 Sekunden nur ein "freier Platz mit in der mitte ein Balken (     -----     ). Wie bekomm ich die dauerhafte Anzeige? (15.04)
<stevieh1> hehe, klingt nach bug, oder?
<Guest40720> moin
<Guest40720> meine frage: habe ein acer aspire E1-572 und ubuntu-mate 14.04 installiert,mein bluetooth will aber keine hardware finden
<Guest40720> http://pastebin.com/kYBPG7jR
<kubine> Guest40720: Title: E1-572bluetoothproblem - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest40720> fehler klingt wie folgender bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1237296
<kubine> Guest40720: Title: Bug #1237296 “168c:0036 [Acer Aspire E1-572] ath9k QCA9565/AR956...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guest40720> kann mir jemand einen tipp oder eine hilfestellung dafür geben?
<SpeeFak> steht btrfs eigentlich unter der gpl ?
<ring0> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<kubine> ring0: Title: Btrfs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Guest40720> hier scheint sonntags echt tote hose zu sein :D 
<stevieh1> Guest40720: im bugreport steht doch, was man machen kann, oder?
<Guest40720> das war eher darauf bezogen das man nur channelstatusmeldungen sieht
<Guest40720> und das ziel ist ja auch klar,aber der weg erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz wenn ich ehrlich bin
<stevieh1> ist der rechner ganz frisch installiert?
<Guest40720> habe schon gesehen das es nen LTS stack enabeling stack gibt
<Guest40720> nee,die maschine läuft schon ne zeit sporadisch und im moment öfters weil mein neuer rechner noch nicht fertig ist
<Guest40720> da soll direkt 15.04 drauf wenn ich alle teile zusammen habe
<stevieh1> ich persönlich würde den laptop auf 14.10 upgraden und sieht aus, als ob es da geht.
<Guest40720> nicht direkt auf 15.04?
<stevieh1> und den neuen rechner würde ich auch erst so ab Juni auf 15.04
<stevieh1> nein, zum einen, weil es noch ganz frisch ist, zum anderen, weil du ja auf dem weg nach 15.04 eh noch bei 14.10 vorbei musst, wenn du nicht neu installieren willst.
<Guest40720> hmm,ok
<Guest40720> alles noch neu für mich
<Guest40720> war zu lange windows verstrahlt
<Guest40720> komme mir stellenweise manchmal bisschen doof vor,weil ich immer viel frage und lese :)
<stevieh1> und wenn du der Beschreibung in dem bug fix nicht folgen kannst, würde ich dir als "maximales" aktuell 14.10 empfehlen. Eher 14.04, aber bis du da bluetooth angetreten hast, ist dein Leben vorbei.
<stevieh1> allet jut
<Guest40720> wie komme ich denn am elegantesten zu 14.10? weil ich würde die holzhammermethode probieren und das mit ner DVD im live modus machen
<Guest40720> aber da gabs ja irgendwo nen bug der die ganze platte überschreibt meine ich gelesen zu haben
<stevieh1> ?
<stevieh1> klick im installierten 14.04 die developer releases an und mach nen Dist upgrade
<Guest40720> ich weiß aber nicht ob das bei der ersetzen option war oder bei der upgrade option
<stevieh1> ich wüsste nichts von so nem bug
<Guest40720> ich suche gerade die dev einstellungen
<Guest40720> ich muss das ubuntu buch vom galileo press verlag echt mal fertig lesen....
<stevieh1> hehe
<Guest40720> ich mache schon ewig mit computern rum und alles und bin gerade echt gefordert seitdem ich windows abgeschafft habe bei mir
<stevieh1> btw: With Trusty 3.16.2-031602-generic #201409052035 SMP Sat Sep 6 00:36:44 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 bluetooth works as expected
<Guest40720> ist schon echt krass wie man degeneriert wenn man nur den vorgekauten müll aus redmond kriegt
<stevieh1> trusty = 14.04. d.h. ab diesem kernel sollte es gehen
<Guest40720> magst du mir helfen diesen selbigen zu installieren indem du mich in die richtige richtung schubst?
<Guest40720> ich bin nen lernjunkie und will mich verbessern
<stevieh1> die 14.04er SW ist aktuell?
<Guest40720> alle updates eingespielt die mir das system anbietet
<Guest40720> ist ubuntu-mate 14.04
<stevieh1> mach mal uname -a
<Guest40720> 3.13.0-49-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 10 20:11:33 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest40720> mehr steht da nicht,falls du dich wunderst
<dasjoe> Guest40720: ich würde auf 14.04 bleiben und einfach den LTS-Enablement-Stack nachschieben wie hier beschrieben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> dasjoe: Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Guest40720> ich weiß aus YT videos dass da mehr stehen könnte
<stevieh1> Guest40720: das ist ein guter Tipp, den dasjoe da gibt. Mach das mal
<Guest40720> einfach nur kopieren und einfügen - richtig?
<dasjoe> Erst lesen, dann machen :)
<stevieh1> :-)
<stevieh1> und ich geh tennis spielen.
<Guest40720> ich darf 12.04 und 14.04 sachen nicht mischen
<Guest40720> das ist mir aber klar
<Guest40720> das meiste dreht sich in den beschreibungen um 12.04 wenn ich nichts übersehen habe
<Guest40720> und wenn ich auf 14.04.2 wechsele muss ich spätestens im august 2016 auf 14.04.5 wechseln wegen dem supportfenster
<Guest40720> habe ich sonst was vergessen dasjoe ?
<Guest40720> bin gerade echt gespannt ob das klappt wie ich es mir erhoffe :)
<Anf> Guten Tag. Eine kleine frage. Wollte gerade meine Bilder von der DigitalKamera auf den PC speichern, hab die SD Karte rausgenommen, und an den PC gesteckt. Leider Öffnet sich bei Mir immer Shotwell Photo Manager, mit dem ich garnicht klarkomme, kann man den Manager abstellen, mir ist lieber, die Bilder einfach im Ordner zu finden, und manuell zu kopieren?
<ppq> einfach shotwell deinstallieren
<Anf> klar, daran hab ich auch als erstes gedacht, die einfachste lösung, aber anstellen geht nicht?
<ppq> keine ahnung
<ppq> aber wenn du es eh nicht nutzt...
<Anf> ok, da ich das Packet eh nicht brauche, deinstalliere ich es einfach mal.
<ppq> *Paket, ohne c ;)
<Anf> upps, sorry Schreibfehler :)
<Anf> Weiß noch jemand wie der Befehl zu deinstallieren war, nicht der einfache Befehl wo nur das Paket entfernt wird, sondern auch andere Pakete die zu dem Paket gehören?
<Lothenon> -purge
<ppq> nein
<ppq> sudo apt-get --autoremove --purge <paketname>
<ppq> das entfernt die abhängigkeiten mit
<ppq> äh, --auto-remove
<ppq> sudo apt-get --auto-remove --purge remove <paketname>
<ppq> so ists richtig
<Anf> Super, den Befehl meinte Ich. Vielen Dank Euch
<ppq> und natürlich vor dem abnicken gucken was er alles runterschmeißen will.
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Wenn 14.04.2 korrekt vorhanden ist und Du regelmäßig "dist-upgrade" laufen lässt bekommst Du autmatisch die nächsten LTS-Point-Releases.
<Guest40720> dist-upgrade habe ich noch nie gemacht weil ich immer angst hatte auf die nächste ubuntu version zu kommen
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Ein dist-upgrade ist _kein_ (do-)release-upgrade!
<Guest40720> und wieder was gelernt
<Guest40720> sudo apt dist-upgrade?
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Man sollte (nutzt man das Terminal für die updates) immer "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" laufen lassen.
<jokrebel> Nur so bekommt man auch die neuen Kernel
<Guest40720> ah ok
<Guest40720> er hat jetzt cirka 1mb runtergeladen und upgedatet
<Guest40720> das ist nen bisschen wenig denke ich
<L1ntux> einer von euch ubuntu auf dem nexus 4 im täglichen Einsatz?
<L1ntux> hole gleich nen gebrauchtes nexus 4 und wollte es nutzen. 
<ppq> zum täglichen einsatz taugt das imho noch nicht
<ppq> aber zum testen ist ein n4 ne gute idee
<L1ntux> :/ warum
<L1ntux> akku probleme?
<L1ntux> abstürze?
<ppq> meinte eher das app angebot
<L1ntux> achso, das nicht schlimm
<L1ntux> brauch nur telefon, telegram und sms
<L1ntux> irgendwann wäre whatsapp noch nett
<jokrebel> L1ntux: Habs vor kurzem mal in der Hand gehabt auf nem Nexus 4. Sah schick aus und fühlte sich flüssig an.
<L1ntux> wollte es auf der arbeit nutzen
<L1ntux> nexus 4 kostet mich nur 100€ und sailfish os, firefox os, ubuntu und Android rennt
<L1ntux> gutes frickel handy
<rentier_> Huhu! Ich will auf LibreOffice 4.4 updaten aber Synaptic gibt mir nur 4.2.7, meine aktuelle Version!
<rentier_> Wie krieg ich das 4.4 drauf?
<nagetier> rentier_, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-4-4
<kubine> nagetier: Title: LibreOffice 4.4.x : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> rentier_: Wobei die Frage erlaubt sei ob es einen triftigen Grund gibt eine neuere als die gelieferte Version benutzen zu wollen.
<nagetier> rentier_, lese dazu aber auch bitte etwas.. ppa zu verwenden ist nicht immer ganz risikolos - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA
<kubine> nagetier: Title: PPA › Launchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> jokrebel, ... sprach der versionitis-patient nummer 1 ;)
 * jokrebel hatte es noch nicht nötig bei LibreOffice ein PPA zu nutzen weil inbedingt ne neuere Version nötig ist.
<rentier_> jokrebel, weil ich diese Verbesserung hier will
<rentier_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/138623/sheet-name-font-size-on-libreoffice-calc-is-too-small
<kubine> rentier_: Title: 12.04 - Sheet name font size on LibreOffice Calc is too small - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> rentier_: 12.04? Warum nicht gleich ein LTS-Upgrade auf 14.04? Da ist dan Version: 4.2.7.2 standardmäßig vorhanden.
<rentier_> jokrebel, diese Version will ich gerade loswerden und durch die aktuelle MIT der Verbesserung ersetzen
<rentier_> jokrebel,  und lass dir gesagt sein: Ich werde JEDES LibreOffice Update so schnell esgeht mitnehmen in der Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht doch endlich halbwegs konkurrenzfähig zu meinem uralten Microsoft Office XP wird.
<jokrebel> na ob dann ein altes LTS das richtige Grundgerüst ist? ...
<jokrebel> mal davon ausgehend, dass Du diese alte Seite zitierst weil Du mit 12.04 unterwegs bist.
<rentier_> jokrebel, nein, die zitiere ich, weil da die Lösung für ein Problem draufstand, das mich ärgert
<jokrebel> rentier_: Die neueste Antwort ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt. Dir ist klar, dass sich bei Ubuntu viel getan hat seither?
<rentier_> jokrebel,  aber nicht in meinem Libreoffice. Da ist das Problem nach wie vor drin.
<jokrebel> rentier_: Und nur weil das vor Jahren bei 12.04 ne Lösung war muss das heut nicht mehr zutreffen.,
<rentier_> bis gerade eben
<rentier_> jetzt ist es weg
<rentier_> tschö!
<jokrebel> xubuntu <-- indicator-multiload ist immer nur für eine Sekunde komplett sichtbar. Dann immer wieder für 2-3 Sekunden nur ein "freier Platz" mit in der mitte ein Balken (     -----     ). Wie bekomm ich da die dauerhafte Anzeige zurück? (15.04)
<Guest40720> ich nochmal: ist es normal das so viele pakete deinstalliert werden müssen beim LTS hardware enabling stack?
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Kannst Du "so viele" etwas präzisieren? Oder am besten per Pastebin herzeigen bitte.
<Guest40720> waren 40-50 stück glaube ich
<Guest40720> 58
<bekks> "Glauben" ist sonntags schon mal recht gut. Nur leider überhaupt nicht hilfreich.
<jokrebel> ...alles andere als "präziese" aber aus dem "waren" schließe ich eh, dass Du es bereits abgenickt hast ;-)
<Guest40720> sind 58 stück
<Guest40720> habe mir gerade nochmal die aktuelle,präzise zahl geholt
<Guest40720> http://pastebin.com/4hdkJVvf
<kubine> Guest40720: Title: 1404LTSHWE - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> "Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt" - das hat nichts mit LTS zu tun.
<bekks> Das sind einfach nicht mehr benötigte Abhängigkeiten von anderen Paketen.
<Guest40720> skype und steam sind also abhängigkeiten?
<Guest40720> oder hat der nicht alles einkopiert?
<bekks> skype und steam sind Paket, die du selbst installiert hast.
<bekks> Die werden entfernt, weil durch den neuen Kernel Pakete obsolet werden, die beim Entfernen Abhängigkeiten verletzen würden.
<Guest40720> finde ich trotzdem scheiße da ich den ganzen mist neu einrichten müsste dann :(
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> Beim Entfernen werden KEINE Konfigurationsverzeichnisse aus deinem Home entfernt.
<Guest40720> oh,ok
<Guest40720> bin davon ausgegangen das alles restlos gelöscht wird
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Wenn Du niemals "dist-upgrade" gemacht hattest steht jetzt ne ganze Menge an, ja. Dass da dann danach ein bisschen Handarbeit (besonders bei den nicht über die regulären Wege hinzugefügten Programme) nötig ist ist halt einfach so.
<Guest40720> habe die liste nochmal durchgeschaut
<Guest40720> sind jetzt spontan 4 dinge die ich vermissen würde
<Guest40720> die ich aber nachinstallieren kann wenn nötig
<Guest40720> was macht "dist-upgrade" eigentlich genau?
<jokrebel> Guest40720: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: apt - What is "dist-upgrade" and why does it upgrade more than "upgrade"? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Oder auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no#Kommandos
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest40720> also ist dist-upgrade der hierachisch höchste befehl der die meisten veränderungen mit sich bringt?
<bekks> Nein, dist-upgrade tut etwas anderes als upgrade
<bekks> Hirarchisch am Höchsten wäre do-release-upgrade
<Guest40720> ah,ok
<Guest40720> weil die beschreibungen für upgrade und dist-upgrade sind fast identisch
<Guest40720> und ich habe noch nie für mich persönlich probleme gehabt mit nur upgrade
<Guest40720> dort habe ich auch immer neue pakete gekriegt,deswegen ist es für mich jetzt spontan nicht wirklich verständlich
<jokrebel> Guest40720: ...außer dass Du nicht automagisch auf Point-Release .2 gekommen bist.
<Guest40720> genau das
<jokrebel> ...und neuere Kernel nutzen konntest
<Guest40720> ich habe auch ne menge PPAs in meinem system - teilweise waren die schon von anfang an da,wegen dem mate desktop
<Guest40720> die muss ich sicherlich auch deaktivieren für den update vorgang auf den stack,richtig?
<jokrebel> PPAs sind _nicht_ "von Anfang an da"! 
<Guest40720> bei ubuntu-mate schon
<jokrebel> nö
<Guest40720> die sind nämlich erst seit 15.04 offizeller flavor
<Guest40720> die versionen davor werden alle mit mate desktop ppas ausgeliefert
<Guest40720> die sind da wirklich schon drinne von vornerein
<Guest40720> das geht jetzt natürlich nicht mehr weil offizeller teil der ubuntu familie
<jokrebel> soweit ich weis gab es Mate bereits mindestesten mit 14.10 auch schon aus offiziellen Quellen.
<Guest40720> leider nicht
<Guest40720> 14.10 war die erste version
<jokrebel> siehste!
<Guest40720> danach haben sie 14.04 nachgeschoben wegen longtime
<Guest40720> beide mit ppas gebaut
<jokrebel> nö
<Guest40720> 15.04 ist offizeller release in der ubuntu familie ohne PPAs
<jokrebel> seit 14.10 auch ohne PPA installierbar
<Guest40720> dann ist wenigstens die 14.04 mit PPAs ausgeliefert worden
<Guest40720> die 14.10 habe ich nie probiert
<Guest40720> simplescreenrecorder und so habe ich selber hinzugefügt
<jokrebel> PPA und "ausgeliefert" passt nicht zusammen ;-)
<Guest40720> aber die mate PPAs waren von vornerein drinne
<jokrebel> nein
<Guest40720> doch
<Guest40720> weil die habe ich nicht reingebaut
<Guest40720> und es gibt dann nur noch die andere möglichkeit
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Dann ist es keine _offizielle_  Ubuntu-Installation (und die Hilfe/Support entsprechend schwer bis unmöglich)
<Guest40720> ist ja auch erst seit 15.04 offizelles ubuntu mit canonicals segen
<jokrebel> immer noch nein soweit ich weis
<Guest40720> doch,wurde jetzt verkündet
<Guest40720> ab 15.04 keine bastelleien mehr sondern hilfe von canonical und zugang zu deren buildservice und alles :)
<Guest40720> 14.04 und 14.10 sind noch ziemlich bastelig
<jokrebel> Guest40720: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE#Installationsmedien *seufz*
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: MATE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest40720> genau so!
<Guest40720> mein plan war einfach bis 16.04 zu nutzen und dann einfach wenn 16.04 ausgereift ist nen upgrade zu fahren
<Guest40720> aber das klappt ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr :(
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Wo deckt sich "...mit Ubuntu 14.10 umgesetzt" mit Deiner Behauptung es sei erst seit grade eben "an Board"?
<Guest40720> bei 14.04 brauchten sie noch PPAs
<Guest40720> bei 14.10 konnten sie die pakete aus dem repo nehmen,aber sie haben erst ab 15.04 den offizellen segen von canonical
<jokrebel> und brauchen es noch immer - ja
<jokrebel> nein!
<Guest40720> das hat der projektleiter ganz schön bei linux unplugged erzählt wie er mit jungs von canonical zusammengesessen hat um das alles in offizelle tücher zu bringen
<jokrebel> aber was solls - ich widme mich jetzt wieder wichtigeren Dingen als "seit wann ist Mate in den Repos"
<jokrebel> ...MAte ist eh überbewertet </offtopic>
<Guest40720> gibt wichtigere dinge,da gebe ich dir recht
<Guest40720> ist eigentlich doof sich wegen sowas zu streiten,aber manchmal reizt es einen echt zu sehr
<Guest40720> einigen wir uns auf unwichtig? :)
<Guest40720> weil ich frage mich noch immer ob ich die PPAs abschalten muss/soll/darf damit der update vorgang funktioniert
<jokrebel> schon wichtiger ist, dass man, um LTS aktuell zu halten, schon ab und an dist-upgrade fahren sollte ;-)
<Guest40720> weil ich habe gerade echt keine gefühl,gedanken oder was auch immer wie ich weiter vorgehen soll
<Guest40720> das habe ich jetzt gelernt und verstanden
<Guest40720> dist-upgrade ist eigentlich die große update keule
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Bei größeren Veränderungen ist es _immer_ sinnvoll die (händisch unsupported hinzugfügten) PPAs zu deaktivieren und anschließend (ggf. mit den richtigen Versionen) wieder einzupflegen.
<Guest40720> alles andere nur teelöffel
<Guest40720> und ich zerschieße mir nicht den desktop damit?
<Guest40720> weil ich werde ja nicht auf linux 14.10 springen
<Guest40720> sondern nur mein 14.04 richtig upgraden
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Murphy würde zu Backups auf alle Fälle raten; dann klappt es auch häufiger ohen Tränen-
<jokrebel> aber wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab hast Du das meiste ja eh schon ausgeführt Guest40720 
<Guest40720> zu backups würde ich auch greifen,wenn es ein richtig produktives system ist
<Guest40720> nutze den gerade nur weil mein anderer PC nicht geht
<Guest40720> also keine wirklich wichtigen sachen drauf die man nicht mit ner live disc retten kann
<Guest40720> so,ist jetzt durchgelaufen
<Guest40720> jetzt noch sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-utopic ?
<jokrebel> utopic? Ich dachte Du hast ein 14.04?
<Guest40720> habe ich auch
<jokrebel> da passt dann aber utopic nicht wirklich würd ich meinen.
<bekks> utopic ist 14.10, trusty ist 14.04
<jokrebel> und woraus schließt Du dass da überhaupt ein dpkg-reconfigure nötig ist?
<Guest40720> ich frage da es so im wiki steht
<bekks> Weil was so in welchem Wiki steht?
<jokrebel> keine Ahung welchem WSiki Du gerade folgst...
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung welchem Wiki Du gerade folgst...
<Guest40720> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<kubine> Guest40720: Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ja, dann führ das doch aus? :)
<Guest40720> erledigt
<Guest40720> gab auch keine grafische rückmeldung aus das sich was betan hätte
<Guest40720> also keine infos im terminal
<Guest40720> jetzt wieder die PPAs rein?
<bekks> Welche PPA`?
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Den Satz nach dem "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-utopic" hast Du ja hoffentlich gelesen und befolgt!
<jokrebel> mindestens erstmal in den neuesten Kernel rebooten würd ich meinen
<Guest40720> der satz richtet sich doch an ubuntu 12.04 nutzer
<jokrebel> nein?
<stevieh> haha, hatten wir es vorhin nicht mit suspend und komische Sachen passieren? jetzt ist mein Mauszeiger weg ;-)
<bekks> Guest40720: Der Satz richtet sich an alle LTS Nutzer.
<Guest40720> " Falls NICHT der HWE-Stack für 14.04.2 installiert wurde, muss statt "utopic" der entsprechende Codename des HWE-Stacks eingesetzt werden, etwa "trusty" für das Update auf 12.04.5, das den HWE-Stack aus Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty) mitbringt."
<Guest40720> ich habe das nicht mal groß gemacht
<bekks> Welchen LTS Stck hast du denn installiert?
<bekks> *Stack
<Guest40720> ich habe den HWE für 14.04.2 installiert
<Guest40720> und nach der formulierung in der wiki muss ich nichts ändern sondern nur kopieren und ausführen
<Guest40720> trusty muss ich nur bei 12.04.5 einsetzen
<jokrebel> also bei mir steht da ... Vor einem Neustart des Systems führt man noch ein: >>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-utopic <<< 
<jokrebel> aus, damit die notwendigen Verknüpfungen (Symlinks) neu erstellt und zugeordnet werden. Falls nicht der HWE-Stack für 14.04.2 installiert wurde, muss statt "utopic" der entsprechende Codename des HWE-Stacks eingesetzt werden, etwa "trusty" für das Update auf 12.04.5, das den HWE-Stack aus Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty) mitbringt.j
<Guest40720> genau darauf beziehe ich mich
<bekks> Guest40720: Es gibt noch mehr LTS Stacks, daher steht da explizit auch noch das Beispiel für trusty.
<bekks> Wie dem auch sei, jetzt ist ein Reboot fällig.
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Und wenn ich "trusty" fahre muss ich natürlich auch trusty nutzen nicht utopic
<Guest40720> trusty braucht man aber nur wenn man HWE für 12.04.5 installiert der features von 14.04 ,oder die formulierung ist grütze o.O
<Guest40720> denn so verstehe ich den text nämlich
<Guest40720> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-trusty [sudo] password for bjoern:  dpkg-query: Paket »xserver-xorg-lts-trusty« ist nicht installiert und es ist keine Information verfügbar Verwenden Sie dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) zum Untersuchen von Archiven und dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) zum Auflisten ihres Inhalts. /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg-lts-trusty ist nicht installiert
<jokrebel> Guest40720: Mag sein, dass ma das besser schreiben könnte. Its a Wiki - do it ;-)
<bekks> "etwa" leitet ein Beispiel ein.
<bekks> Daher wird NACH "etwa" trusty für 12.04.5 erwähnt.
<jokrebel> ...vermutlich ist bei Guest40720 dieser Schritt ja gar nicht nötig da er ja "nur" nie Dist-Upgrade benutzt hatte.
<Guest40720> für mich ist es auch wesentlich logischer die sachen für trusty mit utopic zu bezeichnen weil es ja teile aus 14.10 sind :) aber da streiten sich die geister dran bestimmt
<bekks> Die "Dachen für Trusty mit Utopic bezeichnen" ist sachlich falsch.
<Guest40720> ich denke ich versuche nen reboot mal
<bekks> Sie werden mit Utopic bezeichnet, weil sie aus Utopic stammen.
<Guest40720> genau das meine ich
<Guest40720> schlecht formuliert
<bekks> Du hast etwas ganz anderes gesagt.
<Guest40720> darum auch schlecht formuliert
<bekks> Würden sie aus Vidid stammen, würden sie nicht Trusty sondern Vivid heissen.
<Guest40720> ich reboote mal - mal schauen,bis gleich
<guest293923> da bin ich wieder
<guest293923> bluetooth funktioniert :)
<jokrebel> schön
<Etarius> hallo … ich hab mal ne frage … hat wer in letzter zeit mal bei gimp versucht beim normalmap-plugin die 3d-vorschau anzugucken?
<guest23948> hat mich mein wlan doch rausgehauen
<guest23948> kann ich die PPAs jetzt wieder aktivieren?
<bekks> PPA sind eine Userentscheidung. Die sind hier nicht supported ;)
<guest23948> ich frage nur wegen der "korrekten" reihenfolge (falls es die gibt) in so einem vorgang
<guest23948> es ist mir klar das ich das entscheiden muss
<guest23948> :)
<guest23948> so,ich muss dann leider auch schon wieder gehen, der hund und die holde warten auf mich - mann sieht sich! :)
<Etarius> für die die es wissen wollen was in der 3dvorschau passiert beim gimp-normalmap … http://pastebin.com/9hu6s4AA
<kubine> Etarius: Title: [Bash] gimp 2.8 normalmap 3dpreview ERROR - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Perzeus> #freifunk
<_moep_> fail
<guest345968> nabend
<guest345968> ich war vorhin schon mal da,und habe mit hilfe von netten leuten hier mein bluetooth zum laufen gekriegt, jetzt zickt mein wlan -.- ist Atheros QCA9565/ AR9565 mit ath9k treiber
<guest345968> kernel ist 3.16
<vitus> logs gelesen?
<guest345968> wo finde ich denn den log?
<vitus> unter /var/log
<guest345968> welchen log brauche ich denn? eindeutig erkennbaren netzwerk oder wlan log sehe ich nicht - brauche sicherlich den systemlog?
<vitus> im zweifel syslog
<guest345968> habe ich mit cat geöffnet
<vitus> :-) ne
<guest345968> sondern?
<guest345968> ich will gerne dazulernen
<vitus> guck mit ifconfig nach dein netzwerk und dann suche im syslog danach
<vitus> cat /var/log/syslog | grep wlan0 oder was auch immer
<vitus> bin selber anfänger, wäre so jedenfalls mein erster ansatz
<bekks> grep -i wlan /var/log/syslog
<vitus> das sieht schöner aus
<guest345968> das dann in pastebin,richtig? :)
<vitus> naja, mach mal
<vitus> aber nur den fehler
<vitus> kannst aber auch gleich den fehler google vorwerfen, oft sindet sich dann die lösung
<guest345968> ich vermag nicht den fehler zu finden :(
<vitus> vielleicht gibt es auch keinen und dein wlan zickt nicht
<guest345968> hab mir nen usb stick ins notebook gesteckt damit ich überhaupt hier schreiben kann
<guest345968> naja, es lassen sich keine seiten aufrufen obwohl ich verbindung habe
<guest345968> ergo muss da ein fehler vorliegen
<guest345968> sonst ginge nichts
<vitus> der server könnte aus anderen gründen nicht erreichbar sein
<vitus> würde netzwerk reloaden und ins syslog gucken
<guest345968> <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long, failing activation
<guest345968> hab nochmal bisschen gefiltert
<guest345968> habe bekks zeile genommen und ne 0 hinzugefügt
<vitus> wirf das mal google vor, wird sich sicher eine lösung finden
<bekks> guest345968: Der Trick war, eben keine 0 hinzuzufügen :)
<guest345968> dann habe ich 2 wlan adapter im auszug
<guest345968> soll das so sein?
<bekks> Da wir nicht wissen, was da steht - ja.
<guest345968> hmm
<vitus> bekks weist mit einem riesen hammer auf die fehlermeldung hin, vielleicht willst du die posten?
<guest345968> hatte die ja weiter oben gepostet
<guest345968> <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long, failing activation
<guest345968> was ich aber so beobachten konnte ist dass der netzwerkmanager gar kein wlan fand
<guest345968> hier sind sonst so 3-4 im umkreis
<vitus> wlan einrichten
<guest345968> ich werde mir das nochmal nen bisschen ansehen
<guest345968> ist schon spät ^^
<guest345968> manchmal rennt die zeit ohne ende
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-25
<absolon> moin
<LupusE> hi
<absolon> kann mir eventuell jemand wegen meinem mikrofon helfen ?? ich nutze ubuntu 15.10
<absolon> mein mikro geht am pc nicht es wird nicht erkannt
<absolon>  kann mir eventuell jemand wegen meinem mikrofon helfen ?? ich nutze ubuntu 15.10
<koegs> absolon: was sagt "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<absolon> mom keogs
<koegs> absolon: du kannst einen namen auch richtig schreiben indem du die ersten buchstaben tippst und dann TAB drückst
<koegs> dann klappt das auch mit dem highlighten
<absolon> das ergebniss pastebin mom
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16045242/
<absolon> das zeigt er an
<koegs> nutzt du die onboard karte oder die usb-karte?
<absolon> das mikro hat diesen rosa klinken anschluss 
<absolon> also kein usb mikrofon
<absolon> ich weis nicht was du meinst unter klang steht line in
<absolon> wenn ichs mikro abziehe ist line in weg
<koegs> absolon: du hast auch irgendwas sound-mäßiges per USB angeschlossen, was ist das?
<absolon> das sind die boxen die gehen super
<absolon> die wurden automatisch erkannt
<koegs> zeig mal bitte einen screenshot von pavucontrol wo du den Reiter Eingabegeräte aktiviert hast
<absolon> oh wie machn ich das???
<koegs> pavucontrol starten, einen screenshot machen und z.B. bei imgur hochladen
<absolon> wie macht man einen screenshot??
<koegs> mit der "Druck"-Taste
<absolon> ok
<absolon> und du meinst das fenster klang???
<koegs> du kannst im terminal auch einfach pavucontrol eingeben
<absolon> ok das fenster ist offen
<absolon> von was soll ich ein foto machen welchen reiter??
<koegs> Eingabegeräte oder Input Devices
<absolon> ok ich lade das bild hoch mom
<absolon> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160425/dywhg2nu.png
<absolon> reicht dir das bild so?
<David1977> absolon: wenn ich mal eine Frage stellen darf....was ist das für eine Leiste unten? Das sieht interessant aus
<absolon> soviel ich weiss ist es das cairo dock
<David1977> danke
<absolon> findest du in der softwareverwaltung
<David1977> oder hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Glx-Dock/
<absolon> keogs kann es sein das da treiber für das mikro fehlen??
<David1977> micro am Line-In?
<zeroC> moinsen! :)
<David1977> moin
<zeroC> gibts nen offiziellen weg um von 15.10 auf 16.04 server upzugraden?
<absolon> würde ich dir nicht empfehlen ein upgrade bei mir hat danach einiges nicht mehr funktioniert
<koegs> absolon: und dort wo port steht kannst du nix anderes wählen?
<koegs> und die anzeige darunter, tut sich da was wenn du ins Mikro sprichst?
<absolon> da kann ich mikro unplugged wählen
<zeroC> absolon: ach mist... -.- ich will aber doch nicht neu installieren... -.-
<zeroC> hab ich doch erst
<absolon> habe ich gerade gemacht aber das mikro geht nicht
<zeroC> absolon: was hat denn nicht mehr funktioniert?
<absolon> zero ich habe mir mein 15.10 durch das upgrade kaputt gemacht einiges ging danach nicht mehr
<zeroC> absolon: japps, ditt hatte ich ja verstanden, aber WAS ging denn nicht mehr... :_)
<absolon> ich habe auch ein image datei von 16.04 gezogen und versucht zu installieren doch die bootet nicht
<jokrebel> Am Server wird wohl eher kein micro angeschlossen
<absolon> ja aber irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein das mikro zum laufen zu bekommen
<absolon> zero der inhalt des softwarecenters zb zeigte nichts mehr an nach dem uograde
<zeroC> oO software center?
<zeroC> ubuntu server... :) da is kein x... :) aber oki, dann gehts
<zeroC> damit kann ich leben
<zeroC> danke!
<absolon> na da wo du bei ubintu die software findest
<absolon> auch einge einstellungen gingen nicht mehr
<zeroC> absolon: apt-get... ;)
<absolon> ja zero schon klar aber trotzdem sollte doch alles funktionieren oder?
<zeroC> absolon: ansich schon, darum hatte ich ja nach einem offiziellen dings gefragt, also was von ubuntu... ;)
<koegs> dein line-in (warum auch immer line-in) ist auf stumm geschaltet
<absolon> koegs ich schalte is im alsa mixer al auf 00
<absolon> so entmuted
<stevieh> zeroC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<absolon> funktioniert nicht das mikro
<koegs> bewegt sich die leiste über "advanced"?
<koegs> das ist die pegel-anzeige fürs mikro
<absolon> wo denn??
<koegs> in pavucontrol -.-
<absolon> die zuckt nur ganz minimal keogs
<stevieh> selbst wenn du aufs mikrofon klopfst?
<absolon> hi stev
<absolon> ja habs aus und eingeschaltet der balken geht nicht hoch
<absolon> ist auch beim mikro vom heeadset so das gleiche
<stevieh> tja, alles kapotter müll
<absolon> das mikrofon ist recht neu
<koegs> was heisst denn aus und eingeschaltet? ich denke du nutzt ein analoges mikro
<absolon> ja ich habe so ein mikor mit klinkenstecker klein rosa
<stevieh> wenns unter win am gleichen Rechner ging, wirds daran nicht liegen.
<stevieh> gibts da nicht so analoge switches vor den soundkarten, die man auch steuern muss?
<koegs> vielleicht hat das mikro ja auch nen mute-schalter :D
<absolon> WENN ICH DEN MUTE SCHALTER AN UND WAS MACHE SCHNIPPT DIE LEISTE KURZ HOCH UND RUNTER
<absolon> ups sorry
<stevieh> line... kann man dem alsa beibringen, dass das ein mikro ist und es empfindlicher stellen?
<absolon> unter windows stev hatte ich von der seite dell den treiber geholt und schwupp das mikro ging sofort
<stevieh> tja. so isses mit dem drex linux.
<zeroC> stevieh: dnake! 
<koegs> absolon: ja, hast du schon ein paar mal erwähnt, vielleicht magst du dich erinnern was du letztes mal gemacht hast um das Mikro in Linux ans laufen zu kriegen
<absolon> es lief noch nie unter linux
<koegs> ja, aber die ganze zeit behaupten es ging vor dem update... super-kerl
<absolon> nein das hatte mit dem update nichts zu tun
<absolon> also musss ich wieder auf windowws wechseln??
<absolon> oder gibt es da eine lösung?
<koegs> hat der rechner noch einen anderen eingang? so das bei "Mikro" "plugged in" steht
<absolon> nein keogs der hat nur den einen klinken eingang fürs mikro
<absolon> mom sorry doch hat er
<absolon> komisch keogs jetzt geht es
<koegs> ja das ist ja total! komisch
<absolon> ja am eingan hintern gehts gar nicht
<absolon> vorn am gehäuse ist derselbe eingang da gehts plötzlich
<koegs> ist halt der audio-chipsatz-hersteller mit seinem tollen chip und windows-treiber, die haben da ne pseudo-magische erkennung für sowas
<absolon> ok
<absolon> komische sache
<absolon> naja hauptsache es geht
<absolon> vielen dank für die hilfe
<stevieh> lol
<stevieh> der hat jetzt echt drei Tage gesucht obs geh und jetzt mal den Stecker ins andere Loch am Gehäuse gesteckt?
<koegs> ja hey, man muss sich halt immer alles von anderen vorkaufen lassen
<koegs> s/verkaufen/vorkauen/
<dadrc> err: no match
<stevieh> koegs: aber so doof muss man doch erstmal sein ;-)
<stevieh> jetzt hab ich schon 10 mal neu installiert... aber da vorne am Gehäuse das loch, das hab ich noch nie probiert.
<stevieh> vor allem gerade vorne, weil es doch eigentlich bequemer ist ;-)
<absolon> keog warum ist das eigentlich nach einem upgrade so das zb die software verwaltung inhalte nicht mehr engezeigt werden??
<LetoThe2nd> grummlbrummlnerv das vbox-autostart-script liegt in den rc.*-directories, alles gut, und lässt sich brav manuell starten und stoppen. nur beim reboot/shutdown scheint upstart das einfach zu ignorieren
<LetoThe2nd> hat irgendwer nen kreativen lösungsansatz?
<pikapi> hallo zusammen, ich habe ubuntu neben windows 10 installiert, doch bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass sich Grub beim Systemstart öffnet.. Hab schon so einiges versucht (bootrepair disc, update-grub, grub-install) hat aber bisher alles nicht funktioniert. Suche deshalb auch einen kreativen Lösungsansatz ;)
<koegs> pikapi: EFI oder Legacy-Boot?
<pikapi> müsste efi sein
<pikapi> ich kann nochmal kurz nachgucken
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: welches Ubuntu?
<pikapi> 16.04
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: 14.04
<koegs> pikapi: wäre gut, weil sich die beiden ansätze unterscheiden
<pikapi> koegs: Legacy Support: Enabled, im Bios
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: hast du einen entsprechenden Wrapper in /etc/init?
<nara> pikapi, das hatte ich auch. ich habe grub customizor installiert und so eingestellt, dass es 5 sekunden angezeigt wird. ubuntu hatte das per default bei mir nicht drin.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: joah, und der autostart tut auch brav. nur beim runter fahren bügelt upstart das ding einfach platt.
<pikapi> hm grub customizor kenn ich garnicht, dann werde ich da jetzt mal ansetzen
<nara> https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: mit pre-stop-skript?
<nara> das ist die installationsanleitung
<pikapi> nara: danke dir!
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: please elaborate?
<pikapi> ganz schön gemein von diesen redmondern, früher war es auch nicht so kompliziert....
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: in Upstart-Skripten kann man noch weitere Skripte starten lassen
<dadrc> pre-stop/pre-start und so
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ich vermute mal eher dass da keine spezifische upstart-unit angelegt wird, sondern sich auf sysv-kompatibilität stützt
<dadrc> darüber kann man sowas 1. ganz gut debuggen
<dadrc> und 2. im notfall stop-skripte aufrufen
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: naja der eigentliche punkt ist doch: warum hält er sich an rc5.d, aber anscheinend nicht an rc6.d?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: hm. anyways, glaubst du man kann /etc/init.d/vboxblablubb mit so was wrappen? http://wendt.se/blog/2013/05/12/upstart-and-virtualbox/
<dadrc> ja, an sowas hätte ich gedacht
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ok, mal schauen.
<pikapi> nara: müsste der Wert GRUB_TIMEOUT sein oder? Der steht nänlich bereits auf 10
<nara> ja, genau
<nara> musste nur ein häckchen dran
<pikapi> ja das war bereits
<pikapi> war das dann schon so eingestellt?
<nara> bei mir nicht
<pikapi> hab jetzt mal gespeichert, reboot, wieder direkt windoof 10 :(
<pikapi> denke mal, dass grub überhaupt nicht aufgerufen wird.. windows 10 soll sich wohl den MBR geschnappt haben, habe ich so gelesen...
<nara> urg, da kann ich aber nicht viel zu sagen. habe leider kein win10. vielleicht weiss da google weiter
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: weisst du zufällg was als start on "ganz als letztes, alles fertig" in frage kommt?
<pikapi> nara: ja google weiß so einiges, aber das meiste habe ich wohl schon versucht in den letzten 2 tagen. danke für den versuch!
<nara> np
<koegs> pikapi: bist du sicher das nicht EFI verwendet wird?
<pikapi> also sicher bin ich mir langsam bei garnichts mehr, im Bios ist aber aufjeden Fall Legacy gesetzt...
<koegs> nur Legacy Support Enabled oder explizit auf Legacy gesetzt?
<pikapi> nur support
<koegs> pikapi: schau doch mal ob du eine extra efi-partition hast bzw. /boot/efi vorhanden ist
<pikapi> mach ich sofort, mom
<nara> :)
<koegs> pikapi: ansonsten steht hier relativ viel http://askubuntu.com/questions/655011/windows-10-upgrade-kills-grub-and-boot-repair-doesnt-help
<pikapi> koegs: ja den thread hatte ich auch schon gefunden, leider hat das alles nicht funktioniert
<pikapi> koegs:  /boot/efi ist vorhanden auf der ext4 partition...
<nara> pikapi, im cutomizer gibt es unter file noch die option "install to MBR". das hatte ich zwar nicht ausprobiert aber vielleicht ist die nötige option...
<pikapi> "Some tutorials list it as a crucial step to use Grub Customizer's "Install to MBR" option under the File menu. You should not do this on most UEFI systems."
<pikapi> ...
<pikapi> von http://askubuntu.com/questions/666631/how-can-i-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-on-a-uefi-hp-notebook
<pikapi> ist auch ein HP notebook wie im thread
<nara> ah, ok. war auch nur eine idee
<pikapi> nara: danke für den Vorschlag, ansich ist das ja auch das was ich brauche, nur wenn der Kerl da ausdrücklich sagt man sollte das nicht machen!?
<tuor> Moin, ich bin am Aktualisieren von Ubuntu 15.10 zu Ubuntu 16.04. Bis jetzt läuft der "Updater" noch. Ich habe eine Fehlermeldung erhlaten: "Could not install 'gconf2'". Die Meldung meint ich soll mir überlegen einen Bugreport auf zu machen. Ist das Problem schon bekannt?
<koegs> tuor: andersrum gefragt hast du schon nach nem Bug in der Richtung gesucht?
<tuor> koegs, ne^^ ok mach ich mal.
<nara> pikapi: naja. wenns gar nichts mehr wird kannst du ja immer noch ein image machen, es ausprobieren und notfalls zurücksetzen. 
<nara> pikapi, hast du versucht, die EFI boot-reihenfolge mit dem efibootmgr zu ändern?
<pikapi> ja da lese ich mich grade ein, ist aber ehrlich gesagt etwas schwierig für mich
<tuor> koegs, finde nichts.
<pikapi> nara: sieht aber recht viel versprechend aus... da ist Windows Boot Manager nämlich als erstes eingetragen
<pikapi> nara: muss ich nur mal schauen wie ich die reihenfolge manipulieren kann
<Dejavu> hallo ich versuche gerade CSR-Schlüssel für ein OpenSSL Zertifikat zu generieren Anleitung: https://www.pki.dfn.de/fileadmin/PKI/anleitungen/Anleitung_Nutzung_OpenSSL.pdf Seite 2 - jedoch sagt mir OpenSSL bei den Schritt 2.2 immer unknown option :(
<nara> pikapi, der link in der antwort zur verwendung des efibootmgrs ist ziemlich ausführlich. inklusive beispielen. sollte ausreichen, falls dies der grund für dein problem ist. 
<pikapi> nara: ja hat geklappt linux on top zu bringen, nach einem neustart kam trotzdem direkt wieder windoof :(
<pikapi> wurde auch irgendwie nicht gespeichert
<pikapi> oder windows ändert das direkt wieder
<nara> pikapi, den artikel hier hast du schon gelesen? http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/windows-10-dual-boot-windows-7-8-linux-anleitung-3195227.html
<pikapi> nara: ja den Artikel hatte ich auch schon mal offen.. viel steht aber nicht drin!?
<_moep_> !111
<pikapi> also habs jetzt 2x mit efibootmgr versucht die reihenfolge zu ändern, funktioniert auch, aber nach nem neustart ist alles wieder wie vorher
<pikapi> "efibootmgr --create --gpt --disk /dev/sda --part 2 --write-signature --label "Linux" --loader "\\EFI\\ ubuntu\\shimx64.efi""  /dev/sda ist bei mir die Windows partition, müsste ich dann durch sda5(linux partition) ersetzen!?
<nara> pikapi, ich bin zwar kein experte aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sda richtig ist. sofern sda die platte mit dem festen efi-bereich ist.
<pikapi> naja, probieren geht dann wohl über studieren :)
<nara> hehe, so wie immer ;)
<pikapi> ;)
<pikapi> probiert, 3x darfst du raten was passiert ist. Windoof startet von grub keine spur.........
<pikapi> so wie es aussieht überschreibt windows die ganzen efibootmgr einstellungen... ganz schön dreist
<tuor> Nach dem suchen wegen dem Bugreport habe ich dann alle Programme ausser Libre Office geschlossen und nun auch dieses. Das "Distribution Upgrade"-Fenster ist grau und steht bei "Unpacking libmodule-pluggable-perl (5.2-1) over (5.1-2) ..."
<tuor> Seit mindestens 5 Minuten hat sich in dem Fenster nichts mehr verändert.
<tuor> Sollte ich einfach mehr Geduld haben oder hat der Upgrade Prozess sich warscheinlich aufgehängt?
<tuor> (Hab n Backup für den Notfall ;) )
<tuor> Also Alle stimmt natürlich nicht ganz, dieses Fenster mit der SSH-Siztung ist natürlich noch offen (rxvt-unicode)
<nara> pikapi, hast du fast startup unter windows deaktiviert?
<pikapi> nara: muss ich mal schnell nachschauen
<pikapi> nara: ist aktiviert, und ausgegraut, also kann es nicht deaktivieren. Werd mal schauen wie ich es aus bekomme
<nara> pikapi, http://www.windows10update.com/2015/05/windows-10-tutorials-66-how-to-enable-or-disable-fast-startup/
<pikapi> hat geklappt, danke :)
<pikapi> nach nem neustart kommt allerdings immer noch windoof
<pikapi> ich versuch jetzt noch mal die bootreihenfolge zu ändern, obwohl ich stark davon ausgehe, dass win die wieder überschreibt
<nara> pikapi, laut beschreibung muss grub nach der deaktivierung installiert werden
<pikapi> ok ich versuchs dann nochmal
<tuor> is sind nun schon 15 Minuten, dass das Upgrade-Fenster sich nicht verändert und grau ist.
<tuor> Ich habe den Prozess nun gekillt. Ich starte ihn nochmals. Mal sehen was er tut.
<pikapi> nara: ahhhhhhhhh, fast boot deaktiviert, grub neuinstalliert, efibootreihenfolge zum dritten mal geändert, aber nützt alles nichts :((
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: ich würd started filesystem and networking  nehmen oder so
<nara> pikapi, puh. ich bin ueberfragt. laut beschreibung kann es auch sein, dass die hp firmware den bootloader immer wieder ueberschreibt, wenn im was nicht koscher vorkommt. hattest du die hp firmware aktualisierst?
<pikapi> nara: ne das habe ich noch nicht probiert, werde mich aber gleich mal damit auseinandersetzen, da hat microsoft den linux usern aber einen dicken stein in den weg gelegt :(
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ich würde jetzt leider erstmal nen screen und ne tastatur nehmen, dat ding bootet gerade nicht mehr bis zum ssh :-(
<nara> pikapi, das stimmt. auf der arbeit nutze ich zu 75% ein linux in einer vm, da unsere admins keine ahnung davon haben. als ich bei denen nach einer dual-boot-option gefragt habe, sind die fast in ohnmacht gefallen nach ihrer recherche :)
<pikapi> nara: naja ist nicht mein Laptop, auf meinem läuft nur ubuntu, aber ein freund wollte es halt nebenher gerne mal ausprobieren. Schon doof wenn ich ihm jetzt sagen muss, der rechner kann das nicht booten...
<pikapi> firmware update gibts leider nicht
<nara> solange er keine spiele spielen will und nur mal reinschnuppern möchte wäre eine vm durchaus interessant.
<pikapi> nara: ja schon, also ich kann linux ja auch starten, muss nur jedesmal windows hochfahren mit gedrückter shift taste neustarten drücken, ubuntu auswählen und dann kommt beim nächsten start grub.... schön ist das allerdings nicht
<nara> das ist wohl wahr. auch wenn es nicht die schuld von linux ist, macht das einen blöden eindruck. vor allem, wenn man leute davon ueberzeugen möchte, dass linux auch was nettes ist...
<pikapi> vermute schon fast absicht seitens microsoft dahinter...
<nara> nicht doch, die sind doch jetzt so tolle freunde der linux-welt. das wuerden die nie tun :)
<koegs> hast du in Windows diesen schnell-neustart deaktiviert?
<nara> welches hp-modell ist das denn?
<pikapi> hab auch gelesen die wollen jetzt ne linux shell integrieren oder so.. einsicht ist der erste weg zur besserung
<pikapi> hp 350 g2
<nara> pikapi, ich habe das hier noch gefunden. ist allerdings älter, aber vielleicht hilft es: https://www.google.de/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=hp+350+g2+linux+dualboot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=O_kdV86uD8aF8QeZwYLoDw
<musca> pikapi: efibootmgr -v  zeigt Dir Deine installierten Loader. Man kann mehrere haben (z.B. Windows und Grub-efi) und muss dann eine sinnvolle Reihenfolge festlegen.
<nara> pikapi, sorry, der falsche, hier der richtige :)  http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/Changing-Boot-Order-on-Dual-Boot-Windows-8-and-Ubuntu/td-p/2503733
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: der pre-stop trigger scheint mal wieder nicht zu greifen... nicht mal mit nem manuellen "service XXXX stop"
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: pre-start sieht gut aus
<tuor> So nach dem mich das Upgrade-Programm zum Neustart aufgefordert hat und ich dann nach dem Neustart "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; durchlaufen lassen habe, scheint das Upgrade auf 16.04 geglükt zu sein. Bis jetzt läuft alles wie es soll. :)
<pikapi> nara: danke dir, das habe ich jetzt bereits 4 mal gemacht, aber wie gesagt windows scheint das unverzüglich zu überschreiben...
<nara> shit. jetzt weiss ich, warum ich einen rechner pro os verwende...
<pikapi> eher ein os pro rechner? :)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: hm, wahrscheinlicher workaround: vboxautostart-service
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ah käse, https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/252996/comments/5
<dadrc> ugh, wasn das fürn foo
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: geeenau
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: mit solchen krücken wundert mich nicht das keiner das übernehmen wollte
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> eigentlich schade, ich mag die Idee, aber wenn das so umgesetzt wird …
<LetoThe2nd> whatever
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: hm, aber sowohl start on runlevel [2345] als auch on filesystems && network sind zu früh, da sind die module noch nicht da
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: start on started networking reicht nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: irgendwas klemmt da gerade gewaltig
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaub mein upstart ist generell gerade durcheinander, mal rebooten
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: na supi. das start on liess sich mit einem urhässlichen sleep 15 lösen, aber beim reboot wirds wieder nciht ausgeführt. -> kein schiss besser als sysv
<dadrc> o0
<LetoThe2nd> langsam krieg ich echt zuviel
<dadrc> gleich mal auf 16.04 wechseln, systemd kann das bestimmt besser ;P
<LetoThe2nd> ersteres ist bei nem produktivsystem uncool, von zweiterem bin ich leider tatsächlich überzeugt
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ok, jetzt wirds kryptisch. stop on starting rc RUNLEVEL=[016] führt dazu dass der krempel ausgeführt zu werden scheint. die log-einträge tauchen aber nicht mehr auf, vielleicht weil rsyslog schon weg ist? fühlt sich sehr wackelig an.
<dadrc> klingt nicht so, als würde man das in gerne in production haben
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: du hast ja sowas von recht.
<koegs> n
<koegs> sry, wc
<tojoko> hi. ich bekomms net hin, ubuntu von sd card zu booten. noch irgendwelchen hilfreichen tipps? Es waere halt einfach so praktisch ...
<k1l> kann dein ding nicht von sdcard booten?
<jokrebel> USB-Adapter vielleicht?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: funktioniert auch nicht zuverlässig. supi.
<tojoko> k1l, nee, is 'n lenovo.
<tojoko> jokrebel, naja, vom stick koennt ich ja booten, nur muss ich halt immer dran denken, den mitzunehmen.
<jokrebel> und das muss man bei einer SD-Card nicht? 
<k1l> tojoko: ubuntu kann von sdkarten gebootet werden. ich versteh dein prboelm nicht so richtig. ist das ein hardware/bios problem?
<tojoko> k1l, jaein. sd-karten sind für gewöhnlich wohl nicht per usb angebunden, d. h. es kann nicht davon gebootet werden. deshalb gibt es ja sowas wie https://www.plop.at/de/plopkexec.html - nur das startet bei mir nicht vom stick.
<jokrebel> hä?
<k1l> tojoko: das klingt nach hardware problem. bzw nach bios problem, wenn das ding nicht von sdkarte booten kann
<tojoko> das heisst, ich brauch 'nen bootmanager, da a) mein bios es nicht unterstützt, von sd-card zu booten und ubuntu das wohl auch gar nicht koennte. Sieht aber so aus, als muesste ich mir den selber schreiben. obwohl schon viele leute vor mir das problem hatten.
<tojoko> k1l, wie gesagt, lenovo - nie wieder!
<dadrc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD
<dadrc> das beschreibt dein szenario doch genau, oder?
<tojoko> ja, ok, danke - dazu nur eine Frage. Ich habe kein platz für eine weitere Partition auf der hd, weil lenovo. Jetzt meine Frage, ich kann ja boot auf usb-stick schieben, oder nicht? Kann ich den dann abziehen, wenn gebootet worden ist?
<dadrc> wenn du nicht gerade updates installierst oder so, joa
<tojoko> ok, danke. aber vielleicht bau ich auf einfach 'ne ssd ein, dann kann ich partitionieren wie ich lustig bin und mir den quatsch mit der sd-card sparen.
<tojoko> letzte Frage, gibt
<tojoko> es einen hack, mehr als vier primäre partition zu nutzen, auf einer hd?
<k1l> ja. erweiterte nutzen
<tojoko> ok, danke.
<tuor> Moin, wie kann ich mir mehr Informationen zu einem snap-Packet anzeigen lassen (so wie apt-cache show für apt)?
<tuor> Noch was zum upgrade, libvirt wollte erst nicht richtig installiert werden. Dazu habe ich einen Report erstellt. Ist schon in Bearbeitung.
<tuor> Das Ubuntu Software Center sollte man ja mit 16.04 auch deinstallieren. :)
<zeroC> moinsen
<zeroC> servus, ich hab jetzt das upgrade durch, allerdings laeuft php-fpm leider nicht mehr... any ideas?
<jokrebel> zeroC: War das denn aus Ubuntu-Quellen?
<zeroC> jokrebel: japps, aber es lag daran das php5-fpm gemasked ist...
<zeroC> ich hab dann php7-fpm installiert, "eingerichtet", laeuft
<zeroC> also im nginx die sockets angepasst
<zeroC> :)
<zeroC> jokrebel: und das problem mit dem "steam auf anderem workspace starten lassen" das ist noch aktuell, der geht hin, und startet dann den "anmeldebildschirm" auf dem 2. workspace, allerdings das app fenster selbst, wird da gestartet wo du es aufrufst
<zeroC> auch mit devilspie
<zeroC> das funzt auch noch unter 16.04, hatte ich mit firefox getestet
<jokrebel> devilspie soll mit unity angeblich nicht funktionieren
<zeroC> jokrebel: ich habs auch mit ccsm versucht, aber auch das tut nicht
<zeroC> also devilspie tut auf jeden fall, habs ja gestern ausprobiert
<jokrebel> zeroC: Und schon mal das auf dem falschen Desktop geöffnete Fenster auf den "richtigen" gezogen, dort dann manuell beendet und nochmal geöffnet?
<zeroC> jokrebel: das gleiche
<zeroC> also "so" hab ich es nicht getestet... ;) ich hab halt dann mal devilspie aus und wieder an gemacht und dann gings auch auf das neue fenster
<zeroC> s/fenster/workspace
<jokrebel> ich kenn das halt, dass sich Fenster dort wieder öffnen können wo sie als letztes geschlossen wurden
<zeroC> hm, kann man das auch irgendwo einstellen? DAS waere ja auch nen hilight, bzw. kann man das in irgendeiner datei festlegen? 
<jokrebel> soweit ich weiß handled das dass Programm selbst und ist deshalb lang nicht immer so und vermutlich auch nicht definiert abgespeichert.
<zeroC> och mist
<zeroC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89946/open-application-in-specific-workspace <- da schreibt einer das man das .desktop file aendern koennte, haben die alle ein .desktop file?
<wobelingers> hir schreiben schon ein paar aber in debian.de schreibt gar keiner mehr was was ist den blos mit den leuten los haben die alle nur noch ubuntu drauf ich finde ubunutu auch nicht schlecht aber ich meine nur weil in debian.de keiner mehr schreibt 
<wobelingers> weil das ist ja ein zweig von debian 
<wobelingers> debian ist der zweig von ubuntu 
<wobelingers> so ist das normaler weise richtig aber noja 
<zeroC> moin, watt willer?
<wobelingers> ich habe gerne das debian am laufen und installiere paar sachen von ubuntu in das debian mit rein 
<zeroC> oO eieiei... kann man machen, aber warum?
<wobelingers> ich wollte nur mal fragen warum in debian.de nix mehr los ist da schreibt keiner mehr was 
<wobelingers> ich habe nur gemeind sonnst ist früher auch immer mehr los gewesen in debina.de 
<k1l> wobelingers: debian ist ein OS, ubuntu ist ein anderes OS, was zum teil auf debian basiert. wenn du kein technisches problem hast dann zum quatschen besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<zeroC> ach den gibts ja auch noch... ;)
<wobelingers> sorry war im falschen fenster habe ich gerade gesehen wollte ich nicht hir posten sorry
<pintman> Noch zu den Begrifflichkeiten: debian und ubuntu sind keine OS, sondern Distribution des OS Gnu/Linux.
<absolon> nabend männers
<absolon> kann man mozilla firefox eine neue version auf ubuntu machen??
<k1l> absolon: ubuntu liefert immer die aktuelle version. du musst nur die updates installieren
<holish> hey, seit ein paar Tagen hab ich einen neuen Router (Speedport Entry 2), weil neuer DSL-Vertrag, und seit dem plagt mich ein Packetloss den ich bisher nicht beheben konnte. 
<jokrebel> holish: Was genau meinst Du mit "Packetloss"?
<jokrebel> Gibts da Fehlermeldungen die Du uns pasten kannst?
<holish> jokrebel: ~]$ ping www.google.de                                                        
<holish> PING www.google.de (216.58.201.195) 56(84) bytes of data.
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=32.3 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=32.3 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=31.8 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=6 ttl=57 time=32.0 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=7 ttl=57 time=31.9 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=8 ttl=57 time=34.4 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=9 ttl=57 time=32.3 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=10 ttl=57 time=32.1 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=11 ttl=57 time=32.2 ms
<holish> 64 bytes from ber01s09-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.201.195): icmp_seq=12 ttl=57 time=32.5 ms
<holish> http://pastie.org/10812554
<jokrebel> na ob das ein ubuntu-Problem ist? Komm mal besser nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<holish> jokrebel: Unter Win funktionierts, aber ob das jetzt Ubuntu-spezifisch ist oder am eigentlich Treiber liegt vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 
<jokrebel> ach so
<k1l> holish: wifi?
<holish> k1l: japp
<k1l> was hast sich da geändert? andere frequenzen? andere verschlüsselung?
<k1l> manche treiber haben probleme mit den n-frequenzen
<holish> Verschlüsselung ist immernoch WPA2, allerdings kann der Router jetzt auch n-Frequenzen, was die FritzBox vorher nicht konnte
<jokrebel> vermutlich vorher und nachher Standardeinstellungen
<jokrebel> holish: Dann schalt das doch mal ab und leg auch einen Kanal unter 12 fest
<holish> jokrebel: wird gemacht. 
<absolon> k1l ok danke
<jokrebel> holish: Ach ja - und auch Mixed_Mode (WPA/WPA2) möglichst vermeiden
<absolon> k1l danke
<holish1> jokrebel: also auf 802.11b+802.11g zu stellen statt 802.11n hat nichts gebracht
<holish> jokrebel: steht nur auf WPA2 
<absolon> k1l mein mikrofon problem ist behoben der hintere eingang ging nicht nur der vordere am pc an was liegt sowas??
<jokrebel> dann wär da noch "Mixed-Mode abschalten" und "Kanal kleiner 12"
<holish> jokrebel: Kanal hab ich manuell auf 6 gestellt. Hilft auch nicht weiter, und Verschlüsselung steht auf WPA2 (WPA/WPA2 gibts auch noch, ich enke das ist dann Mixed) 
<jokrebel> holish: volle Sendeleistung aktiv?
<holish> jokrebel: japp 
<holish> Ich hab mal noch das wireless-info Skript aus den englischen Foren laufen lassen. Output: http://pastie.org/10812577 
<k1l> holish: wie gesagt. einige karten und deren treiber haben probleme mit den n frequenzen
<holish> k1l: die hab ich eben abgeschaltet. Router nutzt jetzt nur noch b und g
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-26
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> kann mir jemand sagen warum das Os manchmal die usb geräte verliert
<Perzeus> ?
<stevieh> naja, vielleicht hat es löcher in den Taschen, wenn es unterwegs ist.
<Perzeus> oh gott ich habe einen zombie
<koegs> ich würd ja erstmal syslog und dmesg checken wenn das der Fall ist
<koegs> ach er ist schon wieder weg
<stevieh> der ist halt auch n zombie
<absolon> huhu moin
<absolon> ich habe teamspeak 3 installiert kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ichs hinbekomme das ich ein symbol bekomme worüber ich den client starten kann??
<stevieh> wenn es gestartet ist, das symobol mit der rechten maustaste anklicken und "im Starter behalten"
<absolon> stev ja habe ich versucht sowie ich den client zu mache ist das symbol weg
<stevieh> dann hast du es falsch gemacht
<stevieh> aber jetzt erstmal meeting
<absolon> was hab ich falsch gemacht?? bin der install anleitung auf youtube gefolgt
<koegs> absolon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3/#Bessere-Integration-in-den-Unity-Launcher
<koegs> absolon: immer besser im Wiki gucken als irgenwelchen(!) youtube-video folgen
<absolon> keogs wie kann ichs deinstallieren??
<absolon> ich fang nochmaal von vorne an
<koegs> steht doch alles da
<koegs> aber du musst nicht von vorne anfangen, wenn es schon installiert ist...
<absolon> ah ok
<koegs> das ist kein windows, probleme werden nicht durch neuinstallation behoben
<absolon> ok alles klar
<absolon> na der client startet nur wenn ich das sh script ins term verschiebe
<absolon> dann enter und der client startet
<absolon> wie lege ich bei ubuntu 16.04 nen starter an??
<koegs> absolon: wie wäre es, wenn du den link befolgst?
<k1l_> absolon: nimm dir jetzt mal 5 minuten zeit und schau in das wiki dort steht es genau beschrieben. wenn du jetzt wieder wild rumfummelst und es am ende eh nicht klappt hast du wieder 30min verloren.
<absolon> bin ja am lesen
<k1l_> und mit "schau ins wiki" meine ich durchlesen. nicht nur wild die befehle kopiere, von denen man keine ahnung hat.
<absolon> die install habe ich gemacht wies dort steht
<absolon> ich versteh das einfach nicht
<absolon> da soll ich eine datei erstellen
<absolon> wie macht man das???
<k1l_> wie würdest du das denn bei windows machen?
<k1l_> rechte maustaste in den file-explorer->neues dokument->leeres dokument
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ja schon blöd, wenn da kein copy&paste Befehl im Wiki hinterlegt ist :-/ )
<absolon> so die datei habe ich umbennen ist nicht möglich
<absolon> och mann ich will doch nur das programm einfach starten
<absolon> ~/.local/share/applications/teamspeak3-client.desktop
<absolon> so soll die datei heissen aber es lässst sich nicht umbennen
<jokrebel> welche Rechte/Owner hat die Datei denn?
<absolon> keine ahnung was du meinst
<absolon> eine umbenennung ist wegen der schrägstriche nicht möglich
<absolon> ~/.local/share/applications/teamspeak3-client.desktop
<absolon> so soll laut der seite die datei heissen
<absolon> ich habn dokument angelegt den inhalt von der seite hineinkopiert
<absolon> danach wollte ich das dokument umbennenen
<absolon> aber das geht nicht
<jokrebel> absolon: Ich habe schon länger den Eindruck, dass Du gerne "ich möchte doch nur" ohne ein bisschen grundlegendes Verständnis von Linux aneignen zu wollen, hättest :-/
<absolon> teamspeak geht ja aber nur wenn ich das sh script im term ausführe
<k1l_> absolon: du weißt aber schon, dass das eine pfadangabe ist?
<k1l_> /das/hier/sind/alles/ordnernamen/
<absolon> jokrebel ich geb mir ja mühe
<k1l_> /das/hier/sind/alles/ordnernamen/unddashieristdiedateisamt.endung
<absolon> k1l ja ich weiss das das eine pfadangebe ist aber so stehts auf der seite
<absolon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3/#Bessere-Integration-in-den-Unity-Launcher
<k1l_> absolon: dann geh doch mit dem file-explorer mal in den ordner
<absolon> wie machn ich das?
<k1l_> genau so wie bei windows auch? du klickst auf den ordner mit dme passenden namen?
<jokrebel> absolon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur/
<absolon> oje ok
<jokrebel> absolon: Wenn Du einen Dateinamen nicht ändern kannst liegt das oft an der Berechtigung bzw. dem Benutzer https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/
<absolon> hm naja
<k1l_> ~ bezeichnet dabei das home deines users. (da bist du ja drin, wenn du den file-browser aufmachst). ordner und dateien mit einem . vorne sind "versteckt" da musst du evtl noch strg+h drücken um die zu sehen
<jokrebel> aber fang vielleicht bei https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/ an <g>
<absolon> ne is ok
<absolon> ich verstehe das alles nicht
<absolon> ich lese jeden tag im forum oder der wiki
<k1l_> jagut, wenn du nicht mal 10 sekunden konzentrieren kannst, dann bleib besser bei windows
<absolon> k1l ich lese und lese das ja aber ich weiss nicht wie mans umsetzt zum teil
<k1l_> ich habs dir gerade auf einfachstem anfänger niveau erklärt.
<absolon> wenn ich ts über das term starte indem ich diese sh datei dort reinziehe startet das programm ja
<k1l_> absolon: und wenn der mond leuchtet ist es nachts hell. das hilft dir aber nicht dabei, dass du das jetzt mal richtig einstellst
<sdx23> jede Wiki Seite hat oben einen gelben Kasten mit "empfohlenem/noetigem Vorwissen". Wenn man was nicht versteht, liegt das meist daran, dass man sich das Vorwissen nicht angeeignet hat.
<absolon> k1l ja ich weiss aber wo finde ich den den file explorer meinst du diese dash wo man oben was eingeben kann?
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<k1l_> absolon: willst du mich verarschen? streng mal dein hirn an!.
<absolon> ne ich verarsch sicher keinen
<k1l_> der file-explorer ist das ding mit dem du dateien und ordner aufmachst. bei windows heisst der auch so. bei ubuntu heisst der je nach desktop anders. bei ubuntu ist es nautilus. bei xfce thunar, bei kde dolphin etc.
<absolon> habe ich nicht drauf glaube ich
<jokrebel> und auch dazu gibt es ein tolles Wiki absolon https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager/
<jokrebel> aber fang vielleicht bei https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/ an <g>
<absolon> jokrebel habe ich schon
<absolon> ich mach mir jetzt thunar drauf
<k1l_> absolon: du behauptest also, du hast das einzige OS installiert, was keinen dateimanager mit bringt?
<k1l_> absolon: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/20/44/nautilus_standard.png  so sieht das ding aus
<absolon> so habe den link von der seite in den dateimanager null ergebniss
<jokrebel> k1l_: So was gibt es? Ein Ubuntu ohne Dateimanager?
<k1l_> jokrebel: nein, eben nicht
<absolon> schon gut sorry für die störung
<k1l_> absolon: du sagst hier du kannst kein OS bedienen. denn einen dateimanager aufmachen ist das 1ml1 der benutzung eines computers. das ist auch egal, dass es ein linux ist oder ein windows oder nen apple.
<jokrebel> absolon: Du siehst das falsch. Du störst nicht. Aber Du machst auch nicht den Eindruck, als würdest Du versuchen die grundlegenden Sachen zu verstehen.
<absolon> is ok gut
<absolon> vielleicht sollten sich die entwickler von linux mal überlegen ob man die install von programmen nicht vereinfachen könnte
<k1l_> absolon: haben sie geamcht. aber die teamspeak leute scheißen drauf
<absolon> bzw mann nicht nach ner install anfangen muss rumzudocktern
<absolon> denn es ist nun mal so das es für mich fast bömische dörfer sind die wiki und das forum
<absolon> und es ist ausgesproichen umständlich jedesmal ein programm zu öffnen in dem mann das shellscript in die term schieben muss
<k1l_> und nochmal: deine probleme sind keine linux probleme. eine anleitung ist ja im wiki beschrieben, die auch funktioniert. die müsstest du nur abarbeiten. aber eben nicht das hirn ausmachen weil "es ja linux ist"
<absolon> k1l ich wollte nur nen ganz einfachen button womit man das programm starten kann
<k1l_> absolon: ist doch im wiki beschrieben. wenn du kack software benutzt, die sich nicht an standards von "linux" hält ist das ja erstmal nicht das problem von linux.
<jokrebel> absolon: "Wollen" alleine reicht halt manchmal nicht. Und gerade bei "speziellen" Sachen, die aus der Windowswelt stammen, ist das halt manchmal nicht so einfach.
<absolon> k1l dann isses halt so kann ich ja auch nicht ändern ich bin eine frau und habe mit technik meine sorgen aber es ist einfach zu umständlich
<absolon> teamspeak stellt ja eine linux varianten ins netz
<k1l_> absolon: das problem ist hier, dass du von anfang an das "es ist linux und ich kann linux nicht" spiel anfängst.
<absolon> es liegt ja dann schon aan linux wie umstaändlich man dann dieses programm starten muss
<k1l_> absolon: nein. es liegt nicht an linux.
<absolon> ich fang gar kein spiel an sondern habe nur gefragt
<jokrebel> und das ist langsam alles kein Diskussionsthema mehr für den Supportkanal
<k1l_> absolon: du machst da gerade ein fummellösung, weil die software sich eben nicht als paket für den paketmanager bereistellen will.
<k1l_> absolon: wer sich doof stellt und vorgibt nicht mal einen dateimanager zu kennen und zu finden? das ist jetzt nicht dei ernst, oder?
<absolon> is gut bin ioch halt doof
<absolon> macht nix
<absolon> lass man gut sein
<k1l_> nein, du stellst dich doof "weil es linux ist"
<absolon> wenn du meinst
<k1l_> oder willst du mir erzählen, dass du bei windows keinen dateimanager benutzen kannst?
<absolon> is gut 
<tojoko> Kann mir jmd. sagen, ob ich ftp://ftp.thm.de/ubuntu als Installationsquelle nutzen kann und wenn ja, wo und wie ich das als Installationsquelle angeben muss?
<jokrebel> tojoko: Was genau hast Du vor?
<tojoko> ne neuinstallation. und spaeter die updates. aber mit google finde ich zu dem Thema nicht. Hintergrund ist der, dass es doch sinnvoller ist, lokale Dateien zu nutzen als auf das www zu warten.
<jokrebel> tojoko: geh einfach in die Paketquellen-Einstelunngen und such Dir dort einen passenden Server aus.
<tojoko> ok, danke.
<jokrebel> Anwendungen & Aktualisierungen nennt es sich in Unity
<absolon> ein programm namens Arronax macht einben starter im handumdrehen
<jokrebel> :-/ lieber ein PPA einbinden, als sich mit der Materie mal _wirklich_ auseinander setzen...
<jokrebel> absolon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arronax/#Fremdpaket das rot umrandete hast Du gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arronax/#Fremdpaket
<absolon> arronax ist doch kein fremdpaket
<absolon> achsoo ok
<absolon> naja es funktioniert aber fehlerfrei
<jokrebel> absolon: Mit PPA bitte sparsam umgehen! Sonst geht Dir Dein System schneller übern Jordan als Dir lieb ist.
<absolon> ok
<jokrebel> Und für Sachen, die man auch händisch selbst erledigen kann würd ich persönlich mir kein PPA "eintreten"
<absolon> was bedeutet ppa??
<jokrebel> auch dafür wieder mal "ließ das Wiki"! https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/ ... Du wirst um Grundlagenstudium langfristig nicht herumkommen, wenn Du Dich auch noch so winden magst :-(
<absolon> grundlagenwissen ist auch ok da gebe ich dir recht
<absolon> aber manches ist fürn laie halt nicht oder schwer verständlich
<absolon> warum gibts dann tutorials wie von diesem alex lwarumlinuxbesserist der hat ja zum programm arronax einen beitrag bei youtube
<jokrebel> absolon: Halt Dich einfach besser _immer_ erst mal an das sehr gute und umfangreiche Ubuntuusers-Wiki bevor Du irgendwelche dubiosen Videos vertraust :-/
<absolon> ja ok das leuchtet ein werde ich machen habs gelesen
<absolon> soll ich arronax besser entfernen??
<jokrebel> ka
<absolon> die verantwortlichen könnten ja teamspeak mit ins softwarecenter packen
<absolon> wäre doch ne idee jokrebel
<koegs> absolon: dann sprich mit den teamspeak-entwicklern, dass sie ein ordentliches paket für ubuntu bauen und einpflegen lassen
<absolon> auf mich hören die sicher nicht
<absolon> ich finde linux inzwischen besser als windows ich möchtre nicht mehr zurückwechseln
<absolon> aber einiges könnte vereinfacht werden für normale user wie mich
<absolon> zb das installieren von programmen
<koegs> absolon: nochmal, es ist kein windows, vieles ist sogar einfacher als bei windows, aber man muss sich eben umgewöhnen und nicht denken "warum ist das nicht wie bei windows"
<koegs> aber ich finde das wurde jetzt hier oft genug erwähnt und diskutiert, wenn du weiter darüber diskutieren willst, dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<absolon> ok schönen tag noch
<absolon> danke für die infos
<SolSoCoG> so ist das
<Perzeus> Kennt jemand das Problem das usb geräte verschwinden im Betiebssytem
<Perzeus> ?
<stevieh> Perzeus: immer noch nicht.
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> mus sich weitersuchen 
<stevieh> was sagt denn syslog?
<Perzeus> das die erkennung weg ist
<Perzeus> als wuerde ich den stoepsel ziehen 
<stevieh> zeig mal den passenden auszug?
<Perzeus> oh wo ist denn ein paste.bin
<stevieh> foo | pastebin
<stevieh> foo | pastebinit
<Perzeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16062024/
<stevieh> und wo soll da was passiert sein? Die mtp gülle am ende?
<Perzeus> ich finde es nicht
<Perzeus> im syslog wurde es nicht geloggt
<stevieh> das würde mich aber extrem wundern.
<Perzeus> tscha
<Perzeus> muss ich mienen kumpel fragen fahren ca 30 km 
<Perzeus> bius bald
<madduck> Ich habe eine .desktop-Datei erstellt. Ubuntu 16.04 will die nun nicht ausführen, weil nicht "vertrauenswürdig markiert". Wo markiere ich die Datei, die ich selbst geschrieben habe, denn als vertrauenswürdig??
<dadrc> chmod +x
<dadrc> Oder ausführlicher: Rechte zum Ausführen der Desktopdatei vergeben, entweder Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften oder in einem Terminal mit chmod +x <deine .desktop-Datei>
<madduck> und was hat das mit vertrauenswürdig zu tun?
<madduck> Warum nicht einfach "ausführbar"?
<dadrc> Weil irgendwer die Übersetzung so gemacht hat ^^"
<madduck> Jetzt kommt "Beim Starten der Anwendung ist dein Fehler aufgetreten". Sehr hilfreich.
<madduck> manchmal komme ich mir echt vor als hätte mir jemand windows mit einer ubuntu oberfläche untergejubelt.
<dadrc> Ich würd mal mit http://askubuntu.com/a/437029 anfangen
<madduck> Grund war: Exe="…", so wie im Spec angegeben. Nur darf man das scheinbar eben doch nicht mit ANführungszeichen "quotieren"
<madduck> danke für's zuhören, manchmal muß man einfach dampf ablassen. ;) 
<dadrc> solange du noch nicht die hardware ausm fenster geworfen hast =)
<madduck> war knapp
<sash_> madduck: Ich bin dazu übergegangen, .desktop-Dateien, wenn ich die wirklich mal brauche, aus .local/share/wasauchimmer zu kopieren und die Pfade anzupassen.
<imox> wie kann ich beim cups alle druckaufträge gleichzeitig löscen?
<sdx23> imox: man cancel
<imox> ahhhh thx ;) 
<imox> cancle -a 
<imox> :) 
<west_linux> hallo
<west_linux> ich brauche mal hilfe
<west_linux> ich kann keine .obt aufen samba client öffnen
<west_linux> pastie.org/10813749
<jokrebel> wenn jetzt der Link noch per Klick aufrufwar wäre, würden vielleich auch andere nen Blick drauf werfen.
<jokrebel> *aufrufbar
<west_linux> www.pastie.org/10813749
<west_linux> als client xubnutu
<pintman> Wie äußert sich denn der Fehler?
<pintman> Meinst du mit .obt eigentlich .odt?
<west_linux> er versucht die datei zu öffnen
<west_linux> ja obt
<west_linux> libreoffice
<west_linux> es kommt nur eine sanduhr
<pintman> Hat vielleicht etwas mit der Zuordnung von Dateitypen auf dem Client zu tun nicht mit der Konfiguration des SMB.
<west_linux> 16.04
<pintman> Und die fragliche Datei hat welche Endung?
<west_linux> obt
<west_linux> odt
<pintman> Also odt.
<west_linux> ja
<pintman> Kannst du die Datei lokal öffnen?
<west_linux> ja
<pintman> (z.B. vorher auf den Client kopieren)
<west_linux> auch per ftp
<west_linux> woran liegt das den
<pintman> Steht ein Hinweis in /tmp/smb.log?
<west_linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16064385/
<christoph_> hi
<pintman> Lassen sich andere Dateitypen öffnen - z.B. eine einfache Textdatei?
<christoph_> weiß jemand warum manche packete in dem neuen ubuntu 16 nicht installierbar sind ? beispielsweise xchat (xchat-gnome geht aber)
<west_linux> ja
<west_linux> pdf.png
<west_linux> pdf,png
<jokrebel> christoph_: Soweit ich gehört habe ist xchat obsolet. Hexchat wäre wohl der Nachfolger-Fork
<christoph_> ahh okay und python-wxgtk2.8 ? (ist eine abhängigkeit)
 * pintman stimmt jokrebel zu.
<pintman> west_linux, das klingt sonderbar.
<west_linux> pintman: ich gucke mal was
<west_linux> pintman: ob es auf windows geht
<pintman> gute IDee
<pintman> Test auch mal, ob andere libreoffice-Dateien Probleme bereiten.
<west_linux> pintman: also mit wordpad kan ich odt dateien öffnen
<pintman> mal Rechtsklick -> "Öffnen Mit" testen.
<west_linux> pintman: das libreoffice kommt kurz
<pintman> Ist die Datei evt. defekt?
<pintman> Teste auch mit anderen Dateien: von Calc oder Impress.
<west_linux> pintman: Fehler beim Speichern des Dokumentes Unbenannt1:
<west_linux> Kein Zugriff auf Objekt.
<west_linux> Aufgrund fehlender Rechte kann auf das Objekt
<west_linux> nicht zugegriffen werden.
<jokrebel> geht es denn "local" - also wenn die Datei vorher heruntergeladen wurde vom entfernten Rechner?
<west_linux> jokrebel: ja geht es
<jokrebel> und da wurde auch samba dafür beutzt?
<jokrebel> +n
<west_linux> ja
<west_linux> ich hbae es per smb heruntergeladen
<west_linux> +habe
<west_linux> *habe
<west_linux> stimmt da den was nicht mit den zugriff rechten
<west_linux> auf den samba server
<west_linux> dem
<jokrebel> ich wüsste nicht warum ich smb (aus der Windowswelt) nutzten müsste. Hab deshalb auch keine Ideen dazu
<jokrebel> aber mal abgesehn davon. Ich bearbeite Dateien lokal. Und sende sie anschließend auf den Server.
<pintman> klappt es mit einem Explorer mit root-Rechten?
<jokrebel> *bääh*
<jokrebel> pintman: Nem "grafischen"?
 * pintman nickt
<jokrebel> pintman: Man startet grafische Programme in der Regel nicht mit root-Rechten. (Oder sollte es zumindest nicht empfehlen bitte)
<jokrebel> pintman: Wie Du Dein System zerfrickelst bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen ;-)
<pintman> Auf Dauer nicht, für die Diagnose schon. :)
<jokrebel> nö!
<pintman> Warum nicht?
<jokrebel> Einmaliges Starten mit Root-Rechten kann die gesamte Konfigurationsstruktur dauerhaft beschädigen.
<pintman> Wie das?
<jokrebel> Wie? Na weil "root alles kann"?
<pintman> Das bezieht sich aber nicht nur auf grafische Anwendungen. Warum diese Unterscheidung?
<west_linux> pintman: jokrebel pdf öffnet er
<jokrebel> root (bzw. unter Ubuntu ja nicht direkt sondern per "sudo") sollte generell nur "wo nötig" benutzt werden. Für GUI Sachen ist es generell erst einmal absolut nicht zu empfehlen (aus oben genannten Gründen). Wenn ein GUI-Program tatsächlich sudo-Rechte braucht, sollte es sich die selbst (und nur im nötigen Fall) anfordern.
<pintman> Dann musst du selbst entscheiden, ob du es machst, jokrebel.
<jokrebel> west_linux: Wie gesagt ich nutze weder Samba, noch versuche ich "direkt auf dem Server" zu arbeiten...
<west_linux> sftp geht ja nicht
<west_linux> nur ftp
<jokrebel> pintman: Naja - dann fragt das GUI-Program Dich nötigenfalls nach dem Sudo-Passwort. Ein "sudo nautilus" ist jedenfalls ein No-Go
<pintman> Laut deiner smb.conf scheinen die Rechte mit writable=yes zu passen.
<pintman> jokrebel, ich kann die Unterscheidung GUI und nicht-GUI nicht nachvollziehen. Warum ist sudo mc harmloser?
<jokrebel> west_linux: Dann ist es hoffentlich wenigstens nur im LAN und nicht übers Internet :-/
<pintman> Ist SMB routbar?
<jokrebel> weil "ich bin root - ich darf das" generell die falsche Einstellung ist. Und auch zu "Testzwecken" oft eher kontraproduktiv nur noch mehr verbiegt als eh schon im Eimer ist.
<pintman> Für Neulinge sicherlich. Wer als root unterwegs ist, agiert aber vielleicht auch vorsichtiger.
<jokrebel> nö - und gerade hier im Kanal sind viele Neulinge, die alles "vermeintlich Zielführende" gerne Blauäugig nacheifern. 
<jokrebel> wie gesagt - zerfummelt Eure Systeme gerne in Ruhe. Aber gebt solche halbseidenen "Tipps" nicht öffentlich weiter. Danke
<pintman> west_linux, vielleicht hilft dir folgender Link bei deinem Rechteproblem weiter. https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<pintman> Der Eintrag "guest account = root" sieht auch komisch aus.
<pintman> Hier wird die smb.conf erläutert.
<pintman> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf/
<jokrebel> och - klingt doch nicht schlecht "auch gäste dürfen alles" was soll da schon schief gehn </ironie>
<west_linux> mann kann doch auch nur bestimmte benutzer den zugriff erlauben
<pintman> das macht die Option "valid users"
<pintman> Die Linux-User müssen dem smb aber auch noch bekannt gemacht werden mit smbpasswd.
<west_linux> jokrebel:  weiß was das problem ist
<pintman> Woran lag's?
<west_linux> jokrebel: das ist eine vu+ box
<west_linux> und da gibts es nur den benutzer root
<jokrebel> es ist kein echtes Ubuntu? Was hat das dann im ubuntu-Support zu suchen?
<west_linux> der client
<pintman> Immerhin ist es ein Linux. :)
<kokanito> moin
<christoph_> hi leider funktionieren meine funktionstasten unter ubuntu nicht kann mir jemand sagen wie man das fixt ?
<Fuchs> christoph_: zuerst einmal mit xev schauen, ob sie einen Tastencode produzieren
<Fuchs> wenn ja: den einer Aktion zuweisen
<Fuchs> wenn nein: dann wird es schwieriger
<Fuchs> siehe z.B. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap/  
<christoph_> gibt es keycodes für funktionstasten ? ich meinte die funktionstaste selbst und f1-f12 funktionieren schon aber eben nicht das makro
<christoph_> uhh erledigt :D ich idiot ... :D
<christoph_> thx anyway
<NTQ> Kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man herausfinden kann, mit welchem Dateisystem eine Partition formatiert ist, obwohl die Magic Number des Dateisystems unbekannt ist?
<_moep_> fdisk
<bekks> fdisk zeigt keine Dateisysteme, sondern PArtitionstypen.
<bekks> lsblk zeigt Dateisystemtypen an.
<NTQ> Das Problem ist, dass das Dateisystem nicht erkannt wird. Aber ich bin sicher, dass es irgendein bekanntes ist. Hab die Platte aus einem Festplattenreceiver herausgenommen und wollte mich mal umschauen.
<NTQ> Ich könnte mal auf gut Glück verschiedene Dateisystem force-mounten mit readonly.
<bekks> Oder du könntest lesen was man Dir geantwortet hat.
<NTQ> lsblk erkennt kein Dateisystem.
<bekks> Dann ist da auch kein bekanntes Dateisystem drauf. Bzw. kein unmodifiziertes.
<bekks> Und du hast natürlich sudo verwendet, bei lsblk.
<NTQ> ja
<bekks> Und was sagt sudo blkid?
<NTQ> gar nichts 
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal die gesamte Ausgabe von "sudo blkid" in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> Und ein "cat /etc/issue" gleich dazu.
<NTQ> Also sudo blkid zeigt nur meine internen platten, nicht die, auf die ich zugreifen will.
<NTQ> Ich versuch's mal mit testdisk.
<bekks> testdisk wird dir nicht mehr anzeigen als blkid.
<NTQ> auch nicht, wenn ich es die Platte analysieren lasse?
<bekks> Wo ist die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue"?
<NTQ> Ich hab Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<NTQ> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich mal vor ein paar Jahren ein Western Digital NAS hatte, das eine modifizierte XFS-Version nutze. Nach einem Force-Mount mit XFS konnte ich die Platte ohne Probleme auslesen, obwohl jedes Tool sagte, dass das FS unbekannt sei.
<NTQ> Vielleicht probier ich das gleich mal
<p01nt3r> nabend. weiss jemand, wie ich (z.b. mit xrandr) für ein spiel, das mit wine ausgeführt wird, eine 4/3-auflösung auf einem 19/9-monitor erzwingen kann?
<p01nt3r> 16/9 monitor, sry
<jokrebel> vermutlich muss man dies eher dem Windows-Programm "beibringen"
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, es geht um diablo 2. benutze da den glide-wrapper, bekomme das aber irgendwie nicht hin
<p01nt3r> unter windows kann man ja in den nvidia-einstellungen einfach die skalierung auf "seitenverhältnis" setzen
<z3r0fr0st> Guten abend zusammen
<z3r0fr0st> ist denn irgend jemand noch wach wer mir bei einem kleinen problem helfen könnte?
<mrkramps> z3r0fr0st, stell einfach eine frage :)
<k1l> evtl
<z3r0fr0st> mir ist vor vorhin ein dummes missgeschick passiert...ich habe versehentlich ein ordner im systemverzeichnis verschoben und nun fährt ubuntu nicht mehr hoch (16.04)
<Robert_Zenz> z3r0fr0st, live system und zurueck schieben...welchen Ordner und wohin?
<z3r0fr0st> und ich weiss nicht welcher ordner es war :-(
<Robert_Zenz> z3r0fr0st, einer aus der obersten Ebene?
<Fuchs> z3r0fr0st: das laesst sich herausfinden, mit einem   ls   in einem pastebin   (im Wurzelverzeichnis) 
<k1l> wie war denn der name des ordners?
<z3r0fr0st> nun ich kenn mich leider nicht so mit dem verzeichnis aus
<z3r0fr0st> das ist je das problem
<Fuchs> [23:19:24] <Fuchs> z3r0fr0st: das laesst sich herausfinden, mit einem   ls   in einem pastebin   (im Wurzelverzeichnis)
<z3r0fr0st> das weiss ich nicht verstehentlich mit der maus verschoben
<k1l> hast du das im terminal gemacht? 
<k1l> mit der maus? hattest du etwa nautilus mit root rechten offen?
<z3r0fr0st> nope, ich wollte eben eine iso auf nen usb schreiben (mit unetboot) und bin versehentlich abgerutscht *ichdummkopf*
<k1l> also hast du mit unetbootin ein iso auf deine festplatte geflasht?
<z3r0fr0st> nein
<z3r0fr0st> ich war gerade dabei und versehentlich verrutscht und strg+z ging ja leider nciht bei unetboot
<z3r0fr0st> ich weiss das ich einen ordner verschoben hatte nur nicht welchen
<z3r0fr0st> hab ncihts mit dem unetboot geschrieben, hab es abgebrochen
<z3r0fr0st> werde ich mit einem live system dann zugriff auf mein root verzeichnis bekommen?
<z3r0fr0st> würde es was helfen wenn ich den error screen hochlade?
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> gut, man kann natuerlich schon die Person ignorieren, die einem helfen koennte
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg in dem Fall 
<z3r0fr0st> ohhhh ja ich könnt mir selbst in den A**** beißen
<z3r0fr0st> Fuchs, wieso ignorieren???
<z3r0fr0st> Robert_Zenz, ich weiss es nicht aber ich vermute es war eine ordner der obersten ebene
<Robert_Zenz> Fuchs [23:19:24] <Fuchs> z3r0fr0st: das laesst sich herausfinden, mit einem   ls   in einem pastebin   (im Wurzelverzeichnis)
<z3r0fr0st> Robert_Zenz, verstanden....ist es egal was für ein live linux ich nutze oder sollte es vorzugsweise ubuntu sein?
<Robert_Zenz> z3r0fr0st, das ist egal and und fuer sich.
<z3r0fr0st> Robert_Zenz, hab eine cd auf die schenelle ausgegraben, würdest du mir dabei helfen wenn du die zeit noch hast?
<Robert_Zenz> Weisz ich nicht wie lange ich noch sitze. Aber ich bin mir sicher wenn du Fuchs nochmal lieb bittest wird Fuchs dir helfen.
<k1l> z3r0fr0st: vor 45 minuten waren 4 leute da um zu helfen :) 
<z3r0fr0st> Fuchs, k1l, wenn einer von euch etwas zeit bleibt, könnte einer so lieb sein um mir zu helfen?
<k1l> gib mla gas
<k1l> *mal
<Fuchs> wenn dann endlich mal die geforderte Info kommt: vielleicht 
<Fuchs> vorher: noe 
<z3r0fr0st> kk, also ich muss jetzt erstmal das live linux starten komm dann wieder hier rein
<z3r0fr0st> bis gleich
<z3r0fr0st> re, nur hat keins der live cds mehr funktioniert, lade mir gerade das neue ubuntu :-(((
<bekks> "nur hat keins der live cds mehr funktioniert" heisst was genau?
<z3r0fr0st> vermutlich zu alt, bekam immer einen fehler
<bekks> Und den Fehler sollen wir erraten?
<bekks> Wir wäre es, wenn du jetzt nach über einer Stunde endlich mal mit Informationen rausrückst.
<z3r0fr0st> sorry es geht gerade nicht um ein live linux sondern eher um ein missgeschick um es wieder herzustellen brauch ich len live os
<z3r0fr0st> würde ich liebend gerne machen, sorry
<bekks> NEnn uns den FEHLER den du bei den Live CDs bekommst.
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" ist völlig unbrauchbar als Meldung.
<z3r0fr0st> dass mit dem dem live os ist doch nicht das problem
<bekks> OK, dann lös dein Problem alleine.
<bekks> Dein Problem ist uns bekannt, der Lösungsweg wurde Dir genannt. Dr Lösungsweg funktioniert nicht (Live CD booten) und du verweigerst die Information warum der Weg nicht funktioniert. 
<z3r0fr0st> bekks, sorry aber es geht doch nicht darum ich war vohin im gespräch k1l und Fuchs, es geht um einen verschobenen system ordner
<bekks> Es geht exakt darum. Seit über einer Stunde warten wir nur auf Informationen von Dir.
<Fuchs> z3r0fr0st: und Du gibst den Leuten hier, die Dir helfen wollen, genau 0 von den geforderten Informationen
<Fuchs> ergo sehe ich das wie bekks: loes Dein Problem alleine
<Fuchs> darauf hat niemand hier Bock
<k1l> z3r0fr0st: ja, nur da du 0 info liefern kannst und wir mit raten nicht weiter kommen brauchen wir fakten.
<Fuchs> entweder Du laesst Dir helfen, oder Du bist auf Dich alleine gestellt. Uns egal, unsere Systeme laufen. 
<k1l> aber seit über eine stunde warten hier leute endlich mal fakten zu bekommen.
<z3r0fr0st> lich lade gerade eine neue iso da die alten nicht laufen, wieso die nicht laufen kann ich nicht sagen...vermutlich veraltert aber ich bekomme nur ein grafik fehler zu sehen und nicht mehr
<z3r0fr0st> ich entschuldige mich nochmals bei euch, es ist absolut nicht meine absicht euch hier warten zu lassen! also bitte nicht auf mich warten, ist ja sowieso schon so spät da will ich niemanden hier noch auf die nerven gehen falls es so rüberkam tuts mir leid!
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-27
<z3r0fr0st> ich bin wieder nun endlich im ubuntu live os, folgendes befindet sich im root verzeichns bin    core  home            lib32       media  proc  sbin  sys  var
<z3r0fr0st> boot   dev   initrd.img      lib64       mnt    root  snap  tmp  vmlinuz
<z3r0fr0st> cdrom  etc   initrd.img.old  lost+found  opt    run   srv   usr  vmlinuz.old
<z3r0fr0st> was heißt wieder, endlich 
<z3r0fr0st> k1l, Fuchs, boonkerz seid ihr noch da?
<z3r0fr0st> ist jemand noch da?
<z3r0fr0st> der lib ordner befindet sich in lib32, ist das der fehler?
<z3r0fr0st> kann mir das einer bestätigen?
<z3r0fr0st> hallo ist jemand da der mir das bestätigen kann?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<imox> wo kommt denn beim mount befehl die option no_root_squash hin ich les grad die doku aber stehs nicht so ganz
<koegs> imox: das ist nicht für mount sondern für die exports
<imox> ja stimmt ok aber wo kommt das mit hin? 
<koegs> in die exports-datei
<imox> habe keine exports datei
<imox> hab den pfad direkt angebene
<koegs> auf dem server...
<imox> ja ok da hab ich ja kein zugriff ist nen backup space von OVH 
<koegs> bevor ich mir die finger wund schreibe, hier bitte https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS/
<imox> ja danke aber bringt mir ja dann nichts ich hab ja kein zugriff auf den server
<koegs> dann kannst du es auch nicht ändern, es ist eine "server"(!)-option
<imox> koegs: ja habs verstanden ;) 
<jokrebel> OH! wenn ich eine 14.04-Installation umstelle (weg von nur Langzeitunterstützung) auf "jede Aktualisierung" sagt mir die Aktualisierungsverwaltung "Allerdings ist Ubuntu 15.10 jetzt verfügbar (Sie haben 14.04)" --- das verwundert mich etwas, da ja wenn dann erst mal "über 14.10 nach 15.04" gehen müsste oder aber gleich 16.04 angeboten werden.
<k1l> weil 14.10 und 15.04 tot sind
<jokrebel> und das würde klappen? Von 14.04 direkt auf 15.10? Da hab/hätte ich so meine Bedenken. Da glaub ich würd ich eher noch ein vorgezogens LTS-Upgrade erzwingen.
<jokrebel> k1l: Oder wie siehst Du das?
<k1l> ich empfehle die old-releases upgrades ui 14.10 und 15.04 und dnan das normale upgrade zu 15.10
<stevieh> jokrebel: uiui... wieso willst du dir das antun? 
<k1l> wer bis jetzt 14.04 nutzt kann auch bis july auf das lts upgrade warten
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade proftpd mit einem Diskquota zu koppeln. Das Problem das ich dabei habe ist, das proftpd keine "Quota exeeded" message schickt wenn ich per ftp an das Limit komme (es kommt nur ein transfer fehlgeschlagen).
<yogg> Hat da eventuell wer ne idee wie man das lösen kann?
<jokrebel> k1l: stevieh ja, danke. Dacht ich mir auch so. War halt nur ne überlegung, weil das nicht mehr das Hauptsystem ist.
<stevieh> yogg: auch wenn das keine rechte antwort ist, aber da proftp user eh keine systemuser sind: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/contrib/mod_quotatab.html
<jokrebel> Und da war halt die Idee, den dann vielleicht schon "etwas früher" auf die "kommende LTS" zu ziehen,
<stevieh> jokrebel: das geht nicht mit dem -d switch?
<jokrebel> stevieh: könnte ... habs noch nicht probiert
<stevieh> das wäre so mein erster Ansatz...
<yogg> stevieh: ja die mod_quotatab habe ich mir schon angesehen. Das Problem an dem Modul ist, dass nur änderungen über FTP registriert werden. http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Quotas.html   (es gibt aber auch änderungen per scp, ssh, ...)
<stevieh> I see. Ne, dann weiss ich nix
<jokrebel> stevieh: k1l: Ach was soll's. Ich schieb da jetzt mal ein vorgezogenes LTS-Dist-Upgrade rüber ;-)
<stevieh> jokrebel: geht das mit -d?
<jokrebel> im Terminal ja - (aber das ist mir in dem Fall eh lieber als die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung mit -d aufzurufen.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ja klar.
<peter___> ich hab gestern eine domain manuell mit letsencrypt erfolgreich starten können. heute kann das .well-known verzeichnis mit diesen zahlen nicht mehr aufgerufen werden, auch auf einem anderen server ohne ssl geht es nicht mehr an was kann das liegen?
<k1l> ja das LTS upgrade kann man mit -d nutzen. aber das kann noch probleme machen. nicht das nachher wieder einer ankommt und rumheult
<jokrebel> k1l: Is mir schon klar. Ich werd versuchen die Tränen zu unterdrücken ;-)
<peter___> domain.de/.well-known/acm-challenge/UoK0p3tnLDZpQKf1V54d 404 not found
<absolon> moinsen
<stevieh> oh, der mann mit den zwei mikrofonbuchsen
<absolon> jokrebel das programm arronax findet man im übrigen auch in der software verwaltung also doch kein ppa
<absolon> dir auch ein hallo stev
<jokrebel> absolon: Nein. Wenn man die PPA-Quelle eingetragen/aktiviert hat dann schon. Das macht es aber nicht zu einem Programm aus Ubuntu-Quellen sonder bleibt ein PPA
<absolon> ahso ok
<koegs> auch hier einfach zu sehen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=arronax&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<absolon> ok danke
<jokrebel> absolon: Und das kann man hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arronax/ auch nachlesen. Bitte kein Halbwissen falsch weiterverbreiten. Danke
<tuor> Moin, Ich habe mal unity 8 ausprobiert und da mal auf "desktop modus" geklickt. Jetzt habe ich (glaube ich) eine Tabletumgebung. Ich kann die nur nicht wieder zurückschalten. Wie kann ich alle Einstellungen für Unity 8 löschen? Es sollte mein Unity 7 (meine Arbeitsumgebung) aber nicht beeinflussen.
<jokrebel> tuor: Wie/Wo hast Du denn Unity8 her?
<tuor> sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<k1l> empfohlen wird eh das lxc setup
<tuor> Ich dachte dass mich https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop sicher gut berät^^
<tuor> k1l, was hat es denn mit dem "lxc setup" auf sich?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<jokrebel> tuor: Was "Preview" bedeutet ist Dir aber schon klar, oder?
<tuor> jokrebel, ja.
<tuor> Nur zum gucken und ausprobieren. :)
<tuor> Ich habe ja nicht vor mein Unity 7 zu ersetzen. War nur neugirig was sich denn so ändern wird. :) (ja ich könnte es auch in einer VM machen...)
<tuor> k1l, da wird man zu meinem Link weitergeleitet. ^^
<k1l> tuor: oh stimmt. das haben sie wohl anfang april geändert
<jokrebel> wär wohl die bessere Vorgehensweise, wenn man weiß, dass man das vorherige dringend erhalten will
<tuor> Dann werf ich es vielleicht einfach mal wieder runter und machs in eine VM. :)
<tuor> Danke euch.
<betaso> Hallo zusammen, habe einen Atom 410D Prozessor und 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, der Prozessor ist 64Bit fähig aber macht es auch Sinn 64 Bit OS zu installieren oder wäre dieser unter einem 32 Bit OS schneller?
<k1l> es macht immer sinn 64bit zu nehmen wnen die hardware 64bit kann.
<k1l> das hat mit ram gar ncihts zu tun
<jokrebel> aber Atom?
<betaso> dachte nur an die limitierung bei 3,5
<betaso> naja "kann" der Prozessor ist schon gut schwach und bei 64 Bit ist denke ich mehr rechenarbeit zu leisten als bei 32 Bit, darum der gedanke
<k1l> betaso: du denkst falsch
<k1l> gerade 32bit macht es langsamer. weil eben alle in 32bit stücke geschnitten werden muss und dnan nach einander abgearbeitet wird. 
<k1l> ausserdem nutzen die 32bit kernel schon sehr lange PAE, womit sie auch mehr als 4gb ram anbinden können.
<betaso> gut zu wissen :D nee dann downloade ich mir mal das 64 bit image, vielen dank 
<musca> Max. Speichergröße (abhängig vom Speichertyp) 	4 GB
<musca> http://ark.intel.com/de/products/43517/Intel-Atom-Processor-D410-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz
<k1l> chrome macht keine pakete für 32bit und die ersten linux distros fangen auch an 32bit zu killen.
<betaso> ja sehe schon, kein 32bit os mehr installieren :D
<User771> Bei Itunes und WMP ist es ja möglich, dass man seine Musiktitel bewertet. Gibt es ein Linux-Programm, dass das auch kann??
<User771> niemand?
<k1l> haben das nicht alle eingebaut mittlerweile? rythmbox etc
<User771> Ja, habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Mein nächstes Problem: Bei einem Iphone/Ipod kann man die Musik auch unterwegs bewerten, ohne Verbindung zu Bibliothek eines PCs und dann nachträglich syncen. Gibt es das auch für Linux einen Player mit einer solchen Android app?
<LupusE> hi
<User771> Kennt keiner einen Linux-Player mit passender app für das Phone?
<jokrebel> ist eine "Bewerten-Funktion" nicht überbewertet?
<jokrebel> User771: Auch wenn Du da nicht zustimmst, ist dies kein Grund für ein aufgedrängtes Query. :-/
<User771> Das mit dem Musikbewerten ist dann wohl halt Apples-Usability-Spezialität. Schade quelloffen + die bewertungsfunktion gibt es dann wohl halt nicht
<David1977> kodi kann musik nach eigenen Kriterien bewerten
<David1977> also du kannst deinen Titeln selbst ein Ranking vergeben
<David1977> ob es da aber auch eine Funktion gibt, nachträglich mit einer DB zu syncen, weiß ich nicht
<User771> Möchte eigentlich nicht Kodi nehmen, das ja wohl nicht als Programm integrierbar ist.
<jokrebel> wen interessieren bei Musik Bewertungen? Musikgeschmächer sind so dermaßen vielfältig und unterschiedlich, dass man da auf "gefällt auch xy-tausend anderen" getrost verzichten kann.
<David1977> User771: was meinst du mit "nicht als programm integrierbar ist"?
<David1977> meinst du das á la rechtsclick und "abspielen mit"?
<User771> Ok noch ein Problem: Hatte auf dem alten System schon einige Songs in Itunes bewertet. Wie exportiere ich die Bewertungen in Tags?
<k1l> User771: apple zwingt alle user itunes zu nutzen. somit lässt sich da ein "ich bewerte die musik auf egal welchem gerät" auch einfach umsetzen.
<stevieh> das ist ein Argument
<User771> http://www.olivergast.de/blog/2010/09/19/itunes-bewertungen-popularimeter-exportieren/ beschreibt eine gute Methode um die Bewertungen raus aus Itunes in das richtige ID3-Tag-Feld zu bekommen. Allerdings muss man dafür noch die Windows-maschine mit Itunes am laufen haben
<latroys> Hi
<latroys> Ich nutze LinuxMint und möchte eine externe Festplatte mit 'ext4' so verwenden, wie ich bisher diese mit 'ntfs' benutzt habe.
<jokrebel> Und warum fragst Du das nicht die Mint-Leute?
<latroys> Reinstöpseln - fertig. Egal welcher User, egal welcher Computer.
<latroys> jokrebel: Weil Mint = Ubuntu für mich
<latroys> ...Nur schöner
<latroys> Zurück zum Thema EXT4 auf externe Backup-platte
<latroys> Geht das irgendwie? Ich habe keine Lust ständig 'chown' auszuführen sobald ich den Computer wechsele usw. usf.
<latroys> Ich will einfach weg von NTFS.
<jokrebel> latroys: Mag ja für Dich so sein, aber Mint macht eifach vieles "anders", weshalb es eben _kein_ Ubuntu ist, sondern nur manches wie ein Trittbrettfahrer aus Ubuntu benutzt.
<latroys> jokrebel: gehe bitte weg du Troll. Nerve bitte andere Leute.
<jokrebel> dito
<Rochvellon> Mint basiert zwar auf Ubuntu, doch es gibt einige Unterschiede, wie Ubuntu zu Debian 
<latroys> Hallo? Meine Frage ging um externe HDD mit EXT4.  (Ubuntu oder Mint ist mir sowas von Wurscht)
<jokrebel> latroys: Und mein Antwort war: Frag bezüglich Mint bitte den Mint-Support.
<jokrebel> auch wen Dir das "Wurscht" sein mag :-/
<latroys> Gibt es also fpr die Sache mit der externen Festplatte eine einfache Lösung?
<jokrebel> *räusper* halt Dich bitte an die Regel (siehe Topic)
<latroys> Was hat mein Problem mit mint zu tun? Du lässt dich ja leicht durch Worte triggern. Nochmals, wenn du nichts zu meiner Festplattenfragen sagen kannst, geh einfach weg.
<latroys> unmöglich..
<jokrebel> Ubuntu-Support ist einfach _nicht_ Mint-Support 
<latroys> Troll
<jokrebel> ja find ich auch unmöglich von Dir
<pintman> jokrebel, keine freundliche Art mit Kritik umzugehen.
<pintman> Vielleicht hätte ihm jemand helfen können.
<jokrebel> pintman: Keine freundlich Art mit der Bitte den richtigen Kanal zu benutzen umzugehn. :-/ Aber das wir hier nicht diskutiert.
<pintman> Hmm, bei #ubuntu geht es tolleranter zu.
<pintman> Gibt es denn einen deutschen Linux-Mint-Support Kanal?
<jokrebel> auch das ist hier eigentlich schon fehl am Platz. Aber: ja
<pintman> Warum hast du ihm den nicht genannt? Dann hätte er dort Hilfe bekommen können.
<jokrebel> aber auch wenn es den nicht gäbe, wäre Mint hier trotzdem falsch. Die machen einfach zu vieles "anders" als dass man da anständig Supporten könnte.
<jokrebel> pintman: Weil ich ihn auswendig auch nicht weiß und ihm das ja anscheinend eh egal war :-/
<azzala> Hallo, ich möchte ein Raid 1 Software Raid unter xubuntu 16.04 einrichten, ist es möglich zuerst einen "software raid" zu erstellen und danach das eigentliche system zu installieren?
<jokrebel> warum soll _ich_ für einen der eine Hilfestellung sucht das suchen anfangen wenn dieser offensichtlich eh nicht gewillt ist in den "richtigen" Kanal zu wechseln.
<pintman> Einfach Stummschalten ist auch keine Hilfe.
<azzala> habe in die channel übersicht geschaut, finde jedoch nur einen schwedischen xubuntu kanal
<jokrebel> pintman: Einfach weitermachen auch nicht - und nun ist echt gut. Wenn Du das weiter breittreten musst bitte OP Kanal lieber pintman
<koegs> azzala: ubuntu auf einem raid1 zu installieren halte ich jetzt nicht gerade für trivial
<whoot> nabend
<whoot> kann mir einer verraten, warum ich kein xchat2 mehr in den repos von ubuntu 16.04 finde?
<whoot> nur noch (sorry) *WÜÜRG* xchat-gnome
<k1l> weil xchat schon länger nicht mehr "gemacht" wird. hexchat ist der neue fork davon. der ist in den quellen
<Frickelpit> ist xchat nicht deprecated und hexchat der neue, heiße shice?
<jokrebel> whoot: Weil xchat schon länger deprecated ist?
<whoot> hmm
<whoot> gibts dafür blow?
<jokrebel> whoot: Wie k1l schon sagte. hexchat ist quasi der "Nachfolger"
<whoot> gibt es für hexchant blowcrypt?
<whoot> chat
<jokrebel> whoot: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HexChat/
<k1l> whoot: k.a. nutze das nicht. teste es doch
<whoot> k1l: ob ich es teste hängt halt davon ab :)
<whoot> ansonsten halten irssi
<whoot> oder muss wieder xchat2 compilen... grml
<jokrebel> was wäre denn "blowcrypt" überhaupt?
<pintman> whoot, du kannst auch nebenan bei #hexchat mal nachfragen.
<whoot> gibt nur fishlim anscheinend. und das scheint müll zu sein
<whoot> sehr schade
<whoot> jokrebel: wie der name schon verrät
<whoot> "encryption"
<whoot> ;)
<k1l> whoot: ich würde mal die hexchat leute oder die blow leute fragen. auf xchat2 setzen ist eine sackgasse, das sollten auch die blow leute wissen
<whoot> jo, leider
<whoot> hoffe bei fishlim tut sich noch was
<whoot> atm kann das nicht mal keyx
<Fuchs> wozu man bei IRC Verschluesselung benoetigt sehe ich gerade nicht ein, aber:  HexChat sollte groesstenteils kompatibel sein zu XChat was Skripte betrifft, Konversation kann es sonst ootb
<Fuchs> aber eben, bringen tut das im IRC nichts, abgesehen von Queries  (und selbst da ist der Nutzen sehr fraglich) 
<whoot> Fuchs: ich wollte keine diskussion darüber entfachen ob encryption sinn macht oder nicht
<whoot> der eine möchte es, der andere nicht und gut ist
<Fuchs> Sinn machen kann man eh nicht
<jokrebel> ++ TLS sollte reichen
<Fuchs> aber abgesehen davon: siehe oben: HexChat sollte mit XChat Skripten umgehen koennen, Konvi kann ECB und CBC  out of the box, aber egal welchen Client Du nimmst: ich warne hiermit, dass das eine falsche Sicherheit bietet 
<whoot> Fuchs: wieso sollte es eine falsche sicherheit bieten?
<Fuchs> Weil man dann das Gefuehl haben koennte, dass andere nicht mitlesen koennen, was schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist 
<Fuchs> von daher waere meine Empfehlung: wenn man sensitive Informationen von A nach B bringen will, dann nimmt man nicht IRC, das Protokoll ist dafuer nicht ausgelegt
<whoot> und da kommst du wie drauf?
<jokrebel> das wollen wir hier im Ubuntu-Support eher nicht vertiefen bitte.
<Fuchs> so wie IRC aufgebaut ist. Die Verschluesselung kann aus Prinzip nur fuer private Gespraeche erfolgen und nicht fuer den Hauptzweck: Kanaele. Und selbst bei den privaten Gespraechen ist die Architektur hoechst geeignet fuer MITM Angriffe 
<whoot> mitm angriffe?
<whoot> fällt wohl eher aus. wenn A und B den key vorher kennen...
<jokrebel> Man in the middle
<whoot> danke jokrebel, bin mir im klaren was das ist :)
<Fuchs> dann ja, aber dann musst Du den ausserhalb von IRC transferieren 
<jokrebel> aber es ist nach wie vor kein ubuntu-Support-Thema
<whoot> ob ich nun blow nutze, oder von mir aus text per pgp encrypt und dann hier paste... kommt auf sele raus :)
<whoot> jokrebel: jo :)
<whoot> bin auch schon still
<whoot> danke für die info @all :)
<orcopel9832> ist jemand da
<orcopel9832> kann mir jemand kurz helfen kann?
<Fuchs> orcopel9832: so lange Du Dein Problem nicht erlaeuterst: nein
<Fuchs> wenn ja: eventuell, kommt auf das Problem an 
<orcopel9832> Wie kann ich Ubuntu auf aktuelle Version upgrade kann?
<potatoffel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade/ Hilft nicht?
<Fuchs> orcopel9832: von welcher Version aus? 
<jokrebel> orcopel9832: Was hat Du momentan?
<orcopel9832> wie kann man das sehen
<orcopel9832> oder wo? 
<jokrebel> orcopel9832: lsb_release -a sagt es Dir
<orcopel9832> ok moment bitte
<orcopel9832> steht " No LSB modules are available"
<jokrebel> und weiter?
<orcopel9832> nichts
<jokrebel> kaum
<jokrebel> wenn es ein ubuntu ist steht da noch mehr
<Fuchs> je nach Version koennte das schon fehlen
<orcopel9832> das ist mint glaube
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> dann bist Du hier aber falsch
<orcopel9832> ohh ups
<orcopel9832> ist mint nicht ubuntu
<Fuchs> mint hat einen eigenen Kanal, aber auf einem anderen Netzwerk, Spotchat
<Fuchs> die willst Du in dem Fall fragen gehen :) 
<orcopel9832> Ok trotzdem Danke euch
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<jokrebel> jau - good luck
<orcopel9832> Danke
<Hootch> hat jemand ein tip für ein rasp pi b+ und warum mysql nicht startet?
<Robert_Zenz> Hootch, Fehlermeldung lesen.
<num7> Hootch, schau mal nach was in /var/log/mysqld steht .. oder so ähnlich
<k1l_> Hootch: für die rpi1 wirst du da die leute von #raspbian fragen müssen
<Robert_Zenz> k1l_, es gibt auch Ubuntus fuer Raspbian Pis.
<k1l_> Robert_Zenz: für den einser? der arm chip ist zu alt
<Robert_Zenz> k1l_, ahrm, das weisz ich wiederrum nicht...
<Hootch> k1l_: ja ich schau mal. leider ist das log leer ...
<k1l_> deswegen. die rpi2 und 3 sind von ubuntu unterstützt. da gibt es snappy core und ubuntu mate isos. aber der einser hat nen uralt ARM chip, der von ubuntu nicht mehr unterstützt wird. da gibts auch keine pakete mehr.
<Hootch> k1l_:  mysql ist nicht zwingend aber wäre schön :)
<num7> Hootch, wenns leer ist wurder der dienst noch gar nicht gestartet. Welche Fehlermeldung kommt wenn du versuchst du mysql zu starten?
<k1l_> Hootch: ist das ein rpi1 mit #raspbian ? dann frag mal dort ob da was bekannt ist
<Hootch> mit /init.d/mysql einfach nur "start failed" in der shell
<bekks> Und im log? :)
<num7> Hootch, in welchen Log hast du nachgeschaut? 
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-28
<ghostmag> Zufällig jemand da, der mir mit Wine helfen will? +-+
<janda> guten morgen
<LupusE> hi
<janda> hmmm, wieso das? "…Die Verbindung zum Server wurde zurückgesetzt, während die Seite geladen wurde.…" bei : https://ubuntuusers.de/ ????
<janda> hat auch aus "http -> https" gemacht *kopfkratz* 
<koegs> janda: sprich doch mal mit den leuten in #ubuntuusers
<ralle> hallo
<ralle> jemand da
<Fuchs> ziemlich viele sogar
<ralle> hab da mal ne frage
<ralle> bin neu hier und auch bei ubuntu so meine kleinen probleme
<ralle> jemand bock mir zu helfen
<Fuchs> Du bist nun bei 5 Zeilen ohne konkrete Frage
<Fuchs> ergo: nein 
<Fuchs> wenn da eine Frage kommt: vielleicht
<ralle> ok, wollte ja nur ersteinmal wissen ob einer da ist der helfen kann
<Fuchs> das kommt immer stark auf die Frage darauf an, nicht alle sind Experten auf jedem Gebiet
<janda> frage stellen und antwort abwarten; und gut ists
<Fuchs> deswegen: immer die konkrete Frage stellen :) 
<ralle> also, ich habe ubuntu mate installiert und yu wenig speicher auf der boot patition obwohl die sdkarte noch 28 gb frei hat
<ralle> ich habe gelesen mit sudo fdisk /dev/mmclbk0 kann man die verg;-ern
<Fuchs> wuerde ich so nicht empfehlen, nimm https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted/  << das da. 
<Fuchs> wenn das eine separate Partition ist, wovon ich ausgehe, sollte das im laufenden Betrieb gehen, wenn Du die aushaengst  (mit sudo umount /boot, wenn da nichts darauf zugreift. Anschliessend wieder einhaengen, oder reboot) 
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht im laufenden Betrieb geht: gparted gibt es auf diversen Livesystemen 
<ralle> ok, danke probiere ich mal aus
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> das Wiki oben ist uebrigens so oder so eine Empfehlung, wenn Du neu bist. Hat einen sehr guten Einstiegsartikel fuer Neulinge
<tuor> Hi, gibt es (bei Schweizer Tastaturlayout) einen Unterschied zwischen AltGr+1 und AltGr+7 ?
<dadrc> |  vs ¦
<dadrc> also ja =)
<tuor> Welcher is welcher? Bei mir erhalte ich bei beiden | bzw | ...
<dadrc> | ist vertical bar (kann man in der shell benutzen),  ¦ ist broken bar
<dadrc> 1 |, 7  ¦
<dadrc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTZ#/media/File:KB_Swiss.svg
<tuor> Ah ok. Thx. Weil bei mir auf der Tastatur ist es genau anders herum gedruckt (ich selbst verwende en_US)
<tuor> Wie scrollt man normalerweise in einem Terminal? Ich kenne nur Shift+PgUp / Shift+PgDn.
<tuor> In unserer Dokumentation steht Shift+PfeilNachOben / Shift+PfeilNachUnten
<tuor> Das mit den Pfeiltasten funktioniert bei mir im gnome-terminal nicht.
<imox> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160428/7hwrlnrl.png
<imox> habe gerade noch nen problem mit einer webapp. die erzeugt bei jedem start dieses java logging und auch beim stoppen von tomcat wirds nciht geschlossen. kann mir jemadn sagen ich alle processe von denen auf ein mal killen kann? 
<stevieh> imox: da ist wohl was kaputt, im service management, musste halt nen Wrapper schreiben, ders stoppt
<imox> das war ja meine frage? wie kann ich alle prozesse auf ein mal killen
<stevieh> na, das wird in bash ein dreizeiler sein. Das wirste rausbekommen.
<chasey> Hallo, ich bin über xrdp auf ubuntu server eingelogt und habe in einem terminal fenster "less /etc/group" ausgeführt nun kann ich das terminal fenster nicht mehr nutzen da ich mit keiner tastenkombination die ausgabe beenden kann? Wie wäre die standart tastenkombination um aus der ausgabe wieder in den normal modus des terminals zu kommen?
<dadrc> aus less? q
<chasey> die ausgabe liefert mir sämtliche gruppen und nutzer... jetzt würde ich gerne weiter mit der console arbeiten
<dadrc> q
<chasey> nicht wirklich oder? :D
<dadrc> doch
<chasey> da hatte ich wohl ein brett vor dem kopf
<chasey> vielen dank
<dadrc> gerne =)
<chasey> dachte schon daran das möglicherweise mein tastatur layout über xrdp nicht die richtig kombination übermittel ;) nochmals danke für die schnelle und einfach lösung 
<Frickelpit> ubuntu server per xrdp?
<chasey> ja xfce oberfläche
<Frickelpit> rdp ist remote desktop protocol und hat mit xfce nichts zu tun
<Frickelpit> wenn du dich auf den ubuntu server verbindest, warum nicht per ssh?
<chasey> eine der zwei funktionierenden oberflächen die unter xrdp problemlos funktionieren?
<chasey> habe ich bisher so gemacht, manchmal ist eine remote verbindung aber einfach sinnvoller :D
<k1l_> desktop auf dem server laufen zu lassen ist einfach verschwendung. und server sind darauf ausgelegt per ssh benutzt zu werden.
<Frickelpit> chasey: remote verbindungen macht man unter linux für gewöhnlich mit ssh
<chasey> habe open ssh installiert, verbindung über putty funktioniert, ist xrdp unverschlüsselt?
<chasey> bin noch am lernen, manche zusammenhänge verstehe ich nocht nicht
<Frickelpit> chasey: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Desktop_Protocol
<chasey> bin am lesen und googeln...
<chasey> ok habe jetzt einiges gelesen und würde xrdp gerne absichern und nur den zugriff nach aussen verhindern bzw nur im localen netzwerk erlauben, wie gehe ich dazu vor?
<chasey> links sind willkommen, habe schon ein wenig zu ufw gelesen und habe vor da eintragungen zu machen oder gibt es einen besseren weg?
<koegs> chasey: xrdp auf 127.0.0.1 binden
<chasey> ok wie gesagt bin noch am lernen, bin ich in der ufw wiki richtig?
<koegs> du hast zwei möglichkeiten, per ufw den zugriff von aussen sperren oder direkt den service nur auf localhost lauschen lassen
<koegs> kommt drauf an was du genau willst
<chasey> ok aber wieso verhindert localhost den zugriff von aussen oder anders gefragt, bekomme ich dann noch zugriff von einem computer im netzwerk auf xrdp ?
<koegs> wenn der nur auf localhost lauscht, kann keiner zugreifen, erst wenn man per ssh nen tunnel aufmacht
<koegs> wenn du lokales netz erlauben willst, aber nicht von "aussen", dann ist ufw die bessere methode
<chasey> gut dann versuche ich mich mal daran und bei problemen melde ich mich, vielen dank koegs
<kotzmeister> Guten Tag zusammen. Ist jemand da der mir vielleicht bei einem kleinen Netzwerk Problem helfen kann ?
<koegs> nö
<kotzmeister> das aber schade :P 
<koegs> kotzmeister: solange du dein problem nicht beschreibst, kann dir eh keiner helfen
<kotzmeister> ups 
<kotzmeister> sorry
<kotzmeister> Also ich habe Ubuntu 16.04 LTS wollte einen Order freigeben im Netzwerk was ich auch gemacht habe, jedoch wenn ich mich von einem anderen Rechner rein will sagt er immer Benutzername und Password dabei habe ich für Gast offen gelassen 
<kotzmeister> habe mich versucht mit meinen Daten anzumelden aber geht auch nicht 
<kotzmeister> so als wenn der Benutzer nicht vorhanden ist 
<koegs> nach welcher methode hast du freigegeben und mit welcher methode versuchst du zuzugreifen...
<kotzmeister> Nun Samba installiert und dann auf den Ordner Rechte Maustaste drauf und im Netzwerk freigeben 
<kotzmeister> dann bei Gast einen hacken rein 
<chasey> gut habe "sudo ufw allow ssh, sudo ufw allow 80" bei inaktiver ufw ausgeführt. Lautet die regel für xrpc wie folgt? "sudo ufw allow in 192.168.1.* to any port 5900" ?
<koegs> kotzmeister: hm, dann musst du wohl mit den manuellen tools schauen was da evtl. schief geht
<kotzmeister> hm......ok das wird sicher schwer als Anfänger
<koegs> chasey: xrdp läuft auf 3389
<chasey> koegs: ok port nummer wird getauscht, sonst stimmt die regel?
<koegs> sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to any port 3389
<chasey> wird gemacht, dankeschön
<nomam> hi leute
<nomam> hab hier nen ziemlich merkwürdiges problem mit ssh
<nomam> OS: Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<nomam> bsp: ssh -p 12345 -i /home/user/.ssh/ user@123.123.123.123
<nomam> result: sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<nomam> Received disconnect from 123.123.123.123 port 12345:2: Too many authentication failures for user
<nomam> check ich nicht
<k1l_> läuft auf dem server fail2ban und hat dich rausgeschmissen?
<nomam> wenn ich nun alle keys (es sind einige) in ~/.ssh lösche und nur den einen drinne lasse, kann ich mich connecten
<Frickelpit> nomam: wenn du -i angibst, musst du den kompletten Pfad zum key angeben inkl. name des keys
<nomam> ja fail2ban läuft. aber hat mich nicht kicked, da ich noch nicht genug versuche hatte
<nomam> Frickelpit: sorry, den hab ich hier nicht angeben
<nomam> ist aber so
<nomam> sec
<koegs> google delivers http://askubuntu.com/questions/762541/ubuntu-16-04-ssh-sign-and-send-pubkey-signing-failed-agent-refused-operation
<Frickelpit> ok, ansonsten mal mit -v schauen
<nomam> bsp: ssh -p 12345 -i /home/user/.ssh/ed25519-bla-priv-key user@123.123.123.123
<koegs> hat mich jetzt 3 Sekunden googlen gekostet und den ersten Eintrag anklicken :P
<nomam> koegs: ehrlich gesagt hab ich diesem fehler nicht so die beactung geschenkt, hätte ich wohl tun sollen
<koegs> das ist der erste und offensichtliche fehler -.-
<koegs> :P
<nomam> kenne den anderen fehler "too many ..." nur dann, wenn er ne menge keys drin hat und nicht sieht, welchen er nutzen soll
<nomam> darum auch -i ~/.ssh/bla
<koegs> man fängt ja oben an zu lesen, der rest ist dann üblicherweise ein folge-fehler
<nomam> oder halt /home/user....
<koegs> aber egal, schau mal obs hilft
<nomam> als workaroung gnome-keyring dellen?
<nomam> omg?
<nomam> workaround
<nomam> das ist doch wohl nen witz :(
<nomam> sudo apt-get purge gnome-keyring
<nomam> whoops
<nomam> hmm
<nomam> wenn ich das mache, will er "wichige" pakete entfernen
<nomam> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<k1l_> warum denn jetzt den keyring entfernen?
<koegs> da oben steht was anderes
<koegs> nicht einfach ganz unten den befehl angucken und nicht die kommentare lesen -.-
<k1l_> vor allem erstmal die befehle copy&paste machen die sachen deinstallieren m(
<nomam> bei koegs seinem link macht der, wo es anscheinend klappte, "sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-keyring && ssh-add -D"
<nomam> !paste
<nomam> !paste > nomam
<k1l_> sagmal
<nomam> k1l_: ja? :)
<k1l_> muss man hier echt erstmal nach dem internet-führerschein fragen?
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/a/762558/31260
<nomam> k1l_: danke
<nomam> nichtsdestotrotz warum muss ich das machen? ich gebe den key mit "-i pfad" an
<nomam> das ist mir noch nie untergekommen. auf keinem linux derivat
<nomam> "ssh-add key" gibt 
<nomam> "Could not add identity "key": communication with agent failed"
<nomam> Passwort stimmt...
<oxto> user@123.123.123.123 port 12345:2 waere cool das andere alles verstehe ich nicht
<nomam> ?
<nomam> verstehe deinen einwand/frage nicht?!
<nomam> k1l_: was nu? er nimmt den key nicht an
<oxto> ich weiss nicht ob man da nach dem "@" irgendwas eingeben kann . es gibt so gewisse "reservierte zahlen"
<oxto> da ich aber das ganze nicht verstehe weiss ich nicht ob das von bedeutung ist
<nomam> oxto: deinen guten willen in allen ehren. aber das passt schon so
<nomam> 123.123.123.123 ist nicht mehr als nen dummy
<nomam> genauso wie der port 12345
<nomam> wobei ich mir die :2 auch nicht erklären kann am ende
<oxto> passwort 1234 :D
<nomam> oxto: genau, du hast es :)
<nomam> ich bekomm die krise mit dem schh... hier
<nomam> was schaltet sich der crap agent ein, wenn ich ihm sage welchen key er nehmen soll
<nomam> die probs habe ich wieder bei 12.04 noch bei debian 8
<nomam> weder
<k1l_> listet "ssh-add -l" den auf?
<nomam> k1l_: nein. der listed keys auf, die gar nicht existieren
<k1l_> erm, und was ist dein key füpr einer?
<nomam> ich hab ne alte known_hosts eingespielt (backup) aber soeben gelöscht
<k1l_> weil die haben bei den neuen ssh versionen einen ganzen sack an alten unsicheren rausgeworfen
<nomam> ed25519
<nomam> mit -o und -a erstellt
<k1l_> nimm mal nen rsa key
<nomam> geht nicht
<nomam> ist auf dem server nicht added
<nomam> hab extra gerade nen neuen key erstellt und adden lassen
<nomam> client is Ubuntu 16.04, server ist 14.04
<nomam> ich frag mich ehrlich gesagt, wo der irgendwelche uralt keys hernimmt
<nomam> weil die gibt es auf diesem systme hier nicht
<Frickelpit> warum ist rsa auf dem server nicht verfügbar?
<nomam> Frickelpit: weil es nicht gewünscht wird.
<nomam> ssh-add -D sagt mir alle identities wurden gelöscht... ssh-add -l zeigt sie mir aber immer noch an
<nomam> wo kann ich die sonst noch löschen?
<Frickelpit> nomam: also hast du nur ed25519 zur verfügung?
<nomam> gefunden :) seahorse. da lösch ich den mist mal ;)
<nomam> Frickelpit: genau 
<k1l_> 2014 konnte gnome-keyring nicht mit ed25519 umgehen.
<nomam> k1l_: ich komme von nem debian 8 system über den key problemlos auf die kiste drauf
<nomam> also der server kann es nicht sein
<nomam> ich komme ja auch mit ubuntu 16.04 drauf. aber dazu darf dann nur der eine key in .ssh sein
<nomam> was völlig banane ist, vorallem wenn ich -i nutze
<Frickelpit> würde mich auch wundern, wenn auf dem server gnome-keyring installiert ist
<nomam> Frickelpit: der server istnicht das problem, sondern der 16.04er client hier
<Frickelpit> wie viel keys hast du insgesamt?
<nomam> so hab mal mit seahorse alle keys gelöscht. nun mal testen.
<nomam> 50 oder so
<nomam> viele von kundenservern etc...
<nomam> baaang
<nomam> works :)
<nomam> mir ist momentan ein wenig nach KOPF -> TISCH/WAND
<oxto> das arme tierchen :(
<nomam> und das im dreiviertel takt
<Frickelpit> ok, gut zu wissen, dass da seahorse der Übeltäter ist
<nomam> Frickelpit: ne, oder doch
<nomam> genau verorten kann ich es noch nicht
<nomam> normal sollte ich die keys rausbeommen mit ssh-add -D
<nomam> aber da macht er exact gar nichts
<nomam> hab die keys nun im seahorse gelöscht. dann ssh-add -l und es wird nichts mehr angezeigt
<nomam> vor allem wurden auch weitaus weniger keys angezeigt mit ssh-add -l angezeigt, as eigentlich da waren
<oxto> was machen denn jetzt deine kundenserver?
<nomam> Frickelpit: hast du vielleicht nen account bei dem link den du mir gerade gegeben hast?
<nomam> wenn ja, sei bitte so nett, wenn möglich, und gib den lösungsweg da an :)
<Frickelpit> nomam: ich hab dir keinen Link gegeben ;)
<nomam> whoopsie
<nomam> koegs wars
<nomam> schande über mein haupt
<nomam> :)
<nomam> wäre trotzdem toll, wenn es einer posten könnte :) 
<nomam> oxto: willst du mich auf den arm nehmen?
<nomam> oxto: die laufen
<nomam> haben also min. zwei beine^^
<Frickelpit> nomam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505278
<Frickelpit> scheint wohl eine etwas längere Liste zu sein, wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest
<nomam> Frickelpit: das hat mich nun paar anläufe gekostet.... und ich ärger mich über die kostbare freizeit die ich verschwendet habe
<nomam> da ich den fehler nicht verorten konnte  :(
<nomam> also try n error
<nomam> danke auf jeden fall @ all für die anreize 
<Frickelpit> np
<nomam> oxto: auch an dich, da ich während des kopfschüttelns ein wenig schmunzeln musste :)
<oxto> nomam nein ich will dich nicht auf den arm nehmen
<nomam> oxto: hier biste auf jeden fall gut aufgehoben. wenn du noch was lernen willst, begib dich auch mal in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nomam> da sind eher die interessanteren themen :)
<nomam> so. ich hab hunger auf nen halben oder ganzen flattermann. ciao :)
<oxto> kann das gut gehen?
<dreamon> Wenn man im laufenden System ein dd von / und vom /home macht.(sind zwei getrennte Festplatten) Ist das Backup dann wertlos?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Zumal man kein dd von einem Filesystem macht, sondern von einem Blockdevice.
<dreamon> bekks, Es war schon gedacht /dev/sda und /dev/sdb zu retten. Aber ist das Ergebnis brauchbar, wenn das Backup von System selbst gestartet wird?
<bekks> "Ist das Backup dann wertlos?" "Ja."
<bekks> Das sollte deine Frage hinreichend beantworten.
<fred```> hat mal jemand nen tip: sobald ich den nvidia-364 ausm graphics ppa installe bin ich nicht mehr in der lage mein pw fuer die fulldiskencryption einzugeben
<fred```> die eingaben erscheinen cleartext aufm bildschirm und nicht in 'dem normalen' feld
<k1l_> ist der testing driver wohl broken
<fred```> wenn ich recovery boote und dann einfach resume geht alles
<fred```> kann man abstellen, dass dieses 'grafische menu' kommt - hatte vor dem treiber ne reine ascii-eingabemaske
<fred```> (fuer mein pw bei der full disk encryption)
<nagetier> fred```, 'grafische menu' ?
<fred```> ja - sry - da ist ploetzlich son ubuntu.logo
<fred```> hatte da vorher nur ein reines schwarz/weiss ascii eingabefeld
<nagetier> fred```, das kannst du in grub2 biegen
<fred```> okay
<fred```> danke
<nagetier> fred```, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Optionen-fuer-Bootmeldungen
<fred```> seh grad
<fred```> remove splash
<nagetier> "Seit der Einführung von Plymouth muss der "Boot Splash" mit noplymouth (anstatt nosplash) abgeschaltet werden. Möchte man die Kernelmeldungen beim Ladeprozess mitverfolgen, dann muss zusätzlich quiet entfernt werden."
<nagetier> wobei mich noch etwas wundert das der nvidia den produziert.. aber ok
<fred```> jo - aber das war das einzige bei der frage: 'was haben sie gemacht bevor sie nichts gemacht haben'
<fred```> *antwort
<fred```> ich teste das mal eben
<fred```> ja nice
<fred```> das wars
<fred```> danke !
<fred```> hatte jetzt bei "quiet splash" das "quiet noplymouth" eingetragen
<nagetier> kk
<fred```> *feier*
<fred```> ploaezlich hat die default consolen einstellung auch ne vernuenftige aufloesung
<fred```> *ploetzlich
<fred```> mist - tombraider laeuft noch immer komisch
<fred```> also - nicht 970-maessig
<fred```> restlicher grafikaufbau ist aber merklich schneller
<galaxy> nabend
<Guest71148> kennt sich jemand mit wine aus?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<jokrebel> Kaum
<bekks> Nur was hilft Dir das, so ganz ohne Problem? :)
<Guest71148> ich habe wine installiert und mir EAC für windows runtergeladen
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du?
<jokrebel> was ist eac? Und kennst Du die WineHQ Datenbank?
<Guest71148> EAC ist ExactAudioCopy, ein guter CD-ripper
<bekks> Dafür braucht man kein wine.
<Guest71148> bitte?
<bekks> Es gibt Dutzende Ripper unter Linux.
<bekks> Am einfachsten ist dd.
<nils_2> aber wine ist cool :-D
<Guest71148> ja, aber EAC ist der beste
<bekks> Ja, so cool wie ei Loch im Kopf.
<bekks> Guest71148: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen/
<Guest71148> ich habe die exe-datei in den wine-ordner kopiert. die exe-datei müsste installiert werden. wenn ich im wine dateimanager draufklicke, dann wird die datei nicht ausgeführt, sondern wie ein archiv behandelt und es wird der inhalt angezeigt.
<bekks> Alle dort aufgeführten sind so cool wie EAC nie sein kann.
<Guest71148> linux ist cool, aber EAC ist sehr gut.
<nils_2> lass ihn doch, wenn er es mit "wine" machen will bekks 
<bekks> Lass ich ihn doch auch.
<Guest71148> wie kann ich die exe-datei ausführen?
<nils_2> Guest71148, wine <name_der_exe>   <- soweit ich mich an wine entsinne
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/
<nils_2> man wine
<Guest71148> nils_2, hattest recht,mann ist das einfach!
<andre4s> moin moin
<andre4s> ich hab hier nen prob beim update von 14.04 lts auf 16.04 lts was ich bei zwei anderen rechnern nicht hatte...
<andre4s> hab das sys erst normal upgegradet bis keine pakete mehr da waren und dann nen "update-manager -d" aufgerufen
<andre4s> da kam auch kurz das fenster was sagte "neue ubuntu version verfügbar 16.04, sie nutzen derzeit 14.04" dann hab ich auf update installieren gedrückt und statt das die installationsroutine startet hab ich jetzt nurnoch das terminalfenster in dem steht "Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht"
<andre4s> hab das schon mehrfach probiert anzustoßen aber da passiert nicht
<andre4s> *nichts
<andre4s> hab auch null traffic auf der nic
<andre4s> ist das problem bekannt? jemand ne idee woran das liegt?
<bekks> Das liegt daran dass ein Update von 14.04 erst auf 16.04.1 möglich sein wird. Wenn das jetzt schon bei Dir funktioniert, hast du am Updatemechanismus herumgeschraubt. :)
<andre4s> also ich hab die 3 systeme gliech administriert und bei 2 hat es genau so funktioniert
<bekks> Und das hätte es nicht dürfen.
<bekks> Denn der Weg von 14.04 zu 16.04 funktioniert per default erst mit dem Release von 16.04.1
<andre4s> muss ich von der 16.04 auf die 16.04.1 dann wieder nen distupgrade machen oder geht das über die normalen updates von statten?
<bekks> dist-upgrades sind die normalen Updates.
<bekks> Du meinst ein do-release-upgrade.
<andre4s> sorry, das meinte ich
<bekks> 16.04.1 kommt mit den normalen updates.
<andre4s> bin im debian/ubuntu nicht so zuhause
<andre4s> super
<andre4s> gibts dafür schon nen releasedate?
<andre4s> weil ich bin nicht mehr lange hier und würde gerne die sysupgrades auf systemd noch durchlaufen lassen bevor ich wieder weg bin ;)
<andre4s> wenn 16.04.1 nächste woche kommt warte ich noch so lange
<andre4s> wenns noch nen monat dauert dann update ich jetzt mit allen mitteln auf die 16.04
<bekks> Es kommt in ca. 4 Monaten.
<andre4s> ok, thanks
<andre4s> dann mache ich das doch lieber jetzt
<bekks> Es istJETZT nicht unterstützt.
<bekks> Ganz einfache Sache.
<andre4s> aber ich habs ja schon auf 2 rechnern mit nem einfach "apt-get update && update-manager -d" installiert
<andre4s> das hätte laut deiner aussage ja nicht gehen dürfen, oder?
<bekks> Und es ist trotzdem nicht unterstützt, weil du development releases benutzt, aus sicht der paketverwaltung.
<bekks> warum das nicht gehen darf habe ich dir oben erklärt.
<bekks> warum es trotzdem geht, auch.
<bekks> dass es nicht unterstützt ist, habe ich auch erwähnt.
<andre4s> ich hab aber am paketsystem nichts verändert ausser spotify und solche drittsoftware repos zu adden
<andre4s> somit komisch, dass es ging
<bekks> Und deinem System zu sagen, dass du Development Releases haben willst.
<bekks> Überhaupt nicht komisch.
<andre4s> gut, warum geht auf 2 von 3 systemen das und auf dem letzten nicht?
<andre4s> das hast du oben nicht erwähnt ;)
<bekks> Habe ich schon zweimal erklärt.
<bekks> Das ändert sich auch durch eine weitere Nachfrage nicht.
<andre4s> gerade nochmal nachgelesen... nen do-release-upgrade habe ich NIE gemacht!
<bekks> Davon war auch nie die Rede.
<bekks> do-release-upgrade wurde in Zusammenhang mit dist-upgrade erwähnt. Nicht in Zusammenhang mit "du hast development releases in der paketverwaltung freigeschaltet".
<bekks> Steht so im Backlog.
<andre4s> gerade gemerkt, dass der parameter "-d" beim updatemanager nicht für "do release update" sondern für "devel-release" steht
<andre4s> hehe
<andre4s> ich werd nie warm mit ubuntu :>
<andre4s> ok, aber schonmal danke für die infos
<andre4s> also muss ich wohl in 4 monaten nochmal ran
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-29
<UserWantIt> Mein Desktop wird nach dem Login nicht mehr angezeigt! Nur noch das Hintergrundbild!
<UserWantIt> Was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> mal mit nem Gast oder andeen user probiert?
<UserWantIt> Mache gerade über Konsole update und upgrade
<jokrebel> das kann auch nicht verkehrt sein. (dist-upgrade hoffentlich - bz. full-upgrade bei apt (ohne -get)
<UserWantIt> Es wird immer noch nichts angezeigt
<jokrebel> rebootet?
<UserWantIt> Ja reboot wurde gemacht
<UserWantIt> immer noch kein ergebniss
<jokrebel> Dann mach doch mal den allersten Tipp mit nem anderen Benutzer. Aber ich muss jetzt los. Viel Erfolg
<UserWantIt> Gastzugang: das gleiche Spiel
<LupusE> hi
<UserWantIt> Läuft wieder: Unity habe ich neu aufgesetzt!
<UserWantIt> Kann mir mal einer sagen, wo ich dbus-sharp-glib-1.0 für Ubuntu herkriege?
<UserWantIt> warum kann ich im terminal nict auf ein Verzeichniss zugreifen, dass es definitiv gibt?
<LetoThe2nd> UserWantIt: wahrscheinlich irgendein sonderzeichen nicht korrekt escaped, leerzeichen oder so
<UserWantIt> cd /home/user
<UserWantIt> funktioniert nicht mehr
<stevieh> und, was sagt er?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: "ping timeout"
<stevieh> :-)
<zeroC> moin
<stevieh> irgendwas ist bei meinem 15.04 unity beim Firefox kaputt.  Da sind select felder auf websites fast nicht mehr als solche erkennbar. Genau wie in unity selbst.... ist das irgendwo im Theme?
<zeroC> stevieh: was zum henker... das liest sich komisch...
<zeroC> stevieh: probier doch mal ein anderes theme
<koelner> Hallo. Nach dem getrigen Update auf "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:46.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/46.0" ist mein "default user" Profile zerschossen worden. Alle Einstellungen, Addons, Passworte, etc. sind verschwunden und der FF lässt sich nicht mehr bedienen. D.h., kein Menuepunkt lässt sich auswhählen. Habt Ihr eine Lösung?
<dadrc> koelner: mit einem anderen Profil funktioniert alles?
<koelner> Ja. Aber alle Eintsellungen, etc. sind weg. Ich vermute eine Addon spielt verrückt.
<koelner> Für mich wären die Passworte wichtig. Ich kenn nur die Dateien nicht, wo diese gespeichert sind:
<dadrc> ~/.mozilla.firefox/<profil>/key3.db und logins.json
<dadrc> da sind auch die bookmarks (places.sqlite) und so
<dadrc> komplette liste der dateien: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-where-firefox-stores-user-data#w_what-information-is-stored-in-my-profile
<koelner> Bedeutet das, alle *.splite vom backup laden?
<dadrc> sqlite hilft nicht viel, wenn du deine Passwörter willst =)
<koelner> upps, sa hab ich doch was überlesen " ~/.mozilla.firefox/<profil>/key3.db und logins.json"
<stevieh> jokrebel: ich meinte ja auch 15.10 :-)
<koelner> dadrc: Ich hab meine Passwörter. Alles andere kommt nach und nach. Danke für die Hilfe
<Eisblume> Jemand da der bei einem Xubuntu Problem helfen kann? Respektiv Xfce  :D
<oxto> huhu
<Eisblume> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876541  Habe fast genau diese Problem bis auf das ich noch die Minimieren buttons hab.
<oxto> der erste post ganz oben bei der seite?
<Eisblume> jap
<Eisblume> xfwm4 --replace   ergibt:  (xfwm4:6830): Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display:
<Eisblume> texteingabe felder haben auch keinen weißen Hintergrund mehr
<oxto> probier mal ein anderes erscheinungsbild
<Eisblume> Inwiefern?
<oxto> hmm egal kann ja nicht daran liegen
<Eisblume> Andere Themes beheben das Problem nicht wen du das meinst
<oxto> ja 
<David1977> Eisblume: gib mir mal die Ausgabe von: apt-cache policy appmenu-qt5 | pastebinit
<Eisblume> moment
<Eisblume> paste.ubuntu.com/16125379
<David1977> ok...dann lag ich falsch
<David1977> alles gut
<Eisblume> schade :D
<David1977> Eisblume: welches Ubuntu nutzt du da?
<David1977> 14.04 oder 16.x?
<Eisblume> 16 Xenial
<David1977> vielleicht hilft dir das hier: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xfce-startet-nicht-mehr-1/
<David1977> ist zwar ein anderes Thema
<David1977> aber könnte vielleicht hilfreich sein
<Eisblume> ich wär nicht hier, hätte ich diesen "standards" nicht schon probiert :D
<Eisblume> (Geht leider nicht)
<David1977> ok
<David1977> dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Tut mir leid
<koegs> hast du dich überhaupt schonmal aus und wieder eingeloggt?
<Eisblume> jap und neugestartet :D
<koegs> was sagen die einstellungen in "Fensterverwaltung"?
<koegs> was für ein Theme hast du ausgewählt, ein vorinstalliertes oder ein nachinstalliertes?
<Eisblume> Greybird vorinstalliert wobei es mit anderen Themes genauso ist
<Eisblume> beim booten bleibt er beim /dev/sdaX clean hängen muss mich dort mit der konsole einloggen
<Eisblume> und xfce bekomm ich dann mit startx nur gestartet
<koegs> da ist ja noch viel mehr kaputt anscheinend
<Eisblume> .... Warum und was :D
<koegs> was hast du denn gemacht bevor die ganzen probleme anfingen
<Eisblume> zwei sachen
<Eisblume> Glade 3.2 und Gtk 3.20.3 installiert (bzw kompiliert und installiert)
<dreamon> Gnome 3 installiert? 
<Eisblume> Nachprüfbar wie?
<dreamon> Ich programmier selbst mit Codeblocks und Glade und habe Gnome immer gemieden. Weil ja XFCE mit Gnome2 spielt. (zumindest ist das mein Laienhaftes Verständnis)
<dreamon> Ich verwende kein Gnome3. Eventuell hat das lightdm umgeschrieben?
<Eisblume> Was nimmst du den?  Könnte iwie sein
<dreamon> Xubuntu. 
<Eisblume> Hab ich ja :D
<koegs> Eisblume: warum hast du die sachen selber kompiliert und installiert?
<Eisblume> Weil anders nicht Glade 3.2 zur verfügung steht
<koegs> und wofür?
<koegs> mach deine änderungen rückgängig und schau ob das problem immer noch besteht
<dreamon> Eisblume stimmt ich hab auch Glade 3.8 manuell installiert und ein paar Pakete über den Paketmanager installiert
<Eisblume> 3.8 ist aber für Gtk2
<Eisblume> ich nehm gtk3 :D
<Eisblume> dort ist Glade 3.2 die neuste
<dreamon> Ich wollte nur GTK2 Programm schrieben. GTK3 Fang ich nicht an. :)
<dreamon> Ist GTK3 nicht Gnome 3? Und Xubuntu Gnome2? Kann das gut gehen?
<dreamon> Eventuell mal #glade auf GIMPNet fragen.
<Eisblume> mach ich mal :D   Vielen Dank!
<BansheeWantKnow> Möchte gerne Banshee von der Source installieren.
<BansheeWantKnow> Bleibt stecken bei  No package 'dbus-sharp-glib-1.0' found
<BansheeWantKnow> Der Hintergrund, warum ich von der source installiere ist der, dass ich später etwas umschreiben muss in der source.
<BansheeWantKnow> und jetzt klappt schon der Testlauf von der Source installieren mit einer untouched source nicht ...
<BansheeWantKnow> Mein System: 14.04 amd64
<LupusE> BansheeWantKnow: packages.ubuntu.com ... dort suchst du nach dbus-sharp und pickst dir ein paket raus, welches mit -dev oder -headers endet.
<BansheeWantKnow> No results
<LupusE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=dbus-sharp&searchon=contents
<BansheeWantKnow> dbus-sharp Ok der Fehler ist schonmal behoben
<LupusE> /usr/lib/cli/dbus-sharp-glib-1.0/dbus-sharp-glib.dll libdbus-glib1.0-cil
<BansheeWantKnow> Hab jetzt alle installiert
<LupusE> ich denke dein paket ist  libdbus-glib1.0-cil-dev oder  libdbus1.0-cil-dev
<LupusE> wenn die es ncith tun. schau auf der paketseite wo die herkommen udn du darfst es manuell installieren, damit du alles hast.
<LupusE> ist das dein erstes projekt etwas manuell zu bauen?
<BansheeWantKnow> Ja. Ist den jede Source so schwergängig?
<LupusE> nope. du solltest aber nicht mit so einem abhaengigkeitsbocken anfangen.
<LupusE> lieber einen kleinen treiber, der gut dokumentiert ist.
<LupusE> und vorallen etwas, das in einer vernuenftigen sprache geschrieben ist ...
<LupusE> wenn er den fehler im ./configure gibt udn die genaue fehlende abhaengigkeit nennt, dann hilft ggf google. manchmal fluchen auch die maintainer in den gaengigen listen schon ueber die abhaengigkeiten ... alles benoetigt eine protion gedult.
<BansheeWantKnow> Ja, leider gibt es kein Programm, wo das Popularimeter für ID3 laut Doc richtig umgesetzt ist, bzw. kompatibel mit Android App PlayerPro. Und bei Banshee muss man dafür nicht soviel umschreiben.
<LupusE> du kennst apt-get -b? ... damit kannst du die shcon gepatchten sourcen ziehen. anpassugnen vornehmen und ses slebstbauen.
<LupusE> (ps: dafuer sind die deb-src http://[...] eintraege in der /etc/apt/source.list)
<BansheeWantKnow> apt-get -b kenne ich nicht. Klär mich mal auf, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht
<LupusE> ... ich denke nicht das du meine erklaerung dazu haben moechtest. dazu habe ich zu viel getrunken.
<BansheeWantKnow> ok
<BansheeWantKnow> Hab noch einen: Package requirements (boo >= 0.8.1) were not met:  No package 'boo' found
<LupusE> http://www.gambaru.de/blog/2011/06/11/wie-man-debian-pakete-aus-den-quellen-baut/ ... in wenig aehlter, aber das vorgehen hat sich nicth geaendert.
<LupusE> packages.ubuntu.com/boo
<LupusE> sagt uns: gab es bis wily. ist aus dem repository geflogen.
<BansheeWantKnow> Ist schon passiert. Danke.
<BansheeWantKnow> Aber der nächste kommt bestimmt
<sdx23> Lies den letzten Link und mach das danach. Das ist wesentlich weniger aufwendig.
<LupusE> ... pychon kompiler, der ws mit mono macht? oha. kein wunder, dass das geflogen ist.
<LupusE> mir war nicht bewusst dass banchee so sehr mit win32 verheiratet ist.
<Approach> Hab ausversehen mein redis server ungesichert im netz für ein paar stunden gehabt. Nun wurde /root/.ssh/authorized_keys geändert... Soll ich nun Server platt machen?
<LupusE> das erklaert aber vielleicht warum darunter so viel ipot laeuft
<sdx23> Approach: delete all the system.
<LupusE> Approach: zieh ein image udn stelle es einem virenlabor zur verfuegung.
<LupusE> Approach: nach dem image darfst du ihn plaetten.
<LupusE> ich vermute die hash fuer /usr/bin/sshd stimtm auch nicht mehr.
<BansheeWantKnow> Ich verstehe nicht warum immer zuerst auf Windows gecodet wird und dann aber auch nur viellecht auf Linux.
<BansheeWantKnow> Also alles was mit Wine zu tun hat will ich halt vermeiden.
<LupusE> ah, nach "apt-get source" sollte man googlen. mach tmehr sinn als apt-get -b ... eines tages werde ich quoten lernen.
<BansheeWantKnow> aptitude build-dep Paketname verstehe ich nicht
<LupusE> das glingt fuer mich auch nicht nach 'hole die debian sourcen'
<LupusE> bzw ubuntu.
<BansheeWantKnow> stammt aber aus dem Link: http://www.gambaru.de/blog/2011/06/11/wie-man-debian-pakete-aus-den-quellen-baut/
<LupusE> dann gehst du auf packages.ubuntu.com (ja, ich mag die seite), suchst nach deinem programm und ziehst due sourcen aus dem menue ... aber das will man nicht, man will die abhaenigkeiten aufloesen lassen.
<sdx23> das holt die build dependencies. All das, was du bisher per Hand zusammensuchst
<sdx23> genau passend, wie es für die Sourcen des Pakets gebraucht wird
<LupusE> so, feierabend. war mir wie imme rien vergnuegen geholfen zu haben. spenden bitte tirekt an canonical. see ya!
<BansheeWantKnow> »Build-Depends«-Abhängigkeit für banshee kann nicht erfüllt werden: Installiertes Paket libgpod-cil-dev ist zu neu
<BansheeWantKnow> Keiner?
<BansheeWantKnow> So heisst es: sudo aptitude build-dep banshee
<sdx23> vermutlich ziehst du das zu einem zu alten banshee
<BansheeWantKnow> Was ist das: ./Hyena.Widgets/RoundedFrame.cs(168,49): error CS0165: Use of unassigned local variable `cr'
<istdasderloliars> Leute
<istdasderloliars> GANZ EHRLICH!
<maxcnc> Guten abend kann man die screenshot qualität beeinflussen 
<maxcnc> Zb 300dpi anstatt 72 aus der grafikkarte kitzeln 
<sdx23> Wie soll das gehen?
<k1l> ich hätte jetzt gesagt der nimmt erstmal die auflösung die auch anliegt
<maxcnc> es ist imer die eingestellte bildschirm pixelgrösse  1920x 72dpi
<HansWander> Ich möchte den root-Schutz vom verzeichniss entfernen? Wie
<Frickelpit> HansWander: Welches Verzeichnis?
<HansWander> ist ok
<HansWander> habe nautilus als sudo gestartet
<Frickelpit> schlechte idee
<HansWander> Warum
<Frickelpit> wenn schon, dann mit gksudo
<k1l> HansWander: oh oh. das klingt nach rumfummeln
<HansWander> Ne war es nicht
<Frickelpit> HansWander: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<HansWander> hatte ein git download-verzeichniss als root
<HansWander> weiß nicht warum
<k1l> weil du git als root gefahren hast
<k1l> aber gut. wird er schon noch merken
<maxcnc> k1l:  gimp macht den screenshot mit 150dpi
<maxcnc> na immerhin 
<ultrixx> hall
<ultrixx> o
<ultrixx> Kann es sein, dass die deutsche Übersetzung noch nicht überall abgeschlossen ist? Hab immer wieder Dinge wie "Apply" statt "Anwenden" gesehen in 16.04
<ultrixx> oder liegt da ein Fehler auf meiner Seite vor?
<k1l> kann sein
<k1l> wenn du zeit und lust hast kannst du dich auf launchpad.net bei rosetta auch bei den übersetzungen beteiligen
<ultrixx> gute idee
<ultrixx> ich hatte da noch ein kleines problem mit einem Prozess, der auf 100% hing - soweit ich das gesehen habe war es wohl "network-browser" oder so ähnlich. hab ihn abgeschossen
<ultrixx> das müsste samba client sein oder?
<k1l> würde sagen: ja
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-30
<ralle> moin
<ralle> versuche gerade einen film zu schauen über den vlc-player. bekomme aber nur ein schwarzes Bild mit Ton
<ralle> Habe ubuntu-mate 15 installiert
<ralle> auf einem rasberry Pi3
<Torsten_> Morgen  kennt sich hier jemand mit makefiles aus hab da ein kleines verständnis problem
<bekks> Bestimmt kennt sich jemand damit aus - nur was ist das Ubuntu-relevante Problem dabei? :)
<Torsten_> touche  ^^ eigentlich keins :) 
<yoshimo> Ich habe für meine Grafikkarte den Nvidia Treiber in Version in 361 auf Kubuntu 16.04 installiert. Jedoch ist die Auflösung furchtbar gering.
<yoshimo> https://pastee.org/mwbfv 
<yoshimo> was mag da schief laufen?
<musca> EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<musca> (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
<Hootch> frage zu ssh tunnel: "ssh -L 6633:myserver.de:1005 foo@myserver.de" öffnet doch auf localhost:6633 den port zu myserver:1005 - oder?
<koegs> Ja
<Hootch> ok, wenn der port auf myserver.de:1005 per firewall geblockt ist - geht das mit dem ssh port forward?
<pintman> jupp
<pintman> -L ist die ssh-Option hierfür. Danach kannst du dich auf den lokalen Port verbinden, der an dern Server weitergetunnelt wird.
<Hootch> pintman: super .. d.h. ich muss in meiner dmz suchen und durchschalten?
<Hootch> koegs: auf dem server läuft direkt eine firewall. ist die aussage von pintman dann noch zutreffend=
<Hootch> ?
<pintman> der Aufruf müsste ungefähr so lauten: ssh -L 51005:server:1005 user@server
<Hootch> auf meinem localhost (-L zielport) nicht
<pintman> Dann kannst du lokal auf localhost:51005 verbinden und landest auf server:1005
<pintman> Hootch, hier ist noch eine ausführliche Erklärung: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#SSH-Tunnel
<Hootch> pintman: ich suche meinen fehler und wollte mein vorgehensweise bestätigen lassen, bis jetzt sehe ich keinen fehler. ich kann nur leider den zielport von localhost nicht öffnen und suche den bug :)
<Hootch> fraglich war für mich der punkt, dass auf dem zielserver eine lokale firewall läuft die den gewünschten port blockt
<pintman> Klappt das Vorgehen denn mit deakt. Firewall?
<Hootch> ichbekomme mit firewall an & aus
<Hootch> channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: <port>
<Hootch> Could not request local forwarding.
<Hootch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding -> AllowTcpForwarding yes -> sshd ist restarted
<Hootch> pintman: mein linux pc macht das alles problemlos ... mein raspberry pi zickt rum ... :(
 * pintman grml
<Hootch> pintman: danke dir :) ich werd bestimmt noch ne lösung finden
<pintman> Hootch, gern geschehen.
<Guest27552> hallo
<Guest27552> habe ein problem mit dem login screen und 2 monitoren
<Guest27552> kann mir da einer helfen?
<ring0> Guest27552, gut möglich, am besten beschreibst du dein problem konkret. wenn jemand eine lösung kennt, wird er sich melden
<Guest27552> habe gerade ubuntu mate 16.04 auf meinem laptop installier
<Guest27552> wenn ich meinen 2ten monitor anschließe erscheint der greeter nicht
<Guest27552> beim booten
<Guest27552> kann mich somit nicht anmelden
<Guest27552> wenn ich den 2ten monitor wieder ausstöpsel und neu boote kommt der greetrer
<Guest27552> und ich kann mich normal einloggen
<jokrebel> Die einschlägigen Tasten (bei mir hier zB. Fn+F1) helfen nicht weiter?
<Guest27552> Fn+F1?
<Guest27552> ich komme mit strg+alt+f1 in die kommandozeile
<Guest27552> von dort aus kann ich reboot machen
<Guest27552> (bin noob)
<jokrebel> Guest27552: Ne ich meine eine Laptopspezifische Tastenkombination die es zumeist gibt um zwischen "internem" und "externem" Monitor umzuschalten.
<Guest27552> beide monitore zeigen das hintergrundbild an
<Guest27552> hab nen t420
<nagetier> Guest27552, ist die Auflösung auf beiden denn korrekt?
<jokrebel> Wie bekomm ich einen am Laptop per HDMI angeschlossen TV/Monitor dazu, auch (oder auch _nur_) den Ton über HDMI auf den eingebauten TV/Monitorboxen auszugeben? Unity 14.04
<Guest27552> das logo scheint nicht mittig zu sein
<nagetier> jokrebel, das sollte mit dem "PulseAudio-Lautstärkeregler" funktionieren.. mache ich hier öfter
<Guest27552> bei system-bildschirm sind beide korrekt erkannt und haben die richtige auflösung
<nagetier> Guest27552, schau mal ob das wirkt - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Adjusting_the_login_window.27s_position
<nagetier> ist doch LightDM, oder?
<nagetier> Guest27552, hatte das auch einmal, und es ließ sich lösen
<Guest27552> kein plan, ist ubuntu mate 16.04 von heute
<nagetier> Guest27552, schau mal ob die Einstellungen unter /etc/lightdm/ vorhanden sind
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM/#Konfiguration
<Guest27552> ja das ist ne conf
<nagetier> dann lese dich mal ein
<nagetier> Guest27552, /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf ebenfalls?
<Guest27552> aha habe gerade die anmeldebildschirm-einstellung gefunden
<Guest27552> da kann ich die position iwie festlegen
<Guest27552> ich versuche mal neustart
<Guest91327> hi
<Guest91327> konnte mein problem mit dem greeter halbwegs eingrenzen
<Guest91327> der greeter erscheint wenn beide bildschirme das gleiche anzeigen
<Guest91327> schalte ich um auf 2 "desktops" ist das problem nach nen reboot wieder da und der greeter is wech
<Guest91327> mom
<penni> Hi. Habe Ubuntu 16.04 LTS auf einem alten PC installiert. Da es nur gelaggt hat, habe ich mich entschiedene, LUbuntu 32Bit zu installieren. Während der Installation lief alles problemlos (Festplatte habe ich vom Programm neu partitionieren lassen). Leider startet LUbuntu nach der Installation nicht. Es kommt immer nur /dev/sda1: clean, 125673/1190160 files, 634778/4751360 blocks
<Yoshimo> wie kann es sein das https://pastee.org/mwbfv  streikt mit Nvidia modul nicht gefunden, obwohl apt-get install nvidia-361 keine Fehler im dkms Modulbau liefert?
<Yoshimo> was mache ich wenn ich in Grub  Einträge für Linux, Windows 1 und Windows2 habe, aber die beiden letzteren dennoch beide Windows 1 booten? grub update repariert das nicht und ich wollte eigentlich mit dem 64bit einrichten weitermachen
<nagetier> Yoshimo, habe da auch noch meine Probleme, hier ist auch derzeit auch mehr als ein Windows installiert.. z.Z. verwende ich den Windows-Bootmanager. Es soll sich aber auch über Grub lösen lassen.
<nagetier> das auch
<nagetier> sprich: Grub läd den, dort wähle ich dann aus welches Windows starten soll
<Yoshimo> das seltsame an der Sache ist das es früher 1a funktioniert hat :Linux, memtest, Windows Platte1 , Windows Platte 2, nur seit neustem streikt es
<Yoshimo> kein Zwischenschritt über Windows Manager war notwendig
<nagetier> ja, kenne ich so auch noch
<nagetier> ich gab einfach auf und legte es für zeiten mit mehr muse bei seite
<nagetier> *muße
<Yoshimo> könnte ich auch machen aber bei dem nvidia Ding wär ich für Vorschläge dankbar denn 640x480 ist schmerzhaft
<nagetier> Yoshimo, lässt sich das Modul denn händisch laden?
<nagetier> modprobe nvidia
<Yoshimo> lsmod zeigt nvidia als geladen bereits an, modprobe nvidia_361 tut auch, aber es scheint nix zu bewirken
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> und 361 ist aus den offiziellen Paketquellen? (gerade keine Lust zu suchen)
<nagetier> ist deine Karte mit v361 kompatibel?
<nagetier> afaik müsste die Fehlermeldung dann allerdings anders lauten
<nagetier> Yoshimo, versuche mal eine ältere Version
<Yoshimo> offiziell unterstützt  	361.42  GeForce 900 Series: GeForce GTX TITAN X, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, GeForce GTX 980
<Yoshimo> ich hab ne 980, sollte also gehen
<nagetier> sieht so aus
<Yoshimo> jepp, offizielle quellen, ich hatte auch mal 304 versucht aber der dürfte soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab zu alt sein
<DevNope> Möchte gerne Dependencies für Banshee source herstellen: sudo apt-get build-dep banshee
<DevNope> erzeugt E: Sie müssen einige »source«-URIs für Quellpakete in die sources.list-Datei eintragen.
<DevNope> Welche Quellen muss ich für xenial eintragen?
<ppq> die mit deb-src am anfang aktivieren
<ppq> das standard repo
<DevNope> "die mit deb-src am anfang aktivieren" hat nichts gebracht
<nagetier> Yoshimo, bin da auch überfragt :(
<bekks> apt update hast du vergessen.
<nagetier> Yoshimo, schon am TFT gerüttelt?
<Yoshimo> na dann installier ich halt wieder nouveau, dann hab ich zwar immer noch kein Glamor und OpenGL aber wenigstens brauchbare Auflösung
<Yoshimo> wäre zu einfach, aber ja
<nagetier> joa :/
<DevNope> Danke euch!!!
<nagetier> würde ich bei zeiten einfach nochmal ansetzen
<nagetier> Yoshimo, hattest das automatisch geladene Modul mal entladen und händisch mit verbose erneut geladen? .. wobei das auch alles in dmesg auftauchen sollte
<nagetier> und wären dort Fehler, würde es nicht geladen.. imho
<Yoshimo> ne, wie ging das mit verbose?
<nagetier> puh
<nagetier> Yoshimo, man modprobe
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> wie üblich, -v
<nagetier> schau auch mal ob -vvv mehr ausgibt
<DevNope> apt update ist das was anderes als apt-get update?
<nagetier> nein
<DevNope> ok
<k1l_> apt ist das neue apt-get
<yoshimo> also die Installation mittels apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-settings, scheint dennoch nicht zu gehne
<yoshimo> https://pastee.org/2uqa4
<yoshimo> findet die Datei ned :(
<yoshimo> na egal ist spät, bis die Tage
<k1l_> was sagt denn das log vom apt install?
<k1l_> ....
<DevNope> Habe jetzt alle Dependencies für Banshee erfolgreich erstellt.
<DevNope> ./autogen.sh bricht ab:  checking for MONO_MODULE... yes checking for mcs... /usr/bin/mcs checking for mono... /usr/bin/mono checking for Mono 2.0 GAC for Mono.Posix.dll... not found configure: error: missing required Mono 2.0 assembly: Mono.Posix.dll
<DevNope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16158445/
<strohi> boah der hebesatz hier liegt bei 400 :(
<strohi> ups, echan
<DevNope> Muss banshee als development einspielen: http://banshee.fm/download/development/
<DevNope> autogen.sh hängt hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159518/
<DevNope> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/compiling-mono/compiling-from-git/ habe ich schon gemacht
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-01
<DevNope> Ichmöchte banshee von der source kompilieren
<DevNope> http://banshee.fm/download/development/
<DevNope> autogen.sh hängt hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159518/
<DevNope> hi
<DevNope> [09:57] <DevNope> Ichmöchte banshee von der source kompilieren [09:58] <DevNope> http://banshee.fm/download/development/ [09:58] <DevNope> autogen.sh hängt hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159518/
<jokrebel> DevNope: Hab zwar kaum Ahnung davon, aber da steht doch, dass Mono.Posix.dll wohl fehlt
<pintman> Was sagt denn locate Mono.Posix.dll?
<jokrebel> ist mono überhaupt installiert?
<nagetier> "linux Mono.Posix.dll" schmeißt so einiges heraus
<DevNope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16165229/
<pintman> Ist mono-gac installiert?
<pintman> Im Zweifel mono-complete installieren.
<DevNope> mono-complete ist installiert
<DevNope> tritt trotzdem auf
<pintman> Vielleicht ein Versionkonflikt zwischen mono-2.0-gac und mono-4.0-gac?
<DevNope> Mono.Posix.dll... not found
<DevNope> obwohl es da ist
<pintman> Hilft vielleicht ein angepasster MONO_PATH?
<pintman> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/advanced/assemblies-and-the-gac/
<DevNope> was muss ich genau machen, um mono path anzu passen?
<jokrebel> steht das nicht in dem verlinkten Artikel?
<DevNope> Nein. Keine Ahnung was ich tun soll
<jokrebel> Na den Pfad setzten und anpassen macht man mit "export MONO_PATH=...." 
<jokrebel> den Pfad selber solltest Du wissen. Was baust Du denn da so, ohne jegliche Grundkentnisse wie es scheint"
<DevNope> Wo muss ich den export MONO_PATH= eintragen?
<jokrebel> export ist ein Terminalbefehl
<DevNope> hab ich im terminal ausgeführt
<DevNope> passiert nivhts
<jokrebel> Dann ist dabei halt keine Fehler aufgetreten. Was hättest Du denn erwartet?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable/#Haeufige-Anwendungsfaelle
<jokrebel> Wenn Du der "Nichtrückmeldung" nicht glaubst, kannst Du es mit "echo $PATH" ja kontrollieren.
<pintman> echo $MONO_PATH
<pintman> DevNope, du könntest 'MONO_PATH ./configure' probieren. Dann ist die Var. nur temp. gesetzt.
<DevNope> echo $MONO_PATH :/usr/local/lib/mono/2.0-api/:/usr/local/lib/mono/2.0-api/
<DevNope> Was ich nicht verstehe: Ich geben echo $mono ein: echo $mono /usr/local/lib/mono/2.0-api/
<DevNope> lasse die ./configure laufen und bekomme:
<DevNope> checking for mono... /usr/local/bin/mono
<DevNope> Habe folgende Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159518/
<DevNope> Ich weiß aber wo die gesuchte Datei liegt!
<DevNope> Wie bringe ich das Ubuntu bei
<stevieh> mit strace schauen, wo sie gesucht wird
<stevieh> bzw. configure ist ja auch ein text, da kannst du schauen, wo sie gesucht wird.
<DevNope> Wie würde der Befehl mit strace lauten?
<sash_> DevNope: Vielleicht wird nur in PATH gesucht?
<stevieh> DevNope: schau erst mal in configure. strace ist sehr ausführlich. 
<stevieh> kannst aber auch strace ./configure | grep Mono.Posix.dll probieren. Aber auch da dürfte im configure.in oder wie das heisst nach Mono.Posix.dll zu suchen einfacher sein.
<DevNope> Also das steht in der configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16167552/
<DevNope> $asm.dll ist wohl Mono.Posix.dll
<stevieh> na, dann bau halt mal ein Echo für das ein, wo er sucht und schau, ob das plausibel ist.
<stevieh> echo suche nach "$($PKG_CONFIG --variable=libdir mono)/mono/2.0/$asm.dll"
<DevNope> echo $($PKG_CONFIG --variable=libdir mono)/mono/2.0/$asm.dll --variable=libdir: Befehl nicht gefunden. /mono/2.0/.dll
<stevieh> hast du das echo in configure eingebaut?
<DevNope> Nein, habe ich nicht in configure eingebaut. Habe das in den Terminal eingegeben.
<stevieh> das musst du in configure einbauen. Woher soll der sonst die variablen kenne.
<DevNope> Also was muss ich genau in der configure verändern?
<DevNope> ?
<stevieh> keine Geduld, die Jugend von heute. Und lesen kann sie auch nicht.
<Martin_Gale> Ich habe meinen Grub zerschossen
<Martin_Gale> Nach dem Start kommt  nur noch file /boot/grub/x86-64-efi/normal.mod not found und grub rescue
<Martin_Gale> Habe mir http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found durchgelesen
<Martin_Gale> paste.ubuntu.com/16170089
<pkzip> do-release-upgrade aktualisiert bei mir von 15.04 nach 15.04 *wunder*
<Fuchs> 16.04 braeuchte ein -d und wird derzeit noch nicht empfohlen 
<pkzip> oh
<lucky200> Guten Tag alle zusammen! Meine LUKS Partition wird nur noch als Unbekannt erkannt: Könnte mir da jemand helfen da ich dort auch noch Geld (BTC) gelagert habe?
<lucky200> Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar
<Frickelpit> pkzip: 15.04 ist EOS, afaik musst du die historischen Quellen eintragen für das Update.
<ppq> lucky200, zeit, das backup einzuspielen, würd ich sagen
<ppq> was ist denn die fehlermeldung bei cryptsetup luksOpen?
<lucky200> wenn ich eins hätte :D ich habe glaube ich meine lektion gelernt. wäre halt nur gut wenn  ich das trotzdem noch geregelt kriege
<pkzip> Frickelpit, ich wollte ja 15.10
<Frickelpit> pkzip: ja, geht nur mit den historischen Quellen.
<pkzip> hmpf?
<pkzip> und was muss ich da genau eintragen in sources.list?
<ppq> old-releases.ubuntu.com statt de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen/
<lucky200> also es ist so es geht um tails und eigentlich wird partition 2 in der laufwerksverwaltung als LUKS angezeigt also das dateiformat
<lucky200> jetzt wird es aber nur als Partition 2 Unbekannt angegeben
<lucky200> kann ich irgendwie in die partition schreiben dass das luks ist?
<sash_> lucky200: Was ist die Ausgabe des Befehls cryptsetup luksOpen?
<sash_> lucky200: Support ist hier, nicht im Query
<Haraldo> Hallo, 16.04 Neuinstallation, Xubuntu. Unter "Archiv erstellen" im Dateimananger kann ich bei .7z kein Passwort mehr setzen. Wie stelle ich das bitte ein?
<sash_> lucky200: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/lies das mal. Kein Backup zu haben, wenn man ne crypted Installation hat, ist übrigens ne eher doofe Idee.
<lucky200> sash_ wie gebe ich den befehl ein? die partition ist Partition 2 von /dev/sdf2
<sash_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/ hatte mich vertan mit der URL
<sash_> lucky200: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/#ffnen-von-LUKS-Geraeten-mit-Passwortabfrage
<ppq> Haraldo, sudo apt install p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<ppq> Haraldo, weiß gerade nicht mehr, welche davon die richtige ist, aber wenn alle installiert sind sollte es gehen. gibt komischerweise versionen mit unterschiedlichem funktionsumfang
<lucky200> sash_ es kommt raus: Gerät /dev/sdf2 ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät.
<sash_> Klingt kaputt.
<Haraldo> ppq, hallo und herzlichen Dank! =) Funktioniert bestens.
<sash_> Was hast du da angestellt?
<lucky200> weißt duw ie ich da wieder hineinschrieben kann dass das luks ist?
<sash_> Man schreibt da nicht einfach irgendwas rein.
<lucky200> es war glaube ich ein tails update. soweit ich mich erinnern kann
<sash_> Also benutzt du nicht mal Ubuntu?
<lucky200> hab auch schon versucht mit ner früheren version das zu öffnen aber anscheinend ist der Fehler auf Partitions-Ebene
<ppq> alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen kann, sozusagen
<ppq> scnr
<lucky200> mein hauptbetriebssystem ist ubuntu
<sash_> Ich weiß halt nicht mal, ob das n LVM ist, das dann die crypted Partition enthält. Hier wird jedenfalls nur Ubuntu supportet, kein Tails.
<lucky200> ja ist es glaub ich
<sash_> Tails hat bestimmt auch nen Supportchannel. Je nachdem, wie das alles aufgebaut ist, ist das halt alles anders.
<sash_> Als allererstes würde ich mal n Backup des Systems machen,bzw. ein Image erstellen.
<lucky200> schon alles passiert. der tails support ist nur ziemlich inaktiv
<zip_> The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2)' is not installed.
<zip_> wie komme ich an die?
<zip_> bin unter 15.04
<ppq> 16.04 installieren
<zip_> dazu brauch ich das neue apt
<ppq> nein
<zip_> Entpacken von apt (1.0.10.2ubuntu2) über (1.0.10.2ubuntu1)
<zip_> sor
<k1l> zip_: "lsb_release -d" im terminal bringt welche ausgabe?
<zip_> bin schon beim release-upgrade
<k1l> gut, weil 15.04 ist schon länger tot und hat einige sicherheitslücken die keiner mehr zu macht. selbst 15.10 verliert ende july den support.
<zip_> die support-zyklen sind deutlich zu kurz
<zip_> eine 1 jahr alte version macht man noch nicht zu
<k1l> zip_: dann nutz eben die LTS
<zip_> ne, dann lieber mint
<k1l> rofl
<oxto> :D
<zip_> aber jetzt erst mal mach ich update auf xenial
<zip_> mal sehen, ob mir das um die ohren fliegt
<k1l> entweder du machst alle 6 monate ein upgrade oder du bleibst auf der LTS.  da bekommst du auch neue Kernel wenn gewünscht und kannst die zwischen-releases alle 2 jahre überspringen
<zip_> aber wenn ich eh nur alle 2 jahre aktualisiere, kann ich gleich debian nackt nehmen
<k1l> wenn du eh nur meckern willst dann mach das auf deinem blog. zwingt dich keiner hier den support zu befragen oder ubuntu überhaupt zu nutzen.
<zip_> bin ja nun drauf angewiesen
<zip_> kann ja nix dafür, wenn canonical seine nutzer durch bevormundung vergrault
<oxto> zip LTS und Mint sind 2 verschiedene sachen. LTS da geht es um den support, mint da geht es um die Linux-Distribution
<k1l> zip_: m(
<zip_> oxto: ist mir bekannt
<oxto> zip achso
<lucky200> kennt jemand ein gutes partitionierungstool welches luks unterstützt?
<frostschutz> luks macht man am besten selbst
<Fuchs> kde partition manager kann LUKS 
<Fuchs> ist m.W. das einzige
<lucky200> hab gerade ne LUKS erstellt und scheint er nicht zu erkennen
<Hootch> wie finde ich nochmal die angabe /dev/sdxx für ein usb stick raus?
<zip_> lol, die 16.10 is fucked up
<zip_> findet die release candidates nicht
<k1l> zip_: 16.10 gibts keine RCs. was auch sinn ergibt, weil es noch lange nicht nah am oktober 2016 ist
<DevNope_> Muss Banshee von der Source installieren: http://banshee.fm/download/development/
<zip_> äh, 16.04
<k1l> Hootch: "sudo parted -l"    oder i "dmesg" gucken
<DevNope_> Hängt hier bei autogen.sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159518/
<k1l> zip_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<Hootch> k1l: ist lsblk auch richtig?
<k1l> Hootch: das geht auch
<Amm0n> DevNope_, .configure meckert doch nur, dass es kein Mono.Posix findet
<DevNope_> Ja die configure nervt, da die nicht einfach umzuschreiben ist. Hier die komplette configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16176591/
<DevNope_> Und hier der Teil für Mono.Posix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16167552/
<Amm0n> hast du mono-dbg installiert? da ist Posix mit drin
<DevNope_> Ja mono ist komplett installiert.
<DevNope_> Hier ist der File auf meinem PC überall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16165229/
<Amm0n> und eine asm.dll?
<Amm0n> Warum unbedingt Banshee? letzte Version ist vom März 2014..
<DevNope_> für asm.dll kein fund
<DevNope_> Banshee, weil ich da was umschreiben muss bezüglich POPULARIMETER
<DevNope_> Und banshee für POPULARIMETER als einzige Software noch akzeptabel zum umschreiben ist
<DevNope_> Kann es sein, dass ich ein asm.dll für mono reinpacken muss in banshee folder?
<Amm0n> Glaub nicht, dass es so einfach ist.. http://www.mono-project.com/docs/advanced/assemblies-and-the-gac/
<DevNope_> Für banshee muss auf jeden Fall folgende Datei modifiziert werden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16178462/
<DevNope_> Die configure wird nämlich jedes mal neu mittels autogen.sh gebildet
<DevNope_> probier den banshee mist mal mit opensuse
<Hootch> hi, ich probier mich grad an samba - leider erfolglos. ich möchte ein share für guest mit schreib/lese rechten ohne anmeldung. bislang kämpf ich grad mit der config. hat jemand eine vorlage oder tipps?
<stevieh> das internet?
<Frickelpit> Hootch: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/#Allgemeine-Freigaben
<Frickelpit> etwas weiter oben gibt es auch einen Abschnitt zum Gast-Zugang
<Hootch> *kopf fass* ich habs ... rechte problem in der unix struktur .. gruml
<Hootch> alles geht - wenn man es richtig macht :D
<pintman> Hootch, du meinst sicher Linux statt Unix. :)
<Hootch> pintman: jetzt komm mir net so :P - aber ja
<dirk__> nabend. habe eben in den autostarts einen fehlerhaften eintrag gemacht und jetzt nur noch einen schwarzen schirm nach dem neustart, wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
<dirk__> der befehl war (fehlerhafter weise) sleep 5 && plank
<dirk__> gibt es eine textdatei für die autostart-einträge, über die man da ran kommt?
<ppq> ja, bei xfce ist es in ~/.config/autostart/
<dirk__> hier ubuntu mate, also gnome 2
<ppq> dort sind .desktop dateien, jede repräsentiert einen autostart eintrag
<ppq> kann sein dass das dort auch so ist, schau mal rein
<ppq> ansonsten tante google :)
<dirk__> hmm, die datei gabs, hab sie gelöscht, aber der screen ist immer noch schwarz...
<dirk__> (nach einem neustart)
<ppq> vielleicht war er noch in der laufenden session
<ppq> man kann gespeicherte sessions löschen, damit sie nicht wiederhergestellt werden
<ppq> bei eigentlich allen desktopumgebungen. bei gnome muss ich allerdings passen
<dirk__> ppq, ich denke er hängt in der sleep anweisung, aber wie kann man die z.b. mit pkill beenden? dann müsste man doch die bash beenden, oder?
<dirk__> (was ja auch keinen sinn macht=
<ppq> dirk__, nein, sleep ist nicht das problem, sondern "plank" (was auch immer das ist).
<ppq> das &6 bedeutet, dass "plank" erst ausgeführt wird, wenn sleep mit status 0 beendet ist
<ppq> *&&
<dirk__> aber das sollte doch von selbst ablaufen, oder?
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-24
<doev> guten morgen
<doev> ich würde gerne einen ssh-tunnel zu einem irc.freenode.net einrichten. Der Name scheint aber unterschiedliche IPs zu nutzen. Kann das Probleme geben?
<mwarm> Moin
<doev> oder anders gefragt, welche IP muss ich benutzen?
<nifu> Wenn du immer auf anderen Systemen landest muss auf einen dein Benutzer/Schlüssel/Kennwort hinterlegt sein. 
<doev> ?
<koegs> er kann sich doch eh nicht direkt zu freenode per ssh verbinden
<doev> also wenn ich xchat starte, dann bekomme ich keine Verbindung, wegen der Firewall. Das wollte ich jetzt per ssh-Tunnel lösen, also den Port 6667 über einen externen Linuxserver beziehen.
<koegs> aber ssh -L 6667:chat.freenode.net:6667 bla.fasel.de sollte gehen
<koegs> alternativ mit ssl: 6697
<doev> leider nicht, habe es mit irc.freenode.net und chat. ... probiert
<koegs> und wie verbindest du dann in hexchat?
<doev> und auch mit einer festen ip: 185.30.166.37
<doev> das hier ist ein Webinterface
<koegs> häh?
<doev> https://webchat.freenode.net/
<le_bot> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<koegs> ne, ich mein, wenn du über den SSH Tunnel gehst, musst du ja im Hexchat dann auf die 127.0.0.1 verbinden
<doev> ist halt nervig immer übers Webinterface einzuloggen.
<doev> oh, stimmt
<doev> ja geht :)
<doev> Montag Morgen halt
<koegs> you're welcome :)
<doev> danke
<doev> noch eine Frage: Ist die IP meines externen Servers jetzt öffentlich sichtbar?
<nagetier> doev: /whois doev 
<Guest48914> naja, nicht so toll.
<mwarm> Seit ich mein ubuntu von 14.04 auf ubuntu 16.04 und jetzt auf 17.01 aktualisiert habe, funktioniert mein snapsacan 1212u Scanner nicht mehr. Laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Agfa_SnapScan/ soll er noch unterstützt werde. Hat sich irgendetwas geändert?
<le_bot> Title: Agfa SnapScan › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> 17.01 gibt's nicht, du meinst 17.04, oder? Das wird da leider nicht erwähnt.
<dadrc> Ansonsten guck doch mal, ob die Einträge in der Konfiguration noch korrekt sind. Sollten zwar eigentlich nicht ohne Nachfrage überschrieben werden, aber wer weiß
<Gewitterstern> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe eine Frage zu deluser https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/deluser/
<Gewitterstern> Es wird ja offensichtlich das Homeverzeichnis des Benutzers gelöscht
<Gewitterstern> Werden damit auch die Softwarepakete des Users entfernt? und die in den Programmen liegenden Benutzerdaten?
<le_bot> Title: deluser › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Gewitterstern: Was genau meinst du mit Softwarepakete des Benutzers?
<dadrc> Wenn die Programme sauber über das Paketsystem installiert wurden, bleiben sie da
<dadrc> Wenn irgendwer irgendwelche Programme runtergeladen und im Home entpackt hat, sind sie weg
<koegs> ausserdem wird ohne enstsprechenden schalter auch nicht automatisch das home-verzeichnis gelöscht
<Gewitterstern> Die Pakete wurden von Benutzer B (den ich löschen möchte) über Paketverwaltung installiert
<Gewitterstern> Kann Benutzer A auf diese Pakete zugreifen?
<Gewitterstern> Und kann Benutzer A die Daten von Benutzer B sehen? 
<dadrc> ja und kommt drauf an
<Gewitterstern> Was wäre denn eine saubere Lösung?
<Gewitterstern> Um Benutzer B und alle seine Daten zu entfernen?
<dadrc> deluser ist da schon ok. Programme musst du danach halt deinstallieren
<dadrc> Deshalb gibt man nur Leuten sudo-Rechte, bei denen man sich sicher ist, dass sie keinen Mist installieren
<Gewitterstern> Du meinst als Benutzer A muss ich dann noch die Reste von B entfernen?
<dadrc> Wenn B Programme installiert hat, ja
<Gewitterstern> dadrc Gilt das auch in Lubuntu?
<dadrc> Gilt für alle *Ubuntus, jo
<dadrc> Und für Debian, komische Derivate wie Mint, Kali und sonstwas
<passt> Wie kann ich bei Virtualbox eine VDI Festplatte, die durch ein Snapshot zusätzliche als differentielle Speicherung festgelegt wurde, nachträglich in der Größe ändern?
<dadrc> uff
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich eher eine Frage für #virtualbox
<dadrc> äh, ne.
<dadrc> #vbox
<passt> ok, danke, dann versuch ich es dort
<dadrc> Also, hier nicht gänzlich falsch, aber da ist die Chance größer, dass es jemand weiß
<Gewitterstern> @dadrc Merci :)
<passt> Shouldn't have googled for 5 min more :(
<passt> first I have to find out the right snaphot vdi file: 'VBoxManage list -l hdds'
<passt> and then resize this snapshot vdi file. Now everything is ok.
<passt> uups, sollte eigentlich nach #vbox ...
<mwarm> Ja, Entschuldigung natürlich 17.04.
<dadrc> mwarm: stimmt der eintrag in der konfigurationsdatei denn noch?
<mwarm> die alten Konfigurationen gibt es nicht mehr, ich habe das System komplett neu eingespielt, nachdem mir KMail und Kontact so sehr auf die Nase gefallen ist, und ich mein System seit feisty immer aktualisiert habe, ging das Aktualisieren diesmal schief. Nun ja, jetzt bin ich zwar mein KMail los, leider auch meinen Scanner.
<mwarm> ja, das habe ich wie in dem Beitrag neu konfiguriert: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Agfa_SnapScan/
<le_bot> Title: Agfa SnapScan › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Und die Firmwaredatei ist auch da, wo sie sein soll? Zeig mal bitte `ls -l /usr/share/sane/snapscan/` in einem Pastebin
<mwarm>  ls -l /usr/share/sane/snapscan/
<mwarm> insgesamt 96
<mwarm> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    38 Apr 24 09:41 FIRMWARE.bin -> /usr/share/sane/snapscan/snap1212u.bin
<mwarm> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32768 Mär  2 22:54 FIRMWARE.bin_
<mwarm> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32768 Apr 24 09:27 snap1212u.bin
<mwarm> und hier ein Auszug aus der snapscan.conf:
<mwarm> #firmware /usr/share/sane/snapscan/snap1212u.bin
<mwarm> firmware /usr/share/sane/snapscan/FIRMWARE.bin
<sash_> !paste > mwarm 
<sash_> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Lighning> wenn ich feststelle das von gestern auf heute auf meiner Windowsplatte 700GB verschwunden sind, was nutzt man um rauszufinden wie das passiert ist und die Dateien eventuell wieder zu bekommen? Der Ganze UserOrdner vom Hauptnutzer is so gut wie leer
<_moep_> nicht den ubuntu support
<Lighning> das ist aber das einzige System was ich hier noch habe  das Windows läd nich mehr
<_moep_> !udo
<_moep_> ! udo
<_moep_> siehe kanalregel -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<_moep_> s/regel/regeln
<dadrc> Naja, ein Hinweis auf ntfsprogs/ntfsundelete hätte schon hierher gepasst
<Bambus> hat jemand von euch bereits mal solus getestet?
<nagetier> is'n das?
<k1l> da das hier #ubuntu-de ist nein :)
<k1l> aber im offtopic kanal oder in ##linux wirst du da mehr glück haben
<nagetier> uh, dann lieber ##linux
<Bambus> nunja... dass das ein Ubuntu Channel ist weiß ich ...
<Bambus> aber hätte ja sein können dass dennoch jemand es hier getestet hat...
<Bambus> nagetier, das ist eine neue Distri
<nagetier> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-25
<ShiroNeko>  hi, habe zwei ubuntu server instlallationen aber zwei verschiedene Versionen was die motd nach dem login angeht
<ShiroNeko> https://pastebin.com/vLc7p8sN
<le_bot> Title: Variante A: Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.10.0-20-generic x86_64) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> hätte gerne Variante B auf beiden Server, was müsste ich bei Server A also anpassen/installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: stichwort HWE, hardware enablemant stacks
<ShiroNeko> beide wurden mit hwe installiert
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: ja, aber mit *welchem* ;-)
<ShiroNeko> Server A: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge, Server B: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<ShiroNeko> aber sollte auf die motd doch keinen einfluss haben, was die anzeige der verfügbaren updates und notwendigem reboot angeht
<LetoThe2nd> äh doch? sie unterscheiden sich in der kernelversion.
<ShiroNeko> trotzdem sollten doch beide die info anzeigen ob updates vorhanden sind und reboot notwendig ist
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht ist einer seit dem letzten update bereits rebootet, der andere nicht. 
<ShiroNeko> beide hatten den letzten reboot heute, ca 30min her
<LetoThe2nd> nein, sollten sie nicht. die systeme sind nicht identisch, offensichtlich laufen gerade beide mit unterschiedlichen kerneln. also sind sie nicht direkt vergleichbar.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn dann vielleicht noch nicht beide identische paketlisten etc. haben wirds sowieso unsinnig sich auf diese angaben zu stützen.
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: das lässt sich ja ziemlich einfach ändern, moment
<bazhang> is there an offtopic channel
<LetoThe2nd> bazhang: #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<bazhang> danke LetoThe2nd !
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: beide Server sind nun Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.8.0-49-generic x86_64)
<ShiroNeko> dennoch zeigt nur server b die verfügbaren updates an
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: und updates sind auch bei beiden frisch durchgelaufen, also sie sind faktisch auf dem gleichen stand?
<ShiroNeko> ja, sind beide auf dem gleichen stand
<ShiroNeko> beide haben eine basisinstallation, nur standard system tools + openssh server
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: dann verbleibt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1558270
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1558270 “[Ubuntu 16.04] update-notifier motd doesn't update...” : Bugs : update-notifier package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: zusätzlich kannst du mal noch auf beiden systemen ein dpkg-query -l '*' in ne datei speichern und dann diese diffen, um zu sehen ob da wirklich alles gleich ist. irgendwo muss ja auch der andere kernel hergekommen sein.
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: es war ein anderes problem, system a hatte zum einen nicht das paket "update-notifier-common" installiert, ausserdem hatten die entsprechenden files in /etc/update-motd.d gefehlt
<ShiroNeko> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/aktualisierungsverwaltung-erscheint-nicht-mehr-2/5/ hatte abhilfe geschaffen, nach der installation von update-notifier-common und kopieren der fehlenden files von system b auf system a
<le_bot> Title: „Aktualisierungsverwaltung“ erscheint nicht mehr automatisch › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: ich sag doch dass die nicht gleich sind ;-)
<mado> Hallo ihr alle : )
<mado> Auf Anraten von "Fuchs" komme ich nun hierher um euch den aktuellen Stand der Dinge zu berichten ... 
<mado> Vielleicht erinnert sich jemand an mich und meinen Fall? ... ich bin / war dabei Daten mit ddrescue zu retten ... bin noch Neuling und so ... der erste Durchgang läuft immer noch ... ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sich da nicht etwas wiederholt und so ... 
<mado> http://ge.tt/7kvy9qj2 ... Log
<le_bot> Title: logfile (Kopie).log - Ge.tt (at ge.tt)
<mado> https://unsee.cc/tudepora/ ... Bildschirmfoto
<mado> Kann mir bitte jemand von euch vielleicht weiterhelfen?
<nagetier> mado: Zumindest das Logfile würde ich nochmal auf https://paste.ubuntu.com/ senden
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mado> nagetier ... das Log findet sich auf -> http://ge.tt/7kvy9qj2 <-
<le_bot> Title: logfile (Kopie).log - Ge.tt (at ge.tt)
<mado> da mir paste.ubuntu.com leider einen Fehler anzeigt beim Hochladen
<mado> "bad gateway" - "proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server"
<mado> ghostcube hat mir geraten, ge.tt zu verwenden
<mado> das Log ist zwischen 4 und 5 MB groß
<nagetier> Ahso, ok
<mado> : )
<mado> Ich weiß leider eben nicht, ob der Durchgang nun eben schon fertig ist und sich einfach nur wiederholt oder eben, ob dieser noch immer läuft
<mado> aus dem Log werde ich leider nicht schlau
<mado> also falls du eine Idee oder Vorschlag hast ... ich bin ganz Ohr, nagetier
<koegs> mado: warum befolgst du nicht einfach die vorgehensweise im wiki?
<koegs> solange der befehl noch läuft, wir ddrescue noch nicht fertig sein
<koegs> s/wir/wird/
<mado> Ich werde eben aus dem Ganzen leider nicht schlau, koegs
<mado> ich verstehe durchaus, dass ich beim zweiten Durchgang KEIN -n verwenden soll
<koegs> da stehen zwei befehle, die du befolgen sollst, das ist doch nicht soo schwer
<mado> aber weil die Sache nun doch halt schon einige Wochen läuft, bin ich mir unsicher, ob das Ding / der Befehl / was-auch-immer ... das ganze Spiel eben halt sich nicht auf einmal wiederholt 
<koegs> tut es nicht
<mado> Hast du auch das Bildschirmfoto gesehen?
<koegs> nein
<mado> bitte schau dir das auch an, koegs
<mado> https://unsee.cc/tudepora/
<koegs> und was steht bei "Problem melden", so hilft der screenshot nicht
<mado> da steht nämlich "Pass 3"
<koegs> wieso heisst die Quelle *.iso?
<mado> und was da bei "Problem melden" steht weiß ich leider nicht, da mir das irgendjemand weggeklickt hat
<mado> wieso die Quelle?
<mado> die Quelle ist /dev/sda
<koegs> ah, sory, das ist das ziel
<mado> : )
<mado> kein Problem
<koegs> aber iso ist trotzdem irritierend
<mado> naja ... mir wurde gesagt, dass das Ziel eine .iso sein soll 
<koegs> naja, bei .iso nimmt man an das man ein image eines cd/dvd-roms erstellt hat, was ja hier nicht stimmt
<koegs> verändert sich die anzeige noch?
<mado> Am "rescued"-Wert scheint sich in der Zeit seit ich hier bin nichts geändert zu haben (selber Wert wie beim Bildschirmfoto von vor ein paar Tagen, welches die Chefin gemacht hat)... der Wert bei ipos und opos hingegen hat sich schon verändert 
<mado> und weil "opos" ja für "Schreibposition im Durchgang" steht ... 
<mado> und "pass 3" auch dortsteht
<mado> bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, ob das nun heißt, dass er da noch immer an etwas schreibt oder sich eben zum zweiten bzw dritten Mal wiederholt
<koegs> mado: du kannst den befehl auch mit ctrl+c abbrechen
<mado> ja ... das ist mir bewusst
<koegs> aufgrund des logfiles macht er da weiter, wo er aufgehört hat
<mado> also glaubst du nun auch, dass der erste Schritt mit -n beendet ist?
<mado> welcher im wiki so beschrieben ist -> ddrescue -n QUELLE ZIEL ddrescue.log <-
<koegs> benutz einfach nochmal mit -n
<koegs> er scheint ja nicht fertig geworden zu sein
<mado> nochmal?
<koegs> 162608    koegs | aufgrund des logfiles macht er da weiter, wo er aufgehört hat  
<mado> ja ... ich versteh' nur im Moment nicht ganz ... 
<mado> woran siehst du, dass er nicht fertig geworden ist?
<koegs> weil er immer noch läuft...
<koegs> der befehl beendet sich sonst selber, wenn er durch ist
<mado> aaah! ... okay : )
<mado> nun gut ... 
<mado> dann breche ich nun ab
<mado> mit CTRL+C
<koegs> und mit der zusätzlichen Option "-R" kannst du ihm auch testweise sagen, er soll nun von hinten anfangen
<mado> okay ... also ist der neue Befehl dann 
<koegs> mado: versuche dich beim schreiben auf so wenig zeilen wie möglich zu beschränken, das ist hier kein ICQ
<mado> ->  ddrescue -n -R QUELLE ZIEL ddrescue.log  <- ? koegs ... Meinst du das so?
<mado> Entschuldige bitte : )
<koegs> ja
<mado> okay.
<mado> jetzt klappert da etwas ... ich nehme an die Festplatte, koegs?
<mado> klappert ziemlich laut : )
<mado> also ... ungewohnt laut, meine ich ... fast wie ein optisches Laufwerk, koegs
<koegs> IRC kann noch keinen Ton übertragen...
<mado> aber es scheint sich an der Anzeige zumindest etwas zu ändern : )
<mado> Ich wüsste auch nicht wie ich den Ton aufzeichnen könnte : )
<mado> ich glaube das Problem könnte vielleicht sein, weil die Festplatte ja ziemlich am Ende ist, dass es deswegen klappert / klackt ... oder was meinst du, koegs?
<koegs> könnte sein
<mado> danke schon mal für deine Hilfe, koegs
<mado> ich hoffe das ganze ist bald fertig ... nochmal einige Wochen warten ist nicht lustig : )
<mado> muss nun schnell ans Telefon - bis später
<stegbth> Hi, wie kann ich mit grep nach zwei Strings, jeweils mit Leerzeichen in einer Datei suchen?
<stegbth> mit grep -e "string 1" -e "weiterer 2" file werden alle Zeilen mit einem der VIER Werte gefunden
<stegbth> wenn ich's eine Datei pro Zeile schreibe und diese mit -f hole, wird gar nix gefunden
<koegs> stegbth: faul wie ich bin, Pipe ich in ein zweites grep
<stegbth> ja, das mach ich auch, aber nur, wenn string 2 bereits in string 1 enthalten ist
<stegbth> habe ich eben nicht
<stegbth> das ist ja mein Problem :(
<stegbth> und wenn's nur String ohne Leerzeichen ist, mach ich's mit einer Datei (bzw. habe gerade -e gefunden) aber mit Leerzeichen ist's eben ein Problem, das ich noch nicht loesen konnte
<stegbth> denn egal ob ich's mit " oder ' einklammere, es wird entweder jeder Wort einzeln oder gar nix gefunden
<Tuor> Hi, ich verwende KDE Neon 5.9 (basiert auf 16.04). Ich versuche gerade twinkle zu installieren aber ich erhalte einen Abhängigkeitsfehler. Das Paket stammt vom Ubuntu Repo: http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages. Die komplette Fehlermeldung ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455101/ Da Twinkle ja nicht von dem KDE Neon Repo kommt sollte es ja einfach installierbar sein. Wie kann ich nun herausfinden was genau los ist und wie ich 
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ch.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> das Problem eventuell behen kann?
<jokrebel> ist denn update/full-upgrade auf aktuellem Stand und nötige reboots bereits ausgeführt?
<Tuor> jokrebel, reboot könnte fehlen, updates/full-upgrade habe ich heute morgen gemacht. Da ich täglich den PC ausschalte, habe ich ihn noch nicht neu gestartet. Ich mach das gleich mal und bin dann bald wieder da.
<dadrc> Relativ offensichtlich: twinkle ist ein Ubuntupaket, braucht aber Qt. Wollen wir wetten, dass die Neon-Dudes da was zerfummelt haben?
<dadrc> Tuor, twinkle ist ein Ubuntupaket, braucht aber Qt. Die Fehlermeldung im Pastebin sieht so aus, als hätten die Neon-Leute da eigene Versionen von paketiert
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `apt-cache policy libqt5declarative5` in einem Pastebin
<k1l> die wette geh ich mit; kde neon verändert ja die QT versionen. Tuor kannst ja mal mit "apt policy twinkle libqt5declarative5 qtbase-abi-5-5-1" gucken
<Tuor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455176/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Die Pakete von k1l bitte auch noch
<Tuor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455181/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> So jetzt hab ich alle.
<dadrc> ah, der abi-kram ist meta
<dadrc> apt-cache policy libqt5core5a, bitte
<Tuor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455196/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Jo, da ist das Problem
<dadrc> Da haben die Neon-Typen eine neuere Version paketiert, mit der twinkle nicht klarkommt
<Tuor> Ah ok. Dann kenn ich den Ursache. Danke!
<Tuor> Dann habe ich mal eine andere Frage: weiss jemand einen desktopumgebungsunabhängigen SIP client? Linphone zickt bei mir rum Ich habe damit viele Tonqualitätsprobleme und hatte ich auch früher unter Ubuntu 1604 schon. (Ich habe sonst meistens das Tischtelefon genommen, aber ich sitze jetzt wo anders ;) )
<Tuor> (sollte Opensource sein, aber das wird selbstverständlich sein denke ich)
<dadrc> ekiga funktioniert bei mir ganz ordentlich, weiß nicht, wie tief die Gnome-Integration da ist
<Tuor> dadrc, ich schau mir mal die Abhängigkeiten an. Mal sehen.
<jokrebel> jo ekiga hätt ich da jetzt auch vorgeschlagen
<Tuor> Das sind die Pakete die er installieren will: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455243/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> Was ist das gvfs genau?
<Tuor> Ich würd den gerne probieren, will nur die Pakete durch gehen um zu verhindern, dass sie mir etwas an meinem System kaputt machen. ;)
<k1l> gnome virtual file system
<k1l> das wird unter gnome zum mounten genutzt
<Tuor> ok. startet sich das irgendwie selbst und tut was oder muss das explizit aufgerufen werden (z.B. nautilus oder in diesem fall ekiga)?
<Tuor> Also einfacher gestellt, gehe ich eine Gefahr ein Probleme zu haben wenn ich das Paket installiere oder nicht? (Eine Schätzung ist auch mehr als nichts ;) )
<jokrebel> Tuor: Na klar muss man ekiga erst mal aufrufen, wieso sollte sich das von selbst starten?
<Tuor> Ich rede von gvfs nicht ekiga selbst.
<Tuor> ist gvfs ein Dienst oder nur ein "normales" Programm?
<jokrebel> wenn ekiga das braucht, solltest Du es vermutlich mitinstallieren lassen, weil ggf. sonst ekiga nicht so funktioniert wie es soll/Du willst
 * jokrebel hatte hier durch die installierung von Ekiga (nebst Abhängigkeiten) noch nie Schwierigkeiten
<Tuor> jokrebel, davon gehe ich aus. Die Frage ist ob ich Ekiga installiere. Wenn Ekiga von etwas abhängt was sich mit KDE "beisst", sollte ich es leiber lassen.
<jokrebel> und wenn man schon so vorsichtig fragt, hat man dann vielleicht kein aktuelles Vollbackup? <g>
 * jokrebel macht um KDE seit Jahren große Bögen und beurteilt das dann besser nicht weiter
<Tuor> Ganz aktuell ist ist nicht nein. Aber vorhanden ja. Und normalerweise bastle ich auf Testsystemen rum, nicht auf der Produktion und habe gerade kein Testsytem zum testen. :(
<Tuor> jokrebel, OK.
<Tuor> Ich glaub ich verschieb das mal, bis ich meine TestVM wieder hab. :)
<Tuor> Vielleicht grundsätzlich Sinnvoller. ^^
<jokrebel> Man kann TestCMs verlieren? Oder verleihen? 
<jokrebel> VMs
<Tuor> Nein aber ganze Laptops. Ich habe zwar das Daten-Backup wieder eingespielt aber das Kopieren meiner TestVMs hätte lange gedaurt und viel Platz benötigt. So wollte ich nur die VMs wieder neu machen, welche ich auch wirklich brauche. Ich habe Seit dem Letzten Fullbackup das ganze DE gewechselt. Für die Neue DE hatte ich sowieso noch keine TestVM. Wärend dem Wechsel habe ich auf einer zweiten Platte das neue System immer wieder neu installiert und 
<Tuor> eingerichtet, bis ich zufrieden war. Dann als alles OK war, habe ich einfach die Daten rüber gezogen und spähter das alte gelöscht.
<Tuor> Also ja ein Fullbackup wäre sicher wieder an der Zeit. ;)
<Tuor> Danke euch für die Hilfe. Ich werde mir dann mal Ekiga anschauen.
<ShiroNeko> Hi, wie kann ich die VirtualBox Guest Additions installieren, VBox Headless System. Kann also nicht einfach im Menü "Vbox tools installieren" wählen
<ShiroNeko> würde auch die Tools aus dem vbox repo bevorzugen, da auch vbox 5.1 aus dem repo kommt
<nagetier> Stelle das .iso dem Gast bereit
<ppq> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idm1957
<le_bot> Title: Chapter�4.�Guest Additions (at www.virtualbox.org)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-26
<jana1> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit mein iphone3 unter ubuntu mit musik zu bespielen?
<DaVu> Ich habe es mal mit nem IPod versucht und bin kläglich gescheitert ;)
<jana1> brauche ich dafür wirklich ein windows?
<satanist> nen osx solte auch gehen ;-)
<DaVu> lol
<jana1> :)
<jana1> nix zu machen mit ubuntu?
<satanist> ich würd mir mal die seite https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone anschauen
<le_bot> Title: PortableDevices/iPhone - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> jana1: das ist immer glückssache, mal geht, dann geht es wieder nicht, vor allem nach einem iOS-Update
<DaVu> Ich habe mich damals hiermit auseinander gesetzt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/
<le_bot> Title: iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> selbst wenn hfsprogs installiert ist, konnte ich nicht mehr als ohnehin schon auf den IPod zugreifen
<jana1> drauf zugreiffen habe ich auch schon geschafft, aber ich bekomm keine musik drauf
<jana1> :/
<nagetier> Gibt es unter Ubuntu, oder Linux an sich, keine Möglichkeit ein Samsung Smartphone mit einer Stock-ROM zu bespielen, oder übersehe ich derzeit noch?
<jokrebel> mit heimdall?
<jokrebel> http://www.giga.de/downloads/heimdall/
<le_bot> Title: Heimdall: Flashen mit OS X, Linux & Windows (Download & Anleitung) - GIGA (at www.giga.de)
<nagetier> jokrebel: Mal ansehen, danke
<nagetier> http://www.gaggl.com/2013/07/installing-custom-rom-on-galaxy-s4-international-from-ubuntu/ ey, spricht es ebenfalls an
<le_bot> Title: Installing Custom ROM on Galaxy S4 International from Ubuntu | digital nomad (at www.gaggl.com)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hab es aber noch nie für nötig befunden auf Stock zurückzuwechseln
<nagetier> Kommt wohl auf das Endgerät an
<nagetier> Das sieht mit heimdall ganz gut aus. Nur bin ich jetzt schon knapp eine Stunde am lesen wie ich die Firmware, welche im .tar.md5 vorliegt, weiter entpacken kann, so das heimdall diese auch verwenden kann. Jemand einen Tipp?
<nagetier> s/knapp/gut/ .. die Zeit verrennt
<ring0> nagetier, hast einen link zu so einem tar.md5?
<Frickelpit> und sicher, dass es die richtige Firmware ist?
<ring0> ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass man die einfach entpacken konnte und dann mehrere .img files hatte
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Jo, ist es
<Frickelpit> wie groß ist denn die Datei?
<ring0> scheint geheim zu bleiben :)
<nagetier> ring0: Ja, das hatte ich auch erwartet. Ich habe hier die Datei DBT-S6102XXMA3-20130225170507.zip, diese entpckt gibt die .tar.md5 aus. Geladen hatte ich sie von einer der offiziellen Samsung-Seiten. Frage mich bitte nicht von welcher, finde sie nicht mehr, gibt ja auch da drölzig.
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Dauerte etwas, sorry.. 144,6 MB
<Frickelpit> nagetier: https://www.samdownloads.de/firmwares/alle-firmwares/
<le_bot> Title: Alle Samsung Firmwares - SamDownloads (at www.samdownloads.de)
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Ja, nur leider finde ich dort keine passende für mein altes Gerät.. 
<michael-kohlhaas> Auf 17.04 kann ich calligraplan nicht finden.. wurde das paket umbenannt?
<Frickelpit> michael-kohlhaas: Nein, es ist (noch) nicht vorhanden.
<ring0> nagetier, 2013 - ist aber schon ganz schön alt die fw
<michael-kohlhaas> oha Frickelpit - danke für die info.. was heißt eigentlich "noch nicht" ist es geplant?
<nagetier> ring0: Jo, aber die aktuellste :)
<jokrebel> gibt es das überhaupt einzeln? michael-kohlhaas ... Laut der Wikiseite ist das ein Bestandteil vom Paket caligra https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Calligra/#Installation
<le_bot> Title: Calligra › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> ring0: Lass gut sein, ich schmeiß das Dingen weg, oder gebe es zurück, soll derjenige sich damit quälen
<Frickelpit> michael-kohlhaas: ka, bei 16.10 kam es auch erst mit yakkety-updates. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=yakkety-updates&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=calligra
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- calligra (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> nagetier, kannst die .tar.md5 ja mal in .tar umbenenenn und weiter entpacken
<nagetier> ring0: Tuts nicht
<ring0> :(
<nagetier> ring0: Alls wenn ich das nicht schon versucht hätte ;)
<nagetier> *Als
<ring0> nagetier, joa, manchmal vergisst man das offensichtliche ;)
<michael-kohlhaas> jokrebel: ja, man kann die komponenten auch einzeln installieren und da bei meinem "calligra" install kein plan dabei war wollte ich es manuell hinterher installieren, konnte es aber weder unter calligraplan noch unter kplato finden
<jokrebel> nagetier: Was ist es denn für ein Teil? Und warum unbedingt Stock flashen?
<nagetier> ring0: Wobei auch genau dazu im Netz öfter geraten wird, und wohl auch bei einigen funktioniert.. oder bei Einem. Hier funktioniert das nicht.
<ring0> nagetier, hast per cli entpackt oder geklickt?
<nagetier> jokrebel: Weil Custom alle Mist sind, so wie ich das bisher feststellen musste. Es ist ein Samsung Galaxy Y Duos (S6102)
<nagetier> ring0: CLI, mit tar und 7z versucht
<nagetier> Und unrar, weil auch das vorgeschlagen wurde
<ring0> nagetier, probier mal klicken mit file-roller 
<nagetier> ring0: Tuts ebenfalls nicht
<Frickelpit> nagetier: was sagt denn ein file <datei> dazu?
<ring0> nagetier, na gut ;)
<nagetier> Frickelpit: S6102XXMA3_S6102DBTMA1_S6102XXMA2_HOME.tar.md5: data
<nagetier> Öhm, die hätte ich jetzt anders erwartet
<Frickelpit> hast du davon den hashwert zum vergleichen?
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Kann ich den nachträglich erzeugen?
<nagetier> Also können ja, aber bringt dir das etwas?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<nagetier> Jo
<Frickelpit> nagetier: generell, keine Hashsumme zum Vergleichen, irgendwo runtergeladen und Link nicht mehr vorhanden, ich würde da eher weitersuchen und die Datei ins Nirwana schicken.
<nagetier> Ah, dort hatte ich sie her - https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-y/GT-S6102/
<le_bot> Title: Firmware download for Galaxy Y GT-S6102 (at www.sammobile.com)
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Die Datei sollte koscher sein
<nagetier> https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-y/GT-S6102/DBT/download/S6102XXMA3/12291/ - Diese ist es genau
<le_bot> Title: Firmware download for Galaxy Y GT-S6102 DBT Germany - S6102XXMA3 (at www.sammobile.com)
<nagetier> ich versuche das jetzt nochmal mit Odin und wine.. Odin will die nicht entpackt
<sash_> tar.md5 ist doch nur die Checksum?
<Frickelpit> 144MB groß?
<Frickelpit> aber ja, war auch meine erste Vermutung
<nagetier> Ja, die Vermutung vieler, genau so wie ich es selber vermutete. Sehe die Dateiendung auch als ungünstig gewählt.
<nagetier> kA warum das immer alles so wirr sein muss :/
<jokrebel> ist da vielleicht eine md5 Datei mit eingepackt? (Damit man sich leichter bei fälschen tut?)
<nagetier> Ne, das sind schon die eigentlichen Rohdaten
<nagetier> Ich lasse das sein mit dem Gerät.. das ist eh nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen zu verwenden :(
<nagetier> So wie ich das sehe gab es dazu nicht einmal 2 Jahre Support
 * jokrebel hat für sein uraltes S3mini ein inoffizielles Android 7.1.1 gefunden
<jokrebel> und datt lüppt jut
<nagetier> Jetzige Custom ist 4.0.4, 4.4 wäre wohl noch mit dubioser Custom möglich
<nagetier> Danke Euch aber, ist auch schon sehr OT geworden
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-27
<lakan> ?
<koegs> !
<lakan> exit
<lakan> exit
<lakan> exit
<lakan> exit
<maredebianum> moin, weiß jemand, wie ich die Namen von Screenshots ändern kann (gnome, via alt-druck)? Die aktuellen Namen sind eine Katastrophe mit Spaces, Sonderzeichen (und Rechtschreibung). Bilder/Bildschirmfoto\ von\ »2017-04-27\ 10-45-54«.png
<dadrc> maredebianum: leider nicht so einfach, aber guck dir mal https://askubuntu.com/a/677305 an, das könnte helfen
<le_bot> Title: How can i change the default name for the screenshots made by gnome-screenshot? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> dadrc: ah, danke, ja sowas habe ich gesucht. Vielleicht kann man gnome-screenshot ja auch durch was brauchbares ersetzen ;)
<noop_> hi, der automount von usb devices unter 14.04 unity nervt, wie stelle ich den ab?
<noop_> gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.media-handling org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount-open false org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false org.gnome.desktop.media-handling autorun-x-content-start-app ['x-content/unix-software'] org.gnome.desktop.media-handling autorun-never false org.gnome.desktop.media-handling autorun-x-content-ignore @as [] org.gnome.desktop.media-handling autorun-x-content-open-folder @as
<dadrc> maredebianum: jo, das ist damit auch kein problem
<noop_> sorry, formatierung ist verloren gegangen, jedenfalls ist automount-open auf false
<dadrc> noop_: hab gerade kein 14.04 hier, aber guck mal in den Systemeinstellung unter Details - Removable Media
<dadrc> Da kann man da auch noch was konfigurieren, iirc
<ShiroNeko> hi, frage zu xrdp. hatte xrdp installiert und würde nun gerne die session übernehmen, egal von welchem host ich mich anmelde. aktuell bekomme ich für desktop und laptop jeweils eine eigene session
<ShiroNeko> in der xrdp.ini hatte ich geschaut, auch port=5910 gesetzt, danach kommt allerdings nur ein verbindungsfehler im rdp fenster
<ShiroNeko> mit port=-1 funktioniert es, allerdings nur mit unterschiedlichen sessions abhänging vom rechner
<dadrc> pack mal den port auf ask
<dadrc> dann solltest du die session auswählen können
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: setze ich port=ask oder port=ask5910 kommt lediglich ein "connection 127.0.0.1:5910 - error connecting"
<ShiroNeko> hier mal die aktuelle config
<ShiroNeko> https://pastebin.com/8YDmWkED
<le_bot> Title: [xrdp1] name=sesman-Xvnc lib=libvnc.so username=ask password=ask ip=127.0.0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> als vnc ist tightvncserver installiert
<maredebianum> apt-build kann die source pakete nicht finden, was muss ich denn eintragen? ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de und de.archive.ubuntu.com habe ich als deb-src
<maredebianum> weird: als user findet apt-build alles, als root via sudo nicht
<maredebianum> ... sudo -i, vielleicht liegts daran, sudo apt-build tut jetzt
<multis> guten tag miteinander, ich habe ein problem mit meinem alten sony vaio vgn-s5m notebook. Ich hatte es einige jahre nicht mehr benutzt und moechte es jetzt gern wieder flott machen. dort laeuft ein altes win xp und parallel ein ubuntu 10.04. nun mein problem, booten über usb stick wird nicht unterstuetzt. Jetzt habe ich schon mit verschieden linux cds und dvds versucht linux neu zu installieren, aber keine davon wird ueberhaupt beim b
<multis> direkt in ubuntu wird erkannt, das ein datentraeger mit softwarepaketen eingelegt ist, aber ein upgrade oder update scheitert
<nifu> Zum booten vom USB-Stick kann es helfen die Funktion "Legacy USB support" im BIOS zu aktivieren. Funktioniert die DVD/VD auch? Is die Bootbar und sauber gebrannt?
<dreamon> Mein Ubuntu wird immer langsamer. Könnte es sein, das es daran liegt, das die Hdd nur noch 30-50GB Platz hat. Von insgesamt 1.5TB 
<nagetier> dreamon: Daran sollte es nicht liegen, das ist noch genügend Platz
<multis> booten von usb wird vom bios nicht angeboten und ja, die scheiben funktionieren auf anderen geraeten tadellos
<nagetier> dreamon: Das System selber liegt auf einer HDD?
<nifu> multis: Die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS stimmt auch?
<cold_cold_cold> Nach update eines 14.04 Servers von Kerlner 3.16 auf 4.4 ist die CPU Last von 5 auf 45% gestiegen. Am System wurde sonst nichts geändert. Wer hat eine Idee dazu?
<multis> natuerlich
<nagetier> cold_cold_cold: Was genau erzeugt denn diese Last?
<dreamon> nagetier, Das liegt auf einer SSD. aber Home auf der großen 1.5TB
<multis> gibt es eventuell ein moeglichkeit direkt aus ubuntu 10.04 auf eine aktuelle version zu upgraden?
<cold_cold_cold> Die Last, glaubt man top, wird durch die kworker prozesse erzeugt.
<maredebianum> multis: du kannst auch die ISO auf Platte packen und dann direkt mit einem grub-Eintrag booten, das habe ich neulich bei einem Bootmedium-resistenten System gemacht
<nagetier> multis: Direkt nicht, du müsstest alle Zwischenschritte mitnehmen. Ob das von 10.04 aus noch möglich ist, ist mir nicht genau klar
<maredebianum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<le_bot> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<multis> das klingt nach hoffnung... ich schau mal rein. danke fuer den moment
<maredebianum> multis: ist schneller, als mit bootmedien rumfummeln ;)
<maredebianum> multis: ach so, zur Installation musst du wegen mount-Fehlermeldung das ISO mit fusermount -u unmounten, das kann der Installer nicht von alleine, siehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Installing_Ubuntu_from_a_Menuentry_Boot
<le_bot> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> dreamon: Die HDD ist komplett als /home mounted?
<nagetier> Dann könnte es schon daran liegen dass deine Benutzerdaten vermischt mit den Nutzdaten dort verstreut herumliegen
<dadrc> ShiroNeko: laut Doku sollte beides gehen
<cold_cold_cold> b
<Fuchs> c
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: in der /var/log/xrdp-sesman.log sehe ich leider nicht wo es hängt, sonst eine idee in welchem log ich schauen könnte, oder wie ich für den xvnc/tightvnc logs bekomme. was ich jedenfalls sehen kann, dass kein vnc prozess spawnt bei port=ask, lediglich bei port=-1 spawnt der entsprechende vnc service
<dadrc> ShiroNeko: wasn das für ein Ubuntu?
<ShiroNeko> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<dadrc> dann guck mal in /var/log/upstart/, obs da ein Log für deinen VNC-Dienst gibt
<ShiroNeko> leider nicht
<ShiroNeko> /var/log/upstart existiert noch nicht mal
<dadrc> ugh. ja, nvm
<ShiroNeko> muss der user für xrdp eventuell einer bestimmten gruppe angehören?
<dadrc> glaube nicht
<ShiroNeko> wobei, dann dürfte das auch bei -1 nicht funktionieren
<dreamon> nagetier, Ja → /dev/sdb1 on /home type ext4 | wie meinst du vermischt? sda ist /
<dreamon> nagetier, Du meinst verstreu=fragmentiert?
<nagetier> dreamon: Du wirst somit deine Benutzerkonfigurationen mit auf /dev/sdb1 haben, und herum die gut 1TB an Nutzdaten
<nagetier> dreamon: Das mag sein, oder weit am Ende der Platte
<nagetier> Wirklich optimal ist das nicht
<dreamon> nagetier, Frage mich was die Benutzerkonfiguration genau ist.. steht das zeug auch im /home?
<nagetier> dreamon: Ich würde die Daten trennen, und die Benutzerkonfigurationen auf die SSD legen
<nagetier> dreamon: Klar, die ganzen Dofiles, unter anderem
<nagetier> *Dotfiles
<nagetier> Und diese werden immer gelesen wenn du dich anmeldest und ein Programm startest, zumindest sehr viele Programme greifen darauf zurück
<dreamon> Also macht man die /home gar nicht so groß? man machte noch eine /Daten Partition wo man sein zeug so draufwirft?
<nagetier> ich mache das so, ja
<nagetier> dreamon: Du kannst die Nutzdaten der HDD ja auch unter /home/daten mounten
<dreamon> nagetier, Wie groß macht man die /home wenn man nur die Benutzerkonfig dort speichert?
<nagetier> dreamon: Auf der ganz sicheren Seite bist du wenn du 10G nimmst, wobei das schon sehr großzügig ist
<dreamon> nagetier, Hui.. doch so wenig.
<nagetier> Ortner wie "Download" würde ich dann umbiegen. Das ist mit einem einfachen ls getan
<nagetier> dreamon: 2G reichen schon aus
<nagetier> Würde ich aber nicht machen
<nagetier> *Ordner
<nagetier> ..
<dadrc> (ls biegt keine Ordner um)
<dreamon> Diese Konfigs werden als häufig verwendet. Oder was sind dotfiles?
<nagetier> ah.. ln
<dreamon> ach linken.
<nagetier> dreamon: Joa, dann kannst du eigentlich wie gewohnt weiterarbeiten
<dadrc> Alternativ auch hilfreich: mount --bind
<nagetier> Ja
<dreamon> nagetier, Nunja, ich hab schon fleißig Daten im /home verstreut. Video/Fotos/Musik/Programme/Selbstprogrammiertes/.. ich war sehr sehr fleißig.
<nagetier> dreamon: Wenn du die in Ordnern liegen hast, ist es ja nicht schwer die zu separieren
<dreamon> hmm.. dann noch die Verschlüsselung, das wird bestimmt streßig.
<dreamon> Könnte ich eventuell defragmentieren ?
<nagetier> dreamon: Kopiere die Daten auf eine neue Partition um und belasse die HDD bis alles funktioniert so wie sie ist
<nagetier> dreamon: Welches Dateisystem?
<nagetier> Ich glaube aber das führt nicht wirklich zum Ziel
<dreamon> nagetier, /home = ext4, Hab aber auf der Root noch ssd noch bestimmt 50-100GB frei
<nagetier> Dann ist das ja noch einfacher, dachte du müsstest erst verschieben, was ich oft etwas heikel finde
<dreamon> Wenn ich die Configs auf diese umziehen würde dann könnte ich den Rest auf der Großen verschlüsselt liegen lassen?
<nagetier> Jo
<nagetier> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> nagetier, Also mache ich zwei /home partitionen? Und dich kann ich beide auf /home mounten? oder sagt er nicht das dieser Mountpoint schon belegt ist?
<nagetier> dreamon: Lies den Artikel
<dreamon> nagetier, Ok, mach ich am Wochenende.. das muß man mit viel Zurückhaltung angehen ;)
<nagetier> Joa, etwas vorsichtig sollte man dabei sein. Aber wie gesagt, wenn du nichts löscht, bevor das neue /home eingebunden ist, kann dir soweit nichts passieren
<nagetier> dreamon: Und ich bin mir recht sicher du wirst den Unterschied sogar spüren, und nicht nur messen :)
<dreamon> Naja. Will /home schon verschlüsselt lassen. also muß ich nun zwei Partitionen verschlüsseln... wird schon etwas holprig werden
<nagetier> Ja, das ist ne zusätzliche Hürde, stimmt schon
<dreamon> Wundert mich das diese Konfigs so stark in Verwendung sein sollen. 
<dreamon> Anderseits wollte ich eh die Kiste mal neu aufsetzen. 
<dreamon> nagetier, kann man das eigentlich mit Ubuntu neuinstallation so einrichten, das es zwei /home's gibt?
<nagetier> dreamon: Zwei /home wirst du so oder so nicht haben, du musst das alte auflösen, nachdem das neue eingebunden wurde
<nagetier> Und packst dann zB /dev/sdb1 nach /home/Daten oder /mnt/daten.. oder wo auch immer du möchtest
<dreamon> stimmt ich soll ja mount --bind oder ln nehmen.
<dreamon> nagetier, Aber wie machst du es z.B. Thunderbird? wenn er das auf die 10GB partition macht, was ja standardmäßig dort installiert wird, dann ist die Partition doch sehr schnell voll.
<nagetier> Äh, "bevor das neue eingebunden wird"
<nagetier> dreamon: Ggf. wieder umbiegen, oder halt /home entsprechend größer wählen
<nagetier> Soll auch Menschen geben denen 10G für /home nicht genügen, das musst du selber entscheiden
<nagetier> dreamon: Das sollte schon mehr durchdacht werden als wenn man einfach alle Daten auf ein großzügiges /home legt, das ist schon wahr :)
<dreamon> nagetier, Wenn du sagst es lohnt sich .. Dann werde ich mir einen Schlachtplan zurechtlegen ;)
<nagetier> :) Frag weiter nach, falls noch etwas unschlüssig ist
<dreamon> nagetier, Ich hab soviel angepasst und das es bestimmt mehr als schwierig wird. Deswegen hab ich mich schon seit Jahren nur noch upgrade gemacht. Ich trenne mich ungern von Liebgewonnenem. 
<dreamon> nagetier, Danke. Für deinen Input!
<dreamon> Besonders langsam ist Thunderbird. Obwohl ich die Ordner Komprimiert habe(was ja die gelöschten Mails aus der Datenbank entfernen soll, laut Manual)
<dakira> Gibt es eine einfache Möglich rauszufinden welche APT GPG keys ungenutzt sind (um diese dann zu entfernen)?
<dakira> Wie kann ich übrhaupt herausfinden welches Repo einen Key nutzt (wenn der Keyname es nicht verrät)?
<Rolfi> Hallo, schönen Abend! Dumme Frage eines Seniors (Entschuldigung): Beim Gimp-Forum muß man sich als Mensch beweisen, indem 
<Rolfi> man folgende Frage beantwortet: Bitte "Ich hasse Spammer" mit Unterstrichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung vertauscht eingeben:
<Rolfi> Was soll ich da machen?
<bunyip> wörtlich genommen würde das aber komisch aussehen, ich vermute mal "ich_hasse_spammer"
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: vermutlich das, was da steht? Mit Unterstrichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung vertauscht "Ich hasse Spammer" schreiben.
<jokrebel> oder aber "iCH_HASSE_sPAMMER"
<jokrebel> also so hätte ich das zumindest verstanden
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: richtig, so wie es ja auch der Text vorgibt
<jokrebel> schon schlimm zu welchen Auswüchsen diese doofen Spammer das alles treiben. Nur; was hat das mit #ubuntu-de zu tun?
<jokrebel> ..ach und der Frager ist schon mal wieder längst weg... m(
<jokrebel> Ne doch nicht
<jokrebel> Rolfi: 
<Rolfi> Danke für die Hinweise: Wurde ans Telefon gerufen. Werde jetzt Eure Vorschläge probieren. Ja, mit Ubuntu hat das nichts zu tun, zugegeben, aber wen kann man fragen, wenn alles Spam Gesichert ist? Danke.
<Rolfi> Inzwischen gefunden: http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=206414
<le_bot> Title: GIMP-Forum: Problem bei Anmeldung (Spam-Abfrage) - WinFuture-Forum.de (at www.winfuture-forum.de)
<Rolfi> Danke an das Ubuntu-Team. Schönen Abend! 
<debitux> moin. ich versuche gerade grub in den MBR einer HDD zu installieren, die boot partition jedoch auf einem usb stick. geht das überhaupt?
<debitux> ah ok ich glaube ich habs
<debitux> ich habe einfach grub.cfg dahingehend umgeschrieben dass er initramfs und kernel auf dem usb stick sucht
<frostschutz> debitux, es kann sein daß du da grub auch auf das usb installieren musst, zumindest zu bios zeiten war das meistens so, uefi keine ahnung
<debitux> frostschutz: hab noch ein altes bios, er erkennt jedoch den usb stick und grub kann auf ihn anhand der uuid zugreifen -> funktioniert
<frostschutz> okay
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-28
<dakira> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden zu welchem APT repo ein GPG key gehört, den man in seiner key liste hat?
<NTQ> Gibt es das praktische Tool column für die Kommandozeile auch in der Form, dass es Spalten, die in Anführungszeichen stehen und Leerzeichen enthalten, auch als eine Spalte ansieht anstatt sie in mehrere aufzutrennen?
<NTQ> Bisher macht es aus Hallo "ich bins" drei Spalten anstatt "ich bins" in einer zu lassen.
<sdx23> NTQ: wenn du dafür sorgen kannst, dass alle in Anführungszeichen stehen, kannst du die Delimiter passend setzen
<NTQ> sdx23: Das ist leider nicht der Fall.
<NTQ> Oh, ich hab's. Mit Tab als Separator geht es. Also column -tns $'\t'
<RDX400> Hi, nachdem ich über katoolin programme installiert habe und danach auch die repositorys von katoolin gelöscht habe,  kann ich mein Ubuntu 16.04.2 nicht mehr upgraden. jedes mal wenn ich " sudo apt -f install " eingebe, wird mir empfohlen nicht mehr notwendige packete zu deinstallieren. darunter fallen aber notwendige programme wie firefox usw. ich bitte um hilfe
<Lightning> ich hab ein Funk-Headset das über USB angeschlossen ist. Seit 2 Tagen wird es unter Linux nicht mehr erkannt
<Lightning> wenn ich es neu anstecke sagt dmesg lediglich
<Lightning> [ 3998.019919] usb 1-6: new full-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd [ 3998.139921] usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sdx23> Kaputt. Hast du es mechanisch belastet? Ist da ein (Verlängerungs-)Kabel dran? Hast du es an einem anderen Rechner getestet?
<Lightning> ne ich hatte den Sendeteil nicht bewegt
<Lightning> ne, nur Original.Kabel
<Lightning> da Funk braucht man nix verlängern
<jokrebel> RDX400: wie war dieses katoolin denn installiert? War das ein PPA? Und wie genau hast was alles entfernt?
<RDX400> jokrebel: ich habe das Problem so eben behoben, es war wirklich einfacher als gedacht ^^
<jokrebel> RDX400: Fürs log wär vielleicht eine kurze Erläuterung sinnvoll
<RDX400> jokrebel, also katoolin hat die Probleme nicht verursacht. Vielmehr war es teamviewer und fehlende librarys. ich habe den befehl " sudo apt -f dist-upgrade " eingeben und mein Problem wurde damit gelöst
<tinfoil_hat> hallo zusammen, hat jemand einen tipp was man hier machen kann? 
<tinfoil_hat> https://zerobin.net/?3bcc815eafd1038d#NA7I1lTFN9QWnnCwRjx/B0EdQzXdb6nOyL0eXiWt/R0=
<le_bot> Title: ZeroBin (at zerobin.net)
<tinfoil_hat> journalctl -xe spuckt auch nichts weiter von interesse aus
<Frickelpit> kein ungültiges Argument nehmen wäre der Anfang
<tinfoil_hat> die schnittstelle existiert
<tinfoil_hat> und danach kommt download / upload in kbps soweit ich weiß
<ring0> ens18 ist aber wohl nicht valide
<jokrebel> tinfoil_hat: Was auch immer "wondershaper" für programm ist und warum man das mit root Rechten starten muss/will. Aber offenbar mag das Tool irgendwas an den an dahinter angegebenen Parametern nicht
<Frickelpit> tinfoil_hat: das Ding ist ziemlich alt, wenn man der Versionsnummer glauben mag. Ich denke damals gab es noch kein ens18
<Frickelpit> apt-cache show sagt: Version: 1.1a-8
<Frickelpit> und die Webseite meint: Download version 1.1a, released 16th of April 2002.
<tinfoil_hat> ich habe es unter mate 16.04 ausprobiert mit ens18 dort hat es funktioniert and die schnittstelle ist auch in ordnung siehe https://zerobin.net/?0b4eea41b35e2d09#5Euf4ghnyFEiI2ZSqwXyW9bprMZsBM2qWN3x6bC43D4=
<le_bot> Title: ZeroBin (at zerobin.net)
<tinfoil_hat> vielleicht ist es inkompatibel mit kernel 4.10, abnderst kann ich mir das nicht erklären
<tinfoil_hat> habt ihr vielleicht eine idee wie man anderstweitig traffic auf der hostmaschiene limitieren kann?
<Frickelpit> Welches Szenario versuchst du denn damit zu erschlagen?
<Frickelpit> Warum will man das?
<ring0> vorgesetzt man will es, könnte https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle/ eine alternative sein
<le_bot> Title: Trickle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tinfoil_hat> da ich nur begrenzten upload habe und sich jemand via vpn zu mir verbinden soll aber nicht meinen traffic bis zum schluss ausreizen soll
<tinfoil_hat> super, danke
<_thelion_> Guten Abend, sorry - 
<_thelion_> ... ich hab eine Frage bezüglich Emacs: im Fullscreen - Modus füllt er leider nicht den ganzen Bildschirm aus, links und unten bleibt ein Streifen.
<_thelion_> Dieses Phänomen betrifft nur Emacs...
<_thelion_> (Kubuntu 17.04)
<tuvok> Nabend .. ich versuche krampfhaft phpmyadmin zum laufen zu bringen ich habe mein root mysql auf nem frisch installierten server u 16.04 installiert und vergeben aber dennoch bekomm ich einen fehler  
<tuvok> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)  │
<tuvok> mach ich da was falsch? *nachdenk*
<Schrostfutz> tuvok: "using password: NO" <- hat dein root-user ein Passwort?
<tuvok> ja eig schon
<tuvok> wenn ich mysql -u root -p eingebe
<tuvok> sehe ich meine MariaDB
<tuvok> also wenn ich das passwort dann dort eingebe
<tuvok> habe zuvor mysql -u root -p password "neuespw" eingegeben
<tuvok> war das falsch?
<Schrostfutz> tuvok: Dann versucht offenbar phpmyadmin zugriff zu kriegen ohne ein Passwort anzugeben
<tuvok> ich werd noch verrückt
<tuvok> was ich aber festgestellt habe
<tuvok> mysql root@localhost
<tuvok> wenn ich das eingebe bekomme ich den selben fehler
<tuvok> ich bin ein wenig verwirrt
<Schrostfutz> Jep, wenn du mysql ohne den -p switch auffrufst versucht er eine Verbindung zur Datenbank aufzubauen ohne ein passwort anzugeben. 
<Schrostfutz> Das gleiche macht offenbar dein phpmyadmin
<Schrostfutz> Fragt dich phpmyadmin nach einem passwort?
<tuvok> ja
<tuvok> also bevor es das macht ja
<Schrostfutz> tuvok: Ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus
<Schrostfutz> Aber ich würde in der phpmyadmin konfiguration nach dem Fehler suchen
<tuvok> naja ich mache nix weiter als dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<tuvok> und will das alles über die oberfläche installieren 
<tuvok> man kann eig nix falsch machen
<tuvok> naja muss ich morgen weiter gugg nich geh ma schlafen ..danke erstma
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-29
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<tuvok> morgens..
<tuvok> kann mir jemand sagen wieso es den user debian-sys-maint nicht gibt?
<tuvok> wird der nich automatisch generiert?
<tomreyn> sollten wir mal nem bot beibringen dass der auf "allah is doing" hin kickt?
<tomreyn> möchte zum frühstückstee nicht täglich fundi-spam an den kopp geknallt bekommen ;)
<tomreyn> tuvok: hast du denn nen mysql-serve rinstalliert?
<tuvok> tomreyn kann ich ma tun
<tuvok> aso hab ich vergessen zu sagen das ich mariadb nutze 
<tuvok> vllt hat das damit zu tun?
<tuvok> der nutzt das wahrscheinlich nicht
<tomreyn> tuvok: das kann durchaus sein, lässt sich ja leicht feststellen. ;)
<tuvok> leicht is gut gesagt :)
<sash_> tuvok: deb runterladen, entpacken und preinst-Skript ansehen
<sash_> postinst ists 
<sash_> tuvok: siehe https://paste.ubuntu.com/24478431/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tuvok> k thx
<tuvok> ich gugg ma
<tomreyn> oder - noch einfacher - "getent passwd" vor und nach installation des pakets vergleichen.
<sash_> Ja, aber dazu muss man ja installieren und das entsprechende System installiert haben und so.
<tomreyn> das schien bereits der fall zu sein
<sash_> Hm. Ist aber schon eher blöd, nach einer solchen Installation, nur um sich das Verhalten der Installation anzusehen, nochmal zu deinstallieren und so.
<tomreyn> joa, kommt auf dne user an. für anfänger ist das oft der schnellste weg. du und ich würden das vielleicht meistens eher nicht machen.
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum Grafiktreiber. Ich habe hier ein Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 und meine Grafikkarte von Gforce 285 zur Geforce 1060 getauscht. Unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" steht die Option auf x.org. Ich hätte als alternative aber auch "nvidia binary version 375.39 von nvidia 375" zur Auswahl. Meine Frage dazu, wenn ich das umstellen würde, muss ich da irgendwas beachten um nicht irgendwas zu zerschießen? Weil ich hab da vor 
<Nicknack3> ein paar Jahren mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ist es möglich, beim Öffnen eines neuen Terminals vorher auszuwählen, ob es in einem neuen Fenster oder in einem neuen Tab erscheint?
<jokrebel> Nicknack3: Das ist vermutlich vom benutzten Terminal abhängig
<bekks> Das kann man selbstverständlich in jedem Terminal Emulator tun. Meistens gibst da zwei Menüpunkte unter "Datei" oder "Fenster".
<Nicknack3> also bei mir unter Datei, steht nur "Neues Terminal" und das macht ein neues Tab (weil ichs in den Einstellungen von Fenster auf Reiter definiert hab)
<Nicknack3> einen anderen Menüpunkt hab ich da garnicht
<Frickelpit> Nicknack3: welches Terminal?
<vlt> Strg+Shift+n ==> neues Fenster (oder Strg+Alt+t von egal wo, wenn’s so konfiguriert ist)
<Nicknack3> wie welches Terminal? Das wo in den Programmen mit "Terminal" benannt ist
<Nicknack3> vlt, sieht gut aus
<Frickelpit> Nicknack3: die verschiedenen Oberflächen haben jeweils auch andere Terminal-Emulatoren
<Nicknack3> ah ok wusst ich nicht, Gnome
<bekks> Gnome-Terminal? Nimm ein richtiges.
<bekks> Egal welches, nur was anderes :)
<Nicknack3> bekks, was ist ein "richtiges"? und was ist da dann der unterschied zum gnome? ich hatte bisher nur das gnome
<bekks> Ich empfehle Dir "konsole", das ist der Terminal Emulator von KDE. Der ist wesentlich performanter (sieht man am Scrolling großer Texte) und wesentlich besser konfigurierbar.
<Nicknack3> ich schaus mir mal an
<Frickelpit> rxvt
<Frickelpit> st
<Frickelpit> xfce-terminal
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> Nicknack3: bedenke, dass Konsole vermutlich ein paar Plasma-Pakete mitzieht
<Nicknack3> ok verstehe
<bekks> Plasmapakete sind per se nicht tragisch :)
<Frickelpit> das sagst du :P
<Nicknack3> egal, ich probier einfach welche aus. ich muss oft genug in diverse Terminalfenster gucken, evtl kann ich mir da ja das leben wo leichter machen
<vlt> Nicknack3: Dann sieh Dir mal tmux an, falls Du es noch nicht kennst.
<_moep_> und wieso nicht screen?
<leszek> konsole zieht keine plasma pakete. Lediglich 15 kf5 pakete und ein paar qt5 pakete
<vlt> _moep_: Schwer zu sagen, warum irgendwelche Dinge _nicht_ sind.
<leszek> tmux oder screen ist wie vim vs emacs :P
<_moep_> und wie BSD oder GPL
<vlt> Beatles oder Stones.
<vlt> Hund oder Katze?
<Frickelpit> vorallem ist es offtopic ;)
<jokrebel> und tmux/screen verhält sich zu $terminal doch wohl auch eher wie apple zu birne
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Und das auch
<vlt> Oh Shit, jokrebel passt wieder gut auf ;-)
<marek444> war gerade so schlau mein /etc/bind/-Verzeichnis zu löschen... wie komme ich an die daefaut-dateien...?
<jokrebel> per Backup?
<marek444> War gerade am aufsetzten und habe scho ne menge kopiert..
<marek444> nen apt-get install bind9 bringt leider wenig ...was die daefau-dateien angeht..
<Frickelpit> paket manuell runterladen und entpacken
<vlt> marek444: purge und install? Oder --reinstall?
<marek444> Danke Frickelpit & Danke vlt: try apt-get remove --purge bind9 & apt-get install --reinstall bind9 klappte! Schmatz!
<RedNifre> Wie nutze ich denn in einem shellscript einen dialog? Ich habe nur ein Beispiel gefunden dass die Dialog-Antwort in eine temporaere Datei speichert und dann direkt wieder ausliest. Geht das auch einfacher?
<RedNifre> Besonders etwas was man bei dialog --password eingibt will man ja eigentlich nicht erst in einer temporaeren Datei ablegen, oder?
<leszek> RedNifre: geht nur so meines Wissens
<RedNifre> Okay, aber wie unsicher ist es denn, ein passwort in eine temporaere Datei zu schreiben, auszulesen und dann direkt die Datei zu loeschen?
<RedNifre> Vielleicht sollte ich statt einem Dialog fuer das Passwort einfach read benutzen?
<Longbottom> RedNifre: Wo braucht man da eine Datei? Der erste Treffer bei google: https://help.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/password.html.en
<le_bot> Title: Password Dialog (at help.gnome.org)
<RedNifre> Ich wollte die Kommandozeilen-Dialoge von "dialog" benutzen, keine Gnome-Dialoge.
<Longbottom> RedNifre: Damit sollte es prinzipiell genauso gehen.
<RedNifre> Tut es nicht, wenn ich das so mache sehe ich erst nichts und sobald ich Enter druecke enthaelt die Variable keine richtige Auswahl.
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal den kompletten Code.
<bekks> In einem Pastebin.
<Longbottom> RedNifre: pw=$( dialog --passwordbox Hallo 10 40 3>&2 2>&1 1>&3 )
<RedNifre> Longbottom Ah, sehr cool. Was genau tut der Teil nach 40?
<Longbottom> RedNifre: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13299317/io-redirection-swapping-stdout-and-stderr-advanced
<le_bot> Title: linux - IO Redirection - Swapping stdout and stderr (Advanced) - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Longbottom> Habs dort gefunden. Es vertauscht stdout und stderr.
<Nicknack3> Ich hab hier eine Anwendung, welche extrem viel Grafikspeicher benötigt. Im Leerlauf meines Gnome Desktops werden ca. 740 von 6000MB verbraucht. 220 von xorg und 200 von gnome-shell. Reduzieren werd ich das wahrscheinlich nur mit nem anderem Desktop können. Welche Desktop Umgebung benötigt sehr wenig Grafikspeicher?
<ring0> Nicknack3, gnome > xfce > lxde
<_moep_> fluxbox, i3-wm, awesome
<Nicknack3> danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-30
<smeexs> ich hab da eine kleine sammlung an programmen die ich normal nach einer neuinstallation installiere 
<smeexs> teils geb ich die liste auch weiter an kumpels/bekannte die neu in linux/ubuntu sind 
<smeexs> kann ich die einfach in einem befehl zusammen fassen ?
<smeexs> also einfach apt-get install vlc kodi usw 
<mrkramps> smeexs, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/#Paketlisten
<le_bot> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs> oder kommt da zu problemen wenn man 8-10 so aufeinmal installiert ?
<mrkramps> nö
<smeexs> gut gut
<smeexs> wurde mal wieder mehr als gedacht aber erspart mir immer das selbe zu texten ;) 
<smeexs> https://justpaste.it/ubuntu-s
<le_bot> Title: Aus dem Software Center Um all diese Programme aus dem SoftwareCenter auf einmal zu installieren,... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<smeexs> vielleicht fällt ja noch wem ein must-have ein ; für den einfachen privat-anwender halt
<mrkramps> smeexs, audacious als einfachen audioplayer
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: "Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic !!!12.04LTS Support ist beendet!!!jetzt upgraden!!!"
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: "Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ##12.04LTS Support ist beendet##jetzt upgraden!"
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend Heute der letzte suport tag für 12.04 
<IchGucksLive> wird die Repro einfach verschwinden wie bei 10.04
<IchGucksLive> oder werden die files unter anderer adresse noch irgendwo im netz verfügbar sein 
<dadrc> Die Repositories werden, genau wie bei 10.04, auf old-releases.ubuntu.com auftauchen
<dadrc> (Die von 10.04 sind da übrigens immer noch)
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<IchGucksLive> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<le_bot> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<angus_mcgyver> Hallo :) Ich habe gerade xubuntu 17.04 installiert, funktioniert super! Leider kann ich me-tv nicht kompilieren, ich benötige zu viele Abhängigkeiten. Habt ihr eine Alternative für GTK?
<mrkramps> angus_mcgyver, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV/
<le_bot> Title: TV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<angus_mcgyver> ja, da habe ich geschaut. es gibt aber nur sehr umfangreiche lösungen oder über kaffeine welches qt benötigt. mir wäre eine gtk anwendung sehr lieb
<mrkramps> angus_mcgyver, Totem?
<angus_mcgyver> ich habe gerade mal kodi installiert, ist von der bedienung her ganz angenehm, aber meine tv-karte wird anscheinend gar nicht erkannt :) da muss ich da erst einmal ran
<angus_mcgyver> In dem Wiki Eintrag steht dass die Karte automatisch erkannt werden müsste
<angus_mcgyver> wie kann ich das denn prüfen?
<mrkramps> angus_mcgyver, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten/
<le_bot> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<angus_mcgyver> sehr gut, danke. sie wurde bereits erkannt.
<maredebianum> hi, weiss jemand, wie ich gnome3 beibringen kann, nach "suspend" mit externem Monitor nicht alle Workspaces zu vergessen? Danach gibt es nur noch einen Workspace mit 30 Fenstern...
<maredebianum> Suspend stoppt kurz alles, dann geht/bleibt der externe Monitor an, resume ->  bang alle Fenster auf ws1
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-23
<f00> hallo ich möchte meine dateien logen mit find / -name "*" > file1.txt dann nach einer neuen paketinstallation wieder logen mit find / -name file2.txt und dann diff die beiden files um zu sehen was neu hinzugekommen ist
<f00> irgendwie klappt das nicht
<f00> ich mache find / -name "*" > file1.txt ... dann touch newfile dann find / -name "*" > file2.txt ... diff file1.txt file2.txt ... aber meine neuerstellte datei newfile wird nicht angezeigt
<ppq> f00, alternativ könntest du einfach in das paket reinschauen, mit einem archivier-programm deiner wahl.
<ppq> in dem enthaltenen archiv "data" siehst du alles was enthalten ist. aber ein blick in die post-install skripte lohnen sich auch, manchmal wird noch was aus dem netz nachgeladen
<ppq> wenn du wirklich das auf dateisystemebene überwachen möchtest, gibt es bessere wege als zwei find-befehle und diff auf die ausgaben
<f00> ppq: welche wären das dann?
<ppq> https://serverfault.com/questions/52368/keeping-track-of-filesystem-changes-on-linux
<le_bot> Title: Keeping track of filesystem changes on Linux - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<f00> ppq: danke !
<ppq> in den ~9 jahren die seitdem vergangen sind gibts sicher auch noch neue ;)
<ppq> keine ursache
<ppq> zum googeln: "keep track of filesystem changes linux" oder so :)
<f00> okay :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-24
<empedokles78> Wie finde ich einen Scanner (als Faxersatz), der mit Ubuntu arbeitet?
<vlt> empedokles78: Bei SANE in der Gerätedatenbank nachschauen.
<empedokles78> Das hier?: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#SCANNERS
<le_bot> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at www.sane-project.org)
<empedokles78> Da sind nur sehr wenige complete gelistet. Veraltete Scanner?
<empedokles78> Also ich stehe da wie der Ochse vor dem Berg.
<vlt> empedokles78: "Nur sehr wenige complete"? Das stimmt in meiner Wahrnehmung so nicht.
<empedokles78> vlt, naja, die meisten sind nur basic bis unsupported.
<vlt> empedokles78: Von 1.547 unterstützten sehe ich 695 "complete" und sogar 716 "good".
<vlt> empedokles78: 114 basic sind nur 7 %.
<empedokles78> aber 487 unsupported, ob good reicht, ist eine andere frage.
<vlt> Lesen wir dieselben Daten?
<vlt> In welchem Universum sind 487 denn die meisten?
<empedokles78> die kategorien basic, minimal, untested und unsupported muss man natürlich zusammen zählen. bäh.
<NTQ> Kann ich für alle Programme, die auf meinem Rechner laufen und auf die IP-Adresse a.b.c.d zugreifen wollen, über iptables diesen Weg umbiegen auf einen anderen Server, ohne dass die Programme das mitkriegen?
<empedokles78> good wahrscheinlich ebenfalls, da nur "usable for day-to-day work".
<empedokles78> also mangelhaft.
<vlt> empedokles78: Stimmt, muss man.
<vlt> Danke, Merkel!
<empedokles78> Warum danke Merkel. ;-)
<vlt> empedokles78: Seit wann gilt denn diese Verordnung?
<empedokles78> Die Mehrheit der Scanner wird von Ubuntu entweder nicht richtig unterstützt oder wurde nicht einmal getestet. Es ist wie es ist.
<sdx23> mit 1400 von 2400 sind immernoch der Großteil gut supportet. Umso mehr wenn man bedenkt, dass das sane Projekt primär von einer Hand voll Leuten getragen wird. Wenn du nur motzen kannst du das gerne woanders tun.
<empedokles78> sdx23, ich hätte ja gerne auf einen konkreten tipp gehofft..
<vlt> empedokles78: Der konkrete Tipp war "Schau in die Datenbank und wähle einen der mehr als 1.500 unterstützten Scanner."
<empedokles78> Naja.. ich habe keine Ahnung von Scannern.
<user03> dann kauf dir einen marken scanner. hp, cannon
<user03> sorry, meine empfehlung wenn du nichts besonderst brauchst
<user03> auf zb. geizhals.eu kannst du hardware preise vergleichen
<MrSproke> Ich habe hier testweise ein Software-Raid1 konfiguriert. Meine grauen Zellen erinnern mich daran, das hier früher noch manuell der Bootblock rumkopiert werden musste, damit das System bei Ausfall der aktuellen Boot-Platte dann von der 2. HD ohne manuelles nachbasteln booten kann....
<MrSproke> Wie ist denn das aktuell?
<empedokles78> Was benötige ich für einen Faxersatz per Scanner überhaupt? Einen Dokumentscanner?
<ppq> das wiki hat da was: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Faxe_schicken_und_empfangen/
<empedokles78> ppq, es geht um einen ersatz des faxes -> email. eine faxnummer haben die meisten firmen gar nicht mehr.
<ppq> dann verstehe ich deine frage nicht
<empedokles78> Welche Art von Scanner benötige ich um einfache Dokumente (max. 3 Seiten) zu scannen?
<empedokles78> Es kommt nicht sooo oft vor.
<vlt> empedokles78: "eine faxnummer haben die meisten firmen gar nicht mehr" <== Auf welche Daten beziehst Du Dich da?
<ppq> empedokles78, achso. da tut es jeder billig-flachbettscanner. die kriegt man in der bucht für 5€ inkl. versand, weil es oft keine treiber für aktuelle windowsversionen mehr gibt. ich könnte dir ein modell empfehlen, das relativ problemlos läuft unter linux, muss ich kurz raussuchen
<empedokles78> vlt, erfahrung, es gibt firmen, denen wir keine faxe mehr schicken können.
<vlt> empedokles78: "Es gibt Firmen" klingt aber anders als "die meisten Firmen" ;)
<ppq> empedokles78, mustek bearpaw 2400 CU plus. da muss man eine firmware-datei runterladen und in ein verzeichnis kopieren, danach läuft er sofort mit simple-scan unter ubuntu
<empedokles78> ppq, was ist mit diesen hier?: https://www.ips-tip.ch/de/categories/it-hardware/pc-peripherie/scanner/97431-pa03688-b001-fujitsu-dokumentenscanner-scansnap-ix100
<le_bot> Title: IPS-Tip Shop : IT-Hardware > PC-Peripherie > Scanner > Fujitsu Dokumentenscanner ScanSnap iX100 (at www.ips-tip.ch)
<vlt> empedokles78: Es könnte sein, dass Deine User einen Scanner mit Dokumenteneinzug (ADF) wollen.
<ppq> empedokles78, keine ahnung, so einen hatte ich noch nicht
<empedokles78> vlt, viele neue firmen drucken keine faxnummer mehr irgendwo ab, ich nehme nicht an, dass die noch einen haben.
<empedokles78> die dokumenteinzugscanner sind relativ teuer.
<ppq> hm, momentan ist der mustek mit 26€ relativ teuer. https://www.ebay.de/itm/163002562301
<le_bot> Title: MUSTEK BearPaw 2400CU Plus USB Flachbettscanner OVP | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<empedokles78> einen canon scan lide 10 hätte ich sogar noch im keller, aber diese dinger fand ich damals mühsam.
<vlt> empedokles78: Du hast uns gerade ein Gerät für 350 CHF vorgeschlagen. Multifunktions-Laserdrucker von HP, die wahlweise auch vom ADF scannen und kopieren können, gibt es für 160 EUR.
<koegs> ich schlag ja immer gerne den OKI MC342DN vor
<ppq> http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/
<le_bot> Title: SANE GT68xx Backend Homepage (at www.meier-geinitz.de)
<empedokles78> die mit doku-einzug sind sogar noch kostspieliger: https://www.ips-tip.ch/de/categories/it-hardware/pc-peripherie/scanner/230399-ads2400nun1-brother-ads-2400n-usblan-1200-x
<koegs> kostet nicht viel, kann auch ohne Rechner ADF-Duplex-Scannen und auf FTP/SMB/EMAIL ablegen
<le_bot> Title: IPS-Tip Shop : IT-Hardware > PC-Peripherie > Scanner > Brother ADS-2400N > USB/LAN (at www.ips-tip.ch)
<ppq> hier die firmware für den mustik. da ist auch ne tabelle mit unterstützten GT68xx scannern, einfach mal welche davon in der bucht jagen oder so :)
<koegs> kommt halt drauf an ob man wirklich simple-scan support braucht oder einfach am drucker scannt und aufnem ordner ablegt
<empedokles78> ich möchte mit thunderbird mailen.
<koegs> dafür braucht man keinen scanner :D
<empedokles78> das eingescannte dokument.
<koegs> dafür braucht man ein email konto
<empedokles78> das hab ich. simple-scan support?
<koegs> <antwort einfügen>
<koegs> sorry, aber bei halbsätzen hab ich kein bock mehr zu antworten
<empedokles78> was bringt simple-scan?
<koegs> entweder du kaufst dir einen scanner, der übers netzwerk oder usb von simple-scan/sane unterstützt wird oder ein gerät was selbständig arbeitet
<empedokles78> wenn ich -wie gesagt- mit thunderbird arbeiten möchte, kann das gerät ja nicht selbständig arbeiten.
<koegs> thunderbird ist davon doch unabhängig
<koegs> 1. schritt: dokument einscannen als datei ablegen, 2. schritt: thunderbird öffnen, email verfassen, datei anhängen
<empedokles78> also wird der scanner bei der ersten version vom computer angesprochen?
<empedokles78> wie unterscheide ich scanner der ersten version von selbständigen geräten?
<koegs> indem du schaust ob die geräte irgendwas wie windows-freigabe, e-mail versand oder ftp unterstützen
<empedokles78> ich habe kein windows.
<koegs> auch ein Linux Rechner kann Windows Freigaben, Stichwort: Samba
<empedokles78> Und e-mail versand wäre dann ein direktes mail ohne thunderbird?
<empedokles78> Okay, techie bin ich auch nicht.
<koegs> ja, merkt man
<koegs> werd dir erstmal klar was du willst
<koegs> das sind zwei unabhängige vorgänge
<koegs> 1. Vorgang: Dokument auf den Rechner kriegen, ob per Scan-Programm oder Direkt vom Gerät...
<koegs> 2. Vorgang: Dokumten verschicken, ob per Webmail oder Thunderbird ist egal
<empedokles78> Per Scan-Programm wäre vermutlich narrensicherer.
<koegs> finde ich nicht, musst du aber selber wissen
<koegs> mein Setup mit OKI MC342DN: User legt dokument auf den Scanner, drückt eine Taste und dann liegt die gescannte Datei auf einer Freigabe, wo er sich die wegnehmen kann
<koegs> ist ziemlich narrensicher
<empedokles78> Dafür muss man aber auch erst mühsam die Freigabe einrichten. :)
<koegs> ehrlich, ich bin raus, du hast alle nötigen infos gekriegt
<empedokles78> okay für einen pc-supporter ist's wohl einfacher. aber für einen normalanwender wohl nicht.
<slartibartfast42> Hallo, Leute. Ich habe eben Xubuntu 16.04 (und Debian 9 mit XFCE) auf einem Dual-Monitor-System eingerichtet. Wenn ich nun ein Programm starte, öffnet es sich immer auf jenem Schirm, auf dem sich gerade die Maus befindet.Ich möchte allerdings, dass sich das Programm merkt, auf welchem Monitor es zuletzt lief und auch auf diesem sich wieder öffnet.
<jokrebel> slartibartfast42: Fenster hinschieben wo Du es brauchst und mit dem x schließen schon probiert? Keine Ahnung ob das XFCE auch reicht
<slartibartfast42> Jep, hab das genau so gemacht: z.B. Thunderbird geöffnet und dann auf den gewünschten Monitor verschoben. Schließe ich es (mit dem X) und öffne das Programm dann wieder, erscheint es aber auf jenem Monitor, auf dem sich gerade der Mauszeiger befindet.
<MrSproke> Ich habe hier testweise ein Software-Raid1 konfiguriert. Meine grauen Zellen erinnern mich daran, das hier früher noch manuell der Bootblock rumkopiert werden musste, damit das System bei Ausfall der aktuellen Boot-Platte dann von der 2. HD ohne manuelles nachbasteln booten kann.   Wie ist denn das aktuell?
<vlt> empedokles78: Mein Setup: 16 Scanner sind übers Netz erreichbar. Nutzer hat eine Web-Oberfläche, wählt den Scanner und wo der Scan landen soll. Meistens direkt im Ordner des Kontakts/Kunden, manchmal aber auch Versand per Mail. Er wählt optional eine Anzahl von Sekunden, die der Scanner auf ihn warten soll (damit er nicht zweimal den Weg machen muss) und drückt den Button [Scan]. Fertig.
<empedokles78> vlt, scheint eine grössere firma zu sein. okay, ich habe im keller noch einen CanoScan LiDE30 von Canon gefunden (Flachbettscaner).
<empedokles78> wird hier aufgeführt: CanoScan N1240U/LiDE30 http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Canon&model=canoscan+lide+30&bus=any&v=&p=
<le_bot> Title: SANE Supported Scanners - Search Engine (at www.sane-project.org)
<empedokles78> Wie installiere ich ihn? Verwiesen wird auf: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-plustek.5.html
<le_bot> Title: sane-plustek.5 (at www.sane-project.org)
<kirsten> Hallöchen, ich möchte ein Backup machen. Allerdings möchte ich meine Datenplatte auf ein externes Laufwerk sichern undd meine Filmeplatte auf ein anderes externes Laufwerk sichern. Welches Programm würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen???
<vlt> kirsten: rsync
<vlt> kirsten: Mit Historie: rdiff-backup
<kirsten> auf der Konsole möchte ich ungern arbeiten. gibt es dafür auch eine Oberfläche?
<ppq> kirsten, dies hier könnte interessant sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/
<le_bot> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> genauer gesagt, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/#Grafisch
<ppq> hab grafische backup-programme selber noch nie benutzt, aber schon viel gutes über Déjà Dup gehört
<ppq> Back In Time liest sich auch gut
<kirsten> habe Back In Time und Déjà Dup ausprobiert. Das Problem ist, dass ich zwei verschiedene Partinonen habe und die sollen auf unterschiedliche Medien gesichert werden. Das können die beiden Programme leider nicht :(
<jokrebel> DejaDu kann IIRC aber nicht mehrere Speicherorte
<kirsten> genau und  Back In Time auch nicht :(
<jokrebel> aber warum genau nicht auf einem gemeinsamen Backupserver?
<kirsten> weil ich nicht genug speicherplatz habe
<kirsten> (außerdem wüßte ich überhaupt nicht, wie ich mir einen Backupserver bauen sollte)
<jokrebel> also sicherst Du nicht "entfernt über Netzwerk" sondern "local per Wechselfestplatte(n)" oder?
<kirsten> ja
<jokrebel> Dann nimm doch einfach den Dateimanager
<ppq> kirsten, mach doch das backup deiner filme händisch über den dateimnanager - große dateien, die sich nach einmnaligem schreiben sowieso nicht mehr ändern, zu sichern kriegt auch der ganz gut hin. und alles weitere dann mit einem der backup-programme
<kirsten> ja, wäre möglich, ich dachte mit nem Backupprogramm wäre es eleganten. Hatte auch schon über syncthing nachgedacht. Ist halt aber kein backup...
<ppq> naja, eleganter vielleicht schon, aber wozu? sogar das aktualisieren des filme-backups geht prima per dateimanager. einfach "vorhandene dateien überspringen" klicken
<koegs> so ein rsync commando einmal zurechtzimmern ist ja auch keine große magie
<vlt> Er will aber nix mit Terminal :-/
<jokrebel> sie vermutlich
<kirsten> ja, genau!
<koegs> man kann halt suchen bis man nix findet oder sich mit der materie auseinandersetzen
<koegs> und wie gesagt rsync ist meist ein einzeiler
<kirsten> "Vor dem Ausführen von rsync muss man sicher sein, die korrekten Parameter und Verzeichnisse angegeben zu haben. Fahrlässige Handhabung kann zu Datenverlust führen." - das macht mir halt schon ein wenig Angst
<kirsten> mein zweiter Vorname ist fahrlässig
<Fuchs> GUI ist schon okay
<Fuchs> schau Dir halt die genannten dejadup und backintime an
<Fuchs> wobei man auch bei einer GUI mit Faehrlaessigkeit Daten plaetten kann
<kirsten> habe ich schon. sie lösen mein Problem aber nicht. 
<Fuchs> wenn Du mal ein backup hast und Dich wohler fuehlst, kannst Du ja die Command Line ausprobieren, das kann man dann halt einfacher automatisieren
<Fuchs> ah, erst jetzt gelesen
<Fuchs> hm, ja. Ich mache das mit rsync, von Hand 
<Fuchs> rsync hat einen Parameter, dass es nicht wirklich ausfuehrt, sondern sagt, was es machen wuerde
<Fuchs> probiere es doch mal damit
<kirsten> denn ich habe zwei Verzeichnisse (Daten und Filme), die auf unterschiedliche Medien sollen (USB Extern 1 und USB extern 2)
<Fuchs> ja, habe ich sozusagen auch, weil home Partition separat
<Fuchs> mache ich mit rsync
<Fuchs> ist dann ein Zweizeiler und nicht soooo schwer, kann ich Dir sonst auch anonymisiert geben, aber anpassen an Deine Beduerfnisse muesstest Du es schon noch
<kirsten> und ich sag Dir, wenn ich es mache, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass danach alles weg ist bei circa 50%....
<Fuchs> ausserdem verwende ich halt --delete, was Du ggf. nicht willst  (loescht auf der Zielplatte wenn auf der Quellplatte nicht mehr vorhanden, also z.B. wenn Du einen Film loeschst um Platz zu schaffen, wird er auch auf dem Backup geloescht) 
<Fuchs> ach was
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, rsync hat einen "mach nicht, sag was Du tun wuerdest"-Knopf, den willst Du mal ausprobieren
<kirsten> ja, das mit dem Platz schaffen, das würde ich auch haben wollen
<kirsten> ok, könntest Du mir mal so einen zweiteiler geben?
<kirsten> Zweizeiler
<Fuchs> mal schauen ob ich von hier aus an meinen komme, vermutlich nicht  (auf Arbeit) 
<apricot123> Problem beim Start von Ubuntu 16.04.3 Kernel 4.13 / 4.10. - siehe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Rc2TZ8gKj/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten> oh, ich glaube ich habe gerade eine Lösung in Back up in Time gefunden: dort kann man unterschiedliche Profile anlegen!!! 
<kirsten> das müsste es eigentlich sein!
<Fuchs> oh, auch gut :) 
<kirsten> super, danke!
<Fuchs> ich habe nun nichts beigetragen, aber freut mich, dass es klappt :) 
<apricot123> @Fuchs, kannste das bei mir auch machen :)
<Fuchs> apricot123: ich wuerde sagen, dass das zwei unabhaengige Probleme sind
<apricot123> klar, war ein joke ... *seufz*
<Fuchs> apricot123: das mit dem abmelden direkt nach dem Anmelden ist vermutlich kaputte Rechte im HOME Verzeichnis oder kaputter Grafiktreiber, um das eine oder andere auszuschliessen: mit einem anderen Nutzer anmelden, wenn Du einen hast
<Fuchs> wenn Du keinen hast: auf einer Konsole anmelden (schon mal ein erster Schritt zum Schauen was kaputt ist) und einer erstellen
<apricot123> Konsolen anmeldung geht eben nicht
<apricot123> nur 1 user
<apricot123> könnte auch der Ruhezustand sein. Wie kann ich swap_1.device *leeren*?
<apricot123> uf einer lvm-Partition
<Fuchs> wenn es wirklich swap ist, dann reicht ein einfaches swapoff und swapon, oder halt mit mkswap ueberschreiben (vorsichtig), aber das ist swap, der hat mit der Anmeldung nichts zu tun 
<apricot123> swapoff im Anmeldebildschirm?
<apricot123> als Bootparameter?
<Fuchs> nein, da muesstest Du eingeloggt sein, aber theoretisch kannst Du in den single-user-mode booten
<apricot123> gibt es eine Möglichkeit die lvm-Platte in ein anderes System einzubinden zur Datenrettung?
<Fuchs> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus/  
<apricot123> @Fuchs: auch im Recovery-Modus genau das gleiche. Anmeldebildschirm Konsole ... ganz kurz 'Datum-...' dann wieder Anmeldebildschirm - Kein Login möglich
<apricot123> ok - ich installiere alles neu mit 17.10 - jetzt kommts! USB-Stick meldet Fehler: ...update intel-microcode to 0x22 - das habe ich aber schon in einer älteren Installation getan. Die SSD zeigt auch 0x24!
<apricot123> microcode updated early to revision 0x24, date = 2018-01-21
<apricot123> bei dem live-stick mit 17.10 ist anschenend wieder der intel-microcode auf 0x12 gesprungen ... kann mir jemand diesen Mist erklären?
<apricot123> bei erneutem Starten mit der SSD mit funktionierendem Update auf 0x24 wird auch diese Version wieder ganz brav angezeigt!
<holgersson> apricot123: Bei deinem _live_-Stick wird vermutlich einfach alter Mikrocode ausgeliefert, und bei deinem fest installierten System halt der neuere. Heißt, der Livestick ist etwas veraltet ;-)
<dreamon_> Hallo. Kann man über die Konsole eine html Seite aufrufen und sich ein jpg erzeugen lassen. Ohne das man einen Browser braucht?
<user03> klar, aber eine freie fertige lösung wird es dafür nicht geben
<dreamon_> user03, Fertig muß die Lösung nicht sein. Hast mir vielleicht einen Ansatz?
<user03> nein leider
<user03> das kannst du in jeder sprache lösen perl, php, python
<dreamon_> cutycapt --url=http://www.cnn.com --out=cnn.png → soll gehen.. mal testen
<le_bot> Title: CNN International - Breaking News, US News, World News and Video (at edition.cnn.com)
<user03> ok
<user03> sorry für die falsch meldung dann :)
<dreamon_> Super.. und funktioniert sogar. 
<dreamon_> Kein Problem. Dachte nicht das es was von der Stange gibt.
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-25
<empedokles78> Auf Twitter funktioniert das #-Symbol unter Ubuntu nicht korrekt. Man muss Alt Gr sehr lange drücken damit das Symbol nicht an den Anfang der Textbox gesetzt wird. Warum ist das so?
<deem> empedokles78: Wieso drückst du überhaupt "Alt Gr" für "#"?
<deem> Bei mir kommt dann ein "`"
<empedokles78> deem, weil das # auf Taste '3' liegt.
<empedokles78> Swiss Keyboard.
<deem> Oh
<deem> Vielleicht liegt das auch am Browser, dass der da deine Tastenkombination abfängt
<Fuchs> vermutlich ist da ein Javascript von Twitter kaputt, 
<Fuchs> weil Twitter # als Hashtag interpretiert, und dann so eine Suchbox oeffnet
<Fuchs> ggf. mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren, und nicht mit Add-Ons, die am JS rumspielen  (prüfen, ob es nur bei Twitter auftritt) 
<empedokles78> An Twitter selbst wird es wohl eher nicht liegen. :)
<empedokles78> Das Problem tritt auf wenn ich einen Text in Twitter eingebe und ein # hinzufüge. Das wird dann an den Textanfang gesetzt.
<Fuchs> ‎[14:00:25] ‎<‎Fuchs‎>‎ vermutlich ist da ein Javascript von Twitter kaputt, 
<Fuchs> ‎[14:00:36] ‎<‎Fuchs‎>‎ weil Twitter # als Hashtag interpretiert, und dann so eine Suchbox oeffnet
<Fuchs> ‎[14:00:52] ‎<‎Fuchs‎>‎ ggf. mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren, und nicht mit Add-Ons, die am JS rumspielen  (prüfen, ob es nur bei Twitter auftritt) 
<Fuchs> gilt alles davon immer noch
<Fuchs> jede einzelne Zeile 
<empedokles78> Fuchs, ich glaube nicht, dass Twitter einen solchen Bug aufrechterhalten könnte.
<empedokles78> Es wird auch keine Suchbox geöffnet.
<Fuchs> 1) Tritt es auf einer anderen Seite auch auf
<Fuchs> 2) tritt es mit einem anderen Browser auch auf
<Fuchs> wenn nein und nein:  Javascript von Twitter, wird durch irngend etwas kaputt gemacht, z.B. einem Add-On
<Fuchs> habe ich aber alles schon geschrieben, Du scheinst nur sehr selektiv zu lesen
<Fuchs> in dem Fall wohl auch nicht an einer Loesung interessiert  *schulterzuck und andere Dinge tu* 
<empedokles78> Auf anderen Seiten nicht, nein. Aber ein Addon ist schon einmal etwas anderes als Twitter die Schuld zu geben.
<Fuchs> ‎[14:45:21] ‎<‎Fuchs‎>‎ ‎[14:00:52] ‎<‎Fuchs‎>‎ ggf. mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren, und nicht mit Add-Ons, die am JS rumspielen  (prüfen, ob es nur bei Twitter auftritt) 
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, Du liest sehr sehr selektiv
<Fuchs> da kann ich nichts dafuer
<empedokles78> Zitat: "vermutlich ist da ein Javascript von Twitter kaputt"
<Fuchs> Korrekt
<Fuchs> was ziemlich sicher der Fall sein wird
<Fuchs> was es allerdings kaputt gemacht hat, steht da nicht
<Fuchs> aber da Du offenbar lieber am Diskutieren als an einer Loesung interessiert bist: tschuess. 
<empedokles78> Dann drück dich halt verständlicher aus.
<Rex456> Moin
<apricot123> ich habe immer noch das Problem mit dem microcode: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GVhTq7tKYz/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> und du willst ein 17.10 installieren?
<apricot123> ja
<k1l> gibts da nen bios update für die kiste?
<apricot123> mich interessiert der blöde microcode error!
<apricot123> BIOS-Update gibt es schon
<apricot123> angeblich ist ja der update ok
<apricot123> müsste doch eigentlich in der Firmware gespeichert sein
<apricot123> habe jetzt gerade die SSD mit 16.04 laufen
<k1l> ist das ein neueres 17.10 iso?
<apricot123> eben frisch geladen
<apricot123> der Stick mit 16.04 bringt auch kurz den TSC_DEADLINE error mit dem microcode 0x22, aber läuft dann doch durch
<apricot123> der Stick mit 17.04 hat dann Fehler, wie beschrieben
<k1l> hast du denn das bios update gemacht?
<apricot123> nein ... das habe ich noch nicht
<apricot123> ist ein Gigabyte B85-D3H - reines windoes board. da muss ich erst mal eine windos Platte dran hängen. Diskettenlaufwerk hab ich nicht ...
<apricot123> muss denn BIOS-Update sein, wenn doch angeblich die Firmware  mit microcode 0x24 angeblich ok ist?
<k1l> oder gucken ob es mit einem DOS usb stick geht
<k1l> einige neue boards kann man auch im uefi direkt per usb udpaten
<apricot123> mal gucken .. danke
<dreamon_> nabend, kann sich mal jemand den Teil anschauen → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Containerdatei/#Container-vergroessern
<le_bot> Title: Containerdatei › LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Ich verstehe die Vorgehensweise nicht. 
<dreamon_> dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=100 >> container_file 
<dreamon_> Erzeuge ich damit nicht ein containerfile? ich will ja den bestehenden Container vergrößern.
<k1l> man hängt da einfach die größe hinten dran an die datei.
<dreamon_> k1l, Tut man das wirklich .. ach weil >> ist und nicht > hängt er es an?
<k1l> ja
<dreamon_> k1l, Danke hab ich nicht kapiert gehabt!
<nagetier> dreamon_: Mach bitte zuvor eine Sicherung!
<nagetier> gehe allerdings davon aus die ist vorhanden
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-26
<dkas> moinsen zusammen. Heute erscheint 18.04, korrekt?
<_moep_> ack
<stevieh> ist wayland jetzt eigentlich tot oder wie geht es da weiter?
<Lengsdorfer> bei heise liest man, dass das nicht tot ist und irgendwann xorg ersetzen soll
<Fuchs> noe, warum soll das tot sein? 
<Fuchs> ist halt noch nicht weit genug fuer eine LTS, weil selbst die Kombinationen, die es am besten unterstuetzen (Gnome & Intel) ihre lieben Probleme haben
<Fuchs> andere Kombinationen (z.B. Plasma & nvidia) funktionieren gar nicht, wichtige features fehlen teils noch, aber im grossen und ganzen wird es kommen und X ersetzen, weil es halt viele Altlasten entfernt, mitunter sicherheitsrelevante
<unreal126> .color orangered
<stevieh> ok, na, mal gespannt. 
<stevieh> wir eines der wenigen male sein, dass ich mir ein neues Release _sehr_ früh antue.
<Lengsdorfer> um wie spät gibts denn das final release?
<leszek> wayland wurde nicht als standard genommen da gnome komplett umgebaut wird
<leszek> gnome hat den mega fail gemacht den compositor in gnomeshell einzubauen
<leszek> jetzt frickeln die das wieder auseinander
<stevieh> ich wollte jetzt doch endlich mal von Unity auf gnome umsteigen...
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: "when its done" :) meistens so deutscher nachmittag. aber hängt dann dort von letztens test um dem syncen der server ab
<Aprikose> immer noch leidiges Theme intel-microcode für i5-4460 CPU. Laut intel gibt es keine aktuelle Version-nur von 2017: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/80817/Intel-Core-i5-4460-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3-40-GHz-
<le_bot> Title: Downloads for Intel® Core™ i5-4460 Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.40 GHz) (at downloadcenter.intel.com)
<Lengsdorfer> https://twitter.com/LogicoDev/status/989496509631815680
<le_bot> Title: ⬢ Lógico Software auf Twitter: "Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? @ubuntu #Ubuntu1804… " (at twitter.com)
<Lengsdorfer> ich bin auch ganz aufgeregt
<drfanatic> huch? sollte heute nicht etwas "erscheinen"?
<Lengsdorfer> das ist wie weihnachten. da ist auch erst abends bescherung.
<drfanatic> Voller Vorfreude sitze ich nun mit gestopfter Pfeife auf der Logia vorm Laptop... und nüscht... 
<stevieh> was hast du denn in der Pfeife drin?
<drfanatic> Nur guten Tabak
<bumblebee> hi. wo kann man denn das neue ubuntu downloaden?
<drfanatic> bumblebee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /xubuntu/daily-live/currentXubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Daily Build (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<bumblebee> drfanatic: das ist xubuntu
<_moep_> bumblebee: ja its done when its done
<stevieh> und das ist kein release.
<stevieh> drfanatic: gib mal nicht so falsche Antworten.
<drfanatic> stevieh: ich bin heute ein ganz böser
<stevieh> halt doch nicht nur Tabak inne Pfeife
<_moep_> zählt der link: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<le_bot> Title: Bionic Final | Ubuntu QA (at iso.qa.ubuntu.com)
<drfanatic> bumblebee: ja, das ist xubuntu und stevieh ja, das ist nicht das fertige, woher auch... das ist alles was da ist... ich kanns nicht ändern
<stevieh> dann schreib halt, dass es noch nicht da ist.
<drfanatic> stevieh: das ist doch da... nur eben das was da ist
<stevieh> ach komm.
<Aprikose> ich verzweifle noch an dem blöden intel-microcode: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jtCFjDZHN3/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drfanatic> stevieh: gut der tabak ^
<bumblebee> hm, wieso kündigen die das für heute an und bringen es dann nicht?
<ppq> bumblebee, siehe link von _moep_, die isos sind noch nicht fertig getestet, nur xubuntu ist wohl schon abgenickt
<ppq> zb. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds/171058/testcases
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 testcases in Bionic Daily | Ubuntu QA (at iso.qa.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> kannst mithelfen und testen ;)
<bumblebee> ok danke
<drfanatic> bumblebee: ich denke das es an der Zeitverschiebung liegt, nur eine Vermutung....
<bumblebee> das kann sein
<Aprikose> wie kann ich zurück gesicherte Konfiguration in /home/user1 wieder in frisch installierten thunderbird einbinden?
<Aprikose> Sicherung war das komplette Home-Verzeichnis mit duplicity 
<nagetier> Aprikose: das mit microcode hattest lösen können?
<Aprikose> nagetier, nein, leider nicht. Ich habe zwar jetzt nach BIO-Update undMicrocode-upade eine Installation, die läuft, aber ein Stick mt 17.10 zeigt beim booten denselben Fehler an: "please update microcode to at least 0x22"
<Aprikose> obwohl 0x24 drauf ist
<Aprikose> gucsku hier: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jtCFjDZHN3/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Aprikose: deine Aktion ist flüchtig, Neustart und microcode muss erneut eingeladen werden
<nagetier> Aprikose: warum mit 17.10 hantieren, und nicht auf 18.04 LTS warten?
<nagetier> Aprikose: Ansonsten würde ich die iso manipulieren und microcode an korrekter Stelle einfügen
<Aprikose> nun, es müsste doch zumindest funktionieren. Das live-system auf dem Stick sollte doch laufen!
<Aprikose> gibt es dazu Hinweise, wie die iso zu manipulieren ist?
<nagetier> Aprikose: Eigentlich kannst auch die Daten auf dem Stick anfassen
<Aprikose> nagetier, ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie ich den microcode vor der Installation auf dem Live-Stick anpasse
<nagetier> Aprikose: Suche deinen in der Installation und lege den an selber Stelle auf dem Stick ab.. oder suche die Position, wo er genau bei der Version hin soll
<nagetier> Würde mich etwas wundern, wenn das nicht klappt.. so tut man auch bei fehlenden Modulen
<Aprikose> gut gebrüllt, Löwe ;) - ich werd mal (ver)suchen
<nagetier> Warum allerdings die fehlende Datei erkannt und nicht bereitgestellt wird, ist mir ebenfalls nicht klar
<Aprikose> ich hatte die .iso hruntergeladen und mit der Laufwerksverwaltung auf den Stick 'gebrannt'
<nagetier> Mit dem kopieren wird auch nicht so einfach funktionieren, microcode gehört in initramfs
 * nagetier liest /usr/share/doc/intel-microcode/README.Debian
<nagetier> jetzt habe ich aber keine Lust mehr
<Fussel> lol+
<nagetier> :)
<Aprikose> ich probiers mal
<Aprikose> danke @nagetier
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-27
<koelner> Hallo. Ich benutze problemlos seit geraumer Zeit die Version 18.04. Jetzt merke ich, das ab Kernel 4.15.0-13 keine neuen Kernelversionen aktiviert werden, obwohl diese bei den Updates installiert wurden. Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
<dreamon> Hallo. Ich habe eine SSD für / drin und eine normale HDD für /home/... drin. Und noch ein wenig anderes Zeug eingehängt. jetzt geht mir auf der SSD der Speicher aus. Was eigentlich nicht sein dann da ich nur Ubuntu selbst dort gespeichert habe.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: ncdu
<dreamon> Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Kann man sich den Speicher auch nach Laufwerk anzeigen lassen. ncdu sda quasi..
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, genau den wollte ich verwenden, aber halt spezifisch auf dieses Laufwerk.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: kann man
<LetoThe2nd> frau auch
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, kannst du mann ein tipp geben. habe gerade im Log eine 14GB gefunden.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: ich gebe mann/frau den tip: man ncdu
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: guggsdu, sogar noch supi frischer link dazu: https://linux.die.net/man/1/ncdu
<le_bot> Title: ncdu(1): NCurses Disk Usage - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ok du willst mich englisch quälen. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: nö, aber du bist schon so lange dabei (und ehrlich gesagt, so unendlich beratungsresistent!) dass du von mir nichts anderes als RTFM kriegen wirst.
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, "ncdu / -x" → nana.. Beratungsresistent ;)
<_moep_> dreamon: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-find-the-largest-filesdirectories-on-a-linuxunixbsd-filesystem/
<le_bot> Title: How To Find Largest Top 10 Files and Directories On Linux / UNIX / BSD - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<k1l_> ubuntu hat da auch baobab als einfache gui. das ist ziemlich selbsterklärend.
<k1l_> aber beim / lohnt meistens ein blick auf alte kernel und header und in das logs verzeichnis.
<jokrebel> dreamon: vielleicht einfach mal Kernel aufräumen lassen mit autoremove?
<dreamon> Danke Leute! 
<dreamon> guvcviewer hat ein >14GB großes File angelegt gehabt.
<dreamon> Kein Video sondern eine .log im /var/log/
<dreamon> Anderes Thema: Ich verfolge schon länger mein dmesg und mir fällt auf das ich immer und immer wieder das gleiche Zeug angezeigt bekomme. → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9YsqjG6Fkv/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Das muß mein SD-Kartenleser sein. Ist aber keine SDkarte eingelegt.
<k1l_> ist das ein usb gerät?
<k1l_> evtl hat das kabel nen wackler. oder eine der buchsen
<Fussel> das ist mir zu oft für sowas
<Fussel> das wiederholt sich ja ständig, das ist kein wackler mehr, da ist was ab
<dkas> Huhu. de.archive.ubuntu.com ist down? 
<dkas> bzw. werde ich auf ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de verwiesen, und das läuft ins leere
<dkas> nvm. geht wieder. 
<ppq> dkas, de.archive.ubuntu.com ist eine mirror rotation, vllt. ist einer davon down.
<tomreyn> MIRROR=ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de; for IP in $(dig $MIRROR +short | sort -n); do echo "[$IP]"; curl -o /dev/null -sS --connect-timeout 3 --resolve $MIRROR:80:$IP http://$MIRROR/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease && echo OK; echo; done
<tomreyn> die antworten wechselnd mal und mal nicht
<tomreyn> sieht mir nach nem LB-problem aus, vielleicht einfach überlastet.
<foxpalace> huhu - ubuntu 18.04 lts server ist doch schon raus, warum erkennt do-release-upgrade das noch nicht?
<ppq> foxpalace, von 16.04 aus wird man erst mit dem .1 point release auf 18.04 upgraden können
<ppq> foxpalace, kannste natürlich auch schon jetzt machen, mit einer bestimmten cli-option, die ich gerade vergessen habe
<tomreyn> -d
<foxpalace> ich habe auf meiner testkiste einfach die sources.list editiert - analog debian-upgrades
<Tuor> Hi, der lokale DNS-Server welcher bei Ubuntu läuft, kann man dem beibringen, dass er gewisse domains bei einem speziellen DNS-Server abfragen geht (und nicht bei dem welcher er per DHCP mitgeteilt bekommt)?
<Rochvellon> Du kannst allgemein einen DNS angeben ohne auf DHCP bleiben zu müssen
<foxpalace> Tuor: du lässt den dns-server via dhcp laufen?
<k1l_> foxpalace: der debian weg ist bei ubuntu nicht so der richtige. für die ungeduldigen LTS upgrades können die updater aber die freischaltung mit 18.04.1 überspringen bei bedarf
<foxpalace> /dev/vda1       7,8G    5,8G  1,6G   79% /   --->     nicht genug platz ;)
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 18.04 ist veröffentlicht. LTS upgrades erst mit 18.04.1
<foxpalace> k1l_: :)
<foxpalace> k1l_: warum gibt man es dann schon frei?
<tomreyn> irgendwo muss man anfangen
<k1l_> foxpalace: du hast LTS nicht verstanden :)
<tomreyn> ...und die schmerzen sind für die die frische installationen durchführen in der regel geringer als für upgrader
<foxpalace> k1l_: lol .... 
<foxpalace> dann frage ich mich, warum man es frei gibt ... andererseits, wie soll es denn x.1 geben ;)
<k1l_> foxpalace: bei den LTS versionen gibt es die "pointreleases" (wie servicepacks bei windows) unter anderem auch mit neuerem kernel auf dem iso. das LTS zu LTS upgrade wird erst mit dem 18.04.1 freigeschaltet, weil man dann davon ausgeht, dass übersehene bugs ausgemerzt sind und das für LTS user dann erst interessant wird
<k1l_> foxpalace: leute die quengeln, wann denn endlich das update kommt, sind eigentlich selten die LTS user.
<k1l_> !long_term_support
<le_bot> Informationen zu Long_Term_Support finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<foxpalace> k1l_: meine kiste, die ich updaten will heisst: kiste
<Fussel> also nur ein bastelobjekt, nix produktives
<foxpalace> ja klar - ich gehe doch nicht direkt auf jedes upgrade :)
<foxpalace> aber dennoch bin ich der meinung, dass eine freigabe eine freigabe ist, dann sollte es auch ohne jegliche umwege möglich sein, darauf zuzugriefen
<foxpalace> ausserdem hab ich snapshot ;)
<Tuor> foxpalace: dhcp teilt meinem nextwerk manager mit welchen dns ich verwenden soll,.
<foxpalace> ah, du nutzt desktop, oder?
<foxpalace> mmh, da issa wech
<Fussel> es ist müsig sich über momentane fehler einer lts zu zanken
<Fussel> zumal es keine richtige lts ist
<Fussel> kommt die nicht nur alle 5 jahre?
<Fussel> also die notwendige
<foxpalace> support
<foxpalace> lts kommt alle zwei
<jokrebel> foxpalace: sieh es einfach so: die 18.04 wird eigentlich erst mit 18.04.1 zur "echten" LTS
<jokrebel> im übrigen finde ich die Diskussion ziemlich off Topic
<k1l_> foxpalace: 18.04 ist noch keine LTS
<k1l_> foxpalace: deswegen ist das LTS zu LTS upgrade auch noch nicht geöffnet. egal wie viel du rumoserst :)
<foxpalace> hihihihi
<foxpalace> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS out now
<foxpalace> mmmh, was immer das auch bei ubuntu.com heissen mag ;)
<k1l_> foxpalace: nochmal, du scheinst nicht kapieren zu wollen was LTS bedeutet.
<k1l_> also können wir das sinnlose spiel jetzt einfach einstellen. 
<foxpalace> ja :)
<k1l_> und 18.04 ist freigegeben. das LTS upgrade ist es aber noch nicht. weil du zu ungeduldig bist und nicht weißt wie das mit LTS seit jahren abläuft, ist nicht das problem von ubuntu.
<Lembert1> Hallo, kann ich eine Festplatte/Partition so vorbereiten, so dass beim ersten Start die Installation von Ubuntu beginnt?
<k1l_> Lembert1: oem install gibts
<TechChristoph> Steht dann wieder auf der Ubuntu-Website welche Thinkpads mit Ubuntu 18.04.1 gehen ? 
<TechChristoph> damit man beim installieren keine bösen Überaschungen erlebt. 
<tomreyn> de.archive zeigt jetzt erst mal wieder auf UK bis das problem da behoben ist.
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-28
<stevieh> und wie starte ich nun gimp-2.10 wenn ich das via flatpak installiert hab?
<stevieh> flatpak run org.gimp.GIMP
<stevieh> ahso.
<TheCode> Mahlzeit!
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier eine 4TB Festpatte, die eine einzige ext4 partition hat. Als Partitionstabellentyp wird gpt verwendet. Die Platte funktioniert, wenn sie intern angesteckt wird. Ich hatte allerdings vor, sie als externe zu betreiben. Nun habe ich nun schon vier verschiedene Controller (Gehäuse) probiert. Das System erkennt die Größe, sagt aber, dass der Partitionstyp unbekannt sei. Ist das Prob bekannt und gi
<Lengsdorfer> bt es eine Lösung?
<ppq> hab hier kein problem mit GPT und ext4 auf einer externen 4 TB HDD. die war aber auch von anfang an eine externe
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, vielleicht sind deine usb-sata-controller zu alt?
<Lengsdorfer> keine ahnung. so uralt sind die nicht
<ppq> anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären
<holgersson> Ich kenn das Phänomen
<holgersson> In meinem Fall ist es die eigentliche Festplatte aus einer alten 2TB-USB3-Festplatte, die einen angeschraubten USB-Controller mitbringt. Wenn ich den nutze, ist alles i.O., aber wenn ich meinen USB-SATA-Anschluss an die Platte hänge wird keine Partition erkannt.
<holgersson> Ich dachte bislang, dass der angeschraubte Controller einfach einfach irgendwas komisches macht.
<holgersson> Lengsdorfer: Meine „Lösung“ ist, die Platte nur in einem Modus zu betreiben :-/
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, ich schraube das ding jezt mal in ein Gehäuse, in welchem jetzt eine 3TB Platte sitzt (der müsste ja neu genug sein) und melde mich dann nochmal. thx
<jokrebel> hörte auch schon, dass manche USB Controller da "eigene Wege" beschreiten
<Lengsdorfer> Bei gparted werden ja außer msdos und gpt noch ein paar andere partitionstypen angebonten. Macht es da Sinn zu experimentieren?
<Lengsdorfer> partitionstabellentypen, meinte ich
 * jokrebel hatte mit msdos solche Probleme noch nicht
<Lengsdorfer> ja, msdos geht aber nur bis 2TB, kann man lesen
<jokrebel> aber wenn Du umformatierst sind halt alle Daten erst mal futsch
<Lengsdorfer> ja, das ist dumm
<jokrebel> man kann ja bis zu 4 Primäre machen - jeder nicht größer als 2 TB ... done
<jokrebel> und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht gibt es auch noch die logischen
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, ich glaub nicht mit msdos. es ist ja der partitionstabelentyp
<Lengsdorfer> man kriegt auch nicht ohne widerspruch msdos auf die 4TB platte. gparted sagt, das geht nicht
<Lengsdorfer> so. man muss wohl den partionstabellentyp mit dem entsprechenden Controller 'aufspielen', dann klappts. Man kann die Platten also nicht 'mal eben' intern anklemmen. Wieder was gelernt. thx all
<jokrebel> ja klar. Die Partitionierung sollte man schon an dem Adapter vornehmen, mit dem man die Platte dann auch benutzen will
<holgersson> jokrebel: Was zwingt denn technisch dazu?
<Lengsdorfer> ich mutmaße mal, dass diese usb3 controller nicht von selbst den partitionstabellentyp erkennen. Bei den <=2TB Platten hatte ich so ein Phänomen noch nie, wobei die vermutlich alle auf msdos geeicht sind.
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, dürfte eher an der größe liegen. die inhalte der platte, sei es partitionstabelle oder dateisystem, haben den controller nicht zu interessieren
<ppq> im prinzip braucht man auf ner externen festplatte ja auch gar keine partitionstabelle.
<ppq> dateisystem direkt auf dem block device geht genau so gut
<ppq> ggf. macht das kaputtes alignment, aber gehen tuts :)
<holgersson> Lengsdorfer: Meine Platte ist eine USB2-2TB-Platte ;)
<Loetmichel> so, jetz aber zusammenpacken. zum haus fahren, umziehen, und dann 400km heim.
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: falsche Kanal ;-)
<JonPlay> (say
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-29
<Pixx> hallo, ich will einfach nur mal reischauen
<ayl1ah> hi
<Pixx> wie ist eigentlich ubuntu als server betriebssystem im vergleich zu freebsd 
<Frickelpit> anders
<Pixx> dass es anders ist, ist mir auch klar, hat jemand erfarung mit beiden, vorteile von ubuntu interessieren mich
<Frickelpit> Das ist wohl eher was für den offtopic Kanal
<Pixx> ok
<mk_> Ich habe seit gestern Ubuntu 18.04 und kann nun leider keine *.desktop Dateien, welche auf dem Schreibtisch abgelegt sind, mehr öffnen. Die Dateien sind ausführbar (rwx), aber beim klick werden diese nur zum bearbeiten mit gedit geöffnet. :(
<mk_> Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?
<mk_> Hab das Problem jetzt doch selbst gelöst
<irgendwer4711> hi. ich habe eben das Upgrade auf 18.04, das lief dann auch durch. Aber am Ende meinte es, es wären Fehler aufgetreten, nur welche verrät er nicht. Ich hatte dann ein Problem mit der Bind-Config gefunden. Wie bekomme ich raus, was für Fehler das waren?
<dr_bob> irgendwer4711, /var/log/apt/term.log oder /var/log/syslog
<irgendwer4711> dr_bob: kein extra log fürs upgrade?
<dr_bob> Mein letzter Upgrade ist schon eine Weile her. Könnte ich nicht sagen.
<irgendwer4711> dr_bob: /var/log/apt/term.log ist unverändert vom 24.4.
<dr_bob> Sonst mal find /var/log -mtime -2 -ls
<irgendwer4711> es gibt noch /var/log/dist-upgrade, einen etrxa error log gibts aber nicht. uncool
<irgendwer4711> ah ich sehs, natürlich wieder ein systemd-problem ^^
<TechChristoph> Hallo 
<Citral90> Hey vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen... Mein Laptop möchte nicht mit dem Heimnetzwerk verbinden, andere Netzwerke kein Problem... nutze Kubuntu 18.04  https://pastebin.com/TeTXhKYB
<le_bot> Title: Apr 29 19:08:29 home-Lenovo-ideapad-110-15ACL dhclient[2351]: DHCPDISCOVER on wl - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Citral90> Es geht um die WLan-Verbindung
<jokrebel> Citral90: und wo hakt es?
<Citral90> Also es kommt "Netzwerkadresse wird bezogen" danach bricht es einfach so ab und baut keine Verbindung auf
<jokrebel> im Router vielleicht "nur bekannte Clients zulassen" aktiv?
<Citral90> müsste ich mal nachforschen... dauert einen moment
<holgersson> Falls Citral90 wiederkommt könnte man noch Tests mit einer statischen IP vorschlagen. Vielleicht lässt der Router das zu, und nur der DHCP-Server trebit komische Sachen.
<jokrebel> oder ist gar nicht an
<holgersson> oder das
<jokrebel> könnt auch ein fieser Kanal, doof gewähltes Passwort oder SSID sein. Oder auch WPA/WPA2 Mischbetrieb in Kombi mit ner doofen Karte
<ppq> oder einfach ein router der murks macht :)
<jokrebel> soll ja schon Fälle gegeben haben wo ein einfacher Routerneustart das Problem löste
<jokrebel> ob wir es je erfahren werden? </offtopic>
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-22
<empedokles78> Wenn ich ein paar Fonts auf das neue System umziehen möchte, welche Ordner muss ich da alles kopieren (es gibt in Linux wenn ich nicht irre mehrere Ablagemöglichkeiten)?
<stevieh> !fonts
<le_bot> Informationen zu Fonts finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fonts
<empedokles78> stevieh, also /usr/share/fonts und /usr/local/share/fonts ? bzw. einzelne schriftarten daraus.
<clever1> Ich schmeiße mal ein guten Morgen in die Runde
<empedokles78> moin
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich in Nautilus auf den Ordner /usr/share/font zugreifen?
<lotterbube> Morgen zusammen
<lotterbube> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem übersichtlichen Dateimanager mit root rechten für Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<groudon_> Hallo, eine Frage. Ein neues 19.04 ist das selbe als 19.04 beta mit apt upgrade oder nicht?
<redbrain> ja sollte so sein
<groudon_> redbrain, ich habe gehört dass manschmall nicht so ist..
<groudon_> redbrain, ich währ am 19.04 beta 
<groudon_> redbrain, ich fräge mich wenn ich im Zunkunft problemen kriegen kann weil ich kein clean install 19.04 habe?
<drc> 19.04 Beta wird mit allen Updates zu einem "normalen" 19.04
<empedokles78> Sollte man pgAdmin4 verwenden (in den offiziellen Repositories ist nur pgAdmin3 enthalten)?
<empedokles78> Das sei legacy.
<NTQ1> Wieso kann man ein CIFS-Mount eigentlich nicht mehr unmounten, wenn er nicht mehr im Netzwerk existiert? Nach jedem Standby muss ich 2 Minuten warten wegen dem Mist und auch "umount -l" geht nicht.
<_moep_> ist das noch in der /etc/fstab eingetragen?
<NTQ1> _moep_: Ja, da ist es immer drin, aber halt mit noauto,soft,users
<_moep_> hmm dann muss ich passen^^
<_moep_> ggf kannst du das timeout in das er läuft minimieren?
<NTQ1> Ich mounte das ab und an mal mit einem Klick auf der Arbeit, aber wenn ich es vergesse auszuhängen bevor ich nach Hause gehe, dann dauert der erste Login zuhause wieder 2 Minuten (Timeout)
<NTQ1> Ich verstehe aber eh nicht, was der Login mit dem blöden Mount zu tun hat.
<NTQ1> Oha, es ging gerade doch als root. Komisch, das hab ich eigentlich schon mal ausprobiert.
<clever2> Nabend zusammen. Ubuntu 18.04.2 DNS Leak kann mir das jemand helfen ?
<k1l> becshreib das problem mal genauer. dann werden wir sehen
<clever2> Beim DNS Leak Test zeigt er mir meine Provider an obwohl ich über OpenVpn verbunden bin.
<clever2> Normal dürft da nur der VPN Anbieter in meinem Fall GhostVpn stehen. 
<k1l> sicher, dass dein browser auch das vpn/den proxy nutzt?
<clever2> Denke schon nutze Firefox. 
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-23
<kpm921> morgen habe mit hilfe von einem mdadm ein raid1 eingerichtet und dabei einen kleinen fehler gemacht. es werden zwei platten genutzt für das mirroring /dev/sda1 und /dev/sdb
<kpm921> es soll nun die zweite platte repartioniert werden so das /dev/sdb1 genutzt wird.
<kpm921> wie würde ich das am besten bewerkstelligen? von platte sda ein dd-image erstellen die zweite platte ausbauen, repartionieren und dann die mdadm.conf von einem live-system aus editieren so dass /dev/sdb1 genutzt wird?
<Frickelpit> Ist das RAID denn schon aktiv und gesynct?
<kpm921> ja ist im laufenden betrieb
<kpm921> habe aber aktuell kein direkten zugriff zur hardware da es ein entfernter server ist
<Frickelpit> Dann sollte es reichen, wenn du /dev/sdb als faulty markierst und aus dem Verbund entfernst. RAID1 läuft ja dennoch weiter. Danach kannste sdb so bearbeiten wie gewünscht und es hinterher wieder zum RAID hinzufügen.
<stevieh> wenn wenn möglich natürlich ein Backup machen ;-)
<Frickelpit> Das sollte idealerweise schon existieren
<kpm921> müsste an der config nichts verändert werden, weil bei der erstkonfiguration in etwa folgendes angegeben wurde: sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --auto md --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb 
<kpm921> stevieh: backup ist das A und O vorher wird nix gemacht :)
<kpm921> danke übrigens, schönen tag noch :)
<empedokles78> Verwendet jemand mailspring?
<k1l_> sollen wir warten bis derjenige hier eintrifft? :)
<empedokles78> k1l, warten wir.
<k1l_> empedokles78: oder du stellst einfach die eigentliche frage und wir sehen ob es auch so einer weiß :)
<empedokles78> Warum muss man bei diesem Programm ein Internetkonto anlegen?
<empedokles78> Bzw. warum ist das in den offiziellen Quellen?
<k1l_> die app ist frei, der sync dienst aber nicht
<k1l_> daher der account
<k1l_> und es gibt ja auch andere freie apps in den repos, die unfreie dienste nutzen
<ubudesk> ping
<ubudesk> k1l_: da?
<ubudesk> k1l_: melde mich nochmal bezüglich des 5 Ghz WLAN Moduls, Lösung war den PIN 20 abzukleben. das Upgrade auf 16.04. wegen dem Kernel hat nichts genützt
<ubudesk> hab da noch ne frage wie bekomme ich heraus ob der stick am usb 3.x hängt?
<ubudesk> ob ein usb stick*
<ubudesk> hallo?
<stevieh> lsusb, dmesg
<ubudesk> okay danke
<ubudesk> stevieh: komm ich nicht mit zurecht
<stevieh> naja, dann steck mal das device ein, was du meinst und zeig die ausgaben von den Dingern mal in einem pastebin
<ubudesk> lsusb: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0951:16a2 Kingston Technology 
<ubudesk> mom
<ubudesk> stevieh: https://pastebin.com/FbD4Cjwr
<le_bot> Title: [ 4359.314464] scsi host8: usb-storage 4-5:1.0 [ 4360.336817] scsi 8:0:0:0: Dir - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> der dürfte vorher noch was gesagt haben, als du ihn eingesteckt hast
<ubudesk> k, mom
<ubudesk> https://pastebin.com/uQz5a2hX
<le_bot> Title: [ 4361.031082] sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk [ 4560.626269] us - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> stevieh: Zeile 3?
<ubudesk> SuperSpeed?
<stevieh> genau
<ubudesk> k, thx
<ubudesk> stevieh: und wenn der stick schon dran ist wie bekomme ich das dann raus?
<ubudesk> hm
<tomreyn> über die produktbezeichnung des sticks in der dmesg
<ubudesk> k
<sdx23> alternativ: lsusb -v | grep "^Bus\|bcdUSB"
<ubudesk> okay danke
<ubudesk> sdx23: warum version 3.2 ?
<ubudesk> naja passt schon vielen dank
<bluleaf> heyho
<ubudesk> hi
<bluleaf> ich habe eine frage bezüglich themes: und zwar bin ich der anleitung in der ubuntu-wiki gefolgt, im tweak tool kann ich allerdings weder gtk theme noch icons einstellen
<bluleaf> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<bluleaf>   habe die dateien im lokalen ordner
<drc> dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich die extension für user-themes
<drc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<le_bot> Title: User Themes - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<dreamon_> Hallo. Mein Firefox redirected mich immer ständig über andere Seiten zu der gewählten Seite. 
<bluleaf> gnome-shell-extensions? habe ich auch installiert
<dreamon_> Addons hab ich alle deaktiviert und unter netzwerk ist kein Proxy aktiv. 
<drc> bluleaf: ne, diese spezifische extension
<drc> dreamon_: neues profil probiert?
<drc> firefox -P, glaub ich
<dreamon_> Noch nicht. Würde gerne mein altes behalten wollen. . . 
<drc> musst es ja nicht löschen
<drc> nur mal eben ein anderes anlegen und gucken, ob es an deinem profil oder am system liegt
<drc> kannst danach ja zurückwechseln
<dreamon_> Da siehts gut aus.
<bluleaf> @drc: hab die extension installiert und die shell kann ich auch auswählen im tweak tool, jedoch weder gtk noch icons
<drc> bluleaf: bei mir heißt das "Applications" und "Icons",  beides da... kannst du da nichts auswählen oder sind die felder garnicht da?
<dreamon_> Kann man den Firefox auf malware/spyware prüfen?
<drc> dreamon_: probier mal den safe-mode von firefox
<drc> about:support aufmachen, da sollte ein button sein
<bluleaf> drc: bei mir heißt es auch so und ich kann die standardsachen auch ändern. aber ich finde nicht das theme, welches ich als .tar runtergeladen und dann in /home/themes entpackt habe
<bluleaf> die gnome-shell habe ich auch in usr/share/themes entpackt. vielleicht finde ich deshalb nur die?
<drc> Ich würde behaupten, der Pfad für vom Nutzer installierte Themes sollte ~/.local/share/themes sein
<drc> Schieb die mal da rein
<bluleaf> habe ich auch schon gemacht
<dreamon_> drc, Damit siehts auch gut aus
<drc> bluleaf: und dann einmal das tweak-tool neugestartet?
<drc> dreamon_: okay, dann hast du dir irgendein gut verstecktes mistding eingefangen
<bluleaf> sogar schon den rechner. in den ordnern sind allerdings mehrere unterorder. macht das etwas?
<drc> nein, das sollte egal sein
<bluleaf> hmmm
<bluleaf> hab alles exakt nach wiki gemacht und ner anleitung nach google
<dreamon_> drc, Wer entfernt Mistdinger?
<drc> dreamon_: guck mal im Safe Mode in die Addon-Liste
<drc> bluleaf: also, in .local/share/themes ist pro Theme ein Ordner mit dem Namen des Themes?
<bluleaf> ja. 2 ordner (shell und theme) mit exakt den namen, wie ich sie entpackt habe
<drc> bluleaf: moment. da muss erstmal ein ordner sein, da drin sollten dann die anderen ordner sein
<drc> Die müssten dann, wenn ich meinen hier glauben kann, "gnome-shell" und "gtk-3.0" heißen
<bluleaf> ist der pfad des themes
<bluleaf> SLASH.local/share/themes/Flat-Remix-GTK-Blue-Darkest-NoBorder_2.15
<drc> hmmh
<drc> weiß ich so spontan auch nicht
<bluleaf> habe wie gesagt alles streng nach anleitung gemacht. danke dennoch für deine zeit und hilfe
<LupusE> in diversen programmen muss man die themes nicht entpacken. es reicht das .zip in den themes ordner zu legen.
<bluleaf> heyho, ich schon wieder. ich habe es jetzt mit ocs-url hingekriegt die themes direkt aus dem browser zu installieren. was ich falsch gemacht habe bleibt ein rätsel
<bluleaf> https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1013030
<bluleaf> in den bildern ist die sidebar unten. kann man mit gnome einfach umstellen oder hängt das mit nem desktop environment zusammen?
<j0k> was ist denn ein "Flat Remix"?
<bluleaf> ein theme
<Loetmichel> j0k: wenn ich mich recht erinnere ein "winXP lookalike" theme 
<redbrain> warum versucht mein Ubuntu die cifs verzeichnisse zu mounten wenn noch kein Ethernet up ist 
<unicatx> abgebrochenes dist-upgrade:) Lapie nicht an die Stromquelle angeschlossen, ups! wie komme ich glimpflich aus dem Schlamassel raus? (im Sinne dist-upgrade fortsetzung)
<k1l_> apt dist-upgrade oder do-release-upgrade?
<unicatx> thx k1l_ 
<k1l_> das war eine frage unicatx 
<unicatx> apt dist-upgrade
<k1l_> das macht ja nur installieren von paketen und kein 18.10 zu 19.04 update. sollte halb so schlimm sein. einfach "sudo apt full-upgrade" machen
<unicatx> sorry & thx
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-24
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> hab mal wieder ein problem
<ubudesk> beim kopieren von einem usb stick zu einer festplatte (beides usb3) erhalte ich am anfang guten raten danach fällt die rate auf 15 mb/s ? 
<ubudesk> ca. 60gb bei ca. 100 dateien
<ubudesk> auch bei krusader
<ubudesk> der usb stick schafft locker 100 mb/s
<ubudesk> https://snag.gy/G2Ezgj.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Snaggy - easy screenshots (at snag.gy)
<tomreyn> da war dann wohl der schreibcache der platte vollgelaufen
<tomreyn> ist aber schon arg lahm, ggf. mal gucken was smartctl sagt
<ubudesk> moin tomreyn
<ubudesk> ach so die platte könnte hin sein
<ubudesk> hm
<ubudesk> tomreyn: reichts das aus? SMART Health Status: OK
<ubudesk> tomreyn: kann man den schreibcache deaktivieren?
<tomreyn> dann würde es ja noch langsamer
<Tuor> Hi, beim installieren eines verschlüsselten Systems steht in der Doku: man soll in /etc/default/grub wie folgt ändern: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="kopt=root=/dev/mapper/vgubuntu-root"
<Tuor> Ich habe gerade ubuntu 19.04 installiert und in dieser Datei gibt es den Eintrag "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" und hat den Wert: "quiet splash".
<Tuor> Muss ich "kopt=root=/dev/mapper/vgubuntu-root" dem bestehenden Wert anhängen oder muss ich den bestehenden Wert ersetzen?
<Tuor> Ah der Link zur Doku welche ich referenziere: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#GRUB-Konfiguration-aktualisieren-ueberpruefen
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> Tuor: sollte das nicht alles automagisch funktionieren?
<koegs> ich lass da den installer alles machen und passe nix mehr im nachhinein an
<koegs> wenn man das prinzip mit lvm verstanden hat, kann man sich auch problemlos mehrere partitionen mit lvm anlegen
<stevieh> seh ich auch so.
<stevieh> 19.04 als update für 18.10 wird noch gar nicht "angeboten"?
<stevieh> jetzt bin ich einmal abenteuerlustig und dann sowas.
<Tuor> Ich bin der Dokumentation gefolgt. Ich kann nicht "einfach den installer alles machen lassen" der macht mir sonst die ganze platte platt und das will ich nicht (es ist noch windows drauf und es soll noch ein OS mehr drauf).
<Tuor> Also ich habe schon meine Gründe warum ich es "von Hand" mache. Darum geht es nicht, es geht darum wie die Dokumentation an der Stelle https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#GRUB-Konfiguration-aktualisieren-ueberpruefen zu verstehen ist.
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor> Bzw. es geht darum "data journaling" für das root-Dateisystem (/) aktiv zu haben.
<koegs> Tuor: aber machst du es per hand über den installer? der installer-dialog bietet das ja durchaus an
<koegs> Tuor: also ich lese das so, wenn du unbedingt data(!) journaling haben willst, musst du grub entsprechend anpassen
<Tuor> Also die partitionen mache ich per Hand (wie in der Doku beschrieben), dann starte ich den Installer, dann mache ich die crypttab bzw. was in der Doku steht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#Ins-verschluesselte-System-wechseln
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor> Also 1. partitionieren, 2. installer, 3. installation fertig machen, aber wie schon gesagt wie es in der Doku steht.
<Tuor> koegs: ^
<koegs> hm, ok, ich hab noch nie wirklich probiert ob der installer das über den grafischen Dialog hinkriegt, weil man kann da ja problemlos custom layout mit lvm und luks setzen und erstmal sehe ich keinen grund warum das dann nicht auch mit efi-partition gehen soll
<koegs> aber gut, wie gesagt, ich habs noch nie getestet, deswegen nur graue theorie
<Tuor> Ich vielleicht ist der Installer besser geworden, aber als ich das zum letzten mal versucht hattte (16.04) ging das daneben installieren mit dem Installer nicht, nicht mit luks und lvm drin. Aber vielleicht ginge das alles ganz einfach und ich habe mir das leben nur unnötig schwer gemacht. Kann ich ja mal testen. :)
<Tuor> Das von Hand installieren hat (so weit ich sehen kann) gut geklappt (Ubuntu 19.04 läuft gerade und zeigt mir eine "Online Accounts" Fenster). Warum ich das frage ist: In der Doku steht: "Wenn die root-Partition mit aktiviertem "data journaling" gemountet werden soll, muss bereits beim Kernelstart ein entsprechender Kernel-Parameter angegeben werden.". Journaling ist ja wichtig, damit Systeme nicht kaputt gehen wenn sie abstürzen (Stromausfall) (oder 
<Tuor> liege ich falsch?). Wenn journaling für das root-Dateisystem (welches in LVM liegt) nur aktiv ist, wenn ich grub entsprechend konfiguriere, will ich das tun. Wenn nicht, verstehe ich die Doku nicht.
<koegs> data journaling != metadata-journaling
<koegs> standard ist metadata-journaling
<koegs> nur wenn du die extra-sichere variante von data-journaling haben willst, musst du nacharbeiten
<Tuor> Ah das war ich mir nicht bewusst. Weisst du gerade eine Wiki-Seite zum Nachlesen des Unterschiedes der beiden Begriffe? Das was ich kenne (oder denke zu kennen) ist was hier beschrieben ist: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling-Dateisystem
<le_bot> Title: Journaling-Dateisystem – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<koegs> hab nur das hier gelesen https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127235/is-data-journal-safer-for-ext4-as-opposed-to-data-ordered
<le_bot> Title: Is data=journal safer for Ext4 as opposed to data=ordered? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<Tuor> OK. Danke für das Aufklähren! Vielleicht sollte man in der Wiki-Seite darauf hinweisen, dass es die beiden ähnlichen Begriffe gibt und welcher der beiden gemeint ist. Vielleicht bin ich nicht der einzige der das erst mal falsch versteht....
<Tuor> Ich muss schon sagen, das sieht ganz anders aus, als damals als ich das letzte mal Ubuntu (mit seiner standard Oberfläche - Unity) verwendet habe.
<stevieh> so ist das.
<Tuor> Sehr positiv: Einstellungen das neue Programm ist sehr geordnet und einfach sich zurecht zu finden.
<LupusE> Tuor: das ist der vorteil eines Wiki, jeder, der meint wtwas verbessern zu koennen, darf beitragen.
<Tuor> LupusE: ich kann es verbessern bin nur nicht all zu gut informiert bei dem Thema. Ich kann mal einen Hinweis verfassen, vielleicht besser als garnichts.
<LupusE> du hst den nagel auf den kopf getroffen. leider ist hier erlangtes wissen schwer mit einer quelle zu belegen.
<Tuor> Ich versuchs mal. :)
<Tuor> Kann man so etwas wie eine Seiten Notiz oder Fussnote machen? Damit der Hinweis zwar sichtbar ist aber nicht den Lesefluss stört.
<_moep_> ja kann man
<LupusE> in meiner firma sage ich immer: haut alles rein was ihr wisst. um die formatierung kann sich jemand kuemmern, der sich damit auskennt. ich weiss nicht wie gerne das im ubuntuusers gesehen wird.
<stevieh> naja, das bekommt man doch  mit ner ML noch hin...
<Tuor> Ich habe mir die Textbausteine angesehen und `{{{#!vorlage Hinweis` gefunden.  _moep_ weisst du etwas passenderes?
<_moep_> ich nehm an du meinst im ubuntuusers wiki?
<Tuor> ja
<_moep_> hab das leider nie genutzt. probiere mal <ref name="somename">Manfred Musterautor: ''Neue Uranus-Monde.'' In: ''Populäre Wissenschaft.'' Nr. 12, 2005, S. 12–13.</ref>
<_moep_> und dann weiter unten
<_moep_> == Einzelnachweise ==
<_moep_> <references />
<Tuor> Ich habe etwas gefunden: Man unterscheidet zwischen Metadaten-Journaling und Full-Journaling. Während Metadaten-Journaling lediglich die Konsistenz des Dateisystems garantiert, wird beim Full-Journaling auch die Konsistenz der Dateiinhalte gewährleistet. Umgangssprachlich wird oft der allgemeine Begriff des Journaling verwendet, wenn eigentlich Metadaten-Journaling gemeint ist.
<Tuor> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling-Dateisystem
<le_bot> Title: Journaling-Dateisystem – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Tuor> Wir könnten diese Begriffe verwenden und auf diese Wikipedia-Seite verweisen. Ich finde das erklährts ganz gut.
<LupusE> klingt nach nem plan. mit quellenverweis kommt immer gut an.
<Tuor> Ich habe mich versucht! Bitte anschauen und Verbesserungsvorschläge machen wenn ihr welche habt. :) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/#GRUB-Konfiguration-aktualisieren-ueberpruefen
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> manpages kann man auch guten gewissens verlinken: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/ext4.5.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: ext2 - the second extended file system (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> ansonsten sieht es sehr brauchbar aus, fuer dne ersten edit.
<LupusE> (xenial aus dem link vielleicht noch gegen die aktuell verwendete version tauschen)
<LupusE> dort steht dann auch 'data=journal' anstatt von 'data=journaling'
<Tuor> Oh ich habe mich vertippt.
<Tuor> bionic oder was für einen link soll ich da nehmen?
<Tuor> Habe den manpages.ubuntu.com (bionic) link genommen und s/data=journaling/data=journal/
<maxmuster> hallo
<maxmuster> mein drucker macht probleme - d.h. mache a4 pdf seiten werden nur teilweise ausgedruckt - irgendwas mit dem seitenformat ist wohl nicht richtig ... aber egal meine frage:
<maxmuster> ich habe 18.04 vorher verwendet - würde mit einem update auf 19.04 das problem möglicherweise behoben?
<maxmuster> also werden linux druckertreiber im linux kernel gespeichert?
<maxmuster> momentan ist ja linux 5.0 der aktuelle kernel soviel ich weiß
<maxmuster> was ich weiß werden treiber bei linux doch im kernel gespeichert ...
<maxmuster> hmm... jemand online? ich seh hier im webchat keine userliste ...
<k1l> das update solltest du dir gut überlegen, maxmuster. denn dann musst du in 6 monaten auf 19.10 und danach in 6 monaten auf 20.04 aktualisieren
<k1l> maxmuster: aus welchem programm druckst du, wenn das problem aufkommt? aus dem browser?
<maxmuster> k1l: nutze momentan windows, wegen der druckerprobleme unter linux
<maxmuster> k1l: drucke ein pdf aus dem vorschau-programm
<k1l> vorschau im browser?
<maxmuster> bzw. pdf aus chrome - selbes problem mit dem inhalt der nicht komplett zu papier gebracht. wird
<maxmuster> ich weiß nicht wie das pdf-programm am desktop heißt - jedenfalls ist das problem programmübergreifend mit pdfs
<k1l> ja da hatte ich auch probleme mit. beim runterladen des pdf und dann aus einem normalen pdf programm durcken war das aber kein problem
<maxmuster> eine andere frage, hab die ubuntu iso gerade am mac heruntergeladen - wie bekomm ich das iso denn am besten auf einen usb-stick am mac?
<k1l> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#0
<le_bot> Title: Create a bootable USB stick on macOS | Ubuntu tutorials (at tutorials.ubuntu.com)
<maxmuster> ok, da wird "etcher" verwendet - schau ich mir gleich an
<jhelbling> maxmuster: mit "diskutil list" und "dd"
<k1l> also das standard pdf programm wird evince sein. es sei denn du nutzt einen anderen ubuntu flavor
<maxmuster> evince genau - das wars - danke für den tipp
<maxmuster> noch was, gibts den ubuntu-chat auch auf discord oder so?
<k1l> irc ist klassischer tech support. es gibt auch noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic zum quatschen
<maxmuster> ah ok - na gut - ja reiner text ist manchmal auch besser - bei discord gibts mir zuviele bilder
<k1l> für bilder einfach imgur nutzen, für viel text/logfiles einen pastebin und dann hier verlinken
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-25
<interrobangd> hallo
<interrobangd> wo steht denn welche modul version im kernel drin ist? 
<interrobangd> z.b. ein intel treiber e1000e
<interrobangd> ... welche version ist das!?
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: kann man eigentlich so pauschal nicht sagen, weil die kernelversion die einzig verbindliche auskunft ist.
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: wenn, dann kann man noch schauen ob und wenn ja welche firmwareversion da ist
<interrobangd> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/tree/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e?h=linux-5.0.y
<le_bot> Title: e1000e\intel\ethernet\net\drivers - kernel/git/stable/linux.git - Linux kernel stable tree (at git.kernel.org)
<interrobangd> LetoThe2nd, dieses modul bspw, wo steht die version?
<interrobangd> das sind die sourcen https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817
<le_bot> Title: Download Intel® Network Adapter Driver for PCIe* Intel® Gigabit Ethernet Network Connections Under Linux* (at downloadcenter.intel.com)
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: da steht nirgends eine version, weil der kernel keine unterversionierung von in-tree modulen zulässt.
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: d.h. wenn der kernel 5.0.x ist, dann ist das modul auch 5.0.x
<LetoThe2nd> wie die intels ihre out-of-tree module nennen bleibt ihnen selbst überlassen.
<interrobangd> also müsste ich jetzt den code vergleichen um rauszubekommen welche version das ist
<LupusE> nein, es ist version 5.0.y. 
<interrobangd> den von kernel.org mit dem von intel.com 
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: y. du hast recht.
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: wenn du glaubst da eine korrelation zu brauchen, dann: ja
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: wie dir z.b. https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/log/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e?h=linux-5.0.y bestätigt, wird die intel-eigene version nirgends referenziert, schlicht weil sie nicht von interesse ist.
<le_bot> Title: kernel/git/stable/linux.git - Linux kernel stable tree (at git.kernel.org)
<interrobangd> ok, anders: ich habe ein intel treiber der mit debian und ubuntu kommt, der nicht funktioniert (modinfo e1000e -> version 3.2.6) - der von der intel seite funktioniert aber (version 3.4....)
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: nein, nicht anders. du hast einen kernel auf debian/ubuntu der einen älteren treiber mitbringt.
<interrobangd> und ich will jetzt wissen ob der fehler durch alte treiber im mainline kernel kommt oder durch die distribution
<doev> hi
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: welcher kernel ist das?
<doev> Ich versuche eine Kerberos Authentication für Postgresql einzurichten, unter Ubuntu 18.04
<interrobangd> LetoThe2nd, 5.0.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu
<doev> weiss jemand, ob das Ubuntu dafür in der Domain sein muss?
<interrobangd> aber auch der aktuelle debian kernel will nicht, also stretch!?
<interrobangd> der von der intel seite geht aber
<interrobangd> ... also der aktuelle, version 3.4
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: das klingt bei nem 5.0er dann eher nach ner regression, da der "intel 3.4." von 2018-08 ist, 5.0 aber von 2019
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: wäre also für eine bilderbuchmässige fehlersucher a) ein diff in-tree vs. out-of-tree und b) ein bisect des kernels wert
<interrobangd> 3.2 geht aber nicht und der ist überall bei, also bei debian und ubuntu. und daher dachte ich mal, gucke ich im mainline kernel
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: oder auch einfach nur nen bugreport :)
<LupusE> kann es auch sein dass das modul herrvoragend funktioniert, die firmware aber unterschiedlich ist aufgrund der lizensierung? ... mal ins blaue geraten.
<interrobangd> firmware?
<interrobangd> blob?
<LetoThe2nd> firmware ist gut möglich, in der tat.
<interrobangd> also fehler werden nicht geschmissen oderso
<interrobangd> modul kann man auch manuel laden ohne fehler, wird aber nicht automatisch geladen
<LupusE> interrobangd: hardware benutzt firmware. diese ist nicht immer frei. debian legt wert dareuf eine freie welt zu erschaffen, intel will ihre geheimnisse schuetzen. wenn du den treiber von intel laedst, kann es sein, dass eine andere FW beigelegt ist, als im debian paket ... aber das zu sagen ohne in irgendeine doku geguckt zu haben ist alles spekulation.
<interrobangd> LupusE, habe aber auch die non-free pakete installiert
<interrobangd> wenn du das meinst, also über die paketverwaltung kann man non-free pakete installieren
<LupusE> doev: kommt drauf an. eine authentifizierung laeuft eigentlich modular. das heisst wenn dein server eine authentifizierung des programms fuer einen rechner ausserhalb der domaene zulaesst: kein problem. wenn nicht: problem.
<interrobangd> LupusE, in den treiber den man bei intel runterladen kann, also die sourcen, sind nur *.c und *.h dateien drin, also nichts "binäres"
<LupusE> das ist weniger ein postgress/ubuntu thema als ein kerberos server thema.
<LupusE> dafuer habe ich nun gelernt, dass git kein 'partial' clone kann ... wie holt man sich nun elegant den e1000e vom kernel?
<interrobangd> was ich interessant finde ist, dass der treiber e1000e version 3.2.6, also der der bei debian/ubuntu bei ist, bei intel.com nicht zu finden ist, höhere under niedrigere versionen
<interrobangd> ... woher kommt den die versionsinfo von modinfo e1000e
<interrobangd> von intel oder von debian
<LetoThe2nd> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/tree/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e/netdev.c?h=linux-5.0.y#n33
<le_bot> Title: netdev.c\e1000e\intel\ethernet\net\drivers - kernel/git/stable/linux.git - Linux kernel stable tree (at git.kernel.org)
<interrobangd> aha!
<LetoThe2nd> klingt als sollten sich die intels mal wieder ums upstreamen bemühen :)
<interrobangd> jo
<interrobangd> allerdings wird immernoch an dem alten treiber rumgebaut wenn man sich das log ansieht
<interrobangd> warum das nicht auf basis vom aktuellen treiber gemacht wird frage ich 
<interrobangd> mich
<interrobangd> Entwickler \o/
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: oder firmenpolitik
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: sollte mich wundern wenn die devs spass dran haben das alte weiterzupflegen wenn der neue stand eigentlich schon bereitliegt.
<LupusE> weil irgendein konzern einfacher einne patch/hotfix als change durchbekommt als das upgrade? mit genug scheinen laesst sich fast alles machen.
<doev> Ich versuche ein Ubuntu in eine Windowsdomäne zu heben: realm join ... legt auch einen Rechner im AD an, aber dann bricht er mit der Fehlermeldung ab: Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm
<interrobangd> also dann ist ein pull request abgelehnt worden oderwie funktioniert das
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: oder sie habens gar nicht versucht weil ihr chef ihnen die zeit dafür nicht bewilligt hat. oder, oder, oder
<LetoThe2nd> kann man als aussenstehender kaum sagen.
<doev> Alles läuft wie in diesem Tut beschrieben, auch das discover passt: https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_18.04&p=realmd
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS : Join in Active Directory Domain : Server World (at www.server-world.info)
<doev> andere Linuxkisten haben es auch in die Domain geschafft.
<LupusE> doev: ohne deine umgebung zu kennen klingt das fuer mich nach firewall oder routing problem. vielleicht auch zeit(zone), dann wuerde aber die fehlermeldung anders aussehen, denke ich.
<Dennis_> Hi!
<Dennis_> Ich möchte meinen Server mit 2x8TB HDDs in einem SW RAID 1 konfigurieren, das ganze muss per UEFI gebooted werden, jetzt lässt mich der Installer von 19.04 allerdings /boot und /boot/efi nur auf einer Disk anlegen
<Dennis_> wie könnte man das hinbekommen?
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis_: das EFI-zeug muss immer ausserhalb des md-raid liegen
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis_: dein uefi-bios wird nämlich nicht das md-raid öffnen und da rein greifen können :)
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis_: wenn du also *nur* die zwei platten hast, bleibt dir nichts übrig als das md-raid auf partitionen weiter hinten zu beschränken.
<ppq> das betriebssystem auf einem hdd raid1 zu installieren ist imho auch nur mäßig sinnvoll
<Dennis_> geht mir halt auch darum, das wenn mal wirklich eine abschmiert, das ich das ganze auch noch starten kann und nicht eine mega rettungsaktion starten muss
<LetoThe2nd> ändert halt trotzdem nichts an den gegebenheiten.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du raid von 0 weg willst, brauchst du nen hw-controller
<LetoThe2nd> und da würd ich lieber ne billige dritte platte nur zum booten bzw. fürs OS spendieren. und dann tatsächlich die die grätsche macht, kommst mit nem livesystem immer noch problemlos an die daten.
<LetoThe2nd> (my $.02)
<ppq> ++
<Dennis_> okay, also nicht so einfach machbar leider wie ich mir das dachte :)
<ppq> es gibt für genau diesen zweck so kleine sata ssd "sticks" die man direkt in den sata port steckt
<LetoThe2nd> schriebte ich schon vor ner halben stunde :)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: jenau
<ppq> https://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=4830_4&sort=r#gh_filterbox
<le_bot> Title: Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Bauform: Disk-On-Module (DOM) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<Dennis_> ah ja die DOM module kenne ich bereits von SuperMicro
<ppq> wenn platz da ist, ist ne normale 2.5" ssd natürlich besser
<ppq> oder gar m.2 
<stevieh> ich hab meine OS Platte sogar am USB3, weil die anderen 4 ports mit HDDs voll sind
<stevieh> Aber ne ganz andere Frage: URLs in pidgin werden mit Chrome geöffnet, alles andere immer mit firefox... warum das?
<stevieh> habs. Dannge
<Matze202> Hi @all, 
<Matze202> Ich habe gerade folgendes Problem: Failed to start File System Check on /dev/disk/...
<Matze202> Darunter steht 'systemctl status "systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\\...\\...\\usw\\...service"'
<Matze202> die systemctl status abfrage tippte ich ab und führte aus, wo mir angezeigt wird, dass es "Active: inactive (dead)" scheinbar tot ist. In einem Forum las ich über den Fehler aus der ersten Zeile, dass der es die Mainboard Batterie sein soll, stimmt das oder kennt jemand eine andere Lösung des Problems?
<stevieh> ich glaube, da solltest du nochmal die meldung in gänze posten...
<Matze202> stevieh: Ok, da hab ich einiges zu tippen, weil der rechner nicht online ist, aber ich versuche es mal in ein Paste zu bringen.
<stevieh> ok, kannst auch ein foto machen und es auf imgur stellen, da sind wir tolerant.
<Matze202> stevieh: ich hab es mal in meiner Cloud abgelegt 
<Matze202> https://c1.euro-hoster.cloud/s/9X7e8dbdcbdKLB2
<le_bot> Title: Euro-Hoster.cloud (at c1.euro-hoster.cloud)
<stevieh> k.a. ich glaube, du solltest mal schauen, ob die disk existiert und manuell ein fsck laufen lassen.
<stevieh> und dann mal die manual seite zu dem systemd-fsck lesen, was die schreiben, was das soll...
<stevieh> k.a. ob das die standardmeldung ist, wenn ein fsck beim booten schiefgeht, sieht aber so aus
<Matze202> stevieh: sorry, wie meinst du das "ob die disk existiert" und fsck manuell laufen lassen?
<stevieh> bklid sagt dir die uuids der platten, die da sind. und man fsck sagt dir, wie man es startet
<stevieh> das sollte beides im maintenance mode gehen.
<Matze202> ok, soll ich im "journalctl" vorher noch was nachsehen um den Fehler einzugrenzen?
<MadPsymon> 11627 packets transmitted, 11620 received, 0.0602047% packet loss, time 12143ms
<MadPsymon> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.750/21.833/120.420/3.823 ms
<MadPsymon> oh sry wrong channel
<Matze202> stevieh: dort habe ich auch noch viele andere Fehler wie "MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list" uvm.
<stevieh> hmm... k.a. müsste ich jetzt auch alles recherchieren.
<Matze202> stevieh:  ich habe noch ein Bild vom Journal hochgeladen, da geht es direkt um diesen Fehler
<stevieh> Matze202: da lieste ja dann den Fehler.
<Matze202> stevieh: jo, da steht was bezüglich der Formatierung, diese habe ich aber nicht geändert und vorher ging es ja auch
<stevieh> da steht, das VAR kaputt ist!?
<Matze202> stevieh: ehrlich gesagt, ich sehe darin leider absolut noch nicht durch
<stevieh> da sind zwei rote zeilen und solange die erste da noch steht, würde ich nicht weiter suchen, sondern versuchen, das zu fixen
<Matze202> stevieh: ich danke dir, es das System wieder und ich werde mir mal die ganzen Fehler der Journalctl mal vornehmen müssen
<stevieh> ?
<Matze202> stevieh: nicht heute kommen die anderen Fehler dran, jetzt muss ich erstmal weiter arbeiten und dann in ca. 2 Wochen nehme ich mich dem System an oder setze es neu auf
<stevieh> aha
<Matze202> nada bis bald :D Schönen Tag euch noch ;) und Danke nochmal @stevieh
<stevieh> you are welcome
<unicatx> Hi, kann mir jemand kurz den Unterschied zwischen den 1.en drei Linux-images (signed) und dem letzten Linux-image HWE (generic))  erläutern? Danke. https://pastebin.com/pgNmyrNz
<le_bot> Title: fnord@vgnnr498e:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image ii linux-image-4.18.0-15-generic - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<unicatx> nur den Unterschied bitte
<unicatx> was beinhaltet das eine, was das andere nicht hat?
<j0k> !hwe
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<unicatx> j0k, huawei? ;-)
<j0k> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu LTS Hardware Enablement Stack – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<unicatx> danke , ich lese mir den Artikel durch..
<unicatx> j0k, ich hab's.. thx;)*
<j0k> ...und Huawei kann da eher nix für
<j0k> unicatx: gerne
<RedNifre> Hi. Was ist denn dec empfohlene Weg, eine .txt per Terminal auf einem Netzwerkdrucker zu drucken?
<tomreyn> RedNifre: lp
<tomreyn> ggf. mit -d, falls kein default festgelegt ist. gültige ziele sind über "lpstat -e" abfragbar
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-26
<basalt> nach dem upgrade auf 19.04 kann ich keinen desktop icons mehr sehen, hat jemand einen tipp
<stevieh> ne, ich seh die 1a
<stevieh> evtl. mal in tweak die extensions anschauen?
<tomreyn> ach hier hat er auc gefragt. ja, das passiert wenn man eines der gnome-shell-extension-* -pakete nicht installiert hat. sollte durch installation von ubuntu-desktop gefixt werden, wie ich in #ubuntu vorschlug.
<stevieh> rein raus rein raus... ist hier England?
<interrobangd> Hallo, weis jemand wie ich mein ext4 zu einem btrfs convertiere?
<interrobangd> habe ein backup gemacht und mit folgenden befehl sollte es gehen, bekomme aber ein fehler
<interrobangd> fsarchiver restfs /mnt/paul/ubuntu.fsa id=0,dest=/dev/sda2,mkfs=btrfs
<interrobangd> fs_btrfs.c#106,btrfs_mkfs(): command [mkfs.btrfs -f /dev/sda2    -U 'ac4c432c-ad75-4d3c-bfa6-e67850e8efb9' ] failed
<interrobangd> oper_restore.c#1295,extractar_filesystem_extract(): cannot make filesystem btrfs on partition /dev/sda2
<interrobangd> warum \o/
<j0k> woher hast Du denn die Anleitung dazu?
<interrobangd> http://www.fsarchiver.org/quickstart/
<le_bot> Title: FSArchiver - Quick Start guide (at www.fsarchiver.org)
<j0k> ubuntu ist kein Gentoo und nach dem Kernel der da erwähnt ist (nur so beim überfliegen) ist das auch schon recht alt dieser Artikel
<interrobangd> kernel?
<j0k> und überhaupt geht es da wohl eher um was anderes als ein ext4 auf ein anderes Dateisystem umzuziehen
<j0k> interrobangd: vmlinuz-2.6.25.20-x64-fd13
<interrobangd> "For instance, it allows to restore a filesystem which was ext2 when it was saved as reiserfs on the new partition."
<j0k> und das hat nun genau was mit ext4 und btrfs zu tun?
<interrobangd> convertieren
<interrobangd> angenommen ich kopiere alle datein von der ext4 partition (dd image, welches ich vorher gemacht habe und mit einer live linux mounte) auf eine frisch formatierte btrfs partiton, würde das gehen? 
<j0k> ich denke trotzdem, dass es da wohl geeignetere Anleitung geben sollte als eine die für Gentoo mit Kernel 2.6 geschrieben wurde und nichts von btrfs enthält
<interrobangd> j0k, "Support for all major Linux filesystems (extfs, xfs, btrfs, reiserfs, etc)"
<interrobangd> \o/
<j0k> hm?
<interrobangd> ich versuche mal die dd variante ... umount, dump machen, mount, cp
<j0k> ich würd es mit cp oder rsync übertragen
<interrobangd> ok
<interrobangd> boot partition bleibt auch gleich... also müsste mich nur bemühen das die UUID wieder stimmt
<j0k> dd läuft doch auf Filesystemebene ... sprich Du bügelst dann das alte ext4 für das leer formatierte btrfs würd ich meinen
<interrobangd> ja
<j0k> dann haste aber ja wieder kein btrfs
<interrobangd> ja, mein denkfehler
<interrobangd> vergiss dd
<interrobangd> bye .. muss rebootn :Ü
<dreamon> Wenn ich ein Video im Firefox anschaue, dann kommt es vor das die CPU Last auf 100% hochgeht und das Video stehen bleibt. Das steht dann so 20-40 Sekunden lang und dann geht die Cpulast wieder auf kleiner 20% und Video spielt als wäre nichts gewesen.
<j0k> mal anderen Browser probiert? Welche Grafikkarte und welcher Treiber dafür?
<dreamon> Ist eine Hybrid nvidia .. hab aber auf Intel umgestellt.
<dreamon> mpv und vlc spielt alles sauber ab.
<dreamon> Anderer Browser werd ich mal testen.
<tomreyn> anderes (neues) browser-profil reicht womöglich auch schon
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-27
<jhelbling> gibt es die möglichkeit die Reihenfolge der /etc/network/if-up.d/ -Skripte zu ändern?
<basalt> hi, muss ich nach dem upgrade auf 19.04 eine 19.04 relevante ppa hinzufügen? derzeit sehe ich nur 18.10 canonical partner (quelltext)
<basalt> aqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqzzzzzzzzzzzzzzggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhg444443
<j0k> gesundheit 
<j0k> basalt: wo siehst Du nur 18.10er Sachen? In Deinem Wunsch PPA?
<j0k> und wie hattest Du denn das Releaseupgrade durchgeführt? Und danach auch schon den nötigen Neustart gemacht?
<ubudesk_> #ping
<NTQ> #pong
<j0k> für Tests gibt es #test
<ubudesk> ^
<ubudesk> gähn*
<ubudesk> ach j0k du bist ja son debian hacker, nice ;)
<j0k> soso ... trotzdem Offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-28
<CaTaCAaS> Hi, ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich benötigen ein Live USb Stick, den ich immer mit dem Tool UnetBooting erstellt habe. Mit der Ubuntu 14.04 Version hat es immer wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt mit Ubuntu 18.04 möchte UnetBootion nicht mehr starten, es kommt ein Graues Fester. Ich hab die offiziellen ppa verwendet.
<k1l> ja, das image von ubuntu ist nicht mehr kompatibel. 
<k1l> wenn du nur ein windows system hast, nutze "rufus" um den stick zu erstellen
<CaTaCAaS> Unter Arch habe ich UnetBootin aus der AUR geladen. Das Program hat zwar funktioniert, aber beim booten von usb Stick ist ein fehler aufgetreten, kann die menu.cxx datei oder so nicht finden. Mit UnetBootion und der Ubuntu 14.04 ist das NIE passiert.
<k1l> 14.04 ist 5 jahre her. mittlerweile wurden die ubuntu iso dateien umgestellt. die gehen nicht mehr, wie ich oben sagt, mit unetbootin
<CaTaCAaS> Ich hab hier Manjaro und Ubuntu 18.04. Mit den beiden möchte ich den Stick gerne erstellen. Finde jetzt aber kein neues Tool, was funktioniert
<k1l> du kannst aber einfach das image auf den usb mit dd packen
<CaTaCAaS> Wer hat gesagt, das es auch eine ubuntu .iso ist? Ich hab eine manjaro .iso die ich gerne booten möchte
<k1l> du lustiger typ fragst im ubuntu support.
<CaTaCAaS> Ja, weil ich UnetBootin nicht unter Ubuntu 18.04 zum laufen bekommen kann
<k1l> dd das iso. fertig
<CaTaCAaS> Vielen Dank, werde ich gleich mal versuchen, vielen Dank.
<iroweed> oder schau dir den etcher an
<CaTaCAaS> Etcher ist wie auch Unetbootin nich in den Ubuntu 18.04 repos drinne :( Hätte ich doch weiter die 14.04 Version verwendet
<k1l> jede vernünftige distro hat mittlerweile hybrid isos, die man mit dd auf nen stick packen kann.
<CaTaCAaS> Ich hoffe, das dd das auch mit dem Bootloader macht, das man es nicht im nachhinein noch anpassen muss
<CaTaCAaS> Klar gibt es alternatieven, wie man das machen kann. Aber UnetBootin hat wunderbar mit der 14.04 Version funktioniert, wieso kann man es auch mit der 18.04 nicht so machen.
<k1l> wie oft soll ich es dir noch erklären?
<CaTaCAaS> Erklährt wurde mir hier heute noch nichts, oder habe ich was verpasst
<k1l> <k1l> 14.04 ist 5 jahre her. mittlerweile wurden die ubuntu iso dateien umgestellt. die gehen nicht mehr, wie ich oben sagt, mit unetbootin
<k1l> selbes wird auch für die isos von manajro gelten. 
<k1l> <k1l> jede vernünftige distro hat mittlerweile hybrid isos, die man mit dd auf nen stick packen kann.
<k1l> einfach weniger drauf versteifen, dass mit 14.04 alles besser war. das rad der zeit dreht weiter. andere sind froh, dass die isos mittlerweile nicht mehr fummelige 3. programme brauchen, sondern mit einfachsten bordmitteln direkt booten
<k1l> bei fragen zum image von manjaro am besten die manjaro jungs direkt fragen.
<CaTaCAaS> Nach dem dd Befeh und dem kopieren ist der Stick leer :( 
<CaTaCAaS> Ich habe den hier verwendet :     sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/antergos-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sdX status=progress && sync
<CaTaCAaS> Ich habe natürlich den richtigen iso Namen genommen, beim Stick bin ich mir unsicher
<CaTaCAaS> dieser ist der sdf, hat aber eine sdf1 Partition. Soll ich jetzt als path /dev/sdf oder /dev/sdf1 verwenden
<k1l> als /dev/sdX musst du das X durch den passtenden buchstaben nehmen
<k1l> nicht f1. das wäre die erste partition. du musst aber direkt auf den stick dd
<CaTaCAaS> ok, hab ich so gemacht, aber der Stick war danach trotzdem leer
<CaTaCAaS> Man muss den Stick neu einbinden, dan funktioniert es auch. Ich teste eben das booten aus
<CaTaCAaS> Nac dem Booten vom usb Stick hab ich nur in der ecke GRUB stehen, und nichts passiert.
<CaTaCAaS> Jetzt will GParted mein Stick nicht mehr formatieren :( Kernel konnte nicht informiert werden. Ich brenne das ding gleich einfach auf eine DVD
<CaTaCAaS> Bei Ubuntu 18.04 funktioniert bei mir dd nicht. Beim Booten vom Stick bleibt er beim Grun hängen. Gleicher befehl mit ArchLinux und der LiveStick läuft.
<CaTaCAaS> Vielen Dank Euch, ein schönes rest Wochenend. Jetzt alle Rechner mit dem Stick versorgen :)
<k1l> dd sollte immer gleich funktionieren. da muss was anderes schiefgelaufen sein
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-20
<p01nt3r> guten tag. hat hier jemand erfahrung mit einem officejet 6110 multifunktions-drucker und scannen über netzwerk? finde einfach keine gute referenz im netz dazu.
<p01nt3r> das gerät druckt über cups, aber egal was ich im hp-setup anstelle, bekomme einfach die scan-funktion nicht ans laufen - das gerät wird einfach über den zwischengeschalteten router nicht gefunden.
<p01nt3r> dazu muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ein repeater von d-link dazwischen sitzt, dieser macht aber soweit keine zicken, zumindest komme ich problemlos vom pc auf die router-oberfläche und anpingen lässt sich der router auch.
<p01nt3r> habe die neueste version von hplip sowie die distro-eigene version ausprobiert.
<k1l_> also drucken und scannen sind 2 paar schuhe. das drucken klappt dank cups mittlerweile ja ganz gut, aber scannen ist oft noch katastrophe
<stevieh> wobei hp und bruder da wohl am besten supporten
<p01nt3r> kann ich bestätigen, hp liefert immensen support soweit
<p01nt3r> brb
<thelounge7916> hey, nutz jemand von euch caprine? ich habe es soeben als snap installiert, um später eine video-konfi mit freunden zu machen. aber video-chats werden in caprine nicht unterstützt, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<RedNifre> Hi. Gibt's ne Moeglichkeit, Musik in eine Audiokonferenz zu leiten, zusaetzlich zum Mikrofon? Ich plane, eine Rollenspiel-Runde remote per Discord zu veranstalten und wuerde gerne dabei Playlists von Google Music im Chrome Browser abspielen, so dass die anderen es hoeren koennen.
<RedNifre> Kann man den Audio-Output von gewaehlet Programmen anderen Programmen als Mikrofon-Input weiterleiten?
<ppq> ja, das geht, pulseaudio kann einige so routing-sachen
<ppq> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist loopback das passende stichwort
<ppq> https://askubuntu.com/questions/868817/collecting-and-mixing-sound-input-from-different-microphones
<le_bot> Title: pulseaudio - Collecting and mixing sound input from different microphones - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> da gehts zwar um etwas leicht anderes, aber sieht auf den ersten blick schonmal nicht schlecht aus
<RedNifre> Hm, irgendwie geht es nicht so recht. 
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-21
<Shine> Hi all ... is there another tool with a gui like "Hardinfo" for Ubuntu?
<Shine> Sorry
<Shine> Deutsch
<Shine> Na kennt jemand noch eines?
<Fuchs> Shine: was genau muss es koennen? 
<Shine> Naja ... es sollte "nur" aktuell sein. Und nicht obsolet...
<Shine> Als Alternative für Hardinfo
<luddite9> hallo zusammen
<j0k> Shine: Hardinfo is obsolet?
<j0k> also zumindest für das (noch aktuelle) LTS doch eher nicht
<Shine> Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen, daß Hardinfo definitv obsolet ist. Einfach eine Alternative die nicht obsolet ist ergänzend.
<k1l> lshw im terminal
<k1l> :)
<k1l> hardinfo wird aktuell noch gepflegt. ansonsten mal hier gucken: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ger%C3%A4temanager/
<le_bot> Title: Gerätemanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Shine> Super! Vielen Dank für den Link! :)
<Shine> Habe eine lange Linux Pause gemacht. :)
<Shine> Aber Ubuntu gefällt mir wirklich ausgezeichnet! Damals im Studium mit LFS, Gentoo, Debian etc rumgespielt
<stevieh> jo, it's a snap
<paul85> hi
<paul85> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter lubuntu meine druckaufträge einsehen kann?
<Shine> lpstat -o   ... bin mir aber unsicher
<paul85> mh
<paul85> also ich meinte ohne befehl
<paul85> sondern in einem fenster
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-22
<bmbbsr> Guten Tag.Frage Wie kann ich feststellen welchen Serial ein usb nutzt ESP32
<stevieh> dmesg und guggen
<bmbbsr> kann ich da eine grep benutzen 
<bmbbsr>  Product=CP2102 USB to UART Bridge Controller
<stevieh> willst du das automatisieren oder es einmalig wissen?
<bmbbsr> einmal Arduino IDE sagt kein ESP32
<stevieh> na, dann schau in dmesg ungefähr an der stelle wo er das CP2102 zeigt, da steht sicher irgendwo die Schnittstelle. Wenn nicht, mach das mal in ein pastebin
<bmbbsr> cp210x converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<stevieh> na siehste
<stevieh> also isses ttyUSB0
<bmbbsr> neuer versuch hochzuladen 
<bmbbsr> Failed to connect to ESP32: Invalid head of packet
<stevieh> das klingt aber nicht nach falscher schnittstelle
<bmbbsr> das hängt nicht an der schnittstelle 
<bmbbsr> esp32dev modul disabled an /dev/ttyUSB0 
<bmbbsr> ich glaube ich sollte nach der installation mal neustarten 
<stevieh> whatever
<bmbbsr> danke
<stevieh> bitte
<strikeru97> Hallo seit mir gegrüsst
<k1l_> hi
<strikeru97> Gibt es hier jemand der mit mir PHP-FPM und Apache2 einrichtet? :-) Hab ubuntu server 18.04 LTS am laufen. 
<k1l_> wo hakt es denn?
<strikeru97> Noch nirgends da ich noch nich angefangen hab. Aber allein schon die überlegung ob ich mit PHP fpm anfangen sollte und dann erst apache drauf zu machen bringt mich zum verzweifeln.
<k1l_> du kannst mit apt auch mehrere pakete auf einmal installieren
<strikeru97> Hatte das schon ein paar mal am laufen und zu letzt ist es gecrasht nach dem Update von apache von letzter Woche... Danach lief nix mehr
<k1l_> sudo apt install paket1 paket2 paket3 
<strikeru97> also system wieder frisch installiert und mal wieder von vorn angefangen.
<strikeru97> Zugegeben es gab ne Zeit wo ich täglich das System neu gemacht habe, aber seit September letzten Jahres lief´s und hab auch viel lernen können (log files usw.)
<k1l_> also updates sollten das system eigentlich nicht zerstören.
<strikeru97> Sagens wirs so das System selbst lief aber die Webseiten danach nicht mehr.
<strikeru97> Wusste aber nicht wo der Fehler lag und aufgrund das auch die Log Files nichts ausgespuckt haben war für mich irgendwie kein Fehler feststellbar.
<strikeru97> Habe borg am laufen gehabt und auch backups von allem aber auch nicht hilfreich ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<strikeru97> Diesmal mach ich mir ein "Kochbuch" - schreibe alles haargenau auf 
<stevieh> ich mach das mit nginx,  da war das gar nicht soo schwer
<strikeru97> Suche noch etwas um die Apps in einer Art container existieren zu lassen so das ich im Zweifel einfach den Container von vorgestern einfüge und es auf dem stand ist...
<stevieh> dann nimm doch einfach docker?
<strikeru97> Macht es genau das? Hab gehört das soll man nur zum "Entwickeln" nehmen und nicht um wirklich öffentlich dinge laufen zu lassen?
<strikeru97> Noob @ Work usw.
<stevieh> nein, die welt dockert.
<strikeru97> Das klingt grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt dann. 
<stevieh> ich persönlich mach das nicht, aber ich kanns verstehen, wenn man es macht
<k1l_> das ist ja aber eine andere baustelle. kommt da sicher auch auf das setup drauf an. die erste baustelle (die ja auch mit docker weiterhin da ist) ist ja, was du da eigentlich so verbastelt hast, dass ein update das zerschiesst.
<strikeru97> Heißt ich kann wenn ich mein Php, apache2 und mysql zerballert haben sollte einfach den Container löschen und alles ist nach neu installation des containers wieder schön? Ohne nervige neuinstallation vom Betriebssystem?
<k1l_> das geht auch jetzt schon ohne OS neuinstallation
<strikeru97> @k1l: Kann dir nur die Ordner bzw. configs von Apache zeigen und auch die von php 
<strikeru97> Also ich weiß ja selbst nicht wo das problem lag. Ich habs bisher immer so gemacht das ich tutorials abgearbeitet habe, natürlich mit eigenen angaben (ports sowie sicherheitsrelevante sachen) wenns nich lief fehlermeldung gegooglet und meist dann irgendwie das Problem gelöst.
<strikeru97> Finde das pers. nicht die Top Lösung und gefällt mir auch nicht. Mir fehlt halt das Wissen 
<stevieh> ich find das auch alles schwierig, kann ich voll verstehen.
<strikeru97> <k1l_> das geht auch jetzt schon ohne OS neuinstallation <- wie denn?
<strikeru97> Apt-purge und remove löschen glaub ich nich spurenlos
<strikeru97> hmm bzw. ich glaube immer remove genutzt zu haben und purge wär wohl die idealere methode
<stevieh> das ist kein windows...
<strikeru97> stevieh: ist mir aufgefallen :P
<k1l_> apt kann halt nur die dateien löschen, die es auch selber angelegt hat. die dateien, die nach dem ersten start vom programm angelegt werden, weiß apt nicht.
<k1l_> strikeru97: daher muss man fehler auch konkret angucken. so ins blaue ist das schwierig zu sagen
<strikeru97> k1l_: Das ich jetzt noch herausfinde was das Problem war bezweifle ich auch und habe es schon verworfen. Allerdings möchte ich es diesmal halt richtig machen, der Server steht bei mir in der Wohnung und seit 3 Tagen trau ich mich da nicht ran. 
<stevieh> naja, es ist erstmal die grundsätzliche entscheidung, ob du lieber services als container (docker et al) oder direkt aufsetzt. 
<strikeru97> Achso falls ich irgendwie Sprunghaft bin bei Themen oder ähnlichem. Ich hab ADHS (Konzentrationsschwäche und Gedankensprünge inklusive)
<stevieh> beides ist begründbar
<strikeru97> stevieh: Dafür müsste ich ja erstmal wissen wo die jeweiligen Vorteile und Nachteile liegen. 
<k1l_> also ich denke es wäre einfacher jetzt einen "klassischen" aufbau zu machen. und dann während die webseite läuft dich mal mit dem container thema (docker, lxd, ...) zu befassen und das auszuprobieren.
<stevieh> da hilft dir das internet. Meist empfehle ich eine Lektüre entsprechende C't artikel
<strikeru97> k1l_: Klingt gut. 
<strikeru97> stevieh: Bin dabei, das zu googlen. Glaube aber das k1l_ recht hat. 
<koegs> bist du nicht schonmal vor ein paar wochen ähnlich hier aufgeschlagen?
<koegs> nur um zu wissen wo wir dran sind :)
<koegs> und damals habe ich schon geraten dir genau aufzuschreiben welche Schritte du befolgt um dein laufendes Setup hinzukriegen
<koegs> weil das gleiche prinzip wirst du mit docker brauchen, einfach einmal machen und dann alles vergessen wird auch hier nicht gehen
<strikeru97> Puh kann sein koegs - scheinbar hatte ich bis dahin nicht draus gelernt falls dem so ist. Weiß es aber nicht genau. Aber aktuell hab ich alles aufgeschrieben mit Notizen was ich bisher gemacht habe.
<stevieh> warst du das mit dem moodle? 
<koegs> stevieh: ne, das ist noch länger her
<koegs> war aber auch so, apache, php, fpm und jeden tag wieder das setup zerschossen und nicht gemerkt was er gemacht hat :>
<stevieh> hehe
<koegs> ich fand das als supporter ehrlich gesagt ziemlich mühselig
<stevieh> absolut
<strikeru97> Ubuntu installiert, ssh eingerichtet mit Keyfiles, (root login verboten, log empfindlichkeit erhöht, port gewechselt) ufw eingerichtet,   fail2ban installiert und für SSH konfiguriert, samba eingerichtet
<LupusE> mit fail2ban wuerd eich nicht anfangen ... man sperrt sich beim setup schnell mal aus.
<strikeru97> das hab ich bisher gemacht und mir alles penibel aufgeschrieben mit original werten und geändertem usw. 
<stevieh> ich hab grad meinen server neu aufgesetzt mit diversen services git/nextcloud/redmine etc. und das alles ohne container, weil ich Speicher und CPU sparen will...
<stevieh> ist schon ein wenig frickelkram, aber geht.
<koegs> strikeru97: klingt doch ok, dann machst du den rest jetzt mit hilfe des ubuntuusers wiki und schon läuft der kram
<strikeru97> koegs: php-fpm wird dort soweit ich sehe zum Beispiel garnicht erwähnt. Gucke gleich aber noch in den PHP Eintrag obs vielleicht in der Unterteilung bei ist.
<koegs> zumindest im zusammenhang mit nginx, den ich eh angenehmer finde https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx/PHP/
<le_bot> Title: PHP › nginx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> strikeru97: was für einen service willst du denn aufsetzen?
<strikeru97> koegs: Thx ich guck mal. 
<stevieh> nginx find ich auch wesentlich einfacher.
<strikeru97> stevieh: ich will 1 Wordpress Blog meiner Frau drauf lassen und ein paar kleinere Websites die theoretisch nicht öffentlich zugänglich sein müssten. 
<stevieh> na, dann go for it
<strikeru97> korrigiere: Sollten öffentlich über domain außerhalb des Heimnetzes erreichbar sein. Aber Inhalte hinter .htpasswd verborgen.
<stevieh> jo, alles machbar. 
<stevieh> go for it
<strikeru97> stevieh: Werds dann mal mit nginx versuchen ^^ 
<strikeru97> Achja und danke erstmal :-)
<strikeru97> Kann ich mich wenns hakt bzw. ich nicht weiter weiß nochmal melden ? 
<strikeru97> stevieh / koegs , k1l_
<strikeru97> ahhh ich wollt ach egal ^^
<Fussel> immergerne :)
<stevieh> du doch nich.
<strikeru97> geht schneller als gedacht 
<strikeru97> die installierte version ist 7.2 soll das so? dachte 7.4 wär die aktuelle 
<stevieh> kann schon sein, dass auf 18.04 7.2 ist... nicht drüber nachdenken.
<strikeru97> sprich erstmal ignorieren 
<k1l_> die versionen in ubuntu erhalten einige updates (vor allem die sicherheitsupdates) auf die "alten" versionen umgebaut. also das 7.2 bei ubuntu ist auch aktuell was bugfixes und sicherheitsfixes anbelangt.
<strikeru97> Ah top passt. Mich wunderte es nur da Wordpress immer gemotzt hat das ich PHP aktualisieren soll. Hab ich dann auch immer gemacht. 
<k1l_> ja wenn du da manuell am php was änderst dann gehts halt auch schon los mit problemen
<Erzi> Hi!
<Erzi> Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich lm-sensors installieren kann? Kubuntu 19.10
<Erzi> Gibts das da nicht mehr?
<stevieh1> was sagt denn apt search lm-sensors?
<Erzi> ohje, apt-cache search hab ich gemacht
<Erzi> na gut, ist ja wohl ähnlich
<Erzi> libsensors kommt da nur
<Erzi> Und libsensors 5 ist auch installiert
<Erzi> aber den Befehl sensors scheint es nicht zu geben.
<Erzi> Egal ob mit oder ohne sudo
<Erzi> oder wie lässt man sich seine Temperaturen anzeigen?
<Erzi> Mache ich etwas falsch?
<Erzi> Hab schon gegoogelt, aber irgendwie finde ich nicht den richtigen Ansatz.
<k1l_> lm-sensors heisst das paket
<Rochvellon> also laut ubuntu.com ist lm-sensors in 19.10 enthalten
<Rochvellon> sudo apt install lm-sensors
<k1l_> Erzi: was sagt denn "apt policy lm-sensors"?
<k1l_> !lm-sensors
<le_bot> lm-sensors liest Sensorwerte der Hardware aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<Erzi> Rochvellon, es lässt sich so nicht installieren.
<Erzi> Paket ist nicht verfügbar
<Rochvellon> Paketlisten neu geladen? Mal eine andere Paketquelle ausprobiert?
<j0k> dann fehlt ggf. die richtige Quelle
<Erzi> das kann sein, aber woher krieg ich die?
<Erzi> Hat man die nicht original schon dabei?
<Erzi> Paket lm-sensors ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<Erzi> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<Erzi> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<j0k> Es sind nicht zwingend alle freigeschaltet
<Rochvellon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/
<le_bot> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> zeig uns doch mal Deine Sourceliste in nem Pastebin
<Erzi> mom
<Erzi> https://pastebin.com/1TCuTEvA
<le_bot> Title: # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20180426)]/ bion - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Erzi> Ist das so ok?
<Erzi> Habe erst vor kurzem auf 19.10 update gemacht. 
<Erzi> Ich weiß nicht genau welche Quellen ich aufnehmen sollte und welche ich einfach löschen kann.
<Rochvellon> schalt mal die universe-Quellen ein. Einfach die Raute vor der Zeile entfernen
<Erzi> Das hab ich glaub ich in Synaptic oder ähnliches versucht und da wurde mir durch das Programm von universe abgeraten. 
<Erzi> Kann ich also ignorieren?
<Rochvellon> also "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan universe" und "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan-updates universe"
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> es ist halt eine Warnung, dass die Pakete darin nicht von Canonical selber supportet werden
<Erzi> ok,
<Erzi> Mach gerade apt update
<Erzi> Danke Rochvellon 
<Rochvellon> :)
<Erzi> Arbeitest du zufällig mit Opera?
<Rochvellon> nö
<Erzi> Ab 19.10. kann ich wohl keine HTML5 Videos mehr anschauen.
<Erzi> Vorher ging  das 
<Erzi> Und im Chrome gehts komischerweise auch
<Erzi> Ah... wird gerade ein neuer Opera installiert. Mal schauen ob der damit zurecht kommt.
<Erzi> Und apt search sensors spuckt jetzt auch viel mehr aus.
<Erzi> Hab mir schon gedacht das die Quellen das Problem sein könnten.
<Erzi> Hm, scheinbar fehlen mir die richtigen Module.
<Erzi> Zeigt nicht viel an
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | LTS upgrade erst mit 20.04.1
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-23
<ubuntu> stzler
<Guest58187> guten tag
<Guest58187> sind hier leite
<Guest58187> reden hier keiner
<interrobangd> hallo
<interrobangd> der Snap der hier gemountet ist, soll wohl gelöscht sein: /var/lib/snapd/snaps/core_8689.snap (deleted) on /media/paul/disk type squashfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uhelper=udisks2)
<interrobangd> die datei, der snap ist nicht im dateisystem, aber im mount pfad kann ich die dateien noch auflisten - ist das nicht unlogisch?
<yfsdffasdff> weiss jemand um wie viel uhr released wird?
<Fussel> da kanns jemand nicht abwarten :>
<yfsdffasdff> hehe, gestern neues thinkpad (e14) bekommen und es wartet auf ein ordentliches os, win10 home ist vorinstalliert - ein graus
<Fussel> ok, verständlich
<yfsdffasdff> Oh, etwas passiert in ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/20.04/  wurden gerade die beta versionen gelöscht
<k1l> einfach abwarten
<k1l> lass die ftps erst syncen. der release wird in #ubuntu-release-party und auf der mailingliste bekanntgegeben.
<k1l> meistens wirds eher später nachmittag.
<k1l> wer es nicht aushalten kann installiert die beta und macht einfach die normalen updates :)
<Heavy91> Jetzt ist sie da. ;-)
<Heavy91> https://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Ubuntu-20-04-LTS-Version-mit-behutsamen-Neuerungen-4707756.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 20.04: LTS-Version mit behutsamen Neuerungen | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<Loetmichel> wie lange braucht xubuntu üblicherweise nach release?
<Heavy91> Es dauert erfahrungsgemäß ein paar Tage, bis alle Installationsmedien freigegeben sind. Aber die Pakete in den Repositories sind schon da, ein Online Update kann bereits gemacht werden.
<ppq> https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<le_bot> Title: Xubuntu 20.04 Testing Week « Xubuntu (at xubuntu.org)
<j0k> Loetmichel: wenn Du ein LTS Upgrade vor hast, solltest Du Dich noch bis 20.04.1 gedulden
<ppq> sind am isos testen :)
<ppq> ahja, gibt noch einen bug, ganz unten auf der seite ist xubuntu http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
<le_bot> Title: Focal Daily | Ubuntu QA (at iso.qa.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> der ist mir allerdings in 18.04 schon untergekommen :)
<k1l> ubuntu 20.04 ist draussen: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-April/000256.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) released (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> support for fractional scaling under X11
<ppq> aber nur in ubuntu, xubuntu kann nur integer scaling
<ppq> aber immerhin!
<stevieh> aber x11???
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-24
<strikeru97> Hallo zusammen
<strikeru97> Kann mir wer helfen bei nginx? 
<strikeru97> Ich hab einen neuen Server Block eingerichtet , meine webseite hochgeladen , den link gesetzt das der Server block aktiviert wird und ich erhalte die Meldung: 403 Forbidden nginx/1.17.10 (Ubuntu)
<Robert_Zenz> strikeru97, Rechte auf den Dateien falsch? Falscher Besitzer/Gruppe?
<strikeru97> grad nochmal via ls -lt geguckt im var www ordner
<strikeru97> angeblich www:data www:data beides
<strikeru97> einziger unterschied der auffällt ist das der "html" ordner original von nginx drwxr-xr-x stehen hat und die anderen drwxrwx
<strikeru97> ah lösung = sudo chmod -R 755 /ordner/
<strikeru97> Kanns daran liegen das die ursprungsfiles aus einem tarball kommen und vorher über apache liefen? 
<strikeru97> toll jetzt neues problem :/ wollte certbot installieren auf der Homepage von denen steht: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:certbot/certbot
<strikeru97> E: Das Depot »http://ppa.launchpad.net/certbot/certbot/ubuntu focal Release« enthält keine Release-Datei.
<strikeru97> N: Eine Aktualisierung von solch einem Depot kann nicht auf eine sichere Art durchgeführt werden, daher ist es standardmäßig deaktiviert.
<le_bot> Title: Index of /certbot/certbot/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<strikeru97> wie krieg ich denn nun meine SSL Zertifikate
<k1l_> einfach certbot aus den ubuntu quellen nehmen?
<k1l_> packages.ubuntu.com wenn du die quellen als webseite durchsuchen willst
<strikeru97> k1l_: hab ich allerdings erhalte ich mit sudo certbot --nginx fehler
<strikeru97> The requested nginx plugin does not appear to be installed
<k1l_> dann install noch das nginx certbot paket
<k1l_> anders als bei windows, wo man die fehler einfach weglickt, haben die fehlermeldungen bei linux einen sinn. da steht meistens sehr genau drin was kaputt ist oder fehlt.
<k1l_> "apt search certbot nginx" sagt dir auch wie das paket heisst
<strikeru97> done 
<strikeru97> fehler: https://pastebin.com/JMzPbZ5M
<le_bot> Title: Obtaining a new certificate Performing the following challenges: An unexpected - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<strikeru97> also keine chance glaub ich
<Frickelpit> nimm doch was anderes dann, acme.sh z.b.
<Frickelpit> als ob LE nur mit certbot ginge
<strikeru97> re
<strikeru97> k1l_: re
<strikeru97> k1l_:  hmpf naja egal mach ich den server nochma neu unter 18.04 lts dann
<koegs> Was hast du denn vorher genommen?
<strikeru97> 18.04. lts 
<strikeru97> hab aber gesehen gibt ne neue version und dann dementsprechend neuen stick erstellt und neu installiert 
<k1l_> strikeru97: was hast du denn da gemacht mit certbot? 
<k1l_> weil dieser fehler tritt wohl auf, wenn man verschiedene certbot versionen mischt.
<strikeru97> nix ich habs installiert via apt 
<strikeru97> ehrlich nichts mit cp oder sonstiges
<k1l_> mit pip probiert?
<strikeru97> was ist das
<strikeru97> soll ich mal apt purge certbot striker@li7:~$ sudo apt-get purge certbot python3-certbot machen?
<k1l_> hast du alte config files mitgenommen?
<k1l_> lets encrypt hat ja alte mechanismen ausgestellt
<strikeru97> nein ich hab nur meine ordner im var/www/ hinzugefügt
<k1l_> hmmmm, könnte das hier sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-certbot-nginx/+bug/1866567
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1866567 “Version mismatch with python-certbot” : Bugs : python-certbot-nginx package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l_> versuch mal diesen workaround: https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/ubuntu-20-04-any-tips-attributeerror-module-acme-challenges-has-no-attribute-tlssni01/115831/13
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 20.04 - Any tips? AttributeError: module 'acme.challenges' has no attribute 'TLSSNI01' - Help - Let's Encrypt Community Support (at community.letsencrypt.org)
<strikeru97> macht es glaub ich nur schlimmer
<strikeru97> sudo apt purge certbot python3-certbot python3-certbot-nginx
<strikeru97> sudo apt autoremove
<strikeru97> löscht das diese ganzen files?
<strikeru97> jup
<strikeru97> short reboot
<strikeru97> re
<strikeru97> So hab mich entschieden mache neu - suche mal nach einer Möglichkeit mein "Rezept" (niedergeschriebene eingaben) zu automatisieren wahrscheinlich keine gute idee weils mich jahre kostet
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-25
<Smaragd98>  Heyho, wenn ich die Hintergrundfarbe des Panels unter MATE für das Dock ändere, wird nach einem reboot das andere Panel in die gleiche Farbe gesetzt. Dabei möchte ich nur ein Panel in dieser Farbe haben. Ich benutze Ubuntu MATE 20.04 - hat jemand eine Idee?
<grit77> hallo. kann mir von euch jemand sagen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, den zwang, nach einem sudo-befehl im terminal das passwort eingeben zu müssen, abzustellen?
<k1l> ja gibts, nein, macht nicht so wirklich sinn, ist der user eh schon weg.
<strikeru97> Guten Tag zusammen :)
<strikeru97> kennt sich jemand mit nginx aus und kann mir sagen warum eine datei die im Ordner /var/www/url.domain/sites/name.php mir error 404 zurückwirft ? https://pastebin.com/PSSAze11
<le_bot> Title: nginx 404 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<unicatx> Problem: Laptop mit Ubu 18.04 greift auf die Festplatte nicht zu, somit startet er nicht.. ich denke , er will einen start über Netzwerk tätigen, was nicht gelingt. Wie kann ich an das Problem mich herantasten?
<Frickelpit> strikeru97: 404 bedeutet, dein Webserver findet die gewünschte Datei nicht
<unicatx> Rechner: 2 Jahre alte Medion Akoya intel core m
<strikeru97> Frickelpit: ok gebe zu das ich das weiß ich google schon seit ner Stunde aber find es nicht heraus...
<strikeru97> Frickelpit: darf der Name der Datei nicht von index.php abweichen? 
<Frickelpit> zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder sagts du deinem Webserver einen falschen Pfad mit der URL oder er hat keine Berechtigung bis zur Datei zu kommen
<unicatx> bzw. wie komme ich über Live system an die Daten drauf, die ich dann von USER (laptop) auf den Sstick kopiere..
<strikeru97> Frickelpit: chmod ist auf 755 und besitzer auf www:data würd also bedeuten das der Pfad zur file nicht passt. Wie muss der pfad denn lauten wenn die verlinkte seite in folgendem Ordner ist: /home/user/spielplatz/webseiten/url.domain/sites/name.php | probiert habe ich ./sites/name.php - /sites/name.php - sites/name.php
<strikeru97> also home user ist nur ein link klar /var/www/url.domain usw
<strikeru97> lustigerweise klappt es wenn die file im main root des domain ordners ist also /var/www/url.domain/name.php
<Frickelpit> Das hängt ganz davon ab, wie du dein DocumentRoot gestaltest
<strikeru97> Ich glaub das kannst du im pastebin sehen was ich eben mit gelinkt habe, falls ich dich richtig verstehe
<Frickelpit> Wenn du z.B. /var/www/www.domain.tld als DocumentRoot angegeben hast und sich darin ein Ordner examples mit der name.php befindet, wäre deine URL www.domain-tld/examples/name.php
<Frickelpit> s/-tld/.tld/
<strikeru97> auf die ich aber ja nicht mit tld linken muss wenn es nur eine unterseite meiner hauptseite ist oder etwa doch oO?
<Frickelpit> Bevor du solche Spielereien mit verlinkten Verzeichnissen machst, solltest du erstmal den Default nutzen und verstehen.
<strikeru97> Frickelpit: du hast recht berechtigung für ordner wars - gibt es ne möglichkeit das zu umgehen? Ich arbeite mit PHPStorm und greife damit auf den server zu ich glaub bei jedem speichern der Seite überschreibt das ding meine berechtigungen
<Frickelpit> Ja, arbeite nicht mit phpstorm oder editiere nicht die Dateien in der Live-Umgebung
<strikeru97> Frickelpit: wo sonst? also ich mein selbst mit sftp hochschieben hab ich ja das problem aber hab schon ne idee (gruppen zugehörigkeit prüfen)
<unicatxy> wir haben jetzt UBU 20.04 neu aufgesetzt und bekommen folgende Fehlermeldung : EFI NETWORK 0 for IPv (.....) boot failed .
<unicatxy> kann mir jemand helfen?
<strikeru97> Frickelpit: komisch das es mit apache direkt läuft und nginx da einfach rumspinnt :D
<tomreyn> unicatxy: mach das uefi-basierte pxe/netboot aus, oder konfigurier es richtig
<tomreyn> das ist aber ne von der firmware erzeugte meldung, hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun
<unicatxy> tomreyn, sag mal , wo mache ich die pxe/netboot aus?
<tomreyn> unicatxy: im bios :)
<unicatxy> tomreyn, ich der doofe, hätte ich mir denken können
<tomreyn> diese fehlermeldung , die wohl nur bei bestimmten lenovo-laptops auftritt, kommt wohl auch dann wenn diese auf uefi-bootmodus konfiguriert sind aber keine uefi-bootkonfiguration hinterlegt ist. dann hilft einfach umschalten auf legacy boot mode (im bios).
<tomreyn> hast du da kürzlich ein biosupgrade gemacht?
<unicatxy> nein, das war nie der Fall gewesen
<unicatxy> das laptop ist medion laptop md99576 
<tomreyn> oh, na wenn das ohne firmwa#re-anderungen sonen spökes macht dann musst du vielleicht mal das nvram löschen
<tomreyn> aber vielleicht wechseln wir für nicht-ubuntu chat besser nach -offtopic
<unicatxy> Gerne
<parc77> hallo. kann mir von euch jemand sagen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, den zwang, nach einem sudo-befehl im terminal das passwort eingeben zu müssen, abzustellen?
<k1l> parc77: ja das geht, dieser "zwang" ist aber teil des sicherheitskonzepts.
<k1l> und kommt nicht wieder und sag, dass du wichtige daten gelöscht hast und die jetzt retten willst :)
<parc77> hallo k1l. inwieweit wäre das sicherheitskonzept dadurch denn "geschädigt"?
<k1l> du weißt was sudo ist?
<parc77> das hat etwas mit "administrator" zu tun, oder?
<k1l> der normale user hat eben nur einfache berechtigungen. und sudo verleihen diesem dann für diesen einen befehl root berechtigungen (wie admin modus bei windows)
<k1l> von dem dämlichen "ich bin immer root/admin" ist sogar windows mittlerweile weg
<k1l> !sudo
<le_bot> Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> wenn du das wirklich willst, dann musst du in der sudoers eben NOPASSWD: ALL setzen
<parc77> das ding ist, ich benötige wirklich extrem oft einen bestimmten befehl zum connecten bzw. disconneten zu/von einem VPN-server und finde es sehr nervig, jedes mal mein passwort eingeben zu müssen, zumal meine tastatur auch nicht mehr ganz fehlerfrei funktioniert und ich es dadurch sogar noch öfter tun muss
<Loetmichel> dann: kauf ne neue tastatur
<parc77> das ist ein notebook
<Loetmichel> aber ja, das geht durchaus auch nur für einzelne befehle wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<Loetmichel> ja und? die kann man auch wechseln
<Loetmichel> is nicht schwer
<parc77> kann ich denn das passwort für einzelne befehle deaktivieren?
<tomreyn> ja
<parc77> das notebook ist schon älter, loetmichel
<parc77> wie deaktiviere ich das passwort für einzelne befehle?
<strikeru97> k1l: hiho
<tomreyn> steht in der sudoers(5) man page denke ich
<parc77> was ist sudoers?
<tomreyn> auch das steht da drin
<strikeru97> k1l: so ein absturz - gestern neu aufgesetzt heut alles gemacht - jetzt wird jede file jeder ordner den ich erstelle mit 770 rechten gesetzt statt 755 ... also wieder neu machen - oder hast du eine idee
<parc77> das bekomme ich alleine nicht hin
<parc77> das sehe ich jetzt schon
<Loetmichel> parc77: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration/ <- lesen, verstehen (insbesondere die roten rahmen), DANN ausprobieren, am besten auf einem testsystem um das es nicht schade is wenn man es versemmelt (virtual machine zb)
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<parc77> kann man das denn nicht über die ubuntu benutzeroberfläche einstellen?
<parc77> mithilfe eines installbieren tools womöglich?
<parc77> installierbaren
<tomreyn> parc77: angenommen der user parc77 soll den befehl /usr/sbin/IRGENDEINSKRIPT als root-user ohne passworteingabe ausführen können. dann würdest du     echo 'parc77     ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/IRGENDEINSKRIPT' | sudo tee -a /etc/sudoers.d/IRGENDEINSKRIPT >/dev/null     ausführen. nach dem nächsten logout und login sollte dass dann gehen
<parc77> ok, danke, dann probiere ich das aus
<tomreyn> aber ja, um's wirklich verstehen kommst du damit nicht herum
<tomreyn> du wirst den behel allerdings weiterhin per sudo aufrufen müssen
<tomreyn> *befehl
<parc77> also die zeile mit echo usw. schreibe ich ins terminal, richtig?
<tomreyn> ja, aber lies besser erst mal.
<parc77> ja, das muss ich sogar, glaube ich
<k1l> strikeru97: beschäftige dich mal mit den basics. und wenn du anfänger bist, dann nutze erstmal die standardsachen und nicht sofort den super duper spezialaufbau. weil viele probleme bei dir klingen "hausgemacht".
<strikeru97> k1l: was meinste mit super duper gedöns? NGINX zum Beispiel? 
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-26
 * Loetmichel bereitet sich grade auf die morgige maskenpflicht vor... *3ddruck für die halbe firma* -> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=17785&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<le_bot> Title: me_260420 (at www.cyrom.org)
<Loetmichel> ups, sorry, falscher channel
<dreamon> Moin. Stecke in der Abhänigkeiten Falle. Upgrade auf 20.04 durchgeführt. Ging aus dem Zimmer(1Std), als ich retourkam flackerte Bildschirm..Keine Bedienung möglich. RESET. Bin dann in Recovery und hab upgrade fortgeführt.
<dreamon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WkJqKv2PbH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Backup ist vorhanden. Das Zeug kann man gerne löschen.. nur läßt er mich nicht.
<Fussel> wenn backup vorhanden würd ich einfach von vorne anfangen
<Fussel> aber mit einer clean install
<dreamon> clean install würde ich gern als alllller letzter Option machen. 
<dreamon> Kann ich das mit der Abhängigkeit nicht irgendwie fixen. Bin zu jeder Schadtad bereit
<Fussel> ich glaub da übersteigt der aufwand den nutzen
<dreamon> Fussel, Es würde mich schon mal interessieren wie man das macht. 
<Fussel> nu, das ist so ne "einmal schießen" sache, die man mit etwas glück nichtmehr braucht
<Frickelpit> dreamon: was sagt denn ein 'apt update'
<dreamon> Frickelpit, dem gehts gut → https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SzRhtxwBZD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Jugend forscht. 'apt autoremove' und dann reboot. Wenn es auf die Nase fällt, neu machen. Zu viel Zeit würd ich da aber auch nicht reinstecken.
<dreamon> Das mag er nicht so → https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXbqh63mP2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> schau mal, ob wirklich alle Paketquellen auf 20.04 umgestellt sind
<dreamon> Das ist mein Produktivsystem, das muß ich irgendwie nach 20.04 bekommen. Daran hab ich Jahrelange gefrickelt.
<Frickelpit> und aus welcher Quelle codeblocks-dev kommt
<dreamon> Das war mal ein ppa .. aber er deaktiviert das ja vorher .. 
<Frickelpit> dann deinstalliere es erstmal
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ah cool.. nun macht er wieder weiter. DANKE
<dreamon> Alle Pakete sind aktuell. \o/
<dreamon> Wenn ich das vorher deinstallierte Paket wieder installiere kommt der Fehler aber wieder zurück. Versteh ich nicht wirklich.
<Frickelpit> wenn das Paket aus einem PPA kommt, passen die Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Wie werde ich das PPA los? das wird doch theoretisch deaktiviert beim Upgrade auf 20.04
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich das Paket removed.. muß ich das purgen?
<dreamon> Ich gehe davon aus, das 20.04 eh die neue Version in den Paketquellen hat. So das ich das PPA eh nicht mehr brauche
<dreamon> hätte ich rebooten sollen?
<dreamon> ich reboote mal
<MdAyq0l> Dear Ubuntu Team, is there anythng that prevents https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases from being updated concerning focal?
<le_bot> Title: Releases - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Elfo> moin, gibt es Probleme mit BigBlueButton und dem HTML5 Client unter 18.04 und FF?
<Elfo> Bei mir hängt der beim Versuch den Echotest zu starten - und ich hatte das letzte mal keinen Ton oder Video von den Leuten
<Elfo> muss ich im FF da noch was freischalten außer das Mic?
<Elfo> unter chromium funktionierts überigens
<dreamon> Was verwendet ihr für einen Font in hexchat. Wenn ich ubuntu mono wähle dann krieg ich sowas zu gesicht. → https://pasteall.org/pic/77aea667aaab4768aa41a21a07c08612
<le_bot> Title: Pasteall.org (at pasteall.org)
<dreamon> Sprich bei den kleinen "g" und "p" fehlt etwas.. eine pixelreihe meine ich. 
<k1l_> bei mir nicht. welche schriftgröße nutzt du?
<dreamon> 12
<k1l_> ich hab 11
<dreamon> In der Kanalliste ist es nicht der Fall da ist z.B. ffmpeg da ist das G sauber
<k1l_> bei 12 ists bei mir auch
<dreamon> A fein.. mit 11 geht es.. 
<dreamon> Was kann das sein?
<dreamon> 12 wäre mir sympatischer. Einfacher zu lesen.
<k1l_> ich schätze hexchat vermurkst da was mit der schriftgröße
<dreamon> Oder mit dem Zeilenabstand, 
<Rochvellon> dreamon: bei mir im Hexchat ist Monospace 9 eingestellt
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Danke die ist auch schick. Und macht mit 12 keine Probleme
<Rochvellon> 12 wäre mir bei Monospace zu groß
<dreamon> Hab heute upgrade auf 20.04 durchgeführt. Dachte es läge vielleicht daran. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich einen Rechtsklick bei hexchat auf einem Link mache und dort "im Browser" öffnen mache, dann geht der Browser auf aber es wird die entsprechende Seite nicht geöffnet.
<k1l_> was ist der standardbrowser? bei mir gehts mit firefox
<dreamon> Wenn ich "Open Link in a new browser" wähle, dann geht der Browser auf und sehe den Inhalt.
<dreamon> firefox
<dreamon> Das war aber unter 18.04 auch schon so bei mir.
<k1l_> könnte an plugins oder einstellungen liegen
